# Mariah Carey



## Prada's Meadow




----------



## rainbow_rose

*Gorgeous! She actually looks really good in these photos!*
*OMG and the trunks! They are TDF, I love to own just one trunk never mind a dozen lol!*
*I love this video, she is head to toe in LV all the way through it, and its also got Andre Leon Talle (Editor at Large, Vogue Magazine) in it aswell, You see him when she is walking throught the LV boutique in the trench!*
*Thanks for posting pics!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## bagsnbags

Love those trunks..
she seems in pretty good shape ..


----------



## janice

oh she is adorable!


----------



## pinkish_love

love the trunks... mariah no no


----------



## D & G rockstar

She looks good!!!


----------



## Danica

I think its a tad tacky when stars are too LV'd out. Take Lil' Kim for example....its just not classy anymore.


----------



## AestHetiC

wow. i want some LV luggage too.


----------



## evolkatie

hmm are those perfo scarves???


----------



## FullyLoaded

rainbow_rose said:
			
		

> *Gorgeous! She actually looks really good in these photos!*
> *OMG and the trunks! They are TDF, I love to own just one trunk never mind a dozen lol!*
> *I love this video, she is head to toe in LV all the way through it, and its also got Andre Leon Talle (Editor at Large, Vogue Magazine) in it aswell, You see him when she is walking throught the LV boutique in the trench!*
> *Thanks for posting pics!*
> *xxxRosexxx*


 
Yup. Her and Pharrell wore LV throughout the video.

And those are LV scarves she's wearing.


----------



## kathyrose

FullyLoaded said:
			
		

> Yup. Her and Pharrell wore LV throughout the video.
> 
> And those are LV scarves she's wearing.


I told BF that those were scarves and he was . He thought those were bandeau tops.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

woo suck it in Mariah!  I so admire her talent but think she tries too hard to be young and sexy.  I wish she would just "be".  She is gorgeous enough.


----------



## twiggers

Love the luggage! Didn't she shoot her last video at the Paris LV...is this for the same video  (the Paris thing was a couple months ago)?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Yeah Twiggers it's for the same video that's been out a while now. (Say Something)


----------



## vuittonGirl

OMG, only if i could roll around in those trunks... 
Mariah looks great in these pix.


----------



## Roomyisbest

I sooo love the trunks


----------



## Kellybag

What is nice about the bottom shot is she just looks like she is so happy.


----------



## daffie

She shot that video in the LV store at Champs Elysee in Paris. She was there a week before I was. I heard that she closed down the store to film the video!


----------



## slayer

Those trunks are TDF  
 and I would kill to look like Mariah


----------



## poutine

gosh i just want only one of those trunks!  she looks good in the picture.


----------



## ggk84

Danica said:
			
		

> I think its a tad tacky when stars are too LV'd out. Take Lil' Kim for example....its just not classy anymore.


 
I couldn't agree more. I think it's _very _tacky!


----------



## pinkish_love

tacky tacky tacky!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Top celebrity: Mariah Carey arrived in the UK earlier this month to promote her new album, with a 15-strong entourage with her, including bodyguards, stylists, hairdressers, publicists and managers

Her diva demands and well-known love of excess is usually guaranteed to send even the most accommodating celebrity haunts into a frenzy.  

So staff may be breathing a sigh of relief that pop princess Mariah Carey says she doesn't want to have any kids in the foreseeable future. 
 Perhaps there is just not enough room in the world for two Miss Carey

 But in a somewhat bizarre explanation, the singer has claimed that having children would leave her feeling 'violated'. 
 "It's hard to have kids in this world," she told OK! magazine. "I don't think I could properly educate a child right now. Maybe in the future, but I actually haven't thought about it. 
"For now, I enjoy my dog Jack's company. It's definitely because of childhood traumatic stuff. The whole not wanting to have a baby as a baby. 
 "I never wanted to feel violated and I know that's a kind of weird thing to say, but that's how I am." 
 Despite approaching her 40th birthday the singer's love of pampering shows no sign of waning.

iss Carey, who spent a week in London promoting her new album earlier this month, admits insuring her shapely legs for £1million saying: "You gotta take care of yourself. You have to try and stay pretty, you know."  In a revealing insight into just how far she will go to maintain her health, she admits to some rather strange rituals. 
"My life is bizarrely healthy in some ways. I have to be overly aware of people holding the microphones. Singers who are tuned into that know that if someone touches your microphone you have to sterilise it. 
And in perhaps the biggest understatement of her career, she claims that her lavish lifestyle is simply 'a little bit of heaven' that help her through some rough patches. 
"Everyday I'm on this earth, I'm going to learn something, whether it's dressing up two hours before you go on stage or maybe I had a bad moment but I pulled it off. 
"To me you can't let the hurt turn to pain and bitterness, otherwise I would really not be in a good place. You can't go through hell and come out of it if you haven't felt a little bit of heaven." 
On her recent trip to London, Miss Carey insisted on having a £10,000 personal gym installed in her penthouse at Mayfair hotel Clarridge's. 
She booked every penthouse suite in the exclusive hotel to accommodate her 15 strong entourage of hairdressers, bodyguards and personal stylists. 
But perhaps her greatest moment of diva madness came during a trip in 2005 when at 2am she refused to check in to her hotel until a red carpet and scented candles lined the entrance. 
"I'll have 20 humidifiers around the bed," she revealed. "Basically, it's like sleeping in a steam room. The bed is all toweling cloth, the ceiling is sloped so the water can't fall on my head. My TV is behind glass."



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=561239&in_page_id=1773


----------



## JuiceBox

òh boy.. i've never really liked her.. I dont really get her argument lol


----------



## SophiaLee

Tell the truth Mariah. You don't want to gain weight. I can't stand her.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I don't understand what she means about not wanting to be "violated", but I also don't understand what her choice to be childless has to do with anything.  People who choose not to have children seem to get a lot of unnecessary flack for their choice.  Some people act like you're commiting a crime against nature if you choose not to have kids.  I am childless by choice, and I get tired of people assuming I must be a selfish b*tch to not want a whole mess of kids.


----------



## SophiaLee

She isn't even married. So she really shouldn't be having a kid, IMO, anyways!  I don't care if someone doesn't want to have kids. That' their choice. 

I certainly don't care of Mariah doesn't want to have kids. Thank God is what I say to that!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I understand the part about how her decision stems from childhood issues, that's normal. I don't get what that has to do with being violated though. When I first read the title I thought it meant violated as in she didn't want a little human popping through her vagina.


----------



## HauteMama

I certainly don't begrudge her the choice of not having children. If we all looked around, we could probably agree that we all know people who never should have had children. It takes an independent and strong individual to stand up to societal pressures and make the right choice for themselves. More people ought to think long and hard before having children.

That said, I think Mariah is a little off! She has always struck me as a little too diva-ish, self centered and just a little loopy. Her choice to not have children doesn't have a thing to do with that!


----------



## JuiceBox

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I don't understand what she means about not wanting to be "violated", but I also don't understand what her choice to be childless has to do with anything. People who choose not to have children seem to get a lot of unnecessary flack for their choice. Some people act like you're commiting a crime against nature if you choose not to have kids. I am childless by choice, and I get tired of people assuming I must be a selfish b*tch to not want a whole mess of kids.


 

I totally agree- if you're childless and dont make a point of it then thats fine but she feels that she would be violated? It's a little overboard... I've always thought she was a little 'off' in the head lol


----------



## chloe-babe

thank goodness, her diva tendencies and nightmare selfishness will die with her and not filter down to another generation


----------



## jillybean307

Good for her for knowing what she wants, and not being like, "ooh, this will give me tons of attention in the media" & then tossing the kid off to a staff of nannies.  

Mariah had a rough childhood, and I know her relationship with her sister is extremely strained.  It sounds like she knows what's best for her.  I think Mariah is a huge diva and definitely in her own little world, but at least she has some common sense about making such a huge decision.


----------



## kimalee

Prada's Meadow said:


> But perhaps her greatest moment of diva madness came during a trip in 2005 when at 2am she refused to check in to her hotel until a red carpet and scented candles lined the entrance.



 eww.

uggh.  I have no words.  Not wanting children is fine IMO, but I don't really understand the whole 'violated' thing.


----------



## elizat

Okay, I do think Mariah is a bit off her rocker in some sense. BUT- here's how I interpreted her statement of "being violated" w/ having kids. When you are pregnant, your body is not your own- it's all about the life growing inside you and everything becomes about the child- your body completely changes, sometimes permanently. I think in a round about way, she is saying she couldn't handle that part, in addition to the actual parenting part. I think she said it poorly, but basically, she's just affirming she's childless by choice.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

kimalee said:


> eww.
> 
> uggh. I have no words. Not wanting children is fine IMO, but I don't really understand the whole 'violated' thing.


 

Right I don't get that either, and I don't know any woman who looks at child birth as a violation ush:


----------



## scarlett_2005

HauteMama said:


> I certainly don't begrudge her the choice of not having children. If we all looked around, we could probably agree that we all know people who never should have had children. It takes an independent and strong individual to stand up to societal pressures and make the right choice for themselves. More people ought to think long and hard before having children.
> 
> That said, I think Mariah is a little off! She has always struck me as a little too diva-ish, self centered and just a little loopy. Her choice to not have children doesn't have a thing to do with that!


Ita!


----------



## Veelyn

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I understand the part about how her decision stems from childhood issues, that's normal. I don't get what that has to do with being violated though. *When I first read the title I thought it meant violated as in she didn't want a little human popping through her vagina*.


 
Lol me too. I love your posts Kiwi!!


----------



## la miss

^^ Yeah that's what i thought too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Get over yourself, Mariah!!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Veelyn said:


> Lol me too. I love your posts Kiwi!!



Thanks Veelyn! We always seem to share similar thoughts on things!


----------



## candy2100

I think she did mean what y'all first thought about the, er, vagina violated thing. 

And I agree, if she doesn't want to have kids that's fine.  I will allow her that. (just kidding....)


----------



## Compass Rose

^^  Ha, ha!  That's what I thought!  She sure is a handful!


----------



## Danica

chloe-babe said:


> thank goodness, her diva tendencies and nightmare selfishness will die with her and not filter down to another generation


  lol exactly! Good Mariah, I totally support that decision!


----------



## cooper1

....such an utterly completely unlikeable person...


----------



## kimberf

Forget the kid part, I just think the whole thing barely makes sense and makes her sound like a headcase.  I thought she was back to normal again after that whole breakdown thing a few years ago?


----------



## LisaG719

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I don't understand what she means about not wanting to be "violated", but I also don't understand what her choice to be childless has to do with anything. People who choose not to have children seem to get a lot of unnecessary flack for their choice. Some people act like you're commiting a crime against nature if you choose not to have kids. I am childless by choice, and I get tired of people assuming I must be a selfish b*tch to not want a whole mess of kids.


 

:true: 

Good for her making an active choice not to have children. We don't need another Britney Spears mommy in this world!


----------



## Liz_x3

I don't see anything wrong with her choice to not have children.  I myself do not wish to have children in the near future.  I hate how everyone thinks you're crazy if you have a vagina and don't wish to use it to populate the world.  

But she is a little loopy with all her eccentric demands.  Sometimes I just think she wants too see if people will actually do whatever she wants.


----------



## Charlie

SophiaLee said:


> Tell the truth Mariah. *You don't want to gain weight*. I can't stand her.


 
We all know she DOES NOT need to be pregnant for this,  She is so ridiculous, not because she doesnt want to have kids but for the violated comment.


----------



## SophiaLee

For real. That woman has every inch of body Lipo'd like every six months.


----------



## gucci fan

Weird.


----------



## uberdumb

Good for her - I'd rather that another loony celebrity not have kids then just have children so some random nanny can bring it up.


----------



## kymmie

Maybe she meant its one thing to have her privacy violated but with a child she would be pursued even more to get photos of her child?

ugh that sounds as nutty as she is...


----------



## mh21

she sounds like a mental case


----------



## lmiller4

ugh she's to much. when will everyone just get over her? its long over due


----------



## twigski

mh21 said:


> she sounds like a mental case


I think she's talented but I have to agree w/you. I heard a radio interview of her the other day & she's KRAZZZYY! she can't just simply answer a yes or no question. It was like she had to tell a whole story about things that have nothing to do with the original questions!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

well thank god, the last thing the world need is a mini mariah...
(I can't stand her, can you tell?)


----------



## elizabethk

Admit it Mariah. You're selfish.


----------



## purseinsanity

Whether she wants to have children or not is her business...but I'm not sure I understand how having children "violates" you??!!


----------



## Glamfoxx

Sounds like she has issues.  As far as I am concerned you don't need a reason to not want to have kids, strange that she needed to elaborate on her reasons so much.    Maybe she should stop talking to interviewers and start talking to a psychologist.  I think if you were to accidentally breath on Mariah she would feel violated.


----------



## Emotus

If she doesnt want to feel violated, she should really put on more clothes.


----------



## aki_sato

chloe-babe said:


> thank goodness, her diva tendencies and nightmare selfishness will die with her and not filter down to another generation



Well said *Chloe-babe*! 
She sounds so selfish and demanding :s


----------



## Jahpson

and the world gives a collective sigh of relief!



we don't need anymore "Divas" who are so full of themself who think they are the Holy Grail!!

Besides, how would she handle having to care for someone other than herself and become humble? **gasp*


----------



## princessaj0603

SophiaLee said:


> Tell the truth Mariah. You don't want to gain weight. I can't stand her.


 
haha


----------



## Jahpson

Glamfoxx said:


> Sounds like she has issues. As far as I am concerned you don't need a reason to not want to have kids, strange that she needed to elaborate on her reasons so much. Maybe she should stop talking to interviewers and start talking to a psychologist. *I think if you were to accidentally breath on Mariah she would feel violated*.


 

your absolutely right about that!! she thinks people are full of germs. Like refusing to shake hands with fans because she is scared that they are full of germs.

this woman needs to seriously get over herself. what is it like? living in a large home with one dog


----------



## Kimm992

This woman is a full out loony.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I can't stand her. What a strange comment. So you don't want kids, how's having them a violation?  I don't get it. She's too selfish, at least she recognizes that.


----------



## SillyWabbit

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I don't understand what she means about not wanting to be "violated" but I also don't understand what her choice to be childless has to do with anything.  People who choose not to have children seem to get a lot of unnecessary flack for their choice.  Some people act like you're commiting a crime against nature if you choose not to have kids.  I am childless by choice, and I get tired of people assuming I must be a selfish b*tch to not want a whole mess of kids.



I agree with you. I also kind of understand Mariah's comment. IMO it was taken out of context (as usual) and people misunderstand it. She probably realizes she is doesn't want to brings kids into this world and sees how hard it is for other celebs and what they have to go through being in the public eye. I know I wouldn't want that. How come nobody gets on Oprah's case for not wanting/having kids???  It's a personal choice. IMO more people should refrain from having kids.


----------



## SillyWabbit

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> your absolutely right about that!! she thinks people are full of germs. Like refusing to shake hands with fans because she is scared that they are full of germs.



People ARE full of germs. I won't shake anyone's hand or kiss them hello/goodbye. My friends/family know this about me. I also don't care if it offends people. I don't know what they were doing before they wanted to touch me.  For the most part, people are disgusting and wipe their noses and other body parts and don't wash their hands---this is tenfold if someone has children.


----------



## b00mbaka

SillyWabbit said:


> I agree with you. I also kind of understand Mariah's comment. IMO it was taken out of context (as usual) and people misunderstand it. She probably realizes she is doesn't want to brings kids into this world and sees how hard it is for other celebs and what they have to go through being in the public eye. I know I wouldn't want that. How come nobody gets on Oprah's case for not wanting/having kids??? It's a personal choice. IMO more people should refrain from having kids.


 
 I totally agree! Mariah just doesn't have the sense to keep quiet (she would benefit by hiding her stupidty) like others do.


----------



## AAA07

chloe-babe said:


> thank goodness, her diva tendencies and nightmare selfishness will die with her and not filter down to another generation


 

ha ha ha

Wow she should just shut her mouth and open a book!!!


----------



## Jahpson

SillyWabbit said:


> People ARE full of germs. I won't shake anyone's hand or kiss them hello/goodbye. My friends/family know this about me. I also don't care if it offends people. I don't know what they were doing before they wanted to touch me. For the most part, people are disgusting and wipe their noses and other body parts and don't wash their hands---this is tenfold if someone has children.


 



I just transfered 'smiley' germs on you Silly Wabbit. lol


and she can always wash her hands after. lol


----------



## shoegal27

OK in her defence.. I would rather listen to someone admit that they don't want children when they truly KNOW that they don't want to have children, then to watch them bring a child into the world only to mistreat them on some mental or physical level.


----------



## SillyWabbit

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I just transfered 'smiley' germs on you Silly Wabbit. lol
> 
> 
> and she can always wash her hands after. lol


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't think anyone thinks she should have children if she doesn't want them. I think what is odd is the term 'violated'. I wonder if we are reading too much into it and she just plain doesn't want to have sex? If she is some OCD person about germs, maybe she thinks sex = violation.


----------



## Jahpson

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't think anyone thinks she should have children if she doesn't want them. I think what is odd is the term 'violated'. I wonder if we are reading too much into it and she just plain doesn't want to have sex? If she is some OCD person about germs, maybe she thinks sex = violation.


 

im sure she is having sex...wait a minute, no Im not.


carry on..


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Hahahahhaa!!!


----------



## runner1

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> im sure she is having sex...wait a minute, no Im not.
> 
> 
> carry on..




lol!  Whatever you think about Mariah, I like that she's not a publicity hound when it comes to boyfriends. She keeps that part of her life private. More celebs should imho!


----------



## romina

She needs to grow up !


----------



## shoegal27

Is she dating someone?


----------



## IsabelleNY

I don´t think it was the smartest thing to say out loud because that will make conservative people gang up on her but I definitely see where she is coming from.
If she doesn´t want to gain weight (and we have seen her struggle with her weight forever), good for her! If she has her body lipo´d every year, awesome! I´m in favor of 1 lipo a year...maybe once every 2 years LOL
If more people decided not to have kids we wouldn´t have those skanky, demanding brats on My Super Sweet 16! Some people are just not made to be parents...myself included ha!!


----------



## Veelyn

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Thanks Veelyn! We always seem to share similar thoughts on things!


 
We do, we do!


----------



## Veelyn

Emotus said:


> If she doesnt want to feel violated, she should really put on more clothes.


 
AGREED!


----------



## Veelyn

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> im sure she is having sex...wait a minute, no Im not.
> 
> 
> carry on..


 
*LMFAOOOO!!!* Wow. Thank you Jahp, for the laugh of my week!!


----------



## BTBF

"For now, I enjoy my dog Jack's company. It's definitely because of childhood traumatic stuff. *The whole not wanting to have a baby as a baby. 
"I never wanted to feel violated* and I know that's a kind of weird thing to say, but that's how I am." 

I think what she meant is, as a baby...dealing with tramatic stuff/being violated. She didn't want to be a baby(then)...she never wanted to feel violated.

She doesn't want a baby because she doesnt want her baby to be violated.

And she admits:

"I don't think I could properly educate a child right now. Maybe in the future, but I actually haven't thought about it."


----------



## cammy1

if she was in true love and did not care soo much about her appearance- maybe she would want them. I like her but she seems so caught up in posing- look at what she is wearing! she does not seem like she wants to ruin her body and style and worry about someone other than herself


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Sophie-Rose

i can't stand her... so fake!


----------



## Liz_x3

That outfit suits her... it just screams MARIAH!


----------



## nickkyvintage

blegh she does the same pose over and over again. Granted her music isnt too bad


----------



## Sweetpea83

That dress is hideous..


----------



## shoegal27

Not a fan of the dress, however she looks smokin'.. good for you Mariah..


----------



## chloe-babe

great bod at the moment, but that dress, it looks like it cost a tenner! so horrible


----------



## edsbgrl

LOVE LOVE LOVE Mariah!  I never get tired of hearing her or seeing her.


----------



## LemonDrop

i agree with everyone.  Her bod looks great the outfit looks awful.  The sweater has that glitter thread in it that looks like it is from Walmart circa 1987 and the belt looks cheap.  I like the pink dress by itself.   I bet it cost her alot.  It probably costs alot to look that cheap.


----------



## arnott

Whats with the Hello Kitty bandaid?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I like the dress!!!! lol she's cute and I admire her accomplishments! I think she's a great inspiration!


----------



## LouisLady

she looks lovely! and i think that the way she dresses is kinda getting a tad boring. she always wear little tight dresses.


----------



## cammy1

I like Mariahs music but for her age she looks cheap and tacky- when you try soo hard to be sexy it just dont work!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She really is annoying...


----------



## kimalee

uggh...I do NOT like this woman.


----------



## Kimm992

She has got a fabulous voice...it's too bad she's such a twit!!

Her feet look enormous too!!!


----------



## Velouria

Starting to think her hip is calcified (hope that's the right word in English) in that pose


----------



## KristyDarling

This is the best shape I've seen her in, in a loooong time!


----------



## Leelee

She's so pretty.  What a great body.  Better than JLo's IMO!  And Beyonce's too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's a bit much, but I have to admit she looks really pretty.  My two year old has those same band aids.


----------



## daffie

I LOVE her!! I think she looks great =)


----------



## Megs

She is something else! She creates such a buzz that the building was lite up especially for HER. What a woman


----------



## PrincessMe

*Mariah Carey Engaged?* 






Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon are reportedly engaged. People magazine claims that Mimi was spotted wearing an engagement ring while staying close to Nick at the afterparty for her new film, Tennessee, on Saturday night. 

When asked what he loves about Mimi, Nick replied, "Everything."

Sources say the two have been dating after Cannon starred in a music video for her new album E=MC2. Cannon was previously engaged to Victoria's Secret model Selita Ebanks.

Mariah Carey Engaged ? » CelebGlitz​


----------



## sheishollywood

What?!?!?!?! Where was I when she even STARTED DATING Nick Cannon!??!?!?!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

who is he?


----------



## shoegal27

Finally.. geeeesh.  I hope she is marrying.  Its about time.  Maybe she will change her mind about changing some diapers.. heehehehh


----------



## Sophie-Rose

who?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

This has _got to be_ a joke


----------



## Veelyn

Yea, this MUST be a joke. I dont believe it for a minute.


----------



## cristalena56

her and nick cannon???? where have i been? i dont believe it either....


----------



## karo

I'm not sure who he is, but OK.


----------



## karo

She looks really gorgeous after losing those few pounds.


----------



## wordpast

she was a guest on my local radio show a few days ago and they asked her about Nick and she dodged the question. Why wouldn't she just say it was a rumor? Maybe for publicity? But why would she... hell I don't know.

But how in the hell is Nick Cannon getting this women???? Christina Milian , Selita Eubanks and now possibly Mariah?


----------



## Nat

Who is this guy and what has he done to Mariah? LOL


----------



## twin53

he was the star of the movie 'Drumline'


----------



## wordpast

a link to a mtv.com article as well a clip of nick dodging the question.

i don't know, i think his body language may have given it away....


http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1586403/20080428/carey_mariah.jhtml


----------



## Nat

twin53 said:


> he was the star of the movie 'Drumline'


 
Oh, the blockbuster you mean? Never heard or seen it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wordpast said:


> she was a guest on my local radio show a few days ago and they asked her about Nick and she dodged the question. Why wouldn't she just say it was a rumor? Maybe for publicity? But why would she... hell I don't know.
> 
> But *how in the hell is Nick Cannon getting this women????* Christina Milian , Selita Eubanks and now possibly Mariah?


----------



## wordpast

Ewww.... I guess:s  lol.

I don't know, I just see him as a little boy for some reason.


----------



## PrincessMe

i dont really trust nick cannon. Not too long ago he staged a publicity stunt but asking Selita to marry him in the middle of times square after knowing her only 3 months..oh and he invited a gizzillion camera crews..
christina milan always said he was a big player too

i could totally see him trying to hitch himself onto mariah and not for all the right reasons..if this is true i really hope mariah thinks twice before going thru with it

i mean look at the press he's getting already


----------



## daffyduck

I hope she's smart enough to get a PRENUP!


----------



## helmi

wordpast said:


> Ewww.... I guess:s  lol.
> 
> I don't know, I just see him as a little boy for some reason.



Me too, and I thought he was a loooooot younger than he really is.


----------



## dearmissie

http://perezhilton.com/category/mariah-carey/

looks like SOMEONE did pop her the question. its pretty damn big!


----------



## inverved

She has been dating Mark Sudack for 3-4 years. It is not Nick Cannon!


----------



## forchanel

I didnt even know they were dating until now.  I think he's in her newest music video too!


----------



## dearmissie

forchanel said:


> I didnt even know they were dating until now.  I think he's in her newest music video too!


Yup, he sure is!


----------



## stacmck

Isn't he a hell of a lot younger than her?


----------



## Jahpson

Nick Cannon? how the hell did that happen?

and I agree with Wordpast, how does he do it? It can't be the money!!

Mariah is still spending paychecks she earned in the 90s.


----------



## Sternchen

Is it bad that I had to look on google to see who Nick Cannon was? :shame:


----------



## Lola

Her ring looks exactly like the ring that Nick Cannon proposed to Selita Ebanks with.  Recycled ring?!


----------



## nickkyvintage

wow now she kept that quiet, i never beleive gossip though (lol lies!)


----------



## nickkyvintage

Lola said:


> Her ring looks exactly like the ring that Nick Cannon proposed to Selita Ebanks with.  Recycled ring?!




wow yeah you're right

heres the ring first time around

http://www.hollyscoop.com/nick-cannon/nick-cannon-and-selita-ebanks-call-off-engagement_12931.aspx


----------



## Veelyn

yep same ring!! Pop fiction!


----------



## Jahpson

same ring? get outta here!!

what a freaking insult


----------



## cammy1

is this really true?


----------



## cristalena56

helmi said:


> Me too, and I thought he was a loooooot younger than he really is.


me too actually, then i looked up how old he was? i am like huh i thought he was younger... haha :shame:


----------



## PrincessMe

Lola said:


> Her ring looks exactly like the ring that Nick Cannon proposed to Selita Ebanks with. Recycled ring?!


*eww*



daffyduck said:


> I hope she's smart enough to get a PRENUP!


Exactly!!

btw, is she wearing LV jeans in these pics??


----------



## wordpast

Veelyn said:


> yep same ring!! Pop fiction!



oooh it is the same ring!!!!


----------



## mcbg1

She's been dating Mark Sudak (who's an executive) for years now, not Nick Cannon. Talk about a publicity stunt lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Still...Nick Cannon is like 16.


----------



## ladyjane76

what... didnt he just propose to his girl in the middle of time square, wth!!! I swear that was only a few months ago!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

so this is a HOAX to gained publicity for her album?


----------



## RoseMary

i hope this is not true. he's like 27. maybe a publicity stunt?


----------



## cocogirl07

They sure move fast!
_Access Hollywood_ is is reporting that *Mariah Carey* and new boyfriend, *Nick Cannon*, are DEFINITELY getting married.
Yes, that _is_ an engagement ring she's been seen wearing recently!
Mimi's 38-years old. Nick's only 27!
Cougariffic!
Mimi was previously married to music mogul Tommy Mottola.
Nick was previously engaged to a Victoria's Secret model. This will be his first marriage, though.
Congrats to the pair.
How long until they break up??????


----------



## la miss

Shut Up!!!!!!


----------



## cocogirl07

la miss said:


> Shut Up!!!!!!


 

lmaoo he seems to immature


----------



## wordpast

after someone pointed out it was the same ring as selita's, i thought it was a hoax? It does look like the same ring. I'm confused.


----------



## mzjones6

LMFAO!!!!! This is the funniest thing I read in a long time.  I can't believe this.  He's like 12!!  Not that she's old or anything, I think she absolutely fabulous, but Nick Cannon?!  She can do 12 times better. 

I can't believe he recycled the ring, that's just plain nasty.


----------



## PrincessMe

well doesnt she say she's eternally 12 herself lol


----------



## balihai88

Didn't he JUST propose to that VS model over New Year's? And gave her some ridiculous 12-carat ring or something? Isn't he like 19? Sorry for all the questions, I'm done.


----------



## cocogirl07

*Mimi's Secondhand Goods*

Filed under: Exclusives! > Mariah Carey > Nick Cannon 








That engagement ring *Mariah Carey*'s been sporting looks AWFUlly familiar!
The rock appears to be identical to the one that *Nick Cannon* gave his former fiance, Vctoria's Secret model Selita.
Hey, he spent a lot of money on it and after his ex returned it, Nick wanted to put it to good use!
If it is the same ring, should Mimi be pissed???????
We think regifting an engagement ring is kinda&#8230;.ridiculously *TACKY*!!!!!
*Update*:
A source close to Cannon's ex-fiance, Selita, confirms exclusively to PerezHilton.com, "That IS the same ring."


----------



## la miss

Horrors!


----------



## bb10lue

^^yack.....so its the same ring Nick Cannon gave to the VS model last year??


----------



## sfgirl67

perez reporting that they eloped? that was fast
http://perezhilton.com/2008-05-01-huge-news-2


----------



## uberdumb

Yah I just read that about the elopement. I REALLLY hope Mimi got a pre-nup!


----------



## dearmissie

THEY'RE MARRIED NOW!!

This engagement didn't last long!
*Mariah Carey* and *Nick Cannon* are ALREADY MARRIED.
 And they'll probably be divorced by Monday!
 The pair wed in a secret ceremony on Wednesday, _Latina_ magazine is reporting.
 A "source" close to Cannon - probably his publicist - ratted the newlyweds out!
 The nuptials are said to have taken place in an island and he small ceremony was "very impulsive," according to the source.
 Let's hope it wasn't legally binding! Or let's hope she got a good prenup!
 Nick's gonna want some Mimi money! The cheap bastard couldn't even afford to buy her a new engagement ring!
 Carey's close friend, rapper *DaBrat*, was one of a few people to attend the quickie wedding.
 ****, you guys think Mariah is also pregnant????
 Too crazy!!!!!



http://perezhilton.com/


I think that awfully quick. All of it, the dating, engagement, and now marriage?!?!


----------



## wordpast

no way!! this is a hoax right?! I mean just based on the ring along.


----------



## RoseMary

^ yeah, that must be a joke.


----------



## purseinsanity

uberdumb said:


> Yah I just read that about the elopement. I REALLLY hope Mimi got a pre-nup!


  She's REALLY stupid if she didn't!


----------



## Jahpson

are you serious? goodness gracious Mariah have some standards?

the countdown to the anullment begins. why do people treat marriage like such a joke.


----------



## PrincessMe

Nick made sure to get married to Mariah before she heard the news that was selita's ring!! mariah's gonna flip..ITA with u guys.. anullment any day now


----------



## missisa07

I can't believe Mariah would let some guy re-gift her a ring.  WTF.  I thought she was supposed to be a diva, lol.  I diva would never let her man do that.  Hell, *I* wouldn't take a re-gifted engagement ring.

I sincerely hope they did not get married.  Nick Cannon has a bad history with women starting with Christina Milian, who he cheated on.  I don't like how cocky and conceited he is.  He acts like he's the world's greatest, when really he's just a skinny little boy that's completely unattractive.  I don't even find him funny either.

"We want prenup, We want prenup!"

I can't imagine he has that much money left.  He hasn't done anything recently, and he had to re-gift that rock.


----------



## la miss

Get the f*ck outta here!!! Oh no, I'm getting the vapors. *faints*


----------



## meluvbags31

RoseMary said:


> ^ yeah, that must be a joke.



I hope it is.  This can't be real.


----------



## la miss

He just seems so young and silly. I don't get it. Unless he's really just pretending to be silly like Ashton.


----------



## scarlett_2005

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> are you serious? goodness gracious Mariah have some standards?
> 
> the countdown to the anullment begins. why do people treat marriage like such a joke.


Ita! I guess some celebs never learn!


----------



## shasha17a

They are an...um interesting couple. I would never have pictured them together. She seems like too much of a diva for him.


----------



## shoegal27

ok she is another one.. can NOT pick men!


----------



## clk55girl

I just heard on the radio that they eloped and got married in the Bahamas.


----------



## wordpast

e news just reported that the rings are not the same. A rep for jacob & company where he bought the rings said they are different.


----------



## PrincessMe

missisa07 said:


> I sincerely hope they did not get married. Nick Cannon has a bad history with women starting with Christina Milian, who he cheated on. I don't like how cocky and conceited he is. He acts like he's the world's greatest, when really he's just a skinny little boy that's completely unattractive. I don't even find him funny either.
> 
> "We want prenup, We want prenup!"
> 
> I can't imagine he has that much money left. He hasn't done anything recently, and he had to re-gift that rock.


 
ITA with EVERY word!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

that HAS to be a rumor... REALLY?? nick cannon and mariah... gimme a break...


----------



## Pursegrrl

...I just read this whole thread and don't even know what to believe!  Geez, if that was a re-gifted ring MC would chew up NC and spit him out.

Guess time will tell!!


----------



## bhurry

okay, hope it works out


----------



## SunnyFreckles

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This has _got to be_ a joke


 
That is what I said today when I heard it on the news!!!!!!

I guess time with tell!!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

wordpast said:


> e news just reported that the rings are not the same. A rep for jacob & company where he bought the rings said they are different.


 
i heard that too!  and the radio said the rep reported it was 2million, 10+ ct (cant remember the exact ct size but it was HUGE)


----------



## chanelchick

*I won't believe until she confirms it on "The View".  She taping an episode on Monday and will air on Friday!  Stay Tuned everyone*


----------



## chanelchick

*New york Posts  claims it cost $2.5 million   and is a retina-searing 17 carats, which includes a 10-carat stone in the   center.*




mello_yello_jen said:


> i heard that too!  and the radio said the rep reported it was 2million, 10+ ct (cant remember the exact ct size but it was HUGE)


----------



## scarlett_2005

Uh oh. Looks like Mariah pulled a big no-no! Apparently Nick didn't sign
a prenup!


http://www.nypost.com/seven/05012008/news/nationalnews/mariah_carey_marries_nick_cannon_108995.htm
By PAULA FROELICH


May 1, 2008 -- "Touch My Body" singer Mariah Carey got secretly hitched to her 27-year-old boyfriend-of-one-month, shocking the chart-topping songbird's family and friends, The Post has learned.
Carey married little-screen actor Nick Cannon at the home Carey just bought in Eleuthera, the Bahamas, a source close to the singer said.
"They have been smitten with each other for days, weeks," the friend said. "And she's always had a crush on him."
It's the second marriage for Carey, who took her first walk down the aisle with record kingpin Tommy Mottola.
Cannon has last been linked with Victoria's Secret model Selita Ebanks, to whom Cannon proposed via the Times Square jumbotron. Five months later, the couple broke up.
Carey, 38, and her boy-toy had tongues wagging when she was seen sporting Cannon on her arm and a shiny ring on her finger at the Tribeca Film Festival.
When asked what he loved about Carey, Cannon reportedly cooed "everything."
"Everyone is happy to see her happy," Carey's friend told The Post. "And it could work out -" some people know each other for five years and get divorced, maybe this is true instant love."
Not everyone is so over-the-moon.
*"There was no pre-nup - there wasn't time," said another worried source*.
Guests at the wedding included Carey's longtime pal, rapper Da Brat.
Calls to Carey's rep weren't returned.
Carey is certainly floating these days - even before her wedded bliss.
Carey beat Elvis in the amount of No. 1 hits on the Billboard charts recently. Her "Touch My Body" was hit number 18 for her.
In addition, her E=MC2, debuted at No. 1 on the charts.
Her last romance lasted for about three years - and most recently, she publicly confessed she was fine with not having children.
Cannon started out acting on Nickelodeon's "All That," picked up some bit parts in movies, and then returned to television. He also had a cameo in 50 Cent's video "Disco Inferno."


----------



## gucci lover

No pre-nup??   shocking!!! hopefully her attorney's will figure something out quick!!!


----------



## naughtymanolo

cant wait to see this annulled


----------



## keodi

UH-OH this is not going to be goood, soon there will be drama in da house!


----------



## la miss

omg drama


----------



## wordpast

his mom confirmed it:

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b134375_nick_and_mariah_married.html


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Vision of love: Mariah and entertainer Nick Cannon are reported to have married after a one-month romance, according to US reports. Seen here in 2005 at an awards ceremony


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Dream lover: Mariah is 11 years older than her toyboy lover and is said to have had a crush on him for some time


----------



## Jahpson

Nick Cannon? come on!!

Everytime I see him, he reminds me of that dorky character he played on in Love Don't Cost a Thing.

I pictured Mariah with someone more sophisticated and classy, not...not...Nick Cannon!! **scratches head**


----------



## Coach Superfan

Prada's Meadow said:


> Dream lover: Mariah is 11 years older than her toyboy lover and is said to have had a crush on him for some time


 
They are both respectively beautiful people, but together it seems kind of odd


----------



## LouisLady

no way.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> Nick Cannon? come on!!
> 
> Everytime I see him, he reminds me of that dorky character he played on in Love Don't Cost a Thing.
> 
> I pictured Mariah with someone more sophisticated and classy, not...not...Nick Cannon!! **scratches head**


 

It's gotta be the pole


----------



## Jahpson

^^roflmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aklein

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It's gotta be the pole


Best explanation EVER.  And it appears that _People _has confirmed the story too.  They usually don't get these things wrong.  
As for the ring, it looks the same to me.   And I remember when he proposed to Selita thinking," how the heck can he afford a ring like that.  Nickelodeon doesn't pay that well."


----------



## PrincessMe

just when it seemed Mariah was heading towards a "healthier" life, emotionally & physically...i mean she could have at least gotten a prenup..seems sort of self destructive


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I've just lost a whole lot of respect for this woman


----------



## PrincessMe

this is very britney/kfed esque

 maybe nick will talk mariah into a newlyweds type reality show


----------



## elli

Aw, I think they're cute together, haha.


----------



## BTBF

GOOD FOR HER. She has been working so hard her whole life, she deserves to be happy and go with the flows every now and then. And he is not that bad...he is young and cute. I can't think of any other male celebs that she should be with.

No prenups doesn't mean he will walk away with "half".


----------



## impulsive_

He's a cheeseball and she's crackers .. perfect match.


----------



## Liz_x3

OMG, what if she gets a little bump in the next couple of weeks?  This is so going to be like Brit & K-Fed.


----------



## wordpast

Well to be fair to Nick, he's not some bum.  He may not have her money or has starred in blockbusters but I don't think he's not some leech... just a silly, goofy "kid" who I guess is apparently great in bed!  

some of his credits. (from IMDB)


The Killing Room (2008) _(post-production)_      .... Paul Brodie
Ball Don't Lie (2008)      .... Mico
Day of the Dead (2008) (V)      .... Salazar
American Son (2008)      .... Mike
Goal II: Living the Dream (2007)      .... TJ Harper
Bobby (2006)      .... Dwayne
Monster House (2006)   (voice)   .... Officer Lister 
... aka Neighbourhood Crimes & Peepers (Philippines: English title: review title)
Even Money (2006/I)      .... Godfrey Snow
The Adventures of Brer Rabbit (2006) (V)   (voice)   .... Brer Rabbit
Weapons (2006)      .... Reggie
Roll Bounce (2005)      .... Bernard
Underclassman (2005)      .... Tracy 'Tre' Stokes
The Beltway (2005)
Shall We Dance (2004)      .... Scott 
... aka Shall We Dance? (USA: poster title)
Garfield (2004)   (voice)   .... Louis 
... aka Garfield: The Movie (USA: promotional title)
Love Don't Cost a Thing (2003)      .... Alvin Johnson 
... aka Love Don't Co$t a Thing (USA: promotional title)
Drumline (2002)      .... Devon Miles
Men in Black II (2002)      .... MIB Autopsy Agent 
... aka MIB 2 (USA: promotional abbreviation) 
... aka MIIB (USA: promotional abbreviation)
"Taina" .... Alex / ... (2 episodes, 2001-2002)
    - Pappy Don't Preach (2002)  TV episode     .... LaTanya
    - Quinceanero (2001)  TV episode     .... Alex
"All That" .... Various / ... (5 episodes, 1998-2000)
    - Episode #6.6 (2000)  TV episode     .... Various
    - Shanice (1999)  TV episode     .... Various
    - Episode dated 17 April 1999 (1999)  TV episode     .... Various
    - All That Live! (100th Episode) (1999)  TV episode     .... Various
    - Nick Cannon (????)  TV episode     .... Musical Guest
Whatever It Takes (2000)      .... Chess Club Kid
"The Parkers" .... Garland (1 episode, 2000)
    - Big Is Beautiful (2000)  TV episode     .... Garland
*Producer:*


"Star Camp" (2007) TV series (executive producer) (unknown episodes, 2007)
"Nick Cannon Presents: Short Circuitz" (executive producer) (1 episode, 2007) (producer) (unknown episodes)
    - Episode #1.2 (2007)  TV episode (executive producer)
Underclassman (2005)  (executive producer)
"Nick Cannon Presents: Wild 'N Out" (2005) TV series (executive producer) (unknown episodes)
The Beltway (2005)  (executive producer)
"The Nick Cannon Show" (executive producer) (11 episodes, 2002)
    - Nick Takes Over the Mall (2002)  TV episode (executive producer)   
    - Nick Takes Over Fitness (2002)  TV episode (executive producer)   
    - Nick Takes Over Nickeloden (2002)  TV episode (executive producer)   
    - Nick Takes Over the Military (2002)  TV episode (executive producer)   
    - Nick Takes Over Style (2002)  TV episode (executive producer)   
      (6 more)
*Writer:*


2000s
1990s

Underclassman (2005)   (story)
"The Nick Cannon Show" (2 episodes, 2002)
    - Nick Takes Over Nickeloden (2002)  TV episode  (creator)  
    - Nick Takes Over the Rodeo (2002)  TV episode  (creator)
"Kenan & Kel" (1 episode, 1998)
    - Who Loves Who-ooh? (1998)  TV episode  (writer)
"Cousin Skeeter" (1998) TV series (unknown episodes)
*Director:*


"Nick Cannon Presents: Short Circuitz" (2007) TV series (unknown episodes)
"Nick Cannon Presents: Wild 'N Out" (2005) TV series (unknown episodes)


----------



## Plain&Simple

this is just so strange


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Don't know if this has been posted already, but thought I would go ahead and do so.

It seems that Nick Cannon and Mariah Carey have actually gotten married.  I'm trying to post the link to the article now.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

*http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,354171,00.html*



*Call her Mrs. Cannon. Mariah Carey indeed married actor Nick Cannon last week down in the Bahamas.*
Even though there were several unsourced reports at the end of last week, I can now confirm the wedding did take place.
Carey, according to her friends, is "blissful."
"She's never been comfortable talking about her personal life," said one friend. That would make her unique among celebrities. Maybe more celebs should follow her lead.
Carey is 39, so she probably heard her biological clock ticking. Cannon is a nice guy. I met him when he did the movie "Bobby" and he was an articulate, literate young man. 
So congrats to Mariah, who friends say had a true "Vision of Love."


----------



## bagsforme

I didn't know they were dating.  Supposedly no pre nup either.

Wonder if its all for publicity since she's coming out with a new album.  I give it 4 months.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

The whole thing is ridiculous to me.


----------



## Jahpson

I agree. Its like they just married out of no where. what happened to simple dating?


----------



## Jahpson

impulsive_ said:


> He's a cheeseball and she's crackers .. perfect match.


----------



## la miss

He's articulate _and_ literate???!!!  

OMG if he's clean, Mariah just hit the trifecta.


----------



## RoseMary

no pre-nup, huh? how can someone be this stupid?

anyway, was this posted?






Yep, they did it! If there was any doubt Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's wedding was the real deal, they answer the question once and for all in this week's issue of PEOPLE, speaking for the first time about their surprise nuptials - and showing off exclusive photos from their April 30 ceremony. 

"We really do feel we are soulmates," Carey tells PEOPLE, following their sunset ceremony at the pop star's Bahamian estate. "I never felt a love like this was in the cards for me." 

Cannon adds: "She is beautiful on the outside and 10 times as beautiful on the inside."


----------



## leothelnss

Poor things... I see this having a bad ending.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think its great Mariah has finally found someone. It seems like she has been single forever. BUT I really hope that there is actually a pre-nup and they are just being hush-hush about it.


----------



## surlygirl

I hope those kids make it! Six weeks is not a long time to date before getting married, IMO, but if they're happy then cheers all around!


----------



## lostnexposed

I still can't believe it. what was she thinking? Im hoping this was a publicit stint or something and they're gonna get it annulled soon.


----------



## Jahpson

SMH [shaking my head]


----------



## RoseMary

^ i'm shaking with you.


----------



## karo

I bet they won't make it to their 1 -year anniversary.


----------



## juicy couture jen

I didn't even know they were dating!! LOL.


----------



## rags2riches

Hard to believe but that's Hollyweird for ya


----------



## keodi

Wow!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

This is SO weird, they do not look right together 
I hate to say it but this will probably not end well...


----------



## PrincessMe

i read she did, at least _supposedly_, make him sign a prenup


----------



## lorenzo94580

Wha????? This is so random! Wonder if she'll make an appearance on "Wild n out" now that she's married to the host....


----------



## Emotus

eh? Who is nick cannon?? lol


----------



## JAN!

How the heck does this beyond average guy get all these big name girls? LOOOL a ton.


----------



## Ladybug09

didn't she say she did not want kids??? But now...



> She went on to say that she hopes they will have children soon, "_I'd just want our children to have the best childhood and upbringing they possibly could._" So does this mean she's going to give her kids away when she has them? I kid! I kid!


 
MAKE UP YOUR MIND MARIAH

 And she has a tattoo of his name on her NECK and he has one that goes from shoulder to shoulder on HIS BACK!

These people are crazy!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ladybug09 said:


> And she has a tattoo of his name on her NECK and he has one that goes from shoulder to shoulder on HIS BACK!





didn't they _just_ meet?!?!


----------



## ebonyone

Ladybug09 said:


> didn't she say she did not want kids??? But now...
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE UP YOUR MIND MARIAH
> 
> And she has a tattoo of his name on her NECK and he has one that goes from shoulder to shoulder on HIS BACK!
> 
> These people are crazy!



Well they can both afford laser removal.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I really hope there was a prenup for Mariah's sake.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Now taking wagers - I give them 4 months....


----------



## bagnshoofetish

seriously, looks like her impulsive behavior is back.


----------



## wordpast

I'm going to be optimistic  about this... I say six months!


----------



## pollinilove

*im going to say 1 month lol *


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'm gonna start a poll....


----------



## lvafLOVE

so weird.


----------



## karo

*Mariah Carey* and *Nick Cannon* make their first public appearance together as a newly married couple at _Time_s 100 Most Influential People in the World gala at Jazz at Lincoln Center in New York City on Thursday.
*Mariah*, 38, and *Nick*, 27, tied the knot last week in the Bahamas. *Ms. Carey* will soon make her first TV appearance since marrying rapper Nick Cannon on _The Ellen DeGeneres Show_. The show will tape Monday and air on Tuesday.
When asked by people how it feels to be married, *Nick* said, It feels amazing. My cheeks hurt from smiling so hard. Ive been smiling for days. 
*Mariah* added: Its comfortingand something Ive never felt before. Which is really being in love and happy with someone who really understands me and isnt trying to do anything but make me happy. Its wonderful.


----------



## Jahpson

like are you serious? wow!!


----------



## BTBF

She looks glowing. Be happy for her.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^WOW, she looks really pretty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> didn't she say she did not want kids??? But now...
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE UP YOUR MIND MARIAH
> 
> And *she has a tattoo of his name on her NECK and he has one that goes from shoulder to shoulder on HIS BACK!*
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoa!


----------



## Jahpson

^^ please tell me thats just a rumor


----------



## keodi

wordpast said:


> I'm going to be optimistic about this... I say six months!


Aww c'mon at least a year?


----------



## sierrasun1

JMHO, remember years back when she was exhausted..., how do you get "over-worked" when you have an entourage of nearly 12 people to do things at your beckon call??  Even someone to supposedly hold the gum you spit out???   

Anybody else think that Nick looks a tad "overwhelmed" in some of their recent photos.... Hmmmm, 
I wonder why!!


----------



## Charlie

They look great together but I wonder if he makes her feel "violated"? just kidding


----------



## cammy1

she does look very hapy though- she looks glowing- ahh, look what love does for you...


----------



## karo

I think these weren't posted here.


----------



## Minimouse

Why oh why did they have to rush?  The courtship period is such an amazing part of a relationship. 

I sadly only give them 8 months.


----------



## lara0112

to be honest, I got married within weeks of meeting my husband - and we are going strong. I don't think that they necessarily need to break up - and I am saying that although I cannot stand the woman (never knew she was called 'mimi'??)

if they are happy - best of luck to them.


----------



## Jahpson

his tattoo of her name is real apparently.

how funny his is so big and hers is so small.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> his tattoo of her name is real apparently.
> 
> how funny his is so big and hers is so small.


 

I saw the pic that thing is massive  and yes how interesting that hers is tiny in comparison...


----------



## gloss_gal

I agree with the OP that he looks a bit overwhelmed.  Didn't see this one coming.  Best of luck to them.  She said she wants kids.  I saw on pic of them and it looks like he was one of her assistants.


----------



## sheanabelle

whoa...I just realized 2 seconds ago this wasn't a joke.


----------



## sheishollywood

I want to see the tattoo's!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yeah, I want to see the tattoos as well! 

*Mariah looks AMAZING in all of these pictures... Nick must have done something right to make her forget that 1) he's a player; 2)he's an imature joker; 3)he recycled a ring from 4 months ago.


----------



## mlbags

Yeah, she looks gorgeous and seems to have slim down tremendously for the wedding.... her generous hips all gone!

Yeah, please, I would like to see the tattoos.... any pics?  TIA!


----------



## karo

They hadn't even gone public with their relationship--in fact, they had only recently begun seeing each other--when Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon decided to take the plunge. "We got tattoos!" says Carey. "His is on one shoulder to the other and it says 'Mariah.'" And hers? "It's on my lower back and it says 'Mrs. Cannon,'" she says. Only _after_ that did they ink a marriage license--and pull off the surprise wedding of the year. Carey and singer-actor Cannon first met in 2005 at the Teen Choice Awards but only started dating in late March. Just weeks later, to the shock of a lot of their friends and family, they whisked off to Carey's Bahamian estate and wed in a sunset, ocean-side ceremony April 30.


----------



## karo

*Were all your friends surprised by your marriage?
Mariah:* Some were, but some weren't. One thing [few people] knew was we got tattoos a few weeks earlier. So anyone who saw my [Mrs. Cannon] tattoo wasn't surprised.
*Nick:* To me rings are special and exciting, but tattoos mean more than anything. They're forever and ever. They professed our love.
*Mariah:* And they hurt!
*Nick:* A lot.


*Describe your wedding dress.
Mariah:* It was a simple, slim-cut dress [by Nile Cmylo] in an off-white that turns into a very pale pink to match the sand. And [Christian] Louboutins--I can wear high heels with Nick because he's tall. Flats are not in my repertoire. Nick looked beautiful in his tux.
*Nick:* I think it was Balenciaga.

*How was the ceremony?*
*Mariah:* We got married at sunset on the beach. We were trying to get the really golden light. It was late--of course I was late, it's just in my DNA. We had a white carpet on the sand that went to the water's edge. My pastor Clarence Keaton flew in from New York. The whole wedding was really beautiful and sweet. Being there with loved ones under the sky... it was a spiritual moment.

*What were you thinking then?*
*Mariah:* When I walked down the aisle, I was thinking, "My veil is blowing all over the place!" It was really windy. I was nervous. We didn't know if they would make us speak.
*Nick:* I haven't been shy in years, but I was speechless. I was elated, but I was thinking, "Don't pass out." What the pastor did was really cool. He said, "The eyes are the window to the soul," then gave us an entire minute to stare into each other's eyes. So I was saying, "Don't cry."
*Mariah:* With the sun setting on the turquoise water, we kissed.
*Nick:* We had our passionate wedding kiss. Then I swooped her off her feet.
*Mariah:* He carried me to the water.

*And afterward?*
*Mariah:* The cake came out. Everybody stumbled over their toasts. They didn't know what to say. They thought they were coming to a shoot!


----------



## karo

*Have you thought about kids yet?
Mariah:* It's part of the whole purpose of getting married. I'd just want our children to have the best childhood and upbringing they possibly could.

*So you have thought about kids?*
*Mariah:* Yes.
*Nick:* Absolutely.

*What do you love about each other?*
*Nick:* She is beautiful on the outside and 10 times as beautiful on the inside. She is such a giving, nurturing spirit. Someone who has spent their entire life making others happy.
*Mariah:* We really do feel we are soulmates. I never felt a love like this was in the cards for me. I was always so career-oriented. I would hope and pray for my friends to find love, but I never did that for myself. And then? Everything just fell into place!

*The Proposal*
On April 25 Cannon took Carey to the roof of her N.Y.C. apartment to see the Empire State Building, lit pink and lavender to honor her album _E=MC²_. As he often did, he gave her a Ring Pop--candy shaped like a big jewel. But inside the wrapper was a 17-carat pink-diamond ring created by Jacob & Co.'s Jacob Arabo. Her reaction? "He had ribbons around it, so I said, 'I think mine's broken,'" says Carey. When he dropped to one knee, "she ran away and got all shy." he says. Finally, she said yes--twice. Cannon, who filmed it all, proposed again to get a perfect take, this time on a helicopter. "That," says Carey, "was beautiful."


----------



## shu

He filmed it all...? Twice? That's kinda weird...


----------



## karo

Newly married couple *Mariah Carey* and *Nick Cannon* attend the 5th Annual *Operation Smile* Event at Skylight Studio in New York City on Thursday.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

so now she wants kids, before she said that having a child would be a violation of her body. Shut up Mariah!


----------



## Jahpson

^^ thank you!!

she is such a phoney. obviouly delierious from the lovemaking.


----------



## wordpast

I wonder is his style of dress is going to change... to more polished? Kinda of like Ben Afflack (sp) when he got with J-Lo.

But then again Miriah isn't the best dresser, so maybe not.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> ^^ thank you!!
> 
> she is such a phoney. obviouly delierious from the lovemaking.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Well good luck to both of them. I love Mariah and wish her all the best...


----------



## PrincessMe

wow two outfits in a row that mariah is covered up & classy  this is at least postive news!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I never knew they were dating.  It seems like a strange couple, but mmkay, whatever makes them happy.  I just hope she doesn't seriously want kids after her violated body comment.


----------



## dearmissie

BTBF said:


> She looks glowing. Be happy for her.



shes glowing because of the reflection of her dress.

HAHHAA.  I'm just kidding. I love this crazy a$$ girl. She's beautiful! Happy for her FINALLY settling down!!


----------



## mememeow

All the best to them.  Her last CD is so good...I have been playing it non stop for the past month.  She is a great songwriter,  able to capture human emotion into words.

Her lyrics are just beautiful and sincere. ***sigh***


----------



## cristalena56

~Fabulousity~ said:


> so now she wants kids, before she said that having a child would be a violation of her body. Shut up Mariah!


oh my gosh  was thinking the same thing!  i saw a clip from when she was on ellen and she asked about kids, and she says she is wanting them.....


----------



## missisa07

Love her music.  Honestly, I just feel bad for her at this point.  To think someone like NICK CANNON could actually love HER (not for her $$$).  I know I'll never know their true feelings, but I just have this feeling (as I think everyone does), that they'll be divorcing pretty darn soon.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I was watching Chelsea Lately and they were discussing this,
 it was funny


----------



## Jahpson

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> *shes glowing because of the reflection of her dress.*
> 
> HAHHAA.  I'm just kidding. I love this crazy a$$ girl. She's beautiful! Happy for her FINALLY settling down!!


----------



## PrincessMe

I guess this is from one of their wedding receptions


----------



## RedSoleAddict

^LOL..she looks beautiful though!


----------



## karo

Some more


----------



## dearmissie

Shoot, I'm going to that Six Flags next Saturday!! Haha. Better put up a sign for me. "Rey & Missie A Love Story" But for reals though, we have an engraved photo album sooo close to that! On the top it says, "Rey & Missie" and at the bottom it says, "Our Love Story" HAHA!! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## lvafLOVE

she looks amazing. im glad shes finally happy ^_^


----------



## PrincessMe

Mariah Carey is to hold a huge, glitzy ceremony costing at least $3.9 million for her second wedding.

(BANG) - 

Mariah Carey is planning a $3.9 million second wedding. 

The 38-year-old singer is planning to tie the knot again with new husband Nick Cannon and is determined to have an over the top celebration. 

The couple's original nuptials were a relatively low key affair in Barbados earlier this month. 

A source said: "It's going to be held in New York City in the next six weeks. Picture a wedding on the scale of Liza Minnelli's to David Gest and you'll be on the right track. She wants over 2,000 guests. The budget will be well over $3.9 million and she'll have at least 14 bridesmaids." 

Mariah married Nick after dating him for just a month, after the pair met on the set of the video for Mariah's latest single 'Bye Bye'. 

Following the ceremony, the 'Touch My Body' singer said she is already planning to have children with the 27-year-old rapper. 

She said: "It's part of the whole purpose of getting married. I just want our children to have the best childhood and upbringing they possibly could."

(C) BANG Media International

Mariah Carey's $3.9m second wedding : Bang : CelebEdge : Sympatico / MSN


----------



## Jahpson

big bam boom wedding for what? the marriage probably won't last 6 months. money gone down the drain.

she says the purpose of getting married is to have children? wow!

Mariah needs to sit down!


----------



## abilicious

This blew (and is still blowing) my mind! Crazy crazy!  I really really hope there's a pre-nup!

*Karo*, I just have to say, thanks for typing and posting the entire article from People. I had to grab a copy for keepsakes. Just can't.. 

Mariah looks happy and elated but I'm worried when everything settles down. I hope she made the right decision! And the Ring - what I heard, it's a different ring from what Nick gave to Selita, but I think from the same jeweler. Mariah's is bigger. I think Selita's is some 12 or 13 carats. Yup, Mariah's a Diva. It really better not be a recycled ring, or else it might be Bye, bye... Yikes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> *big bam boom wedding for what?* the marriage probably won't last 6 months. money gone down the drain.
> 
> she says the purpose of getting married is to have children? wow!
> 
> Mariah needs to sit down!


 
My thoughts also! why didn't she just do that to begin with?


----------



## Ladybug09

I just don't understand this chick....it seems like she is in CONSTANT need of attention. Give me your thoughts on this...

*How Do We Say This Delicately???*

Filed under: Mariah Carey 





*Mimi* throws out the ceremonial first pitch before a Japanese professional baseball match between Yomiuri Giants and Rakuten Golden Eagles at the Tokyo Dome on Wednesday.
1) She should really burn all her clothes from the _Glitter_ era.
2) She should return those shoes to the hooker on Santa Monica and Highland that she stole them from.
and
3) The calves are bangin' but maybe she should focus a little more on the thigh area!


----------



## Veelyn

She looks a mess.


----------



## volleyballgal

Ewww. Hideous shoes.


----------



## LaLohan

:ninja:


----------



## effinhaute

she looks really cheap


----------



## PrincessMe

wow she looks hideous


----------



## noon

Mariah needs to step out of the 90s and get a new stylist.


----------



## arireyes

Those shoes are awful with that outfit.  The whole outfit is awful.  The shoes might be ok with the right dress or Jeans.  But not THAT.


----------



## Kimm992

The woman clearly needs serious help dressing herself in the morning (and she should fire her stylist if she has one).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

puey!


----------



## Veelyn

noon said:


> Mariah needs to step out of the 90s and get a new stylist.


 
DEFINITELY! You took the words that I couldn't think of!


----------



## la miss

She's a tacky mess but she cracks me up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She trys to hard to be ''sexy''....


----------



## Compass Rose

She needs a new stylist.


----------



## karo

We all know she has a brand new fit body, but come on, how much more we will have to see it?!


----------



## Liz_x3

This is Mariah Carey!  What else should we expect LOL?


----------



## amber11

haha she dresses like a slutty 14 year old and what is she now like mid thirties? not so classy....


----------



## romina

I don't think she looks very good here!


----------



## wordpast

yeah, 95% of the time her outfits are horrible. This is one of those times.


----------



## emxowm

She is such a mess.  The funniest part is that she thinks she looks HOT!


----------



## LouisLady

where did her booty go?


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^^Girl, you know when you lose weight, the first thing to go are your boot and tits! ---her boobies won't be going anywhere--she paid for them suckas ; )


----------



## DlkinVegas

She is there for the MTV Japan Music Awards a little early I guess.  I think her shoes are the worst but typical of Mariah & her outfit is too young for her.  Hey for her age I'll take that body in snap!


----------



## Charlie

Great body but the shoes are horrible.


----------



## Louis_gal

I actually feel embarassed  for her.  She's trying too hard to be sexy and at her age, it looks pathetic.  Didn't she just get married to Nick Cannon?  She should only be looking sexy for him and no one else!:weird:


----------



## sheishollywood

Not a good look. I love "the glitter" era. LOL


----------



## Roo

She's needed a new stylist for almost a decade now.  Yikes.


----------



## Irishgal

That is embarassing. This is what we send to Japan? Could we have sent someone with more, uh, dignity?


----------



## Kellybag

She is loving her life...that is one thing I can say.


----------



## purly

For some reason I have no problem with this.

Mariah is on the same level as Gwen in terms of clothing. I just don't question it.


----------



## Glamfoxx

I think if she just paired the jacket with a whole different outfit it could look good.  Same for the shoes, they just don't work with the outfit.  The shorts are another story- they look awful and there is no helping that.


----------



## kcf68

Mariah has such a lovely voice and some good songs but she dresses like she trying to compete with Britney Spears or the younger generation of pop stars.  You would think she would dress a little bit classier with age...


----------



## Emotus

I thought her shoe is pretty but i seriously dont think thats the occasion for that!


----------



## jstreete

Just 'cause you married someone young DOESN'T mean *you're* young. She looks like a tween dressed in her big sister's clothes. 

She needs to moisturize those ashy knee caps.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Maybe its because I love MC, but I dont think she looks *that* bad.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She really needs to learn the difference between sexy and skanky.


----------



## Tigger11

She looks awful in this, trying to mimick Victoria Beckham but a cheap version?


----------



## gucci lover

I don't have a problem with the shoes.  They could work with the right dress.  But that pink, satin JACKET is horrible!!!


----------



## missisa07

Her body looks great lately, but her style really is hit or miss.


----------



## cammy1

great voice, but this womans clothes are awlful and anything but sexy!


----------



## Jahpson

she is NOT petite, she is NOT a little girl, and she is NOT cute.

Her marriage looks like a phoney and she really looks fake smiling all the time like everything is peaches and cream.

Phoney people are my pet peeve. Mariah Carey is spelled P-H-O-N-E-Y


----------



## DlkinVegas

Oh my goodness did you all see the video on P.H. of Mariah "Pitching?" I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Jahpson

DlkinVegas said:


> Oh my goodness did you all see the video on P.H. of Mariah "Pitching?" I thought it was hilarious.


 

i just saw that on Yahoo!

funniest thing I have ever seen


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm not a big Mariah fan....but i don't understand the comment saying she's trying to be Victoria Beckham???? Makes absolutely noooooooooo sense...VB probably wishes for the success Mariah has and will continue to have, not to many people careers go to the pits and come back up the way her's has.... Also, she existed before VB was even a thought...


The only thing keeping VB going is her hanging on to David on a hope and a prayer, and her Birkins, Kellys, and Loubies....once all that's gone...what is she...an anorexic, no talent, not so cute girl with jacked up feet from Britain.:weird:

Mariah may be skanky and "young" acting, but trying to be VB, I'm sure she's not.


----------



## MJDaisy

wow that outfit.....tacky much?


----------



## mh21

with all that money she could dress so much better


----------



## knics33

im SOOOOO over her....


----------



## Peachy Mary

Come on! It's Mimi!!! Mimi can get a way with _everything_. She's the Chuck Norris of fashion.

At least in my world. I just close my eyes and pretend I never saw it. 

Love MIMI!!!!


----------



## DlkinVegas

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm not a big Mariah fan....but i don't understand the comment saying she's trying to be Victoria Beckham???? Makes absolutely noooooooooo sense...VB probably wishes for the success Mariah has and will continue to have, not to many people careers go to the pits and come back up the way her's has.... Also, she existed before VB was even a thought...
> 
> 
> The only thing keeping VB going is her hanging on to David on a hope and a prayer, and her Birkins, Kellys, and Loubies....once all that's gone...what is she...an anorexic, no talent, not so cute girl with jacked up feet from Britain.:weird:
> 
> Mariah may be skanky and "young" acting, but trying to be VB, I'm sure she's not.


 
Must say I agree. Mariah & VB cant even be compared. Mariah has a amazing voice she is a true talent.

I dont understand why people are so infatuated with VB. Her clothes, accessories-ok,  but I sure as heck wouldnt want to look like anorexic, over tanned ice queen.


----------



## missaznpirate

yuck. & i heard she threw the worst 1st pitch. not surprising.


----------



## stacmck

She needs to ditch the whore clothes already...


----------



## candypants1100

i dont really miiiind the shorts, not crazy about rolling them up, however. i also wish she would wear longer shirts.... she should look into what's age appropriate!!


----------



## LemonDrop

Looks like something I would have  put together when I was 13 .

Mimi, I can no longer defend your fashion choices.

And Vicky B will be just fine with or without David.







Atleast Vicky is dressed a bit more appropriately


----------



## yujiumao

my friend found the vid on youtube, LMFAO!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lmao @ Mariah taking her "eternally 12" comment way too seriously

lmao @ the vid


----------



## smoothies

get rid of the shoes!!!!


----------



## smoothies

yujiumao said:


> my friend found the vid on youtube, LMFAO!!!



ROFL!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hideous


----------



## QueenOfDa702

LemonDrop said:


> Looks like something I would have  put together when I was 13 .
> 
> Mimi, I can no longer defend your fashion choices.
> 
> And Vicky B will be just fine with or without David.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Atleast Vicky is dressed a bit more appropriately*



They look like they were dressed by the same stylist, they were both wearing almost the same exact thing.

I guess Im confused as to how she is dressed more appropriate than Mariah.
Because she has closed toe heels on and Mariah doesnt?


----------



## QueenOfDa702

yujiumao said:


> my friend found the vid on youtube, LMFAO!!!




 That ball was on the ground in .01 seconds. Thats has GOT to be a record!


----------



## stacmck

yujiumao said:


> my friend found the vid on youtube, LMFAO!!!


 

I suck at sports but I think even I could throw better than that!!!


----------



## Jahpson

i think after she threw the ball, she was so cute. clearly a little embarassed. lol


----------



## FullyLoaded

She was looking for attention because she got invited to throw first pitch??


----------



## Blackbirdie

*sigh*  Honestly, I love Mariah, but I do agree that she needs a new stylist.  She'd be so much prettier if she dressed appropriately.


----------



## halle_nicole

I really like Mariah but she's been rocking the same same style since the 90's.


----------



## Pursegrrl

My eyes!


----------



## JuneHawk

Shoes aside, she looks trashy. However, I like the shoes   .I have never been a fan of her and she annoys the hell out of me.

June


----------



## LemonDrop

QueenOfDa702 said:


> They look like they were dressed by the same stylist, they were both wearing almost the same exact thing.
> 
> I guess Im confused as to how she is dressed more appropriate than Mariah.
> Because she has closed toe heels on and Mariah doesnt?


 
Oh I just liked the fact Vicky B was wearing the official team jacket.  I think that is way more appropriate than some satin pink members only tummy baring jacket.  Also while Vicky B is wearing shorts they aren't skin tight jean shorts circa 1990 and her shoes are closed toe heels.  I just think Vicky B mixed her style with appropriate baseball park wear.


----------



## Ladybug09

LemonDrop said:


> Oh I just liked the fact Vicky B was wearing the official team jacket. I think that is way more appropriate than some satin pink members only tummy baring jacket. Also while Vicky B is wearing shorts they aren't skin tight jean shorts circa 1990 and her shoes are closed toe heels. I just think Vicky B mixed her style with appropriate baseball park wear.


 

Ok, that's some reasoning there.   If YOU think so...


----------



## LemonDrop

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok, that's some reasoning there.  If YOU think so...


 
Well what do people think is appropriate then?  I think a team jersey is perfect !!!! It shows spirit and support for the team!  A well fitting pair of shorts is fine - especially if it is hot out.  And tennis shoes.  Except Victoria Beckham added the little heel which I think is cute since she "can't concentrate in flat shoes."

They are wearing the same basic outfit but one shows team spirit and seems appropriate for a family baseball game.   Without anyone else pointing out my terrible reasoning  .... what do you think is appropriate to wear?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

She's just trying to do her version of VB when she opened the baseball in those ridiculous wedge trainers of hers.

I agree its not a particularly good look but then I think we would all be having a go if she wore a 'posh frock'!

The worst part of this for me is the shoes - Yuk!  The fact that she would even own these is a bit strange to me after seeing her closet on cribs!


----------



## chiara

DlkinVegas said:


> Must say I agree. Mariah & VB cant even be compared. Mariah has a amazing voice she is a true talent.
> 
> I dont understand why people are so infatuated with VB. Her clothes, accessories-ok,  but I sure as heck wouldnt want to look like anorexic, over tanned ice queen.



ITA!!!  Mariah is a beautiful woman with the most beautiful voice.  She needs to dress like she's almost 40.  No, that doesn't mean frumpy, there are plenty of cool things she can choose that are appropriate.  Her trouble is that early in her career, Tommy Mottola controlled EVERYTHING she sang, wore, did.  When she left him, she rebelled, and continues to do so(think of some of the awful songs she's done recently).  It was OK at first, but has been too overplayed.  As for VB, you hit the nail on the head, she looks trashy, and NEVER smiles.  All that tanning's just going to be wrinkles in a few years, and she'll look like an old, mean, bony bag.  If she wasn't married to Beckham (who is a little overexposed himself at this point) she'd be as off the radar as the other spices.


----------



## bisousx

Well, most celebrities have to be narcissistic in order to deal with fame. Keyword being "celebrity" and not just a musician/actor/actress. The ones that you read about in the tabloids.. of course they crave attention. That's what gets them up in the morning.


----------



## Ladybug09

I looks like fake tan to me.


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Dry me off: Mariah Carey emerges from the Med to be dried off by two assistants


----------



## misschbby

man what a weird life that woman leads .wonder if they help her in the bathroom ?yuk


----------



## Jahpson

^^ yea, im sure she has servants who wipe her butt.


----------



## mooks

She's ridiculous


----------



## Laurie8504

I'm sorry, but I'd dry off Mariah if she'd take me on her yacht in the Mediterranean.   er...towel dry that is.  no other forms of drying/wiping included.


----------



## shoegal27

this damn girl is from suburbia LI.. get over yourself Mariah.. remember when you had ONE pair of shoes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## Veelyn

That is just not necessary...


----------



## b00mbaka

Laurie8504 said:


> I'm sorry, but I'd dry off Mariah if she'd take me on her yacht in the Mediterranean.  er...towel dry that is. no other forms of drying/wiping included.


 
Me too! 

Mariah: I'm going on my yacht to cruise the mediterranean today, so you can stay home and organize my shoe closet.

Me: Mrs. Carey-Cannon, don't you think I should come along too... I mean, you would need someone to dry you off, wouldn't you?

Mariah: Good idea! And bring my other peasant too, I might need someone to block the sun...


----------



## uberdumb

b00mbaka said:


> Me too!
> 
> Mariah: I'm going on my yacht to cruise the mediterranean today, so you can stay home and organize my shoe closet.
> 
> Me: Mrs. Carey-Cannon, don't you think I should come along too... I mean, you would need someone to dry you off, wouldn't you?
> 
> Mariah: Good idea! And bring my other peasant too, I might need someone to block the sun...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hahaha


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

b00mbaka said:


> Me too!
> 
> Mariah: I'm going on my yacht to cruise the mediterranean today, so you can stay home and organize my shoe closet.
> 
> Me: Mrs. Carey-Cannon, don't you think I should come along too... I mean, you would need someone to dry you off, wouldn't you?
> 
> Mariah: Good idea! And bring my other peasant too, I might need someone to block the sun...


 

If those are the perks that come with that job sign me up


----------



## lv-lover

My god. Even if I had that much money, I would still dry myself off.


----------



## frostedcouture

Maybe she doesn't know how else to spend her money, since she has so much.  Why not save the money and donate to a charity or something. geez...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^She can donate some of that cash to me i'd put it to good use!


----------



## shoegal27

you and me both, fab!


----------



## krisco

how vain can you be.


----------



## cocogirl07

what a weirdo!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

~Fabulousity~ said:


> If those are the perks that come with that job sign me up


 I think about that now and then...working for a celeb, even if a maid you get to really see how the other half lives.  there must be some perks, right?


----------



## goodmornin

.. but then.. unlike other celebrity assistants (ahem naomi campbell), Mariah's assistant's have never seemed complain about their work ??

maybe the perks really are that great! watching cribs make me think she think's they're friends..


----------



## b00mbaka

goodmornin said:


> .. but then.. unlike other celebrity assistants (ahem naomi campbell), Mariah's assistant's have never seemed complain about their work ??
> 
> maybe the perks really are that great! watching cribs make me think she think's they're friends..


 
Yeah, she seems as though her staff are REALLY close to her, & cares for them like friends & family. She can pay me to separate the green skittles from the red ones and I'll travel the world with her!


----------



## aklein

I don't see what is so strange about that picture. I have three towel guys.


----------



## ShiShi

I would feel so weird just standing there while other people dry me off.

Oh well, I guess as long as she treats them well.


----------



## imashopaholic

It might be ridiculous but at least she's helping to keep unemployment down.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Oh spare me.


----------



## yellowtulip

aklein said:


> I don't see what is so strange about that picture. I have three towel guys.


 
too funny!


----------



## BTBF

imashopaholic said:


> It might be ridiculous but at least she's helping to keep unemployment down.



I agree. There are people dying to work for her or for celebs in general. Every job has its ups and downs...and look at this staff, she gets a free vacation...gets to meet other celebs, etc...


----------



## JAN!

She's an annoying drama queen.


----------



## purseinsanity

I could never have someone else dry me off...unless it's my DH.  Too weird.


----------



## *Lo

I adore Mimi, she cracks me up


----------



## scarlett_2005

How lazy can a person be? You can't even be bothered to dry yourself off?


----------



## sheishollywood

b00mbaka said:


> Me too!
> 
> Mariah: I'm going on my yacht to cruise the mediterranean today, so you can stay home and organize my shoe closet.
> 
> Me: Mrs. Carey-Cannon, don't you think I should come along too... I mean, you would need someone to dry you off, wouldn't you?
> 
> Mariah: Good idea! And bring my other peasant too, I might need someone to block the sun...


----------



## gucci_advocate

Mariah cracks me up! I love her. 

I'd be her umbrella-holder over my current job any time.


----------



## Pursegrrl

too funny...geez I'd rather have DH dry me off than two towel holder girls.


----------



## kymmie

I bet it looks great on a resume.  Mariah Carey's Towel Girl or maybe there is a more formal term like Towel Engineer or something.


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ LMAO!!  Towel Engineer...


----------



## BasketballCourt

Diva alert! Weeeuuuweeeuu.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

kymmie said:


> I bet it looks great on a resume.  Mariah Carey's Towel Girl or maybe there is a more formal term like Towel Engineer or something.


Oooooh! I smell New Reality Show!  _In the exciting world of show business, competition for that one prestigious dream job can be fierce! Follow our 12 eager contestants as they overcome the pain of elimination against the Rocks and Flavors, the Shots at Love, each vying for even bigger stakes this time! Hosted by Heidi Montag._


----------



## BasketballCourt

ShimmaPuff said:


> Oooooh! I smell New Reality Show! _In the exciting world of show business, competition for that one prestigious dream job can be fierce! Follow our 12 eager contestants as they overcome the pain of elimination against the Rocks and Flavors, the Shots at Love, each vying for even bigger stakes this time! Hosted by Heidi Montag._


 
LOL!!! Heidi Montag.


----------



## candypants1100

just playing devil's advocate- who is to say those two are her official towel girls? maybe they are just assistants (many celebs have them) and the paps just caught them giving her towels?


----------



## shoegal27

Maybe Mariah will have a reality series to find her NEW towel ladies.. imagine the slew of girls that will compete with each other over who can find, unfold, and wipe down a soaking Mariah the fastest.  

damn those reality shows are getting sillier and sillier.


----------



## L etoile

I would towel her off if she would let me borrow her shoes from time to time!


----------



## shoegal27

Are you a size 10?


----------



## knics33

mooks said:


> She's ridiculous



Ummm...yeah....I am SO over her.


----------



## kymmie

Sounds like just the kind of train wreck I love to watch! 



ShimmaPuff said:


> Oooooh! I smell New Reality Show! _In the exciting world of show business, competition for that one prestigious dream job can be fierce! Follow our 12 eager contestants as they overcome the pain of elimination against the Rocks and Flavors, the Shots at Love, each vying for even bigger stakes this time! Hosted by Heidi Montag._


----------



## cginny

:weird:


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she a DIVA... never liek her


----------



## shoegal27

She is mocking herself!  She doesn't even need Saturday Night Live to do it for her.


----------



## Jahpson

imashopaholic said:


> It might be ridiculous but at least she's helping to keep unemployment down.


 

, well when you put it that way...


----------



## QueenOfDa702

b00mbaka said:


> Me too!
> 
> Mariah: I'm going on my yacht to cruise the mediterranean today, so you can stay home and organize my shoe closet.
> 
> Me: Mrs. Carey-Cannon, don't you think I should come along too... I mean, you would need someone to dry you off, wouldn't you?
> 
> Mariah: Good idea! And bring my other peasant too, I might need someone to block the sun...



 Ill be the other peasant!


----------



## calicaliente

Prada's Meadow said:


> Dry me off: Mariah Carey emerges from the Med to be dried off by two assistants


 

I bet those girls are getting PAID!!


----------



## shoegal27

shopping on Long Island.  She was at a popular jeweler that she always shops in.  We were window shopping and she walked right passed us and into the store.  She was wearing a gray sweat suit and big white chunky heels.  LOL.  So neat to see her in the flesh.. she is so tall.  Her driver said she will not be coming out for pictures or autographs.. (we asked)..


----------



## print*model

I love MiMi!  Such a diva!


----------



## shoegal27

Me too..but last night other than the heels she was wearing,, she looked like no diva.  I was surprised she was so under dressed.  We saw Nick also as he was with her, but walking around between 2 stores.  He is so young looking.


----------



## tmc089

Lol I feel like Mimi always has to have some diva aspect about her. Even though she was in gray sweats, she still had the heels lol. I'm sure she looked amazing, but she probably would've looked even better with just some sneakers on


----------



## shoegal27

I have to upload some pictures.. but how do I put a pic on here?


----------



## print*model

tmc089 said:


> Lol I feel like Mimi always has to have some diva aspect about her. Even though she was in gray sweats, she still had the heels lol. I'm sure she looked amazing, but she probably would've looked even better with just some sneakers on


 
LOL!  It probably would've looked better.  But she's so funny that way!  Have you seen her MTV cribs episode?  When she's showing off her "closet" (looks more like a boutique if you ask me), anyway, even when she's walking around in the closet barefoot she walks up on her toes like she's wearing invisible stilettos!!  She is SUCH a diva!  Love her!


----------



## shoegal27

hmm just tried to upload a picture but don't know how.. any help!


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## shoegal27




----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ oopsie, can't see the pics...but how cool seeing MC IRL!


----------



## candypants1100

oo i wanna see pics!


----------



## daffie

I love Mimi!! I can't wait to see your pics =)


----------



## shoegal27

I don't know how to upload them.. help


----------



## addicted

upload onto photobucket.com, then just copy and paste the pix here!  I love Mimi!!!  Can't wait to see a photo!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I want to see!


----------



## venetiakim

aw I want to see the pics too! lucky you!


----------



## cammy1

cant wait 2 c r pics- wish she would have took pics with u or signed


----------



## declaredbeauty

I absolutely love MC! She totally deserves to be and act like a diva.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Wow! That's an amazing sighting!


----------



## meneednewpurse

How cool. I love MARIAH!! Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## shoegal27

It really was surreal. We were window shopping and I noticed that there were pictures of her in the jewler store window.. and as we looked up, there she was walking into the store. Things like that never happen me. It was almost like it wasn't happening. I pushed my friend so hard, she almost fell into the store.. I was like.. "LOOOK, who just walked passed us".. So before I knew it the doors closed, locked and material was going up on the windows so we could barely see. I put my digital (always carry it around in my purse) up to the window and kept shooting.  The lady from the next store over was watching me do this and told me to keep quite and don't draw attention b/c she does come often and doesn't like to draw attention (Hello they had material on the windows). So we listened but all of a sudden a swarm of people started to mob the store. People had their cell phones up to the window.. and her driver kept coming out telling us to move away b/c she was feeling, "uncomfortable"..  Nick Cannon came out a bunch of times to go over about 3 stores and walked by us several times.  We said hello.. and he was nice.  Very nice teeth. LOL.. 
They asked me not to reveal the store she was in, so I will comply.  I do have several pics of her in the store.. but I can not upload them, I am quite dumb at the computer.
I am a fan, not a huge one, but she is by far the biggest celeb I have seen in real life. I was over joyed.  Will never forget it.  I wish she would have come back out to take pics.  Her driver told us she will not (he was not a nice gentlemen), and she left exiting via the stores back door.. in a black limo.. I thought they didn't use those anymore.. but she did.  
She had on a gray sweat jacket, that had New York across it and a white shirt with a blue butterfly on it, gray sweat pants that she had rolled up to the knee and these honkin white sandles with wooden heels. She looked gi~normous!  

What a thrill.. I will figure out a way to upload a pic.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^WoW! shes my favorite!! would you describe her as gorgeous IRL?


----------



## shoegal27

the people in the next store over said she went to get her hair done that morning, she was around all day, and she had them put it in a bun.  PM maybe I will send you a pic and you can post it for me.  But ladies there is something wrong with my computer I don't know what is happening to it.. I have no icons left only my wallpaper.. I don't know if my computer is crashing!!!


----------



## daffie

shoegal27 - you are the luckiest person ever!!


----------



## shoegal27

I can't believe it really. Like I said this is NOT my luck. I was floored! Still am.  I brought my digital to cvs today and developed the photos.. and some are really great.


----------



## LemonDrop

have you tried to upload them as thumbnails on here?   Underneath your post where it says Additional Options
 go to "manage attatchements".  
Click on "browse" to find the photo.
If you uploaded the pics on your computer they usually go into a file called Photos or maybe a special photo file that your camera and computer set up.  If you actually put the memory card into your computer then you can usually go to "Computer" and find the memory card under usually "removable Harddrive" or "harddrive storage".  Or something.
I'd love to see too


----------



## shoegal27

Its driving me nuts.. can I send one to you and you can upload it for me.


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## babyhart

that's cool, she was back on LI, her old stomping ground... was your sighting at the americana manhasset by any chance?  not specifically asking a store, but i'm curious.


----------



## shoegal27

^^nope.. the other side of town.

If someone is really computer savy, PM me and I will send your pictures and maybe you will have better luck posting them for me.


----------



## balihai88

Did she buy all the inventory??


----------



## talldrnkofwater

babyhart said:


> that's cool, she was back on LI, her old stomping ground... was your sighting at the americana manhasset by any chance?  not specifically asking a store, but i'm curious.



lol- I was thinking Americana also.


----------



## meluvs2shop

shoegal27 said:


> ^^nope.. the other side of town.
> 
> If someone is really computer savy, PM me and I will send your pictures and maybe you will have better luck posting them for me.



have you tried using photobucket.com as someone else suggested
that's what i always use to post pictures on this forum


----------



## Iluvbags

Nice story.  I bet that was exciting.  

I can understand why she did not come out to sign autographs though.  Celebs would never get anything done (errands, shopping, eating, etc.,) if they had to stop and sign autographs everytime.  its unfortunate but understandable

Hope you figure out how to post your pics


----------



## shoegal27

^^yes I understand it also, actually I did not expect her too.. I just wanted to document the moment with photos, which I do have, and am working on getting them posted.. 
Do you think its ok to post them, due to them being candid ones?


----------



## lostnexposed

of course! just post them!!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

here they are!


----------



## Iluvbags

NIce.  She looks normal.  I wish she wouldnt over do her makeup and outfits all the time.  She really is a pretty lady.


----------



## lostnexposed

hmm...she doesnt look as diva like as i thought she was gonna be.

I've been to her concert before and she was nice on that day, but I've heard that she wasn't so nice for the concerts after that.


----------



## bhurry

why can't I see pictures?


----------



## aquablueness

yay! lovely pictures and super experience you posted.


----------



## LouisLady

awesome pics!


----------



## ballerina

Thanks for the pics....


----------



## shoegal27

Thank you MichelleAntonia for helping me post them, I really appreciate it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^anytime!

they turned out very nicely, they are truly "candid"


----------



## venetiakim

thanks for the pics! she does seem natural. good thing for once!


----------



## shoegal27

your welcome..thanks


----------



## daffie

Thank you for the pics!!


----------



## Charlie

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrincessMe

WoW GreAt pics Shoe Thanks FoR sharing!! & tHANKS TO mICHELE FOR POSTING THEM!!(sorry my caps was on by accident)


----------



## NicolesCloset

cool love it t4p


----------



## scarlett_2005

Nice pics. She looks so much better dressed down.


----------



## shoegal27

I agree.. and thanks I am glad you like the pictures.. I am glad I had my camera that day..


----------



## gucci lover

that's so cool *shoegal*  she looked really normal.  I can't believe she wore heels with that outfit, she still looks very pretty!!!


----------



## shoegal27

I am still in shock I saw her..


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^I know how you feel...when my idol was right in front of me and I met him several times I was speechless. 

Great pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## RoseMary

that's so cool!


----------



## Geminiz06

thanks for sharing the pics and the story : )


----------



## Queen Victoria

Great pics!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shoegal27




----------



## FullyLoaded

Thanks for the pics and the story. She wears heels so much because walking flat or in sneakers hurts her feet after a while. She's been a 'toewalker' since she was little.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i didn't even know such a thing was possible! i thought walking in flatter shoes with more support hurt your feet less than heels, even if you wear heels all the time. strange...


----------



## keodi

shoegal27, thank you for sharing your story and michelleantonia thanks for helping post the pics she actually looks normal!


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## blueeyez259

She's looking good these days and atleast she's looking a little more ladylike and covered up now that she's a married woman. Glad to see she and Nick are happy.


----------



## luvamoramore

They both look happy!


----------



## GirlFriday

Yeah she looks better when she dresses more her age.


----------



## Megs

I still forget that they are married!


----------



## Pursegrrl

^^ same here, Megs!

Love MC's LV jeans!!!


----------



## thatgurl

They look happy


----------



## samoXenina

pursegrrl said:


> love mc's lv jeans!!!


 
ita!!


----------



## missisa07

I still get a little shock whenever I'm reminded that MC actually married NICK CANNON.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She looks great here!


----------



## sheishollywood

missisa07 said:


> I still get a little shock whenever I'm reminded that MC actually married NICK CANNON.



me too!


----------



## Queen Victoria

Love those LV Jeans Mariah is wearing.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Man, what is the retail on those jeans I wonder.


----------



## gucci lover

She looks nice!


----------



## Jahpson

blueeyez259 said:


> She's looking good these days and atleast she's looking a little more ladylike and covered up now that she's a married woman. Glad to see she and Nick are happy.


 

yeah, you know someone is in love when they start looking different then how they use to look

thank goodness Nick has put the backpack and sneakers down...for now anyway


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I used to think she was really up herself until I saw her on The Friday Night Project (kind of a UK SNL) and she came off so well. I think she's quite awesome now.


----------



## inverved

She looks wonderful, I especially love her jacket!


----------



## daffie

Aw, I love her!! She looks great!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

She looks so cute! Its still crazy to me that they are married...


----------



## calicaliente

Well if the pregnancy rumors are true about Mimi- she better prepare herself to be violated in a couple of months! LOL!


----------



## mcb100

i think its totally fine that she doesn't want to have kids, and I've always liked Mariah a little bit but I don't think she needed to go on saying about her hotel and all that stuff. What does that have to do with not having children? She can still probably have that stuff if she decided to have kids.


----------



## exotikittenx

This is quite an ancient thread being resurrected!


----------



## Jahpson

yeah, and she changed her opinion once she landed a man.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Prada's Meadow said:


> ...the singer has claimed that having children would leave her feeling 'violated'...


It sounds like she may have had an unwanted pregnancy, or at least a scare fairly recently.

I don't think that is an uncommon sentiment among women who don't want to be mothers, if they become pregnant, or go through even a short time of fearing that they might be.

In almost every culture, however modern and advanced it may tout itself to be, a woman who does not want to have children is almost certain to face some less positive reactions, and Mariah's remarks really deal with such a very private issue that my speculation is that most women would feel more comfortable going into their emotions and feelings about this in a less public venue.


----------



## purseinsanity

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I understand the part about how her decision stems from childhood issues, that's normal. I don't get what that has to do with being violated though. When I first read the title I thought it meant violated as in she didn't want a little human popping through her vagina.


 I thought that too!  "Violated"??  WTH?


----------



## krisaya

It's a good thing that she doesn't have a kid.


----------



## shoegal27

^^my thoughts exactly.. its proberly better to refrain from procreating another Mimi! eeeek.


----------



## Chanel Angel

although im not a fan of Mariah, she is very annoying, I do agree with her and several other posters here about childless by choice. its not selfish


----------



## Louis_gal

How can having children be "violated"?  She has sex doesn't she?  Isn't that being "violated" in some way?:weird:


----------



## guccimamma

mariah is not known for her wise words, she should really just keep her mouth shut


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Louis_gal said:


> How can having children be "violated"? She has sex doesn't she? Isn't that being "violated" in some way?


With the understanding that this is probably better discussed in the "Not wanting kids" thread in the Relationships section, I will say it here anyway.

I think that, at least for some people, the difference is that having sex is a choice, it is something that the person wanted to do, and did, whereas an unwanted pregnancy is due to a biological process that can occur regardless of one's wishes, it is not the result of choice.

Some women express feelings of a comparison to a parasitic disease, even cancer, something happening, an unwelcome entity growing in one's body, an unwanted process taking place, and from that can come resentment, anger, and the sense of being violated.

It is important to stress that these feelings are those of a woman who simply does not wish to be a mother, does not want to have children, does not want to raise children, not today, not tomorrow, or ever.

Obviously, a woman who does want to be a mother, even if she might have preferred to be one at a different point in her life, or under different circumstances, is not going to feel any of those things.

From that very clearly marked division comes the belief that we sometimes hear expressed on the controversial hot-button topic of "when life begins" (and in the interest of full disclosure, it is a belief I share) that "it becomes a baby when the woman decides to be its mother."

My apologies if this is deemed inappropriate in any way, it is NOT my intention to invite argument or debate on this very sensitive subject, I am just commenting on Mariah's comment, and I will repeat what I said in my previous post - I believe that these feelings are very personal and the kind of thing women would be more likely to discuss with close friends and family members, as opposed to a press interview for public consumption.


----------



## claireZk

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I understand the part about how her decision stems from childhood issues, that's normal. I don't get what that has to do with being violated though. *When I first read the title I thought it meant violated as in she didn't want a little human popping through her vagina.*


LMAO, me too! 

I have no problem with people not wanting to procreate.  Whatever.


----------



## jillybean307

I'm not surprised that Mariah said has issues from childhood that make her not want to have children. She's spoken about it vaguely, and her sister is a mess (HIV positive, drugs problems, arrested several times for prostitution) so maybe she sees what can happen. Her word choice may be weird, but she obviously has reasons for feeling that way.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

OT, but she actually looked nice for once at the AMAs


----------



## RedSoleAddict

On ET, they had a chat with NIck and Mariah at the AMA and asked about the pregnancy rumours, Nick said that building a family is what getting married etc is about and that they would "definitely let you know once it happens".


----------



## lanasyogamama

For all her "sexiness", I don't get the sense she is a very sexual person.


----------



## twin53

i just heard the pregnancy rumors too.  interesting.  at least they got married and then planned the family.


----------



## Pursegrrl

twin53 said:


> i just heard the pregnancy rumors too. interesting. at least they got married and then planned the family.


 
Yeah, I saw a clip of her on Ellen and she denied the rumors...so Ellen poured a glass of champagne and said then let's toast to you not being pregnant??  MC was really caught off guard (rare for her)....and she barely touched it to her lips so maybe she really is pregnant or doesn't drink, who knows.


----------



## L etoile

Wow, this thread sucks.  Is this 1958 or 2008?  I'd rather her NOT have kids if she doesn't want them.  Why does that make her such a bad person?  Women are not born to be baby-making machines.


----------



## MonkeyGirl

i dont get what that whole 2nd half has to do with kids.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I don't understand what she means about not wanting to be "violated", but I also don't understand what her choice to be childless has to do with anything. People who choose not to have children seem to get a lot of unnecessary flack for their choice. Some people act like you're commiting a crime against nature if you choose not to have kids. I am childless by choice, and I get tired of people assuming I must be a selfish b*tch to not want a whole mess of kids.


 Well said.


----------



## PrincessMe

*'Am I pregnant? We'll see...' says Mariah Carey in revealing interview
*

By Tamara Hardingham-gill 
Last updated at 11:59 PM on 08th December 2008

Comments (0) 
Add to My Stories 
Mariah Carey has spoken of her baby plans but refuses to be drawn into speculation that she is already pregnant. 
In a revealing interview the singer &#8211; who once insisted that she didn&#8217;t want to have children &#8211; says that meeting the 27-year-old rapper and actor has made her long for motherhood. 

'People are constantly asking me if I&#8217;m pregnant, but I don&#8217;t like to talk about it too much. I just think about it as the next phase. We&#8217;ll see,' she says of rumours that she is expecting.







'We would make good parents:' Mariah Carey pictured with husband Nick Cannon on the set of her latest video I Stay In Love

'I&#8217;ve changed my mind [ about becoming a mother] because I&#8217;m with The One. I think we would make good parents, and that we&#8217;d be able to figure out how to do it properly.'
Carey, 38, and Cannon married at her private estate in the Bahamas in April after a whirlwind six week romance.
&#8216;We kind of knew from the beginning that we were going to get married. It&#8217;s hard to describe but we knew immediately,&#8217; she tells Hello! magazine. 

&#8216;I know people are going to be like, &#8216;There&#8217;s no way!&#8217; but neither of us had any doubts that we were truly meant for each other. He is my soulmate.'
The couple, who originally met at the Kids' Choice Awards in 2005, fell for each other when Nick flew to Antigua at the end of March to play Mariah's love interest in the video for her single Bye Bye.



'Love at first sight': The couple fell for each on the set of Mariah's video Bye Bye
Carey &#8211; who married former Sony Music Entertainment boss Tommy Mottola in a lavish ceremony in 1993 &#8211; says there were only eight guests present at the wedding because she wanted it to be a private affair.
'I wanted the opposite of what I did the first time. Nick and I wanted it to be about us, no fuss, no worrying about everyone else&#8217;s opinions. 

She says that their wedding was the most beautiful day of her life, but admits that her friends and family were stunned by their secret nuptials.
&#8216;People were a little shocked but they were all very happy for us. 

'We&#8217;ll definitely get them involved in another celebration, though. We&#8217;ve been talking about doing a bigger wedding on our first anniversary. And maybe another one every year!'



Celebrity mentor: Mariah with the X Factor finalists last month

Carey says that her husband is extremely supportive of her career and she loves working with the star, who directed her latest video I Stay In Love, joking that he is helping to cure her &#8216;diva&#8217; ways.





 The interview appears in the latest issue of Hello! magazine

'It works perfectly because we choose to work together.
&#8216;He must be a good influence as it was the first video shoot I&#8217;ve ever been on time for &#8211; we ended early two days in a row, and we were under budget. 

'He&#8217;s helping me with the diva stuff!&#8217; she adds.
Carey - who recently made an appearance on X Factor - says that she enjoyed meeting the contestants and was particularly fond of Alexandra Burke. 

'I really enjoyed the whole thing, and I was so impressed by the level of talent. 

'I really liked Alexandra &#8211; by the time we&#8217;d finished we were like old friends. 

'Eoghan was really sweet &#8211; very cute. He doesn&#8217;t have a small voice &#8211; he has got this voice that has star quality. 

'And I really like the group JLS; they have a lot of personality and work well together,' she said.


----------



## JAN!

She's so ridiculous and pathetic. This is one person who thinks the world does revolve around her. She's not having a kid so she can maintain her 'beauty'? Oh please. I find her to be average looking. Too vein and conceited. Needs snap back to reality.


----------



## PrincessMe

More Proof?


> *The Hello Kitty Maternity Hospital Better Keep A Bed Warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> The rumors that *Mimi* is knocked up with a magical butterfly baby just won't stop. Page Six says that Mimi was spotted by some nosy ho coming out of a baby doctor's office in Beverly Hills. The nosy ho said she was _"clutching what looked like a sonogram and being greeted by her entourage with cheers. She was ebullient."_
> Yeah, I'm dumb so I had to look up "_ebullient_." It basically means unicorns riding on rainbows flew out of her Hello Kitty.
> I really need for these rumors to be true. Just thinking of all the names Mimi will name her spawn is making me want to invent a pill that will speed up birth, so that baby can pop out now. My _Mariah Carey Baby Name Generator_ says she will name her baby Princess Cristal Butterfly Lamb Kitty (even if its a boy), but methinks Mimi is going to be more creative than that.
> And the *****es at the Hello Kitty Maternity Hospital better start preparing for the arrival of the Hello Kitty
> Queen herself.
> 
> 
> The Hello Kitty Maternity Hospital Better Keep A Bed Warm | Dlisted
> __________________


----------



## DlkinVegas

If she is pregnant I can't wait to see what she has to say about motherhood in her first rag mag interview   

Can you imagine a little diva Mariah Carey?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*My Mariah Carey Baby Name Generator says she will name her baby Princess Cristal Butterfly Lamb Kitty (even if its a boy),*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She says that their wedding was the most beautiful day of her life, but admits that her friends and family were stunned by their secret nuptials.
People were a little shocked but they were all very happy for us. 

'Well definitely get them involved in another celebration, though. Weve been talking about doing a bigger wedding on our first anniversary. *And maybe another one every year!'*



 oh good grief!


----------



## Voodoo

She's an idiot.


----------



## Jahpson

~Fabulousity~ said:


> *My Mariah Carey Baby Name Generator says she will name her baby Princess Cristal Butterfly Lamb Kitty (even if its a boy),*


 

LMAOO! wth?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Why do I think she's going to end up being the female Howard Hughes?  If she doesn't want kids thats fine, I can respect that.  They would most likely be raised by nannies anyway.  But the demands she makes while on the road are just ridiculous.  Red carpet lined with candles?  That just sounds a little off-balance to me.  How can you claim to care about people yet inconvenience so many with these stupid demands?  Its the epitome of out of control ego IMO.
Me thinks she may need more therapy.


----------



## DlkinVegas

I think she is having a girl, a mini Mariah  .


----------



## Veelyn

Voodoo said:


> She's an idiot.


----------



## Veelyn

Okay, sit down for this one.
Are you sitting?
All right.
*Mariah Carey* is going to have a baby. Most likely.
That's right, the Butterfly Princess is going to have herself a little diva-baby.
Mimoo is apparently discarding plans for a new tour, sending dancers and costume designers into a tizzy because they were banking of being employed by Mimi - and no they get no moolah from Mariah.
A mouthpiece for the Butterfly Princess said, "A tour was discussed, but nothing was confirmed. I have not been told she's [MC] pregnant."
But you haven't been told she _isn't_ pregnant either!
Baby time!
*Nick Cannon*, welcome to the rest of your life!


----------



## sierrasun1

I once heard she had someone who's job it was to hold her gum....  I really hope that isn't true.


----------



## krisaya

So she is having a baby? Oh no... poor child.


----------



## Demi

^^ No...you mean poor world.  Look at who is going to be its mother.  Are you kidding me?  The kid is probably going to come out being even more spoiled than its mother.  The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Demi

A few months ago she said she won't be having any kids for fear of feeling violated (whatever that means) and now she's canceling a tour for the possibility that she is?  What was Nick Cannon thinking when he married her?  Did he not realize the kind of diva that she is?  I truly hope he can handle her and that the apple happens to fall not too far from his tree instead of hers.


----------



## keodi

bagnshoofetish said:


> Why do I think she's going to end up being the female Howard Hughes? If she doesn't want kids thats fine, I can respect that. They would most likely be raised by nannies anyway. But the demands she makes while on the road are just ridiculous. Red carpet lined with candles? That just sounds a little off-balance to me. How can you claim to care about people yet inconvenience so many with these stupid demands? Its the epitome of out of control ego IMO.
> *Me thinks she may need more therapy*.


 
That's putting nicely


----------



## NYCBelle

Wow! 

http://perezhilton.com/2009-07-30-eminem-hits-nick-mariah-hard-drops-massive-diss-track#respond


----------



## Blondee178

Omg...I heard the track on Bossip this morning.


----------



## dee-dee

I cannot stand eminem!  I don't know how he's even considered to be talented.  He is so childish, but I also blame Mariah for even giving him the time of day by making fun of him in her videow.


----------



## Blondee178

I saw this coming a long time ago. Why engage in a battle with Eminem? She knows she doesn't have the ammo. Did she expect Nick to back her up? Puhleeeez!!! I'm such a big Mariah fan but she should've just let him talk. Don't even dignify him with a response.


----------



## NYCBelle

^exactly!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^I agree, can't believe she's getting herself involved in this nonsense


----------



## couture2387

She made it worse with the video.  Things had started to quiet and boom, she had to provoke it.  She needs to keep her mouth shut.  Especially if its true.


----------



## Blondee178

^^ from the way he's talking I believe it. I bet she'll keep her mouth shut from now on. She don't want him leaking whatever he got and embarrassing her. 

Wasn't there rumors a few years back about her losing it when she broke up with Luis Miguel? (spanish singer)


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think its all a publicity stunt..IMO...


----------



## NYCBelle

hmmm i believe Em lol


----------



## declaredbeauty

NYCBelle said:


> hmmm i believe Em lol




Love Mimi. But I believe him.

Anyways why she is even still singing about him in the first place? You are with Nick now let it go.


----------



## rainedrop1019

I have to side with Eminem on this one. He doesn't seem like the type to say all this stuff unless he actually has the pictures/VMs to back it up. If I were Mariah, I would back up FAST and NOW. Eminem has made it very clear he doesn't like to take crap. I don't know why Mariah is insisting on pushing his buttons. Not smart in this case.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This put a bad taste in my mind about Eminem....by responding in such an angry way he sounds kinda obsessed in my opinion. Who in the hell keeps voicemails for 7 yrs?!....True or not, both of them are way too old for this crap, and they both need to let it go.......It will probably help both of their album sales...

I will say that I laughed at his jab at Nick "Wanna ruin my career, better get one first" made me chuckle.


----------



## MACsarah

OMG. that song was the longest song, ever! or atleast the lyrics! non ending lyrics are so not my thing.


Team neither, both should retire and move over


----------



## couture2387

I'm sure its true.  I know him having emails/VMs for so long seems excessive but i guess he had them when she started denying being with him from the beginning so he kept him just in case (for proof, revenge, w/e).  Its smart on his side because if not she would probably be running her mouth even more.


----------



## Sunshine

Eminem is a genius. He is going to make a ton off money of this. I am not a fan of Miriah at all. The guy can bust a rhyme for sure! I think its funny. LOL sorry 

NYCbelle thank you for posting this I would have totally missed it! Best laugh I had all day so far!


----------



## dee-dee

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This put a bad taste in my mind about Eminem....by responding in such an angry way he sounds kinda obsessed in my opinion. Who in the hell keeps voicemails for 7 yrs?!....True or not, both of them are way too old for this crap, and they both need to let it go.......It will probably help both of their album sales...
> 
> I will say that I laughed at his jab at Nick "Wanna ruin my career, better get one first" made me chuckle.


 
I've always had a bad taste in my mouth about him.  With all the crazy things he said about his daughter's mom (Kim) and all.  Who really cares that you slept with Mariah...you're not the only dude that's ever had her in bed.  It reminds me of high school when guys bragged about who they got to third base with.  And as I said before, Mariah's just as bad for even entertaining this nonsense.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

dee-dee said:


> I've always had a bad taste in my mouth about him.  With all the crazy things he said about his daughter's mom (Kim) and all.  Who really cares that you slept with Mariah...you're not the only dude that's ever had her in bed.  It reminds me of high school when guys bragged about who they got to third base with.  And as I said before, Mariah's just as bad for even entertaining this nonsense.



I agree. His feelings sound so hurt on the song....he seems to thrive on negativity, and that gets on my nerves....They need to just get over it....Both of them are heading towards 40, sit your behinds down somewhere.


----------



## sheishollywood

NYCBelle said:


> hmmm i believe Em lol



LOL!! Me too... I love MC and Em, he may be annoying but he can definitely flow his lyrics. Owell, they both released good beats.


----------



## olialm1

He hit her below the belt with that one.


----------



## venusfly

I really don't fault Eminem for responding like this.  In fact I thought she was the one who was "Obsessed" for releasing that song "Obsessed" so long after the initial problem with Emiomem.  I saw this coming when she realeased that song.... why would she go and release "Obsessed" and agitate the situation which had calmed down and was almost forgotten and done with.  Is she surprised that he would come back harder?


----------



## vanessa_karie

Thanks for posting!! 

I believe in Em too, the row between him and Mariah is starting to get interesting!


----------



## Jahpson

MACsarah said:


> Team neither, both should retire and move over


 

thank you. I though arguments were reserved for rappers to increase record sales. Mariah doesn't need any help in that department.


----------



## pollinilove

the song is kinda funny but i know she is pissed


----------



## ouip98

Eminem = Obssesed and delusional..As the song states..lmao it's 2009 and the supposedly dated in 2002, and he has voicemails of her ..he just proved her point.. I bet he plays that every night just to hear her voice before he goes to bed. He always goes after r n b/pop artists christina, britney, jessica simpson, lindsay etc..He's so hard right?? why don't you go after you own gender....He has been going after her since whenever, she's human afterall so she responded..She made her video just fun and easy and he goes all aggressive..
I mean this is the same guy that talked about murdering his mother and wife to say the least, he needs help.


----------



## divalicioust

LOW CLASS and TACKY, Eminem is a pyscho, that song he made about killing his daughter's mother, once he did that I knew he needed medication. Anyone who would write a song like that about the mother of his child that his daughter will one day hear is sick in the head so why would he worry about Mariah and her feelings. I don't think it's funny it at all.  It's quite sad.


----------



## venusfly

she's the dumb one for re-staring this fued how many years after the fact.......clearly Mariah is a little cuckoo so he probably does have evidence such as crazy voicemails and stories about her


----------



## divalicioust

venusfly said:


> she's the dumb one for re-staring this fued how many years after the fact.......clearly Mariah is a little cuckoo so he probably does have evidence such as crazy voicemails and stories about her


 

Yeah, the video was silly and immature but the stuff he is talkinG about in that song, about their sexapades, TACKY AS HELL.   I stand behind my statement he is a psycho BECAUSE of what he wrote about in killing his daughter's mother.  Clearly Mariah has her issues and I'm no big fan but that song is just totally CLASSLESS.


----------



## AllieLOVE

Haha thats what she gets i can not stand Mariah.


----------



## Blondee178

divalicioust said:


> Yeah, the video was silly and immature but the stuff he is talkinG about in that song, about their sexapades, TACKY AS HELL. I stand behind my statement he is a psycho BECAUSE of what he wrote about in killing his daughter's mother. Clearly Mariah has her issues and I'm no big fan but that song is just totally CLASSLESS.


 
She knew he doesn't fight fair going into it but decided to proceed. Now she must deal with the consequences.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I honestly don't love MC but, we all know he is not a gentleman and he seems to have this angry thing towards women.  She should have not messed with him in bed or anywhere else.


----------



## bisousx

Blondee178 said:


> She knew he doesn't fight fair going into it but decided to proceed. Now she must deal with the consequences.



This is totally true. I think Eminem is a vile person, though. for someone who prides himself on being a good father to his daughter, it makes me think if he even cares that she'll grow up and see this stuff.


----------



## ouip98

venusfly said:


> she's the dumb one for re-staring this fued how many years after the fact.......clearly Mariah is a little cuckoo so he probably does have evidence such as crazy voicemails and stories about her


She didn't re-stare the feud..Eminem just released an album earlier this year...And he still talked smack about her..
Eminem is nuts!!


----------



## venusfly

divalicioust said:


> Yeah, the video was silly and immature but the stuff he is talkinG about in that song, about their sexapades, TACKY AS HELL. I stand behind my statement he is a psycho BECAUSE of what he wrote about in killing his daughter's mother. Clearly Mariah has her issues and I'm no big fan but that song is just totally CLASSLESS.


 
well, his wife is another story seperate and apart from Mariah....I don't know or care about his wife/baby mama and their relationship.......Now speaking specifically to his fued with Mariah (I am not a fan of EITHER Emiminem or Mariah, by the way) but if you and I are figting and you throw words expect me to hit you back with the worst dirt I have got on you ...don't expect me to hold back and fight all sweet and tactful to spare your feelings ....that's why it's a fight....So yeah she asked for it and she got it. Too bad, so sad


----------



## HauteMama

I have trouble buying that these things aren't orchestrated. A feud or a perceived feud is fuel for one's career, and they both benefit from this. If he meant true harm, he would have released photos or something damaging. Instead they are both just talking smack and the media is loving it - and watching them.


----------



## lostnexposed

HauteMama said:


> I have trouble buying that these things aren't orchestrated. A feud or a perceived feud is fuel for one's career, and they both benefit from this. If he meant true harm, he would have released photos or something damaging. Instead they are both just talking smack and the media is loving it - and watching them.



exactly...just a publicity stunt!


----------



## venusfly

Usually I'd be 100% on the publicity bandwagon with you guys...except Mariah is batsh*t crazy and I know she did get her feelings hurt so she's really thought she was getting her own back and making a point with "Obsessed"....only she didn't take into consideration that she really can't fight in Eminem's weight class.....oh well, I just wasted 30 minutes of my life talking about them and that's thirty minutes too many so I'm checking out....Boo to the both of them!


----------



## chloe777

I heard this last night and thought it was funny. People always beef so their records will sell. This is the way the music business does business.


----------



## sab_angel

Hate eminem


----------



## PrincessMe

i love gossip so im all for this lol although it seems totally crazy/tactless on both their parts

 i never really believed Mariahs whole mary poppins act and I want to know what exactly happened when she lost her mind sooo anyhoo...

i guess what hes saying is they had sex once, shes likes to drink wine alot and maybe she was hooking up with him and luis miguel ( who i think is so hot)  at the same time?? it sounds pretty tame to me...  (besides the pics he claims to have, that would be bad..unphotoshopped pics of Mariah could drive her mad again lol)


----------



## wordpast

I not a huge Em fan.. sorry I think he's lame. But I believe him. He's obviously a loose cannon she should have kept her mouth shut.


----------



## DlkinVegas

I heard about them together what seems like a looong time ago is that why it's so shocking or just the going back & fourth? 

I bet they are both sitting at home happy, hoping it helps them sell more albums.


----------



## meela188

venusfly said:


> she's the dumb one for re-staring this fued how many years after the fact.......clearly Mariah is a little cuckoo so he probably does have evidence such as crazy voicemails and stories about her


 
Actually it wasn't years after the fact. On Eminem's come back he started talking about Mariah again and her marriage to Nick about how she's a Bit*h and so forth. Nick responded to Em, Mariah did not, and Em apologized to Nick for disrespecting his wife. I thought it was dead after that but apparantly not, Mariah's video was stirring the pot but Em needs psychiatric help. Who the hell keeps voicemails for 7 years and why would he even start talking about Mariah's and Nicks marriage, he is OBSESSED. Em sounds like he is still in highschool, he needs to get off the drugs, and no one is mentioning the most important thing, What the hell happened to Em's face, did he have plastic surgery or something?


----------



## couture2387

blondee178 said:


> she knew he doesn't fight fair going into it but decided to proceed. Now she must deal with the consequences.


 

ita


----------



## Alyana

wowwaweewaaaa.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

wow.


----------



## caitlin1214

I posted this in a thread I started about rap but I'm putting it here, too, as it's relavent: 

The entire album (The Marshall Mathers MP) was violent and sexist. But isn't it better the artist is rapping about doing something violent than them actually going out and doing it? 

If you listen to the album after that (The Eminem Show), he seems to be a lot calmer than he used to be. He revealed things about his personal life that he didn't when he was Slim Shady. Slim Shady just liked to deliberately piss everyone off. 

Eminem, Marshall Mathers, is not Slim Shady anymore. 

The Marshall Mathers MP was a form of therapy for Eminem. He had demons in his life and he rapped about them. 


Eminem apologized for whatever he said before and that should have been the end of it. But then Obsessed comes out. The song in and of itself is fine. But to have a character that looks really similar to Em is just stirring things up again.

And you don't publically call out someone like that and not expect some sort of response. 


Regarding the voice mails, I don't think he actually saved them. I think it's one of those, "I may or may not have them. You want to find out whether or not I do? Just test me further."


----------



## caitlin1214

Remember his thing with Christina Aguilera? 

She was doing this video countdown show on MTV.
While the video was playing Christina and her dancers would watch the video and make comments. 

One of the videos was an Eminem video. 

While that video was playing, there was a discussion on whether Christina still thought he was cute. She said he was married. Then the discussion turned to his use of domestic violence in his lyrics. She said how she felt about that. 


Eminem fires back at her with The Real Slim Shady.

I don't that one was so much about her. It was more about pop music in general. (Although apparantly he wasn't pleased with what she said. I don't think the information about him being married was public yet.)


----------



## CoachGirl12

LOL... I just heard the song... I love Em, always have... What goes around comes around... Mariah should know better then to go up against Em...


----------



## SugarDaisy

ouip98 said:


> She didn't re-stare the feud..Eminem just released an album earlier this year...And he still talked smack about her..
> Eminem is nuts!!


 
I was just going to post this. Eminem has a song on his album that references Mariah and Nick so technically he 'shot first'. 

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1611007/20090509/eminem.jhtml


----------



## SugarDaisy

I think he just needs to move on and let it go. I mean...it's been almost a decade? She ignore everything about him and treat him as if he does not exist but I'm sure Nick isn't going to let things go that easy.  It would be cool though if she just came out and was like "so what if I did do those things? I am a grown *** woman" lol


----------



## Kansashalo

Seriously, Em is such a punk IMO.  I get so tired of him and his "beefs" with random people that are not even in the rap game. Whatever...


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

I heard this on the radio today and thought "Ouch!".

I do think that by doing a video like obssesed and putting it all of that out there like that, she must have known that something was coming her way. If your whole argument is for privacy and that em's whole behavior is childish, why would you go out there and do the same thing? 
Like him or hate him, he does have a way with words and very few lyricists out there could go toe-to-toe with him (Nick Canon, for example, can't...).


----------



## rainedrop1019

PrincessMe said:


> that would be bad..unphotoshopped pics of Mariah could drive her mad again lol


----------



## chelsae

CoachGirl12 said:


> LOL... I just heard the song... I love Em, always have... What goes around comes around... Mariah should know better then to go up against Em...


 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves Em. I thought I was going to get rocks thrown at me for saying that. 
I'm sure he has SOMETHING on her, I don't think he would bluff about all that stuff publicly, if not.


----------



## harlem_cutie

rotflmao@ this feud. Mariah dissed herself by marrying Nick Cannon so Em should just keep it moving.

Dissing pop and r&b singers is just lame. Someone call me when it's Whitney vs. 50 LOL


----------



## meela188

caitlin1214 said:


> I posted this in a thread I started about rap but I'm putting it here, too, as it's relavent:
> 
> The entire album (The Marshall Mathers MP) was violent and sexist. But isn't it better the artist is rapping about doing something violent than them actually going out and doing it?
> 
> If you listen to the album after that (The Eminem Show), he seems to be a lot calmer than he used to be. He revealed things about his personal life that he didn't when he was Slim Shady. Slim Shady just liked to deliberately piss everyone off.
> 
> Eminem, Marshall Mathers, is not Slim Shady anymore.
> 
> The Marshall Mathers MP was a form of therapy for Eminem. He had demons in his life and he rapped about them.
> 
> 
> Eminem apologized for whatever he said before and that should have been the end of it. But then Obsessed comes out. The song in and of itself is fine. But to have a character that looks really similar to Em is just stirring things up again.
> 
> And you don't publically call out someone like that and not expect some sort of response.
> 
> *Regarding the voice mails, I don't think he actually saved them. I think it's one of those, "I may or may not have them. You want to find out whether or not I do? Just test me further*."


 
He used clips from the voicemails in the diss song, so yes he kept voicemails for SEVEN years. That makes Eminem a total psycho in my book, he is just weird.


----------



## venusfly

SugarDaisy said:


> I was just going to post this. Eminem has a song on his album that references Mariah and Nick so technically he 'shot first'.
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1611007/20090509/eminem.jhtml


 


*Re-Start*. *Not '"started*" was what I said.  Yes, Eminem started it, *but I for one had almost forgotten that a Mariah-Eminem fued. existed...UNTIL she released Obsessed. And the result of her being dumb enough to release "Obsessed" is an even  MORE EMBARASSING song about her.* So yeah, she was dumb to release the song and _re-start_ the fued thus causing herself MORE embarrasment.  

Whatever Eminem said about her did not even register on my radar but this song Eminem released because of Obsessed sure is being talked about so, just how smart was it *really* for her to release "Obsessed".  IMO it's "Obsessed" that fired up the fued again and started the chain of events that has us all talking about their fued again.


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

i hate eminem!! lovee mariah.


----------



## SugarDaisy

venusfly said:


> *Re-Start*. *Not '"started*" was what I said. Yes, Eminem started it, *but I for one had almost forgotten that a Mariah-Eminem fued. existed...UNTIL she released Obsessed. And the result of her being dumb enough to release "Obsessed" is an even MORE EMBARASSING song about her.* So yeah, she was dumb to release the song and _re-start_ the fued thus causing herself MORE embarrasment.
> 
> Whatever Eminem said about her did not even register on my radar but this song Eminem released because of Obsessed sure is being talked about so, just how smart was it *really* for her to release "Obsessed". IMO it's "Obsessed" that fired up the fued again and started the chain of events that has us all talking about their fued again.


 
Well it registered to me once he released the song about her and Nick a few months ago. I guess it just depends on how aware you are about what is going on in the music world.  This all really does make him seem obsessed.  He keeps on rehashing things that happened years ago.  I used to like Eminem but the whole idea of having beef with female singers is old.  Like I said before, he really needs to get over it.


----------



## 336

Mad props to Eminem, you've still got it!


----------



## tanya^luv^purse

meela188 said:


> He used clips from the voicemails in the diss song, so yes he kept voicemails for SEVEN years. That makes Eminem a total psycho in my book, he is just weird.


 
I was wondering about this too - but it sound like those are recordings in a studio (like's she's in a booth) rather than a voicemail, i think... maybe they were going to do a song together back in the day?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Eminem is a great lyricist, even if i dont like all his songs he can throw it down

I don't think he is obsessed just smart, he kept her voicemails and studio tracks they made together in the event he might need it...like now

She should stop playing the goody two shoe role. If she got off her high horse and just admitted they dated it would have ended but by dissing him and denying she dated him pissed him off. 

so the jokes on her because now he has the proof she was a fool for him

She's crazy and was dumb for marrying nick


----------



## venusfly

Well, let her release another reply song and see what happens next if she thinks this is a battle she can win....She should have just chalked it up to experience and taken the high road and ignored him...some people might believe him but her fans probably wouldn't pay him any mind....instead trying to battle him is just causing her embarrassment...


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

I'm apparently living under a rock. So to make a long story short, Eminem and Mimi dated for 6-7 months several years ago, but she's denied that it ever happened. And he's claiming that he has naked pics of her to prove that they were together. 

But why is this becoming a topic of discussion now? Am I missing something? Like, did Mimi randomly decide to diss him in one of her music videos and this is him now fighting back? Because apparently they dated maaannyy moons ago. So isn't this old news?


----------



## Pink_Swish

i think he maybe had like home vids with her in it so he used her voice


----------



## meela188

tanya^luv^purse said:


> I was wondering about this too - but it sound like those are recordings in a studio (like's she's in a booth) rather than a voicemail, i think... maybe they were going to do a song together back in the day?


 
he used studio equipment to amplify the messages, who keeps voicemails for SEVEN years:weird:.


----------



## meela188

SugarDaisy said:


> Well it registered to me once he released the song about her and Nick a few months ago. I guess it just depends on how aware you are about what is going on in the music world. This all really does make him seem obsessed. He keeps on rehashing things that happened years ago. I used to like Eminem but the whole idea of having beef with female singers is old. Like I said before, he really needs to get over it.


 
I agree, I used to like Em as well but he just seems strange now, maybe he needs to g back to rehab or something. Does anyone know what happened to his face?


----------



## vhdos

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Eminem is a great lyricist, even if i dont like all his songs he can throw it down
> 
> I don't think he is obsessed just smart, he kept her voicemails and studio tracks they made together in the event he might need it...like now
> 
> She should stop playing the goody two shoe role. If she got off her high horse and just admitted they dated it would have ended but by dissing him and denying she dated him pissed him off.
> 
> so the jokes on her because now he has the proof she was a fool for him
> 
> She's crazy and was dumb for marrying nick



I agree.  I guess I'm a little biased though because I don't care for MC at all.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

MyLuckyCharm said:


> I'm apparently living under a rock. So to make a long story short, Eminem and Mimi dated for 6-7 months several years ago, but she's denied that it ever happened. And he's claiming that he has naked pics of her to prove that they were together.
> 
> But why is this becoming a topic of discussion now? Am I missing something? Like, did Mimi randomly decide to diss him in one of her music videos and this is him now fighting back? Because apparently they dated maaannyy moons ago. So isn't this old news?


 
mariah made a music video and it's suppose to be about eminem called obsession. you can see the video and see whats she says about him.

now he just came out with a song called the warning, dissing and blowing up her spot. 

in a nutshell


----------



## caitlin1214

He did fire the first shot (with Bombs Over Baghdad) but he did apologize for it later on.


----------



## ChanelMommy

rainedrop1019 said:


> I have to side with Eminem on this one. He doesn't seem like the type to say all this stuff unless he actually has the pictures/VMs to back it up. If I were Mariah, I would back up FAST and NOW. Eminem has made it very clear he doesn't like to take crap. I don't know why Mariah is insisting on pushing his buttons. Not smart in this case.


 
^I agree.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Team Mariah


----------



## divalicioust

*NICK'S RESPONSE:*


Well, well, well. Fresh off the plane with my wife from our second honeymoon on the beautiful secluded islands of the Maldives and what do I find in my email box? A mediocre (at best) Eminem record that sounds like it was written in 2001. At first I thought it was old material that had been dug up from when dude &#8220;fantasized&#8221; about having a pretend fling with Mariah. I was thinking to myself, &#8220;Hey that was before me so it is really none of my business, so I&#8217;m going to give him a pass.&#8221;

So as I continued to semi enjoy Marshall&#8217;s rhyme scheme and flow, I mean let&#8217;s be honest dude used to be incredible. He was a witty lyrist with dope delivery and timing. Some even say, one of the best to ever do it. I had nothing but respect for this dude. But all of a sudden I hear my name in the verse! My first reaction was like, &#8220;This is his new ****??? Wow, that&#8217;s too bad&#8230;&#8221; Then I felt sorry for him because he must really be stuck in the past. Not only has his music not evolved, but also homeboy is still obsessed with my wife, the same female that wouldn&#8217;t let him get to second base from 8 years ago! He even describes his desperate lameness in this bad excuse for storytelling track. That&#8217;s some real middle school **** right there! (What type of grown ass man lies about getting with a chick) Only Slim Lamey! LOL! 

So as I further examine the track, I hear dude cross the line. He begins to call my wife out of her name! Now as y&#8217;all know, I don&#8217;t take that type of nonsense lightly. So on some grown man **** I&#8217;m instantly like, I got to get at this Lame. I know it&#8217;s only entertainment and I&#8217;m all for freedom of speech. But I&#8217;m from the school of thought where if you are tough enough to talk ****, you got to be tough enough to deal with the consequences that come with tough guy **** talking! Then the little angel on my shoulder said, &#8220;No Nicholas, there is no need to play into his negativity. He is just a troubled soul yearning for the lost spotlight. You must be Christ like and turn the other cheek&#8221;

But then the dude on the other shoulder said, &#8220; What *****?! Is you scared?! You can&#8217;t let no man ever disrespect your wife! Especially not some Peroxide drenched homophobic has-been! This is like some Paquiao vs. Hatton ****! He is underestimating you with his ass out and you can drop him in the first round!&#8221;

Then, without listening to either one of the voices on my shoulders, I analyzed the situation from a logical perspective. Am I going to battle Eminem and try to out rap him? No, that would be stupid. The dude is nice on the mic. Even though nowadays he lacks substance, rapping about when he used to be hot. Like when Al Bundy gloats about his High school football prime.

Then I asked myself should I go find this ***** and just whoop his little ass? But that might have just been the Creatine and protein shakes talking! LOL. Even though most people don&#8217;t know that I&#8217;m nice in the ring and have been training in boxing and Martial Arts for years that would just be childish and silly of me to bully this dude. He clearly has been picked on all his life and I would hate to add to his deep-rooted pain. As we all know he has had a hard life and has major insecurity issues and is very confused and unhappy with himself. So a guy like that doesn&#8217;t really need another ass whoopin, he needs a hug. We should really pray for his troubled heart.

So just when the good guy in me is about to emerge and shine through, something hits me&#8230; Something bigger than rap beefs, something bigger than jealousy infused insults, something bigger than lackluster attention seeking punchlines, something bigger than artistic expression. I realized, that this so-called man has just disrespected and slanderized one of the world&#8217;s most significantly influential artists, one of the most notable BLACK females of our time, the incredibly cherished, globally loved and world-embraced woman of color, Mariah Carey!

Some people may not realize or tend to forget that my wife is a Black woman. And she has had enough difficulty in her life dealing with racial and ethnicity issues. Believe it or not, Mariah is the same racial mixture as our beloved president Barack *****. [Black Father + White Mother= BLACK]

Maybe I&#8217;m going too far, but I thought we got passed the days where white men could spew vulgar obscenities at our beautiful queens and get away with it. What&#8217;s next? Are we going to let this trash say something horrible about our lovely first lady, Mrs. Michelle *****? Or would Marshall have talked sideways out of his neck like this about Oprah Winfrey? This act of racist bigotry cannot go unnoticed. Calling my wife a &#8220;****&#8221; and a &#8220;whore&#8221; is way worse than anything Don Imus could have ever said. So trust, repercussions will be served. Anybody got Al Sharpton&#8217;s number?! LOL

Let&#8217;s not forget about Eminem&#8217;s amateur mixtape rants of calling African Americans ****** and how he hates &#8220;Black *****es&#8221;. How did we let him get away with that in the first place?! He is a natural born racist in disguise. Someone tell this coward that he finally barked up the wrong tree. For his entire career he strategically only tried to beef with people he could bully. I mean, what real man picks fights with women? Real MC&#8217;s battle other real MC&#8217;s. Ask Nas, ask Jay Z, you didn&#8217;t see them starting beefs with women! That is truly some punk ****! 

So I&#8217;m putting this out there now. Marshall Mathers, you need to holler at me on some grown man ****. Man to man, let&#8217;s meet up and deal with this like adults. This is my invitation to you, whenever and wherever you like sir. So when you come out of your introverted hiding place and ask your bodyguards if you can go out and play by yourself, I&#8217;m here Pimp!

Your blatant disrespect not just to Black women but ALL women in general must stop. You are a despicable excuse for a man. I can&#8217;t even see how you can call yourself a father! Imagine if someone said half the stuff you say about women to your daughter, Hayley. (And I&#8217;m pretty sure they will because you got it coming Marshall.) That&#8217;s how Karma works. 

You sold your little records and made a little bit of change but now you are stepping in the wrong territory. You may have been able to rape and pillage our artform like an old school Caucasian con man and nobody said anything because we respected your talent, but now you&#8217;ve made the ultimate mistake. Don&#8217;t you know that the black woman is the foundation and the strongest force in our culture? Take notes homey, Elvis would have never disrespected Aretha Franklin or Diana Ross. You were supposed to just do your little song and dance, make your little racist money and call it a day. But no, you had to dishonor the black man&#8217;s most precious counterpart.

I&#8217;m taking full action on you Eminem. I don&#8217;t know why no one has stood up to your ***** ass yet. But I guess it&#8217;s going to take a corny, wack rapping, boy toy from Nickelodeon to set you straight. And trust, I am going to be relentless. Even though I got a lot of other obligations and occupations, you are my new full time job &#8220;homey&#8221;! As a matter of fact I think you going to bring my wack rhymes out of retirement! That&#8217;s right haters; you can thank Eminem because I&#8217;m going to start rapping again! LOL Just for him! And don&#8217;t forget about the jokes! We coming at you hard body!! Non-stop on your Manic-depressive-Insecure-Maclovin-Nazi- Liza Minelli haircut havin-lookin ass!! [Pause] That&#8217;s what I do all day *****!

So Miss Marshall, I&#8217;m going to make you wish you never spoke my name and regret the ungodly things you said about my wife. This is going to be fun! It&#8217;s however you want it! Just remember, you did this to yourself! Your legacy has now been tainted from this day forth! You will now be known as the rapper who lost to Corny-ass Nick Canno


----------



## ouip98

> So a guy like that doesnt really need another ass whoopin, he needs a hug. We should really pray for his troubled heart.


I second this..


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

LOL nick is such a wimp

so he's trying to throw the race card just so he can take the spotlight off that em dissed the hell out of him & mariah. He's gonna start rapping now LMAO when did he ever start?!

when did the warning officially release? 
because i have read parts of what nick said like 2-3 weeks ago so i know he didn't just release this statement


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

they should make nice now lol


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dear Nick - we still remember the earache that was "Gigolo". Sit down please!


----------



## dee-dee

Nick IS a cornball but I have to say I agree with some of his statement.  I seriously think eminem has a problem with women.  From his own mom, to his daughter's mom, to all the other female pop stars that he's had beef with.  Like seriously, what real man goes around and picks fights with women.  As*  meela* stated earlier.  The guy is psychotic.  And everyone bigged him up as the greatest rapper because of his so-called cleverness, but in my rap book he will never compare to the likes of Rakim, Nas, Biggie, Jay-Z...I could go on and on.


----------



## Kansashalo

dee-dee said:


> Nick IS a cornball but I have to say I agree with some of his statement. I seriously think eminem has a problem with women. From his own mom, to his daughter's mom, to all the other female pop stars that he's had beef with. Like seriously, what real man goes around and picks fights with women. As* meela* stated earlier. The guy is psychotic. And everyone bigged him up as the greatest rapper because of his so-called cleverness, but in my rap book he will never compare to the likes of Rakim, Nas, Biggie, Jay-Z...I could go on and on.


 
Seriously....notice how there is never any so called beef with fellow rappers such as those mentioned aboved?  Just female singers. Where I'm from, we have a word for men that like to pick women...

Seriously, that's like us (women who adore purses) beefing with grade school girls that carry plastic Strawberry Shortcake handbags.  Good heavens...


----------



## karo

If what he says is true I don't see any reason why she's denying it. It would be obviously embarassing to anyone, but if she did it, there's no way to hide it, especially that it's the only way Eminem would get more attention. He's such a loser, so I guess she should just ignore him and not dignify him with a responce.


----------



## caitlin1214

Eminem's had problems with men, too. 


Observe:

http://www.eminemlab.com/eminemenemies.html

It just seems like the ones with women were more publicized.


----------



## Blondee178

^^It's funny you posted that b/c i was looking at that exact same page earlier. I was gonna post it but got sidetracked.


----------



## Blondee178

harlem_cutie said:


> Dear Nick - we still remember the earache that was "Gigolo". Sit down please!


 

Hahaha

I think Nick is a joke and him using the race card is ridiculous. Seems like he's desparate to get people to support him cuz he knows he's fighting a losing battle.


----------



## michie

I'ma need Nick to get off Twitter with this mess. He's like the male Kim K with these blogs.


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh good heavens, that's even worse - to keep a list of people you've beefed with and publicizes it ???(Moby, ICP, JD, ???). LOL.    Ok, well I've said my 2 cents.   That list just solidified my opinion of him. LOL

Bless his heart....


----------



## Lec8504

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Eminem is a great lyricist, even if i dont like all his songs he can throw it down
> 
> I don't think he is obsessed just smart, he kept her voicemails and studio tracks they made together in the event he might need it...like now
> 
> She should stop playing the goody two shoe role. If she got off her high horse and just admitted they dated it would have ended but by dissing him and denying she dated him pissed him off.
> 
> so the jokes on her because now he has the proof she was a fool for him
> 
> She's crazy and was dumb for marrying nick


 
agree.

Nick and Mariah should've just stopped while they were ahead....Eminem is just going to kill them...lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

Oh my!! I just saw obsessed. I don't know what to believe   BUT MAN, I love every bit of it on all sides. This is one celebrity train wreck I am watching till the end. love it!


----------



## venusfly

^  

Here you go   Make yourself comfortable

Who knows, maybe she still thinks reply songs are *such* a great idea ...she might do "Obsessed Part Deux" ....and send Eminem into overdrive....then it might become an even BIGGER train wreck


----------



## TylerDurden

I heard his response to "Obsessed" and if he was battling a guy I think it would be great but because it was a woman I actually felt sorry for her.


----------



## jacqualyn

team mariah all the way!


----------



## legaldiva

divalicioust said:


> Yeah, the video was silly and immature but the stuff he is talkinG about in that song, about their sexapades, TACKY AS HELL. I stand behind my statement he is a psycho BECAUSE of what he wrote about in killing his daughter's mother. Clearly Mariah has her issues and I'm no big fan but that song is just totally CLASSLESS.


 
ITA.  Eminem is a complete fool not to realize that someday his daughter is going to read about how little respect he has for females and not lose all respect for him over it.

I think the biggest loser in this mess is his daughter.  I really feel for her having such a poor role model of how to treat women ... or people, for that matter, with respect.  Sad.


----------



## handbag_fetish

I was watching tv and saw her new music video for "Obsessed" I really think she looks better now then she ever did. She lost a lot of weight and she is very thin now, she looks amazing for 40 years old! The music video is cute, there is a part where she is running away from her stalker in Gucci Iman heels with like 6 Bergdorf Goodman shopping bags. She is known for being diva and only being able to wear heels all the time. I give her props for doing her thing. I am definitely a fan!


----------



## Jeneen

Yeah, a lot of people give Mimi a hard time about her body, but she looks great. I mean I wouldn't wear a most of the stuff she does, but it takes confidence and guts to wear curve hugging dresses when people repeatedly rag on her for not being super thin - she's hot and can usually rock the tight clothes.


----------



## handbag_fetish

not to mention that she has a husband who is like 10 or 15 years younger then her and you cant even tell.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I've always thought Mariah was beautiful. I loove her skin-tone. She has a better body than half of Hollywood.


----------



## Pursegrrl

She looks a-mazing!!  And I need those shoes, please.


----------



## leap of faith

Wow I didnt even know she was 40!


----------



## Blackbirdie

I agree...I think Mariah is gorgeous...although I wish she didn't get those big implants


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

She's 40???


----------



## handbag_fetish

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> She's 40???



Well I think she is 40, if not she's 39 so either way she's pretty old for looking like she does.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yep, Mariah is 40. She looks amazing!


----------



## MarneeB

handbag_fetish said:


> Well I think she is 40, if not she's 39 so either way she's pretty old for looking like she does.


 

I had to laugh (and cringe inside) at your statement of her being 'pretty old' for looking like that. I know what you meant, but think it's funny how the younger generation thinks of 40 this way.
BTW, Mariah does look great!


----------



## _bebee

love those Gucci heels!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I love Mimi! She's a diva. She has nothing to prove. So she can dress however the heck she wants too IMO.


----------



## karo

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I've always thought Mariah was beautiful. I loove her skin-tone. She has a better body than half of Hollywood.


I totally agree. She looks great, she has curves and is not afraid of showing them, although she should hire a good stylist.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

MarneeB said:


> I had to laugh (and cringe inside) at your statement of her being 'pretty old' for looking like that. I know what you meant, but think it's funny how the younger generation thinks of 40 this way.
> BTW, Mariah does look great!


 
I was going to write the same thing, since when is 40 so incredibly old...I mean it's not like she's almost on her death bed, lol. But, she does look younger than her years.


----------



## ouip98

declaredbeauty said:


> I love Mimi! She's a diva. She has nothing to prove. So she can dress however the heck she wants too IMO.


 Absolutely..She has sold millions and millions of albums, made great songs, and she just has an amazing voice..Love MC.


----------



## Vinyl

Oh wow, she IS looking amazing!!


----------



## dell

MarneeB said:


> I had to laugh (and cringe inside) at your statement of her being 'pretty old' for looking like that. I know what you meant, but think it's funny how the younger generation thinks of 40 this way.
> BTW, Mariah does look great!


 

LOL! Me too!  I thought to myself, how old is OP, 18?


----------



## jacqualyn

ive always loved mimi..diva or not..shes a classic!


----------



## *MissChanel*

Love her! She looks incredible! I'd say cause she is half African American contributed to that factor. They have amazing genes and age incredibly well!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

How dare she leave the house without her walker!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

plastic surgery


----------



## bagaholic85

luckyblonde3295 said:


> I was going to write the same thing, since when is 40 so incredibly old...I mean it's not like she's almost on her death bed, lol. But, she does look younger than her years.



lol ladies i dont think she meant that 40 is incredibly old...more that mariah looks like shes still in her late 20s, MAYBE early 30s, so she looks great for her age relatively.  

and ita!  she actually looks better now then she did in her 30s to behonest


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

WhitleyGilbert said:


> How dare she leave the house without her walker!


 

Love it! LOL! People act as if 30 and 40 is 70 and 80


----------



## handbag_fetish

bagaholic85 said:


> lol ladies i dont think she meant that 40 is incredibly old...more that mariah looks like shes still in her late 20s, MAYBE early 30s, so she looks great for her age relatively.
> 
> and ita!  she actually looks better now then she did in her 30s to behonest



Yeah thats what I meant I was saying 40 is really old. lol didnt want to offend anyone.


----------



## raj

She looks great for her age.


----------



## Evenstar

she certainly has a very healthy body image but I think she'd look even better if she ditched the tight, plunging-necklines and short dress combo.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Evenstar said:


> she certainly has a very healthy body image but I think she'd look even better if she ditched the tight, plunging-necklines and short dress combo.


 
I totally agree!  I would love to see her change up her look into something classy.  I'm getting bored with this look


----------



## NicolesCloset

WhitleyGilbert said:


> How dare she leave the house without her walker!



I think 40 is the new 20!!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, she looks amazing!!


----------



## pie

40 is not that old. Geez!


----------



## flyfab

*MissChanel* said:


> Love her! She looks incredible! I'd say cause she is half African American contributed to that factor. They have amazing genes and age incredibly well!



She is half Latina 
But people always think she is half African American because her father's skin tone is on the darker side.


----------



## declaredbeauty

flyfab said:


> She is half Latina
> But people always think she is half African American because her father's skin tone is on the darker side.


Actually she is  50% Irish American, 25% African American, and 25% Venezuelan


----------



## flyfab

Oh ok, I thought her father was only from Panama


----------



## Kansashalo

lol, I don't care she "is", she looks good and has a geat voice - GO MIMI!


----------



## meluvs2shop

declaredbeauty said:


> Actually she is  50% Irish American, 25% African American, and 25% Venezuelan



i never knew that...

she's always had GREAT legs, but she knows that already.


----------



## flyfab

Career wise, she has nothing to prove for sure 
I can't point my finger on it, but to me she never seems happy.
Not the "I just ate the best chocolate cake ever" kind of happiness, I'm talking about the real deal if you know what I mean.
I mean she's 40, I guess at this age a lot a people would look their life over their shoulder and think "not too bad, now let's see what else is going to hit my way".
In Mimi's case, I just don't see that :s


----------



## debsmith

She does look great.  Then again....anyone with her kind of money and access to the best nutritionalists (personal chefs, etc.) and exercise speclialists (personal trainers) in the world should look good.  They have no excuse not to look their best...at any age.


----------



## Lola24

MarneeB said:


> I had to laugh (and cringe inside) at your statement of her being 'pretty old' for looking like that. I know what you meant, but think it's funny how the younger generation thinks of 40 this way.
> BTW, Mariah does look great!



yeah, I hate hearing 40 and pretty old in the same sentence myself


----------



## Ms.parker123

Ladies does Mariah have a thread? We should make this her thread. She had fabulous style..


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love Mariah. Always have, always will. She is a natural beauty and I don't care that she act like a 13 year old. She knows it and embraces it.


----------



## handbag_fetish

flyfab said:


> Career wise, she has nothing to prove for sure
> I can't point my finger on it, but to me she never seems happy.
> Not the "I just ate the best chocolate cake ever" kind of happiness, I'm talking about the real deal if you know what I mean.
> I mean she's 40, I guess at this age a lot a people would look their life over their shoulder and think "not too bad, now let's see what else is going to hit my way".
> In Mimi's case, I just don't see that :s



I know what you mean, she has seemed unhappy. But I do think she is happier now then ever before because she is married to Nick and I think she feels more complete. Thats what I see atleast.


----------



## flyfab

Ms.parker123 said:


> Ladies does Mariah have a thread? We should make this her thread. She had fabulous style..



I agree


----------



## PradaGirly

I think Nick is great for her!


----------



## DlkinVegas

She does look really good. I miss the 90's Mariah though for exp. Someday/Dream Lover/Always Be My Baby videos.


----------



## emojosh

Mariah is gorg. She rocks her body's curves and doesn't fight them. I love the way she looks. She's very luxurious looking. Anybody see her in the new Jay-z video?


----------



## BacardiGirl

DlkinVegas said:


> She does look really good. I miss the 90's Mariah though for exp. Someday/Dream Lover/Always Be My Baby videos.


 Me too....Mariah was my fave as a junior high/HS kid...I loved her in the 90s! She seemed so innocent, cute...girl next door.
Not super crazy about her 'sexier, diva' image, but then again, maybe this is the 'real' her and the 90s Mariah was just manufactured for pop appeal?


----------



## kicksarefortwids

WhitleyGilbert said:


> How dare she leave the house without her walker!


 
LOL!  but seriously, looking hot at 40 is nothing new in hollywood.  look at jennifer aniston, jlo, cate blanchett, christy turlington.  heck, gwen stefani is almost 40!


----------



## Lindseey

holy crap, i did not know she was 40! she looks AMAZING! my dad was mentioning it yesterday because she was on TV but i didn't know she hit the forties (which is not old, BTW!). mariah looks gorgeous! i wish i could raid her wardrobe, especially her shoes.


----------



## emojosh

kicksarefortwids said:


> LOL!  but seriously, looking hot at 40 is nothing new in hollywood.  look at jennifer aniston, jlo, cate blanchett, christy turlington.  heck, gwen stefani is almost 40!



Whoa. Hadn't realized that. I remember No Doubt when I was 9 or 10 and reading about them in the brand new "Nickelodeon" magazine, which was my first mailing just for me! I remember Gwen always wore a Bindi and always always always had a bare midriff. I guess I don't see myself as getting older so sometimes I don't see them as getting older either. Very interesting POV kicksarefortwids!


----------



## declaredbeauty

DlkinVegas said:


> She does look really good. I miss the 90's Mariah though for exp. Someday/Dream Lover/Always Be My Baby videos.



Me too. I miss 90's Mariah Carey.


----------



## NagaJolokia

debsmith said:


> She does look great. Then again....anyone with her kind of money and access to the best nutritionalists (personal chefs, etc.) and exercise speclialists (personal trainers) in the world should look good. They have no excuse not to look their best...at any age.


 
In total agreement here. While the average American, for looking the way they do, gives the age 30's, 40's, 50's plus a bad rep because of laziness, gluttony, etc. in all aspects of health, celebs minus the plastic surgery are looking what the average 30, 40, 50 plus year old should or could naturally look like.  Then, of course, there's genetics, which I think also plays a part in Mariah's youthful looks because look at someone like Brooke Shields! She's in her early-mid forties, and has got sunken eyes, harsh facial structure, and deep lines among other old characteristics even though she takes really good care of herself (supposedly), so opposite from her younger years. I wonder how she's the spokeperson for so many ads that cater to looking younger.


Hmm...also I never thought 30's or 40's were particularly "old" at all even when I was like 15, and I'm in my early twenties now.


----------



## FullyLoaded

BacardiGirl said:


> Me too....Mariah was my fave as a junior high/HS kid...I loved her in the 90s! She seemed so innocent, cute...girl next door.
> Not super crazy about her 'sexier, diva' image, but then again, maybe this is the 'real' her and the 90s Mariah was just manufactured for pop appeal?


 

This is the real Mariah. She said her career was controlled by Sony and Tommy Mottola in the beginning. Everything from the type of music (ballads) to what she wore. When she became a megastar, they loosened the leash a bit. After she got out of the contract her choices were all her own, so that is why she dresses differently and her music style has changed.


----------



## BacardiGirl

FullyLoaded said:


> This is the real Mariah. She said her career was controlled by Sony and Tommy Mottola in the beginning. Everything from the type of music (ballads) to what she wore. When she became a megastar, they loosened the leash a bit. After she got out of the contract her choices were all her own, so that is why she dresses differently and her music style has changed.


 
Yeah, I think I remember reading something about that too....

Nonetheless, she looks great for being 40 and aside from a boob job, I don't think she has had any other work done? Her skin looks amazing!


----------



## gillianna

She always looked good.  With the money she has to spend on herself she will continue to age well.  I think she is happy with her lfe right now and it shows.  Marriage suits her well.


----------



## chaz

handbag_fetish said:


> Well I think she is 40, if not she's 39 so either way she's pretty old for looking like she does.


 
OMG!! LOL!! I remember (vaguely!) when I veiwed 40 as old.......*cough* but I'm not saying exactly how long ago that was!!

Mariah does look fabulous,great legs and gorgeous curves!


----------



## legaldiva

I love her, and I absolutely LOVE her new single, Obsessed!!!!!


----------



## vhdos

hhmm, not so much.  I mean, I give her kudos for her absolutely amazing voice and for looking good at 40, but I'm not a fan of her boobs-always-on-display look.  It just seems like she ALWAYS has to dress sexy.  I agree with some of the other posters that I liked her more in her early years.


----------



## Sookie590

She look's good but I wish she would go for looking more normal than sex bomb all the time.
It would make her easier to relate to.


----------



## handbag_fetish

I think the sexy look is part of her diva image. I personally like this image more then the image in the early 90's. 

On Forbes 20 richest women in entertainment, she was number 6 and they said that she gets spray tanned with 24 karat gold dust. lol


----------



## divadivine682

handbag_fetish said:


> I think the sexy look is part of her diva image. I personally like this image more then the image in the early 90's.
> 
> On Forbes 20 richest women in entertainment, she was number 6 and they said that she gets spray tanned with 24 karat gold dust. lol


 
^ yeah I saw that!! lol  I have always looooved Mariah and her voice. I think my sister in law said they pushed back her album drop date?! UGH! anyone know what her new album comes out? I'm dying to get it in my ipod before my honeymoon to Maui in two weeks! I need some great music for my looooooong flight.


----------



## JAN!

Wow how does she prance around in those shoes! LOL, and she looks like she's in a musical.


----------



## DlkinVegas

40 & Mariah still wears booty shorts & platform shoes. Do you think she will be sporting the same look at 50/60?


----------



## vhdos

DlkinVegas said:


> 40 & Mariah still wears booty shorts & platform shoes. Do you think she will be sporting the same look at 50/60?



Well, since she seems to have no other look, I'm guessing that yes, she will still be dressing overly-sexy at 50/60


----------



## princesskiwi07

*SEPTEMBER 18 - Oprah

*


----------



## princesskiwi07

*"Precious" film screening September 13, 2009. 
*Mariah plays a part in the movie and she is the complete opposite of diva (no make-up - bad lighting). Plus I heard she's getting rave reviews for her performance.
*








*


----------



## edsbgrl

I also heard her performance in Precious.  Thats great as she got flamed for soooo long for her role in Glitter.  

Regarding her physical appearance, I've always thought she was super gorgeous.


----------



## QueenCoco

MarneeB said:


> I had to laugh (and cringe inside) at your statement of her being 'pretty old' for looking like that. I know what you meant, but think it's funny how the younger generation thinks of 40 this way.
> BTW, Mariah does look great!


 

I remember thinking 20 was so old! Its all relative...


----------



## QueenCoco

I hate the curly hair on her. She looks odd in the above pics.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I love the curly hair on her...its very "Vision of Love" Era.........

The black dress would have been cute, if her boobs weren't hanging out...

Is anyone looking forward to the "Precious" movie?.....she got some good reviews for it, and it looks like a good movie. I read the book in middle school, and even though it was a tough read, it was a good book.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she loks great... but shoud  go to gym to tone up


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love the curly hair on her...its very "Vision of Love" Era.........


 
I agree!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love the curly hair on her...its very "Vision of Love" Era.........
> 
> The black dress would have been cute, if her boobs weren't hanging out...
> 
> Is anyone looking forward to the "Precious" movie?.....she got some good reviews for it, and it looks like a good movie. I read the book in middle school, and even though it was a tough read, it was a good book.


 
agree, agree and yes looking forward to the movie.


----------



## princesskiwi07

divadivine682 said:


> ^ yeah I saw that!! lol  I have always looooved Mariah and her voice. I think my sister in law said they pushed back her album drop date?! UGH! anyone know what her new album comes out? I'm dying to get it in my ipod before my honeymoon to Maui in two weeks! I need some great music for my looooooong flight.



The cd leaked online a few days ago. Try the sites where they post leaked music. I heard it and I wasn't all that impressed, but that's just my opinion you might think differently.


----------



## arnott

Happy 40th Birthday, Mariah Carey!


----------



## Star1231

I love Mariah, she's talented and gorgeous. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## keychain

40? I thought Mariah was younger. She does look great.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

plstic surgery does WONDERS


----------



## CCfor C

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> plstic surgery does WONDERS



Lol...true, that!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love Crazy!


----------



## sandigirl

Hope Mimi has a great 40th Birthday!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Happy Birthday MCC! 

No matter what the naysayers may say, you know you have millions of fans all over this earth- we love you!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Happy birthday Mariah!! She does look great, and her and Nick are such a cute couple!  Oh, and Mariah has such an AMAZING shoe collection... I could only dream


----------



## flsurfergirl3

he got her a pink Porsche!!


----------



## knasarae

^That's funny cause she doesn't seem like the type to drive herself around, lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> plastic surgery


 
was going to say the same thing...she has has had quite some help along the way...


----------



## misschbby

i love her ! and she has talent too man that girl can sing ! she is hot irrespective of her age or any procedures she has had period .


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

misschbby said:


> i love her ! and she has talent too man that girl can sing ! she is hot irrespective of her age or any procedures she has had period .



Agreed. 

My only wish is for her to go back to the old Mariah. Her music now isn't the same as it was in the 90's.


----------



## knasarae

^True.  I loved it when she _sang_.  Now she mostly just whispers.


----------



## gelbergirl

folks have given her a hard time, but I agree, she looks great


----------



## arnott

Ladybug09 said:


> was going to say the same thing...she has has had quite some help along the way...



What has she had done besides her boobs?


----------



## FullyLoaded

^That's what I was wondering also...but I just left it alone. I don't believe she's had any facial PS.




flsurfergirl3 said:


> he got her a pink Porsche!!


 
So cool! I didn't like him at first, but after seeing them together and how happy she is- he seems great for her.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

i know, i think he is good for her and she for him. sometimes i feel like these super famous, successful, talented, & beautiful celeb women need someone a little, dare i say, not so famous, not so good-looking, or not so rich??! NOT that he fits those categories but i just feel like she needs someone to worship the ground she walks on!!! a lot of powerful celeb women get men who are just the same and it just doesn't work out. 2 egos in a room don't fit sometimes!


----------



## knasarae

^I know what you mean.  Like how he's got that gigantic "MARIAH" tattoo across his back and she has the teeny tiny _"mrs. cannon"_ on hers?


----------



## chinableu

I don't find 40 to be old so I don't see her as looking incredible for her age.  

She just looks incredible, period.


----------



## arnott

knasarae said:


> ^I know what you mean. Like how he's got that gigantic "MARIAH" tattoo across his back and she has the teeny tiny _"mrs. cannon"_ on hers?


 
I didn't know that.  Are there pics?


----------



## knasarae

Still looking for a shot of Mariah's...


----------



## knasarae

Here's Mariah's courtesy of Perez...  the body of the butterfly says "Mrs. Cannon" but you can't really tell.  It basically looks like a butterfly with "M" for Mariah.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Love her tattoo butterfly! Wow, it turned out pretty. How long has she had it for?
I love Mariah no matter what. It does seem that her ego is pretty ginormous! Oh, well, still love the MC voice!


----------



## bagaholic85

^^thats pretty funny


----------



## FullyLoaded

I think the tattoo size is what she is comfortable with. She probably doesn't want huge tattoos on her body. He is a guy so he's different. She seems like a woman who would fall in love pretty hard. Hopefully she'll have a baby soon!

I love how major his tattoo is- I can't lie I would love if my SO did something like that. I want them to last forever.


----------



## knasarae

I wouldn't expect Mariah to have a huge tattoo.  But imo, hers doesn't clearly identify Nick, the way his identifies her.  Even if his was smaller.


----------



## knasarae

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Love her tattoo butterfly! Wow, it turned out pretty.* How long has she had it for?*
> I love Mariah no matter what. It does seem that her ego is pretty ginormous! Oh, well, still love the MC voice!


 
They got them around the time they got married.


----------



## ver0nique

Whoa, that's one big tattoo on his back. Hers is nice though. I always wanted a little tattoo but too chicken to for it. I've ultra low threshold for pain. On a side note, what if you need to remove a tattoo, is it as painful too?


----------



## Nola

I´ve always thought her body is fab, I never thought she was fat even when the fuss was on. Which to me is insane since she never has been fat.. 

I would however love for her to dress a bit more fashionably. She always seems to have the very low pants, candy colours and tacky jewellery plus those spagetti straps which don´t really go with bigger boobs IMO.


----------



## arnott

knasarae said:


> Still looking for a shot of Mariah's...


 
Dang, that's huge!


----------



## PrincessMe

Love her butterfly tattoo..i wonder where that picture is from? is that her bikini or club outfit ?? lol


----------



## FullyLoaded

It's her bikini. If you look at the pic with Nick's tattoo showing above, you can see the waitband of the bikini is the same.


----------



## ver0nique

^You're very sharp!


----------



## Ladybug09

I hope she's not gaining a ton of weight.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1268705/Mariah-Carey-Im-NOT-pregnant.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks it all around. 

I loooooooooooooove her but I think ever since she had her breakdown several years ago she has been on meds that make her bloated. Especially in her face.


----------



## chantal1922

I wonder if she is gaining weight for a movie role. I think she is cast in a Tyler Perry movie but I am not sure when that starts filming. Maybe she is just chillin. I know one thing she seems very happy with Nick.


----------



## babypie

She just looks like someone who isn't obsessed with working out/dieting.  She doesn't look _that _bad  

Why doesn't the media pick on famous men who've gained a bit of weight as they age?!


----------



## bagaholic85

well...she has made a lot of money and gained fame from her body and the way she dresses.  compared to how she looked in her last set of pics that i have seen, shes not lookin too hot.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

babypie said:


> She just looks like someone who isn't obsessed with working out/dieting.  She doesn't look _that _bad
> 
> Why doesn't the media pick on famous men who've gained a bit of weight as they age?!




Right! Let's start with Vince Vaughn, Adam Sandler, Luke Wilson, the guy that directed Iron Man, etc. etc. 

When men gain weight movies cast them in roles with smoking hot younger women. For women they are relegated to Jenny Craig and Weight Watcher commercials.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ exactly


----------



## keychain

babypie said:


> She just looks like someone who isn't obsessed with working out/dieting.  She doesn't look _that _bad
> 
> Why doesn't the media pick on famous men who've gained a bit of weight as they age?!



Thank you!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Mariah's weight goes up and down quite a bit. I think it is just more obvious this time around. With her frame, it looks a bit worse than it really is. Her outfit doesn't help much either. Plus she's happy and in love, I know a few people who put on some pounds when they feel that way.


----------



## chinableu

babypie said:


> Why doesn't the media pick on famous men who've gained a bit of weight as they age?!



Because, some women sadly can't help but notice the flaws in other women.  Perhaps to feel better about themselves?

Men define themselves by their success where women sadly still define themselves by their beauty.

We've come a long way but we have very far to go.


----------



## Ladybug09

FullyLoaded said:


> *Mariah's weight goes up and down quite a bit. I think it is just more obvious this time around.* With her frame, it looks a bit worse than it really is. Her outfit doesn't help much either. Plus she's happy and in love, I know a few people who put on some pounds when they feel that way.


 
Agreed.


----------



## babypie

^ Agreed


----------



## babypie

*Mariah  Carey: Baby on the Way!*

Shes been hoping to get pregnant for awhile now, and it has been  announced that Mariah Carey is indeed expecting.

Of course, the Always Be My Baby songstress and her husband of two  years, Nick Cannon, are elated to finally be headed towards parenthood  together.

A source close to the couple told Radar Online, Theyre both very  excited and very happy, bringing an end to the recent speculation.   Careys rep didnt deny the claim, saying, Im not at liberty to  discuss Mariahs personal life at this time.

Due to the pregnancy, Mariah has dropped out of Tyler Perrys new  film For Colored Girls Who Have Considered Suicide When the Rainbow is  Enuf.


----------



## tweegy

^ Apparently it's twins.... Hollywood like their trends dont they


----------



## babypie

Aww really?  Hopefully she gets a boy and a girl like J-Lo did


----------



## tweegy

^ Well I heard it on the news earlier, and they got it from the national enquirer ...I guess that pretty much sums up the research my local news carries out...


----------



## babypie

I get my celeb news from tpf


----------



## tweegy

^ Lately so have I- When i feel great that I've heard something new somewhere else- come here to blag about it only to find out it's old news! *smack forehead*


----------



## RedSoleAddict

To further fuel the speculations, Nick responded on Twitter with:



> If & when my wife is ready to make ANY announcements about private matters she will do it personally. Thanks for being respectful GodBless



If it's true, congrats to them.


----------



## miss_ritz

Wth? they've been together for 2 years already? Time flies! I was one of those who thought they would only last a couple months.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Nick was on the radio this morning saying he had big news to announce sometime this morning. If it's true I'm so happy for them. Boo to everyone who was calling her selfish and wierd because she didn't want to have kids- she's doing it now!


----------



## Jahpson

if she is really pregnant congrats to her and Nick!


----------



## platinum_girly

tweegy said:


> ^ Apparently it's twins.... Hollywood like their trends dont they


 
Haha looks like Em got a lucky escape


----------



## Bradysmum

If she is really pregnant, that'll be one divalicious maternity wardrobe, I wonder if she'll quit the heels.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I think she is preg, congrats to them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

her boobs are gonna look like watermelons....


----------



## GOALdigger

I'm happy for them. That how you get preggers yall get you a younger man.LOL


----------



## edsbgrl

So what was Nicks big announcement?


----------



## babypie

Theres a serious buzz around the gossip mill regarding Mariah  Careys possible pregnancy.  And her husband Nick Cannon says shes make  an announcement when the time is right.

Cannon told press, "I'm pretty sure that when my wife is ready to  make any announcement it won't be to the media, to the public, first.  She'll tell her family, she'll tell her friends, and then, you know,  when she's ready to share with the rest of the world, who is her  extended family and friends, then she'll let everybody know." 

"My wife has been in this business for a long time and dealt with so  many things, she knows how to handle herself. She's a very, very strong  woman, probably the strongest woman I know, and I love her dearly. So,  when she tells me something, I'll tell y'all, probably after I tell my  mama." 

As for baby names, Nick explained, "We're gonna do it like George  Foreman. We're gonna name all of our kids Mariah no matter if they're  boys or girls. ... Mariah No. 1, Boy Mariah, Man Mariah, Tall Mariah.  It's gonna be a house full of people named Mariah."


----------



## chloe-babe

heehee, it cant be THAT much of a surprise, she is 40 already lol, so she is not going to wait much longer I doubt!

I think their babies would be gorgeous, and with those boobies, that baby will sure never go hungry heeheeeee


----------



## Ladybug09

^^They're fake! It's silicone.


----------



## babypie

You can still breastfeed with fake boobs.


----------



## Charlie

babypie said:


> As for baby names, Nick explained, "We're gonna do it like George  Foreman. We're gonna name all of our kids Mariah no matter if they're  boys or girls. ... Mariah No. 1, Boy Mariah, Man Mariah, Tall Mariah.  It's gonna be a house full of people named Mariah."



Lmao, so sweet and funny at the same time.


----------



## Jahpson

idk if he is serious Nick always has jokes


----------



## PrincessMe

I wonder  how having a baby will effect her song writing? like will she write songs about the baby? that would be sweet


----------



## FullyLoaded

^Never thought about that!  Mariah is really a great songwriter. A lullaby for her baby will be ahhmazing!


----------



## BadRomance93

So, I'm watching a compilation of SNL musical performances... and the first one on this disc opens with the lights dimmed, and I'm like, "Is that Mariah?" and then I see two huge chandeliers in the rafters, and I was like "Yeah, it's Mariah". LOL.


----------



## babypie

Has anyone tried any of her perfumes? Are they any good? I imagine them smelling cheap and over sweet 
 

Continuing to expand her empire, Mariah Carey has teamed up with Elizabeth Arden and Bazooka Candy Brands for some delicious new scents.

The Always Be My Baby songstress will be releasing three new fragrances (Honey, Mine Again, and Ribbon) in July inspired by Nick Cannons wedding proposal.

Carey told press, As an artist, Im always looking for unique business models to connect with my fans and reach out to new segments of the audience, through different creative endeavors in music, partnerships or fragrances.

I think this line really comes with a fresh approach that is both innovative and accessible to my loyal fan base and beyond, but will bring something new to the market.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I read an article where he said he was gonna marry her way long before they starting dating, I thought it was sweet. I really hope they do stay together.


----------



## chantal1922

that's a cute pic


----------



## Jasmine K.

babypie said:


> Has anyone tried any of her perfumes? Are they any good? I imagine them smelling cheap and over sweet
> Yeah her perfumes are pretty decent. I don't like the names of the new ones however. They sound so cliche. Go in a different direction already. We know you like rainbows, ponies, and butterflies.


----------



## babypie

ha!  She's still milking the butterfly thing?


----------



## domlee

Supposedly, these are pics of her new closet.  
http://mediatakeout.com/41675/balll...r_house_pics_of_the_amazing_space_inside.html


----------



## PrincessMe

^^OMG WOW


----------



## babypie

domlee said:


> Supposedly, these are pics of her new closet.
> http://mediatakeout.com/41675/balll...r_house_pics_of_the_amazing_space_inside.html


----------



## talldrnkofwater

there are more pics in the celebrity style/bag section of tpf.


----------



## Ladybug09

WOW!!! Are you freakin kiddin me!!!!!!! Dang! It's like a department store!


----------



## orinoco

domlee said:


> Supposedly, these are pics of her new closet.
> http://mediatakeout.com/41675/balll...r_house_pics_of_the_amazing_space_inside.html




beat THAT Kim K!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

babypie said:


> ha! She's still milking the butterfly thing?


 

She will milk that butterfly/rainbows thing until she dies. LOL. It's funny to me because when she came out ('Visions of Love'), she was very mature, and carried herself like she was much older than she was. She's regressed quite a bit. I still love her; even though she's lost some of voice, she can still sing circles around some of the singers today.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> WOW!!! Are you freakin kiddin me!!!!!!! Dang! It's like a department store!


 
I'm pretty sure it is a department store. You can see huge street-side windows in one of the pictures, and a car is parked outside. LOL. I doubt Mariah would put her material items out there like that. Get robbed in a second.


----------



## Jahpson

gosh, one can sneak in there and take a pair of CL's and she wouldn't even know. LOL


----------



## Jasmine K.

BudgetBeauty said:


> She will milk that butterfly/rainbows thing until she dies. LOL. It's funny to me because when she came out ('Visions of Love'), she was very mature, and carried herself like she was much older than she was. She's regressed quite a bit. I still love her; even though she's lost some of voice, she can still sing circles around some of the singers today.



Yeah she always said that the "Vision of Love" Mariah was not her but a facade that her music company wanted her to portray. She is the eternal child so it's not really her that regressed, but her image to some. I think she's very happy acting like an 11 year old. LoL

BTW: I went smelling her new fragances today. Honey: Very citrusy, but after an hour it is bland. Ribbon: Smells like cheap air freshener. Mine Again: Smells very familiar and I can't put my finger on it. It's been done before. It kinda reminds me of Escada.


----------



## Lynny0780

BudgetBeauty said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a department store. You can see huge street-side windows in one of the pictures, and a car is parked outside. LOL. I doubt Mariah would put her material items out there like that. Get robbed in a second.


 
i would think her closet would be more luxurious too. those are just glass shelves all along a wall.


----------



## BadRomance93

Lollipop jewelry? Why am I not surprised, Mimi? Tell me why. And you've got a fragrance called "Ribbon"? I suppose you gave Madonna the title for "Candy Perfume Girl"?


----------



## BadRomance93

Remember "Rainbow", Mariah? The cover art was sooo pretty, and you did soooo good on "Heartbreaker".

I'm sorry, I need to speak Careynese: Unicorn butterfly smiley face, "Rainbow" sparkle butterfly? Sparkle key fob glitter sticker "Heartbreaker" unicorn candy charmbracelet!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Her face looks adorable and round and chubby and pregnant!


----------



## knasarae

She's pregnant?  How did I miss that?


----------



## Jahpson

where where where?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

About her being preggers?

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2010/06/02/pop-diva-mariah-carey-pregnant-report/


----------



## FullyLoaded

I knew it. No way would she turn down a movie role ever since the critics praised her in Precious. It was either pregnancy or some life-threatening illness.

Can't wait to see the baby! I hope it's a girl.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Of course there was no way she would turn down the movie!!!

I think I read they were having a girl and of course the nursery might be like a Cinderella story!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

If she is pregnant, congrats to her Nick. She's mentioned wanting to be a mother for a while, and they seem like they'd be great parents.


----------



## Bradysmum

Is she going to pull a JLo and announce when she (as Gloria Estefan so aptly stated it) looks like she swallowed a basketball?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I would think they would announce a bit further in, like *BudgetBeauty*, I bet they're excited about having the baby. 

I doubt the baby was conceived naturally so maybe waiting to make sure there's no complications, etc.


----------



## knasarae

Well if she is I hope she and Nick have a healthy bundle of joy.  I bet if it's a girl, they name her Mimi.  Mimi Rainbow Butterfly Sparkles Cannon.


----------



## Bradysmum

Oh good Lord!  Don't give her any ideas.

I could see Butterfly or Papillion as the name though.


----------



## BadRomance93

knasarae said:


> Well if she is I hope she and Nick have a healthy bundle of joy. I bet if it's a girl, they name her Mimi. *Mimi Rainbow Butterfly Sparkles Cannon*.


 
OMG, Carey-Cannon. O_O I just realized that. Haha!

Nickname'll be "Charmbracelet". You just watch.

Or that'll be a boy's middle name.

"Mimi Bow"...

I am both kinds of anxious to see that happen. Butterfly Cannon, Butterfly Carey-Cannon. Rainbow Cannon. 

...Glitter Cannon.

Yep. No way this could go wrong. *cracks knuckles* 

:greengrin:

ETA: Nick will probs want to name a son "Gigolo". "Gigolia Butterfly", oh God.

ETAA: Gigolo "America's Got Talent" Charmbracelet Cannon.

ETAAA: OMG, ... *Unicorn*. She'll name her/him Unicorn. And Nick will nickname her/him "Corny Cannon", after her/his daddy.


----------



## knasarae

^ :lolots:


----------



## babypie

I'm sorry, whaaaa? Who named that movie?!


The 40-year-old pop diva sparked baby rumors recently when she dropped out of her next film role in *'For Colored Girls Who Have Considered Suicide When the Rainbow Is Enuf*.'
The website claimed a source close to Mariah and her husband Nick Cannon told them the happy news, "Theyre both very excited and very happy," claimed the source.


----------



## SugarDaisy

babypie said:


> I'm sorry, whaaaa? Who named that movie?!
> 
> 
> The 40-year-old pop diva sparked baby rumors recently when she dropped out of her next film role in *'For Colored Girls Who Have Considered Suicide When the Rainbow Is Enuf*.'
> The website claimed a source close to Mariah and her husband Nick Cannon told them the happy news, "Theyre both very excited and very happy," claimed the source.


 

The movie is adapted from a 1975 play/book of poems by the same name.


----------



## babypie

Oh I see, thanks.  I saw the word rainbow and thought it was Mariah's usual vocubulary


----------



## BadRomance93

My jokes are rendered useless once again, as I recall reading somewhere that they were going to name a boy or a girl Mariah a la George Foreman.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

SugarDaisy said:


> The movie is adapted from a 1975 play/book of poems by the same name.


 
It's a really amazing piece of work, too. I hope people aren't turned away from the book or the movie because of the title.


----------



## BadRomance93

BudgetBeauty said:


> It's a really amazing piece of work, too. I hope people aren't turned away from the book or the movie because of the title.


 
The title is actually what made me really eager to see what it was all about.


----------



## babypie

We hope this is the last time we have to hear Nick Cannon talk about pregnancy rumors!!

*After months of speculation, Nick is finally revealing that Mariah Carey is **NOT** pregnant.*

The singer sparked rumors when she pulled out of *Tyler Perry*'s _For Colored Girls Who Have Considered Suicide When the Rainbow is Enuf_ due to doctors orders.

But now Nick is confirming that "Mariah is not pregnant. The timing has to be right," and adds, "but I can't wait to be a dad!


----------



## Charlie

^^^ awww maybe she had a miscarriage??????????


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Oh, no.


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Probably not. They never confirmed anything.


----------



## PrincessMe

i feel like Mariah might not want to be a mom but Nick wants to be a dad....


----------



## Nikk

Mariah is too self absorbed to have kids


----------



## DC-Cutie

odd considering he made a statement that Mariah would make a statement about her pregnancy when she was ready...  now he's making the statement that she isn't???

I hope she didn't miscarry..



babypie said:


> We hope this is the last time we have to hear Nick Cannon talk about pregnancy rumors!!
> 
> *After months of speculation, Nick is finally revealing that Mariah Carey is **NOT** pregnant.*
> 
> The singer sparked rumors when she pulled out of *Tyler Perry*'s _For Colored Girls Who Have Considered Suicide When the Rainbow is Enuf_ due to doctors orders.
> 
> But now Nick is confirming that "Mariah is not pregnant. The timing has to be right," and adds, "but I can't wait to be a dad!


----------



## Bradysmum

^^Perhaps he's trying to say her body isn't?

I'm wondering if she's had previous miscarriges and that's why she quit production.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^That seems more reasonable.


----------



## Jahpson

aww poor Mariah


----------



## bagaholic85

thats sad if its a miscarriage.  i was hoping to come in here and see pregnancy photos of her.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I don't think Mariah would have dropped out of a film if she didn't absolutely have to, and since she dropped Tyler's suddenly, I have a hard time believing she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^Which would go along with the whole bed rest/misscarriage theory.


----------



## babypie

Sad


----------



## sun.shyne

_So sad if she miscarried _


----------



## chantal1922

if she miscarried that is sad.


----------



## BagLovingMom

BudgetBeauty said:


> I don't think Mariah would have dropped out of a film if she didn't absolutely have to, and since she dropped Tyler's suddenly, I have a hard time believing she wasn't pregnant.


 
Agree


----------



## FullyLoaded




----------



## lanasyogamama

I had to share this somewhere.

Four year old girl have the least subtle style aesthetic in the world, the more the better.  So, I guess it isn't surprising when Mariah came on tv tonight in full on Mariah gear - cleavage, lots of jewelry, hair, makeup, that my daughter gasped and said "She is so beautiful."


----------



## babypie

LOL Awww


----------



## Jasmine K.

Is she pregnant yet?? No???? Oh well back to lurking I go :ninja:


----------



## babypie

*Mariah Carey: American Idol Aspirations?*

Shes one of the most successful singers of all time, so its no wonder Mariah Carey has been eyeing the newly-vacant judges seat on American Idol.

And according to her husband Nick Cannon, Carey would gladly entertain an offer to help guide the next seasons pop star hopefuls.

Cannon explained, "You know what? She talks about it. She says, 'I would love to do that.' She is one of the greatest singers of our time; she would be great."

"I don't know if she has enough time, though, but if they could work with her schedule, I know she would love to do 'Idol.' Let's start the campaign!"


----------



## Jahpson

what is she doing that is keeping her busy?


----------



## babypie

Trying to get knocked up, maybe?


----------



## Ladybug09

Why is he always talking? Is he like her spokesperson now???


----------



## babypie

He's got to do what she says or he'll get grounded...


----------



## knasarae




----------



## BagsRmyLife

babypie said:


> he's got to do what she says or he'll get grounded...




ouchie!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah just arrived in Brazil.  Very Baggy dress. Pregnant?
http://www.mariahconnection.com/new-pics-mariah-carey-arrives-in-brazil-2


----------



## fiefkedeteut

she looks big!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think Nick is henpecked at all.


----------



## *spoiled*

omg is she preggo??


----------



## platinum_girly

Not to be funny- but she has certainly put on a lot of curves hasn't she? I mean, i don't think it necessarily suits her- she is like me- a lot of it goes on the face and looks like a hamster with pouches full of food, lol!


----------



## chantal1922

I wonder if she is preggers?


----------



## keychain

I don't think she's bigger than she's been in the last few months, at least not by much.


----------



## FullyLoaded

That dress isn't helping matters. I'll wait to see how she looks in her other outfits before I decide.


----------



## SugarDaisy

So...is she pregnant? Sure does look like it!



























_Photos: YBF.com_


----------



## DC-Cutie

the pregnancy is showing all in her face and tummy....


----------



## FullyLoaded

Baby Cannon's on the way!


----------



## platinum_girly

She definately looks it. Her face is plumper, tummy is larger, arms are larger and the boobies...well the boobies...hmmm


----------



## noon

In the second picture with the white t shirt she definitely looks pregnant.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

well- congrats....again.


----------



## chantal1922

Oh yeah she is preggers! Aww congrats!


----------



## meela188

Woohoo!!!! go Mariah and Nick.


----------



## knasarae

Aww, little "Rainbow Sparkles Angel Glitter Carey-Cannon" is on the way! (I'm positive she is going to use this name for a girl OR boy, )


----------



## chloe-babe

Gosh I think she is gonna be one gorgeous earth mother and will make regular gals that are having a baby feel ALOT better !!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

noon said:


> In the second picture with the white t shirt she definitely looks pregnant.


 

sure does


----------



## BagsRmyLife

YeAy!!! Congrats to her!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I hope she is pregnant. Her and Nick would make great parents.


----------



## Jahpson

super excited for Mariah! Guess the miscarriage wasn't true after all!

congrats to Mariah!! Hope its a girl


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she wears some "interesting" outfits while performing. I hope its a girl too that would be really sweet!


----------



## Jahpson

I don't see any dress to short or tight. This might be the real deal.


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rey-shows-ballooning-figure-stage-Brazil.html

She's preggers, all that camoulflaging/big coats, etc...Yep


----------



## meela188

^^Homegirl is drinking water and not the usual.


----------



## Jasmine K.

OMG OMG OMG!! I'm so happy for them! About time Mariah!!! Your child will be so gorgeous!!


----------



## roxys

aww I really hope she is preggers! I hope its a girl!


----------



## babypie

That is going to be one beautiful baby!


----------



## mariah9999

That's my girl!  I am over the moon - thrilled for her!!!  She's the best!


----------



## couture diva

She is definitely preggers!! Just read this on people.com. There is no way she would way a maternity dress if she wasn't


Is She or Isnt She? Mariah Carey Sports Maternity Wear
Mums the word on whether Mariah Carey may or may not be expecting, but the singer has stirred up further speculation by stepping out in Sao Paulo wearing A Pea in the Pods Spaghetti Strap Halter Maternity Maxi Dress ($140). We spotted her last Thursday leaving a steakhouse in Brazil in the brown dress from the maternity chain.


----------



## Sassys

^^I just saw that to.  I am so happy for her.  It is so nice to see people find love and happiness.  I wish she would send some of that love and happiness over to me.


----------



## bagaholic85

shes SO pregnant.  dunno how they could deny that one


----------



## karo

If that's true and she's pregnant than congratulations to them! Wish them all the best.


----------



## Sassys

Also, this was her rep's response

While Carey, 40, remains quiet and husband Nick Cannon plays coy, the singer&#8217;s rep Cindi Berger shares, &#8220;I spoke to Mariah from Brazil. She is very superstitious &#8212; and when the time is right for her and Nick to announce something, she will.&#8221;


----------



## Jasmine K.

^^^^^They probably don't wanna jinx things or spill the beans to have something unfortunate happen. But it's obvious and I'm SUPER happy and excited for them!


----------



## babypie

*Report: Mariah Carey is 4 Months Pregnant*

There have been rampant rumors and speculation about Mariah Carey being preggers, and now an inside source has confirmed the story.

According to Radar, the Touch My Body babe is four months pregnant, though she and her husband Nick Cannon are opting not to discuss their impending parenthood in the press.

Earlier this week, Nick shared, "I've said it before and I'll say it time and time again -- when my wife feels like talking about whatever she wants to talk about, you will hear it directly from her," during a radio interview.

A source close to Cannon told press, Nick has been telling friends how excited he is to be a dad. As for Mariah, the source added, She definitely wanted to get pregnant. Shes very excited. She wants to wait as close to full term as possible before going public with the news to her fans.


----------



## couture diva

*Mariah Speaks Out on Pregnancy*

&#8220;I appreciate everyone&#8217;s well wishes. But I am very superstitious," she wrote on her website Wednesday. "When the time is right, everyone will know&#8211;even Cindi Berger [her publicist]."


----------



## Ladybug09

Closer pics here.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...WHY-Mariah-Carey-wearing-maternity-dress.html


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

awww congrats to her!


----------



## BrooklynBag

Congrats to both of them.


----------



## chloe-babe

aww bless, if she is only 4 months now, she could combust by month 9


----------



## knasarae

Um, Mariah I hate to break it to ya but everybody DOES know.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I'm nervous for her. She's not too far along, so I hope everything goes as planned.


----------



## Sassys

Well we will know in 2 days if Mariah is pregnant.  She is set to perform in Singapore on the 25th.  If she is bigger, then she is def pregnant.


----------



## meela188

BudgetBeauty said:


> *I'm nervous for her*. She's not too far along, so I hope everything goes as planned.


  I am as well


----------



## knasarae

Aw, I hope everything goes well.  Children are such a gift.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I admire Mariah Carey..I really do. I'm glad she's toned down...stepped out of the spotlight to work on the next part in her life. Kudos to her!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

i'm glad she didnt become pregnant as soon as they married that was smart!


----------



## Sassys

I can't really tell if she is pregnant here (this was taken today at LAX).


----------



## YSoLovely

She looks less pregnant than the last time we've seen her. Strange...

Maybe she was never pregnant, maybe she's still pregnant and just learned to hide it better or maybe she's not pregnant any longer... I hope it's the 2nd case.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I agree..she doesn't have much of a bump but her chi-chi's are look FULL and lactating!


----------



## Sassys

I don't know what to think.  The dress she had on when she arrived in Brazil was confirmed by People.com as a maternity dress.

Her breast are HUGE


----------



## platinum_girly

I think she looks as though she just gained weight in general, perhaps she is just content?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'll always love her.


----------



## YSoLovely

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'll always love her.



Me, too.

Just saw this and thought it was super cute!


----------



## Blackbirdie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'll always love her.



I second that!


----------



## knasarae

She looked more pregnant about a month ago.  Weird.


----------



## FullyLoaded

YSoLovely said:


> Me, too.
> 
> Just saw this and thought it was super cute!


 
It is! I've seen them do it in another vid. She (and he) both look so happy with each other. I really hope it lasts.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Me, too.
> 
> Just saw this and thought it was super cute!



This is so cute.


----------



## meela188

I think she's still pregnant, just better at hiding it. She looks to be leaning forward to create some seperation between her body and the dress.


----------



## babypie

She doesn't look pregnant in those latest pics...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I'll enter this thread in 7-8 months to see if anything has changed. lol.


----------



## chloe-babe

The weight gain around her lower face tho is so common during pregnancy, I think perhaps are boobs are now so big, that in proportion they make even a pregnancy bump seem small  !!


----------



## Jasmine K.

I'll give it two more months till she can't hide it anymore. Dresses are getting bigger and bigger by the day. That's not like Mariah.....


----------



## knasarae

Jasmine K. said:


> I'll give it two more months till she can't hide it anymore. *Dresses are getting bigger and bigger by the day. That's not like Mariah*.....


 
So very true.


----------



## HauteMama

Jasmine K. said:


> I'll give it two more months till she can't hide it anymore. Dresses are getting bigger and bigger by the day. That's not like Mariah.....


 
I agree. Although her weight does fluctuate, I've not seen her this big before. I can't imagine her allowing a weight gain like this without a reason like pregnancy.


----------



## vhdos

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'll always love her.



I used to love her when she first came out, but now I don't care for her at all.  Her sleazy, in-your-face style is what irritates me I guess.  I _do_ think that she has an exceptional voice though


----------



## babypie

Possibly pregnant Mariah trips onstage in Singapore!


----------



## platinum_girly

Awww bless her, i think she came across as so down to earth in that clip...


----------



## Sassys

I hope she is more careful if she really is pregnant


----------



## babypie

The white t-shirt def makes her look pregnant...hmmm...


----------



## hipmama

SHe looks more pregnant in that Tshirt than she did in the long brown dress at LAX. Glad she wasn't hurt.


----------



## chloe-babe

Gosh that dancer struggled to lift her then x she fell v elegantly tho


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's def preg, glad she didnt get hurt.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I found a link for that fall. She was telling the audience that she isn't supposed to be wearing heels. Hmmmm sounds like she's preggers to me.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ariah-Carey-shoes-takes-tumble-Singapore.html


----------



## declaredbeauty

She has to be pregnant! When is Mariah ever known to wear loose clothes even when she's put on a few pounds?


----------



## Sassys

declaredbeauty said:


> She has to be pregnant! When is Mariah ever known to wear loose clothes even when she's put on a few pounds?


 

Also, I know they all work for her, but it seems like they were extra attentive when she was having her shoes taken off.


----------



## bag-princess

i am putting my money on her being filled with child!!! 
and while i agree that her weight does fluctuate i can't recall ever seeing her - out in public!! - this size.


----------



## Sassys

She has the pregnancy waddle when she walks (so cute)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaZoorF98_E&feature=related


----------



## cammy1

She deffo looks pregnant, but her boobs are huge- its quite confusing to decide. Hope if she is, that her and baby would be ok after the fall. If she is not pregnant- then whoow! what a weight gain.


----------



## Sassys

I am guessing if she is, she's 5mos along.  I don't know anybody who has gotten that big only 5mos pregnant (not even twins).


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Sassys said:


> Also, I know they all work for her, but it seems like they were extra attentive when she was having her shoes taken off.


 
I loled at the fact that the woman rushed over with some water only to be told that she needed to remove Mariah's shoes. Bless her heart. That was so cute.


----------



## karo

I must admit that she fell really gracefully.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Sassys said:


> I am guessing if she is, she's 5mos along.  I don't know anybody who has gotten that big only 5mos pregnant (not even twins).



Maybe she IS preggo with twins


----------



## Sassys

Jasmine K. said:


> Maybe she IS preggo with twins


 

That would be so cute.  I am getting up there in age (100% single), and worry it will be to late for me to get married and carry my own baby.  I would so love to have twins (boy and girl).

I was so happy for Mariah when she found Nick, it makes me hopefull that true love is still out there for me, even though I am 35 and single.


----------



## babypie

bag-princess said:


> i am putting my money on *her being filled with child*!!!
> and while i agree that her weight does fluctuate i can't recall ever seeing her - out in public!! - this size.


 what a way to put it!


----------



## Jasmine K.

Sassys said:


> That would be so cute.  I am getting up there in age (100% single), and worry it will be to late for me to get married and carry my own baby.  I would so love to have twins (boy and girl).
> 
> I was so happy for Mariah when she found Nick, it makes me hopefull that true love is still out there for me, even though I am 35 and single.



I agree. You're still young! I see the Mariah scenario all the time. My boss had a baby at 39! And her oldest is 20! As long as your body is able, anyone can be blessed with children.


----------



## Jahpson

babypie said:


> what a way to put it!



better then "gut full of human"


----------



## Lynny0780

I love how she didnt miss a beat, eben when she told her assistant, No No No, to take off her shoes. lol. 
Mariah must have been conserned about continuing on with those heels, i have never seen her take off here heels! Love her!


----------



## Sassys

Jasmine K. said:


> I agree. You're still young! I see the Mariah scenario all the time. My boss had a baby at 39! And her oldest is 20! As long as your body is able, anyone can be blessed with children.


 

I hope so.  Only having your career and the gym is very lonely.  And I am tired of people treating my like a leper/tragic case becuase I am single and 35.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ People just hate...I bet they're jealous that your body looks great!


----------



## bag-princess

babypie said:


> what a way to put it!





  that is how the old people would describe a person that got a little larger than expected - like me! - but they could tell that was all baby.  i was 110 before i got pregnant and by the 9th month i was around 175!  i was very much filled with nothing but child because the day after i gave birth i was right back at 110 pounds! my son weighed 7 pounds 14 ounces and was worth it all!


----------



## Sassys

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ People just hate...I bet they're jealous that your body looks great!


 

Thanks. Then explain why men don't hit on me. Women tell me they would kill for my shape/body, yet men don't seem to have any intrest.

I kill myself at the gym to have a nice body, yet I am still 35 single and childless.


----------



## Jahpson

^ they probably assume that your already taken or that you would probably turn them down anyway. The men at the gym? probably gay


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> ^ they probably assume that your already taken or that you would probably turn them down anyway. The men at the gym? probably gay


 

LOL. I hate when men assume I would turn them away.  How will they know unless they try 

I have yet to see a cute man at my gym (not matter which location I go to)

So depressing.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ Don't be...not to hijack the tread but guys are very intimated by good looks and hot body.


----------



## dee-dee

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ Don't be...not to hijack the tread but guys are very intimated by good looks and hot body.


 

This is true...they might think you're out of their league.  it sucks but you may have to make the first move


----------



## babypie

bag-princess said:


> that is how the old people would describe a person that got a little larger than expected - like me! - but they could tell that was all baby. i was 110 before i got pregnant and by the 9th month i was around 175! i was very much filled with nothing but child because the day after i gave birth i was right back at 110 pounds! my son weighed 7 pounds 14 ounces and was worth it all!


 That's funny.  Next time someone I know is preg I'm going to use that term


----------



## babypie

Sassys said:


> Thanks. Then explain why men don't hit on me. Women tell me they would kill for my shape/body, yet men don't seem to have any intrest.
> 
> *I kill myself at the gym to have a nice body, yet I am still 35 single and childless*.


 Maybe less time at the gym, more time socializing where you can meet an eligible man? The men at the gym are probably intimidated - or gay or married like at my gym!


----------



## babypie

From Perez:

*Mariah Carey Arrives in L.A.In A Wheelchair*

We know that you had a very minor accident on stage, but if we recall correctly, it wasn't anything that would warrant an icepack a wheelchair.
*Mimoo* has returned to the U.S., and she was wheeled to her car when she arrived at *LAX*.

We're really not sure exactly why she needed a wheelchair. 

Sure, she tripped during her concert in Singapore, but she immediately got back up and made it through the rest of her performancecompletely barefoot.


----------



## Jasmine K.

^^^ Maybe she was light headed. I can't stand Perez sometimes.


----------



## Bernice80

two days ago, she slipped on the stage.


----------



## Nikk

Love her music but she needs to get over herself with the diva attitude


----------



## Kansashalo

I LOVE Mariah...seriously.  I know all her songs and have every CD.

I'm happy for her - congrats to her and Nick.  When they first hooked up, I was like "WTF?" but then I was reminded that love comes to you how it comes.  Maybe that's a lesson for all single people - take a chance to get to know someone that may not be "your type" because you never know....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I liked 90's Mariah better. I just watched a youtube vid of her doing "Vision of Love" live and WOW. I wish she'd go back to that Mariah, her last album was garbage.


----------



## Charlie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I liked 90's Mariah better. I just watched a youtube vid of her doing "Vision of Love" live and WOW. I wish she'd go back to that Mariah, her last album was garbage.



Oh gosh, have you seen this one?????




I was not a big fan until I saw this video a few years ago..... her voice is just perfect.....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Nope, not that one. This one.

*"Vision of Love" Grammy's 1991*


----------



## platinum_girly

Kansashalo said:


> I'm happy for her - congrats to her and Nick. When they first hooked up, I was like "WTF?" but then I was reminded that love comes to you how it comes. Maybe that's a lesson for all single people - take a chance to get to know someone that may not be "your type" because you never know....


 
Too true, but then i always thought her and Nick seemed more reasonable than her and Eminem, lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I hope so. Only having your career and the gym is very lonely. And I am tired of people treating my like a leper/tragic case becuase I am single and 35.


 

I absolutely hate that society puts so much pressure on women to feel like if they don't have a husband and babies its something wrong with them.


----------



## Ladybug09

I liked her before she got the implants.

Also, you can tell that was a young Mariah (voice) cause her voice has matured much more.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> LOL. I hate when men assume I would turn them away. How will they know unless they try
> 
> I have yet to see a cute man at my gym (not matter which location I go to)
> 
> So depressing.


 
Not saying you're doing anything wrong but don't be afraid to make the first move.  I used to complain about the same thing.  My friends all told me that it's because I have a very unfriendly disposition.  Well basically they said I look mean, lol!!  And they were surprised at how friendly I was the first time they spoke to me.  So one night they made me practice.. just walking up to guys and initiating a conversation.  I was completely terrified but it worked.  In fact that's how I met my hubby-to-be.  He told me later that he never would've approached me on his own.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I absolutely hate that society puts so much pressure on women to feel like if they don't have a husband and babies its something wrong with them.


 
a few of my co workers love to tell me that I'm selfish blah blah blah because at 38 I'm not married and I'm childless.  I tell them to mind their business.  IMO being judgemental is far worse than being selfish.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ita


----------



## babypie

talldrnkofwater said:


> a few of my co workers love to tell me that I'm selfish blah blah blah because at 38 I'm not married and I'm childless. I tell them to mind their business. IMO being judgemental is far worse than being selfish.


I don't understand why not having children is selfish! I hate when people say that! I don't want kids and it makes me _*selfless*_ to admit that, rather than have kids when I don't want them!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ according to these idiots- it's selfish because "someone gave me life, so I should give life" what?!?!? Also, who is going to take care of me when I'm older....what?!?!? isn't that selfish- to have kids for the purpose that they will take care of me when I'm older.  idiots.  a bunch of idiots.


----------



## kmh1190

^There's also a belief that people remain single and childless because they are selfish and can't "give" to others.  I've been told that on numerous occasions bc I'm single without kids, I must be selfish...There must be something wrong with me since I never found a man to impregnate me.  Being single without kids also has certain perks-the ability to buy things that are seen by others as frivolous.  I get comments all the time "I remember being able to buy stuff like that before I had kids", etc, etc.


----------



## babypie

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ according to these idiots- it's selfish because "someone gave me life, so I should give life" what?!?!? Also, *who is going to take care of me when I'm older*....what?!?!? isn't that selfish- to have kids for the purpose that they will take care of me when I'm older. idiots. a bunch of idiots.


 
I hate that argument.  I really let people have it when they say ish that.



kmh1190 said:


> ^There's also a belief that people remain single and childless because they are selfish and can't "give" to others. I've been told that on numerous occasions bc I'm single without kids, I must be selfish...There must be something wrong with me since I never found a man to impregnate me. Being single without kids also has certain perks-the ability to buy things that are seen by others as frivolous. I get comments all the time "I remember being able to buy stuff like that before I had kids", etc, etc.


 
Jealousy.


----------



## kmh1190

Getting back to Mariah, I guess she must really love Nick.  I mean there would be no shortage of men out there who would love to be with her.


----------



## babypie

He's grown on me.  He used to annoy me, can't believe he isn't even 30!


----------



## meela188

Sassys said:


> LOL. I hate when men assume I would turn them away. How will they know unless they try
> 
> I have yet to see a cute man at my gym (not matter which location I go to)
> 
> So depressing.


 
Smile more, you would be shocked how quickly men respond to visual que. Men would always come up to me and say "Why do you look so angry?" or "Smile, you're to pretty to be frowning like that". I used to think that they were just trying to start a conversation until I saw a video of my aunt's wedding. All the bridesmaid's were coming down the aisle smiling and here I am mean mugging down the isle, not really but I looked like I was thinking about something very important. I was actually in a great mood that day but I realize that I don't naturally look very approachable so I make an effort to change that. I don't walk as fast anymore and I try my best to smile and say hello to others.


----------



## meela188

kmh1190 said:


> Getting back to Mariah, I guess she must really love Nick. I mean there would be no shortage of men out there who would love to be with her.


 After I saw that clip of them doing the "handshake" I felt like this


----------



## meela188

Charlie said:


> Oh gosh, have you seen this one?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not a big fan until I saw this video a few years ago..... her voice is just perfect.....




That video just brought me so far back. I loved Mariah's voioce back then, she lost me a for a couple when she couldn't get past that sexy breathy thing she was doing with her voice. I almost forgot Mariah could sing until I heard her on a gospel song on the radio, she gave me CHILLS!!!!! I'm back on the Mariah fan boat for now


----------



## FullyLoaded

Perhaps at this stage in her life she doesn't need to show off the VOICE since she has already cemented her status in the music arena. Either way, I'm such a Mariah stan that I will accept whatever direction she'll go in if it makes her happy. She's earned it. She has let me down a few times, one example is the song she did with Nicky Minaj. Ughhh!



babypie said:


> He's grown on me. He used to annoy me, can't believe he isn't even 30!


 
I couldn't stand him way before the news broke, when it did I was in disbelief. Until an interview came out where he spoke on how she was such a little girl despite everything. So it showed me how they work, he's young in spirit, and so is she. 

Her first husband was an old man and it reeked of control and daddy issues. Other men eventually would be annoyed with her 'forever 13' ways. Nick doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I think they compliment each other very well. I love that he is a good God Fearing, protective, and loving husband. You can tell he would go to the end of the world and back for her and that's what I like about him the most. I hate how people say he's her puppet when that isn't the case. You can tell he is very willing to make it work with her no matter what.


----------



## Sassys

Jasmine K. said:


> I think they compliment each other very well. I love that he is a good God Fearing, protective, and loving husband. You can tell he would go to the end of the world and back for her and that's what I like about him the most. I hate how people say he's her puppet when that isn't the case. You can tell he is very willing to make it work with her no matter what.


 
I agree.  I love the way he always helps her like a gentleman should.  I must admit, like everyone else I never thought this would last more than 6 months, but I like them together.

Maybe Khloe, Lamar, Mariah and Nick know something we don't know when it comes to marrying after dating for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jahpson

knasarae said:


> Not saying you're doing anything wrong but don't be afraid to make the first move.  I used to complain about the same thing.  My friends all told me that it's because I have a very unfriendly disposition.  Well basically they said I look mean, lol!!  And they were surprised at how friendly I was the first time they spoke to me.  So one night they made me practice.. just walking up to guys and initiating a conversation.  I was completely terrified but it worked.  In fact that's how I met my hubby-to-be.  He told me later that he never would've approached me on his own.



my SO is the same way. Its a funny and long story, but if I didn't initialize exchanging numbers, we probably wouldn't be together today...

yours is a very sweet story and you have amazing friends!


----------



## Sassys

meela188 said:


> Smile more, you would be shocked how quickly men respond to visual que. Men would always come up to me and say "Why do you look so angry?" or "Smile, you're to pretty to be frowning like that". I used to think that they were just trying to start a conversation until I saw a video of my aunt's wedding. All the bridesmaid's were coming down the aisle smiling and here I am mean mugging down the isle, not really but I looked like I was thinking about something very important. I was actually in a great mood that day but I realize that I don't naturally look very approachable so I make an effort to change that. I don't walk as fast anymore and I try my best to smile and say hello to others.


 

That is what ALL my male friends say.  They also think men are intimidated by me.  It took my ex 1yr to work up the courage to talk to me (he ws drunk when he finally did it). 

I don't mean to look so mean, it's just the way I look.  I always say "Am i suppose to skip down the street singing zippity do da.

I'm a New Yorker


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> a few of my co workers love to tell me that I'm selfish blah blah blah because at 38 I'm not married and I'm childless. I tell them to mind their business. IMO being judgemental is far worse than being selfish.


 

Wow, your co-workers are just rude.  I don't think a person is selfish to not have children.  I think it's selfish to have child after child and not be able to care for them (aka Octo-Mom)


----------



## YSoLovely

Early Mariah Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Early Mariah Christmas, everyone!




Love it!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sassys said:


> Wow, your co-workers are just rude. I don't think a person is selfish to not have children. I think it's selfish to have child after child and not be able to care for them (aka Octo-Mom)


 
tell me about it- anytime I hear them talking about babies/pregnancies etc, I exit stage left.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> tell me about it- anytime I hear them talking about babies/pregnancies etc, I exit stage left.


 
Well my boss is now determined to find me a husband


----------



## bag-princess

kmh1190 said:


> Getting back to Mariah,




thank you!!





> I think they compliment each other very well.




they really do.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

I can already 'hear' that Christmas song as a Target commercial...


----------



## Sassys

The music video for Mariah's new single "Oh Santa!" reportedly to be directed by Nick Cannon, will start filming tomorrow, October 6 in an undisclosed location in Los Angeles, according to a casting call below.


This will be a smash hit video for the highly anticipated Mariah Carey debut single from her new holiday album!!! We are looking for exciting expressive people to be in the crowd during a set up for Mariah's performance. This will have a slight Outkast 'Hey Ya' American Bandstand approach perfectly blending retro and modern vibes. This will be an exciting fun project to be a part of and Mariah's 'Audience' will be highly featured! 

We are looking for a host that is a look alike to Ed Sullivan or Dick Clark. He will be introducing Mariah Carey and her performance! Need someone with a great voice as well! SUBMIT ASAP CASTING TOMORROW.

We will be sending sides to the selects tonight! Wardrobe: Suit. or shirt and tie. He is a host on a show like American Bandstand

MARIAH CAREY "OH SANTA" MUSIC VIDEO NEW ROLE
Music Video
NON-UNION

Casting Director: Krystal Harris
Interview Dates: Tuesday October 5th 2010 
Callback Date: None casting from first audition 
Start Date: 10/6/2010
Pay Rate: $400.00
Location: Los Angeles


----------



## babypie

*NYC - October 8, 2010*


----------



## YSoLovely

Oh My! Mimi is gorgeous. She's glowing. Amazing. 

And her shoes ar to. die. for!

Just careful with them heels during pregnancy. We don't want another oops...


----------



## platinum_girly

Not so keen on those fishnet tights with open toe shoes...But her skin looks great


----------



## chantal1922

aww she looks cute!


----------



## bag-princess

babypie said:


> *NYC - October 8, 2010*





oh yes - she is just filled with child!!!!! she looks absolutely wonderful - she has that perfect glow going on!  but i don't know why these women take such a chance wearing these heels. i know they are used to it but when you are pregnant and have all that extra weight even walking becomes a job at some points!   you feel like you are literally on a tightrope and i don't see how they do it in those 4" heels!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

babypie said:


> *NYC - October 8, 2010*



She looks so pretty. Love the Lorenzi shoes...


----------



## Jahpson

wow she looks amazing! Glowing and don't tell me she got that from bronzer. lol


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> oh yes - she is just* filled with child!!!!!* she looks absolutely wonderful - she has that perfect glow going on!  but i don't know why these women take such a chance wearing these heels. i know they are used to it but when you are pregnant and have all that extra weight even walking becomes a job at some points!   you feel like you are literally on a tightrope and i don't see how they do it in those 4" heels!



 I swear, I die laughing every freaking time I hear this!


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

Ok, I am convinced, she is definitely preggos  I hope...:wondering, otherwise


----------



## talldrnkofwater

congrats to them! she has such a beautiful glow.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Mariah Carey cuddles up to husband Nick Cannon at a celebration for his 30th birthday held at NYC hotspot Lavo on Friday (October 8).
> 
> The 40-year-old singer hosted a dinner and after-party for Nick at the chic new venue. Friends joined Nick and Mariah at the celebration - he even blew out candles on a DJ-themed cake, complete with headphones and a microphone!
> 
> The day after, Mariah spoiled Nick with some sweets from Sugar Factory at Universal Studios Hollywood. Nick and his musical cohorts later kicked it old school with Nintendo Wii andthe all-new Wii Party game


----------



## chloe-babe

Gosh, imagine the dissapointment now if she really isnt pregnant!!

She must be, right


----------



## White Orchid

I don't think she's preggers.  Just put on a lot of weight.  Happens in your 40s - I should know...


----------



## DC-Cutie

why must Nick always dress like the hired help??


----------



## *spoiled*

She looks beautiful


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> why must Nick always dress like the hired help??


----------



## Sassys

I think it is sad that if she is pregnant she feels she needs to hide it.  Pregnancy for a woman who has accomplished so much in her life should be a joyful thing.  She should be flaunting that belly.  

I love Mariah, but I think it really shows what type of person she truly is. It's okay not to acknowledge the media about your pregnancy (they way Christina and J.Lo did), but to straight up hide it, is really silly.


----------



## Ms.parker123

She looks very pretty in the above picture. I hope she's preggo. She getting up in age, and this is the time for her to have one.


----------



## babypie

Sassys said:


> I think it is sad that if she is pregnant she feels she needs to hide it. Pregnancy for a woman who has accomplished so much in her life should be a joyful thing. She should be flaunting that belly.
> 
> I love Mariah, but I think it really shows what type of person she truly is. It's okay not to acknowledge the media about your pregnancy (they way Christina and J.Lo did), but to straight up hide it, is really silly.


 Maybe she's still in the critical early stage and doesn't want to announce it until it's safe??


----------



## FullyLoaded

She appears to be very happy in the pics, I don't think pregnancy is making her sad at all. She has a right to keep as much as she wants to herself even if it is obvious.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't think she is hiding it at all. if she was not out in public and people were wondering where she is and why it would be different but she is not hiding at all to me! she doesn't need to explain or discuss every little detail of her life and i think this is something she and nick would like to share and enjoy with each other as much as they can for as long as they can.  i love seeing them soooooo happy and in love - that is enough for me!  just look at her face - how can anyone suggest that she is not happy and filled with joy!


----------



## HauteMama

^ Filled with joy AND child!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think she is hiding it at all. The pics are pretty obvious.

Why does the media need a confirmation of an obviously pregnant woman.

She looks amazing.

yay for them.

I have loved this woman from day one. always will.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> *I don't think she is hiding it at all. The pics are pretty obvious.
> 
> Why does the media need a confirmation of an obviously pregnant woman.
> 
> She looks amazing.
> 
> yay for them.*
> 
> I have loved this woman from day one. always will.



Ditto.


----------



## White Orchid

Gosh I must be the only one who isn't convinced she's pregnant.  I think it's just weight gain but time will tell.  He has a very cute smile.


----------



## declaredbeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> why must Nick always dress like the hired help??


----------



## bag-princess

HauteMama said:


> ^ Filled with joy AND child!





i don't know why you guys get such a kick - and a good laugh  - out of my little country saying!!!   but i am glad you do!!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah arriving at the Bob Sikes Airport in Baker, Florida on Monday, October 18. Mariah was in Baker to announce the recipient of an _Extreme Makeover: Home Edition_ home.


----------



## YSoLovely

She looks heavy, but not pregnant...


----------



## bag-princess

she looks heavily pregnant to me! look at how she is gripping those rails coming down the steps - she know she could topple over at any moment!


----------



## FullyLoaded

MC has never, ever been this size before. I will be truly shocked if she wasn't preggo.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

_Merry Christmas II You_ will make its debut on HSN today at the following times: 8:30am, 2:30pm and 10:30pm ET. Be sure to tune in!


----------



## declaredbeauty

FullyLoaded said:


> MC has never, ever been this size before. I will be truly shocked if she wasn't preggo.



How embarrassing if she wasn't.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't believe she isn't being carried down the steps of the plane. Love her.


----------



## Kansashalo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't think she is hiding it at all. The pics are pretty obvious.
> 
> Why does the media need a confirmation of an obviously pregnant woman.
> 
> She looks amazing.
> 
> yay for them.
> 
> I have loved this woman from day one. always will.


 
Me too - I am a stan, I'll admit it!

I can't wait to see her baby........


----------



## FullyLoaded

I have been a fan from day one, but didn't become full on stan until Butterfly, which has my favorite song by MC- Breakdown.

What's everyone else's favorite songs? I'm interested to see what we all love.

Mine:

5. Sweetheart
4. Always Be My Baby
3. Forever
2. We Belong Together
1. Breakdown


----------



## Jahpson

I was going through a bad breakup when "We Belong together" came out. I use to think how does she know what I'm going through and she hasn't dated that much? LMFAO

I use to bawl the hell out at that song. Now I won't listen to it because I am happy in my relationship


----------



## platinum_girly

I stopped listening to the song when my brain became infatuated with Wentworth miller in the video


----------



## Kansashalo

FullyLoaded said:


> I have been a fan from day one, but didn't become full on stan until Butterfly, which has my favorite song by MC- Breakdown.
> 
> *What's everyone else's favorite songs?* I'm interested to see what we all love.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 5. Sweetheart
> 4. Always Be My Baby
> 3. Forever
> 2. We Belong Together
> 1. Breakdown


 
Oh goodness, I have so many - where to start

5. Dreamlover (Always puts me in a good mood)
4. Her remix of Fantasy and Butterfly on each CD
3. Fly Like A Bird
2. Any of her Christmas songs!
1. Whenever You Call (with Brian McKnight) - this will be my wedding song whenever that day comes. lol

Breakdown reminds me of a breakup I went through unfortunately (described it to a "t" )


----------



## declaredbeauty

FullyLoaded said:


> I have been a fan from day one, but didn't become full on stan until Butterfly, which has my favorite song by MC- Breakdown.
> 
> What's everyone else's favorite songs? I'm interested to see what we all love.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 5. Sweetheart
> 4. Always Be My Baby
> 3. Forever
> 2. We Belong Together
> 1. Breakdown


Fantasy
Underneath the Stars
Breakdown
Last Kiss
When I Saw You
Melt Away
I Am Free
I Stay In Love
Honey
Ribbon 
Up Out my face
More than just friends
The One
Yours
My Saving Grace

are just a few


----------



## cammy1

^*declaredbeauty* a lot of those songs are my faves as well x


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Always be my Baby
Honey (+remix)
We Belong together
Breakdown
My All

...probably everything off her Number #1s...and I like Shake it Off + Obsessed 

I feel like she's one of true artists that can really sing and sing well.


----------



## Sassys

declaredbeauty said:


> Fantasy
> Underneath the Stars
> Breakdown
> Last Kiss
> When I Saw You
> Melt Away
> I Am Free
> I Stay In Love
> Honey
> Ribbon
> Up Out my face
> More than just friends
> The One
> Yours
> My Saving Grace
> 
> are just a few


 

Way to many to name.  I am a HUGE Mariah fan.  This list is a good one

Also...

I Wish You Well
Love Story
Last Kiss
Angels Cry
It's A Wrap (wish this was a single.  The video could have been funny)


----------



## babypie

*Nick Cannon: Mariah And I "Just Want A Healthy Child"*

Although his wife Mariah Carey is yet to confirm her pregnancy, an excited Nick Cannon is glad to open up about parenthood.

During the Running Russell Simmons party on Tuesday night (October 19), Us magazine asked if the Wild N Out star had thought about how many kids the couple wants.


To this, Cannon replied, "Not really. I mean, it's just whatever God blesses us with at that time. We'll be happy with whatever it is."

Not caring whether he and Mariah have a boy or girl, Cannon opined, "We just want a healthy child."

Recognizing that hell be a young father, Nick continued, "My parents were actually kids when had me. My parents were still in high school and teenagers -- and we have a beautiful relationship. I'll probably be that same way."


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey's cat and mouse gameis she pregnant or just really enjoying lasagna?may soon be over.

Invites have gone out for an October 20th listening session in New York for Carey's new holiday album, "Merry Christmas II You."

Island Def Jam chief L.A. Reid is hosting the event, and Carey will be there to meet and greet friends, family, and radio types.

Unless she's hidden, or a hologram, or sits behind a large pocket book all night, there are undoubtedly going to be questions. And maybe an answer. Recent pictures indicate that our lovely Mariah looks very little like the photo on the invite itself right now.

Remember: Mariah told us through her rep a few weeks ago that she was very "superstitious" about discussing such matters.

Meantime, Mariah's first single from the new album, "Oh Santa," is pretty catchy. Expect to hear it four times a day between Thanksgiving and Christmas!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My favorite song BY FAR without question is BREAKDOWN.

Then to name a few...in no particular order.

Anytime You Need A Friend
Music Box
Remix Always Be My Baby fea Brat and Xscape
Slippin Away
Someday
Vision of Love
I Don't Wanna Cry
Alone in Love
Can't Let Go
Entire Unplugged Album
Beautiful Ones
The Roof
Remix Fly Away Butterfly
Dreamlover Remix (10 minute version)
O Holy Night
Jesus O What A Wonderful Child
Underneath the Stars
Forever
Babydoll
Circles
All in Your Mind

and on and on...


----------



## FullyLoaded

Kansashalo said:


> Oh goodness, I have so many - where to start
> 
> 5. Dreamlover (Always puts me in a good mood)
> 4. Her remix of Fantasy and Butterfly on each CD
> 3. Fly Like A Bird
> 2. Any of her Christmas songs!
> 1. Whenever You Call (with Brian McKnight) - this will be my wedding song whenever that day comes. lol
> 
> *Breakdown reminds me of a breakup I went through unfortunately (described it to a "t" )*


 
Oh yeah- I been there. I do like that even though the song is depressing, Bone Thugs made it a little more uplifting with the 'keep holding on' angle. So I love the song for that. I may get a few lyrics tattooed as a combined life-changing event/secret Mariah tribute thing.

Love the Avatar too- when she announces I plan to change mine.



BagOuttaHell said:


> *My favorite song BY FAR without question is BREAKDOWN.*
> 
> Then to name a few...in no particular order.
> 
> Anytime You Need A Friend
> Music Box
> Remix Always Be My Baby fea Brat and Xscape
> Slippin Away
> Someday
> Vision of Love
> I Don't Wanna Cry
> Alone in Love
> Can't Let Go
> Entire Unplugged Album
> Beautiful Ones
> The Roof
> Remix Fly Away Butterfly
> Dreamlover Remix (10 minute version)
> O Holy Night
> Jesus O What A Wonderful Child
> Underneath the Stars
> Forever
> Babydoll
> Circles
> All in Your Mind
> 
> and on and on...


 
High Five! Mariahdaily had a poll of her top songs voted by the fans who visited the site. Breakdown actually lasted a very long time, I was pleased. I think it made it in the top 10 or 11.

I named only my top 5- the rest are

Underneath the Stars
O Holy Night! <---Can't wait to play this one!
Vision of Love
Dreamlover
Emotions
Heartbreaker and remix
Anytime You Need A Friend
Can't Let Go
Fantasy
Alone in Love
Loverboy

OMG! How could I forget *Shake It Off*! One of my post-divorce playlist stays! LOL

My ex told me when he heard DD singing that and Kelly Clarkson's Since You've Been Gone, he knew it was because of him!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I think the question should have been, "What Mariah song don't you like?"


----------



## YSoLovely

*ALBUM REVIEW FROM THE SCENE: Mariah Carey Debuts "Merry Christmas II You"
*






TheYBF.com was on the scene at Wednesday night's intimate listening party for Mariah Carey's Merry Christmas II You album.  It went down in the beautiful theater in the Lincoln Center in NYC.  And we've got what you can expect from Mimi's second Christmas album we've been waiting over 15 years for.

Set in the Rose Theater of the Lincoln Center, Mariah had the place decked out with gorgeous Christmas decor.  It's usually difficult to slip into the Christmas spirit on a fall day in October, but the decorated white Christmas trees, gold and silver oversized metallic ornaments and gifts around the room, and endless champagne made it way easier.

The current Def Jam head honcho L.A. Reid hosted the evening for the intimate group.  And started off the evening reminding everyone that Mariah's first Merry Christmas album is still one of the best selling Christmas albums of all time.  And her pure love Christmas inspired her to do it again. 

"Anyone who knows Mariah knows she absolutely LOVES Christmas," he said. "She spends so much money on Christmas--probably too much money--gifting everyone, decorating, everything. So this project was purely done out of her love for the Holiday."



There were very personal and never-before-seen pics of Mariah and her friends and fam during Holidays of the past running on large screens as the album played.  Halfway through the album, much of the first part upbeat and produced by Jermaine Dupri, L.A. brought out Mariah to gush about the project.  Peep the video above.











Mrs. Carey was decked out in an interesting blue dress with rosette details on the hem, and blue shiny pumps.  *The fact that we still couldn't tell if this chick is pregnant even this close up is just odd.  She's definitely thicker...but there was no pronounced baby bump. *

She brought out her hubby Nick Cannon to talk about having their place decorated with Christmas decor damn near the whole year so she could be in the right mind to record this. 

There are 4 new original Christmas songs on the album, and many of the usual classics like "Little Drummer Boy" and "First Noel."

One of our fave tracks is a beautiful duet with her mom, Patricia, on "O Come All Ye Faithful".  Her mother is an opera singer, so it was a rare sound of Mariah reminding us of her 8 octaves (we almost forgot with her recent songs) infused with her mom's operatic verses.  Chillbumps.  Simply fab.

Another one of our faves is her remake of the Charlie Brown Christmas song.  With the Charlie Brown pianos straight from the childhood movie playing at the beginning, it flipped into an actual song with Mariah singing the same song as the kids in the movie.

She also included a live performance of "O Holy Night" she did at the West Presbyterian Church with their choir in South Central, LA.  Gave us the same vibe as her live choir-backed performances of "Anytime You Need A Friend" and "I Want To Know What Love Is".

For our fellow Merry Christmas album stans, Mimi included an updated version of "All I Want For Christmas," complete with a remixed intro.  And wrapped the album with a fab version of "Auld Lang Syne".

Overall, her voice sounded better than it's sounded in years.  And it was the perfect mix of classics and originals.  We weren't huge fans of the couple of overly upbeat tracks at the beginning, but 8 out of 10 aint bad. Grade: a semi-biased A-












Hm...


----------



## declaredbeauty

I'm starting to think she gained a lot of weight.


----------



## too_cute

babypie said:


> *Nick Cannon: Mariah And I "Just Want A Healthy Child"*
> 
> Although his wife Mariah Carey is yet to confirm her pregnancy, an excited Nick Cannon is glad to open up about parenthood.
> 
> During the Running Russell Simmons party on Tuesday night (October 19), Us magazine asked if the Wild N Out star had thought about how many kids the couple wants.
> 
> 
> To this, Cannon replied, "Not really. I mean, it's just whatever God blesses us with at that time. We'll be happy with whatever it is."
> 
> Not caring whether he and Mariah have a boy or girl, Cannon opined, "We just want a healthy child."
> 
> *Recognizing that hell be a young father*, Nick continued, "My parents were actually kids when had me. My parents were still in high school and teenagers -- and we have a beautiful relationship. I'll probably be that same way."


a young father? he's 30. what are they talking about?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What song I don't like? That's easy. One Sweet Day.

Can't tell if she is pregnant? Oh my look at her. She is bigger everywhere. Can't see a baby bump? Look at her middle. Her face. Her arms. 

Who writes these things.

She really looks happy.


----------



## Bag*Snob

too_cute said:


> a young father? he's 30. what are they talking about?



LOL  I thought the same thing.  Do they think he is 18 yo?


----------



## dee-dee

BagOuttaHell said:


> *What song I don't like? That's easy. One Sweet Day.*
> 
> Can't tell if she is pregnant? Oh my look at her. She is bigger everywhere. Can't see a baby bump? Look at her middle. Her face. Her arms.
> 
> Who writes these things.
> 
> She really looks happy.


 
Oh my gosh for real?  I love that song!  Even though it makes me very sad.


----------



## knasarae

I'm excited about the album.  I love Mariah.  Really looking forward to the duet with her mom. 

She looks kinda preggo in that side shot.  But yea, hard to tell.  Weird cause she looked really pregnant in that one concert shot where she had on that white shirt.  Goodness, though her breasts are huge!

I don't know anything about fertility treatments, but do any of those make you gain weight?  Just curious.


----------



## YSoLovely

^^I don't know much, either, but people on other sites mention that fertility treatments do make you gain weight. Could be the case here.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> ^^I don't know much, either, but people on other sites mention that fertility treatments do make you gain weight. Could be the case here.


 

A friend of mine had fertility drugs when she had her eggs frozen (she has cancer).  She said she gained 10pounds from the drugs.


----------



## Ladybug09

She could be pregnant and not showing yet. My Mom (in the ob field) said that many first time pregnancies don't show until later because the uterus has never been stretched before. Normally 2nd time babies show earlier in the pregnancy. Also, the weight of the mother plays a factor in how/when the pregnancy shows.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I guess time will tell. When I was pregnant I looked fat because I gained weight all over. During the last few weeks is when I actually looked pregnant. Could be the same case.


----------



## NYCBelle

i think she's preggers just that she's probably carrying a wider belly =) maybe it's a girl =)


----------



## BagsRmyLife

dee-dee said:


> Oh my gosh for real?  I love that song!  Even though it makes me very sad.




Me too! I love that song. I can't really thing of a song that Mariah Carey sang that I CAN'T listen to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if she's not preggers, she eating Nick out of house and home....


----------



## Jahpson

I give my all will be played at my wedding.


----------



## FullyLoaded

^^I don't think I've ever heard that one... I went on youtube to hear it and My All kept coming up. LOL I'll have to hunt it down elsewhere.




BagOuttaHell said:


> What song I don't like? That's easy. *One Sweet Day.*
> 
> Can't tell if she is pregnant? Oh my look at her. She is bigger everywhere. Can't see a baby bump? Look at her middle. Her face. Her arms.
> 
> Who writes these things.
> 
> She really looks happy.


 
I could go the rest of my life without hearing that one. I loved it at first then with the death of a close family friend, everyone in the house wanted this song on repeat. For hours at a time. I'm the only person in my house who likes MC so that's impressive.

So it's not that I don't like it as much as I would rather to never hear it again. I don't care for Touch My Body either.

She looks so pregnant in my eyes. There's no baby bump because she's wearing an A-line top. If she only put on 10 lbs I think she would have been smaller.


----------



## bagaholic85

DC-Cutie said:


> if she's not preggers, she eating Nick out of house and home....



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Sassys

BagsRmyLife said:


> I can't really thing of a song that Mariah Carey sang that I CAN'T listen to.


 

Bliss from the Rainbow album


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> if she's not preggers, she eating Nick out of house and home....


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sassys said:


> Bliss from the Rainbow album




True...actually I didn't like anything from GLITTER either...


----------



## dee-dee

FullyLoaded said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I could go the rest of my life without hearing that one. I loved it at first then with the death of a close family friend, everyone in the house wanted this song on repeat. For hours at a time. I'm the only person in my house who likes MC so that's impressive.
> 
> So it's not that I don't like it as much as I would rather to never hear it again. I don't care for Touch My Body either.
> 
> .


 
I totally understand.  It is a very sad and emotional song.  After my dad passed I couldn't listen anymore.  I just loved the chemistry between Mariah and Boyz 2 Men.  And a big fat *YES* to Touch My Body.  Is that the one where she makes a reference to being on Youtube?  That's the song I was gonna say I can't stand but couldn't remember the name.


----------



## DC-Cutie

One Sweet Day is the equivalent to Electric Slide.  In our family gatherings for funerals One Sweet Day is somehow played ALL THE TIME!  At Family renions the Electric Slide is sure to be played at leat 50-11 times  - ugghhh!


----------



## natcolb65

FullyLoaded said:


> I have been a fan from day one, but didn't become full on stan until Butterfly, which has my favorite song by MC- Breakdown.
> 
> What's everyone else's favorite songs? I'm interested to see what we all love.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 5. Sweetheart
> 4. Always Be My Baby
> 3. Forever
> 2. We Belong Together
> 1. Breakdown


 
OMG!!! I love her!!! My favs are

All of her xmas songs
Joyride
We belong together
Music box
Breakdown
Hate you
Through the rain

Ok I could go on and on!!! Maybe I don't have a fav!!! I LOVE almost all of her songs!!! That's what's most on my Ipod.


----------



## Kansashalo

BagsRmyLife said:


> True...actually I didn't like anything from GLITTER either...



I liked 'Loverboy' and 'Didn't Mean To Turn You On' but I am a kid of the 80's!

You know you are a stan when you like Glitter. lol

I would LOVE to see her in concert on day.  I would probably spend the entire concert like this kid:


----------



## Lynny0780

I went to a concert of hers, i think it was like 3 years ago. It was so good! I had so much fun! I was right up front and she even walked right in front of me. I remember her body looked really good, even tho people were still calling her fat, and her legs were amazing.

But yea she kinda looks like she could be prego in the side shot. Maybe because she keeps wearing clothes that are loose up it hides the bump..


----------



## Lynny0780




----------



## RedSoleAddict

No denying that bump there! So cute..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I went to see her at MSG about 4 years ago. I got a seat on the day of and it turns out I was in the section with the fan club/"lambs" and Mariah walked passed me and TOUCHED MY HAND as she walked to the center stage.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's so pregnant


----------



## Ladybug09

Girl, that wrestling clip is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Kansashalo said:


> I liked 'Loverboy' and 'Didn't Mean To Turn You On' but I am a kid of the 80's!
> 
> You know you are a stan when you like Glitter. lol
> 
> I would LOVE to see her in concert on day. I would probably spend the entire concert like this kid:
> images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/4/19/129161781976533903.gif


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she's so pregnant


 Agreed. Here are bigger pics from the concert.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ches-Christmas-album-keeps-mum-pregnancy.html


----------



## BudgetBeauty

dee-dee said:


> Oh my gosh for real? I love that song! Even though it makes me very sad.


 
I love that song, too! It's so funny to watch the video and see vintage Mariah, in casual cut-off and Converse sneakers.


----------



## meela188

Mariah is very clearly pregnant but DAMN, why has she gained sooooo much weight already???


----------



## declaredbeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I went to see her at MSG about 4 years ago. I got a seat on the day of and it turns out I was in the section with the fan club/"lambs" and Mariah walked passed me and TOUCHED MY HAND as she walked to the center stage.



I would have died.


----------



## FullyLoaded

BagOuttaHell said:


> I went to see her at MSG about 4 years ago. I got a seat on the day of and it turns out I was in the section with the fan club/"lambs" and Mariah walked passed me and TOUCHED MY HAND as she walked to the center stage.


 

 Oh wow- so awesome!

I saw her in person when TEOMimi came out and she sang in Times Square. I even went to Best Buy to wait in line for tickets to have her sign the CD, but I was so cold and would have to wait alone since none of my friends like Mariah. People were lining up at 3am waiting for the store to open, to get a ticket then you had to come back at 7pm or something to have her sign. I understand why they did it, but I didn't want to go through all that.

I haven't seen her in concert yet, shame on me. I will though, no doubt about it.

I'm so looking forward to her baby ballads, I know they'll be so beautiful.


----------



## Sassys

Eonline.com

*Mariah Carey Preggers&#8212;and the J.Lo Connection! *

If Mariah Carey's feeling emotions, it's probably because of that baby she's carrying.

A source confirms to E! News that the 40-year-old pop star is pregnant with her and hubby Nick Cannon's first child after undergoing in vitro fertilization at a Beverly Hills clinic.

It's a good thing Cannon thinks Mimi is going to be a great mommy.

PHOTOS: Top 9 Stylish Pregnant Celebrities

Our Carey source says that the five-time Grammy winner is being treated at the Southern California Reproductive Center&#8212;the same clinic, the source says, where Jennifer Lopez received care while expecting twins Max and Emme.

Of course, Carey could have practically given birth twice over during the span in which she's been rumored to be pregnant.

Bumpwatch really focused on the "Hero" singer when Cannon touted a big announcement (their dog was having puppies) and then again when she was spotted in August wearing a maternity dress. And then again when she was photographed at LAX in a wheelchair (stiletto = twisted ankle).

Plus, if she ever gained an ounce...look out.

Her rep declined to comment.

But now the world is free to embrace Carey's belly with open arms. Congrats to the expectant parents!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Invitro certainly worked quickly in her case.


----------



## Sassys

I am guessing she will announce on Ellen on 11/2/2010, Same day as her album release


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's been talked about for months now, and finally Mariah Carey has come clean: She's pregnant! 

"Yes, we are pregnant. This is true," Carey, 41, said on the Today show Thursday morning as part of a sneak peek at a three-part Access Hollywood interview. "It's been a long journey. It's been tough because I've been trying to hold on to a shred of privacy." 

Husband Nick Cannon, 30, joined the interview to talk about the "absolutely emotional" news, adding, "The greatest gift on earth is a child." 

Carey, who also told of a miscarriage two years ago, would not reveal her due date. She would only say "it's still early" and "expecting is great." Ever-supportive Cannon said of the loss, "It strengthened our relationship so much &#8230; she handled it so well."


----------



## iluvmybags

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101028/ap_on_en_mu/us_people_mariah_carey

NEW YORK  Mariah Carey is going to have to add lullabies to her repertoire.

The superstar singer confirmed on NBC's "Today" show Thursday that she and husband Nick Cannon are expecting their first child. Carey says the baby is due in the spring.

Carey had declined to discuss her pregnancy, the subject of rampant speculation for months, until now.

"Yes, we are pregnant, it's true," she said in an interview with "Access Hollywood's" Billy Bush that was shown on "Today."

"It's been a long journey, but it's been tough because I've been trying to ... hold on to a shred of privacy, and that was not easy."

Carey, 40, and Cannon, 30, have been the subject of a baby watch since they got married after a whirlwind romance two years ago.

They laughed off the rumors when they occurred soon after their wedding.

"We thought it was fun, because they kept saying, 'Oh she's pregnant.' Yeah, whatever. So we took the test and it was positive," she said.

But Carey had a miscarriage soon afterward.

"It was really sad, so we really had to absorb this and take it in," she said.

Cannon hailed his wife's strength for being able to laugh in front of the cameras, but later, "crying herself to sleep."

Bush said that Carey told him the baby was conceived naturally, and added that the couple does not know the sex of the baby.

Besides a baby on the way, Carey also has a new album: her second holiday CD, "Merry Christmas II You."


----------



## BagsRmyLife

DC-Cutie said:


> "Yes, we are pregnant. This is true," Carey, 41, said on the Today show Thursday morning as part of a sneak peek at a three-part Access Hollywood interview. "It's been a long journey. It's been tough because I've been trying to hold on to a shred of privacy."



Congrats to her! She did try hard to keep it private and after her miscarriage, people should understand why.


----------



## iluvmybags

Video at the link
http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b208089_mariah_carey_finally_confirms.html?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

It's the announcement everyone was waiting for: Mimi is going to be a mommy.

Confirming the worst-kept secret in Hollywood, *Mariah Carey* and *Nick Cannon* this morning announced that they are expecting their first child together this spring.

As for why the cloak of secrecy surrounding the pregnancy&#8212;seemingly stronger than the usual run-of-the-mill privacy-seeking celebrity variety&#8212;they had a reason for that, too.

"Yes, we are pregnant, this is true," she said this morning on the Today show. "It's been a long journey, but it's been tough because I've been trying to hold onto a shred of privacy, and that is not easy."

Mariah went on to say that the news of her impending motherhood is "absolutely emotional, but for so many reasons."

One in particular is that the world's Bumpwatch: Mariah Edition began pretty much as soon as she swapped vows with Cannon two years ago.

Carey said that she and Nick laughed at that first round of rumors, but took the relentless scrutiny seriously enough to actually take a pregnancy test. It came back positive. So did the multiple tests they took after to confirm it.

Sadly, one month later, she suffered a miscarriage.

"It was really sad, so we had really to absorb this and take it in," she said.

Her hubby Nick joined her for part of the interview and credited his wife's strength during both that and this time, saying she put on a brave face in public, but often cried herself to sleep at night.

This time around, however, the only tears shed are out of happiness. But understandably, Mariah, who says she and Nick conceived naturally, is playing it close to the vest. Or at least as close as she can.

"It's still early," she said, when asked how far along she was. "We're expecting in the spring, let's say that. I don't want to give too much specific outlines."

The couple opted not to find out the sex of the baby yet, though Mariah admitted she would likely cave before the due date if for no other reason than to know which color scheme to go with in what will no doubt be an immaculately decorated nursery.

Anyone who saw her infamous _Cribs_ can attest to that. Congrats, Mariah!


----------



## ilvoelv

Aww  so happy for them!


----------



## morgan20

Oh that's great news! I was getting worried she might have been unwell!


----------



## ouip98

Congrats!!! So happy for them... Love mariah


----------



## *spoiled*

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

YAYYY! So Happy for them!


----------



## Kansashalo

Yah! Go Mariah and Nick !


----------



## YSoLovely

Woohoo!!!! So glad it's official! 

And they said they didn't know if they gonna have a boy or a girl, so there's still hoping for _Rainbow Butterfly Unicorn Princess Cannon-Carey_!


----------



## declaredbeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> It's been talked about for months now, and finally Mariah Carey has come clean: She's pregnant!
> 
> "Yes, we are pregnant. This is true," Carey, 41, said on the Today show Thursday morning as part of a sneak peek at a three-part Access Hollywood interview. "It's been a long journey. It's been tough because I've been trying to hold on to a shred of privacy."
> 
> Husband Nick Cannon, 30, joined the interview to talk about the "absolutely emotional" news, adding, "The greatest gift on earth is a child."
> 
> *Carey, who also told of a miscarriage two years ago, would not reveal her due date. She would only say "it's still early" and "expecting is great." Ever-supportive Cannon said of the loss, "It strengthened our relationship so much  she handled it so well."*




No wonder they were so mum about it.


----------



## Belle49

So happy for them!!! Here's to an easy pregnancy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ Right. 

I wish her a happy, safe, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Ladybug09

iluvmybags said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101028/ap_on_en_mu/us_people_mariah_carey
> 
> NEW YORK  Mariah Carey is going to have to add lullabies to her repertoire.
> 
> The superstar singer confirmed on NBC's "Today" show Thursday that she and husband Nick Cannon are expecting their first child. Carey says the baby is due in the spring.
> 
> Carey had declined to discuss her pregnancy, the subject of rampant speculation for months, until now.
> 
> "Yes, we are pregnant, it's true," she said in an interview with "Access Hollywood's" Billy Bush that was shown on "Today."
> 
> "It's been a long journey, but it's been tough because I've been trying to ... hold on to a shred of privacy, and that was not easy."
> 
> Carey, 40, and Cannon, 30, have been the subject of a baby watch since they got married after a whirlwind romance two years ago.
> 
> They laughed off the rumors when they occurred soon after their wedding.
> 
> "We thought it was fun, because they kept saying, 'Oh she's pregnant.' Yeah, whatever. So we took the test and it was positive," she said.
> 
> But Carey had a miscarriage soon afterward.
> 
> "It was really sad, so we really had to absorb this and take it in," she said.
> 
> Cannon hailed his wife's strength for being able to laugh in front of the cameras, but later, "crying herself to sleep."
> 
> Bush said that Carey told him the baby was *conceived naturally*, and added that the couple does not know the sex of the baby.
> 
> Besides a baby on the way, Carey also has a new album: her second holiday CD, "Merry Christmas II You."


 
Don't believe that part.

But however the baby was conceived super congrat to Mariah and Nick.


----------



## Jahpson

which rocket scientist do we have to thank for this discovery?

congrats to Mariah!


----------



## carvedwords

Yay so happy for her!!


----------



## BooYah

Big congrats to Mariah, Nick and baby


----------



## Sassys

So happy for them!!  Yay!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

congrats to them!!


----------



## chantal1922

Good for them!


----------



## asianbelle

Congrats to Mariah... finally confirmed it!


----------



## everything posh

Congrats to them! Hope she has a happy and healthy rest of her pregnancy!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## too_cute

NYCBelle said:


> i think she's preggers just that she's probably carrying a wider belly =) *maybe it's a girl =)*


i reckon it's a girl too. congrats to them both.


----------



## roxys

I hope its a girl! Congrats to them!


----------



## natcolb65

Got her xmas cd this morn!!! I know it's not time foe holiday music yet but I had to listen and I love it!!! Not as much as the first one but it's very close.


----------



## babypie

After confirming that she is indeed pregnant with her first baby, Mariah Carey is now openly talking about her pregnancy.

Sitting down with Ellen DeGeneres on Tuesday (November 2), the Touch My Body babe told: "I get a little nauseous. It's like a constant ugh."

Deciding to keep the sex of the baby unknown, Mariah added, "I'm not going to impose pink on a girl. Do you think I'm really going to go that hard with it? That's how you get the exact opposite."

When Ellen asked if she could guess whether shes having a boy or girl, Carey responded, "I would prefer not. Because imagine if you're a baby inside someone's body. Do you really want someone imposing their sex ideas on you? Not really? I'm just saying. Would you want them to be like it's definitely a girl  would you?


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Cute dad + beautiful mom = Gorgeous baby!  Congrats to them!!


----------



## roxys

I can't wait to get her new christmas CD. I love her voice!


----------



## Tangerine

roxys said:


> I can't wait to get her new christmas CD. I love her voice!



Me too! It isn't Xmas without Mariah


----------



## Sassys

roxys said:


> I can't wait to get her new christmas CD. I love her voice!


 

Ordered mine from Amazon yesterday!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bagaholic85

she looks good there  thats so great for them.  congrats to both of them


----------



## declaredbeauty

Sassys said:


>




Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kansashalo

natcolb65 said:


> Got her xmas cd this morn!!! I know it's not time foe holiday music yet but I had to listen and I love it!!! Not as much as the first one but it's very close.


 
Headed to iTunes now to purchase!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah on George Lopez 11/2/10


----------



## Sassys

Spotted, Mariah wearing flats! I love Mariah, but sometimes she really needs to tone down the Divaness just a bit (Mariah you were not born with feet like a Barbie doll lol)

 She enters @ 1.39


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Sassys said:


> Spotted, Mariah wearing flats! I love Mariah, but sometimes she really needs to tone down the Divaness just a bit (Mariah you were not born with feet like a Barbie doll lol)



^^Love the vintage Mimi pics. Thanks for posting these.  She's gorgeous!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Sassys said:


> Mariah on George Lopez 11/2/10





Her boobs look HUGE! haha


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Hi-ClassBaby said:


> Her boobs look HUGE! haha



The baby will never go hungry...


----------



## Jahpson

neither will Nick hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## declaredbeauty

I need those boots!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

*



"My Baby Dreams Came True"*
*Us Weekly - November 15, 2010 Issue*
*Mariah Carey tells Us about overcoming miscarriage and expecting a little one with hubby Nick Cannon* _By_ Eric Andersson

On a recent morning in the New York City home she shares with Nick Cannon, Mariah Carey tells _Us_ she felt at peace. "Nick was sleeping. I was lying in bed next to him," says Carey, who, on October 28, finally confirmed the news that _Us_ was first to break: She's expecting her first child. "I was like, Oh, this is a real feeling of contentment."

Getting there wasn't easy. After their six-week courtship and April 2008 wedding, Carey, 40, got pregnant. But early in her second trimester, she suffered a miscarriage. The singer cried herself to sleep many nights, but she and Cannon, 30, host of NBC's _America's Got Talent_, didn't give up. Carey began taking progesterone, a hormone that is often prescribed to boost fertility and support or help maintain pregnancy in women susceptible to miscarriage  and earlier this year, they conceived. With their baby due this spring, Carey, whose album _Merry Christmas II You_ is out now, and Cannon open up to _Us'_ Melanie Bromley.

*Congratulations! How do you feel?*
*MC* I'm very happy. But there's other stuff that comes along with pregnancy, physically: I'm sleepy and in a constant state of nausea! I can kind of control it if I just calm down and don't throw up. It's not great for a singer to throw up! My little trick is Dr. Brown's soda. It's syrupy, so that helps.

*Tell Us how you found out you were pregnant.*
*MC* We were at home in L.A. and I did a pee test, and then I did another and another. At one point I had, like, a collection in my bathroom! Those things aren't always accurate. I'm about taking blood and all that, really. So I was like, Let me just make sure.

*What made you take a test? Had you missed a period?*
*MC* Yeah. We had been trying, so every month we checked. I did the first test alone, then I showed Nick. We were both really excited, and then I said, "Come on, let's do another one!" And that's how it went.
*NC* We had all these pregnancy tests around that said _yes, yes, yes._ It was cool! Just seeing the joy on Mariah's face was priceless. Knowing everything that she went through, it was wonderful. Obviously, I was happy for our child, but even more so, to see her relief and excitement was awesome.

*Did you cry?*
*NC* We definitely cried! We still cry all the time. It's an emotional journey. Every time we hear some news about the baby, it's so emotional. We love it.

*It must have been an amazing moment, especially after going through the miscarriage two years ago.*
*MC* When we first got pregnant back then it was quick, so we just assumed everything would be easy.
*NC* At that point, we had been married a little more than a half a year, and everything was going as planned. It was all wonderful, and then we were hit with a devastating blow out of nowhere. It was around the holidays, and we have other family members who have little babies... Seeing other people with their families when we were just preparing to create ours took its toll.
*MC* It was kind of tough, because I had to go through two medical procedures after that. I didn't share what happened with anybody. Nobody in my family knew. I was a little bit depressed, and Nick and I went through that alone. It really did strengthen our relationship.

*How did you get through that time?*
*NC* We both have a spiritual foundation, and she tapped into that. She read the Bible every night before she went to sleep. She prayed and spent time meditating and focusing within.
*MC* It's making me very emotional even to think about it, but he was very strong for me.
*NC* To hear that is suprising, because I was always enamored by how well _she_ was handling it. We had already started doing the planning, and then suddenly that goes away and you have to continue on with your life.
*MC* That's what being with the right person means. It's not just when everything is fantastic. It's when you go through the ups and downs and you don't really know the outcome. And, thank God, everything was all right and the doctor wasn't saying, "You can't get pregnant." At least it wasn't that type of a situation.

*When did you feel like you could try again?*
*NC* It wasn't a set date. We just took it one day at a time. The doctor didn't want her to be stressed. When women want to have children, they often focus on just that. So I encouraged her to work on another album to get her mind off it.
*MC* I dove into my music.
*NC* I would always say, "It's in God's hands. God will give us a child when the time is right." And our sex life is amazing, so it could be any month. We were always practicing!

*There are reports that you did IVF to get pregnant. Did you use fertility methods, besides taking progesterone?*
*NC* No, not at all. But Mariah had acupuncture, all over her body. I think it helped her quite a bit, because it was a good destressor. She had it done once a day!

*How else did you help her stay calm?*
*NC* I feel like it's my husbandly duty to make sure nobody stresses her out! We spent a lot of time eating popcorn in bed, watching our favorite DVDs: Quentin Tarantino's _Jackie Brown_, every season of _The Wite_. And we would watch _Bruno_ over and over!

*Nick's so attentive!*
*MC* He always does stuff for me. The other day, he came home with some flowers and butterfly balloons from this really cute place  and a pizza! We're in New York now after spending so much time in L.A., and with all due respect to everybody, they don't know how to make a pizza there!

*What are your other cravings?*
*MC* Roasted red peppers! I haven't had them in so long.
*NC* And McDonald's. I think I have probably more cravings than she does! We order McDonald's in the middle of the night, so we have to find a 24-hour one. She likes a cheeseburger and fries, and I always want to get a milk shake.

*How is your body changing?*
*MC* Well, there's the obvious weight gain. I'm looking forward to working out again! The progesterone makes you really, really bloated and super-_ugh_ feeling.

*You love fashion. What have you been wearing?*
*MC* I've definitely changed my way of dressing a lot! Nothing fits right now, so around the house I wear pajamas. I have three sets of the same pair: It's like a little dress and these long, loose pants. And I'm constantly wearing a bra! TMI! But it's true. I need it for comfort.

*Are you nervous about giving birth?*
*MC* Yes! I'm very scared. I look at those people who give birth in the water, because that's my most comfortable place, but there's no way I would do that. The other thing is privacy. How do you have privacy in a hospital? I have to scope it out. I have a friend who just had a baby, and she had a whole suite. I'll need to explore that!

*Do you know the sex of the baby?*
*MC* We don't know.
*NC* We're just hoping for a beautiful and healthy baby!

*What kind of parents do you want to be?*
*MC* You always want to give your kids everything you ever wanted. I knew I didn't want to embark on this journey without a life partner, a husband, because I grew up in a single-parent situation. [Carey's parents divorced when she was 3.] My mom tried very hard to make everything nice, and she did a good job, but I always felt that if I ever had kids I'd give them as much normalcy as possible  which is difficult in this business!

*What about you, Nick?*
*NC* I learned so much from my father and my grandfather, so I want to apply everything that they taught me. And Will Smith, who discovered me, had been like a big brother to me since I was 17. He's done such a wonderful job with his kids. Mariah's going to be the most amazing mom ever. She's a nurturing spirit. She's the type of person who, no matter who comes around, wants to make sure everybody's all right.
*MC* I have a lot to learn. Being a parent is a huge responsibility.

*Are you reading up on the baby's growth?*
*NC* We're definitely doing our research! We have all the books. I'm an internet geek, so I'm always online. We get excited at every checkup  just the fact that it's been another week or another month and everything is A-OK. That's all we care about.

*What are you most looking forward to about being parents?*
*NC* Teaching my child about love and being the best role model I can possibly be.
*MC* The first thing that comes to mind is music. I would love to see if that is a factor, you know? Because I really do feel like that's something that's handed down, and it's-in-the-family thing. My mom's a singer, and we have a duet on my Christmas album.

*When you look at Nick and think, I'm going to be the mother of his child, how do you feel?*
*MC* It amazes me. He's a great person, and we have more in common than not. I know people initially were like, "What? Those two?" But I think people know us get it.


----------



## Kansashalo

Yah Mariah!!!!!




Jahpson said:


> neither will Nick hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## knasarae

Aw, I'm so happy for them!!!  And now we have an answer to why Mariah has been looking so bloated.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I think she's further along than most think. I'm so excited about her pregnancy though.


----------



## Jahpson

Taylor Swift is dating Jake??? whoa


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> Aw, I'm so happy for them!!! And now we have an answer to why Mariah has been looking so bloated.


 
Me to.  Normally I could care less about a celebrity getting married or having a baby, but I am so excited for them (I can't stop thinking about it).  I guess hearing that Mariah finally found Nick at 38yrs old and he makes her so happy gives me so much hope for me. I am 35 and I feel like my time to get married and have a baby is quickly slipping by me.  I was one of those people who thought they would never last after only being together for 6 weeks and getting married.  I guess when you find the one, you just know and there is no reason to wait.

I just hope and pray, I to can find that happiness




BudgetBeauty said:


> I think she's further along than most think. I'm so excited about her pregnancy though.


 
I think she is further along too.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Me to. Normally I could care less about a celebrity getting married or having a baby, but I am so excited for them (I can't stop thinking about it). I guess hearing that Mariah finally found Nick at 38yrs old and he makes her so happy gives me so much hope for me. I am 35 and I feel like my time to get married and have a baby is quickly slipping by me. I was one of those people who thought they would never last after only being together for 6 weeks and getting married. I guess when you find the one, you just know and there is no reason to wait.
> 
> I just hope and pray, I to can find that happiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is further along too.


 
I agree. I really didn't see them making it either but they seem to be very well suited for each other.  I know she's said that TM was very controlling both in her career and relationship.  I'm glad that she has found someone who makes her happy.  And especially after hearing about the miscarraige wish them a smooth, successful pregnancy and a healthy baby!

I think a lot of us think she's further along!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BudgetBeauty said:


> I think she's further along than most think. I'm so excited about her pregnancy though.



I agree.


----------



## Jahpson

same. I am so happy for her!! what a change these last couple of years have been. I can't believe that Mariah is going to be a mommy!


----------



## Sassys

Wonder what baby Cannon will think when he/she sees mommy's old barely there outfit


----------



## Sassys

Classic LMAO


----------



## Ladybug09

I too think she's further along.

I'm glad she finally admitted she was pregnant, but I'm sorry, stop all ready with the media extravaganza!!!


Now as time has gone by, I think Nick and her compliment....She may be older in age, but acts younger, so I think a younger man compliments her. Also, I believe since they are at different ends of the career spectrum, it balances their rship because he's not competing with her....her career is on an entire different stratosphere.


----------



## vhdos

^what media extravaganza?  I barely ever see and/or hear anything about her.  The last tiny blurb I heard was in regards to her "announcement," but haven't heard a thing since then.


----------



## platinum_girly

Don't forget, his "beef" with her started way back...like right after they finished. He released "Superman" which was aimed at her...


----------



## Jahpson

harlem_cutie said:


> Dear Nick - we still remember the earache that was "Gigolo". Sit down please!



and "your pops dont like me" lolz


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

platinum_girly said:


> Don't forget, his "beef" with her started way back...like right after they finished. He released "Superman" which was aimed at her...




I forgot about this song, I used to like it. Didn't know it was aimed at Mariah though.


----------



## platinum_girly

Yeah, he has those recordings remember where she called him "superman" haha


----------



## meela188

I just don't like Eminem as a person, he is so very disrespectful towards women. He picked on Brittney, Christina, Mariah(post relationship), and Jessica Simpson. I just can't respect him, what grown man who goes around targeting women? they can't stand next to you lyrically so why even bother go after them like that. Em has insecurity issues and it's just plain weird. I notice that he never tries that nonsense with women who have hood boyfriends/husbands just the easy targets. If Mariah was married to one of those thug life dudes Eminem would have shut his trap a long time ago because he don't want none. He feels like Nick is a cornball(truth to it) so he keeps Mariah's name in his mouth. Who cares if Mariah didn't want to admit you guys dated, you know what I have some exes I would like to forget as well, you brush it off as a man. what you DON'T do is go on a tyrade and keep voicemails for years, he is looney tunes.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think the truth of it is that he REALLY liked her, he was gutted when she broke up with him, went on a downward spiral after that and Proofs death so when he finaly got well again it was one of the first things that came to mind when going into the studio. We know that the way that he works through his demons is in the recording studio, then i think he got seriously mad when she denied ever being with him, he hurt his male ego and pride. That's why he went at her the way that he did. But yeah- his actions are a turn-off. Even going on and on and on about Kim and Haylie in even damn song was off putting to me. Once you have heard about it once then you don't need to hear about it a million darn times...
But i do recall him doing an interview a few years back and he spoke fondly of Mariah, he said something about he could see them growing old together, him and her sitting in an old folks home, haha so i guess it went sour after she finished with him and then denied it all?


----------



## Baby Boo

i remember that song.. i liked it... never saw the video till now,, i wonder if that outfit is a reflection of waht she wore for him or something...

the guy has issues for sure.. but i still think hes good with lyrics


----------



## arnott

meela188 said:


> I just don't like Eminem as a person, he is so very disrespectful towards women. He picked on Brittney, Christina, Mariah(post relationship), and Jessica Simpson. I just can't respect him, what grown man who goes around targeting women? they can't stand next to you lyrically so why even bother go after them like that. Em has insecurity issues and it's just plain weird. I notice that he never tries that nonsense with women who have hood boyfriends/husbands just the easy targets. If Mariah was married to one of those thug life dudes Eminem would have shut his trap a long time ago because he don't want none. He feels like Nick is a cornball(truth to it) so he keeps Mariah's name in his mouth. Who cares if Mariah didn't want to admit you guys dated, you know what I have some exes I would like to forget as well, you brush it off as a man. what you DON'T do is go on a tyrade and keep voicemails for years, he is looney tunes.



What did he say about Jessica?


----------



## platinum_girly

arnott said:


> What did he say about Jessica?


 
He made jabs at her in the "We made you" video. You know- "curvy" girl in Daisy dukes, munching on a burger:


----------



## knasarae

Funny how a lot of the best/biggest stars are so tormented internally.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I think he really liked Mariah as well. To be fair to Mariah though, she doesn't seem like the type who'd tell Em one thing in the bedroom, and tell the world something else. I think she genuinely didn't believe they were together. She probably thought they were just having fun.



> Em has insecurity issues and it's just plain weird. I notice that he never tries that nonsense with women who have hood boyfriends/husbands just the easy targets.



I agree. He is very selective with his targets. I noticed that he almost never goes after black men (Nick Cannon as the exception).


----------



## Sassys

Finniest thing I have heard all year.  

*Mariah Carey won't hire nanny when baby is born*
The 40-year-old singer &#8211; who announced she is expecting her first child with husband Nick Cannon last month &#8211; doesn't plan to have any help when her new arrival comes.

She said: "I'm going to be hands on, 'I wouldn't be like, 'Oh, I'm a having a child, yay! Let me get a nanny so I can give her the baby. Take the kid.' That doesn't work for me. I don't believe in that."

Mariah has also hinted she is planning to put her career on hold so she can completely focus on her child.

She added to Britain's OK! magazine: "You can get caught up in Hollywood-land and that's maybe not the best thing for kids, because they didn't ask for it. I don't know that I always felt safe as a child and that's nobody's fault. I feel like it's important to be responsible and to think, well maybe if I do this it's not the best thing for my child. You have to take a backseat a little bit, and as someone in the public eye you're not used to doing that."

Mariah is confident she and Nick, 30, will make great parents, although she isn't sure if she wants a big family.

She said: "I think we will make good parents and that we will be able to figure out how to do it properly. We'd be happy with one. We're so busy &#8211; if you have six kids running around no one gets what they need. What I want is to have children in a good way, with the right husband, with the right family life."

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/Entertainment/20101110/mariah-baby-nanny-101110/


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ Good for her!


----------



## Sassys

I love Mariah, but she is full of crap.  This from the same woman who travels with a huge entourage and has an assistant hold her drink for her.  Her body guards are always holding her hands so she can walk (Who does that lol).  Also, while on a yacht, she had someone put cream in her hair.  Why can't she put cream in her own hair lol.

We love you Mariah, but please... lmao


----------



## FullyLoaded

^he gets drunk/high, whatever but he isn't stupid.


----------



## Jasmine K.

^^^^Lmao I was thinking the exact thing. Maybe having a child will humble her and ground her a little.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Sassys said:


> Finniest thing I have heard all year.
> 
> *Mariah Carey won't hire nanny when baby is born*


 
^^Love Mimi, but I see this lasting as long as a New Year's Resolution...1 week tops.


----------



## divalicioust

J Lo said the same thing and eventually got nannies, Mariah, PLEASE spare us, lol.

That being said I'm very happy for her and Nick.  A child is a blessing and it's something she wanted for a while, I wish her nothing but the best.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ladybug09 said:


> Now as time has gone by, I think Nick and her compliment....She may be older in age, but acts younger, so I think a younger man compliments her. Also, I believe since they are at different ends of the career spectrum, it balances their rship because he's not competing with her....her career is on an entire different stratosphere.



I agree - I actually do see them lasting....

I was going to add "for a Hollywood couple" but I think in general.


----------



## PrincessMe

how is mariah going to go without a nanny and still sleep 15 hours a day?? lmao


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey Tapes Christmas Special NYC 11/19*


----------



## Cheryl24

SNOOPY!!  


Adorable pics....Mimi looks so happy!


----------



## morgan20

Mariah looks about eight months pregnant!  She is due about late December/January?


----------



## bag-princess

she looks wonderful! and so happy!!  but i must say i don't understand how someone was soooooo superstitious about announcing she was pregnant because she did not want to jinx it would even think about wearing those heels!!  as for the nanny - or i guess i should say "not" nanny - i would have to see it to believe it!  she is so high maintenance  but i know that a baby can change a woman in ways you would not believe!


----------



## morgan20

She does look wonderful..........so happy for her!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

^^I love those pics!  I am so happy she is actually wearing something temperature-appropriate, not three sizes too small, and not showing off her boobs!  She looks classy, beautiful, and every inch the superstar she is!  I especially love the pic with Snoopy!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah from her "Mariah Carey: Merry Christmas To You" special that is  airing on Monday, December 13 at 9:00pm ET on ABC. The show was filmed  at The Orpheum Theatre in Los Angeles, CA on Saturday, November 6, 2010.


----------



## chantal1922

She looks cute!


----------



## bag-princess

she looks FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!  she is just glowing.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Mariah! although...a lil too short. (but that's expected from her)


----------



## Sassys

Mariah & Patricia Carey- O Come All Ye Faithful/Hallelujah Chorus


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those outfits are amazing. I also caught her on the shopping channel last night. Not sure which one. She had some cute boots she was selling.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks great as usual


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Those outfits are amazing. I also caught her on the shopping channel last night. Not sure which one. She had some cute boots she was selling.





it was HSN


----------



## solange

Coolness.


----------



## babypie

Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade - December 3, 2010


----------



## heart goes boOm

she looks cute with that hair


----------



## Pursegrrl

She looks amazing as always!!  Wow, her bubbies are really big


----------



## Kansashalo

bag-princess said:


> she looks wonderful! and so happy!!  but i must say i don't understand how someone was soooooo superstitious about announcing she was pregnant because she did not want to jinx it would even think about wearing those heels!!  as for the nanny - or i guess i should say "not" nanny - i would have to see it to believe it!  she is so high maintenance  but* i know that a baby can change a woman in ways you would not believe!*



This is why I can't wait to see what life brings after the baby for her. 

She looks sooooo cute and happy in those pics.


----------



## Jahpson

her dress is so short, I swear I saw the fetus just wave


----------



## chantal1922

^^ rofl


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah at "Christmas in Washington" Taping*


----------



## Sassys

Mariah at Disney Christmas Taping


----------



## platinum_girly

She certainly doesn't do pregnancy like Ange, haha. She looks glowing though, bless.


----------



## platinum_girly

Sassys said:


> Mariah at Disney Christmas Taping




Wonder why she was miming?


----------



## chantal1922

aww she is glowing! I don't like Nick's mustache.


----------



## Sarni

I an not a huge fan normally but she is looking great! 

Pregnancy suits her- she looks so happy.


----------



## natcolb65

She has gotten back whatever she lost from all the partying she was doing!!!! She sounds great on her Xmas special!!! Nobody sings Oh Holy Night like her!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Never in my life would I have thought Mariah would be pregnant, idk why. But she's glowing! I love it


----------



## Ladybug09

Loved her Christmas special last night. Also, love seeing her and her mother perform together.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's huge and looking very pretty!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

She's carrying very high!

Her special was really cute last night. I can't believe that's the first time she's performed with her mama!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

her mom sings?


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> Never in my life would I have thought Mariah would be pregnant, idk why. But she's glowing! I love it


 

ITA!! Everytime I see Nick Cannon, I just shake me heading thinking "wow, he knocked up one of the biggest singer on the planet". You just never know what life holds for you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aw, I missed her Christmas special. I would have liked to see her duet with her mom.


----------



## knasarae

~Fabulousity~ said:


> her mom sings?


 Opera.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Opera.


 

wow I had no idea!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

natcolb65 said:


> She has gotten back whatever she lost from all the partying she was doing!!!! She sounds great on her Xmas special!!! Nobody sings Oh Holy Night like her!!!




Right!

I listen to that even in the summer.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Aw, I missed her Christmas special. I would have liked to see her duet with her mom.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Sassys said:


> ITA!! Everytime I see Nick Cannon, I just shake me heading thinking "wow, he knocked up one of the biggest singer on the planet". You just never know what life holds for you.



^^ :lolots:


----------



## pmburk

Sarni said:


> Pregnancy suits her- she looks so happy.


 
I agree! She looks great and very happy.


----------



## iluvmybags

while I don't think it would be unusual to refer to a baby still growing inside as "they" especially if you don't know the sex of the baby (and didn't they say they wanted to be surprised?), this latest quote from Nick is a little suspicous

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b216453_true_false_once_all_mariah_carey.html?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

*So True? So False? Once and for All, Is Mariah Carey Expecting Twins?!
*
You can't always believe everything you read. But when the rumor is as persistent and unkillable as the one about *Mariah Carey* and *Nick Cannon* expecting twins, you start to wonder if there's a reason why it so steadfastly refuses to die.

Granted, the parents-to-be are partly to blame, wheneither through genuine misspeaking or a telling slip of the tongueMariah referred to her baby bump as a "they," rather than a "he" or "she."

So then why not issue a firm denial (discounting the free publicity and/or notion that it's no one's business either way)? After all, it isn't as though the duo have been hurting for media opportunities lately.

So, once and for all, is Mariah expecting twins? Straight from the horse's mouth, this rumor is so

True! Weren't expecting that, were you?

Earlier today, the Santa-denying papa-to-be was getting into the spirit of the season (and possibly trying to work his way back onto Mariah's Santa-loving good side) by handing out toys at a Build-a-Bear Workshop benefiting the Toys for Tots Foundation.

When asked by E! News to clear up the twin rumors, Cannon cryptically referred back to plural pronoun heard round the world.

"It's a touchy issue, because you never want to speak on too much stuff too early, but my wife, at one time, she referred to her stomach as 'they' and that probably wasn't the wrong thing for her to do," he said. "That's all I'm gonna say."

That's probably all he has to.

While it's possible he's just having a little fun with us, something tells us he already got that out of his system (remember *Cleophisgate*?). Guess we'll find out for sure when the bundle(s) of joy are delivered this spring.


----------



## Jayne1

~Fabulousity~ said:


> her mom sings?


Yes and she sings better than Mariah!  Her mom has a stunningly beautiful, clean and pure operatic voice.

But Mariah kept over-singing her mom with those swinging note things she does (because she can't hold a note.)  Her mother can hold a note!  Unfortunately we didn't hear enough of the mom.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Jayne1 said:


> Yes and she sings better than Mariah!  Her mom has a stunningly beautiful, clean and pure operatic voice.
> 
> But Mariah kept over-singing her mom with those swinging note things she does (because she can't hold a note.)  Her mother can hold a note!  Unfortunately we didn't hear enough of the mom.



^^ITA.  MC should have let her mom have a solo track on the album (even a 'limited edition' album) -- I would have bought it.  Love my Mimi!!


----------



## Sassys

iluvmybags said:


> while I don't think it would be unusual to refer to a baby still growing inside as "they" especially if you don't know the sex of the baby (and didn't they say they wanted to be surprised?), this latest quote from Nick is a little suspicous
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b21...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories
> 
> *So True? So False? Once and for All, Is Mariah Carey Expecting Twins?!
> *
> You can't always believe everything you read. But when the rumor is as persistent and unkillable as the one about *Mariah Carey* and *Nick Cannon* expecting twins, you start to wonder if there's a reason why it so steadfastly refuses to die.
> 
> Granted, the parents-to-be are partly to blame, wheneither through genuine misspeaking or a telling slip of the tongueMariah referred to her baby bump as a "they," rather than a "he" or "she."
> 
> So then why not issue a firm denial (discounting the free publicity and/or notion that it's no one's business either way)? After all, it isn't as though the duo have been hurting for media opportunities lately.
> 
> So, once and for all, is Mariah expecting twins? Straight from the horse's mouth, this rumor is so
> 
> True! Weren't expecting that, were you?
> 
> Earlier today, the Santa-denying papa-to-be was getting into the spirit of the season (and possibly trying to work his way back onto Mariah's Santa-loving good side) by handing out toys at a Build-a-Bear Workshop benefiting the Toys for Tots Foundation.
> 
> When asked by E! News to clear up the twin rumors, Cannon cryptically referred back to plural pronoun heard round the world.
> 
> "It's a touchy issue, because you never want to speak on too much stuff too early, but my wife, at one time, she referred to her stomach as 'they' and that probably wasn't the wrong thing for her to do," he said. "That's all I'm gonna say."
> 
> That's probably all he has to.
> 
> While it's possible he's just having a little fun with us, something tells us he already got that out of his system (remember *Cleophisgate*?). Guess we'll find out for sure when the bundle(s) of joy are delivered this spring.




Congrats if she is carrying twins!!!  But this also probably means they had fertility help (even though she said they did not).  I don't understand why celebs lie and say they conceived naturally.  To many celebs are having twins for it to be naturally.


----------



## misschbby

cute cute love me some mimi


----------



## kcf68

Mariah told President ***** and Mrs. ***** she was expecting twins!


----------



## Jasmine K.

kcf68 said:


> Mariah told President ***** and Mrs. ***** she was expecting twins!



OMG so it's true???  I hope she has a boy and a girl!


----------



## needloub

*Sassy*, thanks for posting the performance with her mother.  That performance was spectacular...she looks great!!


----------



## pmburk

I just read Nick confirmed they're having twins. How exciting for them!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I hope they are a boy and a girl. Or two girls- I love little girls.


----------



## babypie

The entertainment world was abuzz with excitement after Mariah Carey announced her pregnancy, and now her hubby Nick Cannon has revealed that theyre having twins.
During his radio show, Cannon confirmed that theyll be parents to not one, but two beautiful babies in the months ahead.


----------



## chantal1922

Aww twins!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm so happy for them!!!*~*


----------



## GOALdigger

imagine mariah with two girls. lol


----------



## iluvmybags

GOALdigger said:


> imagine mariah with two girls. lol


imagine Nick with two boys!!


----------



## Sassys

I hope they have boys; maybe three men in the house will calm Mariah's divaness.


----------



## Ladybug09

kcf68 said:


> Mariah told President ***** and Mrs. ***** she was expecting twins!




I figured that would be the case because of the fertility drugs (she denies).


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I figured that would be the case because of *the fertility drugs (she denies*).




Right! I will never understand why celebs lie about having fertility help.

To many celebrities are having twins for it to be natural.  There is nothing wrong with having some help.  Why lie about it.

JLo,  Angelina Jolie, Celine, Monique, Sarah Jessica Parker (surrogate),  Rebecca Romijn, Marcia Cross, Julia Roberts, Lisa Marie Presley, Holly  Hunter, Angela Bassett (surrogate), Kim Porter (P. Diddy's ex)

Celine and Rebecca are the only ones who admitted to having help


----------



## Nikk

Damn at all those celebs lol. Everybody having these twins does make it seem unnatural if that makes any sense


----------



## Kansashalo

Yay! Twins!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow good for them and what a blessing considering they had a miscarriage


----------



## lambiepie

I'm so happy for them! Love Mariah!


----------



## Charlie

Sassys said:


> Right! I will never understand why celebs lie about having fertility help.
> 
> To many celebrities are having twins for it to be natural.  There is nothing wrong with having some help.  Why lie about it.
> 
> JLo,  Angelina Jolie, Celine, Monique, Sarah Jessica Parker (surrogate),  Rebecca Romijn, Marcia Cross, Julia Roberts, Lisa Marie Presley, Holly  Hunter, Angela Bassett (surrogate), Kim Porter (P. Diddy's ex)
> 
> Celine and Rebecca are the only ones who admitted to having help



Yes!!!! Why the shame??? I don't get it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Right! I will never understand why celebs lie about having fertility help.
> 
> To many celebrities are having twins for it to be natural. There is nothing wrong with having some help. Why lie about it.
> 
> JLo, Angelina Jolie, Celine, Monique, Sarah Jessica Parker (surrogate), Rebecca Romijn, Marcia Cross, Julia Roberts, Lisa Marie Presley, Holly Hunter, Angela Bassett (surrogate), Kim Porter (P. Diddy's ex)
> 
> Celine and Rebecca are the only ones who admitted to having help


 

For some reason I think K. Porter's are natural, A.Jolie (potentially) and SJP, she never denied anything or said they were natural (did she?). Most people when they use surrogate have multiple births.

The rest of them, fertility.


----------



## HappyGrl2008

I'm so happy for Mariah!

But I believe she did say she had taken fertility drugs. She didn't lie about that. I think that's why she was so blown up for so long especially in her face. But she denied the IVF. If I remember correctly her doctor told her after the miscarriage that she was able to conceive naturally but he did give her the extra drugs. In the end though, those details are so private I wouldn't feel comfortable sharing them with the rest of the world.

Anyways, what a blessing for her to have twins! I think she'll be a wonderful and loving mom.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I don't think it's anyone's business how she got pregnant.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ agreed.  I am happy for them. Double the blessing! When is she due?


----------



## PrincessMe

^ i could see Kim porter needing feritlity help bc shes so skinny


----------



## Jasmine K.

FullyLoaded said:


> I don't think it's anyone's business how she got pregnant.


 
Thank you.


----------



## meela188

Kim Porter def had help getting pregnant with those girls. Kim finds out Diddy's other girlfriend Sarah is pregnant and then whoops Kim is pregnant with twins. Diddy said that while Kim knew of Sarah's pregnancy she never asked him directly about it. Any woman that can keep all that bottled up is too calculating.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

meela188 said:


> Kim Porter def had help getting pregnant with those girls. Kim finds out Diddy's other girlfriend Sarah is pregnant and then whoops Kim is pregnant with twins. Diddy said that while Kim knew of Sarah's pregnancy she never asked him directly about it.* Any woman that can keep all that bottled up is too calculating*.


 

you ain't lying! I never thought she had help though but I dont put anything past her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PrincessMe said:


> ^ i could see Kim porter needing feritlity help* bc shes so skinny*


 

lol last time I checked that had no barring on whether or not a woman could get pregnant


----------



## Jahpson

meela188 said:


> Kim Porter def had help getting pregnant with those girls. Kim finds out Diddy's other girlfriend Sarah is pregnant and then whoops Kim is pregnant with twins. Diddy said that while Kim knew of Sarah's pregnancy she never asked him directly about it. Any woman that can keep all that bottled up is too calculating.



oh wow.

I just thought she was trying to certify her membership to the Cash for Kids program. LOL


----------



## BudgetBeauty

FullyLoaded said:


> I don't think it's anyone's business how she got pregnant.


 
I agree. I am so excited for her!


----------



## meela188

~Fabulousity~ said:


> you ain't lying! I never thought she had help though but I dont put anything past her.


 


Jahpson said:


> oh wow.
> 
> I just thought she was trying to certify her membership to the Cash for Kids program. LOL


 
Kim is trying to solidify her position at the top, she plays for keeps.


----------



## divadivine682

~Fabulousity~ said:


> lol last time I checked that had no barring on whether or not a woman could get pregnant


 
Well actually, there is SOME truth to that statement....of course not with everyone but if a woman is very underweight it can cause her to not ovulate, hence not get pregnant.


----------



## misschbby

happy for her !! dont think her personal life up till now has been too happy . dyin to she what names she come up with !!


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon wasn't kidding when he told Us he was planning to take the holidays "to the next level this year!"

The comic and radio host treated wife of two years, Mariah Carey, to a brand new Rolls Royce Phantom for Christmas. Average price? $400,000!

The singer, who's expecting twins, posted a picture of her new ride on Twitter Monday. "Still getting over my Christmas gift from @NickCannon," she wrote. "License plate:mommyMC : )"


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Nick Cannon wasn't kidding when he told Us he was planning to take the holidays "to the next level this year!"
> 
> The comic and radio host treated wife of two years, Mariah Carey, to a brand new Rolls Royce Phantom for Christmas. Average price? $400,000!
> 
> The singer, who's expecting twins, posted a picture of her new ride on Twitter Monday. "Still getting over my Christmas gift from @NickCannon," she wrote. "License plate:mommyMC : )"









nick is giving out gifts like jay z now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Maybe my love for Mariah has blinded me. But I have never understood why the media made it seem like Nick couldn't hold his own. He may not be mega but the guy more than held his own before he met Mariah. When I think of singers in particular who have married or are dating broke losers he isn't one them.


----------



## Jahpson

is that car equipped for baby seats?

i find luxury cars as gifts soo...for a guy. lol

watch, she won't be using it.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Maybe my love for Mariah has blinded me. But I have never understood why the media made it seem like Nick couldn't hold his own. He may not be mega but the guy more than held his own before he met Mariah. When I think of singers in particular who have married or are dating broke losers he isn't one them.


 

I think it also has to do with, he is not as mainstream as her, 10 yrs younger and sort of a goofball.  When I think of Nick, I think of his old MTV show "_Wild 'n Out",_ so most people have/had a hard time taking him seriously or had/have a hard time seeing him with one of the top Female singers in the world.

I read this very intersesting article about him the other day in Black Enterprise

*Outtakes with Caroline Clarke: Behind-the-scenes with Nick Cannon*

Ok, Ill be honest. I didnt expect much when I went to interview* Nick Cannon* as a Powerplayer. Sure, I knew he was talented and highly likeable. I knew hed made an impact in front of the camera (star of _Drumline_, host of _Americas Got Talent_, etc.) as well as behind the camera (creator of _Wild n Out_ and _School Gyrlz_). And I knew there was little he hadnt attempted (Comedy? Check. Drama? Check. Writing? Check. Producing? Check. Rapping? Check. Marrying* Mariah Carey*? Check!) But handling the boardroom? Seriously? I had my doubts.
You have to admit, it seemed a little bit suspect (and cutesy) when Cannon was named chairman of Teen Nick. Even my own children (who have, literally, grown up watching him as a young TV star) thought it was a gimmick. It also seemed brilliant from a marketing perspective, especially given that he began his high-octane career on Nickelodeon at the tender age of 16. But surely someone else at Viacom must be actually running the brand. Right?

Wrong. And having met Cannon, I get it. Despite his full-of-fun persona, this young man (he turned 30 a few days before we sat down together) is _not_ playing! He graduated early from high school and, with college acceptances in-hand, opted to start getting paid for doing what he loved instead. Having been diagnosed with Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD) as a child, Cannon has channeled his excess of energy and innovative ideas into growing his own production company (NCredible Entertainment) and, now, Viacoms ambitious teen brand.

We all know he and Mariah will soon be parents, but here are a few things you probably dont know about this daddy-to-be:
He has DJ tables in his office (as well as a full length mirror, Nickolodeon-orange desk chair, small fridge full of Gatorade and Muscle Milk, Nerf basketball hoop, and a black granite globe. Why the globe? I told em I wanted a black globe, cause its a black world!
Hes humble: Whats not in his office? Trophies of any kind.
He boxes--daily! The super-lean chairman was a black belt in Tae Kwon Do as a kid. In addition to business, boxing, he says, is another great extra-energy channeler.

Hes an early riser and a cat-napper (he leaves the house at 4:30 a.m. and an early day ends at 10 p.m. Thats not bedtime, thats go-home-time).
His favorite job ever: Stand-up comedy because its freeing to be able to just speak your mind, its therapeutic, and you get instant gratification."
For Cannons 29th birthday, Nickelodeon gifted him with 29 pounds of candy from Dylans Candy Bar. For his 30th this year, he received a boxing bag by Everlast, bearing the motivational words: Greatness Is Within. Looks like hes all grown up.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Maybe my love for Mariah has blinded me. But I have never understood why the media made it seem like Nick couldn't hold his own. He may not be mega but the guy more than held his own before he met Mariah. When I think of singers in particular who have married or are dating broke losers he isn't one them.



i love nick - let me make that clear!!  i have been a fan for a long time. i was not in any way trying to belittle him because i think too that people underestimate him! when i compared him to jay z it was because he has been known to give bey a nice car or two.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I knew Nick wasn't playing when I read he was creator/producer of his mtv show.

He has a radio show too. So he is on tv and radio.

He may be corny but he seems pretty drama free. No baby mommas. No ex wives. No tax problems (that we know of ) etc. etc.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

bag-princess said:


> i love nick - let me make that clear!!  i have been a fan for a long time. i was not in any way trying to belittle him because i think too that people underestimate him! when i compared him to jay z it was because he has been known to give bey a nice car or two.



oh yeah I agree. Underestimate. That is a good description.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> He may be corny but he seems pretty drama free. *No baby mommas. No ex wives. No tax problems (that we know of ) etc. etc.*




and there aren't many you can say that about!!
i love that corny side of him! he has such a gorgeous smile and i can see why mariah fell in love with him.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> I agree. They have prove us all wrong by only dating for 6 weeks and then getting married.  I am so excited for these twins!!  I just wish she came out more and show the belly.


----------



## chantal1922

Yeah a lot of people underestimate Nick. He has a lot going on career wise that a lot of people don't see or know about.  I think he and Mariah are a cute loving couple. I remember when she was on HSN promoting her perfume. He was on a flight but he called in to tell her how proud he was of her. He seems like a sweet guy.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Nick Cannon wasn't kidding when he told Us he was planning to take the holidays "to the next level this year!"
> 
> The comic and radio host treated wife of two years, Mariah Carey, to a brand new Rolls Royce Phantom for Christmas. Average price? $400,000!
> 
> The singer, who's expecting twins, posted a picture of her new ride on Twitter Monday. "Still getting over my Christmas gift from @NickCannon," she wrote. "License plate:mommyMC : )"


 

I think they should have waited until a set of healthy babies got in this world before putting "Mommy MC" on the plates. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I think they should have waited until a set of healthy babies got in this world before putting "Mommy MC" on the plates. Just my 2 cents.


 

Well they're excited. I think it's cute


----------



## Kansashalo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I knew Nick wasn't playing when I read he was creator/producer of his mtv show.
> 
> He has a radio show too. So he is on tv and radio.
> 
> He may be corny but he seems pretty drama free. *No baby mommas. No ex wives. No tax problems (that we know of ) etc. etc*.



And that is hard to find for us regular women! lol  I've always liked Nick too.  As someone else said, he isn't "mainstream" but he's done a LOT of movies, music, etc.

But I can see why people are like ":weird:" when it came out about him and Mariah.  Shoot, I was like  ":weird:" when I heard about Bobbi and Whitney (I still sort am actually lol) as well as Jermaine Dupree and Janet Jackson. lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansas. too funny but true. The last sentence. LOL

Nick was a good catch for Mariah.

He was also a clue on Jeopardy tonight. LOL


----------



## bag-princess

> Well they're excited. I think it's cute



so do i!

i don't think there is anything wrong with it - and since we don't know exactly when she is due it could be that he thought "well we have gotten through X number of trimesters thank God - lets celebrate!"  i know some people that won't buy a thing until the baby is born and others like me that started once the stick turned blue!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah was spotted visiting her doctor wearing a sheer top with stretch pants and flip flops in Los Angeles, CA on Thursday, January 6.


----------



## Jahpson

awww look at her little belly. so cute

when is she due?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ladybug09 said:


> I think they should have waited until a set of healthy babies got in this world before putting "Mommy MC" on the plates. Just my 2 cents.



It's very hard not to get excited when you're pregnant about things like that, esp. when you've been trying so long.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In 20 years I have NEVER seen Mariah in flip flops.


----------



## Sassys

I will say this, Mariah is ALWAYS smiling for the camera. Her assistant Rachel does not look pleased to see the paps, but Mariah is just grinning lol. I have never seen Mariah not smile for the camera.

Wonder if they are going to permanently move to LA after the babies get here and sell the NYC penthouse; if so I MUST hit the lotto and buy the penthouse


----------



## bag-princess

Jahpson said:


> awww look at her little belly. so cute
> 
> when is she due?





she sure is!!!  i was expecting her to be bigger than what she is!
i was wondering the same thing about when the babies are due.


BagOuttaHell -  - mariah has learned what all of us that have been pregnant realize. comfort is the key to making it through the day!! and since they are not going through the front door i am sure they thought it would not see the light of day - but she looks so happy i don't think she cares!  i don't blame her!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

chantal1922 said:


> *Yeah a lot of people underestimate Nick.* He has a lot going on career wise that a lot of people don't see or know about. I think he and Mariah are a cute loving couple. I remember when she was on HSN promoting her perfume. He was on a flight but he called in to tell her how proud he was of her. He seems like a sweet guy.


 
I've never understood why this was. He is a very, very hard worker. People joked that Mariah would be paying for all of his meals when they got married, but Nick definitely was a multimillionaire in his own right. He's a good solid dude who takes care of business. He's definitely matured!


----------



## Jahpson

I think Nick's line of work in the entertainment business (namely acting and rapping) is what gave him the cornball image.


----------



## chantal1922

aww look at her bump.


----------



## meela188

Jahpson said:


> I think Nick's line of work in the entertainment business (namely acting and rapping) is what gave him the cornball image.




Now why you had to go there, lol!!!


----------



## Sassys

meela188 said:


> Now why you had to go there, lol!!!


 
LOL


Mariah is a lucky girl.


----------



## Sassys

I love this video he did for their 1st anniv.  It was suppose to be for her single, but they never used it and he added some stuff


----------



## Ladybug09

BagsRmyLife said:


> It's very hard not to get excited when you're pregnant about things like that, esp. when you've been trying so long.


Oh, I understand. I guess since my mom is a Certified Nurse Midwife, I hear all the problems that can occur UP until a safe delivery and even at delivery.


----------



## meela188

Sassys said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Mariah is a lucky girl.




Oh gosh, I actually snorted out loud. Nick is a fool, "you see what you need is some back up dancers".


----------



## kcf68

That was very sweet of Nick to come out and dance with her...


----------



## meela188

Sassys said:


> I love this video he did for their 1st anniv. It was suppose to be for her single, but they never used it and he added some stuff




Awwww, this is the cutest video. I love how he looks at her, you can see that he's filled with love.


----------



## platinum_girly

Wow she popped for sure! Twins?! Wow!


----------



## la miss

BagOuttaHell said:


> In 20 years I have NEVER seen Mariah in flip flops.



I know right! She's probably hot and her feet are probably all swollen from lugging around that belly. Hehe she's still an honorary diva tho.


----------



## Ladybug09

Great video, Thanks for posting Sassy.

Any one know how these two hooked up? How they met, introduced?


----------



## knasarae

Didn't she hire him to be in a video? For some reason I think that's how they met, I'm not 100% on that though.


----------



## bag-princess

meela188 said:


> I love how he looks at her, you can see that he's filled with love.




ITA with that!!!  it's written all over his face.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> ITA with that!!!  it's written all over his face.




Well actually, not really.  

Nick was hired to play the love interest for the song "Love Story" (the video I posted) (Nick turned down the part he was asked to play in the "Touch My Body" video).   Her label decided not to release "Love Story" as a single, but instead released "Bye Bye".  They used the parts of the video she already shot for what was suppose to be "love story".  Mariah and Nick met when he was hired to be in her video.  Yes he is looking at her lovingly, but he is suppose to be acting for the video.  Now who knows how he felt about her once the cameras started rolling.  

Remember Nick has stated numerous times, he always had a huge crush on her and told his friends "one day I will marry Mariah Carey" (ala, put it out into the universe).  They actually first met and spoke at the 2005 Teen Choice Awards when he presented her with an award. She told him in 2005, "My people have told me, your friends have said you always say such nice things about me"


----------



## bag-princess

he may have been hired to play a part - but his eyes tell the real story! and you can see it in the way he looks at her. at least to me.




> Now who knows how he felt about her once the cameras started rolling.




that's exactly my point - you can totally see he has always felt something for her.


----------



## FullyLoaded

You can see the love he has for her in the video. They should have released that song, it's one of my favs since the first time I heard it. I thought Nick was supposed to play the nerd in Touch My Body?


I didn't like him prior to the engagement, I thought he was lame. I swore he was in his 20s, not 30s. But thtat right there probably helps him understand her since she is such a little girl herself. I think they are great for each other, and they are the only celeb couple I would be sad to hear about breaking up.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Sassys said:


> I love this video he did for their 1st anniv.  It was suppose to be for her single, but they never used it and he added some stuff




^Thanks for posting this... love it!


----------



## divadivine682

*bump*

Any new pics of the mom to be???


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read that a PETA billboard with Mariah, Pink, and Gaga will be unveiled today.


----------



## Sassys

divadivine682 said:


> *bump*
> 
> Any new pics of the mom to be???


 

She will be on HSN on 2/11, so we will see her and her belly then


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

meela188 said:


> Awwww, this is the cutest video. *I love how he looks at her, you can see that he's filled with love*.


 

 I noticed this during an interview when they were discussing the pregnancy


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read that a PETA billboard with Mariah, Pink, and Gaga will be unveiled today.


 

wonder if she'll be wearing her meat suit


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Careys Pregnancy Cravings Revealed by Hubby

Eating for three would make any appetite skyrocket. With twins on the way, songbird Mariah Carey has been whipping up some delicious home-cooked meals every night, says husband Nick Cannon.

Only its the father-to-be whos packing on the pounds.

Last night we had smothered pork chops, collard greens, red beans and rice and a pecan pie with homemade whipped cream, says Cannon, 30.

She cooks it, tastes it, but instead of laying up and eating it, I end up eating it. I think she craves it, but once she cooks it and smells it then the cravings go away.


One thing she is eating? Kelloggs Crunchy Nut cereal. We have a lot of it! says Cannon, who helped launch the new breakfast food in L.A. on Saturday.

Something else Carey, 40, has plenty of these days? Time to relax at home.

With a routine consisting of swimming a few times a day and decorating and designing their twins nurseries  Were building nurseries in both L.A. and New York  the comedian, who will shoot his first live stand-up special at the Palms, Las Vegas on March 5, says Carey is extremely healthy and getting her Martha Stewart on.

Theyve even narrowed down names for their twins. They wont be crazy names like Carburetor or something, he says. But theyre definitely unique.

people.com


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh, Lord with the 'unique'. Let's just stick with 'NORMAL'.


----------



## BadRomance93

What if she has her babies on the same day as Britney's album release?

Nah, she'll make sure they're born on March 27th. It's all been prearranged...


----------



## Sassys

BadRomance93 said:


> What if she has her babies on the same day as Britney's album release?
> 
> Nah, she'll make sure they're born on March 27th. It's all been prearranged...


 

She is not due until late April early May


----------



## divadivine682

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh, Lord with the 'unique'. Let's just stick with 'NORMAL'.


 
yes please!!!


----------



## Sassys

Life & Style can exclusively confirm that Mariah Carey and husband Nick Cannon are expecting a boy--and a girl! "It's all about pink and blue these days," a friend of the couple tells Life & Style. "It's truly going to be a dream come true for them. They get a son and daughter."

And Mariah couldn't be happier. "Even before we announced it was twins, I was trying to keep everything genderneutral because I didn't want to impose an identity on them too soon," Mariah tells Life & Style with a laugh. "There were fan contests on Twitter about what gender they are and rumors about them being two boys or two girls -- but nobody guessed this!"

Nick first revealed in December that the couple were having twins. "In order for my wife and I to have our life, we need to be up front and I need to be able to share things with you and be real," he said on his radio show. "I didn't even tell my wife I was gonna do this. I'm probably gonna get yelled at for not getting permission. We're having twins!" They're set to welcome their bundles of joy in April. "It's been a long journey--but a happy one," says mom-to-be Mariah.

For more on Nick and Mariah, plus all the latest on celebrity moms-to-be, pick up the new issue of Life & Style, on newsstands tomorrow.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ awww good for them!


----------



## bag-princess

a little nick and a little mariah - how perfect!!!  they both will have mini-me's!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

a twin ... congrats


----------



## Sassys

No Nannies For Twins

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon don't plan to hire nannies to help them look after their babies. The couple  who are expecting twins together, a boy and a girl, later this year  plan to be hands-on parents.

"Nah. We're not for all of the nannies and stuff," Nick told America's In Touch Weekly magazine. "Nothing against anyone who is, but my wife wants to be as hands-on as possible."

Nick recently revealed that Mariah has come up with a unique way to deal with her pregnancy cravings.

"I think she's figured out brilliantly that when she craves stuff she doesn't necessarily have to eat it," he said. "When she cooks, she cooks everything from scratch and then the cravings go away. So I get stuck with eating all the food. I'll be gaining weight during this pregnancy."

Nick, 30, also revealed he is in awe of his wife and admitted she is handling expectant parenthood much better than he is.

"She's holding up beautifully," he said. "To see this strength! It's a different type of strength to carry around two babies. She's not even concerned with her aches and pains which I'm sure are great. She's so nurturing right now. It's wonderful. It's amazing to see. I'm extremely excited about bringing new life into the world. It's a journey every single day. It's something new. I'm nervous. I'm excited. We're just taking it one day at a time.

I love Mariah, but I don't by this for one minute


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Yeah right!


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> ^^Yeah right!


i know right.

i'm laughing at the mental image of mariah trying to mix formula in 6 inch platform stilettos and a skimpy tight dress.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah on HSN 2/11/11

Some interesting tidbits Mariah mentioned during her _HSN_ gig:

*12am-2am Show*
 Mariah will be back on _HSN_ in July to debut her Summer collection. "We're already working on so many things," she says.

 Mariah revealed that last night (Feb. 9) she worked on a new song with Jermaine Dupri and Randy Jackson!

 Mariah's  dog Cha-Cha gave birth to two puppies, one delivered in her bed! The  newborns are named Jill ("Because she looks exactly like my first Jack  Russell Jack who is beloved all over the world.") and Squeak.

*12pm-1pm Show*
 Mariah  revealed that great balladeer Tony Bennett was at her house two nights  ago to work on a duet for his upcoming "Duets" album. Tony recorded in  the big studio room while Mariah in her little black & pink personal  studio. "We got it done. It's going to be really nice," she said.

Some tidbits from the 12pm-1pm show:

 Mariah wears an all-Black  pant coordinates with a top that has a glittery print around the belly  that says "Them Babies." Mariah says: "Because there's two, and here  they are... Don't we want to purchase this top? I would. I would order  it in every color. If somebody rips off this idea and does this...  ('You're going to get in first'), well, that's why I had it made."

 Mariah  revealed that great balladeer Tony Bennett was at her house two nights  ago to work on a duet for his upcoming "Duets" album. Tony recorded in  the big studio room while Mariah in her little black & pink personal  studio. "We got it done. It's going to be really nice," she said.

 Mariah's role as Ms. Weiss in _Precious_  was briefly discussed when show host Adam was doing his spiels for the  jewelry: "It's about you putting on jewelry and thinking and being the  way Mariah is. That comfort." Mariah corrected him and said: "Ms. Weiss  definitely didn't put on any jewelry [_laughs_]." They went on to talk about her role, director Lee Daniels and how she had to wear a prosthetic nose in the movie.

 Mariah shows off her "West Coast" shoe closet exclusively to _HSN_. "The East Coast closet - Barbara Walters has been in there, Oprah's been there. And now, _HSN_.  This is an exclusive because no one has been here yet." Mariah says of  the non-display of flat shoes in her collection, "I like a little  pizzazz. I like a little dazzle. I'm not going to lie to you. I like  it."

 Mariah talks about how excited she is for her July show  and reveals that she will be adding Apparel to her collection! "I'm so  glad I'm doing this again because I'm sitting here like a homebody but  I'm working and I'm designing. We're working on the July stuff. I'm so  excited for the July stuff. You have no idea. We have ensembles coming  for July. I'm going to be able to wear them! I'm going to wear real  clothes again. They look so good. The July is going to be spectacular."

More bigger pics
http://www.mariahjournal.com/media/images/2011/0211-hsn/2.jpg
http://www.mariahjournal.com/media/images/2011/0211-hsn/1.jpg


----------



## DC-Cutie

I caught a bit of her yesterday on HSN and all I can say is: something seemed really off about MiMi.  If I didn't know she was preggers, I'd think she had to much to drink.  She just seemed really flighty and kind of out of it....


----------



## Sassys

I watched too, I just thought she seemed anxious and tired (she was very fidgety).  She did say she has been in the house for months.  Not sure if she is on bed rest.

I also got the impression by the things she said, she is not happy about being pregnant.  She is excited about the babies, but kept making comments about how "inconvenienced" she was.  She also said she was bored, and not happy with they way she looks, so that is why she does not leave the house.  I have never been pregnant, so I am am not sure of how pregnant women feel, but she just seemed like is wanted the twins out yesterday and did not really want to be pregnant.  I have no life lol, so I watched the entire 2hrs last night.


----------



## chantal1922

I didn't watch her last night but I remember when she was on HSN a month ago. She seemed very uncomfortable. I am sure she is ready for the babies to arrive. When is she due?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I loved being pregnant.  But I only had on in there, and I was not used to running around in couture and heels, so it probably wasn't as big an adjustment.  Plus she's 40, and pregnancy at that age is a little harder.


----------



## Ladybug09

her on QVC.


The comments from Dlisted LOL



> *Mimi* is not letting a little  thing called FULL OF BABIES!!! get in the way of selling her line of  1980s hooker sneakers, bottled pregnancy farts (smells like old  honeycombs and Hello Kitty's amniotic fluid) and bedazzled butterfly  trinkets on HSN last night. In the above clip, Mimi makes it known that  she's seven matte shades of NOT AMUSED when HSN shows a shot her looking  like a bloated and beached merwhale waiting for Greenpeace volunteers  to roll her back into the ocean so that she continue to entertain sea  life with the magical musical notes that dance out of her blowhole.
> That wasn't right of HSN. It also wasn't right for the host to do  nothing while Mimi's swole hooves are practically in his face. Make  yourself useful, ho! Grab the cotton candy oil and massage the ache out  of 'em! The Care Bear Stare Princess is waiting!
> If you need more of Mimi from last night, click here for a bunch of clips.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The first thing my mom said when she called about Mariah being on HSN was that to beware because she was complaining alot about being pregnant. So I muted it and just watched in awe. lol.

I love her over the topness about everything. It makes me love her even more with her antics. And she was OTT on HSN the other night. 

Having said that. I thought all of her stuff was cheap looking but not the price. It wasn't anything that I couldn't find in the fashion district.


----------



## Sassys

"Always Be My Babies" - Fan Gift For Mariah's Babies Shower

Fans all over the world are welcome to participate in an exciting fan initiative. As you all know, Mariah and Nick are expecting twins - a boy and a girl!

Mariah's babies shower is getting close and Team Mariah is joining forces with Mariah's biggest fans worldwide to create the ultimate baby gift for the Carey-Cannon twins!

To participate, please write a short letter (no more than 2-3 paragraphs) addressed to the twins! Please note that the letters should not be addressed to Mariah herself. We want this book to be unlike any other, one that the babies will be able to read one day, to be able to learn about their mother from the lambs' point of view, and what she means to her fans.

E-mail your letter to TeamMariah@mariahcarey.com, along with your name, country and any pictures you may wish to include (such as an album cover or an event you may refer to in your letter.)

Deadline for submissions is February 28, 2011 at 5:00pm EST.

mariahcarey.com


----------



## Anton

hehe :lolots: at this in todays paper 24-2-11 http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...ravagant-nursery/story-e6frfmqi-1226011148163

MARIAH Carey is spending a whopping $1.3 million on a luxury nursery for her unborn twins Now magazine reports. The diva and her husband Nick Cannon are said to be converting an entire wing of their Beverly Hills mansion into an over-the-top luxe apartment for their bubs. Mariah wanted 18-carat gold trim, with ivory walls, soft furnishings and walk-in wardrobes full of Petit Trésor designer clothes, a friend told the UK magazine. There's a top-of-the-range sound system and they'll each have diamond-encrusted iPods and a flatscreen TV that comes down from the ceiling.Then there are the $2,200 cots for tots along with a $2,880 change table. All of that is comparatively cheap given Carey is reported to have splashed out on a $1 million red-crushed velvet, 24-carat gold and onyx sofa that was used for Michael Jackson's shows.


----------



## moodysmom10

^omg... geeze!


----------



## bag-princess

i would not expect anything less from mariah!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

That blurb sounds incredibly made up. No doubt she will spend a lot, but on those items? Whatever.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^I hope it is lol


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey to Return Gaddafi Family Fee


Add Mariah Carey to the roster of names that includes songstress Nelly Furtado who are returning their reported $1 million fees for performing for Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafis family. 

Gaddafi is currently being investigated for possible war crimes, including the ordering of the December 1988 bombing of Pan Am flight 103 over Lockerbie, Scotland, killing 270 people. 

Carey, 41, in a statement to PEOPLE, said, "I was naive and unaware of who I was booked to perform for. I feel horrible and embarrassed to have participated in this mess." 

The singer continues, "Going forward, this is a lesson for all artists to learn from. We need to be more aware and take more responsibility regardless of who book our shows. Ultimately we as artists are to be held accountable." 

Adds Carey's rep, Cindi Berger: "Mariah has and continues to donate time, money, and countless hours of personal service both here and abroad." 

More than 1,000 Libyans have been killed in the North African country since they began challenging Gaddafi's 40-year rule in early February. The ***** Administration has called for the dictator to step down. 

people.com


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Naive and unaware? Hmm.

Still love you Mariah.


----------



## terebina786

BagOuttaHell said:


> Naive and unaware? Hmm.
> 
> Still love you Mariah.




I believe it.  A lot of people didn't know what was going on in Libya until recently.. I like her response, she didn't try to bury it like Bey did.


----------



## tweegy

I can see them trying to pry the money from mimi!!!

I find it VERY interesting that Nelly F proformed since 2077 but only now said she will donate the money to charity...





Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey to Return Gaddafi Family Fee
> 
> 
> Add Mariah Carey to the roster of names that includes songstress Nelly Furtado who are returning their reported $1 million fees for performing for Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafis family.
> 
> Gaddafi is currently being investigated for possible war crimes, including the ordering of the December 1988 bombing of Pan Am flight 103 over Lockerbie, Scotland, killing 270 people.
> 
> Carey, 41, in a statement to PEOPLE, said, "I was naive and unaware of who I was booked to perform for. I feel horrible and embarrassed to have participated in this mess."
> 
> The singer continues, "Going forward, this is a lesson for all artists to learn from. We need to be more aware and take more responsibility regardless of who book our shows. Ultimately we as artists are to be held accountable."
> 
> Adds Carey's rep, Cindi Berger: "Mariah has and continues to donate time, money, and countless hours of personal service both here and abroad."
> 
> More than 1,000 Libyans have been killed in the North African country since they began challenging Gaddafi's 40-year rule in early February. The ***** Administration has called for the dictator to step down.
> 
> people.com


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> I like her response, she didn't try to bury it like Bey did.





exactly!!!  they tried to say bey was not there - then she was there but did not perform for him - and then............the money is going to charity!!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

That's the best thing to do.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I can see them trying to pry the money from mimi!!!
> 
> I find it VERY interesting that Nelly F proformed since 2077 but only now said she will donate the money to charity...


 

LMAO!!!  You know Mariah spent that money before the check was cleared.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> LMAO!!!  You know Mariah spent that money before the check was cleared.


Right!! Girl has Stilettos to work out in yo!


----------



## tweegy

Aah...

 *Thursday, March 3rd 2011
But What Did Mimi Do With Her Gaddafi Money?*

Beyonce, Nelly Furtado, Mimi and Usher all performed for the Gaddafi (or Gadhafi or Qaddafi or Gadaffy Duck or what the **** ever) family at one point in their careers for a $1 million check. Beyonce already announced that she's donated the money to relief efforts in Haiti. Nelly Furtado also said that she's going to give the cash to charity. Usher has kept his lips shut on the subject and Mimi took a break from laying twin eggs on the leaf of a plant to issue a statement saying that she's embarrassed about performing for Gaddafi's son at a party in St. Barts in 2008.

Mimi didn't know! They just tell her where to go and she shows up in a cocoon of Spanx and heels so high that the circus classifies them as stilts. Mimi yodeled out this promise to do better:

_    "I was naive and unaware of who I was booked to perform for. I feel horrible and embarrassed to have participated in this mess," she said. "Going forward, this is a lesson for all artists to learn from. We need to be more aware and take more responsibility regardless of who books our shows. Ultimately, we as artists are to be held accountable."_

And what is Mimi going to do with that $1 million she collected from Gaddafi? She didn't say, but her rep said this: "Mariah has and continues to donate time, money, and countless hours of personal service both here and abroad."

Basically, she's keeping the money, *****es, and don't try to wrestle it out of her swole hands! Do you really expect the walls in her twins' nursery to be covered with 14k gold instead of 24k gold?! Do you really want their cribs to be bedazzled with cheap rhinestones instead of real diamonds?! OF COURSE NOT! Let's all think of Mimi and her unborn Hello Kitties for once!

*Posted by: Michael K*


----------



## Sassys

Mariah's Swanky Baby Shower Plans

Mariah will be swimming in blankets, rattles and Diaper Genies this weekend when she attends her baby shower in Beverly Hills! The pregnant singer's "Pink and Blue" shower will be held this Sunday night from 7pm-9pm at a Beverly Hills hotel.

The bash is being hosted by Mariah's publicist Cindi Berger, her manager Louise McNally and Stefano Zagni of Angel Champagne. Click here to view the invitation!

Some of the items on Mariah's gift registry for the shower reportedly include a $2,000 custom-made bedding set for a crib, a $350 custom-made car seat cover, a $1,200 giraffe.

http://www.toofab.com/2011/03/03/ma...lue-nick-gift-registry-cannon-pregnant-twins/


----------



## Sweetpea83

tweegy said:


> Aah...
> 
> *Thursday, March 3rd 2011
> But What Did Mimi Do With Her Gaddafi Money?*
> 
> Beyonce, Nelly Furtado, Mimi and Usher all performed for the Gaddafi (or Gadhafi or Qaddafi or Gadaffy Duck or what the **** ever) family at one point in their careers for a $1 million check. Beyonce already announced that she's donated the money to relief efforts in Haiti. Nelly Furtado also said that she's going to give the cash to charity. Usher has kept his lips shut on the subject and Mimi took a break from laying twin eggs on the leaf of a plant to issue a statement saying that she's embarrassed about performing for Gaddafi's son at a party in St. Barts in 2008.
> 
> Mimi didn't know! They just tell her where to go and she shows up in a cocoon of Spanx and heels so high that the circus classifies them as stilts. Mimi yodeled out this promise to do better:
> 
> _    "I was naive and unaware of who I was booked to perform for. I feel horrible and embarrassed to have participated in this mess," she said. "Going forward, this is a lesson for all artists to learn from. We need to be more aware and take more responsibility regardless of who books our shows. Ultimately, we as artists are to be held accountable."_
> 
> And what is Mimi going to do with that $1 million she collected from Gaddafi? She didn't say, but her rep said this: "Mariah has and continues to donate time, money, and countless hours of personal service both here and abroad."
> 
> *Basically, she's keeping the money, *****es, and don't try to wrestle it out* *of her swole hands! *Do you really expect the walls in her twins' nursery to be covered with 14k gold instead of 24k gold?! Do you really want their cribs to be bedazzled with cheap rhinestones instead of real diamonds?! OF COURSE NOT! Let's all think of Mimi and her unborn Hello Kitties for once!
> 
> *Posted by: Michael K*




Lmao....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

"I was naive and unaware of who I was booked to perform for. I feel horrible and embarrassed to have participated in this mess," she said. "Going forward, this is a lesson for all artists to learn from. We need to be more aware and take more responsibility regardless of who books our shows. Ultimately, we as artists are to be held accountable."


 nothing like a person owning a mistake and not making excuses or lying


----------



## Charlie

BagOuttaHell said:


> In 20 years I have NEVER seen Mariah in flip flops.



The joys of pregnancy!! So so worth it!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah shared these photos of her adorable, newly-born puppies Jill E. Beans and Squeak on Twitter! She gushed, "How could I not be obsessed with them?"


----------



## Ladybug09

alright Ms. Mariah in FULL lashes.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> alright Ms. Mariah in FULL lashes.




it looks like she couldn't open her eyes wuth those things on them!!!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon Celebrate at Blue-and-Pink Baby Shower

The Conservatory Grill at the Montage Hotel in Beverly Hills was transformed into a blue-and-pink wonderland Sunday, as Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon celebrated the upcoming arrival of their twins with an elegant baby shower. 

The parents-to-be arrived at 7 p.m., with Cannon, 30, behind the wheel of a black Rolls-Royce that he gave Carey, 41, as a Christmas gift. They were joined by friends including American Idol judge Randy Jackson. 

The adults-only shower had a warm and romantic atmosphere with small cocktail tables that were decorated with pink roses and blue hydrangeas. (They are expecting a boy and a girl.) Pink and blue balloons also dotted the private event. 

"Mariah has been anxiously awaiting her shower, and she was very excited when she arrived at the hotel," says a source. "She couldn't wait to celebrate her baby twins with her friends." 

Carey and Cannon received many pink-and-blue-wrapped presents and several lavish gifts, including two almost life-size stuffed giraffes and two chairs hand-made for the twins. 

Guests nibbled on gourmet appetizers and sipped Angel champagne. 

"Mariah had the best time at her shower," says the source. "She was very touched by how nicely everything turned out and excited about all the generous gifts she received. She has been feeling a bit tired and worn out lately, but the shower was an event that she really enjoyed and that made her very happy. Now she can't wait to meet her baby twins!" 

people.com

It must be an LA thing, to drive yourself in a Rolls.  No one does that here in NYC.


----------



## b00mbaka

When is she due?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I read the article now I wanna see pics, I bet it was beautiful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it sounds very Mariah and very over-the-top.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon Celebrate at Blue-and-Pink Baby Shower
> 
> The Conservatory Grill at the Montage Hotel in Beverly Hills was transformed into a blue-and-pink wonderland Sunday, as Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon celebrated the upcoming arrival of their twins with an elegant baby shower.
> 
> The parents-to-be arrived at 7 p.m., with Cannon, 30, behind the wheel of a black Rolls-Royce that he gave Carey, 41, as a Christmas gift. They were joined by friends including American Idol judge Randy Jackson.
> 
> The adults-only shower had a warm and romantic atmosphere with small cocktail tables that were decorated with pink roses and blue hydrangeas. (They are expecting a boy and a girl.) Pink and blue balloons also dotted the private event.
> 
> "Mariah has been anxiously awaiting her shower, and she was very excited when she arrived at the hotel," says a source. "She couldn't wait to celebrate her baby twins with her friends."
> 
> Carey and Cannon received many pink-and-blue-wrapped presents and several lavish gifts, including two almost life-size stuffed giraffes and two chairs hand-made for the twins.
> 
> Guests nibbled on gourmet appetizers and sipped Angel champagne.
> 
> "Mariah had the best time at her shower," says the source. "She was very touched by how nicely everything turned out and excited about all the generous gifts she received. She has been feeling a bit tired and worn out lately, but the shower was an event that she really enjoyed and that made her very happy. Now she can't wait to meet her baby twins!"
> 
> people.com
> 
> It must be an LA thing, to drive yourself in a Rolls. No one does that here in NYC.


 
I actually have seen it a few times, people driving themselves in RR. Unless the owners allowed their drivers to go around driving not in a suit.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

DC-Cutie said:


> it sounds very Mariah and very over-the-top.



Yes.  I would expect no less!  The only thing I am surprised about is that the location wasn't some faraway exotic locale... THAT would be Mariah!!!


----------



## Jahpson

when is she due to give birth?


----------



## BadRomance93

Jahpson said:


> when is she due to give birth?


 

Easter. Her baby is the second coming...


----------



## DC-Cutie

BadRomance93 said:


> Easter. Her baby is the second coming...


 :lolots:


----------



## Jahpson




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BadRomance93 said:


> Easter. Her baby is the second coming...


 

lol so wrong for that and your Avi pic too funny!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah's Baby Shower Photos in Friday's Life & Style

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon are expecting twins and the couple gave Life & Style exclusive access to their intimate baby shower on March 6.

"Nick and I were so grateful to everyone who came to celebrate with us," Mariah told the magazine.

Mariah revealed that hers was the only baby shower that the singer had ever attended, saying, "This was my first one -- it was so festive."

The event was held in a space decorated in pink and blue, since the couple is expecting to have a boy and a girl.

"There was a lot of love in the room, and to top it off, fans from more than 50 countries sent well-wishes and stories in a book they made for our twins titled Always Be My Babies, which was the sweetest gesture in the world," said Mariah, who also received gifts from celebrities such as Randy Jackson, Piers Morgan, Penny Marshall and Brett Ratner. "It was a night I will never forget."

Mariah's baby shower photos are featured in the new issue of Life & Style, on newsstands nationwide Friday.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if they donated any of their uber expensive presents to charities like Joel Madden and Nicole Richie did.  I thought that was pretty cool of them.. I mean Mariah can afford to buy anything for her children, but many others can't.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Good point


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ugh I'm gonna have to glance thru life and style just for Mariah.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if they donated any of their uber expensive presents to charities like Joel Madden and Nicole Richie did.  I thought that was pretty cool of them.. I mean Mariah can afford to buy anything for her children, but many others can't.



Thats what I was thinking..


----------



## SJF

New to the forum, was reading the last couple of pages of this thread, Mariah didn't lie about anything, she did say that she had to take progesterone to kick start her periods after the surgeries she had to have due to the miscarriage (not to mention it is more common the older you have to concieve multiples), but even if she did have to, it just brought up a very important point of: Why do women who do have to use IVF or other fertility drugs to concieve HAVE to tell the world that they used it, or other people seem to think it okay to make other women feel COMPELLED to tell the world? I think that's completely unfair seeing as no one asks women/couples who concieved the old-fashioned way how many times they had sex to concieve theirs.


----------



## Blyen

SJF said:


> New to the forum, was reading the last couple of pages of this thread, Mariah didn't lie about anything, she did say that she had to take progesterone to kick start her periods after the surgeries she had to have due to the miscarriage (not to mention it is more common the older you have to concieve multiples), but even if she did have to, it just brought up a very important point of: Why do women who do have to use IVF or other fertility drugs to concieve HAVE to tell the world that they used it, or other people seem to think it okay to make other women feel COMPELLED to tell the world? I think that's completely unfair seeing as no one asks women/couples who concieved the old-fashioned way how many times they had sex to concieve theirs.


Why make the topic become a taboo?Every generation is less fertile than the previous one,but most women and men don't realize that they are more likely to have fertility issues,because everyone seems to think that when they have fertility troubles,it's in some way their fault,and that it is a taboo to talk about it openly.So most people are blindfolded when it happens to them,because such a little amount of people admit that they had troubles and needed medical help to concieve,when in reality almost the 20% of the couples had some problems.We were blindsided too when it happened to us,and we were just 22 years old.We are now going on 26 and making our way to get IVF by the end of the spring/summer.I could have done it last year but I needed time to process the whole medical side of the problem,as I was sick of having needles in my body,blood sucked out every week and such.So I really applaud Mariah for not being scared or embarassed to talk about it.It may help someone else immensely to know that even someone like her,that seemed to have had it all from life,had to go trough something so painful and made it,and is not afraid or ashamed to talk about it.I know it helped me to see that life wasn't just being unfair to me,and that it can happen to anyone.


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon: 'I'm probably going to faint in the delivery room' when wife Mariah Carey gives birth

With twins on the way for mommy-to-be Mariah Carey, husband Nick Cannon admits he is a bit scared.

"I am probably going to faint in the delivery room! I need to man up!" the "America's Got Talent host" tweeted Thursday. "Or maybe I should say WOMAN UP since they are the ones that have to be the strongest in the whole ordeal! I am in awe of my wife!"

Fans who read Cannon's worrisome tweet called in to his radio show, "Rollin' with Nick Cannon" on New York's 92.3 NOW, to offer their own tips for the soon-to-be first-time dad.

"People listening are trying to give me advice for when that day comes. I'm trying to prepare but I get queasy in hospitals LOL," he wrote.

The twins will be the first children for the couple, who have been married since May 2008. Though Carey suffered a miscarriage in the first months of the marriage, no such woes have plagued the duo this time around.

Early this month, Carey and Canon held a glitzed-out baby shower in Beverly Hills -- complete with champagne, gourmet treats and a huge stuffed giraffe.

"Those kids will have everything," a source close to the pair told Us Weekly. "Mariah and Nick are ecstatic."

nydailynews.com


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I was just wondering if she had the babies yet.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I was just wondering if she had the babies yet.


 

She is due late April early May


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She is due late April early May


 
seems like she's been preggers for a good year!  Come on MiMi, pop out the babies


----------



## Sassys

Wonder why she is hiding out.  Seems like most celebrites still parade around while they are pregnant.  We have seen very few pics of Mariah out and about while pregnant.  J. LO had twins, but still went to red carpet events.

As much as I want to get married and have bablies, I will be showing my belly


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Wonder why she is hiding out. Seems like most celebrites still parade around while they are pregnant. We have seen very few pics of Mariah out and about while pregnant. J. LO had twins, but still went to red carpet events.
> 
> As much as I want to get married and have bablies, I will be showing my belly


 
You know Mariah doesn't like to be seen if she's not looking "MiMi".  She looked pretty big the last time she was on QVC or HSN.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> You know Mariah doesn't like to be seen if she's not looking "MiMi". She looked pretty big the last time she was on QVC or HSN.


 

I thought she looked beautiful and also in the one baby shower pic they showed.  She wanted to be pregnant, so she should be prancing around lol. 

This the only celebrity birth I am excited for!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I thought she looked beautiful and also in the one baby shower pic they showed. She wanted to be pregnant, so she should be prancing around lol.
> 
> This the only celebrity birth I am excited for!!!


 
Me, too!!!!

Can you imagine the entourage - the nannies, the umbrella holders, stroller pushers - you know MiMi does it BIG!!


----------



## Sassys

To Funny


----------



## FullyLoaded

She may be super tired and only wants to rest. I can't blame her for wanting to stay in.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Early birthday wish or anniversary or whatever Mariah calls it. Happy Birthday on Sunday!

Love you. 

lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I need to pull out my Emancipation of Mimi CD it rocks!


----------



## morgan20

Mariah has just tweeted she had contractions last night!


----------



## arnott

It's her 41st birthday today!


----------



## Jasmine K.

morgan20 said:


> Mariah has just tweeted she had contractions last night!



The babies are on the way!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Not yet- she's back home. She said they almost came...

Happy Anniversary Mariah!!


----------



## bag-princess

omg - how exciting!!!   the babies are coming soon!!
what a gift that would be!  i had my son the day before my bday by just a matter of hours.


----------



## morgan20

Jasmine K. said:


> The babies are on the way!!!


Coming very soon and I am watching this space......and her twitter


----------



## handbag_fetish

Yay! I almost forgot Mariah preggers she's been hiding away for awhile now! I cant wait til she has the babies!


----------



## handbag_fetish

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I need to pull out my Emancipation of Mimi CD it rocks!



I have it too! Every song is good.


----------



## *Prada*

I'm so excited to see her precious babies!! They will be adorable!!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey has painted a butterfly on her monster bump and posted the picture on Twitter. 

The pregnant pop diva, who is due to give birth to twins any day, has also daubed the words dem babies on her stomach and says the body art is also to celebrate her 42nd birthday and her anniversary with husband Nick Cannon.
Mimi tweeted: My attempt @ festiveness on 327! For ATLITL thank u + I LOVE U! Comin soon #dembabies! LYMA+thanx 4 making me happy
The Rock my Body star also tweeted that she had started to feel contractions but later said it turned out to be a false alarm. 

She was rushed to the hospital Sunday after she experienced contractions. Mrs. Cannon tweeted, So #dembabies really wanted 2 celebrate w/us/share the anniversary! I started having contractions last night..went 2 the hospital

Over the next couple tweets, she explained that the contractions were under control and she was released. [H]appy anniversary in deed!!![sic]
Mariah refers to her birthday as her anniversary. She and Nick were married in April 2008. Mariah turned 42 on March 27.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MiMi loves her butterfiles...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha. Love her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Aww so cute!!!*~*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Mariah is obsessed with butterflies, lol.


----------



## FullyLoaded

So cute. I wonder who drew it on her.


----------



## morgan20

Ah nice!
But you know what I dreamt last night? Mariah was seated in a wine bar sipping cocktails and she was huge! My older brother and I were having a heated discussion about why I seem to know all the celebrities......WTF:weird:


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey has posed for her fair share of portraits, but none has been as personal or emotional as these exclusive belly-baring snaps. Mere days away from welcoming her first and second child, Mariah proudly showed off her pregnant body to Life & Style.

"I was feeling very vulnerable about taking pictures at all right now, but then I didn't want to miss this opportunity to document this once-in-a-lifetime experience," Mariah exclusively tells Life & Style. "My ultimate goal was to share this incredibly personal moment with my true fans."

And the twins -- a boy and a girl -- were clearly ready for their closeups.

"The babies were kicking almost the entire time; it was unbelievable," Mariah tells Life & Style. "Especially the girl -- clearly she's a diva in training! We didn't start shooting until 1:30 a.m. because I was in the hospital from the night before until the day of the shoot with contractions five minutes apart!"

Indeed, although Mariah's not due for a few weeks, the twins could be making their grand entrance sooner rather than later. Contractions sent mom to the hospital on March 27. But for now, Mariah and soon-to-be-dad Nick Cannon are simply reveling in their twin bliss! And Nick says he is more attracted to his wife than ever. "I thought I couldn't love Mariah more," he tells Life & Style. "But I have a whole new appreciation and admiration for her."

Mariah adds, "Now I have so much respect for mothers everywhere, especially those who've had difficult pregnancies or given birth to multiples. We need to have Mother's Day once a week!"


For all the exclusive photos of Mariah showing off her baby bump, pick up the latest issue of Life & Style, on newsstands nationwide Friday


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I hope the two of them last forever and the babies are healthy


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hate that she is on a low rent Kardashian type publication.

But I still love her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

not feeling the cover - it looks very seedy. I would expect to see something more classy from MiMi.  but congrats!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I agree about the cover


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I hate that she is on a low rent Kardashian type publication.
> 
> But I still love her.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> not feeling the cover - it looks very seedy. I would expect to see something more classy from MiMi. but congrats!


 

AGREE!!!  She should have done a Demi Moore ala Vanity Fair shoot.  Even Britney got Harper's Bazar


----------



## chantal1922

I agree with you all about the cover.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> AGREE!!!  She should have done a Demi Moore ala Vanity Fair shoot.  *Even Britney got Harper's Bazar*




exactly!!!!  you would have thought mimi would have aimed a little bit higher than this!!  bagouttahell described it perfectly!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Ready to pop, Mariah Carey's enjoying her last days of pregnancy

With a music career spanning more than 20 years, Mariah Carey has posed for her fair share of portraits. But none has been as personal or emotional as these exclusive belly-baring snaps. Mere days away from welcoming her first and second child, Mariah proudly showed off her pregnant body to Life & Style. "I was feeling very vulnerable about taking pictures at all right now, but then I didn't want to miss this opportunity to document this once-in-a-lifetime experience," she tells Life & Style. "My ultimate goal was to share this incredibly personal moment with my true fans."

And the twins  a boy and a girl  were clearly ready for their close-ups. "The babies were kicking almost the entire time; it was unbelievable," Mariah recalls. "Especially the girl  clearly she's a diva in training! We didn't start shooting until 1:30am because I was in the hospital from the night before until the day of the shoot with contractions five minutes apart!"

Indeed, although Mariah's not due for another few weeks, the twins could be making their grand entrance sooner rather than later. Contractions sent Mom to the hospital on March 27, and on April 1, hubby Nick Cannon fooled his radio listeners into believing his wife was in labor. "The false alarms definitely scared me," reveals Mariah. "I am super excited to meet them, of course, but I really am trying to keep the babies in as long as possible because ultimately what's most important is their health. It's getting harder everyday physically. But they say you forget all of this once you see the babies."

Prepping for babies
In the meantime, Mariah's gone into full-on nesting mode. Back pain and swollen ankles be darned, she's making sure the nurseries at her homes in NYC and LA are stocked with the latest (and glammest) clothes, books and toys, including life-size giraffes from friends Sharon and Ozzy Osbourne and toys from pals Jay-Z and Beyonce Knowles.

"I've been in our LA home exclusively for the past five months, and for a person with my typical lifestyle of traveling, touring and promoting  literally never in the same place for more than a week at a time  it's a big adjustment," she says. "It's difficult perfecting a nursery for twins, especially when they're a boy and a girl, because you have to get creative with the color palette and designs."

Also on the mom-to-be's last minute to-do list? Getting her six beloved Jack Russell terriers used to the idea of having newborns invade their territory. Despite false reports that the couple sent their pooches to a shrink to prepare them for babies, Nick tells Life & Style that he and Mariah are planning to carry a baby doll around the house to see how the dogs react.

The exercise offers just a brief glimpse of the mommy magic to come. "As a mom, Mariah's going to be so nurturing," says Nick. "Everyone knows how much she loves animals and how much she loves her fans, so just imagine that times infinity."

Of course, all that love could lead to spoiling their son and daughter  but Nick will do his best to rein in Mariah. "I feel like I'll have to be the one who's like, 'Okay, there is no reason for you to have a cell phone at 5 years old," says Nick. "Mariah is much more of a free spirit, so the kids will probably get more out of her."

But Dad shouldn't be so sure of his role as disciplinarian. Before they've even flashed their puppy-dog eyes or adorable pouts, the twins already have him wrapped around their tiny fingers. "The girl is a lot more active  she's always kicking Mariah and moving around," Nick says excitedly. "I'm pretty sure she gets that hyperactivity from me! And the boy is always making his presence known on the ultrasounds. We've got one outgoing one and one super-active one."

The boy is also outweighing his sister  which is good because he'll need all the strength he can get if Nick's dreams for him come true. "I'm a huge martial arts and boxing fan," he says. "To be able to share that with my son will be incredible."

Mom Mariah, however, is less eager to put labels on the kids. "Even before we announced it was twins, I was trying to keep everything gender neutral," she reveals. "I didn't want to impose an identity on them too soon."

Happy family of four
For now, Mariah's simply reveling in her twin bliss. More than any other release during her storied career, the drop date for Mariah's greatest work of art is her most anticipated. She's ecstatic to begin life as a perfect  and complete  family of four.

"Now I have so much respect for mothers everywhere, especially those who've had difficult pregnancies or given birth to multiples," Mariah tells Life & Style. "We need to have Mother's Day once a week!"


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^awww Nick loves her so much!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^awww Nick loves her so much!


 

I know.  I am so happy for her.  she found love and now has two babies on the way.  I pray every night to be blessed with this type of happiness 

Maybe they found the key to happiness by getting married so quickly and the joke is on all of us who gave them the side eye.


----------



## chantal1922

Her and Nick are so cute and seem happy. Good for them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I know. I am so happy for her. she found love and now has two babies on the way. I pray every night to be blessed with this type of happiness
> 
> Maybe they found the key to happiness by getting married so quickly and the joke is on all of us who gave them the side eye.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


>


 

Thanks Fab.  Feeling a bit down this week.  A male friend of mine hurt my feelings by telling me he is in shock that I am single and thinks it's such a waste for me to have such a great body and pretty face and not have a man/husband and no children at 36.


----------



## kcf68

Mariah at least has some restraint, that poor Nick wants to shout out to the world on Twitter about the babies.   Good for him being a proud Daddy.  I love the the pictures of Mariah.   She is happy and that is what counts...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Thanks Fab. Feeling a bit down this week. A male friend of mine hurt my feelings by telling me he is in shock that I am single and thinks it's such a waste for me to have such a great body and pretty face and not have a man/husband and no children at 36.


 

Men can be really insensitive at times without even realizing it...better to be 36 with a pretty face and great body with no husband and children then 36 and divorced with several children and a ruined body


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Thanks Fab.  Feeling a bit down this week.  A male friend of mine hurt my feelings by telling me he is in shock that I am single and thinks it's such a waste for me to have such a great body and pretty face and not have a man/husband and no children at 36.




ahhh, kick his a$$! He's a jerk! Tell him, yeah, and you've got a little, short, d!@k!


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Men can be really insensitive at times without even realizing it...better to be 36 with a pretty face and great body with no husband and children then 36 and divorced with several children and a ruined body


Amen!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> ahhh, kick his a$$! He's a jerk! Tell him, yeah, and you've got a little, short, d!@k!



LOL. I don't think he meant to hurt my feelings.  He is a good friend though.  funny thing is, I had drinks with another male friend tonight and he said almost the same thing :cry:

Now I really feel like a 36yr old single/childless looser.

All my male friends tell me they wish I was attracted to them, because they think I would be perfect.  But of course none of them are my taste.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> ahhh, kick his a$$! He's a jerk! Tell him, yeah, and you've got a little, short, d!@k!


 




Sassys said:


> LOL. I don't think he meant to hurt my feelings. He is a good friend though. funny thing is, I had drinks with another male friend tonight and he said almost the same thing :cry:
> 
> Now I really feel like a 36yr old single/childless looser.
> 
> All my male friends tell me they wish I was attracted to them, because they think I would be perfect. But of course none of them are my taste.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> I know.  I am so happy for her.  she found love and now has two babies on the way.  I pray every night to be blessed with this type of happiness
> 
> Maybe they found the key to happiness by getting married so quickly and the joke is on all of us who gave them the side eye.



I was actually thinking about that earlier today.

Nick and Mariah kind of jumped into marriage and so did Khloe and Lamar and both couples seem EXTREMELY happy.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

californiaCRUSH said:


> I was actually thinking about that earlier today.
> 
> Nick and Mariah kind of jumped into marriage and so did Khloe and Lamar and both couples seem EXTREMELY happy.


 

I wish I could say it always works that way, I am a fail when it comes to this kinda thing


----------



## FullyLoaded

No matter which couple stays together, I still believe waiting is the best thing. Just think about it...marrying someone 2,3 months after knowing them is very risky.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FullyLoaded said:


> No matter which couple stays together, I still believe waiting is the best thing. Just think about it...marrying someone 2,3 months after knowing them is very risky.


 

Very true!


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> I hate that she is on a low rent Kardashian type publication.
> 
> But I still love her.




I am surprised as well. I would even understand if she covered VIBE magazine!


----------



## Jahpson

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^awww Nick loves her so much!




I know! Its so sweet

wasn't sure but I think they will make it.


----------



## bag-princess

FullyLoaded said:


> No matter which couple stays together, I still believe waiting is the best thing. Just think about it...marrying someone 2,3 months after knowing them is very risky.




waiting doesn't mean you are any safer. if a person is going to hide who they are they will do it as long as they need to. women in love can be blind to any and everything that points them in another direction. sometimes you have to step out on faith.


----------



## Sassys

^^ Exactly.

A close friend of mine married her husband after 6mos (he moved in after 3 mos).  He is the biggest jerk I have ever met.  They have been married 3years and I fear for any children she has with him.  He has no patience and is always screaming at people and is VERY desrespectful to her family.

She treats him like he is gold.  We think she rushed to married him because her family was putting A LOT of pressure on her to get married, but he is NOT what they wanted for her


----------



## Sassys

Mariah on 'Babymoon' and Nude Photos

If you've seen Mariah Carey lately, you know the pop diva is about to pop! Mariah and hubby Nick Cannon are expecting twins next month. But before she gives birth to "dem babies" as the adorable couple refers to them, Carey spoke with "Life & Style" magazine about her babymoon and posing nude. Check out ESSENCE.com's exclusive excerpt of her "Life & Style" interview.

Mariah on how she came to take a babymoon: "A friend told me that before she had her son, she took a babymoon, which is something I'd never heard of before. Basically, it's an excuse to do something decadent before the babies arrive! I'm pretty sure most moms-to-be out there understand what I mean when I say that after a while of being pregnant, you start climbing the walls and just want to get out of the house. So I went to an amazing spa on the ocean with a couple of friends and, of course, Cha Cha and the puppies."

Mariah reveals intimate details of her fabulous babymoon: "Since at this point I have to really take it easy, we played board games like Taboo and Catch Phrase, ordered spa food and got as many spa treatments as possible!" (The foot massage was the best part.) "They had a method of getting the circulation going in my feet. Which slightly diminished the Sasquatch moment we're dealing with right now. lol!"

On being thrilled that she's capturing this moment in her life, nude: "I am so glad we took these pictures as a keepsake and a reminder of this time in my life. Right now I'm counting down the days 'til we meet the babies."

Finally, Mariah's hairstylist, Randi Peterson, revealed how this wasn't a typical photoshoot for the diva: "[It] wasn't your typical high-glam shoot. Mariah was able to stand up only for intervals of about 2 to 4 minutes per shot, when normally she'd be on her feet all night. I know she wanted to document this for her babies and fans, but they should know it wasn't easy."

essence.com


----------



## Sassys

Wonder what Nick's push gift to Mariah will be.


----------



## FullyLoaded

bag-princess said:


> waiting doesn't mean you are any safer. if a person is going to hide who they are they will do it as long as they need to. women in love can be blind to any and everything that points them in another direction. sometimes you have to step out on faith.


 
Many people can only play the representative role for a certain amount of time. After that they get comfortable and the real self comes out. I think it's best to fall in love with the real personality and not the representative.

Either way, everyone's relationship will be different. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> LOL. I don't think he meant to hurt my feelings.  He is a good friend though.  funny thing is, I had drinks with another male friend tonight and he said almost the same thing :cry:
> 
> Now I really feel like a 36yr old single/childless looser.
> 
> All my male friends tell me they wish I was attracted to them, because they think I would be perfect.  But of course none of them are my taste.




Don't be sad.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and husband Nick share their joy and excitement with the world in advance of the imminent arrival of their twins in exclusive photographs... and also express their joy in a revealing interview about the impending birth of their baby twins in this week's issue of OK! magazine


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> I know! Its so sweet
> 
> wasn't sure but I think they will make it.


 

I hope so!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ugh I don't like these either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that OK cover looks so damn cheap!  I just didn't imagine MiMi would be pimpin' out her pregnancy like this...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that OK cover looks so damn cheap! I just didn't imagine MiMi would be pimpin' out her pregnancy like this...


 

Love and happiness makes you do silly things.  Maybe it was Nick's idea.

I find it strange no major magazine (People, Vanity Fair or Essence), offered to do it.


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> Love and happiness makes you do silly things.  Maybe it was Nick's idea.
> *
> I find it strange no major magazine (People, Vanity Fair or Essence), offered to do it.*


me too.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder who is going to get the first shot of the twins and how much they will pay


----------



## Sassys

More from UK OK


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Love and happiness makes you do silly things. Maybe it was Nick's idea.
> 
> I find it strange no major magazine (People, Vanity Fair or Essence), offered to do it.


 

same here


----------



## queennadine

I don't like those pictures AT ALL.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no and no.


----------



## Sassys

bagouttahell said:


> no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no and no.


 
lmao!


----------



## Sassys

I really do hope they last, because Nick is going to look really stupid with that tat if they don't.


----------



## Jahpson

that milk is for the babies you hog!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I really do hope they last, because Nick is going to look really stupid with that tat if they don't.


 

I just can't get with the whole big a$$ name tatt game


----------



## Ladybug09

queennadine said:


> I don't like those pictures AT ALL.


 me neither. It's a bit much and should have been kept for their personal collection.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well at least they have lasers now!


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I just can't get with the whole big a$$ name tatt game


 
As celebrity marriages go, one should NEVER get the other's name on your body.  At least her's is small and she can just remove the part of it.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

I can see where the intent was to take some gorgeous pics, but these just came out kind of tacky IMHO (especially the boob grab and boob kiss shots).  They are a gorgeous couple, but I just cringe at these pics.


----------



## bag-princess

Sonic Peaches said:


> I can see where the intent was to take some gorgeous pics, but these just came out kind of tacky IMHO (especially the boob grab and boob kiss shots).  They are a gorgeous couple, but I just cringe at these pics.




exactly!!! they are so beautiful together and you can clearly see the love between them but if i had done something like this it would have NOT been for public consumption! and a big NOT for that magazine!  as for that tat............it is a bit too much! but as sassys said "Love and happiness makes you do silly things."


----------



## Kansashalo

queennadine said:


> I don't like those pictures AT ALL.


 
Me neither 

Still love you Mimi!


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, Jahpson.

Does she honestly believe that one day her son is going to look at that and say "Aww, that's beautiful mummy!"?

I only have to mention to my friends that their parents had sex and they cringe and tell me to shut up.



Jahpson said:


> that milk is for the babies you hog!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sonic Peaches said:


> I can see where the intent was to take some gorgeous pics, but these just came out kind of tacky IMHO (especially the boob grab and boob kiss shots). They are a gorgeous couple, but I just cringe at these pics.


----------



## Sassys

Nick spotted at LAX.

Wonder where he is going since Mariah is due any day now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I hate to see grown men wearing their hats like that...


----------



## Monoi

Strange pic, wonder why they made these public, the pics are really private and intimate..I really dont understand celebs, one moment they are crying for privacy and the other time they´re all over the place


----------



## bagaholic85

i like the idea of the pics if they were private, but in a magazine? meh


----------



## bern

BagOuttaHell said:


> No.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no.no and no.



Well put


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I am a huge fan of Mariah, but this is just WAY out of hand.


----------



## Ladybug09

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bag-princess

hmmm.........:wondering............well.....................:thinkin...................ok then.    the words will just not form! i'll try again later.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> hmmm.........:wondering............well.....................:thinkin...................ok then. the words will just not form! i'll try again later.


 

LMAO


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It keeps getting worse.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

these pics are just too much....


----------



## Jahpson

when is she going to go into labor? I feel like they have been pregnant as long as they have been married.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The pics of Khloe Ks closet looks better than these Mi Mi please stop no more pics please


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smh...lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> that milk is for the babies you hog!




Lmao..thanks for the laugh...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that pic of her laying there looks like a random pic Nick snapped with his camera not something for a magazine spread


----------



## HauteMama

In every picture she has the "I've been smacked in the head with a rock" look.


----------



## azureartist

Not artistic or gorgeous... why oh why?


----------



## FullyLoaded

Why do the pics look so lame? Is it the photographer? She looks exhausted and I bet she didn't do too much during the shoot. No wonder she stays home so much. They should have kept these private.


----------



## Sassys

FullyLoaded said:


> Why do the pics look so lame? Is it the photographer? She looks exhausted and I bet she didn't do too much during the shoot. No wonder she stays home so much. They should have kept these private.


 

Actually you are right, the pics were taking by Kristofer Buckle who has been her make-up artist for years.  I guess his hobby is in photography.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Sassys said:


> Actually you are right, the pics were taking by Kristofer Buckle who has been her make-up artist for years.  I guess his hobby is in photography.



Kristofer needs to stick to his day job, which he is absolutely fabulous at (especially glowy, minimal makeup that makes Mariah gorgeous!).  The poses were terrible.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Actually you are right, the pics were taking by Kristofer Buckle who has been her make-up artist for years.  I guess his hobby is in photography.





oh wow!!!!  that does indeed explain why these pics are not going to be winning any awards!

guess that goes to show it is true what they say - being pregnant can make a woman crazy!!!  i think it is safe to say that goes double for her!
lawd knows i did and said some things that made people take a couple steps back.  first the second class magazine feature now we find out that her make-up artist was the person behind the camera!!!:wondering well.........ok.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FullyLoaded said:


> Why do the pics look so lame? Is it the photographer? She looks exhausted and I bet she didn't do too much during the shoot. No wonder she stays home so much. They should have kept these private.


 
the kind of look like cell phone pics


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## FullyLoaded

Sassys said:


> Actually you are right, the pics were taking by Kristofer Buckle who has been her make-up artist for years. I guess his hobby is in photography.


 
Ok thanks for that info. That explains much. I understand she is close to him and she probably didn't want to be pregnant and nude in a stranger's studio....but this is not good.




Sonic Peaches said:


> Kristofer needs to stick to his day job, which he is absolutely fabulous at (especially glowy, minimal makeup that makes Mariah gorgeous!). The poses were terrible.


 
Oh yes, her makeup is always perfect. Never ever overdone. Either he's extremely talented or she's just that naturally pretty. Or both.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey shows off twins' lavish L.A. nursery

Mariah Carey was so shy about her pregnancy in the beginning.

Now she has bared her belly - twice - and is opening her home to Life & Stylemagazine (on newsstands Friday) for a first peek at the nurseries that she and husband Nick Cannon have created at their Bel-Air, Calif. estate and in their New York apartment.

"I wanted to create a beautiful, tranquil, cozy environment for the babies," Mariah tells Life & Style. "Everything matches, but pieces are individualized to celebrate the twins as separate entities."

Separate, but equally glam, was the goal.

Carey worked on the L.A. nursery with veteran decorator Mario Buatta and Gail Sedigh of AFK Furniture. It was "challenging," she says, "because I had such specific ideas I wanted implemented. I feel like I'm bringing two individuals into the world, so I wanted to do more than cookie-cutter styles in blue and pink."

Nick, in fact, wanted pink and green bedding. 

Mariah's favorite part of the twins' LA nursery? The cloudscape, star-speckled ceiling. "The ceiling has orangey-pink clouds in a blue sky with golden stars twinkling. It's based on two songs I wrote that are fan favorites: Underneath the Stars and Close My Eyes," Mariah tells Life & Style. "Sometimes I just sit in the nursery and stare at the ceiling because I love it so much. To me, it symbolizes wanting my children to dream as big as possible and to let their imaginations be unbridled."

Mariah also incorporated her favorite winged insects, butterflies, into the nursery and stuffed-animal lambs, which is what the singer calls her fans.

"Being a mother is probably the hardest job in the world. I feel like, in a lot of ways, children come into the world to teach us," Mariah says. "It's going to be a delicate balance between raising them around glitz and glamour and keeping them grounded. One thing I'm sure of is that I'll be grateful for the twins every day, no matter what."

source:Life & style


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^nice! I keep coming in here thinking she had the babies


----------



## chantal1922

^^ me too!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I'm sorry but her pregnancy photos are just tacky.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey shows off twins' lavish L.A. nursery
> 
> Mariah Carey was so shy about her pregnancy in the beginning.
> 
> Now she has bared her belly - twice - and is opening her home to Life & Stylemagazine (on newsstands Friday) for a first peek at the nurseries that she and husband Nick Cannon have created at their Bel-Air, Calif. estate and in their New York apartment.
> 
> "I wanted to create a beautiful, tranquil, cozy environment for the babies," Mariah tells Life & Style. "Everything matches, but pieces are individualized to celebrate the twins as separate entities."
> 
> Separate, but equally glam, was the goal.
> 
> Carey worked on the L.A. nursery with veteran decorator Mario Buatta and Gail Sedigh of AFK Furniture. It was "challenging," she says, "because I had such specific ideas I wanted implemented. I feel like I'm bringing two individuals into the world, so I wanted to do more than cookie-cutter styles in blue and pink."
> 
> Nick, in fact, wanted pink and green bedding.
> 
> Mariah's favorite part of the twins' LA nursery? The cloudscape, star-speckled ceiling. "The ceiling has orangey-pink clouds in a blue sky with golden stars twinkling. It's based on two songs I wrote that are fan favorites: Underneath the Stars and Close My Eyes," Mariah tells Life & Style. "Sometimes I just sit in the nursery and stare at the ceiling because I love it so much. To me, it symbolizes wanting my children to dream as big as possible and to let their imaginations be unbridled."
> 
> Mariah also incorporated her favorite winged insects, butterflies, into the nursery and stuffed-animal lambs, which is what the singer calls her fans.
> 
> "Being a mother is probably the hardest job in the world. I feel like, in a lot of ways, children come into the world to teach us," Mariah says. "It's going to be a delicate balance between raising them around glitz and glamour and keeping them grounded. One thing I'm sure of is that I'll be grateful for the twins every day, no matter what."
> 
> source:Life & style



I don't like the giraffe.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Mariah always knew how to glam it up. The baby's room is just gorgeous as expected.


----------



## Monoi

I dont like the room..it's a bit uncreative


----------



## la miss

Monoi said:


> I dont like the room..it's a bit uncreative



Agreed. The room is tasteful (which I somehow did not expect) but a bit boring and the giant giraffe seems oddly out of place. Knowing Mimi, I was hoping for a little glitz, a little glamour, and at least one bedazzled item in there.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

la miss said:


> Agreed. The room is tasteful (which I somehow did not expect) but a bit boring and the giant giraffe seems oddly out of place. *Knowing Mimi, I was hoping for a little glitz, a little glamour*, and at least one bedazzled item in there.


 

I was expecting that too!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Her due date is May 14, but with twins it would be likely for a little early delivery.*


----------



## Ladybug09

I like the color scheme of the room. Very tranquil.


----------



## bag-princess

i LOVE LOVE LOVE that babies nursery!!!!  ITA with ladybug - it is so tranquil and peaceful!! exactly how a nursery should be.  what did you guys expect - hot pink and zebra stripes!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the nursery..minus the random giraffe..


----------



## Sassys

I lOVE it!! wouldn't change anything.  I would kill to be one of those babies, Mariah is going to spoil them rotten.  She treats her dogs like royalty!!


----------



## Sassys

More pics of the LA & NY Nurseries


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Does Mariah still have Jack?


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Does Mariah still have Jack?


 
No, Jack passed away when she got JJ in 2008. She got Jack in 1993 from Tommy


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh ok. I knew she had Jack for the longest time. RIP Jack.


----------



## bag-princess

i love that hot air ballon chandelier!!!!!   everything looks so nice and perfect!!!


----------



## chantal1922

aww the little roller booties!


----------



## EMMY

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^nice! I keep coming in here thinking she had the babies


 

HAHA me too!!!! I can't wait....!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I love the nursery!! I also like that they're using green instead of blue (for the baby boy's crib)...the roller booties are too cute, & I love the murals!! Fab.*~*


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Anyone been talking about Nick giving out their phone number? lol Cray Cray!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute!


----------



## SJF

Loved the nursery especially the LA one, but I loved the NY one too, because it looked really country style and homey. I like Mariah and Nick's pregnancy portraits (as I call them); they looked beautiful. I've seen plenty of PP's by some amazing photographers so the poses that they did were pretty standard because lots of other couples have done them. I know alot of people in America and some people in UK were thrown off by them, because of the nudity, but I don't think it's any big deal, it's just the human body.


----------



## Jahpson

I love the nursery and the puppies!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey Paints her Huge Baby Bump as an Easter Egg (over the Easter Weekend)

source=JJB

She is clearly bored out of her mind sitting at home waiting to give birth


----------



## babypie

She still hasn't had them?!


----------



## Sassys

babypie said:


> She still hasn't had them?!


 

LOL!! They are due May 14th.  I guess they are not coming out until they are damn good and ready


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey Paints her Huge Baby Bump as an Easter Egg (over the Easter Weekend)
> 
> source=JJB
> 
> *She is clearly bored out of her mind* sitting at home waiting to give birth


 

pretty much


----------



## FullyLoaded

The hot air ballon light is so adorable. I know these babies got sooo much gifts from friends/designers. Can't wait to see them when they are born.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm so ready for Mariah to have her babies, I can't even!


----------



## New-New

damn, she still pregnant. lookin ready to pop.


----------



## Ladybug09

Dangit, have the babies already. I want to pop her water fo her!

And is anyone else getting sick of this stomach paintings?


----------



## YSoLovely

The little lambs are coming! The little lambs are coming!  *The little lambs are coming!*   

Ellen confirmed Mariah's in labour!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnott

ladybug09 said:


> dangit, have the babies already. I want to pop her water fo her!
> 
> *and is anyone else getting sick of this stomach paintings?*



Yes!


----------



## Ladybug09

about dog on time....

hope they are healthy.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> The little lambs are coming! The little lambs are coming! *The little lambs are coming!*
> 
> Ellen confirmed Mariah's in labour!!!!!!!!


 
Where did you hear this?  Are you talking abut when Nick was on yesterday?


----------



## handbag_fetish

I'm ready for her to have them already too!!! At least she's so prepared for them, their bedroom is just gorgeous. Mariah is the queen diva!

I've actually been listening to all of her songs the last few days.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I don't see anything about it on twitter....maybe he just meant she's very near?

I hope she has them in NYC.


----------



## Sassys

FullyLoaded said:


> I don't see anything about it on twitter....maybe he just meant she's very near?
> 
> I hope she has them in NYC.


 
Right, he was on Ellen yesterday and he said the bags are packed and it could be any momemt now.

I beleve she is giving birth in LA, she said she has been at the LA house for 5 months now.  Since Nick was on Ellen yesterday and Ellen is filmed in LA I would assume that is where she is.  Ellen asked him what if she goes in to labor while you are here and he said he can quickly get to her.


----------



## Sassys

Could Mariah Deliver Her Twins Friday?

Mariah and husband Nick Cannon could be parents very soon.

Hollywood baby bump watchers are whispering that the singer is scheduled to undergo a C-section at an L.A. area hospital on Friday.

extratv.com


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh Lord, the 'scheduled' C section.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I knew May 14th was way too long. That heffa has been preggy forever it seems! I believe they claimed her due date to be in May to throw everyone off.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh Lord, the 'scheduled' C section.


 

yeah what's up with that?


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh Lord, the 'scheduled' C section.



i am sure no one is surprised by this!  i know i'm not! 
and it's not just a celebrity thing anymore. what surprises me is when someone DOESN'T circle a date in red to have it done!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^but why a c-section? I thought those were only needed if say a woman has herpes, or she is shaped in such a way that will not allow a baby to pass thru??? Most labors are just induced.


----------



## Jahpson

i guess parents can choose the birthday of their child now! lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^but why a c-section? I thought those were only needed if say a woman has herpes, or she is shaped in such a way that will not allow a baby to pass thru??? Most labors are just induced.



I know in Hollywood, women choose to have c-sections so they can also have a little tummy work done at the same time..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I know in Hollywood, women choose to have c-sections so they can also have a little tummy work done at the same time..


 

  ah thanks! makes perfect sense now.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I know in Hollywood, women choose to have c-sections so they can also have a little tummy work done at the same time..




they also like to keep the vajay-jay from being wrecked during birth!!  you don't want to stretched far enough for a truck to drive through!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I know in Hollywood, women choose to have c-sections so they can also have a little tummy work done at the same time..


 

You know damn sure Mariah is getting a tuck as soon as those babies come out. This will be her only pregnancy so she might as well.


----------



## lcarlson90

It's very common for twins to be delivered via C- Section. In a lot of cases one of the babies is breech so it's safer to deliver by C-Section.


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh Lord, the 'scheduled' C section.



why the eye roll?


----------



## PaisleyDaisy

She is having twins and she has been on bed rest for the past few months.  The chances of her having a medical condition where a c-section is safer is likely.

But really, its her business.


----------



## morgan20

Congratulations to Mariah and Nick! Twitter update!!


----------



## morgan20

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...wDUeUw?docId=d402953e682142e584f75d6382a9d9e4


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amen!


----------



## Sassys

April 30 is double the pleasure for Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon. Not only did they welcome twins, but the couple celebrated their fourth wedding anniversary, too!

Carey, 41, delivered the babies Saturday at 12:07 p.m. EDT at an undisclosed hospital in Los Angeles. Carey's representative, Cindi Berger, confirmed the births to The Associated Press, saying the baby girl was born first, weighing 5 pounds, 3 ounces, and was 18 inches long; her brother was next, at 5 pounds 6 ounces, and was 19 inches.

And it was just as Cannon predicted. "I'm not trying to be a psychic, but we renew our vows every year so ... It's probably going to be in the hospital this year. I can feel it," Cannon said Thursday when he guest-hosted The Talk. "We got the minister coming in, so this gown will not be a wedding gown, but a hospital gown."

Long before the births, the couple made no secret of their desire to have children. Last October when they first made Carey's pregnancy public, Cannon said that "the greatest gift on earth is a child."

Throughout Carey's pregnancy, the parents-to-be were cautious about revealing too many personal details since the couple had a "long journey" to parenthood, Cannon said in December.

That the singer was expecting twins was chattered about for months before Cannon finally confirmed it in December.

As for the origin of their babies' names, Cannon told PEOPLE in January that the couple had aimed for unique but not wacky. "They won't be crazy names like Carburetor or something," he promised. "But they're definitely unique." 

people.com


----------



## Nat

Aw, that's wonderful news, I'm glad it all went well! A boy and a girl, that is perfection! Can't wait to hear their names


----------



## chantal1922

Congrats to Mariah and Nick! Double blessings!


----------



## kirsten

It's a boy and a girl for Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon! Mariah Carey's twins were born at 12:07 a.m. on Saturday morning, according to a statement released by her rep. Nick and Mariah have yet to name the babies, though we can't wait to hear what the new parents pick. Nick was apparently so nervous that he initially went to the wrong part of hospital and the two listened to her hit "We Belong Together" after the twins were born. Nick and Mariah got married in 2007 and were planning to renew their vows on Sunday. Congrats to Nick and Mariah on their new additions!

http://www.popsugar.com/Mariah-Carey-Has-Twins-16149735



NEW YORK &#8211; Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon celebrated their fourth anniversary with another milestone &#8212; becoming parents to a baby girl and boy.

Carey's representative, Cindi Berger, confirmed the births to The Associated Press. The singing superstar gave birth Saturday at 12:07 p.m. EDT at an undisclosed hospital in Los Angeles. Berger says the baby girl was born first, weighing 5 pounds, 3 ounces, and was 18 inches long; her brother was next, at 5 pounds 6 ounces, and was 19 inches.

Berger says the couple has not named the children yet. Cannon drove Carey to the hospital in their Rolls-Royce Phantom. Berger said the 41-year-old Carey, who had gone through false labor, was calm, thinking that it was another false alarm.

Meanwhile, the 30-year-old Cannon was so nervous he went to the wrong department at the hospital, and was guided to the maternity ward by a nurse.

"It was like right out of an 'I Love Lucy' skit," said Berger.

Berger says they were listening to Carey's "We Belong Together" after the children were born.

The couple are expected to renew their wedding vows on Sunday. The pair got married in 2007 after a whirlwind romance. They were the subject of endless baby rumors, and the couple actually were expecting shortly after their marriage, but Carey had a miscarriage; they did not reveal the miscarriage until she announced her pregnancy last fall.

The couple plan to live a bi-coastal life, and have luxurious nurseries in both New York and Los Angeles.

As far as more children, Carey recently declared she's done.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110430/ap_en_ce/us_people_carey_cannon


----------



## YSoLovely

Congratulations to Mimi and Mr Carey! 

Cannot wait to hear the names!


----------



## Kansashalo

Yay! They are finally here!!!! 

Congrats Mimi and Nick!


----------



## lkrp123

But I wanted more pics of the baby bump painted!

I cannot WAIT to hear what the lil' babies are named!


----------



## lkrp123

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^but why a c-section? I thought those were only needed if say a woman has herpes, or she is shaped in such a way that will not allow a baby to pass thru??? Most labors are just induced.


----------



## kirsten

I wonder if Mimi is going to be a little PO'ed that the Royal Wedding upstaged her twins births. I am imagining all tabloid magazines are going to want covers with Royal Wedding pictures the next coming week(s).


----------



## lkrp123

kirsten said:


> I wonder if Mimi is going to be a little PO'ed that the Royal Wedding upstaged her twins births. I am imagining all tabloid magazines are going to want covers with Royal Wedding pictures the next coming week(s).



Yes.


But, really, she has overdone it anyway with the mag pics. Like, she's had so many "exclusives" no one cares anymore.


----------



## hugable

Sassys said:


> As for the origin of their babies' names, Cannon told PEOPLE in January that the couple had aimed for unique but not wacky. "They won't be crazy names like Carburetor or something," he promised. "But they're definitely unique."
> 
> people.com


  for the above quote, and congratulations to them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

hugable said:


> for the above quote, and congratulations to them!!!!!!!!!


 

    congratulations to Mother Mariah..just in time for Mother's Day!!


----------



## simona7

Ha! You know she didn't schedule it if she gave birth same day as the royal wedding. She would have waited a week or so if that was the case. Either way, Congrats to them!!!


----------



## Didi Boston

I am so happy for them.  I can't wait to see these babies!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I can't wait to see their babies.


----------



## bag-princess

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i saw this news yesterday!!
did you guys notice the weight of those angels???? those were big babies considering.  can't wait to see their little faces!!!!!


----------



## karo

Congratulations!


----------



## Sassys

Just before welcoming baby twins into the world, Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon readied for the delivery process by living the life of luxury in Palos Verdes, California.

    The happy couple lodged up at The Terranea Resort, where they were pampered by the exclusive getaway's staff before leaving the locale to head to the hospital on Friday (April 29).

    With everything going as well as could be hoped for, Miss Carey gave birth to a healthy boy and girl on Saturday - as her rep, Cindi Berger, told People, "I spoke to both of them and they are both completely overjoyed."

    Meanwhile, Cannon took to Twitter hours after his son and daughter's arrival, as the new father excitedly wrote, "My wife just gave me the most incredible anniversary gift ever in life!"

    Not seeing a way to dote a present of the same stature on his lady, Nick jokingly added, "I won't ever be able to top this!"


----------



## lkrp123

^She looks SO uncomfortable there...


----------



## hipmama

Looks like she was ready to pop. Look at that belly button! I'm happy for them. Can't wait to see pictures of "dem babies" and know what they named them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looks uncomfortable and hot...  while Nick looks like the Bellhop!


----------



## Jahpson

Congrats to the couple! I'm sure mimi wanted to deliver the babies regardless of what was going on that day. She looked like she was ready ha ha

So happy for her. Can't believe she is a mom


----------



## simona7

She looks uncomfortable and she can't fit into her shoes any more! I've been there... it's usually that last week when you really retain water.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Awww I'm so happy for them!! Congrats to Nick & Mariah...I can't wait to find out the babies' names!!*~*


----------



## tsubi

bag-princess said:


> i am sure no one is surprised by this! i know i'm not!
> and it's not just a celebrity thing anymore. what surprises me is when someone DOESN'T circle a date in red to have it done!


 
Oh so that makes sense, they scheduled the c-section for their anniversary date?


----------



## Sassys

tsubi said:


> Oh so that makes sense, they scheduled the c-section for their anniversary date?


 
You know they are going to lie and say she did not have a planned c-section and the babies just came on their anniversary


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aww she looks so uncomfy lord I remember those days, so happy she had "dem babies" and I know she is too! congrats to them!


----------



## Sassys

More pics from day before birth of twins.


----------



## chantal1922

Looks like she was good and ready to have "dem babies". I am happy for her and Nick.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah, Nick Renew Vows in Hospital

A day after becoming parents to twins, Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon renewed their vows with a hospital ceremony conducted by the Rev. Al Sharpton.

Saturday was the couple's third anniversary &#8212; and also the day when Carey gave birth to a girl and a boy in Los Angeles. On Sunday, Sharpton blessed the babies, and also presided over a ceremony where the couple renewed their vows.

Cannon tweeted words of thanks to the civil rights activist and said: "Yep we just had a wedding in the hospital!"

Sharpton tweeted that Carey looked "great" and that the babies are beautiful.


I am just leaving Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon. She had twins yesterday on their 3 rd anniversary. I had prayer with them and the babies.

I also conducted the renewal of their vows and the blessing of the newborn twins. Mariah looks GREAT, and the babies are beautiful.

I am so moved by the sincere spiritual commitment of Mariah and Nick. They have not let success separate them from GOD. I am so proud.

Glad I came 2 LA 2 pray for @MariahCarey & @NickCannon twins & 2 renew their vows 

Associated Press


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Nick looks fly.

I really want twins but how uncomfortable she looks makes me nervous.


----------



## Sassys

californiaCRUSH said:


> Nick looks fly.
> 
> I really want twins but how uncomfortable she looks makes me nervous.


 

Me too!!!  I am 36 so having twins would be ideal for me.  One pregnancy and then shop is closed lol.  I am not getting any younger lol

But I guess everyone is different.  Jennifer lopez did not look miserable when she was pregnant with her twins.  I guess it boils down to some women love being pregnant and some don't.  Mariah never seemed like one of those women that loved being pregnant.  The way she complained when she was on HSN confirmed it for me lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^ I looked like that with one baby in the oven so it doesn't matter sometimes its all fluid, how sweet of them to renew their vows but Al Sharpton


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Sassys said:


> Me too!!!  I am 36 so having twins would be ideal for me.  One pregnancy and then shop is closed lol.  I am not getting any younger lol
> 
> But I guess everyone is different.  Jennifer lopez did not look miserable when she was pregnant with her twins.  I guess it boils down to some women love being pregnant and some don't.  Mariah never seemed like one of those women that loved being pregnant.  The way she complained when she was on HSN confirmed it for me lol.



I just kind of figured it could be a one shot deal. Get pregnant with twins, a boy and a girl and bam I'm done haha. I'm 22 so I have time but I'm thinking about it regardless.


----------



## Ladybug09

We need a side eye smiley, this is the closest I could get.


Sassys said:


> Mariah, Nick Renew Vows in Hospital
> 
> A day after becoming parents to twins, Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon renewed their vows with a hospital ceremony *conducted by the Rev. Al Sharpton.*
> 
> Saturday was the couple's third anniversary  and also the day when Carey gave birth to a girl and a boy in Los Angeles. On Sunday, Sharpton blessed the babies, and also presided over a ceremony where the couple renewed their vows.
> 
> Cannon tweeted words of thanks to the civil rights activist and said: "Yep we just had a wedding in the hospital!"
> 
> Sharpton tweeted that Carey looked "great" and that the babies are beautiful.
> 
> 
> I am just leaving Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon. She had twins yesterday on their 3 rd anniversary. I had prayer with them and the babies.
> 
> I also conducted the renewal of their vows and the blessing of the newborn twins. Mariah looks GREAT, and the babies are beautiful.
> 
> I am so moved by the sincere spiritual commitment of Mariah and Nick. They have not let success separate them from GOD. I am so proud.
> 
> Glad I came 2 LA 2 pray for @MariahCarey & @NickCannon twins & 2 renew their vows
> 
> Associated Press


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No names yet?

I texted everyone on Saturday that I became an aunt. lol.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> No names yet?
> 
> I texted everyone on Saturday that I became an aunt. lol.


 
I am sure they won't reveal names until first pic is revealed (Mariah will wait until her swelling has gone down for sure before the big unveiling).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I hope she waits until her hormones die down and we don't get anymore cheesy pics


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey teases: Twins names 'both begin with M' 

The suspense is killing us, Mariah. C'mon.

New mom Mariah Carey tweeted a twin update this morning:

"I wish I could personally thank all those around the world who continue 2 send congrats+prayers for #dembabies! they're doing great"

She added,

"And they are the most incredible gifts we could ever have imagined!"

Carey also teased:

"So we r bout 2 reveal the actual names and b4 we tell em 2 our friends etc. both begin w/M's!!!!"

Meanwhile, Nick Cannon tells us that his wife is "recovering really well" after giving birth. He adds, "I am so proud of her and I know she is so relieved and grateful that this long-awaited moment is finally here! I honestly feel like there are no words to describe this experience. Being here with my wife and dembabies makes me realize God has blessed me with the three most beautiful things in the world."

usatoday.com


----------



## Jahpson

Mick and Mary? 

im bad at guessing


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> No names yet?
> 
> I texted everyone on Saturday that I became an aunt. lol.


----------



## chantal1922

*Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon reveal baby names*

Mariah Carey and her husband Nick Cannon have finally revealed the names of their twins who were born in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Their son is named Moroccan Scott Cannon. Scott is Nick&#8217;s middle name, as well as his grandmother&#8217;s maiden name.

The top tier of Mariah&#8217;s New York City apartment is called the Moroccan Room, because of the Moroccan-inspired decor. It&#8217;s also the place where Nick proposed to his wife, overlooking Manhattan!

Their daughter&#8217;s name is Monroe Cannon. Mariah's rep says she does not have a middle name because Mariah herself does not have one. Monroe was named after Marilyn Monroe, who has been an inspiration to Mariah her whole life.

In fact, Mariah purchased the Hollywood icon&#8217;s white piano from Christie's auction house and it is in Mariah&#8217;s will that the piano will one day go to the Smithsonian.

Mariah&#8217;s rep, Cindi Berger, tells CNN, &#8220;It has been a long, emotional journey for this family, and I couldn&#8217;t be happier for all of them.&#8221;

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/05/04/mariah-carey-and-nick-cannon-reveal-baby-names/

Well alright...


----------



## simona7

Moroccan? 
Morocco would have a better ring to it.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I kind of like Monroe, but Moroccan? Yikes.


----------



## carvedwords

Mocroccan, really?!


----------



## bag-princess

simona7 said:


> Moroccan?
> Morocco would have a better ring to it.





she could have left it at morocc!
i can deal with monroe.


----------



## DC-Cutie

See, I knew Mimi was going to do some foolishness!

I like Monroe, that's a beautiful name


----------



## chantal1922

Yeah Monroe isn't bad but Moroccan....


----------



## Bag*Snob

Morocco would have been better, I agree.  Monroe is nice.


----------



## Kansashalo

I guess you could call him Rocco for short.


----------



## simona7

^^ That's what I was thinking.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well the stan handbook indicates that I have to love these names.

But I don't.

And I am not giving back my stan card.

Soooo I'll just say. I still love you Mariah!


----------



## Sassys

Love Monroe, Boy's name is just silly.  Who cares if Nick proposed in the Moroccan room.  So if Nick proposed in the Kitchen, he would be named Kitchen.


----------



## YSoLovely

Moroccan Cannon? Lawdhammercy! 

I see they've been taking cues from AKeys and hubby Swizz Beakz.


----------



## meela188

Morraco would have been much better


----------



## Sassys

I can't even imagine getting mad at my kid and saying Moroccan Scott get over here right now!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Horrible choices for names...


----------



## bisbee

Maybe they will call him Scott.  Hope they do...

Monroe is not bad...


----------



## JazzyJaz

Sassys said:


> I can't even imagine getting mad at my kid and saying Moroccan Scott get over here right now!!!


----------



## lkrp123

aw, hell no!

Moroccan and Monroe Cannon?!!!?!?

What in the damn sunlight is this bish thinking?

Alright, I can handle Monroe. But Moroccan?!!? Not even Morocco. Moroccan.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Love Monroe, Boy's name is just silly. Who cares if Nick proposed in the Moroccan room. *So if Nick proposed in the Kitchen, he would be named Kitchen*.


----------



## Sassys

I wonder what Nick's mother thinks of her grandson's name LMAO.

I am sure Nick's old friends he grew up with from the hood are roflmfao


----------



## Ladybug09

WTH!!!!???

She should have waited to name them after all the drugs wore off....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Morrocan is a little  but I don't mind Monroe. 

Compared to other weirdly named children, the names they chose aren't that bad.


----------



## lkrp123

Sassys said:


> I wonder what Nick's mother thinks of her grandson's name LMAO.
> 
> I am sure Nick's old friends he grew up with from the hood are roflmfao



LOL!!!!!!!!!!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Morrocan is a little  but I don't mind Monroe.
> 
> Compared to other weirdly named children, the names they chose aren't that bad.



But Morrocan?!!

Why not just Morocco?

Or just Scott?

Cause this poor kid's name is  *Morrocan Cannon.*


----------



## kirsten

Mariah Carey and her husband Nick Cannon have finally revealed the names of their twins who were born in Los Angeles on Saturday.

Their son is named Moroccan Scott Cannon, *with the nickname "Roc". Scott is Nicks middle name, as well as his grandmothers maiden name.*

The top tier of Mariahs New York City apartment is called the Moroccan Room, because of the Moroccan-inspired decor. Its also the place where Nick proposed to his wife, overlooking Manhattan!

Their daughters name is Monroe Cannon. *Mariah's rep says she does not have a middle name because Mariah herself does not have one. Monroe was named after Marilyn Monroe, who has been an inspiration to Mariah her whole life.*

In fact, Mariah purchased the Hollywood icons white piano from Christie's auction house and it is in Mariahs will that the piano will one day go to the Smithsonian.
Mariahs rep, Cindi Berger, tells CNN, It has been a long, emotional journey for this family, and I couldnt be happier for all of them.

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/05/04/mariah-carey-and-nick-cannon-reveal-baby-names/


----------



## hipmama

lkrp123 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But Morrocan?!!
> 
> Why not just Morocco?
> 
> Or just Scott?
> 
> Cause this poor kid's name is  *Morrocan Cannon.*



Yup! I agree with you. I prefer Monroe. Not so much *Morrocan* Cannon.  I know of girls named China, Asia, and we all know America Ferrera and India Arie!!  I'm just not in favor having a person be named Chinese, Asian, American, or Indian. Just my honest opinion and I know Mimi and Nick can care less about what we all think of what they named dem babies.

Glad that her pregnancy and deliver was a success and they are all happy!


----------



## labelwhore04

Why do celebrities feel the need to name their children ridiculous things? MOROCCAN? seriously?? just saying it makes me cringe, they could atleast made it "morocco"(a noun) but an adjective??? c'mon who names their child an adjective?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> WTH!!!!???
> 
> She should have waited to name them after all the drugs wore off....


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> Why do celebrities feel the need to name their children ridiculous things? MOROCCAN? seriously?? just saying it makes me cringe, they could atleast made it "morocco"(a noun) but an adjective??? *c'mon who names their child an adjective?*


*


EXACTLY!!! Years ago, I worked with a girl named Precious and I said to her, "Your mother named you after an adjective??  My old boss could not stop laughing when he heard me ask her.*


----------



## lkrp123

Even Mike Tyson had the sense to name his baby Morocco NOT Moroccan!


----------



## Sassys

lkrp123 said:


> Even Mike Tyson had the sense to name his baby Morocco NOT Moroccan!


 

Damn, that says alot lol


----------



## Sassys

I didn't realize that Mariah's ex husband Tommy and his wife Thalia are expecting there 2nd baby this year.  Jesus Christ who isn't pregnant this year


----------



## YSoLovely

The kids could have it worse. Just look Pilot Inspektor, Princess Tiaamii & Jermajesty.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> The kids could have it worse. Just look Pilot Inspektor, Princess Tiaamii & Jermajesty.



Exactly. Their names are definitely different but they could be worse. 

I've heard worse names on non celeb children.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How is it Tommy Mottola looks younger and younger.


----------



## Contessa

Sassys said:


> Love Monroe, Boy's name is just silly. Who cares if Nick proposed in the Moroccan room. So if Nick proposed in the Kitchen, he would be named Kitchen.


 
Just be thankful he didn't propose in the bathroom between the toilet & bidet!


----------



## ByeKitty

lkrp123 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But Morrocan?!!
> 
> Why not just Morocco?
> 
> Or just Scott?
> 
> Cause this poor kid's name is  *Morrocan Cannon.*


That's hard to pronounce.

One of those things that'd make people go:
"Say it 10 times in a row......say it faster.....HAHA"


----------



## kirsten

I can hardly say it once correctly! lol


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> I didn't realize that Mariah's ex husband Tommy and his wife Thalia are expecting there 2nd baby this year.  Jesus Christ who isn't pregnant this year




 @ this couple. She married him to ensure that she would be a star...


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> @ this couple. She married him to ensure that she would be a star...


 

How is that different from when Mariah married him lol

I believe Thalia was famous in the Latin world for years before she met Tommy


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> How is that different from when Mariah married him lol
> 
> I believe Thalia was famous in the Latin world for years before she met Tommy



because Mariah has talent and he had something to work with! lol


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> because Mariah has talent and he had something to work with! lol


 

I am not a Thalia fan, but I do know that she was/is a very big super-star in the latin world and has been since she was a teenager.  She did not need Tommy to help her, unless she was trying to cross over to mainstream.  She was already very rich and popular before Tommy.  I remember her wedding here in NYC at St. Patrick, and the amount of people and media outside waiting to see her was insane!!!  I remember streets were blocked off and traffic was at a stand still


----------



## knasarae

Monroe, I like.  The other...   Oh well.



Sassys said:


> Love Monroe, Boy's name is just silly. Who cares if Nick proposed in the Moroccan room. So if Nick proposed in the Kitchen, he would be named Kitchen.


 
:lolots:



Sassys said:


> I wonder what Nick's mother thinks of her grandson's name LMAO.
> 
> I am sure Nick's old friends he grew up with from the hood are roflmfao


 
But he doesn't care cause he's married to Mariah Carey lmao!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Exactly. Their names are definitely different but they could be worse.
> 
> I've heard worse names on non celeb children.


 
True.  One of my friends had a kid in her class a few years ago and his name was Dimebag.  Seriously, no lie.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Terrible, awfully hideous names. Poor kiddos.


----------



## NoSnowHere

knasarae said:


> Monroe, I like.  The other...   Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> But he doesn't care cause he's married to Mariah Carey lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> True.  One of my friends had a kid in her class a few years ago and his name was Dimebag.  Seriously, no lie.


 excuse me?? Lol


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> monroe, i like. The other...  Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> But he doesn't care cause he's married to mariah carey lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> True. *one of my friends had a kid in her class a few years ago and his name was dimebag. Seriously, no lie*.


 
you can't be serious!!!


----------



## knasarae

I am dead serious.  That was his government name.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I am dead serious. That was his government name.


 
lol. No no no, I *refuse *to belive some crackhead named her child dimebag.  If I was a teacher I would refuse to have a child named that in my class, hell if I was a parent I would refuse to let my child play with a kid called dimebag, not happening.

I honestly thought Mariah and Nick would give there kids normal names like Jennifer and Marc gave their twins.  I know Mariah is spacey, but I really though Nick would shut that down when it came to naming his kids.  Now we really do know who wears the pants in that family.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> lol. No no no, I *refuse *to belive some crackhead named her child dimebag. If I was a teacher I would refuse to have a child named that in my class, hell if I was a parent I would refuse to let my child play with a kid called dimebag, not happening.
> 
> I honestly thought Mariah and Nick would give there kids normal names like Jennifer and Marc gave their twins. I know Mariah is spacey,* but I really though Nick would shut that down when it came to naming his kids. Now we really do know who wears the pants in that family.*


 
You really thought Nick had a say-so? That's as absurd as having a kid named Dimebag. :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> You really thought Nick had a say-so? That's as absurd as having a kid named Dimebag. :lolots:


 
lol, well, I meant well lol I really thought Nick may have bought her down from her high horse a bit


----------



## Kansashalo

YSoLovely said:


> Moroccan Cannon? Lawdhammercy!


 
Sounds like a strong drink doesn't it.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ok, I've finally found the real reason why MC chose those names:

*Petal Blossom Rainbow* was already taken!


----------



## Kansashalo

knasarae said:


> True. One of my friends had a kid in her class a few years ago and his name was Dimebag. Seriously, no lie.


 
Seriously?  You sure it wasn't maybe pronounced like "Dee may bag" or something?

**reaching for straws here**

I'd turn his parents in to CPS just on the name alone - poor kid


----------



## YSoLovely

Kansashalo said:


> Sounds like a strong drink doesn't it.



It does.  Moroccan Cannon on the rocks, please.


----------



## simona7

True.  One of my friends had a kid in her class a few years ago and his name was Dimebag.  Seriously, no lie.  [/QUOTE]

WTF?!


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> One of my friends had a kid in her class a few years ago and his name was Dimebag. Seriously, no lie.


 
I am having drinks with my friends tomorrow night and we totally have to discuss this LMAO.  There is no f'ing way it is pronounced like it's spelled.  No hospital would allow a mother to put that on a birth certificate.  That has to be some sort of child abuse.


----------



## ByeKitty

YSoLovely said:


> Ok, I've finally found the real reason why MC chose those names:
> 
> *Petal Blossom Rainbow* was already taken!


And *Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen*... Bummer


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> And *Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen*... Bummer



Lawd! Who did that to their child? :cry:


----------



## knasarae

Kansashalo said:


> Seriously? You sure it wasn't maybe pronounced like "Dee may bag" or something?
> 
> **reaching for straws here**
> 
> I'd turn his parents in to CPS just on the name alone - poor kid


 


simona7 said:


> True. One of my friends had a kid in her class a few years ago and his name was Dimebag. Seriously, no lie.


 
WTF?! [/QUOTE]



Sassys said:


> I am having drinks with my friends tomorrow night and we totally have to discuss this LMAO. There is no f'ing way it is pronounced like it's spelled. No hospital would allow a mother to put that on a birth certificate. That has to be some sort of child abuse.


 
Lmao! This happens every time I tell someone this!! I would stop telling people, but the reactions are just too priceless!!!

And yes, that mother needs to have her a$$ WHOOPED. lol


----------



## Jayne1

Moroccan and Monroe?  That made me laugh!


----------



## tsubi

Sassys said:


> Love Monroe, Boy's name is just silly. Who cares if Nick proposed in the Moroccan room. So if Nick proposed in the Kitchen, he would be named Kitchen.


----------



## queenvictoria2

mayyyyybe they will call him Rocco  still not great but better than his given name


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I like Monroe, but Moroccan?? No bueno.*~*


----------



## FullyLoaded

Rocco would have been a much better fit. What possessed her to pick it AND him to go along with that name? Sorry Mariah, I thought you would have done better.


----------



## justkell

I can beat everyone on this. My cousin is friends with a girl who went to high school with a girl named Watermelonequa. And also a girl named L-a. That's right, L-a. A substitute teacher took roll call one morning and called out "L-a? Pronounced it La-a. And the girl got up and was really mad and said No, my name is L-a Pronounced La-Dash-A".    Who names their child with a dash in their name and you have to pronounce the dash???


----------



## lkrp123

This is too much!!!!
:lolots:

Dimebag, L-a, I can't handle this ish!!


----------



## hipmama

justkell said:


> I can beat everyone on this. My cousin is friends with a girl who went to high school with a girl named *Watermelonequa*. And also a girl named L-a. That's right, L-a. A substitute teacher took roll call one morning and called out "L-a? Pronounced it *La-a*. And the girl got up and was really mad and said No, my name is L-a Pronounced La-Dash-A".    Who names their child with a dash in their name and you have to pronounce the dash???



 Crazy!! Here's one for you...I went to college with a guy named Cocaine. Yup, the drug that's snorted! He was super sweet and the nicest guy. I thought it was a joke until he showed me his ID. He told everyone to call him Coke so that's what we called him.


----------



## mundodabolsa

justkell said:


> I can beat everyone on this. My cousin is friends with a girl who went to high school with a girl named Watermelonequa. And also a girl named L-a. That's right, L-a. A substitute teacher took roll call one morning and called out "L-a? Pronounced it La-a. And the girl got up and was really mad and said No,* my name is L-a Pronounced La-Dash-A".*  Who names their child with a dash in their name and you have to pronounce the dash???



it's actually a pretty name if it were only spelled like Ladasha instead of with the actual -. It's like Natasha. 

I just can't get over the fact that Mariah's son's name is an adjective.  it's just toooo weird.


----------



## justkell

mundodabolsa said:


> it's actually a pretty name if it were only spelled like Ladasha instead of with the actual -. It's like Natasha.
> 
> I just can't get over the fact that Mariah's son's name is an adjective.  it's just toooo weird.




Oh, I don't think Ladasha is a bad or funny name. It's the fact it was spelled with a "-" instead of just spelling it Ladasha or similar.


----------



## babypie

knasarae said:


> True.  One of my friends had a kid in her class a few years ago and his name was Dimebag.  Seriously, no lie.


----------



## babypie

Let's just be thankful she didn't name the girl Butterfly


----------



## ByeKitty

YSoLovely said:


> Lawd! Who did that to their child? :cry:



Frank Zappa... :cry:


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon arrives back at the LA hospital where Mariah Carey gave birth to their twins.

She must have had a c-section if she is still in the hospital


----------



## Ladybug09

Dlisted




> If you're like me, then you've been clenching your nalgas together in anticipation of the names Mimi and Nick Cannon bestowed upon their baby boy and baby girl. So without further ado, you can finally unclench, because they have named them:
> 
> Moroccan Scott Cannon
> 
> and
> 
> Monroe Cannon
> 
> The names "*Divaboo Honey Heart*" and "*Unicorniah Lambow*" WERE ROBBED! But this is almost just as good, because CNN says Mimi named her son "Moroccan" after the name of her favorite room in her NYC penthouse. ****** NAMED HER BABY AFTER A ROOM!* It could've been a lot worse, though. Mimi could've named him after her second favorite room in her penthouse: The Rainbow Loo. Actually, Rainbow Loo would've been better than Morrocan.
> 
> Moroccan's middle name is also Nick's middle name. As for the completely unoriginal girl name of Monroe, Mimi says it's an honor of her idol Marilyn Monroe. Butterfly please, we all know that Mimi really named her after Monroe Ficus.
> 
> Even though the school yard bullies are obviously going to call the boy twin "Moroniccan" and "Moroccan Scott" sounds like a sex act involving a hookah pipe, these names are pretty tame for Mimi. They don't sound like citizens of Lisa Frankland who spend their summers in the Land of Caring. There will be a lot of butterflies out there who won't even muster out one flutter today, because they're sad that Mimi didn't name one of her twins after them. Butterfly betrayal is the worst.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dlisted is the best snarky blog BY FAR. IMO.


----------



## knasarae

justkell said:


> I can beat everyone on this. My cousin is friends with a girl who went to high school with a girl named Watermelonequa. And also a girl named L-a. That's right, L-a. A substitute teacher took roll call one morning and called out "L-a? Pronounced it La-a. And the girl got up and was really mad and said No, my name is L-a Pronounced La-Dash-A".  Who names their child with a dash in their name and you have to pronounce the dash???


 


hipmama said:


> Crazy!! Here's one for you...I went to college with a guy named Cocaine. Yup, the drug that's snorted! He was super sweet and the nicest guy. I thought it was a joke until he showed me his ID. He told everyone to call him Coke so that's what we called him.


 
I love it!! I never thought anyone would be able to top my Dimebag!


----------



## knasarae

Ok, I'm back... cause lucky me I have three friends that work in different counties for Job & Family Services.  Here are some of the names they gave me of their clients' children:

1. L-a (yes apparently there is more than one!!!)
2. Jodeci
3. Jadakiss
4. Da'Coldest


..... pauses for crowd reaction.


----------



## vuittonprincess

I don't like either name. _Monroe_ is too... predictable. It's also gaining quite a bit of popularity. I already have a pregnant friend that is naming her daughter exactly that. _Moroccan_ is just outright strange. I expected better from the biggest diva there is!


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> ok, i'm back... Cause lucky me i have three friends that work in different counties for job & family services. Here are some of the names they gave me of their clients' children:
> 
> 1. L-a (yes apparently there is more than one!!!)
> 2. Jodeci
> 3. Jadakiss
> 4. Da'coldest
> 
> 
> ..... Pauses for crowd reaction.


 
no no no. Stop!!!!!!! Just stop!!!!


----------



## lkrp123

knasarae said:


> Ok, I'm back... cause lucky me I have three friends that work in different counties for Job & Family Services.  Here are some of the names they gave me of their clients' children:
> 
> 1. L-a (yes apparently there is more than one!!!)
> 2. Jodeci
> 3. Jadakiss
> 4.* Da'Coldest*
> 
> 
> ..... pauses for crowd reaction.



DEAD!! LOL!!!! 




To be 100% honest, I was expecting one of the babies to be named something glittery - like Kitty (short for Hello Kitty) or Butter (short for butterfly) or something along those lines....


----------



## knasarae

lkrp123 said:


> DEAD!! LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be 100% honest, I was expecting one of the babies to be named something glittery - like Kitty (short for Hello Kitty) or Butter (short for butterfly) or something along those lines....


 
I definitely thought Butterfly or some butterfly-like term was going to end in there.  Moroccan could've been Cocoon.  So I guess we are lucky.  Take the small victories.


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Ok, I'm back... cause lucky me I have three friends that work in different counties for Job & Family Services. Here are some of the names they gave me of their clients' children:
> 
> 1. L-a (yes apparently there is more than one!!!)
> 2. Jodeci
> 3. Jadakiss
> 4. Da'Coldest
> 
> 
> ..... pauses for crowd reaction.


 
I'd just like to add that Jodeci and Jadakiss are brothers.


----------



## lkrp123

knasarae said:


> I definitely thought Butterfly or some butterfly-like term was going to end in there.  Moroccan could've been Cocoon.  So I guess we are lucky.  Take the small victories.



That is brilliant!

Let's tweet Mimi and petition her to change the name from Moroccan to Cocoon!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks for the laughs, guys!


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I definitely thought Butterfly or some butterfly-like term was going to end in there. Moroccan could've been Cocoon. So I guess we are lucky. Take the small victories.


 

I just told ny boss about L-a and she is on the floor in tears.  She is having a dinner party tonight and wrote it down to tell her friends.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> Ok, I'm back... cause lucky me I have three friends that work in different counties for Job & Family Services. Here are some of the names they gave me of their clients' children:
> 
> 1. L-a (yes apparently there is more than one!!!)
> 2. Jodeci
> 3. Jadakiss
> 4.* Da'Coldest*
> 
> ..... pauses for crowd reaction.


 

GTHOH!!!

My Mom deliver's babies and I thought some of HER patients baby's names were off...


----------



## Ladybug09

also, on the news this morning when they talked about the babies names, they also questioned like we did, Why not Morocco, but Moroccan??????

I almost want to say Macaroon!


----------



## Sassys

Just in case you guys need a refresher, Mariah shows her Moroccan room (5:40)


----------



## Sassys

Still wearing his hospital bracelet, new dad Nick Cannon fuels up in Beverly Hills Wednesday  just a day after he and wife Mariah Carey revealed their twins's names.

people.com


----------



## knasarae

Ummm, is he trying to flex? lol


----------



## Sassys

Mariah's Twins Out Of Intensive Care?

Mariah Carey's twins Moroccan and Monroe are out of neonatal intensive care and have been removed from oxygen.

A source tells X17online the twins, born ten days ago (April 30), were kept in the NICU unit 'round-the-clock until just days ago when they were allowed to make visits to their mother's private room at the Santa Monica hospital, with oxygen tanks in tow.

The source says mom and babies are doing well, "Nick is here all the time and he seems so relieved the babies are out of ICU. There's more movement in and out of Mariah's room now so it seems like they'll be packing up to go home shortly." 
Source: X17 Online


----------



## chantal1922

Good to read the twins are doing well!


----------



## Sassys

I wonder why they were/are in ICU, she carried them to full term.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Still wearing his hospital bracelet, new dad Nick Cannon fuels up in Beverly Hills Wednesday  just a day after he and wife Mariah Carey revealed their twins's names.
> 
> people.com






he would look better without the kid hat.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Ummm, is he trying to flex? lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I wonder why they were/are in ICU, she carried them to full term.


 
As far as we know what she told, she carried them full term...

Who knows though, it could be ANy reason.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

justkell said:


> I can beat everyone on this. My cousin is friends with a girl who went to high school with a girl named Watermelonequa. And also a girl named L-a. That's right, L-a. A substitute teacher took roll call one morning and called out "L-a? Pronounced it La-a. And the girl got up and was really mad and said No, my name is L-a Pronounced La-Dash-A".    Who names their child with a dash in their name and you have to pronounce the dash???



So, I'm starting to think that this is just a story that's circulating with no truth.

I went to UMass Amherst (graduated last year) and a girl went through sorority recruitment with that name, and worked with a friend of mine, and was on one of his classes.

There's just too many of this girl around ha


----------



## nillacobain

Contessa said:


> Just be thankful he didn't propose in the bathroom between the toilet & bidet!


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: See Nick Cannons First Mothers Day Gift for Mariah Carey

New mom Mariah Carey didnt have to wait long to celebrate her first Mothers Day. Just days after welcoming twins Monroe and Moroccan on April 30, the singer toasted her new life as a mom with a very special present from Nick Cannon: a 4-carat diamond and sapphire necklace from Jason of Beverly Hills. Nick was really excited about the babies names and wanted to do a piece with them for Mariahs first Mothers Day, jeweler Jason Arasheben explains. Pink sapphires are bright and bold and diamonds are always so classic. The sparkling piece, which also incorporates 14-karat white and rose gold, is valued at $12,000. Cannon, a longtime customer of Jason, was excited about his big surprise. Nick came in and met with Jason on the Friday after his twins were born, a source tells PEOPLE. He was bleary eyed, looking so tired but so happy  all smiles, saying he wanted to design something special for Mariahs first Mothers day. He couldnt want to surprise her on Sunday. The bauble wraps up a sparkling week for stars; Rachel Zoe recently flashed her 10-carat push present, while Tori Spelling Tweeted about her fifth-anniversary pearl ring

people.com


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's new twins were almost victims of a tabloid scam last night. It's a wild story exclusive to this column.

On Tuesday evening a woman from the Department of Child Protective Services showed up at the hospital while Carey was breastfeeding babies Monroe and Roc. The twins are just finishing up their stay in the NICU. Carey has stayed with them in the hospital following her C section and a minor infection. The civil servant told Cannon she was following up a claim of neglect, of all things.

The specifics: Carey was accused of drinking and taking pain meds while breastfeeding! Of course the real story was that a nurse on the floor had suggested Carey drink half a Guinness Stout in order to hasten production of breast milk. Mariah did just that and it worked. But someone in the unit sold her out, so to speak, hoping the social worker could get a picture of the babies for the tabs. Luckily no pictures were allowed. Carey and Cannon, horrified, explained the situation. "Taxpayer money was wasted, too, because this was labeled an emergency. It was ridiculous."

Meanwhile, mom and kids, healthy and wiser now, head home shortly. 

showbiz411


----------



## Kansashalo

I didn't know Guinness Stout brought on brest milk.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Kansashalo said:


> I didn't know Guinness Stout brought on brest milk.


 

me either


----------



## robinscloset

Ladybug09 said:


> Agreed.


I know I did!


----------



## Kansashalo

knasarae said:


> Ok, I'm back... cause lucky me I have three friends that work in different counties for Job & Family Services. Here are some of the names they gave me of their clients' children:
> 
> 1. L-a (yes apparently there is more than one!!!)
> 2. Jodeci
> 3. Jadakiss
> *4. Da'Coldest*
> 
> 
> ..... pauses for crowd reaction.


 
Da'Coldest's momma needs a smack


----------



## Ladybug09

Kansashalo said:


> I didn't know Guinness Stout brought on brest milk.




Yep, remember when Gina had Bethenny drink the beer?


----------



## meela188

^^yes I do remember that episode. I guess I didn't realize many people didn't know about this.


----------



## New-New

knasarae said:


> Ok, I'm back... cause lucky me I have three friends that work in different counties for Job & Family Services.  Here are some of the names they gave me of their clients' children:
> 
> 1. L-a (yes apparently there is more than one!!!)
> 2. Jodeci
> 3. Jadakiss
> 4. Da'Coldest
> 
> 
> ..... pauses for crowd reaction.



*suicide dips into coffin*

i hate people. Who names their kid after a 90s group that you can only hear nowadays on the quiet storm?

As for Da'Coldest, I simply refuse. This foolishness is diminishing my faith in humanity.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

New-New said:


> *suicide dips into coffin*
> 
> i hate people. Who names their kid after a 90s group that you can only hear nowadays on the quiet storm?
> 
> As for Da'Coldest, I simply refuse. This foolishness is diminishing my faith in humanity.



I think your reaction to the names is better than the actual names. I'm cracking up right now.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey Returns Home from Hospital &#8211; Singing to Babies

Mariah Carey made it through childbirth and lived to sing about it. 

The pop star, 42, who welcomed twins Moroccan Scott and Monroe in April, admitted she is "on a tweet spree," but it's out of excitement about being home from the hospital. 

"#Dembabies aka Roc+Roe are sleeping peacefully: )," she http://twitter.com/#!/MariahCarey/status/69587726223151104 wrote on Saturday about her and husband Nick Cannon's new arrivals. "I just finished singing 2 them(softly!) Feeling so blessed. LYM : )x0x0." 

people.com


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She seems really happy...aww!!*~*


----------



## Jasmine K.

Aww I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## babypie

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon heading home with the twins (May 14).


----------



## Jahpson

what? no driver? I'm impressed /sarcasm


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> what? no driver? I'm impressed /sarcasm


 

I was thinking the same


----------



## simona7

^^Me too!
She does look genuinely happy.


----------



## Sassys

Where's the girl?  I see the blue in the back over the car seat, but nothing behind Nick.


----------



## New-New

Mariah looks so happy. It's adorable. 

As for the lack of pink, it's probably because of the angle of the photograph.


----------



## Ladybug09

Who drives a Rolls without a DRIVER!!!!! aRe you kidding me!


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> Who drives a Rolls without a DRIVER!!!!! aRe you kidding me!



a lot of people. i know someone with a Phantom, and he drives it.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ladybug09 said:


> Who drives a Rolls without a DRIVER!!!!! aRe you kidding me!



I never sat inside a Phantom, but I imagine the space is quite limited in the back with two baby seats. Mimi gotta be comfortable.


----------



## everything posh

She looks so beautiful and happy in the car on the way home!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Who drives a Rolls without a DRIVER!!!!! aRe you kidding me!


 

Apparently people in LA drive themselves in a Rolls.  In NYC that would never happen.  Rolls and Maybachs are chauffeur driven cars IMO.

Here is another pic, with Monroe behind Nick.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Who drives a Rolls without a DRIVER!!!!! aRe you kidding me!




i see that this keeps coming up every single time that they are seen in their rolls. i am sure they feel like if they bought it they can drive it,too!  who cares what other people do with theirs!  i don't think you have to sign a contract in blood when you buy either car that it will only be driven by a chauffeur!:weird:


----------



## FullyLoaded

There's enough room, but not enough seats if they had a driver. 

I know a guy who drives his own Rolls. When you think about it, here in NYC there are blue collar workers who can afford Benz S55 AMGs and 7 series BMWs. You see them on every street corner no matter what the neighborhood is like. 

If you want to drive a full sized car, it gets hard to stand out from the pack.  What sedan stands out more than a Rolls Royce? I doubt that most of the RR owners drive their own, but some do. Even our other favorite high-maintenance diva Kimora does. Although hers was a drop top.


----------



## simona7

Everyone in L.A. drives their own Rolls. Usually if you have a driver it's for a limo. Of course, not the same in NY.


----------



## sheishollywood

At first I thought Moroccan was a horrible name and Monroe was nice... but after they tweeted "Roc and Roe", I just liked the way that sounds.


----------



## tsubi

Waiting for baby pics....


----------



## Sassys

tsubi said:


> Waiting for baby pics....


 
I am sure she will not show them, until she thinks her body is picture ready.  She will be making an appearance on HSN in July (so they said when she was on in Jan/Feb)


----------



## meela188

YSoLovely said:


> I never sat inside a Phantom, but I imagine the space is quite limited in the back with two baby seats. Mimi gotta be comfortable.


 
This was a while ago but I remember there being a huge panel between the rear seats, maybe that's why she's in the front.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Wants 'Tasteful' Kid Photos

Mariah Carey is shopping shots of her newborn twins, Moroccan Scott and Monroe, but the pop star will have trouble getting the millions she initially wanted for them, sources say.

Multiple mags including People and OK! are jockeying for the photos of the 7-week-old twin boy and girl, which will likely fetch a more modest $200,000.

But sources close to Carey and husband, "America's Got Talent" host Nick Cannon, say the couple is more concerned with how tastefully the shots are presented than any giant price tag.

"Mariah and Nick are more concerned with doing the right thing than going to the highest bidder," said a source close to the couple. "They're talking to a number of publications about doing it in the best and most tasteful way. Nick has said on radio he doesn't feel entirely comfortable selling pictures of his children. But the first picture remains very valuable to the paparazzi."

Carey has already landed a few covers with her long wished-for pregnancy. She did a "My Baby Miracle" interview with Us Weekly in November. She then posed naked while pregnant on the cover of Life & Style in April, prompting Cannon to joke on his radio show, "My children are going to have to see these pictures... It's a little weird."

The twins were born in an LA hospital on April 30 but have not yet been seen in public. "She is still deciding when and if she's going to [do the pictures]," said a rep for Carey. "She is enjoying being a mom, and there's no rush. It's not about the money."

Sources say Carey had hoped at first to get much more for the photos, possibly rivaling the most expensive of all time. Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie got a reported $14 million for Knox Leon and Vivienne Marcheline in 2008, although it went to charity.

But, "There's not much movement going on right now," said a source. "Everyone wants them, and everyone is putting in offers. But times and budgets have changed from the Brangie baby years." 

nypost.com


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey Shows Off Daughter Monroe's Diva Behavior

She's not even 2 months old, but Mariah Carey's daughter Monroe is already a diva in training.

"This is baby Monroe saying "no pictures dahhhhling" at 7+1/2 weeks," Tweeted the singer, 42. "Oh dear."

Carey and her husband Nick Cannon, 30, welcomed Monroe and her twin brother Moroccan on April 30.

"This whole journey has been eye opening, she'll tell you that," Cannon has said of new mom Mariah. "It's just the beginning." 





people.com


----------



## FullyLoaded

LOL Roe had better get used to the cameras.

Mariah is a big star, but she doesn't have much scandal, so she won't grab those millions like Angie did for Shiloh. That was huge and much of it had to do with the 'love triangle'. I can't imagine another star getting that much again for a very long time.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute!


----------



## Sassys

She's remained out of view ever since welcoming baby twins back on April 30th, but Mariah Carey was finally spotted stepping out in Manhattan on Wednesday afternoon (July 6).

The 41-year-old singer tried her best to avoid paparazzi lenses to no avail as she was joined by a pair of personal trainers while awaiting transportation in the Big Apple locale.


----------



## tsubi

Sassys said:


> She's remained out of view ever since welcoming baby twins back on April 30th, but Mariah Carey was finally spotted stepping out in Manhattan on Wednesday afternoon (July 6).
> 
> The 41-year-old singer tried her best to avoid paparazzi lenses to no avail as she was joined by a pair of personal trainers while awaiting transportation in the Big Apple locale.


 
Finally! Some pics


----------



## Sassys

Dear God, why was she in a a cab


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is she ill? Because it looks like she needs the help of these 3 people to move about.


----------



## mlbags

.... but I must say she looks 'messy' and very very heavy and full!


----------



## White Orchid

For a woman who has access to a hairdresser, stylist, nutritionist (the whole shebang really), she does not look good at all.  I'm thinking she might be ill too?


----------



## New-New

White Orchid said:


> For a woman who has access to a hairdresser, stylist, nutritionist (the whole shebang really), she does not look good at all.  I'm thinking she might be ill too?



in her defense, she just pushed out 2 crumb snatchers.

It looks like she's trying to get it right and cute.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> in her defense, she just pushed out 2 crumb snatchers.
> 
> It looks like she's trying to get it right and cute.



Exactly!


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> in her defense, she just pushed out 2 crumb snatchers.
> 
> It looks like she's trying to get it right and cute.





i am willing to bet big $$$$ that mariah did not "push out" anything!!!  no one in hollywood does! and the way she is holding on to that tummy not to mention the crowd around her as she can barely move proves that point! but still.......she did carry those little angels for many months so i don't expect her to be as "right and cute" as people are so used to her being.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

what's next sneakers? Where is Nick?


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> what's next sneakers? Where is Nick?


 
darling she's wearing sneakers lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> darling she's wearing sneakers lol


 


 you can tell i'm not a stan! I didnt think she wore them at all lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am a "stan" and I don't think she pushed anything out.

But now that I think about it,  Mariah needed 3 people to guide her when she wasn't pregnant. That is just how she rolls.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> But now that I think about it, Mariah needed 3 people to guide her when she wasn't pregnant. That is just how she rolls.


 

.  Always extra


----------



## Ladybug09

^yep, extra.


Article here.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-pregnancy-figure-2-months-twins-birth.html


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I still don't understand why she was in a cab :weird: seems a car service would have come for her


----------



## tsubi

I agree why would she get a cab?? So not like Mariah. 
I think she looks great it's only about 1 month since she had the babies.
Looks like there was lots of paps around so maybe thats also why she is grabbing onto those people around her?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That or she doesn't know how to walk in sneakers.


----------



## knjfaith

who is this w/ her? not joan collins...the guy in the other pic?

http://www.pinkisthenewblog.com/2011/07/new-mama-mariah-carey-makes-her-way-to-london/


----------



## Sassys

Jacob Arabo aka Jacob the Jeweler. He is a famous celebrity jeweler


----------



## knjfaith

thanks hun...back to my jail cell...LOL


----------



## PrincessMe

Girls Nite out after babies







http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kes-break-diaper-duty-enjoys-night-girls.html


----------



## chantal1922

she looks pretty


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just wanna know why MiMi always has to be holding on to someone while walking...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks great.


----------



## PrincessMe

DC-Cutie said:


> I just wanna know why MiMi always has to be holding on to someone while walking...


 according to the NY post she got trashed


----------



## Jayne1

PrincessMe said:


> Girls Nite out after babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kes-break-diaper-duty-enjoys-night-girls.html





PrincessMe said:


> according to the NY post she got trashed


She's not always trashed... but she is _always_ hanging on to someone. 

I'd also love to know why she cannot walk unattended.


----------



## babypie




----------



## Sassys

What's with the wigs?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks great after babies.


----------



## needloub

californiaCRUSH said:


> She looks great after babies.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

californiaCRUSH said:


> She looks great after babies.



She really does. Drunk or not, she looks great in the newest pics.


----------



## mzbag

Who's the guy in the pic ? That's not Nick !


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks good


----------



## Sassys

Screen Captures: Mariah Live on HSN


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was acting nutty. I love her just the same.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

babypie said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/downloadcx.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/8/downloadhb.jpg/


 

 she looks really drunk in this one


----------



## New-New

BagOuttaHell said:


> She was acting nutty. I love her just the same.



I do too. She seems like she'd be fun to be around. 

I'd love to play my House Hunters drinking game with her. You don't know someone until you've been drunk with them.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah from her 12pm-2pm appearance on HSN. You can catch her again starting at 6:00pm ET (3:00pm PT) for another 2-hour presentation of her latest lifestyle collection.


----------



## inspired984

She looks great!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well I am glad she authorized the camera to take a full shot. She looks great.


----------



## Jayne1

Did anyone watch? She sounded bizarre-o.  

Is she always so full of herself?  I bet she has never thought about anyone other than herself in decades. it was mind boggling to watch. It really is Mariah's world. What do you suppose Nick gets out of the relationship?


----------



## babypie

It's on now, she seems stoned or something?


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> I do too. She seems like she'd be fun to be around.
> 
> I'd love to play my *House Hunters drinking game *with her. You don't know someone until you've been drunk with them.


Explain please....


----------



## Ladybug09

Vid of Mariah located at dlisted.
http://www.dlisted.com/2011/07/25/moments-brought-you-mimis-crazy-ass




> When Mimi rides the rainbow glitter caravan into the HSN studios, you know she's going to give us MOMENTS upon MOMENTS upon MOMENTS! Moments that make you feel like you're trapped in an airless butterfly sanctuary with a poetry slamming drag queen who keeps spraying you in the face *******. Moments that make you wonder if all of HSN's carbon monoxide detectors need to get their batteries changed. Moments that can be found in the psychiatric file of an insane lamb whose in a catatonic state from a lollipop overdose.
> 
> "I'll have the moment she's having." - Oprah and every damn Precious Moments figurine
> 
> I don't speak fluent Lambanese, so I can't even begin to translate the candy coated ridiculousness that slid down her unicorn tongue. You know how when someone gets heatstroke, they spit out a word salad with a side of nonsense dressing? The scrambled words that come out of their mouths make more sense than what came out of Mimi's. But I hope whichever Lisa Frank folder in Mimi's head that these thoughts come from never closes, because this sh!t is gold right out of a swan's a$$.
> 
> I mean, I don't know what the hell a "camouflagian moment" is, but I feel my life will be bleak if I don't have at least one, dahling!
> 
> Thanks to Matt at Gawker for sitting through all of Mimi's 2-hour-long insanity parade and shrinking it down to 4 short minutes.


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> Explain please....



So basically you write down a list of 10 words/phrases commonly heard of real estate shows (e.g. granite countertops, hardwood floors, backsplash, etc.).

You take a shot whenever you hear one of them said. I promise that you will be plastered by the time the show ends. Before you judge, I must say that I'm in college at UGA, a highly ranked party school. Lol.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Vid of Mariah located at dlisted.
> http://www.dlisted.com/2011/07/25/moments-brought-you-mimis-crazy-ass




Hot mess!!

I have never heard a woman complain so much about being pregnant.  Like she was forced to do it.


----------



## bag-princess

every pregnancy is not a joyous experience from beginning to end!!!  i can't imagine carrying two babies around at the same time. i have only two boys - but at 110 pounds and then carrying boys that weighed 7.5 pounds and 8 pounds respectively i can tell you that yes i complained and yes i was miserable and didn't care who knew it!!! it was my right to do so!  that was more than enough for me.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

OMG- Mariah is too damn funny


----------



## meela188

Mariah is cray cray but I still love her


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Her clothes on HSN were so ugly


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> every pregnancy is not a joyous experience from beginning to end!!!  i can't imagine carrying two babies around at the same time. i have only two boys - but at 110 pounds and then carrying boys that weighed 7.5 pounds and 8 pounds respectively i can tell you that yes i complained and yes i was miserable and didn't care who knew it!!! it was my right to do so!  that was more than enough for me.


On the other hand -- did you have a full staff to carry out your every wish and command?  It might have helped ease some of the discomfort you went through.

I have a feeling Mariah is very out of touch with reality and how real people live.

I asked this before -- what do you suppose Nick gets out of the relationship?  He seems very loving and supportive.  I bet they never had a conversation about anything but Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> On the other hand -- did you have a full staff to carry out your every wish and command? It might have helped ease some of the discomfort you went through.
> 
> *I have a feeling Mariah is very out of touch with reality and how real people live.*
> 
> I asked this before -- what do you suppose Nick gets out of the relationship? He seems very loving and supportive. I bet they never had a conversation about anything but Mariah.


 
I agree. Mariah said those babies were natural and we all know she is full of crap (only way they were natural is if she used clomid).  All these celebs are having twins because they want one pregnancy and are done having kids after (nothing wrong with that).  She knew she would most likely get twins.  If she didn't want to carry them, she should have used a surrogant and used her eggs and Nick's sperm.  She said herself she stayed in the LA mansion the entire pregancy, it's not like she had to work a 9 to 5 and commute.  I don't like how she is still complaining about her pregnancy.  It's over, you got 2 healthy babies, move on and stop being so extra.  

I think Nick likes the fact that he was able to land one of the top celebs. I am rooting for them, but I have a feeling Nick is going to tire very quickly with Mariah's diva behavior.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> I agree. Mariah said those babies were natural and we all know she is full of crap (only way they were natural is if she used clomid).  All these celebs are having twins because they want one pregnancy and are done having kids after (nothing wrong with that).  She knew she would most likely get twins.  If she didn't want to carry them, she should have used a surrogant and used her eggs and Nick's sperm. * She said herself she stayed in the LA mansion the entire pregancy, it's not like she had to work a 9 to 5 and commute.  *I don't like how she is still complaining about her pregnancy.  It's over, you got 2 healthy babies, move on and stop being so extra.
> 
> I think Nick likes the fact that he was able to land one of the top celebs. I am rooting for them, but I have a feeling Nick is going to tire very quickly with Mariah's diva behavior.


Or clean the bathroom or cook a meal, blow dry her own hair, etc...


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Or clean the bathroom or cook a meal, blow dry her own hair, etc...


 
Amen!!  It bothered me the first time she was on HSN and was constantly complaining about being pregnant.  I kept rolling my eyes.  I love Mariah, but she really works my nerves with the extraness.  Again, no one forced her to have those babies herself.  She could have had someone carry her biological babies if she didn't want to go through a pregnancy.

It must be so hard to be Mariah.  Can't hold her own cup, can't do her own hair on the yacht.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

look at the chicks face whose holding that cup lol!


----------



## Jayne1

Jayne1 said:


> Or clean the bathroom or cook a meal, blow dry her own hair, etc...





Sassys said:


> It must be so hard to be Mariah.  Can't hold her own cup, can't do her own hair on the yacht.


I'm going to add "feed herself" to my list of what Mariah did not have to do during her pregnancy.  

We can see how supportive (literally and figuratively) Nick is of Mariah... but how can he love, admire, be attracted to someone who doesn't want to feed themselves or walk without support?

(If Mariah has an inner ear disorder, or muscle loss in her legs, then I apologize for criticizing the fact that she cannot walk without assistance.)


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Amen!!  It bothered me the first time she was on HSN and was constantly complaining about being pregnant.  I kept rolling my eyes.  I love Mariah, but she really works my nerves with the extraness.  Again, no one forced her to have those babies herself.  She could have had someone carry her biological babies if she didn't want to go through a pregnancy.
> 
> It must be so hard to be Mariah.  Can't hold her own cup, can't do her own hair on the yacht.



I wonder if she is able to look after her own babies...
Foot rub:






Can't pull her own hair back in a ponytail:






Being spoon fed:


----------



## babypie

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> Her clothes on HSN were so ugly



They were very cheap looking,  as was the jewelry.  She had some ugly wooden slides too.


----------



## babypie

New-New said:


> So basically you write down a list of 10 words/phrases commonly heard of real estate shows (e.g. granite countertops, hardwood floors, backsplash, etc.).
> 
> You take a shot whenever you hear one of them said. I promise that you will be plastered by the time the show ends. Before you judge, I must say that I'm in college at UGA, a highly ranked party school. Lol.



That's hilarious!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's something else!


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> So basically you write down a list of 10 words/phrases commonly heard of real estate shows (e.g. granite countertops, hardwood floors, backsplash, etc.).
> 
> You take a shot whenever you hear one of them said.* I promise that you will be plastered by the time the show ends.* Before you judge, I must say that I'm in college at UGA, a highly ranked party school. Lol.


 Ummm, YEAH For real!

All you need to write down is Stainless Steel and Granite.....they repeat that, over, and over...


----------



## needloub

Sassys said:


> Hot mess!!
> 
> I have never heard a woman complain so much about being pregnant.  Like she was forced to do it.



She is a hot mess! Hahahaha! But so fun to watch!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I agree. Mariah said those babies were natural and we all know she is full of crap (only way they were natural is if she used *clomid*). *All these celebs are having twins because they want one pregnancy and are done having kids after* (nothing wrong with that). She knew she would most likely get twins. If she didn't want to carry them, she should have used a surrogant and used her eggs and Nick's sperm. She said herself she stayed in the LA mansion the entire pregancy, it's not like she had to work a 9 to 5 and commute. I don't like how she is still complaining about her pregnancy. It's over, *you got 2 healthy babies, move on and stop being so extra. *
> 
> I think Nick likes the fact that he was able to land one of the top celebs. I am rooting for them, but* I have a feeling Nick is going to tire very quickly with Mariah's diva behavior*.


yep


----------



## too_cute

Jayne1 said:


> We can see how supportive (literally and figuratively) Nick is of Mariah... *but how can he love, admire, be attracted to someone who doesn't want to feed themselves or walk without support?*


 i think he's star struck, plus she's his dream girl. so he prob overlooks some things.


----------



## Lynny0780

Maybe she is just like that when she it out in public, and when it is just the two of them maybe she is different. She could give him lots of attention and make him feel special and not having it be all about "the diva" like it is for public events.  They seem like the could be silly together.
Could be..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lynny0780 said:


> Maybe she is just like that when she it out in public, and when it is just the two of them maybe she is different. She could give him lots of attention and make him feel special and not having it be all about "the diva" like it is for public events. They seem like the could be silly together.
> Could be..


----------



## bag-princess

> *Originally Posted by Lynny0780*
> Maybe she is just like that when she it out in public, and when it is just the two of them maybe she is different. She could give him lots of attention and make him feel special and not having it be all about "the diva" like it is for public events. They seem like the could be silly together.





that is what i always think,too.  but for some reason the public seems to believe what they see quicker when a person is acting "bad" but when they are doing good things they don't believe it and thing THAT is just for show!


----------



## GOALdigger

Sooo... what is mariah doing for money these days? I know she was doing it big inthe 90s early 00s.But her last couple of albums aren't going to platium no radio play. No sold out tours that I know of. Is she living off butterfly money and good investments? It seems like it takes a lot of money to live Mariah's diva life. I'm just saying.


----------



## Sassys

GOALdigger said:


> Sooo... what is mariah doing for money these days? I know she was doing it big inthe 90s early 00s.But her last couple of albums aren't going to platium no radio play. No sold out tours that I know of. Is she living off butterfly money and good investments? It seems like it takes a lot of money to live Mariah's diva life. I'm just saying.


 
I am sure Tommy taught her how to manage her money.  Also, she writes all her songs, so that alone brings her more money.  Also, remember Virgin Records gave her $24mil when she got fired from them


----------



## FullyLoaded

I doubt she is broke, but she probably realizes she needs money coming in and the fastest way for a celeb to make money is endorsements, especially perfume which can make millions even if sold at Sears. So she has perfume and now this HSN project.

She's a multi-millionaire- she can't enjoy a foot rub or pay a hairstylist? I agree some things are head scratching, but I don't see anything that wierd. I doubt she has someone feed her 24/7.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Plus she had a hand in writing and producing all of her early music. That helps.


----------



## GOALdigger

FullyLoaded said:


> *I doubt she is broke, but she probably realizes she needs money coming in and the fastest way for a celeb to make money is endorsements, especially perfume* which can make millions even if sold at Sears. So she has perfume and now this HSN project.
> 
> She's a multi-millionaire- she can't enjoy a foot rub or pay a hairstylist? I agree some things are head scratching, but I don't see anything that wierd. I doubt she has someone feed her 24/7.


 
yeah that's what Im getting at. I mean if you live a certain lifestyle and adding dependents you need some new income coming in. I wonder that about a lot of celebrities.


----------



## Jayne1

FullyLoaded said:


> I doubt she is broke, but she probably realizes she needs money coming in and the fastest way for a celeb to make money is endorsements, especially perfume which can make millions even if sold at Sears. So she has perfume and now this HSN project.
> 
> She's a multi-millionaire- she can't enjoy a foot rub or pay a hairstylist? I agree some things are head scratching, but I don't see anything that wierd. I doubt she has someone feed her 24/7.


I agree -- fragrance is one of the best ways to make lots of money.

By the way, when you said " I doubt she has someone feed her 24/7." -- I always thought she did.  You know how we never see pictures of her walking unassisted?  I kind of assumed she had people feed her all the time too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jayne1 said:


> I agree -- fragrance is one of the best ways to make lots of money.
> 
> By the way, when you said " I doubt she has someone feed her 24/7." -- I always thought she did. You know how we never see pictures of her walking unassisted? I kind of assumed she had people feed her all the time too!


 

that's gross


----------



## FullyLoaded

I noticed her always holding on to her bodyguard, I figured she doesn't want to trip. She appears self conscious enough that she'd want to prevent that. Plus you know how she loves the bubbly, combined with those high heels can be tricky.


----------



## Sassys

How is Mariah Carey getting back in shape following the birth of her twins in April? She's working out &#8211; at the beach! 

"I'm getting it in," she tells PEOPLE with a laugh of her exercise routine. "Ocean work out!" the singer Tweeted on Tuesday to accompany the photo of her splashing in the waves. "It's been a loooong time since I've been in the ocean." 

And she's got a little girl who would probably like to join her. "My daughter Monroe loves the water more than me if that's possible," adds Carey. 

The mom of two has also been taking long walks with her five Jack Russell terriers &#8211; Cha Cha, Jackie Lambchops, Jill E. Beans, Squeak E. Beans and Jack Junior &#8211; and she even made a trip to Florida for a workout-heavy vacation. 

And while the visor and sunglasses might make it tough to swim, Carey says she knows what she's doing when it comes to aquatic exercising. 

Water aerobics has long been one of her favorite activities, and it's "actually three times more effective" than other workouts, she has said. 

people.com


----------



## Ladybug09

i say press op. i dont see Mariah working out in anybody's ocean unless it's somewhere exotic.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> i say press op. i dont see Mariah working out in anybody's ocean unless it's somewhere exotic.


 
Can I get an AMEN!!! lol

But the water doesn't look like somewhere tropical


----------



## Sassys

3 years and 3 months of bliss! Roc and Roe also turned 3 months today 






Nick's Twitter


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love it.


----------



## FullyLoaded

So Mariah, loves it.


----------



## New-New

Of course her ring has to have pink in it.


----------



## White Orchid

I think her ring is gaudy but I love the little bling-bling necklaces.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute necklaces


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Can I get an AMEN!!! lol
> 
> But the water doesn't look like somewhere tropical


 Lol, that why I say it's just a press op.


----------



## Jahpson

GOALdigger said:


> Sooo... what is mariah doing for money these days? I know she was doing it big inthe 90s early 00s.But her last couple of albums aren't going to platium no radio play. No sold out tours that I know of. Is she living off butterfly money and good investments? It seems like it takes a lot of money to live Mariah's diva life. I'm just saying.



I'm sure if she wants any money, she can go to the bank and make a withdrawal! The girl is loaded!


----------



## SJF

Jahpson said:


> I'm sure if she wants any money, she can go to the bank and make a withdrawal! The girl is loaded!


 
Yes lol, she doesn't have to work another day in her life, and she has her money invested in other things besides music I'm sure.


----------



## SJF

Sassys said:


> How is Mariah Carey getting back in shape following the birth of her twins in April? She's working out &#8211; at the beach!
> 
> "I'm getting it in," she tells PEOPLE with a laugh of her exercise routine. "Ocean work out!" the singer Tweeted on Tuesday to accompany the photo of her splashing in the waves. "It's been a loooong time since I've been in the ocean."
> 
> And she's got a little girl who would probably like to join her. "My daughter Monroe loves the water more than me if that's possible," adds Carey.
> 
> The mom of two has also been taking long walks with her five Jack Russell terriers &#8211; Cha Cha, Jackie Lambchops, Jill E. Beans, Squeak E. Beans and Jack Junior &#8211; and she even made a trip to Florida for a workout-heavy vacation.
> 
> And while the visor and sunglasses might make it tough to swim, Carey says she knows what she's doing when it comes to aquatic exercising.
> 
> Water aerobics has long been one of her favorite activities, and it's "actually three times more effective" than other workouts, she has said.
> 
> people.com


 
Mariah could be in the Hamptons in that picture, they have great beaches there, but there are great beaches in New York and along the east coast. You don't have to go overseas or to some exotic location to find great ones.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah twitpics this cute photo of her donned in jogging suit with matching sneakers (with no heels!) as she takes her adorable pups JJ, Cha Cha, Jackie Lambchops, Jill E. Beans and Squeak for an early morning workout.


----------



## Lynny0780

She reportedly has a net worth of $500 million, so I am sure she doesn't have to worry about having a record out right now.


----------



## karo

She looks really great in the latest pic. Looks like she lost even more than the pregnancy wight.


----------



## chantal1922

*TV FAB: "X-Factor" REVEALS Mariah Carey's Role On The Show*
Whether it's the US version or its sister show in the UK, everyone is buzzing about the "X-Factor", but one thing the UK version doesn't have is the diva Mariah Carey. Find out what MiMi has in store for her "lambs" this fall.....



When Simon Cowell's "X-Factor" show debuts on Sept. 21, he will be joined by one of the biggest recording artists of all time, Mariah Carey.  But fans won't see Mariah Carey sitting next to Paula Abdul or LA Reid as a judge...she will be &#8220;a guest of a judge - in this case Simon Cowell,&#8221; according to PEOPLE Magazine.  

A source told the mag,

    &#8220;Mariah is definitely confirmed to be a part of X Factor. She is confirmed to tape something with Simon Cowell at the judge&#8217;s homes.  Each of the judges [Paula Abdul, Nicole Scherzinger, and L.A. Reid] will tape something with mentors they have selected and Simon has selected Mariah to do that with him. The judge&#8217;s mentor the talent they pick and she will be working with them.&#8221;

I don't care what role she plays....as long as this chick shows these kiddies what they need to be aspiring to.  No more medicority in this biz...  
http://theybf.com/2011/08/24/tv-fab...how?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## tsubi

Any photos of dem babies??


----------



## FullyLoaded

I wonder which magazine she'll go with to debut them? Vanity Fair did a great job when Madonna showed Lourdes off for the first time, but I doubt VF is as interested in Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey continues to shed the baby weight, this time trading in her canine personal trainers for a human one (not pictured) during a workout Monday in New York City.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looking good.


----------



## Sassys

I know we in New York could careless about celebs (that is why you don't see a lot of candid pics of Mariah or other native NY celebs), but I am curious if she takes the babies out for a walk in the stroller.  Alicia Keys hid her baby for 7mos, but we did see pics of her with the baby out in the stroller (covered up).


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey twins photos have been in hot demand, but so far, we've just seen little girl Monroe's hand in the camera, without a glimpse of much else. Now Mariah Carey's husband, Nick Cannon has tweeted the first baby pic of little Moroccan.
 But don't get too excited... it's just his cute baby hand and a glimpse of jammies. Nick Cannon took to Twitter to write: "Watching the fight with my family and my son is so focused. Rocky Cannon future champ!" Nick later tweeted Roc's hand in a fist: "That's a mean right!"
 Mariah Carey retweeted the photo this morning for her adoring fans. C'mon, Mariah and Nick, give your fans some photos of those sweet baby


----------



## Ladybug09

Her hair is very short!


----------



## Sassys

After giving birth to fraternal twins via C-Section back in April, Mariah Carey spend time allowing her body to recover.
But singer is clearly now ready to get back in shape and has been working out hard to retain her svelte physique. 

The 41-year-old star was spotted looking a little out of breath as she finished a long power walk through New York with a personal trainer and a friend yesterday.

Dressed in grey cut off tracksuit bottoms and a black vest top, the Butterfly singer looked tired and sweaty as she made her way back towards her Tribeca apartment. 

At one point her trainer grabbed her hand to help her across the street as a weary Mariah looked about ready to give up. 

Mariah and her husband Nick Cannon, 30, welcomed their twins, Monroe and Morocco on April 30.
The proud father and America's Got Talent host said that not only will his wife lose the pounds she put on whilst pregnant, she's also going to look like she did in her twenties.

The 30-year-old told America's OK! Magazine: 'She is getting it off, she is about to be 1990 again!'
She recently admitted that pregnancy was tough on her, saying: 'My body went through so much - you have to keep those twins in as long as possible, but it's a sacrifice you make for them.'
Nick also recently said that his children's personalities were already showing through, with Monroe a lot like her famous mother.
'My daughter is a diva. My son is laid back. When he wakes up, he wakes up smiling. He'll wait for a minute and if he's hungry, he'll let you know.
'My daughter is just instant, she goes in and will not stop crying til you give her what she wants. It's like sleep and then screaming.
'My daughter is just on one all the time.'
But fans haven't been given the opportunity to see whether the youngsters look like the actor or their singer mother.
The only photo the couple have released was of Monroe with a hand covering her face.
Mariah tweeted the picture, with the comment: 'This is baby Monroe saying "no pictures dahhhhling" at 7+1/2 weeks..oh dear '












Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-drags-new-mother-New-York.html#ixzz1YWZWm7DE


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she looks tired, that trainer is probably putting a hurting on her 
that's how you get it done though!


----------



## PrincessMe

Ladybug09 said:


> Her hair is very short!


 i saw her IRL a few years ago and I couldnt believe how short her hair was too without extenstions


----------



## Jahpson

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she looks tired, that trainer is probably putting a hurting on her
> that's how you get it done though!



That trainer looks like he would train you something serious!

is he holding her hand because he is guiding her or forcing her to keep moving? lol


----------



## Sassys

Earlier today, Jermaine Dupri took to his social network Global14 to reveal two new photos of himself and Mariah in the recording studio with the following caption: ME AND MC IN THE STUDIO RIGHT NOW, (WE ARE BACK TOGETHER).

Mariah also tweeted one of the photos and said "so happy to be back in the studio with the one & only @Mr_Dupri aka Jermash!"


----------



## Ladybug09

She look best in the pic with the hair pulled back.

Don't like the way the 'shirt' looks in the 2nd pic.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I haven't seen her w her hair curly in a long time!


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like she tries too hard to be what she was in her 20's.  All the butterfly stuff and sparkles all over the place... I haven't seen much of that recently, but she still gives off that vibe.  Idk, maybe its just me.  She still has one of the most kick a** voices of all time though!!


----------



## Jasmine K.

talldrnkofwater said:


> I haven't seen her w her hair curly in a long time!



She said she wears it like that cause Nick loves her hair that way. Awww


----------



## Sassys

Mariah posted a picture of herself walking her puppies earlier today:

"And They Call It Puppy Love!" ... me "&" dem pups at it again!


----------



## Sassys

Last night, Nick Cannon tweeted a photo of himself with Mariah and rapper Uncle Murda out and about in NYC:


----------



## New-New

Ok uncle murda needs to go somewhere and have a seat for wearing that exkra smedium shirt when his titty game is quite improper.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and Nick recently sat down with Barbara Walters in their New York apartment to discuss Mariah's pregnancy, their marriage, their beautiful baby twins Monroe and Moroccan, and much more!

Tune in to 20/20 on ABC next Friday, October 21st at 10:00pm to watch the exclusive interview including the appearance of DemBabies for the first time ever


----------



## BagLovingMom

Chanel522 said:


> I feel like she tries too hard to be what she was in her 20's. All the butterfly stuff and sparkles all over the place... I haven't seen much of that recently, but she still gives off that vibe. Idk, maybe its just me. She still has one of the most kick a** voices of all time though!!


 
Agree.  She's always dressed too young IMO. I believe though that she has spoken about not having much of a childhood, so maybe that plays a part.


----------



## meela188

New-New said:


> Ok uncle murda needs to go somewhere and have a seat for wearing that exkra smedium shirt when his titty game is quite improper.


If this isn't the best line ever


----------



## Sassys

sneak peek of Dembabies.

I wonder if she is going to keep their backs to the camera the entire time


----------



## BagOuttaHell

BagLovingMom said:


> Agree.  She's always dressed too young IMO. I believe though that she has spoken about not having much of a childhood, so maybe that plays a part.



The clothes started coming off after she divorced Mottolla.


----------



## chantal1922

New-New said:


> Ok uncle murda needs to go somewhere and have a seat for wearing that exkra smedium shirt when his titty game is quite improper.


----------



## Ladybug09

Pics of the babies: Sorta



> Sneak peek: Mariah Carey introduces twins Monroe and Moroccan for the first time
> By Jade Watkins
> 
> Last updated at 11:42 AM on 19th October 2011
> 
> Comments (92) Add to My Stories Share
> She has kept them away from the spotlight since their birth in April.
> 
> But Mariah Carey is about to debut her twins Monroe and Moroccan for the first time in a new interview with Barbara Walters for ABC's 20/20 this Friday night.
> In a sneak peek, which doesn't show the babies' faces, the 41-year-old is seen cooing over her children after opening the doors of the New York City home she shares with husband Nick Cannon, 31.
> SCROLL DOWN FOR VIDEO...
> Double the joy: Mariah Carey and husband Nick Cannon are pictured with their twins Monroe and Moroccan during an interview with Barbara Walters
> Dressed to impress: Monroe left looked angelic in white, while Morrocan looked smart in camel blazer
> 
> First look: The interview will air in the U.S. on ABC's 20/20 this Friday night
> In the interview, the babies appear to already be emulating their parents style.
> Little girl Monroe is seen wearing a white puffy dress, while Moroccan looks adorable in a suave camel-coloured blazer.
> More...'I am a Mormon': Killers' star Brandon Flowers poses with his family in bizarre new advertising campaign to boost church's image
> Love on the rocks for Kara Tointon and Artem Chigvintsev as he 'flees love nest' after jealousy rows
> 
> During their chat with Walters, the super star couple discuss all things parenthood, revealing that the twins already have been given the nicknames 'Roc and Roe.'
> Hard-hitting Barbara also fires some pretty personal questions at Mariah during the sit-down.
> Personal visit: The 41-year-old opened up the doors of her family's New York City home
> 
> Fun: In the interview, the super star couple discuss all things parenthood, and reveal that the twins already have been given the nicknames 'Roc and Roe'
> 
> When asked whether she trusts her husband of just three years, Mariah is seen cheekily answering: 'Sometimes!', while Nick jokingly protests to the side.
> 
> Since the couple's babies' arrival, fans have yet to see whether the youngsters look like the actor or their singer mother.
> The only photo the couple have released was of Monroe with a hand covering her face.
> Mariah tweeted the picture, with the comment: 'This is baby Monroe saying "no pictures dahhhhling" at 7+1/2 weeks..oh dear '
> Hard-hitting: Barbara asks Mariah some pretty personal questions during the sit-down
> Trust issues? When asked whether she trusts her husband of just three years, Mariah is seen cheekily answering: 'Sometimes!', while Nick jokingly protests to the side
> Mariah and Nick welcomed the twins on April 30, on their third wedding anniversary, at a Los Angeles hospital.
> 
> Mariah recently admitted that pregnancy was tough on her, saying: 'My body went through so much - you have to keep those twins in as long as possible, but it's a sacrifice you make for them.'
> Nick also recently said that his children's personalities were already showing through, with Monroe a lot like her famous mother.
> Hard going: Mariah recently admitted that pregnancy was tough on her body, here she is seen around four months pregnant in December last year
> 'My daughter is a diva. My son is laid back. When he wakes up, he wakes up smiling. He'll wait for a minute and if he's hungry, he'll let you know.
> 'My daughter is just instant, she goes in and will not stop crying til you give her what she wants. It's like sleep and then screaming.
> 'My daughter is just on one all the time.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...introduced-20-20-interview.html#ixzz1bF6Kbvm7


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Mariah posted a picture of herself walking her puppies earlier today:
> 
> "And They Call It Puppy Love!" ... me "&" dem pups at it again!



She looks fantastic!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## HappyGrl2008

I'm looking forward seeing the interview! Here's another blurb from the ABC website in which Mariah shares some personal details.



> *Exclusive: Mariah Carey on Marriage, Miscarriage and Motherhood*
> The road to motherhood wasn&#8217;t an easy one for Mariah Carey, who says going through a miscarriage before she became pregnant with her twins was &#8220;really tough&#8221; and inspired her to change her lifestyle.
> Carey says she became more Zen-like and used acupuncture to relax, and also underwent fertility treatments to try to get pregnant again.
> &#8220;The main thing I did that was tough, was to go on progesterone like every month&#8230; and then when I was pregnant, I had to stay with the progesterone for 10 weeks,&#8221; she told Barbara Walters in an exclusive interview airing tonight on &#8220;20/20.&#8221; &#8220;It minimizes the chance of miscarriage by 50 percent.&#8221;
> The treatment worked, and at age 40 Carey learned that she and husband Nick Cannon were expecting twins. Moroccan and Monroe are now six months old.
> Carey&#8217;s happy marriage to Cannon is very different from her first marriage to record executive Tommy Mottola, the man who discovered her.  She said that experience made her &#8220;afraid of the concept of marriage.&#8221;
> &#8220;But this is a different situation and &#8230; I&#8217;m a different person,&#8221; she said.  &#8220;It&#8217;s a different time in my life.  And nobody will ever be able to steal my spirit again.  So I&#8217;m just happy to be in love and to be here. &#8221;
> &#8220;When he&#8217;s nice, he&#8217;s the best guy in the world,&#8221; added Carey.
> Both Carey and Cannon admit to being impulsive, marrying weeks after they started dating.  Cannon, 11 years younger, proposed to Carey in the Moroccan room of her home, which inspired their son&#8217;s name.
> And the twins just might just take after their mother when it comes to their musical talents.
> &#8220;They&#8217;re incredible,&#8221; Carey said.  &#8220;But I will say that they really respond to music.&#8221;
> For his part, Cannon said he wants them to grow up to do something greater than entertainment.
> &#8220;I want to make sure we get education first,&#8221; he said.
> &#8220;Society puts too much on entertainment and entertainers,&#8221; he said. &#8220;They praise them like they&#8217;re royalty, especially in America, where it should really be about the teachers or, you know, the doctors. I want them to be able to sing as beautifully as their mother.  I want them to be able to play instruments and everything.  But I want them like &#8230; &#8216;Go get a Ph.D&#8217;&#8221;
> The twins are &#8220;our little geniuses,&#8221; he said.  &#8221;They can do it all.&#8221;
> &#8220;You can help them with their homework because I know I&#8217;m not going to know anything about it,&#8221; Carey joked.  &#8220;No.  I&#8217;ll make sure I get the tutor that knows, though.&#8221;



http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...carey-on-marriage-miscarriage-and-motherhood/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still hates Motolla.

Re Nick: What does she mean "when he is nice"?


----------



## HappyGrl2008

BagOuttaHell said:


> She still hates Motolla.
> 
> Re Nick: What does she mean "when he is nice"?


 
I thought that was weird too! There's also a vid on that page where you hear her say it. And also that she "sometimes trusts him"......very odd!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon Show Off Their Twins' Nursery

Facebook Tweet Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's twins Moroccan and Monroe are only 6 months old, but they're already living a life of luxury. 

The little ones' musically inclined parents give fans a peek into their spacious caramel-and-white-gingham-wallpapered Manhattan nursery, in a 20/20 special with Barbara Walters airing Friday at 10 p.m. on ABC. 

Carey, 41, and Cannon, 31, are all smiles now, but the process &#8211; including a miscarriage &#8211; leading up to the April birth of their children was not always easy for the couple. 

"I don't think I understood the enormity or the magnitude of what it really does to your body," Carey, who admits to fertility treatments, says in a clip from the special. "Like it's not just, oh you don't look pretty and you have a bump." 

Aside from all the baby talk, Carey admits her adoring hubby isn't always on his best behavior. 

"When he's nice, he's the best guy in the world," she says. "You know, he's a man, Barbara. Let's call it what it is." 

But Cannon assures his wife she can "absolutely" trust him all the time, and she goes on to say she's "happy to be in love." 

video= http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20539043,00.html

people.com


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

new-new said:


> ok uncle murda needs to go somewhere and have a seat for wearing that exkra smedium shirt when his titty game is quite improper.


 

lol!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> sneak peek of Dembabies.
> 
> I wonder if she is going to keep their backs to the camera the entire time


 

Awwww


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Their website.

http://www.dembabies.com/


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Their website.
> 
> http://www.dembabies.com/


 
Why did they make a site for them, if you don't want them in the public eye.

So the website says stay tuned for 1st pics after the interview, I am thinking she will not show their faces on the interview.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I stayed up just to see this stupid interview and the stupid show 20/20 only dedicated 10m on the segment! How annoying. 
-The twins are so gorgeous!
 -Mariah looked great
- is she happy in her marriage? Probably. A new baby can put a bit of a strain on a marriage (& they had twins!) but eventually everything falls into place nicely.

Oh and Barbra called Nick an emerging star or something like that? He may not be Will Smith but he's had his own thing happening for a long time so I'm not sure about the word "emerging" when talking about Nick. He may not have Mariah's cash flow but he ain't broke either.


----------



## Sassys

They are sooooooooooo cute.  The little boy is really adorable.

Maybe it was just me, but something seemed a bit off.  Like she was putting on a fake smile the entire interview.  I really hope this marriage is solid.  I am rooting for them!!!


----------



## Sassys

abc.com

Mariah's baby picture


----------



## Lola69

The pics on their site are precious!! They look like her baby pics


----------



## MarneeB

Awww. I knew they'd have beautiful babies!


----------



## too_cute

BagOuttaHell said:


> Their website.
> 
> http://www.dembabies.com/


awww, too cute!


----------



## kcf68

Their babies are so cute!!!


----------



## chantal1922

Awww look at those cuties!


----------



## legaldiva

I'm happy for her.  All too often, I get caught up thinking celebrities have everything: fame, money, etc. and that they must be so happy.  MC's comments about her former marriage remind me that it's often an illusion.

She seems very insecure, though ... "when he's nice"????  My BF is always nice to me, and I wouldn't settle from anything less from anyone in my life.  

I hope Nick isn't like (or unfairly stereotyped by people like me!) Ashton/Tiger/etc-type Hollywood celebs who take family & solid relationships for granted.  Those beautiful babies deserve a nurturing home, not just a materially luxurious one.

*end rant*  (LOL)


----------



## Monoi

Love the incredibles pic


----------



## Jahpson

legaldiva said:


> I'm happy for her.  All too often, I get caught up thinking celebrities have everything: fame, money, etc. and that they must be so happy.  MC's comments about her former marriage remind me that it's often an illusion.
> 
> She seems very insecure, though ... "when he's nice"????  My BF is always nice to me, and I wouldn't settle from anything less from anyone in my life.
> 
> I hope Nick isn't like (or unfairly stereotyped by people like me!) Ashton/Tiger/etc-type Hollywood celebs who take family & solid relationships for granted.  Those beautiful babies deserve a nurturing home, not just a materially luxurious one.
> 
> *end rant*  (LOL)




but you just spoke the truth!


----------



## Sassys

Check out these adorable photos of Mariah Carey, Nick Cannon and their adorable twins Monroe and Moroccan Cannon taken during the past six months as part of Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon&#8217;s personal photo collection.

The brother and sister duo can be seen on their very first day of life right up until they&#8217;re striking a pose in a tub of bubbles just weeks ago.

Meanwhile, Mariah and Nick made an appearance on 20/20 on Friday night to commence their twins&#8217; official primetime debut.

For his part, proud papa Nick said he wants them to grow up to do something greater than entertainment.

&#8220;I want to make sure we get education first,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Society puts too much on entertainment and entertainers. They praise them like they&#8217;re royalty, especially in America, where it should really be about the teachers or, you know, the doctors. I want them to be able to sing as beautifully as their mother. I want them to be able to play instruments and everything. But I want them like &#8230; &#8216;Go get a Ph.D&#8217;&#8221;

The twins are &#8220;our little geniuses,&#8221; he added. &#8221;They can do it all.&#8221;

&#8220;You can help them with their homework because I know I&#8217;m not going to know anything about it,&#8221; Mariah joked. &#8220;No. I&#8217;ll make sure I get the tutor that knows, though.&#8221;




http://fadedyouthblog.com/2011/10/2...-and-moroccan-from-personal-photo-collection/


----------



## Sassys

more


----------



## DC-Cutie

too precious for words...

Mariah never seems comfortable giving interviews.  She acts very over the top and goes off on these weird tangents. During her QVC appearance, it seemed like she was on drugs or something.  Just mumbling and not even doing the interview or talking to the call-in customers.

BUT, she seemed very real when talking (very briefly) about her marriage to Tommy.  You could almost see and hear the hurt when she said something about someone taking away her joy and now she's happy and in love.


----------



## cbtg818

it was mentioned in the beginning about nick is after mariahs money and fame but come on look that family! i love him hamming up the costume pic and cuddling in the pool. I bet he keeps mariah smiling alot. Good for them


----------



## DC-Cutie

cbtg818 said:


> it was mentioned in the beginning about nick is after mariahs money and fame but come on look that family! i love him hamming up the costume pic and cuddling in the pool. I bet he keeps mariah smiling alot. Good for them



Nick isn't after her money, he has his own.  He has had production deals with MTV for quite sometime and been an Exec at Nick even longer.  His rap 'career' and I say that lightly, isn't the best, but when you work behind the scenes, you tend to have more staying power.  In Hollywood, he's a respected guy.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I love this family. Love that pic of Nick and Roc in the pool. So adorable. He has Nick's ears.


----------



## Jasmine K.

DC-Cutie said:


> Nick isn't after her money, he has his own.  He has had production deals with MTV for quite sometime and been an Exec at Nick even longer.  His rap 'career' and I say that lightly, isn't the best, but when you work behind the scenes, you tend to have more staying power.  In Hollywood, he's a respected guy.



Agreed.


----------



## cbtg818

DC-Cutie said:


> Nick isn't after her money, he has his own.  He has had production deals with MTV for quite sometime and been an Exec at Nick even longer.  His rap 'career' and I say that lightly, isn't the best, but when you work behind the scenes, you tend to have more staying power.  In Hollywood, he's a respected guy.


 
oh cool, i know the tabloids were all over him when they first got together, but i always thought it was cute how happy and giddy she seemed to be. there were pics of them on the beach giving her a piggy back ride. sooo cute.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Something about the interview made me think she isn't happy. I don't know. I can't explain it.


----------



## queennadine

Those babies are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Something about the interview made me think she isn't happy. I don't know. I can't explain it.



I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe Postpartum? It seems he also was looking at her a lot making sure his answers did not upset her.  Something was definitely a bit off


----------



## DC-Cutie

sassys said:


> i was thinking the same thing.  Maybe postpartum? It seems he also was looking at her a lot making sure his answers did not upset her.  Something was definitely a bit off



ita...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Maybe Postpartum? It seems he also was looking at her a lot making sure his answers did not upset her.  Something was definitely a bit off



I was thinking that too. I even thought some of the smiles looked forced.


----------



## karo

Love the pics, especially the one with Mariah feeding the baby! Sooo cute!


----------



## NY_Mami

Dem babies are _so_ adorable....


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> Nick isn't after her money, he has his own. He has had production deals with MTV for quite sometime and been an Exec at Nick even longer. His rap 'career' and I say that lightly, isn't the best, but when you work behind the scenes, you tend to have more staying power. In Hollywood, he's a respected guy.


 
Truth.com.... he may be a corny dude.... but he always had money before Mariah.....


----------



## HappyGrl2008

The babies are adorable and very beautiful just like their parents.

I definitely agree that something was off during the interview. I really believe that Nick is a good man with honest intentions. Mariah seemed a bit down, however. Maybe she's still overwhelmed by it all? I have never been pregnant, don't have children. And for Mariah being pregnant at 40 of twins, with the troubles that she had before and during...
I really hope she's ok & happy!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Sassys said:


> more




*WOW..gorgeous kids..
she looks so happy!*


----------



## bisousx

Cute babies


----------



## Jahpson

awww Mariah is a mommy! Love the pictures wow!


----------



## Sarni

OMG...the babies are beautiful!


----------



## DivineMissM

Those babies are GORGEOUS.  Not that I'm surprised.


----------



## qudz104

roc and roe are just too precious for words. they make a beautiful family! i wish them all the best!


----------



## Nikk

barbara walters is always throwing shade in her interviews especially towards African Americans


----------



## Ladybug09

beautiful babies!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nikk said:


> barbara walters is always throwing shade in her interviews especially towards African Americans



Truth.com!


----------



## zhouy101

wow...I am drooling over those trunks. Although, I think that's a bit overdone. There's way too many trunks in order for the photos to be considered classy.


----------



## Sassys

Seriously, this is like 8yrs ago lol (Say Something video in Paris)


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and Justin Bieber Shoot "All I Want..." Music Video


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She looks pretty...love her hair in the 2nd to last pic.*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Check out these adorable photos of Mariah Carey, Nick Cannon and their adorable twins Monroe and Moroccan Cannon taken during the past six months as part of Mariah Carey and Nick Cannons personal photo collection.
> 
> The brother and sister duo can be seen on their very first day of life right up until theyre striking a pose in a tub of bubbles just weeks ago.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mariah and Nick made an appearance on 20/20 on Friday night to commence their twins official primetime debut.
> 
> For his part, proud papa Nick said he wants them to grow up to do something greater than entertainment.
> 
> I want to make sure we get education first, he said. Society puts too much on entertainment and entertainers. They praise them like theyre royalty, especially in America, where it should really be about the teachers or, you know, the doctors. I want them to be able to sing as beautifully as their mother. I want them to be able to play instruments and everything. But I want them like  Go get a Ph.D
> 
> The twins are our little geniuses, he added. They can do it all.
> 
> You can help them with their homework because I know Im not going to know anything about it, Mariah joked. No. Ill make sure I get the tutor that knows, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fadedyouthblog.com/2011/10/2...-and-moroccan-from-personal-photo-collection/


 
*~*Their babies are adorable!! Such a good looking family...*~*


----------



## lightdays

Lol yeah, old old thread, but her body looks great there!


----------



## PrincessMe

i cant imagine her ever like this now


----------



## PrincessMe

BagOuttaHell said:


> Something about the interview made me think she isn't happy. I don't know. I can't explain it.


 i felt that way too  the new pics are great though


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Teams With Jenny Craig

As announced on The Rosie Show earlier this evening, Mariah will be joining forces with Jenny Craig as a spokeswoman for the popular diet program.

Some of her future commercials for Jenny will feature fan favorite song "Make It Happen," which Mariah says is "so fitting because a lot of people give up hope when they have had their kids and can't lose that 20 pounds or 40 pounds, or they have gone through issues with weight their entire lives. It becomes so frustrating and debilitating that you give up."

Mariah will also help Jenny promote the American Heart Association's iniative "My Heart. My Life."

To learn more about Mariah's new venture, tune in to the live stream on the Jenny Craig website tomorrow at 11:30 AM EST/8:30 AM PST.

Check out Mariah's debut Jenny commercial below!


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Mariah Teams With Jenny Craig
> 
> As announced on The Rosie Show earlier this evening, Mariah will be joining forces with Jenny Craig as a spokeswoman for the popular diet program.
> 
> Some of her future commercials for Jenny will feature fan favorite song "Make It Happen," which Mariah says is "so fitting because a lot of people give up hope when they have had their kids and can't lose that 20 pounds or 40 pounds, or they have gone through issues with weight their entire lives. It becomes so frustrating and debilitating that you give up."
> 
> Mariah will also help Jenny promote the American Heart Association's iniative "My Heart. My Life."
> 
> To learn more about Mariah's new venture, tune in to the live stream on the Jenny Craig website tomorrow at 11:30 AM EST/8:30 AM PST.
> 
> Check out Mariah's debut Jenny commercial below!





I love Mariah, but I am not buying she got that skinny from Jenny when she had a gut here in September.  This reminds of Kristie Alley on Oprah, withe the bra, panties and pantyhose and the wrap covering her up.  Also on the 20/20 interview, she clearly has a gut and that was 2weeks ago.


----------



## bisousx

That's a gut? :wondering


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Jahpson

*dead* and gone at Kim being the only miserable person on that cover.


Mariah looks great


----------



## Ladybug09

I call lipo.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. I love MC but I don't believe this.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I call lipo.


 
Agree. Or Tummy Tuck.  She was thick on that 20/20 interview 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey @ Four Seasons Hotel in NYC & Being announced as new Jenny Craig Ambassador, Nov 9


















Jenny Ads


----------



## Ladybug09

Really Mariah! Who you think you foolin?!


----------



## Jahpson

@ yall not believing she got rid of the weight naturally.


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> @ yall not believing she got rid of the weight naturally.


 
They just taped that 20/20 interview and she had a gut (camera pans down her body when Nick shows how he proposed)


----------



## YSoLovely

Mariah on why she's real, why her and Nick's relationship is better than ever and shading the f*ck out of Kim K while acting like she didn't know what she said.


http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/18409262

From 39:00


I. LOVE. Mariah.


ETA: The pics are obviously photoshopped. She's not that skinny and I actually think she lost the weight naturally...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well now I feel better about her and Nick after watching this. And yes she throw a little shade.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Mariah on why she's real, why her and Nick's relationship is better than ever and shading the f*ck out of Kim K while acting like she didn't know what she said.
> 
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/18409262
> 
> From 39:00
> 
> 
> I. LOVE. Mariah.
> 
> 
> ETA: The pics are obviously photoshopped. She's not that skinny and I actually think she lost the weight naturally...


 
I swear Mariah is the WORST liar.  First she said the nurse came to her house, then she said the nurse weighed her in the bathroom at the doc's office.  Then she said she doesn't know the number, then changed it to I never want to see that number again.  I can't with her.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Hell no she didn't lose that weight naturally. I also call tummy tuck with new belly button. She got the cabbage patch kid navel now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Mariah gets sidetracked so easily during interviews that's it's very easy to take what she says out of context. 
With that said, she's a mess! That's why I love her! Lol


----------



## HappyGrl2008

Jasmine K. said:


> Hell no she didn't lose that weight naturally. *I also call tummy tuck with new belly button*. She got the cabbage patch kid navel now.


 
I wondered what happened with her belly button! I guess they do change after pregnancy.

Regarding the tummy tuck/lipo, I give MC the benefit of the doubt.  She lost the weight in her face also, so she definitely worked out a lot. And I'm glad she cleared up the comments in the 20/20 interview about her and Nick.  I really hope she's happy!

But what shocks me is that she is so insecure about her looks! Bathing with a towel so that her husband wouldn't see her body??? That's not good. I think she's gorgeous at any size. I wish she could see herself the same way. It makes me so sad to hear that.


----------



## DivineMissM

happygrl2008 said:


> i wondered what happened with her belly button! I guess they do change after pregnancy.
> 
> Regarding the tummy tuck/lipo, i give mc the benefit of the doubt.  she lost the weight in her face also, so she definitely worked out a lot. And i'm glad she cleared up the comments in the 20/20 interview about her and nick.  I really hope she's happy!
> 
> *but what shocks me is that she is so insecure about her looks! Bathing with a towel so that her husband wouldn't see her body??? That's not good. I think she's gorgeous at any size. I wish she could see herself the same way. It makes me so sad to hear that.*




+1


----------



## Sassys

HappyGrl2008 said:


> I wondered what happened with her belly button! I guess they do change after pregnancy.
> 
> Regarding the tummy tuck/lipo, I give MC the benefit of the doubt.  She lost the weight in her face also, so she definitely worked out a lot. And I'm glad she cleared up the comments in the 20/20 interview about her and Nick.  I really hope she's happy!
> 
> But what shocks me is that she is so insecure about her looks! Bathing with a towel so that her husband wouldn't see her body??? That's not good. I think she's gorgeous at any size. I wish she could see herself the same way. It makes me so sad to hear that.



Uh, she was naked when they took those creepy pregnancy pictures and he was naked right next to her. So she couldn't have been hiding that much.


----------



## Sassys

New pics of Dem Babies


----------



## oonik

Those babies are such cuties !


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha I love the pictures of dem babies!! Lol


----------



## chantal1922

Dem babies are beautiful! Cute pics.


----------



## DivineMissM

Those are the most beautiful babies I've ever seen!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Those babies are so adorable! I honestly don't care how Mariah lost the weight, I think she looks amazing! Regardless if she had a tummy tuck, it still took a lot of work on her part to control her diet and workout to look like that after giving birth to twins only 6 months ago.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The babies are so cute!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah's twins Moroccan and Monroe were spotted leaving the Four Seasons
Hotel in Manhattan, NY on Wednesday, November 9, 2011.


----------



## Bag*Snob

They made themselves some cute babies.


----------



## noon

They're so adorable!


----------



## pink1

Aw they are SO cute!


----------



## DivineMissM

Love those baby Gucci shoes!


----------



## Lola69

^^ me 2 their shoes are too cute!


----------



## heart goes boOm

i love her hair in the commercial


----------



## knasarae

Mariah and Nick made some great looking babies.


----------



## Coco Belle

Love the toile car seats


----------



## babypie

Wow those are some adorable babies!!


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon Shares New pics of his twins Moroccan and Monroe (Twitter)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They made beautiful children.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish she would do an updated Cribs type show. I'd love to see what she has done to the place since and what corner she has designated for Nick and his things. lol.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They made beautiful children.


 
I know.  I can't stop looking at them, they are so cute.  Normally I could care less about celebrities babies, but I keep starring at these kids


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wish she would do an updated Cribs type show. I'd love to see what she has done to the place since and what corner she has designated for Nick and his things. lol.


 
I would LOVE that!! I think she changed it, because a couple of years ago, there was a huge water pipe broken and she said she moved out for 3 months while things were repaired.  Also, when she was on Oprah, right before she married Nick, they showed the apartment and her lingerie closet was different and she got rid of the gym and turned it into a studio.


----------



## karo

Cute pics!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey in a new Twitter picture at T-Mobile party in Los Angeles last night


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey in a new Twitter picture at T-Mobile party in Los Angeles last night




She looks great!


----------



## needloub

The twins are beautiful!


----------



## noon

Mariah is looking fab!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah-Bieber "All I Want For Christmas Is You" Video



Justin ruined the song IMO


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just saw that. What an autotune-nintendo-macy's commercial-MESS!! 

Mariah looked fab though. It would have been better without all the product placement, and without justin.



(that was the first time I have seen him sing. )


----------



## edsbgrl

Sassys said:


> Mariah-Bieber "All I Want For Christmas Is You" Video
> 
> 
> 
> Justin ruined the song IMO




Agreed. Love Mariah though. Justin just was not needed in this song. Maybe the teeny boppers will buy it(?)


----------



## karo

She looks great, but the song would be much better without Justin


----------



## Monoi

Just saw it. Mariah looks good. Justin looks like he´s screaming in the clip. Dont like his voice, the older version and clip is better.

Easy way to score for the label.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey rocks a cropped leather jacket & knee-high boots @ The Dorchester , London Dec 10



Mariah Carey rocks a cropped leather jacket and knee-high boots while arriving at The Dorchester on Saturday (December 10) in London, England.

&#8220;UK Lambily! Thank you for coming to welcome me to your land again! I love you so much! In the middle of signing your momentos,&#8221; the 41-year-old singer tweeted.

&#8220;Looking at the great Christmas card from lambs around the world, let&#8217;s keep celebrating, you guys are super festive!&#8221; Mariah wrote in another tweet. &#8220;Roc & Roe will be very excited about their fanart, love the signs!!!&#8221;


----------



## Kansashalo

She had me until we got to the boots.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She has always, always, always been style challenged. She always looks so tacky to me.

Still love her though.


----------



## Nikk

^This always


----------



## karo

At the Noble Gift Gala at The Dorchester (December 10).


----------



## Sassys

ladylouboutin08 said:


> she has always, always, always been style challenged. She always looks so tacky to me.
> 
> Still love her though.



yep!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey rocks a cropped leather jacket & knee-high boots @ The Dorchester , London Dec 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey rocks a cropped leather jacket and knee-high boots while arriving at The Dorchester on Saturday (December 10) in London, England.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;UK Lambily! Thank you for coming to welcome me to your land again! I love you so much! In the middle of signing your momentos,&#8221; the 41-year-old singer tweeted.
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;Looking at the great Christmas card from lambs around the world, let&#8217;s keep celebrating, you guys are super festive!&#8221; Mariah wrote in another tweet. &#8220;Roc & Roe will be very excited about their fanart, love the signs!!!&#8221;




*~*Love everything but the boots...her hair looks cute in a bun.*~*


----------



## Touch

karo said:


> At the Noble Gift Gala at The Dorchester (December 10).


the red dress looks good on her!


----------



## too_cute

Love the long hair.


----------



## Sassys

I know we don't have paps like in LA, but I really need to see her walk around the city with the twins.  I mean, come on, we see all other NY celebs walk around with their babies in the stroller.  I would at least thought we would see Nick walk around with them.


----------



## Sassys

Slimmed-down diva Mariah Carey and John Legend finally got around to making a video for &#8220;When Christmas Comes&#8221;, a festive, old-school soul track from Mariah&#8217;s Merry Christmas II You offering from last year. In the clip, Mimi and family &#8212; that would be husband Nick Cannon and twins Monroe and Moroccan &#8212; invite friends and family over to their L.A. home for a warm holiday celebration. Sadly, looks like Rosie O&#8217;Donnell couldn&#8217;t make it, despite the invite. Watch below.

http://idolator.com/6109501/mariah-carey-john-legend-when-christmas-comes-video-2


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey in Aspen 12/18/11 & 12/19/11


----------



## Sassys

Mariah in Aspen 12/20/11


----------



## karo

I really like the cape she's wearing.


----------



## mzbag

^Yes, I totally agree luv the cape ! ^


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She's been looking great...love the cape, and the hat!!*~*


----------



## Kimm992

She's been looking great lately!!

So happy to see her dressy more classy rather than in skin tight stripper outfits.


----------



## AEGIS

that cape looks sumptuous


----------



## dee-dee

Her face is looking absoulutely gorgeous with her hair pulled back like that.   That girl loves some spandex though.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and Nick in Aspen 12/23/11


----------



## Sassys

Mariah in Aspen 12/22/11


----------



## flsurfergirl3

there must be a camel toe around there somewhere!


----------



## mundodabolsa

flsurfergirl3 said:


> there must be a camel toe around there somewhere!



hence the strategically placed boogie's bag.


----------



## Ladybug09

flsurfergirl3 said:


> there must be a camel toe around there somewhere!


 


mundodabolsa said:


> hence the strategically placed boogie's bag.


 Ya'll I was thinking the same thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Haha... Camel toe... I think I saw tiny bit


----------



## ChanelMommy

Why does he have that on his face??


----------



## Monoi

I love how she does her make up or how its done for her, I wonder what they use to get that glow. It s real natural, love it on her.


----------



## randr21

Just saw her Jenny craig commercial..oh god no.  is that her outfit from the 90's?


----------



## pogiboy67

what the heck is nick wearing.. SMH


----------



## platinum_girly

She has good teeth....


----------



## SoulSistah

LOVE MC!

That's my girl!!


----------



## chantal1922

randr21 said:


> Just saw her Jenny craig commercial..oh god no.  is that her outfit from the 90's?


I believe so! As soon as I saw the commercial I thought of the 90's


----------



## kymmie

I  would love to know exactly what she uses.  She has the best natural look.  Her outfits are usually way off the beam but her make-up is always flawless.



Monoi said:


> I love how she does her make up or how its done for her, I wonder what they use to get that glow. It s real natural, love it on her.


----------



## SoulSistah

chantal1922 said:
			
		

> I believe so! As soon as I saw the commercial I thought of the 90's



It's the same outfit she wore to the MTV VMA's back in 1997. Bit of history for you


----------



## chantal1922

^^ Oh wow!


----------



## DivineMissM

Her face looks absolutely stunning in those last pictures.  I would love to know what kind of makeup she uses too.


----------



## PrincessMe

Monoi said:


> I love how she does her make up or how its done for her, I wonder what they use to get that glow. It s real natural, love it on her.


 
I agree


----------



## Sassys

Dem Babies first xmas


----------



## kcf68

Dang, dem babies are beautiful!,


----------



## DivineMissM

kcf68 said:


> Dang, dem babies are beautiful!,



 They sure are!!


----------



## SoulSistah

Aren't they? Aww so precious .


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*They are so cute!!*~*


----------



## karo

Their kids are soooo cute!


----------



## karo

Mariah and Nick toted their twins, Moroccan and Monroe, down the streets of Aspen, CO on New Year's Eve night (December 31).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow...what a stunning (and happy) family!!


----------



## SoulSistah

So color coordinated .

Very cute family.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Cute family!!*~*


----------



## DivineMissM

Adorable!  I love how Mariah is struttin' her stuff and posing while holding that baby seat.  lol  Work it girl!


----------



## pink1

They are super cute.  But as a mom I immediately think that is a lot of white that can get dirty easily!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

They made some beautiful babies


----------



## bag-princess

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!


Nick Cannon Hospitalized for "Mild Kidney Failure"


Nick Cannon is on the mend after suffering a "mild kidney failure," the 31-year-old's wife Mariah Carey announced via Twitter Wednesday.


Carey, 41, also uploaded a photo of herself with Cannon from inside his Aspen, Colorado hospital room.

"We're trying to be as festive as possible under the circumstances but please keep Nick in your thoughts because this is very painful," she wrote on her official website, adding that doctors tried -- and failed -- to remove her from Cannon's room.

"We're doing OK but we're stranded in Aspen," Carey added. "I know, we could be in a lot worse places, but the truth is as long as we're together, we're OK."

"I'm not trying to make light out of the situation because it's a serious moment that's very tough on all of us," Carey, mother to twins Moroccan and Monroe, wrote. "So please keep us and our family in your prayers."


----------



## Kimm992

Crazy!

How does a 31 year old just randomly experience kidney failure??


----------



## bag-princess

exactly kimm!!!  and WTF is "mild" supposed to mean??????
my mom just had a kidney transplant a few months ago because her kidney's had begun to fail on her for some reason.  i have NEVER heard of it being a "mild" case!


----------



## Kimm992

Maybe he had a little too much fun on new year's eve??


----------



## Ladybug09

alcohol affects your liver...i never heard about it affecting Kidneys that fast. Maybe it's genetic.


----------



## Kansashalo

He could have an underlying illness that caused it such as sickle cell anemia or sarcoidosis - not saying he does have either of those but just throwing that out as an example.


----------



## YSoLovely

Whatever the reason, I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## DivineMissM

Wow, I hope he gets well soon!


----------



## dee-dee

I'm not on twitter, but I heard Nick tweeted that he's being transported to a hospital in LA.  Must be serious it that's true...No?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. He did tweet that.


----------



## Sassys

dee-dee said:


> I'm not on twitter, but I heard Nick tweeted that he's being transported to a hospital in LA.  Must be serious it that's true...No?



Or maybe they don't think Aspen's hospital's are that great.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and Nick leaving Aspen and arriving in LA


----------



## Sassys

SMH. As I knew she would, Mariah has the nanny carry the babies on/off the plane


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Wow. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

The babies look nothing like their dad, IMO !! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## yellow08

Sassys said:


> SMH. As I knew she would, Mariah has the nanny carry the babies on/off the plane


^THIS!
And why do they have *sooooo *many people with them!


----------



## Ladybug09

He doesn't look so good.


----------



## SoulSistah

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> The babies look nothing like their dad, IMO !! They are gorgeous!!



I disagree Rock looks just like his dad in the face. They have the same eyes.


----------



## SoulSistah

Mariah always has a huge entourage with her. I'm not surprised she had the nanny carrying the kids off. If you ever see pics of MC out she always needs Help walking even poor Nick was helping her up the plane in his condition.  You never see her really with the kids. I love Mariah but even I have to admit she's a big Diva


----------



## arnott

Maybe it's because her heels are so high.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Maybe it's because her heels are so high.



I wear really high heels ALL the time, and don't need people to help me walk.  Hell, people always give me the OMG look, when I run around the office running from meetings to my office.

I love Mariah, but I knew she was full of sh$t when she said she would not have a nanny raising her kids. The two times I have seen her hold them, she looked really uncomfortable with them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Them having a nanny doesn't surprise me. Very few celebs lead nanny free lives.....and Mariah is no different.


----------



## DivineMissM

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Them having a nanny doesn't surprise me. Very few celebs lead nanny free lives.....and Mariah is no different.



 I don't hate them for having a nanny.  Especially considering there are two babies, and Nick is sick.  If they have a live-in 24/7 nanny and they never spend any time with the babies then that's different.  But having a little help isn't a bad thing.  IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DivineMissM said:


> I don't hate them for having a nanny.  Especially considering there are two babies, and Nick is sick. * If they have a live-in 24/7 nanny and they never spend any time with the babies then that's different.  But having a little help isn't a bad thing.  IMO.*



 Agreed.


----------



## meluvs2shop

DivineMissM said:


> I don't hate them for having a nanny.  Especially considering there are two babies, *and Nick is sick*.  If they have a live-in 24/7 nanny and they never spend any time with the babies then that's different.  But having a little help isn't a bad thing.  IMO.



what's wrong with Nick?


----------



## Jewelz05

^Mild Kidney failure


----------



## karo

*Mariah Carey celebrates husband Nick Cannon's recovery with an  eye-catching outfit at the BET Honors (and her baby son Moroccan is  there too!)*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nors-baby-son-Moroccan-too.html#ixzz1jX7LLPzx
​


----------



## DC-Cutie

no, ma'am!


----------



## DivineMissM

The top of that dress is not flattering on her.   And her hair and makeup aren't the best either.    Nick and baby look cute though.


----------



## kcf68

Yes that dress is not flattering at all!


----------



## Sweetpea83

That dress is hideous!


----------



## bag-princess

^^ ITA with you!!!!


----------



## New-New

She certainly likes her clothing skin tight and embellished, so that dress is very her.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> *Mariah Carey celebrates husband Nick Cannon's recovery with an  eye-catching outfit at the BET Honors (and her baby son Moroccan is  there too!)*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nors-baby-son-Moroccan-too.html#ixzz1jX7LLPzx
> ​



 Her fashion choices are always, always, always a big, fat fail. 


Anyone hear that Kelly Rowland is going to be the one who tributes Mariah at the honors??? No word on her song choice but something tells me it's going to be wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Jewelz05

Lol I heard about that too. Lord Mariah is always tacky it is a shame because she has the money to look good


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her fashion choices are always, always, always a big, fat fail.
> 
> 
> Anyone hear that Kelly Rowland is going to be the one who tributes Mariah at the honors??? No word on her song choice but something tells me it's going to be wrong, wrong, wrong.




She sang Fantasy w/ Raekwon, Patti L. sang Hero


----------



## Sassys

So cute





Little Miss Monroe was being a "diva" and stayed backstage


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> She sang Fantasy w/ Raekwon, Patti L. sang Hero



Did you hear it?


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Did you hear it?



No, just read about it earlier today.  The show will be on BET 2/13


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> No, just read about it earlier today.  The show will be on BET 2/13



Ah, ok. I don't think I'll watch but I'll probably look for it on youtube....I wanna see how it turned out.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ah, ok. I don't think I'll watch but I'll probably look for it on youtube....I wanna see how it turned out.




Ditto.  I love Mariah and will DVR it and fast forward to her tribute.  I don't do award shows


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I don't even want to watch it bad enough to DVR it, lol. NOTHING on BET is worth dvr'ing for me. If it's not on youtube then it's just not meant for me to watch it


----------



## chantal1922

No comment on the dress. Good to see Nick is doing better.


----------



## Ladybug09

that dress is a MESS!!!!!!


----------



## gkary24

i like the dress. very different and out of the box


----------



## SoulSistah

I like the dress. Her hair and make-up looked really good.  The chest area I don't like. If the top part of the dress was done a tad different then it would be without a doubt a hot dress. 

Mariah has always been hit or miss with clothes since 97(the end of the Tommy years).  But I thought she looked cute and I liked it a lot.


----------



## GOALdigger

nick looks cute with a little age and weight on him. He looks mature.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nick looks tired. I hope he is doing ok.


----------



## mundodabolsa

BagOuttaHell said:


> Nick looks tired. I hope he is doing ok.



yeah I don't think he looks so healthy in those pics either.  seems a little soon after a serious hospitalization to be hitting the red carpet.

but then again I would probably not stay home in bed recuperating if my option was to go hang out with the obamas either!


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> So cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Miss Monroe was being a "diva" and stayed backstage


 
*~*Cute!!!*~*


----------



## Sassys

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Cute!!!*~*


 

I think it was their way of saying she was crying and acting up lol.  Most of the pics we have seen with Miss Monroe, she has a pacifier in her mouth and Mr. Roc looks calm and just chilling.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and Nick at Spike Lee's house for a Fundraiser

Wonder if Chef Roble heated up her Jenny Craig food for her


----------



## bag-princess

good lawd - that looks like the queen's jewels around her neck!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> good lawd - that looks like the queen's jewels around her neck!!!!!




LOL. So inappropriate for a house dinner


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> LOL. So inappropriate for a house dinner



And so Inappropriate for a fundraiser. I'm all about bling and love it but there's a time and place for such statement pieces.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Were they there on vacation when he fell ill?

He looks better now and I hope he's 100% recovered. Btw the extra weight on him looks good. I'm sure it has to do with his kidneys Rx since that can cause puffiness. 



bag-princess said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nick Cannon Hospitalized for "Mild Kidney Failure"
> 
> 
> Nick Cannon is on the mend after suffering a "mild kidney failure," the 31-year-old's wife Mariah Carey announced via Twitter Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Carey, 41, also uploaded a photo of herself with Cannon from inside his Aspen, Colorado hospital room.
> 
> "We're trying to be as festive as possible under the circumstances but please keep Nick in your thoughts because this is very painful," she wrote on her official website, adding that doctors tried -- and failed -- to remove her from Cannon's room.
> 
> "We're doing OK but we're stranded in Aspen," Carey added. "I know, we could be in a lot worse places, but the truth is as long as we're together, we're OK."
> 
> "I'm not trying to make light out of the situation because it's a serious moment that's very tough on all of us," Carey, mother to twins Moroccan and Monroe, wrote. "So please keep us and our family in your prayers."


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> Were they there on vacation when he fell ill?
> 
> He looks better now and I hope he's 100% recovered. Btw the extra weight on him looks good. I'm sure it has to do with his kidneys Rx since that can cause puffiness.




They were in Aspen for xmas.  She goes every year, then she brings in the new year in St. Barts.


----------



## Ladybug09

Maybe everyone else at the fundraiser were wearing fancy jewels too! LOL


----------



## Sassys

Blast from the past 1998

1998, Mariah joined her "fairy godmother" onstage for "Patti Labelle: Live! One Night Only." Filmed at New York's Hammerstein Ballroom, the show was a recap of Labelle's phenomenal career. It was broadcast on PBS and later released to DVD.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I miss the old 90's Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

Memories... 1993  Her son Roc definitely looks like old school Mariah


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DivineMissM

Aww, I miss 90s Mariah too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Blast from the past 1998
> 
> 1998, Mariah joined her "fairy godmother" onstage for "Patti Labelle: Live! One Night Only." Filmed at New York's Hammerstein Ballroom, the show was a recap of Labelle's phenomenal career. It was broadcast on PBS and later released to DVD.



in the last clip she looks like Shakira.


----------



## natcolb65

She is one of the best ever. Her singing was flawless back then!!! I still love her though.


----------



## karo

DivineMissM said:


> Aww, I miss 90s Mariah too.


Me too 
She's such a great singer


----------



## Sassys

'He wants nothing but the best': Simon Cowell has Mariah Carey in his sights as he plans new line-up for X Factor USA 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lans-new-line-X-Factor-USA.html#ixzz1lEcGjUOi


----------



## Ladybug09

I liked her better with her old boobs. They were body proportionate.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

natcolb65 said:


> She is one of the best ever. Her singing was flawless back then!!! I still love her though.



Yes!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I liked her better with her old boobs. They were body proportionate.


 

Whenever people are in denial about her having implants, I always show this pic.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Sassys said:


> Whenever people are in denial about her having implants, I always show this pic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

From that Someday clip....Kelly Price is a grandma.


----------



## bisousx

Maybe it was a growth spurt...

... Ha


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh my goodness!  She was so tiny in that pic!  When is that from??  I don't ever remember her being that small.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> Oh my goodness!  She was so tiny in that pic!  When is that from??  I don't ever remember her being that small.



1997 Halloween.  I remember her being that small (divorce diet)

I remember how tiny she was in this performance


----------



## HappyGrl2008

Sassys said:


> Whenever people are in denial about her having implants, I always show this pic.


 
Lol! And then you can show them this one:

entertainmentrundown.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Nick-Cannon-Mariah-2.jpg
http://entertainmentrundown.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Nick-Cannon-Mariah-2.jpg

I don't understand why she ever decided to take implants. She was perfect before them as well. It makes her look heavier than she really is. Not to mention the risks.

I have small boobs, so I always root for celebs with small boobs and always get disappointed when they decide to get a boob job. Small chested girls need role-models, lol!! I remember when Shakira got signed to Sony (aka Mariah's ex Tommy Mottola), she was told by her company to get a boob job but refused. Recently I read that Tommy also gave Mariah her first implants, but I doubt that. I think she had them done post-Tommy when she did the Sweetheart video (or at least, that was the first time she had them done).


----------



## Ladybug09

Ummm Mariah, what's up with the gun in the pants. 

And Wow,When  I look at those vids, that must have been her 1st set of implants, cause the boobs are bigger than the pic below. I remember when she 1st came out she was almost flat chested. And then when she divorced TM, she got a new lease on life and an new set of implant cause she was showing them off for all the world to see.

FYI, that's her old nose there too.  




Sassys said:


> Whenever people are in denial about her having implants, I always show this pic.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 1997 Halloween. I remember her being that small (divorce diet)
> 
> I remember how tiny she was in this performance



 when she did that video with her sitting on the racing car, and I think Missy E was in it too. That was drfinitely when the implants were new.


----------



## Sassys

Living The Life: In The Studio With Mariah at 7 AM




Uh, Mariah.  I have an Extracurricular activity for you; raise your babies


----------



## Sassys

RIGHT NOW, @MariahCarey is co-directing a brand new Jenny commercial.


----------



## *want it all*

E! showed a pic of Mariah and Nick's kids, Monroe and Moroccan.  It was tweeted by Mariah:


----------



## knasarae

HappyGrl2008 said:


> Lol! And then you can show them this one:
> 
> entertainmentrundown.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Nick-Cannon-Mariah-2.jpg
> http://entertainmentrundown.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Nick-Cannon-Mariah-2.jpg
> 
> I don't understand why she ever decided to take implants. She was perfect before them as well. It makes her look heavier than she really is. Not to mention the risks.
> 
> I have small boobs, so I always root for celebs with small boobs and always get disappointed when they decide to get a boob job. Small chested girls need role-models, lol!! I remember when Shakira got signed to Sony (aka Mariah's ex Tommy Mottola), she was told by her company to get a boob job but refused. Recently I read that Tommy also gave Mariah her first implants, but I doubt that. I think she had them done post-Tommy when she did the Sweetheart video (or at least, that was the first time she had them done).



Hi-Five to my small-chested sister. 


*want it all* said:


> E! showed a pic of Mariah and Nick's kids, Monroe and Moroccan.  It was tweeted by Mariah:



Too cute!


----------



## DivineMissM

Aww, they're getting so big!


----------



## chantal1922

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey in New York City , Feb 12


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey in New York City , Feb 12


----------



## too_cute

*want it all* said:


> E! showed a pic of Mariah and Nick's kids, Monroe and Moroccan.  It was tweeted by Mariah:


adorable!


----------



## meluvs2shop

_her babies are SO CUTE!

i don't think i could ever work for her b/c she says she suffers from insomnia. i wonder if that's still the case with her being a mommy and all. i need my 7-8 hours of sleep each night._


----------



## HappyGrl2008

knasarae said:


> Hi-Five to my small-chested sister.


----------



## needloub

*want it all* said:


> E! showed a pic of Mariah and Nick's kids, Monroe and Moroccan.  It was tweeted by Mariah:



The twins are so adorable!


----------



## Sassys

NYC 2/13/12


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her entire look is sooooooooo dated. I wish she would mature (fashion wise) and switch it up.


----------



## DivineMissM

I like seeing her with no makeup.  Still gorgeous!  I agree with the above about her clothes though.  Very dated and tacky most of the time.  I wonder why she doesn't have a stylist?


----------



## meluvs2shop

i see she still likes to sex it up...lol
i've never been a fan of her clothing style. it hits a sour note every time.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> I like seeing her with no makeup.  Still gorgeous!  I agree with the above about her clothes though.  Very dated and tacky most of the time.  I wonder why she doesn't have a stylist?




I agree.

She does have a stylist, her name is Blair

http://www.blairlevin.com/about.html


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> I agree.
> 
> She does have a stylist, her name is Blair
> 
> http://www.blairlevin.com/about.html



  Oh. :|  Does she style her on a daily basis?  Even for events her outfits aren't great.


----------



## yellow08

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her entire look is sooooooooo dated. I wish she would mature (fashion wise) and switch it up.



:true:
Mariah always look between 1996-2001 depending on the outfit:wondering


example look late 90's *sigh*


----------



## HappyGrl2008

yellow08 said:


> :true:
> Mariah always look between 1996-2001 depending on the outfit:wondering
> 
> 
> example look late 90's *sigh*
> View attachment 1603232


 


It's true! And she's sooooooo pretty! Yet her style is always a little too much (or too little, lol). I love her though, she seems sweet.


----------



## Sassys

yellow08 said:


> :true:
> Mariah always look between 1996-2001 depending on the outfit:wondering
> 
> 
> example look late 90's *sigh*
> View attachment 1603232




Actually that outfit in the Jenny commercial is the same outfit she wore to 1997 MTV awards


----------



## yellow08

Sassys said:


> Actually that outfit in the Jenny commercial is the same outfit she wore to 1997 MTV awards


:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Actually that outfit in the Jenny commercial is the same outfit she wore to 1997 MTV awards



 OMG. 

She obviously doesn't give a damn but I wish she did.


----------



## AEGIS

i KNEW that outfit looked familiar!

but why?  she has one of the world's best closets....yet it's full of crappola


----------



## tomz_grl

^Maybe to prove it still fit or she could get back into it? I'd be showing that mess off too!!!


----------



## Belle49

What's up with her hubby and all his health issues?? Perezhilton says he was in the hospital over the weekend with clots in his lungs. Isn't Nick fairly young?


----------



## Jahpson

sassys said:


> actually that outfit in the jenny commercial is the same outfit she wore to 1997 mtv awards



omg! Lmfao


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> What's up with her hubby and all his health issues?? Perezhilton says he was in the hospital over the weekend with clots in his lungs. Isn't Nick fairly young?


 
You can get clots at any age.  I got one in my lung thanks to Yazmin birth control.  Scary sh$t!  My nurses' sister had the samething and died, she was in her twenties.

Heavy D died from a clot in his lung.


----------



## Sassys

I watched the BET Honors the other night, and I personally found it strange that Nick praised Mariah as a wife, but not as a mother.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I watched the BET Honors the other night, and I personally found it strange that Nick praised Mariah as a wife, but not as a mother.




I think he was praising her as a wife, because she was by his side while he was ill.  As a wife/SO should be.

MiMi loves her boo!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I think he was praising her as a wife, because she was by his side while he was ill. As a wife/SO should be.
> 
> MiMi loves her boo!


 
Yes, she does!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Yes, she does!




 Too cute!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey&#8217;s husband Nick Cannon was hospitalized for the fourth time in three months last week after suffering pain in his chest and right arm. 

The America's Got Talent presenter was recently diagnosed with acute kidney failure after falling ill while on a post-Christmas family vacation in Aspen, Colorado. He subsequently underwent surgery in Los Angeles and returned for further treatment in January. 

But Cannon had to seek doctors' help once again last Friday following another health crisis as a result of his busy work schedule between New York and Los Angeles. 

This time, he was diagnosed with blood clots in his lungs and an enlarged ventricle in his heart. 

He resumed his work commitments on Wednesday and has now opened up about his health struggles during a candid chat on his Big Apple radio show on Thursday. 

Admitting it was "quite serious", he explained, "I was trying to downplay it a lot, even in my own mind.  


"I travel a lot. Anyone who flies a lot can be a victim to getting blood clots because it can start in your legs or your lower back (from sitting for an extended period of time). That, on top of my previous condition (kidney failure) made me more prone to (getting blood clots). I couldn't sleep because I was in so much pain. I was having a lot of pain in my back." 

Doctors have warned Cannon to cut back on his work schedule - and the father of twins is finally realising that he needs to take better care of himself. 

He said, "My doctor was saying that my work is going to kill me - and he's not joking. I think part of the reason why my health did kind of deteriorate was because I wasn't resting a lot and I was doing too much. I was overworking myself, working out too much. 

"I always took a lot of pride in working so hard and never taking a day off. But I'm learning that it isn't the wisest thing all the time, especially being a new father. Not only wanting to spend more time with my children, but wanting to be there for my children." 

http://jam.canoe.ca/Television/2012/02/16/19389296-wenn-story.html

He is probably working so much, because he feels he has to lavish one of the biggest Divas in the world.  Buying her Rolls Royces and other cars (when Mariah does not drive).  I know Nick is not a broke man, but he works like 20 jobs and he did mention on The View, he does it because of who he is married to and it takes alot of money to be married to Mariah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG!!!!  Nick needs to just relax.  Dembabies and MiMi need him to be healthy...


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> You can get clots at any age.  I got one in my lung thanks to Yazmin birth control.  Scary sh$t!  My nurses' sister had the samething and died, she was in her twenties.
> 
> Heavy D died from a clot in his lung.




Wow that is scary $hit. I had no idea. From Birth control pills?? Eeek no bueno


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, I'm soo sad to hear he's so sick.


----------



## AEGIS

wow---he needs to slow down....he is going to die waay too early. 31 is waaay toooo young for all of those health problems


----------



## bag-princess

good gracious!  poor nick - he is being hit with everything AND the kitchen sink. i really hope he is serious and takes the doctor's advice to slow it waaaaaaay down!  he has the health problems of a person 3 times his age!


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon Quits Radio Show Amid Health Concerns
'Even Superman has to sleep,' Cannon says about cutting back his work schedule

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1679469/nick-cannon-quits-radio-show.jhtml


----------



## chantal1922

Wow wishing Nick the best!


----------



## Jahpson

He is so young to be having these health problems!

Does he have some kind of illness that the public doesn't know about and we are just seeing some of the flare ups or something?


----------



## Ladybug09

^^That's what I was wondering too.


----------



## Jasmine K.

My prayers go out to the Cannons. It's going around that Nick is on his deathbed. Praying the rumors aren't true. :cry:


----------



## More4Me

Awww. Get well Nick. xoxo


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I've always wondered if he has FSGS, which causes your the tubes to have scarring and loss of protein. My husband has it and it ends up in end stage renal failure.


----------



## AEGIS

mrsadkins9399 said:


> I've always wondered if he has FSGS, which causes your the tubes to have scarring and loss of protein. My husband has it and it ends up in end stage renal failure.



what is FSGS?


----------



## mrsadkins9399

AEGIS said:
			
		

> what is FSGS?



Its when the filters in your kidneys have scarring and it causes major protein loss.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I hope Nick gets better...it's sad to hear that he's having health problems.*~*


----------



## Sassys

Mariah after Whitney's funeral w/ LA Reid and Reika Reid


----------



## Chanel522

What a shame.  I hope that everything goes well for him and that he'll be ok.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah leaving GMA 2/21/12


----------



## Jahpson

Those shoes are absolutely hot and I think that is the longest dress I have seen her in. LOL

She looks fab


----------



## Ladybug09

cute dress, good length (for Mariah), don't know about the shoes, Isn't it cold??


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> cute dress, good length (for Mariah), don't know about the shoes, Isn't it cold??


 

You know Mariah dresses for the summer all year long.  I will never forget a few years ago, it was below 10 degress in NYC, and she was outside with a short mini skirt on.  It was all over the papers here, and all over the news about how crazy she is.

Found it!  I will never forget how this pic was all over every NY newspaper, because no one could understand how she could be in her right mind


----------



## AEGIS

this is darn near nun wear for Mariah


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Mariah leaving GMA 2/21/12



She looks good but it kinda looks like something she's worn 575654646 other times.


----------



## Sassys

Damon Dash party in 2004- SMH


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Damon Dash party in 2004- SMH


 
On what planet did she think this looked good?


----------



## HauteMama

Sassys said:


> Damon Dash party in 2004- SMH


 
Wow, this "outffit" is just shockingly bad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Damon Dash party in 2004- SMH



How the hell do you look in the mirror and think this is hot??? 

I wish my fellow Arian wasn't such a damn mess.


----------



## Ladybug09

I was about to say you can dress like that when you are going straight from the building to the car and vice versa, but she was actually walking out and about... That's crazy.




Sassys said:


> You know Mariah dresses for the summer all year long. I will never forget a few years ago, it was below 10 degress in NYC, and she was outside with a short mini skirt on. It was all over the papers here, and all over the news about how crazy she is.
> 
> Found it! I will never forget how this pic was all over every NY newspaper, because no one could understand how she could be in her right mind


----------



## cosmogrl5

I saw Mariah on E News tonight and she said that Nick is doing OK.  I hope that is true.  I love them together and think that he's just the cutest!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The above outfits is one of the many reasons why I love crazy Mariah for life!


----------



## DivineMissM

Love the black dress.  Very nice.


----------



## platinum_girly

Just no to the last outfit.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Damon Dash party in 2004- SMH


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey on GMA 


I think it is hysterical when Mariah was pregnant she was adamant that she would NEVER use a nanny and now she confessed she has two nannies


----------



## Ladybug09

Robin looks great since she's recovered and Sam looks super fruity.


----------



## dee-dee

Sassys said:


> Damon Dash party in 2004- SMH



What in the hey-ell


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Robin looks great since she's recovered and Sam looks super fruity.


 

Sam goes to a paticular location of my gym.  It is WOW, to see him without make-up.  So different


----------



## Ladybug09

He looks like he's got a lot of PS and botox going.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey on GMA
> 
> 
> I think it is hysterical when Mariah was pregnant she was adamant that she would NEVER use a nanny and now she confessed she has two nannies




  You never really know what it's going to be like until it happens!  Lots of women swear they'll never (fill in the blank) and then when that baby comes it's a whole other story!  At least she admits it.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> You never really know what it's going to be like until it happens!  Lots of women swear they'll never (fill in the blank) and then when that baby comes it's a whole other story!  At least she admits it.



Well she can't deny it, we have seen pics of the nanny carrying the babies twice.  Once she was taking them off the plane and Mariah didn't even help (most people at least carry their own babies of the jet.


----------



## too_cute

nice interview. so cute that their babies were born on their anniversary.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Well she can't deny it, we have seen pics of the nanny carrying the babies twice.  Once she was taking them off the plane and Mariah didn't even help (most people at least carry their own babies of the jet.




nobody i know believed that ish when it came out of her mouth!! no nanny - chile puh-lease!!  i knew that would not last once those babies started moving around on their own and now she has a sick husband.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> nobody i know believed that ish when it came out of her mouth!! no nanny - chile puh-lease!!  i knew that would not last once those babies started moving around on their own and now she has a sick husband.



OK!  Mariah herself needs help walking, with all of her handlers and umbrella holders, so of course she'd get a nanny to help with DemBabies


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> OK!  *Mariah herself needs help walking*, with all of her handlers and umbrella holders, so of course she'd get a nanny to help with DemBabies


----------



## DC-Cutie

On a professional level, Mariah's voice will NEVER be the way it used to.  She struggles hard hitting those high notes during live performance.  She just sounds really raspy.  Still luv her though


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> OK! Mariah herself needs help walking, with all of her handlers and umbrella holders, so of course she'd get a nanny to help with DemBabies


 

LOL.  This is also the same woman who said years ago, that she did not want to have a bay, because being pregnant is like someone violating your body.


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> OK!  Mariah herself needs help walking, with all of her handlers and umbrella holders, so of course she'd get a nanny to help with DemBabies



Does she really need help walking? I assumed she might've had help walking due to lipo or some surgery...


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Does she really need help walking? I assumed she might've had help walking due to lipo or some surgery...



somebody is always holding her hand, I don't think it's due to any kind of surgery.  You know Mariah, can be extra


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> Does she really need help walking? I assumed she might've had help walking due to lipo or some surgery...


 

Mariah's bodyguards are ALWAYS helping her walk (holding her hand).  It just boggles my mind.  They have been doing it for years.


----------



## Jahpson

she even needs help drinking and eating.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Mariah has had a handler for everything for as long as I can remember!  In fact, she's the first celeb who I remember seeing with an umbrella handler.  A true crazy diva, but I love her.


----------



## Sassys

Daahhling, don't forget you have to have your hair and make-up done while in your bikini on the yacht


----------



## Sassys

Rember the spray on abs LMAO


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Noooooo way.... I have never seen these abs!!! Oh my!!!


----------



## Sassys

fiefkedeteut said:


> Noooooo way.... I have never seen these abs!!! Oh my!!!


 

LMAO.  That was at the Macy's 4th of July concert in 2005 I believe


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Found the concert on the net, what was she thinking???? She can be so full of herself, it actually becomes funny!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

cosmogrl5 said:


> Mariah has had a handler for everything for as long as I can remember!  In fact, she's the first celeb who I remember seeing with an umbrella handler.  A true crazy diva, but I love her.



Yeeess...The extra is what is so hilarious.


----------



## Jahpson

@ the spray on abs


----------



## HappyGrl2008

Mariah needs a person in her life that will say: "Girl,...THAT is NOT a good idea. It does NOT look good."

Can you imagine if all the people close to you are also on your payroll?

Other than that I adore her, lol!


----------



## DivineMissM

Hmm..."abs" with a muffin top?  Okay. lol


----------



## Ladybug09

too_cute said:


> nice interview. so cute that their babies were born on their anniversary.


Yeah, but the way she made it seem, it's like it naturally came....Nahhhhh Mariah due to all her health issues, that was a scheduled C-section.


----------



## Ladybug09

Girl yeah, I remember when I saww that, I was like, REALLY!!!!!





Sassys said:


> Rember the spray on abs LMAO


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> Rember the spray on abs LMAO


*cries* Not spray on abs!


----------



## too_cute

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, but the way she made it seem, it's like it naturally came....Nahhhhh Mariah due to all her health issues, that was a scheduled C-section.


they weren't naturally delivered? in that case i withdraw my statement. lol.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Rember the spray on abs LMAO





ur not a good person.   why did you remind me?!:cry:


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, but the way she made it seem, it's like it naturally came....Nahhhhh Mariah due to all her health issues, *that was a scheduled C-section*.



Yep!


----------



## AEGIS

is she close with her family?


----------



## PinkTruffle

Mariah never dresses for her body type.  She always looks like a stuffed sausage.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> is she close with her family?



Her nephew Shawn is always with her (she paid for his education.  He graduated from Harvard). Shawn was also at her wedding to Nick and is in the Bye Bye video.  It was said in the past she pays for her sister Allison's AIDS meds, not sure if she still does and she is close to her mother.

This is Shawn


----------



## AEGIS

good for Mimi!


----------



## Ladybug09

awkward pics though....I'm close with my cousin (some say her nephew), but I don't straddle his lap (as indicated in the caption above).


----------



## bisousx

Lmao.. I saw that, too..


----------



## Crystalized

She's lookin' great after 'dem babies' and the weight loss!


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon Says He Has Lupus-Like Autoimmune Disease

Nick Cannon is opening up about his ongoing health problems that came to light after he was hospitalized for kidney failure in January and then hospitalized again, weeks later, with blood clots in his lungs. 

"The blood clot thing was probably the scariest because ... I've known people who have passed away from that," he told PEOPLE at New York's Teqa Restaurant and Tequila Bar, where he was deejaying an event Wednesday night. 

"I thought I was getting better," said Cannon, 31, "and then that happened, so that kind of came out of nowhere." 

Cannon, who stepped down from his New York-based radio show in February to continue his recovery, said doctors have told him his kidney condition is "something I'm going to be living with all my life." 

"I'm just trying to make sure I put my health first," he told PEOPLE, adding that he tries to get six hours of sleep a night and has been taking it easy at home. 

He also revealed that the kidney disease was a result of an "autoimmune disease that [doctors] found in my system," and his blood clots were directly connected to his kidney infection. 

"It's a lot of stuff," said Cannon, "but it's all in order now." 

When asked by PEOPLE if his condition was hereditary, Cannon said, "They kind of say [my] autoimmune [disease] is &#8211; like a lupus type of thing, but no one else in my family has it." 

For now, Cannon is just focusing on getting better &#8211; as well as on his young family with wife Mariah Carey. 

"I feel blessed to be alive," Cannon said. "If it wasn't discovered, I don't know [what would have happened]." 

people.com


----------



## Jahpson

the missing piece to the puzzle. Poor guy


----------



## Sassys

The diva is back! Mariah Carey slips her svelte figure into a dramatic black dress for a stunning stage performance 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stunning-stage-performance.html#ixzz1nyNC5Hze


----------



## Sassys

'I can't wait to bring dem babies here!' Mariah Carey struggles to hide her delight as she christens new Disney cruise ship

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disney-cruise-ship-Fantasy.html#ixzz1nyPJBlcZ


----------



## Ladybug09

Someone on here though it would be an Autoimmune thing...sorry to hear that....hopefully they can control it and get it in remission.

I do know that stress exacerbates those diseases...


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> The diva is back! Mariah Carey slips her svelte figure into a dramatic black dress for a stunning stage performance
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stunning-stage-performance.html#ixzz1nyNC5Hze


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Departs Gotham Hall


----------



## Sassys

Disney Fantasy Christening with Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon in New York


----------



## Nat

Love her red trench coat! Those sunglasses don't suit her face, though.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> The diva is back! Mariah Carey slips her svelte figure into a dramatic black dress for a stunning stage performance
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stunning-stage-performance.html#ixzz1nyNC5Hze



i approve of that black dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks really nice in the black dress. She sounded pretty good in the videos too.


----------



## Sassys

'I can't eat fast food anymore': Nick Cannon on his new diet after being diagnosed with lupus-like autoimmune disease


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owed-eat-fast-food-anymore.html#ixzz1oHl6eBE5


----------



## cosmogrl5

I have Lupus (though I am totally functional), and I hope that Nick is OK.  Not sure if he has Lupus exactly, but whatever he has, hopefully it will give more attention to the disease and he'll be an advocate for a cure.  I can definitely see Nick making some good out of this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I reaaaaaaaaaaally like Nick. I wish him the best of health.


----------



## PinkTruffle

New-New said:


> i approve of that black dress.



I loooooooooooooooove your gif.


----------



## ByeKitty

cosmogrl5 said:


> I have Lupus (though I am totally functional), and I hope that Nick is OK.  Not sure if he has Lupus exactly, but whatever he has, hopefully it will give more attention to the disease and he'll be an advocate for a cure.  I can definitely see Nick making some good out of this.



Doesn't Lady Gaga have lupus too?


----------



## cosmogrl5

ByeKitty said:


> Doesn't Lady Gaga have lupus too?



I was never clear if she has it or if her aunt (who passed away I think) had it.  Either way, someone in her family did or does.


----------



## Sassys

Road to recovery: Nick Cannon gives fans a glimpse into his health battle with candid documentary series


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-candid-documentary-series.html#ixzz1r4zgzWSU


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not clear as to whether this is only online or on tv.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am not clear as to whether this is only online or on tv.


 
Think it's online


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh ok. I think I will check it out.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah, Nick and the twins heading to Alicia Key's house.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mariah-head-family-day-out.html#ixzz1sE5AqJj4


----------



## karo

The kids area so cute and she looks really good


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Precious.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Cute kids! But she looks tired/old IMO...


----------



## chantal1922

Awww look at dem babies! So cute. I like Mariah's hair.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

At this point it shouldn't surprise me at all but I can't help but shudder at what she walks out the house wearing sometimes  Goodness. 

The babies are pure cuteness! When do they turn one? I feel like it should be coming up really soon.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> At this point it shouldn't surprise me at all but I can't help but shudder at what she walks out the house wearing sometimes  Goodness.
> 
> The babies are pure cuteness! When do they turn one? I feel like it should be coming up really soon.



April 30th is their birthday and Mariah/Nick's 4th Anniversry


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> April 30th is their birthday and Mariah/Nick's 4th Anniversry



Ah, thanks! 

I wonder if they're walking yet. 

My little cousin started walking at 8 months but I know it differs from child to child.


----------



## bag-princess

fiefkedeteut said:


> Cute kids! But she looks tired/old IMO...




ITA!!   dem babies are always adorable but she is still trying to dress like a 20 year old!  trying to prove she still "got it"!  she looks tacky in that outfit.


----------



## YSoLovely

Roc & Roe are soooooo adorable. Probably the cutest celeb babies (tied with lil Flynn Bloom) I've ever seen. Just precious! 

Mariah, though... looking HAM... but what else is new... 
Nick looks good, though. Dressed like he's in his teens, but healthy and better than he has in a while...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

ignoring the kids...Is Nick packing in the pants or is that just the fit??? Mmmm.





Sassys said:


> Mariah, Nick and the twins heading to Alicia Key's house.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mariah-head-family-day-out.html#ixzz1sE5AqJj4


----------



## DC-Cutie

Airbrushing is a helluva drug


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Airbrushing is a helluva drug


 
LMAO! So is holding your bikini bottom the right way, so as not to show your tummy tuck scar.


----------



## dee-dee

Ladybug09 said:


> ignoring the kids...Is Nick packing in the pants or is that just the fit??? Mmmm.



You are soooo bad, lol!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> April 30th is their birthday and Mariah/Nick's 4th Anniversry



 I didn't know that's their birthday.  That's DD1's birthday too.   They don't look almost a year old though.  They still look so little!


----------



## Sassys

I am a huge Mariah Fan, but she is really getting on my nerves with this constant complaining agout her pregnancy.  Seriously, no one forced you to get pregnant. I know not everyone has glowing happy happy fabulous pregnancies, but dear God woman, give it a rest.

'Pregnancy was the best and hardest thing I'll ever go through': Mariah Carey opens up about her struggle to shift baby weight

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Carey-opens-struggle-shift-baby-weight.html


----------



## qudz104

My word, dem babies are sooo adorable!! 

And can i just say off topic that Nick makes holding 2 infant seats so easy... My ds is 5 months and isnt particularly big but its a production for me to lug just him in his seat, lol


----------



## GOALdigger

Sassys said:


> I am a huge Mariah Fan, but she is really getting on my nerves with this constant complaining agout her pregnancy. Seriously, no one forced you to get pregnant. I know not everyone has glowing happy happy fabulous pregnancies, but dear God woman, give it a rest.
> 
> 'Pregnancy was the best and hardest thing I'll ever go through': Mariah Carey opens up about her struggle to shift baby weight
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Carey-opens-struggle-shift-baby-weight.html


 

Yes, plus wasn't she trying really hard to get  preggers in the beginning. Now she want to complain about especially now that she's given birth. awww Shut up!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> I am a huge Mariah Fan, but she is really getting on my nerves with this constant complaining agout her pregnancy.  Seriously, no one forced you to get pregnant. I know not everyone has glowing happy happy fabulous pregnancies, but dear God woman, give it a rest.
> 
> 'Pregnancy was the best and hardest thing I'll ever go through': Mariah Carey opens up about her struggle to shift baby weight
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Carey-opens-struggle-shift-baby-weight.html




Yeah. I agree.


----------



## GOALdigger

fiefkedeteut said:


> Cute kids! *But she looks tired/old IMO*...


 

yes she does. Nick looks good. Never been a fan but mariah you did that.lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

qudz104 said:


> My word, dem babies are sooo adorable!!
> 
> And can i just say off topic that *Nick makes holding 2 infant seats so easy*... My ds is 5 months and isnt particularly big but its a production for me to lug just him in his seat, lol



_i know right! he's a skinny dude too but it's obvious he's strong. one car seat is awkward enough and he's carrying TWO so easily!_


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


>



i'm sorry but i would LOVE to see the pre-photoshopped pics! but mariah would never allow such a thing.


----------



## justkell

Mariah probably talks so harshly about her pregnancy because she is used to everybody yes-ing her to death and everything has to be a certain way, her way. She couldn't control the way her pregnancy went and that probably bothered her more than anything.


And I think it's in poor taste of Shape magazine to have someone so heavily photoshopped on their cover. I know they photoshop abs and slight nips and tucks here and there on every cover but seeing Mariah out in public where she's literally bulging out of her clothes and she clearly still has a belly on her, where you can clearly see she looks absolutely nothing like her cover, isn't the right thing to try and portray to their customers that that's what she really looks like. 

Don't get me wrong, Mariah looks great for having had twins but, don't put her on the cover of a fitness magazine. Save her heavily photoshopped self for fashion or gossip mags. 


And I also think that pic of them from behind where Nick is holding both kids, Mariah didn't know the paps were back there. But, when the pics are from the front, that's when you see Mariah "helping" Nick carry one of the kids. If Mariah is really hands on with those kids, she should have more than enough arm strength to carry one of those car seats. Maybe her idea of being hands on with the kids is similar to her working out on her stair stepper in high heels.


----------



## Sassys

justkell said:


> Mariah probably talks so harshly about her pregnancy because she is used to everybody yes-ing her to death and everything has to be a certain way, her way. She couldn't control the way her pregnancy went and that probably bothered her more than anything.
> 
> 
> And I think it's in poor taste of Shape magazine to have someone so heavily photoshopped on their cover. I know they photoshop abs and slight nips and tucks here and there on every cover but seeing Mariah out in public where she's literally bulging out of her clothes and she clearly still has a belly on her, where you can clearly see she looks absolutely nothing like her cover, isn't the right thing to try and portray to their customers that that's what she really looks like.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Mariah looks great for having had twins but, don't put her on the cover of a fitness magazine. Save her heavily photoshopped self for fashion or gossip mags.
> 
> 
> And I also think that pic of them from behind where Nick is holding both kids, Mariah didn't know the paps were back there. *But, when the pics are from the front, that's when you see Mariah "helping" Nick carry one of the kids.* If Mariah is really hands on with those kids, she should have more than enough arm strength to carry one of those car seats. Maybe her idea of being hands on with the kids is similar to her working out on her stair stepper in high heels.


 
Agree! I find it so strange that we never see Mariah out walking with the babies in a stroller.  There are no paps here like LA and we always see Beyonce, Alicia and other celebs who live in Mariah's neighborhood in Tribeca, out walking with their kids.  We have seen plenty of pics of Mariah, walking around the city, and no one bothers her.


----------



## yellow08

justkell said:


> Mariah probably talks so harshly about her pregnancy because she is used to everybody yes-ing her to death and everything has to be a certain way, her way. She couldn't control the way her pregnancy went and that probably bothered her more than anything.
> 
> 
> *And I think it's in poor taste of Shape magazine to have someone so heavily photoshopped on their cover.* I know they photoshop abs and slight nips and tucks here and there on every cover but seeing Mariah out in public where she's literally bulging out of her clothes and she clearly still has a belly on her, where you can clearly see she looks absolutely nothing like her cover, isn't the right thing to try and portray to their customers that that's what she really looks like.
> 
> *Don't get me wrong, Mariah looks great for having had twins but, don't put her on the cover of a fitness magazine. Save her heavily photoshopped self for fashion or gossip mags*.
> 
> 
> And I also think that pic of them from behind where Nick is holding both kids, Mariah didn't know the paps were back there. But, when the pics are from the front, that's when you see Mariah "helping" Nick carry one of the kids. If Mariah is really hands on with those kids, she should have more than enough arm strength to carry one of those car seats. Maybe her idea of being hands on with the kids is similar to her working out on her stair stepper in high heels.



I totally agree, especially the bolded. Another reason I don't buy Shape, Self, Fitness magazines. I stopped getting Muscle & Fitness for Her years ago when they put Kim Kardashian on the cover to promote her workout DVD.


----------



## Sassys

From Paris with love... again! Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon to renew vows in City of Lights


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...non-renew-vows-City-Lights.html#ixzz1t3wNtsNQ


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Did anyone catch his Ncredible episode where they took the twins to meet his family down south? It was cute.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Did anyone catch his Ncredible episode where they took the twins to meet his family down south? It was cute.


 
Just saw it


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey and her husband Nick Cannon are pictured shopping at Dior in Paris on Friday, April 27, 2012. They are in Paris to renew their wedding vows and celebrate their twins' first birthdays.


----------



## New-New

Nick looks rediculous in that pea coat and those baggy-azz jeans and those fug Gucci high tops. 

I don't mind Mariah's look.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Nick looks rediculous in that pea coat and those baggy-azz jeans and those fug Gucci high tops.
> 
> I don't mind Mariah's look.


 
At least he is not doing the suit thing 24hrs a day, like when they were first married.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I want to go to Paris! Love the stores there! Why do I insist on coming back too this forum, lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nick is dressed like a 13 yr old that decided to put on his daddy's peacoat...


----------



## chantal1922

Mariah dress is cute minus the belt.


----------



## lp640

Why is Nick's peacoat so big?  And the jeans.

They both look horrid.


----------



## Sassys

They do &#8211; again!

Almost four years after their surprise wedding in the Bahamas, Nick Cannon got down on one knee before Mariah Carey in a reported vow renewal ceremony Friday night in Paris.

With the Eiffel Tower as a backdrop, Carey is seen in photos beaming in a stunning white mermaid dress with spaghetti straps and a black bow at the waist as Cannon, in a white suit and black tie, locks his eyes with hers.

The couple have much to celebrate beyond their four-year anniversary, which falls on Monday. Along with enjoying nearly 1-year-old twins, Cannon appears to be on the mend from frightening health problems, including kidney disease.

After leaving the hospital in January, Cannon called Carey his "hero" and "the virtuous person who is my angel." Carey returned the compliment by telling him he was her "incredible husband" who, despite his struggles, was still "all strong and healthy and big."

The couple arrived in France by private jet around 1 a.m. Friday. During the day, Carey was spotted shopping at Baby Dior &#8211; the couple's twins turn 1 on Monday &#8211; and at the Louis Vuitton flagship store on the Champs-Elysees.

Friday night, after they posed for their wedding renewal photos, the couple were spotted dining Le Jules Verne restaurant on the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Sassys

More Photos: Mariah Shopping at Dior in Paris


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> They do  again!
> 
> Almost four years after their surprise wedding in the Bahamas, Nick Cannon got down on one knee before Mariah Carey in a reported vow renewal ceremony Friday night in Paris.
> 
> With the Eiffel Tower as a backdrop, Carey is seen in photos beaming in a stunning white mermaid dress with spaghetti straps and a black bow at the waist as Cannon, in a white suit and black tie, locks his eyes with hers.
> 
> The couple have much to celebrate beyond their four-year anniversary, which falls on Monday. Along with enjoying nearly 1-year-old twins, Cannon appears to be on the mend from frightening health problems, including kidney disease.
> 
> After leaving the hospital in January, Cannon called Carey his "hero" and "the virtuous person who is my angel." Carey returned the compliment by telling him he was her "incredible husband" who, despite his struggles, was still "all strong and healthy and big."
> 
> The couple arrived in France by private jet around 1 a.m. Friday. During the day, Carey was spotted shopping at Baby Dior  the couple's twins turn 1 on Monday  and at the Louis Vuitton flagship store on the Champs-Elysees.
> 
> Friday night, after they posed for their wedding renewal photos, the couple were spotted dining Le Jules Verne restaurant on the Eiffel Tower.


 
*~*They are adorable!! I'm really happy for them...Mariah's dress is beautiful (not sure about the bow though).*~*


----------



## Sassys

Nick's Docuseries NCredible Health Hustle 1-4


----------



## Sassys

More in Paris 






















Nick's Mom


----------



## Nathalya

Sassys said:


> More Photos: Mariah Shopping at Dior in Paris


 
the way these cars are parked here...


----------



## Ladybug09

Yuck to that dress. At the rate they are going with the weddings, I hope their fate doesn't end up like Helid's and Seal's.





Sassys said:


> They do  again!
> 
> Almost four years after their surprise wedding in the Bahamas, Nick Cannon got down on one knee before Mariah Carey in a reported vow renewal ceremony Friday night in Paris.
> 
> With the Eiffel Tower as a backdrop, Carey is seen in photos beaming in a stunning white mermaid dress with spaghetti straps and a black bow at the waist as Cannon, in a white suit and black tie, locks his eyes with hers.
> 
> The couple have much to celebrate beyond their four-year anniversary, which falls on Monday. Along with enjoying nearly 1-year-old twins, Cannon appears to be on the mend from frightening health problems, including kidney disease.
> 
> After leaving the hospital in January, Cannon called Carey his "hero" and "the virtuous person who is my angel." Carey returned the compliment by telling him he was her "incredible husband" who, despite his struggles, was still "all strong and healthy and big."
> 
> The couple arrived in France by private jet around 1 a.m. Friday. During the day, Carey was spotted shopping at Baby Dior  the couple's twins turn 1 on Monday  and at the Louis Vuitton flagship store on the Champs-Elysees.
> 
> Friday night, after they posed for their wedding renewal photos, the couple were spotted dining Le Jules Verne restaurant on the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Ladybug09

I wonder if his Mom goes to each wedding?



Sassys said:


> More in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick's Mom


----------



## morgan20

I have no words!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

She looks happy! But IMO she begins to age fast...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah is a pretty lady.  But, when you see the real Maria and her Jenny Craig Mariah advertisements and commercials, you realize that they photoshopped the hell out of her pictures.


----------



## Muslickz

DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah is a pretty lady.  But, when you see the real Maria and her Jenny Craig Mariah advertisements and commercials, you realize that they photoshopped the hell out of her pictures.



You know they do because I have seen her in real life and she isn't that pretty and do you really think she can get that big and not have any cellulite.... lol don't get me wrong she can sing and she is a talented 

-M


----------



## Alexenjie

Would a mermaid dress flatter anybody?


----------



## karo

^^^ Yes, someone without big boobs, hips and ***....


----------



## DivineMissM

For as much money as she has, I would expect her to look on point 90% of the time.  Especially for her 432nd wedding.  Why does she insist on dressing herself all the time?

Also, I really love her, but I miss her old face.


----------



## HauteMama

The mermaid dress was a poor choice, but then Mariah has never had the best taste in clothing, IMO. And Nick's pants are too short.


----------



## Charlie

Sassys said:


> I am a huge Mariah Fan, but she is really getting on my nerves with this constant complaining agout her pregnancy.  Seriously, no one forced you to get pregnant. I know not everyone has glowing happy happy fabulous pregnancies, but dear God woman, give it a rest.
> 
> 'Pregnancy was the best and hardest thing I'll ever go through': Mariah Carey opens up about her struggle to shift baby weight
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-Carey-opens-struggle-shift-baby-weight.html



Is she always complaining about it?? LOL.

I think pregnancy is the hardest thing I have ever have to go through too. But not so much about the weight and all of that... that's so silly. I am talking about all the emotional and the physical stress, illness, etc.  I will NEVER be pregnant again. Literally.


----------



## lp640

The renewing the vow thing is so stupid.   People who renew their vows frequently usually have something to prove....and we all know how that usually turns out..


----------



## karo

Mariah Carey shopping at Azzedine Alaia in Paris, France with her twins, Moroccan and Monroe (April 28).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mariah and these corset belts  Put them away!! 

She has nice skin.


----------



## Ladybug09

True!!!!



karo said:


> ^^^ Yes, someone without big boobs, hips and ***....


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Mariah Carey shopping at Azzedine Alaia in Paris, France with her twins, Moroccan and Monroe (April 28).
> celebrity-gossip


ewwww, that face looks uncomfortably tight.


----------



## Nat

Ladybug09 said:


> ewwww, that face looks uncomfortably tight.



I agree. Just looking at her face makes me feel uncomfortable


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> More in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick's Mom



Her new belly button screams tummy tuck, but when you get a tummy tuck, aren't you completely flat.  She has a pudge here and she keeps wearing belts to hide something


----------



## Sassys

The party just goes on! Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon jet out of Paris after renewing wedding vows... to celebrate their twins' first birthday in Austria

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ate-twins-birthday-Austria.html#ixzz1tTXrLI7S























Maybe she didn't have a tummy tuck; if she did, she should demand her money back


----------



## New-New

I would do terrible things for Nick's LV Christopher.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> I would do terrible things for Nick's LV Christopher.



you'd have to beat me over my head, first!

I'm mad he's wearing a tank top, in Paris.  Makes me side-eye my fellow Americans **big sigh**


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> you'd have to beat me over my head, first!
> 
> I'm mad he's wearing a tank top, in Paris.  Makes me side-eye my fellow Americans **big sigh**



 I was thinking the same thing!  A "wife-beater" and sweats in Paris?  No, sir.  Mariah looks good though.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> you'd have to beat me over my head, first!
> 
> I'm mad he's wearing a tank top, in Paris.  Makes me side-eye my fellow Americans **big sigh**



he has no swag. he is bereft of swag. SWAG-LESS.


----------



## Sassys

Again, Mariah can't hold at least one of her own babies.  SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Again, Mariah can't hold at least one of her own babies.  SMH



No!  Can't you see that she's being held up by somebody else   I swear, MiMi is a Diva


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> No! Can't you see that she's being held up by somebody else  I swear, MiMi is a Diva


 
I just think it is sad, she wanted children but I have yet to see her hold them.  Not a single pic of her walking the streets with a stroller.  Even J Lo carried her own babies when they were little. As far as I can remember, Mariah is the only celeb that I have not seen hold her own babies in public.


----------



## Ladybug09

why is she so overdressed. and he looks nasty/dirty.





Sassys said:


> The party just goes on! Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon jet out of Paris after renewing wedding vows... to celebrate their twins' first birthday in Austria
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ate-twins-birthday-Austria.html#ixzz1tTXrLI7S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she didn't have a tummy tuck; if she did, she should demand her money back


----------



## Sassys

Fashion low note: Mariah Carey takes to the stage in unforgiving skin-tight trousers

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-terribly-tight-leggings.html#ixzz1tXSCcvLx


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Fashion low note: Mariah Carey takes to the stage in unforgiving skin-tight trousers
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-terribly-tight-leggings.html#ixzz1tXSCcvLx



what has been seen, can't be unseen.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> what has been seen, can't be unseen.


----------



## Sassys

Happy wedding anniversary Mariah & Nick


----------



## Jahpson

I HATE the way Nick dresses. Like grow up already.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Fashion low note: Mariah Carey takes to the stage in unforgiving skin-tight trousers
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-terribly-tight-leggings.html#ixzz1tXSCcvLx








How is her coochie cat not in pain tho? Like I feel uncomfortable just looking at her.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Fashion low note: Mariah Carey takes to the stage in unforgiving skin-tight trousers
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ge-terribly-tight-leggings.html#ixzz1tXSCcvLx


 This belongs in the CT hall of shame...please post.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jahpson said:


> I HATE the way Nick dresses. Like grow up already.


 yep!


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> This belongs in the CT hall of shame...please post.



what perplexes me is why does her camel toe look so long?


----------



## DivineMissM

New-New said:


> what perplexes me is why does her camel toe look so long?



  I wasn't going to look, but this comment made me curious.  Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## Ladybug09

about Mimi's cooch.

http://www.dlisted.com/2012/04/30/vision-labia


----------



## Sassys

Mariah at Press Conference in Austria


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey on German TV - April 30, 2012 

Mariah sat for an exclusive interview with the German TV show Exclusiv on RTL on Monday, April 30, 2012. Also included in the video is ZDF's Leute Heute's coverage of Mariah & Nick's Parisian wedding.

Among the topics covered in the interview:

&#8226; Mariah and Nick have been celebrating all week. She thought Nick would have to stay in the US for work so being both there with their babies is amazing.

&#8226; She has two ladies to help her out with the twins but she's very involved. First thing she does in the morning when she wakes up is go and see her twins. *(But does she get up, when THEY wake up)*

&#8226; Regarding Paris: "Paris is spectacular.We had dinner on top of the Eiffel Tower." Asked about being disturbed by papparazi & fans, she replied, "(Laughing) They can't come on top of the Eiffel Tower."

Check out the video below:


----------



## karo

How on earth could she go out anywhere dressed like this??!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nick does not look healthy, he looks exhausted....

I though he quit one job to take it easy/get healthy, but it looks like all he did was pic up another job, taking care of Mariah.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What.is.that?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Nick does not look healthy, he looks exhausted....
> 
> I though he quit one job to take it easy/get healthy, but it looks like all he did was pic up another job, taking care of Mariah.


 
I really think, the reason why Nick is killing himself with work, is so he can pay for lavish gifts for her.  So far, he has bought her a rolls royce, her $1million dollar engagement ring, surprise trip to Bardados villa, a pink suv (mariah does not drive) and I am sure plenty of other extravagant gifts. It must be exhausting trying to keep her interested with lavish gifts. Yes Mariah loves her Nicky, but I don't think he truly knew what he was getting into when he married her. Mariah truly lives up to her diva reputation and it is not just some urban myth that she is the way she is.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> I really think, the reason why Nick is killing himself with work, is so he can pay for lavish gifts for her.  So far, he has bought her a rolls royce, her $1million dollar engagement ring, surprise trip to Bardados villa, a pink suv (mariah does not drive) and I am sure plenty of other extravagant gifts. It must be exhausting trying to keep her interested with lavish gifts. Yes Mariah loves her Nicky, but I don't think he truly knew what he was getting into when he married her. Mariah truly lives up to her diva reputation and it is not just some urban myth that she is the way she is.



she doesn't drive? like ever?

wow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nick needs some rest. I'm sure all the traveling, working and being up in the high altitude isn't helping things.


----------



## Alexenjie

She has been super rich for years and years. She can afford to buy anything she desires.

Why Nick would have to earn his own money (especially at the expense of his health) seems nuts to me. Don't they share some of "her" money after years of marriage? They probably live, for the most part, on her money.


----------



## New-New

Alexenjie said:


> She has been super rich for years and years. She can afford to buy anything she desires.
> 
> Why Nick would have to earn his own money (especially at the expense of his health) seems nuts to me. Don't they share some of "her" money after years of marriage? They probably live, for the most part, on her money.



i mean being maiah carey is a very expensive thing.


----------



## GOALdigger

New-New said:


> i mean being maiah carey is a very expensive thing.


 

This. Plus, as man I bet there is a pressure to buy your wife pretty things. With Mariah that's multiped by like 100000000000.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That jumpsuit is nasty and she had no business putting her behind in it.


----------



## platinum_girly

I am sooo confused why somebody with so much money would dress the way that she dresses.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Mariah has long meat curtains. No homo.


----------



## Sassys

Monroe and Moroccan Turn One &#8211; In Paris!





Nick Cannon certainly didn&#8217;t disappoint when he told PEOPLE that he and wife Mariah Carey were planning &#8220;something special&#8221; for the first birthday of their twins Moroccan and Monroe.

Taking their little ones on a getaway to Paris, several close friends accompanied them to the Plaza Athénée on Sunday, where Cannon &#8212; in typical festive fashion &#8212; made sure a good time was had by all.

The momentous occasion was complete with custom-made French pastries, lots of balloons, toys and confetti.

people.com


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> she doesn't drive? like ever?
> 
> wow.



Most New Yorkers don't drive.  We don't need to.  She said she had a license years ago in her early twenties, but lost it and never got a new one


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Most New Yorkers don't drive.  We don't need to.  She said she had a license years ago in her early twenties, but lost it and never got a new one



Idk, I thought that, with her living all over, she would drive sometimes. Lol. I can't fathom never driving. But I live in the middle of nowhere GA. I drive an hour semi-regularly to go to a real Saks.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Nick does not look healthy, he looks exhausted....
> 
> I though he quit one job to take it easy/get healthy, *but it looks like all he did was pic up another job, taking care of Mariah*.



ITA!!!  and i am sure that is a full-time job! he would be better off at the radio station.


----------



## bag-princess

platinum_girly said:


> I am sooo confused why somebody with so much money would dress the way that she dresses.



she is just one of many that prove that having gobs of money does NOT mean you have great or even good taste!  she still believes that the smaller and tighter the clothes the better she looks!  and you know that her "people" are not about to tell her that she really looks like a stuffed sausage!!


----------



## platinum_girly

bag-princess said:


> she is just one of many that prove that having gobs of money does NOT mean you have great or even good taste! she still believes that the smaller and tighter the clothes the better she looks! and you know that her "people" are not about to tell her that she really looks like a stuffed sausage!!


 
A stuffed sausage! 
Having lots of money definately does NOT equal good taste, but you would think that a stylist or somebody would be able to advise on clothes that would flatter her figure, and she most certainly has access to some of the most beautiful clothes, shoes, bags, jewellery, etc in the world, but i get that it may not be worth it for her stylist to lose her job by trying to persuade miss diva that she is getting it all wrong....


----------



## meluvs2shop

nick doesn't look good to me... 
i hope he thinks of himself and gets better....i like nick too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_that makes me so sad to hear...GET BETTER NICK!! think of dem babies and their future and yourself of course! 

oh and Mariah!  once again...what were YOU thinking? does she have a stylist from this decade or from the 80s? _



Sassys said:


> I really think, the reason why Nick is killing himself with work, is so he can pay for lavish gifts for her.  So far, he has bought her a rolls royce, her $1million dollar engagement ring, surprise trip to Bardados villa, a pink suv (mariah does not drive) and I am sure plenty of other extravagant gifts. It must be exhausting trying to keep her interested with lavish gifts. Yes Mariah loves her Nicky, but I don't think he truly knew what he was getting into when he married her. Mariah truly lives up to her diva reputation and it is not just some urban myth that she is the way she is.


----------



## meluvs2shop

GOALdigger said:


> This. Plus, as man I bet there is a pressure to buy your wife pretty things. With Mariah that's multiped by like 100000000000.



_i just hope he doesn't feel like he has to prove anything to the world b/c i remember when he married mariah there was so much backlash from people assuming he had no $$$$ of his own and just wanted mariah's $$$$...


(sorry for all the back to back posts! it's just seeing nick's photos really scared me. my dh is no spring chicken and he looks healthier and much more alive than nick...and nick is still a young dude!)_


----------



## GOALdigger

bag-princess said:


> she is just one of many that prove that having gobs of money does NOT mean you have great or even good taste! she still believes that the smaller and tighter the clothes the better she looks! and you know that her "people" are not about to tell her that she really looks like a stuffed sausage!!


 
Right but  money can buy you a stylist with taste. lol


----------



## Sassys

Guys, I am no tummy tuck expert, but is your stomach suppose to look like this if you had one?

Is she drunk??


----------



## qudz104

i finally got around to reading my shape magazine from this month with mariah featured, and I'm really disappointed with the amount of photos hope they did on her. i know that shape does a bit of airbrushing here and there, and i wouldn't mind cellulite/body hair/a little jiggle being airbrushed but they made her, IMO, a lot skinnier then she currently is. she has a great body for someone who had twins a year ago, but not what is on the cover of a FITNESS magazine. 

ok, rant over, lol.


----------



## Sassys

qudz104 said:


> i finally got around to reading my shape magazine from this month with mariah featured, and I'm really disappointed with the amount of photos hope they did on her. i know that shape does a bit of airbrushing here and there, and i wouldn't mind cellulite/body hair/a little jiggle being airbrushed but they made her, IMO, a lot skinnier then she currently is. she has a great body for someone who had twins a year ago, but not what is on the cover of a FITNESS magazine.
> 
> ok, rant over, lol.


 

See above! They photoshopped her to DEATH!


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Guys, I am no tummy tuck expert, but is your stomach suppose to look like this if you had one?
> 
> Is she drunk??


----------



## qudz104

LOL i didn't proofread what i wrote... stupid autocorrect! i meant photoshop* haha not photo hope. 

they shouldn't have put a divalicious star on the cover who would demand to look like that skinny when she isn't in reality!


----------



## New-New

I wish I had her photoshop team for my Facebook photos.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> I wish I had her photoshop team for my Facebook photos.


 

LOL.  If she had a tummy tuck, why in the hell does her stomach look like that.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I like her and her music, but this wasn't good... She didn't have fun on the stage and had a hard time to sing...


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Again, Mariah can't hold at least one of her own babies. SMH


 

She or her assistant must read this site lol


Mariah boarding a plane with Ms. Monroe


----------



## Jahpson

New-New said:


> I wish I had her photoshop team for my Facebook photos.



If one more of your comments make me lose my drink on my poor computer screen, i will put you on ignore! 

Send my new keyboard to:

Jahpson
Playground, Purse Forum


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LOL.  If she had a tummy tuck, why in the hell does her stomach look like that.



she ain't have no tummy tuck!  DO THE MATH **Reggie Bush voice**


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> she ain't have no tummy tuck! DO THE MATH **Reggie Bush voice**


 
LMAO, Explain the new tummy tuck belly button


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> LMAO, Explain the new tummy tuck belly button



photoshopped


----------



## bag-princess

GOALdigger said:


> Right but  money can buy you a stylist with taste. lol




someone needs to send her that memo then!!!


----------



## New-New

bag-princess said:


> someone needs to send her that memo then!!!



I think she's the type to not want anyone to tell her no let alone here real size or that she can't pull off everything skin tight.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> How is her coochie cat not in pain tho? Like I feel uncomfortable just looking at her.







who IS this gorgeous man in your post????  i want to bite him!!
that mouth is just begging to be kissed - often!!!:kiss:


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> I think she's the type to not want anyone to tell her no let alone here real size or that she can't pull off everything skin tight.





oh ITA with you about that. she knows what she wants and would not tolerate any nay's against it!  and you know those yes men/women are not about to tell her she looks like a stuffed sausage in most of those outfits.


----------



## Sassys

New pics of Dembabies


----------



## karo

Looks like she's gaining weight again... The kids are sooo cute!


----------



## Ladybug09

The girl's hair is straighter.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They are cute but that Roe is the cutest. I think she will be a little diva.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey Parties Until 2 a.m. at West Hollywood Gay Bar!

Already celebrating because of President *****'s announcement in support of same-sex marriage, the crowd at The Abbey Food and Bar in West Hollywood was in for an even bigger treat when Mariah Carey showed up out of the blue Wednesday night. 

"There was no formal announcement that she arrived at the club, but she and her friend B. Scott held court at one of the main dance floor tables &#8211; so she was very visible," a partygoer tells PEOPLE of the singer, who recently renewed her vows in Paris. "She was very nice and gracious." 

In honor of Carey's appearance, the deejay started playing her songs, which caused the ladies on the dance floor to "go crazy," the source says. 

Even though the pop diva, who stuck around until 2 a.m. and took some shots of Beluga vodka, kindly posed for pictures with many people at the club, the insider explains, "A security guard had to stay by her booth to control her fans." 
Already celebrating because of President *****'s announcement in support of same-sex marriage, the crowd at The Abbey Food and Bar in West Hollywood was in for an even bigger treat when Mariah Carey showed up out of the blue Wednesday night. 

"There was no formal announcement that she arrived at the club, but she and her friend B. Scott held court at one of the main dance floor tables &#8211; so she was very visible," a partygoer tells PEOPLE of the singer, who recently renewed her vows in Paris. "She was very nice and gracious." 

In honor of Carey's appearance, the deejay started playing her songs, which caused the ladies on the dance floor to "go crazy," the source says. 

Even though the pop diva, who stuck around until 2 a.m. and took some shots of Beluga vodka, kindly posed for pictures with many people at the club, the insider explains, "A security guard had to stay by her booth to control her fans." 





People.com


----------



## New-New

B. Scott is gorgeous. And I would live to be around Mariah when she's faded. Seems like she would be a good time.


----------



## ByeKitty

The kids are adorable!


----------



## YSoLovely

*Celebrating their 1st Birthday*


























Just precious!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Loving it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha only Mariah would be wearing a gown wit gorgeous big diamonds plus hair and makeup while playing with her children on the floor. Gotta love her OTT ridiculousness. 

Her kids are beauties!


----------



## Sassys

They are so cute!!  Nick and Mariah did damn good, making these two


----------



## YSoLovely

17 years from now, I wanna read about Ms Monroe dating Lil Flynn Bloom. They'd have the cutest babies ever!


----------



## Nathalya

Awwww


----------



## Sassys

In LA 5/10/12

Car is Anniversary gift from Nick. Again, Mariah does not drive, yet this is the 3rd car he has given her.


----------



## Ladybug09

meluvs2shop said:


> Haha only Mariah would be wearing a gown wit gorgeous big diamonds plus hair and makeup while playing with her children on the floor. Gotta love her OTT ridiculousness.
> 
> Her kids are beauties!



Exactly....so staged...


----------



## karo

Come on! It's Mariah! She couldn't have done in a different way! But that's why we love her, isn't it?


----------



## New-New

Cute SLK. 

And those pics are cute. Soooooo OTT but really cute.


----------



## lp640

Mariah Carey leaving an art gallery in NYC 05/12

Why is it so hard for her to walk without help?!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fiefkedeteut

She looks good, fresh-faced. Nick looks tired. Hope he is ok.


----------



## bag-princess

lp640 said:


> Mariah Carey leaving an art gallery in NYC 05/12
> 
> Why is it so hard for her to walk without help?!





3 men??  really??  i think it is all a part of the image that mariah likes to project.  although to me it looks like she can't/won't do anything by herself if she does not have to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When MiMi was with Tommy, she walked perfectly fine in heels.  Now this Diva Bish can't take a step without being held by handlers...

and yes, I agree Nick looks tired.  After his hospital stay, he said doctors told him he needed to take time off.  But I swear it doesn't seem like he has.  He's been traveling and now America's Got Talent is in full swing and I'm sure DemBabies keep him busy.  I really hope he doesn't overdo it.


----------



## bag-princess

i think the ONLY time nick gets any so-called "rest" is in the car/on the airplane/as he waits for mariah to gets dressed  as they are off to some place once again with/for mariah! i s wear i can't recall the last time i have seen pics of them going somewhere to a function for nick's business/interests!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i think the ONLY time nick gets any so-called "rest" is in the car/on the airplane/as he waits for mariah to gets dressed  as they are off to some place once again with/for mariah! i s wear i can't recall the last time i have seen pics of them going somewhere to a function for nick's business/interests!



Right!  Poor Nick...


----------



## Nat

Always a true diva. I'm surprised they didn't have to carry her.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon had what she later tweeted was a "Mother&#8217;s Day extravaganza" Sunday at Jackson&#8217;s Six Flags Great Adventure.

The only thing missing? Their year-old twins. They were "not present," according a Six Flags press alert, although Carey did pose for a picture with a park guest and her twins. On the other hand, Cannon&#8217;s mother went along for the ride, so there was a modicum of motherly bonding. 

Cannon, who surprised his bride after their 2008 nuptials with a blow-out party at California's Six Flags Magic Mountain, and Carey celebrated the first birthday of twins Moroccan and Monroe on April 30 with an extravagant party in Paris.


----------



## bag-princess

poor nick!!!  she is going to be the death of him - not his radio shows! 

i wonder how many seats behind them are the big guys that have to help her walk around?


----------



## chantal1922

Cute dress.


----------



## New-New

Am I the only one wondering how she didn't lose her sunglasses?


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Am I the only one wondering how she didn't lose her sunglasses?


 
Probably put them on just for the photo.  Noticed not a strand of hair is out of place.  I read the last time when they first got married, and he rented out Six Flags for a private party, she had hair and make-up people fix her up as soon as the ride stopped.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> poor nick!!! *she is going to be the death of him* - not his radio shows!
> 
> i wonder how many seats behind them are the big guys that have to help her walk around?


 

I agree.  I can't imagine what it is like married to her. trying to always out do yourself, to meet her standards.

I have heard that Nick adores Mariah (typical Libra Man)


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Probably put them on just for the photo.  Noticed not a strand of hair is out of place.  I read the last time when they first got married, and he rented out Six Flags for a private party, *she had hair and make-up people fix her up as soon as the ride stopped*.



DIVAAAAAAAH!!!!!! But that's why i love her.

i only noticed because wearing glasses and having awful vision has made me hyper aware of potentially losing them. at the theme park they go in a case which is then shoves down my skinny jeans. not the cutest method, but effective.


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Sassys said:


> Probably put them on just for the photo. Noticed not a strand of hair is out of place. I read the last time when they first got married, and he rented out Six Flags for a private party, she had hair and make-up people fix her up as soon as the ride stopped.


 
Nooo... That's crazy!


----------



## Sassys

"Extra's" AJ Calloway chatted with Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon at the Project Canvas gala in NYC, talking about "America's Got Talent" premiere Monday - and Nick's fondness for new judge Howard Stern. 

"He sent us gifts. I was like me and Howard are having a bromance right now," said Cannon. Carey jokingly interjected, "I don't know if I approve of that. I don't really like that terminology; it's not my favorite."

Mariah joked she'd like a house in the Hamptons, while Cannon works on "AGT" in NYC. Carey smiled, &#8220;"America's Got Talent" is going to get us a house in the Hamptons, so we can be out there all summer long... with a fabulous pool and I want it on the ocean!"

As for the rumors Mariah may be going on tour soon, the singer said, "Darling, I&#8217;ve got to finish my album! I&#8217;m doing a few shows!"

Tune in to the "America&#8217;s Got Talent" premiere tonight at 8:00 PM on NBC! 

Watch below:
http://www.extratv.com/2012/05/14/mariah-carey-on-nick-cannons-bromance-with-howard-stern/


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> "Extra's" AJ Calloway chatted with Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon at the Project Canvas gala in NYC, talking about "America's Got Talent" premiere Monday - and Nick's fondness for new judge Howard Stern.
> 
> "He sent us gifts. I was like me and Howard are having a bromance right now," said Cannon. Carey jokingly interjected, "I don't know if I approve of that. I don't really like that terminology; it's not my favorite."
> 
> *Mariah joked she'd like a house in the Hamptons, while Cannon works on "AGT" in NYC. Carey smiled, "America's Got Talent" is going to get us a house in the Hamptons, so we can be out there all summer long... with a fabulous pool and I want it on the ocean!"
> *
> As for the rumors Mariah may be going on tour soon, the singer said, "Darling, Ive got to finish my album! Im doing a few shows!"
> 
> Tune in to the "Americas Got Talent" premiere tonight at 8:00 PM on NBC!
> 
> Watch below:
> http://www.extratv.com/2012/05/14/mariah-carey-on-nick-cannons-bromance-with-howard-stern/





puh-lease!  we all know - mariah ain't jokin' about that at all!!!
if they want their host to be happy and healthy they better get busy and put in a call to one of those "selling new york" agents!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> puh-lease!  we all know - mariah ain't jokin' about that at all!!!
> if they want their host to be happy and healthy they better get busy and put in a call to one of those "selling new york" agents!!!


 
AND, she had the nerve to say, "it doesn't have to be a mansion"

Bish, you already have a waterfront manison in the Bahamas; have a seat and fall back.  Poor Nick.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm sorry, he looks like her little boy in that first pic.



Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon had what she later tweeted was a "Mothers Day extravaganza" Sunday at Jacksons Six Flags Great Adventure.
> 
> The only thing missing? Their year-old twins. They were "not present," according a Six Flags press alert, although Carey did pose for a picture with a park guest and her twins. On the other hand, Cannons mother went along for the ride, so there was a modicum of motherly bonding.
> 
> Cannon, who surprised his bride after their 2008 nuptials with a blow-out party at California's Six Flags Magic Mountain, and Carey celebrated the first birthday of twins Moroccan and Monroe on April 30 with an extravagant party in Paris.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> AND, she had the nerve to say, "it doesn't have to be a mansion"
> 
> Bish, you already have a waterfront manison in the Bahamas; have a seat and fall back.  Poor Nick.







that is mariah speak - it means she does not need 20 rooms. she can slum for a while with only 19!!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm sorry, he looks like her little boy in that first pic.




i thinkhe looks like what he is - her younger husband!


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't have a problem with her having a younger husband, but IN MY OPINION, in that picture, he looked very boy face as if he could be her son.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey TAKES Moroccan To Morocco!


----------



## Sassys

At Press conference


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mimi is in a Muslim country, she needs to put dem boobies away. Show some respect


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> At Press conference



um, not too bad for her. kinda too tight, but the black hides flaws.


----------



## yajaira

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm sorry, he looks like her little boy in that first pic.



Mother and son


----------



## DivineMissM

Only Mimi could make a simple black dress look tacky.  It's a gift, really.

I feel like I have to say this again, I really do love her.  I just hate the way she dresses.  Hire a stylist Mimi.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> Only Mimi could make a simple black dress look tacky.  It's a gift, really.
> 
> I feel like I have to say this again, I really do love her.  I just hate the way she dresses.  Hire a stylist Mimi.



that's the bad thing, she has a stylist


----------



## karo

Mariah Carey performing at the 11th edition of the Mawazine international music festival (May 26)
celebrity-gossip


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Don't like the long, long hair. But I would love to see her perform live!


----------



## kcf68

DivineMissM said:


> Only Mimi could make a simple black dress look tacky.  It's a gift, really.
> 
> I feel like I have to say this again, I really do love her.  I just hate the way she dresses.  Hire a stylist Mimi.



I really agree about the LBD comment  Her boobs looks like they are jacked up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

fiefkedeteut said:


> Don't like the long, long hair. But I would love to see her perform live!



no you really don't.  I love me some MiMi, but after I spent good money to see her in concert I left very underwhelmed.  She doesn't really dance, she sings for the most part to pre-recorded tracks and she does too much talking/rambling on between songs.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and dem babies arriving in Capri, Italy this morning:


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> that's the bad thing, she has a stylist



 Oh lordy.  Who is it?  One of those girls from the Gypsy Wedding show?   Dem babies are her best accessories.  She should carry them everywhere, always.


----------



## Sassys

'Let me be an auntie': Mariah Carey's HIV positive ex-prostitute sister begs for forgiveness

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Alison-begs-forgiveness.html#ixzz1w7VZ4ziL


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> Oh lordy.  Who is it?  One of those girls from the Gypsy Wedding show?   Dem babies are her best accessories.  She should carry them everywhere, always.



Blair Levin is her stylist

http://www.blairlevin.com/


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> 'Let me be an auntie': Mariah Carey's HIV positive ex-prostitute sister begs for forgiveness
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Alison-begs-forgiveness.html#ixzz1w7VZ4ziL



This kinda screams of thirst. 

And the headline of the article only serves the point of further stigmatizing HIV by sensationalizing it. Sorry, I volunteer at an HIV/AIDS center and that kind of stuff really bothers me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> This kinda screams of thirst.
> 
> And the headline of the article only serves the point of further stigmatizing HIV by sensationalizing it. Sorry, I volunteer at an HIV/AIDS center and that kind of stuff really bothers me.



Her sister has been parched for years. She's not helping build any bridges by going to the tabloids all the time. If anything its pushed Mariah away. I don't blame her one bit, dem babies don't need to be around the foolishness


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Her sister has been parched for years. She's not helping build any bridges by going to the tabloids all the time. If anything its pushed Mariah away. I don't blame her one bit, dem babies don't need to be around the foolishness



Agree! And doesn't Mimi pay her sister's bills and meds?


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Agree! And doesn't Mimi pay her sister's bills and meds?



didn't she also pay for her nephew to go to college?


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> didn't she also pay for her nephew to go to college?



This part I know is true. And apparently she maintains a relationship with him. He can be seen in some vacation pics that are recent-ish.


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> This kinda screams of thirst.
> 
> *And the headline of the article only serves the point of further stigmatizing HIV by sensationalizing it.* Sorry, I volunteer at an HIV/AIDS center and that kind of stuff really bothers me.


true.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I can't get over how cute her babies are...adorable!*~*


----------



## Sassys

Wow, Nick said he has not had a good nights rest in 3-4 years. Uh, that is when he met/married Mariah.  SMH


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> no you really don't.  I love me some MiMi, but after I spent good money to see her in concert I left very underwhelmed.  She doesn't really dance, she sings for the most part to pre-recorded tracks and* she does too much talking/rambling on between songs*.




I can sooo see this


----------



## Sassys

Roc in Capri, Italy


----------



## Sassys

All aboard! Mariah Carey fastens her twins into their life jackets as happy family sail the seas on Italian holiday


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sail-seas-Italian-holiday.html#ixzz1wNBSmqXG


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Aw look at Roc's little robe!


----------



## Chanel522

I just can't see her being a good Mom.  I feel like she would pay someone else to be a good Mom for her.


----------



## Sassys

Chanel522 said:


> *I just can't see her being a good Mom*. I feel like she would pay someone else to be a good Mom for her.


 
Agree!


----------



## chantal1922

Sassys said:


> Roc in Capri, Italy


this is too cute!


----------



## Sassys

Going bold in gold! Mariah Carey shows off her voluptuous figure in a VERY clinging dress complete with thigh high split

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-complete-thigh-high-split.html#ixzz1wamZbI00

They are going to photoshop the hell out of these pics lol


----------



## HauteMama




----------



## DC-Cutie

MiMi???  really???

Jenny Craig weeps...


----------



## Sassys

Mimi must be really lazy a$$ hell when it comes to working out.  If Jennifer Lopez & Rebecca Romijn can get their bodies back after twins, she has no excuse.  Hell, Kate Gosselin had 8 babies and looks fab


----------



## New-New




----------



## yellow08

New-New said:


>




Mariah is the Queen of "Dated Diva"


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Mimi must be really lazy a$$ hell when it comes to working out.  If Jennifer Lopez & Rebecca Romijn can get their bodies back after twins, she has no excuse.  *Hell, Kate Gosselin had 8 babies and looks fab*


who wouldn't with the help of tons of plastic surgery.

And she is just WRONG for that dress...I just don't understand her...all that money, there is no reason not to look good! I wonder how much she spends on her tacky wardrobe?


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> who wouldn't with the help of tons of plastic surgery.
> 
> And she is just WRONG for that dress...I just don't understand her...all that money, there is no reason not to look good! I wonder how much she spends on her tacky wardrobe?



that dress is a tragedy. it looks like she raided the wardrobe of her "Honey" video. 

no ma'am. she has too much money to be looking like a stuffed sausage all the time. i don't care if her body is shaped like cheerios box. she has too much money.


----------



## pinkfeet

Kate did have a tummy tuck but you can tell she works out. Even with a tummy tuck it doesn't mean stomachs are firm and tight forever. I've seen some who don't work out and it looks wonky. 

Mariah needs to get double spanx and give up these type of dresses. ASAP. 

Hire 2 trainers. Something. She has the funds. Yikes


----------



## Nat

Oh dear. Sack the stylist, honey.


----------



## shoegal27

ok mean comment for the day: I don't think her kids are cute at all, and WTF, wasn't she the Jenny Craig spokes girl.. she needs to get back on Jenny!  

I am on Jenny now, and it works if you follow it..... Mariah, go see Jenny!

Rant done, sorry if I offended anyone!


----------



## DivineMissM

shoegal27 said:


> ok mean comment for the day: I don't think her kids are cute at all, and WTF, wasn't she the Jenny Craig spokes girl.. she needs to get back on Jenny!
> 
> I am on Jenny now, and it works if you follow it..... Mariah, go see Jenny!
> 
> Rant done, sorry if I offended anyone!



 Awww, I think they're so cute!  But you know who's kids aren't cute at all??  J.Lo's.  Especially the girl.  Poor thing.  *and now I'm going to hell for sure!*


----------



## fiefkedeteut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxshE43LP7w

soooo jealous of her body here!


----------



## New-New

fiefkedeteut said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxshE43LP7w
> 
> soooo jealous of her body here!



she has no curves when she's skinny. 

she got all the shape of a box of saltine crackers [evidence below].


----------



## Chanel522

Her body was great when she was younger, but I swear as soon as she got her implants she ballooned up everywhere.


----------



## Sassys

New Pics of Dem Babies.  Haven't seen Nick with them in Morocco or Capri


----------



## ByeKitty

I think her kids are cute, but both look nothing like their parents! It's kind of weird...


----------



## qudz104

I think her son looks kinda like nick.


----------



## Sassys

Roc looks like Mariah when she first came on the seen. Monroe is starting to look like her, when we first saw them at 6mos I fidn't think Monroe looked like her, now i am starting to see it


----------



## pinkfeet

Wow. Holy big forehead. !! Lol. Poor kid.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her kiddies are adorable. 

That gold dress on the last page <<<<<<<<< She looks a hot frickin' mess.


----------



## Nat

Let's pray her kids turn into beautiful swans later on in life. There's always hope


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dem Babies have big heads...


----------



## karo

I think their son looks just like Nick and their daughter looks more and more like Mariah.


----------



## DivineMissM

The boy does have a large forehead, but he's still cute!  He'll grow into it.


----------



## karo

Mariah Carey performing at the Monte-Carlo Sporting Club (June 2).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sassys

Seriously, Jenny needs to fire her


----------



## DC-Cutie

once again, NO!

For years, I've always wanted to even out her eyebrows and give them a better shape..


----------



## DivineMissM

That's actually not a bad look for her.  Well...compared to her other ensembles.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> once again, NO!
> 
> *For years, I've always wanted to even out her eyebrows and give them a better shape..*



comments like these are why i love tPF.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> comments like these are why i love tPF.



We say some off the wall stuff! I have this thing about eyebrows, what can I say


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A mess as usual...


----------



## Jasmine K.

Instead of a boob job she should've gotten some butt implants. She's all back. Lawdy


----------



## New-New

Jasmine K. said:


> Instead of a boob job she should've gotten some butt implants. She's all back. Lawdy



she got them thigh extensions. 

#noazzatall


----------



## Ladybug09

Nat said:


> Let's pray her kids turn into beautiful swans later on in life. There's always hope



second that motion...



DC-Cutie said:


> Dem Babies have big heads...


hahahahah, I've been wanting to say this for a long time!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

DivineMissM said:


> That's actually not a bad look for her.  Well...compared to her other ensembles.



I agree.



New-New said:


> comments like these are why i love tPF.



so true!



Jasmine K. said:


> Instead of a boob job she should've gotten some butt implants. She's all back. Lawdy


for real right!


----------



## Sassys

What will Mariah say? Nick Cannon wears a bikini top to dance on a stripper pole on America's Got Talent 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-pole-Americas-Got-Talent.html#ixzz1wxBJMWpM


----------



## DivineMissM

^^ I saw that last night, hilarious!


----------



## New-New




----------



## yellow08

New-New said:


> comments like these are why i love tPF.


I know, right!


----------



## AEGIS

so when she was screaming to me about Jenny...was she eating a hamburger as soon as they yelled cut?


----------



## karo

*Mariah* arriving at Nice Cote d'Azur airport in Nice, France on Monday (June 4) with her 1-year-old twins *Monroe* and *Moroccan

*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love Mariah but I never believed she was on Jenny. Unless they had a champagne program.


----------



## anabg

Sassys said:
			
		

> Mimi must be really lazy a$$ hell when it comes to working out.  If Jennifer Lopez & Rebecca Romijn can get their bodies back after twins, she has no excuse.  Hell, Kate Gosselin had 8 babies and looks fab



Kate Gosselin had a very public tummy tuck and her stomach was a royal mess before it.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sassys

anabg said:


> Kate Gosselin had a very public tummy tuck and her stomach was a royal mess before it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I know. My point is, she had two multiple pregnancies and looks good. Mariah has more money than Kate will ever see, so what is her problem with not working out and really doing Jenny


----------



## Sassys

karo said:


> *Mariah* arriving at Nice Cote d'Azur airport in Nice, France on Monday (June 4) with her 1-year-old twins *Monroe* and *Moroccan
> 
> *



Is it just me, or does she not look uncomfortable holding Roc. Just does not look natural


----------



## DivineMissM

What in the world is she wearing?  She looks ridiculous.


----------



## Sassys

New tweet pic


----------



## Sassys

Leaving Italy last week (babies don't ride with her SMH)


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> New tweet pic



nope. what is this mess of a look? it looks like this entire outfit was purchased at rainbow.


----------



## chantal1922

Mariah always looks so damn dated. Like she is stuck in the 90's.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Is it just me, or does she not look uncomfortable holding Roc. Just does not look natural


yep, I thought that too.


----------



## Ladybug09

She actually looks cute here.





Sassys said:


> New tweet pic


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> New tweet pic



 #Fail.


----------



## Chanel522

chantal1922 said:


> Mariah always looks so damn dated. Like she is stuck in the 90's.



YES!!  She totally does.  I always liked her a lot when she was younger and then all of a sudden she adopted this diva attitude and just seems like a complete b*tch.  All the time!!  I can't imagine her being any fun ever unless every little thing is going exactly her way and how she wants it.  My guess is the babies throw less tantrums than Mimi does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Mariah always looks so damn dated. Like she is stuck in the 90's.



you know why?  Because the 90's was her time!  

I always think that when people dress dated, it's because they are still in 'that' moment.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> you know why?  Because the 90's was her time!
> 
> I always think that when people dress dated, it's because they are still in 'that' moment.



I've never thought of it this way but I can totally see it. _Like in my step mother_.
 *sips tea*


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> I've never thought of it this way but I can totally see it. _Like in my step mother_.
> *sips tea*



Honey, I have an uncle that was, according to him, the bees knees in the 70's.  This is why his dress up suit for family functions is always a Leisure Suit, wide brim hat with a feather.  Think Antonio Fargas in I'm Gonna Get You Sucka


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Honey, I have an uncle that was, according to him, the bees knees in the 70's. This is why his dress up suit for family functions is always a Leisure Suit, wide brim hat with a feather. Think Antonio Fargas in I'm Gonna Get You Sucka


 
LOL.  That's my uncle Remus SMH.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is because she was repressed by Motolla in the 90s.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> It is because she was repressed by Motolla in the 90s.



Yep, I think that has ALOT to do with it....especially  how sl utastic she started dressing afterward.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, I think that has ALOT to do with it....especially how sl utastic she started dressing afterward.


 
based on pics of Mariah, before she became famous, I am led to believe she always dressed ****astic, Tommy just made sure we never saw it.


----------



## Sassys

Earlier tonight, Mariah performed at a fundraiser for President ***** at New York's Plaza Hotel. As revealed by Mariah herself, her set included a new song written specifically for tonight!

Just finished performing Hero, We Belong Together and BRING IT ON HOME - a song I wrote especially for the ***** For America event at the Plaza in NY. Wishing I could put this out! "Strength is what we need and love keeps us alive..."





Here are some tidbits from Mariah's performance tonight:

From Team Mariah:

&#8226; STANDING OVATION 4 Mariah at the ***** For America event at the Plaza in NY! BRING IT ON HOME floors the audience! MC Gorgeous in Vera Wang

From Mike Muse:

&#8226; Mariah Carey stayed true to form...hilarious stage requests and antics! She was awesome!

&#8226; Mariah Carey debut a new song she just wrote for President ***** during soundcheck! It was dope!

&#8226; Mariah Carey performing for President ***** at dinner! Yep, she had the fan blowing-ha!


----------



## New-New

I really like that dress.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I always wondered what it was about her face that I didnt like and I just realized it's her eyebrows. They have an unfortunate shape. Like the hair and dress thogh she looks pretty.


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> I really like that dress.



I was thinking the same. LOL....the pic with her sitting, the top looks a little small...


----------



## DivineMissM

She finally looks like the diva she is!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Honey, I have an uncle that was, according to him, the bees knees in the 70's.  This is why his dress up suit for family functions is always a Leisure Suit, wide brim hat with a feather.  Think Antonio Fargas in I'm Gonna Get You Sucka




whenever I see someone dressed like they are stuck in another era I know that must have been their time.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

HauteMama said:


>




my thoughts exactly...I don't wanna say a word lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

New-New said:


> that dress is a tragedy. it looks like she raided the wardrobe of her "Honey" video.
> 
> no ma'am. she has too much money to be looking like a stuffed sausage all the time*. i don't care if her body is shaped like cheerios box. *she has too much money.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Dem Babies have big heads...


----------



## Sassys

Red alert! Mariah Carey steps out in bold coat as she teases fans with details of new album 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ses-fans-details-new-album.html#ixzz1yoTyfbnm

Mariah cracks me up, when she tries to suck it in and pose


----------



## Chanel522

Oh Mariah...


----------



## New-New

She ain't even trying to hide the fact that she's sucking it in. I bet she thinkin that she's looking real cute in them photos. 

That said, the outfit and hair are good. For her.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I need her to get those implants removed, they are doing her fgure no favor.


----------



## Sassys

BTW, what is going on with her knees!


----------



## jbweyer

She looks ridiculous.


----------



## chantal1922

Her trench is cute but she looks foolish as all hell.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_this is how i like to see mariah dress.
i do agree with a PP who said her implants are not helping her. they definitely make her look heavier and more broad shouldered. _



Sassys said:


> Earlier tonight, Mariah performed at a fundraiser for President ***** at New York's Plaza Hotel. As revealed by Mariah herself, her set included a new song written specifically for tonight!
> 
> Just finished performing Hero, We Belong Together and BRING IT ON HOME - a song I wrote especially for the ***** For America event at the Plaza in NY. Wishing I could put this out! "Strength is what we need and love keeps us alive..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some tidbits from Mariah's performance tonight:
> 
> From Team Mariah:
> 
>  STANDING OVATION 4 Mariah at the ***** For America event at the Plaza in NY! BRING IT ON HOME floors the audience! MC Gorgeous in Vera Wang
> 
> From Mike Muse:
> 
>  Mariah Carey stayed true to form...hilarious stage requests and antics! She was awesome!
> 
>  Mariah Carey debut a new song she just wrote for President ***** during soundcheck! It was dope!
> 
>  Mariah Carey performing for President ***** at dinner! Yep, she had the fan blowing-ha!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I love the trench, but something is off about the way it fits.*~*


----------



## Chanel522

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I need her to get those implants removed, they are doing her fgure no favor.



I agree!!  She had a really cute figure until she got those da*n things and then it was like her boobs got bigger and so did everything else.  Same thing happened I think to Tiffani Amber Theissen.  She was so thin on SBTB and then she had implants and got a lot bigger all over.  Weird...


----------



## DivineMissM

Why does she look like she's trying not to poop on herself?


----------



## platinum_girly

LOL at her poses.


----------



## New-New

platinum_girly said:


> LOL at her poses.



She looks like she is in pain. Or trying to keep a fart in.


----------



## Sassys

Once again she needs help walking lol Oh Mariah...


----------



## platinum_girly

New-New said:


> She looks like she is in pain. Or trying to keep a fart in.


 
That or the curry she ate the night before has kicked in


----------



## DivineMissM

What are your guesses as to why she has to be held up all the time?

Does she not know how to walk in heels?
Is she drunk?
Is she just a diva?


----------



## DC-Cutie

DivineMissM said:


> What are your guesses as to why she has to be held up all the time?
> 
> Does she not know how to walk in heels?
> Is she drunk?
> Is she just a diva?



I'll take Diva for 1000, Alex


----------



## New-New

I just noticed the ends of those extensions she has in. They look like they were cut with safety scissors. And the weave is just looking shabby. No, ma'am. It's time for a re-up.


----------



## Sassys

Want Mariah Carey, Pamela Anderson and Raquel Welch at your birthday party? Well... it does help if you're Brunei's Prince Azim!


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...irthday-bash-Brunei-prince.html#ixzz1yuMZB3ew


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

New-New said:


> I just noticed the ends of those extensions she has in. They look like they were cut with safety scissors. And the weave is just looking shabby. No, ma'am. It's time for a re-up.


she wears a weave??? I will neve learn to spot them I really thought that was her hair.


----------



## Sassys

CommeUneEtoile said:


> she wears a weave??? I will neve learn to spot them I really thought that was her hair.


 

LOL.  Yep.  This is Mariah's real hair


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Want Mariah Carey, Pamela Anderson and Raquel Welch at your birthday party? Well... it does help if you're Brunei's Prince Azim!



I wish I had that dude's life. Yeah, I'm hatin.


----------



## New-New

CommeUneEtoile said:


> she wears a weave??? I will neve learn to spot them I really thought that was her hair.



In the pics where she looks constipated, you can tell a slight difference in color and texture of the weave versus real.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> I wish I had that dude's life. Yeah, I'm hatin.


 
I know, he has also been know to give her $1million dollars, to perform for him.  He flies her out every year for his birthday parties. He also once said in a interview, he gave her $2million in diamonds once.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> I know, he has also been know to give her $1million dollars, to perform for him.  He flies her out every year for his birthday parties. He also once said in a interview, he gave her $2million in diamonds once.



Eh, I wouldn't pay that much for her to perform. It's not the 90s no mo'. But it must be nice.


----------



## DivineMissM

when pam anderson is better dressed than you, it's time to reevaluate your choices.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> when pam anderson is better dressed than you, it's time to reevaluate your choices.


 


She has an album coming out this year; so she better get it together.


----------



## Sassys

More pics

That is one tight girdle


----------



## babypie

She looks high


----------



## platinum_girly

I guess she is keeping up an image, shame that image was out in the 90's...


----------



## New-New

She's got a little drunk face happening in a couple of those pics. 

That said, I think the pic of her with the stuffed lamb is cute.


----------



## DivineMissM

even 90s mariah was better dressed.


----------



## Ladybug09

what's up with the lazy eye? Is she tipsy?





Sassys said:


> More pics
> 
> That is one tight girdle


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> what's up with the lazy eye? Is she tipsy?



Yeah, she probably a little faded. And we've seen how fun she can be while intoxicated. 

Exhibit A:


----------



## Chanel522

I think Mimi is probably tipsy more often than not and seriously, she looks like she can't even breathe in the things she wears!!


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> Yeah, she probably a little faded. And we've seen how fun she can be while intoxicated.
> 
> Exhibit A:




Um yeah, she was DRUNK!


----------



## DivineMissM

Chanel522 said:


> I think Mimi is probably tipsy more often than not and seriously, she looks like she can't even breathe in the things she wears!!



 maybe its a lack of oxygen that makes her act tipsy.


----------



## platinum_girly

Lol that video is funny, at least she is a happy drunk...


----------



## New-New

platinum_girly said:


> Lol that video is funny, at least she is a happy drunk...



Yeah, she seems like a fun person to be around drunk. I'd knock back some shots with her though I doubt she'd be down for the quality of alcohol in my house. #college


----------



## Ladybug09

why won't she wear clothes that fit her. And What's up with the Cling to me, Saran Wrap fit of the dress. You see her underwear line.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-leads-heartfelt-tribute-Whitney-Houston.html


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's Rental in the Hamptons
WHO: Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon
WHAT: A rental house in the Hamptons
WHERE: North Haven, NY
HOW BIG: 7,500 square feet, 6 bedrooms 6.5 bathrooms
HOW MUCH: Beaucoup bucks


----------



## New-New

Surprisingly tasteful.


----------



## Chanel522




----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's Rental in the Hamptons
> WHO: Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon
> WHAT: A rental house in the Hamptons
> WHERE: North Haven, NY
> HOW BIG: 7,500 square feet, 6 bedrooms 6.5 bathrooms
> HOW MUCH: Beaucoup bucks



Nick tweeted some pics at the house


----------



## knasarae

Gorgeous house.


----------



## Chanel522

I have to keep coming back to this thread to look at this house...I'm officially SO jealous...LOVE. THIS. PLACE!!!


----------



## Sassys

Chanel522 said:


> I have to keep coming back to this thread to look at this house...I'm officially SO jealous...LOVE. THIS. PLACE!!!



For $395K you can rent it too

http://www.nestseekers.com/39985/northhaven-hamptons-incredible-bayfront-rental


----------



## Chanel522

Sassys said:


> For $395K you can rent it too
> 
> http://www.nestseekers.com/39985/northhaven-hamptons-incredible-bayfront-rental



LOL!!  I'd really have some explaining to do if I rented that place.  I think my husband would officially declare me crazy and then freak out   Would be nice to rent though...


----------



## Sassys

Nick tweeted this pic of Monroe

http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/8187/instagramx.jpg


----------



## New-New

I don't understand the appeal of rainfall shower heads. I don't want to get my hair wet every time I get in the shower. No ma'am.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> I don't understand the appeal of rainfall shower heads. I don't want to get my hair wet every time I get in the shower. No ma'am.



Exactly!! I never understood that either lol


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> I don't understand the appeal of rainfall shower heads. I don't want to get my hair wet every time I get in the shower. No ma'am.


 Me either. I don't like water falling on me like that.

Lovely house!


----------



## Chanel522

New-New said:


> I don't understand the appeal of rainfall shower heads. I don't want to get my hair wet every time I get in the shower. No ma'am.



They're not the only shower head in the shower most of the time.  Typically there are several other shower heads on the walls and you can choose which you'd like to have on.  My in-laws works that way and so have several others I've seen.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Chanel522 said:


> *They're not the only shower head in the shower most of the time.  Typically there are several other shower heads on the walls and you can choose which you'd like to have on*.  My in-laws works that way and so have several others I've seen.



True.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

New-New said:


> Surprisingly tasteful.




Its a rental, Mariah can't get her hands on it too much


----------



## fiefkedeteut

New-New said:


> I don't understand the appeal of rainfall shower heads. I don't want to get my hair wet every time I get in the shower. No ma'am.


 
Me too! Glad someone said it, hihi!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Cary Says Bye-Bye to the Bahamas

SELLER: Mariah Carey (and Nick Cannon)
LOCATION: Windermere Island, Eleuthera, Bahamas
PRICE: $5,500,000
SIZE: (approx.) 4,000 square feet, 3 bedrooms, 3 bathrooms

YOUR MAMAS NOTES: For more than half a century privacy-seeking celebs, deep-pocketed plutocrats and various British royals&#8212;including the late Princess Diana&#8212;have holidayed on Windermere Island, a slim, semi-remote sliver of powdery pink-hued sand off the Bahamian island of Eleuthera accessible only by private helicopter or a short, guard-gated bridge.

5-time Grammy- and 31-time Billboard Music Award-winning American pop music superstar Mariah Carey&#8212;a dedicated vocal acrobat with a piercing, laser-sharp four octave vocal range&#8212; has done a little vacaying on Windermere Island since at least 2007 or 2008 when she bought a secluded, beachfront compound called Villa Sea Lily.

Your Mama can't be certain exactly what the parabolically curvaceous Miz Carey coughed up for Villa Sea Lily but scads of reports from the time of her purchase show she shelled out somewhere around $5,000,000 for the estate that was last listed&#8212;as far as we can tell from our entirely unscientific research&#8212;with an asking price $4,900,000.

She and comedian *** musician turned tee-vee presenter Nick Cannon were hitched at the seaside estate in a secret ceremony, in May 2008, after less than two months of (public) courtship. Contrary to the odds in Vegas and romance cynics (like Your Mama), Mister Cannon and Miz Carey remain married and last year produced a set of twins. In April they renewed their nuptial vows in a small ceremony in Paris with a night-time view of the Eiffel Tower.

However, while it appears these two will be keeping each other for the foreseeable future they are looking to dump their Windermere Island hideaway that we discovered&#8212;thanks to a real estate leg up from an informant we call Chatty Charlie&#8212;is up for grabs with a $5,500,000 asking price. In fact, children, listing information we peeped indicates the property has actually been on the market undetected since early June...of last year. In 2011!

Current listing information is understandably somewhat parsimonious about the details of the property but an old (lease) listing Your Mama dug out of our (chaotic and incomplete) archives revealed, at the time of Miz Carey's purchase, the private, (approx.) 3-acre seaside compound comprised four pavilions (and two garages) arranged in a tight cluster around an interior courtyard with approx.) 4,000 square feet of air-conditioned interior living space and (approx.) 3,500 square feet of marble walkways, terraces and covered, outdoor living areas.

A pair of almost identical pavilions flank the kitchen and service quarters and house the compound's 3 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms, according to current listing information. Each of Villa Sea Lily's three bedroom suites, as per listing information we peeped, offers a marble bathroom and&#8212;thank heavens&#8212;a wet bar. At least one of the bedroom suites has a private living room area.

The airy, main outdoor living/dining area&#8212;just above the swimming pool with sweeping dune, beach and ocean views obstructed only by swaying palm trees and blinding sunshine&#8212;juts forward from between the bedrooms pavilions and includes a stone fireplace, built-in barbecue and&#8212;as noted in the listing photos&#8212;lots of wicker chairs and a slew of slip-covered sofas in bright white and turqwahze colors.

The 40-foot long swimming pool, nestled into scrubby dunes and surrounded by marble sunbathing terraces, sits between the main outdoor living pavilion and the slender strip of pink(ish) sand that Jacques-Yves Cousteau (allegedly) declared one of the most beautiful in the world.

A beach side ramada tucked into the dunes offers Miz Carey, her kids and their entourage a convenient spot to escape the punishing Caribbean sunshine. It does not, however and as far as we know, have a facility so anyone with a bladder full of booze or seawater will have&#8212;as we see it&#8212;only three options: find a semi-hidden spot in the dunes; cop a squat over a bucket while your minimum wage housegurl or best gay girlfriend holds a towel up around you and hands you a tissue; make the short but mildly arduous climb up from the beach to the residence. Which option do the children think Miz Carey would choose? We know what we'd do. How about Mister Carey? But we digress...

Miz Carey and Mister Cannon&#8212;who, Your Mama revealed earlier this week, have been spending some time this summer at a pricey rental pad in the Hamptons&#8212;owns several other luxury properties including a gated estate in Bel Air once owned by Farrah Fawcett, a Mario Buatta-designed triplex penthouse in New York City and&#8212;so we've been told&#8212;a villa on Capri, a scenically stunning resort island in the Tyrrhenian Sea just off the western coast of Italy (and the location of the ridiculously remote and incomparably magnificent Casa Malaparte, seen here in in stills from the 1963 Jean Luc Godard film Contempt with Brigette Bardot).


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey in 'Serious Talks' to Be American Idol Judge.

Mariah Carey came to fame for her powerhouse vocal chords &#8211; but does she have what it takes to mentor aspiring singers?

Upon Steven Tyler's confirmation that he will not return to the American Idol judges' table &#8211; and amid buzz that Jennifer Lopez is likely following in his footsteps &#8211; Carey may be making her way to the Fox singing competition.

"She's in play," a source close to the show tells PEOPLE. "They are in serious talks."

But Carey, who is mom to twins Monroe and Moroccan, is waiting to see who would be sitting next to her on the panel in Tyler and (potentially) Lopez's seats, according to the source.

Since the show began switching up the panel when Paula Abdul left in 2009, the only original judge on the panel is Randy Jackson, who has collaborated with Carey throughout her career.

Not that is seems like a bad gig: "I love everybody. I love all the guys on the show," Lopez told the Today show though she hinted, "I am thinking that it's time for me to go." 

people.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

No!

Mariah is too "extra", she can't keep focused.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, steven tyler just annouced he's leaving...but I don't see them having J.Lo AND Mariah!!!!

Talk about Battle of the Diva's....I think Mariah would win thought.! LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> No!
> 
> Mariah is too "extra", she can't keep focused.



But it would comedy!!! I have never watched AI, but I would watch for Mariah.  She is such a Looney Tune


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> But it would comedy!!! I have never watched AI, but I would watch for Mariah.  She is such a Looney Tune



Same here. Her rambling gives me life. And I haven't seen it for AI in years.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, steven tyler just annouced he's leaving...but I don't see them having J.Lo AND Mariah!!!!
> 
> Talk about Battle of the Diva's....I think Mariah would win thought.! LOL





JLo she announced she was leaving


----------



## knasarae

I gave up AI a few years ago.  But I would come back for MiMi!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mariah's ramblings annoy me...

I haven't watch AI is forever and Mariah def won't make me tune in. I'm sure her fans will though....it could be good for ratings.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> JLo she announced she was leaving


 Ooooh, didn't know that!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They would have to offer her a ton of money.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> But it would comedy!!! I have never watched AI, but I would watch for Mariah.  She is such a Looney Tune



 Yes!  I can't stand that show, but I'd watch it if she were on it.


----------



## Sassys

If she does it, I wonder what will happen to her and Nick. He fiilms his show in NYC now, since Howard Stern came on board


----------



## Sassys

*Nick Cannon: American Idol Can't Afford Mariah Carey*

If "American Idol" wants Mariah Carey to be one of their new judges, they are going to have to break the bank... this according to Mr. Carey himself, Nick Cannon.

Mariah is one of the big names that has surfaced since Jennifer Lopez and Steven Tyler announced they were not coming back to "Idol" next season.

Cannon told our photog yesterday that it's going to take a HUGE payday to get Mimi to fill Lopez's vacant seat. He told us, "I don't know if they can afford Mariah Carey. That's a lot of money. If they gave JLo $20 million, they might have to double that!"

Money seems to be an ongoing theme when it comes to divas and singing shows. As TMZ previously reported, Britney Spears based her "X Factor" salary on what JLo made on "Idol" (which we hear is less than the $20 mil Cannon seems to think).

Your move, "Idol."

tmz.com


----------



## Sassys

Tweet pic


----------



## Chanel522

I want to sit in a Rolls Royce and have someone drive me around!!


----------



## New-New

Chanel522 said:


> I want to sit in a Rolls Royce and have someone drive me around!!



same here. i'm stuck here with the mitsubishi eclipse my parents bought me...

yeah, i'm jelly.


----------



## Sassys

More on New Single "Triumphant"

Earlier today, Mariah took to Twitter to announce the title of her new single, "Triumphant." As per her official site, the song was co-written and co-produced by Mariah, Jermaine Dupri, and Bryan Michael-Cox.

JD and Bryan are more than excited about the new song, as expressed on their respective Twitter pages:

Jermaine Dupri: Produced by yours truly and the boi @bryan_m_cox,Lambs all around the world Lessgo!! #yallknowwhatthisiz

Bryan Michael-Cox: So excited about the fourth quarter. Heating up the fall and winter. Starting off w/new Mariah single produced by me & @mr_dupri. #sosodef.

People who have heard the song have described it as an uptempo, urban track with a great inspirational message!

mariahjournal.com


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's official Mariah has joined American Idol

http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/23/mariah-carey-american-idol-judge/


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> It's official Mariah has joined American Idol
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/23/mariah-carey-american-idol-judge/



Welp, it looks like imma be watching this season now.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's official Mariah has joined American Idol
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/23/mariah-carey-american-idol-judge/



Well, this will be my first season ever watching AI. 

I am shocked, she said she did not want to be in LA full time and did not want the twins raised in LA.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DC-Cutie said:


> It's official Mariah has joined American Idol
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/07/23/mariah-carey-american-idol-judge/



Finally someone as a judge who can actually sing.Inheard this am that she was getting $18 mill, not $12
Not bad work if you can get it.


----------



## Sassys

So, I guess Randy will hold her hand every time they walk on stage, since Mariah can not walk without assistance from someone.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah hanging with LA Reid yesterday in the Hamptons


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey Will Make $18 Million on American Idol

The newest face at the judges' table is taking home the biggest paycheck.

Mariah Carey, who has officially signed on to join American Idol, will reportedly earn about $18 million for the season.

"Her deal is rumored to be just under $18 million for one year with an option to renew," a source familiar with the negotiation tells PEOPLE.

Carey, 42, will reportedly be the highest paid judge on any reality show, although departed judge Jennifer Lopez raked in $20 million plus bonuses her second year, according to a source.

With Lopez &#8211; whose exit had nothing to do with dollar signs, said a source &#8211; Steven Tyler and potentially Randy Jackson out of the mix, Carey's panel companions (and their pay rates) have yet to be confirmed.

"It's gonna be so much fun working on @AmericanIdol," Carey Tweeted Monday when her new gig was made official. "As a singer-songwriter, I'm excited to help find and nurture new talent."

And Carey isn't the only one who pulls in serious pay on reality TV. According to reports, Christina Aguilera will make about $10 million on the third season of The Voice. Howard Stern's turn as a judge on America's Got Talent came with a $15 million paycheck.

Money aside, Carey is "totally elated," adds the source. "She's in the studio, and she's getting ready to record the video for her new single, "Triumphant" &#8211; certainly an appropriate title, and it was written before the deal." 

people.com


----------



## bag-princess

i don't know if that is enough to get me to tune in. i still have months to decide though.  have not watched the show in years........and the best part is when they go from city to city to pick the finalists to me!  my husband and i would watch in bed simply crying from laughing at all the crazy people and their mama's telling them "they will be soooo sorry one day they did not pick you. you can sang!!":lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

She is going to bring all kinds of crazy to the show. LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Randy and Mariah on the panel would have been great, because they have worked together for years. 

But trust and believe MiMi is going to bring the extraness - lol.


----------



## Sassys

So my boss and I were having a conversation about women dating younger men or marrying them and she brought up Mariah and how she has money on marriage to Nick not making 5 years.  She challenged me to come up with a female celeb that married a younger man and it lasted more than 5 years. I can't think of anyone lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Demi and Ashton, we're married for 6. But, the legality of their marriage is questionable since they had a "Kaballah spiritual union"


----------



## Sassys

Straight comedy

Watch Mariah Carey Go Loopy Live: Is This What "Idol" Will Be Like?

http://www.toofab.com/2012/07/24/mariah-carey-american-idol-judge-live-tv/


----------



## talldrnkofwater

When Mariah is on HSN, it's pure comedy/craziness.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Straight comedy
> 
> Watch Mariah Carey Go Loopy Live: Is This What "Idol" Will Be Like?
> 
> http://www.toofab.com/2012/07/24/mariah-carey-american-idol-judge-live-tv/



MC is missing more than a few marbles....

Her being a new judge on Idol pretty much insures that the ratings will be high. Her fans will be tuning in to watch her and others will be tuning in to see how looney she acts. I can only stand her craziness for a few moments before she starts to annoy.


----------



## SpeedyJC

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> MC is missing more than a few marbles....
> 
> Her being a new judge on Idol pretty much insures that the ratings will be high. Her fans will be tuning in to watch her and others will be tuning in to see how looney she acts. I can only stand her craziness for a few moments before she starts to annoy.


 
ITA! I can only take MC in small doses. I love her voice but I might not be able to watch AI this season. I guess it depends on how she behaves herself. I am willing to give her a chance though.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> MC is missing more than a few marbles....
> 
> Her being a new judge on Idol pretty much insures that the ratings will be high. Her fans will be tuning in to watch her and others will be tuning in to see how looney she acts. I can only stand her craziness for a few moments before she starts to annoy.



I agree. I can only tolerate 10min of her, but I am watch as much as I can lol


----------



## Juicyanne

She acts so childish to me. The diva act is tired


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Sassys said:


> Straight comedy
> 
> Watch Mariah Carey Go Loopy Live: Is This What "Idol" Will Be Like?
> 
> http://www.toofab.com/2012/07/24/mariah-carey-american-idol-judge-live-tv/


the hell did I just watch???

is money really that short that Mariah has to do THAT???



and ummmm...is there anyone on this planet who brags about their pregnancy as much as her? Yes you had twins Mimi, you're not the only one. She acts like she is Octomom.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> So my boss and I were having a conversation about women dating younger men or marrying them and she brought up Mariah and how she has money on marriage to Nick not making 5 years.  She challenged me to come up with a female celeb that married a younger man and it lasted more than 5 years. I can't think of anyone lol



Antonio Banderas and Melanie Griffith have been married 16 years.


----------



## Ladybug09

CommeUneEtoile said:


> the hell did I just watch???
> 
> is money really that short that Mariah has to do THAT???
> 
> 
> 
> and ummmm...is there anyone on this planet who brags about their pregnancy as much as her? Yes you had twins Mimi, you're not the only one. She acts like she is Octomom.


 
Lots of people who are financially solvent have these lines (cologne, clothes, etc)...It a quick way of making money, especially if they have the fan base.



arnott said:


> Antonio Banderas and Melanie Griffith have been married 16 years.


 There is a lot of talk they are on the rocks.


----------



## sharknbark

I really do not like IA, but I might have to watch a few episodes w/MC being on it. It will be so fun to watch how she turns every statement back to herself. And it will be amazing to see if anyone is dumb enough to mention JLo to MC (although I have a feeling that it is written into every contract that no other female pop stars should be discussed while MC is a judge).


----------



## arnott

Ladybug09 said:


> Lots of people who are financially solvent have these lines (cologne, clothes, etc)...It a quick way of making money, especially if they have the fan base.
> 
> 
> There is a lot of talk they are on the rocks.



How about Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell?  Oops, they never married.


----------



## Sassys

Art For Life Gala Saturday, July 28, 2012 in New York.






On the set of the TRIUMPHANT (Get 'Em) video shoot. Get ready for a triumphant week, we have surprises every day!


----------



## DC-Cutie

She looks great!


----------



## Sassys

Damn, photoshop is a beast

Here is the single cover for "Triumphant (Get 'Em)," as revealed moments ago by Mariah via her Instagram account. Further, Mariah announced that the world premiere will be this Thursday, August 2






Picture taken a couple of months ago in capri


----------



## New-New

^I see what you did there...


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Damn, photoshop is a beast
> 
> Here is the single cover for "Triumphant (Get 'Em)," as revealed moments ago by Mariah via her Instagram account. Further, Mariah announced that the world premiere will be this Thursday, August 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken a couple of months ago in capri






oh my goodness!!!!!  


that is just.......it's just.......ooooh!  what a difference!!!  what would the world be like without photoshop!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope the song is good. I haven't really been impressed since TEOM.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Damn, photoshop is a beast
> 
> Here is the single cover for &quot;Triumphant (Get 'Em),&quot; as revealed moments ago by Mariah via her Instagram account. Further, Mariah announced that the world premiere will be this Thursday, August 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken a couple of months ago in capri



  What's up with her arm!?  It looks like rubber.  Photoshop is a helluva drug.


----------



## DC-Cutie

They shoulda never gave folks Photoshop!


----------



## Sassys

Has Jenny Craig fired her?  I no longer see commercials with her in them.


----------



## karo

Sassys said:
			
		

> Art For Life Gala Saturday, July 28, 2012 in New York.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/88111949.jpg/
> 
> On the set of the TRIUMPHANT (Get 'Em) video shoot. Get ready for a triumphant week, we have surprises every day!
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/azb4tb9cqaeh6hfjpglarge.jpg/



She looks gorgeous! Finally she's wearing something her size


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karo said:


> She looks gorgeous! Finally *she's wearing something her size*




she should talk to Pepa and hook a sista up. Just left that thread.


----------



## nicole2730

Sassys said:


> Straight comedy
> 
> Watch Mariah Carey Go Loopy Live: Is This What "Idol" Will Be Like?
> 
> http://www.toofab.com/2012/07/24/mariah-carey-american-idol-judge-live-tv/



if she's like this on Idol, i might be tempted to watch it!


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> They shoulda never gave folks Photoshop!



With a Little bit of time and several clicks of the mouse, you can go from basic to beautiful. SMH. A little isn't bad. Like, I photoshops Facebook profile pic to remove pimples and such. But she transformed into a different person.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Art For Life Gala Saturday, July 28, 2012 in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the set of the TRIUMPHANT (Get 'Em) video shoot. Get ready for a triumphant week, we have surprises every day!



She looks cute.


----------



## DivineMissM

That video.  I'm dying.  I need video camera to follow her around always.

No wonder poor Nick is so exhausted.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon Honored at Russell Simmons' Art For Life Gala


----------



## Sassys

Mariah's new single. Me no likey (sounds like she is featured in her own song)


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Sassys said:


> Mariah's new single. Me no likey (sounds like she is featured in her own song)
> 
> True! Listening too it right now... It's not bad, but it's not special, different.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and Roc


----------



## Ladybug09

Mariah is looking really happy!


----------



## Chanel522

Aww the baby looks like Nick


----------



## Sassys

Miss Monroe and Mommy


----------



## Sassys

Mariah is the worst at sucking it in lol


----------



## Sassys

Somebody is getting ready for Idol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The new song would be better if it was Meek Mill featuring Mariah and not the other way around.


----------



## Tahitian Monoi

Dem Babies are soooo adorable
I love mariah and her music but i am soo disappointed with this new song.
Maybe triumphant is a urban filler  like   "it's like that" and the next song will be a smash like "we belong together"


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Mariah and Roc



he has Nick's eyes


----------



## New-New

found this gem thanks to tumblr


----------



## platinum_girly

New-New said:


> found this gem thanks to tumblr




OMG between Mariah's 'moment' and Kim K's 'amazing' i think we have the 2 most genious celebs out there!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Can't believe she's a songwriter after seeing this...
Anyway, she's still my favorite!


----------



## New-New

platinum_girly said:


> OMG between Mariah's 'moment' and Kim K's 'amazing' i think we have the 2 most genious celebs out there!



my faves were "A bandana moment, whatev" and a "transitional summer moment"

you can tell that she's not at all excited to be there.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah was spotted today at the filming of Lee Daniels' new movie The Butler in New Orleans.

Wearing a brown maxi dress with a purple head wrap, Mariah was photographed walking through the set of the film, where she is reportedly starring in the opening scene along with Vanessa Redgrave.


----------



## Sassys

Sneak Preview of "Triumphant" Video


Is it just me, or did they purposely shoot her from far away in the gold short dress.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The song is garbage...


----------



## Sassys

I knew this would probably happen. 

'She thought she'd be the only woman': Mariah Carey 'hung up when she was told Nicki Minaj is set to join American Idol panel'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Nicki-Minaj-set-join-panel.html#ixzz24BilynxK


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I knew this would probably happen.
> 
> 'She thought she'd be the only woman': Mariah Carey 'hung up when she was told Nicki Minaj is set to join American Idol panel'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Nicki-Minaj-set-join-panel.html#ixzz24BilynxK



I would have hung up, too 

Reading the article, it says Lenny Kravitz may be interested. I just can't see Lenny, Mariah and Nicki holding down the fort (Mariah, Lenny and Randy, yes because they are all musically gifted. Nicki is a joke). But, America isn't ready for an all black panel...nope not ready.


----------



## bag-princess

i have not seen AI in many long years but...............i would tune in just to gaze upon that fine azz lenny kravitz!!!


and please people.........when you post a link with pics in it like nicki in that lace jumper from the back this early in the morning - or at any time of the day - please provide a disclaimer that eye bleach will be needed!   there are just some things in life i don't need to see.


----------



## platinum_girly

Awww i love Nicki!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I would have hung up, too
> 
> Reading the article, it says Lenny Kravitz may be interested. I just can't see Lenny, Mariah and Nicki holding down the fort (Mariah, Lenny and Randy, yes because they are all musically gifted. Nicki is a joke). But, America isn't ready for an* all black* panel...nope not ready.


 but does Lenny count? since he's been involved in Rock for so long, isn't he kind more acccepted into the Main stream.

and we ALLL know, Mariah can put on airs.... (behind the scenes is when I see how 'black' Mariah is...)


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> but does Lenny count? since he's been involved in Rock for so long, *isn't he kind more acccepted into the Main stream.*
> 
> and we ALLL know, Mariah can put on airs.... (behind the scenes is when I see how 'black' Mariah is...)



in some respects but you probably werent there for when people were mad for some reason when he, being black, was cast as Cinna in The Hunger Games..

http://jezebel.com/5896408/racist-hunger-games-fans-dont-care-how-much-money-the-movie-made


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> in some respects but you probably werent there for when people were mad for some reason when he, being black, was cast as Cinna in The Hunger Games..
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5896408/racist-hunger-games-fans-dont-care-how-much-money-the-movie-made




wow!  very racist comments!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> but does Lenny count? since he's been involved in Rock for so long, isn't he kind more acccepted into the Main stream.
> 
> and we ALLL know, Mariah can put on airs.... (behind the scenes is when I see how 'black' Mariah is...)



Yes, he counts.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is the problem with this show. They are so busy trying to make a splash with the judges that they are not concerned about the talent.

Where are the people that knew back in the day on Disney that Ryan, Britney, Xtina, and Justin would be superstar entertainers and Jessica Simpson would not. Those are the people who should be judging talent.


----------



## Sassys

Video Premiere for Triumphant



The long distance angles of her body are so obvious.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I couldn't take it past 1:30. Is it me or does Rozay look like he is the same height as CeeLo and Meek was giving me a Mase vibe. I hope his career fares better.

Anyway. I am not into new skool videos. Give me Always Be My Baby and Breakdown. Vintage Mariah any day over this.


----------



## GOALdigger

mariah stays trapped in 2000s. Will be tuning in to AI to watch the clash of the divas NIKKI vs Mariah.


----------



## qudz104

New-New said:
			
		

> in some respects but you probably werent there for when people were mad for some reason when he, being black, was cast as Cinna in The Hunger Games..
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5896408/racist-hunger-games-fans-dont-care-how-much-money-the-movie-made



OT but i read the hunger games long before the movie was out and couldnt imagine anyone but lenny playing Cinna!


----------



## knics33

GOALdigger said:


> *mariah stays trapped in 2000s*. Will be tuning in to AI to watch the clash of the divas NIKKI vs Mariah.


 
This.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOALdigger said:


> mariah stays trapped in 2000s. Will be tuning in to AI to watch the clash of the divas NIKKI vs Mariah.



I want her to get a new stylist. Her whole look is dated.


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> in some respects but you probably werent there for when people were mad for some reason when he, being black, was cast as Cinna in The Hunger Games..
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5896408/racist-hunger-games-fans-dont-care-how-much-money-the-movie-made


 

No, I was aware.

I'm don't read the series, but I remember reading about the racist comments. Most people said the books are racally diverse.

Regarding Lenny, I'm not trying to say he's not Black/Biracial, cause obviously he looks it, but I guess cause  of the industry heblongs in, the way he carries himself, etc, I see him as a-racial...if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I remember a relative told me a couple of years ago, after spotting an older gentleman in big bulky Mr. T chains and a jeri curl at a Christmas party, that a person will stick to the look they had when they were in their prime. Mariah is really stuck in the Butterfly (late 90s/early 2000s) era. Someone needs to shake her into this millennium/decade.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> Video Premiere for Triumphant
> 
> 
> 
> The long distance angles of her body are so obvious.




LOL Mariah is so fab, she loves her gold hue/body hugging clothes and wind machines.

The song has grown on me.


----------



## kcf68

Sasha2012 said:


> LOL Mariah is so fab, she loves her gold hue/body hugging clothes and wind machines.
> 
> The song has grown on me.



Yup Mariah in all her fabulousness


----------



## GOALdigger

Jasmine K. said:


> I remember a relative told me a couple of years ago, after spotting an older gentleman in big bulky Mr. T chains and a jeri curl at a Christmas party, that *a person will stick to the look they had when they were in their prime*. Mariah is really stuck in the Butterfly (late 90s/early 2000s) era. Someone needs to shake her into this millennium/decade.


 

that's it. Maybe they will give her a fresher look for update.


----------



## Sassys

New Pics of Dem Babies












Ms. Monroe in Mommy's tee shirt treating it as a gown.


----------



## inhisboxers

Sassys said:
			
		

> New Pics of Dem Babies
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/dbn02.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/253/dbn03.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/dbn04.jpg/
> 
> Ms. Monroe in Mommy's tee shirt treating it as a gown.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/dbn05.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/dbn06y.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/dbn07.jpg/



Awww they're adorable!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

her babies are soooo adorable!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, her babies are cutie pies.


----------



## GINNI

> Mariah is really stuck in the Butterfly (late 90s/early 2000s) era. Someone needs to shake her into this millennium/decade.



This is excatly why i love her  she's not following the crowd and doesn't look or dress like every other singer out there. She is doing her own thing and it seems to be working. I hope she never changes


----------



## Chanel522

Aww the little ones are adorable


----------



## DivineMissM

They're sooo cute!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey's longstanding manager Chris Lighty 'shoots himself dead at 44 after row with ex-wife'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shoots-dead-44-row-ex-wife.html#ixzz253zTMifA


----------



## Ladybug09

Yikes!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah at NFL Opening Kickoff


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm sorry but she looks like a square box in both of those dresses  

Mariah you have to do better....


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm sorry but she looks like a square box in both of those dresses
> 
> Mariah you have to do better....




yeah they don't flatter her body at all


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mariah is never going to get better so just get that out of your mind. lol The first part of her career was all black and post Motolla it is all wrong.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Ever the diva! Mariah Carey wears sky-high stilettos, sheer panel dress and skimpy leather jacket... just to catch a flight

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jacket--just-catch-flight.html#ixzz25n3SNF5C


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whytho?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that's an "interesting" outfit


----------



## Ladybug09

What is going on with the cups of that black dress...she KNOWS her boobs can't fit into the tops of those.





Sassys said:


> Mariah at NFL Opening Kickoff


----------



## Ladybug09

Is she a flamenco dancer!




Sassys said:


> Ever the diva! Mariah Carey wears sky-high stilettos, sheer panel dress and skimpy leather jacket... just to catch a flight
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jacket--just-catch-flight.html#ixzz25n3SNF5C


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Ever the diva! Mariah Carey wears sky-high stilettos, sheer panel dress and skimpy leather jacket... just to catch a flight
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-jacket--just-catch-flight.html#ixzz25n3SNF5C



She needs to find a seat...


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She needs to find a seat...



this.

i wouldn't mind the dress if she got it in her actual size...


----------



## Sassys

the eagle has landed in LAX and of course she needs help walking


----------



## knasarae

Why does she always look like she's holding her breath in these pics??


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> Why does she always look like she's holding her breath in these pics??



Because she is always sucking it in and doesn't know how to do it without everyone noticing


----------



## DivineMissM

Ladybug09 said:


> What is going on with the cups of that black dress...she KNOWS her boobs can't fit into the tops of those.



 I didn't even notice that the first time.  God, trying to style her must be like trying to dress a 5 year old.  "But I want to wear thiiiiiiisssssss one!!"


----------



## loves

she always looks so uncomfortable. sky high heels, stuggling to keep all that flab tucked in and just way too much over styling. girl needs to know how to dress comfortably and not try to compete with girls 20 years younger and 200lbs lighter...sheesh. she's a beautiful woman with loads of talent but she chooses to dress like an overstuffed sausage-like bimbo. what a waste.


----------



## Sassys

Well, she is the guest of honour! Mariah Carey shows off her curves in a tight cutaway dress at the Urban Music Awards
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-tight-cutaway-dress-Urban-Music-Awards.html




























Mariah and husband Nick Cannon sign autographs as they leave the Saban Theatre after the BMI Urban Awards. 















Mariah, Nick Cannon, Randy Jackson, Jermaine Dupri and LA's Power 106 DJ Felli Fel at the Hollywood Supperclub.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah leaving LA


----------



## Sassys

Joe Performs 'We Belong Together' at BMI Urban Awards


----------



## New-New

She needs to wear the right size.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Because she is always sucking it in and doesn't know how to do it without everyone noticing


 
Oh dea.  That must be so uncomfortable!



New-New said:


> She needs to wear the right size.


 
Yes.  You always look better in clothes made for your body type in the right size, regardless of how big or small you are.


----------



## chinableu

She sure looks happy.


----------



## morgan20

Oh JoeA


----------



## lovemysavior

I love her natural curly hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

stuffed in her clothes as usual making herself look larger than she is


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'd love to burn every pair of those shoes she wore to the airport.


----------



## New-New

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'd love to burn every pair of those shoes she wore to the airport.



i don't mind them. they look like 90s stripper shoes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'd love to burn every pair of those shoes she wore to the airport.



Mimi and Dolly Parton are the only ones wearing mules these days


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Yes, WINTER, spring Summer and Fall.


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> ^^Yes, WINTER, spring Summer and Fall.



why did the mule fall out of favor? it had it all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate mules because just in case you need to get to running, they get in way - lose your footing and break your neck!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Will she ever arrive in 2012 style-wise? 2006 at least? I have lost all hope.


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate mules because just in case you need to get to running, they get in way - lose your footing and break your neck!


 
I just need a strap or back to my shoe especially if there is a heel.


----------



## karo

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> Will she ever arrive in 2012 style-wise? 2006 at least? I have lost all hope.



I doubt it too. I also doubt if she'll ever arrive at the section of the department store offering clothes in her actual size.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'd love to burn every pair of those shoes she wore to the airport.



i hate them!!
they look like stripper shoes!!!!




New-New said:


> i don't mind them. they look like 90s stripper shoes.



see!!!!:lolots:  i told you.




CommeUneEtoile said:


> Will she ever arrive in 2012 style-wise? 2006 at least? I have lost all hope.




i have consulted the magic 8-ball!  it says - "don't count on it!"


----------



## DivineMissM

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Will she ever arrive in 2012 style-wise? 2006 at least? I have lost all hope.



  Yes, in 2024.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate mules because just in case you need to get to running, they get in way - lose your footing and break your neck!



Yes :lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Mimi and Dolly Parton are the only ones wearing mules these days





Ladybug09 said:


> ^^Yes, WINTER, spring Summer and Fall.





New-New said:


> why did the mule fall out of favor? it had it all.


----------



## Sassys

American Idol Announces Judges

It's official: American Idol is adding new judges from the worlds of country music and hip hop.

Fox announced Sunday that 44-year-old Aussie singer Keith Urban and colorful 29-year-old rapper Nicki Minaj will sit with pop diva Mariah Carey at the season 12 judges table of the reality hit, along with returning judge Randy Jackson. The confirmation settles months of behind-the-scenes reports and speculation about the show's panel that saw singers such as Katy Perry, Miley Cyrus, Nick Jonas, Adam Lambert and Kanye West floated as possible judges.

"Nicki's an unbelievably captivating international phenomenon who has made an indelible mark on rap and pop," said Fox's president of alternative Mike Darnell in a statement. "And Keith is another great addition to Idol &#8211; he's one of the biggest stars in country music and I know that our fans and contestants will fall in love with him. With an unparalleled star like Mariah, fan-favorite Randy, chart-toppers like Nicki and Keith and our incomparable host Ryan [Seacrest], we've put together one of the most exciting judging panels around."

Earlier this summer, Fox announced the exit of Idol season 10 and 11 judges Steven Tyler and Jennifer Lopez, along with the hiring of Carey. The network then strongly considered shifting Jackson to a mentor role. After quietly selecting Minaj and Urban for slots, Fox recently made an offer to Latin singer-songwriter Enrique Iglesias to fill a fourth spot, but those talks broke down last week. In addition to Carey receiving about $17 million for her role on the show, we're hearing Urban will pull down about $4 million. According to one report, Minaj will earn around $8 million.

The network hopes the new hires will boost the ratings of the aging series &#8211; or at least stabilize its declines. Though Idol remains TV's top entertainment series, the show suffered a record year-over-year ratings drop last season. Part of the problem is the marketplace has become more crowded with singing competition shows like NBC's The Voice and Fox's own X Factor.

The announcement also confirms Idol will return to a four-judge format that the show previously used in its eighth and ninth seasons. Idol switched back to three judges after some felt the show was spending too much time showcasing the judges' opinions rather than the contestants' performances. But hot rival The Voice has managed to function just fine with four judges, and X Factor has employed a judging quartet as well.

One question is whether the addition of Minaj and Urban will result in a greater diversity of singers going to Hollywood, or just give the panel some fresh perspective. Though Idol's most successful graduate, Carrie Underwood, is a country artist, and the show has had several rock and country contestants over the years, Idol is best known for celebrating pop music (the show is based on the British series Pop Idol). Rap music has been practically nonexistent on the show.

American Idol returns to Fox in January.
Source: Entertainment Weekly


----------



## New-New

i'm having some difficulty picturing nicki at a table with mariah...


----------



## Ladybug09

Ummm, NO to this group.


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> Ummm, NO to this group.



can't say anything about urban but i really like nicki in interviews and mariah is a hot mess, so i guess i'll be watching.


----------



## tangowithme

knasarae said:


> Why does she always look like she's holding her breath in these pics??


 
Most likely hoping no one will light a match, so her face won't melt and the boobs explode. 

I swear to God, I've rarely found anyone as distasteful as that woman. The fake grin, the fluttering fingers - I cannot deal with it.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey, Nicki Minaj, & Keith Urban @ Their 1st American Idol Auditions - NYC 9/16


----------



## buzzytoes

loves said:


> she always looks so uncomfortable. sky high heels, stuggling to keep all that flab tucked in and just way too much over styling. girl needs to know how to dress comfortably and not try to compete with girls 20 years younger and 200lbs lighter...sheesh. she's a beautiful woman with loads of talent but she chooses to dress like an overstuffed sausage-like bimbo. what a waste.


 
This could be describing Christina Aguilera as well. Two best voices in the world pretty much and they both have horrible fashion sense.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

This is an improvement for her considering how much of a mess she usually looks.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This is an improvement for her considering how much of a mess she usually looks.



i agree. the outfit is a little bit too tight but its a big improvement. i'm feelin the shoes.


----------



## karo

This is the first outfit in a long time I really like on her


----------



## New-New

karo said:


> This is the first outfit in a long time I really like on her



fox is probably using a different stylist for the show than hers...


----------



## Sassys

Nicki Minaj and Mariah Carey feuding on first day of taping 'American Idol': report

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...n-idol-report-article-1.1161287#ixzz26kaUTtGg


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> i'm having some difficulty picturing nicki at a table with mariah...




i am having difficulty picturing keith at a table with both mariah AND nicki!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Can anyone tell me what is supposed to be the 'beef' between Mariah and Nicki? Didn't they do a song together? What's the issue?


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey on Rumored American Idol Feud: It's Too Soon!

No drama here &#8211; well, at least not yet!

Though Keith Urban and Nicki Minaj were just confirmed to be judges on American Idol's upcoming 12th season alongside Mariah Carey and Randy Jackson, the Internet is already abuzz with rumors of an on-set feud. Too many divas on the panel, perhaps?

"How can we feud in two days? I think a feud takes a little longer," Carey, who confirmed her participation on the show in July, told reporters at a press conference in New York on Monday, shooting down rumors of discord.

For her part, Minaj says she's just happy to be there, telling reporters, "It's wonderful, darling," when asked how she liked being on the show so far.

Added Jackson: "We're having fun, dude. We've been having a good time. There has been a lot of laughs."

"It's music," said Carey. "It's singing. It's laughter."

If anything, the talent suggested (jokingly), there could be simmering tensions between longtime host Ryan Seacrest and veteran judge Jackson.

"Randy will not share his mirror, and I've never seen that side of him before," quipped Seacrest, when asked who takes the longest to get ready. "It's causing friction between you and I."

A source close to production tells PEOPLE the three new judges are slowly but surely settling into their new roles.

On the first day of auditions in New York, one contestant drove Urban under the judges' table, while Minaj has provided the comic relief, keeping the panel laughing with her bubbly personality, says the source.

Off-camera, Carey, who the source says has been spot-on with her contestant critiques so far, has herself been singing in the judges' room.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20630912,00.html


----------



## Sassys




----------



## AEGIS

i don't need to see the outline of Nicki's cutie cutie


----------



## New-New

AEGIS said:


> i don't need to see the outline of Nicki's cutie cutie



i'm glad my camel toe senses are too weak. i still can't see it.

i'm more concerned about the state of that wig. no gawd.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks downright amazing next to Nicki Minaj


----------



## pink1

Why is everyone posed and smiling and Nicki making that face??  Odd.  I think I'm too old to get her.  Lol.


----------



## lovehgss1

Nick, Mariah and the children

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rey-Nick-Cannon-share-candid-snaps-twins.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

pink1 said:


> Why is everyone posed and smiling and Nicki making that face??  Odd.  I think I'm too old to get her.  Lol.



That's Judy nicki and the barbs love it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really can't stand Nicki at this point but I'll give her credit, she's making her $$$ and business wise she seems pretty smart.


----------



## Ladybug09

Mariah looks good in the pics.


----------



## Sassys

Roc is so cute


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I see a lot of Nick in Roc. He's a cutie.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really can't stand Nicki at this point but I'll give her credit, she's making her $$$ and *business wise she seems pretty smart*.


doubt it. Like most people in Hollywood, she has smart people around her. And you really don't have to be Einstein to accept an offer as well paid as this.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CommeUneEtoile said:


> doubt it. *Like most people in Hollywood, she has smart people around her.* And you really don't have to be Einstein to accept an offer as well paid as this.



This is obviously true but I still don't think she's a dummy. Even outside of Idol, Pepsi, MAC, Reebok..she or the people surrounding her are making smart decisions.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I see a lot of Nick in Roc. He's a cutie.


 
I agree, I think he looks a lot like him.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> This is obviously true but I still don't think she's a dummy. Even outside of Idol, Pepsi, MAC, Reebok..she or the people surrounding her are making smart decisions.



Same here. After watching that MTV special thing about her I gained a respect for her hustle. She seems to have a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## Sassys

Brother & Sister love


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That is too cute.


----------



## DivineMissM

That's so sweet!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^awkward much? I would have excepted better answers, it looks they are all just making up the answers just to say something.


----------



## Kansashalo

pink1 said:


> Why is everyone posed and smiling and Nicki making that face??  Odd.  I think I'm too old to get her.  Lol.


You and me both. lol


----------



## afropunkchic

Sassys said:


> Brother & Sister love



Ok, this is just precious.



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I see a lot of Nick in Roc. He's a cutie.



He really is, I couldn't see it at first, but Nick's all in there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> Brother & Sister love



Aww, that's a sweet picture.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Awww!


----------



## Chanel522

Awww, the babies


----------



## afropunkchic

Sassys said:


>




@Moroccan bobbing that head and Monroe is like "Hello guys, can I get some service over here", already like momma Mimi.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah and R. Kelly in the Studio





Mariah at Idol Press Conference in Chicago


----------



## New-New

r kelly? i thought that was the dream.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MiMi looking like a Brothel Madam with that lace top.

**on bended knees praying the song with R. Kelly is a HIT**  lawd knows she needs one!


----------



## Swanky

*NICKI MINAJ CUSSES OUT MARIAH CAUGHT ON TAPE
*
Nicki Minaj derailed the "American Idol" auditions in Charlotte, North Carolina today, after swearing at Mariah Carey and threatening, "I'm gonna knock you out" ... sources tell TMZ.






In the footage, obtained by TMZ, Nicki is clearly furious ... shouting, "I told them, I'm not f*ckin' putting up with her f*ckin' highness over there."

Sources say Nicki later threatened to "knock out" Mariah ... but that part wasn't captured on tape. 

It all went down while the two were sitting at the judge's table ... with Keith Urban sitting in between them and Randy Jackson sitting on the far end, next to Mariah. 

We're told the whole thing exploded over a disagreement about a contestant's performance. 

According to our friends at MouthToEars.com, producers ended the auditions for the day so the two judges could cool down.

Big wigs on the show seem uncharacteristically upset by the blow up -- it appears this was no joke and it seems producers are worried about Mariah and Nicki co-existing for the long haul.

VIDEO AT LINK:
Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz28CZD0rcj


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Two egos too big for the same room? I can't stand Nicki but seems like Mariah was fueling the fire.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. 

Mariah is notoriously shady. I can totally see her trying to be slick and throw shade Nicki's way if she didn't like something Nicki said. Nicki doesn't seem like the type to let ish like that slide so she reacts and it becomes an issue. Shame that they can't be adults about it and cooperate...especially considering how much money is on the table.


----------



## Sassys

SMH, I don't know why Nicki thought it was a good idea to be a judge with Mariah. I also don't know why 42yr old Mariah is entertaining Nicki.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right.
> 
> Mariah is notoriously shady. I can totally see her trying to be slick and throw shade Nicki's way if she didn't like something Nicki said. Nicki doesn't seem like the type to let ish like that slide so she reacts and it becomes an issue. Shame that they can't be adults about it and cooperate...especially considering how much money is on the table.



mariah is so shady. i'm knew dis was gon happen. but all this foolishness is sure as hayle entertaining for me. i know i'll be watching.


----------



## needloub

Why is Nicki judging a singing competition? LOL!


----------



## New-New

needloub said:


> Why is Nicki judging a singing competition? LOL!



why was JLo judging a singing contest?


----------



## YSoLovely

New-New said:


> why was JLo judging a singing contest?



J.Lo >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Nicki

Both can't sing, but at least J.Lo can perform her butt off.


----------



## needloub

New-New said:


> why was JLo judging a singing contest?


I've thought the same thing but at least she is (ahem, was) a great performer!


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *NICKI MINAJ CUSSES OUT MARIAH CAUGHT ON TAPE
> *
> Nicki Minaj derailed the "American Idol" auditions in Charlotte, North Carolina today, after swearing at Mariah Carey and threatening, "I'm gonna knock you out" ... sources tell TMZ.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2012/10/02/1002-full-fight-video-nicki-minaj-mariah-carey-launch-1.jpg
> 
> In the footage, obtained by TMZ, Nicki is clearly furious ... shouting, "I told them, I'm not f*ckin' putting up with her f*ckin' highness over there."
> 
> Sources say Nicki later threatened to "knock out" Mariah ... but that part wasn't captured on tape.
> 
> It all went down while the two were sitting at the judge's table ... with Keith Urban sitting in between them and Randy Jackson sitting on the far end, next to Mariah.
> 
> We're told the whole thing exploded over a disagreement about a contestant's performance.
> 
> According to our friends at MouthToEars.com, producers ended the auditions for the day so the two judges could cool down.
> 
> Big wigs on the show seem uncharacteristically upset by the blow up -- it appears this was no joke and it seems producers are worried about Mariah and Nicki co-existing for the long haul.
> 
> VIDEO AT LINK:
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz28CZD0rcj



Randy will always take Mariah's side and poor Keith signed up for the looney bin . I will say, this will bring people to the show that never watched before (just to see how they deal with one another).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I felt bad for Keith. He clearly did not sign up for this. lol.


----------



## DivineMissM

Nicki shouldn't be judging anything.  She can't sing, she can't rap, she can't perform, and she dresses like a 3 year old on Halloween.  I can't wait until her 15 minutes are up.

Mariah may be a diva, but at least she has the talent to back it up.


----------



## afropunkchic

New-New said:


> mariah is so shady. i'm knew dis was gon happen. but all this foolishness is sure as hayle entertaining for me. *i know i'll be watching.*



This. Imma be like::snack:, TBH.


----------



## Sassys

afropunkchic said:


> This. Imma be like::snack:, TBH.



Move over and pass the popcorn (no butter please)

*Nicki*: You think Im playing. Think its a joke! Think  its a f*cking joke?? Say one more disrespectful thing to me- say one  more disrespectful thing to me. *
Randy*: Time out! Time Out! *
Nicki:* Dont tell me Im inadequate. Maybe youre inadequate, youre insecure running down your resume every five minutes. Every time you take a shot at me, Imma take it back and if youve got a f-cking problem, handle it. *
Mariah* Oh Why, why, why do I have a three year old sitting around me? *
Nicki*: I told them Im not f-cking putting up with  your f-cking highness over there. Im not sitting here for 20 minutes  and have her run down her resume every five miuutes, every day. *
Mariah:* I couldnt see my kids because you decided to have a little baby fit and go all around the stage.*
Nicki*: Good! Go! Go see them now, go. Youre boring as f-ck.
Read more:  [Video] Publicity Stunt? Nicki Minaj Cusses Out Mariah Carey @ American Idol Auditions | Necole *****ie.com 
​


----------



## meluvs2shop

oh this is juicy! 




Sassys said:


> Move over and pass the popcorn (no butter please)
> 
> *Nicki*: You think Im playing. Think its a joke! Think  its a f*cking joke?? Say one more disrespectful thing to me- say one  more disrespectful thing to me. *
> Randy*: Time out! Time Out! *
> Nicki:* Dont tell me Im inadequate. Maybe youre inadequate, youre insecure running down your resume every five minutes. Every time you take a shot at me, Imma take it back and if youve got a f-cking problem, handle it. *
> Mariah* Oh Why, why, why do I have a three year old sitting around me? *
> Nicki*: I told them Im not f-cking putting up with  your f-cking highness over there. Im not sitting here for 20 minutes  and have her run down her resume every five miuutes, every day. *
> Mariah:* I couldnt see my kids because you decided to have a little baby fit and go all around the stage.*
> Nicki*: Good! Go! Go see them now, go. Youre boring as f-ck.
> Read more:  [Video] Publicity Stunt? Nicki Minaj Cusses Out Mariah Carey @ American Idol Auditions | Necole *****ie.com
> ​


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Move over and pass the popcorn (no butter please)
> 
> *Nicki*: &#8221;You think I&#8217;m playing. Think it&#8217;s a joke! Think  its a f*cking joke?? Say one more disrespectful thing to me- say one  more disrespectful thing to me.&#8221; *
> Randy*: &#8220;Time out! Time Out!&#8221; *
> Nicki:* Don&#8217;t tell me I&#8217;m inadequate. Maybe you&#8217;re inadequate, you&#8217;re insecure running down your resume every five minutes. Every time you take a shot at me, Imma take it back and if you&#8217;ve got a f-cking problem, handle it. *
> Mariah* &#8220;Oh Why, why, why do I have a three year old sitting around me?&#8221; *
> Nicki*: &#8220;I told them I&#8217;m not f-cking putting up with  your f-cking highness over there. I&#8217;m not sitting here for 20 minutes  and have her run down her resume every five miuutes, every day.&#8221; *
> Mariah:* &#8220;I couldn&#8217;t see my kids because you decided to have a little baby fit and go all around the stage.&#8221;*
> Nicki*: &#8220;Good! Go! Go see them now, go. You&#8217;re boring as f-ck.&#8221;
> Read more:  [Video] Publicity Stunt? Nicki Minaj Cusses Out Mariah Carey @ American Idol Auditions | Necole *****ie.com
> ​



I loved it when Mariah said "Oh Why, why, why"   with her hands up in the air. 

I would have told nicki "when you have more number 1 hits than me and can hit a 5 octave range, get at me. Until then have a damn seat".


----------



## DivineMissM

DC-Cutie said:


> I loved it when Mariah said &quot;Oh Why, why, why&quot;   with her hands up in the air.
> 
> I would have told nicki &quot;when you have more number 1 hits than me and can hit a 5 octave range, get at me. Until then have a damn seat&quot;.



 Yes!  Thank you.  Nicki has no business speaking to Mariah in any kind of way.  I don't care if Mariah was provoking it.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I loved it when Mariah said "Oh Why, why, why"   with her hands up in the air.
> 
> I would have told nicki "when you have more number 1 hits than me and can hit a 5 octave range, get at me. Until then have a damn seat".


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mimi always keeps it classy. She throws shade without raising her voice - loves it!!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


>



LOL! I loved that scene in Why Did I Get Married?
great gifs!


----------



## New-New

Perhaps I'm the only one here who's team Nicki in this altercation. Sometimes you just get tired and gotta get a little ignant. I've been there before.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Perhaps I'm the only one here who's team Nicki in this altercation. Sometimes you just get tired and gotta get a little ignant. I've been there before.



I will say, I do like how Nicki did not bow down to Mariah. I am a huge Mariah fan, but she does need to be put in her place sometimes. I don't care how many songs she has sold; no one is better than anyone and Mariah does need to come down a notch. BUT, Nicki needs remember she has been in the game a very short time and needs to stay in her place. Mariah did help bring awareness to Nicki, when Nicki sang on her song.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Except Minaj acts ignant 99.99% of the time.



Mariah for life!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm all for getting ignant, but 'not in front of company' as the old folk say. Because all we need on TV is two more black women yelling and fighting.


----------



## knics33

New-New said:


> Perhaps I'm the only one here who's team Nicki in this altercation. Sometimes you just get tired and gotta get a little ignant. I've been there before.


 
Haha I think I am too. Mariah annoys me for some reason... I guess the it's diva attitude. I bet Keith Urban is laughing his a** off at all of this. I could just picture him telling Nicole "You are not gonna _believe _what they did today honey...".


----------



## meluvs2shop

could this be a PR stunt for the show? the show is not as popular as it once was.


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> could this be a PR stunt for the show? the show is not as popular as it once was.



Mariah is not that good of an actress and she looks really annoyed in the clip


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Mariah is not that good of an actress and she looks really annoyed in the clip



Yeah her acting is horrible!  Do we remember 'Glitter'?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah her acting is horrible!  Do we remember 'Glitter'?



Glitter & Tennessee. Didn't think she was so amazing in Precious so I am not sure why people kept praising her,


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm all for getting ignant, but 'not in front of company' as the old folk say. Because all we need on TV is two more black women yelling and fighting.





this.


----------



## labelwhore04

New-New said:


> Perhaps I'm the only one here who's team Nicki in this altercation. Sometimes you just get tired and gotta get a little ignant. I've been there before.



I'm with you. I can't stand these diva's with holier than thou attitudes and act like they're above everyone and then justify their behaviour because they 'earned it/have talent/broke records, etc. I don't give a f*ck. Treat people how you want to be treated. Being a mega talented superstar doesn't give you the right to act like a b*tch.  *cough xtina*


----------



## Jahpson

Did yall see the twitter comment???

*someone tweeted that Nicki has 6 BET awards something Mariah will never achieve*


----------



## GOALdigger

Thanks for the transcript was so confused on what was going on.




Sassys said:


> Move over and pass the popcorn (no butter please)
> 
> *Nicki*: You think Im playing. Think its a joke! Think its a f*cking joke?? Say one more disrespectful thing to me- say one more disrespectful thing to me.
> *Randy*: Time out! Time Out!
> *Nicki:* Dont tell me Im inadequate. Maybe youre inadequate, youre insecure running down your resume every five minutes. Every time you take a shot at me, Imma take it back and if youve got a f-cking problem, handle it.
> *Mariah* Oh Why, why, why do I have a three year old sitting around me?
> *Nicki*: I told them Im not f-cking putting up with your f-cking highness over there. Im not sitting here for 20 minutes and have her run down her resume every five miuutes, every day.
> *Mariah:* I couldnt see my kids because you decided to have a little baby fit and go all around the stage.
> *Nicki*: Good! Go! Go see them now, go. Youre boring as f-ck.
> Read more: [Video] Publicity Stunt? Nicki Minaj Cusses Out Mariah Carey @ American Idol Auditions | Necole *****ie.com ​


----------



## afropunkchic

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm all for getting ignant, but 'not in front of company' as the old folk say.* Because all we need on TV is two more black women yelling and fighting.*



Very true, but I personally wouldn't be one-hunned if I said all this didn't at least peek my curiosity, annnd in doing that, cause me to subconsciously tune in with a bag of popcorn and a large coke..............


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Most people seem to be taking Mariah's side but I honestly think she started it. I think she's been throwing shade from jump. I'm no fan of Nicki but I don't think she spazzed just because, the tension between them has probably been building from jump.


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey Won't Let Nicki Minaj's Outburst Faze Her: Sources*

Things got heated between Nicki Minaj and Mariah Carey on the set of American Idol Tuesday. But Minaj's fighting words at an audition stop in Charlotte, N.C., won't likely upset Carey for long.

"She's not going to let this faze her now &#8211; the outbursts won't faze her," a pal tells PEOPLE of Carey, who worked on a single and a music video with Minaj in the past.

"She'll handle [it] with poise and grace," adds the pal. "Mariah has dealt with far worse in her career."

One person firmly in her corner? Carey's husband, Nick Cannon.

"If you watch the video, she just maintains her composure ... I don't think she's moved by the theatrics and pageantry of it all," Cannon tells Access Hollywood of the purported spat between his wife and Minaj. (TMZ.com posted a video of their dispute.)

"She signed up to do a job to help young people," he says. "This is like a sidebar. I hope that's not what this show becomes, about the catfights."

A rep for Minaj had no comment about the feud, but a source close to the pop star says, she's "always been really professional, but she's like a Gaga or Madonna and is very serious about the order of things. She is tough and direct minded."

Idol host Ryan Seacrest agrees that there are strong personalities on the new judges' panel &#8211; and adds that there are bound to be disagreements.

They judges are "very different individuals ... with different perspective and different opinions that provide for interesting conversation and dialogue and feedback for the contestants," he said on his KIIS-FM radio show Wednesday.

But even he admits that the confrontation between Carey and Minaj was unusual. "Yesterday it got heated," he said. "It was intense, I'll be honest with you."

Seacrest, who was standing just outside the room during the outburst &#8211; but says that a contestant was present for part of the exchange &#8211; also confirms that producers sent everyone home to get some rest.

"It went far last night &#8211; and yeah there's video that's out. So it did get intense and we did wrap after it."


----------



## HauteMama

Well, that isn't really a full transcript. In the transcript, Nikki says, "say one more disrespectful thing to me," but it doesn't say what Mariah may have said to set Nikki off in the first place. Not that it justifies an outburst like that, but what did Mariah say that got Nikki so upset in the first place, and was it disrespectful?


----------



## labelwhore04

HauteMama said:


> Well, that isn't really a full transcript. In the transcript, Nikki says, "say one more disrespectful thing to me," but it doesn't say what Mariah may have said to set Nikki off in the first place. Not that it justifies an outburst like that, but what did Mariah say that got Nikki so upset in the first place, and was it disrespectful?



I read somewhere that Mariah called her a b*tch or something.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

meluvs2shop said:


> could this be a PR stunt for the show? the show is not as popular as it once was.


 
That was my first thought too. Did they like each other when they did a song together or were they both catty then too?


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Glitter & Tennessee. Didn't think she was so amazing in Precious so I am not sure why people kept praising her,



 Because she got ugly.  lol


----------



## afropunkchic

DivineMissM said:


> Because she got ugly.  lol



LOL, basically that.


----------



## Sassys

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That was my first thought too. Did they like each other when they did a song together or were they both catty then too?



basically they both used each other. Mariah was told Nicki was the new *it* female rapper and she new it would bring people to the song. Nicki was new on the scene and Mariah is a major artist, so of course she was going to take the opportunity.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

Funky Dineva and Kid Fury on the drama (language NSFW)


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey Claims Nicki Minaj Said She&#8217;d &#8216;Shoot Her&#8217; Over &#8216;Idol&#8217; Feud

&#8220;American Idol&#8221; judge Mariah Carey says multiple people heard fellow judge Nicki Minaj say, &#8220;If I had a gun, I would shoot the b***h&#8221; after launching  a curse-filled rant at Carey during an &#8220;Idol&#8221; audition, Barbara Walters said on &#8220;The View&#8221; today after interviewing Carey.



video: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...cki-minaj-said-shed-shoot-her-over-idol-feud/


----------



## xikry5talix

^^ OMG, I love it! Hilarious


----------



## Sassys

Day 2 in Charlotte, NC


----------



## afropunkchic

New-New said:


> Funky Dineva and Kid Fury on the drama (language NSFW)




Kid Fury, clocking that tea *with* gems such as:

"Nichilas Minajerie"
"Mouth will move faster that Rihanna putting out albums"
"Roman Re-noted"

Crazy Beyonce stan, but hilarious still.


----------



## knasarae

OMG, I cannot deal with Kid Fury.  He is hilarious!!!


----------



## Chanel522

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey Claims Nicki Minaj Said Shed Shoot Her Over Idol Feud
> 
> American Idol judge Mariah Carey says multiple people heard fellow judge Nicki Minaj say, *If I had a gun, I would shoot the b***h *after launching  a curse-filled rant at Carey during an Idol audition, Barbara Walters said on The View today after interviewing Carey.
> 
> 
> 
> video: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...cki-minaj-said-shed-shoot-her-over-idol-feud/



:weird:


----------



## DC-Cutie

"Mariah will shade you from skull to toe and then sh!t out diamonds and place it in front of you for your inconvenience" 

If that ain't the truth!! Lawd where does Kid Fury come up with this stuff :lolots::giggles:


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> "Mariah will shade you from skull to toe and then sh!t out diamonds and place it in front of you for your inconvenience"
> 
> If that ain't the truth!! Lawd where does Kid Fury come up with this stuff :lolots::giggles:



He spoke 100% truth. I love me some Mariah, but she is beyond full of herself and I could not deal with her all day.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I know Mariah is throwing her success in Nicki face. This situation is just like Star Jones Vs. Nene on celeb apprentice. Star/Mariah proably being vendictive behind the scenes and play innocent on camera.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I knew MiMi had some shade in her, even though this was a lighthearted moment, I can totally see her doing this for real!


----------



## Jahpson

ok so its Mariah's fault that Nicki got on like a wild banshee? Whatever happened to professionalism and self control? Damn whatever she was mad at that is not the point.


----------



## Sassys

Okay then...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why lawd? Whyyyyyy???


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Why lawd? Whyyyyyy???


----------



## New-New

The shade. All the glorious twitter shade.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> The shade. All the glorious twitter shade.



You are a mess.com


----------



## chinableu

Nikki don't even know what she in for.



Keep talkin' girl...


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> "Mariah will shade you from skull to toe and then sh!t out diamonds and place it in front of you for your inconvenience"
> 
> If that ain't the truth!! Lawd where does Kid Fury come up with this stuff :lolots::giggles:


 
I don't know but I want to go there and never leave. lol I live for him.


----------



## meluvs2shop

:boxing:


----------



## afropunkchic

meluvs2shop said:


> :boxing:



I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She stays having a meltdown on twitter.


----------



## butterfli312

Jahpson said:


> ok so its Mariah's fault that Nicki got on like a wild banshee? Whatever happened to professionalism and self control? Damn whatever she was mad at that is not the point.



Thank you!


----------



## butterfli312

Sassys said:


>



Loves it throws glitter


----------



## Chanel522

Nicki thinks she's wayyyy too important


----------



## butterfli312

Believe it or not lol I am a long time "lamb" lol I've met MC 3x she was beyond accommodating & sweet to her fans personally speaking to each one for a number of minutes signing autographs till 3 am. I've met a few other celebrities to "name drop" anyone from Cameron Diaz to Pauly D...none have been as nice. All except Mariah were a let down. 

Yes, I am biased and yes, she is a diva. Her extraordinary talent doesn't give her the right to act pompous.

Nicki hasn't been around too long but up till this incident I was a fan. I can't compare the two because they have different talents..but Nicki is engaging..

However, after her outburst & childish drama on twitter I'm not impressed.


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> The shade. All the glorious twitter shade.






i'm sorry but nikki is the one that looks like she is no professional with her twitter rants!  so childish.


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Okay then...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Jahpson said:


> ok so its Mariah's fault that Nicki got on like a wild banshee? Whatever happened to professionalism and self control? Damn whatever she was mad at that is not the point.





chinableu said:


> Nikki don't even know what she in for.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep talkin' girl...




this.


----------



## Ladybug09

Stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not Earl Jones from Conan and the Barbarian!!!!!!


Jahpson said:


>


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


>


----------



## Christchrist

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Nicki thinks she's wayyyy too important



She has no talent. What a weirdo


----------



## Sassys

SMH, does anyone actually think Mariah is at threat.  I mean really...

Pictured: Mariah Carey arrives at American Idol auditions with police escort and bulked up security team after Nicki Minaj 'gun threat'

Mariah Carey promised to hire extra security on Thursday after Nicki Minaj threatened to shoot her - and she was not exaggerating.

The singer arrived for American Idol auditions in Baton Rouge, Louisiana on Friday with a police escort, several bodyguards and minders in tow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eam-Nicki-Minaj-gun-threat.html#ixzz28RfnVcce


----------



## DivineMissM

Forget the entourage...Mariah LOOKS GOOD.  Her hair is nice.  Her makeup is good. Her dress fits.  Her shoes go with her dress.  All at the same time and none of it is from 1997.  Praise the Lord!


----------



## afropunkchic

LOL @ Mariah being so dramatic, she know that girl ain't gonna do anything to her.


----------



## Sassys

afropunkchic said:


> LOL @ Mariah being so dramatic, she know that girl ain't gonna do anything to her.



Exactly!


----------



## New-New

afropunkchic said:


> LOL @ Mariah being so dramatic, she know that girl ain't gonna do anything to her.



mariah has always been so extra so this doesn't surprise me at all.

mariah----->_/


----------



## Ladybug09

DivineMissM said:


> Forget the entourage...Mariah LOOKS GOOD. Her hair is nice. Her makeup is good. Her dress fits. Her shoes go with her dress. All at the same time and none of it is from 1997. Praise the Lord!


 Love the dress. Not the shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

When it comes down to it,  Nikki can't really sing and will NEVER amount to what Mariah is. Mariah may be dramatic but Nikki is ghetto with no real talent. Doesn't help that she is a frigging freak. With "multiple personalities" (and fully mind controlled) .  We already have one lady gaga. She is dreaming if she really thinks she will be unforgettable or up there with MC, Whitney etc.


----------



## karo

Everyone knows MC is a diva, but at least she has a reason - she's a mega star and she's got a great voice.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DivineMissM said:


> Forget the entourage...Mariah LOOKS GOOD.  *Her hair is nice.  Her makeup is good. Her dress fits. * Her shoes go with her dress.  All at the same time and *none of it is from 1997.*  Praise the Lord!



Yes. bout time!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karo said:


> Everyone knows MC is a diva, but at least she has a reason - she's a mega star and she's got a great voice.




 :true:+ she's paid her dues been around a while


----------



## natcolb65

Christchrist said:


> When it comes down to it, Nikki can't really sing and will NEVER amount to what Mariah is. Mariah may be dramatic but Nikki is ghetto with no real talent. Doesn't help that she is a frigging freak. With "multiple personalities" (and fully mind controlled) . We already have one lady gaga. She is dreaming if she really thinks she will be unforgettable or up there with MC, Whitney etc.


 
Agree with all you said.


----------



## Sassys

Nicki Minaj was 'supremely disrespectful' to Mariah Carey two years before American Idol row... as the pair made a joint music video appearance 

Their catfight reached boiling point when Nicki Minaj was caught on camera hurling a torrent of abuse at fellow American Idol judge Mariah Carey. 

And, with Mariah said to be in fear of her safety on the show, it has emerged that Nicki was 'supremely disrespectful' to Mariah two years before she exploded on the Idol set earlier this week. 
According to TMZ, Nicki was allegedly 'rude' to Mariah on the set of the music video Up Out My Face back in 2010.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...int-music-video-appearance.html#ixzz28Yh3sYCQ


----------



## New-New

But on the same coin someone close to Nicki said that Maraih was disrespectful to her back then too. This story is just devolving into some back and forth childish bull at the moment. I can't.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon attend Family Day at the Santa Monica Pier with their twins Monroe and Moroccan on Saturday (October 6) in California.

The 42-year-old American Idol judge and the 31-year-old entertainer rode the roller coaster together and ate some cotton candy with the kids.

Also pictured inside: Mariah with her beefed-up security detail at the Idol auditions in Baton Rouge, Louisiana earlier in the week.

The producers of the show have called the feud reports between Mariah and fellow judge Nicki Minaj &#8220;inaccurate,&#8221; according to Us Weekly.


----------



## michie

That 1st pic...and that boy's dome...Jesus, I need you now!


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> That 1st pic...and that boy's dome...Jesus, I need you now!



Stop, he is so cute


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> That 1st pic...and that boy's dome...Jesus, I need you now!




i was not going to comment - old folks and babies are off limit  - but since you went there - DAH UM!!!!!!!  that is some forehead on that boy!!


----------



## fashion16

I didn't know that Monroe had to wear glasses. Wonder if everything is okay........


----------



## Queenie719

New-New said:


> Funky Dineva and Kid Fury on the drama (language NSFW)




Thank you for giving me life as I'm up early at work in this Saturday morning...YASSSS!!!!


----------



## New-New

I love how she's still wearing sunglasses on the roller coaster. She stay extra all day.


----------



## DivineMissM

She looks great again.  What's happening??  I'm scared.  

Dem babies keep getting cuter!


----------



## afropunkchic

michie said:


> That 1st pic...and that boy's dome...Jesus, I need you now!





bag-princess said:


> i was not going to comment - old folks and babies are off limit  - but since you went there - DAH UM!!!!!!!  that is some forehead on that boy!!



Y'all wrong..............y'all wrong.



New-New said:


> *I love how she's still wearing sunglasses on the roller coaster.* She stay extra all day.



It wouldn't be Mariah "I Am Legend" Carey if she didn't.


----------



## handbag_fetish

New-New said:


> I love how she's still wearing sunglasses on the roller coaster. She stay extra all day.





afropunkchic said:


> It wouldn't be Mariah "I Am Legend" Carey if she didn't.



"Stop it darling!"


----------



## handbag_fetish

Throw back video!!! Idk why I just love this performance!


----------



## handbag_fetish

Throwback pics. - Mariah, Snoop, & Pharrell filming "Say Something"


----------



## bag-princess

afropunkchic said:


> Y'all wrong..............y'all wrong.




i know!!! :shame:   bad bad princess!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

with no bra.



handbag_fetish said:


> Throwback pics. - Mariah, Snoop, & Pharrell filming "Say Something"


----------



## handbag_fetish

Say Something is my favorite music video of hers. I just love all the international glam and the rare Louis Vuitton pieces. I also have to admit I've always had a thing for Pharrell


----------



## Swanky

By Famous Plastic
Did you know that when you have liposuction, the plastic surgeon actually removes the fat cells, not just the fat? This means that when you gain weight post-liposuction, you can no longer store fat in the area that the liposuction has been performed. And since liposuction doesn&#8217;t fix bad eating habits, patients often gain weight back after having liposuction, but since liposuction removed the fat cells from the normal places we would gain weight, the fat has to accumulate somewhere else&#8230;






And that &#8220;somewhere else&#8221; is usually a bit worse then a little bit of a tummy pooch or thick thighs. We&#8217;re just saying&#8230;

Mariah Carey before and after liposuction


----------



## handbag_fetish

I dont think thats real!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

handbag_fetish said:


> I dont think thats real!?



It's real. There was tmz footage of her walking with her camel toe...


----------



## Christchrist

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> By Famous Plastic
> Did you know that when you have liposuction, the plastic surgeon actually removes the fat cells, not just the fat? This means that when you gain weight post-liposuction, you can no longer store fat in the area that the liposuction has been performed. And since liposuction doesn&rsquo;t fix bad eating habits, patients often gain weight back after having liposuction, but since liposuction removed the fat cells from the normal places we would gain weight, the fat has to accumulate somewhere else&hellip;
> 
> And that &ldquo;somewhere else&rdquo; is usually a bit worse then a little bit of a tummy pooch or thick thighs. We&rsquo;re just saying&hellip;
> 
> Mariah Carey before and after liposuction



I just gagged I know you can have some serious dwelling down there after lipo on your tummy. It ain't pretty. Looks like an eggplant until the bruising And swelling goes down


----------



## handbag_fetish

DC-Cutie said:


> It's real. There was tmz footage of her walking with her camel toe...



oh my.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Lets get back to the flattering pics...


----------



## qudz104

fashion16 said:
			
		

> I didn't know that Monroe had to wear glasses. Wonder if everything is okay........



Thats what i was wondering.. It breaks my heart when a baby has to wear glasses from such a young age.


----------



## FullyLoaded

handbag_fetish said:
			
		

> Lets get back to the flattering pics...



She looked gorgeous in the "Obsessed" vid.


----------



## chinableu

handbag_fetish said:


> Lets get back to the flattering pics...



Love the look on her face as she shops!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

michie said:


> That 1st pic...and that boy's dome...Jesus, I need you now!





Sassys said:


> Stop, he is so cute




Sassys I thought you were honest about the looks of kids


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

handbag_fetish said:


> Say Something is my favorite music video of hers. I just love all the international glam and the rare Louis Vuitton pieces. I also have to admit I've always had a thing for Pharrell




That use to be my jam  and I use to love me some Pharrel


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Sassys I thought you were honest about the looks of kids



Lol, I always thought he was cute. Still can't see Mariah or Nick in Monroe


----------



## handbag_fetish

Sassys said:


> Lol, I always thought he was cute. Still can't see Mariah or Nick in Monroe



I always thought he was cute too! His forehead might be a little big but he'll grow into it. I'm starting to see Mariah in Monroe.


----------



## handbag_fetish




----------



## afropunkchic

handbag_fetish said:


>



Awww! Looka dat forehead...just precious


----------



## handbag_fetish

afropunkchic said:


> Awww! Looka dat forehead...just precious



"Say that again?"


----------



## CobaltBlu

Hi Handbag!!!  *waves*

That cameltoe pic....:


----------



## handbag_fetish

CobaltBlu said:


> Hi Handbag!!!  *waves*
> 
> That cameltoe pic....:



Hey girl!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey joined her husband Nick Cannon at a party in Los Angeles on Sunday night (07Oct12) to celebrate the Tv personality's birthday.

The America's Got Talent co-host turns 32 on Monday (08Oct12), and to mark the occasion he hosted a special bash at the Playhouse Nightclub in Hollywood.

Carey was on hand to keep her husband company, and she kept her online fans updated about their special night out by uploading photos to her Twitter.com page.

In a series of posts, she writes, "My hubby on his birthday fest! On to the party! Happy birthday Nick Cannon!"


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Every time I see Nick Cannon all I can think of is cornball. I can't knock him though, being a cornball has made him millions.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Every time I see Nick Cannon all I can think of is cornball. I can't knock him though, being a cornball has made him millions.





I have a friend who is friend's Nick and he told me, that man adores his wife and shows her all the time.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I can believe it. He'll always be a cornball to me though, that's how I always felt about him. Mariah obviously loves it though and that's all that matters. I honestly didn't think they would last this long.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ I can believe it. He'll always be a cornball to me though, that's how I always felt about him. Mariah obviously loves it though and that's all that matters.* I honestly didn't think they would last this long.*



i didn't either. i gave it a year tops. i also forget about their age difference.


----------



## Ladybug09

I gave it a short expiration date too... but they match.

Mariah is a full-time job though.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I think most are surprised they stayed together this long, mostly due to their age differences.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I gave it a short expiration date too... but they match.
> 
> Mariah is a full-time job though.




she sure is but.............it is obviously a job that nick wanted and is very good at.


----------



## DivineMissM

I think they're great together.  I love seeing pics of them (and dem babies).  They seem genuinely happy.


----------



## knics33

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I think most are surprised they stayed together this long, mostly due to their age differences.


 
Yeah - I sure didn't think they would last. 

I still view him as a quirky young adult... they just don't match to me lol.


----------



## Lapis

bag-princess said:


> she sure is but.............it is obviously a job that nick wanted and is very good at.



Nick literally got his dream woman
Mariah got a man who adores her and probably encourages her extra behaviour that most men in her circles would have shut down in a long term relationship.
The question is as he matures what happens


----------



## afropunkchic

knics33 said:


> Yeah - I sure didn't think they would last.
> 
> *I still view him as a quirky young adult*... they just don't match to me lol.



Yep. When I see him, I think: Nickelodeon Channel.......so there.


----------



## knics33

afropunkchic said:


> Yep. When I see him, I think: Nickelodeon Channel.......so there.



Haha exactly. Like, where's the slime .


----------



## DivineMissM

knics33 said:


> Yeah - I sure didn't think they would last.
> 
> I still view him as a quirky young adult... they just don't match to me lol.



 Yeah, but I think she's pretty immature herself.  Not in a bad way, but just light hearted and fun.  So I think that's why they work so well together.  I bet they're absolutely goofy and silly together.


----------



## handbag_fetish

DivineMissM said:


> Yeah, but I think she's pretty immature herself.  Not in a bad way, but just light hearted and fun.  So I think that's why they work so well together.  I bet they're absolutely goofy and silly together.



I agree! I love them together.


----------



## afropunkchic




----------



## DivineMissM

How have I never noticed his gorgeous ring before!?  ~


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

Not feeling the cuff here but she looks good.


----------



## Sassys

Leaving Macau


----------



## New-New

and when mariah is left up to her own devices, she regresses stylistically. that dress fits like a sausage casing


----------



## Sassys

Having dinner with Randy this weekend


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nope. Those pants and shoes


----------



## Ms.parker123

She looks bloated in those pictures.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

her pants looked jacked up, too tight or something.


----------



## Jahpson

I never like anything she wears. Unless my name is Barbie


----------



## Sassys

Nick's Mom


----------



## Sassys

Fashion magazine FLARE has revealed a first look at Mariah's OPI nail-polish line, which will debut in January 2013. Earlier today, they posted the photo below on their Twitter page with the caption "Mariah fans, get excited! Coming in January from @OPI_PRODUCTS." A second photo reveals names of some of the designs: A Butterfly Moment, Sprung, Pink Yet Lavender, Anti-Bleak, Stay The Night, Get Your Number, Can't Let Go, The Impossible.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah's performance in Macau on October 10, 2012:

Is she wearing a nightgown (I have a nightgown that looks exactly like that)


----------



## Christchrist

Sassys said:
			
		

> Mariah's performance in Macau on October 10, 2012:
> 
> Is she wearing a nightgown (I have a nightgown that looks exactly like that)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/74278814.jpg/



Is she preggo again?


----------



## Sassys

Christchrist said:


> Is she preggo again?



No way in hell would she get pregnant again. She complained about being pregnant like she was sentenced to death and forced to get pregnant


----------



## Christchrist

Sassys said:
			
		

> No way in hell would she get pregnant again. She complained about being pregnant like she was sentenced to death and forced to get pregnant



Lol. Hahahaha.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No way in hell would she get pregnant again. She complained about being pregnant like she was sentenced to death and forced to get pregnant




i remember people complaining all the time about her complaining all the time about being pregnant!!!!  like she was the first woman in the world that had to go through it!  she was on HSN selling whatever she sells and someone said she complained more about being pregnant than she talked about her products!!   ITA with Sassys - no way in hell!!  she hit the jackpot - not only two at once but one of each. i think she good now!


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> and when mariah is left up to her own devices, she regresses stylistically. that dress fits like a sausage casing



when don't they????  and that is the exact way i always describe her dresses! she always looks like a stuffed sausage in them!


----------



## tangowithme

One thing for sure - girl can sing. What a voice.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Mariah's performance in Macau on October 10, 2012:
> 
> *Is she wearing a nightgown (I have a nightgown that looks exactly like that)*




lol!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah KILLS me with the sucking in her stomach SMH

Mariah and The Dream in the studio


----------



## afropunkchic

Sassys said:


> Mariah KILLS me with the sucking in her stomach SMH
> 
> Mariah and The Dream in the studio



Ugh. The Dream, with his teddy bear looking azz...........


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

holding up money...really Dream ---->


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

afropunkchic said:


> Ugh. The Dream, with his teddy bear looking azz...........



 

Mimi's last album was heavily produced by Dream and it flopped....maybe this time will be different.


----------



## GOALdigger

bag-princess said:


> i remember people complaining all the time about her complaining all the time about being pregnant!!!! like she was the first woman in the world that had to go through it! she was on HSN selling whatever she sells and someone *said she complained more about being pregnant than she talked about her products!!* ITA with Sassys - no way in hell!! she hit the jackpot - not only two at once but one of each. i think she good now!


 
did someone call in about that on the show and actually say that to her?


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Mariah's performance in Macau on October 10, 2012:
> 
> Is she wearing a nightgown (I have a nightgown that looks exactly like that)



Macau, China?    What was she doing there?


----------



## Sassys

GOALdigger said:


> did someone call in about that on the show and actually say that to her?



I watched her on HSN and she complained the entire time. After she had the twins she was back on still complaining. She thinks she is the only woman on earth to give birth or to give birth to twins. No one forced her to get pregnant.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I watched her on HSN and she complained the entire time. After she had the twins she was back on still complaining. She thinks she is the only woman on earth to give birth or to give birth to twins. No one forced her to get pregnant.



I love Mariah from way back but she has a severe case of arrested development.
I saw her on HSN too and if she was not preggo, I could have sworn she was impaired.


----------



## bag-princess

GOALdigger said:


> did someone call in about that on the show and actually say that to her?




i don't believe anyone called in and said that - they screen those people before they let them speak on air so if somone had let that slip through it would not have been a good day for them!!  but on their msg board and other shopping boards it was the talk!



Sassys said:


> I watched her on HSN and she complained the entire time. After she had the twins she was back on still complaining. *She thinks she is the only woman on earth to give birth or to give birth to twins. No one forced her to get pregnant.*



that is what the majority of other women were saying!!!   
and that this was the wrong place/time for her to be moaning about it. she could have stayed at home and sent a rep!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah & daughter Monroe out and about in New York City, NY on Monday, October 22, 2012.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Roe is so cute. 

I like this outfit for MC.


----------



## DivineMissM

BagOuttaHell said:


> Roe is so cute.
> 
> I like this outfit for MC.



 Ditto to both!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Monroe is so cute!!! Mariah looks nice in the Idol pic.*~*


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


>



Seriously, what do all these photographers see in these crazy amounts of photoshop? It doesn't make attractive looking pictures at all.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah, Nick, and Dem Babies pose for Halloween


----------



## DivineMissM

So cute!!


----------



## Sassys

I guess their apartment has a generator. They live downtown and have lights on in the picture ( that's the entry hall of the penthouse)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww the babies look adorable.


----------



## karo

They look so cute!!


----------



## Bibs01

Adorable!! Those kids are set to have a great life! XX


----------



## afropunkchic

Sassys said:


> Mariah, Nick, and Dem Babies pose for Halloween



Awww, Dem Babies are too adorable!


----------



## Nathalya

Aaah soo cute!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love glasses for little kids.


----------



## Sassys

New pics of my favorite twins


----------



## Sassys

Mariah at ***** Rally in North Carolina


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Voting


----------



## Ladybug09

she's covered! LOL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All these celebs taking pics of their ballots and inside polling places  Why?


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> All these celebs taking pics of their ballots and inside polling places  Why?



My polling place had a sign to turn phones off and no pictures.


----------



## Sassys

Jermaine Dupri exclusively premiered a new Mariah song, "Bring It On Home," on his website, Global14.

"Bring It On Home" is the song Mariah wrote for President Barack *****. Prior to this, the only time the song was ever heard was when she performed it live at a fundraiser for ***** in New York on June 14, 2012. Here is what Mariah had to say about the song at that time:

"Just finished performing... BRING IT ON HOME - a song I wrote especially for the ***** For America event at the Plaza in NY. Wishing I could put this out! "Strength is what we need and love keeps us alive..."

Click here to listen to "Bring It On Home" http://global14.com/global14-exclusive-new-mariah-carey-bring-it-on-home/


----------



## cocosapphire

Mariah and Nick with Monroe and Moroccan


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Monroe is so damn precious!


----------



## afropunkchic

cocosapphire said:


> Mariah and Nick with Monroe and Moroccan



Cute!


----------



## Sassys

Nick and Roc's sneakers




Nick and Roe's sneakers


----------



## New-New

the matching JS Adidas are so cute!


----------



## ByeKitty

Aww the shoes are cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Little kids are the only ones who can get away with the teddy bear sneakers, they're cute. They look ridiculous when grown men wear them tho.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Little kids are the only ones who can get away with the teddy bear sneakers, they're cute. They look ridiculous when grown men wear them tho.



hey, you're talking to a dude who has 2 iterations of those Jeremy Scott x Adidas sneakers (i have the panda bear ones and those tye dye ones Nick has). Size 13.







*ratchet gif for emphasis


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> hey, you're talking to a dude who has 2 iterations of those Jeremy Scott x Adidas sneakers (i have the panda bear ones and those tye dye ones Nick has). Size 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ratchet gif for emphasis



 Not the Katie gif. Lawd. 

I'm sorry New-New, I love you but nope. I just can't get with it. 

They probably look better on you than they do on these super grown 30+ yr old rappers tho.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> hey, you're talking to a dude who has 2 iterations of those Jeremy Scott x Adidas sneakers (i have the panda bear ones and those tye dye ones Nick has). Size 13.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ratchet gif for emphasis



Nope, I agree with LadyL


----------



## karo

Monroe is sooo cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

Cuties! Monroe is precious, I see has already has glasses I hope she's ok.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Not the Katie gif. Lawd.
> 
> I'm sorry New-New, I love you but nope. I just can't get with it.
> 
> They probably look better on you than they do on these super grown 30+ yr old rappers tho.



i completely forgot that nick cannon used to rap. 

thankfully he decided to leave that job to those better suited.


----------



## karo

Mariah Carey cheers on husband Nick Cannon at HALO Awards in Los Angeles... but her cleavage steals the show

Mariah Carey's got it so why not flaunt it?
The Grammy-winning singer is as famous for her bountiful assets as she is for hitting the high notes, and the slinky black gown she wore to Nickelodeon's 2012 TeenNick HALO Awards on Saturday proved that point.
Mariah was there to support her husband, Nick Cannon, who hosted the celebrity-studded event at the Hollywood Palladium in Los Angeles, but that low-cut black dress very nearly stole the show from under him.
With those off-the-shoulder sleeves and too-tight bodice, Mariah's cleavage looked ready to spill over and not even the pearl and chain necklace could camouflage it.
Mariah's dress fitted snugly from the waist to the hips where it flared out into a shining sea of black material.
With it's flowing train lingering after Mariah's heels, Nick had to watch his step on the orange carpet for fear of muddying or even tearing it.
But then the America's Got Talent host is used to playing second fiddle to his beautiful wife and seems to prefer it, indulging in her every whim.Upon arriving to the venue, Nick happily posed for photographers with Mariah, but then he let her have her few minutes alone in the spotlight.
Once inside the auditorium, Mariah was hands on the most devoted wife in the house, nuzzling Nick with her cheek and giving him kisses.
He, in turn, graciously stood by while Mariah, a newly appointed judge on American Idol, autographed T-shirts for fans.
The couple has been blissfully happy since they wed on April 30, 2007, and then became a family of four last year after the birth of twins, a girl and a boy.
But speaking on Anderson Live, Nick, 31, told the host that he's usually the one stuck with changing Monroe and Moroccan's nappies.
'I mean we all do it but for some reason I get that duty a little bit more,' Nick said. 'I am not scared of it. I go in, I put the gloves on. Real men change diapers!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eles--cleavage-steals-show.html#ixzz2CZ5saPKv
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys

karo said:


> Mariah Carey cheers on husband Nick Cannon at HALO Awards in Los Angeles... but her cleavage steals the show
> 
> Mariah Carey's got it so why not flaunt it?
> The Grammy-winning singer is as famous for her bountiful assets as she is for hitting the high notes, and the slinky black gown she wore to Nickelodeon's 2012 TeenNick HALO Awards on Saturday proved that point.
> Mariah was there to support her husband, Nick Cannon, who hosted the celebrity-studded event at the Hollywood Palladium in Los Angeles, but that low-cut black dress very nearly stole the show from under him.
> With those off-the-shoulder sleeves and too-tight bodice, Mariah's cleavage looked ready to spill over and not even the pearl and chain necklace could camouflage it.
> Mariah's dress fitted snugly from the waist to the hips where it flared out into a shining sea of black material.
> With it's flowing train lingering after Mariah's heels, Nick had to watch his step on the orange carpet for fear of muddying or even tearing it.
> But then the America's Got Talent host is used to playing second fiddle to his beautiful wife and seems to prefer it, indulging in her every whim.Upon arriving to the venue, Nick happily posed for photographers with Mariah, but then he let her have her few minutes alone in the spotlight.
> Once inside the auditorium, Mariah was hands on the most devoted wife in the house, nuzzling Nick with her cheek and giving him kisses.
> He, in turn, graciously stood by while Mariah, a newly appointed judge on American Idol, autographed T-shirts for fans.
> The couple has been blissfully happy since they wed on April 30, 2007, and then became a family of four last year after the birth of twins, a girl and a boy.
> But speaking on Anderson Live, Nick, 31, told the host that he's usually the one stuck with changing Monroe and Moroccan's nappies.
> 'I mean we all do it but for some reason I get that duty a little bit more,' Nick said. 'I am not scared of it. I go in, I put the gloves on. Real men change diapers!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eles--cleavage-steals-show.html#ixzz2CZ5saPKv
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I love my Mariah, she clearly is not doing Jenny anymore


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress is


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> I love my Mariah, she clearly is not doing Jenny anymore



yep. which would be ok if she would buy and wear the correct size.


----------



## limom

The age difference is starting to become jarring.
She is looking so matronly(in a Mariah's way) next to Nick.
The weight 's difference would push me over the edge....


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I sooo want her to remove those breast implants. 
I think if she changed the way she dresses she wouldn't look so old. Her outfits always scream diva in her 50s, she's in need of a younger, fresher style. Ugh what am I saying? She's in need of style. end of sentence.


----------



## Sassys

I love how She seems close to Nick's Mom. She is always tagging along.


----------



## Ladybug09

that's good that they have that kind of rship. No one wants a tense rship with their M-in-law.


----------



## limom

Any pics with her mom and Nick?


----------



## Sassys

Song/Video ALWAYS makes me cry. Don't know why


----------



## Ladybug09

that christmas special was fantastic!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> that christmas special was fantastic!



YES!


----------



## Sassys

Love this song!


----------



## jamidee

karo said:


> Mariah Carey cheers on husband Nick Cannon at HALO Awards in Los Angeles... but her cleavage steals the show
> 
> Mariah Carey's got it so why not flaunt it?
> The Grammy-winning singer is as famous for her bountiful assets as she is for hitting the high notes, and the slinky black gown she wore to Nickelodeon's 2012 TeenNick HALO Awards on Saturday proved that point.
> Mariah was there to support her husband, Nick Cannon, who hosted the celebrity-studded event at the Hollywood Palladium in Los Angeles, but that low-cut black dress very nearly stole the show from under him.
> With those off-the-shoulder sleeves and too-tight bodice, Mariah's cleavage looked ready to spill over and not even the pearl and chain necklace could camouflage it.
> Mariah's dress fitted snugly from the waist to the hips where it flared out into a shining sea of black material.
> With it's flowing train lingering after Mariah's heels, Nick had to watch his step on the orange carpet for fear of muddying or even tearing it.
> But then the America's Got Talent host is used to playing second fiddle to his beautiful wife and seems to prefer it, indulging in her every whim.Upon arriving to the venue, Nick happily posed for photographers with Mariah, but then he let her have her few minutes alone in the spotlight.
> Once inside the auditorium, Mariah was hands on the most devoted wife in the house, nuzzling Nick with her cheek and giving him kisses.
> He, in turn, graciously stood by while Mariah, a newly appointed judge on American Idol, autographed T-shirts for fans.
> The couple has been blissfully happy since they wed on April 30, 2007, and then became a family of four last year after the birth of twins, a girl and a boy.
> But speaking on Anderson Live, Nick, 31, told the host that he's usually the one stuck with changing Monroe and Moroccan's nappies.
> 'I mean we all do it but for some reason I get that duty a little bit more,' Nick said. 'I am not scared of it. I go in, I put the gloves on. Real men change diapers!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eles--cleavage-steals-show.html#ixzz2CZ5saPKv
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I might get hate for saying this, but it looks like a mother and her son. It's truly odd to me.


----------



## Ladybug09

no hate...but I wish people would say the same about *****, Hef, and Bruce Willis and their 20-40 yr younger significant others...only women get the comments.


----------



## DivineMissM

Ladybug09 said:


> no hate...but I wish people would say the same about *****, Hef, and Bruce Willis and their 20-40 yr younger significant others...only women get the comments.



+1  No one bats an eye when a man is with a woman 20 (or more!) years younger.  But if a woman is with a man even 5 years younger people make comments.  Lord help her if he's 10 or more years younger.

eta:  Oh, and I really like her hair curly like that.  Although it doesn't "go" with the dress at all.  I wish she'd darken it a bit too.


----------



## jamidee

Ladybug09 said:


> no hate...but I wish people would say the same about *****, Hef, and Bruce Willis and their 20-40 yr younger significant others...only women get the comments.





DivineMissM said:


> +1  No one bats an eye when a man is with a woman 20 (or more!) years younger.  But if a woman is with a man even 5 years younger people make comments.  Lord help her if he's 10 or more years younger.



Tis true. Society isn't fair. I don't condone these thoughts, but it is the way things are none the less. Perhaps it is because we are used to seeing older men with younger women? But, I do find it gross when it looks like grandpa and grand-daughter.. I can't imagine playing hackey sack with those dangling things... gaggg


----------



## Sassys

jamidee said:


> Tis true. Society isn't fair. I don't condone these thoughts, but it is the way things are none the less. Perhaps it is because we are used to seeing older men with younger women? But, I do find it gross when it looks like grandpa and grand-daughter.. I can't imagine playing hackey sack with those dangling things... gaggg





I love this couple together and am rooting for them.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> I love this couple together and am rooting for them.




Me too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> no hate...but I wish people would say the same about *****, Hef, and Bruce Willis and their 20-40 yr younger significant others...only women get the comments.



Ditto.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> I love this couple together and am rooting for them.



me three. they seemed like the most random coupling when they got married but apparently what they have works for them.


----------



## Ladybug09

jamidee said:
			
		

> Tis true. Society isn't fair. I don't condone these thoughts, but it is the way things are none the less. Perhaps it is because we are used to seeing older men with younger women? But, I do find it gross when it looks like grandpa and grand-daughter.. I can't imagine playing hackey sack with those dangling things... gaggg



Lol. Hilarious!



			
				Sassys said:
			
		

> I love this couple together and am rooting for them.



Me too. They seem like they really match 1 another personality and stuff.


----------



## ByeKitty

DivineMissM said:


> +1  No one bats an eye when a man is with a woman 20 (or more!) years younger.  But if a woman is with a man even 5 years younger people make comments.  Lord help her if he's 10 or more years younger.
> 
> eta:  Oh, and I really like her hair curly like that.  Although it doesn't "go" with the dress at all.  *I wish she'd darken it a bit too.*



Oh that'd be great!! I think Mariah looks better as a brunette.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I don't think she looks bad for her age ay all. I think Nick just has a baby face.

I'm glad Mariah is covered up at least.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah & Idol Judges Interview

Mariah is always dressed for the prom :lolots:


----------



## ByeKitty

Aww noes, that dress is not flattering at all!


----------



## Christchrist

Sassys said:
			
		

> Mariah & Idol Judges Interview
> 
> Mariah is always dressed for the prom :lolots:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/58975934.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/55303865.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/12911662.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/77779446.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/28555641.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/16303679.jpg/



Not very flattering.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> Mariah & Idol Judges Interview
> 
> Mariah is always dressed for the prom :lolots:


What's going on with her waist here? It looks like maybe she has a corset on? something looks rather hard and pointy...hrm...


----------



## Sassys

jamidee said:


> What's going on with her waist here? It looks like maybe she has a corset on? something looks rather hard and pointy...hrm...




Yep, looks like a girdle, that is not working


----------



## Christchrist

Sassys said:
			
		

> Yep, looks like a girdle, that is not working



Stuffed sausage


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> Yep, looks like a girdle, that is not working



she wasn't ever this hefty prior to babies, right? she was always just a healthy woman but hot in her own right....? I really wasn't a mariah follower, but seems like she's having some troubles.


----------



## Sassys

jamidee said:


> she wasn't ever this hefty prior to babies, right? she was always just a healthy woman but hot in her own right....? I really wasn't a mariah follower, but seems like she's having some troubles.



Mariah's weight has always fluctuated. The super large implants she got (the second time), makes her look bigger too


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress she wore on AI looks like a tacky, outdated prom dress. We have to do better, Mimi.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah needs a fashion intervention.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That dress she wore on AI looks like a tacky, outdated prom dress. We have to do better, Mimi.





DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah needs a fashion intervention.



We've seen worst...


----------



## DC-Cutie

When Mariah and Tommy went their separate ways, her sense of fashion was a distant memory. She starred wearing less, showing more and got down right tacky. 

I remember watching this video and it made me want a black jumper sooooo bad. I loved everything about this look


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *When Mariah and Tommy went their separate ways, her sense of fashion was a distant memory. She starred wearing less, showing more and got down right tacky.*
> 
> I remember watching this video and it made me want a black jumper sooooo bad. I loved everything about this look




Agree. But, some have said she dressed like she did after they separated before she met him. He was the one that made her cover it. If you look at her HS pics and prom pictures, she was half naked lol

It will be interesting to see how she dresses Monroe. Don't know why she stopped using June Ambrose.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah needs a fashion intervention.



she just needs some friends to call her out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

June used to style Mariah?  When?! I've never seen Mariah not look a tacky mess. Sometimes she dresses less tacky than usual but something about her look is always tacky. I can't imagine June sending her anywhere looking like she usually does.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> June used to style Mariah?  When?! I've never seen Mariah not look a tacky mess. Sometimes she dresses less tacky than usual but something about her look is always tacky. I can't imagine June sending her anywhere looking like she usually does.



June styled her when she promoted Emancipation album. She also styled her for the videos for that album


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Well, I'll be....

Thinking back, she did look pretty decent during that Era.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Well, I'll be....
> 
> Thinking back, she did look pretty decent during that Era.



LOL. The only time (oh, the first year she was married to Nick she looked fine. He drove me crazy with the constant suits).


----------



## limom

Well no matter what she looks like, she still manages to sing and hit the notes.
She dresses like prom cause that's where she's at in her head.
Her babies are cute. Good for her, she earned whatever came her way.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:
			
		

> Mariah & Idol Judges Interview
> 
> Mariah is always dressed for the prom :lolots:



Lmao!!! That is the perfect description.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> Well no matter what she looks like, she still manages to sing and hit the notes.
> She dresses like prom cause that's where she's at in her head.
> Her babies are cute. Good for her, she earned whatever came her way.



Her days of singing the high notes with clarity are gone and when she does hit them they are from pre recorded tracks.


----------



## limom

^^
Not fair, when she feels well, she still has most of her range.
At her age, her vocal cords are not that of a twenty years old Mariah but she can still bring it.
Her wardrobe, that's Greenlawn style for you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

What the heck are you talking a out 'not fair'?  It's truth. Her voice isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> What the heck are you talking a out 'not fair'?  It's truth. Her voice isn't what it used to be.





I am a major Mariah fanatic and even I have to agree with DC.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> What the heck are you talking a out 'not fair'?  It's truth. Her voice isn't what it used to be.



It is not fair to compare a 20 years old voice to that of a 40 something person.
Vocal cords age like the rest of the body, that was my point.
And she had her demons as well, which a la Whitney damaged some too.


----------



## DivineMissM

limom said:


> It is not fair to compare a 20 years old voice to that of a 40 something person.
> Vocal cords age like the rest of the body, that was my point.
> And she had her demons as well, which a la Whitney damaged some too.



And...she can still sing the pants off any of the little twits out there today.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> We've seen worst...


Mimi is stick in 1998, ever since she divorced Tommy she was like I'm gonna do me.

IDK if her promo was posted


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:
			
		

> Mimi is stick in 1998, ever since she divorced Tommy she was like I'm gonna do me.
> 
> IDK if her promo was posted
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi7vOTqmC_k">YouTube Link</a>



OMG I have never seen the multicolored v neck ish dress.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Christchrist

Sassys said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/53290983.jpg/



That's cute   They are in love


----------



## New-New

cute. and i'm surprised that mariah even knows where the kitchen is in her house.


----------



## karo

What a cute picture! She looks really good.


----------



## mundodabolsa

is that a couch in the middle of her kitchen?


----------



## DivineMissM

mundodabolsa said:


> is that a couch in the middle of her kitchen?



Sure looks like it.  I've seen couches in front of fireplaces in a kitchen, but not right in the middle of the action.  lol  Maybe Miss Diva needs somewhere comfy to sit while she's supervising the kitchen staff?  

Cute picture though.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> Sure looks like it.  I've seen couches in front of fireplaces in a kitchen, but not right in the middle of the action.  lol  Maybe Miss Diva needs somewhere comfy to sit while she's supervising the kitchen staff?
> 
> Cute picture though.




She had one in the NYC apartment


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>



super cute pic!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> She had one in the NYC apartment



hahaha!  She cracks me up.  I think she just sits around and thinks, "What's the most over the top thing I can do today?"  

Thanksgiving at her house would be amazing though.    And probably not Weight Watchers approved.


----------



## natcolb65

Sassys said:


> Song/Video ALWAYS makes me cry. Don't know why




I LOVE her version of this. She sings the heck out of it!! She may not be what she used to be but she can STILL out sing all these no singing girls that are out now.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/53290983.jpg/



Arm muscle looks awfully photoshop enhanced


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/47110836.jpg/



Probably pushed the cook out of the way real quick for this photo opp. Then back to work!


----------



## DivineMissM

I see the couch is off to the side in this one.  lol


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:
			
		

> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/53290983.jpg/



Soo cute! I am rooting for this couple to last!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> What the heck are you talking a out 'not fair'?  It's truth. Her voice isn't what it used to be.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

dressed for prom lmbo!


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


>



mariah, girl...

don't nobody believe you cook anything. no shade, cause i can't cook anything either. but i don't play pretend posing on instragram pics in front of sauce pans and ish.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^look at the way she's holding the stuff. Careful, don't let it touch you too much.what a diva really!


----------



## DivineMissM

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ^look at the way she's holding the stuff. Careful, don't let it touch you too much.what a diva really!



I noticed that too.  Too funny!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ^look at the way she's holding the stuff. Careful, don't let it touch you too much.what a diva really!



right like if some sauce gets on her hand she may go crazy


----------



## DivineMissM

You know what else I just noticed?  The pan isn't even on the stove.  lol


----------



## tangowithme

Sassys said:


>



She holds pot and spoon the way anyone does who actually cooks (insert sarcasm smiley). What a fake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She looks like she can't breath


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She looks like she can't breath



I had tickets to this last night  but sick with the flu. She looks ridiculous


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> She looks like she can't breath



She probably can't.


----------



## afropunkchic

jamidee said:


> *Probably pushed the cook out of the way real quick for this photo opp. *Then back to work!



Ha!


----------



## AEGIS

i wanna poke  her boobies in that red getup.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

We have to do better, Mimi. This is NOT ok...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DivineMissM said:


> You know what else I just noticed?  The pan isn't even on the stove.  lol





it sure isn't I didn't even notice that


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> We have to do better, Mimi. This is NOT ok...



oh my goodness! :lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I had tickets to this last night  but sick with the flu. She looks ridiculous



aww man, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> aww man, hope you feel better soon



Thanks. I so tried to go back to work and started to get dress, but just couldn't do it


----------



## Christchrist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i wanna poke  her boobies in that red getup.



You just made me like you more. Haha so funny


----------



## iluvmybags

Wait, my TV says this is Live.  Did they record the musical performances last night?


----------



## jamidee

that woman is swimming in boobs.... I bet it's nick's motorboat heaven.


----------



## skislope15

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> She looks like she can't breath



That blue thing looks like Cinderella and the little mermaid combined outfits, it's fug


----------



## natcolb65

I don't care about her gear or her extraness, she still has it. I LOVE her!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

what really is motorboating?


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> what really is motorboating?



really? it's sticking your head into a person's, um, breasts and...

you know what, imma just link you to urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Motorboating


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

:lolots: @ motorboating


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> really? it's sticking your head into a person's, um, breasts and...
> 
> you know what, imma just link you to urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Motorboating



Who comes up with these stupid terms


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Who comes up with these stupid terms



my peers. people in my age demographic. myself included.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> my peers. people in my age demographic. myself included.



You young whipper snappers and your terms.


----------



## jamidee

New-New said:
			
		

> really? it's sticking your head into a person's, um, breasts and...
> 
> you know what, imma just link you to urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Motorboating



:lolots: good call new. I think you're supposed to pretend for face is the motor... Breast are the water, then boat that sucker.


----------



## jamidee

New-New said:
			
		

> my peers. people in my age demographic. myself included.



I'm always amused by the terms my generation and younger ones come up with... Keeps me on my toes. :giggles:


----------



## Sassys

More expensive presents for Mariah.


*Nick Cannon gets first-look deal with NBC, will return for &#8216;America&#8217;s Got Talent&#8217; *

Even though his wife, Mariah Carey, is currently working with Fox, Nick Cannon is set to continue his relationship with NBC. Cannon signed a first-look deal with the network and committed to another season of hosting America&#8217;s Got Talent.

According to The Wrap, NCredible Entertainment, the production company run by Cannon and his manager, Michael Goldman, agreed to develop both scripted and unscripted shows for NBC.

&#8220;We are gratified to know that this new agreement will expand our successful working relationship with Nick beyond America&#8217;s Got Talent and allow him to further draw on his notable creative instincts,&#8221; NBC president of alternative and late night programming Paul Telegdy said in a statement. &#8220;Nick already has produced content for many entertainment genres and formats, and we look forward with great anticipation to his cutting-edge ideas in the months to come.&#8221;

Cannon, 32, will also host another season of AGT, NBC&#8217;s summer competition show. He has hosted since 2009.

NCredible has already produced a number of shows in development, including Incredible Crew, a live-action sketch comedy show for Cartoon Network, notes Deadline. Cannon is also working on MTV2&#8217;s Wild &#8216;N Out reboot.

He has also directed his first film, School Dance, for Lionsgate. 

http://thecelebritycafe.com/feature...ook-deal-nbc-will-return-america-s-got-talent


----------



## bisousx

hahah. I thought motorboating was a household term. Shows what kind of world I live in, lol


----------



## DivineMissM

bisousx said:


> hahah. I thought motorboating was a household term. Shows what kind of world I live in, lol



Me too.  And I'm a 30-something suburban mom.  lol  I first heard it in a movie several years ago.  I can't remember which one, seems like it was Old School or one of those Vince Vaughn movies.


----------



## jamidee

bisousx said:


> hahah. I thought motorboating was a household term. Shows what kind of world I live in, lol



well, it's best done indoors for sure... not a public activity.


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> really? it's sticking your head into a person's, um, breasts and...
> 
> you know what, imma just link you to urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Motorboating



Ok, that's what I thought it was...:shame:


----------



## bagaholic85

DivineMissM said:


> Me too.  And I'm a 30-something suburban mom.  lol  I first heard it in a movie several years ago.  I can't remember which one, seems like it was Old School or one of those Vince Vaughn movies.



wedding crashers lol


----------



## DivineMissM

bagaholic85 said:


> wedding crashers lol



Yes, that's it!


----------



## jamidee

DivineMissM said:
			
		

> Yes, that's it!



Motor boatin son of a ish


----------



## pquiles

Anyone talking bout Mimi's bout w/Nikki Minaj?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pquiles said:


> Anyone talking bout Mimi's bout w/Nikki Minaj?



Nah, that was a while ago. Unless they've had another blowup.


----------



## jamidee

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Nah, that was a while ago. Unless they've had another blowup.



I heard on the radio the other day that they made up and there was this big talk


----------



## Nathalya

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> We have to do better, Mimi. This is NOT ok...


----------



## New-New

jamidee said:


> I heard on the radio the other day that they made up and there was this big talk



i hope it's true. well, drama would make it more interesting so... idk

i do honestly like both of them (yes, nicki too).


----------



## jamidee

Nathalya said:


>



Hahaha thats such an accurate representation. Of brits facial expressions :lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## knasarae

Sasha2012 said:
			
		

> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWEfszb9h8Q">YouTube Link</a>



Aw!! I loved it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's soooo official.  I want to be a member of The Roots!  They have so much fun on Jimmy Fallon and ?uestLove is my secret intelligent hipster hip hop crush!  Love him...


----------



## lanasyogamama

OMG, I'm putting this on my FB page, it's so joyful!

I'm loving Mariah lately, she seems to be feeling more comfortable in her skin or something.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


>




So cute. She should have had Roc and Roe come out and bust a move lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


>







Mimi slayed this.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey &#8207;@MariahCarey
Monroe's in paradise.. Roc doesn't share the fascination lol http://instagr.am/p/S1ZRc4reOm/

Forgot Mariah has a hello Kitty room at the apartment lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


>




Loved the vid! Even the non traditional instruments.

Mimi truly can sing.

I really like Jimmy Fallon too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The vid with Jimmy Fallon is cute. 

I don't understand the Hello Kitty fascination....especially grown women who are obsessed with it.  I never went through a Hello Kitty phase.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> It's soooo official.  I want to be a member of The Roots!  They have so much fun on Jimmy Fallon and *?uestLove is my secret intelligent hipster hip hop crush!*  Love him...



same here.

and mariah went in. i wasn't expecting much honestly, but she did it. yes, gawd.


----------



## DivineMissM

I love that video.  Every single thing about it.

Is her Hello Kitty room a bathroom?  It looks a tub filled with stuffed animals.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> I love that video.  Every single thing about it.
> 
> Is her Hello Kitty room a bathroom?  It looks a tub filled with stuffed animals.



Yes. She also has a Marilyn Monroe one.


----------



## Nathalya

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey &#8207;@MariahCarey
> Monroe's in paradise.. Roc doesn't share the fascination lol http://instagr.am/p/S1ZRc4reOm/
> 
> Forgot Mariah has a hello Kitty room at the apartment lol



Awww her kids are so cute!
Love the vid


----------



## afropunkchic

DC-Cutie said:


> It's soooo official.  I want to be a member of The Roots!  They have so much fun on Jimmy Fallon and ?uestLove is my secret intelligent hipster hip hop crush!  Love him...



The Roots is the bomb! 



YSoLovely said:


> Mimi slayed this.



Love this gif, Viv#1 was a fierce bish.



Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey &#8207;@MariahCarey
> Monroe's in paradise.. Roc doesn't share the fascination lol http://instagr.am/p/S1ZRc4reOm/
> 
> 
> Forgot Mariah has a hello Kitty room at the apartment lol



The kids are adorable. Mariah, LOL..........



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The vid with Jimmy Fallon is cute.
> 
> I don't understand the Hello Kitty fascination....especially grown women who are obsessed with it.  I never went through a Hello Kitty phase.



Don't understand it either but Mariah is a self proclaimed perpetual 13 year old so it doesn't surprise me......


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That video is super cute.


----------



## Sassys

You know his boss Mariah, is going to go IN on him for this 


Nick Cannon
Mariah & I Do the Dirty
To Her Music

Mariah Carey's greatest hits just took on a whole new meaning -- because according to her husband Nick Cannon, when it's time for sex, the deed is done to her music.

Nick was on Howard Stern this AM when he revealed his lovemaking music of choice to the world ... and of course, Mariah is also on board.

It gets even weirder -- Nick also says he masturbates to Mariah's music ... and you'll never guess his favorite self-loving song.

Warning: You will NOT be able to get the image of Nick Cannon pleasuring himself out of your head.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/12/11/nick-cannon-mariah-carey-sex-music-hero/#ixzz2EmGuh1FN


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey &#8207;@MariahCarey
> Monroe's in paradise.. Roc doesn't share the fascination lol http://instagr.am/p/S1ZRc4reOm/
> 
> Forgot Mariah has a hello Kitty room at the apartment lol



awe, so adorable! I want to steal them!!! they look a lot like her.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> You know his boss Mariah, is going to go IN on him for this
> 
> 
> Nick Cannon
> Mariah & I Do the Dirty
> To Her Music
> 
> Mariah Carey's greatest hits just took on a whole new meaning -- because according to her husband Nick Cannon, when it's time for sex, the deed is done to her music.
> 
> Nick was on Howard Stern this AM when he revealed his lovemaking music of choice to the world ... and of course, Mariah is also on board.
> 
> It gets even weirder -- Nick also says he masturbates to Mariah's music ... and you'll never guess his favorite self-loving song.
> 
> Warning: You will NOT be able to get the image of Nick Cannon pleasuring himself out of your head.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/12/11/nick-cannon-mariah-carey-sex-music-hero/#ixzz2EmGuh1FN


ohhhh tmi tmi tmi tmi


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> You know his boss Mariah, is going to go IN on him for this
> 
> 
> Nick Cannon
> Mariah & I Do the Dirty
> To Her Music
> 
> Mariah Carey's greatest hits just took on a whole new meaning -- because according to her husband Nick Cannon, when it's time for sex, the deed is done to her music.
> 
> Nick was on Howard Stern this AM when he revealed his lovemaking music of choice to the world ... and of course, Mariah is also on board.
> 
> It gets even weirder -- Nick also says he masturbates to Mariah's music ... and you'll never guess his favorite self-loving song.
> 
> Warning: You will NOT be able to get the image of Nick Cannon pleasuring himself out of your head.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/12/11/nick-cannon-mariah-carey-sex-music-hero/#ixzz2EmGuh1FN



 WTH??

TMI, MC....have a seat.


----------



## Sassys

"Getting ready for some Christmas shopping! @daniellepriano #ChristmasTimeIsInTheAir"


----------



## yajaira

they have sex?:okay:


----------



## Sassys

yajaira said:


> they have sex?:okay:



Well I am sure Mariah just lays there.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Well I am sure Mariah just lays there.



Not nice


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Well I am sure Mariah just lays there.



i was thinking the same thing honestly


----------



## Sassys

Mariah on the red carpet at the Hollywood Round of American Idol Wednesday, Dec. 12 in Los Angeles.

Again, dressed for a gala. Would it kill her to throw on some slacks and a top


----------



## Sassys

No one else is dressed for a gala. I can't with Mariah.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## PinkTruffle

her boy is just too cute!


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh Mariah and her tacky gowns...


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> *No one else is dressed for a gala. *I can't with Mariah.





That's why we love her, though.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> No one else is dressed for a gala. I can't with Mariah.



but tbh, that's one of her more flattering looks even though it's not event appropriate and it kind of looks like she wrapped herself like a christmas present (here world, a gift for you- Mariah!) . So, I got to at least be like  that her outfit flatters her for once...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The latest look is tame compared to her usual tacky get-ups.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks FABULOUS from the front in that dress. Love the shade of color too.

Sassy, you are expecting too much, you KNOW this is Mimi whom we're dealing with? LOL



Sassys said:


> Mariah on the red carpet at the Hollywood Round of American Idol Wednesday, Dec. 12 in Los Angeles.
> 
> Again, dressed for a gala. Would it kill her to throw on some slacks and a top


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks FABULOUS from the front in that dress. Love the shade of color too.
> 
> Sassy, you are expecting too much, you KNOW this is Mimi whom we're dealing with? LOL



lol, I know and I adore her, but I really wish she would just relax and stop being so over the top


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I actually don't mind Mariah's dress...I'm surprised Nicki looks semi-normal though.*~*


----------



## Ms.parker123

LMAO at how everyone else is dress compared to her. I can definitley see a diva personality on set!


----------



## New-New

Ms.parker123 said:


> LMAO at how everyone else is dress compared to her. I can definitley see a diva personality on set!



which is why nicki popped off...


----------



## whimsic

Sassys said:
			
		

> You know his boss Mariah, is going to go IN on him for this
> 
> Nick Cannon
> Mariah & I Do the Dirty
> To Her Music
> 
> Mariah Carey's greatest hits just took on a whole new meaning -- because according to her husband Nick Cannon, when it's time for sex, the deed is done to her music.
> 
> Nick was on Howard Stern this AM when he revealed his lovemaking music of choice to the world ... and of course, Mariah is also on board.
> 
> It gets even weirder -- Nick also says he masturbates to Mariah's music ... and you'll never guess his favorite self-loving song.
> 
> Warning: You will NOT be able to get the image of Nick Cannon pleasuring himself out of your head.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/12/11/nick-cannon-mariah-carey-sex-music-hero/#ixzz2EmGuh1FN



La la la la la lalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalA! :O


----------



## Sasha2012

Mimi looks fab in this dress, she's such a diva lol


----------



## New-New

^still over the top but it's cute on her. she's wearing the correct size and everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She just needs a little spary of oil sheen in her hair (it looks dry). Other than that, it's a good look!


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Mimi looks fab in this dress, she's such a diva lol



Finally, no prom dress


----------



## DivineMissM

Love everything about that look!  Go Mimi!


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> Finally, no prom dress



for some proms, this would still be appropriate  at least for homecoming! 
I'm actually not loving this dress at all. The sequins are too bulky for her frame IMO.


----------



## New-New

jamidee said:


> for some proms, this would still be appropriate  at least for homecoming!
> I'm actually not loving this dress at all. The sequins are too bulky for her frame IMO.



this and the dress is a bit shapeless for her. mariah is already shaped like a wheat thins box, so she needs her outfit to create a shape.

and a lot of girls at my high school went to prom in cocktail dresses and dresses like this.


----------



## jamidee

New-New said:


> this and the dress is a bit shapeless for her. mariah is already shaped like a wheat thins box, so she needs her outfit to create a shape.
> 
> and a lot of girls at my high school went to prom in cocktail dresses and dresses like this.



wheat thins box  that's about right.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> this and the dress is a bit shapeless for her. mariah is already shaped like a wheat thins box, so she needs her outfit to create a shape.
> 
> and a lot of girls at my high school went to prom in cocktail dresses and dresses like this.



 Last time you said she was shaped like a saltines box lmao


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Last time you said she was shaped like a saltines box lmao



exhibit a


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> exhibit a



You are a MESS, and that is why I love it!!!


----------



## jamidee

New-New said:


> exhibit a



 It's true, this Mimi makes squares look rounded.


----------



## miss_ritz

I had to do a double take at the recent pic of her because at first glance it looked like she was carrying her own plastic bag! But of course Mimi would never carry her own stuff!


----------



## jamidee

miss_ritz said:
			
		

> I had to do a double take at the recent pic of her because at first glance it looked like she was carrying her own plastic bag! But of course Mimi would never carry her own stuff!



I'm surprised she even carried her own babies in her womb.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Roe is beautiful, a diva like her mom!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Monroe is such a cutie!!!*~*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

awww look at her with all those pearls


----------



## afropunkchic

New-New said:


> this and the dress is a bit shapeless for her. *mariah is already shaped like a wheat thins box*, so she needs her outfit to create a shape.
> 
> and a lot of girls at my high school went to prom in cocktail dresses and dresses like this.





New-New said:


> exhibit a







Sassys said:


>



This it too cute.


----------



## Sassys

The Cannons have arrived in Aspen


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I like how is mom is always around, its good for the kids.


----------



## New-New

cute shoes. the amount of jewelry she has on is so over the top.


----------



## Bag*Snob

The jewelry is over the top but, I tell you, if I had those pieces, I would be wearing them just like Mariah.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They look like they have a lot of fun together.  I like her.


----------



## karo

Love her jewelry - it's probably from her mother's store. I would love to see their Aspen home.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

at Nick and his bunny slippers.


----------



## knasarae

As corny as he is, Nick seems to be just what Mariah needs.  I hope they make it.


----------



## Belle49

Is Nick considered a "kept man" As far as I know he makes pretty good money no?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nick has his own money. Before Mariah, he got a big production deal from nickelodeon and produces shows for MTV. He's considered one of the few young black behind the scenes person that has made it in Hollywood. 

He's also a joy to work with 

Mariah and dem babies, are the cherries on top.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> Nick has his own money. Before Mariah, he got a big production deal from nickelodeon and produces shows for MTV. *He's considered one of the few young black behind the scenes person that has made it in Hollywood. *
> 
> He's also a joy to work with
> 
> Mariah and dem babies, are the cherries on top.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> As corny as he is, Nick seems to be just what Mariah needs.  I hope they make it.



I do too!


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> Nick has his own money. Before Mariah, he got a big production deal from nickelodeon and produces shows for MTV. He's considered one of the few young black behind the scenes person that has made it in Hollywood.
> 
> *He's also a joy to work with *
> 
> Mariah and dem babies, are the cherries on top.



Good to hear when people in the business aren't jerks!


----------



## Sassys

karo said:


> Love her jewelry - it's probably from her mother's store. I would love to see their Aspen home.



Store is not her mother's. she has already said that was an incorrect rumor.

http://m.usmag.com/?redirurl=/celeb...y-jeweler-joan-boyce-is-not-my-mother-2012211


----------



## karo

Sassys said:
			
		

> Store is not her mother's. she has already said that was an incorrect rumor.
> 
> http://m.usmag.com/?redirurl=/celebrity-news/news/mariah-carey-jeweler-joan-boyce-is-not-my-mother-2012211



I read it somewhere that her mother owned a store in Aspen, but thanks for clarifying


----------



## Nat

Good thing she's shopping for a new outfit! Mariah Carey teams bizarre check dress with bandage belt to get some retail therapy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-check-dress-bandage-belt-retail-therapy.html

She always manages to look to look glamorous, but sadly that wasnt enough for Mariah Carey on Saturday.
The pop diva hit a low note in a bizarre ensemble as she stepped out in Aspen, Colorado, where she is currently holidaying.
But thankfully, the singer was shopping for some new additions to her wardrobe and was seen hitting the upmarket stores.

Mariah and her entourage were seen leaving the Louis Vuitton store after spending a fair amount of time browsing the pricey items, and the star was then seen chatting to fans outside before heading to Ralph Lauren.

Although Mariahs outfit wasnt entirely snow appropriate, she had been better suited to the freezing weather the day before - if only slightly.
For yet another retail therapy trip the 42-year-old wore a white fur-trimmed gilet over a long-sleeved blue top and jeans.


----------



## Sasha2012

If anyone needs a fashion intervention/make over it's Mariah, she's stuck in 1999. But I love her rosey glow, she's always smiling.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^she 's so far behind I don't even think it's possible. She's at her worst in Aspen.


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks pretty from the neck up.  But that black and white outfit has got to go.  What was she thinking?


----------



## Nat

I can't decide which is worse......her hair or the tablecloth dress?


----------



## cocosapphire

*Mariah struggles to zip up her too-small jacket on yet another Aspen shopping trip*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jacket-Aspen-shopping-trip.html#ixzz2Fw5n7MDy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mariah, girl.....

Like, where do I even begin?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The picnic table cloth dress is giving me extra life.


----------



## Sassys

cocosapphire said:


> *Mariah struggles to zip up her too-small jacket on yet another Aspen shopping trip*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jacket-Aspen-shopping-trip.html#ixzz2Fw5n7MDy



I can't even comment


----------



## DC-Cutie

Not only does MiMi think she's 12 years old, she also insist on wearing clothes from the juniors department!


----------



## Sasha2012

cocosapphire said:


> *Mariah struggles to zip up her too-small jacket on yet another Aspen shopping trip*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jacket-Aspen-shopping-trip.html#ixzz2Fw5n7MDy



She knows she's wrong for wearing Monroe's jacket.


----------



## Nat

I'm gasping for breath


----------



## morgan20

Too funny ladies!


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> She knows she's wrong for wearing Monroe's jacket.


----------



## laurad1001

Still love her though, amazing talent.


----------



## PinkTruffle

seriously, why doesn't she just size up?  Even a one size up would make a difference.


----------



## Nat

She can't help it. She got stuck in the '80s.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Just once I want to see the bodyguard walk away, and see what she does. Would she actually walk on her own or just stand there

12/24


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks tacky but Mimi is such a dive, I love it lol she's one of those people that even when she falls she'll fall gracefully.


----------



## Jahpson

Sasha2012 said:


> She knows she's wrong for wearing Monroe's jacket.



Can't wait until Monroe is a teenager, Mariah will hear it. Hopefully she will make her dress her own age. lol


----------



## BagLovingMom

DC-Cutie said:


> Not only does MiMi think she's 12 years old, she also insist on wearing clothes from the juniors department!



YES! And she has for years....I never will understand it!


----------



## Sassys

My favorite celeb couple and my favorite celeb kids (twins)


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## legaldiva

I think Mariah is hysterical.  In a Dolly Parton kind of way that I really appreciate.

And I think they are truly family people who love their kids.  That little girl & her glasses is too cute.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## karo

These pics are just too cute!!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## babypie

The look on the bodyguard's face is priceless.  She sold that butterfly ring on hsn


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


>



*~*I'm loving the Christmas pics...they are such a cute family!!*~*


----------



## Queenie719

Those pics are too cute for words!!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I love toddler glasses


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like fun times at the Cannon household.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

dc-cutie said:


> not only does mimi think she's 12 years old, she also insist on wearing clothes from the juniors department!




lol!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sasha2012 said:


> She knows she's wrong for wearing Monroe's jacket.



:lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

legaldiva said:


> I think Mariah is hysterical.  In a Dolly Parton kind of way that I really appreciate.
> 
> And I think they are truly family people who love their kids.  That little girl & her glasses is too cute.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah, Nick and twins arriving in Australia


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

I NEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDD that Louis Vuitton Christopher backpack. Need.


----------



## Sassys

Here we go with the prom dress


----------



## karo

Thanks for all the pics Sassys! I really have a thing for this family. They seem so happy and in love


----------



## Sassys

karo said:


> Thanks for all the pics Sassys! I really have a thing for this family. They seem so happy and in love



I adore this family!! Every time I see pics of them I just have to stare for a bit


----------



## knasarae

karo said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the pics Sassys! I really have a thing for this family. They seem so happy and in love



Yes!! I am really rooting for them. I just think they are so cute!


----------



## Sassys

12/28/12 in Australia
Aww, Roc has a wubby


----------



## Sassys




----------



## PurseNut911

These pictures made me smile. Thank you, Sassys!  Mariah rocks yet another prom dress, lol.  You gotta love her diva-ness.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I say this a lot, but they are a cute family. I could never have pictured Nick as a family man or Mariah as a mom, but it seems natural for them. Love it!!*~*


----------



## Sassys

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I say this a lot, but they are a cute family. I could never have pictured Nick as a family man or Mariah as a mom, but it seems natural for them. Love it!!*~*



Agree, but Mariah IMO never looks comfortable holding them. It may be she is scared of falling in her heels while holding them, but she always looks scared to hold her own kids. Most parents carry their kids on their hip and Mariah always holds them in the front of her, which people who are not comfortable with kids do. Also, parents always hold the kid with one hand (like Nick), becase they are use to it and it is second nature. Look at all pics of mariah holding them and it is always with both arms in front of her


----------



## New-New

^nick does seem to be a lot more "natural" I guess with his kids. Like he makes it look effortless. Then again he's not walking a gangplank in stilettos.


----------



## babypie

Sassys said:


> Agree, but Mariah IMO never looks comfortable holding them. It may be she is scared of falling in her heels while holding them, but she always looks scared to hold her own kids. Most parents carry their kids on their hip and Mariah always holds them in the front of her, which people who are not comfortable with kids do. Also, parents always hold the kid with one hand (like Nick), becase they are use to it and it is second nature. Look at all pics of mariah holding them and it is always with both arms in front of her



Mariah can't even walk on her own without someone holding her hand...


----------



## Sassys

Mariah & Nick Ring in 2013 in Australia


----------



## kittenslingerie

Their kids are really pretty.


----------



## DivineMissM

New-New said:


> ^nick does seem to be a lot more "natural" I guess with his kids. Like he makes it look effortless. Then again he's not walking a gangplank in stilettos.



Right.  I think the uncomfortable look is because of her getups.  If she'd dress in normal clothes and shoes she'd probably be just fine.


----------



## Sasha2012

How is Mariah gonna try to hold one of them kids walking on a dock when someone needs to hold her.


----------



## Sassys

Performing in Australia


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Performing in Australia
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/13825619.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/22390659.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/210/27233250.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/145/20318768.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/41040508.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/ail9irceaat6ce.jpg/
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97qEKDM2dj4">YouTube Link</a>



Am I the only 1 who gets tired of watching her parade  the kids out on the stage?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Am I the only 1 who gets tired of watching her parade  the kids out on the stage?



This is the first time she has ever bought them on stage. Are you talking about Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## Sassys

In Sydney


----------



## Sassys

Mariah brings twins on stage 1:52


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aww at her daughters lil dress on stage


----------



## knasarae

Monroe said she's ready to be a star!!! So cute!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> This is the first time she has ever bought them on stage. Are you talking about Jennifer Lopez?



no, talking about Mariah...she has brought them on stage at other events and concerts.

If she chooses to make a website/show pics of them I feel that's one thing, but I don't like the idea of bringing them on stage.


----------



## YSoLovely

Saw some clips from her shows Down Under... SO good... so, so good! Her voice... ahfsjhfhajghdaf!!!!11!!!1!


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Saw some clips from her shows Down Under... SO good... so, so good! Her voice... ahfsjhfhajghdaf!!!!11!!!1!



at that gif


----------



## milesarlington




----------



## handbag_fetish

This might be old news but I just heard the other day that Mariah gives her kids baths using bottled water only and uses La Mer Creme de La Mer moisturizer on their whole bodies. I mean I cant say I'm surprised I just found that interesting.

For those who dont know Creme De La Mer is $150 for 1 oz. and they sell a $1900 jar with 16 oz.

Nick and Mariah are my favorite celeb couple and their kids are adorable! Those Christmas pictures are unreal. Their Aspen house looks like a Christmas wonderland and everything is perfect down to the little Moncler snowsuits the twins are in! Ugh, I only hope I can have a family like this in the future!


----------



## handbag_fetish

I dont remember seeing this posted..


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey Talks Music, Motherhood and Her Relationship with Nicki Minaj

In the two decades since she burst onto the scene, Mariah Carey has produced more chart-topping singles than Elvis.

With more than 200 million albums sold, she is now the best selling female artist of all time. In a tucked away corner of her palatial New York City penthouse are Grammys, Vibe awards, World Music awards -- accolades from an unparalleled career.

The singer, who is expected to release a new album in the coming months, sat down for an exclusive interview with ABC's Barbara Walters to talk about her music, being a mother to twins and what's in store for her future.

We're used to seeing Carey on stage, belting out her music with a voice of staggering power and range. But starting next week, she will be judging the singers, instead of being the singer, as a new judge of American Idol.

And her star power doesn't come cheap. Although she wouldn't confirm it, Carey is reportedly being paid $18 million a season.

"I think we're in the ballpark, [but] I can't even talk about those things," she told Walters.

But it's not only Carey's salary that is drawing attention these days. It's her relationship with fellow "Idol" judge, Nicki Minaj.

In October, TMZ released a video of a heated argument between the two divas during an audition in North Carolina. After the cameras were off, Carey claims others heard Minaj take it even further and say, "If I had a gun, I would shoot that *****," as Walters reported on her daytime talk show, The View.

"It felt like an unsafe work environment," Carey said. "Anytime anybody's reeling threats at somebody, you know, it's not appropriate. I'm a professional. I'm not used to that type of environment."

As a result, Carey said she hired more security.

"I just felt it was the appropriate thing to do," she said. "Sitting there on the road with two babies, I'm not going to take any chances."

Minaj has denied saying anything about a gun, calling the statement a "fabrication." When ABC News asked her for comment for this story, her representative said "she's said what she's saying on this topic."

"For all the drama, I hope it helps the show," Carey said. "I think it's a classic, classy show and it didn't need this."

The public battle with Minaj is not the only challenge Carey faced recently. Nick Cannon, her husband of five years and the host of the rival competitive singing show, "America's Got Talent," suddenly fell ill and was hospitalized for kidney failure last year.

"It was very serious, but he's got some great doctors who really got in there and helped him out and at this point he is doing great," she said. "He's better than ever."

His struggle with that life-threatening illness inspired her recently released song, "Triumphant."

"I was just trying to encourage people to never give up and to get through and to persevere," Carey said. "And that's what the meaning of 'Triumphant' was to me."

The couple have something else to rejoice over: Their 20-month-old twins, a girl named Monroe and a little boy named Morrocan.

"I call her Miss Monroe, and that kind of dictated her personality," Carey said of her daughter. "She's a total diva. She's into jewelry. She's fascinated by jewelry."

Her son's nickname, she said, is "Rock."

"He's my pal," Carey said. "He'll just watch movies with me. We've watched 'Shrek' I don't know how many times. We watch movies all the time together, relax. He's more chill."

The power couple recently celebrated the twins' first birthday in true diva style with a family trip to Paris, where they renewed their vows on the Eiffel Tower. In fact, they renew their vows every year.

"[Nick] is just as festive as I am," Carey said. "I'm very, very festive, and he kind of almost trumps me there."

Despite the glamorous trips, Carey is trying to stay close to home, for now, to spend quality time with the kids. She said she and Minaj have made up, and she is looking forward to the return of American Idol for its 12th season next week.

"For me, ultimately, this is about the kids, the contestants," Carey said. "I've been blessed to live my dream more than half my life, so I want help give that back to someone else."

*Video of interview*: http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...od-nicki-minaj/story?id=18134808#.UOrvxpGaLTq


----------



## Sassys

So we are suppose to believe Mariah went from this gut on 1/3/13


 

 


To this on 1/6/13


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> So we are suppose to believe Mariah went from this gut on 1/3/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this on 1/6/13



She's sucking in with everything she's got.  lol  And still used Photoshop.  My tummy is by no means flat but I don't go around pretending it is either.  I dress for the body I have, not the body I want Photoshop to give me.  lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well at least she didn't spray the abs on.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well at least she didn't spray the abs on.



 Those were the days


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She wants to exhale so bad. 

C'mon, Mimi. Stop the madness.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> So we are suppose to believe Mariah went from this gut on 1/3/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this on 1/6/13



LOL oh lord Mariah, when she exhales we'll feel the winds from Australia.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tummy tuck


----------



## New-New

God, she looks so uncomfortable. 

And American Idol is messy as hayle for exploiting that fight.


----------



## limom

Tommy Mitola(spelling ?) is coming out with a book called "hit maker" right before Idol.
Apparently, he disclosed some dirt on Mariah.
Gee, I wonder if he also talked on his effort to deny and minimize Mariah's true ethnicity in order to maximize market shares.
And how he manipulated Mariah and her family.
He is an aZZhole of first order.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Tommy Mitola(spelling ?) is coming out with a book called "hit maker" right before Idol.
> Apparently, he disclosed some dirt on Mariah.
> *Gee, I wonder if he also talked on his effort to deny and minimize Mariah's true ethnicity in order to maximize market shares.*And how he manipulated Mariah and her family.
> He is an aZZhole of first order.



Totally saw this...cause when you see her now, she is VERY in touch with her heritage.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Totally saw this...cause when you see her now, she is VERY in touch with her heritage.



Or, is she very in touch because she wants to be accepted by the black community and not be the "white girl" with the black voice. I feel like when she left Tommy, it was all about hanging out with black rappers all the time (Diddy, Damon Dash, Jay Z, Nas, Jermaine Dupri).

Mariah uses the "white girl" with the black voice when it is beneficial to her. This is the reason she never liked Christina A. Christina became the new white girl with a black voice.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Or, is she very in touch because she wants to be accepted by the black community and not be the "white girl" with the black voice. I feel like when she left Tommy, it was all about hanging out with black rappers all the time (Diddy, Damon Dash, Jay Z, Nas, Jermaine Dupri).
> 
> *Mariah uses the "white girl" with the black voice when it is beneficial to her. *This is the reason she never liked Christina A. Christina became the new white girl with a black voice.



bloop! that's why she gets the side eye from me quite a bit. like when she tried to play all poor and defenseless by hiring more security after nicki popped off on her. bye girl fly girl, nicki ain't threaten you like that, and even if she did, you know she ain't about that life like that.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> bloop! that's why she gets the side eye from me quite a bit. like when she tried to play all poor and defenseless by hiring more security after nicki popped off on her. bye girl fly girl, nicki ain't threaten you like that, and even if she did, you know she ain't about that life like that.



Agree. I love Mariah, but she is just to extra for me. Last night's interview she made a snide comment about Nicki saying, Oh I didn't know she was a singer, I thought she was a rapper (and she rolled her eyes HARD). Mariah needs to come off the high horse, you are a singer. You did not cure cancer or save a life. I adore Mariah the singer, but Mariah the person not so much.

Mariah never denied she was half black from day one, maybe Tommy told her not to talk so much about that (who knows).


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Agree. I love Mariah, but she is just to extra for me. Last night's interview she made a snide comment about Nicki saying, Oh I didn't know she was a singer, I thought she was a rapper (and she rolled her eyes HARD). Mariah needs to come off the high horse, you are a singer. You did not cure cancer or save a life. I adore Mariah the singer, but Mariah the person not so much.
> 
> Mariah never denied she was half black from day one, maybe Tommy told her not to talk so much about that (who knows).



Wrong! while Mariah is no Mensa material and annoying with her butterflies and hello kitties craziness. He was a first grade azzhole. She was not ALLOWED 
To so much discuss it and while she made that choice to become successful.
He was in control of EVERYTHING and threatened her to take her back to where she came from. While Mimi loved the lifestyle and somehow sold out for success. He was a super jerk to everyone, including the execs. At CBS records.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Wrong! while Mariah is no Mensa material and annoying with her butterflies and hello kitties craziness. He was a first grade azzhole. She was not ALLOWED
> To so much discuss it and while she made that choice to become successful.
> He was in control of EVERYTHING and threatened her to take her back to where she came from. While Mimi loved the lifestyle and somehow sold out for success. He was a super jerk to everyone, including the execs. At CBS records.



Uh, do you know them personally?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

"It felt like an unsafe work environment"







Girl, boom.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> "It felt like an unsafe work environment"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, boom.





How hard did she roll her eyes


----------



## Sassys

at the 2013 Winter TCA Tour panel for American Idol 1/8


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's about time for mariah to realize, she's no longer a size small, no need to walk around uncomfortable sucking her stomach in and just embrace her new size.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's about time for mariah to realize, she's no longer a size small, no need to walk around uncomfortable sucking her stomach in and just embrace her new size.



She's Monroe's problem now


----------



## NY_Mami

Why does she have cat scratches on her Loubs???....


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> Why does she have cat scratches on her Loubs???....



To make them less slippery. Brand new louboutins don't have any grips, so some people scratch them.


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> To make them less slippery. Brand new louboutins don't have any grips, so some people scratch them.



I'd just rather get some vibrams.... I saw similar chicken scratches on the Vauthier Pigalles...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> To make them less slippery. Brand new louboutins don't have any grips, so some people scratch them.



Yep!


----------



## NY_Mami

I bet Nicki and Mariah are gonna get into a fight on one of the live segments....


----------



## DC-Cutie

NY_Mami said:


> I'd just rather get some vibrams.... I saw similar chicken scratches on the Vauthier Pigalles...



I get them resoled after a few wears, not right out the box.   The scratches don't bother me, rather have them than sliding all over the place.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nicki looks thrilled to be there, lol. 

Mimi looks like she's dying to exhale, as usual.


----------



## qudz104

I love her necklace!!


----------



## Jasmine K.

Mimi looks quite squishy. Love love love her necklace however. Nicki looks good and relatively normal.


----------



## Sassys

It's a knock out! Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj row during American Idol press conference... and it's battle of the busts too


The duelling divas Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj have revealed that their cat fighting on American Idol isn't an act - and their latest public snipe-fest is proof. 
The judges of the hit singing show were at a press conference for the Television Critics Association Winter Tour on Tuesday morning and while things started out pleasantly enough with the two stars complementing each other, the atmosphere soon soured. 
When asked if their sparring was real or merely a ploy to generate more buzz about the show, Mariah, said: 'It&#8217;s a passionate panel.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nference--battle-busts-too.html#ixzz2HRXLxXzY


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> I get them resoled after a few wears, not right out the box.   The scratches don't bother me, rather have them than sliding all over the place.



Yuuuuup....


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Or, is she very in touch because she wants to be accepted by the black community and not be the "white girl" with the black voice. I feel like when she left Tommy, it was all about hanging out with black rappers all the time (Diddy, Damon Dash, Jay Z, Nas, Jermaine Dupri).
> 
> Mariah uses the "white girl" with the black voice when it is beneficial to her. This is the reason she never liked Christina A. Christina became the new white girl with a black voice.



No I don't believe  her being connected to her heritage because she hung out with rap stars ert ...I base it on her close connected friends from her childhood into  her celebritydom... not only that, showcasing people color in her Christmas specials, on her staff...I really truly do think that she's in touch with her heritage And I don't think it's just for show...

And I'm sorry, I don't blame her comments about Nikki, she does not have talent.


----------



## butterfli312

As a biracial person myself (Hispanic & Caucaian) although not African American...I relate to Mariah on so many levels. I've met her 3x's lol lucky me & she came across as very kind & genuine. I agree that she is in touch with her culture/heritage.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Sassys said:


> Or, is she very in touch because she wants to be accepted by the black community and not be the "white girl" with the black voice. I feel like when she left Tommy, it was all about hanging out with black rappers all the time (Diddy, Damon Dash, Jay Z, Nas, Jermaine Dupri).
> 
> Mariah uses the "white girl" with the black voice when it is beneficial to her. This is the reason she never liked Christina A. Christina became the new white girl with a black voice.



I have to disagree, I think she I really is in touch with her heritage and not to just be accepted by the black community. She had no control over her career in the beginning and its obvious that when she was given a little control she immediately started to go more from an R&B/Pop singer to strictly R&B/Hip-Hop.

Every album she released after her marriage to Tommy has been R&B with Hip-Hop collabos. Even her most recent albums have stayed true to her style and she did not change her music to sell more or get more radio play like other artists. She is just a natural talent who doesnt need all the gimmicks to stay relevant and sell albums. I love that she stayed true to R&B and didnt decide to add a dance beat to her songs. 

Plus Mariah is not a white girl with a black voice- she is black. Christina is not black so she can have the title of the "white girl with a black voice."


----------



## ByeKitty

handbag_fetish said:


> I have to disagree, I think she I really is in touch with her heritage and not to just be accepted by the black community. She had no control over her career in the beginning and its obvious that when she was given a little control she immediately started to go more from an R&B/Pop singer to strictly R&B/Hip-Hop.
> 
> Every album she released after her marriage to Tommy has been R&B with Hip-Hop collabos. Even her most recent albums have stayed true to her style and she did not change her music to sell more or get more radio play like other artists. She is just a natural talent who doesnt need all the gimmicks to stay relevant and sell albums. I love that she stayed true to R&B and didnt decide to add a dance beat to her songs.
> 
> *Plus Mariah is not a white girl with a black voice- she is black.* Christina is not black so she can have the title of the "white girl with a black voice."


I don't know much about this topic, but isn't Mariah like 50/50? Which means she is technically both black and white (hispanic..?)?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mariah was accepted by the black community since day 1. From when she stepped foot on to the Apollo stage with Vision of Love. 

No one has ever liked Aguilera. lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I will admit in the beginning there was a lot of "is she or isn't she one of 'us" talk in the black community. But, once she opened her mouth to sang folks said "yep, she's one of us!"  

Now, Teena Marie will always be one of us. Forever and ever, even though she's not even black. 

I can't say the same for Christina.


----------



## whimsic

That necklace &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## handbag_fetish

BagOuttaHell said:


> Mariah was accepted by the black community since day 1. From when she stepped foot on to the Apollo stage with Vision of Love.
> 
> No one has ever liked Aguilera. lol.



Exactly! Nobody likes Aquilera. lol Even though I do like some of her songs.


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:


> It's about time for mariah to realize, she's no longer a size small, no need to walk around uncomfortable sucking her stomach in and just embrace her new size.




It's been time for awhile. 

I like her a lot, it actually kind of makes me sad that she isn't more confident in her looks.  That PS'd bikini pic the other day was just sad.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mariah is never going to recognize a birthday or a dress size. 

Never have. Never will.


----------



## GOALdigger

nikki looks good love the black wig on her.


----------



## Sassys

UCLA University on Wednesday night. Someone needs to be FIRED form Jenny NOW!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That hair is a no.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Mariah needs to slim it back down fast! She is so much more pretty than Nicki and Nicki is showing her up in the looks department. Nicki looks thin and on point!


----------



## handbag_fetish

Whats going on music wise with Mariah? I'm waiting for another album like The Emancipation of Mimi. We Belong Together is my favorite song of all time and it never gets old!


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> UCLA University on Wednesday night. Someone needs to be FIRED form Jenny NOW!



Who she think she foolin wit that drawstring ponytail? No, ma'am.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Who she think she foolin wit that drawstring ponytail? No, ma'am.




What is wrong with her hair? I am more concerned with her earlobes.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> What is wrong with her hair?



If yo edges ain't right, don't pull your hair back. If you got a big forehead, don't pull you hair back. I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## Ladybug09

I like Nikki's dressss...

If Mariah would get rid of those HUGEEEEEE implants then I think that she wouldn't looks so huge!!!  Most of the weight is coming from up top!


----------



## karo

handbag_fetish said:
			
		

> Whats going on music wise with Mariah? I'm waiting for another album like The Emancipation of Mimi. We Belong Together is my favorite song of all time and it never gets old!



Amen to that. I think it was one of her best albums, but I live old Mariah albums.


----------



## luvs*it*

handbag_fetish said:


> Whats going on music wise with Mariah? I'm waiting for another album like The Emancipation of Mimi. We Belong Together is my favorite song of all time and it never gets old!



*~*YAAAAAAAAAAAS!!!! That album was on repeat for at least 2 months in my car...I miss that Mimi (& Daydream-Butterfly era Mimi)!!*~*


----------



## babypie

Goodness Mariah looks so bloated and swollen.  LOL @ her earlobe


----------



## Sasha2012

Those earrings are so glam but they look painful..._*sings* do your ears hang low do they wobble to and fro..._


----------



## BambiCouture94

I never realized how tall MC was. I like her now....


----------



## Sassys

So cute


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> What is wrong with her hair? I am more concerned with her earlobes.


I won't wear earrings like that because droopy earlobes are so matronly. But I'm a lot older than her, so I have to consider these things.  

Didn't we just see a bikini picture of her in the water and looking very slim?


----------



## morgan20

What's happening to Mariah's mouth area?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

They are adorable. Roc got a forehead on him, Monroe is so cute with her corrective lenses.


----------



## New-New

i wish i had the money to fly private


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> They are adorable. *Roc got a forehead on him*, Monroe is so cute with her corrective lenses.



He really does...


----------



## handbag_fetish

Mariah is so fabulous! Love the jet pic. they are an adorable family.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

New-New said:


> Who she think she foolin wit that drawstring ponytail? No, ma'am.


----------



## Sassys

Damn, can a man have some privacy LMAO


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I cringe when I see parents posting pics of their kids on the toilet. That ish is not cute.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I cringe when I see parents posting pics of their kids on the toilet. That ish is not cute.



I am sure Mariah was not pleased. I don't see it on Nick's instagram, so maybe she had him remove it. I don't see her being the one that sent it out.


----------



## Sternchen

The latest set of pics (not the toilet one) are too adorable


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Damn, can a man have some privacy LMAO



they are wrong for that. lol


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I love pics like these...cute family!!*~*


----------



## terebina786

My aunt sent my dad pics of her son's first potty in the toilet.  He would have much rather had a pic of him on the toilet


----------



## Queenie719

They are too cute! I love it that she shares pics of the kids, unlike the stingy queen Bey!


----------



## Sassys

Queenie719 said:


> They are too cute! I love it that she shares pics of the kids, unlike the stingy queen Bey!



lol. I wouldn't show my kids either if I were a celeb.

When you are a fan of a celeb, you are a fan of their singing, acting, dancing, etc. What they do in their personal life is really none of our business and they don't owe us anything, except the talent you admire about them. I would never tell the world, I am pregnant, or getting married or talk about my kids. You pay to see my movies, or sing and that is what I am going to give you. JMO.


----------



## Queenie719

Sassys said:


> lol. I wouldn't show my kids eitier if I were a celeb.
> 
> When you are a fan of a celeb, you are a fan of their singing, acting, dancing, etc. What they do in their personal life is really none of our business and they don't owe us anything, except the talent you admire about them. I would never tell the world, I am pregnant, or getting married or talk about my kids. You pay to see my movies, or sing and that is what I am going to give you. JMO.



I'm not a fan of either one per se, but I am a fan of babies  But yes people are free to do as they please with their baby pics.  






(But I still think she is stingy:ninja


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> lol. I wouldn't show my kids either if I were a celeb.
> 
> When you are a fan of a celeb, you are a fan of their singing, acting, dancing, etc. What they do in their personal life is really none of our business and they don't owe us anything, except the talent you admire about them. I would never tell the world, I am pregnant, or getting married or talk about my kids. You pay to see my movies, or sing and that is what I am going to give you. JMO.



 I keep my private life private... people can talk about me and call me big forehead and whatnot all day but my children no ma'am, that's when I would be ready to fight :boxing:


----------



## Sassys




----------



## sharknbark

Sassys said:


>



I really want to know if she put on her jewelry for the photo or if she actually goes to sleep wearing all those diamonds.


----------



## Kansashalo

New-New said:


> Who she think she foolin wit that drawstring ponytail? No, ma'am.







Sasha2012 said:


> They are adorable. Roc got a forehead on him, Monroe is so cute with her corrective lenses.



He does.  but I think he will grow into his forehead eventually.


----------



## knasarae

sharknbark said:


> I really want to know if she put on her jewelry for the photo or if she actually goes to sleep wearing all those diamonds.



She probably does! 

Something about her smile seems weird... been like that for a while.  But I can't place my finger on what bothers me. I feel like there's something odd going on with her face but I only really notice it when she smiles.  *shrugs* maybe it's just me.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> She probably does!
> 
> Something about her smile seems weird... been like that for a while.  But I can't place my finger on what bothers me. I feel like there's something odd going on with her face but I only really notice it when she smiles.  *shrugs* maybe it's just me.



I am watching idol and something is off. Not sure what it is. Sort of like when you have a very bad cold and your face looks congested/puffy/nasally


----------



## Sassys




----------



## lulu212121

Oh my...she makes her kids watch her on TV!!!


----------



## Sassys

'This is what I deal with!' Mariah Carey's fury as Nicki Minaj rejects American Idol hopeful for wearing the same colour eye shadow

American Idol judges Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj feuded on American Idol after the rapper admitted she did not vote for an act because she was wearing the same colour eye shadow.

And the drama left Keith Urban telling the women he felt like their 'scratching post' as they displayed their claws during the Chicago leg of auditions.

Urban was stuck between the two divas as the pair of superstars traded barbs, rolled their eyes, pointed and wagged fingers at each other.

Video: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...testant-wearing-EYE-SHADOW.html#ixzz2IMPhIdHm


----------



## Sassys

This is my first time ever watching American Idol and only am watching because I am a huge Mariah fan. BUT, it is exhausting watching her and Nicki. First Mariah, clearly does not want to be there and only votes the way the majority votes. Also, the dahling this and dahling that is just to much. I can't. I could only stomach 10min of it last night.

I don't know how the other judges were in the past, but they made a huge mistake putting both Mariah and Nicki on.  Wendy made a great suggestion. They should have asked Queen Latifah instead of Nicki.

Mariah should have had in her contract no other female judges but me OR I get a say in who the other female judge is. Clearly if they are paying her $18mil they mist think she is the sh$t and she could have used that to get what she wants.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


>



I love how she seems to have beds and/or lounge chairs in every single room of her house.  Including kitchen and bathrooms.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wend said they should have had Queen Latifah on, cause she would have been able to deal with Mariah...with a level of maturity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Wend said they should have had Queen Latifah on, cause she would have been able to deal with Mariah...with a level of maturity.



and mutual respect.  Queen would have been GREAT!


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> and mutual respect.  Queen would have been GREAT!



yep, that too most definitely...I'm sorry, but Niki is no talent and absolutely NO longevity to her career so who is she to be telling someone if they sound good or bad...


----------



## Sassys

Mariah leaving her apartment yesterday. WTF! I am going to need Nick to show is wife some attention so she can stop this foolishness.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

SMH

Cut it out, Mariah.


----------



## Nathalya

No Mariah!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mimi needs her tail beat!!!!!!  Her "Fantasy" days are OVER!


----------



## babypie

I love the disinterested unimpressed look on the lady in the third pic


----------



## Sassys

babypie said:


> I love the disinterested unimpressed look on the lady in the third pic



LOL. True New Yorker


----------



## DivineMissM

What on earth?


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's my jacket twin!  But I like to rock mine with a shirt, lol!


----------



## meluvs2shop

not cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Still borrowing Monroe's tops I see...


----------



## jamidee

sayyyy wattt?? where are the rest of the clothes!? that belly.... smh mimi no.


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> This is my first time ever watching American Idol and only am watching because I am a huge Mariah fan. BUT, it is exhausting watching her and Nicki. First Mariah, clearly does not want to be there and only votes the way the majority votes. Also, the dahling this and dahling that is just to much. I can't. I could only stomach 10min of it last night.
> 
> I don't know how the other judges were in the past, but they made a huge mistake putting both Mariah and Nicki on.  Wendy made a great suggestion. They should have asked Queen Latifah instead of Nicki.
> 
> Mariah should have had in her contract no other female judges but me OR I get a say in who the other female judge is. Clearly if they are paying her $18mil they mist think she is the sh$t and she could have used that to get what she wants.



I think they did it for ratings. Judges have always feuded in some way. Also, I find mariah says the same thing over and over... with little to no expression. She's acted very disinterested. Nicki on the other hand is surprisingly funny. She is rather sly with her barbs and I find it amusing. Yea, talentless, but entertaining. She's the only one carrying the show right now IMO. Someone's got to fill steven tyler's shoes...
We'll see if she remains interesting once the real show starts (steven tyler became a drag once everyone had talent as well... doesn't present many opportunities for wit)... I doubt she will, maybe that's when mimi will shine.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I must still be asleep because that outfit cannot be real. 


Beyonce, Christina, Kim and Mariah all show that all the money in the world can't buy you style. Smh.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah made a surprise appearance on the set of Nick Cannon Presents: Wild 'N Out at Unitel/AMV Studios in New York City, NY on Thursday, Jan. 31st.


----------



## GOALdigger

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I must still be asleep because that outfit cannot be real.
> 
> 
> Beyonce, Christina, Kim and Mariah all show that all the money in the world can't buy you style. Smh.



Yes it can its called a STYLIST. As long as they have no input that would be fabulous.


----------



## New-New

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I must still be asleep because that outfit cannot be real.
> 
> 
> Beyonce, Christina, Kim and Mariah all show that all the money in the world can't buy you style. Smh.



but bey doesn't look as bad as the others you listed.


----------



## Sassys

Can't figure out what she is doing to her face

Still pon de mic at 9:36am after a whole night of creative moments. Gonna finish this for ya Lambypals !


----------



## knasarae

^Me either but when you do please let me know lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has that presciption med puffiness that she had a while back.


----------



## Sasha2012

Looks like age, weight and years of drinking.


----------



## New-New

Lawd, that pink sweat suit. I can't. 

Jesus be a fence.


----------



## morgan20

^^ he he


----------



## Sassys

Boys day out in NYC


----------



## sandigirl

I don't care how big she gets or what she wears, I can't help but love her. 

*exits while singing _'Hero'_*


----------



## Sasha2012

sandigirl said:


> I don't care how big she gets or what she wears, I can't help but love her.
> 
> *exits while singing _'Hero'_*



Same. I love Mimi's tacky self and her diva antics.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Boys day out in NYC



Oh I just love pics like these.


----------



## DivineMissM

sandigirl said:


> I don't care how big she gets or what she wears, I can't help but love her.
> 
> *exits while singing _'Hero'_*



You and me both!  She's a tacky mess, but I love her.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

She know she dead azz wrong for that drawstring ponytail. SHE THINK SHE FOOLIN SOMEBODY.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> She know she dead azz wrong for that drawstring ponytail. SHE THINK SHE FOOLIN SOMEBODY.



Leave her ponytail alone.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Leave her ponytail alone.



F*** a YouTube tutorial. She put that mess on straight from the pack.


----------



## Sasha2012

New-New said:


> She know she dead azz wrong for that drawstring ponytail. SHE THINK SHE FOOLIN SOMEBODY.



Did you expect anything less from Mimi drawstring and all


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO at the grumpy dog and the glittery candles!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> F*** a YouTube tutorial. She put that mess on straight from the pack.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 1)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The tightness of her outfits in the chesticles on _Idol_, makes my boobs ache. Give those things some air Mimi, ffs. You'll strangle yourself at bra level.

She's sweet on Idol, but making her kids watch? Don't they have a naughty corner in their house?


----------



## New-New

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The tightness of her outfits in the chesticles on _Idol_, makes my boobs ache. Give those things some air Mimi, ffs. You'll strangle yourself at bra level.
> 
> She's sweet on Idol, but making her kids watch? Don't they have a naughty corner in their house?



She's teaching the kids how to make underhanded comments, love.


----------



## Sasha2012

More from today.

I love her coat.


----------



## karo

I have to admit that I like her last two outfits.


----------



## butterfli312

Sasha2012 said:


> More from today.
> 
> I love her coat.



Love Mariah. Like the coat...but it still reminds me of Walmart Couture...


----------



## Sasha2012

butterfli312 said:


> Love Mariah. Like the coat...but it still reminds me of Walmart Couture...



Walmart couture  that's so accurate. I love Mimi and her eternally 12 candy bling diva self.


----------



## butterfli312

Sasha2012 said:


> Wlamart couture  that's so accurate. I love Mimi and her eternally 12 candy bling diva self.



Lol that coat is ghetto fabulous _dahling_


----------



## Sasha2012

butterfli312 said:


> Lol that coat is ghetto fabulous _dahling_


----------



## Kimm992

Is she really taking a bath with her dog???


----------



## Sasha2012

Kimm992 said:


> Is she really taking a bath with her dog???



I think she said he likes to jump in.


----------



## Alexenjie

Ugly ring on her left hand. If that is her diamond engagement or wedding ring it photographs terribly.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> I think she said he likes to jump in.



That is not the face of a dog that willingly jumped in.


----------



## Sasha2012

New fragrance coming.


----------



## Ladybug09

She's got some color in this ad..


----------



## ByeKitty

The bottle gives me MJ "Daisy" vibes.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Yup, just a bit.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Mariah surprises Jermaine Dupri


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karo said:


> I have to admit that I like her last two outfits.



Not as bad as some of her other looks


----------



## handbag_fetish

on Kelly and Michael

We get it Mariah, your a legend. lol


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 7)


----------



## New-New

you were doing so well, mariah...

these latest 2 outfits look a mess. i did like her interview with kelly and michael.


----------



## handbag_fetish

I like the long black dress in that last pic. with the Tom Ford heels. ^ The dress on the carpet looks a mess and her pose isnt helping... But she does look like she lost some weight!


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> (March 7)



those boobs looked like they hurt last night.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Even with Mariah's diva antics and some what delusional ways, she manages to write so many down-to-earth, meaningful, songs. I love Almost Home, Hero, Through the Rain, Fly Like A Bird, Make it Happen, One Sweet Day, We Belong Together, pretty much all of her songs! She writes music that is moving and meaningful and then she has an incredible voice to sing the songs. She can also be sexy without all the dancing and suggestive lyrics. 

I just love how she can be all "dahling" and fabulous then let go of her bodyguard's hand and get real and emotional while being humble and uplifting to her fans. I think thats the main reason that her diva-ness is not only tolerable but loved. At least by me!


----------



## handbag_fetish




----------



## Sasha2012

Aww they're always so happy together


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Idol March 14th





March 13th


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Aww, they look cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

They seem liks a fun family, cute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mariah makes every holiday extra festive.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> mariah makes every holiday extra festive.



It's cause she's just EXTRA


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> It's cause she's just EXTRA


don't be jealous. LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

Dem babies are so cute. I love how festive they are.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love that she celebrates her holidays like that.


----------



## Sassys

Idol 3/20/13


----------



## Ladybug09

AT first I thought that was a pantsuit! What in Sam Hill does Mariah have on?????


----------



## jamidee

Everyday is prom day in the life of mariah.


----------



## Sassys

after the show last night: ) rushed home to put #*dembabies* to sleep!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress. No ma'am.


----------



## Sassys

Leaving for tonight's show






Going home (love how close she and Nick's mom are)


----------



## Ladybug09

That coin dress would have been cute if it was a mini.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^she would probably have been spilling out of it, I don't care much for it but i'm glad its not sqeezing the life out of her.


----------



## karo

She looks nice in that black dress. She and Nick seem like a fun family!


----------



## Sassys

I wish she would give a tour of the LA house. Would love to see what they did to it after they bought and redecorated it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mariah looks good in that black dress.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I kind of like the black and gold dress. It fits her nice.


----------



## Sassys

When Nick first married Mariah, we could not get him out the stupid suits. Now we can't get him to get rid of the damn incredible headphones.


----------



## lovemysavior

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I kind of like the black and gold dress. It fits her nice.


 
I agree.  She looks great.


----------



## AEGIS

Mariah looks great in both dresses


----------



## Sassys

Nick's side of their LA closet


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> Nick's side of their LA closet


Why can't I be a kept husband!!!! WHYYY!!!!! 

sidenote: look at all the cute baby shoes they have on the right


----------



## Sassys

jamidee said:


> Why can't I be a kept husband!!!! WHYYY!!!!!
> 
> sidenote: look at all the cute baby shoes they have on the right


 
If you are talking about these, those are Nick's lol

Daddy and Miss Monroe




Daddy and Roc


----------



## jamidee

Sassys said:


> If you are talking about these, those are Nick's lol
> 
> Daddy and Miss Monroe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy and Roc



oh no.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Nick's side of their LA closet



And I thought I was a shoe queen... 

Nick and Mariah have more in common than I thought.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> And I thought I was a shoe queen...
> 
> Nick and Mariah have more in common than I thought.


 
In a way, I think he is like this because of her (trying to keep up). I was talking to a friend who knows him and he said, he was not like this. He did spend on dumb stuff (mainly on traveling with friends and that is when he lost all his money), but since he has been with Mariah, it's more. I was saying to my friend, I think if he wasn't with her, he would still be hustling (all his jobs), but he would have more in the bank if he was with a regular gal.


----------



## AEGIS

wow he has a lot of kicks


----------



## Sassys

Happy 43rd Anniversary Mariah!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> If you are talking about these, those are Nick's lol
> 
> Daddy and Miss Monroe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy and Roc


 

I was just about to comment I see he has the teddy bear sneaks


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I always forget Mariah is an Aries. 

Happy B-day Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I always forget Mariah is an Aries.
> 
> Happy B-day Mariah.


 
Darling, Mariah does not have birthdays; she has Anniversaries.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Happy born day. To one of the best that ever did it.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Darling, Mariah does not have birthdays; she has Anniversaries.



She's so extra. I love it. Sometimes.


----------



## butterfli312

BagOuttaHell said:


> Happy born day. To one of the best that ever did it.



You got that right!


----------



## YSoLovely

jamidee said:


> Why can't I be a kept husband!!!! WHYYY!!!!!
> 
> sidenote: look at all the cute baby shoes they have on the right




Contrary to popular believe, Nick's actually got his own money. Not Mariah money, but still plenty. 

I wanna see Mimi's "half" (approx. 10x Nick's space) now...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Darling, Mariah does not have birthdays; she has Anniversaries.


 

 someone once told me that they don't celebrate their "birthday" because we are only born once so a birthday is only the day we are born. And that we should celebrate the Anniversary of our birth. I kinda felt like there were circles being talked around my head :wondering


----------



## Sassys

*Nevermind the birthday! Mariah Carey refuses to acknowledge turning 43 on American Idol *​ 
 
Whats so bad about turning 43 when you look as good as this? 

A heck of a lot if you are Mariah Carey, apparently, as the diva of diva steadfastly refused to acknowledge her big day on Wednesday's American Idol live show. ​ 
The Touch My Body singer willfully dodged discussing her special day - talking over a contestant who wished her happy birthday and later blanking Ryan Seacrest as he attempted to congratulate her.​ 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2300324/Mariah-Carey-refuses-acknowledge-43rd-birthday-American-Idol-live-show.html#ixzz2OqEQPgl9 ​


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hahaha guess she is not proud to be in her 40s


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks so much better without all of the makeup.



Sassys said:


>


----------



## Sassys

In honor of Mariah's anniversary, Fuse has put together a compilation of their top 10 live performances over the course of Mariah's phenomenal career. Click here to enjoy the playlist.

*Happy Birthday, Mariah! Our 10 Favorite Mariah Carey Performances*

Celebrate the best-selling female artist of all time on her birthday by reliving some of the best performances throughout her illustrious career!

http://www.fuse.tv/2013/03/10-best-mariah-carey-live-performances#1


----------



## Sassys

3/27/13


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> In honor of Mariah's anniversary, Fuse has put together a compilation of their top 10 live performances over the course of Mariah's phenomenal career. Click here to enjoy the playlist.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Mariah! Our 10 Favorite Mariah Carey Performances*
> 
> Celebrate the best-selling female artist of all time on her birthday by reliving some of the best performances throughout her illustrious career!
> 
> http://www.fuse.tv/2013/03/10-best-mariah-carey-live-performances#1


This should have been on the list, flawless performance.


----------



## lulu212121

Sassys said:


> In honor of Mariah's anniversary, Fuse has put together a compilation of their top 10 live performances over the course of Mariah's phenomenal career. Click here to enjoy the playlist.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Mariah! Our 10 Favorite Mariah Carey Performances*
> 
> Celebrate the best-selling female artist of all time on her birthday by reliving some of the best performances throughout her illustrious career!
> 
> http://www.fuse.tv/2013/03/10-best-mariah-carey-live-performances#1


 


Sasha2012 said:


> This should have been on the list, flawless performance.




Thanks for posting! She can sing!!!! I remember when she began. Doesn't seem like it's been over 20 years!!??!! Crazy how time flies.


----------



## Sasha2012

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hahaha guess she is not proud to be in her 40s



Mimi is eternally 12


----------



## karo

Love the red dress!


----------



## Sassys

As posted by Mariah on Twitter moments ago: "Come on!!!! If life is a roller oater ride I love it Dahhling." Immediately after leaving _American Idol_ last night, Mariah and Nick boarded a helicopter that took them to the spot of this roller coaster. Mariah posted a short video of the start of the adventure here.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

roller coaster in their high roller attire


----------



## karo

*Love is in the air: Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon go on family holiday with twins Morocco and Monroe ahead of anniversary*

Ratings for her show American Idol hit an all time low this week.
But it seems the news hasn't stopped Mariah Carey, 43, from enjoying herself.
The  singer, her husband Nick Cannon and their children Morocco and Monroe  flew out of Los Angeles on Thursday night to an exotic location ahead of  their fifth wedding anniversary in April.
The talent show judge, who celebrated  her birthday last week, posed for a picture as she walked up the steps  of her private jet before taking off.
She  looked glamorous in a bright yellow dress and wore dark sunglasses in  preparation to the sunnier climate she may have been travelling to.
Posting the picture online, she tweeted: 'Going on a lil vacation with Nick & Dembabies!'
And it wasn't long before the pair  had reached their destination and were enjoying a celebratory dinner  with their children before putting them to bed and heading out for the  evening.
Keeping fans updated with her movements, Mariah tweeted: 'anniversary moments..the night begins!'
And  it seems like Mariah enjoyed her evening as she proceeded to pose for  pictures as she held her arm over her head and danced with husband Nick.
 The happy pair recently admitted  they may try for more children in the future and it looks as if their  happy relationship will continue for years to come.
Nick  recently told Examiner: 'Mariah is a beautiful and talented person, and  I've had a crush on her for as long as I can remember. Every day, my  respect for Mariah continues to grow higher.
'She's  a caring, warm and funny person. People have no idea how funny she is! I  feel like I've always known she was my forever love.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-Monroe-ahead-anniversary.html#ixzz2P8lvjedF 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​​


----------



## Sasha2012

This pictures are sweet. I thought it was strange when they first hooked up, with the age difference I didn't think it would last but they are a cute couple. I have never seen Mariah so happy.


----------



## chantal1922

Cute pics.


----------



## Sassys

"Happy Easter dahhlings...I finally caught the Easter bunny"


----------



## meluvs2shop

^lol love that picture of her on top of the "bunny" with a glass of champagne. so mimi.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## chinableu

Mimi's skin is amazing.  Love the photo with the koala bear.


----------



## leeann

That is one beautiful, happy family.  Say what u want about her, but they are an incredible family.  They adore each other and their kids and u can see it in their faces.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> In a way, I think he is like this because of her (trying to keep up). I was talking to a friend who knows him and he said, he was not like this. He did spend on dumb stuff (mainly on traveling with friends and that is when he lost all his money), but since he has been with Mariah, it's more. I was saying to my friend, I think if he wasn't with her, he would still be hustling (all his jobs), but he would have more in the bank if he was with a regular gal.




he lost all of his money?


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> he lost all of his money?


 
Years ago, Nick was bankrupt. Will Smith helped him get back in the game.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love me some Nick. He's doing well and has a good reputation, for a young black man in Hollyweird. 

I worked with him on his Wild n Out project and he was so professional, kind and smart. He has a good head on his shoulders. 

MiMi and dem babies looking cute...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cute pics, wow they've been married 5 years. Time really flys.


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Years ago, Nick was bankrupt. Will Smith helped him get back in the game.




oh i didn't know this


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nick being a goof ball is good for the kids!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

I get everyday is a holiday in the Canon household.


----------



## handbag_fetish

Awww these pictures are so cute! Kinda corny but adorable! I love their love. 

I hope I have a relationship like this in the future.


----------



## chunkylover53

chinableu said:


> Mimi's skin is amazing.  Love the photo with the koala bear.



 I don't see a koala.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I get everyday is a holiday in the Canon household.


 

Looks that way, they are one of those couples who jump into everyday holiday and do it big.


----------



## sabrunka

chunkylover53 said:


> I don't see a koala.



I think she meant that she loves the koala picture, but ALSO Mariah's skin looks good in the pics.  Obviously, since Mimi aint in any picture with a koala hehe


----------



## chinableu

sabrunka said:


> I think she meant that she loves the koala picture, but ALSO Mariah's skin looks good in the pics.  Obviously, since Mimi aint in any picture with a koala hehe




I've been in love with Koala bears since I was a child.

They're the cutest.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## qudz104

I still love that diamond necklace of hers!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Looks that way, they are one of those couples who jump into everyday holiday and do it big.



Yeah I love it. Lucky kids, they'll have so many wonderful memories.


----------



## Charlie

OMgosh!! Mariah's little girl is such a little lady! Sitting with her legs crossed! Adorbs!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ LOL at those pics. 

She's the queen of OTT extra-ness. It's annoying at times.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I feel like her life is just one long photo shoot and series of costume changes LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I feel like her life is just one long photo shoot and series of costume changes LOL



Love the coverup, no to the paci.


Lol true!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Love the coverup, no to the paci.
> 
> 
> Lol true!


 
It's a ring pop. I thought it was a paci at first too. 
She has it in her right hand here


----------



## Ladybug09

Ohhh, ok....

My cousin was letting his youngest still use the paci, it messes up their teeth.





Sassys said:


> It's a ring pop. I thought it was a paci at first too.
> She has it in her right hand here


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Ohhh, ok....
> 
> My cousin was letting his youngest still use the paci, it messes up their teeth.


 
So does my cousin. Her son will be three next few months. Still has a paci and is not potty trained. SMH. I also have never heard him speak (he is never around other kids)


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> So does my cousin. Her son will be three next few months. Still has a paci and is not potty trained. SMH. I also have never heard him speak (he is never around other kids)



wow, yeah, my cousin's son is still not potty trained either and almost 3...damn shame. My aunt (the grandmother) had him mostly trained when he visited with her, and when he went back home, the Mom, who is a SAHM (and no this is not an insult to SAHMs), put him back in pampers....Like really, what are she doing all day (Yes, I know SAHMs have work in the home, talking about this one person) besides post on FB all day...


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> wow, yeah, my cousin's son is still not potty trained either and almost 3...damn shame. My aunt (the grandmother) had him mostly trained when he visited with her, and when he went back home, the Mom, who is a SAHM (and no this is not an insult to SAHMs), put him back in pampers....Like really, what are she doing all day (Yes, I know SAHMs have work in the home, talking about this one person) besides post on FB all day...


 
Love my cousin, but she is just lazy when it comes to her son. Her excuse is, he won't sit on the potty and she is not sitting in the bathroom with him for hours a day. I told her to take turns with the useless trash she is engaged to. She sits her son on the potty in the livingroom while he watches tv. How is he suppose to learn if he thinks it's fun time while on the potty and watching cartoons. Put him in the bathroom and he will earn, the sooner you do this, the sooner you can go watch cartoons.

He also does not play with other kids. When she is at work, her boyfriend's brother watches him and then when she gets home she picks him up. He is not in pre-school nor attends play groups


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Love my cousin, but she is just lazy when it comes to her son. Her excuse is, he won't sit on the potty and she is not sitting in the bathroom with him for hours a day. I told her to take turns with the useless trash she is engaged to. She sits her son on the potty in the livingroom while he watches tv. How is he suppose to learn if he thinks it's fun time while on the potty and watching cartoons. Put him in the bathroom and he will earn, the sooner you do this, the sooner you can go watch cartoons.
> 
> He also does not play with other kids. When she is at work, her boyfriend's brother watches him and then when she gets home she picks him up. He is not in pre-school nor attends play groups


social interaction is so vital to development.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> social interaction is so vital to development.


 
Kid never talks when I see him. I think I heard him say Mama once.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Ladybug09 said:


> Love the coverup, no to the paci.





Sassys said:


> It's a ring pop. I thought it was a paci at first too.
> She has it in her right hand here



cause sucking on a sugary ring pop is so so much better for the teeth! 

(this is said in jest.)


----------



## meluvs2shop

mundodabolsa said:


> cause sucking on a sugary ring pop is so so much better for the teeth!
> 
> (this is said in jest.)



not to mention the food coloring in that thing.


----------



## Ladybug09

mundodabolsa said:


> cause sucking on a sugary ring pop is so so much better for the teeth!
> 
> (this is said in jest.)





meluvs2shop said:


> not to mention the food coloring in that thing.




no one said it was better, she was just explaining to me that it's not a pacifier.


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah To Appear on Oprah's Next Chapter?*​ 
According to MSN Entertainment, Mariah is scheduled to appear on episode 73 of _Oprah's Next Chapter_. The program is set to air on Sunday, April 28, 2013 on the OWN Network.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

We never see Roc and Roe playing with the dogs.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she's back to her spandex dresses, trying to look fabulous in a pose with the dogs but they ain't having it lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

Yes Mariah!


----------



## Sassys

I love Mariah, but enough with the gowns. I want to see her throw on some cute styles like Jennifer did when she was on Idol.


----------



## Sassys

I would have been PISSED if someone threw glitter on me. Do you know how hard it is to get that crap off of you


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

throwing glitter? Does she know what can happen if that stuff gets in someones eye


----------



## sandigirl

Mariah is so extra and I love it.

She isn't right for AI or any show like it though.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the dress she wore.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## fashion16

Is that pic recent? ^^^ she looks so thin! It looks great on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

No ma'am to Miss Kelky Clarkson's eye makeup. 

Yes ma'am to Miss Mariah!!  Look good girl!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wow she looks thin in that black dress!


----------



## Nathalya

sandigirl said:


> *Mariah is so extra and I love it*.
> 
> She isn't right for AI or any show like it though.



Lol me too!

Is that Kelly in the pics with her? Didnt even recognize her


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> No ma'am to Miss Kelky Clarkson's eye *makeup*.
> 
> Yes ma'am to Miss Mariah!!  Look good girl!!


 nails AND dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mimi and Dolly Parton are the only women I See wearing mules...


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> Mimi and Dolly Parton are the only women I See wearing mules...



Because Mariah is permanently stuck in 1999


----------



## nillacobain

DC-Cutie said:


> Mimi and Dolly Parton are the only women I See wearing mules...





New-New said:


> Because Mariah is permanently stuck in 1999


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She's funny! Gotta love her extraness.


----------



## Sassys

I see Rodney put all his weight back on


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>



Nice look for Mimi


----------



## HauteMama

Wow, that's the most tasteful I've seen her dress in ages. She looks good!


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha I hate that dress.. Way too much going on, especially with those shoes and earrings.


----------



## sabrunka

I like her hair but would LOVE it if the top/roots weren't so flat!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That dress is not cute.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Did they photoshop Mariah's guide out of the pic with her and Roe? You know Mariah never walks more than 2 steps without assistance.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Mariah looks pretty & Monroe is such a cutie!*~*


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Did they photoshop Mariah's guide out of the pic with her and Roe? You know Mariah never walks more than 2 steps without assistance.



Monroe is assisting her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

that dress is strange but hey at least its not super tight and she can breath, she looks pretty.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Monroe is so cute. Diva in training!


----------



## lovemysavior

She has lost so much weight and looks good.


----------



## grazia

I have to say that Mariah has surprised me with not just how she dresses but also her attitude on the show.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## knasarae

Lol I follow Nick on IG just to see pics of those adorable kids.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

They are the cutest family, so much love


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks a little like Shakira in that pic.



Sassys said:


>


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok Mimi, I see you!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok Mimi, I see you!


 
I almost fell off my sofa from laughter when she and the others judges walked on the stage last night. She was trying to do some sort of sexy strut and Randy was holding her hand and pulling her, so she couldn't get it right.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Alright, Miguel! I'm so proud of him. A Mariah collab is a big deal for him. I'm interested in seeing what they've cooked up. Hopefully she doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

This dress looks good on her, but I do not like the pose.





Sassys said:


>


----------



## knasarae

Mariah is one of the worst posers, lol.


----------



## knasarae

I love Miguel.  I don't know why but it took me forever to listen to Kaliedescope Dreams and I love it now.  And I'm not ashamed to say me and my girls watched his air sex performance on youtube like 20 times in a row lmao.


----------



## New-New

knasarae said:


> Mariah is one of the worst posers, lol.



Mainly because she is still mentally stuck in 1997. Like, girl, stop.


----------



## White Orchid

Any amateur can Photoshop this pose/body because the background makes it very easy to do.



Sassys said:


>


----------



## CoachGirl12

Mariah looks so gorgeous in that pink dress w/that trench coat. Love that look on her!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## lanasyogamama

Her body is better than it's been in like 10 years!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ladybug09 said:


> This dress looks good on her, but I do not like the pose.


 

Yeah it does, and yes her pose is strange. She looks uncomfortable.


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Yeah it does, and yes her pose is strange. She looks uncomfortable.



All of Mariah's posses look strange and uncomfortable


----------



## Sassys

Happy 5th Wedding Anniversary Mariah and Nick

Age is nothing but a number to Mariah Carey, 43, and Nick Cannon, 32, who haven't let their 10-year age difference get in the way of their relationship. The celeb couple celebrates their 5th wedding anniversary Tuesday.

Cannon's dream meeting with the "Hero" singer occurred in 2005 when they shared a moment as presenters during the Teen Choice Awards.

But it wasnt until March of 2008 that they secretly began dating. In a 2009 interview on The View, Carey said she and Cannon immediately connected.

"One of the first things, I said, 'I'm going to call you Mr. C,' and he said, 'I'm going to call you Mrs. C.' From there we had a whole bunch of little things. We started naming our children. We started all of this stuff on the first day, so we really clicked," Carey told Barbara Walters.

"He's a really fun guy and I love that quality in a person," she explained.

Within two months of dating, Carey and Cannon were wed at the pop star's private estate in the Bahamas on April 30, 2008, the couple told _People_. They managed to keep their plans secret by staging the nuptials around the filming of Careys music video for "Bye Bye" in which she cast Cannon as her romantic lead.

One of the ways they keep their marriage exciting is by renewing their wedding vows every year. For their first anniversary they invited 50 friends to help them celebrate at the Palms in Las Vegas. For their second anniversary, Cannon gave his wife a pink, diamond-encrusted ring shaped like a candy ring pop at an intimate event with friends in Los Angeles. Their twins Monroe and Moroccan were born on their third anniversary, and last year, Cannon got down on bended knee in Paris.

Weeks before they were married, they tattooed each-other's names on their bodies. Cannon has Mariah imprinted on his back, and Carey has Mrs. Cannon on her lower back.

Cannon has said that he and his wife can be as giddy as 12-year-olds. Not only do they frequent amusement parks, just last week, Carey tweeted photos from their family movie night where they ate popcorn in bed while wearing matching stripped pajamas and watched the Shrek box set.

Sounds like Careys "We Belong Together" actually came true.

yahoo.com

Happy 2nd Birthday Roc & Roe!!!


----------



## Sassys

Renewing vows at Disneyland
























Party for Roc and Roe


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish this was televised.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I really love that dress. She looks beautiful.


----------



## tnguye78

They work out so well. She lives in her own fantasy land and Nick is still a kid at heart. I hope they last.


----------



## knasarae

tnguye78 said:


> They work out so well. She lives in her own fantasy land and Nick is still a kid at heart. I hope they last.


 
Me too. I think they are a perfect balance for each other and those kids are too cute. That's a pretty cool setup for a vow renewal considering.  Mariah needs a big romantic like Nick.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wish this was televised.



http://perezhilton.com/2013-05-01-mariah-carey-nick-cannon-renew-vows-disneyland#.UYFWTcu9KK0


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am just asking. Do kiddos still use pacifiers at the age of 2?


----------



## Coco Belle

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am just asking. Do kiddos still use pacifiers at the age of 2?



Lots of kids do yeah. People get really judgey about it, but its not really a big deal.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tnguye78 said:


> They work out so well. She lives in her own fantasy land and Nick is still a kid at heart. I hope they last.


----------



## Sassys

I think Roc took his sister's paci, since she wasn't using it. He always has a blue one


----------



## Sassys

Inside Nick & Mariah's Fairytale Vow Renewal
By ETONLINE STAFF May 01, 2013
Actor/comedian Nick Cannon and global superstar Mariah Carey marked their fifth year of marriage with a festive vow renewal ceremony at Disneyland and ET's Nancy O'Dell was the only reporter allowed inside!

Carey, 43, met her husband Cannon, 32, via horse-drawn crystal carriage with the Sleeping Beauty Castle serving as the backdrop. The bride dressed in all white with a strapless corseted bodice and chiffon skirt, while her Prince Charming wore a full dress military uniform.
The day also marked the second birthday of the couple's twins Moroccan and Monroe, who played a big part in the ceremony.

The 2-year-old brother and sister dressed like mommy and daddy, nearly stealing the show while walking down the aisle. Moroccan couldn't seem to sit still until Carey comforted him with a pacifier.

Earlier in the evening, Moroccan and Monroe celebrated their second birthday with 150 guests in the newly opened Fantasy Faire section of the park. Disney princess characters joined with Mickey and Minnie Mouse to celebrate with the children.
"We've been through so much in just the last five years," said Cannon. "Even me last year being hospitalized and with kids ... to have a teammate in this game of life is amazing."
Since marrying in 2008, Cannon and Carey have renewed their vows every year to celebrate their anniversary. Last year they renewed their vows at the Eiffel Tower in Paris.

Video of wedding: http://www.etonline.com/news/133569...riah_Carey_s_Fairytale_Vow_Renewal/index.html


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am just asking. Do kiddos still use pacifiers at the age of 2?


Some people let their kids use them but I really don't get why. I put them in the same bucket as people who still push their kids in strollers while the kid is perfectly capable of walking and their feet are practically dragging on the ground while being pushed in the stroller.

Nick & Mariah are really cute. Who would've thought that they would be so good together.


----------



## karo

tnguye78 said:


> They work out so well. She lives in her own fantasy land and Nick is still a kid at heart. I hope they last.



Sooo true! I wish them all the best. They're such a fun family


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> Inside Nick & Mariah's Fairytale Vow Renewal
> By ETONLINE STAFF May 01, 2013
> Actor/comedian Nick Cannon and global superstar Mariah Carey marked their fifth year of marriage with a festive vow renewal ceremony at Disneyland and ET's Nancy O'Dell was the only reporter allowed inside!
> 
> Carey, 43, met her husband Cannon, 32, via horse-drawn crystal carriage with the Sleeping Beauty Castle serving as the backdrop. The bride dressed in all white with a strapless corseted bodice and chiffon skirt, while her Prince Charming wore a full dress military uniform.
> The day also marked the second birthday of the couple's twins Moroccan and Monroe, who played a big part in the ceremony.
> 
> The 2-year-old brother and sister dressed like mommy and daddy, nearly stealing the show while walking down the aisle. Moroccan couldn't seem to sit still until Carey comforted him with a pacifier.
> 
> Earlier in the evening, Moroccan and Monroe celebrated their second birthday with 150 guests in the newly opened Fantasy Faire section of the park. Disney princess characters joined with Mickey and Minnie Mouse to celebrate with the children.
> "We've been through so much in just the last five years," said Cannon. "Even me last year being hospitalized and with kids ... to have a teammate in this game of life is amazing."
> Since marrying in 2008, Cannon and Carey have renewed their vows every year to celebrate their anniversary. Last year they renewed their vows at the Eiffel Tower in Paris.
> 
> Video of wedding: http://www.etonline.com/news/133569...riah_Carey_s_Fairytale_Vow_Renewal/index.html




Mimi looks GORGEOUS and them kids so presh


----------



## Sassys

*'Why is a woman SO successful at her age still so INSECURE and  bitter': Nicki Minaj re-ignites Mariah Carey feud after row on Idol 
*
They spent much of Wednesday  night's American Idol episode at loggerheads, re-igniting the feud which  has threatened to erupt throughout an explosive season. 

But Nicki Minaj was not letting things go after her spat with arch rival Mariah Carey. 

Taking  exception to Mariah's dig about having more Billboard number one hits,  Nicki furiously let rip at the singer via her Twitter page. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-insecure-bitter-row-Idol.html#ixzz2SEpc2vW8


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

I'm #TeamNicki on this one. Mariah keeps being unnecessarily shady, and there's only so much one can take before popping off. I don't care who you are or how much you've achieved. If you coming for my scalp and talkin reckless about me, imma have to clapback.


----------



## Sassys

*Press Release: Mariah Launches New Single "#Beautiful"*​*LEAD TRACK FROM NEW ALBUM DUE THIS SUMMER ON ISLAND DEF JAM !, "#BEAUTIFUL" VIDEO PREMIERES ON AMERICAN IDOL MAY 8th !, MARIAH TO KICK OFF GOOD MORNING AMERICA SUMMER CONCERT SERIES LIVE FROM CENTRAL PARK, MAY 24th*

NEW YORK, May 6, 2013 -- /PRNewswire/ -- Multi-platinum global superstar Mariah Carey caps her season on FOX's _American Idol_ with today's world&shy;wide launch of her new single, "#Beautiful" featuring Miguel. "#Beautiful" was written and produced by Mariah and Miguel, and is the lead track from Mariah's much-anticipated new album, due for release this summer on Island Def Jam.

Global liftoff of "&#amp;Beautiful" on radio and the Internet takes place today, May 6th at 7:00 a.m. edt. "#Beautiful" is live on all streaming services and is available at iTunes now. http://smarturl.it/iBeautiful

On Wednesday night, May 8th, _American Idol_ will premiere the entire "#Beautiful" video, shot by noted director Joseph Kahn. Following _American Idol_, the video goes up on VEVO/YouTube and all video channels - BET's 106th & Park ("New Joint"), MTV, VH1 and FUSE.

As Mariah recently told Billboard, her new album 'has more raw ballads than people might expect,' and producers including Jermaine Dupri, Bryan-Michael Cox, Big Jim Wright, Hit-Boy, The-Dream, Mike Will, and Rodney Jerkins. The new album is the follow-up to her worldwide multi-million-selling _Memoirs Of An Imperfect Angel_ (released September 2009).

Mariah Carey is the best-selling female artist of all time with more than 200 million albums sold to date. She has a total of 223 #1 records across all Billboard singles, albums, sales, and airplay charts, dating back to her "Vision Of Love" debut, including 18 Billboard #1 Hot 100 singles (17 self-penned). With her distinct five-octave vocal range, prolific songwriting, and producing talent, Carey has defined the modern pop performance. As a singer/songwriter/ producer, she has been recognized with five GRAMMY® Awards, nine American Music Awards, Billboard's Artist of the Decade Award, the World Music Award for World's Best Selling Female Artist of the Millennium, and BMI's Icon Award for her outstanding achievements in songwriting, to name a few.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I listened to her new song earlier and I kinda like it. Not as amazing as I expected but far better than that "Triumphant" BS she released last year.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I listened to her new song earlier and I kinda like it. Not as amazing as I expected but far better than that "Triumphant" BS she released last year.


 
Agree.


----------



## New-New

I'm mad there's a hashtag in the song title.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah, needs to suck it up, there are like 4 shows left... Easiest $18mil she will ever get.*

Mariah Carey threatening to leave &#8216;Idol&#8217; as Nicki Minaj feud heats up: report*

The icy exchanges between "American Idol" judges Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj make for good television, but they might not be publicity stunts.
According to a Fox News source, Carey, 43, is "so done" with the "threats and nastiness" from Minaj, 30, and last week apparently threatened to leave.

"Mariah doesn't want to come back. Nicki is really disrespecting her,  and she's tired of trying to bite her tongue all the time," the source  said.

"One night Nicki tried to be kind of nice, but Mariah didn't bite, so I guess she figured &#8216;screw that.&#8217;"

The two have even taken their spat to the Twitterverse, as Minaj has  called Carey "insecure" and "bitter" in recent weeks. According to the  insider, Carey won't be back next season.
      "She's done with it all. She doesn't need the platform, and all the drama isn't healthy for her," added the source.

"She's also under fire with the producers for not being critical enough of the contestants. "Before she goes, Carey will debut her newest song, &#8220;Beautiful,&#8221; featuring R&B crooner Miguel.  The catchy tune was released Monday, but Carey will have the music video for &#8220;Idol&#8221; audiences Wednesday night, her camp said.

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...l-nicki-minaj-article-1.1336155#ixzz2SY0ZN9tD





​


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> *'Why is a woman SO successful at her age still so INSECURE and  bitter': Nicki Minaj re-ignites Mariah Carey feud after row on Idol
> *
> They spent much of Wednesday  night's American Idol episode at loggerheads, re-igniting the feud which  has threatened to erupt throughout an explosive season.
> 
> But Nicki Minaj was not letting things go after her spat with arch rival Mariah Carey.
> 
> Taking  exception to Mariah's dig about having more Billboard number one hits,  Nicki furiously let rip at the singer via her Twitter page.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-insecure-bitter-row-Idol.html#ixzz2SEpc2vW8


How trashy. I can barely read those sentences, too...


----------



## Sasha2012

New-New said:


> I'm mad there's a hashtag in the song title.



I thought that was just for twitter... I like the song, it's better that than Almost Home.


----------



## BabyDollChic

I'm loving this song and there's no denying my love for Miguel


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

SMH. She makes Tom Ford and Alaia look so damn dated and tacky. Ugh.


----------



## Sassys

I don't care how good a woman's abs are. Once you reach a certain age, the belly shirts need to stop.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ JLo pulls it off really well so I tend to give her a pass on it. She puts chicks half her age to shame. 

Mariah on the other hand, not so much....


----------



## Ms.parker123

Nicki looks good in the pink. I really love her AI outfits. 
Mariah seems like she is stuck in a late 90's style sometimes. And her body is odd, she not fat but I guess thick is the correct word. Maybe she had a tummy tuck or something.


----------



## New-New

Ms.parker123 said:


> Nicki looks good in the pink. I really love her AI outfits.
> Mariah seems like she is stuck in a late 90's style sometimes. And her body is odd, she not fat but I guess thick is the correct word. Maybe she had a tummy tuck or something.



Dated is an understatement. Mariah is the only woman besides Dolly Parton still wearing mules in 2013.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Dated is an understatement. Mariah is the only woman besides Dolly Parton still wearing mules in 2013.



Barbie still wears them


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ *JLo pulls it off* really well so I tend to give her a pass on it. She puts chicks half her age to shame.
> 
> Mariah on the other hand, not so much....



True!...I think because that has always been her kind of style and she pulls if off confidently.



Sassys said:


> Barbie still wears them


Hahaha, you wrong! LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> Dated is an understatement. Mariah is the only woman besides Dolly Parton still wearing mules in 2013.



I keep telling people this. Dolly and Mariah are keeping makers of mules in business.


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> I keep telling people this. Dolly and Mariah are keeping makers of mules in business.



She living life like its still 1999 and we ain't seen Glitter


----------



## Sassys

He nabbed her $18 million for her judging  gig on &#8220;American Idol,&#8221; but Randy  Jackson has been fired as manager for Mariah Carey.
According to a report, the &#8220;Always Be My  Baby&#8221; songstress has jumped ship from Jackson&#8217;s management firm and signed a  deal with Red Light Management which also represents Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, and  Radiohead.

Mariah supposedly cited &#8220;hectic&#8221; schedules  as the reason for her switch, though the crazy season of &#8220;Idol&#8221; definitely  didn&#8217;t help matters.
Furthermore, Carey has already made it  known that she won&#8217;t return for AI&#8217;s next season given her constant fighting  with Nicki Minaj.
  Hollywood  Gossip


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ummm, when did randy start managing her?


----------



## knasarae

I just saw the video. I love Mariah but really... she needs to stop acting like that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Typical Mariah, she's so extra


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

So corny and OTT. Mariah does the absolute most.


----------



## Sasha2012

DC-Cutie said:


> Ummm, when did randy start managing her?



2011 but they've known each other for over 20 years.


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ *JLo pulls it off really well* so I tend to give her a pass on it. She puts chicks half her age to shame.
> 
> *Mariah on the other hand, not so much*....



Was thinking the same thing!


----------



## karo

Love the song!


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> He nabbed her $18 million for her judging  gig on American Idol, but Randy  Jackson has been fired as manager for Mariah Carey.
> According to a report, the Always Be My  Baby songstress has jumped ship from Jacksons management firm and signed a  deal with Red Light Management which also represents Tim McGraw, Faith Hill, and  Radiohead.
> 
> Mariah supposedly cited hectic schedules  as the reason for her switch, though the crazy season of Idol definitely  didnt help matters.
> Furthermore, Carey has already made it  known that she wont return for AIs next season given her constant fighting  with Nicki Minaj.
> Hollywood  Gossip



I like Mariah on AI, I think Nicki ruined it. I haven't watched since the auditons


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I just saw the video. I love Mariah but really... she needs to stop acting like that.


 
Agree! Video was very cheesy and low budget.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That video was painful ..


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Performing on Idol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Love that she threw Make It Happen in the medley

.


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh to that dress.  Btw, is it me or has she lost some weight?  Her face looks more defined/chiseled in the above pix.


----------



## New-New

Ok, so as a trained singer and knowing mariah, I know that this was not at all 100% live. But it was cute.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Ok, so as a trained singer and knowing mariah, I know that this was not at all 100% live. But it was cute.



It was taped. She had to do three takes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> Ok, so as a trained singer and knowing mariah, I know that this was not at all 100% live. But it was cute.


Mariah hasn't sung live for YEARS!  I keep telling y'all her voice is nowhere near what it used to be. She struggles to hit the notes that used to come easy...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's doing the most in that white dress.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> It was taped. She had to do three takes.



Ok. So they taped it and then spliced together the audio from the different takes as well as video and then used some camera tricks to make it all consistent. No shade. The thing that was the big giveaway tho was her breath control. Mariah Carey has such weak breath control. Like, it's always a bit inconsistent. 

Again, no shade.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's doing the most in that white dress.



She's does the most in everything she wears


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^True. She does the most with everything she does.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Love the dressy


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


>



 Why does she have her sunglasses and cellphone in her hand on stage?  Weird.


----------



## Sassys

DivineMissM said:


> Why does she have her sunglasses and cellphone in her hand on stage?  Weird.



She always does


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah hasn't sung live for YEARS!  I keep telling y'all her voice is nowhere near what it used to be. She struggles to hit the notes that used to come easy...


True -- she lost her voice after her breakdown.  So that was a long time ago.

I saw a Youtube of her AI lip-synching and the camera never stayed on her face for more than a second or two and then they kept switching  to the longest shots they could.


----------



## Sassys

Last night Mariah Carey sang at the _American Idol_ finale, and though  she looked spectacular in an ornate white gown, everyone is buzzing about the  fact that her performance was taped ... and that she may have been lip  syncing!
 Mariah took the stage for a seven-minute medley of some of her biggest hits,  including "Vision of Love," "Make it Happen," "Hero" and her new tune  "#Beautiful," and fans at the finale were quite disappointed that she didn't  sing live. An X17 reporter at the show tells X17online exclusively:


"Producers asked the audience to get excited for Mariah's performance, and  then the screens dropped from the ceiling and they played a video of her singing  - no one could believe it.  When the video was over, the crowd was supposed to  cheer but instead everyone just sat there staring at each other.  And the  judges' mood was beyond mild - they all seemed bored.  Mariah and Nicki [Minaj]  didn't look at each other, and even Randy [Jackson] was unemotional about it  being his last show."
 And not only that, but Mariah acted like she was over it as soon as she  walked in the building! Our source at the show added, "*Hair and makeup  primped her between every commercial break and not a strand of hair had even  moved. She was texting the whole night and looked like she would rather be  anywhere but there*." 
 Despite fans tweeting that she wasn't actually singing, Mariah's rep told  _Entertainment Tonight_, &#8220;No, she did not lip-sync! She sang 3x and even  sang additional songs for fans in between [commercials.]&#8221;
 Mariah just announced that she's embarking on a world tour, and based on how  unenthused she was at the show last night, we're guessing it's only a matter of  time before she announces that she's leaving. Randy's out, rumor has it Nicki is  dunzo  and even Fox exec Kevin Reilly couldn't confirm that anyone was coming back, as  he told _E! News_ earlier this week that "everything at this point is on  the table, and we'll talk about that starting Friday."


Read more at  http://www.x17online.com/#koPpf0vojZrYIYHL.99


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

Just leaving "lost scandalous"    packing up babies & puppies etc!!! Shrek 3 plays for the  887539234th time, Roc Starr bonds with new puppy and Roe Roe doing  mommy's hair!




_Now  listen.. Daddy will be quite perturbed when he sees this chile with a  binky but he JUST turned 2! why deprive them so soon?! I know, I know ..  Nick is right but.. C'mon ! #beautiful #mommycanttakeit!_



Roc and Roe watch Shrek yet again!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

does Mariah breed dogs? She really loves her Jack Russells.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> does Mariah breed dogs? She really loves her Jack Russells.



lol. Apparently according to her website, they were told the dog was spayed and they had no idea she was pregnant.


----------



## Ladybug09

What??? Dang!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey performs on ABC's 'Good Morning America' 5/24



Wardrobe malfunction


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chile!  What. In. The. World. 

Where are her shoes?  why is her dress unzipped?  Just so much confusion.


----------



## Sternchen

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile!  What. In. The. World.
> 
> Where are her shoes? * why is her dress unzipped?*  Just so much confusion.



'cause it don't fit


----------



## PinkTruffle

Maybe it's finally time to size up a bit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mess.


----------



## Sassys

Out in NYC


----------



## Sassys

Sound check


----------



## renza

I guess I haven't heard her sing in years, but why is her voice so weak on that GMA video? Is that just how she sounds now?


----------



## Sassys

Mommy and Monroe need a snack


----------



## Sasha2012

I'm actually surprised she's holding her own umbrella.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Go ahead nick, plug your show  the puppies are adorable.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She's so "extra" but it works for her and always makes me :giggles:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> No Mariah!



Lol looks like she wanted to dress like her daughter 



Sassys said:


> I don't care how good a woman's abs are. Once you reach a certain age, the belly shirts need to stop.




Yes!


----------



## knasarae

So is Wild n Out coming back or something?  I really liked it in the beginning but after a while it fell off.


----------



## New-New

knasarae said:


> So is Wild n Out coming back or something?  I really liked it in the beginning but after a while it fell off.



It is. Imma have to check it out. Wild N Out was my ish in high school.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> So is Wild n Out coming back or something?  I really liked it in the beginning but after a while it fell off.



Yep, it's coming back!!  It was so fun working on the pilot and during the season. I'm rooting for mr canon.  

Think Mimi will make a diva like appearance?


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> Yep, it's coming back!!  It was so fun working on the pilot and during the season. I'm rooting for mr canon.
> 
> Think Mimi will make a diva like appearance?



Of course she will. But hopefully just musical entertainment. Lord knows she wouldn't be funny lol.


----------



## Jayne1

PinkTruffle said:


> Maybe it's finally time to size up a bit.


A friend of mine was a makeup artist and also worked as a stylist when necessary for the interview and she worked with Mariah.  Have you ever heard the blind item about the assistants who have to cut the real size out of the clothes and substitute a much smaller size label for a particular star?  I'm pretty sure that blind is about Mariah. My friend was told, by Mariah's people, to do it for everything she put her in.

She was also told to always tell Mariah, every few minutes, how beautiful she was and how great she looked.  I don't think Mariah has ever heard the truth from anyone, about anything, for many years.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Jayne1 said:


> A friend of mine was a makeup artist and also worked as a stylist when necessary for the interview and she worked with Mariah.  Have you ever heard the blind item about the assistants who have to cut the real size out of the clothes and substitute a much smaller size label for a particular star?  I'm pretty sure that blind is about Mariah. My friend was told, by Mariah's people, to do it for everything she put her in.
> 
> She was also told to always tell Mariah, every few minutes, how beautiful she was and how great she looked.  I don't think Mariah has ever heard the truth from anyone, about anything, for many years.



Oh wow!  Well that would explain a lot


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jayne1 said:


> A friend of mine was a makeup artist and also worked as a stylist when necessary for the interview and she worked with Mariah.  Have you ever heard the blind item about the assistants who have to cut the real size out of the clothes and substitute a much smaller size label for a particular star?  I'm pretty sure that blind is about Mariah. My friend was told, by Mariah's people, to do it for everything she put her in.
> 
> She was also told to always tell Mariah, every few minutes, how beautiful she was and how great she looked.  I don't think Mariah has ever heard the truth from anyone, about anything, for many years.



I love her to death but this is totally believable. I think it was rumoured years ago that designers did not want her in their clothes because she was altered it and it was unflattering to them.

As for the part about telling her she is beautiful every few minutes. lol. That is the most believable of them all.





http://www.laineygossip.com/Mariah-Carey’s-spectacular-Good-Morning-America-appearance/26992

What a great start to Memorial Day Weekend for those of you in America:

Mimi on GMA.

It had all the elements of a classic Mimi appearance:

-She needed help walking. Several times. She SUMMONED help walking. Several times.

-Her dress almost fell off. Because she always wears clothes that are too small. Wait, what the f-ck am I talking about? Mimi is a size 2. If you dont believe me, check the labels (all of which have been manually reset by her staff).

-She blames Donatella Versace for her the fact that her pink sequined formal gown (at 8am) couldnt contain her

-She kicks off her shoes as she sits down on her stage-throne, and then for some reason the entire performance becomes a commercial for ... shaving cream? All I could focus on were her legs. Its like she was in the bathtub.

-She complains, repeatedly, that she doesnt have enough time for all her costume changes

-She complains, repeatedly, that its too early for her to function

-She treats Miguel like hes her backup singer

And my favourite part of it all...

*How often they keep complimenting her -- Mariah, you are so gorgeous, Mariah you are so fit, Mariah you are so gorgeous, Mariah you are so thin.

And you know why?

Its because THEY ARE TOLD TO.

Have I mentioned this before? I know several people whove interviewed Mimi. And it was suggested to each and every one of them, in advance, that they tell her how pretty and skinny she is, often.*


----------



## Jayne1

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love her to death but this is totally believable. I think it was rumoured years ago that designers did not want her in their clothes because she was altered it and it was unflattering to them.
> 
> As for the part about telling her she is beautiful every few minutes. lol. That is the most believable of them all.


The manager of the shoe department at Holt Renfrew told me years ago that when Mariah came in to try on shoes (size 10) everyone in her entourage only had positive things to say about how she looked.  Apparently it's really obvious if you are a bystander.  If you want to get paid, you have to compliment her.


----------



## labelwhore04

^How sad and pathetic. Why would you want compliments that you know aren't genuine? How does Nick put up with her??


----------



## PinkTruffle

labelwhore04 said:


> ^How sad and pathetic. Why would you want compliments that you know aren't genuine? How does Nick put up with her??



He puts up with her because he's essentially set for life being with her, I do think he loves her but the fact that she has millions doesn't hurt either.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> ^How sad and pathetic. Why would you want compliments that you know aren't genuine? How does Nick put up with her??



That seems so insane... I guess she likes living in her own personal fantasy world, in which she is the gorgeous queen that everybody is in awe of. Maybe she doesn't like reality?


----------



## lulu212121

ByeKitty said:


> That seems so insane... I guess she likes living in her own personal fantasy world, in which she is the gorgeous queen that everybody is in awe of. *Maybe she doesn't like reality*?


 
Not since her breakdown!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I love Mimi and her antics,  Delusion at its finest.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree!

Why you think Breakdown is my favorite song ever by her. lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

PinkTruffle said:


> He puts up with her because he's essentially set for life being with her, I do think he loves her but the fact that she has millions doesn't hurt either.


  That theory would work for most, but Nick has his own money!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Did anyone see that episode of Hollywood Husbands where they were making fun of Nick being a kept man and yet he kept pulling out checks from all of his 43908096 jobs. With Mariah's being last of course. 

HAHAHAHA. I love that show.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> That theory would work for most, but Nick has his own money!



Right. I don't think it's a case of 'putting up with her'. I think they truly love each other so dealing with her isn't a chore for him. 

Mariah is a mess. She likes to feel like the world revolves around her at all times. Some find her extra-ness cute and endearing but it annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> That seems so insane... I guess she likes living in her own personal fantasy world, in which she is the gorgeous queen that everybody is in awe of. Maybe she doesn't like reality?


When you know some of the insider's knowledge about her and we realize how much of a bubble she lives in, it becomes really obvious watching her in interviews.

It's all about Mariah, all the time.  She can communicate, but she can only talk about herself.  That's why she's such a poor judge on AI.  Ask her to talk about herself, she can go on for hours.


----------



## pinkvuitton

I think it's so sad that she lives in this delusion. She IS an iconic legend but shouldn't have to be told that every 5 minutes, she should know when she's gaining weight not be babied into believing she's a size 2, it's sad. I hope one day she realizes the delusional life she's been living.


----------



## DivineMissM

pinkvuitton said:


> I think it's so sad that she lives in this delusion. She IS an iconic legend but shouldn't have to be told that every 5 minutes, she should know when she's gaining weight not be babied into believing she's a size 2, it's sad. I hope one day she realizes the delusional life she's been living.



 Agreed.  At least she has Nick.  They seem to have a genuinely loving and trusting relationship.  Lord help her if they ever split up.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Ladybug09 said:


> That theory would work for most, but Nick has his own money!



Sure, but not nearly as much as Mariah, and I haven't seen him do projects/movies/etc  recently.  Either way, I give him credit for putting up with her all this time..can't be easy.


----------



## bisousx

BagOuttaHell said:


> -Her dress almost fell off. Because she always wears clothes that are too small. Wait, what the f-ck am I talking about? Mimi is a size 2. If you dont believe me, check the labels (all of which have been manually reset by her staff).



Bahahah she is the one that the blind items always talk about


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

No amount of money would be worth my sanity to deal with Mimi on a daily basis. I hope she pays her handlers well....


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> No amount of money would be worth my sanity to deal with Mimi on a daily basis. I hope she pays her handlers well....



I would sooner work for Naomi Campbell than Mariah. Trust.


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> I would sooner work for Naomi Campbell than Mariah. Trust.


:worthy:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> I would sooner work for Naomi Campbell than Mariah. Trust.



Same. 

Although I'm not sure how long I would last. She throws a cell phone in my direction she better be prepared to catch a fade and a lawsuit, lol.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> No amount of money would be worth my sanity to deal with Mimi on a daily basis. I hope she pays her handlers well....


I think I could do it.  You just have to zone out. 

Mariah always has a kinda dumb, huge smile on her face, she's so happy in her bubble, with no thoughts in her head.  I bet she's easy to work for, if you always tell her how beautiful she looks.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Same.
> 
> Although I'm not sure how long I would last. She throws a cell phone in my direction she better be prepared to catch a fade and a lawsuit, lol.



See, I'd probably put up with that. At least until I get my billionaire sugar daddy.


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> I think I could do it.  You just have to zone out.
> 
> Mariah always has a kinda dumb, huge smile on her face, she's so happy in her bubble, with no thoughts in her head.  I bet she's easy to work for, if you always tell her how beautiful she looks.



 Totally.  She doesn't seem to have a mean bone in her body, I could handle it.


----------



## Sassys

I can't...

Mariah Carey @ Hot 97 Summer Jam XX - East Rutherford, NJ 6/2


----------



## DC-Cutie

Where do I start - the lipo, the shorts, the fishnets....


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Where do I start - the lipo, the shorts, the fishnets....


 
Nick needs to check his wife. SMH. Also, this is the second time I have seen her wearing her wedding set on her middle finger


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> I can't...
> 
> Mariah Carey @ Hot 97 Summer Jam XX - East Rutherford, NJ 6/2



 *sigh*  This look is so confused.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My girl is like Bjork and Helena Bonham Carter when it comes to fashion. 

I fully expect and anticipate a complete disaster.


----------



## Ladybug09

All I will say is WHY!???


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.....and you just know she looked in the mirror and saw nothing but fabulousness.  Stop it Mariah. Really.


----------



## AEGIS

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> .....and you just know she looked in the mirror and saw nothing but fabulousness.  Stop it Mariah. Really.


----------



## DivineMissM

I would love to be able to hear her thought process when she puts outfits together.  I think this one went a little something like this, "It's summer, so I should wear a bikini and cutoffs.  But my arm pits are fat, so I should wear a long sleeved shirt over it.  But I'll tie it up so I can show off my new stomach.  Ehh...kinda pale.  Where's my bronzer?  Okay that's better.  Hmm...I haven't worn these fishnets yet.  Let's go for it.  Now...shoes...what goes with cut offs and a bikini?  Louboutins.  Of course.  No, not those espadrilles.  These!  Python stilettos.  Perfect!  Almost ready...what should I do with my hair?  It'll probably be pretty hot.  Maybe I should wear it up.  No, no.  That's too common.  Down it is.  Now, I just need some outrageously huge earrings, and we're ready!"  Then she asks her "stylist" what she thinks and she says, "You look gorgeous, as always!  Muah!"  Then Mimi throws glitter on her and they skip off into the rainbow.


----------



## New-New

My friends and I are convinced that Mariah Carey lives like like its permanently 1998 and the "Honey" video just dropped.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh Mimi.  That's all I can say.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sassys said:


> I can't...
> 
> Mariah Carey @ Hot 97 Summer Jam XX - East Rutherford, NJ 6/2


_
Geeeeebus Mimi!!!_


----------



## meluvs2shop

oh mariah...


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> My friends and I are convinced that Mariah Carey lives like like its permanently 1998 and the "Honey" video just dropped.



This!

I'm expecting to see Diddy and Mace join her on stage any moment, with Old Dirty Bastard appearing on hologram


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> My friends and I are convinced that Mariah Carey lives like like its permanently 1998 and the "Honey" video just dropped.



Sad but true. Someone needs to tell her to cut this mess out.


----------



## babypie

DivineMissM said:


> I would love to be able to hear her thought process when she puts outfits together.  I think this one went a little something like this, "It's summer, so I should wear a bikini and cutoffs.  But my arm pits are fat, so I should wear a long sleeved shirt over it.  But I'll tie it up so I can show off my new stomach.  Ehh...kinda pale.  Where's my bronzer?  Okay that's better.  Hmm...I haven't worn these fishnets yet.  Let's go for it.  Now...shoes...what goes with cut offs and a bikini?  Louboutins.  Of course.  No, not those espadrilles.  These!  Python stilettos.  Perfect!  Almost ready...what should I do with my hair?  It'll probably be pretty hot.  Maybe I should wear it up.  No, no.  That's too common.  Down it is.  Now, I just need some outrageously huge earrings, and we're ready!"  Then she asks her "stylist" what she thinks and she says, "You look gorgeous, as always!  Muah!"  Then Mimi throws glitter on her and they skip off into the rainbow.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

DivineMissM said:


> I would love to be able to hear her thought process when she puts outfits together.  I think this one went a little something like this, "It's summer, so I should wear a bikini and cutoffs.  But my arm pits are fat, so I should wear a long sleeved shirt over it.  But I'll tie it up so I can show off my new stomach.  Ehh...kinda pale.  Where's my bronzer?  Okay that's better.  Hmm...I haven't worn these fishnets yet.  Let's go for it.  Now...shoes...what goes with cut offs and a bikini?  Louboutins.  Of course.  No, not those espadrilles.  These!  Python stilettos.  Perfect!  Almost ready...what should I do with my hair?  It'll probably be pretty hot.  Maybe I should wear it up.  No, no.  That's too common.  Down it is.  Now, I just need some outrageously huge earrings, and we're ready!"  Then she asks her "stylist" what she thinks and she says, "You look gorgeous, as always!  Muah!"  Then Mimi throws glitter on her and they skip off into the rainbow.


_
and then she goes like_...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah has too many "yes" people in her corner. 

Its not doing her any good!


----------



## ByeKitty

Well at least she looks happy....


----------



## Sasha2012

I like that Mariah feels young but she needs to stop dressing like this. I don't know where to start with that horrid outfit, and where is her glamour team? surely someone had to tell her that didn't look cute.


----------



## meluvs2shop

mariah still wants to be on FIYAH


----------



## Ms.parker123

LOL you guys are killing me. But everything is so true. She looks a mess. It's so obvious she has a tummy tuck or lipo other stomach >_<


----------



## New-New

ByeKitty said:


> Well at least she looks happy....



And that's what matters ultimately. 

I wish I had unlimited wealth at my disposal to live in a fantasy land where I'm 21 forever


----------



## berrydiva

I know she can afford better lipo than that; her stomach looks insane.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She does seem happy. She's got more than a few marbles missing but she seems to be happy and truly enjoying life. Good for her.


----------



## New-New

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She does seem happy. She's got more than a few marbles missing but she seems to be happy and truly enjoying life. Good for her.



I wonder what it's like to be her therapist.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Why haven't I come in this thread before??  I'm already cracking up from the gifs!  :lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New-New said:


> I wonder what it's like to be her therapist.



Oh, gawd. I hope she pays he/she well because I can only imagine....


----------



## brownsugarplum

Me thinks her  stylist is a straight man who use to design Hooters uniform


----------



## Sasha2012

'So much love.. with my mommy and my daughter,' Mariah Carey tweeted on Tuesday


----------



## qudz104

Sasha2012 said:


> 'So much love.. with my mommy and my daughter,' Mariah Carey tweeted on Tuesday



Very cute! I love generation pics... I only wish i couldve had one too...


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> 'So much love.. with my mommy and my daughter,' Mariah Carey tweeted on Tuesday



 Very sweet!


----------



## yellow08

New-New said:


> My friends and I are convinced that Mariah Carey lives like like its permanently 1998 and the "Honey" video just dropped.


----------



## yellow08

DivineMissM said:


> I would love to be able to hear her thought process when she puts outfits together.  I think this one went a little something like this, "It's summer, so I should wear a bikini and cutoffs.  But my arm pits are fat, so I should wear a long sleeved shirt over it.  But I'll tie it up so I can show off my new stomach.  Ehh...kinda pale.  Where's my bronzer?  Okay that's better.  Hmm...I haven't worn these fishnets yet.  Let's go for it.  Now...shoes...what goes with cut offs and a bikini?  Louboutins.  Of course.  No, not those espadrilles.  These!  Python stilettos.  Perfect!  Almost ready...what should I do with my hair?  It'll probably be pretty hot.  Maybe I should wear it up.  No, no.  That's too common.  Down it is.  Now, I just need some outrageously huge earrings, and we're ready!"  Then she asks her "stylist" what she thinks and she says, "You look gorgeous, as always!  Muah!"  Then Mimi throws glitter on her and they skip off into the rainbow.



I'm dying


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## morgan20

This thread


----------



## morgan20

Okay Mariah is the same age as me....and I know when to stop!


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


>



LMAO, I only see glitter dresses!!


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> I would love to be able to hear her thought process when she puts outfits together.  I think this one went a little something like this, "It's summer, so I should wear a bikini and cutoffs.  But my arm pits are fat, so I should wear a long sleeved shirt over it.  But I'll tie it up so I can show off my new stomach.  Ehh...kinda pale.  Where's my bronzer?  Okay that's better.  Hmm...I haven't worn these fishnets yet.  Let's go for it.  Now...shoes...what goes with cut offs and a bikini?  Louboutins.  Of course.  No, not those espadrilles.  These!  Python stilettos.  Perfect!  Almost ready...what should I do with my hair?  It'll probably be pretty hot.  Maybe I should wear it up.  No, no.  That's too common.  Down it is.  Now, I just need some outrageously huge earrings, and we're ready!"  Then she asks her "stylist" what she thinks and she says, "You look gorgeous, as always!  Muah!"  Then Mimi throws glitter on her and they skip off into the rainbow.


She wants to be naked.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Her closet is still one of the best closets of any celeb....the contents in the closet is another story.


----------



## New-New

Sasha2012 said:


>



Girl, stop.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I heard she's planning a world tour? I've never seen her live, how much of her old stuff (90s) does she perform? That's the stuff I would want to hear.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey As "Hattie Pearl" In "The Butler"





We have a first look at Mariah Carey in her role for Lee Daniels' upcoming film "The Butler".  See the pic that will indeed have folks talking inside....

Mariah Carey is among the A-listers who will be starring in Lee Daniels' upcoming film The Butler (August 16th).  And now, we've got a sneak peek at her character.  Mariah will be playing Hattie Pearl, and apparently, Hattie Pearl was a slave.  AND she worked in the cotton fields.

We're sure many folks are going to having comments about Mariah and someone of her....aesthetic....playing a "field" slave....but this IS a Lee Daniels' film.  It's supposed to make you question, wonder and debate.  Not just say "Bish please."

In the film, Mariah will star alongside Forest Whitaker, Oprah Winfrey, Cuba Gooding Jr, Lenny Kravitz, Robin Williams and Jane Fonda.

Meanwhile, Mariah, whose song "#Beautiful" featuring Miguel has put her back atop the music charts around the world, will release her 13th studio album on July 23.


----------



## Ladybug09

Why won't she just dress her age and size!!!!!

and you KNOW, Mimi would not have been working the fields in them days...Cmon Lee Daniels!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Why won't she just dress her age and size!!!!!
> 
> and you KNOW, Mimi would not have been working the fields in them days...Cmon Lee Daniels!



Same thing I just said!  She'd be 'in the house". She's too light skintited to be outside....


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I heard she's planning a world tour? I've never seen her live, how much of her old stuff (90s) does she perform? That's the stuff I would want to hear.



Don't even think about going to a concert, her shows are boring as heck!  Besides all the prerecorded tracks, she literally stands in one spot while all of the dancers move around her...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Well damn. Guess I'll pass.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Same thing I just said!  She'd be 'in the house". She's too light skintited to be outside....




 Yep.


----------



## knasarae

Yea... seeing as how she needs help walking everywhere she goes I doubt she would move around the stage much.


----------



## Sasha2012

The light skin slaves indoors and dark skin slaves outdoors is a misconception. I'm surprised Mariah would take a role as a slave, it's random but then again so was Precious. She looks like her character in Precious in that still.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DivineMissM said:


> I would love to be able to hear her thought process when she puts outfits together.  I think this one went a little something like this, "It's summer, so I should wear a bikini and cutoffs.  But my arm pits are fat, so I should wear a long sleeved shirt over it.  But I'll tie it up so I can show off my new stomach.  Ehh...kinda pale.  Where's my bronzer?  Okay that's better.  Hmm...I haven't worn these fishnets yet.  Let's go for it.  Now...shoes...what goes with cut offs and a bikini?  Louboutins.  Of course.  No, not those espadrilles.  These!  Python stilettos.  Perfect!  Almost ready...what should I do with my hair?  It'll probably be pretty hot.  Maybe I should wear it up.  No, no.  That's too common.  Down it is.  Now, I just need some outrageously huge earrings, and we're ready!"  Then she asks her "stylist" what she thinks and she says, "You look gorgeous, as always!  Muah!"  Then Mimi throws glitter on her and they skip off into the rainbow.





DC-Cutie said:


> This!
> 
> I'm expecting to see Diddy and Mace join her on stage any moment, with Old Dirty Bastard appearing on hologram


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


>



The ways she wears shorts with heels is just ungood


----------



## knasarae




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Oh Lord...to the pink.

and do these kids every play with other kids?


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh Lord...to the pink.
> 
> and do these kids every play with other kids?


 
Do they ever go outside? I have yet to see a pic with Mariah taking them out for walks/Park in NYC. I have seen a pic of Nick walking with Roc, but never a single pic of the kids out with Mariah or the nannies.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sasha2012

Behind the scenes on set with @MiguelUnlimited coming soon


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> The light skin slaves indoors and dark skin slaves outdoors is a misconception.



Well most weren't putting their bio Kids and Black slave family relatives out in the fields.  That's not a misconception...


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> Why won't she just dress her age and size!!!!!
> 
> and you KNOW, Mimi would not have been working the fields in them days...Cmon Lee Daniels!





DC-Cutie said:


> Same thing I just said!  She'd be 'in the house". She's too light skintited to be outside....





not all lightskinned slaves worked in the home
that is a misconception
plenty worked the field

eta: oh i see already answered..so imma just cosign who ever said it


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> Well most weren't putting their bio Kids and Black slave family relatives out in the fields.  That's not a misconception...





rapist slave holders have consciences?


----------



## pquiles

babypie said:


>



Too funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> not all lightskinned slaves worked in the home
> that is a misconception
> plenty worked the field
> 
> eta: oh i see already answered..so imma just cosign who ever said it





AEGIS said:


> rapist slave holders have consciences?



No one said ALL and no one said any thing about conscience...but you can read more into what I said all you like...

Moving back to Mariah...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## cojordan

^^ Sassys are these recent?? She looks so different than in the black suit. She looks good in both nonetheless although I want to yell out look out your boob is falling out in the first pic.


----------



## Sassys

cojordan said:


> ^^ Sassys are these recent?? She looks so different than in the black suit. She looks good in both nonetheless.



I know!! Yes these are from yesterday in Italy.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Her boobs look soooooo painful...


----------



## babypie

Always with the mules :giggles:


----------



## New-New

Miguel gets his hair wet? But what about all the activator in it? He gon have the Amalfi coast lookin like Exxon Veldez


----------



## Ladybug09

New-New said:


> Miguel gets his hair wet? But what about all the activator in it? He gon have the Amalfi coast lookin like Exxon Veldez


I wonder if he has a relaxer in it...


----------



## White Orchid

Mariah reminds me of those women in their 70s and 80s, who stroll down all the posh streets of NYC, all dressed to the nines. She'll be one of those of those women, you can bet on it.


----------



## DivineMissM

She looks perfect in that black dress.


----------



## solange

AEGIS said:


> rapist slave holders have consciences?



Nah... just too busy raping their own offspring in the house.  I suppose that's the point.

The twins are looking cute, but I don't care for the chair covers at the dining table.  Meh.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> No one said ALL and no one said any thing about conscience...but you can read more into what I said all you like...
> 
> Moving back to Mariah...





well you said she wouldn't be there when she could likely have been...but yes moving right along...


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Mariah reminds me of those women in their 70s and 80s, who stroll down all the posh streets of NYC, all dressed to the nines. She'll be one of those of those women, you can bet on it.


You're right!  But Mariah wants to be naked, so she'll be dressed in very dressy, barely there outfits.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> well you said she wouldn't be there when she could likely have been...*but yes moving right along*...


so you keep saying...:wondering


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> You're right!  But Mariah wants to be naked, so she'll be dressed in very dressy, barely there outfits.


LOL! True!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## solange

Awww, little cutie!


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail 

Mariah Carey pre-taped a segment on Thursday for Macy's 4th Of July Fireworks Spectacular.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

White Orchid said:


> Mariah reminds me of those women in their 70s and 80s, who stroll down all the posh streets of NYC, all dressed to the nines. She'll be one of those of those women, you can bet on it.


 
lol1 Right.



Sassys said:


>


 
Cute!



Sasha2012 said:


> Behind the scenes on set with @MiguelUnlimited coming soon


 

She lost a lot of weight and looks really toned.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Pre-taped a segment on Thursday for Macy's 4th Of July Fireworks Spectacular.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

being glamorous even while laying in hay, hahaha


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Mariah just released two new remixes of her hit single #Beautiful, featuring Miguel. The first remix features A$AP Rocky injecting his flavor into the song and the other remix is titled #Hermosa and is the Spanglish version of the song.

In case you missed the news, Mariah recently said she will be delaying the release of her upcoming album so she has more time to work on it.



New York City. (June 27)


----------



## Ladybug09

lipstick on the teeth.


----------



## White Orchid

I know right, lol.  And those shoes!!!!  Didn't we wear them in like the early 90s or something?


----------



## DivineMissM

Well that was short lived.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, she'll probably still be intent on showing her midriff section.  Even in her 80s!



Jayne1 said:


> You're right!  But Mariah wants to be naked, so she'll be dressed in very dressy, barely there outfits.


----------



## New-New

White Orchid said:


> I know right, lol.  And those shoes!!!!  Didn't we wear them in like the early 90s or something?



She still out here wearing mules. I can't.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Are mules out of style? I love channeling my inner Peggy Bundy.


----------



## renza

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Are mules out of style? I love channeling my inner Peggy Bundy.


Haha when I started to read this I thought you were going to say channeling your Miss Piggy. Didn't she wear fuzzy mules?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

renza said:


> Haha when I started to read this I thought you were going to say channeling your Miss Piggy. Didn't she wear fuzzy mules?



Lol, I think so! So, ok, Peggy and Piggy too


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

 2013 BET Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on June 30, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Jayne1

Always smiling that big vacant smile...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah kills me with all this lip synching.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 2013 BET Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on June 30, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.


 

The pic of her and Nick hahahahahaha


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That dress looks like it came from Jersey Couture.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think I buy that muscle tone in the pic with her arms out.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She didn't even bother trying to fake the funk last night. She was lip synching and didn't give a damn who knew about it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.nypost.com/p/pagesix/exc...lpUZtgRMK?utm_medium=rss&utm_content=Page Six

MARIAH Carey was rushed to hospital after dislocating her shoulder on the New York set of her latest video, Page Six has exclusively learned.

The superstar was rushed to New Yorks Hospital for Special Surgery on the Upper East Side late last night to have her shoulder reset after she fell while filming a video for the remix of her song #Beautiful.

Careys spokeswoman Cindi Berger said, Mariah was injured while filming a video for the remix of #Beautiful, directed by her husband Nick Cannon.

She was taken to hospital late last night, where doctors reset her shoulder. She is fine and is recovering at home.

The Mariah video was filmed at Avenue and Artichoke Pizza in Chelsea.

The songstress, who was at the center of the Macys July 4th celebrations, has created a new mix of her hit song, originally recorded with Miguel, with rapper Young Jeezy. The song is the lead single for her upcoming album The Art of Letting Go

Another source tells us that Mariah, 40, may have tripped and fallen on her trademark high heels while filming the video downtown on Sunday evening.

And were told that despite her painful injury, the Mariah will still appear at the free concert in Central Parks Great Lawn on July 13 in a concert with Major League Baseball to benefit Hurricane Sandy Relief. A source added, She will perform, but it is likely she will have her arm in a sling.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't imagine Mariah having her shoulder set or giving birth, like she somehow outsources those things.


----------



## DivineMissM

lanasyogamama said:


> I can't imagine Mariah having her shoulder set or giving birth, like she somehow outsources those things.



I can't imagine her moving vigorously enough to dislocate her shoulder.


----------



## Ladybug09

Now we see why she has helpers...


----------



## AEGIS

DivineMissM said:


> I can't imagine her moving vigorously enough to dislocate her shoulder.





do you think she's a lazy lay?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

AEGIS said:


> do you think she's a lazy lay?



She probably lays across her fainting chair & let's Nick do all of the work.


----------



## AEGIS

talldrnkofwater said:


> She probably lays across her fainting chair & let's Nick do all of the work.




lmao @ fainting chair


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DivineMissM said:


> I can't imagine her moving vigorously enough to dislocate her shoulder.


 

yeah... she had to have tripped and fell, hope she heals fast.


----------



## Jayne1

DivineMissM said:


> I can't imagine her moving vigorously enough to dislocate her shoulder.


She wasn't moving.  You know how she has helpers always holding her up?  Someone let go and she fell over and hurt herself.

Who in the world would momentarily stop holding her up?  I bet they're fired now.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jayne1 said:


> She wasn't moving.  You know how she has helpers always holding her up?  Someone let go and she fell over and hurt herself.
> 
> Who in the world would momentarily stop holding her up?  I bet they're fired now.



Yeah, right about now, that person is on the unemployment website.  
What I want to know is, why is she so unstable that she can't even hold herself up?  I can see her needing help walking down stairs, but walking on flat surfaces too?


----------



## Jayne1

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yeah, right about now, that person is on the unemployment website.
> *What I want to know is, why is she so unstable that she can't even hold herself up? * I can see her needing help walking down stairs, but walking on flat surfaces too?


I bet it's the heels.

See, I have trouble in heels, so I don't wear them to run around doing errands or to work, when I have to stand. Mariah won't give up her crazy, trademark high heels... so she hires someone to hold her up, instead.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^craziness! But hey this is Mariah were talking about.


----------



## karo

From her instagram


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> She wasn't moving.  You know how she has helpers always holding her up?  Someone let go and she fell over and hurt herself.
> 
> Who in the world would momentarily stop holding her up?  I bet they're fired now.



Bwahahaha!  The mental picture is making me LOL.

Seriously though, I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/11/mariah-carey-posts-video-leaving-hospital-wearing-arm-sling/

Mariah Carey gets pushed to her car in a wheelchair while leaving the hospital after getting her shoulder reset.

Thanks all for the well wishes  Still in a lot of pain - cracked rib, fractured shoulder, bruises everywhere, but the show must go on," Mariah tweeted. In a sling, but will do my best to make it look good w/ the ensemble Sat w/ the NY philharmonic, an amazing honor for such a great cause.

Mariah was injured over the weekend while filming a music video, but she is doing well and is still set to perform on Saturday (July 13) in Central Park!


----------



## leeann

Is that her nipple?  What is she wearing?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/14/mariah-carey-mlb-all-star-charity-concert-performer/

Mariah Carey rocks a sparkling arm sling while performing during the 2013 Major League Baseball All-Star Charity Concert held at Central Park on Saturday (July 13) in New York City.

The music icon was also seen changing into a darker outfit during her set list, which included performing hits My All,"Looking In, Beautiful, and Hero.

Im not in the best of health, Mariah shared with the crowd. Im filming this for my own self for incredible laughs.

In case you missed it, Mariah recently left the hospital after dislocating her shoulder during a music video shoot

Pictures via Daily Mail


----------



## Sternchen

LOL @ the *mua mua* with the nurse


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Of course she'd perform in a bejeweled sling. I expect nothing less from the Mimi.


----------



## twin-fun

That feathered sling!


----------



## PurseNut911

Mariah is such a diva, lol. I love her fancy and feathered slings. Awesome.


----------



## knasarae

Those slings though, and one for every "ensemble". Oh Mariah, lol


----------



## berrydiva

I knew she would bedazzle her sling but she went beyond what I was even expecting. The feathers!! Diva! I appreciate the fact that her work ethic is such that the show must go on.


----------



## NicolesCloset

That's Mariah for you.  Love it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/14/mariah-carey-mlb-all-star-charity-concert-performer/
> 
> Mariah Carey rocks a sparkling arm sling while performing during the 2013 Major League Baseball All-Star Charity Concert held at Central Park on Saturday (July 13) in New York City.
> 
> The music icon was also seen changing into a darker outfit during her set list, which included performing hits My All,"Looking In, Beautiful, and Hero.
> 
> Im not in the best of health, Mariah shared with the crowd. Im filming this for my own self for incredible laughs.
> 
> In case you missed it, Mariah recently left the hospital after dislocating her shoulder during a music video shoot
> 
> Pictures via Daily Mail


 

jewels, fur, feathers...gotta love her, too funny!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

knasarae said:


> Those slings though, and *one for every "ensemble*". Oh Mariah, lol


 
right! lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Nick Cannon Talks Mariah Careys Racy Instagram Posts*

Shes never been shy about showing off her sexy form, and Mariah Carey's enthusiasm has only grown with the invention of social media apps like Instagram.

And while some husbands may feel a bit uneasy about their wife sharing sultry snaps with the entire world, Nick Cannon isnt sweating it.

During a new interview, the Americas Got Talent host declared, I encourage her to do that stuff as long as it makes her happy.

He added, When you got it, flaunt it. Its a beautiful thing to be a mother and to be able to express your sexuality We're so secure with who we are. And Mariah's my dream girl. I actually grew up as one of those guys that loved to see those pictures."

http://celebrity-gossip.net/nick-cannon/nick-cannon-talks-mariah-carey’s-racy-instagram-posts-888197


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/14/mariah-carey-mlb-all-star-charity-concert-performer/
> 
> Mariah Carey rocks a sparkling arm sling while performing during the 2013 Major League Baseball All-Star Charity Concert held at Central Park on Saturday (July 13) in New York City.
> 
> The music icon was also seen changing into a darker outfit during her set list, which included performing hits My All,"Looking In, Beautiful, and Hero.
> 
> Im not in the best of health, Mariah shared with the crowd. Im filming this for my own self for incredible laughs.
> 
> In case you missed it, Mariah recently left the hospital after dislocating her shoulder during a music video shoot
> 
> Pictures via Daily Mail



I'd bedazzle that s*** too.  Who would want to wear an ugly old hospital issue sling?  Especially while performing.  

I love her hair like that too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Recent pictures.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love Nick's interviews. I didn't know he had the #1 selling headphone in Walmart.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## natcolb65

Why didn't her cd come out. I read it was supposed to come out on the 23rd.


----------



## Sasha2012

natcolb65 said:


> Why didn't her cd come out. I read it was supposed to come out on the 23rd.



She pushed it back.



> While making this album, I got so immersed in the creative process that I just don't feel I would be doing it justice to release it on 7/23. I'd rather not exclude meaningful songs. I want to give you this album as it's meant to be heard.When I'm ready, you'll be the first 2 know!



https://twitter.com/MariahCarey/status/349351038320521216

https://twitter.com/MariahCarey/status/349351182252244992


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

The kids are cute and getting big


----------



## natcolb65

Sasha2012 said:


> She pushed it back.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MariahCarey/status/349351038320521216
> 
> https://twitter.com/MariahCarey/status/349351182252244992


Oh ok, Thanks Sasha2012.


----------



## Sassys

Nyc 7/31/13


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I like those shades


----------



## Sasha2012

*Oprah Winfrey & Mariah Carey: 'The Butler' Press Conference!*

Oprah Winfrey and Forest Whitaker rub shoulders while attending the press conference for their new film Lee Daniels The Butler on Monday morning (August 5) at the Waldorf Astoria Hotel in New York City.

The stars were joined by their co-stars Mariah Carey, James Marsden, Minka Kelly, Liev Schreiber, Jesse Williams, Lenny Kravitz, Terrence Howard, David Oyelowo, Danny Strong, and Yaya Alafia, as well as director Lee Daniels.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/05/oprah-winfrey-mariah-carey-the-butler-press-conference/


----------



## limom

She looks great. Can't wait to see the movie.


----------



## twin-fun

Wow, her arm is still in a sling? She must have really hurt it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so looking forward to seeing this movie.   Mariah look great.


----------



## DivineMissM

She looks great, aside from the hairstyle.  

Is it typical to do a press conference like that for a movie?  I've never seen that before.

That movie looks so good!  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## limom

DivineMissM said:


> She looks great, aside from the hairstyle.
> 
> Is it typical to do a press conference like that for a movie?  I've never seen that before.
> 
> That movie looks so good!  I can't wait to see it!


Well, it is an Oscar contender.
Press junkets to push the movie.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey walks the red carpet of her new film Lee Daniels The Butler wearing an arm sling on Monday (August 5) at the Ziegfeld Theater in New York City.

The 43-year-old entertainer was joined at the event by her husband Nick Cannon.

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Mariah Carey

On my way to see Lee Daniels at the press conference for The Butler, Mariah tweeted earlier in the day. Make sure to check out photos from the event!

FYI: Mariah is wearing a Tom Ford dress and Valentino shoes.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/05/mariah-carey-wears-arm-sling-to-butler-new-york-premiere/


----------



## ChanelMommy

They are such a cute couple.


----------



## Sasha2012

I didn't get them as a couple at first but they always looks so happy and now I think they're cute together. BTW only Mariah could make a sling look so fabulous as a part of her emsemble.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I love them! The sling is so Mariah. I love her shoes


----------



## berrydiva

Her sling fashion is the best


----------



## karo

She looka great! They look so cute and happy together. At firstm I didn't think they would last, but now I think they were made for each other.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She looks good, her dress isn't too tight and she's not wearing mules.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I kinda think Nick holds things down and doesn't really play into that divaness. At home.


----------



## Sassys

They look great. I love this couple!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Mariah Carey Recalls Scarring Spit Attack Evoked by 'Butler' Scene*

Mariah Carey wasn't about to close her eyes to the past when discussing racism and the making of "Lee Daniels' The Butler" during a press conference at the Waldorf Astoria Hotel on Monday, also attended by Oprah Winfrey and the much of the film's ensemble cast. Carey recalled she was riding on a Long Island school bus when a student spit on her when she was a child because of the color of her skin. And the foul memory came flooding back while she was making "The Butler."

In the movie, Carey plays the mother of Cecil Gaines (Forest Whitaker), a character based on the White House Butler Eugene Allen, who served presidents for 34 years and retired in 1986. In the early scene of the sweeping period drama about America's tumultuous racial past as seen through the butler's eyes, a dissolute plantation owner's son rapes Mariah's Georgia sharecropper. Immediately afterwards, the rapist shoots her husband dead in front of their son, Cecil, who has goaded his father to protest the violence against his mother.
As traumatic as Mariah's scene and its aftermath is, what apparently disturbed the singer/actress most was the recreation of the Woolworth's Lunch Counter sit-in located in North Carolina in 1960. In that emotional moment in the struggle for racial equality, a white woman spits on a black college student (Yaya Alafia) simply for asking to be served at the whites-only counter. 

"That actually happened to me," Carey said on Monday. "I know people would be in shock and not really want to believe or accept that, but it did. ... That right there, that was almost the deepest thing to me in the movie because I know what she went through  and it happened to be a bus as well. It was a school bus."

Winfrey: "Where somebody spit on you?"

Carey: "Yeah. In the face and in the same way."

The daughter of a white Irish American mother and an African American/Venezuelan father that raised her in "safe" suburban Long Island, Carey, 43, still didn't grow up protected from racial bias. The song lyrics for "Close My Eyes" echo this experience: "I left the worst unsaid; Let it all dissipate; And I try to forget."

In the past, Carey has discussed the fact that her mother Patricia's family disowned her for marrying a man of color in 1960. It was a rejection that Mariah felt very deeply. The racial tensions also had a negative impact on her parents's marriage and they divorced when Mariah was three.

In fact, Mariah and her mother Patricia appeared on the "Oprah Winfrey Show" last year in an episode that addressed being biracial in America. On the show, Mariah talks about her personal struggles with growing up biracial and penning poetry about her conflicted feelings as early as the third grade.

On the show, Carey told Oprah, "One of the first memories I have is when I was in kindergarten or nursery school they asked us to draw a picture of our family and so I was drawing everybody and I got to my father and I started to make him brown. And, they were like, the kindergarten teachers are often young, and the two women were standing behind me giggling. And I turned around, self-conscious, and asked, 'why are your laughing?' And they said, 'youre doing that wrong. Why are you making your father the wrong color?' And I said, 'No, thats the color that he is.' They made me feel like something was wrong with me, that it was a bizarre freakish thing."

To quote Mariah's theme song, "They can say; anything they want to say; try to bring me down"  but spitting tries even a budding diva's sense of inner peace.

http://movies.yahoo.com/blogs/the-r...ring-spit-attack-evoked-butler-211430494.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Interesting hearing this insight into Mariah's childhood. When she has her specials and when you see her crew you clearly see that she identifies with the black culture.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Very sad, i'm glad she has gotten past it somewhat.


----------



## Sassys

With the incredible Ms. Jane Fonda. 2 "cast" members of The Butler ​


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Ladybug09

Her hair looks really good like that.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> .





Ladybug09 said:


> Her hair looks really good like that.



Her hair and face both look really natural and pretty.  I love it.  But...wth is going on in this picture?   Straps hanging out and everything.  Is she drunk?


----------



## Sassys

While I was searching for something else, this came up

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...ey-nick-cannon-how-long-will-last-291153.html


Really funny now...


----------



## Ladybug09

Haha still going..


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Nick at NY Fashion Week


----------



## Sassys

As I heal from my recent injuries,it was nice for Steve Bartels, president of IDJ to come by and celebrate the Platinum success of #Beautiful Thank you #lambily for having patience with me as I recover,I've never experienced any pain like this and I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy,lol yet true,L4L LYM


----------



## Sassys

*Roc: "Mommy, what does it take to be Roc Starr?"*
*Mommy: "Rocky, just treat it as reality!"*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I see a lot of Nick in Roc. Cute kiddies.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Celebrating Nas' 40th birthday party dinner held at Avenue NYC on Thursday (September 12) in New York City.


----------



## DivineMissM

Her arm is STILL in a sling?  What exactly did she do to it?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Damn 40 never looked so good. I hope my husband had a nice party.


----------



## Sassys

Nas party (Mimi, you know you are not allowed to forget your wedding ring)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've never understood the infatuation with Nas. He doesn't do much for me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think that is his daughter sitting to his right.


----------



## ChanelMommy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Damn 40 never looked so good. I hope my husband had a nice party.



I can't believe he is 40!


----------



## DivineMissM

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think that is his daughter sitting to his right.



Looks just like him!


----------



## needloub

Love the pics with Nas!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ChanelMommy said:


> I can't believe he is 40!



Nas and pharell make 40 look real good.


----------



## ByeKitty

Nas doesn't age!!


----------



## Sassys

Home in NYC
Watching "The Croods" while anxiously awaiting Daddy's arrival!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love Roc's hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

I love how Roe's hair is always perfectly done in pigtails with bows.


----------



## Sassys

9/22
Dinner at home


----------



## vimrod

Aw these two crazy kids might make it. Who'd have thunk that Nick Cannon (?!!!) and Mariah Carey would up and get married and have kids and actually seem quite into each other and in love. I love her, she's so unapologetically... MARIAHSTAHHHHH


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love them together and that dinner looks good. lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Nick. And I really thinks he keeps her divaness in check behind the scenes.


----------



## GOALdigger

Sasha2012 said:


> I love how Roe's hair is always perfectly done in pigtails with bows.



shade maybe?


----------



## Sassys

Dinner in Harlem


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Harlem? So close. Ugh. Would have loved to see her.


----------



## Sassys

At a shoot for Steve Stoute's "The Tanning of America" on vh1


----------



## tangowithme

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like Nick. And I really thinks *he keeps her divaness in check behind the scenes.*




I think that might be the secret to their happiness. A couple in love, with their children. I like the way the dinner table is set, just as it is in most everyone's home, family style.


----------



## Sassys

*"No Mommy, I feed you!!"*


----------



## Sassys

Mariah, some things need to be private


'Happy Birthday to my Hubby @NickCannon..."my baby I'm waiting on youuuu"hahaha! KKLB! GHL!!!! Mwah !!!!!'


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> At a shoot for Steve Stoute's "The Tanning of America" on vh1



The tanning of America?  The title alone sounds interesting, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> The tanning of America? The title alone sounds interesting, I'll have to check it out.


 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Tanning-America-Hip-Hop-Created/dp/1592404812


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> http://www.amazon.com/The-Tanning-America-Hip-Hop-Created/dp/1592404812



Thanks.


----------



## Sasha2012

> Mariah, some things need to be private
> 
> 
> 'Happy Birthday to my Hubby @NickCannon..."my baby I'm waiting on youuuu"hahaha! KKLB! GHL!!!! Mwah !!!!!'



Oh Mariah lol you couldn't have DM that?


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah and Will Smith backstage KIIS Summer Jam circa "Parents Just Don't Understand" in 1988. His face


----------



## Sassys

Roc helping physical therepist .. C'mon !!! Who does this at 2?!?


----------



## Sassys

"I got u mommy", Roc said My little protector


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah and Will Smith backstage KIIS Summer Jam circa "Parents Just Don't Understand" in 1988. His face




Wow!  She looks like a baby!  No comment on Will.


----------



## Chanel522

Will looks like a total creeper!!  Lol...ew


----------



## stivensapostol

The New manager of Mariah Carey is Jermaine Dupri look: 
http://lazycelebrity.com/index.php/...h-carey-hired-jermaine-dupri-as-a-new-manager


----------



## Sasha2012

It's certainly the happiest place in the world as far as entertainer Mariah Carey is concerned.

The singer-actress was back at Disneyland with her adorable toddler twins, daughter Monroe and son Moroccan, on Thursday.

And the 43-year-old tweeted three pictures of them all enjoying themselves at the park in Anaheim, California, with the message: 'It's a small world after all.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eets-cute-pics-iconic-ride.html#ixzz2hO7yRwyR


----------



## knasarae

Aw!!! Dem babies!!


----------



## Sassys

Disneyland


----------



## ChanelMommy

Their kids are so cute!! That picture of her & Will..lol


----------



## vimrod

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah and Will Smith backstage KIIS Summer Jam circa "Parents Just Don't Understand" in 1988. His face



I dont even understand. Will looks date-rapey while on the verge of diarrhoea. I feel dirty y'all. 

Look at vintage Mariah! Teeny boobs, nappy hair. Love it.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

Blast from the past


----------



## Sassys

First interview and performance


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

I remember watching the making of Heartbreaker and knowing the routine the same day lol good times. RIP MTV.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have been attending an awards show among a slew of younger pretenders.

But at the age of 43, Mariah Carey still managed to out-dazzle them all in a stunning black crop top and long black and gold patterned skirt as she stepped out at a BET awards bash on Saturday night.

Coordinating with her stunning look, Mariah styled her voluminous honey locks into bouncy waves and sported a pair of dangling gold earrings as she spoke onstage at the New Jersey Performing Arts Center.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stage-honour-Patti-LaBelle.html#ixzz2ivlOnkXD


----------



## Sassys

Nick, please come get your wife!


----------



## Ladybug09

So much bad lipo in the stomach area.


----------



## kcf68

Yeah no to the belly shirts!  I mean if she had a ripped abs, it would be okay!


----------



## Sassys

kcf68 said:


> Yeah no to the belly shirts!  I mean if she had a ripped abs, it would be okay!


Not! A woman past her 30's should not be wearing abs shirt in a non beach/pool setting. I don't care if she has an 8 pack.


----------



## kcf68

Sassys said:


> Not! A woman past her 30's should not be wearing abs shirt in a non beach/pool setting. I don't care if she has an 8 pack.


I was thinking the same things but didn't want ro offend anyone who had a nice body!  Although Charlize or Halle would still look good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gwen steffani wears tops that show off her abs (looking fav!!). I think it can be done over the age of 30 - tastefully.   Just have to know your limits. 

These ladies that get lipo, need to tread lightly. Because, 9/10 it looks a mess. Like Mimi and LaLa


----------



## berrydiva

Is it the lipo that made her tummy look that way or a combination of lipo and not being fit? Her midsection looks so bad...I know everyone reacts to PS differently but why does she insist on showing it off.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sassys said:


> Not! A woman past her 30's should not be wearing abs shirt in a non beach/pool setting. I don't care if she has an 8 pack.



Unless she's JLo.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> First interview and performance





"Vision of Love" is STILL one of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Is it the lipo that made her tummy look that way or a combination of lipo and not being fit? Her midsection looks so bad...I know everyone reacts to PS differently but why does she insist on showing it off.



IMO,Mimi has a whole lot of "yes" people around her. Because a true friend would have said 'nah, girl. This look ain't it"


----------



## vimrod

Mimi never chooses good outfits. That belly shirt and skirt look like something you'd wear on a night out when you're on summer holiday in some tropical islandy place. She still has a great body but she does have a tendency to look "doughy" especially cos she always seems to stuff herself into clothing.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

This bish is not in bed with another tummy showing top!


----------



## djsmom

She may be going through a mid life crisis or something. I don't think her attire or the way is posing is appropriate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

djsmom said:


> She may be going through a mid life crisis or something. I don't think her attire or the way is posing is appropriate.



She's been going through this crisis since she left Tommy!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's been going through this crisis since she left Tommy!


 :lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

uhmm....


----------



## Sassys

I am going to need for Nick and Mariah to take those pacifiers away now. Roc and Roe are almost 3.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Oh Mimi.  
I think a lot of people forget that when you have lipo, you still need to exercise.  This is what happened to my bff.  She had lipo, thought it would be some miracle cure, didn't exercise and the weight came back.  smh.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ms Kiah

Here is the cover art photoshopped to its full potential. 

http://www.laineygossip.com/Mariah-Careys-cover-for-The-Art-of-Letting-Go-single/28462


I'm wondering how this album is going to sell.  I know she released a few singles that never caught on so her album was delayed just like Beyoncé. 

Mariah's voice is ruined and it's too bad. I used to love her singing. Now she's just embarrassing. Her need to always be almost naked is so offputting, her flop "American Idol" season,  I just cringe for her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:


> She's been going through this crisis since she left Tommy!



#truth


----------



## berryJ

Beyoncé got that Lipo belly too weird


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> She may have been attending an awards show among a slew of younger pretenders.
> 
> But at the age of 43, Mariah Carey still managed to out-dazzle them all in a stunning black crop top and long black and gold patterned skirt as she stepped out at a BET awards bash on Saturday night.
> 
> Coordinating with her stunning look, Mariah styled her voluminous honey locks into bouncy waves and sported a pair of dangling gold earrings as she spoke onstage at the New Jersey Performing Arts Center.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stage-honour-Patti-LaBelle.html#ixzz2ivlOnkXD



*Face palm* Oh, Mimi. Why??


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Chanel522

Sassys said:


> .




Holy crap!  She looks nothing like this irl.  That's crazy!!


----------



## HavPlenty

DC-Cutie said:


> IMO,Mimi has a whole lot of "yes" people around her. Because a true friend would have said 'nah, girl. This look ain't it"


 

LOL Now you guys know that nobody is gonna tell Mimi how to dress. If they did it wouldn't do any good.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassys said:


> .


 

The irony.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

DC-Cutie said:


> Gwen steffani wears tops that show off her abs (looking fav!!). I think it can be done over the age of 30 - tastefully.   Just have to know your limits.
> 
> These ladies that get lipo, need to tread lightly. Because, 9/10 it looks a mess. Like Mimi and LaLa


+1. Their bellies look so weird. Like, manly or something. Like they're constantly bloated. Idk....


----------



## vimrod

Sassys said:


> .



Mimi loves her some Photoshop! 

Album title: The art of airbrushing


----------



## Sassys

mariahcarey Have a super happy Halloween!!!   2h


----------



## Sassys

Video of twins and Roc beating up daddy, posing and telling us who the president is
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-Superman-Supergirl-Halloween-costumes.html

http://instagram.com/nickcannon


----------



## Ladybug09

Too cute!


----------



## Sassys

This woman is just to much LMAO


----------



## knasarae

Umm... ok nice to see her shoulder has healed. (I'm so confused lol)

I saw those videos last night on Nick's IG.  Dem babies are so cute!!!! I loved when Monroe tried to sing her ABC's.... and then when Nick and Roc were boxing and Roc knocked him out Monroe said "Be careful Daddy!".  So cute!!  Gosh I have such baby fever.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those IG videos made me follow Nick ASAP.

Roe knows her current events! Both are so adorable.


----------



## AEGIS

wtf is that costume mariah?


----------



## brownsugarplum

The twins! Cuteness overload!


----------



## Sasha2012

LOL It's not a holiday without a scantily dressed Mariah laying on the floor in a seductive pose, shoes off. Dem babies are so cute, loved Nick's videos.


----------



## Chanel522

OMG Mariah!  Lol!!  She's a piece of work that's for sure.


----------



## Ladybug09

A least she's consistent.  Lol


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> OMG Mariah!  Lol!!  She's a piece of work that's for sure.


And had a lot of work.  Look at the lipo'd and tummy tucked stomach.

Actually, I don't blame her for getting it done, it's just that lipo and tummy tucks can sometimes look just like what it is.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sasha2012 said:


> LOL It's not a holiday without a scantily dressed Mariah laying on the floor in a seductive pose, shoes off. Dem babies are so cute, loved Nick's videos.


yeah, no kidding. I"m a Mariah fan..but she LOVES herself


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That belly button. No ma'am. 

Mariah for life. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

What happened to her belly button?


----------



## AnnZ

^ It's a man made belly button.  Her original belly button was removed during the tummy tuck.


----------



## berrydiva

That's scary. I don't understand the purpose of the lipo if she's not going to exercise.


----------



## Gaby87

She needs to start covering up, she's getting too old for this, plus she doesn't have the body for it. But hey if she likes it and feels comfortable, then good for her


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Nathalya

Cute


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York City. (November 4)


----------



## morgan20

No Mariah


----------



## Chanel522

What in the world?!


----------



## needloub

Jayne1 said:


> And had a lot of work.  Look at the lipo'd and tummy tucked stomach.
> 
> Actually, I don't blame her for getting it done, it's just that lipo and tummy tucks can sometimes look just like what it is.



All I could think was "no Mariah, no."  You can tell she was trying to hide her mid-section with her strategically placed arms...


----------



## bisousx

AnnZ said:


> ^ It's a man made belly button.  Her original belly button was removed during the tummy tuck.



Omg


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> New York City. (November 4)



Well at least she's covered sorta...


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon Leaves Mr. Chow In Los Angeles, CA 11/9


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Chanel522 said:


> What in the world?!



LOL! omg... ikr.


----------



## Sassys

Don't care for it...



"The Art of Letting Go" World Premiere!
For the first time ever, here it is... "The Art of Letting Go"!!!
This is such a personal record to me. I wrote the lyrics so that anyone and everyone could relate to them and hopefully release anything that they need to let go of that's holding them back or bringing them down. Thank you for sharing this experience with me!

Listen to the song below and ask me your questions right here! I'll try reply to as many as I can  LYM!!! --MC

Get "The Art of Letting Go" on iTunes now:
http://smarturl.it/iLettingGo


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

Miss Monroe says 'No Pictures!!

*"No pictures dahhling!" - miss Monroe https://t.co/inz5tCTCtF*

Love how Roc is in his own little world :lolots:


----------



## HavPlenty

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> New York City. (November 4)


 


Is she sick?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Chanel522 said:


> What in the world?!


 

 I've a feeling Mi Mi will still dress in minis, midriffs and low cut tops even when she's 60


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Miss Monroe says 'No Pictures!!
> 
> *"No pictures dahhling!" - miss Monroe https://t.co/inz5tCTCtF*
> 
> Love how Roc is in his own little world :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Don't care for it...
> 
> 
> 
> "The Art of Letting Go" World Premiere!
> For the first time ever, here it is... "The Art of Letting Go"!!!
> This is such a personal record to me. I wrote the lyrics so that anyone and everyone could relate to them and hopefully release anything that they need to let go of that's holding them back or bringing them down. Thank you for sharing this experience with me!
> 
> Listen to the song below and ask me your questions right here! I'll try reply to as many as I can  LYM!!! --MC
> 
> Get "The Art of Letting Go" on iTunes now:
> http://smarturl.it/iLettingGo


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## knasarae

The song's ok....  dem babies are everything.  Those little video clips Nick posted on Halloween were beyond adorable.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like the song.

I wish she would go on the breakfast club instead of hot 97.


----------



## Sassys

On Tuesday, December 3, Mariah will pre-tape her appearance, along with Toni Braxton and Babyface.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pre-taped means she will be lip synching....  Uuugggghhh


----------



## Sasha2012

She is best known for her incredible voice and her diva antics, but Mariah Carey is also famed for her voluptuous figure.

And the singer showed a lot of those famous curves on Tuesday as she got dolled up for an appearance on Late Night With Jimmy Fallon.

Mariah shared a photo on her Instagram page which showed her posing in a New York doorway while wearing a very little black dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s--covering-snakeskin-coat.html#ixzz2kUaYVqz1 
F


----------



## berrydiva

If Mariah could only stop looking like she shops at Charlotte Russe.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sasha2012 said:


> She is best known for her incredible voice and her diva antics, but Mariah Carey is also famed for her voluptuous figure.
> 
> And the singer showed a lot of those famous curves on Tuesday as she got dolled up for an appearance on Late Night With Jimmy Fallon.
> 
> Mariah shared a photo on her Instagram page which showed her posing in a New York doorway while wearing a very little black dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s--covering-snakeskin-coat.html#ixzz2kUaYVqz1
> F


 
She looks a mess. Something's not right. In those other pics it looks like something is clearly wrong where the guy is helping her walk or whatever.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

berrydiva said:


> If Mariah could only stop looking like she shops at Charlotte Russe.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

I love Jimmy Fallon! Can't wait until he takes over the tonight show.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Sassys

:weird:
Leaving home 11/12


----------



## Sasha2012

Nick's shoes match Mariah's lol they're perfect for each other.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

berrydiva said:


> If Mariah could only stop looking like she shops at Charlotte Russe.



lmao!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> :weird:
> Leaving home 11/12



nick always looks like he playin dress up in his dads clothes


----------



## ChanelMommy

New-New said:


> nick always looks like he playin dress up in his dads clothes


----------



## Ladybug09

He's dressed like a pimp...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/15/mariah-carey-out100-gala-after-negative-idol-comments/

Mariah Carey poses backstage while attending the 2013 Out100 Awards held at Terminal 5 on Thursday (November 14) in New York City.

The Art of Letting Go singer was on hand to present the award for Entertainer of the Year to Jim Parsons.

Earlier in the week, Mariah made some negative comments about her experience as a judge on American Idol this year.

Honestly, I hated it, Mariah told Hot97. Heres what it was. I was the first person who signed onI thought it was going to be a three-person panel. They gave me a nicemonetary moment, and I was just like, Okay, Randy Jackson will be there; Ive known him forever. He used to play bass for me. Like, this isnt a big deal. This will be nothing.

But it wasnt that, she continued. It was like going to work every day in hell with Satan.


----------



## AEGIS

her face looks great


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

those shoes are too funny! Mariah has such a pretty smile.


----------



## Sassys

,


----------



## lanasyogamama

Mistakes happen, nobody died, she didn't need to throw that sound engineer under the bus so badly.


----------



## Alexenjie

I am disgusted with her making such vile comments about working on American Idol. Even if what she said was true, it's so unprofessional. She was making $18 million dollars, she should suck it up and keep her comments to herself.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/15/mariah-carey-out100-gala-after-negative-idol-comments/
> 
> Mariah Carey poses backstage while attending the 2013 Out100 Awards held at Terminal 5 on Thursday (November 14) in New York City.
> 
> The Art of Letting Go singer was on hand to present the award for Entertainer of the Year to Jim Parsons.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Mariah made some negative comments about her experience as a judge on American Idol this year.
> 
> Honestly, I hated it, Mariah told Hot97. Heres what it was. I was the first person who signed onI thought it was going to be a three-person panel. They gave me a nicemonetary moment, and I was just like, Okay, Randy Jackson will be there; Ive known him forever. He used to play bass for me. Like, this isnt a big deal. This will be nothing.
> 
> But it wasnt that, she continued. It was like going to work every day in hell with Satan.



... and she didn't give that money back to Satan either innit...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Wow it's really crazy listening to all her old stuff (Emotions, etc.) when her voice was in her prime and now listening to her new song  her voice is so raspy now.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassys said:


> ,


 
What in the diva heck?

Come on Mimi. Don't be like that.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## kcf68

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/15/mariah-carey-out100-gala-after-negative-idol-comments/
> 
> Mariah Carey poses backstage while attending the 2013 Out100 Awards held at Terminal 5 on Thursday (November 14) in New York City.
> 
> The Art of Letting Go singer was on hand to present the award for Entertainer of the Year to Jim Parsons.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Mariah made some negative comments about her experience as a judge on American Idol this year.
> 
> Honestly, I hated it, Mariah told Hot97. Heres what it was. I was the first person who signed onI thought it was going to be a three-person panel. They gave me a nicemonetary moment, and I was just like, Okay, Randy Jackson will be there; Ive known him forever. He used to play bass for me. Like, this isnt a big deal. This will be nothing.
> 
> But it wasnt that, she continued. It was like going to work every day in hell with Satan.


I saw this dress and thought of Elvira minus the dark hair!  Not flattering!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


>




LOL she's so cute. She sounds good here.


----------



## GossipCult

Mariah's comments about American Idol disgusted me.  If she wonders why people think she's a spoiled rotten brat and diva, she should listen carefully to her own words.  She was paid a lot of money to judge on Idol and the whining about how difficult it was for her to deal with conflict was unprofessional.  Most of us would put up with a lot more for even a small share of what she was paid.


----------



## Sassys

Thanksgiving


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Cute family pic


----------



## morgan20

Nice pictures, however do I see a dirt stain on the carpet? Or is it my IPad screen? Oh Mimi


----------



## SophiaLee

morgan20 said:


> Nice pictures, however do I see a dirt stain on the carpet? Or is it my IPad screen? Oh Mimi



She's probably going to fire her maid now that you've pointed that out.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah is cooking in red bottoms lol Nick's mom is in the red dress.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey was definitely feeling more naughty than nice on Tuesday.

The singer wriggled into a very festive and very racy dress to perform at the Rockefeller Center Christmas tree lighting ceremony in New York.

The 43-year-old showed off her ample cleavage in a red sweetheart cut dress that hugged her curvaceous figure in all the right places.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Christmas-tree-lighting.html#ixzz2mU0UJOgh


----------



## Sassys

,


----------



## Kansashalo

The twins are so cute.  I remember wearing my hair like Monroe's, full of ribbons and curls (and my mom putting my hair in those foam pink curlers to maintain the curls too lol).


----------



## karo

Gaining weight again.... Anyway, she always looks good, I mean good in her unique way. Love this woman!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't believe she is 43!


----------



## SophiaLee

This heffa needs to stop pouring herself Into these dresses. It's embarrassing.


----------



## Sassys

DC Tree lighting


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great, I don't see anything wrong with her weight.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> DC Tree lighting



Aretha's shake and wear wig tho...


----------



## NicolesCloset

ChanelMommy said:


> She looks great, I don't see anything wrong with her weight.


Exactly. She has a great bod


----------



## Sassys

Monroe is like "don't touch me" lmao


----------



## Ladybug09

Like for real....kids are too funny.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> Monroe is like "don't touch me" lmao



"I don't know you!"  She has no clue it's the President.  All she knows is some dude is in her face and he needs to back up.    Love it!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Mariah Carey performs during the National Christmas Tree lighting ceremony at the Ellipse December 6, 2013 in Washington, DC.


----------



## Sassys

On Monday, December 9, Mariah will pre-tape a performance for New Year's Eve With Carson Daly, and you have the chance to be in the audience!

If you will be in or around the New York area, apply for free tickets at 1iota. The performance is scheduled to take place at 7:30 pm.

The program will air on NBC on Tuesday, December 31.


----------



## Sassys

What is going on with Mariah's stomach area?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

GossipCult said:


> Mariah's comments about American Idol disgusted me.  If she wonders why people think she's a spoiled rotten brat and diva, she should listen carefully to her own words.  She was paid a lot of money to judge on Idol and the whining about how difficult it was for her to deal with conflict was unprofessional.  Most of us would put up with a lot more for even a small share of what she was paid.



But don't you think they'd be over compensating with the huge pay? Would anyone take the job on American Idol if they weren't getting paid that much? Idol is going downhill anyways so...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, Mariah just did a live interview with Tamron Hall at her home. It was a very, um how can I say awkward video. She was talking all over Tamron, focused more on the lingerie and caribou heels she had on and was just rambling....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have been a fan of Mariah fan since day one. That performance was at the DC Xmas tree lighting was one of the worst performances ever. EVER.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ugh.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, Mariah just did a live interview with Tamron Hall at her home. It was a very, um how can I say awkward video. She was talking all over Tamron, focused more on the lingerie and caribou heels she had on and was just rambling....


 
LOL. Her top lip never moves

VIDEO: http://www.today.com/video/today/53799334#53799334


----------



## Ladybug09

I think the problem with the interview, is that she was acting like two girlfriends having a conversation instead of letting Tamron be the journalist who is interviewing her. She should have given her professional courtesy and allowed her to finish her questions before cutting in. Otherwise I thought it was a good interview.

 I would love to have a room that no one knows about that no one goes in cuz my house is so big.


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassys said:


>




Does she smoke? She is totally out of breath.


----------



## Sassys

The pop star will sit down with Andy Cohen on Watch What Happens Live!

All we want for Christmas is Mariah Carey on Watch What Happens Live&#8212;and now our wish will come true!

The pop superstar will sit down with Andy Cohen in the Clubhouse for a very special episode in time for the holidays. The episode airs on December 22.

Will Mariah play a round of Plead the Fifth? Take a shotski? Dish about being newly crowned the Queen of Christmas? You'll have to tune in to find out: Sunday at 11/10c.

It's been an amazing year for Andy sitting down with some of the world's most legendary pop divas. Lady Gaga had a candid sit-down in September. (Note to Mariah: Gaga wasn't afraid to play Plead the Fifth!) And Cher dished on her relationship with Tom Cruise back in June.

What questions do you want Andy to ask Mariah? Sound off in the comments.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> The pop star will sit down with Andy Cohen on Watch What Happens Live!
> 
> All we want for Christmas is Mariah Carey on Watch What Happens Liveand now our wish will come true!
> 
> The pop superstar will sit down with Andy Cohen in the Clubhouse for a very special episode in time for the holidays. The episode airs on December 22.
> 
> Will Mariah play a round of Plead the Fifth? Take a shotski? Dish about being newly crowned the Queen of Christmas? You'll have to tune in to find out: Sunday at 11/10c.
> 
> It's been an amazing year for Andy sitting down with some of the world's most legendary pop divas. Lady Gaga had a candid sit-down in September. (Note to Mariah: Gaga wasn't afraid to play Plead the Fifth!) And Cher dished on her relationship with Tom Cruise back in June.
> 
> What questions do you want Andy to ask Mariah? Sound off in the comments.



This will be AMAZING.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> The pop star will sit down with Andy Cohen on Watch What Happens Live!
> 
> All we want for Christmas is Mariah Carey on Watch What Happens Liveand now our wish will come true!
> 
> The pop superstar will sit down with Andy Cohen in the Clubhouse for a very special episode in time for the holidays. The episode airs on December 22.
> 
> Will Mariah play a round of Plead the Fifth? Take a shotski? Dish about being newly crowned the Queen of Christmas? You'll have to tune in to find out: Sunday at 11/10c.
> 
> It's been an amazing year for Andy sitting down with some of the world's most legendary pop divas. Lady Gaga had a candid sit-down in September. (Note to Mariah: Gaga wasn't afraid to play Plead the Fifth!) And Cher dished on her relationship with Tom Cruise back in June.
> 
> What questions do you want Andy to ask Mariah? Sound off in the comments.



I cannot wit for this.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I really like that dress!!!


----------



## Sassys

Backstage in Nigeria


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassy - tell your auntie her azz is too old for this mess!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Sassy - tell your auntie her azz is too old for this mess!



Child, I have to many aunts to keep track of.


----------



## Sassys

On December 14, 2013, Mariah made a special appearance in Lagos, Nigeria, to perform at the Christmas party for Access Bank. The Christmas party also served as the send-off celebration for the bank's exiting Managing Director Aigboje Aig-Imoukhuede.

Among the songs Mariah performed are "It's Like That," "We Belong Together," "Shake It Off," "Always Be My Baby," and "The Art Of Letting Go." At the end of the show, Mariah sang "Hero" as a tribute to Nelson Mandela, with a photo of herself and Mandela as a backdrop on the big screen.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am sure they paid her a grip to attend.

I started following her on IG. The video of her walking on to her private jet. I haven't seen Mariah walk that many steps unassisted in years.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

In Aspen


----------



## Sasha2012

The kids are too cute, love how Mariah is just posing.


----------



## karo

I'd love to spend Christmas in Aspen!


----------



## Midge S

Hate to say it, but she looks cute.   (Even though I think I would liek the boots better as a safer chunky heel)


----------



## Sarni

Midge S said:


> Hate to say it, but she looks cute.   (Even though I think I would liek the boots better as a safer chunky heel)




I agree re the boots. Not the best heel choice for snowy conditions!! 

The kids are so cute.


----------



## Sassys

aspen


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chile....... Please


----------



## anitalilac

She still looks good..anyway I am wondering why is her daughter wearing glasses?


----------



## Sasha2012

anitalilac said:


> She still looks good..anyway I am wondering why is her daughter wearing glasses?



They're correctional glasses, her daughter is cockeyed.


----------



## berrydiva

She loves her furry heel slippers.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## AEGIS

i feel like she overshares no?


----------



## ChanelMommy

The carseat photo of her son set me off! Look at those straps. Not safe. 

Side note, I love her boots in the previous photos, just not the heels in snow/ice. Especially while holding her daughter. Eeeks.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> They're correctional glasses, her daughter is cockeyed.



Most importantly they were premises and can have vision problem. Where did u read she was cross eyed?


----------



## Pinkcooper

Why is she always trying to pose sexy in family photos? It drives me crazy!


----------



## Sternchen

I didn't expect anything less from Mariah. Love it


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## Nathalya

Lol I love Mariah, such a diva with her posing eventhough she's on a outing with the kids


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/24/mariah-carey-all-i-want-for-christmas-tops-holiday-100-chart/

*Mariah Carey: 'All I Want For Christmas' Tops Holiday 100 Chart!*

Mariah Carey sports white earmuffs while doing some last minute Christmas shopping at Louis Vuitton on Tuesday (December 24) in Aspen, Col.

The night before, the All I Want for Christmas is You singer and her husband Nick Cannon were spotted taking a stroll with their two-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe.

In case you didnt know, All I Want for Christmas is You is currently topping the Billboard Holiday 100 chart.


----------



## berrydiva

All I want for Christmas is for Mariah's style to evolve.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

berrydiva said:


> All I want for Christmas is for Mariah's style to evolve.


That's on my list as well. Where did she get those outdated sunglasses? Her outfits are so bad. And God forbid she wears a scarf, people could forget she has big boobs.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sasha2012

Dem babies are so cute.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Chanel522

She is so ridiculously over the top.  I feel like it would be exhausting to be her.


----------



## murt

berrydiva said:


> All I want for Christmas is for Mariah's style to evolve.



hahahaha - she is so stuck in the late '90s/early 2000s! She's hilarious though and her kids are very cute.


----------



## SophiaLee

Her and that mini skirt. Enough already.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Merry Christmas everybody! :xtree: #throwbackmariah my favourite Mariah christmas song


----------



## bisousx

Chanel522 said:


> She is so ridiculously over the top.  I feel like it would be exhausting to be her.



And to be around her....


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> And to be around her....



That's what I was thinking -- it must be exhausting to be around her. She's all ego and boy, does she love to talk about herself.


----------



## Sasha2012

Nick Cannon played Santa Claus on Christmas Day for his two-year-old twins with Mariah Carey and magically shared flashback photos of he and his wife.

The 33-year-old television host in a black-and-white photo he shared on Instagram was in full Santa regalia as he hugged two-year-old daughter Monroe and her sleeping twin brother Moroccan.

Nick and his 43-year-old wife Mariah have been enjoying a family Christmas vacation in the resort town of Aspen, Colorado.

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-posts-fake-flashbacks-wife-Mariah-Carey.html


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love their IGs. I am only here for the fashion of Roc and Roe. A new ski outfit each day.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Chanel522 said:


> She is so ridiculously over the top.  I feel like it would be exhausting to be her.



Nick is a hell of a man to be able to deal w/ her and all of her antics....for this long.


----------



## Sassys

talldrnkofwater said:


> Nick is a hell of a man to be able to deal w/ her and all of her antics....for this long.



This!


----------



## Jayne1

talldrnkofwater said:


> Nick is a hell of a man to be able to deal w/ her and all of her antics....for this long.



Hadn't thought of that... but it's probably true.


----------



## Sassys

Rocky on the slopes..first time skiing at 2.5... Come on!


----------



## AEGIS

aww Rocky is so cute


----------



## AEGIS

Chanel522 said:


> She is so ridiculously over the top.  I feel like it would be exhausting to be her.




I'm exhausted looking at her


----------



## needloub

talldrnkofwater said:


> Nick is a hell of a man to be able to deal w/ her and all of her antics....for this long.



It's probably the reason he IS with her...he loves it!


----------



## sanmi

Sassys said:


> Rocky on the slopes..first time skiing at 2.5... Come on!



wow, they are so cute and brave to try that.


----------



## Sassys

Miss Monroe & mommy!  










 Rockstarr on his way to the x games with coach daddy


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> Rocky on the slopes..first time skiing at 2.5... Come on!



He is too cute out there on the slopes! lol




needloub said:


> It's probably the reason he IS with her...he loves it!



I agree!  She did right by marrying a younger man.  One her age or older would most likely NOT be amused by it all lol  But I like them as a couple though.


----------



## Lola69

I'm sure he loves it. He knows what he got in to


----------



## Sassys

I didn't like how she *****ed and moaned she was always alone when she was pregnant and that Nick is never around on WWHL and recently on the radio. Nick is trying to make that paper; if he was broke she would not have given him the time of day. He is also probably working so hard to make her happy by buying constant expensive gifts for her. He has bought her 3 luxury cars and. Mariah doesn't even drive.

Nick is goofy, but he works hard and I like that. He clearly learned from his bankrupt mistakes from years ago


----------



## Sassys

Dem Babies Help Dad Nick Cannon Work Out

http://www.rick.com/dem-babies-help...campaign=dem-babies-help-dad-nick-cannon-work


----------



## Sternchen

Very cute


----------



## DiamondGirl1

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was thinking -- it must be exhausting to be around her. She's all ego and boy, does she love to talk about herself.


She is cute but she looks squeezed into some of her outfits and looks terrible in them.  So let me go WAYBACK. Into the 80's and say she will be like the mom who was trying to steal her daughter's boyfriend in the movie Valley Girl!    You ladies of the 80's will know this movie....any others too young...u missed a great decade!
Have to say her children are just dolls....so darn cute..


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:


> Dem Babies Help Dad Nick Cannon Work Out
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rick.com/dem-babies-help...campaign=dem-babies-help-dad-nick-cannon-work




Omg!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Bye bye Aspen


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

oh my goodness! They little purse and boots, too cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

I can't take the cuteness that is Monroe Cannon, look at her little LV purse.


----------



## Sassys

She seems to be wearing gloves a lot lately. (Hiding not wearing her ring, if the rumors are true)



Happy New Year!!!! "You like this and you know it"


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Midge S

Sassys said:


> She seems to be wearing gloves a lot lately. (Hiding not wearing her ring, if the rumors are true)
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!!!! "You like this and you know it"



What rumors?  

Oh, and those look like Miss Piggy gloves.   No shade, I love me some Piggy (obviously).


----------



## Ladybug09

Midge S said:


> What rumors?
> 
> Oh, and those look like Miss Piggy gloves.   No shade, I love me some Piggy (obviously).



Haha, they so!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Watching Mariah perform on NBC's New Years celebration. She looks fab and is singing (I saw that loosely lol) a wonderful medley


----------



## Sassys

I am wondering if she was really live last night. Her hair was bone straight last night and she posted this before she performed.


----------



## Sassys

Midge S said:


> What rumors?
> 
> Oh, and those look like Miss Piggy gloves.   No shade, I love me some Piggy (obviously).



Rumor is marriage is on the rocks.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sassys said:


> Rumor is marriage is on the rocks.


I read this too. But hopefully, just a rumor.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aww... that would make me sad if they split.  He seems to be a good match for her lack-of-connection to reality. Nick is a hustler and hard worker, he seems way more grounded than she is.

Maybe she's wearing gloves because she's noticing she's getting old lady hands... y'know, like Madonna.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sasha2012 said:


> Watching Mariah perform on NBC's New Years celebration. She looks fab and is singing (I *saw* that loosely lol) a wonderful medley



I'm gonna quote and correct myself  I meant to write (I *say* that loosely)

Her set last night was pre recorded. She should sing live more often since she doesn't require a dance routine but I enjoyed the performace.

I haven't heard rumors of them splitting, they still seem very much in love. Truthfully they lasted longer than I thought they would and I think they're in it for the long run. Who else can put up with Diva supreme Mimi and all her festivities?


----------



## Sassys

Memories...


----------



## Sassys

'NYE


----------



## Sassys

*Pajama party pon de plane w @KristoferBuckle & @DaniellePriano.Ready for 2014 but still watching ELF*​


----------



## Sassys

Ringing in the new year: The We Belong Together singer performed the night before at a New Year's Eve party in London's Dorchester Hotel​


----------



## Sassys

'I thought I was fly in my Lambo until we pulled up to her Plane! #RealBoss #PowerCouple #LuckyDude #GottaGetMyS***Together'


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah and Nick cover next month's issue of Ebony Magazine. 

They look good together.


----------



## Chanel522

Aw, I hope they don't split.  At first I thought they were an odd pair, but I really think they're well suited.


----------



## Sasha2012

Chanel522 said:


> Aw, I hope they don't split.  At first I thought they were an odd pair, but I really think they're well suited.



Me too. I thought it was a late April fools joke since they were married in April. It was just so random and he was 10 years younger recently engaged/dating Selita Ebanks. But almost 6 years and 2 kids(I didn't think she was ever gonna have kids) later they seem happier than ever. I like how festive they are together, they're very compatible.


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah and Nick cover next month's issue of Ebony Magazine.
> 
> They look good together.



Are they in a pool? lol

Cute pic anyway I hope they stay together


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love that pic. I have been getting Ebony for free for some time. Usually tossed with the quickness.

I better get this one in the mail. lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/08/mariah-carey-nick-cannon-dip-in-the-pool-for-ebony-mag/

Mariah Carey and her husband Nick Cannon are red hot while taking a dip in the pool for the cover of Ebonys February 2014 issue, on newsstands now.

Here is what the married couple had to share with the mag:

*Nick on their strong marriage:* It was early on when I found out how spiritual she was, and we had conversations about kids and how to live life. For her to share these values, it instantly let me know this is the person Ive always wanted.

*Mariah on her daughter Monroe taking after her mom:* The other night I had on a ruby and diamond necklace and earrings. Ms. Monroe looked at me and said, Wheres my necklace?

Also pictured inside: Nick spinning at 1 OAK Nightclub at The Mirage to launch the new Ncredible tablet on Tuesday (January 8) in Las Vegas.


----------



## Sassys

Ebony


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Chanel522 said:


> Aw, I hope they don't split. At first I thought they were an odd pair, but I really think they're well suited.


----------



## Nathalya

Sassys said:


> Ebony



On that last pic she's probably wearing pantyhose but it looks like 1 very hairy leg


----------



## Sasha2012

Nick's new video is hilarious. He has photoshopped photos of him and Mariah as kids as if they were childhood sweethearts when in reality he is a good decade younger than her... but I do like thee song, it samples R.Kelly's Feeling on Your Booty. The video also has the dancers dressed like Aaliyah (who was married to R.Kelly at one point) to complete the parody.


----------



## Sassys

Lmao. I love Nick; he is such a goof ball


----------



## Sasha2012

Most people wears sweatshirts and pajama bottoms while on an airplane.

But not Mariah Carey. When the singer landed in Los Angeles on Friday, she was dressed to wow.

The 43-year-old diva wore a shiny black alligator design coat that gleamed under the glare of the airport lights, as well as stiletto boots, black gloves and some chic shades. Big hoop earrings added even more glamor.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igator-coat-stiletto-boots.html#ixzz2qndNM0KR


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/18/mariah-carey-sag-awards-2014-red-carpet-with-nick-cannon/

Mariah Carey strikes a pose on the red carpet at the 2014 Screen Actors Guild Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Saturday (January 18) in Los Angeles.

The 43-year-old entertainer was joined at the event by her husband Nick Cannon.

Mariah is nominated this evening for Outstanding Performance by a Cast in a Motion Picture alongside the cast of Lee Daniels The Butler. They are up against the casts of 12 Years a Slave, American Hustle, August: Osage County, and Dallas Buyers Club.

FYI: Mariah is wearing a Saint Laurent dress, Gianvito Rossi shoes, and Wilfredo Rosado earrings.


----------



## Sassys

JD looks like Yoda


----------



## horse17

Sassys said:


> JD looks like Yoda


----------



## DC-Cutie

JD looking like Berry Gordy....


----------



## Sasha2012

DC-Cutie said:


> JD looking like Berry Gordy....



 That's exactly what I was thinking he was too. He hash tagged people say think he looks like him.

http://instagram.com/p/jWBCWFzOhN/


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Have always been a big Mariah fan. But (even with more money than God) her style is awful.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oo_let_me_see said:


> Have always been a big Mariah fan. But (even with more money than God) her style is awful.



She's stuck in an awful fashion timezone


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/18/mariah-carey-sag-awards-2014-red-carpet-with-nick-cannon/
> 
> Mariah Carey strikes a pose on the red carpet at the 2014 Screen Actors Guild Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Saturday (January 18) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 43-year-old entertainer was joined at the event by her husband Nick Cannon.
> 
> Mariah is nominated this evening for Outstanding Performance by a Cast in a Motion Picture alongside the cast of Lee Daniels The Butler. They are up against the casts of 12 Years a Slave, American Hustle, August: Osage County, and Dallas Buyers Club.
> 
> FYI: Mariah is wearing a Saint Laurent dress, Gianvito Rossi shoes, and Wilfredo Rosado earrings.



Compared to her usual level of dated tackiness, she looks good.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Everybody and their grandmother wants to be a writer.


Mariah & Nick Ink Scholastic Book Deal

Roc and Roe's Twelve Days of Christmas Will be released in Fall 2014

NEW YORK, NY &#8212; January 23, 2014 - Scholastic, the global children's publishing, education and media company, will publish a holiday children&#8217;s picture book by celebrity superstars Nick Cannon and Mariah Carey. Roc and Roe's Twelve Days of Christmas, a delightful and festive picture book featuring the couple's adorable twins Roc (Moroccan) and Roe (Monroe) will be released in Fall 2014. Aimed at readers ages 3 and up and illustrated by New York Times bestselling artist AG Ford, the book follows Roc and Roe as they put their own unique spin on the Christmas carol The Twelve Days of Christmas. The deal was developed by D. Christopher Jennings and Robert Caruso, founders of Impact Republic, Nick Cannon's Ncredible Entertainment, and Ken Geist, Vice President and Editorial Director, Scholastic Press Picture Books.

"We are so excited to work with the Scholastic team on our Roc and Roe picture book and we can't wait until this holiday season!" said Nick Cannon and Mariah Carey.

"It's been such a fun and collaborative process and we are thrilled to be working with Nick Cannon and Mariah Carey on this exciting project. Roc and Roe's Twelve Days of Christmas is the perfect book to read with your little ones-an adorable spin on a classic tale, sprinkled with humor and heart," said Ken Geist, Vice President and Editorial Director, Scholastic Press Picture Books.

http://mediaroom.scholastic.com/pre...day-picture-book-nick-cannon-and-mariah-carey


----------



## murt

Sasha2012 said:


> Nick's new video is hilarious. He has photoshopped photos of him and Mariah as kids as if they were childhood sweethearts when in reality he is a good decade younger than her... but I do like thee song, it samples R.Kelly's Feeling on Your Booty. The video also has the dancers dressed like Aaliyah (who was married to R.Kelly at one point) to complete the parody.




oh man - I absolutely love this!!! he's got all of the details down so perfect - it makes me so nostalgic for my '90s childhood..............


----------



## murt

oo_let_me_see said:


> Have always been a big Mariah fan. But (even with more money than God) her style is awful.



haha she will never leave late '90s new jersey in terms of her style.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

Mommy's #1 fans

http://web.stagram.com/p/649953784374560166_29116088


----------



## Sassys

BET honors


----------



## Chanel522

Oh Mariah...  I honestly get tired and feel like I need a nap every time I see her!  Lol!!  She just looks like she would be exhausting, but so OTT that it would almost be funny.


----------



## Nathalya




----------



## Ladybug09

Really Mariah, was All that necessary!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Any footage of her being perched onto and removed from the piano? Would pay good money to see it.


----------



## berrydiva

She just does too much.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Nathalya said:


>


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> BET honors





Chanel522 said:


> Oh Mariah...  I honestly get tired and feel like I need a nap every time I see her!  Lol!!  She just looks like she would be exhausting, but so OTT that it would almost be funny.



I would love to spend a day with her though, it would be fun!



BagOuttaHell said:


> Any footage of her being perched onto and removed from the piano? Would pay good money to see it.




+1!  I love her, but she is the definition of too much!


----------



## vimrod

Sassys said:


> BET honors



Oi, the boobage. Put them away Mimi.


----------



## Sassys

2/10/14


----------



## Sassys

Mariah has released a promo video (watch below) announcing the official release dates for her brand-new single, "You're Mine (Eternal)" and the much-awaited upcoming studio album.

"You're Mine" is due out this Wednesday, February 12; while the album is dropping on Tuesday, May 6.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

VH1 Releases Trailer For 'The Tanning Of America'
Posted by Lynn on Tuesday, 11-Feb-2014, 1:10PM EST
The latest Rock Doc from VH1 finds Steve Stoute's best-selling book getting the small screen treatment.

Titled The Tanning of America: One Nation Under Hip-Hop, VH1 just released a new trailer to prepare fans for the four-part television event. The grand premiere is on February 24 and will take an insider's look at how Hip-Hop played a role not just in the entertainment world, but in politics, civil rights and American culture as a whole.

Using the 2008 victory of President Barack ***** as a historical backdrop, the documentary illustrates how "Hip-Hop put him in office" as the country leaned forward towards a post-racial America. The Tanning of America plots the "hip-hopification" of America throughout its stint on television, movies and popular culture. The series features an all-star cast of interviews with Diddy, Pharrell Williams, Al Sharpton, and Mariah Carey, all of whom give their personal take and recollections on how Hip-Hop has changed, affected and influenced their lives and the world.


----------



## Sassys

2/11/14


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon aren't only good musicians. They're also pretty savvy when it comes to real estate.

In early February the married couple listed their lavish 11,750 square foot Bel-Air mansion for $12,995,000, according to RealEstalker.

That's almost twice the price they bought it for in 2009.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...3-million-double-paid-2009.html#ixzz2t3up87B9


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures.


----------



## Chanel522

I'm not sure if it's the house, the decor or both, but I don't like it and it doesn't look very Mariah-ish to me either.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chanel522 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the house, the decor or both, but I don't like it and it doesn't look very Mariah-ish to me either.



_i actually thought the same thing. maybe it was a rental property or a house they rarely stayed at?_


----------



## ChanelMommy

chanel522 said:


> i'm not sure if it's the house, the decor or both, but i don't like it and it doesn't look very mariah-ish to me either.


this!


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Visits New York's KTU 103.5FM


----------



## afsweet

The décor is eh, but I like the house itself. Can't say it's worth 12 mil though...


----------



## Sassys

New Single!


----------



## Sassys

2/12/14
One glove??? And why is she wearing a nightgown??


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

She's wearing a slip out in public with fishnet stockings lol that's Mariah. She looks pregnant or bloated. I like her new song.


----------



## afsweet

That is so Mariah lol. Can't say I'm surprised by her wardrobe choice.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is freezing outside. TBH I am surprised she has on that much clothes.


----------



## Ladybug09

What in the world??!!


----------



## Sassys

I am very suspect about this marriage now. Something is OFF!!


Mariah Carey says she has no idea where her husband is half the time ... but she knows where most of her nannies are -- the unemployment line.

A champagne-sipping Mariah stumbled through a bizarre radio interview Wednesday, making it sound like her marriage to Nick Cannon is loose as a goose.

She also explains why she fires her nannies all the time ... think Hand that Rocks the Cradle.

Here's the best part.  She brought in her own lighting team ... FOR A RADIO INTERVIEW.

Video: http://www.tmz.com/2014/02/12/mariah-carey-radio-interview-nick-cannon-babies-nannies/#ixzz2t8rVvGzu


----------



## Sassys

Full Interview - She is a HOT MESS!! I don't think I could ever hang with her. She is just to much.

The twins are damn near 3 and she is STILL *****ing about carrying them. Give it a damn rest Mariah, no one forced you to get pregnant.


----------



## qudz104

Chanel522 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the house, the decor or both, but I don't like it and it doesn't look very Mariah-ish to me either.




That's what I was thinking, it's pretty but kind of generic.. Nothing like how I'd assume Mariah to decorate it.


----------



## Sasha2012

That Breakfast Club interview is comedy. What I took away is:

-They're drinking champagne in the morning
-She doesn't like the Ariana Grande comparisons
-Her and Nick seem to be a bit distant
-She didn't sell her home in Bel Air
-She did not reach out to mentor Bobbi Kristina


Mariah Carey visits 'The Elvis Duran Z100 Morning Show' at Z100 Studio on February 12, 2014 in New York City.

via Zimbio

I think she legit went to in her nightgown lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

I can't believe she wire a nightgown and robe. Something is not right with this woman.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm surprised she went back to do a show with him after that show from a few years ago.


----------



## Sassys

2/12/14


----------



## Sassys

nickcannon After a looong day at work at least I get to come home to this!

Pacifiers need to go bye bye


----------



## chinableu

Mariah's probably sick of Nick by now.  

LOL!


----------



## Sassys

chinableu said:


> Mariah's probably sick of Nick by now.
> 
> LOL!



Seems that way.


----------



## Sassys

Pics from new video.


----------



## Sassys

leaving a restaurant in NYC 2/13


----------



## Swanky

LOL! I'm sure her comment of not knowing where Nick is is because he's traveling a lot.
My DH travels for work, I used to write down where he'd be each day but after 3 kids and running the household and their lives and managing other things all the mattered was is he home or not? lol!
I stopped trying to remember each city each day.  We text and talk all day regardless, doesn't matter if he's in NJ or San Fran.  He either can or cannot help me run the kiddos around to practices.
She probably stopped trying to commit to memory which city he's in each day.


----------



## Sassys

MTV First: Mariah Carey You're Mine Eternal Music Video Premiere at MTV Studios 2/12

Can't believe she is actually wearing a dress she has worn before


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> She's wearing a slip out in public with fishnet stockings lol that's Mariah. She looks pregnant or bloated. I like her new song.





Sassys said:


> Pics from new video.





Sassys said:


> MTV First: Mariah Carey You're Mine Eternal Music Video Premiere at MTV Studios 2/12
> 
> Can't believe she is actually wearing a dress she has worn before



Nope nope nope. The nightgown, the burglar handgloves, the new video where she's covering up her tata's with her hands... if you dont want to show them, put a piece of cloth on it.


----------



## leeann

berrydiva said:


> I'm surprised she went back to do a show with him after that show from a few years ago.



What happened a few years ago?  He mentioned a couple of times that he hadn't seen her in years, but didn't make it seem like anything bad happened.


----------



## berrydiva

Her pinky finger is permanently locked in an upright position.


----------



## berrydiva

leeann said:


> What happened a few years ago?  He mentioned a couple of times that he hadn't seen her in years, but didn't make it seem like anything bad happened.


She had a serious bish fest moment on his show. He was asking her questions, which weren't out of line or anything but I guess she just didn't want to answer. It just went south from there. He basically hung up the line on her.

I'll see if I can find the audio.

ETA: can't find any audio files. I only remember her breaking out in song when Elvis asked a question she didn't like or want to answer. It was awesome.


----------



## Sassys

Empire State Building lighting for Valentine's Day


----------



## Sassys




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love her over the topness.


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL! I'm sure her comment of not knowing where Nick is is because he's traveling a lot.
> My DH travels for work, I used to write down where he'd be each day but after 3 kids and running the household and their lives and managing other things all the mattered was is he home or not? lol!
> I stopped trying to remember each city each day.  We text and talk all day regardless, doesn't matter if he's in NJ or San Fran.  He either can or cannot help me run the kiddos around to practices.
> She probably stopped trying to commit to memory which city he's in each day.



Me too.  My hubby puts it all on the calendar, but I still can't remember most of the time.  lol



Sassys said:


> MTV First: Mariah Carey You're Mine Eternal Music Video Premiere at MTV Studios 2/12
> 
> Can't believe she is actually wearing a dress she has worn before



Those gloves!  NO NO NO.



berrydiva said:


> Her pinky finger is permanently locked in an upright position.



I think so.



berrydiva said:


> She had a serious bish fest moment on his show. He was asking her questions, which weren't out of line or anything but I guess she just didn't want to answer. It just went south from there. He basically hung up the line on her.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the audio.
> 
> ETA: can't find any audio files. I only remember her breaking out in song when Elvis asked a question she didn't like or want to answer. It was awesome.



Oh man, that sounds hilarious!



Sassys said:


> Empire State Building lighting for Valentine's Day



It's a sad day when Mariah is the best dressed one of the bunch.  Yikes.  



BagOuttaHell said:


> I love her over the topness.



Me too!


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone heard her talk about anything but herself?  I've heard her try, with some amount of interest, but she's only intelligible when she talks about herself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who else would she be talking about? lol.

She can be serious when needed. IMO. She just doesn't find the need very often.

And I love her SHADE. Love it.


----------



## SophiaLee

A mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just the day before she was calling him the 'abandoner' for supposedly planning to leave her alone with the twins on Valentine's Day as he embarked on a business trip.

And it seems Mariah Carey was determined to show husband Nick Cannon exactly what he was missing out on. 

The singer tweeted a series of sexy selfies showing her sporting a candy bra in a bath full of red and pink balloons as she implored the TV host to return home for the romantic occasion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tines-Day-called-abandoner.html#ixzz2tMes7Upk


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh Mariah!


----------



## chinableu

The look tanked.  LOL!


----------



## Chanel522

I love this thread!!  Lol


----------



## berrydiva

I have no idea why I thought her having kids would put an end to her bubble gum-pink unicorns-glitter butterflies-candy rainbow obsessions.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I have no idea why I thought her having kids would put an end to her bubble gum-pink unicorns-glitter butterflies-candy rainbow obsessions.



I thought once she got married it would stop.


----------



## Tivo

Mariah is so goofy, lol!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Lol she's so mariah


----------



## Sassys

mariahcarey Spending the remainder of Valentine's weekend with my Valentine munchkins #YoureMineEternal #UnconditionalLove  









Mariah's Instagram


----------



## fashion16

I am sorry but anyone that needs to show how "in love" they are with all of these social media posts is trying to compensate for something, combat something or distract the public from something.


----------



## Ladybug09

Then that's ALOTTTTTTTT of people out there...


----------



## qudz104

I wonder what she's like as a mom.. Like is she ott around her kids too?


----------



## Sassys

Watching Mariah Interviews are painful unless they are Oprah or Barbara Walters type interviews.


----------



## berrydiva

fashion16 said:


> I am sorry but anyone that needs to show how "in love" they are with all of these social media posts is trying to compensate for something, combat something or distract the public from something.


Think you're basically talking about 90% of the population that makes up IG and FB.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Think you're basically talking about 90% of the population that makes up IG and FB.



Girl exactly!


----------



## sparkleswirl

The necklace she posted is ugly and cheesy.  So disappointing Mariah


----------



## Prima Ballerina

fashion16 said:


> I am sorry but anyone that needs to show how "in love" they are with all of these social media posts is trying to compensate for something, combat something or distract the public from something.


I agree, it screams insecurity and trying to make up for something.


----------



## GOALdigger

Ladybug09 said:


> Then that's ALOTTTTTTTT of people out there...



excatly. Everyone likes to show off in some form or another.


----------



## afsweet

qudz104 said:


> I wonder what she's like as a mom.. Like is she ott around her kids too?


 
I would love to see what she's like when she's alone with her family. With her diva behavior, it's hard for me to imagine her being really hands on even though I don't doubt how much she loves her kids. I just can't imagine her cleaning up messes, playing on the floor, or talking gibberish to her kids.


----------



## dangerouscurves

fashion16 said:


> I am sorry but anyone that needs to show how "in love" they are with all of these social media posts is trying to compensate for something, combat something or distract the public from something.



Not necessarily.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her extravagant and dramatic ensembles,and Mariah Carey didn't disappoint on Sunday, sporting a plunging red gown on top of the Empire State Building.

The star shared several selfies on the New York City landmark in the floor length scarlet dress which showed off her ample cleavage. 

The 43-year-old wrote alongside the picture: 'As requested by the #lambily..on top o' the Empire State Building! #YoureMineEternal pic.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oses-Empire-State-Building.html#ixzz2tbSiwapH


----------



## Ladybug09

A bit much cleavage but nice dress.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BagOuttaHell said:


> Who else would she be talking about? lol.
> 
> She can be serious when needed. IMO. She just doesn't find the need very often.
> 
> *And I love her SHADE. Love it*.



She is the Queen when it comes to shade.  It cracks me up!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I actually like that red dress.  Go Mariah!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ughter-Monroe-Cannon-featuring-new-album.html

*Her little superstar! Mariah Carey reveals daughter Monroe is 'featuring' on new album... that has been FOUR years in the making 
*
It seems there is little doubt that her children will be following in her own superstar footsteps.

Mariah Carey has revealed how her two-year-old daughter Monroe will appear on her new album - which has been four years in the making - after the little one began reciting lyrics in the studio.

The Heartbreaker star - who has twins Moroccan and Monroe with husband Nick Cannon - has been recording her daughter 'ad libbing' after she began mimicking the lyrics from one of her new songs, and says the clips will feature on her forthcoming LP.

'It's a song that I wrote with Bryan-Michael Cox and Jermaine Dupri. There's a part that Jermaine says on the song that [the kids] loved, and Monroe started to say it,' she revealed. 

'I kept having to get my iPhone and record her. So I have all these different takes of her saying things, singing things. Then I'd be like, "This is your new ad lib - learn it!" I have to make it fun for her.'

The Hero hitmaker insists both of her children are already showing signs of musical talent.

She told People: 'Well, they started singing and talking simultaneously. It's hard to explain. That sounds like a lie, but it's true. They're both so musical.'

And Mariah claims she is a 'tough' mother who won't let her kids watch non-educational programming - unless she is relaxing and watching TV with them.

She said: 'Their favourite thing is, '"Lie down, Mommy." Meaning, "Lay with me and watch a movie." Because otherwise they have to watch Your Baby Can Read or something educational. I'm a tough task-master like that.'


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon on Monday evening (February 17) in New York City.


----------



## Sassys

Jesus, how long is she going to milk this injury. I know people who have had hip replacement surgery that have healed faster then her arm.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha. True. 

Pink separated her shoulder the night before her US tour a few years ago and went on the road for the next year.


----------



## Swanky

*'Beauty school starts now!' Mariah Carey enlists daughter Monroe to hold heat lamp over her toenails during pedicure 
* 

She's almost always pampered to perfection.
So it's nearly predictable that Mariah Carey would opt to share the beauty buzz with her daughter Monroe, who goes by 'Roe.
And perhaps the treatment training started on Sunday, as the 43-year-old diva shared a snap on Instagram, saying: '500 hours of beauty school start now (manicure emoji).'







Beauty buzz: On Sunday, Mariah Carey shared this snap of her pampering herself as her daughter Monroe supplied a lamp

The picture shows Mariah getting a pedicure as her two-and-a-half-year-old holds a light, perhaps a heat lamp, over her feet.
Mariah's blonde locks are flowing down as specs cover her eyes.
And 'Roe - who is the twin sister of Moroccan ('Roc) - is wearing pink pyjamas whilst sucking on a pacifier and holding a stuffed animal.
But Mariah's beauty regimen isn't the only thing that the little one will soon be mimicking.
The Hero songstress - who is married to Nick Cannon - revealed that her lucky lady will be appearing on her new album, which has been four years in the making.






Diva-tude: The singer is usually pampered to perfection

'It's a song that I wrote with Bryan-Michael Cox and Jermaine Dupri. There's a part that Jermaine says on the song that [the kids] loved, and Monroe started to say it,' she revealed. 

'I kept having to get my iPhone and record her. So I have all these different takes of her saying things, singing things. Then I'd be like, "This is your new ad lib - learn it!" I have to make it fun for her.'
The Heartbreaker hitmaker insists both of her children are already showing signs of musical talent.







 Stage mom! Mariah - who is currently in the studio recording her 14th album - recently revealed her two-year-old daughter will feature on one of the songs

She told People: 'Well, they started singing and talking simultaneously. It's hard to  explain. That sounds like a lie, but it's true. They're both so  musical.'
And Mariah claims she is a 'tough' mother who won't let her kids watch non-educational  programming - unless she is relaxing and watching TV with them.

She said: 'Their favourite thing is, '"Lie down, Mommy." Meaning, "Lay with me and watch a movie." Because otherwise they have to watch Your Baby  Can Read or something educational. I'm a tough task-master like that.' 

Meanwhile, it has been reported by  Billboard that there is a lot riding on Mariah's new release, her first  since the 2009 set Memoirs Of An Imperfect Angel. 

Her new single You're Mine (Eternal) is reported to have had 'modest'  airplay by radio according to the magazine, and producer Bryan-Michael  Cox has blamed the album's delay on Mariah's busy schedule.
'We started on this before Mariah got pregnant,' he revealed. 'Life  happens, and that added to the organic process of making this album.' 

The new album is set to be released in May. 






Full house: Mariah is married to Nick Cannon and has another son Moroccan, who is Monroe's twin brother







Back to black: Mariah looked typically stylish in her dark maxi dress and leather jacket for an appearance at Power 105.1 on Tuesday 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2566457/Mariah-Carey-enlists-daughter-Monroe-hold-heat-lamp-toenails-pedicure.html#ixzz2uFraNXmw


----------



## Sassys

Twins will be three in 2 mos and still she lets them have that pacifier.  She said Nick wanted it gone before they turned two, yet she still lets them have it.

Beyond rude, to let someone pant your toenails while you lie in bed.  Saturday I got a pedicure, and rubbed my toe on something; my nail girl got on her knees to fix it, and I told her instantly "I am not a queen, please get off your knees, I will prop my foot up and you can fix it that way. I then told her, yes we are on the upper east side, but I will never treat you like some of these women here.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I really don't get the point of that picture. Why is this woman painting her nails practically in the dark.


----------



## Sassys

BET Honors. I say Lip Syncing
http://atlantadailyworld.com/2014/0...ruck-mariah-carey-tamar-braxton-perform-more/


----------



## bisousx

Is it blasphemous to say that I don't find her attractive in any way shape or form except her voice? *runs and hides*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bisousx said:


> Is it blasphemous to say that I don't find her attractive in any way shape or form except her voice? *runs and hides*




I don't find her attractive at all either. I thought she was pretty as a teenager though.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sassys said:


> Twins will be three in 2 mos and still she lets them have that pacifier.  She said Nick wanted it gone before they turned two, yet she still lets them have it.
> 
> Beyond rude, to let someone pant your toenails while you lie in bed.  Saturday I got a pedicure, and rubbed my toe on something; my nail girl got on her knees to fix it, and I told her instantly "I am not a queen, please get off your knees, I will prop my foot up and you can fix it that way. I then told her, yes we are on the upper east side, but I will never treat you like some of these women here.


I was thinking the same thing, but it's Mariah we're talking about, I'm sure this is perfectly acceptable on her planet.


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## yajaira

Those look like some manly feet


----------



## Lola69

I'm over the damn gloves already


----------



## Sassys

RoeRoe & Mommy braid extravaganza!






On a quick break while singTing





Pon de makeshift studio..pjs at work,not festive slippers at all!





Dembabies living for that water!





Instagram


----------



## Sassys

Must be weird growing up with people taking pics of your private moments with your parents.


----------



## Chanel522

I think Mariah legitimately thinks she's still 25.  She and Paris Hilton would be good friends bc they're both stuck in the past!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's funny how she never makes eye contact with the camera when she doesn't have her makeup done.  She's either wearing sunglasses or looking down.


----------



## Tivo

She is so awkward and goofy. She only takes pictures showing the right angle of her face.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## berrydiva

Can I petition that no more pics of Mariah with her exposed midsection be posted?


----------



## Ladybug09

She thinks she's smaller than she is....does she have a photographer on staff who follows her around!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Someone needs to burn all of her mules


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Someone needs to burn all of her mules



Not so fast, I read an article last week (forget where), that mules are making a come back 

I instantly thought of Mariah


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Not so fast, I read an article last week (forget where), that mules are making a come back
> 
> I instantly thought of Mariah



Haha, I won't lie, I have one or two!&#128561;&#128565;&#128553;&#128530;


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha, I won't lie, I have one or two!&#128561;&#128565;&#128553;&#128530;



Me too!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Not so fast, I read an article last week (forget where), that mules are making a come back
> 
> I instantly thought of Mariah


a comeback? They were here?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> a comeback? They were here?



Easy now!  You'll hurt my feelings


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mules are coming back in style. Mariah's mules are not.


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Easy now!  You'll hurt my feelings


----------



## Ladybug09

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Easy now!  You'll hurt my feelings



Lol&#128512;







CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Mules are coming back in style. Mariah's mules are not.


----------



## Nathalya

Tivo said:


> She is so awkward and goofy. She only takes pictures showing the right angle of her face.



Hahaha I've never noticed this before, but you're right!


----------



## Nathalya

I had to google what mules are in fashion context. I first thought you were talking about mules as in animals.


----------



## Tivo

Nathalya said:


> Hahaha I've never noticed this before, but you're right!


Once you see it, you can't unsee it.


----------



## Sassys

St. Patty's day. Oh Mariah...


----------



## nillacobain

DC-Cutie said:


> Someone needs to burn all of her mules



ita!


----------



## berrydiva

Her stomach looks horrendous. Is that lipo work bad or is that how everyone's stomach looks who had lipo? I assumed it was only bad lipo jobs that look that way.


----------



## Swanky

*
*

*Nick Cannon sparks controversy with 'Whiteface' photo of new character to promote forthcoming album*

  Nick Cannon has painted his face white and assumed a new persona to promote his forthcoming album White People Party Music.
The  33-year-old shared an Instagram snap of himself on Sunday wearing a  thick coating of make-up to portray a Caucasian man named Connor  Smallnut.
The America's Got  Talent host also posted a series of videos where he embodies his new  controversial character, drastically altering his mannerism and speech  patterns to caricaturist levels.
*Scroll down for video...*








Transformation: Nick Cannon donned white face to  embody his character Connor Smallnut in promotion of his new album  White People Party Music


                                                                   Nick Cannon dons a white face and assumes new persona






 His initial Instagram unveiling was captioned: 'Its  official Im White!!! #WHITEPEOPLEPARTYMUSIC #Wppm in stores April  1st!!!!!!Dude Go Get It!!!Join The Party!!!! #GoodCredit #DogKissing  #BeerPong #FarmersMarkets #FistPumping #CreamCheeseEating #RacialDraft  Bro I got drafted!!'.
Donning a white knit beanie, a blonde wig, false teeth, spectacles and white make-up he transformed himself into a skater kid.

Completing his getup was a flannel button down pulled over a white T-shirt as he sported grey Eighties style jeans.






 Relax: The star told his fans to relax after some hit out at him for his controversial character





 Let me introduce myself: Cannon unveiled Connor on Sunday with a Instagram video

After some fans did not respond kindly to the make-up and caricaturish antics, the star wrote: '"Duuuude everybody Chil-lax!!!!" ~ Connor Smallnut'.
Offering  a further explanation, he tweeted: 'It's funny how people take  themselves so seriously. People love drama! We feed off of it. Just  relax and have fun!!'

He  then posted a picture of Robert Downey Jr in Tropic Thunder: 'Shout out  to @RobertDowneyJr This is one of my favorite characters of all time!  Hilarious!!! There is a big difference between Humor and Hatred.'





 Going broad: The television host assumed an over-the-top persona






 Shout out: The star shared a still from Tropic Thunder featuring Robert Downey Jr asking his fans to relax
He  was referring to Downey's portrayal  of Kirk Lazarus, a Caucasian actor who dons blackface to play a  character in a fictional war film in the comedy film - the character was  satirising the tradition of wearing blackface rather than promoting it.

In one of the videos posted Nick disguised as Connor interviewed a man on the street.
Talking  in a high nasally voice, Cannon was wowed by the man's impromptu  rapping and even declared that he should be given a 'record deal'.
White People Party Music hits stores on April 1.







Cannon in real life: Nick pictured in February in New Jersey


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-promote-forthcoming-album.html#ixzz2x0bczQby


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Was it controversial when White Chicks came out? I don't know. It all seems so stupid.

I follow him on IG. I think he should just stick to pics of his ties and the kids.


----------



## Swanky

With whatsherface doing Black face at Halloween and him doing this now, it's become controversial.


----------



## yogamommi

Blackface has always been controversial...


----------



## Bag*Snob

He looks better black.


----------



## Swanky

lol! Yes, he does.  I think Julianna doing it at Halloween has made people react differently to him doing it now, as opposed to the movie white Chicks having not been a big deal.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Was it controversial when White Chicks came out? I don't know. It all seems so stupid.
> 
> I follow him on IG. I think he should just stick to pics of his ties and the kids.



Ahhhh, I hated the White Chicks thing.



He should not have done this. I hate it. Not cool.


----------



## Sassys

Nick did this for a skit/video. Julianna is an idiot who did it for Halloween. Big difference! Again, we would have know who she was just by the hairstyle.

Robert Downy Jr. did a black character in Tropic Thunder, but again it was for a movie, not to act a fool at a party.


----------



## berrydiva

sassys said:


> nick did this for a skit/video. Julianna is an idiot who did it for halloween. Big difference! Again, we would have know who she was just by the hairstyle.
> 
> Robert downy jr. Did a black character in tropic thunder, but again it was for a movie, not to act a fool at a party.


+1


----------



## ChanelMommy

Honestly, there are much bigger things in the world to worry about then Nick protraying a white dude to promote his album. I'm not offended by it at all. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Swanky

Nick's doing all kinds of dumb stuff. . . 

*There have been a lot of people since me!' Nick Cannon disses Kim Kardashian as he reminds the world he once slept with her 
*

 Nick Cannon has obviously never heard of the saying, 'A gentleman never tells'.
The  33-year-old star was all to happy too broadcast who has slept with, and  even going into detail about the first time he slept with his wife  Mariah Carey, in a new video.
On Thursday radio show Power 106 posted its interview of the star discussing everything he could not say on air.







 Too much information: Nick Cannon was interviewed by Power 106's Big Boy and revealed which famous women he has slept with

When his celebrity sex  list left host Big Boy shocked, the Drumline actor was not afraid to  elaborate on sleeping with Kim Kardashian.
Nick told the radio host when he asked about Kim: 'You just forgot because there have been a lot of people since me.'
Realising that he had been mean when the host could not stop laughing, the comedian tried to cover his tracks.





 Shocking statement: When his celebrity sex list  left the host  shocked, the Drumline actor was not afraid to elaborate  on sleeping with Kim Kardashian







 Short relationship: The now married rapper,  pictured in Las Vegas, dated the reality star briefly from September  2006 to January 2007, and has previously said they split after Kim lied  about the existence of her now notorious sex tape with Ray J

Laughing himself, Nick  said: 'She's a great girl though. Her family are some of the most  incredible people I ever met in my life.'
The  now married rapper dated the reality star briefly from September 2006  to January 2007, and has previously said they split after Kim lied about  the existence of her now notorious sex tape with Ray J.
The 33-year-old star was name dropping only a few of his famous lovers as he claimed he had too many to list them all.




 Long list: The 33-year-old said he could not name everyone but listed former girlfriend Nicole Scherzinger, pictured in 2008

'Are you kidding me this is L.A.? That's the whole purpose of it, you have sex with actresses, singers, models.'
When  told he could just name five, the star had his list ready: 'That's  easy. OK, Mariah Carey, Christina Milian, Nicole Scherzinger, Selita  Ebanks, oh, Kim Kardashian.'
As  if listing the women was not bad enough, Nick also decided to spill  details - and lots of profanity - about the first time he and his wife  Mariah slept together - their wedding night.





 First time: As if listing the women was not bad  enough, Nick also decided to spill details about the first time he and  his wife Mariah slept together - their wedding night

'[The first time was] on our wedding  night, honeymoon style in a house in the Bahamas. That's a real woman  right there to make you wait.'
But he was not done there, despite describing his wife of six years as his 'soul mate' he happily gave details.
'I'm a pleaser. I went in going, ''She going to love this''.... I f****d the s**t out if her.'



Big trouble: After being so vulgar the rapper  realised his wife may not be so pleased with him when she hears  Wednesday's interview








After being so vulgar the rapper realised his wife may not be so pleased with him when she hears Wednesday's interview.
'I can hear the conversation now, ''Why are you being so crude and nasty talking to Big Boy?'''

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-reminds-world-slept-her.html#ixzz2xGao9cVU 
​


----------



## Swanky

*That's a BIG apology! Nick Cannon gives Mariah Carey a diamond  bracelet for her birthday... two days after bragging about sex with Kim  Kardashian 
*

Talking publically about sex with  your wife is one thing. Revealing details about sex with your  ex-girlfriends is quite another...especially if one of them is Kim  Kardashian.

Maybe that's  why Nick Cannon bought Mariah Carey a hugely blingy diamond bracelet  for her 45th birthday today, two days after telling all about their  wedding night and his torrid time with Kim.
The  rapper's mouth ran away with him in a radio interview with Power 106  host Big Boy on Tuesday. The station posted the full video of the  no-holds-barred chat, with all the details it couldn't broadcast on air.





 It can't get much blingier: Nick Cannon bought  Mariah Carey a diamond encrusted bracelet for her birthday, two days  after dishing the dirt about sex with Kim Kardashian 

 Aside from shocking Big Boy with his long list of exes, Nick also decided to spill  details - and lots of profanity - about the first time he and his wife  Mariah slept together.

'[The first time  was] on our wedding night, honeymoon style in a house in the Bahamas.  That's a real woman right there to make you wait.'

But he was not done. Describing his wife of six years as his 'soul mate,' he gave more details.






 Loved up couple: Both Mariah and Nick posted this cute shot on social media sites and Nick captioned it, 'Yep She's Happy!!!!'


 'I'm a pleaser. I went in going, ''She going to love this''.... I f****d the s**t out if her,' he said.

After  being so vulgar - and seeing the surprised look on Big Boy's face - the  33-year-old realised his wife may not be so pleased with him when she  heard the interview.

'I can hear the conversation now, ''Why are you being so crude and nasty talking to Big Boy?'''





 Look what I've caught: The 33-year-old posted  this snap on Thursday saying: 'I'm taking this one home with me! #keeper  #Angel #Unconditional #Agape #MyJoy He who finds a Wife, finds a good  thing.'
 A really big birthday present was the ideal way to make amends, if any were needed. And it worked.
Mariah  posted two shots of her blingy bracelet on Twitter. The first was  captioned: 'Nick surprised me for 3/27 with a stellar diamond bracelet  encrusted with 3 floating butterflies! @NickCannon  pic.twitter.com/kZiGnDFXbX'
The second showed a smiling Nick cuddling up to Mariah's bling-covered arm as she leant her head on his.


 Whaaaaat! Radio host Big Boy was shocked when the rapper shared his celebrity sex secrets with him

 Nick's own commentary on  Instagram, where he posted the same two photos, went: 'I think she's  happy...' followed by  'Yep she's happy!!!!'
He  also posted a cute snap of him sweeping the singer off her feet, quite  literally, with the caption: 'I'm taking this one home with me! #keeper  #Angel #Unconditional #Agape #MyJoy He who finds a Wife, finds a good  thing.'
The loved up couple,  who will celebrate their sixth wedding anniversary on April 29, have  twins, Monroe and Moroccan, who will be three next month.





 Cutting the cake: The blonde celebrated her  birthday and the 10th anniversary of the opening of the Seminole Hard  Rock Hotel & Casino Tampa by slicing into this huge confection






 Gown and out: Mariah donated a dress from her hit Obsessed music video to the Hard Rock Memorabilia collection 






Time to partaaaaay: Nick donned rapper chic - heavy gold chains and black leather trousers

The celebrities put  their babes safely to bed with sitters and went out to celebrate  Mariah's birthday and the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino Tampa's  10th anniversary.
The intimate setting was the casino's Plum VIP Lounge, with 50 guests.
To mark the occasion, Mariah donated a dress from her No. 1 hit Obsessed music video to the Hard Rock Memorabilia collection.





 My little princess: Nick posted this photo of  Mariah taken on her birthday when she was a child for Throwback  Thursday. He captioned it: 'Happy 3/27!! It's officially a party!!! The  love of my life @MariahCarey #WWLD'

She also cut a special anniversary cake baked by the casino's pastry chef Alon Gontowski.  

Meanwhile,  to celebrate Throwback Thursday, Nick posted of photo of Mariah taken  at a birthday when she was a child, saying: 'Happy 3/27!! It's  officially a party!!! The love of my life @MariahCarey #WWLD'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ragging-sex-Kim-Kardashian.html#ixzz2xGbBZwyd 
​


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Nick is a tool. I would be so embarassed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No to that outfit.

I'd love to see her jewerly collection.


----------



## curlybee

Wow just wow! I don't know why but I didn't think Nick was like that. How tacky to say the least.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know why I keep coming to the thread hoping Mariah will have on a great outfit. Sigh.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon didn't sleep together until their wedding night.

The 'Hero' singer, who has two-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe together with her husband, made her spouse 'wait' to consummate their relationship until they tied the knot in the Bahamas in April 2008, and he wanted to give her the best possible experience

Asked when they first slept together, Nick said: 'On our wedding night, honeymoon style, in the Bahamas. That's a real woman there, make you wait, til you got married. Seriously, 100 per cent.

We didn't [know if it would be good]. The first time I made love to my wife was on our wedding night. I'm a pleaser, I went in like, 'Man, she's gonna love this'. I f**ked the s**t out of her.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-thats-real-woman-there.html#ixzz2xHS1drqo


----------



## limom

He needs to zip it already!
Way tmi!
Mariah come get your man and muzzle the **** out of him please!


----------



## afsweet

sorry but that diamond bracelet is tacky. very Mariah style though.


----------



## Lola69

He is plain stupid


----------



## Sassys

Instagram






nickcannon Roc is obsessed with this little Mickey gadget... Almost poked his eye out! Monroe found that rather humorous LOL   5h









nickcannon The party don't stop! Bubble time!!!   









nickcannon Somebody is sleepy...   21h


----------



## DivineMissM

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nick's doing all kinds of dumb stuff. . .
> 
> *There have been a lot of people since me!' Nick Cannon disses Kim Kardashian as he reminds the world he once slept with her
> *
> 
> Nick Cannon has obviously never heard of the saying, 'A gentleman never tells'.
> The  33-year-old star was all to happy too broadcast who has slept with, and  even going into detail about the first time he slept with his wife  Mariah Carey, in a new video.
> On Thursday radio show Power 106 posted its interview of the star discussing everything he could not say on air.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/27/article-2591025-1C9F78D900000578-874_634x351.jpg
> Too much information: Nick Cannon was interviewed by Power 106's Big Boy and revealed which famous women he has slept with
> 
> When his celebrity sex  list left host Big Boy shocked, the Drumline actor was not afraid to  elaborate on sleeping with Kim Kardashian.
> Nick told the radio host when he asked about Kim: 'You just forgot because there have been a lot of people since me.'
> Realising that he had been mean when the host could not stop laughing, the comedian tried to cover his tracks.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/27/article-2591025-1C9F78C100000578-154_634x349.jpg
> Shocking statement: When his celebrity sex list  left the host  shocked, the Drumline actor was not afraid to elaborate  on sleeping with Kim Kardashian
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/27/article-2591025-1C9FE79100000578-704_634x857.jpg
> Short relationship: The now married rapper,  pictured in Las Vegas, dated the reality star briefly from September  2006 to January 2007, and has previously said they split after Kim lied  about the existence of her now notorious sex tape with Ray J
> 
> Laughing himself, Nick  said: 'She's a great girl though. Her family are some of the most  incredible people I ever met in my life.'
> The  now married rapper dated the reality star briefly from September 2006  to January 2007, and has previously said they split after Kim lied about  the existence of her now notorious sex tape with Ray J.
> The 33-year-old star was name dropping only a few of his famous lovers as he claimed he had too many to list them all.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/27/article-2591025-1C9FE79A00000578-532_634x784.jpg
> Long list: The 33-year-old said he could not name everyone but listed former girlfriend Nicole Scherzinger, pictured in 2008
> 
> 'Are you kidding me this is L.A.? That's the whole purpose of it, you have sex with actresses, singers, models.'
> When  told he could just name five, the star had his list ready: 'That's  easy. OK, Mariah Carey, Christina Milian, Nicole Scherzinger, Selita  Ebanks, oh, Kim Kardashian.'
> As  if listing the women was not bad enough, Nick also decided to spill  details - and lots of profanity - about the first time he and his wife  Mariah slept together - their wedding night.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/27/article-2591025-1C9FE78300000578-585_634x947.jpg
> First time: As if listing the women was not bad  enough, Nick also decided to spill details about the first time he and  his wife Mariah slept together - their wedding night
> 
> '[The first time was] on our wedding  night, honeymoon style in a house in the Bahamas. That's a real woman  right there to make you wait.'
> But he was not done there, despite describing his wife of six years as his 'soul mate' he happily gave details.
> 'I'm a pleaser. I went in going, ''She going to love this''.... I f****d the s**t out if her.'
> 
> 
> 
> Big trouble: After being so vulgar the rapper  realised his wife may not be so pleased with him when she hears  Wednesday's interview
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/03/25/video-undefined-1C8BF9D900000578-354_636x358.jpg
> 
> 
> After being so vulgar the rapper realised his wife may not be so pleased with him when she hears Wednesday's interview.
> 'I can hear the conversation now, ''Why are you being so crude and nasty talking to Big Boy?'''
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-reminds-world-slept-her.html#ixzz2xGao9cVU
> ​





curlybee said:


> Wow just wow! *I don't know why but I didn't think Nick was like that. How tacky to say the least.*



Right!  I know he's not completely innocent, but I definitely thought of him as more of a "nice guy".  I never would have imagined him talking about his sex life with his wife...much less his sex life with other women.  I'm shocked!


----------



## ChanelMommy

DivineMissM said:


> Right!  I know he's not completely innocent, but I definitely thought of him as more of a "nice guy".  I never would have imagined him talking about his sex life with his wife...much less his sex life with other women.  I'm shocked!


I'm shocked too he seems so um, cookie cutter and clean cut..


----------



## AEGIS

whiteface is not a thing. the end.


----------



## yajaira

She could have done so much better


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon didn't sleep together until their wedding night.
> 
> The 'Hero' singer, who has two-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe together with her husband, made her spouse 'wait' to consummate their relationship until they tied the knot in the Bahamas in April 2008, and he wanted to give her the best possible experience
> 
> Asked when they first slept together, Nick said: 'On our wedding night, honeymoon style, in the Bahamas. That's a real woman there, make you wait, til you got married. Seriously, 100 per cent.
> 
> We didn't [know if it would be good]. The first time I made love to my wife was on our wedding night. I'm a pleaser, I went in like, 'Man, she's gonna love this'. I f**ked the s**t out of her.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-thats-real-woman-there.html#ixzz2xHS1drqo



Her face looks really bloated here!


----------



## qudz104

I def lost respect for him after his kiss and tell.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Why is she starting to resemble Lil Kim??

Her face looks so awkwardly bloated.

and Nick - Ew I have NO WORDS


----------



## arnott

Mariah is 45?  I thought she was born in 1970.


----------



## Sassys

qudz104 said:


> I def lost respect for him after his kiss and tell.



Nick has mentioned their wedding night before (i recall two other times). Mariah also has mentioned they waited until their wedding night.


----------



## Sassys

Gma


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I need Mariah to come collect her oldest son.....

I've always thought he was the corniest of corn balls but at least he was harmless. The kissing and telling makes him look like a douchy cornball, terrible combination.


----------



## yogamommi

Ugh! So corny!


----------



## Sasha2012

He looks like a Sisqo/Dennis Rodman hybrid.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I need Mariah to come collect her oldest son.....
> 
> I've always thought he was the corniest of corn balls but at least he was harmless. The kissing and telling makes him look like a douchy cornball, terrible combination.



Agreed.


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:


> Nick has mentioned their wedding night before (i recall two other times). Mariah also has mentioned they waited until their wedding night.




I guess more then disclosing info was the tacky way he did it.. OT but Something I respect about Russell brand was how he didn't go around talking about life with Katy after they broke up.


----------



## curlybee

Sassys said:


> Nick has mentioned their wedding night before (i recall two other times). Mariah also has mentioned they waited until their wedding night.



It's not the mentioning that they waited I find tacky it's all the other detail he included plus the talking about other women.

Talking like that like he's some child instead of a grown man. Keep some business personal.


----------



## DivineMissM

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I need Mariah to come collect her oldest son.....
> 
> I've always thought he was the corniest of corn balls but at least he was harmless. The kissing and telling makes him look like a douchy cornball, terrible combination.



ROFL!  Yes, so true.



Sasha2012 said:


> He looks like a Sisqo/Dennis Rodman hybrid.







curlybee said:


> It's not the mentioning that they waited I find tacky it's all the other detail he included plus the talking about other women.
> 
> Talking like that like he's some child instead of a grown man. Keep some business personal.



Exactly.  I'd be horrified if my husband told his buddies that, much less the general public.  And the stuff about other women he's been with on top of it.  I'd be extremely hurt and embarrassed.


----------



## JessicaGn

Lola69 said:


> He is plain stupid



Pretty much. I know people thought she "ran" him in the relationship but i do believe she's just really insecure and he steps on her. I remember not too long ago when she practically had to publicly shame him into spending Valentine's day at home.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.vibe.com/article/intervi...rce=sc-tw&utm_medium=ref&utm_campaign=NCannon

*Nick Cannon: 'I Don't Care If You Buy My Album'*

Nick Cannon has thick skin.

You have to be tougher than leather when you wear his shoes. The 33-year-old mogul has an internationally known superstar for a wife, makes millions with Nickelodeon, crushes television rating with Wild & Out, and still has time to make rap music for fun. And, Nick is not shy about any of it: "I dont really care if you buy my album or not, Im still going to be rich," the rapper told VIBE from his office in Times Square."

With his latest comedy album, White People Party Music, in stores today, Mr. Cannon candidly explained his intentions of the project.

"It was meant as a compliment," Nick told VIBE. "Because White people know how to have fun more than anybody. When you in the club with White people they turn all the way up. But obviously its satire [and] Im just having fun. I dont take myself seriously. I always tell people I could have named this album Purple People Party Music but it would have been the same album. I knew the title would strike controversy and get people talking. [So] we just want everybody to embrace their inner-White person and have fun with it."

Nick will be the first one to tell that you he is all about having a good time when it comes down to rap music.

"There is no song on this album thats serious.I mean everything comes from a place of fun, even the single right now "Looking for a Dream" which has a cool inspirational message that Afro Jack produced, but it is still a fun record." says Nick.

Even when he found himself drowning in controversy and backlash over his use of "White face" in his a recent video off the album, Nick accepted the hate with open arms.

"To the people who are offended and sensitive about it--- those aren't the people Im trying to reach anyway and everybody else who understands my sense of humor sees that there is no malice intent involved. There is a huge difference between humor and hatred. I love the fact that people are having this conversation though because we do have differences."

"There is a double standard because our community is still a disenfranchised community," Nick says about racism in America. "Ill trade you, give us 98% of the wealth of the nation, and you can dress up in any color you wanna dress up in [laughs]. Thats just real talk. You sit back and analyze it, Im a black dude making white people party music. That shows we've come a long way. Now, if you want to hold us back and accuse us of being racist, thats your opinion and thats the beauty of being an American. If you dont like it, dont follow me on Instagram, and dont follow me on Twitter."

White People Party Music is available now.


----------



## JessicaGn

Ok what is really wrong with him lately?


----------



## curlybee

Is he on something? Or suffering some sort of break down? He's just been so extra lately.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Sassys

Magic Kingdom
Instagram


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Magic Kingdom
> Instagram



That is quite a lot of boobage for Mickey's!


----------



## Sasha2012

You can't rain on Mariah Carey's parade.

New York clearly did not consult the 44-year-old over its weather plan, as the star was not impressed with the city's drizzle on Wednesday.

Stepping out from an office building, the singer proved she was a diva through and through, refusing to carry her own umbrella to keep off the light rain.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ct-overly-tanned-face-rain.html#ixzz2xmTwRGkt


----------



## Swanky

He was on Stern today trying to clean up his loose mouth.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/02...cannon-to-keep-his-whore-ish-past-to-himself/

*Mariah Carey Wants Nick Cannon to Keep His Whore-ish Past to Himself*

Mariah Carey is all covered up in a black trench coat while heading to an office building on Wednesday (April 2) in New York City.

The night before, the Youre Mine songstress husband Nick Cannon appeared on Late Night with Seth Meyers, where he chatted about his upcoming album.

Nick opened up about the famous women that he has had sex with during an interview on Power 106. Watch the video below!

[Mariah] said to me, Oh yeah, by the way could you keep your whore-ish past to yourself if youre doing any interviews? I was like, Got you. Nick told the radio station about Mariahs reaction to his sex list.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Her face looks so strange in these pics


----------



## HavPlenty

NicolesCloset said:


> Her face looks so strange in these pics




Its been looking bloated lately.


I love her coat and glasses. Mimi still a diva though.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> You can't rain on Mariah Carey's parade.
> 
> New York clearly did not consult the 44-year-old over its weather plan, as the star was not impressed with the city's drizzle on Wednesday.
> 
> Stepping out from an office building, the singer proved she was a diva through and through, refusing to carry her own umbrella to keep off the light rain.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ct-overly-tanned-face-rain.html#ixzz2xmTwRGkt











NicolesCloset said:


> Her face looks so strange in these pics











HavPlenty said:


> Its been looking bloated lately.
> 
> 
> I love her coat and glasses. Mimi still a diva though.



Was just about to say she looks super bloated!


----------



## Sassys

Love my crazy a$$ Mariah :lolots:


*'She doesn't know who Kim Kardashian is': Nick Cannon claims wife Mariah Carey isn't familiar with the world's most famous reality star he once bedded *

She is one of the most photographed celebrities in the world and is usually seen on endless covers of magazines and billboards, as well as the TV screens. 
But according to Nick Cannon, his wife Mariah Carey has no idea who Kim Kardashian is. 

In what appears to be an ongoing effort at digging himself out of a hole after he listed Kim as one of his past conquests, Nick made the extraordinary claim on Wednesday on The Howard Stern Show. 

'She doesn&#8217;t even know who Kim Kardashian is,' he told Stern. 'She doesn&#8217;t pay attention to that.'
And while he recently told Australia's 2DayFM hosts Jules Lund, Merrick Watts and Sophie Monk that he regretted listing his conquests, he also happily gushed to Stern about he and Mariah's 'amazing' sex life. 
'She doesn&#8217;t care when I talk about our sex life because our sex life is amazing,' he said. 
Nick told 2DayFM that his wife of six years wasn't impressed with his recent admissions that were revealed in an interview with radio show Power 106, last week.
'I thought I was being coy and cunning by naming someone or people that I actually was in a relationship with,' he said.
'The world knew these, these weren&#8217;t like names that, you know, I pulled out of a hat &#8211; these are people you&#8217;ve seen me on red carpets with, engaged, in love and all of that stuff, so wasn&#8217;t like it was new information.' he went on.
'You know sometimes, as my wife says, sometimes I should just keep my big mouth shut.' Nick sheepishly admitted.

Last Thursday, Power 106 posted its interview with the star, who discussed everything he could not say on air - including his past conquests and the first time he slept with Mariah.
Nick claimed he had too many ex-lovers to list them all, saying: 'Are you kidding me this is L.A.? That's the whole purpose of it, you have sex with actresses, singers, models.'
When told he could just name five, the star had his list ready: 'That's easy. OK, Mariah Carey, Christina Milian, Nicole Scherzinger, Selita Ebanks, oh, Kim Kardashian.'
When his celebrity sex list left host Big Boy shocked, the Drumline actor was not afraid to elaborate on sleeping with Kim Kardashian.
Nick told the radio host when he asked about Kim: 'You just forgot because there have been a lot of people since me.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...famous-reality-star-bedded.html#ixzz2xqnexeSJ


----------



## DC-Cutie

That is the definition of SHADE!!!  

Mimi's face is giving me an alcoholic bloat vibe


----------



## karo

Sassys said:


> Love my crazy a$$ Mariah :lolots:
> 
> 
> *'She doesn't know who Kim Kardashian is'*
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...famous-reality-star-bedded.html#ixzz2xqnexeSJ


Lucky her!


----------



## zen1965

karo said:


> Lucky her!




Dead.


----------



## Swanky

I call BS.  Mariah knows who Kim is


----------



## berrydiva

She personally knows Kanye but not Kim....sure.


----------



## Swanky

It's not who she knows. . .  he said she doesn't know who Kim is:
"*She doesn't know who Kim Kardashian is*"


----------



## GOALdigger

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I call BS.  Mariah knows who Kim is


She does cause she had throw shade at her before. Love Mariah too


----------



## AEGIS

omg that "I don't know who that is" reminded me of this gif of Mariah...



when Mariah was asked about JLO she said


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> omg that "I don't know who that is" reminded me of this gif of Mariah...
> 
> 
> 
> when Mariah was asked about JLO she said



Classic Mariah. She good for not 'knowing folks'


----------



## Chanel522

Rotfl!!  Even my 92 year old grandfather knows who Kim Kardashian is.  He called her a dirty pig &#128514;, but he knows who she is.  (The stuff old ppl say cracks me up!!)


----------



## knasarae

Smh Mariah is so shady lol.


----------



## Sassys

GOALdigger said:


> She does cause she had throw shade at her before. Love Mariah too





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I call BS.  Mariah knows who Kim is





berrydiva said:


> She personally knows Kanye but not Kim....sure.



Nick was joking. Mariah indeed knows who Kim is, because she made a shade comment at a Jenny Craig interview about Kim's 72day "marriage".


----------



## BagOuttaHell

AEGIS said:


> omg that "I don't know who that is" reminded me of this gif of Mariah...
> 
> 
> 
> when Mariah was asked about JLO she said



THIS.is.my.all-time.favorite.Mariah.epic.shade.moment.


----------



## JessicaGn

This makes Mariah look jealous.


----------



## limom

JessicaGn said:


> This makes Mariah look jealous.



Of Kim K?


----------



## Swanky

He said she wanted him to chill on talking about sex w/ everyone else before her, to respect the marriage.  I get that   He said it made sense to him too. . .  but he's allowed to talk about them having sex :weird:


----------



## JessicaGn

limom said:


> Of Kim K?



Yes mostly because her husband keeps talking about her and she (or Nick for her) felt the need to address it with a non believable excuse.


----------



## bisousx

JessicaGn said:


> This makes Mariah look jealous.



Like Naomi Campbell jealous?


----------



## limom

JessicaGn said:


> Yes mostly because her husband keeps talking about her and she (or Nick for her) felt the need to address it with a non believable excuse.



Huh, Kanye wrote a song with a verse referring to his fiancée's oral skills!
Mariah might be shady but jealous of zero talent Kim she is not!


----------



## JessicaGn

limom said:


> Huh, Kanye wrote a song with a verse referring to his fiancée's oral skills!
> Mariah might be shady but jealous of zero talent Kim she is not!



not sure what has to do with my anything? This is the 3rd or 4th time (?) Nick has spoken about his relationship with Kim and other women.

Mariah's been looking very bloated and strange lately. I remember on the radio her calling Nick the abandoner for leaving her alone all the time and not committing to V day with her. She does come across as someone who isn't that secure in her marriage and Nick's behavior doesn't help.


----------



## Sassys

JessicaGn said:


> not sure what has to do with my anything? This is the 3rd or 4th time (?) Nick has spoken about his relationship with Kim and other women.
> 
> Mariah's been looking very bloated and strange lately. I remember on the radio her calling Nick the abandoner for leaving her alone all the time and not committing to V day with her. She does come across as someone who isn't that secure in her marriage and Nick's behavior doesn't help.



You are reaching hard . Nick was with mariah on VDay.

Why would Mariah Carey be jealous of a woman who became famous from a sex tape, is a famewhore since she followed Paris Hilton around, married someone for 72days, had a baby with a known gay man and is now engaged and a beard for her gay friend. 

Yeah, Mariah is jealous of Kim


----------



## Chanel522

If you look at the KK thread, Kim's fans are super die hard so I'm pretty sure these fans of hers would say anyone or anything was jealous of her perfection &#128527;


----------



## Sassys

Chanel522 said:


> If you look at the KK thread, Kim's fans are super die hard so I'm pretty sure these fans of hers would say anyone or anything was jealous of her perfection &#128527;



Clearly lol. Mariah is a Grammy winner, and other countless awards. She has a voice that people dream of having. I found it beyond laughable that she would ever be jealous of a sex tape, reality show, constant liar, dimwit like Kim Kardashian. 

That is some strong a$$ koolaid.


----------



## Swanky

Let's not bring KK and her fans/haters here, K?  We know that never goes well.


----------



## Jayne1

I was listening to some of the Nick/Howard Stern interview in the car and I can never get over how committed, fervid he is, and always was, about Mariah.

That woman is a piece of work.  Have  you ever heard her talk about anyone other than herself?  The only time she can articulate is when she's talking about herself. How can he live with her?  Yet it's like he had a spell put on him. It's really bizarre.

But she's lucky she found a guy who is so devoted.


----------



## Swanky

He talks a big game about being devoted. . .  time will tell!


----------



## sparkle7

He talks a big game but that doesn't mean anything in hollywood IMO. Mariah may or may not be jealous of Nick's past relationships, but that doesn't mean she is as secure in herself as she appears. She is an aging star in hollywood with a younger husband. I don't think she is old by any means but in hollywood a forty year old woman is almost considered ancient. No matter how manny grammys or how beautiful people think she is, doesn't mean her husband won't cheat. I'm not buying they are a perfect couple.


----------



## Swanky

I agree.  Even the most beautiful or most talented people have insecurities like the rest of us.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He talks a big game about being devoted. . .  time will tell!



Its the Hollywood curse that the ones who talk their mouths off about their perfect union/love always seem the ones to get separated/divorced.


----------



## Swanky

Hopefully not though


----------



## DivineMissM

sparkle7 said:


> He talks a big game but that doesn't mean anything in hollywood IMO. Mariah may or may not be jealous of Nick's past relationships, but that doesn't mean she is as secure in herself as she appears. She is an aging star in hollywood with a younger husband. I don't think she is old by any means but in hollywood a forty year old woman is almost considered ancient. No matter how manny grammys or how beautiful people think she is, doesn't mean her husband won't cheat. I'm not buying they are a perfect couple.



I agree with you.  I'm a die hard Mariah fan, but I do believe she's deeply insecure and has been for a really long time.  I think Tommy Mattola really f'ed with her head.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its the Hollywood curse that the ones who talk their mouths off about their perfect union/love always seem the ones to get separated/divorced.


He never said they had a perfect union -- he just was talking about how Mariah has always been the one for him. He was talking about the jewellery he buys for her and how she deserves every cent he spends on her because she's so magnificent a woman.  My words, but that was his meaning.

I said this on the last page -- I think he has a spell on him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> He never said they had a perfect union -- he just was talking about how Mariah has always been the one for him. He was talking about the jewellery he buys for her and how she deserves every cent he spends on her because she's so magnificent a woman.  My words, but that was his meaning.
> 
> I said this on the last page -- I think he has a spell on him.



I didn't mean it verbatim. Just that it _does_ seem like the ones who are always frothing about their love in public do seem to be the ones who go off the rails with their relationship.

This may not be true of Nick and Mariah.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Auditions for Americas Got Talent Season 9 on Friday morning (April 4) at Madison Square Garden in New York City.


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## JessicaGn

Sassys said:


> You are reaching hard . Nick was with mariah on VDay.
> 
> Why would Mariah Carey be jealous of a woman who became famous from a sex tape, is a famewhore since she followed Paris Hilton around, married someone for 72days, had a baby with a known gay man and is now engaged and a beard for her gay friend.
> 
> Yeah, Mariah is jealous of Kim





Chanel522 said:


> If you look at the KK thread, Kim's fans are super die hard so I'm pretty sure these fans of hers would say anyone or anything was jealous of her perfection &#65533;&#65533;





Sassys said:


> Clearly lol. Mariah is a Grammy winner, and other countless awards. She has a voice that people dream of having. I found it beyond laughable that she would ever be jealous of a sex tape, reality show, constant liar, dimwit like Kim Kardashian.
> 
> That is some strong a$$ koolaid.



Wow Mariah are really sensitive 

I am not sure what's up with the tangents from my post but i'll try to clarify again. I didn't say he didn't spend it with her. I said she publicly called him out on the radio saying he was not going to be before he did. Didn't she also speak about how he leaves her alone so much that she felt like a single mother at one point?

I am not saying she is jealous of Kim (though she might be in some aspects because of her insecurity about her age,looks and struggling music career) but jealous of Nick speaking about Kim. Prior to this he spoke about how the reason he broke up with Kim was because she lied about having a sex tape, had she told him he could've tried to deal with it, stay with her, and what a great person she is.

Mentioned her again, felt the need to get a dig at her, then another positive comment followed by him trying to dig himself out of the hole on another show saying Mariah doesn't know Kim. Mariah and Kim have met before on a late night talk show so it's just a stupid thing to say.

Now he's backtracking on twitter about it.


----------



## Swanky

Thank goodness AGT made him change that leopard spotted hair he was sportin'.


----------



## Sassys

JessicaGn said:


> Wow Mariah are really sensitive
> 
> I am not sure what's up with the tangents from my post but i'll try to clarify again. I didn't say he didn't spend it with her. I said she publicly called him out on the radio saying he was not going to be before he did. Didn't she also speak about how he leaves her alone so much that she felt like a single mother at one point?
> 
> I am not saying she is jealous of Kim (though she might be in some aspects because of her insecurity about her age,looks and struggling music career) but jealous of Nick speaking about Kim. Prior to this he spoke about how the reason he broke up with Kim was because she lied about having a sex tape, had she told him he could've tried to deal with it, stay with her, and what a great person she is.
> 
> Mentioned her again, felt the need to get a dig at her, then another positive comment followed by him trying to dig himself out of the hole on another show saying Mariah doesn't know Kim.* Mariah and Kim have met before on a late night talk show* so it's just a stupid thing to say.
> 
> Now he's backtracking on twitter about it.



Being in the same room with a person doesn't mean you know them or have met them.


----------



## Swanky

But he said "she doesn't know who she is" not "she doesn't know her".


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But he said "she doesn't know who she is" not "she doesn't know her".



I've been in a room with people that are well known and didn't know who they were until someone told me. In fact it happened to me the other day. I had a meeting with a sports figure and I had no clue who they were. Everyone in the room was so excited and I had no clue who the guy was until my boss told me. I had no clue who Willie Randolph of the NY Mets was, so I can say "I don't know who he is", because I didn't. The man sat right next to me.

Last week I was in a bar in Brooklyn and there was the famous actor at the bar next to my BFF. I had no clue who he was until I googled him, yet, I was 10 feet from the man. Again, I didn't know who he was or his name until he introduced himself to us, when my BFF asked him why he looked familiar.


----------



## Swanky

He slept with her, she's all over every gossip website, gossip rag, and on tv. . . she KNOWS who Kim Kardashian is


----------



## Chanel522

Idt Mariah really cares and IMO she says she doesn't know ppl who she feels are beneath her.


----------



## Swanky

I doubt she cares either


----------



## JessicaGn

Sassys said:


> Being in the same room with a person doesn't mean you know them or have met them.



They weren't just in the same room though. I found the article.



> That quote went viral yesterday, but the two definitely know each other.
> 
> Both Carey and Kardashian were guests on "The Tonight Show" when Jimmy Fallon made his big debut in February -- and took part in the same "$100 Tonight Show Bet" sketch. The two stars both came out to pay up after allegedly betting him $100 that he'd never host the show.
> 
> And not only did they both appear on the show, but we're told they sat next to each other in the green room -- and even talked to each other about their kids.



http://www.toofab.com/2014/04/04/kim-kardashian-mariah-carey-nick-cannon-exclusive/


----------



## basicandorganic

The way he looks at her in those pictures though.


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> I've been in a room with people that are well known and didn't know who they were until someone told me. In fact it happened to me the other day. I had a meeting with a sports figure and I had no clue who they were. Everyone in the room was so excited and I had no clue who the guy was until my boss told me. I had no clue who Willie Randolph of the NY Mets was, so I can say "I don't know who he is", because I didn't. The man sat right next to me.
> .



 I read randomly over TPf and this post caught my attn since big Yankee fan.

Willie is most known for his career as 2nd baseman with the Yankees, I think he just played one year for the Mets just before he retired. 
Next time you go out or are going to see Mr. Randolph...could you please invite me????


----------



## Sassys

Longchamp said:


> I read randomly over TPf and this post caught my attn since big Yankee fan.
> 
> Willie is most known for his career as 2nd baseman with the Yankees, I think he just played one year for the Mets just before he retired.
> Next time you go out or are going to see Mr. Randolph...could you please invite me????



Lol. I am working on a project with him. Nice guy. Very sweet. I admitted to him, I had no clue who he was, I liked my honesty.


----------



## Sassys

JessicaGn said:


> They weren't just in the same room though. I found the article.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.toofab.com/2014/04/04/kim-kardashian-mariah-carey-nick-cannon-exclusive/



Yeah, that's legit proof 

A D list reality star sharing room with a icon/legend :okay:


----------



## Longchamp

Sassys said:


> Lol. I am working on a project with him. Nice guy. Very sweet. I admitted to him, I had no clue who he was, I liked my honesty.



I hear he is a sweet guy appears happily married to same woman for years.

I think he lives right around the corner or not far from Juicey Joe and soon to be inmate number 3487216 Teresa.


----------



## JessicaGn

Sassys said:


> Yeah, that's legit proof
> 
> A D list reality star sharing room with a icon/legend :okay:



I think it's fairly obvious Mariah is well aware of who Kim Kardashisn is and is just being petty.


----------



## Sasha2012

Nick Cannon has been taking a walk on the wild side. 

The 33-year-old musician showed off a leopard print hairstyle a week before and debuted a new 'do that imitated the coloration of a skunk in Pasadena, Los Angeles on Tuesday. 

The Gigolo hitmaker even sported a matching ensemble while attending NBC Universals Summer Press Day at the Langham Huntington Hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-debuting-leopard-print-do.html#ixzz2yN5fWxjw


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

what's wrong with this man?


----------



## basicandorganic

I am mildly disturbed.


----------



## morgan20

basicandorganic said:


> I am mildly disturbed.




He he


----------



## Ladybug09

CommeUneEtoile said:


> what's wrong with this man?



He likes attention.


----------



## Sassys

Easter at home in NYC
































Starting her with the sunglasses on like Mariah


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Nice family pictures, looks like the kids had fun.


----------



## Sarni

Typically OTT...and tacky!


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## arnott

Rainbow and butterfly balloons!


----------



## berrydiva

It's like Springmas rather than Easter.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> He likes attention.



And he's bored.  lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Americas Got Talent Event held at the Dolby Theater on Tuesday (April 22) in Los Angeles.


----------



## Sassys

It's been a long road to Mariah Carey's 14th album -- a project she first began working on in 2010, before the birth of her nearly three-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe -- that has been stalled over the years after stiff-performing singles and numerous tweaks to the track listing.

But, as Billboard exclusively reveals in its latest cover story, Carey will be taking a surprise approach to the project by revealing her new album's title, track listing, artwork and music all at once via to-be-announced digital partners (a physical release at retail is expected the following week.) "I have to be the one that announces this, especially the title," Carey says, noting that the album takes its name from a "personal possession of mine that's part of an entity that I've had almost all my life."

Though Carey doesn't mention other artists in describing her strategy, it's clear she's taking a page out of the "Beyoncé" playbook. It's a particularly direct parallel when you consider that Beyoncé herself was coming off an underperforming album (2011's "4") before opting to go the surprise route -- much in the way that Carey's last album, 2009's "Memoirs Of An Imperfect Angel," produced just one top 10 hit ("Obsessed") and sold a disappointing 549,000 copies, low enough to cancel a planned remix album. Though last summer's Miguel duet "#Beautiful" was a bonafide hit, peaking at No. 15 on the Hot 100 and selling 1.2 million downloads, a string of other singles ("Triumphant," "Almost Home," "Eternal [You're Mine]") have failed to catch fire along the way.

In the Billboard cover story, out Monday, Carey and her new manager Jermaine Dupri talk candidly about the rocky road to the album's launch &#8211; from the failed singles to her drama-plagued stint on "American Idol" in 2013 to the shoulder injury that nearly derailed her plans altogether ("I really downplayed that incident.")

Here's five more things we learned:

SHE'S ASSEMBLED A DREAM-TEAM OF COLLABORATORS. Frequent collaborators Rodney Jerkins and Dupri are back for Album No. 14, but so is a surprisingly diverse roster that ranges from of-the-moment producers like Hit-Boy and Mike Will Made It, guest features from Wale, Nas and Trey Songz and even contributions from veteran arranger Larry Gold and the Love Unlimited Orchestra. There's also "a special guest star that I'm not allowed to reveal," Carey teases.

SHE'S AWARE OF THE FAILED SINGLES. Carey will cop to a few of the pre-release singles not doing as well as past hits, pausing to note that 2013's Stargate-produced "Almost Home" was intended for the "Oz, Great and Powerful" soundtrack. "You would think I would be all about the singles-driven situation, and I am in a way, but with this particular album I want my fans to hear it as a body of work," she says. "This is my life since we last left off. Just picture a dot dot dot, and then here's the album."

THE NEW ALBUM WON'T BE HER LAST. Despite recent comments to Bravo's Andy Cohen on "Watch What Happens Live" ("If this were to be my last album, people would hear everything they needed to hear"), Carey is not calling it quits anytime soon. "I will always make music. When I said it could be my last, that's because tomorrow's not promised to anyone."

EXPECT BIG BALLADS AND UPTEMPO BANGERS. After immersing herself in her own catalog ("a friend of mine made me a playlist with 1,000 of my songs on it called 'The Ultimate MC Audio Collection,'" she says), Carey explored her feel-good, hip-hop/R&B side as well as her more introspective moments that could give her fans the best of all worlds.

SHE MAY SOON RETURN TO TELEVISION. Her rocky stint with Nicki Minaj on "American Idol" last year notwithstanding, Carey says she'd like her next reality-competition venture to be something where she was executive producer. "I have another project that I'm so very excited about that's finally coming to fruition."


----------



## Ladybug09

Good pic.


----------



## DivineMissM

Sassys said:


> It's been a long road to Mariah Carey's 14th album -- a project she first began working on in 2010, before the birth of her nearly three-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe -- that has been stalled over the years after stiff-performing singles and numerous tweaks to the track listing.
> 
> But, as Billboard exclusively reveals in its latest cover story, Carey will be taking a surprise approach to the project by revealing her new album's title, track listing, artwork and music all at once via to-be-announced digital partners (a physical release at retail is expected the following week.) "I have to be the one that announces this, especially the title," Carey says, noting that the album takes its name from a "personal possession of mine that's part of an entity that I've had almost all my life."
> 
> Though Carey doesn't mention other artists in describing her strategy, it's clear she's taking a page out of the "Beyoncé" playbook. It's a particularly direct parallel when you consider that Beyoncé herself was coming off an underperforming album (2011's "4") before opting to go the surprise route -- much in the way that Carey's last album, 2009's "Memoirs Of An Imperfect Angel," produced just one top 10 hit ("Obsessed") and sold a disappointing 549,000 copies, low enough to cancel a planned remix album. Though last summer's Miguel duet "#Beautiful" was a bonafide hit, peaking at No. 15 on the Hot 100 and selling 1.2 million downloads, a string of other singles ("Triumphant," "Almost Home," "Eternal [You're Mine]") have failed to catch fire along the way.
> 
> In the Billboard cover story, out Monday, Carey and her new manager Jermaine Dupri talk candidly about the rocky road to the album's launch  from the failed singles to her drama-plagued stint on "American Idol" in 2013 to the shoulder injury that nearly derailed her plans altogether ("I really downplayed that incident.")
> 
> Here's five more things we learned:
> 
> SHE'S ASSEMBLED A DREAM-TEAM OF COLLABORATORS. Frequent collaborators Rodney Jerkins and Dupri are back for Album No. 14, but so is a surprisingly diverse roster that ranges from of-the-moment producers like Hit-Boy and Mike Will Made It, guest features from Wale, Nas and Trey Songz and even contributions from veteran arranger Larry Gold and the Love Unlimited Orchestra. There's also "a special guest star that I'm not allowed to reveal," Carey teases.
> 
> SHE'S AWARE OF THE FAILED SINGLES. Carey will cop to a few of the pre-release singles not doing as well as past hits, pausing to note that 2013's Stargate-produced "Almost Home" was intended for the "Oz, Great and Powerful" soundtrack. "You would think I would be all about the singles-driven situation, and I am in a way, but with this particular album I want my fans to hear it as a body of work," she says. "This is my life since we last left off. Just picture a dot dot dot, and then here's the album."
> 
> THE NEW ALBUM WON'T BE HER LAST. Despite recent comments to Bravo's Andy Cohen on "Watch What Happens Live" ("If this were to be my last album, people would hear everything they needed to hear"), Carey is not calling it quits anytime soon. "I will always make music. When I said it could be my last, that's because tomorrow's not promised to anyone."
> 
> *EXPECT BIG BALLADS* AND UPTEMPO BANGERS. After immersing herself in her own catalog ("a friend of mine made me a playlist with 1,000 of my songs on it called 'The Ultimate MC Audio Collection,'" she says), Carey explored her feel-good, hip-hop/R&B side as well as her more introspective moments that could give her fans the best of all worlds.
> 
> SHE MAY SOON RETURN TO TELEVISION. Her rocky stint with Nicki Minaj on "American Idol" last year notwithstanding, Carey says she'd like her next reality-competition venture to be something where she was executive producer. "I have another project that I'm so very excited about that's finally coming to fruition."




Yesss!  Please!  I'd love for her to do more ballads.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Americas Got Talent Event held at the Dolby Theater on Tuesday (April 22) in Los Angeles.


is he really wearing this?


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## Sasha2012

Dem babies *ahem* toddlers are so cute. Love Monroe's shirt, she's her mother's child.


----------



## Sassys

NICK, come get your wife!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey @MariahCarey
Can't wait to kick off the @TODAYshow Summer Concert Series on May 16!! See you there!


----------



## Sassys

The Billboard Cover Story

After waiting five years between albums, Mariah explains the struggle behind her next release: "This is my life since we last left off. Just picture a dot dot dot, and then here's the album"

Mariah Carey is having a Case of the Mondays.

It's the day after Easter, and she's nursing a kick to the face from her nearly 3-year-old son Moroccan after a long day of egg hunting. "We were sort of winding down the day, removing his shoes, and he was having his own moment of not wanting the night to end and he ended up getting me square in the nose while the shoe was still on," says Carey, 44, on the phone from her apart- ment in New York. Though her nose has a "tiny bump" that Carey has been treating with ice and milk, the incident has still apparently swollen her face enough that she has had to cancel a planned photo shoot and in-person sitdown with Billboard. "I think it's OK. It's still really red. I could've covered it up and tried to look decent, but shouldn't my "Billboard" cover be a little less about that and more about the music?" (The cover photo is an outtake from her album shoot.)

If you've followed the headlines around Carey in the years since 2009's "Memoirs of an Imperfect Angel," you would know it hasn't always been about the music. Since the birth of her twins Moroccan and Monroe in April 2011, she has weathered a rocky stint as a judge on American Idol in 2013, for which she was paid $18 million, according to People, as well as an accident on a music video set that led to a dislocated shoulder and cracked ribs. The injury preceded the latest in a series of delays for her planned 14th album, which at one point was earmarked for early 2013. Though her Miguel duet "#Beautiful" was a decent-sized hit last summer, peaking at No. 15 on the Billboard Hot 100 with sales of 1.2 million (according to Nielsen SoundScan), a trio of other singles failed to catch fire, most recently February's "You're Mine (Eternal)," which spent a week on the Hot 100 at No. 88 and has sold only 56,000 copies.

But in late May, Carey hopes she can silence her naysayers and super-serve her patient fans with the much-anticipated release of her 14th album, which at one point was intended as a digital-first, all-at-once release a la "Beyoncé." Though her label Def Jam now says an official pre-order is expected for later this week, announcing the album's title, cover and tracklist, it's clear from talking to Carey that she misses the good old days of the '90s. The time when you could deliver an album the old-fashioned way, when you had to go to the store to see the song names and the cover art. "I have to be the one that announces this, especially the title," says Carey, noting the album takes its name from a "personal possession of mine that's part of an entity that I've had almost all my life."

The "Beyoncé" parallels would have made even more sense when you consider that Beyonce was coming off an underperforming album (2011's "4") before going the surprise route, much like Carey's "Memoirs" produced just one top 10 hit ("Obsessed") and sold a disappointing 549,000 copies, low enough to cancel a planned remix album.

Carey will cop to a few of the prerelease singles not doing particularly well, pausing to note that 2013's Stargate-produced "Almost Home" was intended for the "Oz, Great and Powerful" soundtrack. "It was never about, 'This is my album,' but I wasn't fully connected to that song. I was in the middle of that other situation in my life, which we will erase and pretend it never happened." (That "situation" being Idol, which we'll get to later.) "You would think I would be all about the singles-driven situation, and I am in a way, but with this particular album I want my fans to hear it as a body of work," she says. "This is my life since we last left off. Just picture a dot dot dot, and then here's the album."

"Life happens, and that added to the making of this album," songwriter-producer Bryan-Michael Cox told "Billboard" in February. "Over the past couple years we've added songs, scratched songs, slow-baking this record like a honey-baked ham. And when you take a bite of that ham &#8212; people will be extremely and pleasantly surprised."

Carey's label group Island Def Jam is probably best described as cautiously optimistic about the album, declining to respond to multiple fact-checking and interview requests for this story.

In terms of fans, anticipation for a new Carey album hasn't been this high since her mid-2000s comeback, which saw 2005's "The Emancipation of Mimi" go quadruple-platinum and turn "We Belong Together" into the biggest radio hit of her career, spending 14 weeks atop the Hot 100 and becoming Billboard's top song of the 2000s. But in addition to the reteaming with Jermaine Dupri ("We Belong Together," "Always Be My Baby") on two tracks for the new album, she has assembled a team of collaborators that shows she has paid attention to the hip-hop and R&B charts in recent years. There's tracks from of-the-moment producers like Hit-Boy (Kanye West and Jay Z's "N***** In Paris") and Mike Will Made It (Rihanna's "Pour It Up"); guest features from Wale, Nas and Trey Songz; and even c ontributions from veeran arranger Larry Gold and the Love Unlimited Orchestra and a "special guest that I'm not allowed to reveal."

Talk to Carey about the album, and you'll get lengthy if cryptically worded explanations about the material, making liberal use of favorite words like "journey" ("If I use that word one more time I'll have to start an '80s rock band"), "festive" (her time on Idol, she says, "was not festive") and "moment" ("I just need a moment to finish this track listing"). She'll call you "dahhhling," with a Zsa Zsa Gabor affectation, and grill you on your "lambily" status (that's Mariah speak for hardcore fans, or "lambs"). "There's no way I'll be able to quite relive the splendor of certain moments &#8212; name that tune, lambily!" she says at one point, asking if you've spotted her lyrical reference to "The Roof " from 1997's "Butterfly." 

As Carey began work in earnest on the project in 2012, a friend compiled an exhaustive, 1,000- track playlist of all of Carey's catalog and remixes, dubbed "The Ultimate MC Audio Collection." Through revisiting her own 24-year career, Carey reminisced about forgotten remixes from the '90s with producers like the late David Cole and her early experiments with genre-fusing. "I will always lean toward R&B in general, but I do think that merging hip-hop and R&B was one of the best things that happened for me as a fan of music. There's this whole pop and hip-hop mixing together thing now &#8212; first of all, it's not new, and second of all, why are we acting like it is?"

The album will also showcase Carey's intro-spective, "morose" side, which certain lambily have treasured through the years from deeply personal cuts like "Looking In" (from 1995's "Daydream"), "Close My Eyes" (from "Butterfly") and

"Petals" (from 1999's "Rainbow") &#8212; songs that offer an intimate glimpse into the person behind all the diva behavior. "It's so good to hear people say they grew up with me as the soundtrack to their life, even though I was making it, so that was the soundtrack to my life as well," she says.

It was Carey's reconnection with "Looking In" that shaped the final phase of the current album. She performed the song live for the first time with the New York Philharmonic in Central Park last July, just one week after her shoulder injury, clad in a faux-fur sling that matched her white ballgown. The song's lyrics were inspired by her unhappy marriage from 1993 to 1998 to Tommy Mottola, and found her singing in the third person about a girl who "dreams of all/ That she can never be/She wades in insecu- rity, yeah/And she hides herself inside of me." Carey broke down in tears at one point during the song, cautioning the audience beforehand that it "requires a bit more stability than I have right now. I kind of got in trouble for writing this song so I'm going to try."

After the show, Carey revisited the songs she had already earmarked for the ballad-heavy album and decided she needed a change of pace. That's where two of the three Hit-Boy tracks came in, as well as a fresh collab with Dupri, who became her latest manager thereafter. (Carey's management underwent several changes in 2012 and 2013, including parting ways with former Idol co-star Randy Jackson after many years together and a brief stint with Coran Capshaw's Red Light Management.) "There were certain parts of the album where I needed to be lifted up again. I needed something uplifting." (That's a "Dreamlover" reference, lambily.)

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6070089/mariah-carey-billboard-cover-story-new-album


----------



## Sassys

That Carey is taking even more of a hands-on approach to her music these days is no surprise from a woman who co-wrote all her No. 1 singles, and has also taken more aspects of her career in her own hands amid her various management shifts and other endeavors. After being "bamboozled" by the Idol experience when footage of her feud with fellow judge Nicki Minaj leaked, for example, Carey says she would like to executive-produce her next reality-competition venture. "I have another project that I'm so very excited about that's finally coming to fruition. I would want to do something that was authentic. And I did feel that there were some truly talented singers on there this year, last year, whenever that was. It's a blur, it has all been a blur, all of it, dahhhling."

But she's also in a rarefied class of superstars in their third decade of fame who can still compete in the big leagues. Madonna, Cher and Celine Dion continue to rank among Billboard's top-earning artists more for their exhaustive touring work, not because they're still getting the massive radio play and album sales of their respective heydays. Carey, meanwhile, has never been much of a roadhorse (she didn't even tour until 1993, when she played 10 theaters in support of her third album, "Music Box") and still considers herself more of "a studio rat" at heart.

"I love being in the studio, making Wall of Sound background vocals. That's when I'm most at home, other than being with 'dem babies' now. I love being onstage and connecting with the lambily most importantly, but it's just that now nothing's just an experience with your fans and your fans alone. It's on YouTube immediately, not 'Oh, that was an amazing moment I just experienced.'" So until she's willing to do a global arena tour or a Las Vegas residency, Carey will need to keep churning out hits to extend her living legacy.

Dupri seems weary of the expectations that come with official "comeback singles," which is why one of his first items of business as Carey's manager last fall was releasing the ballad "The Art of Letting Go" as a teaser track on Carey's Facebook page to set the tone for the album, rather than the typical event strategy. Though "Letting Go" will appear on the album along with "#Beautiful" and "You're Mine," the hope is that the fans' response will ********ize the typical album process from here.

"The challenge with Mariah has always been if I like one record and she likes another, you can never pick a single that satisfies everybody," says Dupri. "If you just did what Beyonce did, she just gave you 17 singles and you picked which record you like."

Even though Carey's latest album marks the longest gap between albums, it certainly won't be her last, despite a recent interview with Bravo's Andy Cohen on "Watch What Happens Live" where she indicated she might be treating it as such. Still, it signifies something of a make- or-break moment at this phase in her storied career as Billboard's second-most-decorated Hot 100 chart-topper, next to The Beatles.

"I will always make music.When I said [this album] could be my last, that's because tomorrow's not promised to anyone. When I release anything, it's difficult &#8212; it could be a performance that you don't love and it's like, 'Great, everybody's going to pick this apart,' and that's it. What I'm trying to say is I wanted this to be something I could be proud of, whether it's like, 'Yay, No. 1 song!,' and this and that. However things end up happening, we've all worked so hard. The true lambily have all worked so hard to break all these Billboard records and to have this incredible experience with me that I want them to have this almost as a gift."

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6070089/mariah-carey-billboard-cover-story-new-album


----------



## berrydiva

As long as she has better lyrics than "dem chickens is ash and I'm lotion..." I'm down.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> As long as she has better lyrics than "dem chickens is ash and I'm lotion..." I'm down.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> NICK, come get your wife!!!



More pictures from the soot and of course they were shot by Terry Richardson.

via Daily Mail


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm actually embarrassed for her with the amount of PS in these pics.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah is a legend and has paid her dues; leave the sexy half naked pics for your husband's private stash. To old for this.


----------



## Tivo

Mariah has awful taste in fashion. Truly tragic.


----------



## Swanky

Sasha2012 said:


> More pictures from the* soot*




Freudian slip? lol!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Freudian slip? lol!!



 perhaps

Mariah's new album out May 27 is available for pre-order.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/me.-i-am-mariah...the-elusive/id872263306


----------



## Sassys

Happy 3rd Birthday Roc and Roe!! Happy 6th Anniversary Mariah and Nick!! 

Instagram


----------



## berrydiva

That album cover...smh


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her album title :lolots:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

At this point I think she may be tarnishing her legacy at bit. The failed singles, constant lip synching, etc..it's time for her to hang it up. You are the biggest selling female artist *ALL TIME* and at one point had a voice that very few could/can touch. Stop trying to keep up with the younger girls and have a seat, Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

She is really milking this hand injury to DEATH. Heart transplant people heal faster


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What hand injury?


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> What hand injury?



She fell last year in July and dislocated her arm. She has been wearing a bandage and a sling for damn near a year.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...shoulder-video-shoot-source-article-1.1393270


----------



## berrydiva

I think this may be her last chance at trying to recapture the former Mariah. If this album doesn't do well for her, I think her career is a wrap.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> She fell last year in July and dislocated her arm.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...shoulder-video-shoot-source-article-1.1393270



Oh jeez. I thought this was something new. Still with that? Good Lord.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She is really milking this hand injury to DEATH. Heart transplant people heal faster


I guess it's now part of her new Elusive Chanteuse persona.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Oh jeez. I thought this was something new. Still with that? Good Lord.



I know someone who had a double hip replacement and healed faster than her damn arm.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> I know someone who had a double hip replacement and healed faster than her damn arm.



My mother dislocated her shoulder at age 73 and was taking care of my daughter again 4 months later!


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> I think this may be her last chance at trying to recapture the former Mariah. If this album doesn't do well for her, I think her career is a wrap.



I think she should do a residency in Vegas or even like Billy Joel at Madison Square Garden.
I doubt that she will have the stamina to tour and promote her album at this point.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> At this point I think she may be tarnishing her legacy at bit. The failed singles, constant lip synching, etc..it's time for her to hang it up. You are the biggest selling female artist *ALL TIME* and at one point had a voice that very few could/can touch. Stop trying to keep up with the younger girls and have a seat, Mariah.


Bo, do I agree with  you.  She lost her voice years ago, she can still sing, but nothing like she used to. The diva thing worked when she was a great singer, but now she's becoming a bit of a joke.


----------



## Sassys

Jjb


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems that controversial celebrity photographer Terry Richardson can get just about anyone to strip down to their underwear.

He can now add Mariah Carey to that elite list of Hollywood's hottest exports, as he snapped the original diva in a series of skimpy outfits for Wonderland. magazine, of which she is the summer 2014 cover girl.

After Mariah shared the rather risqué cover shot with fans on her Instagram page on April 29, the photographer took to his own Tumblr page, Terry's Diary, to share some extra behind-the-scenes images from the fun shoot - including a sweet shot with her adorable twins, Moroccan and Monroe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ingerie-snaps-recent-shoot.html#ixzz31I0vI9nK


----------



## emcosmo1639

I will never understand why established celebrities continue to shoot with Terry Richardson...


----------



## berrydiva

Ugh...I dislike when I say something negative about a woman's body but I don't understand why she had lipo only to have to have her stomach photoshopped so much because it's so botched. I'm certainly not against PS, to each their own...and if it makes you feel good, you should do it but her's just doesn't look right especially given the amount of money she has to make sure her lipo was not anything less than perfect.


----------



## Sarni

Why the hell is she still doing underwear shoots....I know it's Mariah  the thirsty diva but still...she needs to stop!!


----------



## Jayne1

She wants to be naked.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She's seriously fooling herself with that album cover. If that's the way you want to look, Why not just lose the 50 lbs (just throwing a number out there) so you don't have to photoshop it off your pictures? But, this is the same person who allegedly has size 2 labels sewn in her clothes....


----------



## qudz104

emcosmo1639 said:


> I will never understand why established celebrities continue to shoot with Terry Richardson...




 Me too ugh.


----------



## ChanelMommy

mindy621_xoxo said:


> She's seriously fooling herself with that album cover. If that's the way you want to look, Why not just lose the 50 lbs (just throwing a number out there) so you don't have to photoshop it off your pictures? But, this is the same person who allegedly has size 2 labels sewn in her clothes....



No way! 1st I have heard of this..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> She is really milking this hand injury to DEATH. Heart transplant people heal faster



i've been gone from here seems like forever, I come back and she still has the cast :lolots:such a diva


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> At this point I think she may be tarnishing her legacy at bit. The failed singles, constant lip synching, etc..it's time for her to hang it up. You are the biggest selling female artist *ALL TIME* and at one point had a voice that very few could/can touch. Stop trying to keep up with the younger girls and have a seat, Mariah.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

5/13/14
jjb


----------



## berrydiva

...ohhh.....Mariah


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, she's due to sing, I mean lip synch, on the today show soon. I just wonder what kind of crazy babbling she will give us during the interview session.


----------



## ChanelMommy

That album cover is chopped, cropped & photoshopped. Her face looks nothing like the cover, nor does her body. Give it up, Mariah :giggles:


----------



## ByeKitty

I just can't with her!!!


----------



## Sassys

She kills me with these damn gowns. Why can't she wear a regular dress or skirt & top.


Mariah Carey Performs On NBC's "Today", May 16, 2014


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/16...dont-know-what-to-do-on-today-show-watch-now/

Mariah Carey hits the stage looking fabulous to sing at the Today show concert series on Friday morning (May 16) in New York City.

The singer sang her brand new song You Dont Know What To Do featuring Wale on the show for the first time! Watch her performance below. The song is directly off of her new album Me. I Am Mariah The Elusive Chanteuse, in stores on May 27.

Mariah also sang a medley of her greatest hits and really brought us back. We loved it!

FYI: Mariah is wearing a Pucci dress, Gucci shoes, and Scarselli jewelry.


----------



## Sassys

Nick's Instagram

Grandmother, Grandfather and his Dad


----------



## Sassys

To funny!!

Roc pleads his case. I love his explanation for letting his sisters kite go... "Roe Roe's not a baby anymore" 15h
http://web.stagram.com/p/723377876087407628_29116088


Already Roe is sticking up for her brother

nickcannon And of Course Roc set it off! #Literally #DirtyGuiltyFace #ToughGuy #Ncredible Kids always get quiet when they think they're in trouble 

http://web.stagram.com/p/723374216565557170_29116088


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Um. She's back. This album is good. Not TEOM. But close.


----------



## guccimamma

his dad & grandfather are handsome!@!@


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Um. She's back. This album is good. Not TEOM. But close.



I got an advanced copy from a friend; listened to it twice on the plane this morning and he other day. Not crazy about it. I thought it was funny as hell, she re-did George Michael's "One More Try". George has said for years, Mariah is the reason his career failed at Columbia Music. He said for years, all effort went to Mariah and all other artist were ignored. 

I like Cry, One More Try (always loved this song), Heavenly and Supernatural is cute.  

Doubt this album will be a big seller or produce a #1.

Interesting there are a few songs that seem to be about breaking up/getting rid of a man/man not being there for her.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Sassys said:


> I got an advanced copy from a friend; listened to it twice on the plane this morning and he other day. Not crazy about it. I thought it was funny as hell, she re-did George Michael's "One More Try". George has said for years, Mariah is the reason his career failed at Columbia Music. He said for years, all effort went to Mariah and all other artist were ignored.
> 
> I like Cry, One More Try (always loved this song), Heavenly and Supernatural is cute.
> 
> Doubt this album will be a big seller or produce a #1.
> 
> Interesting there are a few songs that seem to be about breaking up/getting rid of a man/man not being there for her.


 
Oh wow, I had no idea about the record company and George. I've loved his music ever since I was a little kid. Can't wait to hear her take on it, but I'm sure his will always be best.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well she was married to the label head. But I didn't know that either. I guess they all suffered one way or another. Including her.

I like the album more with each listen.


----------



## murt

Sassys said:


> I got an advanced copy from a friend; listened to it twice on the plane this morning and he other day. Not crazy about it. I thought it was funny as hell, she re-did George Michael's "One More Try". George has said for years, Mariah is the reason his career failed at Columbia Music. He said for years, all effort went to Mariah and all other artist were ignored.



Wow - didn't know George thinks that..... honestly I'm a huge George Michael fan and not much of of a Mariah Carey fan, but I really think George is deluding himself if he thinks Mariah was the reason he didn't have success in America w/ Columbia (I'm presuming that that's what is meant by his career having 'failed' considering he has always been a consistently huge success in Europe.) 

There were so many other issues at play, including his personal problems and repercussions from the lawsuit.


----------



## Sassys

murt said:


> Wow - didn't know George thinks that..... honestly I'm a huge George Michael fan and not much of of a Mariah Carey fan, but I really think George is deluding himself if he thinks Mariah was the reason he didn't have success in America w/ Columbia (I'm presuming that that's what is meant by his career having 'failed' considering he has always been a consistently huge success in Europe.)
> 
> There were so many other issues at play, including his personal problems and repercussions from the lawsuit.



He is not the only one that has stated this for years. I recently watched a docuseries on Lisa Lisa and she said the same thing about Mariah as George. They all felt all marketing and efforts went to her and they were put on the back shelf. 

Mariah also redid Brenda K. Starr's classic hit "I Still Believe" a few years ago. Brenda has said in numerous interviews Mariah never helped her failing career even though she is the reason Mariah met Tommy. Yes, Mariah would have made it as a singer, but it was Tommy putting all effort into her that made her the top singer.


----------



## deltalady

Sassys said:


> He is not the only one that has stated this for years. I recently watched a docuseries on Lisa Lisa and she said the same thing about Mariah as George. They all felt all marketing and efforts went to her and they were put on the back shelf.
> 
> Mariah also redid Brenda K. Starr's classic hit "I Still Believe" a few years ago. Brenda has said in numerous interviews Mariah never helped her failing career even though she is the reason Mariah met Tommy. Yes, Mariah would have made it as a singer, but it was Tommy putting all effort into her that made her the top singer.



I remember when that song came out back when I was in high school in 1999. Had no clue it was a remake until some years later. Such a shame that Starr's career never took off.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I saw that she was shading Mariah on IG the other day. HAVE A SEAT BRENDA. It wasn't Mariah's responsibility to put her on. She thanked the woman for at least 10 years straight for the opportunity.


----------



## Sassys

mariahcarey The best awards I've ever received: Roc & Roe!! Thank you Melissa & all at the World Music Awards in Monte Carlo


----------



## berrydiva

Their kids being so adorable makes me forgive Mariah for her lack of fashion sense. LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/27/mariah-carey-is-a-sexy-pop-icon-at-world-music-awards-2014/

Mariah Carey rocks a sheer black dress while performing at the 2014 World Music Awards held at Sporting Monte-Carlo on Tuesday evening (May 27) in Monte-Carlo, Monaco.

Later in the night, the legendary singer changed into a different dress while taking the stage to accept the Pop Icon Award for selling over 200 Million albums and having the most number one singles in America.

Last week, Mariah sported a hairdo while exiting the Four Seasons Hotel in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Ladybug09

No Mariah!!!!!!


----------



## sparkle7

she looks very bloated in the  in last pic.


----------



## Midge S

She does look really happy to be there though, no matter how stupid the outfit.


----------



## 1249dcnative

Congratulations Mariah; and her voice sounded decent during the show.  I hope her album sells well.


----------



## berrydiva

Why does she think she needs to compete with these young talentless chicks out here?! And if that's what she's going to do, I need her to hit the gym hard...I don't want to see your spanx peeking through your dress.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's amazing Mariah looks one way in real life (bloated, shorter with a double chin) and TOTALLY different on her CD cover (extra skinny, tall and chiseled face)


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's amazing Mariah looks one way in real life (bloated, shorter with a double chin) and TOTALLY different on her CD cover (extra skinny, tall and chiseled face)



Are you insinuating Mimi photoshops???? How dare you disrespect the queen 

Mimi is a Chanteuse dahling!!!!!


----------



## limom

^^


----------



## Sassys

Leaving Monte Carlo


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She needs to lay off the drinking IF that is what is making her bloated.


----------



## Sassys

Holy back track singing!


----------



## Sassys

Fresh air gala


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> She needs to lay off the drinking IF that is what is making her bloated.



Was just about to ask if she drinks a lot or takes prescriptive meds?...


----------



## Sassys

Hanging on the 1 train and Fresh Air Fund Dinner
JJB


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/29/mariah-carey-flaunts-major-cleavage-at-fresh-air-fund-gala/

Mariah Carey walks the red carpet at the 2014 Fresh Air Fund Gala Honoring Our American Hero on Thursday (May 29) at Pier Sixty at Chelsea Piers in New York City.

The singer showed off major cleavage in a low-cut blue dress on the carpet and also brought along her new album Me. I Am Mariah The Elusive Chanteuse, which is in stores now.

FYI: Mariah is wearing an Atelier Versace dress, Sergio Rossi shoes, and Chanel gloves.


----------



## Sassys

She is a MESS!!

Mariah Carey Rides N.Y.C. Subway in a Glittering Gown

Mimi seems to have emancipated herself, all right &#8211; from a swanky, chauffer-driven car. 

Self-proclaimed "elusive chanteuse" Mariah Carey (hey, it is the subtitle of her new album, Me. I Am Mariah) earned her common-folk bona fides Thursday night on her way home from a swanky gala in N.Y.C., opting to take the subway instead of a car. 

And, true to form, Carey &#8211; who had attended the Fresh Air Fund gala in downtown Manhattan &#8211; was in all-out Mimi Mode, hopping on the train in a glitzy blue gown whose plunging neckline flashed ample décolletage and whose sky-high slit threatened to make riders miss their stop. 

Better still, it was captured for all posterity on social media: Carey, 44, posted a series of images and videos of the joyride &#8211; which also included a cab ride &#8211; on Instagram and Vine, chronicling her plebeian adventure while providing gonzo running commentary. 

"I figured since I'm underdressed, we might as well take the subway," she quips, before hopping on the 1 train. 

"Avoid this area!" she helpfully offers, pointing to a trash-strewn sidewalk. 

And &#8211; contrary to what fans might think given her coiffed-out, polished-up image &#8211; the songbird says she actually does like hanging outdoors. 

"Do I look outdoorsy to you?" she joked to PEOPLE earlier in the evening at the Fresh Air Fund gala, before adding: "Actually, I am outdoorsy. More than you know." 

Would she be up for glamping, perhaps? 

"You know, it would really have to be pretty glam for me to want to do it, and there&#8217;d have to be a reason in somebody who really wanted me to go there to do that and have that experience," she said. "Then maybe glamping could be fun." (Judging from her subway jaunt, she's got "glam" part down pat.) 

Of course, Carey can tell Matt Lauer all about her streetwise Manhattan subway adventure: She's scheduled to sit down with the Today show anchor for an at-home concert airing on NBC on Saturday night at 8 p.m. ET. 

Here's hoping she kept her subway Metrocard for her ride home from that gig. 

*Vine Videos =* http://www.people.com/article/mariah-carey-rides-nyc-subway-twitter-vine-video#vid


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I almost feel bad for her, she looks so uncomfortable in her own skin.


----------



## berrydiva

Did Mariah basically just say riding the train is an outdoorsy activity for her? Because  just hopped off the 1 train and outdoorsy is never a word that describes my NYC Subway experiences.


----------



## ByeKitty

She needs an intervention.


----------



## Sassys

Sing it Monroe!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her kids seem really smart.


----------



## Sassys

SMH. Evening gown at the park lmao


----------



## mzbag

^LOL^ such a diva !


----------



## Sassys

At Home with Mariah Carey Special on NBC


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The park outfit is exactly what I expect from her. She isn't playing with those kids anyway. Just think of it as a red carpet appearance.


----------



## qudz104

still with that wrist bandage i see


----------



## Ms Kiah

So her album pretty much flopped. Her single didn't do much better either.

http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6106522/mariah-carey-elusive-chanteuse-album-sales



> "Me. I Am Mariah &#8230; The Elusive Chanteuse" enters at No. 3 with 58,000 sold in the week ending June 1 (according to Nielsen SoundScan). The debut of "Elusive" is Carey's smallest opening for a non-holiday studio effort since SoundScan started tracking sales in 1991.
> 
> The new album's most recently charting single on the Billboard Hot 100 was "You're Mine (Eternal)," which spent one week on the list, peaking at No. 88 (on the March 1-dated chart).


 
A lot of her fans will say this doesn't matter and she's a legend no matter what. I agree that she will go down as one of the most successful singers. 

She keeps trying to hang on to her glory years. It's sort of embarrassing to watch her stuff into these gowns all the time.


----------



## Sassys

Ms Kiah said:


> So her album pretty much flopped. Her single didn't do much better either.
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/news/6106522/mariah-carey-elusive-chanteuse-album-sales
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of her fans will say this doesn't matter and she's a legend no matter what. I agree that she will go down as one of the most successful singers.
> 
> She keeps trying to hang on to her glory years. It's sort of embarrassing to watch her stuff into these gowns all the time.



Wonder if Glitter did better.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Wonder if Glitter did better.


I almost feel like it did (obviously too lazy to check).


----------



## Sassys

Hanging at the rooftop hot tUb if their penthouse


----------



## Sasha2012

She certainly made an impression as she launched her new beverage.

But it wasn't Mariah Carey's product that was the centre of attention as the 44-year-old arrived at her press conference for Butterfly in New York City on Monday.

Donning a plunging, sheer black blouse and matching lacy bra, the diva left little to imagination.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-skirt-promotional-event.html#ixzz34BpDZPso


----------



## berrydiva

"A melodic beverage inspired by the magic of Mariah Carey" :lolots:


She actually called it Butterfly. I'm done.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> "A melodic beverage inspired by the magic of Mariah Carey" :lolots:
> 
> 
> She actually called it Butterfly. I'm done.



The woman named her son Moroccan; nothing surprises me when it comes to Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

We Tried It: Mariah Carey&#8217;s &#8216;Melodic&#8217; Butterfly Drink

WHAT IS IT: Butterfly, Mariah Carey&#8216;s new bottled drink ($1.99 each at Walgreen&#8217;s nationwide)

WHO TRIED IT: Any PEOPLE.com staffers curious enough to come to our office taste test

WHY WE DID IT: Love of Mariah? Super thirsty? Free drinks? Motives differed.

Butterfly is, according to the slender pink bottle, &#8220;a melodic beverage inspired by the magic of Mariah Carey.&#8221; Is it a juice? An energy drink? Is Mariah&#8217;s magic really the inspiration for a mix of filtered water, sugar and &#8220;natural flavors?&#8221; Clearly, we had to stage an office taste test.

Even buying Butterfly is magical. If your shopping experience is anything like ours, a drugstore employee will interrupt you while you are plucking bottles out of the cooler &#8212; &#8220;Maa&#8217;m? Maa&#8217;m?&#8221; &#8212; and ask if you&#8217;ve tried the drink before, because he is very curious what it tastes like. &#8220;No! First time!&#8221; you will cheerfully answer, before a male shopper in a dress shirt and tie chimes in from across the store: &#8220;It&#8217;s really shi*** tasting.&#8221;  You will look at him inquisitively. &#8220;It was a good Instagram,&#8221; he will say, shrugging.

Here is the drink. Unfortunately, we did not have this many bottles to test at PEOPLE.com because there were only two left at Walgreen&#8217;s this day.

Reactions from the PEOPLE peanut gallery speak for themselves:

&#8220;It smells like gummy bears.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s&#8230; not horrible.&#8221;

&#8220;The flavor is elusive &#8212; like Mariah!&#8221;

&#8220;I think monarch butterflies are taking off in my stomach.&#8221;

&#8220;I feel like I should be calling my co-workers &#8216;lambs&#8217; now.&#8221;

&#8220;I feel like a giant gummy bear is enveloping me in a giant gummy bear hug.&#8221;

&#8220;It tastes like watered-down Kool-Aid. No, the Kool-Aid off-brand. Flavor Aid!&#8221;

[Looking at nutrition label] &#8220;It&#8217;s just full of sugar and water.&#8221;

&#8220;And unicorn tears.&#8221;

&#8220;Oh my God! There&#8217;s an aftertaste!&#8221;

&#8220;Is the aftertaste Nick Cannon?&#8221;

&#8220;No, it&#8217;s Tommy Mottola.&#8221;

&#8220;The color makes me nervous.&#8221;

&#8220;It looks like fairy mouthwash.&#8221;

&#8220;This would be great for a kid&#8217;s tea party.&#8221;

&#8220;It would! There should be princesses on the bottle.&#8221;

THE GROUP VERDICT: The closest flavor approximation is a liquified Ring Pop, the drink would channel more of Mariah&#8217;s magic if it were fizzy, and, despite the above reactions, we all finished our cups and somehow felt compelled to pour ourselves more. The bright pink bottle and even brighter pink liquid would be terrific for a princess-themed tea party. Also, we really hope Mariah has this coming straight out of her fridge&#8217;s water filter.

If you are interested in trying Butterfly, you should probably take advantage of Duane Reade/Walgreen&#8217;s 2 for $3 deal (beware: card members only!). That way you&#8217;ll have a bottle left over to take to your next karaoke night, where some PEOPLE staffers are convinced it will turn you into a fantastic singer. A metamorphosis from karaoke caterpillar to karaoke butterfly, if you will.

Sadly, our 2 p.m. taste-test group found that spiking Butterfly with vodka makes it taste curiously worse, like medicine. If you find a better mixer, we&#8217;re all ears.

&#8212;Marissa Conrad

people.com


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

unicorn tears


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dis bish.....


----------



## berrydiva

Their review is exactly what I imagined it would taste like.


----------



## Sasha2012

*How To Solve the Mariah Carey Problem: Former Record Exes Chime In*

Mariah Carey's latest album, Me. I Am Mariah the Elusive Chanteuse, entered the Billboard 200 chart at No. 3 with 58,000 sold, her lowest total for a non-holiday album since 1991's Emotions entered at No. 4 with 156,000, when SoundScan first started tracking sales.

Not even in her darkest days, being hospitalized for emotional exhaustion and erratic behavior in 2001 after signing a $100 million, five-album deal with EMI's Virgin Records, and starring in the universally panned Glitter, has an album done so poorly. Even the soundtrack to that disaster sold more, debuting at No. 7 with 116,000 copies.

Island Def Jam's Antonio "L.A." Reid famously came to Carey's rescue in 2005, guiding Mariah to her comeback with the multiplatinum The Emancipation of Mimi, which returned her to the top of the charts, proving it's still possible she can regain her commercial footing.

Still, these days it's a lot tougher to get traction in the marketplace. So we turned to a trio of veteran, one-time record label executives to ask what they'd do to jump-start the Elusive Chanteuse's career, and came away with some constructive suggestions.

Ed Eckstine, son of the legendary crooner Billy Eckstine and a former President of Mercury Records, where he guided Vanessa Williams to a successful singing career, approached the dilemma as a music man. He is currently producing a documentary on his father, My Dad was a Singer.

"As Mariah Carey enters her mid-40s, she must adjust to 'ever-shrinking' radio opportunities," he says. "She has to downsize her commercial expectations, but that could allow her to take some chances artistically."

Eckstine says Mariah should explore taking the Celine Dion route of a Las Vegas or Atlantic City residency, "a big show with bells and whistles, an over-the-top diva-ready extravaganza" might be the answer, where she can perform her hits and not worry about new material.
The veteran record man also suggests Carey might tone down the "va-va-voom" imagery, record an EDM-dance-Europop album or reunite with Clive Davis to provide her with some quality material.

"Dial up Pharrell and tell him to bring Nile Rodgers with him," he concludes.
Tom Vickers, a former A&R and music publishing executive at A&M, Capitol, Mercury and Almo Irving, thinks the 44-year-old Mariah has a disconnect with what was once her core audience: 14 to 18-year-old girls. "The biggest issue is she's a mother with two children of her own trying to appeal to teenagers."

His recommendation? Collaborate with hit songwriter-producers like Dr. Luke, Max Martin or "this year's model."

"Don't compete with women 20 years younger, but come with more mature versions of what they're doing that could hit a slightly older demographic," he says.  "Unfortunately, Mariah is no longer perceived as a role model by females nor a sex object by men. She's caught in between, which undercuts her relevance."

He also counsels Mariah to seek out duet partners that could broaden her audience, such as John Mayer or even an international star like Pitbull, create an "event" record based on a theme (a period songbook, an unplugged album, etc.) or set her sights on international territories where she has shown strength in the past. "It was not a smart career move getting into *****y cat fights with Nicki Minaj on American Idol," says Vickers. "She's bound to suffer in comparison."

Publicity guru Bob Merlis, who spent most of his career at Warner Bros. Records, where he applied his magic touch to everyone from Madonna to Morrissey, quipped, "She should do a country record and a Howard Stern interview, where she has the time to explain herself that she doesn't get in those tabloid sound bites."

What he failed to mention was how a sit down with the King of All Media in the late '90s surfaced again during her 2001 breakdown. She went on a rant against Stern during an in-store appearance at Tower Records, saying his form of humor greatly upset her, during her period of "erratic behavior," which included an infamous drop-in on MTV's TRL, where she handed out ice cream bars and began a modified striptease to the astonishment of host Carson Daly.

Nearly 13 years later, Carey is seemingly content in her personal life, the mother of two and the by all accounts contented wife of the ubiquitous Nick Cannon. Her professional happiness is another story. Perhaps nothing short of a reunion with ex-husband Tommy Mottola can help Mariah regain her career mojo.  She's seemingly tried everything else.

http://www.billboard.com/biz/articl...e-the-mariah-carey-problem-former-record-exes


----------



## Sasha2012

She undoubtedly looks great for her age - but not this great.

Mariah Carey was left red-faced on Friday after she was busted posting a photograph from 1997 to her Twitter followers alongside a message that she was spending time with 'dembabies'. 

The happy snap shows Mariah, who celebrated her 44th birthday in March, relaxing in a white vest top, her tanned skin on display.

'Quality time with #dembabies...so much happiness!!', she wrote.

Rewind seventeen years, and that same youthful picture of Mariah was broadcast on an episode of The Oprah Winfrey Show, when Mariah was just 27.

Buzzfeed called out the Hero songstress when they spotted the similarity.

'That first photo of Mariah looks pretty familiar,' the website wrote. 'Oh, thats cause it appeared in a 1997 episode of The Oprah Winfrey Show.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-pass-1997-photo-current.html#ixzz34km7Om57


----------



## Sassys

MediaLink Event in Cannes


----------



## berrydiva

She will be a diva to the end honey. I would really love to see her do a Vegas stint like so many others have done. Her image and music (perhaps?) are no longer relatable to anyone at this point.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She will be a diva to the end honey. *I would really love to see her do a Vegas *stint like so many others have done. Her image and music (perhaps?) are no longer relatable to anyone at this point.



I would love that. She should do it, before Roc and Roe start school (she and Nick want them to go to school in NYC).


----------



## ByeKitty

Sasha2012 said:


> *How To Solve the Mariah Carey Problem: Former Record Exes Chime In*
> 
> Mariah Carey's latest album, Me. I Am Mariah the Elusive Chanteuse, entered the Billboard 200 chart at No. 3 with 58,000 sold, her lowest total for a non-holiday album since 1991's Emotions entered at No. 4 with 156,000, when SoundScan first started tracking sales.
> 
> Not even in her darkest days, being hospitalized for emotional exhaustion and erratic behavior in 2001 after signing a $100 million, five-album deal with EMI's Virgin Records, and starring in the universally panned Glitter, has an album done so poorly. Even the soundtrack to that disaster sold more, debuting at No. 7 with 116,000 copies.
> 
> Island Def Jam's Antonio "L.A." Reid famously came to Carey's rescue in 2005, guiding Mariah to her comeback with the multiplatinum The Emancipation of Mimi, which returned her to the top of the charts, proving it's still possible she can regain her commercial footing.
> 
> Still, these days it's a lot tougher to get traction in the marketplace. So we turned to a trio of veteran, one-time record label executives to ask what they'd do to jump-start the Elusive Chanteuse's career, and came away with some constructive suggestions.
> 
> Ed Eckstine, son of the legendary crooner Billy Eckstine and a former President of Mercury Records, where he guided Vanessa Williams to a successful singing career, approached the dilemma as a music man. He is currently producing a documentary on his father, My Dad was a Singer.
> 
> "As Mariah Carey enters her mid-40s, she must adjust to 'ever-shrinking' radio opportunities," he says. "She has to downsize her commercial expectations, but that could allow her to take some chances artistically."
> 
> Eckstine says Mariah should explore taking the Celine Dion route of a Las Vegas or Atlantic City residency, "a big show with bells and whistles, an over-the-top diva-ready extravaganza" might be the answer, where she can perform her hits and not worry about new material.
> The veteran record man also suggests Carey might tone down the "va-va-voom" imagery, record an EDM-dance-Europop album or reunite with Clive Davis to provide her with some quality material.
> 
> "Dial up Pharrell and tell him to bring Nile Rodgers with him," he concludes.
> Tom Vickers, a former A&R and music publishing executive at A&M, Capitol, Mercury and Almo Irving, thinks the 44-year-old Mariah has a disconnect with what was once her core audience: 14 to 18-year-old girls. "The biggest issue is she's a mother with two children of her own trying to appeal to teenagers."
> 
> His recommendation? Collaborate with hit songwriter-producers like Dr. Luke, Max Martin or "this year's model."
> 
> "Don't compete with women 20 years younger, but come with more mature versions of what they're doing that could hit a slightly older demographic," he says.  "Unfortunately, Mariah is no longer perceived as a role model by females nor a sex object by men. She's caught in between, which undercuts her relevance."
> 
> He also counsels Mariah to seek out duet partners that could broaden her audience, such as John Mayer or even an international star like Pitbull, create an "event" record based on a theme (a period songbook, an unplugged album, etc.) or set her sights on international territories where she has shown strength in the past. "It was not a smart career move getting into *****y cat fights with Nicki Minaj on American Idol," says Vickers. "She's bound to suffer in comparison."
> 
> Publicity guru Bob Merlis, who spent most of his career at Warner Bros. Records, where he applied his magic touch to everyone from Madonna to Morrissey, quipped, "She should do a country record and a Howard Stern interview, where she has the time to explain herself that she doesn't get in those tabloid sound bites."
> 
> What he failed to mention was how a sit down with the King of All Media in the late '90s surfaced again during her 2001 breakdown. She went on a rant against Stern during an in-store appearance at Tower Records, saying his form of humor greatly upset her, during her period of "erratic behavior," which included an infamous drop-in on MTV's TRL, where she handed out ice cream bars and began a modified striptease to the astonishment of host Carson Daly.
> 
> Nearly 13 years later, Carey is seemingly content in her personal life, the mother of two and the by all accounts contented wife of the ubiquitous Nick Cannon. Her professional happiness is another story. Perhaps nothing short of a reunion with ex-husband Tommy Mottola can help Mariah regain her career mojo.  She's seemingly tried everything else.
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/biz/articl...e-the-mariah-carey-problem-former-record-exes


I don't think it's fair to compare absolute sales though... "Me. I Am Mariah the Elusive Chanteuse" entered at no.3, which is better than some of her previous records.

I do feel like the Vegas route would fit her glamorous diva self to a T...


----------



## limom

Mariah and country music
Patty Labelle needs to counsel her goddaughter and bring Wanda for tough love.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

:giggles: At her trying to pass a 17 yr old pic, she know darn well she doesn't look like that anymore


----------



## White Orchid

What's up with her right hand?  Looks really mangled.


As for those roof-top pix, I would be a nervous wreck if I were her.  You'd have to watch those children like a hawk.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/21...ou-dont-know-what-to-do-single-cover-artwork/

Mariah Careys single cover artwork for You Dont Know What to Do was released this weekend and many eagle eye fans quickly noticed that it used an old image with some Photoshop!

A new photo of the singers face was Photoshopped on top of the same photo used for the Me. I Am Mariah The Elusive Chanteuse album artwork.

That definitely was NOT my selection for the cover ugh! &#128514; Mariah tweeted. She then asked for the help of her fans, Yes, I would love for you to send me your art for #YDKWTD (cause at this point IDKWTD! lol &#128540.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> "A melodic beverage inspired by the magic of Mariah Carey" :lolots:
> 
> 
> She actually called it Butterfly. I'm done.





Sassys said:


> The woman named her son Moroccan; nothing surprises me when it comes to Mariah.




Hahahahaha!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She undoubtedly looks great for her age - but not this great.
> 
> Mariah Carey was left red-faced on Friday after she was busted posting a photograph from 1997 to her Twitter followers alongside a message that she was spending time with 'dembabies'.
> 
> The happy snap shows Mariah, who celebrated her 44th birthday in March, relaxing in a white vest top, her tanned skin on display.
> 
> 'Quality time with #dembabies...so much happiness!!', she wrote.
> 
> Rewind seventeen years, and that same youthful picture of Mariah was broadcast on an episode of The Oprah Winfrey Show, when Mariah was just 27.
> 
> Buzzfeed called out the Hero songstress when they spotted the similarity.
> 
> 'That first photo of Mariah looks pretty familiar,' the website wrote. 'Oh, thats cause it appeared in a 1997 episode of The Oprah Winfrey Show.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-pass-1997-photo-current.html#ixzz34km7Om57




They make beautiful babies. That's all I can say.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> SMH. Evening gown at the park lmao




Ooooh Mimi....


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> It's amazing Mariah looks one way in real life (bloated, shorter with a double chin) and TOTALLY different on her CD cover (extra skinny, tall and chiseled face)




She's actually 5'9'' but I agree, in real life photos, she looks short and all of those that you  mention


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/29/mariah-carey-flaunts-major-cleavage-at-fresh-air-fund-gala/
> 
> Mariah Carey walks the red carpet at the 2014 Fresh Air Fund Gala Honoring Our American Hero on Thursday (May 29) at Pier Sixty at Chelsea Piers in New York City.
> 
> The singer showed off major cleavage in a low-cut blue dress on the carpet and also brought along her new album Me. I Am Mariah The Elusive Chanteuse, which is in stores now.
> 
> FYI: Mariah is wearing an Atelier Versace dress, Sergio Rossi shoes, and Chanel gloves.







Uuuuuggghhh.... Mariah needs to stop squeezing 'dem girls! When I see someone with big breasts squeezed like that, the first thing I have in mind is not, 'Wow those are nice' but 'Why are they so veiny?'


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> his dad & grandfather are handsome!@!@




Was thinking the same


----------



## 1249dcnative

I agree that Mariah should stop with the, I am young, I am skinny stuff. She's a beautiful, grown woman. Nothing wrong with that. 

Mariah Carey in Vegas would be unbelievable.


----------



## berrydiva

She's becoming sad to watch.


----------



## Spicy_K

Not again! Sad, really &#128532;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ortrait-new-single-You-Dont-Know-What-Do.html


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He has suddenly aged.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> He has suddenly aged.



Working so many jobs trying to keep her happy with gifts probably.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Too&#8230;much&#8230;fluffiness&#8230;must&#8230;escape...


----------



## limom

What do his pants say?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> What do his pants say?



Looks like Damaged


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Nick Cannon attends the iHeartRadio Ultimate Pool Party presented by VISIT FLORIDA at Fontainebleau's BleauLive at Fontainebleau Miami Beach on June 27, 2014 in Miami Beach, Florida.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

How old is this fool?! Is that a MARIAH tattoo across his back?!! 

Oh the trials and humiliations of a kept b!tch. 

Oh Mariah. I understand why you keep it on the delusional side. If I had to deal with this everyday I'd either find Jesus or the bottle.


----------



## Sasha2012

Thingofbeauty said:


> How old is this fool?! Is that a MARIAH tattoo across his back?!!



Yeah and Mariah has a Mrs Cannon tattoo.


----------



## limom

He takes care of her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh GOD. Oh sweet baby Jesus&#8230; matching&#8230;tattoos...:dots:


----------



## berrydiva

She has a butterfly tramp stamp....lol.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She has a butterfly tramp stamp....lol.



And she got it at 38yrs old. Who gets a tramp stamp past 20??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mariah has never aged past 20.


----------



## purseprincess32

I think Mariah needs to stop trying to be in her 20's.. branding image wise.. She doesn't need all of that and people in her age demographic or even mid 20's and older would rather see Mariah look put together and dress more her age. Her voice is what sets her apart and connecting to an older audience or ones that have grown with her is what she needs to do. 
The lyrical content in her songs and the passion she puts into her music is what sells. 

I loved early Mariah too Mariah Carey(  Dream Lover, Music Box album), Daydream Album-(Always be my Baby, One Sweet Day). Butterfly album, Rainbow Album -Emancipation of Mimi are her most successful albums. If the songs are good with the Mariah Carey twist that she puts on her music she will do well. The public want to hear good singers /artists.. they are tired of the Miley Cyrus, artists that use too much autotune.. Bad lyrics in the songs that mean nothing and won't be timeless. 

Look at how successful Emeli Sande has become in Europe and USA. It's her lyrical content in her songs and her voice, Adele too. Sam Smith is another favorite of mine because he's bringing back real soul R&B and passion in music real singers..These singers as above mentioned are able to connect to their audience with her music and it's not a sexy image that sells their music.. Less auto-tune crap.. Lyrics that mean something. 
Maybe their will be a rival on the radio of good music- Remember Brian McKnight, Boyz II Men real singers/artists. She should do another collab with Boyz II Men, Brian McKnight, NeYo, Usher, Maxwell, Sam Smith, Babyface, Guy Sebastian, or Gavin DeGraw. 
Female Collabs-Adele, Morcheeba, Lauren Hill, Emeli Sande, or something pop/R&B roots w/ Janet Jackson..


----------



## berrydiva

purseprincess32 said:


> i think mariah needs to stop trying to be in her 20's.. Branding image wise.. She doesn't need all of that and people in her age demographic or even mid 20's and older would rather see mariah look put together and dress more her age. Her voice is what sets her apart and connecting to an older audience or ones that have grown with her is what she needs to do.
> The lyrical content in her songs and the passion she puts into her music is what sells.
> 
> I loved early mariah too mariah carey(  dream lover, music box album), daydream album-(always be my baby, one sweet day). Butterfly album, rainbow album -emancipation of mimi are her most successful albums. If the songs are good with the mariah carey twist that she puts on her music she will do well. The public want to hear good singers /artists.. They are tired of the miley cyrus, artists that use too much autotune.. Bad lyrics in the songs that mean nothing and won't be timeless.
> 
> Look at how successful emeli sande has become in europe and usa. It her lyrical content in her songs and her voice, adele too. Sam smith is another favorite of mine because he's bringing back real soul r&b and passion in music real singers..these singers as above mentioned are able to connect to their audience with her music and it's not a sexy image that sells their music.. Less auto-tune crap.. Lyrics that mean something.
> Maybe their will be a rival on the radio of good music- remember brian mcknight, boyz ii men real singers/artists.


+1.


----------



## krissa

purseprincess32 said:


> I think Mariah needs to stop trying to be in her 20's.. branding image wise.. She doesn't need all of that and people in her age demographic or even mid 20's and older would rather see Mariah look put together and dress more her age. Her voice is what sets her apart and connecting to an older audience or ones that have grown with her is what she needs to do.
> The lyrical content in her songs and the passion she puts into her music is what sells.
> 
> I loved early Mariah too Mariah Carey(  Dream Lover, Music Box album), Daydream Album-(Always be my Baby, One Sweet Day). Butterfly album, Rainbow Album -Emancipation of Mimi are her most successful albums. If the songs are good with the Mariah Carey twist that she puts on her music she will do well. The public want to hear good singers /artists.. they are tired of the Miley Cyrus, artists that use too much autotune.. Bad lyrics in the songs that mean nothing and won't be timeless.
> 
> Look at how successful Emeli Sande has become in Europe and USA. It her lyrical content in her songs and her voice, Adele too. Sam Smith is another favorite of mine because he's bringing back real soul R&B and passion in music real singers..These singers as above mentioned are able to connect to their audience with her music and it's not a sexy image that sells their music.. Less auto-tune crap.. Lyrics that mean something.
> Maybe their will be a rival on the radio of good music- Remember Brian McKnight, Boyz II Men real singers/artists.



all of this!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Look at the old school Mariah and Whitney Houston ( Whitney's music was like the soundtrack to someone's life.. Unfortunately, it was only after she passed away people really thought about the timeless songs of Whitney Houston. I love Whitney's music and will always love it! Just like Mariah certain songs bring back great memories! Good artists/Musicians produce timeless music that everyone can connect to at any age! Remember the Fugees they had some amazing hits from The Score-Ready or Not, Killing Me Softly.. Fu-Gee-La, No Woman No Cry re-done).
Mary J Blige is timeless ( Her best album What's The 411?). Sorry I know this is a Mariah thread but the music industry needs to get back to good music not Crap these days! I loved the 90's music, and 2000's.


----------



## berrydiva

purseprincess32 said:


> Look at the old school Mariah and Whitney Houston ( Whitney's music was like the soundtrack to someone's life.. Unfortunately, it was only after she passed away people really thought about the timeless songs of Whitney Houston. I love Whitney's music and will always love it! Just like Mariah certain songs bring back great memories! Good artists/Musicians produce timeless music that everyone can connect to at any age! Remember the Fugees they had some amazing hits from The Score-Ready or Not, Killing Me Softly.. Fu-Gee-La, No Woman No Cry re-done).
> Mary J Blige is timeless ( Her best album What's The 411?). Sorry I know this is a Mariah thread but the music industry needs to get back to good music not Crap these days! I loved the 90's music, and 2000's.



Disagree with it wasn't until Whitney's death that people realize how timeless her music was....that's why she had legend status far before she died. Mariah is the same. She's a legend and it's hard to watch both her and Whitney spiral because in this sea of non-talent there's still a lane for them, unfortunately they have to face their issues first. Well Whitney's issues got the best of her unfortunately.


----------



## purseprincess32

I know what you mean Whitney to me will always be a Legend even before her death. It's just I don't think Whitney got as much recognition for her music as she should have and it was sad when she had her troubles..too much focus on that.  No one can ever replace Whitney Houston! To me she is "The Voice".  

*Berrydiva *I agree with what you are saying completely..  Both Whitney and Mariah are  Musical Legends!


----------



## berrydiva

purseprincess32 said:


> I know what you mean Whitney to me will always be a Legend even before her death. *It's just I don't think Whitney got as much recognition for her music as she should have *and it was sad when she had her troubles..too much focus on that.  No one can ever replace Whitney Houston! To me she is "The Voice".


wasnt she named (certified?) as the most awarded female act of all time (before she died)? That's a hell of a recognition. I can't imagine that she's sold less than 250 million albums in her career.


----------



## purseprincess32

Yes I think she was named "The Voice" due to her albums and # 1 hits. I enjoyed the Whitney and Mariah collab-When you Believe. This song was and is so beautiful with great lyrics and meaning!


----------



## limom

Unfortunately for Mariah, younger demographics are the ones buying music.
Her management has  a vested interest in keeping her appealing to young crowd  plus the fact that she suffers from a case of arrested development does not help either, imo.
Mariah has to let go of the booze and accept that she is a middle age artist.


----------



## flowerboy

+1


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Midge S

So what is the story with Mariah's right hand?   I knew she hurt it a while ago, but not sure of the details.  In that picture in the hot tub you can see how messed up it is (I get why she wears a glove all the time).  Looks painful!


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Unfortunately for Mariah, younger demographics are the ones buying music.
> Her management has  a vested interest in keeping her appealing to young crowd  plus the fact that she suffers from a case of arrested development does not help either, imo.
> Mariah has to let go of the booze and accept that she is a middle age artist.


She might need more booze to accept the fact that she's middle age.


----------



## Sassys

Midge S said:


> So what is the story with Mariah's right hand?   I knew she hurt it a while ago, but not sure of the details.  In that picture in the hot tub you can see how messed up it is (I get why she wears a glove all the time).  Looks painful!



What cracks me up is Mariah did not hurt her hand; she fell and dislocated her shoulder last year. Why her hand is always bandaged is a mystery.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's probably tough for her to see J Lo pulling off the hot looks so well, since they're about the same age and both have twins. J Lo was always way more athletic though.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> It's probably tough for her to see J Lo pulling off the hot looks so well, since they're about the same age and both have twins. J Lo was always way more athletic though.



It is hard for both, imo.
JLO has a good team and is a hard worker.
Mariah is a natural. Her voice is exceptional.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Why are all their pictures soooo blurry and badly lit?  Can't they afford a decent phone?!


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> It's probably tough for her to see J Lo pulling off the hot looks so well, since they're about the same age and both have twins. J Lo was always way more athletic though.


JLo's only commodity is her body and that she can dance. There's a short lifespan on her talent but JLo also works her butt off to stay in shape. Mariah has her voice and seems to be lost with trying to compete with these young women out here when there's really no need for her to compete with them.  



lanasyogamama said:


> Why are all their pictures soooo blurry and badly lit?  Can't they afford a decent phone?!


The pics are at night of moving kids. Is it really that serious?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think JLo is a blip on Mariah's radar.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

berrydiva said:


> She has a butterfly tramp stamp....lol.


----------



## Swanky

*Nick Cannon Tips Hat On Playing Richard Pryor*

 *          7/2/2014 12:15 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF *

EXCLUSIVE


*Nick Cannon* did everything but say the words &#8230; he's playing *Richard Pryor* in an upcoming biopic.

Cannon was a guest on "TMZ Live" Wednesday, where he said the movie was not yet in production and he didn't want to jinx it.

 Cannon said he's been meeting with director* Lee Daniels* about the project and has been doing all sorts of things to get ready ... like growing out his hair and taking up smoking. Nick even posted a photo on Instagram ... a side-by-side of him and Pryor (_see below_).

He wouldn't directly say he's got the part ... so we asked him to do a hat trick that would serve as confirmation.   

We take that as a yes.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/07/02/nick-cannon-richard-pryor-movie/#ixzz36PlPBRnM




__________________________________________________________________________________


Not so fast. .  .


*Richard Pryor's Kids Nick Cannon Can't Play Our Dad!*

 

*        7/3/2014 12:30 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*





Nick Cannon *seems to think he has the role of *Richard Pryor* locked up for a new biopic ... but Pryor's kids tell us they don't think he cuts it ... but they say they know who can.

*Richard Pryor Jr*. and* Rain Pryor *say the man for the role is* Marlon Wayans*.  They believe Wayans understands their dad's psyche and can connect with the character in a compelling way.&#65279;As for Nick ... they just don't think he has the acting chops to pull off the role.  They say "Drumline" doesn't give him the cred to play Richard.

But the kids have a more fundamental problem with the biopic ... they tell us it dishonors their dad because it's become a vanity project for their stepmom, *Jennifer Pryor*, who they believe will skew Richard's life to make her look good.  

The kids are also clearly pissed they've been cut out of the project.
This may explain why *Nick was kind of coy on TMZ Live* Wednesday ... reluctant to acknowledge if director *Lee Daniels* has tapped him for the role.  It seems he wants his participation to fly under the radar, so the family doesn't kick up dust and scare the studio.




Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz36Plq4N1P


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Dear LORD...


----------



## Swanky

TBH, I'd rather see an unknown. Pryor was brilliant, Cannon isn't who I picture. . .


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Cannon is NEVER who I picture...


----------



## Sasha2012

She sure knows how to spice up a 4th of July party. 

Mariah Carey showed off her cleavage and washboard abs in a beaded crop top and pink sarong in an image she tweeted from New York on Saturday. 

The clock on the wall indicated the time at 1:45 a.m., though she shared the photo around 2 a.m.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-posted-2am-4th-July-party.html#ixzz36lIsZHFK


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah and that midsection of hers. If that's what good money lipo looks like, I will remain a gym rat for the rest of my life. Her stomach looks like the surgery was botched.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://jezebel.com/retouch-my-body-terry-richardson-pix-of-mariah-carey-b-1603712028

*Retouch My Body: Terry Richardson Pix of Mariah Carey Before Photoshop*






Terry Richardson shot Mariah Carey for Wonderland magazine's summer issue and, according to the unretouched images obtained exclusively by Jezebel, it would seem that Uncle Terry's point-and-shoot-built-in-flash style isn't flattering enough for publication.






Perhaps what's most striking about these images is how much color correction is used, almost like everything in the frame (save for the black white background) needed to be painted back to life. Even Mariah's makeup needed to be digitally added after getting so washed out by the flash. (And you know that woman does not cut corners on her glam squad and has the best makeup artist that money can buy.)






What's supposed to be so remarkable about Richardson's signature style is how his otherwise amateur methods, when used to shoot high-profile celebs, create uniquely candid portraits that appear to be at once documentary and aspirational. His bare bones sets and harsh flashes suggest a spontaneity that is meant to imply the authenticity of that particular moment. But this doesn't seem very authentic at all.


----------



## Sassys

Mimi will kill someone for this! Heads will roll!


----------



## Swanky

Her leg looked better before. .  . that's all I got.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sassys said:


> Mimi will kill someone for this! Heads will roll!



agree!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agree, Mariah will have a fit. Other things - how hard is it for Dirty Uncle Terry to even take a decent picture? He flouts how raw etc his photos are..this is washed out and ridiculous. Only famous (and protected) because of his celeb association. Zero talent.


----------



## berrydiva

Her stomach absolutely frightens me.


----------



## anitalilac

I think her before photos are beautiful...no need for photoshop...


----------



## lanasyogamama

They were obviously photoshopped, they almost looked like animation they were so flat in tone.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*eye roll* was that really necessary? We all know these celebs are photo shopped, sometimes the constant pokes at a womans figure is just ugh.

Anyway...the children are getting big.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Oh and Nick as RP hummm IDK about that


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Oh and Nick as RP hummm IDK about that



Something weird is going on with Nick. He closed his instagram account and we only see pics now of the family on special ocassions.


----------



## NYCBelle

Looks like she got a tummy tuck and a whole new belly button. Wrists thinned??


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Something weird is going on with Nick. He closed his instagram account and we only see pics now of the family on special ocassions.



hummm hope everything is ok


----------



## Sassys

On Sale October 28, 2014


----------



## Sassys

Someone caught Mariah on a plane to London. Shocked she flew commercial with the twins
JJB


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mariah needs to accept her body is different from when she was in her 20s. Not less beautiful - different. It looks awful in these pics because she's trying to dress and photograph it in a way that's unflattering. What the h3ll is she wearing?! What kind of day shift Elvira crap is that?! I'm not sure that marrying a younger man was the best decision for her sanity, especially someone as superficial and immature as Nick. She's still beautiful. Exercise, eat sensibly and accept your changing body.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks pretty in the airport pic.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> On Sale October 28, 2014



The artist did a very good job! Looks just like them.



Thingofbeauty said:


> *Mariah needs to accept her body is different from when she was in her 20s. Not less beautiful - different. *It looks awful in these pics because she's trying to dress and photograph it in a way that's unflattering. What the h3ll is she wearing?! What kind of day shift Elvira crap is that?! I'm not sure that marrying a younger man was the best decision for her sanity, especially someone as superficial and immature as Nick. *She's still beautiful. Exercise, eat sensibly and accept your changing body*.



exactly!


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> *Mariah needs to accept her body is different from when she was in her 20s.* Not less beautiful - different. It looks awful in these pics because she's trying to dress and photograph it in a way that's unflattering. What the h3ll is she wearing?! What kind of day shift Elvira crap is that?! I'm not sure that marrying a younger man was the best decision for her sanity, especially someone as superficial and immature as Nick. She's still beautiful. Exercise, eat sensibly and accept your changing body.


Yes! 

She's another one. I don't care how great you look at whatever age, your body will never look like it did when you were 18-22; everything is just tight, sits right and is firm. But you get older and your body changes, there's nothing wrong with that...these women have some serious issues. #FixItJesus


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Surfer Bethany Hamilton accepts Favorite Comeback Athlete from TV personality Nick Cannon onstage during Nickelodeon Kids' Choice Sports Awards 2014 at UCLA's Pauley Pavilion on July 17, 2014 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nick will forever be a kid


----------



## Sassys

Monroe cracks me up with the hair flipping.


----------



## Sassys

Hercules premiere.

Wonder why she was there. She never does move red carpet events

Of all the thousand pair of shoes, she chooses these


----------



## lanasyogamama

She makes VCA look like it came from Clare's.


----------



## Starlett309

Please mariah get a stylist. Please. That black dress and white shoes....:S


----------



## Sassys

Starlett309 said:


> Please mariah get a stylist. Please. That black dress and white shoes....:S



She has a Stylist 

Blair is her stylist (she is the woman who helped Mariah put her shoes on in the Cribs episode). Blair has been with her for years. A stylist can only bring you stuff, they can't make you put it on. 
http://www.blairlevin.com/about.html


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> She makes VCA look like it came from Clare's.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> She makes VCA look like it came from Clare's.



:lolots:
It's true though.
She looks so Long Island.
Can't hate on MC.


----------



## Ladybug09

she looks very uncomfortable in that outfit.


----------



## daffyduck

I wished she stop wearing tight, short outfits because she's just not again well.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^looking stuffed into almost everything she wears


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/24/mariah-carey-supports-pal-brett-ratner-at-hercules-premiere/

Mariah Carey hits the red carpet at the premiere of the new movie Hercules on Wednesday night (July 23) at the TCL Chinese Theatre in Hollywood.

The Grammy-winning singer was at the premiere to support her pal Brett Ratner, who directed the movie.

Also in attendance at the premiere was fellow singer Kylie Minogue, who posed for a photo with the films star Dwayne The Rock Johnson on the red carpet.

A+++mazing movie !!!!! @HerculesMovie @BrettRatner, Mariah wrote on her Twitter account after the movie ended.


----------



## ChanelMommy

That dress is not flattering on her..but I like her makeup


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been one to shy away from showing off her cleavage.

And even for a trip to the spa, Mariah Carey proudly put her assets on full display. 

A bottle of her very own Butterfly beverage in hand, the 44-year-old took to social media on Sunday to share the view during her relaxing day at the spa following a long day of work.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dons-stilettos-unwinds-spa.html#ixzz38ivmRsVK


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon just freed up a big chunk of Bel Air, selling their massive estate and pocketing a few mil in the process.

The couple sold the 3 acre, 7-bedroom Colonial for a skosh over $10 mil, which sounds impressive, but it's 3 million LESS than what they wanted.  Nonetheless, they bought it for $7 mil in 2009 so they won't be apartment hunting in the Valley.

In case you want to know what you missed out on ... the house has a movie theater, a gym, an indoor basketball court and a putting green.

Unless Miley Cyrus bought the house, it's likely the monogram at the bottom of the pool will be deep six'd.

Real estate sources tell us ... M&N plan to ditch the left coast ... for NYC.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/07/26/nick-cannon-mariah-carey-home-bel-air-mansion-photos/#ixzz38sXL1yTW


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Don't care for Mariah and Nick's house. I'm surprised at its lack of garishness though considering Mariah's style.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Don't care for Mariah and Nick's house. I'm surprised at its lack of garishness though considering Mariah's style.



I didn't post all the pics, but it looks 100% different from the NYC Penthouse. Looks like home of two different people.


----------



## Freckles1

What the F is he wearing tonight on Americas Got Talent? Serious throwback to the 70's.... NQR...not quite right....


----------



## limom

Freckles1 said:


> What the F is he wearing tonight on Americas Got Talent? Serious throwback to the 70's.... NQR...not quite right....



It is part of his quest to nail the starring role in the Richard Pryor bio-pic.
http://www.etonline.com/news/149045...t_the_chance_to_play_richard_pryor/index.html


----------



## ByeKitty

lanasyogamama said:


> She makes VCA look like it came from Clare's.



 ITA!

I hope she isn't but she kind of looks like she's having another meltdown... Just being so extra-extra, even for her standards, and looking so bloated on top of that.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never been one to shy away from showing off her cleavage.
> 
> And even for a trip to the spa, Mariah Carey proudly put her assets on full display.
> 
> A bottle of her very own Butterfly beverage in hand, the 44-year-old took to social media on Sunday to share the view during her relaxing day at the spa following a long day of work.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dons-stilettos-unwinds-spa.html#ixzz38ivmRsVK



Did she do something to her cheeks?  They look extra prominent in these pictures.


----------



## Chanel522

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Don't care for Mariah and Nick's house. I'm surprised at its lack of garishness though considering Mariah's style.




I agree.


----------



## Sassys

'Roc&Roe having an early @ButterflyDrink party!'

3yr old and I see a pacifier behind Roc.


----------



## berrydiva

They're too adorable in the foot bath.


----------



## Sassys

&#8220;I want to experience the spontaneity and emotion that I put into this album on stage with my fans. I can&#8217;t stop writing songs so don&#8217;t be surprised if you hear a brand new song that I just wrote the night before the show in your city!&#8221;

So.....if you're allowed to travel outside of the States:



Oct. 4 &#8211; Tokyo, Japan &#8211; Makuhari Messe Arena

Oct. 6 &#8211; Yokohama, Japan &#8211; Yokohama Arena

Oct. 10 &#8211; Beijing, China &#8211; Workers&#8217; Stadium

Oct. 12 &#8211; Chengdu, Sichuan, China &#8211; Chengdu Stadium

Oct. 15 &#8211; Chongqing, China &#8211; Olympic Center

Oct. 19 &#8211; Shanghai, China &#8211; Hongkou Stadium

Oct. 22 &#8211; Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia &#8211; Stadium Merdeka

Oct. 24 &#8211; Singapore &#8211; Singapore Indoor Stadium

Oct. 28 &#8211; Manila, Philippines &#8211; Mall of Asia Arena


----------



## DivineMissM

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Agree, Mariah will have a fit. Other things - how hard is it for Dirty Uncle Terry to even take a decent picture? He flouts how raw etc his photos are..this is washed out and ridiculous. Only famous (and protected) because of his celeb association. Zero talent.



Exactly.  He's a hack and pervert.  It baffles me that any celebs want to work with him.  Ick.



Sassys said:


> On Sale October 28, 2014



So cute!



Thingofbeauty said:


> Mariah needs to accept her body is different from when she was in her 20s. Not less beautiful - different. It looks awful in these pics because she's trying to dress and photograph it in a way that's unflattering. What the h3ll is she wearing?! What kind of day shift Elvira crap is that?! I'm not sure that marrying a younger man was the best decision for her sanity, especially someone as superficial and immature as Nick. She's still beautiful. Exercise, eat sensibly and accept your changing body.



Exactly.  A woman's body isn't _supposed_ to look the same at 20, 30, 40, 50, etc.  Just embrace it and roll with it.  



Sassys said:


> She has a Stylist
> 
> Blair is her stylist (she is the woman who helped Mariah put her shoes on in the Cribs episode). Blair has been with her for years. A stylist can only bring you stuff, they can't make you put it on.
> http://www.blairlevin.com/about.html



I have a feeling Mariah does whatever the hell Mariah wants.  If she wants to wear a sweater with a sarong, she's going to.  Ain't nobody gonna stop her.  



arnott said:


> Did she do something to her cheeks?  They look extra prominent in these pictures.



Funny, I was thinking her face looked more like her original face lately.  A little fuller than back then, but in a natural way, not in a full of botox way.  If that makes any sense.  lol


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey and comedian Nick Cannon are headed for a split and &#8220;living separately&#8221; after she hired security to keep him away from other women, sources exclusively told Page Six.

Our sources tell us Carey and Cannon, the host of &#8220;America&#8217;s Got Talent,&#8221; are separating after six years of marriage. &#8220;He hasn&#8217;t been staying at their home,&#8221; one music insider tells Page Six. &#8220;He&#8217;s been living out of hotels. They&#8217;re fighting a lot.&#8221;

Another source told us Carey has suspected Cannon of cheating. And when the comic hosted pool parties in Las Vegas earlier this year, the diva dispatched a security guard to keep watch over her husband.
&#8220;The security guard wasn&#8217;t there to keep the girls away from him,&#8221; said our source. &#8220;It was to keep him away from the girls.&#8221;

Carey also didn&#8217;t want Cannon drinking while at the Vegas gigs because she felt he &#8220;gets in trouble when he drinks,&#8221; the source added.
Cannon, 33, and Carey, 45, raised eyebrows when they married in 2008 because of the 12-year age gap. They became parents in 2011 to twins Moroccan Scott and Monroe, whom they affectionately call &#8220;dem babies.&#8221;
Usually active on social media, the two have not been photographed together in months, and Carey &#8212; who was married to Tommy Mottola from 1993 to 1998 &#8212; hasn&#8217;t featured Cannon on her feed since June.
Rumors swirled this week that the couple were set to officially announce their breakup, and that Cannon had been staying at his grandparents&#8217; house during a trial separation. In July, they put their $13 million Bel Air mansion up for sale.

Despite the breakup rumors, Cannon seemed to be all smiles &#8212; and had his wedding ring on &#8212; at Tao Downtown Monday night for the birthday party for Sujit Kundu, the founder of DJ management firm SKAM artist.
Spies tells us Cannon was in &#8220;pretty good spirits,&#8221; but didn&#8217;t stay long. In past years he&#8217;s usually stayed longer and hung with the DJs.

A rep for Carey declined to comment on personal matters. Cannon&#8217;s rep didn&#8217;t get back to us.

Pagesix


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey left longtime producer *Jermaine Dupri to link up with music industry veteran Kevin Liles after a rocky album launch and disastrous record sales, sources told Page Six.

Carey and Dupri announced they were parting ways this week after several albums and nearly 20 years together. The songstress is now working with Liles, the former president of Carey&#8217;s label Def Jam who is a partner with Lyor Cohen and Todd Moscowitz at their independent record label 300 Entertainment.

A rep for the singer told us Liles is &#8220;consulting with Carey,&#8221; but we&#8217;re told the 300 camp has spent six months going after the famous diva. Liles and Carey also launched a beverage line together last year, Butterfly.
Carey and multiplatinum producer Dupri have been working together since 1995, churning out hits including &#8220;We Belong Together&#8221; and most recently producing her latest album, &#8220;Me. I Am Mariah .&#8201;.&#8201;. The Elusive Chanteuse.&#8221; But that album, which was released in May after months of delays, flopped miserably, selling just over 100,000 copies to date.

&#8220;When you&#8217;re working with one person for so long, and you&#8217;re not selling any records, it&#8217;s time to make a change,&#8221; one music insider told us of the split.

Dupri also arranged Carey&#8217;s ill-advised performance for Angolan despot José Eduardo dos Santos and his family for a $1 million paycheck. Carey took a beating from human rights groups for performing for the dictator, who is accused of a multitude of human rights violations and corruption.

Dupri, who has worked with Carey as a producer for years, but signed on as her manager last summer, told Billboard magazine this week, &#8220;I&#8217;m a very hands-on person when it comes to my work. I put my all into every project. But when I&#8217;m not allowed to do what I do, then I know it&#8217;s time for me to move on.&#8221; He added, &#8220;Mariah and I enjoy working together and will continue to make great music together in the future.&#8221; Calls and e-mails to Liles were not returned.

Pagesix


----------



## Sassys

I have been wondering for months why a Nick shut down his Instagram 


Is the actual emancipation of Mimi upon us?

Since Page Six revealed Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon have been living separately, more supporting evidence that the couple of six years is headed toward a split has come to light.
Carey, 45, and Cannon, 33, wed in 2008 and have publicly renewed their vows every year &#8212; except this year.
&#8220;I mean the year before, we kind of went over the top with Disneyland so we kind of wanted to reel it in this year so everybody doesn&#8217;t think that we try to do that every single year,&#8221; Cannon told Parade in May.
The &#8220;America&#8217;s Got Talent&#8221; host, who famously tattooed his wife&#8217;s first name on his back, went on to deny rumors of marital troubles. &#8220;If you paid attention to it, it actually probably would start really affecting you,&#8221; he said. &#8220;There&#8217;s no merit or truth to it. It&#8217;s kind of humorous really. It couldn&#8217;t be further from the truth, and it really affects credibility of the so-called newspapers.&#8221;

To further fuel the speculation that their marriage, which spawned twins Monroe and Moroccan Scott, is on the rocks, Cannon&#8217;s Instagram account is no longer active and he hasn&#8217;t appeared in a single Instagram from Carey since Father&#8217;s Day on June 15 and they haven&#8217;t been photographed together in months. Cannon was formerly a fixture in the &#8220;Butterfly&#8221; singer&#8217;s pictures, from happy vacations in Aspen, to balmy nights in the hot tub with the kids.

Page six


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey left longtime producer *Jermaine Dupri to link up with music industry veteran Kevin Liles after a rocky album launch and disastrous record sales, sources told Page Six.
> 
> Carey and Dupri announced they were parting ways this week after several albums and nearly 20 years together. The songstress is now working with Liles, the former president of Carey&#8217;s label Def Jam who is a partner with Lyor Cohen and Todd Moscowitz at their independent record label 300 Entertainment.
> 
> A rep for the singer told us Liles is &#8220;consulting with Carey,&#8221; but we&#8217;re told the 300 camp has spent six months going after the famous diva. Liles and Carey also launched a beverage line together last year, Butterfly.
> Carey and multiplatinum producer Dupri have been working together since 1995, churning out hits including &#8220;We Belong Together&#8221; and most recently producing her latest album, &#8220;Me. I Am Mariah .&#8201;.&#8201;. The Elusive Chanteuse.&#8221; But that album, which was released in May after months of delays, flopped miserably, selling just over 100,000 copies to date.
> 
> &#8220;When you&#8217;re working with one person for so long, and you&#8217;re not selling any records, it&#8217;s time to make a change,&#8221; one music insider told us of the split.
> 
> Dupri also arranged Carey&#8217;s ill-advised performance for Angolan despot José Eduardo dos Santos and his family for a $1 million paycheck. Carey took a beating from human rights groups for performing for the dictator, who is accused of a multitude of human rights violations and corruption.
> 
> Dupri, who has worked with Carey as a producer for years, but signed on as her manager last summer, told Billboard magazine this week, &#8220;I&#8217;m a very hands-on person when it comes to my work. I put my all into every project. But when I&#8217;m not allowed to do what I do, then I know it&#8217;s time for me to move on.&#8221; He added, &#8220;Mariah and I enjoy working together and will continue to make great music together in the future.&#8221; Calls and e-mails to Liles were not returned.
> 
> Pagesix


Umm say what pagesix...no. JD is far from the reason that Mariah's album did not do well. Mariah is the reason Mariah's album didn't do well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Umm say what pagesix...no. JD is far from the reason that Mariah's album did not do well. Mariah is the reason Mariah's album didn't do well.



Boom!!!!

Mariah needs to put the booze down, chill with the cosmetic procedures, get rid of the diva behavior she picked up after Tommy and get back to what made her famous:  just SANG!!!


----------



## Swanky

*Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon are 'headed for divorce' and 'living separately' after six years of marriage*

Despite a 12-year age difference, Mariah Carey wed Nick Cannon following a two-month whirlwind courtship.

But six years and two children later, the celebrity couple are reportedly headed for divorce after living separately much of 2014.

'Mariah has had several closed door meetings with divorce lawyers,' a source told In Touch Weekly.

'When they spend time together these days, it's  just bickering': After six years of marriage, Mariah Carey and Nick  Cannon are reportedly headed for divorce after living separately much of  2014
'But Nick's being more passive. He's less inclined to pull the trigger, perhaps because of the kids. He'll definitely wait for Mariah to file for divorce, but he won't go down without a fight. He wants a chunk of her $500 million fortune.'

They added: 'Nick's sensible and realizes that the twins would have a more stable existence if Mariah had full custody. But he wants generous visitation rights.'

Aside from their three-year-old fraternal twins Monroe and Moroccan, the feuding pair share four lavish homes in New York, Los Angeles, Aspen, and Windermere Island (in the Bahamas).

The 45-year-old pop diva and the 33-year-old presenter are allegedly having a trial separation while they renovate their $10 million Tribeca loft and sell their Bel Air mansion for $13 million.

'Mariah has had several closed door meetings  with divorce lawyers': The 45-year-old pop diva wed the 33-year-old  presenter in 2008 following a two-month whirlwind courtship






 
Final family portrait? Aside from their  three-year-old fraternal twins Monroe and Moroccan, the feuding pair  (pictured in May) share four lavish homes in New York, Los Angeles,  Aspen, and Windermere Island

The insider noted: 'They're using the construction as a cover. They're not living together because they can't stand each other.'

Mariah and Nick also share a $5 million private jet and a cavalcade of cars - including a $400,000 Lamborghini. 

The America's Got Talent host last mentioned his wife during a shout-out ('Hey baby') at the BET Awards in July.






 
'They're using the construction as a cover':  Mariah and Nick are allegedly having a trial separation while they  renovate their $10 million Tribeca loft and sell their Bel Air mansion  for $13 million (pictured)

Expensive split: Mariah and Nick also share a $5 million private jet and a cavalcade of cars - including a $400,000 Lamborghini

Normally over-the-top with PDA-filled posts - Cannon hasn't tweeted anything about Carey since November, and Mariah last shared a family portrait for Father's Day in June.

The duo's last red carpet appearance was at the SAG Awards in January, and their last public sighting was at a February 12 MTV event.

According to Page Six, the former American Idol judge was so suspicious of Nick's nightclub hosting gigs she hired a security guard.






 
Final shout-out? The America's Got Talent host last mentioned his wife during a shout-out ('Hey baby') at the BET Awards in July

Eerily silent: Normally over-the-top with  PDA-filled posts - Cannon hasn't tweeted anything about Carey since  November, and Mariah last shared a family portrait for Father's Day in  June







 
'Bottom line is they do not trust each other':  The duo's last red carpet appearance was at the SAG Awards in January  (pictured), and their last public sighting was at a February 12 MTV  event

'The security guard wasn't there to keep the girls away from him,' a source explained. 'It was to keep him away from the girls.'

And the Looking For A Dream rapper was reportedly also jealous that Carey was romancing rapper Nas.

'Bottom line is they do not trust each other,' an insider told Life & Style.






 
Jealousies: The former American Idol judge was  so suspicious of Nick's nightclub hosting gigs she allegedly hired a  security guard to 'keep him away from the girls'

Flop: It didn't help matters when the five-time  Grammy winner - who divorced Tommy Mottola in 1998 - saw her Me. I Am  Mariah album sell a dismal 103,000 copies

'When they spend time together these days, it's just bickering. Mariah seemed to give up on the marriage earlier this year. And now he's checked out too.' 

It  didn't help matters when the five-time Grammy winner - who divorced  Tommy Mottola in 1998 - saw her Me. I Am Mariah album sell a dismal  103,000 copies.

Nick currently hosts the ninth season of America's Got Talent, which airs Tuesdays and Wednesdays on NBC.






 

In demand presenter: Nick currently hosts the ninth season of America's Got Talent, which airs Tuesdays and Wednesdays on NBC






 
Triple threat: The SAG Award nominee - worth an  estimated $10 million - will soon reprise his role as Devon Miles in  this year's Drumline 2: A New Beat

The  SAG Award nominee - worth an estimated $10 million - will soon reprise  his role as Devon Miles in this year's Drumline 2: A New Beat.

And Mariah kicks off her 11-date fall tour - The Elusive Chanteuse Show - on October 4 at Japan's Makuhari Messe Arena in Tokyo.

When asked about the split rumours by MailOnline, a spokesperson for the singer said: 'I don't comment on Mariah's personal life.'




 

Hitting the road: Mariah kicks off her  11-date fall tour - The Elusive Chanteuse Show - on October 4 at Japan's  Makuhari Messe Arena in Tokyo

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arately-six-years-marriage.html#ixzz3Axl8fZCa 

​


----------



## berrydiva

And the world continues to spin....*yawn* with Nick and Mariah.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm a little afraid of all the photoshopped bikini shots we'll get of Mariah if they do split up.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm a little afraid of all the photoshopped bikini shots we'll get of Mariah if they do split up.


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm a little afraid of all the photoshopped bikini shots we'll get of Mariah if they do split up.


----------



## Bentley1

lanasyogamama said:


> She makes VCA look like it came from Clare's.



LOL, that's just too funny and soooo true!


----------



## Nathalya

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm a little afraid of all the photoshopped bikini shots we'll get of Mariah if they do split up.



:lolots:


----------



## iluvmybags

*Divorce 'A Done Deal'
Separated for Months*



> Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon separated back in May -- and are living apart ... and we're told divorce lawyers have been negotiating a property settlement and custody agreement for months and the divorce is "a done deal."
> 
> Sources connected with the couple tell TMZ ... Mariah and Nick have been living in separate houses in NYC since May. He sees the kids but that's the extent of their contact.
> 
> Our sources say  ... Nick's appearance on Big Boy's radio show in March was the beginning of the end. Nick played Big Boy's game -- name the 5 celebs you've slept with. Nick named 5, but our sources say the one that made Mariah insane was Kim Kardashian.
> 
> We're told Mariah tore into Nick for weeks ... feeling humiliated and the relationship never recovered.
> 
> We're told it went from bad to worse when Nick went on Howard Stern and talked about Mariah not giving it up before they got hitched. She went nuclear.
> 
> Our sources say Mariah feels Nick has abandoned her by taking every gig that's on the table ... when they don't need the money. She's especially angry because it keeps him away from their kids.
> 
> For Nick's part ... we're told he feels Mariah has become impossible because she surrounds herself with "yes men."  He says she can't handle it when he dares to disagree with her.
> 
> We're also told Nick is incredulous Mariah is *****ing about his work ethic ... he says he's generated $75 million since 2011 for the family.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2014/08/21/maria...vorce-separated-kim-kardashian/#ixzz3B3Nddptg


----------



## Bentley1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Mariah needs to accept her body is different from when she was in her 20s. Not less beautiful - different. It looks awful in these pics because she's trying to dress and photograph it in a way that's unflattering. What the h3ll is she wearing?! What kind of *day shift Elvira* crap is that?! I'm not sure that marrying a younger man was the best decision for her sanity, especially someone as superficial and immature as Nick. She's still beautiful. Exercise, eat sensibly and accept your changing body.





berrydiva said:


> Yes!
> 
> She's another one. I don't care how great you look at whatever age, your body will never look like it did when you were 18-22; everything is just tight, sits right and is firm. But you get older and your body changes, there's nothing wrong with that...these women have some serious issues.* #FixItJesus*



  Glad I finally dropped in this thread and caught up.  You all are just too funny.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

_Our sources say Mariah feels Nick has abandoned her by taking every gig that's on the table ... when they don't need the money. She's especially angry because it keeps him away from their kids.

For Nick's part ... we're told he feels Mariah has become impossible because she surrounds herself with "yes men." He says she can't handle it when he dares to disagree with her._


I believe both of these, they just sound reasonable, and are the reasons some marriages break up. Sad, I was hoping they'd make it.


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon confirms separation from Mariah Carey... but shrugs it off as he accepts the ALS ice bucket challenge


Nick Cannon has confirmed he and Mariah Carey are currently living in separate homes.
The America's Got Talent host admitted there is in fact trouble in paradise during a recent interview, resulting in the pair separating.
The 33-year-old, however, denied allegations that his six year marriage was threatened by infidelity.

Speaking with The Insider Cannon explained,:'There is trouble in paradise&#8230;we have been living in separate houses for a few months.' 
After shooting down rumours that cheating caused the break, the star said his three-year-old twins are his 'main focus'. 
Then on the same day his interview was released, Cannon posted a video to his Twitter where he accepted the ALS ice bucket challenge in nothing but a towel.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-denies-rumours-infidelity.html#ixzz3B3zbKT7g


----------



## berrydiva

Beyonce and Jay are saying "praise him" that the divorce spotlight is on someone else. I expect a shade IG post from her soon. 

I can completely believe Mariah has a hard time with anyone who disagrees with her and that she surrounds herself by "yes men".

And Nick doesn't strike me as the 'stay at home and let my sugar mama take care of me' type. So, completely believable that he's been working his butt off. The last thing anyone can say about him is that he's a bum mooching off of his wife.


----------



## yajaira

I dono but i always thought he was using mariah for fame and money .....seems like all thease Hollywood people are so fake


----------



## Sassys

yajaira said:


> I dono but i always thought he was using mariah for fame and money .....seems like all thease Hollywood people are so fake



He already had fame and money before Mariah. Nick is no Kevin Federline or Casper Smart.


----------



## iluvmybags

berrydiva said:


> Beyonce and Jay are saying "praise him" that the divorce spotlight is on someone else. I expect a shade IG post from her soon.
> 
> I can completely believe Mariah has a hard time with anyone who disagrees with her and that she surrounds herself by "yes men".
> 
> *And Nick doesn't strike me as the 'stay at home and let my sugar mama take care of me' type. So, completely believable that he's been working his butt off. The last thing anyone can say about him is that he's a bum mooching off of his wife*.



I completely agree - The first thing I thought of when I heard the accusation about him taking any gig he could when they didn't need the money, was good for him.  And I don't think his work interfered with his kids - he was the one who always shared photos of the kids, talked about them and genuinely seemed to love being a dad.  There are plenty of people who said he was trying to ride Mariah's coat tails (when they got together) and that he was sponging off paid her, but if that's her accusation, I guess that isn't true. While I don't deny their marriage boosted his career, no one can say he was dependent on her money.



yajaira said:


> I dono but i always thought he was using mariah for fame and money .....seems like all thease Hollywood people are so fake



Yea, but the accusation that he "took every gig offered to him when they didn't need the money" contradicts that scenario.  Wouldn't he be turning down all those jobs and living off Mariah if that were true?


----------



## berrydiva

yajaira said:


> I dono but i always thought he was using mariah for fame and money .....seems like all thease Hollywood people are so fake



Nick already had a pretty good career before her. Wild N Out is all his creation...not some show he was just on for MTV. Not to mention in movies also. That's why he still hustled after they were married.


----------



## Sassys

I worry about the twins now. Nick kept them humble and real. Mariah will teach them only money money money. Nick was raised very different from what Mariah teaches her kids. I remember in an interview he was not happy that she wanted their first birthday in Paris and he said it was silly and they should have gone to Chuckie Cheese.


----------



## YSoLovely

Awwww man. They were my "against all odds" couple. :cry:


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> I worry about the twins now. Nick kept them humble and real. Mariah will teach them only money money money. Nick was raised very different from what Mariah teaches her kids. I remember in an interview he was not happy that she wanted there first birthday in Paris and he said it was silly and they should have gone to Chuckie Cheese.




Mariah is very over the top, but I don't think she forgot where she came from.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Mariah is very over the top, but I don't think she forgot where she came from.



Are we talking about the same Mariah Carey.  mariah left her roots years ago.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Are we talking about the same Mariah Carey.  mariah left her roots years ago.



Yeah. She's eternally 13, but she's been through a lot of sh*t and she'll be quick to tell her kids that she worked her a** off to live the life she's living now.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/21/nick-cannon-goes-naked-in-a-towel-for-als-ice-bucket-challenge/

Nick Cannon is showing his estranged wife Mariah Carey what she is missing by stripped down naked and flaunting his ripped body for his ALS Ice Bucket Challenge video.

The 33-year-old Americas Got Talent host, who has confirmed that he is living separately from his wife, accepted the challenge from AGT judge Mel B.

Alright. During the show, I dont even know why I said this. I got really excited and said I would do the ice bucket challenge naked so here I am naked and I accept Mel Bs ice bucket challenge, Nick says in the clip. Watch below!


----------



## YSoLovely

Who knew he had a body like that...


----------



## Swanky

Is he in a locker room!?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

YSoLovely said:


> Yeah. She's eternally 13, but she's been through a lot of sh*t and she'll be quick to tell her kids that she worked her a** off to live the life she's living now.



I agree. 

They lasted longer than anyone thought they would. Hopefully they can stay focused on the kiddies and be cordial for their sake.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> And Nick doesn't strike me as the 'stay at home and let my sugar mama take care of me' type. So, completely believable that he's been working his butt off. The last thing anyone can say about him is that he's a bum mooching off of his wife.





Sassys said:


> He already had fame and money before Mariah. Nick is no Kevin Federline or Casper Smart.







exactly!!!   and i can't remember if he is still the the Chairman of TeenNick and the development and creative consultant of the network - because of his health problems a while back.  he got that job in 2009.  but nick is not a slacker by any means!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AEGIS

daaang Nick.....


----------



## Swanky

I'm sorry, but good.  No one needs to talk.

 *Mariah Carey Muzzles Nick in Divorce!*

 *         8/22/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE


*Mariah Carey* has gagged *Nick Cannon -- *but not in a good way. He's not allowed to say boo about their divorce ... or else.

Sources  close to the couple tell TMZ ... Nick and Mariah's lawyers hashed out a  confidentiality agreement as part of their divorce ... and it's  completely one-sided.  

Nick is barred from saying anything about  the split.  If he does, there are severe financial penalties. But  Mariah has the right under the agreement to announce the split on her  terms. 

Nick is clearly following orders ... check out the video from NYC Thursday -- he zipped it.

Nick is allowed to say they're now living separately ... which he's already done. But he cannot say anything about the divorce.

As TMZ first reported ... *the divorce is a "done deal"* ... the property settlement and child custody have already been hashed out.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3B8CcwWQe


----------



## knasarae

This makes me sad.  I am not a fan of Mariah's diva-stank behavior, but a huge fan of her talent.  She and Nick were cute.  He seemed to bring her back down to earth... or at least within the atmosphere.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> This makes me sad.  I am not a fan of Mariah's diva-stank behavior, but a huge fan of her talent.  She and Nick were cute.  He seemed to bring her back down to earth... or at least within the atmosphere.



All of this!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry, but good.  No one needs to talk.
> 
> *Mariah Carey Muzzles Nick in Divorce!*
> 
> *         8/22/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> *Mariah Carey* has gagged *Nick Cannon -- *but not in a good way. He's not allowed to say boo about their divorce ... or else.
> 
> Sources  close to the couple tell TMZ ... Nick and Mariah's lawyers hashed out a  confidentiality agreement as part of their divorce ... and it's  completely one-sided.
> 
> Nick is barred from saying anything about  the split.  If he does, there are severe financial penalties. But  Mariah has the right under the agreement to announce the split on her  terms.
> 
> Nick is clearly following orders ... check out the video from NYC Thursday -- he zipped it.
> 
> Nick is allowed to say they're now living separately ... which he's already done. But he cannot say anything about the divorce.
> 
> As TMZ first reported ... *the divorce is a "done deal"* ... the property settlement and child custody have already been hashed out.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3B8CcwWQe



I agree that no one needs to talk but damn.


----------



## Swanky

She probably knows he has a BIG mouth! lol!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She probably knows he has a BIG mouth! lol!





 but what exactly is it she afraid of him saying???   that he was tired of greasing her down to get into those way too little outfits that she wears?
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

No idea.  But I wouldn't want anyone running their mouth about me either.  They have kids, without children I wouldn't care.  but anything either says now is permanent in the press, the kids will see.  Maybe as well shut up and take care of business.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No idea.  But I wouldn't want anyone running their mouth about me either.  They have kids, without children I wouldn't care.  but anything either says now is permanent in the press, the kids will see.  Maybe as well shut up and take care of business.





it will be interesting to see if she holds herself to this same standard!  

i am all for not talking IF it is both but to make it impossible for him to speak on it while she is free to do so just makes me wonder what she is up to.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> *it will be interesting to see if she holds herself to this same standard!  *
> 
> i am all for not talking IF it is both but to make it impossible for him to speak on it while she is free to do so just makes me wonder what she is up to.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



This!!! I have no problem with the gag order, I agree that stuff doesn't need to be publicized.  But she should not be able to say just whatever about him either.  The gag order should apply the same to both of them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry, but good.  No one needs to talk.
> 
> *Mariah Carey Muzzles Nick in Divorce!*
> 
> *         8/22/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> 
> 
> *Mariah Carey* has gagged *Nick Cannon -- *but not in a good way. He's not allowed to say boo about their divorce ... or else.
> 
> Sources  close to the couple tell TMZ ... Nick and Mariah's lawyers hashed out a  confidentiality agreement as part of their divorce ... and it's  completely one-sided.
> 
> Nick is barred from saying anything about  the split.  If he does, there are severe financial penalties. But  Mariah has the right under the agreement to announce the split on her  terms.
> 
> Nick is clearly following orders ... check out the video from NYC Thursday -- he zipped it.
> 
> Nick is allowed to say they're now living separately ... which he's already done. But he cannot say anything about the divorce.
> 
> As TMZ first reported ... *the divorce is a "done deal"* ... the property settlement and child custody have already been hashed out.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3B8CcwWQe



Good, I can't stand seeing all these terrible celeb divorces where they get in their feelings and start airing one another's dirty laundry.



knasarae said:


> This makes me sad.  I am not a fan of Mariah's diva-stank behavior, but a huge fan of her talent.  She and Nick were cute.  He seemed to bring her back down to earth... or at least within the atmosphere.




Yes


----------



## Sasha2012

Nick has a big mouth so I don't blame Mariah for the gag order but I'm kinda sad that's they're divorcing. When they got together I thought it was an odd match and I thought their marriage was an April Fool's joke. But as they years have gone by they seemed to be a fun couple and Nick has been infatuated with Mariah for the longest time. I guess his dream girl didn't turn out to be what he thought and Mariah has her kids so I guess she doesn't need Nick anymore.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She probably knows he has a BIG mouth! lol!



He really does though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She probably knows he has a BIG mouth! lol!



Oh, he def has a big mouth. It's just a shame she has to gag him and threaten financial penalties in order for him to STFU.


----------



## TC1

I guess that huge Mariah tattoo wasn't such a hot idea....


----------



## Ladybug09

TC1 said:


> I guess that huge Mariah tattoo wasn't such a hot idea....


ohhhhhh, forgot about that!

Wonder how he will transform it...


----------



## randr21

I didnt know nick & kim k had a past?  She really is popular huh.
Wonder why mariah cares about his past anyways.


----------



## Sassys

Gag order only prevents him from talking to the media, but Nick can tell someone else and they can tell the media, so the gag order is useless. It was his friend and coworker that basically confirmed yes they are separated.


----------



## Sasha2012

randr21 said:


> I didnt know nick & kim k had a past?  She really is popular huh.
> Wonder why mariah cares about his past anyways.


Kim was just one of the women Nick mentioned from his past. He also mentioned Selita Ebanks and Christina Milan but it's a juicier story to make it seem like Kim is the issue. I think his mouth is just one of their many marital issues.


----------



## YSoLovely

For some reason Youtube thought I should listen to this song




Bahahahahahahahahhahaha. :lolots:


----------



## meela188

I was hoping this story was fake, I'm actually sad they are going this route.


----------



## Sarni

Can you imagine being married to Mariah? I'm surprised they lasted this long!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

If a couple who gets married after a month can't last, what hope is there for the rest of us?


----------



## Chanel522

I kind of really liked them together too.  Mariah is SO high maintenance and Nick just seems goofy and fun loving, but for a while they seemed to balance each other out.  It's too bad neither was able to find a happy medium so they could make their marriage work.  It's always sad to see couples divorce.


----------



## ChanelMommy

TC1 said:


> I guess that huge Mariah tattoo wasn't such a hot idea....



Oh wow. I didn't even know he had one. Time for laser removal!


----------



## knasarae

Ladybug09 said:


> ohhhhhh, forgot about that!
> 
> Wonder how he will transform it...



Being where it is he could turn it into a nice, intricate butterfly.  Oh wait, nevermind...


----------



## Ladybug09

ChanelMommy said:


> Oh wow. I didn't even know he had one. Time for laser removal!



Thats a lot of removing!







knasarae said:


> Being where it is he could turn it into a nice, intricate butterfly.  Oh wait, nevermind...



Girl, u wrong!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *Gag order only prevents him from talking to the media, but Nick can tell someone else and they can tell the media, so the gag order is useless*. It was his friend and coworker that basically confirmed yes they are separated.




thank you!!!  

i was just saying this yesterday.  he can always have a "source" reveal all if she starts talking.





Sarni said:


> Can you imagine being married to Mariah? I'm surprised they lasted this long!





even though nick used to always say how he loved it and he knew how she was - i wondered how long it would be before it got old.  Mimi acts like she can't be bothered to wipe her own behind!  that ain't cute for a grown *** woman.




http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Being where it is he could turn it into a nice, intricate butterfly.  Oh wait, nevermind...





  oh you is so bad!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jayne1

Sounds legit&#8230;



> Nick Cannon is the one who decided to bail on his marriage -- not Mariah -- sources connected with the couple tell TMZ.
> 
> *Nick has made it clear to all involved ... he's deeply concerned about Mariah's emotional state and is ending the marriage for the well being of their kids. He believes the environment around Mariah is toxic and fears for his kids.  *
> 
> We're told Nick believes his kids have already shown signs of emotional upset living with Mariah.
> 
> *Our sources say Nick's MO is simple ... he wants to create an environment separate from Mariah that gives the kids a safe haven from the "chaos" at her home. *
> 
> Nick is also telling his people he's deeply concerned about Mariah's mental health and believes her people don't care about anything but her ability to make money and pay their salaries.
> 
> And finally we're told Nick is taking a "passive" role in the divorce ... telling his lawyers to take the path of least resistance to end things as peacefully as possible.



http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3BENIEfPr


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sooooo...does this mean he's seeking custody?

Mariah is a lot of maintenance, no doubt about that. BUT I've never liked Nick Cannon. He's always struck me as an opportunist and even if he's been making his own money a long time, he's never made Mariah type money. I remember years ago reading about one of his exes saying he broke up with her for a bigger celebrity saying you always had to upgrade. I think it was Christina Milian? I can see him fighting for custody for child support from Mariah, definitely. 

I guess we'll just have to see how this plays out.


----------



## YSoLovely

^Doesn't sound like it.



> And finally we're told Nick is taking a "passive" role in the divorce  ... telling his lawyers to take the path of least resistance to end  things as peacefully as possible.


----------



## Chanel522

I never wish for messy divorces, or divorces at all for that matter, but I especially hope for amicable and peace divorces when kids are involved.


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sooooo&#8230;does this mean he's seeking custody?&#8230;
> 
> 
> I can see him fighting for custody for child support from Mariah, definitely.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to see how this plays out.


I bet Mariah has some great nannies and maids. I can't see her shlepping to soccer practice with the kids, or sitting by their bed when they're sick, feeding them chicken soup. He's busy too.  Maybe it's for the best if they share custody.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Sounds legit
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3BENIEfPr







well now this makes sense why she has tried to gag him!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sooooo...does this mean he's seeking custody?
> 
> Mariah is a lot of maintenance, no doubt about that. BUT I've never liked Nick Cannon. He's always struck me as an opportunist and even if he's been making his own money a long time, he's never made Mariah type money. I remember years ago reading about one of his exes saying he broke up with her for a bigger celebrity saying you always had to upgrade. I think it was Christina Milian? I can see him fighting for custody for child support from Mariah, definitely.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to see how this plays out.



Nick was raised old school by his mom, dad and grand parents. Fighting for custody is not something that is done in old school black families.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

But bad talking daughters in law on Instagram is it seems


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> But bad talking daughters in law on Instagram is it seems



Nick closed his Instagram months ago. Who are you talking about?


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Nick closed his Instagram months ago. Who are you talking about?




Nick's daddy. 
He claims it's unrelated to Mariah & Nick and that he stays out of another man's business, even his sons, but the timing us sus...


----------



## pixiejenna

Something about nick has always irked me. I'll give him credit where its due, he works and was in his own before her married mariah. But he very much is a opportunist when it comes to his personal life. I recall he proposed to kim k but with the stipulation that she must be faithful for  but he didn't have too. I generally take what any of the Kardashians say with a grain of salt that but when you add that others saying things along those lines like him dumping one girl for another more famous girl you see that there is a pattern there. I'm sure mariah is a royal pain however I don't feel like he's a prize either I'm sure he very much has a roaming eye. It always felt like she was a trophy for him to obtain to up his status,  yes he worked and was famous before mariah but he didn't make mariah kind of money and hasn't achieved her level of success. I think he finally got tired of being mr. Carey and yielding to all of her demands. I also think they are not on the same page fincialy either, he seems to be the down to earth one of the two especially when it comes to the kids. I think a part of mariahs extravagance for the twins stems from how she grew up. She wants to give them every thing she never had and has the means to do so, so she sees no problem doing so. Also she might be trying to live vicariously threw them when she spoils them so much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Something about nick has always irked me. I'll give him credit where its due, he works and was in his own before her married mariah. But he very much is a opportunist when it comes to his personal life. I recall he proposed to kim k but with the stipulation that she must be faithful for  but he didn't have too. I generally take what any of the Kardashians say with a grain of salt that but when you add that others saying things along those lines like him dumping one girl for another more famous girl you see that there is a pattern there. I'm sure mariah is a royal pain however I don't feel like he's a prize either I'm sure he very much has a roaming eye. It always felt like she was a trophy for him to obtain to up his status,  yes he worked and was famous before mariah but he didn't make mariah kind of money and hasn't achieved her level of success. I think he finally got tired of being mr. Carey and yielding to all of her demands. I also think they are not on the same page fincialy either, he seems to be the down to earth one of the two especially when it comes to the kids. I think a part of mariahs extravagance for the twins stems from how she grew up. She wants to give them every thing she never had and has the means to do so, so she sees no problem doing so. Also she might be trying to live vicariously threw them when she spoils them so much.



The proposal to Kim didn't make him an opportunist, IMO, but it showed his immaturity that's for sure.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> The proposal to Kim didn't make him an opportunist, IMO, but it showed his immaturity that's for sure.



The proposal it self doesn't make him a opportunist(esp b/c she was just beginning her way to the "top" and barely on the radar at the time) but him stipulating that he can cheat (ie keeping his options open) and dumping one famous GF because he found a more famous one is what makes him a opportunist in my eyes. It's like he's always on the look out for the BBD and he hit thd jackpot with Mariah. JMO.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> But bad talking daughters in law on Instagram is it seems



l saw that......people fight for custody all the time and it gets messy


----------



## Lola69

Nick does need to shut up it's been proven many times. I wouldn't like my business out there either.


----------



## queenofshopping

they have always seemed like a strange match to me... Of course, the very little I have gleaned from either of them has been tabloid fodder... I could not tell you the names of anything/song/item that they are famous for... 
What I can say, is that it seems rather insecure and petty to me to throw away a marriage over comments made on a radio show... I would venture to guess that there was more go the demise of their marriage.... I just do not understand the whole possessively jealous bit in any relationship. Call me old school, but it seems that marriages seem so disposable these days...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nick has shown he can't keep his big mouth shut. He gave an interview talking about the women he's slept with, revealed Mariah made him wait until their wedding night, then went on to describe it as him banging the sh!t out of her. 

He struck me as being an opportunist before, disrespectful to women and immature. Mariah is private; I was horrified for her at this interview. What man talks about banging the sh!t out of his wife?! I would be livid especially since it wasn't even a private conversation. His father is online talking about if a wife had an abortion after her husband told her no, what should he do and if a wife gains 200lbs what should the husband do. 

No d@mn class and Mariah needs to gag him as well. Through the years Mariah has kept her business her business for the most part. No need to have this fool and his pops run their mouths

If he truly is worried about her mental state, as her husband he should be by her side no matter what helping her. And if he's worried about the welfare of the kids because of her mental state and that truly is the reason for the divorce then he should be seeking custody, which it appears he isn't.


----------



## YSoLovely




----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Nick has shown he can't keep his big mouth shut. He gave an interview talking about the women he's slept with, revealed Mariah made him wait until their wedding night, then went on to describe it as him banging the sh!t out of her.
> 
> He struck me as being an opportunist before, disrespectful to women and immature. Mariah is private; I was horrified for her at this interview. What man talks about banging the sh!t out of his wife?! I would be livid especially since it wasn't even a private conversation. His father is online talking about if a wife had an abortion after her husband told her no, what should he do and if a wife gains 200lbs what should the husband do.
> 
> No d@mn class and Mariah needs to gag him as well. Through the years Mariah has kept her business her business for the most part. No need to have this fool and his pops run their mouths
> 
> If he truly is worried about her mental state, as her husband he should be by her side no matter what helping her. And if he's worried about the welfare of the kids because of her mental state and that truly is the reason for the divorce then he should be seeking custody, which it appears he isn't.


I agree with all of this and will just add that if Nick is actually concerned about Mariah's mental health he wouldn't leak their business and add more stress to her life. Nick is trolling, imo. I don't believe any of his lies. What kind of man chastises his wife about her weight after she carried your children? I know Nicks dad tweeted that but he had to get that from Nick. It's just so trifling.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> I agree with all of this and will just add that if Nick is actually concerned about Mariah's mental health he wouldn't leak their business and add more stress to her life. Nick is trolling, imo. I don't believe any of his lies. What kind of man chastises his wife about her weight after she carried your children? *I know Nicks dad tweeted that but he had to get that from Nick.* It's just so trifling.





i disagree - he did not have to get that from him.  he has eyes like the rest of the world and could see just fine to form his own opinions.  
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sdkitty

queenofshopping said:


> they have always seemed like a strange match to me... Of course, the very little I have gleaned from either of them has been tabloid fodder... I could not tell you the names of anything/song/item that they are famous for...
> What I can say, is that it seems rather insecure and petty to me to throw away a marriage over comments made on a radio show... I would venture to guess that there was more go the demise of their marriage.... I just do not understand the whole possessively jealous bit in any relationship. Call me old school, but it seems that marriages seem so disposable these days...


I'm with you.  What I don't understand is if these people are so quick to divorce, why do they turn around and marry again?  Why go through all the legal and financial difficulties of divorce?  If marriage is looked upon as a temporary thing then why bother?


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> I'm with you.  What I don't understand is if these people are so quick to divorce, why do they turn around and marry again?  Why go through all the legal and financial difficulties of divorce?  If marriage is looked upon as a temporary thing then why bother?



Marian is Nicks 1st marriage....umm ...and this is Mariah's 2nd after she was divorced for MANY years...and while they did get married rather quickly, they lasted longer than most....so I Dont think the above applies here.


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Marian is Nicks 1st marriage....umm ...and this is Mariah's 2nd after she was divorced for MANY years...and while they did get married rather quickly, they lasted longer than most....so I Dont think the above applies here.


I'm generalizing.......I don't have a crystal ball but I expect both of them will marry again before too long.  That seems to be what happens with most of these celebs.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

YSoLovely said:


> For some reason Youtube thought I should listen to this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahahahahahahahhahaha. :lolots:




I shouldn't laugh but :lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

*Nick Cannon's preacher father posts cryptic messages about relationships amid his son's split from wife Mariah Carey*

Nick Cannon confirmed last week that he and wife Mariah Carey have indeed separated.

Now his father James has waded into the fray, posting cryptic messages possibly referring to the couple's marriage breakdown.

'Here's a thing, if the husband say no lies, and the wife lies all the time, what should that man do?' the preacher recently wrote on his Facebook page, according to RadarOnline.

The senior Cannon posed a series of questions that could be a hint of the issues behind his 33-year-old son's separation from the pop star. 

'Here a thing to talk about if the wife love sex and the man cant stand making love to her. What should that women do?

'Here a thing, if the wife put on 200 pounds and the husband like a nice slim wife what should that man do?

'If a husband tells his wife not to have an abortion, and she it anyways, what should that man do?' he wrote.

'Here a thing, if a husband wants to have ten children and his wife only wants two children then what should that man do?'

His comments come after his son reportedly claimed that he walked out on his marriage to 44-year-old Mariah amid concerns for her 'emotional state'. 

Nick recently confirmed reports of trouble in the couple's six-year marriage as he admitted they are no longer living together with sources close to the performer telling TMZ that it was Nick's decision to end their union and he is worried about their three-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe.

According to TMZ: 'Nick has made it clear to all involved ... he's deeply concerned about Mariah's emotional state and is ending the marriage for the well being of their kids. He believes the environment around Mariah is toxic and fears for his kids.'

MailOnline has contacted representatives for the stars for comment.

The sources added to the website that Nick is also worried Mariah's handlers are most concerned with her making money and do not care about her well-being. 

He is also said to want to create an environment for the twins which is free from the 'chaos' of Maria's life. 

Speaking with The Insider on Thursday, Nick explained,:'There is trouble in paradisewe have been living in separate houses for a few months.'

After shooting down rumours that cheating caused the break, the star said his three-year-old twins are his 'main focus'.

The next day a representative for the singing icon told Us Weekly, 'Mariah is focusing on her children and her upcoming tour.'

The beauty's longtime spokesperson prefaced her remark by saying, 'I don't comment on Mariah's personal life.'

Nick and Mariah married in 2008 following a whirlwind two month romance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ns-split-wife-Mariah-Carey.html#ixzz3BS1A6u74


----------



## bag-princess

uh - here's a thing Preacher Cannon.   why don't you shut up!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Just like his godd@mn son. All mouth and no class. 

Mariah was the prize pig he's been chasing for years. I've no doubt she's difficult to live with. But I've also no doubt that is NOT the reason why he's leaving.

His profile has raised since they got together and now he's starting to feel he's growing hair on his chest. Will he have a career without Mariah? Probably.
Will he be sh!t without her? H3ll no


----------



## Sasha2012

Her separation from estranged husband Nick Cannon was recently made public.

And on Monday Mariah Carey was seen for the first time since the news of her split broke on a family stroll with her nephew in New York.

The 44-year-old singer put on a brave face for the outing, while wearing a purple one shoulder-strap maxi dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ranged-husband-Nick-Cannon.html#ixzz3BSBqQYYI


----------



## Sassys

Dear God, WTF is she wearing?!?! I predict major weight gain during this divorce.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Dear God, WTF is she wearing?!?! I predict major weight gain during this divorce.




LMAO  I was wondering the same thing!!  Looks like she has already started.


----------



## Tivo

I feel so awful for what those ankles seem to be going through!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> LMAO  I was wondering the same thing!!  Looks like she has already started.



Why Mimi why!!! There is no fcuking way I could leave the house like anything but flawless with all her money. It should be against the law!!!


----------



## michie

She's like a life-size Miss Piggy


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's a bit refreshing seeing her outside walking (albeit in horrible mules) without all of her handlers, people and hoards of paparazzi.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's a bit refreshing seeing her outside walking (albeit in horrible mules) without all of her handlers, people and hoards of paparazzi.



It looks like she was laying on the sofa eating and they dragged her outside for some fresh air.

Sean is wrong for letting his Auntie out the house like that.


----------



## Chanel522

I honestly can't even say anything about her outfit or Mariah in general.  Nick's father is a total a**hole for tweeting those things.  Who does he think he is and why would you insinuate any of that?!  He's a crass classless man and gives the title "preacher" a bad name.  I'm literally disgusted and hope those babies of hers don't spend any unsupervised visits w that man.  They don't need to be exposed to trash like that.

Rant over.  I'm sorry.  That really gets me heated when people butt into other peoples business and try to kick them when they're already going through something difficult enough.  Ugh &#128545;


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> She's like a life-size Miss Piggy



Lol!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> It's a bit refreshing seeing her outside walking (albeit in horrible mules) without all of her handlers, people and hoards of paparazzi.


Plus, she's walking on her own.  I actually thought she could only walk if leaning on someone.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sassys said:


> Why Mimi why!!! There is no fcuking way I could leave the house like anything but flawless with all her money. It should be against the law!!!



Sassy, it's not even money, babe. It's knowing how to dress yourself. Mimi is one of those in _complete_ denial about her own body. She could look a million times better if she just dressed for her body shape.

This atrocity reminds me of Veruca Salt when she turns into a giant, oversized blueberry


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> She's like a life-size Miss Piggy







Sassys said:


> Why Mimi why!!! There is no fcuking way I could leave the house like anything but flawless with all her money. It should be against the law!!!




why wear a damn maxi dress - to then pull it all up on the side in a giant ball that looks like a big purple pimple!!!





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sassy, it's not even money, babe. It's knowing how to dress yourself. Mimi is one of those in _complete_ denial about her own body. She could look a million times better if she just dressed for her body shape.
> 
> *This atrocity reminds me of Veruca Salt when she turns into a giant, oversized blueberry*






oooooh lawd!!!   not veruca!!!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bag-princess said:


> uh - here's a thing Preacher Cannon.   why don't you shut up!!!





Thank you!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Dear God, WTF is she wearing?!?! I predict major weight gain during this divorce.





Tivo said:


> I feel so awful for what those ankles seem to be going through!





michie said:


> She's like a life-size Miss Piggy








Chanel522 said:


> I honestly can't even say anything about her outfit or Mariah in general.  Nick's father is a total a**hole for tweeting those things.  Who does he think he is and why would you insinuate any of that?!  He's a crass classless man and gives the title "preacher" a bad name.  I'm literally disgusted and hope those babies of hers don't spend any unsupervised visits w that man.  They don't need to be exposed to trash like that.
> 
> Rant over.  I'm sorry.  That really gets me heated when people butt into other peoples business and try to kick them when they're already going through something difficult enough.  Ugh &#128545;



Agree especially the abortion part that was way too much


----------



## Sassys

She cracks me up

Mariah Carey had a chance to spin her divorce with Nick Cannon, but she said it's simply "too hot" to talk. 

Mariah was walking around NYC Monday with her nephew. As the video starts, you can see Mariah putting on a large hat she had just purchased.

But when the photog asked her to comment on her split from Nick, she pled the fifth ... citing the weather. FYI, it was only in the mid 80s in New York Monday. 

As TMZ first reported, the Nick and Mariah split is a done deal. It's just a matter of when they make it official.

Video: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3BVQbw5Ql


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Plus, she's walking on her own.  I actually thought she could only walk if leaning on someone.


Haha, I noticed that!


----------



## TJNEscada

Tivo said:


> I feel so awful for what those ankles seem to be going through!




Ack!  I was thinking the same thing!  How does she walk in those mules?!  This whole get-up is just dreadful - proof that money can't buy taste or style.  Come on Mimi, get with it!!


----------



## Sassys

Interesting she is carrying a purse. Years ago, Mariah said when she was going through her divorce with Tommy, she always carried her own purse. She said it was like her security blanket and if she needed to quickly bounce she could do it, because she had her purse with her.

Central Park 8/25/14
Tumblr


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I like Mariah. Could I live with her? Hell no! But I think she worked her @ss off and has genuine talent. I also think she went through a lot to have those kids and nobody should expect her to bounce back to s3x kitten slimness after what was supposedly a difficult pregnancy and her her age. The whole problem is, Mariah needs to be the first person to realise that!


----------



## guccimamma

what has happened to her face?


----------



## michie

She looks like she's on Prednisone.


----------



## afcgirl

michie said:


> She looks like she's on Prednisone.


 
Yes, or maybe fillers.

Hopefully it is not alcohol bloat.  But I never heard those rumors.


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> what has happened to her face?





omg!  she has that scary look!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sasha2012

*It's just not been his year! Nick Cannon loses out on starring role in Richard Pryor biopic to Mike Epps... after marital split*

First his marriage to Mariah Carey fell apart and now, after months of campaigning, Nick Cannon has lost the lead in an upcoming movie about his idol Richard Pryor.

The biopic's director Lee Daniels announced that Mike Epps, 43, and not Nick, 33, will be playing the late  comedian in an instagram posted on Saturday.

Daniels shared a smiling photo of Epps and his producing parter Oprah Winfrey that was certain to send an arrow to Nick's heart.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ic-Mike-Epps-marital-split.html#ixzz3BXCLeqyt


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> She looks like she's on Prednisone.



yes, she does.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/26...n-step-out-separately-amid-marriage-troubles/

Mariah Carey shows some cleavage in a chic dress while stepping out for pizza on Tuesday (August 26) in New York City.

Earlier in the day, the Grammy-winning singers husband Nick Cannon was spotted looking serious while exiting their apartment in the Big Apple.

Last week, Nick shared that he and Mariah are living separately since dealing with marriage troubles.

I dont comment on Mariahs personal life, but Mariah is focusing on her children and her upcoming tour, Mariah rep recently told Us Weekly.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^ She should get that dress in every color and pattern and wear it exclusively. Just make that her signature look!


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## Sassys

I see she still has her wedding band on with her beloved butterfly ring


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The thing is, she's not that big in my opinion. Her choice of clothes make her look bigger than she actually is. This last outfit is lovely


----------



## Nathalya

Nick and his father are both d!cks. Ugh


----------



## Sassys

8/26/14


----------



## bag-princess

the little girl looks so much older than the little boy!   and whose forehead did he get???


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

WhitleyGilbert said:


> ^ She should get that dress in every color and pattern and wear it exclusively. Just make that her signature look!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## afsweet

I don't know whose style is worse, hers or Nick's...


I don't think Mariah is huge. Her style and choice of clothing (and accessories) is unflattering though. She's so over the top, but I actually kind of enjoy it. It's just so Mariah! She dresses like a total diva.


----------



## Ladybug09

Seems like Mariah is doing the PR stroll...she's getting out more than usual.  She looks doped in that close up pic.

They both look sad.


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> the little girl looks so much older than the little boy!   and whose forehead did he get???



Lol.  I think Roc looks like Nick, however I think Mariah has a big forehead.


----------



## Sassys

*Her lavish spending habits, jealousy over his ex-girlfriends and disagreements on raising their twins: Inside Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's marriage breakdown *

He recently revealed there was 'trouble in paradise' with it looking likely that his six year marriage to Mariah Carey is heading for the divorce court.
And now, a new report takes a look inside the breakdown of Nick Cannon and Mariah's relationship, suggesting the star's paranoia along with differences over child rearing and spending contributed towards the split.
According to Us Weekly, the marriage has been on the rocks for a while, with Mariah's demanding behaviour beginning to wear thin.

Expecting to regularly 'check in' with Mariah while not at home, Nick apparently failed to make enough contact with his wife.
'She always suspected when he was working that he was somehow out there cheating and she'd be home alone calling Nick 100 times a day,' a source told Us. 'It got to be too much. And he was always faithful.'
But Mariah was still apparently jealous of Nick's previous relationship with Kim Kardashian and was 'furious and humiliated' when the reality star was among the names he listed when quizzed about famous women he'd slept with in a radio interview with Howard Stern earlier this year .
'Mariah hates Kim because Nick really cared about her,' a Kardashian family source told the publication. 
Nick tried to backtrack a week later by claiming on another radio show his wife "doesn't even know who Kim Kardashian is." But the damage was already done.

'He was too open about their marriage for her taste,'  a source revealed to US. 'She's private, and some of the things he revealed in interviews disgusted her. 
That wasn't the only source of disagreement between the couple though. Insiders suggest they also differed on how to raise their three-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe.

'Mariah loves those kids but she lets them do whatever they want,' the source told Us. 'Nick would be like "Why are you letting them stay up late and eat cookies?" and Mariah would just snap at him not to tell her how to be with her kids. So then he always had to be the bad guy.'
The couple have an ever-increasing roster of nannies, with Mariah admitting earlier this year - while snapping her fingers - that she fires nannies 'like this.' 
She continued, 'I hate doing it but I have to, because if they try to make themselves more important in the babies' minds than me,' she told Power 105.1's The Breakfast Club.'


Mariah, it is suggested, is eager for her children to become musical stars while Nick wants them to enjoy a normal childhood.
Famous ex: Nick briefly dated Kim Kardashian back in 2006 which has caused Mariah jealousy

'Mommy's making sure they get all the proper training,' he told Us back in March. 'I'm not really a proponent of putting kids into work at all. I think kids should just be kids and have fun.'
In fact, Roc and Roe even make an appearance on Mariah's latest album Me. I Am Mariah... The Elusive Chanteuse.

'I wrote a song for them on this album, and it's called Supernatural, and dem babies are on the song,' she told E! back in April. 'And they were singing this when they were just two. Mainly it's Ms. Monroe singing, and Rock is on there. You'll hear it, I can't give it away. She is actually singing though.'
Despite the adorable guest appearances, Mariah's album recorded her lowest record sales in 20 years. Her once-glittering career is dwindling, while Cannon's has gone from strength to strength.
Along with hosting America's Got Talent, he has several successful business interests including his own company Ncredible entertainment, making him worth close to $70 million. 
'He's in a different stage of his life and his priorities changed,' a insider told Us. 'He's on his way up and she's on her way down.'
But old lavish habits die hard, and Mariah has been 'overspending and draining her fortune.

The insider told Us: 'A big strain on the marriage has been that he feels he needs to work as much as possible because she's such a money drain. Her glam squad drive him nuts. Mariah travels with six people just to take care of her beauty needs.' 
With a tour for her new album coming up, Mariah's way of coping is to pretend the split isn't happening and throw herself into preparations. 
'She is tuning out the bad stuff, and like with everything, she is in her own world,' the insider told Us.
The diva is also reportedly drinking champagne until 7am, not waking up until 4pm, and obsessing over pictures of herself.
'She stays up all night, looking at every frame of herself in every photo and dissecting it to death,' the insider said. 'I would like to say she is horribly upset, but she lives in a fantasy world.

Mariah is said to be consulting divorce lawyers, while Nick is keen to reach a shared custody agreement for the twins. 

'He definitely won't let her have full custody,' a source told Us. 'She can barely take care of herself
The singer has so far not commented on the break up. Her representative told UsWeekly, 'Mariah is focusing on her children and her upcoming tour.'
TMZ recently reported the pair's lawyers struck up a confidentiality agreement, which bars him from sharing details of their divorce - or face 'severe financial penalties.'
Sources told the website that while Nick has been muzzled, his estranged wife has retained rights to announce the split on their own terms.
Mariah and Nick, who have a 10-year age difference and married after just two months of dating, have spent most of 2014 living separately, according to numerous reports.
Normally over-the-top with PDA-filled posts - Nick hasn't tweeted anything about Mariah since November, and she last shared a family portrait for Father's Day in June. 
The duo's last red carpet appearance was at the SAG Awards in January, and their last public sighting was at a February 12 MTV event.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cannons-marriage-breakdown.html#ixzz3Bc7opZYA


----------



## Sassys

3yrs old and still sucking a pacifier 


Instagram

I believe the above article that she lets the twins do whatever they want. She makes comments on her instagram that Nick gets made when the kids have pacifiers.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> The couple have an ever-increasing roster of nannies, with Mariah admitting earlier this year - while snapping her fingers - that she fires nannies 'like this.'
> She continued, 'I hate doing it but I have to, because if they try to make themselves more important in the babies' minds than me,' she told Power 105.1's The Breakfast Club.'





now this makes her sound very crazy and paranoid!  what do you want the nanny to do - ignore them.   if that is who they spend alot of their time with then of course they become attached to the nannies.    spend more quality time with them and don't rely on the nanny to do the dirty work - problem solved.



and sorry - but 3 year olds with a pacifier!!! this is why they need a nanny!! LOL     

yea she admits she lets them do whatever they want like that is something to be proud of!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *now this makes her sound very crazy and paranoid!  what do you want the nanny to do - ignore them.   if that is who they spend alot of their time with then of course they become attached to the nannies.    spend more quality time with them and don't rely on the nanny to do the dirty work - problem solved.
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry - but 3 year olds with a pacifier!!! this is why they need a nanny!*! LOL
> 
> yea she admits she lets them do whatever they want like that is something to be proud of!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Preach!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> the little girl looks so much older than the little boy!   and whose forehead did he get???



I think Monroe looks like Mariah's sister Allison


----------



## Sassys

It seems Nick Cannon is making his break-up with Mariah Carey official ... 'cause he appeared on "America's Got Talent" Tuesday night sans wedding ring.

Cannon was hosting a live episode of the show and his lack of wedding ring was extremely noticeable ... especially since he normally sports a pretty big sparkler.

We got Mariah out earlier this week ... and the 44-year old diva was also walking around without a wedding ring -- only she replaced the expensive hardware with her signature butterfly ring.

Heartbreaker.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3BcPXjZsQ


----------



## DivineMissM

It's pretty obvious that she has some serious insecurities.    I hope she makes it through this okay.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I think Monroe looks like Mariah's sister Allison





yes he sure does!!  i can't remember the last time i saw her.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

Good luck having this removed Nick. SMH. When will people ever learn


----------



## Sassys

Also, when will people learn renewing your vows every year is just silly

There was no 6th Anniversary renewal


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Good luck having this removed Nick. SMH. When will people ever learn




i tell people all the time - i have been married 22 years and i am still not having my DH's name etched on me! 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> Good luck having this removed Nick. SMH. When will people ever learn




I've had a small tattoo (not of someone's name) removed and it hurt worse than getting the tattoo! Never again! He better make it work to avoid tattoo removal alone lol.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I've had a small tattoo (not of someone's name) removed* and it hurt worse than getting the tattoo! *Never again! He better make it work to avoid tattoo removal alone lol.




that is what my sister said.   she had her idiot boyfriend's name put on her leg!    we told her that she would have that tat longer than she would him! 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I've had a small tattoo (not of someone's name) removed and it hurt worse than getting the tattoo! Never again! He better make it work to avoid tattoo removal alone lol.





bag-princess said:


> that is what my sister said.   she had her idiot boyfriend's name put on her leg!    we told her that she would have that tat longer than she would him!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Well this is hers (says Mrs. Cannon) 38yrs old getting tramp stamp is WRONG.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol hers will NOT hurt like his will! She was smart to get it so small! Or she can get some ribbon on top of the name.


But tramps stamps shouldn't be gotten by anyone over the age of 21, if at all in 2014.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> that is what my sister said.   she had her idiot boyfriend's name put on her leg!    we told her that she would have that tat longer than she would him!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I don't like the name tatting thing and ESPECIALLY not for a boyfriend. Negative.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol *hers will NOT hurt like his will!* She was smart to get it so small! Or she can get some ribbon on top of the name.
> 
> 
> But tramps stamps shouldn't be gotten by anyone over the age of 21, if at all in 2014.





it may not - but mimi doesn't look like a person with a very high threshold for any kind of pain!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> it may not - but mimi doesn't look like a person with a very high threshold for any kind of pain!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I know that tattoo hurt so she'll be fine.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> it may not - but mimi doesn't look like a person with a very high threshold for any kind of pain!
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


So true.  Everything is so much harder for her. She's such a trooper, she endures it all for her fans, for her babies&#8230; and I can see her having a local or twilight when she has the tat removed, so not to worry.  lol


----------



## Sarni

She shouldn't need to have it removed. A good tattoo artist can cover the name up and make it a regular butterfly.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sarni said:


> She shouldn't need to have it removed. A good tattoo artist can cover the name up and make it a regular butterfly.



Yup.


----------



## qudz104

Sarni said:


> She shouldn't need to have it removed. A good tattoo artist can cover the name up and make it a regular butterfly.



exactly, hers isn't that bad, barring of course its placement, to cover up.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> So true.  Everything is so much harder for her. *She's such a trooper,* *she endures it all for her fans, for her babies* and I can see her having a local or twilight when she has the tat removed, so not to worry.  lol




   yaas!   just call her Sister Souljah!
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I believe that daily mail article. Lots of people break up for the reasons mentioned, although Nick may have begun feeding her insecurities. It's not uncommon for men to start "smelling themselves" when they become successful/more successful. Also he's young so i'm sure he's still immature and although she's older than him she is too, it's seen in the way she's raising the children. I'm sure her thoughts on child rearing have to do with her own issues that apparently were never dealt with the proper way. As with any marriage the issues can be worked out if both are willing to fight through this, communicate and respect one another. Sadly I don't see it happening, too bad for the children.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I believe that daily mail article. Lots of people break up for the reasons mentioned, although Nick may have begun feeding her insecurities. It's not uncommon for men to start "smelling themselves" when they become successful/more successful. Also he's young so i'm sure he's still immature and although she's older than him she is too, it's seen in the way she's raising the children. I'm sure her thoughts on child rearing have to do with her own issues that apparently were never dealt with the proper way. As with any marriage the issues can be worked out if both are willing to fight through this, communicate and respect one another. Sadly I don't see it happening, too bad for the children.


I thought I was the only one that described it as "smelling oneself"


----------



## AEGIS

I just hate that Kim Kardashian is further worming her way into society--now she "broke up the Cannon's."

I don't think Mariah is a good mother--my definition of good is a mother who supervises her children, gives them morals and values, disciplines them etc.  Isn't Mariah allegedly always drunk? She can't possibly be attentive if she is. She needs those nannies.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sassys

In LA
JJB


----------



## Sassys

Monroe doesn't want to go home
http://instagram.com/p/sOGwvJmzOg/?modal=true

Don't think Monre likes her Nanny
http://instagram.com/p/sOJarRGzCz/?modal=true


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Also, when will people learn renewing your vows every year is just silly
> 
> There was no 6th Anniversary renewal



Yeah, I think renewals and tattoos are both bad ideas.


----------



## Sassys

A friend of mine sent me a link to a website (I will not post it) with tons of personal pics/video of Roc & Roe that I know for a fact have never been released on Mariah's or Nick's Instagram/Website. I am wondering if someone from Nick's family is doing it. And could she be in for hell with this Divorce. She might have a gag order from him, but that doesn't stop his family.


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^Oh man this divorce is going to get ugly.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> A friend of mine sent me a link to a website (I will not post it) with tons of personal pics/video of Roc & Roe that I know for a fact have never been released on Mariah's or Nick's Instagram/Website. I am wondering if someone from Nick's family is doing it. And could she be in for hell with this Divorce. She might have a gag order from him, but that doesn't stop his family.




Did the kids seem happy?


----------



## AEGIS

that little boy looks just like Nick


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Did the kids seem happy?



Oh yeah, but you can clearly see a lot of the pics were kind of "sneak attack".  Kids were not posing or looking at the camera. Same thing with some of the video of them with Mariah and some with Nick. Mariah is not posing for the camera while interacting with the kids (as it is clear she is not aware she is being filmed).

I didn't look at all of them, because I kid of felt I was snooping (they weren't pics that were released to the public)

From what I saw, all the pics and video are from their house in LA or a home that is not the NYC penthouse or the LA home. Which tells me, they are pics from when his family is around them in LA. Also, damn these kids eat a lot of candy lol

My friend got the link from someone, but I am not sure if someone's phone was hacked or if someone in the family made a personal page and that was hacked.


----------



## guccimamma

she doesn't look good, and probably feels like crud. i'm surprised she's out and about.

she has accomplished more than 99.999% of the people on the planet. she doesn't need to be out parading with the kids and paparazzi. 

stay home mariah, detox..or stop doing whatever is making your face blow up like that. put on a pair of leggings/sweatshirt, put your hair in a ponytail and lipgloss and take a walk.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> I thought I was the only one that described it as "smelling oneself"








AEGIS said:


> I just hate that Kim Kardashian is further worming her way into society--now she "broke up the Cannon's."
> 
> I don't think Mariah is a good mother--my definition of good is a mother who supervises her children, gives them morals and values, disciplines them etc.  Isn't Mariah allegedly always drunk? She can't possibly be attentive if she is. She needs those nannies.



I agree...dressing children up in cute outfits and playing with them does not make one a good parent.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Oh yeah, but you can clearly see a lot of the pics were kind of "sneak attack".  Kids were not posing or looking at the camera. Same thing with some of the video of them with Mariah and some with Nick. Mariah is not posing for the camera while interacting with the kids (as it is clear she is not aware she is being filmed).
> 
> I didn't look at all of them, because I kid of felt I was snooping (they weren't pics that were released to the public)
> 
> From what I saw, all the pics and video are from their house in LA or a home that is not the NYC penthouse or the LA home. Which tells me, they are pics from when his family is around them in LA. Also, damn these kids eat a lot of candy lol
> 
> My friend got the link from someone, but I am not sure if someone's phone was hacked or if someone in the family made a personal page and that was hacked.




This is really a shame, can't trust anyone when you're famous. SMH.


----------



## Sassys

Hmm, never saw this before. Damn, she never walks around the stage anymore.


----------



## Sassys

The Ultimate Ranking of Pop Stardom

Want to know how Beyoncé compares to Elvis when it comes to generating hit songs? Here's the definitive ranking of the King, Queen and 48 other singers who have scored a top ten hit on the Billboard charts since 1960.

http://time.com/music-ranking/


----------



## knasarae

That is really sad.  I wonder do they know those pics/videos have been posted?  I would think from whatever events and angles there were they'd be able to tell who was involved.  What a shame, you can't even trust family anymore.


----------



## MJDaisy

mariah carey seems a bit....detached...from reality. to put it nicely


----------



## laurad1001

I don't know where you got the impression that Mariah is always drunk and not with her children. I cant find any of that online even in the sneakiest gossip column's. Maybe that is a perception you chose to have because you don't like her? Some of the comments on here are really sad and very negative, people who are happy and say I told you so because they don't like her. A break of up a marriage is not something to be happy or gloat about no matter who they are, especially when thre are two young children involved.
I hope she and the children find some happiness.


----------



## Sassys

laurad1001 said:


> I don't know where you got the impression that Mariah is always drunk and not with her children. I cant find any of that online even in the sneakiest gossip column's. Maybe that is a perception you chose to have because you don't like her? Some of the comments on here are really sad and very negative, people who are happy and say I told you so because they don't like her. A break of up a marriage is not something to be happy or gloat about no matter who they are, especially when thre are two young children involved.
> I hope she and the children find some happiness.



Who are you revering to?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/03...twitter-rant-about-mariah-carey-his-marriage/

*Nick Cannon Goes On Twitter Rant About Mariah Carey & His Marriage*

Nick Cannon has taken to his Twitter account to go on a long rant about his marriage, the media, and of course his estranged wife Mariah Carey.

I have personally been absent from social media for the past few months for obvious reasons but I feel the need to finally speak up, the 33-year-old Americas Got Talent host tweeted. During this challenging time for me and my family it saddens me that the media can be such evil bottom feeders Because my family & I havent been forthcoming with personal information, people are quick to paint negative pictures and spread rumours.

For the record I NEVER have, nor will I make a statement regarding my marriage, Nick continued.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/03...twitter-rant-about-mariah-carey-his-marriage/
> 
> *Nick Cannon Goes On Twitter Rant About Mariah Carey & His Marriage*
> 
> Nick Cannon has taken to his Twitter account to go on a long rant about his marriage, the media, and of course his estranged wife Mariah Carey.
> 
> I have personally been absent from social media for the past few months for obvious reasons but I feel the need to finally speak up, the 33-year-old Americas Got Talent host tweeted. During this challenging time for me and my family it saddens me that the media can be such evil bottom feeders Because my family & I havent been forthcoming with personal information, people are quick to paint negative pictures and spread rumours.
> 
> *For the record I NEVER have, nor will I make a statement regarding my marriage,* Nick continued.



....because Mimi will sue my a$$ if I do


----------



## iluvmybags

I say good for him.  It seems like everyone WANTS him to blab, wants him to be the bad guy here, wants him to be a jerk, but I don't see this happening.  Its almost like it pi$$es people off that there's no scandal, no dirty laundry to talk about.  Maybe he's just being honest.  Maybe he just wants to do what's best for his kids and get on with his life.  He's doing well for himself.  Its not like he's got to rely on a hefty payout from Mariah.  He's not selling his story to the tabloids for a quick buck.  Even this headline is deceiving, trying to make him look like the bad guy when really all he's basically saying is, "move along folks.  There's nothing to see here"


----------



## pixiejenna

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ....because Mimi will sue my a$$ if I do



Ding ding ding! I'm sure there is plenty of things he'd love to spill but I'm guessing his prenup strictly forbids it with out a major penalty.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

iluvmybags said:


> I say good for him.  It seems like everyone WANTS him to blab, wants him to be the bad guy here, wants him to be a jerk, but I don't see this happening.  Its almost like it pi$$es people off that there's no scandal, no dirty laundry to talk about.  Maybe he's just being honest.  Maybe he just wants to do what's best for his kids and get on with his life.  He's doing well for himself.  Its not like he's got to rely on a hefty payout from Mariah.  He's not selling his story to the tabloids for a quick buck.  Even this headline is deceiving, trying to make him look like the bad guy when really all he's basically saying is, "move along folks.  There's nothing to see here"






maybe he's mature enough to recognize the damage his talking about her could do to his children...now he needs to have a talk with his dear old dad.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## lanasyogamama

What is she holding in her hand?  Caulk?


----------



## krissa

Dem babies are so cute!


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> What is she holding in her hand?  Caulk?



I believe it's throat spray. I've seen her have it before.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Probably champagne flavor.


----------



## Sassys

Toronto airport 9/5/14. No ring


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks like she lost weight


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

her dress is not too tight nor ill fitting so I have to say she looks good, Nick looks melancholy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> Probably champagne flavor.



Hahaha!


----------



## ChanelMommy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Probably champagne flavor.


----------



## Michele26

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks like she lost weight



I thought the same thing. 

I always had a soft spot in my heart for Mariah. Not so much for Bey.


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon attends Hennessy V.S Mr. Nice Tie 9/8

Trying so hard not to touch that girl. :lolots:


----------



## michie

Love your avatar, Michele26.


----------



## Michele26

michie said:


> Love your avatar, Michele26.



Thank you.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder who did her nose job


----------



## Sassys

Ms. Monroe begins her cosmetology
Instagram


----------



## Sassys

On the heels of her most critically acclaimed album of her career, &#8220;Me. I am Mariah&#8230; The Elusive Chanteuse,&#8221; best-selling female artist of all time MARIAH CAREY embarks on a world tour entitled &#8220;The Elusive Chanteuse Show.&#8221; This will be Mariah&#8217;s first reemergence to the world stage since her celebrated and extensive &#8220;The Adventures of Mimi&#8221; tour in 2006. 

The Elusive Chanteuse Show will launch with two dates in Japan, a favorite stop for Carey, where she holds the title of the best selling international artist with over 20 million albums sold. Mariah&#8217;s &#8216;Chanteuse&#8217; will play 12 dates in Asia starting October 4, 2014, including the superstar&#8217;s first ever tour in Mainland China. 

Mariah's &#8216;Chanteuse&#8217; tour will then arrive in Australia, where she performed three highly acclaimed shows in 2013 after a fifteen-year absence. Mariah's 6 Australian dates will commence on November 2, 2014 at Perth's Sandalford Winery, followed by indoor arena shows in Adelaide, Melbourne and Sydney. Mariah will also perform two A Day On The Green dates, playing Rochford Wines in Victoria&#8217;s Yarra Valley and Sirromet Wines located in Mt. Cotton outside of Brisbane. 

The newly announced dates also include Mariah's first ever live show in New Zealand, playing an exclusive date at Auckland&#8217;s Vector Arena on November 13, 2014. 
11/02 - PERTH, AU 
11/05 - ADELAIDE, AU 
11/07 - MELBOURNE, AU 
11/08 - YARRA VALLEY, AU 
11/10 - SYDNEY, AU 
11/13 - AUCKLAND, NZ 
11/16 - BRISBANE, AU

Tickets for the Australian dates go on sale at 9am on Friday, September 26, tickets for the New Zealand dates go on sale at 9am on Tuesday, September 30. Visit mariahcarey.com/tour for up-to-date information as the shows get announced. A special pre-sale will be held for Mariah's fan-club members on September 22.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh man. I hope the tour is a success.

I'm not a big fan but I'm always rooting for her.


----------



## Sassys

ATL Aquarium


----------



## michie

OMG. Roc looks like a light-skinned, life-sized version of my Cabbage Patch Kid in that last pic!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Seems this divorce was what Mariah needed! This is the best she's looked in a long time!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mimi loosing dem pounds. She looks good.


----------



## lulu212121

She does look good!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

michie said:


> OMG. Roc looks like a light-skinned, life-sized version of my Cabbage Patch Kid in that last pic!



hahaha he does


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lulu212121 said:


> she does look good!



yes!


----------



## Sasha2012

He recently signed Amber Rose to his management company NCredible Entertainment, allegedly already landing her a television series and book deal.

And Nick Cannon couldn't get enough of the 30-year-old's adorable son Sebastian while playing in the Power 106 All-Star Celebrity Basketball Game in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The America's Got Talent host doted over the precious little one who was sitting in the stands alongside his model mother.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...signing-management-company.html#ixzz3E73eM7WW


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know if mimi has lost weight but maybe she has because of her tour.  I think she looks better because she's wearing clothing that fits her body type. Usually whatever she wears is not the right cut for her so she ends up looking bigger than she really is.


----------



## karo

She looks great! She certainly lost some weight.


----------



## ChanelMommy

karo said:


> She looks great! She certainly lost some weight.



agree


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is nick now dating Amber? Hmmm


----------



## Sasha2012

meluvs2shop said:


> Is nick now dating Amber? Hmmm



If he cheated on Mariah Carey with Amber then he's a fool. Even with Mariah's diva antics I just couldn't imagine going from filet mignon to spam.


----------



## bisousx

You couldn't pay me to be with someone as cray as Mariah. I can't see how life - no matter how opulent - with her would be enjoyable. Nick is not exactly a Casper Smart, he doesn't need that kind of stress in exchange for status.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sasha2012 said:


> If he cheated on Mariah Carey with Amber then he's a fool. Even with Mariah's diva antics I just couldn't imagine going from filet mignon to spam.



 well dayum.


----------



## meluvs2shop

bisousx said:


> You couldn't pay me to be with someone as cray as Mariah. I can't see how life - no matter how opulent - with her would be enjoyable. Nick is not exactly a Casper Smart, he doesn't need that kind of stress in exchange for status.



Isn't Nick far more successful than people think? I'm not talking about Mariah status, but he still has his own thing going on. Plus he was really sick a year or two ago. Stress may have contributed to that. Mariah loves Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> You couldn't pay me to be with someone as cray as Mariah. I can't see how life - no matter how opulent - with her would be enjoyable. Nick is not exactly a Casper Smart, he doesn't need that kind of stress in exchange for status.



Nick has said for year he put wanting to have Mariah to the universe; he got what he wanted. I don't feel bad for him


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> If he cheated on Mariah Carey with Amber then he's a fool. Even with Mariah's diva antics I just couldn't imagine going from filet mignon to spam.


Oh my heart! 

Not spam! 

Not even minute steak. You said spam!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> If he cheated on Mariah Carey with Amber then he's a fool. Even with Mariah's diva antics I just couldn't imagine going from filet mignon to spam.



  So true.  But it happens all the time.  He'll soon learn the grass is NOT greener on the other side.

Side note:  Amber's baby is CUTE.



Sassys said:


> Nick has said for year he put wanting to have Mariah to the universe; he got what he wanted. I don't feel bad for him


----------



## michie

Mariah is a nut...and a diva. I can see how any man would get tired of her antics. She's delusional. And the rumor is Nick was also in her life for stability and to be her, for the lack of a better word, "b**ch". Do I think he was smitten with her? Yeah. I just don't think their marriage was the true definition of a relationship.


----------



## Nathalya

I dont think nick is dating amber. Mariah looks great and baby Sebastian is cuuuute


----------



## meluvs2shop

Since a lot of people are talking about Derek Jeter this morning, is it true her song, We Belong Together was written after they broke up?


----------



## ChanelMommy

meluvs2shop said:


> Since a lot of people are talking about Derek Jeter this morning, is it true her song, We Belong Together was written after they broke up?



Hmmm. Idk, but it's one of my favorite Mariah songs.


----------



## Nathalya

Mine as well


----------



## Sassys

Tattoo is gone/covered


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Tattoo is gone/covered


Lord. This fool.

Why get it in  the first place? 

Plus removing it doesn't change the fact you were married and you decided to tattoo her name


----------



## michie

Call me Ray Charles. I can't see s**t!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> Call me Ray Charles. I can't see s**t!


Nah Ray. There's nothing to see except there's a blurry image extending down and across his back now as opposed to just across. Daily Fail is saying its Jesus on a cross.

I wish Jesus would come down from his cross and smack him upside his head.

Meanwhile, Mimi posts a picture of a bottle of Hello Kitty champagne.

Thug life indeed.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Nah Ray. There's nothing to see except there's a blurry image extending down and across his back now as opposed to just across. Daily Fail is saying its Jesus on a cross.
> 
> I wish Jesus would come down from his cross and smack him upside his head.
> 
> *Meanwhile, Mimi posts a picture of a bottle of Hello Kitty champagne.*
> 
> Thug life indeed.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey kicked off her Elusive Chanteuse World Tour last night in Tokyo.  And opening night was met with plenty of criticism.  Check a few videos inside...

MiMi put her impending divorce behind her and hit the stage at the Makuhari Messe Arena in Tokyo, Japan today (which was technically last night for Japan).  And based on a few videos and reviews, it wasn't all pretty.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> Nah Ray. There's nothing to see except there's a blurry image extending down and across his back now as opposed to just across. Daily Fail is saying its Jesus on a cross.
> 
> I wish Jesus would come down from his cross and smack him upside his head.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mimi posts a picture of a bottle of Hello Kitty champagne.
> 
> Thug life indeed.



Hahaha! I almost choked on my Mai Tai.


----------



## berrydiva

Did they not have a mic check or rehearsal? This is just bad.



Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey kicked off her Elusive Chanteuse World Tour last night in Tokyo.  And opening night was met with plenty of criticism.  Check a few videos inside...
> 
> MiMi put her impending divorce behind her and hit the stage at the Makuhari Messe Arena in Tokyo, Japan today (which was technically last night for Japan).  And based on a few videos and reviews, it wasn't all pretty.


----------



## dr.pepper

What a name for a tour.


----------



## lulu212121

Ouch! That was bad!


----------



## Sasha2012

The videos from her opening show last night are hard to watch. She needs to change the arrangements of the song to suit her new vocals because she can't hit those notes with ease anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

oooooh!  that is bad!  and people are not being nice about it.  some saying after seeing/hearing that mess her career is over and she needs to just stop trying.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her past rep as a great singer just can't carry her when people are paying good money to see her. She needs a vocal coach on tour and new arrangements.


----------



## Tivo

Mariah should've left well enough alone and gone out on top after her last hit album.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her past rep as a great singer just can't carry her when people are paying good money to see her. She needs a vocal coach on tour and new arrangements.



I don't even think she needs a vocal coach. Because her vocal cords seem to be messed up. Not much a coach can do for them. 

Her shows have always been lackluster, no performance just her prancing around on stage and signing to pre recorded tracks.  The money you pay to see Mariah and what she gives, doesn't add up.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sad. She is my all time fave. All time.

The drinking has ruined her vocal chords.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Was she drunk?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When is she not?


----------



## Midge S

Yeah the booze has taken a toll.  (and the fact that - IMO - she always sang out of her range.   She could never sing those high notes, she screeched them.   I totally accept that YMMV )


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's really tarnishing her legacy. Throw in the towel and go down as the legend you are, Mimi. Stop this.

I feel like I need to go watch old vids of her singing Vision of Love". She used to give me chills and now...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Midge S said:


> Yeah the booze has taken a toll.  (and the fact that - IMO - she always sang out of her range.   She could never sing those high notes, she screeched them.   I totally accept that YMMV )



when she first came onto the scene, she could hit the high notes.  With no problem.  Now she struggles, shouldn't even try...


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *She's really tarnishing her legacy. Throw in the towel and go down as the legend you are, Mimi. Stop this.
> *
> I feel like I need to go watch old vids of her singing Vision of Love". She used to give me chills and now...





ICAM!


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's really tarnishing her legacy. Throw in the towel and go down as the legend you are, Mimi. Stop this.
> 
> I feel like I need to go watch old vids of her singing Vision of Love". She used to give me chills and now...



That's sad but I have to agree.


----------



## Swanky

*Nick Cannon Debuts Confusing Cover-Up Tattoo*

 *        10/6/2014 2:35 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*
*




*Nick Cannon* showed off his new cover-up tattoo Sunday in Studio City ... and it's perplexing.

Cannon hit up the gym ... and on the way out we finally caught a glimpse of his crucifixion back piece -- but what's above Jesus' head has others scratching theirs.

We got 3 guesses ...

1) An angel

2) Some kind of bird

3) a cherub

Got a better guess?  We'd love to hear it in the comments. So would *Mariah Carey*.







Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3FTFKglUs


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That's ugly


----------



## pixiejenna

What a mess if I paid to see her sing and that's what she did I'd be pissed. If her vocals are really messed up then I agree with Ladylouboution and she needs to call it quits. I honestly wonder what she has done to prepare for this tour, did she even train with a coach? Its just like anything else in life if you don't use it you loose it. 

Nicks coverup tattoo is ugly he would have been better off getting it removed. A really good tattoo artist could have come up with something better to cover up her name imo.


----------



## AEGIS

He did all of that to cover up Mariah? Dis tew much


----------



## TC1

Seems like he was working on that cover up awhile. I doubt it was done in one sitting.


----------



## berrydiva

What part of NEVER tattoo someone's name on you is it that people just can't understand? Kids....go for it. Parent...sure. The person giving you that hot-for-the-moment luvin'....NO!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Work in  progress? You can still see part of the 'h'


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassys said:


> Mariah Carey kicked off her Elusive Chanteuse World Tour last night in Tokyo.  And opening night was met with plenty of criticism.  Check a few videos inside...
> 
> MiMi put her impending divorce behind her and hit the stage at the Makuhari Messe Arena in Tokyo, Japan today (which was technically last night for Japan).  And based on a few videos and reviews, it wasn't all pretty.




What in the world was that? No Mimi No. Go get some rest and come back when your vocals are better.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> What part of NEVER tattoo someone's name on you is it that people just can't understand? Kids....go for it. Parent...sure. The person giving you that hot-for-the-moment luvin'....NO!!!!



I'm not putting anyone's name on my body;not mine, my mama's and damn sure not my SO's. I love him to death but it's just not happening. I kinda feel like it's the kiss of death in relationships.


----------



## Thingofbeauty




----------



## DivineMissM

Wow, he must be really pissed at her.  No way did he have to do all of that.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nick Cannon was always too much and never enough


----------



## yajaira

DivineMissM said:


> Wow, he must be really pissed at her.  No way did he have to do all of that.



I know right? I mean she's still the mother of his kids


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently split from husband Nick Cannon after just six years of marriage but Mariah Carey isn't letting her personal troubles get in the way of her professional life. 

The 44-year-old singer took to the stage in Chengdu in the Sichuan Province of China on Sunday night in a plunging corset and teeny-tiny underwear-flashing skirt. 

Indeed, Mariah's skirt was little more than a belt but that didn't seem to bother the diva. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-corset-concert-china.html#ixzz3G59XO8Vx


----------



## Chanel522

&#128561;&#128563;&#128584;


----------



## berrydiva

*sigh* Mariah. Girl.


----------



## Junkenpo

She still thinks she's 19 or 20 and Vision of Love just debuted. 

Love her and her tummy on that big screen behind her.


----------



## pixiejenna

All of her costumes make her look terrible ITA with junkenpo she is dressing like she's still 20. She has a good body but every thing she's wearing is not for her body type.  Also wtf is she doing on her knees on stage/sitting on stage? It seems like every concert she dose it goes from bad to worse.


----------



## bag-princess

Junkenpo said:


> *She still thinks she's 19 or 20 and Vision of Love just debuted*.
> 
> Love her and her tummy on that big screen behind her.





berrydiva said:


> *sigh* Mariah. Girl.




that is exactly what i was thinking!!!  she is one of those women that refuses to see what is really in their mirror!!

just.tragic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh. My. Gawd.

This is a woman either surrounded by "yes" people or just a ferocious refusal to accept the shape of her bod.


----------



## Nathalya

Horrible. But I must say that I am glad that at least she's wearing underwear...


----------



## stylemepretty

Dear God. I wish I could unsee that.


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## bagsforme

She doesn't have a bad looking body but that one outfit is so unflattering.


----------



## Lounorada

Oy, those last set of pictures...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Well...isn't this a Vision of Love...

Somebody tell me why Kermit didn't advise Miss Piggy that this was a bad career move. I keep expecting Mariah to "hiiiiya!" karate chop her mike


----------



## leeann

Wow that is 100% alcohol bloat.  If she would lay off the sauce for a week she would look 150%better..  You can see it in her face.  She would never be a size 2 but that facial bloat and beer gut would disappear.


----------



## ByeKitty

leeann said:


> Wow that is 100% alcohol bloat.  If she would lay off the sauce for a week she would look 150%better..  You can see it in her face.  She would never be a size 2 but that facial bloat and beer gut would disappear.


The thing with alcoholism is that, even though you KNOW you would look and feel better if you laid off of it for a week, it seems like an impossible task...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

But...didn't she look much slimmer than this just a few weeks ago?


----------



## Tivo

leeann said:


> Wow that is 100% alcohol bloat.  If she would lay off the sauce for a week she would look 150%better..  You can see it in her face.  She would never be a size 2 but that facial bloat and beer gut would disappear.


I agree. She looks terrible.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Lounorada said:


> Oy, those last set of pictures...





sometimes she looks thin... others bloated all in the neck and face...she really needs to stop with these costumes. I refuse to click the links with the singing I'll take what i've seen posted here.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> But...didn't she look much slimmer than this just a few weeks ago?




right i'm confused


----------



## lanasyogamama

me too


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was looking slimmer...

on instagram.

These pics are real life.


----------



## TC1

Thingofbeauty said:


> Well...isn't this a Vision of Love...
> 
> Somebody tell me why Kermit didn't advise Miss Piggy that this was a bad career move. I keep expecting Mariah to "hiiiiya!" karate chop her mike


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Wildfox Flagship Store Launch Party on Thursday (October 16) in West Hollywood, Calif.


----------



## anthrosphere

Sasha2012 said:


> Just Jared
> 
> Wildfox Flagship Store Launch Party on Thursday (October 16) in West Hollywood, Calif.



Oh my god.. a Wildfox store in Hollywood? JEALOUS. 

Ahem, sorry. Back on topic. Nick Cannon sure looks like he's having a good time there.


----------



## Sassys

Oh Mimi, what are we to do with you.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Oh Mimi, what are we to do with you.






   lawd!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

She really needs to stop trying to compete with these young acts out here. She's a legend! And this is just sad to watch.


----------



## Nathalya

berrydiva said:


> She really needs to stop trying to compete with these young acts out here. She's a legend! And this is just sad to watch.



I agree.  It is sad to watch. I can't even laugh or chuckle about this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jesus take the wheel.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Oh Mimi, what are we to do with you.


Just go out there naked, Mariah. Because it seems that's what you really want to do.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Is she losing her mind?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Oh Mimi, what are we to do with you.


No Mariah... no.


----------



## Blue Irina

She is a great talent but... WTF?


----------



## Freckles1

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jesus take the wheel.




There you go


----------



## Ladybug09

What is that outfit!!!??? I pray she's not having another breakdown, seriously.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Christ on a cracker that dress is fricking hideous!  The Empress has no clothes - they've all been replaced by prom dresses made out of my garbage bags.


----------



## MsHermesAU

berrydiva said:


> Did they not have a mic check or rehearsal? This is just bad.



Oh my goodness! I listened to the 'Hero' video and had to stop! She was singing so low and half the time sounded like she was talking, not singing. How sad  She really needs to stop so people can remember her for how she used to be


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm kinda surprised she's even on tour its not like her last album was a hit. And with her marriage heading to divorce i wonder if she's stable enough to tour.


----------



## michie

She obviously needs something to do to take her mind off everything. I suggest she gets with the rest of the Muppets and take Manhattan again.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Oh Mimi, what are we to do with you.



:weird:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> She obviously needs something to do to take her mind off everything. I suggest she gets with the rest of the Muppets and take Manhattan again.


No!

BWa hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pixiejenna said:


> I'm kinda *surprised she's even on tour its not like her last album was a hit.* And with her marriage heading to divorce i wonder if she's stable enough to tour.




I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Sasha2012

Even a diva such as Mariah Carey likes to get messy in the kitchen once in a while.

The Elusive Chanteuse was quite the chef as she whipped up pizzas with her three-year-old twins Morocco and Monroe during her tour stop in Malaysia.

Mariah, 44, shared a sweet four-way photo of their muscle work rolling out the dough, forming it into round and heart shapes and then topping them with sauce and all the fixings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-kitchen-twins-cute-snaps.html#ixzz3GpHvUN00


----------



## ChanelMommy

Awh. Well, that's sweet.


----------



## Junkenpo

wow... her little girl is starting to look like a big girl!  she so cute; growing up so fast!


----------



## zen1965

Mariah gets busy in the kitchen ... With her sunglasses on. Okaaaaay.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I think I remember some time back a post of her "cooking" she was lounging on a chaise in her kitchen


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I think I remember some time back a post of her "cooking" she was lounging on a chaise in her kitchen



 That was MTV Cribs


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> That was MTV Cribs




:giggles: and I think she had a glass of wine in her hand


----------



## Sassys

Monroe is HYSTERICAL!!  It's okay, you can share :lolots:

http://instagram.com/p/uGg2xDLeKF/?modal=true


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :giggles: and I think she had a glass of wine in her hand



Darling, she ALWAYS has a glass of wine or as she like to say "Splashes"


----------



## Sassys

In China


----------



## Sassys




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Darling, she ALWAYS has a glass of wine or as she like to say *"Splashes*"


----------



## berrydiva

I'm scared to watch



Sassys said:


>


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Darling, she ALWAYS has a glass of wine or as she like to say "Splashes"


Ok. I just might have to steal that


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> I'm scared to watch



Not as bad as the previously posted videos but not great.  She's singing to a track in some which is much louder than her voice(clearly they are compensating for her vocals) and still can't hit the high notes(one of the videos is just that her shreaking trying to hit them).  Still uncomfortably prancing around on stage with a lot of dancers, dancing circles around her. I think the track and dancers are going to be the glue for this tour.


----------



## Sassys

posted by B. Scott


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> posted by B. Scott



:weird:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> posted by B. Scott



She probably has one of her songs blasting out of that speaker


----------



## Thingofbeauty

OH MARIAH. You know those are not your thighs.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> posted by B. Scott


What's that pink netting fabric draped around her staircase? 

I like her necklace.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

berrydiva said:


> What's that pink netting fabric draped around her staircase?
> 
> I like her necklace.



I thought the same then I remembered whose home it is


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I thought the same then I remembered whose home it is



It's not her house, she is in China.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> It's not her house, she is in China.


So she (or whoever rented it for her) decided to Mariah it up a bit, I see.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> It's not her house, she is in China.





Renting? What's the pink stuff?


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Renting? What's the pink stuff?



No clue where they are at, but it can't be her house because she is on tour.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Oh Mariah.. It's not 1992 any more darling.. Let's move on, eh? Come on sweetie, take your happy pills and come lie down for a while.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> posted by B. Scott


----------



## HavPlenty

Sassys said:


> posted by B. Scott




She looks cute from the waist up.


----------



## Sassys

Apparently, June Ambrose is responsible for this foolishness


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ma'am! I do not need to be on the verge of seeing Mariah's Hello Kitty Kat!


----------



## AEGIS

Sassys said:


> Apparently, June Ambrose is responsible for this foolishness




Is that why June has been in Asia for so long?  June is not a good stylist imo--at least she cannot dress women.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ma'am! I do not need to be on the verge of seeing Mariah's Hello Kitty Kat!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ma'am! I do not need to be on the verge of seeing Mariah's Hello Kitty Kat!





you and me both!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey appears to be showing no signs of letting her love for barely-there stage attire wane.

With her tour winding through Asia, the Grammy-winning singer, 45, gave her fans in Taipei, Taiwan, an eyeful on Sunday, when she took to the stage in a metallic grey satin one-shoulder dress.

The star wore the same daring gown - which was slit up to the hip on one side, thus exposing her entire leg - when she performed in Shanghai, China, exactly a week before.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-wears-skimpy-dress-again.html#ixzz3HIaeF2rO


----------



## berrydiva

That stage outfit looks significantly better with the dark tights and boots. The MJ glove looks stupid. She still look like 'no' though.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She went higher with the slit.

She went HIGHER with the slit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is too much to bear.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lanasyogamama said:


> This is too much to bear.


That's what the dress said...


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> That stage outfit looks significantly better with the dark tights and boots. The MJ glove looks stupid. *She still look like 'no' though.*





Thingofbeauty said:


> *That's what the dress said..*.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thingofbeauty said:


> That's what the dress said...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm convinced she has a reverse funhouse mirror - it makes every outfit (no matter horrific) look like its being modelled on the Paris runways. (I call it Kardashian syndrome).


----------



## dangerouscurves

She could have stayed classy a la Barbara Streisand and she could be a legend.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> That's what the dress said...








dangerouscurves said:


> She could have stayed classy a la Barbara Streisand and she could be a legend.



Yes


----------



## Thingofbeauty

dangerouscurves said:


> She could have stayed classy a la Barbara Streisand and she could be a legend.


Yes. 

Oh Mariah. You can do better


----------



## HavPlenty

dangerouscurves said:


> She could have stayed classy a la Barbara Streisand and she could be a legend.


 
Mariah is already a musical legend.  I don't think anything she can do at this point will change that. She just needs to sit down somewhere and relax for a while. 

But I suspect her self esteem/ego has taken a big hit with her and Nick breaking up. She always seemed very self centered and narcissistic  and somewhat insecure (sp?) anyway. Not being wanted by your spouse anymore would be a serious blow to any woman let alone one who thrives on attention for her looks and body. Poor thing.

By the way, where's her old stand by, The Brat, lol.


----------



## Sassys

10/31/14-Australia


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Forgot your deck shoes? Mariah Carey needs a helping hand as she totters onto boat in £620 towering gold designer heels*

When it comes to her sense of style, practical is rarely ever a word used to describe it.
And Mariah Carey, 45, stayed true to form on Saturday, when she was spotted in Perth, Western Australia, wearing a pair of towering gold heels - while going for a boat ride.

Opting against boarding the vessel in a pair of deck shoes, the star appeared to feel more at ease in her gravity-defying metallic Yves Saint Laurent Tribute stilettos, which retail at an eye-watering £620.






The rest of her outfit veered more along the lines of convention, as she wore a multi-coloured wetsuit for her excursion.

But, in an effort to give the ensemble her own touch, the curvaceous Grammy winner ensured the top half plunged deeply, giving her an opportunity to show off her ample cleavage.

With an oversized pair of sunglasses framing her face, the star wore her honey brown tresses in a high ponytail.

She also added another glamorous touch to her ensemble with a pair of diamond studs.
And the star's heels proved to make manoeuvring quite award, as she needed a helping hand from a team of crew members while boarding the boat.

Mariah, who has recently finished touring Asia, has taken her Elusive Chanteuse tour to Australia and is due to perform in Perth on Sunday.

The singer seems in good spirits despite recent upheaval in her personal life - splitting from presenter husband Nick Cannon.

Nick, 33, first confirmed that the pair were living apart back in August and that they would be separating permanently. But the television host, writer, producer, director and singer harbours no hard feelings towards his ex-wife - who he married in 2008 after a whirlwind weeks-long romance.











What infuriates me most is to hear people slander @MariahCarey,' he wrote to his 4.9million followers on Twitter.

'I will forever be in debted [sic] to her for blessing me with our children.

'I will always love her unconditionally for this and so much more. @MariahCarey is an amazing Mother and I trust her wholeheartedly.'






Source: *Daily Mail*


----------



## Sassys

Oh Mimi


----------



## berrydiva

I'm simultaneously shocked that she's wearing heels with a wetsuit and not the least bit surprised that she's wearing heels with the wetsuit. 

What I really want to know is what's going on with that wetsuit? Are those shorts with long pants under them?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Oh Mimi


The very embodiment of elegance


----------



## berrydiva

I had to come back to these pics to just laugh again. She's cray. I wonder if she sees things in glitter and rainbows the way Neo saw binary in The Matrix.


----------



## ByeKitty

Thingofbeauty said:


> The very embodiment of elegance




Also, are those YSL tribute sandals? I haven't seen those in aaaaggggesssss.


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> Also, are those YSL tribute sandals? I haven't seen those in aaaaggggesssss.



I personally think shoes never go out of style, unless they are a shoe that was the "hit" of the season/year. i.e.: Manolo Timb boots


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> I personally think shoes never go out of style, unless they are a shoe that was the "hit" of the season/year. i.e.: Manolo Timb boots


I do think the tributes fit that description... It's just, the entire design looks dated to me. Platform and thin stiletto all.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey is renowned for her famously sexy style, but even she took fashion to a new level with the stage outfit she chose for her performances in Perth Australia - a glittering, strapless bodice and a cropped gold mini-skirt.

The 44 year-old songstress chose a gold microphone and wore shiny, metallic glove on her right hand, leaving her hair loose down her back and balancing in her strappy gold sandals.

The Emotions singer was literally singing in the rain as downpour soaked the arena, with crew members mopping the floor multiple times before the diva appeared. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-singing-love-life-boring.html#ixzz3HyD0UYI1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

The blue dress isn't bad...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Struggles to find something nice to say*


----------



## berrydiva

Mimi is sitting on what, like $500M right? I need her to start playing the part. I can't look at this mess anymore. lol.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Mimi is sitting on what, like $500M right? I need her to start playing the part. I can't look at this mess anymore. lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah Carey is renowned for her famously sexy style, but even she took fashion to a new level with the stage outfit she chose for her performances in Perth Australia - a glittering, strapless bodice and a cropped gold mini-skirt.
> 
> The 44 year-old songstress chose a gold microphone and wore shiny, metallic glove on her right hand, leaving her hair loose down her back and balancing in her strappy gold sandals.
> 
> The Emotions singer was literally singing in the rain as downpour soaked the arena, with crew members mopping the floor multiple times before the diva appeared.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-singing-love-life-boring.html#ixzz3HyD0UYI1



Dear god!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*A Photographer Claims It Costs $85,000 To Turn Mariah Into A Gorgeous Beauty-Dipped Butterfly*
*November 3, 2014 *







I know; there are several things wrong with that statement. First, Mariah Carey doesnt turn into a gorgeous anything; Mariah Carey is already the most gorgeous creature that ever existed, the end. Second, $85,000? More like $0, because you cant put a price on Mariahs beauty. Third, since when does Mariah require a photographer? Every picture of Mariah released in the past 10 years has been the same one, just with different hair and makeup added in Photoshop. If anything, it takes $85,000 worth of Photoshop.

But according to TMZ, a photographer has filed a lawsuit against Mimis record label claiming that Mimi owes him several thousand dollars after she bailed on a photo shoot for her album cover. The photographer is suing for $150,000, which includes his fee, plus the following expenses: $65,391 for a stylist, $9,600 for a hair stylist, $7,200 for a makeup artist, and $2,400 for a manicurist. In response to the lawsuit, Mimis record label claims they never fully agreed on the terms of the contract, and theyve pretty much told him to jog off.

Look, it doesnt take a trip to Judge Judy to see that this lawsuit is bogus. That entire break-down is lies upon lies, because we all know what it really costs to get Mimi camera ready:

18lb tub of crushed saltwater pearl dust to be used as highlighter on her chichis  $27,000
Motion-activated Ambien dispenser  $900
Ambien  $40,928
Collection of gorgeous unicorn hair wigs  $60,203 each
An assistant dressed as Hello Kitty to hand-feed Mimi her lunch  $350 for the costume, $0 for the assistant (she gets paid in Mimis love)
Post-shoot use of blur tool in Photoshop  Priceless

Then if theres any money left over in the budget, it goes to purchasing a couple pairs of those glasses with eyes painted on the lenses to make it look like shes still awake for when she eventually falls asleep mid-shoot.

*Source*: Dlisted


----------



## berrydiva

> Look, it doesnt take a trip to Judge Judy to see that this lawsuit is bogus. That entire break-down is lies upon lies, because we all know what it really costs to get Mimi camera ready:
> 
> 18lb tub of crushed saltwater pearl dust to be used as highlighter on her chichis  $27,000
> Motion-activated Ambien dispenser  $900
> Ambien  $40,928
> *[*]Collection of gorgeous unicorn hair wigs  $60,203 each
> [*]An assistant dressed as Hello Kitty to hand-feed Mimi her lunch  $350 for the costume, $0 for the assistant (she gets paid in Mimis love)*
> Post-shoot use of blur tool in Photoshop  Priceless


----------



## PurseNut911

Yikes, Mariah is still trying to wear show costumes that were geared for her much smaller frame (which was a long time ago). She looks even more ridiculous in her getups. 

She must have one of those slimming mirrors that you can find at carnivals. Lol


----------



## Sassys

Australia
Instagram


----------



## Sassys

I might go!


----------



## ByeKitty

Lollll koalas stink!! You can tell from Mariah's face that this one is no exception!


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> Lollll koalas stink!! You can tell from Mariah's face that this one is no exception!



Don't they have chlamydia as well? Yuck.


----------



## michie

ByeKitty said:


> Lollll koalas stink!! You can tell from Mariah's face that this one is no exception!



I don't know why ppl find them cute. They look like small, furry Benjamin Franklins.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Don't they have chlamydia as well? Yuck.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

NO
SUCH
THING
AS FIRST ANNUAL!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

michie said:


> I don't know why ppl find them cute. They look like small, furry Benjamin Franklins.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> I don't know why ppl find them cute. They look like small, furry Benjamin Franklins.


:lolots:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ByeKitty said:


> Lollll koalas stink!! You can tell from Mariah's face that this one is no exception!





YSoLovely said:


> Don't they have chlamydia as well? Yuck.



The things I learn on TPF!

Well it looks like it's loving her just as much as her children


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> I don't know why ppl find them cute. They look like small, furry Benjamin Franklins.






they do!!!!




YSoLovely said:


> Don't they have chlamydia as well? Yuck.


Not all but most!! Yup!


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey's larger than life personality matched her equally substantial curves as the songstress continued her tour of Australia in her controversial figure hugging garments.

Grasping a gold microphone, the diva wowed at Adelaide Entertainment Center on Wednesday night.

The 44-year-old, who is currently on a world tour promoting her new album "The Elusive Chanteuse", has been strengthening her professional relationship with Australian X Factor talent, Nathaniel Willemse, who she has showed with affection on social media.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iel-Willemse-Adelaide-show.html#ixzz3IFt7XsrZ


----------



## HavPlenty

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah Carey's larger than life personality matched her equally substantial curves as the songstress continued her tour of Australia in her controversial figure hugging garments.
> 
> Grasping a gold microphone, the diva wowed at Adelaide Entertainment Center on Wednesday night.
> 
> The 44-year-old, who is currently on a world tour promoting her new album "The Elusive Chanteuse", has been strengthening her professional relationship with Australian X Factor talent, Nathaniel Willemse, who she has showed with affection on social media.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iel-Willemse-Adelaide-show.html#ixzz3IFt7XsrZ




I feel some kind of way about these pics with this little boy, lol. And the shade at the beginning of this article...


Please somebody help this woman.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

That gold dress thing is the worst


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bye.


----------



## Sassys

Jesus Christ, Mariah dislocated her *shoulder *damn near 2yrs ago. WHY is she still wearing a arm warmer/glove??????


----------



## ByeKitty

I just don't understand what she sees or thinks that makes her go out dressed like that...


----------



## michie

She's built like a horse on Prednisone.


----------



## Sassys

Instagram

Mommy-daughter Christmas shopping!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ, Mariah dislocated her *shoulder *damn near 2yrs ago. WHY is she still wearing a arm warmer/glove??????



LOL, My Mom dislocated her shoulder when she was 73, and she was back to babysitting my then 1 year old daughter 3 months later.  

She's clearly trying to hide aging hands, but I'm surprised her hands would look bad, that's usually more of a problem for the super skinny ladies like Angelina.



michie said:


> She's built like a horse on Prednisone.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> LOL, My Mom dislocated her shoulder when she was 73, and she was back to babysitting my then 1 year old daughter 3 months later.
> 
> *She's clearly trying to hide aging hands*, but I'm surprised her hands would look bad, that's usually more of a problem for the super skinny ladies like Angelina.



But, she is only covering one hand


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> But, she is only covering one hand



attention seeking


----------



## DC-Cutie

it would actually look better if she just wore 2 gloves.  This one hand mess is just ova tha top....  That's Mariah for ya though.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> LOL, My Mom dislocated her shoulder when she was 73, and she was back to babysitting my then 1 year old daughter 3 months later.
> 
> She's clearly trying to hide aging hands, but I'm surprised her hands would look bad, that's usually more of a problem for the super skinny ladies like Angelina.



My friend had double hip replacement and was back in karate class in 10 weeks. Mariah is a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's starting to look like Sally Struther's little sister...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> she's starting to look like Sally Struther's little sister...


Oh dear GOD!


----------



## AEGIS

the title of this thread should be amended


----------



## AEGIS

lanasyogamama said:


> LOL, My Mom dislocated her shoulder when she was 73, and she was back to babysitting my then 1 year old daughter 3 months later.
> 
> She's clearly trying to hide aging hands, *but I'm surprised her hands would look bad, that's usually more of a problem for the super skinny ladies like Angelina.*





...or women that use them. pointing doesn't cause that much work.


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> Also, are those YSL tribute sandals? I haven't seen those in aaaaggggesssss.



I thankfully only have one pair and they're my actual nude.  But yes IA they're a bit dated.


----------



## Sassys

Sydney


----------



## berrydiva

I just let out the loudest sigh just now. It was actually painful too.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I just let out the loudest sigh just now. It was actually painful too.




I'm with ya, I think a cracked a rib and punctured a lung from my huge sigh of horror/shock/disbelief. 
Mariah, Mariah...MARIAH. I shake my head at you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I used to like June Ambrose, but I think she's on tour with Mariah just to get a free trip to get to see all of Asia and Sydney...  Because styling, she ain't doing.


----------



## pink1

Wonder if she is on prednisone?  I have an auto-immune disease so I'm on and off it all the time (and have the lovely moon face and water retention).  Her face looks like that to me.


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> I used to like June Ambrose, but I think she's on tour with Mariah just to get a free trip to get to see all of Asia and Sydney...  Because styling, she ain't doing.




Ah Mariah. Is that a lacefront?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Sydney


This is why the aliens refuse to come visit us.

SMH. Looking like a d@mn oil slick...


----------



## bella601

Sassys said:


> Sydney




Is she expecting


----------



## Sassys

bella601 said:


> Is she expecting



expecting what exactly? Mariah is not pregnant. She is still *****ing about being pregnant in 2010. No way in hell would she get pregnant again :lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *expecting what exactly?* Mariah is not pregnant. She is still *****ing about being pregnant in 2010.





a miracle would be nice! 

and yes the way that she still goes on about carrying those twins - i just can't see her pregnant again.


----------



## knasarae

She looks so unfortunate.  I don't see how this stuff is even comfortable for her to wear.


----------



## bag-princess

*Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous Gets New Life at NBC, Nick Cannon to Host*







Your champagne wishes and caviar dreams have come true.
 NBC is planning to revive _Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous_, the syndicated, unscripted series that visited the homes of the very wealthy to show regular joes how the other half lives.


Robin Leach hosted the original _Lifestyles_, which aired from the mid-1980s to the mid-90s; per _The Hollywood Reporter_, which first reported the news, _Americas Got Talent_ emcee Nick Cannon will take his place in the new incarnation.
 The updated _Lifestyles_ reportedly will be told from Cannons   point of view and will include wealthy tech entrepreneurs; it also will   include coverage of the philanthropic efforts of its subjects.
 Esquire Network (formerly Style) originally revived the concept last year but ultimately did not move forward with the project.






http://tvline.com/2014/11/12/lifesty...c-nick-cannon/


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I remember watching that show as a child 
If Nick is going to host it must be in the works to make it much different than it was back then.


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I remember watching that show as a child
> If Nick is going to host it must be in the works to make it much different than it was back then.





yes it will be -

"The updated _Lifestyles_ reportedly will be told from Cannons    point of view and will include wealthy tech entrepreneurs; it also will    include coverage of the philanthropic efforts of its subjects."


----------



## CobaltBlu

Champagne wishes and Caviar dreams!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Sounds like MTV Cribs extended to more than just the house.


----------



## Tivo

Junkenpo said:


> Sounds like MTV Cribs extended to more than just the house.


Or VH1's Fabulous Life. I used to love that show but I don't like the new episodes because today's lifestyles seem so fake to me. Nobody seems to be truly enjoying themselves.


----------



## Ladybug09

Junkenpo said:


> Sounds like MTV Cribs extended to more than just the house.



Haha I was going to say the same earlier today.....lol


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Tivo said:


> Or VH1's Fabulous Life. I used to love that show but I don't like the new episodes because today's lifestyles seem so fake to me. Nobody seems to be truly enjoying themselves.


Very true. So much focus of appearances and not experiences


----------



## Sassys

Thanksgiving
Instagram

Looks lIke they didn't sell the LA house as reported a few months back.
http://www.tmz.com/2014/07/26/nick-cannon-mariah-carey-home-bel-air-mansion-photos/#ixzz38sXL1yTW


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mariah really isn't all there...


----------



## lulu212121

Thingofbeauty said:


> Mariah really isn't all there...


 She hasn't been for several years, now. Sad.


----------



## uhpharm01

lulu212121 said:


> She hasn't been for several years, now. Sad.



Poor thing. Hopefully she can get it together.


----------



## Tivo

lulu212121 said:


> She hasn't been for several years, now. Sad.


I wonder what happened to her. She was never rumored to use drugs but could it just be the drinking?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I like that she dresses her little girl like a little girl


----------



## Lounorada

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like that she dresses her little girl like a little girl


 
Agree  I always give her props for dressing her kids like kids.


----------



## Pia Ismea

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like that she dresses her little girl like a little girl



I agree. That's the first thing I noticed. I like designer clothing for children, as long as the child is comfortable and doesn't look like he or she is dressed for a hot date and a night on the town..


----------



## Sasha2012

Little diva Monroe is too cute.



Pia Ismea said:


> I agree. That's the first thing I noticed. I like designer clothing for children, as long as the child is comfortable and doesn't look like he or she is dressed for a hot date and a night on the town..



 agreed.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Pia Ismea said:


> I agree. That's the first thing I noticed. I like designer clothing for children, *as long as the child is comfortable and doesn't look like he or she is dressed for a hot date and a night on the town*..



 I know what you mean


----------



## Sassys

I also, like when ever I see video of her and her kids, they are always pulling away from the nanny and reaching or her (their Mother). Monroe is always snatching away from the help and reaching for her mother. Blue Ivy also, reaches for her mother and not the Nanny.


----------



## Nathalya

Sassys said:


> I also, like when ever I see video of her and her kids, they are always pulling away from the nanny and reaching or her (their Mother). Monroe is always snatching away from the help and reaching for her mother. Blue Ivy also, reaches for her mother and not the Nanny.


----------



## morgan20

Lol I see what you guys did there 'cough Kim'


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> I wonder what happened to her. She was never rumored to use drugs but could it just be the drinking?



I think it's the drinking combined with her hello kitty/butterfly/rainbow unicorn fantasies in her head.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's medicated personally 




*Mariah and Nick We Still Break Bread as a Family*

 

*        12/2/2014 12:30 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*






Mariah Carey* and* Nick Cannon* have quietly figured out how to remain a family for the sake of their kids ... and they successfully spent the first big holiday together since they separated.

Mariah made it SEEM like Thanksgiving was Cannon free ... posting a pic of her in the foyer of a home.

But we know not only was Nick there ... it was HIS L.A. home.

Our Carey/Cannon sources say their relationship was extremely toxic when they were together, but they actually get along as friends now and both are committed to the welfare of their 3-year-old twins.

We're told Thanksgiving was calm and happy, although Mariah and the kids bolted for a hotel after the meal.

As for how the kids are doing ... we're told they're not really conscious or affected by the separation, because they're used to being cared for by one parent or the other ... interaction with both Mariah and Nick was infrequent over the last 3 years.








Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3KkVGuS6X


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hope that is true.

Mariah has been on something since she had her breakdown. 15 years ago and probably longer. And she loves to drink champagne. This is nothing new.


----------



## Sassys

Since when is that Nick's house lol That is the house they bought in LA when they got married (which is still for sale).


----------



## AEGIS

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I like that she dresses her little girl like a little girl




Mariah is too feminine to dress her daughter any other way imo.


----------



## Tivo

Mariah is so awkward.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey was so consumed with divorce talk Tuesday evening ... she blew off her scheduled taped performance for the Rockefeller Center tree lighting ceremony ... and when she finally showed up the pissed off NBC honchos sent her packing.

Carey was supposed to tape a segment for the live show that airs Wednesday night. But as fans waited for hours in the rainy, cold night , there was no Mariah in sight.

People connected to the hotel tell us  ... Mariah was ensconced in her East Side hotel, yacking with her lawyer on the phone about her divorce. People who overheard her say it did not seem nasty ... she was going over the property settlement.

When she pulled up to Rockefeller Center more than 3 hours late, she was still on the phone and people overheard her continuing to talk divorce.

NBC execs were full on enraged -- ditto the crew -- and Mariah's people were told to just go home. We're told she really wanted to perform, but the network had clearly had enough.

We're told Mariah was upset because she didn't want to disappoint her fans or the network.   

Calls to Mariah's rep were not returned.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3KqXgM8pU


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## Swanky

Good.  Bye.  I have no tolerance for that unprofessionalism


----------



## berrydiva

Unlike Mariah to not make her appearance but I guess she's got her $500m to protect.


----------



## Swanky

Gonna be hard to protect it if she can't work though.  She had 22 other hours in the day. . . .


----------



## DC-Cutie

In all the years of her career, one thing you never hear of is her missing performances.  Diva antics, yes.  A bit too much to handle, of course.

so this must have been super important.  We have ALL been there in some capacity.  Missing meetings at work due to other pressing issues.


----------



## DivineMissM

Awww, bummer.  I was looking forward to her performance.


----------



## HavPlenty

Did she have a pre nup?


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> In all the years of her career, one thing you never hear of is her missing performances.  Diva antics, yes.  A bit too much to handle, of course.
> 
> so this must have been super important.  We have ALL been there in some capacity.  Missing meetings at work due to other pressing issues.


Yeah...Mariah has never been one to be unprofessional like this so I'm thinking this conversation involved more than property...maybe the kids.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Gonna be hard to protect it if she can't work though.  She had 22 other hours in the day. . . .


She's also been in this entertainment game for 25 years (maybe more) and this is the very first time I've ever heard of her not making an appearance or being late. So I think she'll be fine workwise.


----------



## Swanky

Ok


----------



## Swanky

*Mariah Carey NBC Gambles ... She is Performing Live *

 *        12/3/2014 8:44 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE






NBC just realized *Mariah Carey* is worth the hassle ... because they have now booked her to perform live tonight ... this after pulling the plug on her Tuesday night. 

TMZ broke the story that Mariah showed up more than 3 hours late for a taped performance that was supposed to air during the Christmas tree lighting ceremony Wednesday night in Rockefeller Center. She was delayed because she was yacking with her lawyer about the divorce settlement with husband Nick. When she finally showed up, frustrated* NBC execs sent her packing*.

But, NBC had a change of heart and they are now rolling the dice that she will show up tonight. It's interesting ... the decision comes after *LeAnn Rimes* tweeted that she would have more air time, insinuating it was because of 'the Mariah problem.'

The tree lighting ceremony just got more interesting.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3KsDVivUd


----------



## Sassys

Tonight

Looks like she jumped out the car, told her driver keep the engine running, I'll be right back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She showed up to perform live!  Not the best performance but she kept her commitment


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw her perform it was on in the break room when my lunch started. It was better than the stuff we saw from her tour, but not anything special. She was off at times and couldn't hit the high notes.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Thingofbeauty

She honoured her commitment. I admire that.

I think she is under enormous emotional strain and trying to keep up her life as normal, which of course only adds to the strain.

I'm prepared to cut her a fair bit of slack. She's doing a lot better than I would have.


----------



## AEGIS

hmmm that is the first time I've heard of her doing this which makes me VERY curious about this phone call.


----------



## Sassys

I can hear she is singing to a track (I can hear her album vocals in the background, you can really hear it at 3:18)


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> I'm prepared to cut her a fair bit of slack. She's doing a lot better than I would have.





AEGIS said:


> hmmm that is the first time I've heard of her doing this which makes me VERY curious about this phone call.



Ditto to both.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Thingofbeauty said:


> She honoured her commitment. I admire that.
> 
> *I think she is under enormous emotional strain and trying to keep up her life as normal, which of course only adds to the strain.*
> 
> I'm prepared to cut her a fair bit of slack. She's doing a lot better than I would have.



Yes


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I see she has a glove thing to match each outfit


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I see she has a glove thing to match each outfit



Roc and Roe will be in college before her shoulder accident heals.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> I can hear she is singing to a track (I can hear her album vocals in the background, you can really hear it at 3:18)




Oh my...  She does not sound good at all.


----------



## guccimamma

AEGIS said:


> Mariah is too feminine to dress her daughter any other way imo.



i am loving her daughter's patent mary janes....those were my faves when i was little.


----------



## michie

That's not album vocals (unfortunately). It's a pre-recorded track that sounded just as bad as she probably would've sounded live. It's on TMZ.


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Roc and Roe will be in college before her shoulder accident heals.





I have a real soft spot for _Miss Mariah_ and I get a kick out of her "divanness."


----------



## Sasha2012

Those isolated vocals tho...


----------



## morgan20

I have no volume....is it only me?


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Those isolated vocals tho...



I don't understand why she had to do all of those runs. It just sounds so so so bad.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Roc and Roe will be in college before her shoulder accident heals.



she's such a drama queen!


----------



## uhpharm01

Why she is always wearing a glove on her right hand? What happened to her right hand?


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> Why she is always wearing a glove on her right hand? What happened to her right hand?



Nothing happened to it. She fell and dislocated her shoulder 2yrs ago.


----------



## Antonia

It's so sad when someone with so much singing talent has voice problems.....I remember when Whitney Houston had this same issue.


----------



## Freckles1

Thingofbeauty said:


> She honoured her commitment. I admire that.
> 
> I think she is under enormous emotional strain and trying to keep up her life as normal, which of course only adds to the strain.
> 
> I'm prepared to cut her a fair bit of slack. She's doing a lot better than I would have.




Absolutely and I thought she was fantastic!!! Good grief she's got more talent in her little finger that i do in my entire being!!! Great performance!!!


----------



## AEGIS

It must hurt her that her instrument is nowhere near as great as it used to be.


----------



## berrydiva

She probably just needs practice, exercise and to give up drinking.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Maybe she didn't warm up enough? Singing in the cold is not easy from what I hear.


----------



## Sassys

meluvs2shop said:


> Maybe she didn't warm up enough? Singing in the cold is not easy from what I hear.



Wasn't that cold yesterday. She has sung live in the bitter cold (half naked)


----------



## DC-Cutie

meluvs2shop said:


> Maybe she didn't warm up enough? Singing in the cold is not easy from what I hear.



Her voice has been like this for a while. Cold weather, has nothing to do with it. 

She can't go from deep to high notes like she used to. It's a real struggle. I still like MiMi and her dramatic self


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Wasn't that cold yesterday. She has sung live in the bitter cold (half naked)




:


----------



## Sassys

~Fabulousity~ said:


> :



I remember I was at a party in Times Square and we watched this performance from the window. It was 12 degrees outside that night and she wasn't struggling.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> I remember I was at a party in Times Square and we watched this performance from the window. It was 12 degrees outside that night and she wasn't struggling.





she sure isn't and it must be cold cause the guys have on coats, hats and scarves!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sassys said:


> I remember I was at a party in Times Square and we watched this performance from the window. It was 12 degrees outside that night and she wasn't struggling.




Aww, tacky and mule loving dramatic diva that she is looked and sounded great that night.  Her performances may not be as flawless as they used to be, but the poptarts these days do not come close in terms of talent and voice.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I remember I was at a party in Times Square and we watched this performance from the window. It was 12 degrees outside that night and she wasn't struggling.


This album was the last time she really sound great. I don't know what happened after E=MC2 that her voice just went down. I have faith in Mimi though that she can get it together.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> This album was the last time she really sound great. I don't know what happened after E=MC2 that her voice just went down. I have faith in Mimi though that she can get it together.



Maybe suffered from Postpartum after the twins and started drinking heavily. The weight gain (she gained 80 pounds with the twins), lead to depression.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> I remember I was at a party in Times Square and we watched this performance from the window. It was 12 degrees outside that night and she wasn't struggling.




Damn that brought back memories. That was a great album.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/article/mariah-carey-nick-cannon-split-contentious?xid=rss-topheadlines

*Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon's Split Heats Up*

Though both have stayed relatively mum since their split, things between Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon seem to be getting contentious. 

According to a source, Carey was late for Tuesday's Rockefeller Center Christmas tree taping because she was on the phone dealing with their divorce. 

"She was on the phone for probably close to five hours straight with lawyers," says a source. 

The delay caused her to be three hours late to the taping, leaving fans waiting in the rain. 

"She would never want to upset her fans," the source explains, stressing that the call was a crucial one because Carey and Cannon are "arguing over property and custody of the twins, [Monroe and Moroccan]." 

Reps for Cannon and Carey did not comment. 

The growing strain has been difficult for the singer. 

"She's trying to keep it together," adds the source. "She's focused on caring for her children and her upcoming five sold-out Christmas engagements in New York." 

The latest development comes just a week after Cannon paid a Thanksgiving visit to Carey and their twins, whom they both remained committed to. 

"I think they're trying to work all these details out on property and the kids before it gets filed," the source says, adding that Cannon and Carey have yet to file official papers. "They communicate because of the kids."


----------



## berrydiva

I honestly think Mariah could give 2 damns about the property....but dem babies are not a game to her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> I honestly think Mariah could give 2 damns about the property....but dem babies are not a game to her.


Agreed


----------



## meluvs2shop

I didn't see these two lasting forever or anything but I actually thought they would last longer. :/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

meluvs2shop said:


> I didn't see these two lasting forever or anything but I actually thought they would last longer. :/


They lasted longer than I thought they would


----------



## ByeKitty

Freckles1 said:


> Absolutely and I thought she was fantastic!!! Good grief she's got more talent in her little finger that i do in my entire being!!! Great performance!!!


Her voice just sounds like it needs a good rest... Anyway, she sounds pretty fantastic live when you compare her to Courtney Love!


----------



## DivineMissM

ByeKitty said:


> Her voice just sounds like it needs a good rest... Anyway, she sounds pretty fantastic live when you compare her to Courtney Love!




Well, *I* would sound fantastic compared to Courtney Love.  

But yes, Mariah could sing circles around most other singers.  Even when she's not at the top of her game.


----------



## Sassys

Book signing at Barnes and Noble


----------



## knasarae

I saw him on Michael & Kelly yesterday morning to talk about this book series.  He's a good business man indeed.

They also talked "vaguely" about him covering up the MARIAH tattoo on his back.  Now it's a cross and some other stuff.  He also said two little cherub angels for Roc & Roe.  They showed a picture real quick.. you can't even tell Mariah was ever there.  (I say vaguely cause they never mentioned the original tattoo was Mariah's name.  I guess he's probably not allowed to say that)


----------



## guccimamma

hate this. don't put your already filthy-rich, overexposed, (yes, i think they are adorable) kids on a book with their name on the title.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> hate this. don't put your already filthy-rich, overexposed, (yes, i think they are adorable) kids on a book with their name on the title.



He isn't the first to do it, nor the last.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> hate this. don't put your already filthy-rich, overexposed, (yes, i think they are adorable) kids on a book with their name on the title.


Funny that you say that because I've never really thought of her kids as overexposed. i know she posts a lot of pictures of them but now that you mention it, I guess they are a bit overexposed.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Funny that you say that because I've never really thought of her kids as overexposed. i know she posts a lot of pictures of them but now that you mention it, I guess they are a bit overexposed.



No more than other people constantly emailing or facebook/instagram posting pics of their kids. I had to tell a friend to stop sending me weekly pics of his damn kid. It was annoying. He said to me "people like it". I told him, no they don't they just don't have the guts to tell you to stop, but I do have the guts and I would like you to stop.

I also can't stand when I don't speak to him for awhile and he sends me a "how are you text". I then say, I am good "how are you and your family", immediately he says fine and sends a pick of his kid . I din't ask to see a damn pic of your kid, I asked how are you and your family.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> No more than other people constantly emailing or facebook/instagram posting pics of their kids. I had to tell a friend to stop sending me weekly pics of his damn kid. It was annoying. He said to me "people like it". I told him, no they don't they just don't have the guts to tell you to stop, but I do have the guts and I would like you to stop.


 Maybe that's why it seemed so normal to me...people really do overshare too much don't they.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Maybe that's why it seemed so normal to me...people really do overshare too much don't they.



My BFF teases me, and says "I don't think you would mind, if you thought his daughter was cute; but since you don't think she is cute, that is why it annoys you"


----------



## Chanel522

He's on The Chew right now. Must be making his rounds today! Lol


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No more than other people constantly emailing or facebook/instagram posting pics of their kids. I had to tell a friend to stop sending me weekly pics of his damn kid. It was annoying. He said to me "people like it". I told him, no they don't they just don't have the guts to tell you to stop, but I do have the guts and I would like you to stop.
> 
> *I also can't stand when I don't speak to him for awhile and he sends me a "how are you text". I then say, I am good "how are you and your family", immediately he says fine and sends a pick of his kid* . I din't ask to see a damn pic of your kid, I asked how are you and your family.





:lolots::lolots::lolots:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Maybe that's why it seemed so normal to me...people really do overshare too much don't they.



i'd be super private with my kids if i were a rich superstar. but i'm not rich, nor a superstar...so i guess i don't get to cast my vote on that subject.

i don't post photos of my kids anywhere, and i don't think you can find their names online...unless it was released by school or sports team.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tivo

guccimamma said:


> i'd be super private with my kids if i were a rich superstar. but i'm not rich, nor a superstar...so i guess i don't get to cast my vote on that subject.
> 
> *i don't post photos of my kids anywhere,* and i don't think you can find their names online...unless it was released by school or sports team.



That's really smart.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Book signing at Barnes and Noble



That looks just like the kids, but I don't like he making money off them like that.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> i'd be super private with my kids if i were a rich superstar. but i'm not rich, nor a superstar...so i guess i don't get to cast my vote on that subject.
> 
> i don't post photos of my kids anywhere, and i don't think you can find their names online...unless it was released by school or sports team.


+1. I would be the same way. Whenever I see one of those memes where some kids' picture was used to make it, I always wonder how the parent feels.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

guccimamma said:


> i'd be super private with my kids if i were a rich superstar. but i'm not rich, nor a superstar...so i guess i don't get to cast my vote on that subject.
> 
> i don't post photos of my kids anywhere, and i don't think you can find their names online...unless it was released by school or sports team.



Same here, it's rare that a pic of my daughter is on social media. I always smh at people who constantly post pics of their children because anything can be done with pics.


----------



## Tivo

Someone released the mic feed of Mariah's vocal's during the Rockafeller performance and it's WORSE than you can even imagine! Can someone please post it because I don't know how to imbed video.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Someone released the mic feed of Mariah's vocal's during the Rockafeller performance and it's WORSE than you can even imagine! Can someone please post it because I don't know how to imbed video.




http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/is...-of-mariah-careys-awful-holida-1666529981/all


----------



## Tivo

Thank you Sassys!


----------



## Sasha2012

There is no doubt that for many, that Christmas can be an emotional time of year.

And for Mariah Carey - who split this year with her husband Nick Cannon - it all became too much as she performed her famous Christmas hits at the Beacon Theatre show in New York City on Monday.

Mariah, 45, struggled to hold back the tears while performing on stage, obviously in a reflective mood after everything that has happened to her recently. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-singing-Christmas-concert.html#ixzz3M4aL46Av


----------



## berrydiva

You know what...she looks good. I'm rooting for Mimi.


----------



## LavenderIce

She does look good.  Much better than what she wore on her Asia tour.  I hope she sounded good too.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Yes she looks much better!


----------



## Chanel522

berrydiva said:


> You know what...she looks good. I'm rooting for Mimi.




I'm right there w you cheering her on!


----------



## AEGIS

are his kids getting a cut from the book since it is their name and likeness?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She looks good when her dresses fit right


----------



## knasarae

AEGIS said:


> are his kids getting a cut from the book since it is their name and likeness?



I would hope some of it is being put in their trust funds.  Or maybe it's a branding that's been set up in a way that they can run it in the future (kind of like Mary Kate and Ashley).  Nick is a very good business man and adores his children... I'd like to think he has their best interest at hand for this.


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> You know what...she looks good. I'm rooting for Mimi.




Me too!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lola69

He criticizes Mariah for wanting them to be stars then uses their names in a book?


----------



## Swanky

*Mariah Carey sued by 'overworked and underpaid' former assistant demanding more than 4,000 hours of overtime pay*

Mariah Carey is facing yet another lawsuit.
A former assistant to the 44-year-old star filed a lawsuit in Manhattan federal court seeking 'a significant amount of money', according to Page Six.
Ylser Oliver, 49, claims she was forced to work seven days a week and 16 hour days without receiving any overtime pay. 










 
Another one: A former assistant to Mariah Carey filed a lawsuit in federal court seeking 'a significant amount of money', pictured performing in New York on Monday

Mariah Carey breaks down in tears singing 'Hero' on stage







The PA also alleges that she was not given meal breaks during her over seven years of service to the pop star.  
Her duties included cleaning Mariah's Tribeca New York home, packing her suitcases and taking care of 'personal needs'. 






 
Overworked: Ylser Oliver claims she was forced to work seven days a week and 16 hour days for Mariah without receiving any overtime pay

Her suit claims she traveled with the singer and took care of both her personal and private correspondence. 
After years of service starting in May 2007 she eventually quit in June 2014. 
'My client put her family's life on hold while tending to Mariah Carey's family, and Mariah repaid her by underpaying her,' Oliver's attorney Matthew Blit stated, according to Page Six.
'My client is a very hardworking woman who treated Mariah and her family like her own, working all hours of the day and night,' Blit said. 'Even celebrities are required to abide by the law.' 
He would not, however, say exactly how much his client was suing for, other than her being entitled to overtime pay. 
However during the seven years she was in Mariah's employment, the unpaid overtime totals more than 4,000 hours. 
Carey has developed a reputation as something of a diva over the course of her 25 year career.
Another recent lawsuit brought by a photographer against the singer's record label shed some light on the enormous amount of expense required to get her ready for a photoshoot.
According to a report in TMZ, the singer needs a whopping $85,000 worth of glamming up before she even starts to strike a pose in front of the camera.
The lawsuit has been brought by a photographer who claims he prepared a photoshoot for the singer's album cover only for it to be cancelled for 'no reason'.
The photographer is suing for his $150,000 fee, but Mariah's record label is claiming 'they never fully agreed on the terms of the contract... so there's no breach,' according to TMZ.
Meanwhile, the star has not escaped controversy during her Australian tour, with recent reports suggesting one of her local support acts was axed from her Perth show allegedly for being female.
Singer Natalia claimed she was told at the last minute that she would no longer be required to perform as her support act, with some reports suggesting that the pop star felt threatened by the upstart. 

But a spokesman for Mariah Carey denied the singer was involved in the decision to axe Natalia.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2880162/Mariah-Carey-faces-new-lawsuit-former-assistant-claims-overworked-underpaid-star.html#ixzz3MS9Qh8tw


----------



## Alexenjie

I have never understood why women with huge breasts would feel the need to wear very low cut clothing so that their beasts can be viewed by everyone. It looks awful to me, very unsexy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It is possible to do it tastefully - it just requires good fitting underwear/architecture going on underneath her clothes.

*smh* this case reminds me of the "second industry" of Hollywood/celebrities re: the staff that do the work as Chris Rock said.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It is possible to do it tastefully - it just requires good fitting underwear/architecture going on underneath her clothes.
> 
> *smh* this case reminds me of the "second industry" of Hollywood/celebrities re: the staff that do the work as Chris Rock said.


For some reason the word "architecture" is making me giggle


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well..they are BIG boobs


----------



## karo

Looked like so much fun to be at her Christmas concert. I love her Christmas album.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was just watching her live Joy to the World when she teeny tiny and she actually moved across the stage dancing. Instead of standing in one position holding the mic...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> There is no doubt that for many, that Christmas can be an emotional time of year.
> 
> And for Mariah Carey - who split this year with her husband Nick Cannon - it all became too much as she performed her famous Christmas hits at the Beacon Theatre show in New York City on Monday.
> 
> Mariah, 45, struggled to hold back the tears while performing on stage, obviously in a reflective mood after everything that has happened to her recently.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-singing-Christmas-concert.html#ixzz3M4aL46Av



Why does she insist on wearing those one-arm/hand glove every time she performs? But she looks good in the white dress.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dangerouscurves said:


> Why does she insist on wearing those one-arm/hand glove every time she performs? But she looks good in the white dress.



Allegedly, it's a sort of disguise for a compression type device. She's been wearing them since the accident.


----------



## pixiejenna

Alexenjie said:


> I have never understood why women with huge breasts would feel the need to wear very low cut clothing so that their beasts can be viewed by everyone. It looks awful to me, very unsexy.




Because when you buy them you want to show them off. Most women I know who naturally have large breasts tend to cover them up. Everyone I know with implants proudly shoves them in your face any chance they get. The only person I know with implants that doesn't shove them in your face is a breast cancer survivor.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Because when you buy them you want to show them off. Most women I know who naturally have large breasts tend to cover them up. Everyone I know with implants proudly shoves them in your face any chance they get. The only person I know with implants that doesn't shove them in your face is a breast cancer survivor.


Yes, I hear that again and again.


----------



## Compass Rose

pixiejenna said:


> Because when you buy them you want to show them off. Most women I know who naturally have large breasts tend to cover them up. Everyone I know with implants proudly shoves them in your face any chance they get. The only person I know with implants that doesn't shove them in your face is a breast cancer survivor.


 Yes.


----------



## Staci_W

I have implants and I most definitely do not shove them in people's faces.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have natural boobs and I pretty much shove them in people's faces LOL.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

What?  the hell kinda...... Never mind.

My d-cup tatas are very much home grown and I put them on display quite often.  Not as much as Mariah or Kim K but I def don't go out of my way to cover them up. For what? Mimi probably lets her boobs hang out all the time because she likes them that way, plain and simple. I doubt it's any deeper than that.


----------



## Sassys

Well she paid money for them lol For those who think they are real 

Halloween 1997


----------



## ChanelMommy

Oh my gosh, she's still pretty but the angle, I don't know but her head looks oddly proportioned to her body, she looks like she has a big head!


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> Allegedly, it's a sort of disguise for a compression type device. She's been wearing them since the accident.



Wasn't the accident was long time ago? I've seen some pics of her doing daily stuff without the compression device.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Well she paid money for them lol For those who think they are real
> 
> Halloween 1997



That's her Halloween costume? Oh Mimi.


----------



## Ladybug09

pixiejenna said:


> Because when you buy them you want to show them off. Most women I know who naturally have large breasts tend to cover them up. Everyone I know with implants proudly shoves them in your face any chance they get. The only person I know with implants that doesn't shove them in your face is a breast cancer survivor.



Yup!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

But don't boobs get bigger with weight gain?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Mariah Carey sued by 'overworked and underpaid' former assistant demanding more than 4,000 hours of overtime pay*
> 
> Mariah Carey is facing yet another lawsuit.
> A former assistant to the 44-year-old star filed a lawsuit in Manhattan federal court seeking 'a significant amount of money', according to Page Six.
> Ylser Oliver, 49, claims she was forced to work seven days a week and 16 hour days without receiving any overtime pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/19/2415020200000578-2880162-image-m-71_1418969652934.jpg
> Another one: A former assistant to Mariah Carey filed a lawsuit in federal court seeking 'a significant amount of money', pictured performing in New York on Monday
> 
> Mariah Carey breaks down in tears singing 'Hero' on stage
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/video-undefined-2417D7A200000578-606_636x358.jpg
> 
> The PA also alleges that she was not given meal breaks during her over seven years of service to the pop star.
> Her duties included cleaning Mariah's Tribeca New York home, packing her suitcases and taking care of 'personal needs'.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/19/23E846C000000578-2880162-image-m-75_1418970887291.jpg
> Overworked: Ylser Oliver claims she was forced to work seven days a week and 16 hour days for Mariah without receiving any overtime pay
> 
> Her suit claims she traveled with the singer and took care of both her personal and private correspondence.
> After years of service starting in May 2007 she eventually quit in June 2014.
> 'My client put her family's life on hold while tending to Mariah Carey's family, and Mariah repaid her by underpaying her,' Oliver's attorney Matthew Blit stated, according to Page Six.
> 'My client is a very hardworking woman who treated Mariah and her family like her own, working all hours of the day and night,' Blit said. 'Even celebrities are required to abide by the law.'
> He would not, however, say exactly how much his client was suing for, other than her being entitled to overtime pay.
> However during the seven years she was in Mariah's employment, the unpaid overtime totals more than 4,000 hours.
> Carey has developed a reputation as something of a diva over the course of her 25 year career.
> Another recent lawsuit brought by a photographer against the singer's record label shed some light on the enormous amount of expense required to get her ready for a photoshoot.
> According to a report in TMZ, the singer needs a whopping $85,000 worth of glamming up before she even starts to strike a pose in front of the camera.
> The lawsuit has been brought by a photographer who claims he prepared a photoshoot for the singer's album cover only for it to be cancelled for 'no reason'.
> The photographer is suing for his $150,000 fee, but Mariah's record label is claiming 'they never fully agreed on the terms of the contract... so there's no breach,' according to TMZ.
> Meanwhile, the star has not escaped controversy during her Australian tour, with recent reports suggesting one of her local support acts was axed from her Perth show allegedly for being female.
> Singer Natalia claimed she was told at the last minute that she would no longer be required to perform as her support act, with some reports suggesting that the pop star felt threatened by the upstart.
> 
> But a spokesman for Mariah Carey denied the singer was involved in the decision to axe Natalia.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2880162/Mariah-Carey-faces-new-lawsuit-former-assistant-claims-overworked-underpaid-star.html#ixzz3MS9Qh8tw




If this is true, shame on her! I can imagine she's a lot to put up with so she needs to make sure her assistant is compensated well!


----------



## Sasha2012

He may be facing Christmas as a single man - but Nick Cannon is not letting that get him down.

The 34-year-old star managed to find the only place not playing his ex Mariah Carey's seasonal songs hitting a West Hollywood nightclub on Monday night.

Not only did the night out mean he did not have to listen of All I Want For Christmas for once, it also gave the actor a chance to reveal how he really feels about himself to the world.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rtying-declaring-Ncredible.html#ixzz3MkpHoqFM


----------



## Lounorada

He's 34 and dressed like a 14yr old...


----------



## Freckles1

Lounorada said:


> He's 34 and dressed like a 14yr old...




You are absolutely right. Good grief


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> He's 34 and dressed like a 14yr old...



I'll take this, over when he first married Mariah and lived in a suit.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I'll take this, over when he first married Mariah and lived in a suit.


 
I guess it's a little more practical than being suited up 24/7... but he could make the look a little more grown up if he ditched the rainbow colours.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Aspen. (December 23)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Welllll......those shoes look really appropriate for Aspen and snow.....lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> He's 34 and dressed like a 14yr old...



Just like Mariah, who is eternally 12 yrs old


----------



## Nathalya

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Welllll......those shoes look really appropriate for Aspen and snow.....lol



:lolots: oh Mariah...


----------



## cojordan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Welllll......those shoes look really appropriate for Aspen and snow.....lol



I know. Her poor minder trying to grab a tree and keep her upright.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> He's 34 and dressed like a 14yr old...





i don't think there is anything wrong with the way he is dressed. it doesn't look like his pants are sagging beneath his butt!  when i see 60+ year old men dressed like that trying to look like their son/grandson then i have to SMDH.  

and with Nick being the chairman of TeenNick/ the development and creative consultant - i think he fits right in with his job with his image.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lanasyogamama

I kinda feel bad for Mariah.  It's obviously so important to her to be desired, it must be devastating to be separated from her younger husband, esp. if it weren't her choice.  And all my friends who have divorced have said the first Christmas is brutal.


----------



## Tivo

lanasyogamama said:


> I kinda feel bad for Mariah.  It's obviously so important to her to be desired, it must be devastating to be separated from her younger husband, esp. if it weren't her choice.  And all my friends who have divorced have said the first Christmas is brutal.


I do too. I'm not sure how it works in celeb land but my divorced friends say the worst part is getting dropped by other married friends. They slowly fade away. I guess maybe in celeb world the person with the most $$$ gets custody of the friends so maybe Mimi won't have that struggle.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I do too. I'm not sure how it works in celeb land but my divorced friends say the worst part is getting dropped by other married friends. They slowly fade away. I guess maybe in celeb world the person with the most $$$ gets custody of the friends so maybe Mimi won't have that struggle.



she had all the celb friends, if anything they will stop hanging with him now.


----------



## ChanelMommy

lanasyogamama said:


> I kinda feel bad for Mariah.  It's obviously so important to her to be desired, it must be devastating to be separated from her younger husband, esp. if it weren't her choice.  And all my friends who have divorced have said the first Christmas is brutal.



It is brutal  but back on subject holy Hannah how does that woman walk in heels in snow??


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have been her first solo trip to Aspen, Colorado in six years, but Mariah Carey certainly knew how to look after number one.

The blonde songstress hit Louis Vuitton on Saturday, emerging with a beaming smile, adorned with a beautiful silk scarf and classy handbag by the brand.

Mariah, 44, who has separated from her husband Nick Cannon, looked chic in an all-white ensemble, complete with festive beret, as she was escorted out of the shop on the arm of her bodyguard.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...itton-shopping-spree-Aspen.html#ixzz3ND54k7eY


----------



## Thingofbeauty

While she may be the fluffiest thing this side of a marshmallow, I don't hate how she looks here.


----------



## Midge S

I feel like I have seen all these pictures before.   How often have we seen her in Aspen or wherever, inappropriately dressed and in shoes that are downright treacherous?     I guess it means winter is truly here!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Midge S said:


> I feel like I have seen all these pictures before.   How often have we seen her in Aspen or wherever, inappropriately dressed and in shoes that are downright treacherous?     I guess it means winter is truly here!


She's like the first gentle fall of snow.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Midge S said:


> I feel like I have seen all these pictures before.   How often have we seen her in Aspen or wherever, inappropriately dressed and in shoes that are downright treacherous?     I guess it means winter is truly here!







Thingofbeauty said:


> She's like the first gentle fall of snow.



Hahaha!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She actually looks cute...for Mariah.


----------



## AEGIS

those lv scarves are really warm but lord she makes me hate it


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been her first solo trip to Aspen, Colorado in six years, but Mariah Carey certainly knew how to look after number one.
> 
> The blonde songstress hit Louis Vuitton on Saturday, emerging with a beaming smile, adorned with a beautiful silk scarf and classy handbag by the brand.
> 
> Mariah, 44, who has separated from her husband Nick Cannon, looked chic in an all-white ensemble, complete with festive beret, as she was escorted out of the shop on the arm of her bodyguard.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...itton-shopping-spree-Aspen.html#ixzz3ND54k7eY



Lol! At least she doesn't try hard a la Beyonce. She's just being her self.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! At least she doesn't try hard a la Beyonce. She's just being her self.



Say what? Mariah is definitely a try hard.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Say what? Mariah is definitely a try hard.



Lol! What I wanted to say was that that's Mariah's style. High heels in the snow and over the top outfit. On the other hand Beyonce is trying to be a hipster, fashion icon, etc.


----------



## Junkenpo

I get it.... Mariah is mentally like a 12 year old when it comes to dressing herself.  "What do I want to wear today? Oooh... pink and sparkles!  A flouncy dress!  High heels! Make up! _bats eyelashes at the mirror! Blows kisses to self! Mmmu-ah!_" Then she floats away to go play with her kiddos. 

Mariah wants to look _Cute!_ and _Sexy!_ but it's not the coldly calculated fashion attempts  that we see some other celebs try to make.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! What I wanted to say was that that's Mariah's style. High heels in the snow and over the top outfit. On the other hand Beyonce is trying to be a hipster, fashion icon, etc.


Oh yeah...definitely agree.


----------



## Jayne1

Junkenpo said:


> I get it.... Mariah is mentally like a 12 year old when it comes to dressing herself.  "What do I want to wear today? Oooh... pink and sparkles!  A flouncy dress!  High heels! Make up! _bats eyelashes at the mirror! Blows kisses to self! Mmmu-ah!_" Then she floats away to go play with her kiddos.
> 
> Mariah wants to look _Cute!_ and _Sexy!_ but it's not the coldly calculated fashion attempts  that we see some other celebs try to make.


She lives in her own world, that's for sure. She suffers for her art, she's exhausted much of the time, now she's a single mom and you know how difficult that is! (Not that she mentions the live in nannies, cooks and assistants.)  

I just like watching to see if she can walk on her own, without any assistance. That's the most interesting thing about Mariah, to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Junkenpo said:


> I get it.... Mariah is mentally like a 12 year old when it comes to dressing herself.  "What do I want to wear today? Oooh... pink and sparkles!  A flouncy dress!  High heels! Make up! _bats eyelashes at the mirror! Blows kisses to self! Mmmu-ah!_" Then she floats away to go play with her kiddos.
> 
> Mariah wants to look _Cute!_ and _Sexy!_ but it's not the coldly calculated fashion attempts  that we see some other celebs try to make.



Yessss! You nailed it! She dressed differently when she first came out though. I don't know what happened. It all started with the Glitter album.


----------



## Michele26

Junkenpo said:


> I get it.... Mariah is mentally like a 12 year old when it comes to dressing herself.  "What do I want to wear today? Oooh... pink and sparkles!  A flouncy dress!  High heels! Make up! _bats eyelashes at the mirror! Blows kisses to self! Mmmu-ah!_" Then she floats away to go play with her kiddos.
> 
> Mariah wants to look _Cute!_ and _Sexy!_ but it's not the coldly calculated fashion attempts  that we see some other celebs try to make.



Perfect description. 

Mariah's childlike & oblivious to the world around her.


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> Yessss! You nailed it! She dressed differently when she first came out though. I don't know what happened. It all started with the Glitter album.



If yu look at old pictures of Mariah before she bacame famous, she dressed exactly like she does now (half naked and to tight). When she signed with Tommy, all of that was stopped. In her prom pictures, she is the only one half naked and the dress is tight. So actually she dresses they way she has always dressed, before Tommy took over.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> If yu look at old pictures of Mariah before she bacame famous, she dressed exactly like she does now (half naked and to tight). When she signed with Tommy, all of that was stopped. In her prom pictures, she is the only one half naked and the dress is tight. So actually she dresses they way she has always dressed, before Tommy took over.



I see.  I didn't know that.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> If yu look at old pictures of Mariah before she bacame famous, she dressed exactly like she does now (half naked and to tight). When she signed with Tommy, all of that was stopped. In her prom pictures, she is the only one half naked and the dress is tight. So actually she dresses they way she has always dressed, before Tommy took over.


Yes. Mottola had a firm control on all aspects of her image. After her divorce and her surviving his attempts at revenge etc, well, that flag no longer flew at half mast...


----------



## Junkenpo

Sassys said:


> If yu look at old pictures of Mariah before she bacame famous, she dressed exactly like she does now (half naked and to tight). When she signed with Tommy, all of that was stopped. In her prom pictures, she is the only one half naked and the dress is tight. So actually she dresses they way she has always dressed, before Tommy took over.



I've never seen that pic and my google skills suck apparently.... can you repost or link? I'm super curious... she used to be tiny!


----------



## uhpharm01

Skinny Mariah


----------



## uhpharm01

Another skinny Mariah


----------



## Chanel522

She looked SO much better then overall. Even the 80's hair is better looking that how she usually wears her hair now!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/31/mariah-carey-is-the-ultimate-snow-bunny-on-aspen-slopes/

Mariah Carey looks flawless even in the snow while hitting the slopes for a ski session on Tuesday (December 30) in Aspen, Co.

The Grammy-winning singer was decked out in a fashionable snow suit and joined by her three-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan (not pictured).

The day before, Mariahs ex Nick Cannon took to Twitter to slam rumors that hes writing and recording songs that diss her on a new album.

A few days earlier, Mariah stepped out in a wintery white dress while shopping at the Louis Vuitton store.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

A diamond riviera necklace in the snowfall. Perfection.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> A diamond riviera necklace in the snowfall. Perfection.



And zipped down enough for us to see. Mimi always makes me chuckle. She really seems like she would be a fun person to be around. Exhausting after awhile but fun.


----------



## Lounorada

At least she is wearing appropriate footwear.


----------



## New-New

Lounorada said:


> At least she is wearing appropriate footwear.



I was just as surprised to see a flat shoe. 

I love mariah. Like she's so extra at all times.


----------



## Pia Ismea

I love Mariah too, but it always takes a village to get her wherever she wants to go....I guess that's one of the reasons I love that girl....plus the fabulous necklace..lol


----------



## Swanky

Did somebody say extra? lol!

*A dance club, vanity, and 4 TVs? Take a look inside Mariah Carey's $1.8M two-storey 'skyscraper on wheels' 
*
Mariah  Carey spent a bit of her $520M fortune on a lavish trailer, which is  featured on an upcoming episode of Celebrity Motor Homes.
AOL shared a clip of the tour of the 45-year-old R&B diva's $1.8M two-storey mobile estate, which boasts 1,200 square feet.
Two slide-outs placed on either side of the Elusive Chanteuse's road vessel literally expand her living room. 
Scroll down for video 





 

Champagne wishes and caviar dreams!  Mariah Carey spent a bit of her $520M fortune on a lavish trailer, which  is featured on an upcoming episode of Celebrity Motor Homes

Designer RJ Anderson quipped: 'This is like a skyscraper on wheels.'
The luxurious lounge has a 65in Samsung 9000 TV and studio-grade surround sound.
Carey cools her heels on the living room's $7K, 15ft custom couch. 
              Mariah Carey's lavish digs on Celebrity Motor Homes



 





 




Monster motor home: AOL shared a clip  of the tour of the 45-year-old R&B diva's $1.8M two-storey mobile  estate, which boasts 1,200 square feet





 
Fit for a diva: Two slide-outs placed on either side of the Elusive Chanteuse's road vessel literally expand her living room





 
Home sweet home: The luxurious lounge has a 65in Samsung 9000 TV and studio-grade surround sound





 
Have a seat: Carey cools her heels on the living room's $7K, 15ft custom couch

Mariah must love her shows as there's also a TV projected behind her bulb-lit vanity where she gets her make-up touched up.
Her  motor home also has a marble kitchen boasting a high ceiling,  microwave, stove tops, hideaway fridges, and a $4K Kangen Water machine.
Upstairs on the second level, there's an actual dance club space. 




 
Eyes on the prize: Mariah must love  her shows as there's also a TV projected behind her bulb-lit vanity  where she gets her make-up touched up





 
What's cooking? Her motor home also  has a marble kitchen boasting a high ceiling, microwave, stove tops,  hideaway fridges, and a $4K Kangen Water machine


----------



## Swanky

Conga line? Upstairs on the second level, there's an actual dance club space





 
VIP room: Around 30 people can sit on the former American Idol judge's 35-foot wrap-around couch facing two 60in TVs





 
Luxe life on the road: Celebrity Motor Homes currently airs Wednesdays on Great American Country as well as HGTV
Around 30 people can sit on the former American Idol judge's 35-foot wrap-around couch facing two 60in TVs.
Celebrity Motor Homes currently airs Wednesdays on Great American Country as well as HGTV.
The  Long Island-born songstress has grown accustomed to  the A-list luxe  lifestyle, and she also rolls in a $5M private jet, a  $400K Lamborghini  and a Rolls-Royce Phantom.   




 
No big deal: The Long Island-born  songstress has grown  accustomed to the A-list luxe lifestyle, and she  also rolls in a $5M  private jet, a $400K Lamborghini and a Rolls-Royce  Phantom





 

Costly split: Carey and her estranged  husband Nick  Cannon have already been arranging the division of their  homes in  Manhattan, Beverly Hills, Windermere Island, and Aspen  (pictured  January 18, 2014)
Separated:  And while Mariah and their  twins spent  Christmas in Colorado, the  34-year-old presenter busied himself with a  DJ gig at West Hollywood  hotspot DBA (pictured December 30 & 22)
Carey  and her estranged husband Nick Cannon have already  been arranging the  division of their homes in Manhattan, Beverly  Hills, Windermere Island  (in the Bahamas), and Aspen.
And  while Mariah and their three-year-old twins Monroe  & Moroccan spent  Christmas in Colorado, the 34-year-old presenter  busied himself with a  DJ gig at West Hollywood hotspot DBA.
It's been seven months since the Emmy nominee announced their separation following six years of marriage.  
              Mariah Carey breaks down in tears singing 'Hero' on stage



 




 
Headed for Sin City? The five-time  Grammy winner might  find a fresh start with her very own multi-million  dollar headlining  show in Las Vegas (pictured December 15)

Vegas, baby! Caesar's Palace  executives will reportedly announce Mariah is taking over The Colosseum  in two weeks 
But the five-time Grammy winner might find a fresh start with her very own multi-million dollar headlining show in Las Vegas.
According to the Las Vegas Sun, Caesar's Palace executives will announce Mariah is taking over The Colosseum in two weeks.
Celine  Dion - who's caring for her cancer-stricken  husband René Angélil -  famously scored $100M a year for her three-year  residency.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...o-storey-skyscraper-wheels.html#ixzz3Nm5VwRt4
​


----------



## lanasyogamama

uhpharm01 said:


> Another skinny Mariah



I wanted nothing more as a teen than to look just like this Mariah.  I though her skin, hair, and body were perfection.


----------



## Tivo

Mariah is a drunk. Why else does she constantly need help walking and standing?


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Mariah is a drunk. Why else does she constantly need help walking and standing?


----------



## dangerouscurves

lanasyogamama said:


> I wanted nothing more as a teen than to look just like this Mariah.  I though her skin, hair, and body were perfection.



They were. I especially loved her hair.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> Mariah is a drunk. Why else does she constantly need help walking and standing?





bag-princess said:


>


----------



## Chanel522

I heard on the radio yesterday that she was late to her spa appointments and her assistants had to call and tell the staff the appointment times needed pushed back bc Mariah had fallen asleep in the car and her assistants are forbidden to wake her when she's sleeping &#128528;&#128514;. This woman...lol!!


----------



## Sassys

Chanel522 said:


> I heard on the radio yesterday that she was late to her spa appointments and her assistants had to call and tell the staff the appointment times needed pushed back bc Mariah had fallen asleep in the car and her a*ssistants are forbidden to wake her when she's sleeping* &#128528;&#128514;. This woman...lol!!



As someone who was diagnosed with severe insomnia, I don't blame her


----------



## berrydiva

Chanel522 said:


> I heard on the radio yesterday that she was late to her spa appointments and her assistants had to call and tell the staff the appointment times needed pushed back bc Mariah had fallen asleep in the car and her assistants are forbidden to wake her when she's sleeping &#128528;&#128514;. This woman...lol!!


Not that I don't believe she fell asleep in the car and doesn't want to be disturbed while sleeping but I think Mimi's assistants know better than to say something like that as an excuse for why she was late.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/15/mariah-carey-officially-announces-las-vegas-residency-video/

*Mariah Carey Officially Announces Las Vegas Residency!*

Mariah Carey has a big announcement to make  she will officially be doing her first Las Vegas residency at Caesars Palace!

The Grammy-winning singer made an appearance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show, airing on Thursday (January 15), to announce the news.

I m going to do my first ever residency in Vegas at Caesars. This is a special event for me, Mariah said. And again, I have to hope that the fans will enjoy this cause Im gonna be performing, which was kind of inspired by my album Number 1s, and this is now the updated version with 18 of them.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She looks good when not stuffed into her clothes


----------



## AEGIS

wow she looks really good


----------



## lulu212121

What???? Ceasars??? I thought I just read yesterday that they are filing Chapter 11. I'll have to search that again.


She does look much better.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. See Mariah, when your clothes fit, it's so much more flattering. And I'm glad she's finally doing a Vegas residency. I will definitely go see one of her shows while out there. I kind of wish she did it a bit sooner before all of these videos of bad performances came out lately but I think Mariah can bounce back.


----------



## glistenpearls

Love the blue outfit. Suit her very well.


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> What???? Ceasars??? I thought I just read yesterday that they are filing Chapter 11. I'll have to search that again.
> 
> 
> She does look much better.


The parent company (Caesars Entertainment Corp) didn't file Chapter 11, it was Caesars Entertainment Operating Company in Chicago. It's confusing because their subsidiaries all have pretty much the same name. Caesars Palace in Vegas is owned by the parent company. Chapter 11 only basically allows the business more time to pay its creditors and reorganize/restructure doesn't necessarily mean the business is sinking but that they are cash strapped/poor at the moment. Chapter 7 is when the business will cease operating and be liquidated.


----------



## Alexenjie

uhpharm01 said:


> Skinny Mariah




I had forgotten how little she was. I loved her with long curly hair too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cute dress, but WAYYYYYYYYYYYY toooooo much bosoms!


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks great and i agree she really looks good with curls straight hair is just too harsh on her. Now how much actual singing is she going to do in her vegas residency?


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Cute dress, but WAYYYYYYYYYYYY toooooo much bosoms!



We can only ask so much of her. Lol.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

The guy in the gray button down shirt is how I'm going to be when I go see her. lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A residency is really lucrative and makes sense at this stage of her career but she gotta do something about those vocals  I hope she really works at it and gets herself together.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> The guy in the gray button down shirt is how I'm going to be when I go see her. lol



Lol


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon beat Mariah Carey to the courthouse ... we've learned he has quietly filed for divorce.

The timing is interesting. We found out Nick filed papers December 12. The date is relevant because on December 3, Mariah showed up 3 hours late to tape a segment for the NBC tree-lighting special.  

At the time we posted a story ... Mariah was on the phone with her lawyers going over the terms of her property settlement. That syncs up with Nick filing papers a week later, after they hashed out a deal.

Short story ... Mariah has completely detached Nick from her new, very lucrative deal in Vegas.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/16/nick-cannon-files-for-divorce-mariah-carey/#ixzz3Ozg0YBR9


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A residency is really lucrative and makes sense at this stage of her career but she gotta do something about those vocals  I hope she really works at it and gets herself together.



Yea that's the same thing I was thinking.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ment-won-t-dime-imminent-Vegas-residency.html

*Nick Cannon 'files for divorce' from Mariah Carey after 'thrashing out settlement'... but he 'won't get a dime from imminent Vegas residency'*

Nick Cannon has reportedly initiated divorce proceedings against estranged wife Mariah Carey, more than six months after they confirmed their marriage is over.

According to TMZ the TV personality filed divorce papers on December 12  one week after they thrashed out an adequate settlement.

Despite reportedly agreeing terms, the website claim that Nick, 34, will not be entitled to a share of her enormous earnings from an imminent residency in Las Vegas.

A representative declined to comment when contacted by MailOnline. 

Meanwhile a leaked recording of Nick's new track hears him apparently rapping about his large pay-off from the mother of his two children, while hinting that he has a new woman.

The lyrics, published on TMZ, include the lines: 'With this Girl names Keisha, Aphrodite; *** so phat half black and white;

'Hit high notes n**** ask my wife; Whoops I mean ex, I got her checks; Blank checks; I need a freak.' 

The 'blank checks' line is thought to be a reference to the private settlement between Nick and Mariah, who have a combined fortune estimated at more than $325million.

The lyrics were recorded as Nick, along with producer Mally Mall and rapper Too Short, filmed a video for the song at a Hollywood strip club on Sunday.

Back in December Nick reacted angrily to reports that he was writing a 'diss album' about his split from Mariah. 

In a series of tweets he described himself as 'an open book' but claimed some matters were 'personal'

'I will never say anything negative about Mariah Carey,' he wrote. 'We are forever a family rooted in love.' 

'I am always an open book but Personal matters are just that "Personal." So please respect my family and respect the process.'

The reports originated when his producer Mall spoke to paparazzi about their project.

Mariah, 45, and Nick married on her private island in the Bahamas on April 8, 2008, after just six weeks of dating but former Nickoldeon star Nick confirmed their split in April 2014 after months of speculation.

He has since defended his ex on social media, saying he was 'forever indebted' for the 'gift' of their children - three-year-old twins, Monroe and Morrocan.


----------



## pixiejenna

Nick has always worked so i don't think it matters that he's not get any of the Vegas residency money. I'm sure whatever payout he's getting from thier marriage is more than enough. I wish he wouldn't rap about her that's in poor taste imo especially since he has always been so intent on keeping their private life private. His kids are young now but when they get older they will be the ones who suffer the backlash of hearing thier dad knocking thier mom down like that.


----------



## Docjeun

Ladybug09 said:


> Cute dress, but WAYYYYYYYYYYYY toooooo much bosoms!


Way too much everything. Lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nick has never been much of a musician/rapper he should stick to being a businessman and I agree he doesn't need her money


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Nick has always worked so i don't think it matters that he's not get any of the Vegas residency money. I'm sure whatever payout he's getting from thier marriage is more than enough. I wish he wouldn't rap about her that's in poor taste imo especially since he has always been so intent on keeping their private life private. His kids are young now but when they get older they will be the ones who suffer the backlash of hearing thier dad knocking thier mom down like that.



She said when they got married she had a pre-nup. So I doubt he will get anything. I remember she was asked on a radio station and they were saying since you got married so fast, you probably don't have one and her response was, "I can't believe you would think I am that stupid, that I wouldn't have one"


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> She said when they got married she had a pre-nup. So I doubt he will get anything. I remember she was asked on a radio station and they were saying since you got married so fast, you probably don't have one and her response was, "I can't believe you would think I am that stupid, that I wouldn't have one"



Just because there is a prenup doesn't mean that he's not walking away with a payday. It may not be as big of a payday it could have been if there was no prenup but I'm sure he is walking away with a nice chunk of money.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A residency is really lucrative and makes sense at this stage of her career but she gotta do something about those vocals  I hope she really works at it and gets herself together.


She won't be singing live for much of her act.  Even Celine doesn't sing every song live. And Britney doesn't sing any song live.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Just because there is a prenup doesn't mean that he's not walking away with a payday. It may not be as big of a payday it could have been if there was no prenup but I'm sure he is walking away with a nice chunk of money.


I don't think they were married in the US but they probably have their marriage license in NY. If so, that prenup might hold up pretty well especially since they weren't married very long. I think she learned from her divorce from Mottola, I have a feeling he's not getting anything too. He filed so wouldn't she be the one to benefit the most in that case?


----------



## lanasyogamama

He kept working so hard while they were married, I really don't think he's after her money.


----------



## DivineMissM

New-New said:


> I was just as surprised to see a flat shoe.
> 
> *I love mariah. Like she's so extra at all times.*



Me too.  She's completely ridiculous, but I can't help but love her.



Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/15/mariah-carey-officially-announces-las-vegas-residency-video/
> 
> *Mariah Carey Officially Announces Las Vegas Residency!*
> 
> Mariah Carey has a big announcement to make  she will officially be doing her first Las Vegas residency at Caesars Palace!
> 
> The Grammy-winning singer made an appearance on The Ellen DeGeneres Show, airing on Thursday (January 15), to announce the news.
> 
> I m going to do my first ever residency in Vegas at Caesars. This is a special event for me, Mariah said. And again, I have to hope that the fans will enjoy this cause Im gonna be performing, which was kind of inspired by my album Number 1s, and this is now the updated version with 18 of them.



*skips off to plan a trip to Vegas*


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon have a prenup with a confidentiality clause ... and if she blabs out of school she gets socked for twice what he'd have to pay if he violates it.

Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ ... if Nick violates the confidentiality clause he has to pay her a $250,000 penalty, but if she spills the beans she has to pay him $500K.

And the prenup makes it clear ... Mariah came into the marriage with a boatload of money ... Nick, not so much.

The prenup says Mariah is worth $150 million ... she has so much, $30 million is listed as "miscellaneous." Nick came into the marriage in 2008 with a little less than $500K.

He's done well since then, making millions on his various projects, but when they married he ended up buying her engagement ring for $500,000 but took a loan out for $470K. The ring was reportedly worth $2.5 mil, but that's not what he paid.

As we reported ... they've already worked out a full property settlement agreement.

Tmz


----------



## Sassys

Wonder where he was getting all the money to buy her all those cars and gifts.

I knew she was not worth 500m


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Wonder where he was getting all the money to buy her all those cars and gifts.
> 
> I knew she was not worth 500m


I feel like all of her properties have to total about $75m. She's got a 3 story place in TriBeCa..I don't know how much she's paid for it but it's gotta be worth somewhere in the $20m range. Then she has the Bahamas and Hamptons home probably another $15-20m combined. Then the Cali home which was about $10m or so. Then there are her album sales, even if she only received $0.25 from Music Box which went diamond, that's still $25m and she's had 2 diamond albums plus most of her albums went platinum multiple times over. She should have $150m cash simply from album sales alone. (Unless she had a really crappy contract). Perhaps the $150m quoted in the tmz article refers to cash on hand and not assets.


----------



## DivineMissM

Whoa...so what's Nick hiding?!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> I feel like all of her properties have to total about $75m. She's got a 3 story place in TriBeCa..I don't know how much she's paid for it but it's gotta be worth somewhere in the $20m range. Then she has the Bahamas and Hamptons home probably another $15-20m combined. Then the Cali home which was about $10m or so. Then there are her album sales, even if she only received $0.25 from Music Box which went diamond, that's still $25m and she's had 2 diamond albums plus most of her albums went platinum multiple times over. She should have $150m cash simply from album sales alone. (Unless she had a really crappy contract). Perhaps the $150m quoted in the tmz article refers to cash on hand and not assets.




You have to consider how she lives though. I have a feeling being Mariah Carey isn't cheap.


----------



## arnott

Bought The Emancipation of Mimi CD at the Thrift store today for $1.  It's got my favourite song We Belong Together.  Which other songs are good on it?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Bought The Emancipation of Mimi CD at the Thrift store today for $1.  It's got my favourite song We Belong Together.  Which other songs are good on it?



Shake it off and one and only.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Shake it off and one and only.



Thanks!


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Bought The Emancipation of Mimi CD at the Thrift store today for $1.  It's got my favourite song We Belong Together.  Which other songs are good on it?



The entire album. That's one of her better albums.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You have to consider how she lives though. I have a feeling being Mariah Carey isn't cheap.



From what I've heard about her she's actually pretty frugal.


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> Bought The Emancipation of Mimi CD at the Thrift store today for $1.  It's got my favourite song We Belong Together.  Which other songs are good on it?




They're all good! I still listen to them!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> The entire album. That's one of her better albums.




Lol! Just posted the same


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> Bought The Emancipation of Mimi CD at the Thrift store today for $1.  It's got my favourite song We Belong Together.  Which other songs are good on it?


That CD is so good. I purchased it after hearing Don't Forget About Us. Love that song


----------



## 1249dcnative

I don't believe that report about Nick's financial worth.


----------



## AEGIS

arnott said:


> Bought The Emancipation of Mimi CD at the Thrift store today for $1.  It's got my favourite song We Belong Together.  Which other songs are good on it?



the ENTIRE thing.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> From what I've heard about her she's actually pretty frugal.



like how?


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> like how?


word is that she's very conscious of how she spends and when she spends. She doesn't always pop expensive bottle of champagne, not the best tipper (sometimes), takes a great deal of control of her money, knows what she has and where it's going, etc. Nothing outrageous...just cost conscious that most people wouldn't expect from her.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> From what I've heard about her she's actually pretty frugal.





mimi

i would need to see some receipts to prove that!   i find that very very hard believe.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> mimi
> 
> i would need to see some receipts to prove that!   i find that very very hard believe.



Girl that's the word but certainly don't mean it's true. I do remember being at a album release party though and she was there and was ordering but not paying.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Girl that's the word but certainly don't mean it's true. I do remember being at a album release party though and she was there and was ordering but not paying.





i know everything is not as it seems so she very well could be.   everything is about the image that they have created most times.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

arnott said:


> Bought The Emancipation of Mimi CD at the Thrift store today for $1.  It's got my favourite song We Belong Together.  Which other songs are good on it?





berrydiva said:


> The entire album. That's one of her better albums.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

berrydiva said:


> word is that she's very conscious of how she spends and when she spends. She doesn't always pop expensive bottle of champagne, not the best tipper (sometimes), takes a great deal of control of her money, knows what she has and where it's going, etc. Nothing outrageous...just cost conscious that most people wouldn't expect from her.



This isn't hard to believe. I remember seeing her talk about growing up poor and at one point only having one pair of shoes.


----------



## Swanky

For a frugal person she spends a lot!  How many homes full of pink glitter and gold tubs does she have?


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> For a frugal person she spends a lot!  How many homes full of pink glitter and gold tubs does she have?



She has 3 homes (NYC, Hamptons and Bahamas). Both the Bahamas and Hamptons homes get leased out when she's not using. I don't know if she even still owns both those homes and recently sold the Cali one. What does she spend a lot on?


----------



## Sassys

1249dcnative said:


> I don't believe that report about Nick's financial worth.


Years ago, Nick filed for bankruptcy, so I believe it.


----------



## Swanky

Everything reportedly. . . Homes, beauty, nursery, pets, etc. . . 


*A vision of love! Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon splash out on $150,000-a-month resort-style mega mansion in The Hamptons *

Some families are just lucky enough to rent a modest beach shack for their summer holidays. 
But with their enormous combined fortune, Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon have splashed out on a lavish $150,000-a-month mega mansion in The Hamptons. 
The East Coast abode, which the couple will call their home for the remainder of summer, has a whopping 7,500 square footage to accommodate their expanding family, including one-year-old twins, Morocco and Monroe. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2171112/Mariah-Carey-Nick-Cannon-splash-150-000-month-resort-style-mega-mansion-The-Hamptons.html#ixzz3PIDW0rGb


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Mariah Carey spends $1.3 million on luxury nursery for her coming twins: How much would you spend?*

The cover of Mariah Carey's 2009 release "Memoirs of an Imperfect Angel."
British tabloid Now reported late last week that pop star Mariah Carey has spent nearly $1.3 million dollars on a luxury nursery for the twins she's expecting with her husband, entertainer Nick Cannon.  The nursery is said to encompass an entire wing of the couple's Beverly Hills home, including 18-carat gold trim, ivory walls, "soft furnishings" and walk-in wardrobes full of designer clothes. 
The twins will sleep in cribs that cost more than $2,200 a piece and their diapers will be changed on a changing table that costs more than $2,800. For whatever reason, the nursery also will include a "top-of-the-range sound system ... diamond-encrusted iPods and a flatscreen TV that comes down from the ceiling."
Jealous much? 
There's also a $1 million red-crushed velvet, 24-carat gold and onyx sofa, which doesn't sound very comfortable and  with that price tag  had better come stuffed with money.
Now quotes "a pal" as saying, "It might seem over-the-top, but Mariah has waited &#8232;a long time for her baby dreams to come true and &#8232;she says the twins will be &#8232;the most spoilt kids on &#8232;the planet."
To top it all off, Cannon told People in January that the two are building a nursery for the twins, who are due this spring, in New York as well as in L.A.
http://www.mlive.com/michigan-deals/index.ssf/2011/02/mariah_carey_spends_13_million.html


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Mariah Carey Reportedly Spends $46K a Year on Dog Spa Treatments*

 What? You thought Mariah Carey spent _less_ than $46k a year on spa treatments for her dogs? 

TMZ reports that Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon, celebrity couple seen often on event red carpets,Read more Read more

Among the claims, it states Carey lets her children stay up late and eat cookies, drinks champagne 'til dawn, and sleeps until 4PM. Hmm. Sounds fun! Another fun claim: Carey spends a crazy amount of money on spa treatments for her legitimately insane amount of Jack Russell terriers. (Via Celebitchy)_: _
[Nick Cannon] tries to bring in a lot of money because Mariah is such a financial drain. She apparently spends $46,000 a year on spa treatments for her dogs. She has EIGHT Jack Russell terriers, including "Squeak E. Beans, the Good Reverend Pow Jackson and Mutley P. Gore Jackson III." Mariah also spends crazy money on her permanent "glam squad."​http://defamer.gawker.com/mariah-carey-reportedly-spends-46k-a-year-on-dog-spa-t-1628525565

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Mariah Carey Spends $85,000 to Look Good on Camera*

When it comes to looking presentable, *Mariah Carey* isn't leaving it all in the hands of Photoshop professionals. She also spends an ungodly amount of money for the services of beauty

 professionals. 
How much money are we talking? According to a new lawsuit brought against Carey's record

 label, as much as $85,000 for one photo shoot. 


A photographer is suing Carey's record label after, allegedly, he prepped a photo shoot for Carey's album

 cover only to see her bail at the last minute. TMZ got its hands on the legal documents, which break down the amount of money spent on hair, makeup, and clothing professionals for the shoot: 

Stylist: $65,391
Hair stylist: $9,600
Makeup artist: $7,200
Manicurist: $2,400
This totals about $85,000, so think of that the next time you're wondering whether that $40 bottle of Bumble and bumble product is too much of a "splurge." 
http://www.celebuzz.com/2014-11-04/mariah-carey-spends-85000-to-look-good-on-camera/


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She has 3 homes (NYC, Hamptons and Bahamas). Both the Bahamas and Hamptons homes get leased out when she's not using. I don't know if she even still owns both those homes and recently sold the Cali one. What does she spend a lot on?



They don't own in the Hamptons.

http://variety.com/2008/dirt/real-e...iah-does-it-again-in-the-hamptons-1201228308/

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/12/mariah-carey-nick-cannon-hamptons-rental_n_1668001.html

It is said that Nick bought her a house in Aspen when they got married, but I don't think that is true. If he couldn't afford her ring, how could he afford a house.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Everything reportedly. . . Homes, beauty, nursery, pets, etc. . .
> 
> 
> *A vision of love! Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon splash out on $150,000-a-month resort-style mega mansion in The Hamptons *
> 
> Some families are just lucky enough to rent a modest beach shack for their summer holidays.
> But with their enormous combined fortune, Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon have splashed out on a lavish $150,000-a-month mega mansion in The Hamptons.
> The East Coast abode, which the couple will call their home for the remainder of summer, has a whopping 7,500 square footage to accommodate their expanding family, including one-year-old twins, Morocco and Monroe.
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> *Mariah Carey spends $1.3 million on luxury nursery for her coming twins: How much would you spend?*
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> *Mariah Carey Reportedly Spends $46K a Year on Dog Spa Treatments*
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> *Mariah Carey Spends $85,000 to Look Good on Camera*
> 
> 
> A photographer is suing Carey's record label after, allegedly, he prepped a photo shoot for Carey's albumimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/icon1.png cover only to see her bail at the last minute. TMZ got its hands on the legal documents, which break down the amount of money spent on hair, makeup, and clothing professionals for the shoot:


I don't know if any of this proves she spend a lot especially from gossip sources such as the DM and Now (where mlive got the story). 

The $85k for her album cover wasn't money coming from her pocket. The record label pays for that and they'd just recoup from royalties. Even that story says the photog is suing the label not her.

$300k or $150k/month seems about normal for a lux Hamptons rental for the summer so that doesn't seem egregious. And, seems like it was this summer only?

I don't buy 1.3million for the nursery because I've seen that number change so much from $100k to $1m. Think most stories read that she spent $100k and that the $1mill is BS.

I don't know how much she's sitting on or spending but don't believe she's worth $100m and trust the folks more who told me she's conscious of her cash over gossip rags.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> They don't own in the Hamptons.
> 
> http://variety.com/2008/dirt/real-e...iah-does-it-again-in-the-hamptons-1201228308/
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/12/mariah-carey-nick-cannon-hamptons-rental_n_1668001.html
> 
> It is said that Nick bought her a house in Aspen when they got married, but I don't think that is true. If he couldn't afford her ring, how could he afford a house.


Interesting. I thought I remember her buying a home there years ago pre-Nick right after she became a butterfly.  When Puff ran the Hamptons era began. Lol. So I guess she only owns 2 houses then.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> For a frugal person she spends a lot!  How many homes *full of pink glitter and gold tubs* does she have?







Sassys said:


> Years ago, Nick filed for bankruptcy, so I believe it.





filing bankruptcy isn't like what it used to be.  i know people that have and still have plenty of money but did it for legal and other reasons.


----------



## Swanky

Ok :okay:
I think none of us really know, we're just speculating based on what we see 






berrydiva said:


> I don't know if any of this proves she spend a lot especially from gossip sources such as the DM and Now (where mlive got the story).
> 
> The $85k for her album cover wasn't money coming from her pocket. The record label pays for that and they'd just recoup from royalties. Even that story says the photog is suing the label not her.
> 
> $300k or $150k/month seems about normal for a lux Hamptons rental for the summer so that doesn't seem egregious. And, seems like it was this summer only?
> 
> I don't buy 1.3million for the nursery because I've seen that number change so much from $100k to $1m. Think most stories read that she spent $100k and that the $1mill is BS.
> 
> I don't know how much she's sitting on or spending but don't believe she's worth $100m and trust the folks more who told me she's conscious of her cash over gossip rags.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> For a frugal person she spends a lot!  How many homes full of pink glitter and gold tubs does she have?




HAHAHA!!! And that bus!


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently a message to her fans via Instagram on Saturday to insist that she and her manager Nick Cannon are nothing more than friends.

And Amber Rose headed out to a house party with her pal in Malibu on Sunday, pulling out all the stops in a very figure-hugging dress which showed off her curves. 

The midi-length number clung to her pert posterior but she dressed it down with a pair of matching trainers and white plastic-framed sunglasses. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-grey-figure-hugging-dress.html#ixzz3PyZ0JFDO


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A grown man dressed like that - and a lollipop hanging out of his mouth.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has stated that their relationship is strictly business.

But on Sunday, Amber Rose was seen partying with Nick Cannon and staying close to his side while he served as the celebrity DJ at Drai's Nightclub inside The Cromwell in Las Vegas.

The 31-year-old model and her 34-year-old manager were spotted together a day after she shut down romance rumours claiming the pair 'are just friends.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ours-romantic-relationship.html#ixzz3PykcBkMu


----------



## DivineMissM

They may be "just friends" for now...but this is exactly how relationships start. I guess they're both single(ish?) so it doesn't matter...but I don't know.  It just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Tivo

DivineMissM said:


> They may be "just friends" for now...but this is exactly how relationships start. I guess they're both single(ish?) so it doesn't matter...but I don't know.  It just rubs me the wrong way.


"Friends" is code for f#cking without a commitment. Amber has zero self respect and will buss it wide for anybody.


----------



## pixiejenna

DivineMissM said:


> They may be "just friends" for now...but this is exactly how relationships start. I guess they're both single(ish?) so it doesn't matter...but I don't know.  It just rubs me the wrong way.



This she's protesting too much. I think they like being photographed together because it will hurt/get thier exes attention.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tivo said:


> "Friends" is code for f#cking without a commitment. Amber has zero self respect and will buss it wide for anybody.



right


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> "Friends" is code for f#cking without a commitment. Amber has zero self respect and will buss it wide for anybody.




yep!


----------



## knasarae

I don't see it.  No particular reason, I just don't.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...nanny-worked-100-hours-week-article-1.2094975

*Mariah Careys former nanny says singer made her work 100 hours a week with no overtime* 

Simonette Da Costa filed the suit Wednesday in Manhattan Federal Court alleging that the pop superstar had her on call but refused to pay her for the extra work.

Mariah Careys apparently a diva at home, too.

A former live-in nanny for the superstar says the Hero singer forced her to work 100-hour weeks  and then refused to pay her any overtime.

In papers filed Wednesday in Manhattan federal court, Simonette Da Costa says she went to work for Carey and her now estranged husband Nick Cannon in October of 2013.

As such, she attended to their needs not only at home, but also during Ms. Careys travels for her global concerts and appearances, the suit says.

She was was on call 24 hours a day. She was always at their beck and call, said Da Costa's lawyer, Eli Freedberg.

The suit says Da Costa was always behind the scenes and often by Ms. Careys side.

She was paid between $6,000- and $7,200-a-month for taking care of fraternal twins Moroccan and Monroe  but didnt get any overtime, and there was plenty of it.

Plaintiff was on duty during all hours of each 24 hour day with no entitlement for breaks, for meals, and even for sleep. Indeed, Ms. Carey would often call plaintiff at hours in the middle of the night and demand to be taken to her children or to be updated on the status of her children, the suit says.

Ms. Carey would not tolerate any delay when she called and plaintiff had to attend to her every demand, spontaneous or otherwise.

Da Costa says she was fired in January of last year after Carey berated her for expressing too much affection for their children.

Freedberg said Carey was jealous of the nannys relationship with her kids.

She was caring for the children too well. (Carey) was worried they were getting confused who the mommy was, he said.

The suit says other caretakers may join in on the case. Carey cycled through these nannies pretty quickly, he said.

My understanding is that Ms. Carey didnt want the children developing any lasting relationship with the women.

He estimated that the former power couple owe his client about $100,000 in damages.

A rep for Carey said, We dont comment on frivolous lawsuits.

The suit is the second in over a month to charge that Carey was a tyrannical boss whod stiff her help. She was sued in December for allegedly cheating her longtime staffer, Ylser Oliver, out of overtime for a whopping seven years.

Oliver said she worked 10 to 16 hours a day, six to seven days a week, cleaning Careys home and tending to her needs. That case is pending.

The 44-year-old songstress isnt exactly hurting for cash  she announced earlier this month that shed be doing a residency at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas for a reported $30 million.

Carey is worth an estimated $250 million, according to the website, celebritynetworth.com.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently announced she is the newest headlining act in Las Vegas.

And before she entertains crowds at Caesars Palace in May, Mariah Carey was practicing her vocal range at the 2015 Jazz And Blues Festival in Jamaica on Friday.

The 44-year-old singer showed off ample cleavage in a revealing dress that featured a plunging neckline and sheer panel detailing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ance-Jazz-Festival-Jamaica.html#ixzz3QQb6mEtR


----------



## Sassys

Why the hell is she performing in Jamaica?


----------



## Sassys

Uh, if she is going to lip-synch in Vegas, I pass.


----------



## berrydiva

Straight up...I'm going to need her to gets to practicing because she can't breathe and sing anymore....she need to stop Allen Iversoning it out here. I'm not paying to see her be a hot mess in Vegas.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Straight up...I'm going to need her to gets to practicing because she can't breathe and sing anymore....she need to stop Allen Iversoning it out here. I'm not paying to see her be a hot mess in Vegas.



Yeh, I'm goint to wait to hear the reviews before I buy tickets. This foolishness has to stop


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Uh, if she is going to lip-synch in Vegas, I pass.


They all lip sync in Vegas, no one seems to care about Britney Spears, she still draws a crowd for some reason.

Even Celine lip synced many songs.I noticed she was lip-syncing when I saw her. She couldn't belt out those tunes for hours every single night.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> They all lip sync in Vegas, no one seems to care about Britney Spears, she still draws a crowd for some reason.
> 
> Even Celine lip synced many songs.I noticed she was lip-syncing when I saw her. She couldn't belt out those tunes for hours every single night.



But Britney aways lip synced lol.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> They all lip sync in Vegas, no one seems to care about Britney Spears, she still draws a crowd for some reason.
> 
> Even Celine lip synced many songs.I noticed she was lip-syncing when I saw her. She couldn't belt out those tunes for hours every single night.



I saw Celine in Vegas and she was not lip synching. My Mom saw her twice and also said she wasn't. I am not paying to see bad lip synching. I expect Britney to lip synch, you don't go to see her for singing, you go for the dancing. Saame if Janet or Jennifer have a show. I go for dancing and show. They are not singers; they are entertainers.


----------



## deltalady

I just watched the Fantasy lip syncing video and it was terrible. WTF happened to Mariah?


----------



## iluvmybags

Sorry its not You Tube so I can't imbed it here - click the link for the video

http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/01/mariah-carey-lip-syncing-concert-video/


----------



## Sassys

Oh Mimi... 
http://instagram.com/p/ywAFk-jlCL/


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Oh Mimi...
> http://instagram.com/p/ywAFk-jlCL/





Bless her heart.


----------



## jclaybo

Wow, Mimi what went wrong? You have legends and icons out here like Celine, Patti, and Aretha still giving nightly shows with little to no vocal tracks and they still sound amazing. Sure there will be some off nights but this has been a frequent occurrence for her, I remember seeing her at Summer Jam a few years ago with Miguel and I had second hand embarrassment for her and this was a couple of years ago. 
IA with Sassys I'm paying for the voice when I see someone like Celine or Mariah-


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Oh Mimi...
> http://instagram.com/p/ywAFk-jlCL/


That little dance she did though


----------



## Michele26

berrydiva said:


> That little dance she did though



On a positive note...she looks thiner.  By the time her contracts runs out she'll look great.


----------



## Sassys

'They seemed very happy': Nick Cannon and Nicole Murphy 'share romantic Valentine's Day date at NY's Tavern On The Green'

Nick Cannon's rumoured romance with the much older Nicole Murphy appears to be revving up.
That seemed quite apparent after the two shared an intimate late-night dinner at New York's Tavern On The Green on Saturday, which also happened to be Valentine's Day.
Nick, 34, and the 47-year-old Nicole were spotted walking into the restaurant to celebrate the special day of love.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Day-date-NY-s-Tavern-Green.html#ixzz3S1UsV4Uo


----------



## Coco Belle

Nicole Murphy is sooooo pretttyyyy uggghhhh. I don't usually feel envious of someone's looks but WOW it would be nice to look like that, esp at nearly 50 and 5 kids in! Dayum


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> 'They seemed very happy': Nick Cannon and Nicole Murphy 'share romantic Valentine's Day date at NY's Tavern On The Green'
> 
> Nick Cannon's rumoured romance with the much older Nicole Murphy appears to be revving up.
> That seemed quite apparent after the two shared an intimate late-night dinner at New York's Tavern On The Green on Saturday, which also happened to be Valentine's Day.
> Nick, 34, and the 47-year-old Nicole were spotted walking into the restaurant to celebrate the special day of love.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Day-date-NY-s-Tavern-Green.html#ixzz3S1UsV4Uo


I'm not sure what to even think about this....just weird. I dont' know if I even buy this story.


----------



## uhpharm01

Coco Belle said:


> Nicole Murphy is sooooo pretttyyyy uggghhhh. I don't usually feel envious of someone's looks but WOW it would be nice to look like that, esp at nearly 50 and 5 kids in! Dayum



Yep. Same here. She looks really good.


----------



## ByeKitty

Nick Cannon seems to have a thing for older women, doesn't he?


----------



## Sassys

ByeKitty said:


> Nick Cannon seems to have a thing for older women, doesn't he?



Older women always have food in their house


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Older women always have food in their house



This would make sense if he didn't have anything going for him!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I'm not sure what to even think about this....just weird. I dont' know if I even buy this story.





i'm a "no pic - didn't happen" kinda girl!!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Older women always have food in their house


----------



## uhpharm01

ByeKitty said:


> This would make sense if he didn't have anything going for him!



Lol


----------



## meluvs2shop

Nicole's body is sic. I've seen some of her insta videos. I thought she was still with Strahan.  I'm Out of touch.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> Older women always have food in their house



This is true. You won't find a Bridget Jones pantry in my house.


----------



## ChanelMommy

ByeKitty said:


> Nick Cannon seems to have a thing for older women, doesn't he?



Was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/02/mariah-carey-is-confident-the-viral-dress-is-white-gold/

Mariah Carey is all smiles while exiting her apartment on Monday (March 2) in New York City.

The Grammy-winning singer was seen chatting with some fans, who greeted her on the street.

Mariah also recently shared what colors she saw when she looked at the dress, which went viral last week!

Of course its white and GOLD dahhlings!! #TheDress, Mariah tweeted.


----------



## karo

Nice boots.


----------



## Suzie

Necklace and earrings are stunning and that is all I can say!


----------



## Sassys

Necklace and earrings look so silly.


----------



## sabrunka

The f kind of outfit is that? My gosh.. Wearing jewels made for a red carpet or black tie event with your brown knit hooker dress and chunky knit cardigan...


----------



## DC-Cutie

The whole outfit looks silly. But it's Mariah, so..... Yeah...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> The whole outfit looks silly. But it's Mariah, so..... Yeah...



And still with the damn one glove. Jesus, it's been two years since she dislocated her shoulder.


----------



## Ladybug09

At first I was like, "she's walking by herself??!" ---nah...


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> At first I was like, "she's walking by herself??!" ---nah...



I am trying to figure out why it looks like she is carrying car keys. She doesn't drive and hasn't since she was twenty (she lost her license and never drove again).


----------



## lanasyogamama

For Mariah, this is super practical!


----------



## LavenderIce

At least she's seasonally appropriate with chunky sweater, tights, boots and (one) glove(s).  I like it and I never like what she wears.


----------



## Sassys

Nick Cannon slammed as a 'desperate man' by Mariah Carey's business manager after filing lawsuit claiming he wasn't involved in deal to sell their $9 million Bel-Air mansion

Nick Cannon claims Mariah Carey sold their nine million dollar Bel-Air mansion without involving him. 
While the house was sold for almost four million dollars less than the original $12.995 million asking price, Nick is upset because he claims their business manager Michael Kane did not deal with him at all during the sale. 
According to a new lawsuit, the documents of which have been obtained by TMZ, Nick claims he never authorised the sale and he only discovered it had gone through after everything was finalised.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-9-million-Bel-Air-mansion.html#ixzz3TziBKYqT


----------



## Sassys

The singer returns to the Sony fold and reunites with Antonio "L.A." Reid.

The ink is dry on Mariah Carey's new recording contract with Epic Records, a spokesperson for the Sony label confirms.

As first reported by Billboard on Jan. 30, the singer is reteaming with Antonio "L.A." Reid for a multi-album deal that would begin with a greatest-hits set to coincide with her upcoming residency at The Colosseum at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas.

Dubbed "#1's," the concert series booked by Creative Artists Agency begins May 6 and will include all 18 of Carey's Billboard Hot 100 chart-toppers, from 1990's "Vision of Love" to 2008's "Touch My Body." Likewise, her forthcoming album for Epic is expected to feature updates and possibly duets of her classic songs.

Although Carey left Sony some 15 years ago on tumultuous terms, there are plenty of reasons why rejoining makes sense now. Doug Morris, current chairman/CEO of Sony Music, brought Carey to Island Def Jam in 2003 when he was running Universal Music Group. It was there that Reid, then head of IDJ, oversaw her 2005 comeback, The Emancipation of Mimi. Finally, Joey Arbagey, a collaborator of Carey's during the making of the six-times platinum Mimi, is now executive vp A&R at Epic. Indeed, Carey is already recording new music in Los Angeles, says a source.

No word yet on a potential release date for her first Epic effort.
Source: Billboard


----------



## berrydiva

Interesting. I might have to high of expectations for good music with her return to Epic.


----------



## Sassys

Thursday night (March 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

Dear GOD


----------



## mama13drama99

Sassys said:


> Thursday night (March 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear GOD




Welp, before opening the picture, I'd say she looks okay...like an everyday person.  And glad her boobs are hanging out.  And I like her hair...there's nothing special about it, it's just that it's not over the top to me.  Of corse, that would only be 'She looks okay' minus the glove (the fact that it's chanel makes it worse) and the butterfly ring.  But again, that's BEFORE opening the pictures.  

After seeing the details up close it seems as though she snatch a knit couch throw and put it on as a skirt and fastened a safety pin in it.  It is awful by itself.  But nothing goes.  Well the glove and sandals are silver.  The top I like, but not with the ensemble she has on...again, nothing sheer and boobs not hanging out!  The shoes seem too be too much.  The purse also seems out of place.  

Her fingernails and toenails don't look healthy.  Like she smokes or doesn't drink enough water.


----------



## berrydiva

Just what in the world is she wearing?!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I can't even. And what's with the glove? Her old injury?


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> Thursday night (March 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> Dear GOD



This look is very likened as a wine mom when I'm 45 tbh I'm here for it


----------



## DivineMissM

Well, I like that she's wearing her hair curly again.  And the clothes fit.  That's all I got.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Thursday night (March 12) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> Dear GOD


Her hair and face look good, it looks like she's lost weight and her body looks really good. 
But...
Those sunglasses are a NO- fugly.
That top is a NO- it looks like something from Little House On The Prairie.
That Alaia skirt is a NO- it looks like a towel.
Those shoes are a NO- look like they are making incisions on her feet.
That Chanel glove is a NO- ridiculous.


----------



## mama13drama99

DivineMissM said:


> Well, I like that she's wearing her hair curly again.  And the clothes fit.  That's all I got.




Yep! To both!


----------



## Morgan R

Mariah Carey attends the Human Rights Campaign Los Angeles Gala (3/14/2015)


----------



## DC-Cutie

looking like Sally Struthers' biracial cousin...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> looking like Sally Struthers' biracial cousin...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her discomfort in her own skin shows through in every picture.  It kind of makes me sad.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Her discomfort in her own skin shows through in every picture.  It kind of makes me sad.



She is told old for that foolishness. She will be 45 in a few weeks and she has a daughter SMH.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn't look bad here.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> looking like Sally Struthers' biracial cousin...


Stop! You wrong for that! LOL


----------



## Sassys

3/15/15
Mariah NEVER carries a purse, now she won't let go of this one.


----------



## berrydiva

Mimi. Mimi.


----------



## ChanelMommy

DC-Cutie said:


> looking like Sally Struthers' biracial cousin...


----------



## Sassys

Disneyland


----------



## Sassys

Dinner with Courtney Love and Brett Ratner


----------



## Ladybug09

Hate the outfit, love the Vision of Love hair.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Ladybug09

Too much talking in this video.

Voice is not strong nor good....what did she do to it?


----------



## GTOFan

She's awful!


----------



## berrydiva

I'm starting to lose hope that she can get it together for Vegas. C'mon Mariah...get it together!


----------



## Sassys

During a drive around Los Angeles, James and Mariah Carey pass the time singing some rather familiar songs, including "Always Be My Baby."


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> During a drive around Los Angeles, James and Mariah Carey pass the time singing some rather familiar songs, including "Always Be My Baby."





I love how into the song he gets. That damn glove though...smh.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I love how into the song he gets. That damn glove though...smh.



I am SHOCKED she didn't use a bag to hide her stomach, or made them do it over after she looked at it. I can't stop looking at her stomach.


----------



## Ladybug09

Umm, shouldn't he have his hands on the wheel!!!! LOL

this guy is crazy!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Umm, shouldn't he have his hands on the wheel!!!! LOL



LOL. Plenty of people can drive with one hand lol


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I am SHOCKED she didn't use a bag to hide her stomach, or made them do it over after she looked at it. I can't stop looking at her stomach.


She has to quite the booze.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She has to quite the booze.



Something! I know she is going through a break-up, but damn.

When it comes to lighting and looking fab, Mariah is the queen of nit picking and I am really shocked, she didn't change outfits.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh man, "Vision of Love" is one of my all time favorites.  She didn't even attempt it.


----------



## Sassys

3/26/15
Who forgot to hold her hand, so she doesn't fall??!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's loving her Bal leather jackets all of the sudden! The pink and the yellow.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> 3/26/15
> 
> Who forgot to hold her hand, so she doesn't fall??!




Why is her arm back in a sling?


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh man, "Vision of Love" is one of my all time favorites.  She didn't even attempt it.



That video made me look up Vision of Love and I found this performance from 1990.  She was amazing!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5IQ5hvvpzQ


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


> During a drive around Los Angeles, James and Mariah Carey pass the time singing some rather familiar songs, including "Always Be My Baby."




That was AWSM!!! I love old Mariah hits and I'm hoping for a strong comeback!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

arnott said:


> That video made me look up Vision of Love and I found this performance from 1990.  She was amazing!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5IQ5hvvpzQ



So great.


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> Why is her arm back in a sling?



I'm wondering too.


----------



## Chanel522

I heard she hurt her shoulder?


----------



## lulu212121

Ladybug09 said:


> Hate the outfit, love the Vision of Love hair.


Me, too! Mariah always had beautiful curls. I remember getting a spiral perm attempting to get that look! LOL! Do they even do those perms anymore? She looks younger with them!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I know she's going to blame it on the video shoot mishap but I can't help but imagine her drunk falling over in her ridiculous heels.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> That video made me look up Vision of Love and I found this performance from 1990.  She was amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5IQ5hvvpzQ




She was so good. I'm still rooting for her.


----------



## berrydiva

Chanel522 said:


> I heard she hurt her shoulder?




Again?


----------



## Sassys

That was 2yrs ago. Did she fall again?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sassys said:


> That was 2yrs ago. Did she fall again?



That's what I was wondering.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think her injury is far more serious than we know.   So, I'm gonna leave MiMi and her fingerless gloves alone from here on out...


----------



## Michele26

Wonder if she has any real friends?


----------



## Sasha2012

Happy 45th Anniversary(Birthday) Mariah!







pics via tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

arnott said:


> That video made me look up Vision of Love and I found this performance from 1990.  She was amazing!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5IQ5hvvpzQ



Wow, thanks for posting, that gave me chills!

She was such a natural beauty and a good performer!  She didn't dance or anything, but I felt like she connected with the audience.


----------



## Sassys

I doubt this, she always said he is like a brother to her, but then again he shocked us all by marrying Nick.



Has she finally moved on? Mariah Carey 'dating' longtime friend Brett Ratner... amid divorce from Nick Cannon

Mariah Carey is dating longtime friend and former collaborator Brett Ratner, according to a new report.

The 45-year-old has struck up a romance with the movie director following her split from husband Nick Cannon, claims RadarOnline.

The two previously collaborated on eight music videos, with Ratner acting as director, including Thank God I Found You and We Belong Together. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Brett-Ratner-amid-divorce-Nick-Cannon.html


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Brett Ratner is an a$$hole. He made homophobic remarks that saw him resign from heading up the Academy Awards in 2011, and made disgusting comments about actress Olivia Munn.

Not a great choice Mimi.

http://nydailynews.com/entertainmen...lting-appearance-attack-show-article-1.975276


----------



## Sassys

St. barts


----------



## LavenderIce

No glove!


----------



## Michele26

Did she wear the glove on the left or right hand?


----------



## Sasha2012

*Mariah Carey Brett Ratner on The LOVE BOAT!!! (PHOTO)*

Mariah Carey and Brett Ratner have pulled a Swift/Harris ... they are full-throttle together.

This pic was taken Saturday on a yacht in St. Barts. Sources -- let's just say close to the boat -- say they're all over each other. She's totally into him and he is nuts for her.
Ratner recently said he and Mariah were just really good friends, calling rumors of romance "ridiculous." Well now that's just ridiculous, because they're in full romance mode. We're told she's over Nick and moved on.

Ratner has directed a bunch of films, including "Horrible Bosses" and "Rush Hour." He also directed music videos, including Mariah's "Obsessed," and "Touch My Body." 
It's very age appropriate -- they're exactly one year apart. Her birthday was Saturday and his Friday. 

By the way ... the boat is owned by one of Brett's billionaire friends and it's REALLY nice.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/29/maria...ther-boat-yacht-st-barts-photo/#ixzz3VoMdYIZQ


----------



## ByeKitty

Did she get a nose job?


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Nickelodeon's 28th Annual Kids' Choice Awards held at The Forum on March 28, 2015 in Inglewood, California.


----------



## uhpharm01

Michele26 said:


> Did she wear the glove on the left or right hand?


the right hand!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ugh. No. She can do so much better


----------



## New-New

ChanelMommy said:


> Ugh. No. She can do so much better



I've always thought Brett Ratner was really hot. He looks like a lot of men I've dated tbh. What does this say abouut my life? :ninja:


----------



## Sassys

St. Barts


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm noticing the way Mariah holds that arm and hand...I wonder if she's suffering from some nerve damage...


----------



## berrydiva

Someone's gonna explain to me why she's wearing a wetsuit right?


I feel like I asked this exact same question about her before.


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm noticing the way Mariah holds that arm and hand...I wonder if she's suffering from some nerve damage...


   I awhile back on a video shot while she was still married to Nick cannon she did hurt arm.  here's a link
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/08/showbiz/mariah-carey-injured/index.html

Here's another link about what happened to her arm,
http://theboombox.com/mariah-carey-details-arm-injury-fans/


----------



## ChanelMommy

New-New said:


> I've always thought Brett Ratner was really hot. He looks like a lot of men I've dated tbh. What does this say abouut my life? :ninja:



I'm off to google him maybe he looks cuter if he trimmed up his beard


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> I awhile back on a video shot while she was still married to Nick cannon she did hurt arm.  here's a link
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/08/showbiz/mariah-carey-injured/index.html
> 
> Here's another link about what happened to her arm,
> http://theboombox.com/mariah-carey-details-arm-injury-fans/



It does not take 2 years for an arm to heal lol. I had a friend who had double hip replacement heal faster.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> It does not take 2 years for an arm to heal lol. I had a friend who had double hip replacement heal faster.



Everyone heals differently.


----------



## Pinkcooper

I would love to see Mariah wearing some skinny jeans, with a pair of flats, and a nice loose sweather walking around manhattan with her kids. Just SOMETHING else and not her usual attire.


----------



## Ladybug09

uhpharm01 said:


> I awhile back on a video shot while she was still married to Nick cannon she did hurt arm. here's a link
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/08/showbiz/mariah-carey-injured/index.html
> 
> Here's another link about what happened to her arm,
> http://theboombox.com/mariah-carey-details-arm-injury-fans/[/QUOTE]
> 
> I know of her injury...I'm talking about residual damge after this accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Sassys said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not take 2 years for an arm to heal lol. I had a friend who had double hip replacement heal faster.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know the degree/severity of her injury. Could be something basic, but she's hamming it up, or it could have been something really bad that she did not want to disclose.
Click to expand...


----------



## mama13drama99

Pinkcooper said:


> I would love to see Mariah wearing some skinny jeans, with a pair of flats, and a nice loose sweather walking around manhattan with her kids. Just SOMETHING else and not her usual attire.




+1 [emoji122]...[emoji120]


----------



## berrydiva

Pinkcooper said:


> I would love to see Mariah wearing some skinny jeans, with a pair of flats, and a nice loose sweather walking around manhattan with her kids. Just SOMETHING else and not her usual attire.


Mimi in flats?! Dahlin neva!

Remember this is how she takes her kids to the park.


----------



## Pinkcooper

berrydiva said:


> Mimi in flats?! Dahlin neva!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this is how she takes her kids to the park.




Is that her "casual" attire? Good lord. I feel so under dressed all the freaking time then.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Mimi in flats?! Dahlin neva!
> 
> Remember this is how she takes her kids to the park.



She would look so much better dressing the right way for the occasion.


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> Mimi in flats?! Dahlin neva!
> 
> Remember this is how she takes her kids to the park.



Just a casual day in Azzedine Alaia


----------



## lanasyogamama

Mariah doesn't understand the term "effortless chic".


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Mariah doesn't understand the term "effortless chic".



nonsense lol


----------



## littlerock

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm noticing the way Mariah holds that arm and hand...I wonder if she's suffering from some nerve damage...



I think you're right.. could be a possibility for sure.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Brett Ratner kissing someone who is not Mariah...

http://tmz.com/#Article/2015/03/30/brett-ratner-mariah-carey-yacht-boat-making-out-kissing-woman


----------



## lanasyogamama

Pregnant Mariah was hilarious.  She made no effort to hide her suffering.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Pregnant Mariah was hilarious.  She made no effort to hide her suffering.



And, still has not shut up about it, 4yrs later


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> nonsense lol


She looks a mess in each of these pics....the knee length sweatpant and the heels.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> She looks a mess in each of these pics....the knee length sweatpant and the heels.



Mules dahling!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Mimi in flats?! Dahlin neva!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this is how she takes her kids to the park.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I LMFAO when I see this picture every. single. time.


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah is going to grow into a real life Peggy Bundy with those damn mules and outfits.


----------



## Sassys

Leaving St. Barts


----------



## YSoLovely

Double chin on fleek...


----------



## Ladybug09

She does not move/flex/extend that arm....unless it's in a 'protective' hold.


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah's going though a divorce so she can live on a little weight gain. Only thing is though, I want her to dress for the body she has not the one she had 25 years ago. Those damn mules again.


----------



## Bentley1

She cracks me up, always so extra. The sweats w mules is just comical, I remember in the 90s girls wore wedges and sandals w/kitten heels with their juicy couture sweatsuits lmao Mariah needs to leave that trend alone.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: Mariah Carey goes ballistic as Nick Cannon inks a big bucks deal to write a tell-all about his marriage with top US publisher after she turns down his $30m divorce demand
Nick Cannon has demanded $30M to settle his divorce from Mariah - even though their prenup calls for less
Mariah has refused and now Nick has inked a deal with an imprint of Simon & Schuster, Gallery Books 
Nick filed for divorce last December after six years of marriage
Mariah and Nick have been battling about money and custody of their twins ever since 
Nick to reveal secrets about drug use, strange eating habits, her put-downs of other artists, her sexual proclivities 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-turns-30m-divorce-demand.html#ixzz3WB4HW0IJ


----------



## Vanilla Bean

She was so cute when she was young.  Aging is a b1tch.  But she's never been known for her taste in fashion.


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Pregnant Mariah was hilarious. * She made no effort to hide her suffering.*



I loved her for that!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Vanilla Bean said:


> She was so cute when she was young.  Aging is a b1tch.  But she's never been known for her taste in fashion.



agree


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/03/nick-cannons-new-girlfriend-jessica-white-is-completely-smitten/

*Nick Cannon's New Girlfriend Jessica White Is 'Completely Smitten'*

Heidi Klum dons a little black dress while attending the 2015 NBCUniversal Summer Press Day held at the Langham Hotel on Thursday (April 2) in Pasadena, Calif.

The 41-year-old former supermodel was joined by fellow judges Mel B, Howie Mandel, and host Nick Cannon.

It has been reported that Nick is currently dating model Jessica White after his divorce from Mariah Carey.

Jessica is completely smitten over Nick between his personality and good looks, a close source recently shared to E! News. She has been telling her close friends he makes her feel like she is on cloud nine and so loved. Nick is very affectionate to her when they are with each other.


----------



## chrycket1976

How is Mariah doing lately? She must be having a hard time with Nick's book threat to fight with the twins' custody.


----------



## NicolesCloset

That's heidi klum?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## uhpharm01

NicolesCloset said:


> That's heidi klum?


yes, it is Heidi klum.


----------



## Morgan R

Mariah and Nick celebrating Easter with their kids

https://instagram.com/p/1GsjYNLeMK/


----------



## Sassys

Bronx Zoo


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She just doesn't dress well, does she?.lol.


----------



## ChanelMommy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She just doesn't dress well, does she?.lol.



Agree love her shoes but the pink skirt getup?? Passss


----------



## ChanelMommy

Morgan R said:


> Mariah and Nick celebrating Easter with their kids
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/1GsjYNLeMK/



They were so cute together


----------



## Swanky

Mariah Carey dumped by publicist 







  © The Associated Press 


Mariah Carey performs in December 2014   Mariah Carey and her longtime publicist have parted ways. Cindi Berger has confirmed she is moving on from the diva after representing her for more than 15 years.

A statement reads: "I care very deeply for her personally, but I felt that professionally it was time for us to move on.

"I have enormous respect for Mariah. She is one of the great talents and voices of our time, and I wish her nothing but the best in her future endeavors."

It is not clear why Berger chose to dump the singer just before her planned Las Vegas residency, which begins next month.


http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/news/mariah-carey-dumped-by-publicist/ar-AAaA3oD


----------



## ChanelMommy

Hmmmm. Wonder what that's about.


----------



## Sasha2012

The PVC trend is something a lot of celebrities are getting behind, and Mariah Carey seems to be one of them.

The 45-year-old singer strutted her stuff in New York on Wednesday wearing a black mac in the plastic material. 

She continued the black theme with ma matching skirt, fishnet tights and heels, adding a pair of large sunglasses to complete her diva ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-large-sunglasses-New-York.html#ixzz3WoL63e2A


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> The PVC trend is something a lot of celebrities are getting behind, and Mariah Carey seems to be one of them.
> 
> The 45-year-old singer strutted her stuff in New York on Wednesday wearing a black mac in the plastic material.
> 
> She continued the black theme with ma matching skirt, fishnet tights and heels, adding a pair of large sunglasses to complete her diva ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-large-sunglasses-New-York.html#ixzz3WoL63e2A


She looks good here!


----------



## angelcove

Kiddos are precious!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

angelcove said:


> Kiddos are precious!!



Yes they are!


----------



## Sassys

New music!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her covers are so generic but I'm excited for the new music.


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting that she has a new album coming out and going to be a resident in vegas and her publicist left her last week. It makes you wonder what's going on behind the scenes to leave a big client during a time they need a lot of promotion. LOL at her new album cover i cant decide if they recycled a old picture and photoshopped the heck out of it or if it's a current picture they photoshopped the heck out of. It kind of reminds me of a older picture.


----------



## berrydiva

The photoshop on her album covers are so over the top.


----------



## keodi

berrydiva said:


> The photoshop on her album covers are so over the top.


agreed!


----------



## Sassys

So, there will be one new song. The rest of the album is her 18 #1 songs


----------



## tomz_grl

They are SO wrong for that cover...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah's photoshopper must have an obsession with Stretch Armstrong.  Because I'll be darned if she doesn't look 7 ft tall on her covers.

Not to mention slender as all get out.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha. Her photoshopper must also be the one that keep her champagne glass filled to the brim. You have to be drunk to think she looks like this.

Still love her long time.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Haha. Her photoshopper must also be the one that keep her champagne glass filled to the brim. *You have to be drunk to think she looks like this.*
> 
> Still love her long time.




no - SHE had to be drunk to think anyone would believe she does!  






DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah's photoshopper must have an obsession with Stretch Armstrong.  *Because I'll be darned if she doesn't look 7 ft tall on her covers.
> *
> Not to mention slender as all get out.





it looks like a movie poster for the Attack of the 50 foot Woman!!!!  :lolots:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope they can work it out.


----------



## Pinkcooper

Sassys said:


> New music!!!!!




Mariah, I know you don't look like this now!! Stop pretending. Just embrace your curvy body.


----------



## New-New

Pinkcooper said:


> Mariah, I know you don't look like this now!! Stop pretending. Just embrace your curvy body.



Sometimes I have to justt ask the question at what point does it cross from excessive photoshop to artistic rendering


----------



## berrydiva

New-New said:


> Sometimes I have to justt ask the question at what point does it cross from excessive photoshop to artistic rendering


When it starts to look like an illustration.


----------



## Sasha2012

New song!


----------



## Swanky

*Mariah Carey Rips Nick Cannon You're Broke and Alone!*

 *        20 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *




Forget *Jay Z*, *Dr. Dre* and *Eminem* ... the new king of diss rap is now ... *Mariah Carey*!!!
Mimi's new song "Infinity" just dropped and she absolutely tears *Nick Cannon *apart.  

_Talkin' 'bout you're mad_
_Could it be that you just lost the best you've ever had_
His fame:
_Boy you actin' so corny like Fritos_
_Wouldn&#8217;t have none of that without me, though_
And his money:
_Is it lack of ice got you so cold?_
_Have you ever felt this on your own?_
_Why you tryin' to play like you&#8217;re so grown?_
_Everything you own boy you still owe _
It wasn't long ago that Nick was *leaving the door open for reconciliation* ... but this song is the equivalent of her slamming that door in his face. And dead bolting it. And putting on the chain.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3YWCPOmCL


----------



## AEGIS

Sasha2012 said:


> New song!




wait---is this a fan made video? wth is this?


----------



## Morgan R

AEGIS said:


> wait---is this a fan made video? wth is this?



It isn't a fan made video. It is a lyric video released on Mariah's YouTube/Vevo account. A lot of artists release lyric videos when they release a new song because there isn't an actual music video for the song yet.


----------



## Sassys

That was a silly song.


----------



## Chanel522

Welp...guess maybe they won't be reconciling after all  I was kinda hoping they would be able to put differences aside and work it out.


----------



## DivineMissM

The song is decent, but I hope that's not the official video.  That's terrible.


----------



## lulu212121

Sassys said:


> That was a silly song.


What? You don't like lyrics like, "corny like Fritos"? LOL!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey wants Las Vegas to know there's a new girl in town.

The pop icon arrived at Caesars Palace Monday night in a classic pink convertible behind 18 mobile billboards bearing the titles of her number one hits.

The grand entrance is to celebrate her Las Vegas Strip debut that will bring her chart-topping hits to The Colosseum at Caesars Palace starting May 6 with performances through July.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-grand-entrance-Vegas-show.html#ixzz3YZlWIAAN


----------



## pixiejenna

That song was weak, the vocals were sad to think that was the best they could mash together. Airing out your dirty laundry in your songs is in poor taste so if you're going to do it you might as well do it right, too bad she didn't call Taylor Swift back when she was 15 years old lol.


----------



## sally.m

I get that most people photo shop but if you are going to do it, dont stand infront of a huge skinny version of yourself when clearly you are much more squishy. Dumbass.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her face looks good.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Singer/songwriter Mariah Carey arrives at Caesars Palace to launch her residency "MARIAH #1 TO INFINITY" on April 27, 2015 in Las Vegas, Nevada. The show debuts on May 6, 2015


----------



## Michele26

^^Mariah's not wearing her glove.


----------



## Ladybug09

sally.m said:


> I get that most people photo shop but if you are going to do it, dont stand infront of a huge skinny version of yourself when clearly you are much more squishy. Dumbass.



Lol!


----------



## AEGIS

Morgan R said:


> It isn't a fan made video. It is a lyric video released on Mariah's YouTube/Vevo account. A lot of artists release lyric videos when they release a new song because there isn't an actual music video for the song yet.



It's awful


----------



## ChanelMommy

AEGIS said:


> It's awful



Agree


----------



## berrydiva

That song is tragic...smh


----------



## Sassys

Awwwww, Happy 4th Birthday Roc & Roe https://instagram.com/p/2H8NieLeEH/?taken-by=mariahcarey


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

corny like fritos      i expected more from you, Mimi!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I do lover her eye makeup and her lipgloss/lip makeup.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Careys grandiose Las Vegas residency got off to an auspicious start on Wednesday evening in front of a full house at the 4,100 capacity Colosseum at Caesars Palace.

The 45-year-old singer put on a bravura display after confidently squeezing her voluptuous curves into a plunging bodysuit that left very little to the imagination.

Teaming the sequin embellished leotard with fishnet tights and strappy gold heels, Mariah belted out the hits while showing off her cleavage. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ning-night-Vegas-residency.html#ixzz3ZUDLdafA


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No comment on the attire.

I heard she is sounding better. I wonder what the set list is. I forgot how many of her #1s I absolutely loved. I'd love to hear I Don't Wanna Cry. I haven't heard that one in years.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey kicked off her three month residency show at The Colosseum at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas on Wednesday.
The 45-year-old pop diva premiered her highly anticipated #1 To Infinity concert series in front of a packed sold-out crowd inside the 4,100 seated arena.

The estranged wife of Nick Cannon performed her 18 number one hits in chronological order donning several costume gowns and even bringing out expensive props such as a neon yellow jet ski and hot pink Thunderbird convertible on stage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ned-gown-jet-ski-sold-show.html#ixzz3ZUEjgqVX


----------



## yajaira

omg


----------



## ChanelMommy

Woah the last couple of pics nooo


----------



## berrydiva

Did June do the costumes for her Vegas show? Mariah needs to stop dressing herself like she has her 22 year-old body. She looks good but stuffs herself into some tragic clothing choices. 

It's Vegas, I was kinda hoping she was gonna go all out with vintage vegas glam.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Did June do the costumes for her Vegas show? Mariah needs to stop dressing herself like she has her 22 year-old body. She looks good but stuffs herself into some tragic clothing choices.
> 
> It's Vegas, I was kinda hoping she was gonna go all out with vintage vegas glam.




I really don't even know why she has a stylist.  Clearly, she wears what she wants to without regard to dressing for her body.  She's eternally 12


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It doesn't matter who styles her. She has no taste. We have seen this with other celebrities that use the same stylist. If the person has no taste it is a lost cause.

See Jessica Simpson and Tamar Braxton for further examples.


----------



## knasarae

No, Mariah.... no.  I can't believe she looks in the mirror and likes how she looks.  Clothes more suited for her body would do a world of difference.  


And just for the record, I will be so glad when the whole leotard movement is over.


----------



## ChanelMommy

knasarae said:


> No, Mariah.... no.  I can't believe she looks in the mirror and likes how she looks.  Clothes more suited for her body would do a world of difference.
> 
> 
> And just for the record, I will be so glad when the whole leotard movement is over.



Agree!


----------



## bag-princess

yajaira said:


> omg




my thought exactly!



DC-Cutie said:


> I really don't even know why she has a stylist.  Clearly, she wears what she wants to without regard to dressing for her body.  She's eternally 12




this is what we say all the time about Bey!  do you really think someone is going to tell her "oh hell no - not that!"    she wears what she wants to.




BagOuttaHell said:


> *It doesn't matter who styles her. She has no taste. *We have seen this with other celebrities that use the same stylist. If the person has no taste it is a lost cause.
> 
> See Jessica Simpson and Tamar Braxton for further examples.





and THAT is the bottom line.


----------



## GaitreeS

No Mariah. Just NO. 

You know I'm really rooting for this chick, but she keeps letting me down every single time!!!


----------



## terebina786

Has her body always been this boxy or is this the fall out from lipo and then gaining it back?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is the booze and pills.


----------



## pixiejenna

She was never  curvy imo. I think she just looks boxier because of the weight gain and ill fitting clothes. She looked amazing when she was younger but she was no jlo or kim k shape wise.

I will say those costumes are disappointing considering shes in vegas. Like berrydiva i was expecting something way better. I mean she's a diva known for going over the top these costumes are average at best but mediocre by Mariah standards.


----------



## Sassys

Roc's mean mug cracks me up


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah needs to either slim down before she decides to step into those costumes or just do like Chaka Kahn and just wear flowy jackets to conceal all the thickness


----------



## LavenderIce

^Even Chaka Khan managed to drop a few.  Mariah wouldn't look so bad if she wore clothes that flattered her current figure, not the figure she had 20 years ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LavenderIce said:


> ^Even Chaka Khan managed to drop a few.  Mariah wouldn't look so bad if she wore clothes that flattered her current figure, not the figure she had 20 years ago.


 
Exactly.  


I really believe that Mariah is mentally and fashionably stuck in either her Vision of Love days or Emancipation of MiMi day.  But it's time for her to have a Come to Jesus meeting and dress for the body she has NOW!


----------



## morgan20

DC-Cutie said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I really believe that Mariah is mentally and fashionably stuck in either her Vision of Love days or Emancipation of MiMi day.  But it's time for her to have a Come to Jesus meeting and dress for the body she has NOW!




'Come to Jesus' meeting [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## pixiejenna

Already having issues with her residency in vegas. Mariah canceled her 4th show today citing bronchitis as the reason. Why would that even matter isn't she lip syncing the whole show anyways?


----------



## berrydiva

That's terrible. I wonder if she prepared for this show...she needs to do the singing on a treadmill thing that others do to prepare for these shows.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> That's terrible. I wonder if she prepared for this show...she needs to do the singing on a treadmill thing that others do to prepare for these shows.



Ha!  that reminds me of her MTV cribs episode when she was exercising in heels.  Mariah hasn't seen a treadmill since, so running AND singing on one is just out of the question 

Mariah doesn't want to put in the work anymore.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Ha!  that reminds me of her MTV cribs episode when she was exercising in heels.  Mariah hasn't seen a treadmill since, so running AND singing on one is just out of the question
> 
> Mariah doesn't want to put in the work anymore.


Very true. Very sad. 

She's never struck me as the exercise type anyway...she uses surgery to fix herself.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Already having issues with her residency in vegas. Mariah canceled her 4th show today citing bronchitis as the reason. Why would that even matter isn't she lip syncing the whole show anyways?


 
I saw some clips of the show and she is actually singing. I think its horrible for people to have paid for airfare/hotel and to het there and learn show was was canceled.

What they should have done was taped her first show and use that whenever she needs to lip-synch.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Very true. Very sad.
> 
> She's never struck me as the exercise type anyway...she uses surgery to fix herself.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Ha!  that reminds me of her MTV cribs episode when she was exercising in heels.  *Mariah hasn't seen a treadmill since*, so running AND singing on one is just out of the question
> 
> Mariah doesn't want to put in the work anymore.


 
I beg your pardon


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I beg your pardon
> 
> ]




Does this bish have on mules with socks?!  

I love Mariah, she's such a mess.


----------



## LavenderIce

OMG, those work out videos!  [emoji23][emoji24]


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Does this bish have on mules with socks?!
> 
> I love Mariah, she's such a mess.



What cracks me up is this was filmed in 2007 and Mariah claims she has never let camereas into her ingerie closet; uh, dumb dumb, you showed us that closet in 2001 on MTV Cribs.


----------



## ByeKitty

Cute, their little girl looks just like grandma!


----------



## lanasyogamama

That workout, esp. the water part, honestly looks like something that senior citizens would do.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

2015 Billboard Music Awards held at the MGM Grand Garden Arena on Sunday (May 17) in Las Vegas.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's pretty I like her makeup/hair but her outfits...nooooo


----------



## lulu212121

Did anyone see her performance? Who told her to try to sing "Vision of Love"? Glad she didn't try to finish it. I felt awkward for her.


----------



## Sassys

lulu212121 said:


> Did anyone see her performance? Who told her to try to sing "Vision of Love"? Glad she didn't try to finish it. I felt awkward for her.




its the 25yr anniversary of Vision of Love


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't know why she insists on continuously tarnishing her legacy like this  17 number one hits, over 100 million albums sold....she has NOTHING to prove. She should hang it up and bask in her legendary glory. It's quite embarrassing at this point.


----------



## Ladybug09

Her boobs look painful!


----------



## Sasha2012

Someone on twitter said Mariah sounded like a fax machine. 

Her voice isn't what it used to be but she has her moments, and at least she was singing live. Watching Britney and Iggy lip sync makes me appreciate live performers more. 

via just jared


----------



## Ladybug09

That dress...oh my goodness...


----------



## pixiejenna

Ladybug09 said:


> Her boobs look painful!



She needs to have them redone. I wonder if the reason why they are so saggy is because of her weight gain.


----------



## tulipfield

Omg what happened, she looks awful.  =(  She needs a second comeback.


----------



## dangerouscurves

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know why she insists on continuously tarnishing her legacy like this  17 number one hits, over 100 million albums sold....she has NOTHING to prove. She should hang it up and bask in her legendary glory. It's quite embarrassing at this point.




This!!! She and Madonna needs to retire at this point and enjoy the money they have.


----------



## morgan20

Good God that dress is awful...I thought she had on boots


----------



## berrydiva

I wish she would come to terms with her body. It's so sad to watch.


----------



## Kansashalo

Mariah just needs a good stylist and a bra.


----------



## zaara10

That shriek at the end of her performance was awful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I wish she would come to terms with her body. It's so sad to watch.



it really is.  Nothing is wrong with her body, just the clothes selection.  She still thinks she can dress like it's her 'Vision of Love' days...  Uh, no ma'am 



Kansashalo said:


> Mariah just needs a good stylist and a bra.



She won't listen!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

her makeup looks nice


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> I really believe that Mariah is mentally and fashionably stuck in either her Vision of Love days or Emancipation of MiMi day.  *But it's time for her to have a Come to Jesus meeting and dress for the body she has NOW!*




and the church says "amen"


----------



## Sassys

It is a stupid song, but at least she wasn't lip synching.


----------



## Sassys

Ellen


----------



## DC-Cutie

just hell naw, MiMi!!!!  


Is the zipper coming down on the side?


----------



## lulu212121

I don't know, but is that boob about to drop out?


----------



## berrydiva

Oh Mimi.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I keep wanting MiMi to get it together.  She's to great and dramatic for all this foolishness


----------



## Lounorada

Oh dear, Mariah... NO.


----------



## Sassys

*Ouch! Mariah Carey slams the door on Nick Cannon 'lookalike' in feisty new  video for Infinity (rumoured to be about her divorce)*


It appears Mariah  Carey does not do subtlety well. 
In her new music  video for Infinity (where she sings about her long-term love losing the best he  ever had) Empire actor Jussie Smollett appears to be dressed as the spitting  image of her estranged husband Nick Cannon, who she promptly slams the door  on.
Mariah and Nick  are currently going through a divorce after six years of marriage, and it seems  that the singer could be letting out a lot of her feelings through her new  record.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ity-rumored-ex-Nick-Cannon.html#ixzz3aWuvUUTe


----------



## Ladybug09

dangerouscurves said:


> This!!! She and Madonna needs to retire at this point and enjoy the money they have.


Madonna was never known as a singer. She's an entertainer Lucy still entertaining as those tickets so I don't think she's very tired. Mariah was known as a voice like Whitney. And now she no longer has a voice.








Sassys said:


> *Ouch! Mariah Carey slams the door on Nick Cannon 'lookalike' in feisty new  video for Infinity (rumoured to be about her divorce)*
> 
> 
> It appears Mariah  Carey does not do subtlety well.
> In her new music  video for Infinity (where she sings about her long-term love losing the best he  ever had) Empire actor Jussie Smollett appears to be dressed as the spitting  image of her estranged husband Nick Cannon, who she promptly slams the door  on.
> Mariah and Nick  are currently going through a divorce after six years of marriage, and it seems  that the singer could be letting out a lot of her feelings through her new  record.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ity-rumored-ex-Nick-Cannon.html#ixzz3aWuvUUTe



He looks like Jussie from Empire.


----------



## Sassys

Vegas Concert


----------



## Tivo

DC-Cutie said:


> just hell naw, MiMi!!!!
> 
> 
> Is the zipper coming down on the side?


But at least it's not 10 sizes too small. That's an improvement.


----------



## Sasha2012

Ladybug09 said:


> He looks like Jussie from Empire.



That is Jussie, it says so in the article.

Mariah on Ellen today


----------



## Sassys

Rehearsing for Jimmy Kimmel

Roc definitely is a mommy's boy https://instagram.com/p/22Nfi0LeOQ/


----------



## Sasha2012

She delivered a show-stopping performance in a slinky gown at the Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas on Sunday.

And Mariah Carey was at it again the following day - this time wearing a very revealing number ahead of her appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live.

The 45-year-old was spotted arriving to the talk show host's Hollywood studio on Monday, sporting a tiny silver leopard print dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...my-Kimmel-Live-performance.html#ixzz3aYgxWp17


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She delivered a show-stopping performance in a slinky gown at the Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas on Sunday.
> 
> And Mariah Carey was at it again the following day - this time wearing a very revealing number ahead of her appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live.
> 
> The 45-year-old was spotted arriving to the talk show host's Hollywood studio on Monday, sporting a tiny silver leopard print dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...my-Kimmel-Live-performance.html#ixzz3aYgxWp17



Yikes!  That dress is so unflattering!


----------



## berrydiva

I don't even know what to say anymore.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LMAO....OH MY GAAWWWWWD........does she own ONE full-length mirror at all? 

Tragic.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I wish she would come to terms with her body. It's so sad to watch.





Kansashalo said:


> *Mariah just needs a good stylist* and a bra.




it's like Sheree said on RHOA - "who gon check me boo?"     same thing with Bey - NOBODY is going to tell them that is the most gawd awful outfit!!!   they think they are stylin' and profilin' and the people around them will agree - or find employment elsewhere.





Ladybug09 said:


> Madonna was never known as a singer. She's an entertainer Lucy still entertaining as those tickets so I don't think she's very tired. Mariah was known as a voice like Whitney. And now she no longer has a voice.
> 
> 
> *He looks like Jussie from Empire.*





that IS him with his cute self!!






Sasha2012 said:


> She delivered a show-stopping performance in a slinky gown at the Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas on Sunday.
> 
> And Mariah Carey was at it again the following day - this time wearing a very revealing number ahead of her appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live.
> 
> The 45-year-old was spotted arriving to the talk show host's Hollywood studio on Monday, *sporting a tiny silver leopard print dress.*





"tiny" was bad enough.   add silver leapard print and it's all kinds of wrong!!


----------



## LavenderIce

She sounded better on Kimmel than at Billboards.


----------



## Ocean Horizon

Mimi is probably trying to spite her ex and she looks great. Damn she doesn't look anywhere near 47. I just turned 42 and as they say black skin dont crack! I wish that opportunist Nick never ruined the picture and hurt her. His expendable leeching bland talent @ss was over a decade too young for her, not her true deeply connected soulmate and just using Mimi for a career comeup! I hope that fake selfish cheating garbage gets what is coming to him. She has the most gorgeous kids!


----------



## Sassys

Ocean Horizon said:


> Is Mariah 47? She looks great. I just turned 42 and as they say black skin dont crack! I wish that opportunist Nick never happened. His expendable no talent @ss was over a decade younger than her, not her true deeply connected soulmate and only using Mimi for a career comeup! I hope that loser gets what is coming to him. At least she has the gift gorgeous kids


 
She just turned 45. If Nick never happened she wouldn't have Roc & Roe and clearly they are suppose to be here. I tell women all the time who have bad break-ups with men and have kids. You would never have that particular kid, if it wasn't for that man, so don't look at it as you wish you never met him. Those kids are here for a reason.


----------



## Ocean Horizon

I see my kids faces and I truthfully think the same thing. It is hard trying to raise them and make things work with an ex


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> That is Jussie, it says so in the article.
> 
> Mariah on Ellen today



Well, considering I read the article, I think I did pretty good.


----------



## berrydiva

Ocean Horizon said:


> Mimi is probably trying to spite her ex and she looks great. Damn she doesn't look anywhere near 47. I just turned 42 and as they say black skin dont crack! I wish that opportunist Nick never ruined the picture and hurt her. His expendable leeching bland talent @ss was over a decade too young for her, not her true deeply connected soulmate and just using Mimi for a career comeup! I hope that fake selfish cheating garbage gets what is coming to him. She has the most gorgeous kids!



Mariah does look good thats why I wish she'd dress for her body. It won't make her look like she's licking up desperation like she just found a puddle of water in the Sahara.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She just turned 45. If Nick never happened she wouldn't have Roc & Roe and clearly they are suppose to be here. I tell women all the time who have bad break-ups with men and have kids. You would never have that particular kid, if it wasn't for that man, so don't look at it as you wish you never met him. Those kids are here for a reason.


 
easier said than done, since you're neither divorced nor do you have kids.


You can wish you'd never met a person.  Nothing to do with the kids.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Mariah at the 'Jimmy Kimmel Live' show. (May 18)


----------



## Sassys

By the way Roc and Roe always cling to Mommy, you can tell they don't have a nanny mommy like some other celeb kids.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's dubbed the happiest place on earth and Mariah Carey was certainly in a very bright mood as she visited Disneyland on Tuesday.

The 45-year-old diva arrived for a television interview on Live with Kelly and Michael! in a long flowing garish dress that accentuated her curves.

The event was also to celebrate the 60th anniversary of the theme park in California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...films-interview-Disneyland.html#ixzz3acyH5wTA


----------



## LavenderIce

Sassys said:


> By the way Roc and Roe always cling to Mommy, you can tell they don't have a nanny mommy like some other celeb kids.



You mean like the child named as if she were a compass?


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, considering I read the article, I think I did pretty good.



Damn autocorrect...DIDNT READ


----------



## Sassys

So no one had a girdle for her to put on for that gut.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> So no one had a girdle for her to put on for that gut.




(Spits tea at computer screen) LMAO!


----------



## morgan20

Oh damn Mimi you look bloated.  Is she on meds?


----------



## NYC Chicky

I don't think it's that bad it's just part of who she is and keeping to her trademark style even though it may not best the body she has now.


----------



## Sassys

Disneyland & Kelly & Michael (at Disneyland)


----------



## DC-Cutie

wearing Mules walking through Disney...  Fix it Jesus


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> wearing Mules walking through Disney...  Fix it Jesus


----------



## berrydiva

She needs an intervention.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and is that big burly bodyguard carrying an LV cosmetics case?????   at Disney????


----------



## Sassys

Kelly & Michael


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> and is that big burly bodyguard carrying an LV cosmetics case?????   at Disney????



Just in case she has a make up emergency!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> wearing Mules walking through Disney...  Fix it Jesus





    i know some women just love thier heels but come on!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nope. I fully expect her to walk around Disney in mules and with someone to carry her umbrella. I bet she had more fun than the kiddies.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Just in case she has a make up emergency!


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> wearing Mules walking through Disney...  Fix it Jesus


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That pink dress is working for her.


----------



## GoGlam

Slides are so unstable... I don't know how or why she loves them so much--and with kids!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

DC-Cutie said:


> wearing Mules walking through Disney...  Fix it Jesus


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> Kelly & Michael




Smh


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sassys said:


> So no one had a girdle for her to put on for that gut.





Lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Mariah Carey attends the Legends hosted Opening Celebration of One World Observatory on May 28, 2015 in New York City.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh boy. Her dress sense has no chance of improving, does it?


----------



## Swanky

*Mariah Carey Calls 'American Idol' the Worst Experience of Her Life: 'It's So Boring & So Fake' *



 
*Mariah Carey* is opening up about her days of judging *American Idol* and she doesnt seem to have fond memories of it.
 The 45-year-old entertainer called into the Australian radio show _The Kyle and Jackie O Show_ where she didnt hold back. 
 When asked if she would ever return to the panel, she said, Hell no! Absolutely not! That was the worst experience of my life.
 I dont think they had any intentions for us to have a good  experience doing that show. Pitting two females against each other  wasnt cool, *Mariah* said about her and *Nicki Minaj*. It shouldve been about the contestants instead of about some nonexistent feud that turned into even more ridiculousness.
 She added, Its so boring and so fake.You have to make up things to  say about people. Half the time the performances are good. Youd just be  like, It was good!


----------



## Sassys

For $18million she got paid, who cares if it is fake.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet the money wasn't fake.


----------



## BadAzzBish

BagOuttaHell said:


> I bet the money wasn't fake.



Lol...ikr!


----------



## Sasha2012

Official video for Infinity.


----------



## lulu212121

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> Mariah Carey attends the Legends hosted Opening Celebration of One World Observatory on May 28, 2015 in New York City.


I hope that's not her new "go to" dress style.


----------



## pixiejenna

The music video was better than i was expecting it to be, that's all i got. I wonder how her residency is going.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey's brother fears she will 'die like Whitney Houston' as he claims the pop star is addicted to alcohol and prescription drugs

Mariah Carey's brother fears her drinking will kill her and claims he has never seen her sober.
The Hero hitmaker's sibling Morgan - who hasn't directly spoken to the singer in two years - fears the star is unable to care for her four-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe because he believes she is trying to numb her problems with wine and champagne.
Alleging she has been a heavy drinker since suffering from mental health problems in 2001, Morgan told the National Enquirer magazine: 'Mariah was drinking through her pregnancy - even while she was nursing.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...star-addicted-alcohol-prescription-drugs.html


----------



## Sasha2012

She must have a wardrobe of designer clothes to die for.

And, in an attempt to make the most of it, Mariah Carey stepped out in two contrasting outfits when she emerged from the Tribeca Grand hotel in New York on Saturday.

The chart-topping singer, 45, flaunted her curvaceous body in the contrasting styles, which certainly garnered attention.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enhancing-ballgown-one-day.html#ixzz3cLJcdyqK


----------



## AEGIS

well....i have heard ppl say her kids look like they suffer from fetal alcohol syndrome


----------



## ChanelMommy

AEGIS said:


> well....i have heard ppl say her kids look like they suffer from fetal alcohol syndrome



First I've heard of this but her ex Eminem raps in his song about her 'wine cellar in her basement'


----------



## zen1965

AEGIS said:


> well....i have heard ppl say her kids look like they suffer from fetal alcohol syndrome




Her Little boy especially.


----------



## morgan20

For years I have wanted to say that her children looked like they had physical abnormalities, but I didn't want to appear mean.....and yes especially Moroccan


----------



## yajaira

u guys are funny! i always thought her children looked weird but i do not think they have FAS


----------



## Sassys

ChanelMommy said:


> First I've heard of this but her ex Eminem raps in his song about her 'wine cellar in her basement'



Her building doesn't have a wine cellar. A friend's boyfriend lives in her building and I've been there lol.


----------



## Sassys

Paris


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> For years I have wanted to say that her children looked like they had physical abnormalities, but I didn't want to appear mean.....and yes *especially Moroccan*





+1  

i have always wondered about him.


----------



## Sassys

You guys are a mess lol. A child with fetal alcohol syndrome have delayed speech. I've seen videos of the twins and they speak very well for the various ages they were in the video. 

My god son is exactly their age and he has speech issues, I can't understand him and the twins speak better than he does. No my godson doesn't have fetal alcohol syndrome.


----------



## mama13drama99

Not sure about the twins.  Haven't read much about them.  However, I, too, have often looked twice (or longer, or harder) at pictures of them.  

But, professionally speaking on FAS (only; not the twins), in order to diagnose an individual with FAS, a doctor must determine whether abnormal facial features exist, if there is a slower than normal growth rate, and if there are central nervous system problems.  Problems with the nervous system could be physical or behavioral. They might present as hyperactivity, lack of coordination or focus or learning disabilities.  And while speech is often affected, that does not always have to be in every case.  It is NOT uncommon for  symptoms and/or characteristics of FAS of one individual, as well as how they manifest, to present (subtly or drastically) differently in another person.

*This is NOT a diagnosis of either children.


----------



## lanasyogamama

These last three outfits have been quite good by Mariah standards.


----------



## Sasha2012

Back when Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon were the hottest of celebrity couples, both spouses got tattoos with the other's name.

Now, however, the 45-year-old singer appears to have left her 34-year-old ex's name behind while keeping her ink intact.

That lower-back butterfly tattoo was visible on Sunday in Paris, France when Mariah stepped out with her four-year-old twins, Monroe and Moroccan.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Paris-Nick-Cannon-s-gone.html#ixzz3cPaZQAan


----------



## etk123

I've always thought the twins look like they were preemies.


----------



## Sassys

etk123 said:


> I've always thought the twins look like they were preemies.



They were 4 weeks early.


----------



## Staci_W

Sassys said:


> You guys are a mess lol. A child with fetal alcohol syndrome have delayed speech. I've seen videos of the twins and they speak very well for the various ages they were in the video.
> 
> My god son is exactly their age and he has speech issues, I can't understand him and the twins speak better than he does. No my godson doesn't have fetal alcohol syndrome.



My friend is raising her niece who had fetal alcohol syndrome. Her speech isn't delayed. Fas can manifest itself diffrent in diffrent people. Theres no one symptom that will show up in all who have it. Delayed speech can happen, but it doesn't always. Also, there are varying degrees.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Back when Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon were the hottest of celebrity couples, both spouses got tattoos with the other's name.
> 
> Now, however, the 45-year-old singer appears to have left her 34-year-old ex's name behind while keeping her ink intact.
> 
> That lower-back butterfly tattoo was visible on Sunday in Paris, France when Mariah stepped out with her four-year-old twins, Monroe and Moroccan.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Paris-Nick-Cannon-s-gone.html#ixzz3cPaZQAan



Her tattoo was always easy to modify.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Those mules...


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey is a firm believer of if you got it, flaunt it.

The star has coming under fire of late for being out of shape, but the 45-year-old put her haters in their place as she stepped out in Paris, France, on Sunday evening.

The pop diva did not try to cover her curvy physique but instead celebrated it - and gave everyone a good look as she did - in a sheer dress with very racy split.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...exy-thigh-high-split-Paris.html#ixzz3cRFw28gE


----------



## Sassys

Disneyland Paris


----------



## Sassys

Paris.

Not understanding the nude fishnets


----------



## mcb100

Nude pantyhose would have looked great, better than nude fishnets...but ehhh I don't really notice the fishnets all that much.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm confused like this when it comes to Mariah and her 'fashion' choices


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm confused like this when it comes to Mariah and her 'fashion' choices
> 
> 
> 31.media.tumblr.com/afbfe65e24883a4ecb36dd1a8394e77d/tumblr_inline_nloinndiMX1sme18w.gif


 

:lolots::lolots: Who wears pantyhose in the summer time. So confused.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beyonce wears flesh colored pantyhose sometimes, even when not performing.  So does Dolly Parton and Christie Brinkley...  so yeah...


LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> beyonce wears flesh colored pantyhose sometimes, even when not performing.  So does Dolly Parton and Christie Brinkley...  so yeah...
> 
> 
> LOL


 
Couldn't do it. I swear, putting on pantyhose is like a torture devise for me (in the winter, no way in hell I am doing it in Spring and summer). I always make fun of my friends in the finance world when it is 96 degrees outside and they are wearing suits and pantyhose. Thank God I work in entertainment world and wear what I want (but keep it appropriate for work).


----------



## knasarae

Her kids seem on target from videos I've seen of them. And other than Moroccan having a big forehead (which he'll probably grow into lol), nothing about them looks abnormal to me.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> Paris.
> 
> Not understanding the nude fishnets


I love nude fishnets.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> Her kids seem on target from videos I've seen of them. And other than Moroccan having a big forehead (which he'll probably grow into lol), nothing about them looks abnormal to me.


 
Agree!! Also, don't some doctors say, one red glass of wine during pregnancy is fine. I personally wouldn't do it, but maybe that is what her brother saw. I highly doubt Nick or is family would have kept quiet about Mariah drinking while pregnant. One them is already posting personal pics on a website a friend of mine sent me a link to. There are lots of pics, that were never released of the twins, Mariah and Nick and some video. You can see in the video, Mariah is not aware she is being filmed. All pics, do not look like their LA house or the NYC penthouse.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I pray he grows into that head...  lawd!


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Agree!! *Also, don't some doctors say, one red glass of wine during pregnancy is fine.* I personally wouldn't do it, but maybe that is what her brother saw. I highly doubt Nick or is family would have kept quiet about Mariah drinking while pregnant. One them is already posting personal pics on a website a friend of mine sent me a link to. There are lots of pics, that were never released of the twins, Mariah and Nick and some video. You can see in the video, Mariah is not aware she is being filmed. All pics, do not look like their LA house or the NYC penthouse.



Yea like you said, I personally wouldn't either but I've definitely heard that as well.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Her kids seem on target from videos I've seen of them. And *other than Moroccan having a big forehead* (which he'll probably grow into lol), nothing about them looks abnormal to me.





DC-Cutie said:


> I pray he grows into that head...  lawd!





as i said - i have always wondered about that child.  not being around him and knowing how he talks/acts all i can do is wonder.


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> as i said - i have always wondered about that child.  not being around him and knowing how he talks/acts all i can do is wonder.




Yep...and the size of his forehead could be an abnormally.  Where people go wrong is assuming and /or believing that children will grow into features.  That does happen.  But it can lead to a false sense of hope and that could be time lost in the area of intervention.

Also, FAS had changed to more of a spectrum of disorders.  That is because, as I shared before, it manifests differently from one person to the next. 

Doctors don't know why a woman can have just a few glasses of wine during pregnancy then give birth to a child affected severely, while on the other hand a woman who drinks heavily can give birth to a child with mild (limited or even no traces of any) symptoms.  What they do know is that the likelihood of a child developing FAS in anyway is high throughout pregnancy, but especially during the first 3 months.  

I certainly am not attempting to make anything wrong with the twins.  Pictures, in many cases, don't inform us that kids have issues.  Just as videos of them speaking can't.  However, the pictures that I've seen cause me to do a double take.  Without more info none of us have anyway of knowing that they do OR do not have deficits.  More importantly, there could be a condition...just not FAS.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I don't care about the fishnets. She looks reasonably covered. That's all I'm asking of her.


----------



## Sassys

4yrs old with a pacifier. I can't.... Now I truly believe everything Nick said about her letting the kids do what they want. He better not tell her how to raise her kids.


----------



## Ms Kiah

What chaos those kids live in. I wonder how many nannies she's gone through this year.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ms Kiah said:


> I don't care about the fishnets. She looks reasonably covered. That's all I'm asking of her.



That appears to be too much to ask of Mimi.

She's in my X-File of people with tons of money who just  cannot dress themselves. It's a mystery.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Is that forehead not Mariah's? That's all I see.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think she's been more covered up than normal lately.  Baby steps


----------



## Sassys

4yrs old with a pacifier. Smh.
Nick come save your kids from this foolishness.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *4yrs old with a pacifier.* Smh.
> Nick come save your kids from this foolishness.





  have mercy!!  my boys pacifier was gone at 3 months!  they did not need it.


----------



## anitalilac

I feel bad for her son with all the chaos...poor baby....being pushed back then he tries to go back to his momma only to be pushed aside for pics again..


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ms Kiah said:


> What chaos those kids live in. I wonder how many nannies she's gone through this year.



I was just going to say that I'm dizzy just from watching those 2 videos ^


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> 4yrs old with a pacifier. Smh.
> Nick come save your kids from this foolishness.



Is that the bodyguard or manny?


----------



## Sassys

anitalilac said:


> Is that the bodyguard or manny?



Bodyguard. Unless she once again fired them, I've seen what the two nannies look like. One if them I've seen in some shots there, the other I have not seen.


----------



## mundodabolsa

It's interesting how when the boy's bodyguard/manny carries him out of the car, he stops midway to give the paps time for shots of him holding the child, then carries on. The nanny carrying the girl out of the car makes a beeline for the entrance keeping her head and the child's head down.


----------



## LavenderIce

I know the Lambs love them some Mariah and Mariah loves her lambs, but if she's with her kids, they should give her a break on the picture taking.

I do like that Mariah is wearing better clothes in Paris than she has during her previous appearances.  They cover more and are slightly more tasteful.


----------



## knasarae

It saddened me that Roc was obviously trying to stay near his mother and he kept being moved aside and the bodyguard tried to pick him up and get him farther away from Mariah so that she could take pics.  I'm sorry but that doesn't sit well with me.



mundodabolsa said:


> It's interesting how when the boy's bodyguard/manny carries him out of the car, he stops midway to give the paps time for shots of him holding the child, then carries on. The nanny carrying the girl out of the car makes a beeline for the entrance keeping her head and the child's head down.



I saw that too and it really pi$$ed me off!!! Take that child in!!! Clearly he wants nothing to do with that chaos.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> It saddened me that Roc was obviously trying to stay near his mother and he kept being moved aside and the bodyguard tried to pick him up and get him farther away from Mariah so that she could take pics.  I'm sorry but that doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that too and it really pi$$ed me off!!! Take that child in!!! Clearly he wants nothing to do with that chaos.


 
Agree! And when he was shoved, she didn't bat an eyelash


----------



## Ms Kiah

They'll have quite the story to tell when they're older. 

I really lost respect for Mariah as a Mother when she said that as soon as the babies started bonding with the Nanny that they spent the most time with she would fire them. That's so selfish of her and emotionally crippling for the kids.


----------



## bag-princess

Ms Kiah said:


> They'll have quite the story to tell when they're older.
> 
> I really lost respect for Mariah as a Mother *when she said that as soon as the babies started bonding with the Nanny that they spent the most time with she would fire them.* That's so selfish of her and emotionally crippling for the kids.






 whaaaat????  that is just awful.  she does not have the time to see what her own kids needs but when someone does it too well she doesn't like that??


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> whaaaat????  that is just awful.  she does not have the time to see what her own kids needs but when someone does it too well she doesn't like that??



Yep. Nick also said during an interview. She keeps firing the nannies when they get to close.


----------



## Ms Kiah

That's why I can't get on board with the whimsical Mariah butterfly she's so cute with her kids nonsense. When she's in a drunken stupor those kids deserve to have a stable loving presence in their lives.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Yep. Nick also said during an interview. She keeps firing the nannies when they get to close.




that is just awful!!  those poor kids must wonder why do they keep leaving them! 




Ms Kiah said:


> That's why I can't get on board with the whimsical Mariah butterfly she's so cute with her kids nonsense. *When she's in a drunken stupor those kids deserve to have a stable loving presence in their lives*.





+1


----------



## ByeKitty

Ugh I never even heard that... Mariah is crazy.


----------



## kcf68

Never mind the chaos being bad enough, but that lady screeching throughout the whole video!  I'd have the body guard take her out!


----------



## Sasha2012

They spent Sunday at Disneyland Paris and on Monday, Mariah Carey treated her twins Moroccan and Monroe to a trip to the Eiffel Tower. 

The 45-year-old singer spent a fun-filled day at the Paris attraction with her four-year-old children where they caused quite the spectacle as fans lined up to see Mariah. 

Carey was on mommy duty as she stepped out in a casual ensemble of camouflage jacket, skinny jeans and a pair of sandals. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...htseeing-trip-Eiffel-Tower.html#ixzz3ccGz52JB


----------



## DC-Cutie

a military jacket with gold lame accents...  ok MiMi I see you


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/09/mariah-carey-takes-her-adorable-twins-to-disneyland-paris/

Mariah Carey is the lady in red while stepping out of her hotel on Monday (June 8) in Paris, France.

Later in the day, the Grammy-winning singer changed into a camouflage top while enjoying a sight-seeing trip to the Eiffel Tower.

On the same day, Mariah posted a cute collage of her kids and wrote on Instagram, Its a small, small world! Thank you for the fun @disneylandparis!!! Check out the pic below!


----------



## ByeKitty

She's very....consistent.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey donned one of her most curve-accentuating frocks before heading out into the streets of Paris on Tuesday.

The 45-year-old singer, who is vacationing in the French capital with her two children, was seen exiting the Peninsula Hotel with her burly bodyguards in tow.

With a huge smile on her face, the songstress looked every inch the diva as she sashayed in a deep blue fishtail gown. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eather-jacket-Paris-outing.html#ixzz3cct2MvFV


----------



## Ladybug09

^that dress is nice on Mimi....


----------



## DC-Cutie

if one thing I will give her - she has really nice skin...


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg Mariah has inked a deal to replace Kate Uptown as the face for the game war of worlds!  I can't believe that they would want her to be the new face of thier game it seems really out of line for thier demographic imo. Mariah will make 7 figures for her ad, which they will shoot over two days. I never played the game but the ads pop up all the time when i play my free games lol and i have seen the tv comercial. I can only imagine how much editing they will have to do to make her look good. While Kate looks great they edited the hell out of her to almost comical proprtions.


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> a military jacket with gold lame accents...  ok MiMi I see you



Lol


----------



## lh211

pixiejenna said:


> Omg Mariah has inked a deal to replace Kate Uptown as the face for the game war of worlds!  I can't believe that they would want her to be the new face of thier game it seems really out of line for thier demographic imo. Mariah will make 7 figures for her ad, which they will shoot over two days. I never played the game but the ads pop up all the time when i play my free games lol and i have seen the tv comercial. I can only imagine how much editing they will have to do to make her look good. While Kate looks great they edited the hell out of her to almost comical proprtions.



This is a strange choice. 

I saw the awful ad, I didn't realise who it was at first.


----------



## ByeKitty

pixiejenna said:


> Omg Mariah has inked a deal to replace Kate Uptown as the face for the game war of worlds!  I can't believe that they would want her to be the new face of thier game it seems really out of line for thier demographic imo. Mariah will make 7 figures for her ad, which they will shoot over two days. I never played the game but the ads pop up all the time when i play my free games lol and i have seen the tv comercial. I can only imagine how much editing they will have to do to make her look good. While Kate looks great they edited the hell out of her to almost comical proprtions.



I wonder how skinny they will make Mariah this time... It's just laughable to me to see recent photoshoots and candid pictures of hers side by side.


----------



## pixiejenna

lh211 said:


> This is a strange choice.
> 
> I saw the awful ad, I didn't realise who it was at first.




It's really suprising I don't think Mariah is the right demographic for people who play the game. Kate is a much more appropriate choice imo. I didn't think Kates ad was bad but it didn't really make much sense lol. 






ByeKitty said:


> I wonder how skinny they will make Mariah this time... It's just laughable to me to see recent photoshoots and candid pictures of hers side by side.



They will probably spend another 7 figures on editing. Kate has a great figure and they edited the heck out of her, enlarged her already large chest and shrunk her waist to barbie doll sized proportions. The ads on my phone that I'm forced to watch from the free games i play(Like words with friends and trivia crack) she is pretty much photoshoped beyond reconition. If i hadn't seen the tv comercial i wouldn't haven known it was Kate. I don't even understand why they are willing to pay Mariah 7 figures when they will have to photoshop her back to what she looked like 10 years ago. If you have to do that much work why not just do a fully animated comercial?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Idk why but Mariah reminds me of Judy from the Bad Girls Club


----------



## bisousx

Very strange choice indeed. Mariah has become extremely unattractive, inside and out. I can't possibly see what she could bring to the table for this ad.


----------



## mcb100

I don't think she's unattractive, I just think she looks like a pretty woman but a real woman, not a celebrity. She has a real woman curvy body and face, she just doesn't look like a typical celebrity....if I saw her on the street or at a family event or something and she wasn't a celebrity or anyone special, I'd still think she's a pretty girl. 
 I'm glad she's recovering after a public divorce, that isn't easy on anyone. Glad to see she really loves her kids as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

Their divorce has hardly been smooth sailing, but while covering up tattoos is an option not putting their children first is not.

Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon played happy families in Santa Monica, California, on Saturday so that they could spend the day with their twins Moroccan and Monroe.

The estranged couple arrived in separate cars to Susie Cakes bakery but clearly left their differences inside the vehicles for their kids.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roccan-Monroe-day-desserts.html#ixzz3dCNNsqXd


----------



## knasarae

I know it's none of my business but I would really like to know what made them break up.


----------



## ByeKitty

I wonder if her children got any of Mariah's singing talent, that'd be great!


----------



## BadAzzBish

ByeKitty said:


> I wonder if her children got any of Mariah's singing talent, that'd be great!



Hopefully. I think her mom was a singer?


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

Is this an actual thing? It's a list of "celeb couples you didn't know about" and no. 2 is Mariah and _Brett Ratner?_

http://www.nylon.com/articles/surprising-celebrity-couples?gid=1&pid=2


----------



## uhpharm01

Kyoko Karenina said:


> Is this an actual thing? It's a list of "celeb couples you didn't know about" and no. 2 is Mariah and _Brett Ratner?_
> 
> http://www.nylon.com/articles/surprising-celebrity-couples?gid=1&pid=2



I don't like this guy for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Pop diva Mariah Carey has been single for less than a year after splitting from actor Nick Cannon.

And the 45-year-old has already sparked rumours that she has found love again as she was seen strolling hand-in-hand with Australian billionaire James Packer in the picturesque south of Italy.

The unlikely pair were spotted looking amorous as they ambled along the cobbled streets of Capri, amid reports they are on an 'extended holiday.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-strolling-hand-hand-Italy.html#ixzz3dZZPtKnR


----------



## morgan20

She looks happy and not stuffed into a dress


----------



## Caz71

James packer along with his late father kerry packer. Vomit vomit! &#128547;&#128547;&#128547;


----------



## lh211

I nearly spat out my coffee when I saw this. What a strange pairing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Run Mimi....  James seems like a piece of shat!


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> She looks happy and not stuffed into a dress




but her feet look stuffed in those mules with the black dress!





DC-Cutie said:


> Run Mimi....  James seems like a piece of shat!





he is a billionaire.  you know mimi is about that life!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Mariah should remake Michael Jackson's "I just can't stop loving you" with "I just can't stop loving mules".


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Mariah should remake Michael Jackson's "I just can't stop loving you" with "I just can't stop loving mules".


----------



## Tivo

You know what? I feel you Mariah. This is likely a PR/FU relationship to stick it to Nick and I say WELL PLAYED!

Billionaires<<<<<<Nick and his house of THOTS.


----------



## Annie81

I wonder if it's about the money I mean surely she has plenty and could find someone better looking with money rather than him ! Never know maybe she genuinely does really like him


----------



## Freckles1

morgan20 said:


> She looks happy and not stuffed into a dress




She does look happy and healthy. I like it


----------



## knasarae

I don't think this will be a good pairing.  Mariah wants someone that will worship her.  A man with that kind of money can have pretty much his pick of the litter.  It's gonna take someone very special to put up with her, date her I mean.


----------



## Tivo

Love doesn't need the goal of marriage. 
Mimi is probably not looking for love anymore anyway. That's the smart move, imo.


----------



## ChanelMommy

They don't match well together at all. He's just um, no. Wish her & Nick were still together.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

I don't know anything about this guy, but a billionaire with big ears is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brett Ratner!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kyoko Karenina said:


> I don't know anything about this guy, but a billionaire with big ears is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Brett Ratner!



He's an a$$hat. He's a media mogul/casino billionairre courtesy of being old money (by Oz terms) from his grandfather. He's a smart guy but definitely aware of his power and a bit of a buffoon.


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

But he has to be better than Brett Ratner, right? No? Oh, Mimi. Apparently, she has the worst taste in men!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kyoko Karenina said:


> But he has to be better than Brett Ratner, right? No? Oh, Mimi. Apparently, she has the worst taste in men!



Slightly above him


----------



## ChanelMommy

Maybe the title of this thread should be renamed... lol


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelMommy said:


> Maybe the title of this thread should be renamed... lol





no - it is "married" - past tense so it works perfectly!!


----------



## Sasha2012

They're the surprising new couple that have set tongues wagging since they were first spotted holding hands through the cobbled streets of Capri on Friday.

But it appears that to the locals of the picturesque Italian island, Mariah Carey and Australian billionaire James Packer are just like any other lovebirds seeking a romantic getaway.

A source told Daily Mail Australia on Sunday that they saw the We Belong Together singer and her new beau dining at upmarket restaurant Aurora, where they appeared relaxed and very much at ease in each other's company.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-romantic-date-night-Capri.html#ixzz3djoMWv00


----------



## whimsic

Lol he has such a smug look on his face, like he won something


----------



## Lounorada

Oh Mimi, what a repulsive man you've found yourself...
He's got a face, or rather a head only a mother could love... and I'd say even that's pushing it.


----------



## ByeKitty

knasarae said:


> I don't think this will be a good pairing.  Mariah wants someone that will worship her.  A man with that kind of money can have pretty much his pick of the litter.  It's gonna take someone very special to put up with her, date her I mean.


IDK, for all we know he might be into dating one of the greatest, most famous singers out there!


----------



## Monoi

Are her boobs real? Maybe an    odd question, but just wondered.

The pairing is odd but maybe she needs the type of man he is. I figure he's straightforward with his opinion.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Oh Mimi, what a repulsive man you've found yourself...
> He's got a face, or rather a head only a mother could love... and I'd say even that's pushing it.



There's rumours he's well-endowed in other areas (and not just his wallet). 

He's not a playboy as some have said in the media. More like a serial monogamist. He's treated them all well,  and married two of them. All kept reasonably quiet, no ugliness (aside from the very public fight on a Bondi street that may or may not have been over Miranda Kerr).

He comes from a hard working, hard playing business focused family. They are one of the two reigning families here in the media - the Packer and the Fairfax families. (and the Murdoch's before they went to the US/Asia and set up shop)

Most of the reputation as a bit of a buffoon I was talking about earlier has come from the way he bulldozes his way in business. 

Tom Cruise tried to recruit him to CO$ after his divorce from Jodhi Packer, he was a wreck apparently. They didn't appeal to him for long.

In fact, his ex, Jodhi has just (like 30mins ago) posted photo's on board the yacht with Mariah and James.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Jodhi Meares posts pictures with Mariah Carey and James Packer on Instagram*

There is something truly odd about James Packer's latest reported romance.

Not so much that it is allegedly with a world famous pop star in the shapely form of Mariah Carey, but rather that the once media shy casino mogul has been so accommodating for the world's media in having his photograph taken with the singer.






But that in itself would suggest that perhaps there is more to this than Packer and Carey are letting on. The conspiracy theorists could suggest that Packer is engaging in some good old fashioned subterfuge - creating a distraction to the media so they don't pay any unwelcome attention on other aspects of his private life.

Packer himself knows only too well that posing in a photo with Carey and his former first wife Jodhi Meares is going to attract attention.

Meares has been the subject of some pretty unsavoury headlines of late, from her Smash'em Up Derby in Bellevue Hill to the ugly breakdown of her engagement to rocker Jon Stevens.

Friends have confirmed that Packer has been a constant source of support for his ex-wife during the scandals, but have stopped short of confirming any sort of romantic reunion.

Contrast this to a year ago when he hosted Miranda Kerr aboard the family super yacht the Arctic P. Packer went to great lengths to keep the model's visit under wraps, although even he couldn't control Kerr when she was inside her cabin, posting images from the Arctic P to her Instagram account.

And just days later after the pair's seaside jaunt became public his second ex-wife, Erica, was spotted dancing on tables with Miranda's ex husband Orlando Bloom.

Fast forward to this weekend in Capri and what are we to make of Packer and Carey's outing which set off the whole media tsunami?

Rather than a swarm of paparazzi and videographers following Carey and Packer through the quaint cobblestone streets of Capri, it appeared there were just one or two "paps" in hot pursuit.

One has to wonder if they were employed by Packer to document the "date" and distribute the images and footage to the media? Indeed, Packer has some experience with how the media works.

And it is no mere coincidence that Packer's great mate and business partner in his Hollywood movie production company RatPac is Brett Ratner, who just a few weeks ago was reportedly dating Carey.

Ratner and Carey have inked a movie deal, which will see much of Packer's millions pouring into the project.

*Source: *Sydney Morning Herald


----------



## 1249dcnative

This is an unfortunate observation; but it looks like Mariah has been hired; and that was before seeing the pictures with his ex-wife.


----------



## pixiejenna

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Jodhi Meares posts pictures with Mariah Carey and James Packer on Instagram*
> 
> There is something truly odd about James Packer's latest reported romance.
> 
> Not so much that it is allegedly with a world famous pop star in the shapely form of Mariah Carey, but rather that the once media shy casino mogul has been so accommodating for the world's media in having his photograph taken with the singer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that in itself would suggest that perhaps there is more to this than Packer and Carey are letting on. The conspiracy theorists could suggest that Packer is engaging in some good old fashioned subterfuge - creating a distraction to the media so they don't pay any unwelcome attention on other aspects of his private life.
> 
> Packer himself knows only too well that posing in a photo with Carey and his former first wife Jodhi Meares is going to attract attention.
> 
> Meares has been the subject of some pretty unsavoury headlines of late, from her Smash'em Up Derby in Bellevue Hill to the ugly breakdown of her engagement to rocker Jon Stevens.
> 
> Friends have confirmed that Packer has been a constant source of support for his ex-wife during the scandals, but have stopped short of confirming any sort of romantic reunion.
> 
> Contrast this to a year ago when he hosted Miranda Kerr aboard the family super yacht the Arctic P. Packer went to great lengths to keep the model's visit under wraps, although even he couldn't control Kerr when she was inside her cabin, posting images from the Arctic P to her Instagram account.
> 
> And just days later after the pair's seaside jaunt became public his second ex-wife, Erica, was spotted dancing on tables with Miranda's ex husband Orlando Bloom.
> 
> Fast forward to this weekend in Capri and what are we to make of Packer and Carey's outing which set off the whole media tsunami?
> 
> Rather than a swarm of paparazzi and videographers following Carey and Packer through the quaint cobblestone streets of Capri, it appeared there were just one or two "paps" in hot pursuit.
> 
> One has to wonder if they were employed by Packer to document the "date" and distribute the images and footage to the media? Indeed, Packer has some experience with how the media works.
> 
> And it is no mere coincidence that Packer's great mate and business partner in his Hollywood movie production company RatPac is Brett Ratner, who just a few weeks ago was reportedly dating Carey.
> 
> Ratner and Carey have inked a movie deal, which will see much of Packer's millions pouring into the project.
> 
> *Source: *Sydney Morning Herald



The pics do look calculated to me. Mariah seems to be pretty low key pap wise and I've never even heard of this guy until now. 






Monoi said:


> Are her boobs real? Maybe an    odd question, but just wondered.
> 
> The pairing is odd but maybe she needs the type of man he is. I figure he's straightforward with his opinion.



No she had a boob job a long time ago, and has probably had them redone since having kids.


----------



## Lounorada

He looks like a sleaze to me. Classic case of 'money talks', which is prob why his exes stay quiet and there never seem to be fall-outs/fights or bitter divorces/separations- they get a nice big paycheck so they stay in their own lane with their mouths shut.
Mariah does look like she is his latest purchase. Gross and sad.


----------



## Teemu

My husband and I just left Capri two weeks ago. I don't think I saw one pap there. But I wasn't looking for them either.


----------



## bag-princess

whimsic said:


> Lol *he has such a smug look on his face*, like he won something





Lounorada said:


> *He looks like a sleaze to me. *Classic case of 'money talks', which is prob why his exes stay quiet and there never seem to be fall-outs/fights or bitter divorces/separations- they get a nice big paycheck so they stay in their own lane with their mouths shut.
> *Mariah does look like she is his latest purchase.* Gross and sad.




i agree with these.  that was my impression of him when i first saw the pics.   something slimy.





pixiejenna said:


> *The pics do look calculated to me*. Mariah seems to be pretty low key pap wise and I've never even heard of this guy until now.
> No she had a boob job a long time ago, and has probably had them redone since having kids.




he seems to be enjoying the paps and all the news about them.  

she needs to go back and have something else done with those boobies then because i would have never guessed she already had!


----------



## Sassys

Monoi said:


> Are her boobs real? Maybe an    odd question, but just wondered.
> 
> The pairing is odd but maybe she needs the type of man he is. I figure he's straightforward with his opinion.



uh, no


----------



## Sassys

Again with the 4yr old and pacifier


----------



## Jayne1

Apparently he has been after her for awhile.  Why is he so obsessed?  What in the world would he see in a woman who lives in her own rainbow world, can only talk about herself a woman who is so high maintenance, she barely holds herself upright?


----------



## Monoi

Why is she in a wetsuit? Is it like Madonna not wanting to get sun damage or is she a little shy of her body in a bikini?


----------



## bag-princess

Monoi said:


> Why is she in a wetsuit? Is it like Madonna not wanting to get sun damage *or is she a little shy of her body in a bikini?*





she could have put on something else for that!!  she has the wet suit in two different colors in different pics.


----------



## ChanelMommy

What she is wearing at the beach is ridiculous. IMHO


----------



## Sasha2012

'Understated' is probably not even a word in Mariah Carey's world.

But never has her OTT dress sense been made so obvious until she posed next to her rumoured love interest James Packer on Tuesday in Italy.

Despite being worth around US$4.7 billion (AU$6 billion), the Australian casino mogul opted for a black pair of basic tracksuit bottoms that showed off his newly slimmed down physique. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-favourite-TRACKSUIT-pants.html#ixzz3dxJWoYOh


----------



## pixiejenna

On TMZ they were talking about them. Basically saying hes a big fan and he brought her on the cruise to introduce her to his friends and family including his ex wife. He had her music playing and music videos playing on TVs during his party. If that's true it's sad, he sounds like a fanboy who's just looking for the ultimate fan experience. I'm sure Mariah is eating it up.

That wet suit is because she knew she was going to be photographed and she's not comfortable in a 1 or s 2 piece. She was still able to show off her rack so at least she feels like she's still sexy on the beach.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Pop diva Mariah Carey has been single for less than a year after splitting from actor Nick Cannon.
> 
> And the 45-year-old has already sparked rumours that she has found love again as she was seen strolling hand-in-hand with Australian billionaire James Packer in the picturesque south of Italy.
> 
> The unlikely pair were spotted looking amorous as they ambled along the cobbled streets of Capri, amid reports they are on an 'extended holiday.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-strolling-hand-hand-Italy.html#ixzz3dZZPtKnR



LOL @ the last picture in front of the plane.  She looks like she's sticking her nose in the air.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> On TMZ they were talking about them. Basically saying hes a big fan and he brought her on the cruise to introduce her to his friends and family including his ex wife. He had her music playing and music videos playing on TVs during his party. *If that's true it's sad, he sounds like a fanboy who's just looking for the ultimate fan experience. I'm sure Mariah is eating it up.*
> 
> That wet suit is because she knew she was going to be photographed and she's not comfortable in a 1 or s 2 piece. She was still able to show off her rack so at least she feels like she's still sexy on the beach.





i am sure she is!  sounds like he wants to show everyone his $$$$ shiny new toy he bought!  when the novelty wears off he will move on!


----------



## berrydiva

Monoi said:


> Why is she in a wetsuit? Is it like Madonna not wanting to get sun damage or is she a little shy of her body in a bikini?



She no longer wears a bikini or swimsuit on the beach...only wetsuits for her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> She no longer wears a bikini or swimsuit on the beach...only wetsuits for her.



She would look fine in a one piece...the wet suit looks silly!


----------



## Freckles1

chanelmommy said:


> she would look fine in a one piece...the wet suit looks silly!




+1


----------



## Sasha2012

It's only been a matter of weeks but billionaire James Packer and pop diva Mariah Carey are already reportedly talking of marriage.

The unlikely couple are said to be so smitten they are already discussing plans to tie the knot - both for the third time, according to gossip website TMZ.

Pals say the casino mogul and Dreamlover crooner have felt at ease with one another from the outset and new snaps show them wearing matching terry toweling bathrobes and locking lips on board his $50 million super yacht, Arctic P.

News of the unlikely romance surfaced over the weekend when they pair were spotted ambling along the narrow streets of Capri hand-in-hand leaving passersby agog.

The Love Takes Time hitmaker accepted the 47-year-old's invitation to sail around the Mediterranean and Packer - Australia's fourth richest man - has been seen fawning over the singer's four-year-old twins.

A source told TMZ: 'He's [Packer] already told her he wants to marry her, sooner rather than later.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-yacht-amid-talk-marriage.html#ixzz3e1PSxJvJ


----------



## ChanelMommy

She deserves to be happy...but it's a little soon IMHO...and off subject, but why does her head appear huge in the last couple of photos? Is it just the camera angle?


----------



## Ladybug09

She is sharing way too much. & I think all of this is just to get back at Nick and say hey see I've moved on


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Who's the guy in the black beanie?


----------



## Tivo

A whole lot of posing going on.


----------



## Sasha2012

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Who's the guy in the black beanie?



I don't know. Daily Mail says he's a pal, it looks like he works for her.


via Daily Mail


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't know. Daily Mail says he's a pal, it looks like he works for her.
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail



Yes, probably another hand holder, lol


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Who's the guy in the black beanie?



I've said this before -- she can barely hold herself upright.  He's keeping her vertical.


----------



## Tivo

It's like she's always wasted.


----------



## eveningstar9

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Who's the guy in the black beanie?


Hes on the hair and make up team.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Again her face is just huge...bloated almost


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sasha2012 said:


> I don't know. Daily Mail says he's a pal, it looks like he works for her.
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail



Kristopher Buckle a MUA.  Everybody around Mariah works for her, yes people....


----------



## Monoi

ChanelMommy said:


> Again her face is just huge...bloated almost




Yeah she looks huge with her big boobs and the bloated face, I hope she gets them babies reduced.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's rarely been seen without new beau James Packer during their recent romantic South of France break - and Thursday proved to be no exception during an appearance in the Antibes. 

The new couple chatted while idling aboard Australian billionaire Packer's sprawling yacht, the Arctic P, after sailing into the French coastal town from neighbouring Cannes. 

Sporting a pair of shades, Mariah toyed with her hair as they chatted before the diva burst into fits of laughter. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-leaves-yacht-France.html#ixzz3e7PsxmX3


----------



## lanasyogamama

That dress is the best thing I've seen on her in years!  Yay!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I;m just glad she's no longer wearing that fingerless glove thingy


----------



## ChanelMommy

That double chin tho... for someone who is so vain just saying


----------



## uhpharm01

dc-cutie said:


> i;m just glad she's no longer wearing that fingerless glove thingy



+2


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> that dress is the best thing i've seen on her in years!  Yay!



+2


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She's rarely been seen without new beau James Packer during their recent romantic South of France break - and Thursday proved to be no exception during an appearance in the Antibes.
> 
> The new couple chatted while idling aboard Australian billionaire Packer's sprawling yacht, the Arctic P, after sailing into the French coastal town from neighbouring Cannes.
> 
> Sporting a pair of shades, Mariah toyed with her hair as they chatted before the diva burst into fits of laughter.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-leaves-yacht-France.html#ixzz3e7PsxmX3




She changed her shoes.  Those are the lowest shoes I've seen her wear while not pregnant.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I'm always relieved when I come here and find her wearing a dress that fits well and no mules.


----------



## GaitreeS

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I'm always relieved when I come here and find her wearing a dress that fits well and no mules.


here here


----------



## morgan20

Looking so much better Mimi Mimi


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Yes! That dress is working for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

They only made their relationship public days ago when they were spotted holding hands on the island of Capri.

But things seem to be hotting up quickly between Mariah Carey and her billionaire beau James Packer.

The couple were seen strolling hand-in-hand through the streets of Portofino on Friday as they continued their romantic tour of Europe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-cleavage-plunging-dress.html#ixzz3eCdI673W


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks happy..


----------



## Sasha2012

More pics.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Freckles1

I like it. I hope james is giving her some good action in the bedroom!!! Go Mimi. Go play a little. Have fun sister


----------



## ChanelMommy

Freckles1 said:


> I like it. I hope james is giving her some good action in the bedroom!!! Go Mimi. Go play a little. Have fun sister



lmao I need the scoop on nick tho. Who is he dating?


----------



## Monoi

She's really covered up from except her boobs. Dont like the dress for that setting she should wear something more light and shorter


----------



## Freckles1

ChanelMommy said:


> lmao I need the scoop on nick tho. Who is he dating?




He's being quiet and sneaky don't you think?


----------



## Swanky

*Mariah Carey My Billionaire BF Needs Spiritual Advice Before Popping Question*

 *         6/27/2015 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE





http://www.tmz.com/person/mariah-carey/
*Mariah Carey*  and her billionaire boyfriend are taking a giant leap -- jetting to  Israel for what they call a "pre-engagement spiritual meeting" with a  religious muckety-muck.
 Sources connected with the newly-minted couple tell TMZ, Mariah and *James Packer* are  jumping on his jet today, where they will meet a "spiritual leader" who  James knows well. We're told James believes the meeting is a must  before he pops the question.
 Our sources say once the meeting takes place, the ball will roll quickly and "they will be *married soon*."
 Packer doesn't want the name of the spiritual leader or the location disclosed for security reasons.






Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3eJW9V9Bn
​


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems Australian billionaire James Packer can't keep his eyes or lips off his new love Mariah Carey.

The 47-year-old businessman, who is worth an estimated $US4.6 billion, was spotted leaning in to plant a tender kiss on his leading lady while sailing the Mediterranean aboard his luxury 88-metre super yacht on Friday. 

The unlikely pair have been packing on the PDA since first going public with their romance last week, and it appears as though the relationship is going from strength to strength.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iah-Carey-approaching-land.html#ixzz3eJYejyIr


----------



## Swanky

*Mariah Carey's New BF You Motorboatin' SoB*

 *         6/25/2015 8:56 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE


&#65279;http://www.tmz.com/person/mariah-carey/
*Mariah Carey*'s  billionaire boyfriend went full throttle on his yacht -- getting a face  full of her cleavage, and proving the old adage ... it's really good to  own a yacht. 
*James Packer*  was putting on a motorboating clinic while MC chilled on his vessel. As  we've been reporting, they've been cruising around Italy all week, and  there's already *talk of marriage*.
 If this up close look at the family jewels doesn't close the deal ... nothing will.
 Nice full court press, Mariah. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/4/##ixzz3eJf1V8Xq
​


----------



## arnott

LOL @ the motorboating!


----------



## lolas

She's been dressing more for her body type since since this guy has been in the pic....more relaxed. 
Granted the setting would make her usual Mimi wear ridiculous, but that usually doesn't stop her lol.

She's been going downhill since her divorce. Would love for her to step off the stage,retire before she crashes & enjoy her children. Hopefully it's the real deal & he's good to/for her. 
Older,successful & rich....a great mix in my book.&#128525;


----------



## Suzie

Freckles1 said:


> I like it. I hope james is giving her some good action in the bedroom!!! Go Mimi. Go play a little. Have fun sister



Good on them, they look good together.


----------



## Alexenjie

lolas said:


> She's been dressing more for her body type since since this guy has been in the pic....more relaxed.
> Granted the setting would make her usual Mimi wear ridiculous, but that usually doesn't stop her lol.
> 
> She's been going downhill since her divorce. Would love for her to step off the stage,retire before she crashes & enjoy her children. Hopefully it's the real deal & he's good to/for her.
> Older,successful & rich....a great mix in my book.&#55357;&#56845;


 
He's only 2 years older than her but I can see how his money would appeal to her (even though she probably doesn't have any need for money).  

If they have only been together a short while I don't understand at all rushing into marriage. It seems so risky to marry a stranger, especially when you have kids to raise. Is her divorce from Nick finalized?


----------



## Ms Kiah

It's crazy how celebrities jump from relationship to relationship. Talk of marriage already? I will never understand that. Take your time, get to know someone. How many stepparents are Roc & Roe gonna have by the time their 18?

On the plus side, at least she's semi covered up for once.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Marriage?? slow down Mimi!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe it's relaxing to be with someone rich for her, since then she knows he isn't after her money?


----------



## bag-princess

Ms Kiah said:


> *It's crazy how celebrities jump from relationship to relationship. Talk of marriage already? I will never understand that.* Take your time, get to know someone. How many stepparents are Roc & Roe gonna have by the time their 18?
> 
> On the plus side, at least she's semi covered up for once.





ITA!!   reminds me of HS.   couple would break up on monday and by friday night they both had new loves they were showing off at the football game!!   so desperate trying NOT to look desperate and alone.


----------



## BadAzzBish

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!   reminds me of HS.   couple would break up on monday and by friday night they both had new loves they were showing off at the football game!!   so desperate trying NOT to look desperate and alone.



^This!


----------



## Kyoko Karenina

arnott said:


> LOL @ the motorboating!



OMG, I know! I'm dying... motorboating clinic! Hahaha!


----------



## Sasha2012

A recurrent theme appeared to be broken on Tuesday afternoon as Mariah Carey made an increasingly rare appearance without her new boyfriend  Australian tycoon James Packer.

The soul diva relaxed aboard billionaire Packers sprawling yacht with a group of predominantly male pals throughout her latest appearance off the coast of notorious party island Ibiza.

Mariah, 45, sported a black swimsuit that exposed her already prominent cleavage while sipping what appeared to be a large mug of morning coffee.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...James-Packer-s-yacht-Ibiza.html#ixzz3eb42O97r


----------



## Ms Kiah

A hot ****ing mess.


----------



## Jayne1

She has money, but is nowhere near his kind of money.  That's how rich he is. But what does he see in her?


----------



## bag-princess

She must read this forum too!! LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

Serious tummy tuck stomach.


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^^ I was thinking her stomach was off but wasn't sure how. It didn't look like bad lipo, it must be a tummy tuck.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> Serious tummy tuck stomach.


Horrible, I agree.


----------



## Swanky

That's not a tucked belly button though. . .  I think it's lipo, if there was a TT it was very small and low.  A TT belly button is almost always a giveaway.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yeah, her tummy is disturbing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll never forget the 6 pack abs her MUA tried to make her magically have...


----------



## Monoi

All the resources in the world and still lazy to work out and get in shape..too bad


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey has been a very special guest aboard James Packer's super yacht the Arctic P during their holiday in the Mediterranean, but even she isn't immune to mishaps. 

The 45-year-old songstress looked like a woman in love on the way to lunch with her billionaire beau, 47, in Formentera, Ibiza on Wednesday - that is, until she nearly took a tumble down the stairs on the way to the watercraft that was to take them to the eatery.

Mariah's high platform sandals may have been the culprit but fortunately one of the staffers saved her from making an even more embarrassing spectacle of herself.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yfriend-s-yacht-high-heels.html#ixzz3efUe4o5S


----------



## HeidiDavis

Years and years ago, when she was just starting out, I found her soooo pretty.  Not at all now...she looks atrocious.


----------



## bunnyr

HeidiDavis said:


> Years and years ago, when she was just starting out, I found her soooo pretty.  Not at all now...she looks atrocious.




Mostly due to the massive weight gain. It really ages people.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think her body looks fine. She can't be twenty forever. She's a 45 year old mother of twins. It's her outfits that are horrible. And whatever she did to her face. She used to have a gorgeous face.


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures

via Daily Mail


----------



## knasarae

bunnyr said:


> Mostly due to the massive weight gain. It really ages people.



I wouldn't say it's the weight she gained as much as to how she gained it.  Mariah has never struck me as being particularly healthy or having a regular workout regiment.  She always looks bloated imo.


----------



## MarvelGirl

OMG, the kiddies are so cute! Regarding her body...she looks fine but also like someone who has been through something traumatic. I know she is rich and all but I still feel kinda sad for her and what happened with Nick, etc. She looks very, very unhappy and sad. I was really rooting for her/them. Hopefully, she will find happiness again soon and will get herself into better shape, etc.


----------



## prettyprincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's not a tucked belly button though. . .  I think it's lipo, if there was a TT it was very small and low.  A TT belly button is almost always a giveaway.



I agree, Ive always thought her stomach looked like she'd had lipo.


----------



## bisousx

knasarae said:


> I wouldn't say it's the weight she gained as much as to how she gained it.  Mariah has never struck me as being particularly healthy or having a regular workout regiment.  She always looks bloated imo.



I agree. Imo Mariah has become completely unattractive not because of a couple pounds, but she looks like a walking drunken mess 24/7. She has that alcohol/drug bloat and it's obvious she can't move around without clinging onto something or someone. I also can't stand people with monstrous egos, so that makes her even less appealing to me. Maybe her and James are a match made in heaven.


----------



## HeidiDavis

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think her body looks fine. She can't be twenty forever. She's a 45 year old mother of twins. It's her outfits that are horrible. And whatever she did to her face. She used to have a gorgeous face.


 
Yes!  What did she do to her face?  She really did have lovely features back in the 1990's.  Is it plastic surgery, and if so, WHY??????  In the early years, she would dress elegantly for shows and the focus was really on her incredible talent.  Now she just looks tacky and ridiculous.


----------



## Jayne1

HeidiDavis said:


> Years and years ago, when she was just starting out, I found her soooo pretty.  Not at all now...she looks atrocious.



I agree -- when she started out, she was unique and her prettiness came from that unique face.



bunnyr said:


> Mostly due to the massive weight gain. It really ages people.



I don't think it's because of weight gain, I think she did too much to her face.  her old nose was fine, those dentures don't suit her face and the blonde hair doesn't suit her colouring as much as her natural hair colour.. She did something else I an't put my finger on&#8230; something around the eyes.


----------



## Freckles1

How in the world is she walking in the sand in those heels? Good grief!!!


----------



## Monoi

What are they both wearing! You're at the beach wear shorts, short dresses, flipflops       
Normal beachwear


----------



## Freckles1

Monoi said:


> What are they both wearing! You're at the beach wear shorts, short dresses, flipflops
> Normal beachwear




And have a damn drink in your hand!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

bunnyr said:


> Mostly due to the massive weight gain. It really ages people.



Really I think it's the opposite I think weight gain usually makes people look younger, fat don't crack. 



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think her body looks fine. She can't be twenty forever. She's a 45 year old mother of twins. It's her outfits that are horrible. And whatever she did to her face. She used to have a gorgeous face.



This I don't think her body is really that bad. She however makes very poor choices clothing wise and it makes her body look worse than what it is. On the rare occasion when she's wearing something that's cut right for her body type she looks amazing. And ITA with her face I'm not sure what work she's had done but she should have left good enough alone. People think messing with their face will make them look younger but it doesn't it always ages them horribly. Ironicly when I was younger I never noticed it and now that I'm older and the fact that it's so common I see it 24/7.


----------



## bunnyr

pixiejenna said:


> Really I think it's the opposite I think weight gain usually makes people look younger, fat don't crack.
> No...it makes people look more matronly.


----------



## Hobbsy

Jayne1 said:


> I agree -- when she started out, she was unique and her prettiness came from that unique face.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's because of weight gain, I think she did too much to her face.  her old nose was fine, those dentures don't suit her face and the blonde hair doesn't suit her colouring as much as her natural hair colour.. She did something else I an't put my finger on something around the eyes.



She doesn't have dentures.


----------



## Jayne1

Hobbsy said:


> She doesn't have dentures.



I was kidding. They look like dentures because they're unnatural looking, too big and don't seem to be the right size and shape for her mouth.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her relationship with Australian billionaire James Packer appears to be going from strength to strength.

In pictures which have just emerged, taken last month, Mariah Carey can be seen pulling out all the stops to impress her new love interest as they attended a fancy late night party in Cannes.

The American songstress, who ended her six-year-marriage with Nick Cannon last year, certainly seemed to have dressed up for the occasion, oozing heaps of sex appeal in a revealing black number.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yfriend-James-Packer-Spain.html#ixzz3erCiLkU6


----------



## Lounorada

The black dress is too tight obviously, but from the front she actually looks good. 
The view from the back is not so good though...


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> The black dress is too tight obviously, but from the front she actually looks good.
> The view from the back is not so good though...






i was just thinking she is looking good...........and then they showed the back!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i was just thinking she is looking good...........and then they showed the back!




Yep ush:


----------



## Hobbsy

Jayne1 said:


> I was kidding. They look like dentures because they're unnatural looking, too big and don't seem to be the right size and shape for her mouth.



Oh, yes, I agree.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Yep ush:




  that face!!


----------



## Freckles1

I want her to do something else with her hair. So 80's 
I'm sure the weather is not cooperating, but still...


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> that face!!





Britney does the face better...


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Britney does the face better...






   how awful this person must have sounded!


----------



## ChanelMommy

No to that black outit it's not classy at all


----------



## uhpharm01

bunnyr said:


> pixiejenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really I think it's the opposite I think weight gain usually makes people look younger, fat don't crack.
> No...it makes people look more matronly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition she's half black or African American.  You know the saying black don't crack.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Hobbsy said:


> She doesn't have dentures.



This made me laugh so hard.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> Britney does the face better...



Lol


----------



## Swanky

She must have paps on speed dial . . .

 *Mariah Carey, James Packer Celebrating Red, White, And You!*

 *         34 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE





*Mariah Carey* finally got billionaire *James Packer* on her turf -- Las Vegas -- just in time for the couple's first 4th of July together.
 They shut down the rooftop deck of the swanky Mirage Villas for a  Saturday evening celebration. We're told James dropped THOUSANDS to rent  out the whole joint for Mariah, her managers, and *Brett Ratner*.  This is the first time they've been together back in the States since  Packer started courting Mimi during their Mediterranean tour aboard his  mega yacht.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3f3cBR6Qd
​


----------



## Tivo

This smells like a performance to put Nick C. in his place...and Im not mad at Mimi one bit.


----------



## kcf68

Go Mimi!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Tivo said:


> This smells like a performance to put Nick C. in his place...and Im not mad at Mimi one bit.



yep!


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> This smells like a performance to put Nick C. in his place...and Im not mad at Mimi one bit.




How are you going to put someone "in his place" that obviously doesn't want you anymore!  Most people are saying how desperate she looks - and of course the hot mess she usually is in her too little clothes and tight shoes.  She's trying too hard to look like she isn't.  She needs to slow the roll on the dozens of pics she has taken and sent out for all to see.


----------



## ChanelMommy

bag-princess said:


> How are you going to put someone "in his place" that obviously doesn't want you anymore!  Most people are saying how desperate she looks - and of course the hot mess she usually is in her too little clothes and tight shoes.  She's trying too hard to look like she isn't.  She needs to slow the roll on the dozens of pics she has taken and sent out for all to see.



Slow the roll? Mimi? Hah....never


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Tivo said:


> This smells like a performance to put Nick C. in his place...and Im not mad at Mimi one bit.




I hope not because just like you can see it so can he. When ppl do this most likely the person that's been with you and learned your habits know exactly what you are doing and you just end up looking desperate.

Ask Amber Rose lol

Besides didn't he leave her? Can't make someone jealous that doesn't want you.


----------



## Swanky

He was having his tat removed months ago. . . she's not putting him anywhere IMO. She's just a typical attention seeking celeb


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelMommy said:


> Slow the roll? Mimi? Hah....never




 ok it was early and i had not started on my caffeine for the day!  i wasn't thinking clearly!





jimmyshoogirl said:


> I hope not because just like you can see it so can he. When ppl do this most likely the person that's been with you and learned your habits know exactly what you are doing and you just end up looking desperate.
> 
> Ask Amber Rose lol
> 
> *Besides didn't he leave her? Can't make someone jealous that doesn't want you.*





EXACTLY my point!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Too bad many people think they can make someone jealous by doing those things. If anything is be saying "that's exactly why I don't want your extra a**" lol


----------



## Tivo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I hope not because just like you can see it so can he. When ppl do this most likely the person that's been with you and learned your habits know exactly what you are doing and you just end up looking desperate.
> 
> Ask Amber Rose lol
> 
> Besides didn't he leave her? Can't make someone jealous that doesn't want you.


She was still his wife and mother of his children. The male ego doesn't make any sense. The fact that this billionaire who has greater reach than Nick will ever have is entertaining his wife is going to eat Nick up.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Doubt it. Females have been trying this so called make him jealous for decades and it just doesn't work. If he wanted her that's where he'd be, period. 

The male ego doesn't make sense and being raised by my dad and living in a house full of males now, I will say when they are done they are done. He seems to be done with that part of her. She's STILL the mother of his kids, not was. I think him being with "younger" "smaller" females will eat her up more which is why she THINKS this will make him jealous. 

At the end of the day, I don't know either one of them personally but that "make him jealous" is played and very immature for a grown woman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Doubt it. Females have been trying this so called make him jealous for decades and it just doesn't work. If he wanted her that's where he'd be, period.
> 
> The male ego doesn't make sense and being raised by my dad and living in a house full of males now, I will say when they are done they are done. He seems to be done with that part of her. She's STILL the mother of his kids, not was. I think him being with "younger" "smaller" females will eat her up more which is why she THINKS this will make him jealous.
> 
> At the end of the day, I don't know either one of them personally but that "make him jealous" is played and very immature for a grown woman.


 
Tell 'em!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

$ is always a factor to a man. Don't kid yourself. Nick may not be jealous of Mimi, but I doubt he's enthralled with a man who has a ton of money hanging out with his kids. Jmo


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Freckles1 said:


> $ is always a factor to a man. Don't kid yourself. Nick may not be jealous of Mimi, but I doubt he's enthralled with a man who has a ton of money hanging out with his kids. Jmo




I'm not kidding myself, don't worry. As I stated earlier raised by a man and in a house full of them now so I know money is a factor and HUGE one. With his kids of course, but Mariah - not. I was talking about Mariah ONLY. The commenter was talking about Mariah making him jealous of HER, not the kids.


----------



## Freckles1

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm not kidding myself, don't worry. As I stated earlier raised by a man and in a house full of them now so I know money is a factor and HUGE one. With his kids of course, but Mariah - not. I was talking about Mariah ONLY. The commenter was talking about Mariah making him jealous of HER, not the kids.




Gotcha!!! Yep I think you are spot on!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Freckles1 said:


> Gotcha!!! Yep I think you are spot on!!




Now that you mention it, has pics of him and the kids been shown? Now that WILL ruffle his feathers [emoji23]. 
And don't let them go to his house talking about, "well Mr. So and So let us!" Ha!


----------



## Swanky

Yes, Packer has been in pics w/ her kids


----------



## Tivo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Doubt it. Females have been trying this so called make him jealous for decades and it just doesn't work. If he wanted her that's where he'd be, period.
> 
> The male ego doesn't make sense and being raised by my dad and living in a house full of males now, I will say when they are done they are done. He seems to be done with that part of her. She's STILL the mother of his kids, not was. I think him being with "younger" "smaller" females will eat her up more which is why she THINKS this will make him jealous.
> 
> At the end of the day, I don't know either one of them personally but that "make him jealous" is played and very immature for a grown woman.


I'm not saying he's jealous of Mimi, he's going to be salty because of the $$$. 
If it was any old dude, whatever. But Mariah chose a billionaire, which will DEFINITELY hurt that ego.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, Packer has been in pics w/ her kids




Now those I can see bothering him.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Tivo said:


> I'm not saying he's jealous of Mimi, he's going to be salty because of the $$$.
> 
> If it was any old dude, whatever. But Mariah chose a billionaire, which will DEFINITELY hurt that ego.




Not sure how you can say definitely unless you know him personally but I'm moving on. Agree to disagree.


----------



## Tivo

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Not sure how you can say definitely unless you know him personally but I'm moving on. Agree to disagree.


Yes, since you have no idea who I know, let's do that.


----------



## knasarae

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Doubt it. Females have been trying this so called make him jealous for decades and it just doesn't work. If he wanted her that's where he'd be, period.
> 
> The male ego doesn't make sense and being raised by my dad and living in a house full of males now, I will say when they are done they are done. He seems to be done with that part of her. She's STILL the mother of his kids, not was. I think him being with "younger" "smaller" females will eat her up more which is why she THINKS this will make him jealous.
> 
> At the end of the day, I don't know either one of them personally but that "make him jealous" is played and very immature for a grown woman.



I totally agree.  I don't know him personally, but Nick seems very much over Mariah, and this is not a good look for her.  We didn't see this many pics of her AND NICK when they were married smh.

Hopefully she'll leave the kids out of it though.  I've seen both Mariah and Nick posting pics of spending time with the kids so hopefully they can keep that part of it amicable.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

knasarae said:


> I totally agree.  I don't know him personally, but Nick seems very much over Mariah, and this is not a good look for her.  We didn't see this many pics of her AND NICK when they were married smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully she'll leave the kids out of it though.  I've seen both Mariah and Nick posting pics of spending time with the kids so hopefully they can keep that part of it amicable.




Right. Seems very forced. Not to mention it seems Packer is not too popular with anyone but her. People are calling him stalker, psycho and everything else. Money aside he seems to be a cray-cray stan that is trying too hard to fulfill his dream of dating Mariah. Kinda hard not to lol at that! And, it's not like Nick is broke to be worried about her dating a rich man. Heck everyone she dates is rich, I'd guess. 


I hope the pettiness doesn't get in the way of their co-parenting.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *Doubt it.* Females have been trying this so called make him jealous for decades and it just doesn't work.* If he wanted her that's where he'd be, period.
> *
> The male ego doesn't make sense and being raised by my dad and living in a house full of males now, I will say when they are done they are done. He seems to be done with that part of her. She's STILL the mother of his kids, not was. I think him being with "younger" "smaller" females will eat her up more which is why she THINKS this will make him jealous.
> 
> At the end of the day, I don't know either one of them personally but that "make him jealous" is played and very immature for a grown woman.






THIS!!!  nick ain't thinking about mariah!    she wants people to think she is having a ball of course.  nick has been in this man's shoes - he too thought mariah was all that and his dream woman.   and ITA - this man seems to be an even bigger crazy stan for her!


----------



## ebonyone

I don't think either of them is crazy for the other they both like publicity , I think they are having fun Mariah isn't even divorced . I think Nick is fine as long as his kids are o.k. Nick has been seen with other women I think they are done It seems they are amicable for the kids sake.


----------



## knasarae

ebonyone said:


> I don't think either of them is crazy for the other they both like publicity , I think they are having fun Mariah isn't even divorced . I think Nick is fine as long as his kids are o.k. Nick has been seen with other women I think they are done It seems they are amicable for the kids sake.



I haven't seen any pic romantically linking him to a female.  Nick has blatantly stated on more than one occasion that he is not dating anyone.


----------



## Sassys

First day of summer school


----------



## Lounorada

Mariah dressed like she's going clubbing straight after dropping the kids to school


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: 'If it wasn't for Mariah Carey I'd be dead.' How star's  back-up singer was told she had a failing liver and only two months to live when  the Grammy winner came to her rescue


Deborah Cooper, 60, was a back-up  singer for Mariah Carey and Luther Vandross and a member of the 90's group C + C  Music Factory
She performed for Bill  ******* 
Suffering from liver cancer, her  weight dropped from 160 lbs to 90 lbs
She had to walk with a cane, but  also had an enormous tumor that made her look like she was  pregnant
Deborah was put on a transplant list  and waited to die 
She needed money for a special  holistic treatment program - money she didn't have 
A friend called Mariah's right hand  man and explained what was going on
Within 24 hours he called back and  said 'Mariah wants to know where to send the money' - no questions  asked
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Grammy-winner-came-rescue.html#ixzz3g4sILEqr


----------



## Sassys

Nick's Instagram


----------



## ChanelMommy

awh the kids look so cute & happy


----------



## Sasha2012

They both had something pretty draped around them on Saturday night.

But Mariah Carey and Scott Disick's accessories told very different stories about their current love lives.

The 45-year-old singer once again wore the half-million dollar yellow diamond heart pendant gifted to her by her billionaire boyfriend James Packer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-smooching-mystery-blonde.html#ixzz3h3lDzrIC


----------



## pixiejenna

What a pretty necklace.

What a odd appearance for her to make.


----------



## Ladybug09

B Scott has on wayyyyyy tooooo much makeup.


----------



## Sassys

Why is she doing club appearances??


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Mariah dressed like she's going clubbing straight after dropping the kids to school




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] she diiiiiid!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

can B. Scott just go have a seat somewhere far away...


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Nick's Instagram


Her daughter seems just like her


----------



## DC-Cutie

well looks like Mariah finally has a Starrah on the Hollywood Walk of Fame... a pink glitter star no less


----------



## knasarae

I saw that and I was surprised.  I just assumed she would've had one already?


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> I saw that and I was surprised.  I just assumed she would've had one already?



she was supposed to get one in 2007 but was too busy....  allegedly


----------



## Sasha2012

With her powerful pipes and hourglass figure, she's second-to-none when it comes to drawing eyes in her direction.   

And on Wednesday Mariah Carey was at it again when she attended the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Summer TCA Tour in Los Angeles looking fantastic.

The 45-year-old showcased her famous curves in a skintight and plunging LBD that featured a mid-thigh hemline. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hallmark-event-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3hOg0QXMt


----------



## zen1965

Huh? What happened to her body?


----------



## DC-Cutie

That article says 'hourglass figure'. I say 'bish where??'


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> Huh? What happened to her body?


Alcohol and she's lazy fitness-wsie.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> With her powerful pipes and hourglass figure, she's second-to-none when it comes to drawing eyes in her direction.
> 
> And on Wednesday Mariah Carey was at it again when she attended the Hallmark Movies & Mysteries Summer TCA Tour in Los Angeles looking fantastic.
> 
> The 45-year-old showcased her famous curves in a skintight and plunging LBD that featured a mid-thigh hemline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hallmark-event-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3hOg0QXMt


She looks good here.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/30/katy-perry-mariah-carey-become-icons-for-harpers-bazaar/

Katy Perry channels her best Elizabeth Taylor in this Andy Warhol-inspired image from the Harper&#8217;s Bazaar September 2015 issue, on newsstands August 18.

The 30-year-old entertainer was joined by Mariah Carey, Dakota Johnson, Jessica Chastain, Lucky Blue, Oprah Winfrey, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, and Willow Smith for the 2015 ICONS feature by Carine Roitfeld.

Katy Perry on Elizabeth Taylor: &#8220;An icon transcends time. Liz was so fabulous and decadent and had a style that evolved with the years &#8230;and I&#8217;m sure I&#8217;ll be married just as many times!&#8221;

*Mariah on Marie Antoinette: &#8220;I&#8217;m pretty much the opposite of Marie Antoinette, but it&#8217;s always fun to throw on a costume.&#8221;*

Dakota Johnson on Aphrodite: &#8220;In Greek mythology, Aphrodite is the primary image of feminine divine love. To me, she embodies the power of love and pleasure, and represents the mystery and intricacy of women.&#8221;

For more on Katy, Mariah, and more, visit HarpersBazaar.com.


----------



## knasarae

So I saw on E! that Mariah and her billionaire beau are renting a 10k/night beach house in Cali for the summer.  Before Mariah married Nick, I remember in an interview how she was saying she was very picky and the number of men she'd slept with was less than one hand (I'm pretty sure she was already divorced from Tommy Mottola).  She sure seems to be moving fast with this guy.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> So I saw on E! that Mariah and her billionaire beau are renting a 10k/night beach house in Cali for the summer.  Before Mariah married Nick, I remember in an interview how she was saying she was very picky and the number of men she'd slept with was less than one hand (I'm pretty sure she was already divorced from Tommy Mottola).  She sure seems to be moving fast with this guy.



Doesn't mean she is sleeping with him.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Am I the only one who thinks she looks slimmed down in the last pictures with the black dress? And I've always loved her eye makeup.


----------



## Sassys

7/30/15 - Malibu


----------



## bunnyr

Slimmed down? No


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ChanelMommy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks she looks slimmed down in the last pictures with the black dress? And I've always loved her eye makeup.




Wayment! Slimmed down? 

She looks like she plumped right back up the next day in the yellow dress eek


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's 5'9". Why does she look stumpy?


----------



## Sassys

Working in the studio 7/30/15


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> Doesn't mean she is sleeping with him.



Yea maybe.


----------



## berrydiva

You know what...being with Khloe really helped this guy French. He's everywhere now abusing our ears with his terrible rhymes.


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> You know what...being with Khloe really helped this guy French. He's everywhere now abusing our ears with his terrible rhymes.




Cause now he's Phrench!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> You know what...being with Khloe really helped this guy French. He's everywhere now abusing our ears with his terrible rhymes.


 
No, he needs to thank Kris for setting a meeting with Diddy.


----------



## Michele26

Didn't know Miss Mariah was 5'9"!


----------



## Sassys

Michele26 said:


> Didn't know Miss Mariah was 5'9"!



Yep, she's 5'9


----------



## ChanelMommy

bunnyr said:


> Slimmed down? No



yeah um, the yellow dress doesn't do her any justice


----------



## ChanelMommy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Wayment! Slimmed down?
> 
> She looks like she plumped right back up the next day in the yellow dress eek



Yes, I just responded to the other poster too..she doesn't look slimmed down in the yellow dress


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sassys said:


> Yep, she's 5'9



I didn't know this either!


----------



## bunnyr

dangerouscurves said:


> She's 5'9". Why does she look stumpy?




Bad height to width ratio.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey is known for her dramatic style, showing off her fashion credentials on the carpet and stage alike.

So it's no surprise the 45-year-old looked stunning as she stepped out in Malibu, California on Saturday, even if it was just to run errands.

The mother-of-two slipped on a pair of show-stopping stiletto heels to dress up her look as she was seen leaving her Malibu villa.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-run-errands-Malibu.html#ixzz3hbxUSz4F


----------



## ByeKitty

Those jeans are so...tight. I'm feeling uncomfortable just looking at it.


----------



## berrydiva

Oh Mimi.


----------



## Michele26

The DM writes Mariah looks "stunning"! Ha


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah Carey is known for her dramatic style, showing off her fashion credentials on the carpet and stage alike.
> 
> So it's no surprise the 45-year-old looked stunning as she stepped out in Malibu, California on Saturday, even if it was just to run errands.
> 
> The mother-of-two slipped on a pair of show-stopping stiletto heels to dress up her look as she was seen leaving her Malibu villa.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-run-errands-Malibu.html#ixzz3hbxUSz4F



Those shoes are a no go. Smh


----------



## ChanelMommy

Woah those shoes and her pants. No.


----------



## MyTaniabag

The jeans she was wearing look tight. I can't breath that way if I was her.


----------



## Monoi

Her hair reminds me of that episode of Seinfeld with the water pressure in the shower and kramers hair looking flat lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoes look like feet are screaming to be freed and the pants just no.

I do like her hair, giving me vision of love flashback


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> shoes look like feet are screaming to be freed and the pants just no.
> 
> I do like her hair, giving me vision of love flashback




That was her best hair!


----------



## Sassys

Malibu


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> Malibu



Mariah loves her babies.


----------



## Sassys

Because I am such a huge Mimi fan, I will bite my tongue on this one

Malibu - 8/3/15


----------



## lanasyogamama

For Mimi, this is full on casual!  I'm happy for her, she seems a little bit more relaxed.


----------



## Sassys

She hasn't been back to her apartment here in NYC, in forever. Wonder how the kids adjust to the travel lifestyle. I would LOVE it, but it must be hard on them (missing their room and toys).


----------



## DC-Cutie

if this is Mariah's 'casual', I'm all for it....


----------



## berrydiva

She does look relaxed and casual (for Mimi that is). She honestly looks better like this than trying to sausage herself into some of the things she wears.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> She hasn't been back to her apartment here in NYC, in forever. Wonder how the kids adjust to the travel lifestyle. I would LOVE it, but it must be hard on them (missing their room and toys).


Maybe she's redoing it...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks WAY better this way instead of trying to squeeze into clothing 2 sizes too small.


----------



## Lola69

She looks happy good for her [emoji106]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh Mimi.

You look like a glorious baked potato.


----------



## Sassys

8/3/15


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Well now&#8230;

Anybody knows what year it is?


----------



## NYC Chicky

Is that Sarah Palin next to her? lol
I like her casual look 
Agree she seems happy


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> She hasn't been back to her apartment here in NYC, in forever. Wonder how the kids adjust to the travel lifestyle. I would LOVE it, but it must be hard on them (missing their room and toys).


I would love all of that traveling too   &#128522;


----------



## ChanelMommy

Thingofbeauty said:


> Well now
> 
> Anybody knows what year it is?



Are you referring to her jean outfit?? Because I was thinking the *same* thing lol. I dressed like that back in the day.

Love her hair curly!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ChanelMommy said:


> Are you referring to her jean outfit?? Because I was thinking the *same* thing lol. I dressed like that back in the day.
> 
> Love her hair curly!


Exactly that!


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey hit a personal milestone as she made one of her childhood dreams come true.

The 45-year-old got her own star on the Hollywood Walk Of Fame in a ceremony on Wednesday where she was honoured for her decades long career in music and entertainment.

Mariah made sure to dress the part of a pop diva as she was spotted heading out to the ceremony in a sheer paneled gown that displayed her cleavage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llywood-Walk-Fame-ceremony.html#ixzz3hyHheGU6


----------



## berrydiva

*agape*


----------



## Sassys

Receiving star - Roc & Roe say a few words at 52:09

Roc at 1:00:05 and 1:00:57 :lolots: He is definitely a mama's boy


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey hit a personal milestone as she made one of her childhood dreams come true.

The 45-year-old got her own star on the Hollywood Walk Of Fame in a ceremony on Wednesday where she was honoured for her decades long career in music and entertainment.

Mariah made sure to dress the part of a pop diva as she wore a sheer paneled gown that displayed her cleavage to the event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yfriend-James-Packer-sight.html#ixzz3hyXXyrPQ


----------



## berrydiva

Just what is she wearing.


----------



## Staci_W

Do they not make Spanx in her size?


----------



## Sasha2012

Celebrating the night before.

via Daily Mail


----------



## knasarae

Roc is soooo over it lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think she is finally starting, STARTING to dress for her age and bod!


----------



## Lounorada

I'm surprised she hasn't got a star on the HWOF before now?  I would have thought she got one years ago.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't got a star on the HWOF before now?  I would have thought she got one years ago.



Exactly! She was suppose to get it in 2007 but was to busy for the ceremony. She should have gotten it in the 90's


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks lovely and her kids look happy and like they adore her.

Nothing negative from me.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Exactly! She was suppose to get it in 2007 but was to busy for the ceremony. *She should have gotten it in the 90's*


 
Absolutely, I agree!


----------



## Freckles1

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks lovely and her kids look happy and like they adore her.
> 
> Nothing negative from me.




Love those babies!! But why is crazy "Phrench" in the background? What the heck?


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> Just what is she wearing.


----------



## pixiejenna

The one side pic where she's walking to the car she looks pregnant.

OMG I LOVE her kids curls they have the cutest hair.


----------



## Michele26

Thingofbeauty said:


> She looks lovely and her kids look happy and like they adore her.
> 
> Nothing negative from me.



I feel the same way.


----------



## bag-princess

I see she will be on Empire this season!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> I see she will be on Empire this season!


That is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> I see she will be on Empire this season!


Get outta here!!!! I just saw a show promo yesterday.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> I see she will be on Empire this season!


 
I knew she would, since he puts her in all his movies. I heard this this morning as well.


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey*

*Nick Cannon's Dragging His Feet*

*In Our Divorce*


*Mariah Carey* is nothing if not deliciously  diabolical ... we found out she had dinner with her divorce lawyers this week to  come up with a plan to put the screws to *Nick Cannon*, who's dragging his feet in  their divorce, and at the same time assuring new BF, *James Packer*, she'll be free to marry him soon.
We found out after getting a star Wednesday on the Hollywood Walk of Fame,  she went to dinner with disso-queen *Laura Wasser* and law  partner, *Melanie Mandles*. Our sources say they were  looking for pressure points to make Nick seal the deal on the divorce. They  believe he's dragging his feet.
We're told it's all about money ... there's no doubt she'll have the lion's  share of custody of the twins.  
There's an urgency to getting Nick *to sign off*, because we're told Mariah  wants her billionaire BF to know she won't be in limbo for long. It's an issue  for him, so she dealt with it by having a little girl talk over sushi at Nobu  with her power manager, *Stella Bulochnikov*.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/07/mariah-carey-nick-cannon-divorce-pressure/#ixzz3i9HJJFBt


----------



## Sassys

MARIAH CAREY: Singing Backup for Brenda K Starr


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> MARIAH CAREY: Singing Backup for Brenda K Starr



that was some bad singing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why is she in a rush to marry again? I hope this is false.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder if Nick knows she's looking for a speedy divorce so she can marry her new BF and he's dragging his feet to prevent it from happening? I'd believe that story a bit more if he was dragging it out over custody over the kids but not money. He's always worked and made his own money, granted it's no where in he same ball park as Mariahs money but he's always had a steady income. I don't know if he's trying to protect her from jumping in too early with her next marriage knowing she's not totally stable/ready for it. Or if it's more vindictive he's hurt by how quickly she's already jumping into another marriage he's going to drag it out just in spite of her. Also he probably doesn't want his kids to exposed to this new guy so quickly knowing it might not last and have them end up getting hurt when he leaves their lives with they split. They need to be a lot more selective on who they expose their kids too because they will grow attachments too them and be hurt when there is a split.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pixiejenna said:


> I wonder if Nick knows she's looking for a speedy divorce so she can marry her new BF and he's dragging his feet to prevent it from happening? I'd believe that story a bit more if he was dragging it out over custody over the kids but not money. He's always worked and made his own money, granted it's no where in he same ball park as Mariahs money but he's always had a steady income. I don't know if he's trying to protect her from jumping in too early with her next marriage knowing she's not totally stable/ready for it. Or if it's more vindictive he's hurt by how quickly she's already jumping into another marriage he's going to drag it out just in spite of her. Also he probably doesn't want his kids to exposed to this new guy so quickly knowing it might not last and have them end up getting hurt when he leaves their lives with they split. They need to be a lot more selective on who they expose their kids too because they will grow attachments too them and be hurt when there is a split.


Girl! There's a world of difference between $20m and $200m, especially in their world. I'm not sure what Nick is worth but it's a great deal less than Mariah and he earned a lot of it from the opportunities that came his way while he was with her. Nick was always vocal about trading up with each new girlfriend. I very much doubt he can get anybody bigger than her. If he's stalling, maybe it's because he is thinking of a reconciliation? After this time apart and the reality of all the money and lifestyle he was exposed to walking away, maybe Mimi seems less difficult and worth another try?

I don't know why I'm actually giving this any thought. Mariah exists in her own world


----------



## candy2100

Thingofbeauty said:


> Girl! There's a world of difference between $20m and $200m, especially in their world. I'm not sure what Nick is worth but it's a great deal less than Mariah and he earned a lot of it from the opportunities that came his way while he was with her. Nick was always vocal about trading up with each new girlfriend. I very much doubt he can get anybody bigger than her. If he's stalling, maybe it's because he is thinking of a reconciliation? After this time apart and the reality of all the money and lifestyle he was exposed to walking away, maybe Mimi seems less difficult and worth another try?
> 
> I don't know why I'm actually giving this any thought. Mariah exists in her own world




I totally agree with you- if he doesn't want to reconcile he wants more money.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> I wonder if Nick knows she's looking for a speedy divorce so she can marry her new BF and he's dragging his feet to prevent it from happening? I'd believe that story a bit more if he was dragging it out over custody over the kids but not money. He's always worked and made his own money, granted it's no where in he same ball park as Mariahs money but he's always had a steady income. I don't know if he's trying to protect her from jumping in too early with her next marriage knowing she's not totally stable/ready for it. Or if it's more vindictive he's hurt by how quickly she's already jumping into another marriage he's going to drag it out just in spite of her. Also he probably doesn't want his kids to exposed to this new guy so quickly knowing it might not last and have them end up getting hurt when he leaves their lives with they split. They need to be a lot more selective on who they expose their kids too because they will grow attachments too them and be hurt when there is a split.



Just becasue TMZ says whe wants to marry this guy, doesn't make it true.


----------



## Sassys

Monroe getting her ears pierced


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Monroe getting her ears pierced


She is gorgeous


----------



## ChanelMommy

So cute!


----------



## Sassys

Malibu 8/9/15


----------



## Sassys

8/9/15

Killing me with the fishnets


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm going to start the week off with some positivity - love her hair...  that's all.


I do think that her injury messed up her finger.  It looks stuck in that position.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That dress does her thighs no favours but you got to admire the confidence with with she puts on these&#8230;outfits.


----------



## berrydiva

I wish I knew what she sees when she gets dressed.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> That dress does her thighs no favours *but you got to admire the confidence* with with she puts on theseoutfits.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> That dress does her thighs no favours but you got to admire the confidence with with she puts on theseoutfits.




hunni - that ain't confidence.   it is denial!!! 



berrydiva said:


> I wish I knew what she sees when she gets dressed.




she doesn't see it.  i think she is another celeb that doesn't own a mirror and relies on her "yes men" to tell her how great she always looks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I wish I knew what she sees when she gets dressed.


 
She sees Vision of Love Mariah or even Puffy/Mase Honey Mariah


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going to start the week off with some positivity - love her hair...  that's all.
> 
> 
> I do think that her injury messed up her finger.  It looks stuck in that position.


I told ya'll a while back, I think she suffered some nerve injury...


Monroe is too cute. Roc looks just like Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

Memories


----------



## bunnyr

Thingofbeauty said:


> That dress does her thighs no favours but you got to admire the confidence with with she puts on theseoutfits.




And she has no waist...


----------



## Freckles1

Thingofbeauty said:


> That dress does her thighs no favours but you got to admire the confidence with with she puts on theseoutfits.




Yep


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> She sees Vision of Love Mariah or even Puffy/Mase Honey Mariah


Well she should start selling that time machine mirror of hers....she'd make more than Bill Gates.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sassys said:


> Memories



awh. never saw this before.


----------



## Sassys

Malibu


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Mims what a horribly uncomfortable looking beach outfit. While I am team leggings not so much in the water. She probably wasn't planning on actually going in the water based on how she was dressed. If it's warm enough to go swimming I'm not wearing both long sleeve top and full length pants to the beach. Her kids look like they are having fun and I  their curls it's not fair they have the cutest hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

A crimp-haired Mariah Carey, 18, embraces Will Smith, 19, in an affectionate vintage snap the pop diva nostalgically shared for Flashback Friday.

'#FBF I still can't believe this picture,' the 45-year-old mother-of-two wrote to her captive, combined 38M followers on social media.

The tank-clad celebrities were photographed together at the KIIS FM Endless Summer Jam in Los Angeles way back in 1988.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...1988-Flashback-Friday-snap.html#ixzz3ipjWAps9


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> A crimp-haired Mariah Carey, 18, embraces Will Smith, 19, in an affectionate vintage snap the pop diva nostalgically shared for Flashback Friday.
> 
> '#FBF I still can't believe this picture,' the 45-year-old mother-of-two wrote to her captive, combined 38M followers on social media.
> 
> The tank-clad celebrities were photographed together at the KIIS FM Endless Summer Jam in Los Angeles way back in 1988.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...1988-Flashback-Friday-snap.html#ixzz3ipjWAps9


Unicorns all over  the place in this pic...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sasha2012 said:


> A crimp-haired Mariah Carey, 18, embraces Will Smith, 19, in an affectionate vintage snap the pop diva nostalgically shared for Flashback Friday.
> 
> '#FBF I still can't believe this picture,' the 45-year-old mother-of-two wrote to her captive, combined 38M followers on social media.
> 
> The tank-clad celebrities were photographed together at the KIIS FM Endless Summer Jam in Los Angeles way back in 1988.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...1988-Flashback-Friday-snap.html#ixzz3ipjWAps9



Love it!


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been sailing the seas on James Packer's $50 million yacht, the Arctic P., all summer long.

And Mariah Carey and her Australian billionaire boyfriend dropped anchor off the shores of Ibiza, Spain on Sunday, disembarking the boat to enjoy a casual afternoon outing with their respective children in tow.

The singing sensation and her new man were spotted strolling along the harbour alongside Mariah's four-year-old twins, Moroccan and Monroe, and James' kids from his marriage to model Erica Baxter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-James-Packer-stop-Ibiza.html#ixzz3j1Izj99L


----------



## Sassys

I never understand why Dailymail blurs some kids faces and not others


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think they don't blur American kids' faces because you're allowed to take pictures of kids in public in America. Some other countries have laws against publishing paparazzi photos of children so they blur those kids' faces.


----------



## ChanelMommy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think they don't blur American kids' faces because you're allowed to take pictures of kids in public in America. Some other countries have laws against publishing paparazzi photos of children so they blur those kids' faces.


I never knew this...they should make that law legit in the United States too!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mariah, you go ahead with your fabulous self.

Love the kimono pic


----------



## Ladybug09

homeboy has boobs.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ChanelMommy said:


> I never knew this...they should make that law legit in the United States too!




Some celeb moms (I think Jennifer Garner was the spearhead of the campaign) were trying to get stricter pap laws. And I think they did pass some more pap laws in CA, but it's a first amendment issue so I highly doubt they'll ever get that restrictive a law passed in the US. I didn't follow it so idk how it went down or it might still be in progress.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Some celeb moms (I think Jennifer Garner was the spearhead of the campaign) were trying to get stricter pap laws. And I think they did pass some more pap laws in CA, but it's a first amendment issue so I highly doubt they'll ever get that restrictive a law passed in the US. I didn't follow it so idk how it went down or it might still be in progress.



i think, they were only ble to get paps from calling out kids name. I believe that is what she and Halle Berry won.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> i think, they were only ble to get paps from calling out kids name. I believe that is what she and Halle Berry won.


This will never seem right to me. Leave the kids alone!


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> This will never seem right to me. Leave the kids alone!



That always scared me. You teach your children not to talk to strangers, yet paps are calling their names and I am sure kids think, oh he knows my name so he must not be a stranger. If I was a celeb I would never tell the media my kid's name. Why is it necessary to tell people magazine your kid's name. Fans are fans to you, not your kids.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> That always scared me. You teach your children not to talk to strangers, yet paps are calling their names and I am sure kids think, oh he knows my name so he must not be a stranger. If I was a celeb I would never tell the media my kid's name. Why is it necessary to tell people magazine your kid's name. Fans are fans to you, not your kids.


Oh God. I did not even THINK of that angle. I find the entire thing terrifying. How do you teach your child anything about boundaries when nobody respects theirs? I imagine there must be lots  of anxiety, especially when they're young. This makes me so mad.


----------



## arnott

Watched this last night.  She was so beautiful here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KVxjQUCyn0


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey is not one to be shy about flaunting her cleavage.

And the pop star did just that once again as she enjoyed a beach date with her beau James Packer in Ibiza on Sunday. 

The 47-year-old busted out of a plunging dress and flaunted her thighs as the reunited couple strolled across the sand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eckhand-carry-train-attire.html#ixzz3jDuvorD1


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I am HERE for Mimi's glamour!


----------



## Michele26

So glad to see her look happy.


----------



## Longchamp

Still one of the best voices out there.
Ooohh, isn't her boyfriend a billionaire?


----------



## vhsethan

Just finding this thread. I loveeee Mimi, but my goodness - the Vegas show has got to go. I saw it in June (luckily snagged a ticket for $40) and it was much, much worse than the last time I saw her (Charm bracelet tour)...I'm amazed her "people" have thrown in the towel so far. It's low production, half vocal performance, and horrible, horrible costumes and performance. She made Britney look like she was in her prime by comparison. I hope she gets it together and upgrades the show for February!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Michele26 said:


> So glad to see her look happy.



This!


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah Carey is not one to be shy about flaunting her cleavage.
> 
> And the pop star did just that once again as she enjoyed a beach date with her beau James Packer in Ibiza on Sunday.
> 
> The 47-year-old busted out of a plunging dress and flaunted her thighs as the reunited couple strolled across the sand.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eckhand-carry-train-attire.html#ixzz3jDuvorD1



47?  I thought she was born in 1970.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She USED to....


Longchamp said:


> Still one of the best voices out there.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> I am HERE for Mimi's glamour!





i was too.  sadly i have yet to see it!   she reminds me of mrs roper now - hair and all!


----------



## purseprincess32

Mariah seriously needs to hit the gym.. She used to have a great voice in her earlier years and was so in shape.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> 47?  I thought she was born in 1970.


Dailymail does math the way the write.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> i was too.  sadly i have yet to see it!   she reminds me of mrs roper now - hair and all!


I think that's all the glamour we'll get for a while...


----------



## uhpharm01

Longchamp said:


> Still one of the best voices out there.
> Ooohh, isn't her boyfriend a billionaire?



Yes her boyfriend is a billionaire.


----------



## berrydiva

purseprincess32 said:


> Mariah seriously needs to hit the gym.. She used to have a great voice in her earlier years and was so in shape.


Mariah needs to lay off the booze. She's always been lazy when it comes to exercising....she can just have surgery.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Dailymail does math the way the write.


LOL True.


----------



## purseprincess32

It's unfortunate the booze and weight has had a negative effect on her voice.


----------



## ChanelMommy

arnott said:


> 47?  I thought she was born in 1970.



yeah. That's what I thought??


----------



## New-New

purseprincess32 said:


> It's unfortunate the booze and weight has had a negative effect on her voice.



Idk if it's that I mean I sing and drink like a fish but I'm fine. I think it's a combination of years of strain. And whatnot. And her songs she built a career off are very difficult to sing. Even when she was at her prime. 

I still love ha tho. She's my drunk bougie auntie in my head.


----------



## GoGlam

Mariah strikes me as the kind of woman that would have the size labels in her clothing replaced with ones that say a smaller size (like L to S).


----------



## knasarae

GoGlam said:


> Mariah strikes me as the kind of woman that would have the size labels in her clothing replaced with ones that say a smaller size (like L to S).



You don't have to imagine.  I read they used to do that for her... maybe they still do, but a mirror won't lie.  It's not even that she's big imo, just very sloppy.


----------



## ChanelMommy

GoGlam said:


> Mariah strikes me as the kind of woman that would have the size labels in her clothing replaced with ones that say a smaller size (like L to S).



haha agree


----------



## GoGlam

knasarae said:


> You don't have to imagine.  I read they used to do that for her... maybe they still do, but a mirror won't lie.  It's not even that she's big imo, just very sloppy.







ChanelMommy said:


> haha agree




Wow!!


----------



## bag-princess

New-New said:


> Idk if it's that I mean I sing and drink like a fish but I'm fine. I think it's a combination of years of strain. And whatnot. And her songs she built a career off are very difficult to sing. Even when she was at her prime.
> 
> I still love ha tho. *She's my drunk bougie auntie in my head.*





:lolots::lolots:


----------



## purseprincess32

I still love her old school music like and still a fan of her old stuff. 
Someday
Always be my Baby
Love Takes Time
Fantasy
One Sweet Day
Dreamlover
Hero
Butterfly
Breakdown
Whenever you call
Through the Rain
I Still Believe- remake
Thank God I Found you
Heartbreaker etc
Newer songs: 
We Belong Together
Don't Forget About Us
Bye Bye Bye
I Stay in Love


----------



## dangerouscurves

purseprincess32 said:


> I still love her old school music like and still a fan of her old stuff.
> Someday
> Always be my Baby
> Love Takes Time
> Fantasy
> One Sweet Day
> Dreamlover
> Hero
> Butterfly
> Breakdown
> Whenever you call
> Through the Rain
> I Still Believe- remake
> Thank God I Found you
> Heartbreaker etc
> Newer songs:
> We Belong Together
> Don't Forget About Us
> Bye Bye Bye
> I Stay in Love



She's amazing here! 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Svgy9ltIVYA


----------



## purseprincess32

dangerouscurves said:


> She's amazing here!
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Svgy9ltIVYA


Hey thanks for sharing the youtube video!  I have  most of  Mariah's old school CD's but they are so played out I can't play them anymore and they skip so I had to repurchase them on I Tunes.  Whatever people want to say about her now or being a diva in terms of attitude. No one can deny how talented of a singer she was and didn't use auto tune. 
Both Mariah and Whitney are legendary singers and put forth such emotion in their music.

I miss old school 90's R&B like Boyz II Men, Monica, Brandy, Aliyah, Brian McKnight etc. When artists actually sang and there was little autotune and the lyrics meant something.

One of my all time Mariah Carey favorites is Mariah Carey & Boyz II Men Acapella version 
One Sweet Day https://youtu.be/x5s4P7_L8sA


----------



## arwen

She was great back in the days..I remember hearing her 1st Album on and on and singing along with her...on vinyl...later got the CD. Her and Whitney were my childhood heroines...


----------



## dangerouscurves

arwen said:


> She was great back in the days..I remember hearing her 1st Album on and on and singing along with her...on vinyl...later got the CD. Her and Whitney were my childhood heroines...




They were mine too. My father gave me their cassettes if I was good in school. And usually I didn't get any present, not even on my birthdays.


----------



## Sassys

Capri

Mimi and her mules...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sometimes I think the reason Mimi wears mules so often is because she's too lazy to buckle or lace up a regular pair of heels.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Sometimes I think the reason Mimi wears mules so often is because she's too lazy to buckle or lace up a regular pair of heels.



That made me laugh.  And you may be on to something!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lanasyogamama said:


> That made me laugh.  And you may be on to something!



Lol, heck I feel like that sometimes.


----------



## Freckles1

Seriously have these in as I write this. Ha


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks pretty and happy! Not liking the black dress so much tho..


----------



## Ladybug09

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3111445
> 
> Seriously have these in as I write this. Ha



Cute shoes and great feet Freckles! Lol


----------



## berrydiva

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3111445
> 
> Seriously have these in as I write this. Ha



Cute shoes!!


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Sometimes I think the reason Mimi wears mules so often is because she's too lazy to buckle or lace up a regular pair of heels.



This is funny because it might be true.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> Cute shoes and great feet Freckles! Lol







berrydiva said:


> Cute shoes!!




Thanks ladies!!! Every once in awhile a gal needs to wear her mules!!  Ha


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> this is funny because it might be true.



:d


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! Every once in awhile a gal needs to wear her mules!!  Ha



I wear mine, no shame!


----------



## Sassys

Amalfi Coast


----------



## Sassys

Pre school stripper shoes LMAO


----------



## berrydiva

I can only imagine how many princess dresses Monroe has.


----------



## LavenderIce

No surprise she has a bunch of mules.


----------



## Michele26

Mariah's love comes right thru when you see pics of her with the kids.


----------



## New-New

LavenderIce said:


> No surprise she has a bunch of mules.



Mariah is singlehandedly supporting the the mule as a social institution #HaImpact


----------



## ChanelMommy

Michele26 said:


> Mariah's love comes right thru when you see pics of her with the kids.



Agree..


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes enjoying some well-deserved down time after completing the second leg of her Las Vegas residency.

And Mariah Carey appeared to be in great form as she headed out for a romantic late night dinner date with her billionaire beau James Packer in Portofino, Italy on Wednesday evening. 

Looking stylish as ever, the 45-year-old songstress turned heads in a glamorous ensemble which drew heaps of attention to her ample assets and voluptuous curves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...antic-date-night-Portofino.html#ixzz3kmWtTPwS


----------



## Monoi

Good to see her with a big man they make a good match. He looks like he can lift her and carry her around


----------



## Sassys

I just don't understand why some kids face are blurred and others are not.


----------



## Ladybug09

I wish she would remove those implants, or at least get smaller ones.


----------



## berrydiva

That skirt length with those shoes look odd.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I still feel like this is all a vast improvement.  She used to wear ball gowns everyday!


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe how much Mimi has changed her style for this new guy, she is really going the extra mile to keep him around. I don't see what the big deal is with the dress up heels in her daughters shoe closet. I had them as a kid, hey are not wear all day shoes but play shoes for fun. Honestly I'd be more surprised if she didn't have them. Of course she's going to want to wear shoes like mommys.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> I can't believe how much Mimi has changed her style for this new guy, she is really going the extra mile to keep him around. I don't see what the big deal is with the dress up heels in her daughters shoe closet. I had them as a kid, hey are not wear all day shoes but play shoes for fun. Honestly I'd be more surprised if she didn't have them. Of course she's going to want to wear shoes like mommys.


I could be wrong but I don't think anyone made a big deal about Roe's princess dress up shoes.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think anyone made a big deal about Roe's princess dress up shoes.



No one here did but in Cannons IG post he called them preschool stripper shoes which is a bit harsh imo.


----------



## Ladybug09

pixiejenna said:


> No one here did but in Cannons IG post he called them preschool stripper shoes which is a bit harsh imo.



He's an idiot.


----------



## Reaganh

She looks so pretty!!!!!  I like how she hasn't aged a day, except for her voice


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> No one here did but in Cannons IG post he called them preschool stripper shoes which is a bit harsh imo.




Oh. But he was joking though.


----------



## ChanelMommy

That leopard dress looks like a long nightgown. It does her no favors.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mimi is tall, she really doesn't need those dangerously high heels in daily activities.


----------



## New-New

lanasyogamama said:


> I still feel like this is all a vast improvement.  She used to wear ball gowns everyday!



She did. Remember the pics of ha at the playground with her kids in Alaia?


----------



## sabrunka

The guy she's dating looks like an ape to me... I'm sorry lol that's really mean, but it's all I see, especially in this pic.


----------



## Alexenjie

Even if he looks like an ape (which I don't see) he is still a billionaire and lots of women in the world would find that very attractive.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Yes I was about to say that having money trumps looks for most people.

Mariah has money too but she doesn't have billionaire money. He seems to like attention. She likes being spoiled. This might just work out for a few months.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't imagine what I would need/want that I couldn't buy myself if I were her.


----------



## White Orchid

Nah, apes are waaaaaaaay better looking and I'm not joking.




sabrunka said:


> The guy she's dating looks like an ape to me... I'm sorry lol that's really mean, but it's all I see, especially in this pic.


----------



## ByeKitty

Maybe he's charming... Is he a selfmade billionaire? If so, he must have some type of charm...right?


----------



## White Orchid

Agreed.  If you're going to wear something that resembles a negligee, at least pair it with some kitten heals or flats.  Those shoes so do not match her outfit.  But then again, we're talking Mimi here and I'm sure she only sees perfection when she's staring (endlessly) into the mirror.




ChanelMommy said:


> That leopard dress looks like a long nightgown. It does her no favors.


----------



## stylemepretty

sabrunka said:


> The guy she's dating looks like an ape to me... I'm sorry lol that's really mean, but it's all I see, especially in this pic.



Still no oil painting but he's come a long way. He used to look like this.


----------



## White Orchid

ByeKitty said:


> Maybe he's charming... Is he a selfmade billionaire? If so, he must have some type of charm...right?


Please.  My neigbour's dog is charming.  Doesn't mean I wanna marry him.


His Daddy (the late Kerry Packer) was obscenely rich.


----------



## White Orchid

stylemepretty said:


> Still no oil painting but he's come a long way. He used to look like this.


 

Thank you for posting that sans any warning.  No. Really.  Thank you


----------



## Suzie

ByeKitty said:


> Maybe he's charming... Is he a selfmade billionaire? If so, he must have some type of charm...right?



He is not self made, his father and grandfather were both billionaires or multi millionaires or sqillionaires, just pick one.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Thank you for posting that sans any warning.  No. Really.  Thank you




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's pulled out all the stops for her endless summer vacation this year.

And Mariah Carey continued to live a life of luxury in Portofino, Italy, on Sunday as she was pictured casually boarding a private helicopter to a U2 concert in Turin.

The legendary pop star was a vision of happiness as she was spotted with her Australian businessman boyfriend James Packer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Portofino-U2-concert-Turin.html#ixzz3l4yrHijF


----------



## Ladybug09

stylemepretty said:


> Still no oil painting but he's come a long way. He used to look like this.



Wow, he lost a lot!!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

White Orchid said:


> Thank you for posting that sans any warning.  No. Really.  Thank you



I thought the *same* thing!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

They just do not look good together..although she seems very happy.


----------



## Alexenjie

I'm sure Mariah has more than enough money to last the rest of her life but she is also facing a divorce in the near future that will take some of her fortune. 

People with millions versus people with billions do not necessarily live in comparable ways. I can understand Mariah being thrilled to be indulged and her every wish, no matter how lavish, granted at someone else's expense. 

I'm not saying that a relationship between these two people will last. He seemed to have had a crush on her before he even met her. Sometimes Mariah acts like she has a touch of crazy. Who knows whether they are right for each other?


----------



## stylemepretty

White Orchid said:


> Thank you for posting that sans any warning.  No. Really.  Thank you



Oops sorry my bad


----------



## Sasha2012

The event was to help find out the next big name model.

But Mariah Carey stole plenty of the attention at the #WmagModelSearch event in New York City on Monday night.

The 46-year-old singer showed off plenty of cleavage at the event celebrating up-and-coming models as part of Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-black-dress-NYFW-event.html#ixzz3loV7qRbH


----------



## New-New

This is a remarkably demure look for her. Like it's very her but classier feeling. Snaps for Mimi.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I like the dress!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I could shed a tear I'm so proud of her!


----------



## New-New

Also her man is attractive enough. Like tbh I've been with worse looking middle aged men and none were in his income bracket.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> I could shed a tear I'm so proud of her!



Haha!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Pre school stripper shoes LMAO



Lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

She looks good. A bit too much of a cleavage but overall she looks pretty. She seems to have lost a bit of lbs.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, I must be the odd one out.  I don't see anything redeeming in this outfit.  All I see is too much titty on display as per usual and a wonky nose job.


----------



## berrydiva

The fact that it fits is a step in the right direction. I don't think she lost weight, at least it doesn't seem so in her face. It's amazing how wearing the correct size makes you appear thinner though.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> The fact that it fits is a step in the right direction. I don't think she lost weight, at least it doesn't seem so in her face. It's amazing how wearing the correct size makes you appear thinner though.




You're totally right. The right size makes you look a lot slimmer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> The fact that it fits is a step in the right direction. I don't think she lost weight, at least it doesn't seem so in her face. It's amazing how wearing the correct size makes you appear thinner though.



whoever dressed her, needs to stay on payroll.

She looks good - even with her squishy boobs on full display


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if she is having money issues. WTF would she do this.

​*'Time to be heroes, guys': Mariah Carey shoots flying,  flame-roaring dragon out of the sky in new Game Of War  commercial*



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ky-new-Game-War-commercial.html#ixzz3luw3iahL


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Wonder if she is having money issues. WTF would she do this.
> 
> ​*'Time to be heroes, guys': Mariah Carey shoots flying,  flame-roaring dragon out of the sky in new Game Of War  commercial*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ky-new-Game-War-commercial.html#ixzz3luw3iahL




More probable that it's because they're using her song and she wants to remain relevant. GOW is huge. She's probably getting paid for her song being used anyway, the commercial probably won't compare to the royalties.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> More probable that it's because they're using her song and she wants to remain relevant. GOW is huge. She's probably getting paid for her song being used anyway, the commercial probably won't compare to the royalties.


 
Oh, okay.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I must be the odd one out.  I don't see anything redeeming in this outfit.  All I see is too much titty on display as per usual and a wonky nose job.



LOL



berrydiva said:


> More probable that it's because they're using her song and she wants to remain relevant.* GOW is huge*. She's probably getting paid for her song being used anyway, the commercial probably won't compare to the royalties.


HELLO! and it's EASSSSSYYYYY money.


----------



## Sassys

Harper's BAZAAR ICONS Event 9/16


----------



## New-New

Love the jewelry but the rest of the look is Meh. She needs to wear things that bring in and accentuate her waist because let's be real she's shaped like a box of wheat thins. No shade tho that's my bougie lightskint auntie in my head.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good! Hopefully she has a new stylist.


----------



## berrydiva

Just saw the GOW commercial...she looks good in it and the commercial is funny.


----------



## Swanky

*Mariah Carey & James Packer Make Their Red Carpet Debut! *





*Mariah Carey* and her boyfriend *James Packer* make their red carpet debut for the first time at_ The Intern_ premiere held at the Ziegfeld Theater on Monday (September 21) in New York City.
The 45-year-old superstar and 48-year-old billionaire were first seen together earlier this year over the summer and they seem very happy together!
_The Intern_ stars *Anne Hathaway* and *Robert de Niro* and will hit theaters on September 25. Check it out this Friday when it&#8217;s available!
FYI: *Mariah *is wearing an _Alaia _dress and jacket with _Gucci _shoes.








http://page.kiosked.com/who-served-this-ad


----------



## Sasha2012

The beaming smiles were well justified on Monday evening as James Packer and Mariah Carey reunited on the red carpet for the premiere of new movie The Intern. 

Mariah was at her voluptuous best in a fitted crimson gown that accentuated her prodigious curves as she posed for photos alongside her Australian billionaire beau.

The soul diva looked delighted during their first red carpet appearance outside the Ziegfeld Theatre, which comes just weeks after the couple officially confirmed their romance during a protracted cruise around the Mediterranean.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...et-appearance-James-Packer.html#ixzz3mTgIirPt


----------



## Swanky

He's really unfortunately looking, no?


----------



## Ms.parker123

For once she actually looks really good! Love the jacket and the dress!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's really unfortunately looking, no?



He sure is, but she looks so much happier to me than she did with Nick.  She always seemed to be trying so hard with him.


----------



## White Orchid

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's really unfortunately looking, no?


I could say a lot more and more colourfully too, but Imma be a lady and just politely say, yes.


----------



## knasarae

I just don't see any chemistry between them.


----------



## New-New

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's really unfortunately looking, no?



Shoot, I'd date him like he got coin and I'm broke with expensive taste


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

She looks good.

He looks.... awkward and out of place.


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> He sure is, but she looks so much happier to me than she did with Nick.  She always seemed to be trying so hard with him.



Yep


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He's really unfortunately looking, no?





White Orchid said:


> I could say a lot more and more colourfully too, but Imma be a lady and just politely say, yes.



I'll say it: he looks like a chimpanzee.


----------



## Junkenpo

Aww... he's not a traditional masculine beauty, but I don't think he's unattractive. He's not my type, but as long as he's not a jerk and can carry an intelligent conversation, Mimi did okay.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Always love her makeup...Mimi looks happy.


----------



## sabrunka

ByeKitty said:


> I'll say it: he looks like a chimpanzee.



LOL this is what I said a few pages back.  He does!  I think it's his ears and his eyes (and that chin).  I feel bad, he literally looks like a mix of human and chimp.  It is true though that if they get along and he's a good guy, then great.  It also helps that he has money, because if he didn't, Mimi would be no where near him.


----------



## uhpharm01

sabrunka said:


> LOL this is what I said a few pages back.  He does!  I think it's his ears and his eyes (and that chin).  I feel bad, he literally looks like a mix of human and chimp.  It is true though that if they get along and he's a good guy, then great.  It also helps that he has money, because if he didn't, Mimi would be no where near him.


So true


----------



## dangerouscurves

Junkenpo said:


> Aww... he's not a traditional masculine beauty, but I don't think he's unattractive. He's not my type, but as long as he's not a jerk and can carry an intelligent conversation, Mimi did okay.




Unfortunately, he is a jerk. [emoji23]


----------



## Junkenpo

dangerouscurves said:


> Unfortunately, he is a jerk. [emoji23]



Shucks, that's a bummer.  What's his jerk quality?  Is he pompous? Rude? Cheap/poor tipper? Heartless businessman? Philanderer?


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been near-inseparable since sparking romance in July this year, and it seems that Mariah Carey and her beau James Packer's blossoming relationship is stronger than ever.

The 45-year-old songstress and her 48-year-old billionaire boyfriend were spotted in New York on Thursday evening after a romantic date spent at swanky Japanese restaurant, Nobu. 

Mariah appeared relaxed as she smiled for the cameras, donning a printed black and white jumpsuit with flared pants paired with a silk scarf that draped across her shoulders. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...beau-James-Packer-New-York.html#ixzz3mlSlYDt0


----------



## Ladybug09

That dress is see through.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> That dress is see through.



One step at a time...it fits her properly.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Looking good mimi


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been near-inseparable since sparking romance in July this year, and it seems that Mariah Carey and her beau James Packer's blossoming relationship is stronger than ever.
> 
> The 45-year-old songstress and her 48-year-old billionaire boyfriend were spotted in New York on Thursday evening after a romantic date spent at swanky Japanese restaurant, Nobu.
> 
> Mariah appeared relaxed as she smiled for the cameras, donning a printed black and white jumpsuit with flared pants paired with a silk scarf that draped across her shoulders.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...beau-James-Packer-New-York.html#ixzz3mlSlYDt0


Why does she have on shades at night?


----------



## Sassys

Damn, must her manager ALWAYS go somewhere with her. Does she not have a life.


----------



## AEGIS

I like her with this guy.  He looks age appropriate and she is dressing better. I hope they don't have kids though.  I don't think their kids would be cute.


----------



## anitalilac

ByeKitty said:


> I'll say it: he looks like a chimpanzee.



Thanks for saying it...I wonder what is wrong with me to think that he looks like a chimp.


----------



## candy2100

It's the big ears and low hairline.


----------



## Bag*Snob

He looks like Lurch to me.


----------



## BadAzzBish

bag*snob said:


> he looks like lurch to me.
> 
> pxhst.co/avaxhome/12/36/00223612_medium.jpeg



:d


----------



## uhpharm01

Junkenpo said:


> Aww... he's not a traditional masculine beauty, but I don't think he's unattractive. He's not my type, but as long as he's not a jerk and can carry an intelligent conversation, Mimi did okay.



Right


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Damn, must her manager ALWAYS go somewhere with her. Does she not have a life.



when you manage a person like Mariah, it becomes your life.  Look at Benny Medina, always close by to J Lo


----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> One step at a time...it fits her properly.



It's all about the little victories here


----------



## FreeSpirit71

James inherited his looks and work-ethic from his father, Kerry Packer who was one of the hardest working, richest men in Australia.

He may not be very attractive physically but he's always treated his women well, even his ex GF's and wives after they split.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> James inherited his looks and work-ethic from his father, Kerry Packer who was one of the hardest working, richest men in Australia.
> 
> He may not be very attractive physically but he's always treated his women well, even his ex GF's and wives after they split.



That hush money. Lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ladybug09 said:


> That hush money. Lol



Not everything has a negative spin, ya know?


----------



## Michele26

This is the best Mariah's looked in ages. Even her hair looks good.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not everything has a negative spin, ya know?



No one is giving money away for nothing.

ETA especially to EX Wives and EX Gfs.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> *when you manage a person like Mariah, it becomes your life.  *Look at Benny Medina, always close by to J Lo




my thoughts exactly!!!  that is a full time job 24/7/365!!! 




New-New said:


> It's all about the little victories here




EXACTLY!!!  




Ladybug09 said:


> No one is giving money away for nothing.
> 
> ETA *especially to EX Wives and EX Gfs*.





yep - gonna have to agree with that.   they are ex's for a reason.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey may have kept her beau James Packer waiting, but her starry appearance made it worthwhile.

The 45-year-old songstress was all glitz and glamour as she arrived at the Polo Bar in New York City to meet the Australian billionaire for dinner.

Mariah was decked out in a figure-hugging black and glittery trumpet gown with a cleavage-baring V-neckline and sparkly black platform heels to match.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...friend-James-Packer-dinner.html#ixzz3nMtWbtne


----------



## ChanelMommy

What did she do to her face? Her nose and lip space look very different or is it the heavy makeup?


----------



## Junkenpo

Whatever she did it makes her look like a matron with a cold. Yes, Mimi looks matronly.


----------



## afsweet

such an odd couple, but hey whatever makes them happy.


----------



## New-New

Mariah always looks like 5 glasses of wine deep at all times and like I can really relate to that


----------



## knasarae

I think her makeup is too heavy. 

But honestly, whoever's been dressing her since she started dating that guy... my hat is off to them.  Big improvement for the most part.


----------



## Ms Kiah

New-New said:


> Mariah always looks like 5 glasses of wine deep at all times and like I can really relate to that



Nah I say 10 cause you know she starts immediately when she wakes up. It's probably served by her butler on a silver tray while she's still in bed with her sleeping mask on.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA she's dressing way better now that she's with her BF. Too bad her make up is a mess in these pics. Baby steps baby steps.


----------



## Sassys

She seems to always dress better when the relationship is new. She did the same with Nick.


----------



## Tivo

Ladybug09 said:


> No one is giving money away for nothing.
> 
> ETA especially to EX Wives and EX Gfs.


Thank you! Can we live in the real world please?


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been near-inseparable since sparking romance in July this year, and it seems that Mariah Carey and her beau James Packer's blossoming relationship is stronger than ever.
> 
> The 45-year-old songstress and her 48-year-old billionaire boyfriend were spotted in New York on Thursday evening after a romantic date spent at swanky Japanese restaurant, Nobu.
> 
> Mariah appeared relaxed as she smiled for the cameras, donning a printed black and white jumpsuit with flared pants paired with a silk scarf that draped across her shoulders.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...beau-James-Packer-New-York.html#ixzz3mlSlYDt0


This "relationship" seems hella phony. Do they even hold hands?


----------



## White Orchid

Yep.  You don't leave a billionaire simply cos he has a flatulence problem.



bag-princess said:


> my thoughts exactly!!!  that is a full time job 24/7/365!!!
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep - gonna have to agree with that.   they are ex's for a reason.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> *This "relationship" seems hella phony. *Do they even hold hands?



it really does!  looks like the kind "he pays me to show up on time and smile" 
because there is no kind of chemistry between them that i can see. 





White Orchid said:


> Yep.  You don't leave a billionaire simply cos he has a flatulence problem.





  for real!!


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Yep.  You don't leave a billionaire simply cos he has a flatulence problem.



What??!!! Lol


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> What??!!! Lol


No, no, I'm not saying he has one.  My point is, it would have to be something major to leave a guy with such immense wealth, especially if you have kids with him like Erica does.  You'd be living the high life with him in every sense of the word, so in my opinion, his ex's left him for something big.  And no I'm not referring to his ego.

Personally I don't care how wealthy he is, I need my guy to have some kind of facial attractiveness about him which James Packer is completely and utterly devoid of.

Completely.

And utterly.

Underlined.

I hope I've made that very clear


----------



## ChanelMommy

Ladybug09 said:


> What??!!! Lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> No, no, I'm not saying he has one.  My point is, it would have to be something major to leave a guy with such immense wealth, especially if you have kids with him like Erica does.  You'd be living the high life with him in every sense of the word, so in my opinion, his ex's left him for something big.  And no I'm not referring to his ego.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't care how wealthy he is, I need my guy to have some kind of facial attractiveness about him which James Packer is completely and utterly devoid of.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely.
> 
> 
> 
> And utterly.
> 
> 
> 
> Underlined.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I've made that very clear




Is it a rumor or is he actually that, yanno.....


----------



## White Orchid

Oh wow, lol sorry, I'm not referring to his appendage!!!  I know nothing about that.

I'm saying, or rather hypothesising, that his ex's left him for some big reason.  I don't know what that is exactly, but I don't think they'd just up and leave him.  Gotta be something.  The guy is obscenely rich.  So yeah, just to repeat, this isn't about his willy, lol.  First I heard about that was here on this forum.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Oh wow, lol sorry, I'm not referring to his appendage!!!  I know nothing about that.
> 
> I'm saying, or rather hypothesising, that his ex's left him for some big reason.  I don't know what that is exactly, but I don't think they'd just up and leave him.  Gotta be something.  The guy is obscenely rich.  So yeah, just to repeat, this isn't about his willy, lol.  First I heard about that was here on this forum.




Lol! My mind was in the gutter. My apologies.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> No, no, I'm not saying he has one.  My point is, it would have to be something major to leave a guy with such immense wealth, especially if you have kids with him like Erica does.  You'd be living the high life with him in every sense of the word, so in my opinion, his ex's left him for something big.  And no I'm not referring to his ego.
> 
> Personally I don't care how wealthy he is, I need my guy to have some kind of facial attractiveness about him which James Packer is completely and utterly devoid of.
> 
> Completely.
> 
> And utterly.
> 
> Underlined.
> 
> I hope I've made that very clear



Hahah, I just thought the flatulence comment was hilar, like, what? Lol.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> No, no, I'm not saying he has one.  My point is, it would have to be something major to leave a guy with such immense wealth, especially if you have kids with him like Erica does.  You'd be living the high life with him in every sense of the word, so in my opinion, his ex's left him for something big.  And no I'm not referring to his ego.
> 
> Personally I don't care how wealthy he is, *I need my guy to have some kind of facial attractiveness about him which James Packer is completely and utterly devoid of.
> *
> Completely.
> 
> And utterly.
> 
> Underlined.
> 
> I hope I've made that very clear






for real!!!  

i call it the roll over test - if i rolled over in the middle of the night and saw his face next to mine on a pillow would i......  A - smile and sigh??  or B - leave the room screaming??


----------



## Nathalya

Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> for real!!!
> 
> i call it the roll over test - if i rolled over in the middle of the night and saw his face next to mine on a pillow would i......  A - smile and sigh??  or B - leave the room screaming??


lol!


----------



## Sassys

She is directing a Christmas movie for the Hallmark channel


----------



## berrydiva

She looks crazy in every one of those pics except the one with dem babies.


----------



## Sasha2012

James Packer was joined by superstar girlfriend Mariah Carey on Tuesday evening as his ambitious new casino project launched in Macau. 

The Australian billionaire was reunited with the busty soul diva Mariah after fielding questions about the lavish Studio City casino resort at a press conference in the Chinese peninsula earlier that day.

Hand in hand, the couple beamed as they posed for photos on the red carpet outside Packer's $4.4billion movie-themed venture.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-4-4-billion-casino-Macau.html#ixzz3pp9XqUkn


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She's very pretty-- but he's not so attractive. Lol 

But, as long as he treats her right that's all that matters at the end of the day. And by that, I don't mean simply buying her stuff and giving her a lavish billionaire lifestyle. [emoji57] 

I do miss her with Nick though. They seemed genuinely happy with each other prior to their divorce. [emoji17] but I guess you never know what happens behind closed doors! [emoji52]


----------



## Ladybug09

Her boob is soooo long!


----------



## NYC Chicky

She looks happy and the dress looks nice though I'd change the neckline and wear a bra


----------



## New-New

Ladybug09 said:


> Her boob is soooo long!



The bust of that dress is so tight like let the girls breathe, mimi


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

He is incredibly hard on the eyes.


----------



## manpursefan

I don't think he's ugly. He's a 5 or a 6 for his age and Mariah's like an 8 so the attractiveness gap isn't that big.


----------



## uhpharm01

WhitleyGilbert said:


> He is incredibly hard on the eyes.



Maybe he has a good personality. I just trying to help him out


----------



## ChanelMommy

WhitleyGilbert said:


> He is incredibly hard on the eyes.



Agree.


----------



## ChanelMommy

uhpharm01 said:


> Maybe he has a good personality. I just trying to help him out



This. Or it's the $$$


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> She looks crazy in every one of those pics except the one with dem babies.



But dem babies do not look very happy to have their picture taken...


----------



## uhpharm01

ChanelMommy said:


> This. Or it's the $$$



True


----------



## Ladybug09

ChanelMommy said:


> This. Or it's the $$$


Or a really big d!ck, or really good in bed

or maybe all of the above.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> Or a really big d!ck, or really good in bed
> 
> or maybe all of the above.



Money is what most ugly men need. And power. That will get all the pretty girls. Georgina Chapman, anyone?


----------



## berrydiva

I can't figure out what it is but she looks a bit off in her face....something's odd but I can't place what exactly.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

manpursefan said:


> I don't think he's ugly. He's a 5 or a 6 for his age and Mariah's like an 8 so the attractiveness gap isn't that big.



"5 or 6 for his age"???  He's only 48. Did you mean -5 or -6?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I can't figure out what it is but she looks a bit off in her face....something's odd but I can't place what exactly.


 
Her eyes? I thought they looked very heavy/puffy, like she can't open them fully.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Money is what most ugly men need. And power. That will get all the pretty girls. Georgina Chapman, anyone?



Truth!


----------



## manpursefan

WhitleyGilbert said:


> "5 or 6 for his age"???  He's only 48. Did you mean -5 or -6?


Whoops, he does look older...Like early 60s. I still stand by my comment that he's not that ugly/the attractiveness gap isn't that big though.


----------



## White Orchid

Quite possibly one of the ugliest men I've ever laid eyes on.  She has to be beyond desperate and money-hungry to be able to sleep with him.  I would vomit just seeing him, never mind him being naked.



Jayne1 said:


> Money is what most ugly men need. And power. That will get all the pretty girls. Georgina Chapman, anyone?


----------



## dangerouscurves

WhitleyGilbert said:


> "5 or 6 for his age"???  He's only 48. Did you mean -5 or -6?




Lol! I thought he'd be 55 and beyond.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Quite possibly one of the ugliest men I've ever laid eyes on.  She has to be beyond desperate and money-hungry to be able to sleep with him.  I would vomit just seeing him, never mind him being naked.



Yes, Harvey Weinstein is very hard on the eyes, but he is also very, very smart.  So --  rich, powerful and smart.  I've listened to his interviews and he becomes less ugly because I'm not looking at his face anymore. I'm intrigued by his comments and his sharp mind&#8230;maybe Mimi's new guy has more going for him than money.

James Packer is so rich, he can't be stupid, right?  He must be fascinating to listen to.  Except,  wait&#8230; The Elusive Chanteuse can only talk about herself, so I doubt she listens to him and gets off on his intelligence&#8230;

Still confused&#8230;


----------



## Sassys

Mariah has always had very different looking men. She has never had a type.

Can't find the pic of her boyfriend that was before Tommy
1st pic Tommy
2nd Jeter
3rd Luis Miguel
4th Mark Sudack  (right before she met Nick, she was with Mark for a few years)
5th Nick


----------



## Sasha2012

She turned heads when she arrived in style for the launch of beau James Packer's new casino in Macau on Tuesday evening.

And now Mariah Carey has dressed to impress once again for another outing at the $4.4billion movie-themed complex.

In an Instagram image shared online, 45-year-old Mariah is seen clad in a plunging scarlet number as she makes her way through the casino.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-4-4-billion-casino-Macau.html#ixzz3q4OwwZvk


----------



## White Orchid

People can wear Uggs at Casinos?  Man, they must be desperate for customers lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne, I really respect you as a member here and more often than not, agree with you.  But woman, did you see the part where I said he's _ugly_?  I mean...Did. You?



Jayne1 said:


> Yes, Harvey Weinstein is very hard on the eyes, but he is also very, very smart.  So --  rich, powerful and smart.  I've listened to his interviews and he becomes less ugly because I'm not looking at his face anymore. I'm intrigued by his comments and his sharp mindmaybe Mimi's new guy has more going for him than money.
> 
> James Packer is so rich, he can't be stupid, right?  He must be fascinating to listen to.  Except,  wait The Elusive Chanteuse can only talk about herself, so I doubt she listens to him and gets off on his intelligence
> 
> Still confused


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Jayne, I really respect you as a member here and more often than not, agree with you.  But woman, did you see the part where I said he's _ugly_?  I mean...Did. You?



Yes, I did!  But occasionally, money, power and fierce intelligence, especially all three qualities in one person, can override that!  

Beauty fades, remember?


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> People can wear Uggs at Casinos?  Man, they must be desperate for customers lol.


 
That is her manager's daughter (just a kid).


----------



## JessicaKate89

Marian isn't looking so great these days herself..... They don't appear to be so physically mismatched to me.


----------



## White Orchid

Even worse.  Uggs are slippers, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.



Sassys said:


> That is her manager's daughter (just a kid).


----------



## BadAzzBish

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I did!  But occasionally, money, power and fierce intelligence, especially all three qualities in one person, can override that!
> 
> Beauty fades, remember?



What about character though :what: Harvey has an awful rep as a nasty bully and greedy hoarder of films and women. He most recently was accused of sexually harrasing a woman. He's ugly inside & out to me.


----------



## Jayne1

BadAzzBish said:


> What about character though :what: Harvey has an awful rep as a nasty bully and greedy hoarder of films and women. He most recently was accused of sexually harrasing a woman. He's ugly inside & out to me.



Oh well, in that case. Ugly is ugly.


----------



## Ladybug09

BadAzzBish said:


> What about character though :what: Harvey has an awful rep as a nasty bully and greedy hoarder of films and women. He most recently was accused of sexually harrasing a woman. He's ugly inside & out to me.



Character wins out every time. He can all get out hsnfde but if he has a lack of character drop his azz to the curb.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Oh well, in that case. Ugly is ugly.



I'd even go so far as to call him grotesque.

P.S I couldn't reply to your previous post as I wasn't able to (TPF technical glitch I assume)


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> Character wins out every time. He can all get out hsnfde but if he has a lack of character drop his azz to the curb.



What's hsnfde?


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I'd even go so far as to call him grotesque.
> 
> P.S I couldn't reply to your previous post as I wasn't able to (TPF technical glitch I assume)



Really? Hmmm.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Even worse.  Uggs are slippers, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.




This.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> What's hsnfde?



Girl, I didn't know. Had to figure that one out. 
Was meant to say, he can be all get out handsome ....


----------



## manpursefan

JessicaKate89 said:


> Marian isn't looking so great these days herself..... *They don't appear to be so physically mismatched to me.*


Finally, someone that's also seeing what I'm seeing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I didn't  realize Mariah was ever that skinny when she was with Nick.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> i didn't  realize mariah was ever that skinny when she was with nick.



ps.


----------



## pixiejenna

JessicaKate89 said:


> Marian isn't looking so great these days herself..... They don't appear to be so physically mismatched to me.











manpursefan said:


> Finally, someone that's also seeing what I'm seeing.




ITA with both of you. Mariah used to be very pretty now she's just average at best. She's not aging gracefully, add her weight gain, and poorly fitting clothing she looks like a hot mess most of the time. They are in the same league looks wise.


----------



## Sasha2012

They made headlines when he filed for divorce nearly one year ago.   

But on Halloween, Mariah Carey and her ex Nick Cannon, 35, put their differences aside for the sake of their twins, Monroe and Moroccan.

The former couple played happy families as they dressed in costume to spend quality time with their four-year-old twins at Mariah's Halloween bash in Beverly Hills on Saturday.
Remarkably, Mariah's new man  - billionaire James Packer - joined the fun at the party.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-new-man-James-Packer-too.html#ixzz3qHv1Ml3N


----------



## Ms Kiah

Take away the hat and it's her regular look.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah has thousands of shoes, but she loves those black patent leather mules.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She looks really good


----------



## White Orchid

She actually looks better in latex lol.  James is fugly with or without the mask.


----------



## baglover1973

it's all about her dolls....all about her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lover her makeup. Nick looks exhausted.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I like her costume lol

Maybe I'm just biased because I've grown up listening to her music (my dad was a huge fan and always played it in the car lol) but I think she's very pretty.


----------



## pixiejenna

He must have been reading our thread and picked out a costume that hid his half of face for us  

Mariah in latex is hilarious. It just seems so off to see someone wearing a latex dress in front of their kids. At least everything is covered up. But all in all its pretty much her standard uniform.


----------



## Jayne1

Ms Kiah said:


> Take away the hat and it's her regular look.



Exactly!  lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Mariah has thousands of shoes, but she loves those black patent leather mules.




So true, it cracks me up.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ms Kiah said:


> Take away the hat and it's her regular look.


hahaha! including the footsies!


----------



## Freckles1

baglover1973 said:


> it's all about her dolls....all about her.




There you go


----------



## Sassys

Sounds more like; he is never there and doesn't use it, so why not just use my house for free, instead of renting one.


Mariah Carey 'moves into billionaire boyfriend James Packer's Beverly Hills  home' after just five months of dating

They've only been  dating since June.
But it looks like  things are really getting serious between Mariah Carey, 45, and her billionaire  beau, James Packer, 48.
According to TMZ,  the All I Want For Christmas hit-maker has moved into James' home in Beverly  Hills, California.

Just five months  after they started dating, pop princess Mariah allegedly got her staff to pack  up clothes, bedding and furniture to move into his place.
Luckily for them,  it's just five minutes up the road from the home she's been renting for herself  and her four-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan, from her marriage to ex-husband  Nick Cannon.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3310072/Mariah-Carey-moves-billionaire-boyfriend-James-Packer-s-Beverly-Hills-home-just-five-months-dating.html#ixzz3r12kQtW2


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm shocked she moved in already but it doesn't sound like he actually lives there it's just one of many pieces of real estate he owns. I do find it odd that Mimi was actually renting a home instead of owning it. I wonder what the reason was, she has the money to own and it's not like she'd actually do any of the up keep on the place so it's not a matter of I don't want to have to take care of it.


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> Sounds more like; he is never there and doesn't use it, so why not just use my house for free, instead of renting one.
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey 'moves into billionaire boyfriend James Packer's Beverly Hills  home' after just five months of dating
> 
> They've only been  dating since June.
> But it looks like  things are really getting serious between Mariah Carey, 45, and her billionaire  beau, James Packer, 48.
> According to TMZ,  the All I Want For Christmas hit-maker has moved into James' home in Beverly  Hills, California.
> 
> Just five months  after they started dating, pop princess Mariah allegedly got her staff to pack  up clothes, bedding and furniture to move into his place.
> Luckily for them,  it's just five minutes up the road from the home she's been renting for herself  and her four-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan, from her marriage to ex-husband  Nick Cannon.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3310072/Mariah-Carey-moves-billionaire-boyfriend-James-Packer-s-Beverly-Hills-home-just-five-months-dating.html#ixzz3r12kQtW2


So wrong on so many levels.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Sounds more like; he is never there and doesn't use it, so why not just use my house for free, instead of renting one.
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey 'moves into billionaire boyfriend James Packer's Beverly Hills  home' after just five months of dating
> 
> They've only been  dating since June.
> But it looks like  things are really getting serious between Mariah Carey, 45, and her billionaire  beau, James Packer, 48.
> According to TMZ,  the All I Want For Christmas hit-maker has moved into James' home in Beverly  Hills, California.
> 
> *Just five months  after they started dating, pop princess Mariah allegedly got her staff to pack  up clothes, bedding and furniture to move into his place.*
> Luckily for them,  it's just five minutes up the road from the home she's been renting for herself  and her four-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan, from her marriage to ex-husband  Nick Cannon.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3310072/Mariah-Carey-moves-billionaire-boyfriend-James-Packer-s-Beverly-Hills-home-just-five-months-dating.html#ixzz3r12kQtW2





5 months!!!


she is going to look like a damn fool when she has to pack her stuff up again and ease on back down the road!!   she reeks of desperation.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

So they didn't move in together she's just staying there to save on rent. I guess when you have staff to pack up all your stuff moving is really no big deal.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> I'm shocked she moved in already but it doesn't sound like he actually lives there it's just one of many pieces of real estate he owns. I do find it odd that Mimi was actually renting a home instead of owning it. I wonder what the reason was, she has the money to own and it's not like she'd actually do any of the up keep on the place so it's not a matter of I don't want to have to take care of it.


 
When she an Nick got marred they owned bought a house in Bel Air, which was sold when they broke up. I got from a radio interview (watched on you tube) she did, before they announced they were breaking up, she really didn't like living in LA. I recall her saying, "the house was a wasted expense" and rolling her eyes when she said it. Nick, works in NYC now and got a house in NJ, so I am not sure why she would need to buy another house in LA.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> So they didn't move in together she's just staying there to save on rent. I* guess when you have staff to pack up all your stuff moving is really no big deal.*


 
Exactly!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Trying to figure out why everyone is surprised. Didn't she MARRY Nick super fast?! Moving in to your boyfriends house is probably first base to her lol. She does things very differently from the majority. At least she's consistent. [emoji23]


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sassys said:


> Sounds more like; he is never there and doesn't use it, so why not just use my house for free, instead of renting one.
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey 'moves into billionaire boyfriend James Packer's Beverly Hills  home' after just five months of dating
> 
> They've only been  dating since June.
> But it looks like  things are really getting serious between Mariah Carey, 45, and her billionaire  beau, James Packer, 48.
> According to TMZ,  the All I Want For Christmas hit-maker has moved into James' home in Beverly  Hills, California.
> 
> Just five months  after they started dating, pop princess Mariah allegedly got her staff to pack  up clothes, bedding and furniture to move into his place.
> Luckily for them,  it's just five minutes up the road from the home she's been renting for herself  and her four-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan, from her marriage to ex-husband  Nick Cannon.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3310072/Mariah-Carey-moves-billionaire-boyfriend-James-Packer-s-Beverly-Hills-home-just-five-months-dating.html#ixzz3r12kQtW2



She doesn't waste anytime!


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Trying to figure out why everyone is surprised. Didn't she MARRY Nick super fast?! Moving in to your boyfriends house is probably first base to her lol. She does things very differently from the majority. At least she's consistent. [emoji23]


 
 So true!


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey shared her own warrior pose on Thursday on Instagram.

The 46-year-old posted an image of herself in cleavage-baring armor leaning on a sword as soldiers stood behind her.

'Who's got your back? Gather your friends (and maybe your enemies), you're gonna need them! Click the link on @GameofWar's profile to download free!,' Mariah wrote in the caption to her more than two million followers on Instagram. 

The singing superstar reportedly has been 'in talks' to provide the voice for Commissioner Gordon in upcoming The Lego Batman Movie.

Her possible involvement in the highly anticipated spin-off was first reported by Deadline.com.

The sequel to last year's hit movie will feature Will Arnett returning as the voice of Batman. 

Mariah on Halloween shared a photo on Instagram of her adorable twins Morocco and Monroe dressed up as Batman and Batgirl.

The singer has a busy holiday season approaching.

She directed and stars in the upcoming made-for-TV movie A Christmas Melody. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aling-Game-War-battle-gear.html#ixzz3rLm4YVZA


----------



## Sassys

Instagram


----------



## Sassys

11/17/15


----------



## Ladybug09

Mimi looks good in that dress.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> 11/17/15




Tights and open-toed heels!!! Lol, Mimi!


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> Tights and open-toed heels!!! Lol, Mimi!


 
One of my pet peeves 

When will women learn; they make toeless tights


----------



## bunnyr

Would it look strange if they're not skin colored toeless tights?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Ehhh. I'm not too bothered by the toe tights and open toe shoes. Lol I mean, they're really just peep toe shoes. I'd have a bigger problem with toe tights and sandals. [emoji23]


----------



## Ladybug09

we can't get everything we want. Lol


----------



## White Orchid

Huge fail for me.


----------



## Michele26

Looks like she lost a few pounds.


----------



## bunnyr

Michele26 said:


> Looks like she lost a few pounds.




She looks better


----------



## krissa

Michele26 said:


> Looks like she lost a few pounds.



I was thinking the same thing. She looks good.


----------



## Sassys

bunnyr said:


> Would it look strange if they're not skin colored toeless tights?



I only do it with peep to pumps or booties with peep toe. Never a full open toe sandal.


----------



## krissa

She really slimmed down. Snagged from a Fbook friends post so I'm sure it's not photoshopped.


----------



## Freckles1

krissa said:


> She really slimmed down. Snagged from a Fbook friends post so I'm sure it's not photoshopped.




Wow. She looks great


----------



## ChanelMommy

Mimi looks great!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her waist looks photoshopped but I wouldn't be surprised if she has slimmed down. Mariah's weight fluctuates so much. I think she gets liposuction because I know Mrs Champagne isn't hitting the gym.


----------



## bag-princess

i see she is supposed to be on the Steve Harvey show today - detailing how she and james met.  and of course promoting her new kids book.   i hope i remember to watch - i want to see if she really is that small again!



"We first met in Aspen," she reveals on _Steve Harvey_, sitting down for an interview to air during the full hour of the show's Wednesday, Nov. 25 broadcast. "We were at the _Hercules_ premiere. We were talking and laughing and people were getting mad at us and stuff like that. So we hit it off."
Host *Steve Harvey* muses that Packer is "a lucky guy," while Carey sweetly responds: "I'm lucky too."


Indeed! Carey wears a stunning necklace by Van Cleef & Arpels -- a gift from her beau -- during the interview.
"Oh, this old thing?" she teases. "[It was] a very, very big surprise, very nice."




https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/mariah-carey-reveals-she-met-230600100.html


----------



## Sasha2012

She is the queen of bling and is dressed up to the nines pretty much all the time.

So its no wonder Mariah Carey cut a stylish figure as she headed to the 89th annual Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade rehearsal in New York, on Tuesday afternoon.

Looking glamorous as ever, the 45-year-old wrapped up warm in an off-white oversized fur jacket, worn over a chic short number and black tights.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-billionaire-James-Packer.html#ixzz3sWTI1BVb


----------



## berrydiva

She looks like a muppet.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> She looks like a muppet.



 I love these eyeglasses


----------



## Jayne1

She had such an appealing face before she distorted it with plastic surgery.


----------



## Ladybug09

uhpharm01 said:


> I love these eyeglasses



Those look like glasses you would get after glucoma surgery.  Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Those look like glasses you would get after glucoma surgery.  Lol



Girl.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> Those look like glasses you would get after glucoma surgery.  Lol




I die


----------



## Ladybug09

Her face looks so bloated.


----------



## Sasha2012

She just participated in the famous Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade on Thursday morning.

But that didn't mean pop icon Mariah Carey forgot about her family for the holiday.

After her stint in the festivities, the 45-year-old reunited with ex Nick Cannon and their children Moroccan and Monroe, four, for a lower key affair.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-performing-holiday-parade.html#ixzz3sfhavcxJ


----------



## Sassys

Gma 12/1/15


----------



## berrydiva

Yep..Mimi..show off that necklace from your boo.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Always love her makeup.


----------



## Ladybug09

She has been looking better lately.


----------



## Sasha2012

One of her biggest hits was All I Want For Christmas.

And no doubt Mariah Carey was feeling festive.

The 45-year-old singer looked dress perfectly for the holiday season as she sported a red dress at a Pier 1 Imports Pop-up Store launch event in New York City on Tuesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-sports-elegant-red-dress.html#ixzz3tBCqDbzx


----------



## Lounorada

In the last two sets of pics she looks great, the best she's looked in a long time. Her hair and makeup have had major improvement. Keep up the good work Mariah[del]s glam team[/del]


----------



## berrydiva

Who knew that all she needed was a billionaire in her life this entire time. She's looked the best she has in a very long time since she began dating James (that's his name right? Lol)


----------



## Sassys

MARIAH CAREY
HOSPITALIZED
WITH SEVERE FLU

Mariah Carey is hooked up to IVs in a NYC hospital after falling severely ill early Wednesday morning ... TMZ has learned.
Mariah is getting pumped full of fluids and vitamins to fight off a nasty bout of the flu. We're told she was so dehydrated and ill ... her team made the call to get her emergency treatment.
She started feeling bad after an appearance at Pier 1 in NYC on Tuesday evening. There was extra concern about her health because she has a huge performance Saturday night at Hot 97's "Hot for the Holidays" concert in NJ.  
We're told she's going to be fine, and could be released later today.
Better safe than sorry


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/02/mariah-carey-hospitalized/#ixzz3tCBtn5kN


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> Who knew that all she needed was a billionaire in her life this entire time. She's looked the best she has in a very long time since she began dating James (that's his name right? Lol)


This! She looks happy.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sassys said:


> MARIAH CAREY
> HOSPITALIZED
> WITH SEVERE FLU
> 
> Mariah Carey is hooked up to IVs in a NYC hospital after falling severely ill early Wednesday morning ... TMZ has learned.
> Mariah is getting pumped full of fluids and vitamins to fight off a nasty bout of the flu. We're told she was so dehydrated and ill ... her team made the call to get her emergency treatment.
> She started feeling bad after an appearance at Pier 1 in NYC on Tuesday evening. There was extra concern about her health because she has a huge performance Saturday night at Hot 97's "Hot for the Holidays" concert in NJ.
> We're told she's going to be fine, and could be released later today.
> Better safe than sorry
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/02/mariah-carey-hospitalized/#ixzz3tCBtn5kN



eeeks.


----------



## Jayne1

So, what is it really?

Just a few hours before being hospitalized:


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> So, what is it really?
> 
> Just a few hours before being hospitalized:



Right!?


----------



## lanasyogamama

She cracks me up, it can't just be flu, it has to be SEVERE flu.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She got SEVERE food poisoning in Boston and years ago.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> She cracks me up, it can't just be flu, it has to be SEVERE flu.





  IKR   i have had the flu once - just saying that instantly means severe to me!!!


----------



## Freckles1

bag-princess said:


> IKR   i have had the flu once - just saying that instantly means severe to me!!!




If it's the tummy kind... Forget about it. That's ugly real quick!


----------



## Jayne1

Poor Mariah. What she goes through. Never has a woman suffered so much.


----------



## ripper44

shes look happy....nice woman


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> IKR   i have had the flu once - just saying that instantly means severe to me!!!



I've been lucky enough to never had had the flu, but I agree, from what i've heard ALL flu is severe!


----------



## Jayne1

If that were true, everyone would be in the hospital for it.

But Mariah _is_ in the hospital, so that means she is suffering, as she does, more than anyone.  lol


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I've been lucky enough to never had had the flu, but I agree, *from what i've heard ALL flu is severe!*




exactly!!!  anyone with a good case of it will tell you that!  



Jayne1 said:


> If that were true, everyone would be in the hospital for it.
> 
> But Mariah _is_ in the hospital, *so that means she is suffering, as she does,* more than anyone.  lol





yes - "severely"!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ya'll funny.


----------



## knasarae

I was watching E! yesterday and they were talking about that event.  They showed a clip of her sitting in a chair with her eyes closed.  She looked sick.  They said she wasn't feeling well but managed to push through it.


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> I was watching E! yesterday and they were talking about that event.  They showed a clip of her sitting in a chair with her eyes closed.  She looked sick.  *They said she wasn't feeling well but managed to push through it.*


Of course she did. She suffers so much, but she will cope, she will endure, because she gives. That's Mariah for you, she gives and gives to the fans.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!!  anyone with a good case of it will tell you that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes - "severely"!!




Agreed! I had it once and thought I was going to die. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## bag-princess

oo_let_me_see said:


> Agreed! I had it once and thought I was going to die. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]





yes!  the one time i had it left me in bed for a week!   when i saw my kitchen and the mess my two boys and husband had been creating as they had to fend for themselves i turned right back around and went to bed and pulled the cover over my head!!


----------



## Freckles1

bag-princess said:


> yes!  the one time i had it left me in bed for a week!   when i saw my kitchen and the mess my two boys and husband had been creating as they had to fend for themselves i turned right back around and went to bed and pulled the cover over my head!!




You are a smart woman bag_princess


----------



## bag-princess

Freckles1 said:


> You are a smart woman bag_princess


----------



## pixiejenna

I have been hospitalized a few times for the flu. Severe dehydration, difficulty breathing so bad I thought I had pneumonia, and in so much pain they gave me vicodin.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> .





Rock looks adorable!!  i am glad that hair is growing to cover that forehead of his.


----------



## ChanelMommy

bag-princess said:


> Rock looks adorable!!  i am glad that hair is growing to cover that forehead of his.



What's wrong with his forehead? I haven't noticed?


----------



## pixiejenna

Nothing wrong with Rocs forehead it's just big. I like seeing their hair natural and not straightened. I hate seeing little kids hair messed with.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Nothing wrong with Rocs forehead it's just big. I like seeing their hair natural and not straightened. I hate seeing little kids hair messed with.




That's exactly what I meant about his forehead!  I love his curly hair.


----------



## knasarae

Lol, I remember even Nick commented on his forehead one time on IG.  He said something like he's gonna grow into it.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Lol, I remember even Nick commented on his forehead one time on IG.  He said something like he's gonna grow into it.





yea he did!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

Nick's instagram


----------



## Jayne1

Well, she made it out of the hospital, in time to perform and she's wearing sunglasses on stage. And on the street.  Everywhere since she left the hospital.

Does this mean her eye surgery, I mean flu, had not recovered in time?

I'll find pictures


----------



## Jayne1

Here 


http://pagesix.com/2015/12/07/mariah-carey-reemerges-following-hospitalization/


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Well, she made it out of the hospital, in time to perform and she's wearing sunglasses on stage. And on the street.  Everywhere since she left the hospital.
> 
> Does this mean her eye surgery, I mean flu, had not recovered in time?
> 
> I'll find pictures&#8230;



Mariah has been wearing sunglasses when there is no sun for years.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Well, she made it out of the hospital, in time to perform and she's wearing sunglasses on stage. And on the street.  Everywhere since she left the hospital.
> 
> Does this mean her eye surgery, I mean flu, had not recovered in time?
> 
> I'll find pictures



It only means she's being Mimi.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good though. 

Busta...not so much. Goodness. He's a walking billboard for why you shouldn't pack on massive muscle at 40, it's too hard to maintain and then it just turns to fat.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Mariah has been wearing sunglasses when there is no sun for years.



On stage?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> On stage?



Yep. When I saw her she sang honey with sunglasses on.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Yep.



Show me the receipts.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Show me the receipts.



Doing it for years honey.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Doing it for years honey.




Touché


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Touché



Darling, I am a die hard Lamb since 1989. I know my crazy Mimi


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Show me the receipts.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> She looks good though.
> 
> Busta...not so much. Goodness. He's a walking billboard for why you shouldn't pack on massive muscle at 40, it's too hard to maintain and then it just turns to fat.


She does!

What in Hell is goin on with Busta!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> She does!
> 
> What in Hell is goin on with Busta!!!!



He actually looks like he lost weight since the BET awards.


----------



## White Orchid

Silly question but what's the point of the whole sunglasses thing?  To look cool?  I honestly have no idea.


----------



## ChanelMommy

White Orchid said:


> Silly question but what's the point of the whole sunglasses thing?  To look cool?  I honestly have no idea.



I am wondering too..


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Silly question but what's the point of the whole sunglasses thing?  To look cool?  I honestly have no idea.





ChanelMommy said:


> I am wondering too..



http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29541668&postcount=6041


----------



## White Orchid

Am unable to quote you but cheers Berrydiva!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Am unable to quote you but cheers Berrydiva!



Np. But I do think most celebs do it to be cool...it's part of their look...some do it because of the pap camera flashes at night.


----------



## White Orchid

[MENTION][/MENTION]





berrydiva said:


> Np. But I do think most celebs do it to be cool...it's part of their look...some do it because of the pap camera flashes at night.



Yeah I can understand the flash thing but to look cool?  Lol, celebs and their egos man...


----------



## Sassys

NYC - 12/8/15

Mariah is going to be buried in these damn mules


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> NYC - 12/8/15
> 
> Mariah is going to be buried in these damn mules







:lolots::lolots::lolots:    i can so totally see it! 



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## White Orchid

In a way I don't blame her.  She's obviously not steady on her feet and those mules look like they'd balance her body-weight perfectly.

Did I just defend this woman's accessory choice?


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> In a way I don't blame her.  She's obviously not steady on her feet and those mules look like they'd balance her body-weight perfectly.
> 
> Did I just defend this woman's accessory choice?



The woman had thousands of shoes and wears those damn miles every damn day.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassy please.  She needs some sturdy mules for her weight-gain.  Half the shoes pictured would snap in a minute if she continuously wore them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Doing it for years honey.




I'm fascinated with that Anaheim video.  She looks thin and fit, but they way she moves could not be any stiffer, it's bizarre.


----------



## Sassys

Christmas Show -NYC 12/8/15


----------



## ByeKitty

Well her body looks great in these...


----------



## Freckles1

ByeKitty said:


> Well her body looks great in these...




She does look svelte!!!


----------



## afsweet

trying to keep things tight (or at least defying gravity) for her man


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great!! Go'head Mimi.


----------



## Sassys

No way would I allow my children to go on vacation with my ex's new boo and I haven't met them.



*Nick Cannon admits it 'would be cool' to meet Mariah Carey's new man James Packer as he talks about their family Thanksgiving on Ellen*

They've ended on amicable terms for the sake of their four-year-old twins, Monroe and Moroccan.
And it looks like things are so cordial between Nick Cannon and his ex-wife Mariah Carey, 45, that the America's Got Talent host is ready to meet the new man in her life, James Packer, 48.
Speaking on the Ellen DeGeneres show recently, the 35-year-old star admitted that he is yet to meet the Fantasy crooner's billionaire beau, but that he thinks it would be 'cool' if they could one day be introduced.

Asked if he had met the Australian businessman, Nick replied: 'I haven&#8217;t, I want to though. I think that would be cool. It&#8217;s still like, we&#8217;ve all talked about it and stuff. It seems like it&#8217;s cool.'

The actor also opened up about spending Thanksgiving with his former flame and their brood, insisting that he wouldn't have had it any other way.  
'Yeah, it's family. That's a family time and we'll always be a family,' he explained.

'It was such a beautiful experience too ya know to where. We make the kids the number one priority for them to see their parents together and for everybody to get along and have a great time.'
Reminded by Ellen on how important it is to keep things civil for the sake of the children when a marriage doesn't work out, Nick enthused: 'You have to. You have to. It&#8217;s all about unconditional love.
'And knowing because they were so young this is kind of what they know. And they know Mommy and Daddy still love each other, but more importantly they love us.'

But while Nick is ready to watch his first wife move on with somebody else, the comedian insisted that he is not yet ready to find love. 
'I'm not ready for that,' he told an inquisitive Ellen.  
When the popular chat show host then asserted that he was ready to start a relationship with somebody new, the radio DJ reiterated: 'I'm not. You going to hook me up with somebody, Ellen?

But despite his denial, the 57-year-old entertainer was quick to recall the countless dinner dates Nick has been spotted on as of late. 
'You must be dating lots of girls?' she asked, before Nick interjected: 'I wouldn&#8217;t say dating I mean I have friends and we hang out, but I&#8217;m not ready to do anything seriously especially because I&#8217;m really trying to make sure I can establish being in my kids life and working. I&#8217;m always so busy so if I&#8217;m not working they&#8217;re my number one priority.' 
Asked if he was sleeping with anybody, Nick then revealed that he was abstaining from sex, confessing: 'No, I&#8217;m being celibate I&#8217;m trying to work on myself. No sex right now.'  
Nevertheless, Nick recently sparked rumours he is romancing retired model Nicole Murphy after the two were seen leaving a restaurant together on Sunday, however a source later confirmed to TMZ that the two are 'just friends'.  



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anksgiving-Ellen-DeGeneres.html#ixzz3tqOkXV4q


----------



## Ladybug09

I wonder if MiMi had lipo....we know she don't like to workout...


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> I wonder if MiMi had lipo....we know she don't like to workout...



Maybe her new man put a good bug in her ear. Wasn't he extremely overweight? I'm going to be hopeful and say maybe he inspired her. Lol.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I wonder if MiMi had lipo....*we know she don't like to workout.*..



How dare you...


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> I wonder if MiMi had lipo....we know she don't like to workout...




yea i am one of those that think all that time on vacay overseas was for something else,too. 






Sassys said:


> How dare you...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks better. I still love her Xmas album so much I some times listen to it in the spring/summer.

I thought it was hilarious when she said she takes a bath in her bathing suit because her kids usually interrupt.


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:


> How dare you...





Lmao!! 
Not that I'm not doing that arms outstretched wrist flapping thing right now though because I want ladylike tone hahaha


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Maybe her new man put a good bug in her ear. Wasn't he extremely overweight? I'm going to be hopeful and say maybe he inspired her. Lol.



Maybe! 



Sassys said:


> How dare you...



Didn't she have on mules!


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> Maybe!
> 
> 
> Didn't she have on mules!



Sure did


----------



## Sassys

12/10/15


----------



## Sasha2012

She has never been known as the shy and retiring type.

So it seemed only appropriate Mariah Carey caused a stir in a figure-hugging dress as she headed into her Christmas concert in New York on Friday.

The Charmbracelet favourite seemed in high spirits indeed as she waved at adoring acolytes while making her way to the Beacon Theatre, where she is performing a series of festive shows.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Christmas-concert-New-York.html#ixzz3u8hEBcNY


----------



## Sassys

'nyc


----------



## berrydiva

She looks really great.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> she looks really great.


+1


----------



## Michele26

Sassys said:


> 'nyc



Mariah looks so much better, & she's walking without assistance.


----------



## afsweet

she hasn't looked this good in a long time! keep it up mimi!


----------



## Sassys

12/14/15 - nyc


----------



## Ladybug09

No comment.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> No comment.



Just because she's looking better doesn't mean she's going to stop being Mimi


----------



## Lounorada

Oh dear... she was doing so well


----------



## Michele26

Her hair & face look pretty though.


----------



## Hobbsy

How does she lose weight so fast??


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> How does she lose weight so fast??



She honestly didn't have that much to lose (maybe 20 lbs) and if she slowed down or stopped drinking booze that should drop a lot of the weight pretty easily especially if she included just a little exercise. If she did ~2-2.5lbs/week, that's about 2-2.5 months. Much of why she looked so heavy is that she was carrying around alcohol bloat...so she may not have had that much to lose ultimately. To me, she looks like she's actually exercising more than anything else.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> She honestly didn't have that much to lose (maybe 20 lbs) and if she slowed down or stopped drinking booze that should drop a lot of the weight pretty easily especially if she included just a little exercise. If she did ~2-2.5lbs/week, that's about 2-2.5 months. Much of why she looked so heavy is that she was carrying around alcohol bloat...so she may not have had that much to lose ultimately. To me, she looks like she's actually exercising more than anything else.



Yeah, I guess I didn't think about bloat.


----------



## Sassys

12/15/15


----------



## GTOFan

She looks great!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is looking a lot better and from what I could tell on instagram, sounding good too.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 12/15/15


 
That dress looks great on her, beautiful colour!


----------



## Sassys

12/17/15


----------



## Sassys

At Nick's house


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> 12/17/15




That last picture is very cute!


----------



## berrydiva

I like that they let their kids be kids and not mini-adults. That pic of them dressed as elves is so freaking adorable.


----------



## lanasyogamama

berrydiva said:


> I like that they let their kids be kids and not mini-adults. That pic of them dressed as elves is so freaking adorable.



100% agree


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> 12/17/15


No mules on MiMi!


They seem like they are co-parenting very well.


----------



## Tivo

Get it Mariah! 

MiMi is not out here playing with ya'll!


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Get it Mariah!
> 
> MiMi is not out here playing with ya'll!


----------



## Alexenjie

berrydiva said:


> I like that they let their kids be kids and not mini-adults. That pic of them dressed as elves is so freaking adorable.


It just makes my heart melt.

Mariah looks really great in that aqua dress, the best I have seen her look in years.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's already presented her with a $500,000 diamond necklace as a sign of his affection.

And while her classic holiday song begins 'I don't want a lot for Christmas...', it is shaping up to be a bountiful festive season for Mariah Carey.

Having holed up with her new billionaire boyfriend James Packer in Aspen, the two were spotted out and about enjoying the holiday season together.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...celebrating-holidays-Aspen.html#ixzz3ut3JRX9C


----------



## Freckles1

Well everybody looks happy!!! Good!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

She's looking good


----------



## ChanelMommy

Freckles1 said:


> Well everybody looks happy!!! Good!!



agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MiMi got her a billionaire, wearing size appropriate clothes, loosing some weight and looking GOOOOODDDD!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have been cold enough for snow.

But Mariah Carey was clearly to hot to feel the freezing temperatures when she decided to take a dip while on holiday in Aspen, Colorado on Sunday.

The star, 45, didn't seem bothered by the icy conditions as she flaunted her fabulous figure in a gold swimsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-taking-hot-tub-dip-Aspen.html#ixzz3ve0LeU00


----------



## berrydiva

Go'head Mimi...looking good in that swimsuit!


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, I guess I'm the only one seeing all that blatant Photoshopping of her arms and waistline.  Err, yeah Mimi you look, errr...'great'...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I guess I'm the only one seeing all that blatant Photoshopping of her arms and waistline.  Err, yeah Mimi you look, errr...'great'...



I see it. Esp on her right side.


----------



## White Orchid

It's especially evident in that bikini photo.  What I don't get is, if you genuinely feel she's lost weight, then how does one account for the face?  That's STILL as puffy as anything but the rest of her is suddenly 'slimmer', lol?  Come on, ladies.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I see it. Esp on her right side.



That photo makes me reminisce about the time I naively thought Kim Kardashian had this amazing body, with the most perfect curves and no cellulite in sight. That is till someone mentioned how doctored all her photos are, including the supposed candid shots.  I was like, "Nooo, her body is perfect - look how perfectly curvaceous and smooth it is, no blemishes, no dimples, nothing!!!".  And now I look bad and realise what an idiot I was, lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been cold enough for snow.
> 
> But Mariah Carey was clearly to hot to feel the freezing temperatures when she decided to take a dip while on holiday in Aspen, Colorado on Sunday.
> 
> The star, 45, didn't seem bothered by the icy conditions as she flaunted her fabulous figure in a gold swimsuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-taking-hot-tub-dip-Aspen.html#ixzz3ve0LeU00



For all her money, she seems to use the worst camera or phone she can find  -- because  whatever she is using is capturing photos which are either too dark or too grainy. 

Granted, sometimes fuzzy, over or under exposed photos can make a person look better, since we don't see any details, but she doesn't need to do this -- or does she?


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> That photo makes me reminisce about the time I naively thought Kim Kardashian had this amazing body, with the most perfect curves and no cellulite in sight. That is till someone mentioned how doctored all her photos are, including the supposed candid shots.  I was like, "Nooo, her body is perfect - look how perfectly curvaceous and smooth it is, no blemishes, no dimples, nothing!!!".  And now I look bad and realise what an idiot I was, lol.



You're not alone. Once, many years ago, I too thought she had the perfect curves with no dimples, marks or imperfections.

Then TPF educated me!


----------



## needloub

DC-Cutie said:


> MiMi got her a billionaire, wearing size appropriate clothes, loosing some weight and looking GOOOOODDDD!!!!



After seeing her at her Christmas concert, she looks amazing.  Those gowns fit her like a glove...


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Lol, I guess I'm the only one seeing all that blatant Photoshopping of her arms and waistline.  Err, yeah Mimi you look, errr...'great'...



It may be photoshopped but she looks good in the swimsuit and she's been looking good for the past month or so...she has pics from 6 months ago or so, photoshopped or not, and she looked pretty bad. It's okay to give credit even if the pic is shopped.


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> It may be photoshopped but she looks good in the swimsuit and she's been looking good for the past month or so...she has pics from 6 months ago or so, photoshopped or not, and she looked pretty bad. It's okay to give credit even if the pic is shopped.


Let's agree to disagree on that one.  I'm not one for illusions, no matter how much a love a person's voice (in Mariah's case).


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> You're not alone. Once, many years ago, I too thought she had the perfect curves with no dimples, marks or imperfections.
> 
> Then TPF educated me!



You would not believe the number of things I've learnt from this forum alone.  Talk about being enlightened!


----------



## White Orchid

I agree Jayne.  Sometimes graininess can evoke much beauty and mystery in a photo.  In Mimi's case it doesn't.  Good lighting is your best friend in the genre of photography.



Jayne1 said:


> For all her money, she seems to use the worst camera or phone she can find  -- because  whatever she is using is capturing photos which are either too dark or too grainy.
> 
> Granted, sometimes fuzzy, over or under exposed photos can make a person look better, since we don't see any details, but she doesn't need to do this -- or does she?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

So Santa literally came to their house and delivered gifts on Christmas... well okay then.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Let's agree to disagree on that one.  I'm not one for illusions, no matter how much a love a person's voice (in Mariah's case).


Fair enough...I can respect that.


----------



## berrydiva

WhitleyGilbert said:


> So Santa literally came to their house and delivered gifts on Christmas... well okay then.



I think she does this every year....or at least I remember seeing similar pictures before.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think she looks fab. I think she finally lost all the alcohol puffiness.


----------



## L etoile

White Orchid said:


> It's especially evident in that bikini photo.  What I don't get is, if you genuinely feel she's lost weight, then how does one account for the face?  That's STILL as puffy as anything but the rest of her is suddenly 'slimmer', lol?  Come on, ladies.



I'm sure she's had a ton of fillers to help make her face look so puffy. She's always had chipmunk cheeks and those must be sagging as she ages; hence, the need for fillers.


----------



## berrydiva

L etoile said:


> I'm sure she's had a ton of fillers to help make her face look so puffy. She's always had chipmunk cheeks and those must be sagging as she ages; hence, the need for fillers.



It was the alcohol that made her puffy and bloated all the time but I agree, she's always had chipmunk cheeks.


----------



## qudz104

I believe her bikini pic over the pic that she's actually making food in the kitchen!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a dab hand at holiday fun, going on several tropical getaways a year.

But Mariah Carey showed she has no limits to her ability to enjoy herself, as the singer happily played in the sea with her twins Moroccan and Monroe while vacationing in the Caribbean on Wednesday.

The 45-year-old singer - who is thought to be in Antigua with boyfriend James Packer - may be known for her feminine style and for flaunting her figure, but she kept her curves covered up as she donned a full-body wetsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anana-boat-Caribbean-break.html#ixzz3wd5mDndS


----------



## Sassys

I am so confused why some kids faces are blurred and others are not.


----------



## L etoile

She looks great! I still don't get her relationship with James Packer, though. Didn't he leave his wife for Miranda Kerr? I thought he was a modelizer. Maybe that's why Mimi dropped the weight? Gotta keep the billionaire on the hook?


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.  And the hair flip picture is hilarious.


----------



## limom

She looks so happy there. She radiates.
Her daughter is turning into a very, very pretty girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

They rang in the new year together at Melbourne after spending Christmas in the U.S. with her children. 

And Mariah Carey and James Packer were every bit as loved-up as they jetted into Sydney with her children on Sunday for the day. 

After a private flight on board the billionaire's jet, the couple and Mariah's four-year-old twins, Morocco and Monroe, were spotted mounting a boat in the city's harbour. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...thet-treat-twins-boat-ride.html#ixzz3wfo3xiFx


----------



## Tivo

That's the first genuine looking photos of those two as a couple. She looks happy.


----------



## NicolesCloset

They both look thinner


----------



## Sasha2012

He is busy juggling a career of being a comedian, rapper, entrepreneur and having several hosting gigs.

But Nick Cannon still finds time to be a doting dad.

The 35-year-old television personality took to Instagram on Tuesday to share an adorable photo with his twin four-year-old children during a trip to Disneyland.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...McStuffins-Disneyland-trip.html#ixzz3xFHC1wY7


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey glammed up for a trip to fine French jewellers Van Cleef & Arpels on Wednesday.

Though enjoying a solo shopping spree, the singer was flaunting the best of her existing wardrobe as she hit Beverly Hills' famous Rodeo Drive.

She couldn't be missed in a bright red leather jacket, adorned with bold gold buttons and wide lapels, as she strutted along the famous boulevard in peep toe heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ollar-smile-spending-spree.html#ixzz3xFNGygrV


----------



## berrydiva

Those kiddes are so cute and happy. I like how they seem to be coparenting nicely.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Those kiddes are so cute and happy. I like how they seem to be coparenting nicely.



I was just about to say the same thing! I'm glad.


Mariah's been looking so much better lately.  Good for her.


----------



## Ladybug09

That blue dress looks great on her, but I don't like all of the cleavage. 




berrydiva said:


> Those kiddes are so cute and happy. I like how they seem to be coparenting nicely.



Was just going to comment on the same thing.


----------



## Freckles1

She looks great. And I think James may be losing weight along with her!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Bravo Mariah!


----------



## MarvelGirl

The kids are sooooo cute and yes, they do seem to be getting along very nicely! Happy for her, for the kids and for Nick. It can't be easy but they are making it work. They all deserve to be happy in the end.


----------



## Tivo

Bravo Mariah! Bravo!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Tivo said:


> That's the first genuine looking photos of those two as a couple. She looks happy.



Agree.


----------



## Sasha2012

She looked ready for anything on Sunday. 

Mariah Carey was caught relaxing at the beach in St. Barts while wearing a fitted navy jumpsuit, revealing a hint of ample cleavage as well as her pert derriere. 

The 45-year-old spent the day with her two children: four-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe during her Caribbean vacation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-jumpsuit-St-Barts-twins.html#ixzz3xYP4was8


----------



## karo

*Hello St Barts! Mariah Carey, 45, flashes her  cleavage and flat tummy in string Louis Vuitton bikini as she hits the  beach with her twins *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-bikini-hits-beach-twins.html#ixzz3xfwcAo00 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## berrydiva

Does Mimi have mules on in the sand? Lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

Did Wynona autograph her hat?


----------



## Ladybug09

Mimi, is so tacky. An LV bikini. REally.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ladybug09 said:


> Mimi, is so tacky. An LV bikini. REally.



I am surprised they make that.  If it wasn't Mariah, I'd assume it was fake.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is looking good lately.


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Mimi, is so tacky. An LV bikini. REally.



She pulled that thing out from her Honey days. Lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> I am surprised they make that. * If it wasn't Mariah, I'd assume it was fake*.




IKR!!


berrydiva said:


> She pulled that thing out from her *Honey days*. Lol.


True!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Mimi, is so tacky. An LV bikini. REally.




:lolots::lolots:   yea that is mimi!!  



lanasyogamama said:


> I am surprised they make that.  If it wasn't Mariah, I'd assume it was fake.




exactly!!!




she does look good - but am i the only one that gives a side-eye to these people that look one way here but as soon as they leave the country and are seen out and about somewhere else on the planet they have had an amazing transformation??


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> She pulled that thing out from her Honey days. Lol.



Yep


----------



## JessicaKate89

berrydiva said:


> She pulled that thing out from her Honey days. Lol.




[emoji23]


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> she does look good - but am i the only one that gives a side-eye to these people that look one way here but as soon as they leave the country and are seen out and about somewhere else on the planet they have had an amazing transformation??



Yup!! Lol


----------



## knasarae

I feel like she's been consistently improving since she got with James Packer.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I feel like she's been consistently improving since she got with James Packer.



She always improves in a new relationship. When she first married Nick and made him wear all those suits, she improved as well.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> She always improves in a new relationship. When she first married Nick and made him wear all those suits, she improved as well.



Yea, just like Beyonce said she doesn't shower when she's not working, so good thing she's always working lol.  I guess for Mimi she has to stay in a relationship


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> *Yea, just like Beyonce said she doesn't shower when she's not working,* so good thing she's always working lol.  I guess for Mimi she has to stay in a relationship







say what!??! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> I am surprised they make that.  If it wasn't Mariah, I'd assume it was fake.



It could still be fake!!  One thing it's certainly tacky!  But I loves this chick, dramatics and all


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Yea, just like *Beyonce said she doesn't shower when she's not working*, so good thing she's always working lol.  I guess for Mimi she has to stay in a relationship



Say what now?!


----------



## knasarae

Y'all don't remember that interview?  It was years ago.  I can't remember what she said exactly, but something to the effect that she's very lazy when she's not working.  She doesn't do her hair, doesn't shower for days, etc.  Then she said it's a good thing she's always working lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> Y'all don't remember that interview?  It was years ago.  I can't remember what she said exactly, but something to the effect that she's very lazy when she's not working.  She doesn't do her hair, doesn't shower for days, etc.  Then she said it's a good thing she's always working lol.



I remember... thinking, 'girl you doing way too much'


----------



## Chloe_chick999

DC-Cutie said:


> It could still be fake!!  One thing it's certainly tacky!  But I loves this chick, dramatics and all



This. Just like Paris and her fake LV bags.


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> I remember... thinking, 'girl you doing way too much'



Exactly!


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Y'all don't remember that interview?  It was years ago.  I can't remember what she said exactly, but something to the effect that she's very lazy when she's not working.  She doesn't do her hair, doesn't shower for days, etc.  Then she said it's a good thing she's always working lol.



I don't like listening to Beyonce talk but girl...lol...when I'm not working, I'm kinda lazy too but I don't know if I've ever been that lazy to not wash myself at least once for the day. Lol.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I don't like listening to Beyonce talk but girl...lol...when I'm not working, I'm kinda lazy too but I don't know if I've ever been that lazy to not wash myself at least once for the day. Lol.



That's what I'm saying!!  I'm probably the wrong person to give my opinion though, because I love showers.  Any time I take a long nap, I take another shower.  They're so refreshing to me!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ain't nothing wrong with a little marinating...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Ladybug09 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with a little marinating...



That's what I call it! Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That's what I call it! Lol


----------



## White Orchid

Someone forgot to Photoshop her waist in the last photo, lol.  Naughty Splash pap. 



karo said:


> *Hello St Barts! Mariah Carey, 45, flashes her  cleavage and flat tummy in string Louis Vuitton bikini as she hits the  beach with her twins *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...on-bikini-hits-beach-twins.html#ixzz3xfwcAo00
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​


----------



## White Orchid

Re showering often, I recall my Mum once saying that you shouldn't shower too often as you're constantly stripping the body of its natural oils.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I have to shower and wash my hair everyday, sometimes twice in summer (only once a day for hairwash, though).


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Ewww Beyoncé. I wash my hair every 3 days. Heck, I have gone 4-5 days. [emoji13] It's way too long and thick to deal with everyday. But showering, once to twice a day is a requirement!


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with a little marinating...



Lol.


There was an article I read a few months ago, can't remember where, but these women were proud of their saving money by not showering daily. One woman only showered once a week, another every 5 days, another 2 times a week....I die!


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> There was an article I read a few months ago, can't remember where, but these women were proud of their saving money by not showering daily. One woman only showered once a week, another every 5 days, another 2 times a week....I die!



Lol!! Too much!


----------



## Sassys

Can we get back to Mimi


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> There was an article I read a few months ago, can't remember where, but these women *were proud of their saving money by not showering daily.* One woman only showered once a week, another every 5 days, another 2 times a week....I die!





no - something else would have to go first!!  
and they obviously had no man! 



oh yea - Mimi. Mimi. Mimi.:giggles:


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> no - something else would have to go first!!
> and they obviously had no man!
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea - Mimi. Mimi. Mimi.:giggles:



Maybe their man liked to marinate in their woman's essence too!!!

You know there's  SOMEONE out there for everyone! Lol


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Can we get back to Mimi



Mimi engaged?


----------



## uhpharm01

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/01/21/mariah-carey-engaged-james-packer/




Getty/TMZ.com Composite
EXCLUSIVE DETAILS
MARIAH CAREY
I'M ENGAGED!!!

1/21/16 9:10 PM PST

14 Mariah Carey has a brand new piece of jewelry -- a massive engagement ring -- 'cause her billionaire boyfriend James Packer just popped the question ... and Mariah said YESSSSS!!!!

It all went down in NYC -- where Packer secretly rounded up a bunch of Mariah's close friends for a private dinner at Eleven Madison Park ... so he could get down on one knee and propose in front of the most special people in her life.

Carey and Packer have only been dating since June 2015 -- but their relationship heated up real quick ... with the two famously spending several consecutive weeks together on his yacht over the summer.

The relationship blossomed months after Carey split from husband numero dos, Nick Cannon ... the father of her two children. 

Carey had been married once before Cannon to music mogul Tommy Mottola ... so this will be her 3rd marriage.

As for Packer, the 48-year-old has also been married twice before -- and has 3 children of his own ... so, this is kind of like a celebrity 'Brady Bunch' situation ... with a lot more money.

Packer is Australia's 4th richest man -- thanks to a combination of family money and success in real estate, casinos and entertainment.  

As for the wedding, no word on when it's set to go down ... but at the rate these two are moving, it will probably happen in 2016.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Mimi engaged?



Yes


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes



I was hoping she'd go slow. Good for her I guess.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> I was hoping she'd go slow. Good for her I guess.


Gurl!  Hopefully it will work out for her. But I don't think  so.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Uh oh. Way too fast Mariah


----------



## limom

Good for her.
At her age, she knows what she wants and what she needs.
And that man delivers.
She said that her last album was the last, so she made the right move.
He seems like, he is at the same place in life as well so they are lucky to have found each other's, IMO.
On the other hands, they are engaged and not yet married. Things could change.

And it is hard to say no to a 35 carats ring...


----------



## bag-princess

> As for the wedding, no word on when it's set to go down ... but at the  rate these two are moving, it will probably happen in 2016.






i can totally see that happening!

she seems to be in a great desperate rush!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i can totally see that happening!
> 
> she seems to be in a great desperate rush!



Now, now, now:giggles:


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Good for her.
> *At her age, she knows what she wants and what she needs.*
> And that man delivers.
> She said that her last album was the last, so she made the right move.
> He seems like, he is at the same place in life as well so they are lucky to have found each other's, IMO.
> On the other hands, they are engaged and not yet married. Things could change.
> 
> And it is hard to say no to a 35 carats ring...






age does not automatically mean that wisdom has been gained.  mimi is not one of those "i can do bad all by myself" women.    and mimi say no to a billionaire sticking 35 carats in her face -


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Now, now, now:giggles:





you know it's true!!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> age does not automatically mean that wisdom has been gained.  mimi is not one of those "i can do bad all by myself" women.    and mimi say no to a billionaire sticking 35 carats in her face -


 
James gave her that big rock according to E
Maybe, she was sick of having a man who needed an allowance!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> James gave her that big rock according to E
> Maybe, she was sick of having a man who needed an allowance!




the Chairman of TeenNick and the development and creative consultant of the network needs an allowance!!     #girlbye


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> the Chairman of TeenNick and the development and creative consultant of the network needs an allowance!!     #girlbye



No shade to Nick, there is a difference between billionaire and millionaire.
I love him on wild n out though.


----------



## YSoLovely

#TheRock









dailymail


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> #TheRock
> 
> View attachment 3248995
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248997
> 
> dailymail






yea - no way Mimi was going to turn that down!!!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> yea - no way Mimi was going to turn that down!!!!



Told you


----------



## Ladybug09

uhpharm01 said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/01/21/mariah-carey-engaged-james-packer/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty/TMZ.com Composite
> EXCLUSIVE DETAILS
> MARIAH CAREY
> I'M ENGAGED!!!
> 
> 1/21/16 9:10 PM PST
> 
> 14 Mariah Carey has a brand new piece of jewelry -- a massive engagement ring -- 'cause her billionaire boyfriend James Packer just popped the question ... and Mariah said YESSSSS!!!!
> 
> It all went down in NYC -- where Packer secretly rounded up a bunch of Mariah's close friends for a private dinner at Eleven Madison Park ... so he could get down on one knee and propose in front of the most special people in her life.
> 
> Carey and Packer have only been dating since June 2015 -- but their relationship heated up real quick ... with the two famously spending several consecutive weeks together on his yacht over the summer.
> 
> The relationship blossomed months after Carey split from husband numero dos, Nick Cannon ... the father of her two children.
> 
> Carey had been married once before Cannon to music mogul Tommy Mottola ... so this will be her 3rd marriage.
> 
> As for Packer, the 48-year-old has also been married twice before -- and has 3 children of his own ... so, this is kind of like a celebrity 'Brady Bunch' situation ... with a lot more money.
> 
> Packer is Australia's 4th richest man -- thanks to a combination of family money and success in real estate, casinos and entertainment.
> 
> As for the wedding, no word on when it's set to go down ... but at the rate these two are moving, it will probably happen in 2016.



Heard this on the TV this am!!



YSoLovely said:


> #TheRock
> 
> View attachment 3248995
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248997
> 
> dailymail


WOW!


----------



## NYC Chicky

That ring is amazing! Happy for mimi she deserves it! Forgot she was married before to Tommy Mottola!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Ladybug09 said:


> Heard this on the TV this am!!
> 
> 
> WOW!


Tmz is slow now


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> #TheRock
> 
> View attachment 3248995
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248997
> 
> dailymail




Wow!!!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Good for her.
> At her age, she knows what she wants and what she needs.
> And that man delivers.
> She said that her last album was the last, so she made the right move.
> He seems like, he is at the same place in life as well so they are lucky to have found each other's, IMO.
> On the other hands, they are engaged and not yet married. Things could change.
> 
> And it is hard to say no to a 35 carats ring...



Can't be her last album; she just got a new contract with Sony.


----------



## Sassys

Don't know how this marriage is going to work if he lives in Australia. No way Nick would allow her to move his kids there. She complained Nick was never around, so not sure how this is different. Gorgeous ring.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Can't be her last album; she just got a new contract with Sony.



I hope you are right.
I recalled that she said " if this is my last album" and thought that in light of the poor sales(for her) that she was thinking about quitting.
Is she done with Vegas?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Don't know how this marriage is going to work if he lives in Australia. No way Nick would allow her to move his kids there. She complained Nick was never around, so not sure how this is different. Gorgeous ring.



Well he is a billionaire so perhaps he'll move to NYC if he doesn't already have a place here.


----------



## AEGIS

shiiiii--i wouldn't turn down that ring either

i thought this guy was a jerk? wasn't he dating thirsty miranda ker?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is her divorce finalized?

That ring is amazing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Don't know how this marriage is going to work if he lives in Australia. No way Nick would allow her to move his kids there. She complained Nick was never around, so not sure how this is different. Gorgeous ring.



I was wondering about that. 

Do famous people talk about these things before they get engaged?


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> *Is her divorce finalized?*
> 
> That ring is amazing.



They've kept it pretty low key, not sure.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Well he is a billionaire so perhaps he'll move to NYC if he doesn't already have a place here.



But, how old is his kids? Why should he move here and be away from his kids and no way Nick is going to allow his kids to leave the country.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> They've kept it pretty low key, not sure.


 
I sure hope that she is not going to deprive Nick of his children.
He is an amazing father and his family is all kinda awesome.
Watching her....


----------



## Sassys

I just looked up his kids, they are 7, 5 and 3.

Baxter and Packer have three children: daughter Indigo (born 27 July 2008), son Jackson Lloyd (born 2 February 2010) and daughter Emmanuelle Sheelagh (born 22 September 2012)

Seal is dating his Ex Erica, so maybe she lives with their kids in LA. But, Mariah has always said she hates living in LA and wants her kids raised in NYC. Nick also has said, he wants the twins educated in NYC and not LA.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> But, how old is his kids? Why should he move here and be away from his kids and no way Nick is going to allow his kids to leave the country.



Didn't realize his kids were that young. Well they're going to have to figure it out. Do they even live in Oz? If so, the good thing is that their summer is our winter and the school year in OZ has fairly generous breaks compared to ours... so perhaps they can go back and forth with both their children while they're out of school. I'm sure a billionaire can make it work. It feels rushed for sure.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Didn't realize his kids were that young. Well they're going to have to figure it out. Do they even live in Oz? If so, the good thing is that their summer is our winter and the school year in OZ has fairly generous breaks compared to ours... so perhaps they can go back and forth with both their children while they're out of school. I'm sure a billionaire can make it work. *It feels rushed for sure*.



Nick just said, in November he had never met James. I am sure he met him at Christmas in Aspen, since James was there with her for Christmas; but still. Meeting a man one time is not enough to be around your kids.


----------



## AEGIS

yall do realize Mariah has never been the pragmatic sort? she married Nick very quickly as well.


----------



## Sassys

AEGIS said:


> yall do realize Mariah has never been the pragmatic sort? she married Nick very quickly as well.



Yeah, but she didn't have kids then. You can be that stupid, when you don't have kids. Now she has kids, and you just don't do dumb stuff like this. Nick is also, not a deadbeat Dad, who wouldn't care if she moved his kids across the country or who their step father would be.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Erica splits her time between LA and Sydney.

James sold his main residence here for $70 million. He has property all over, but bought and renovated a new home in Israel.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey and billionaire James Packer are engaged after a whirlwind romance.

Representatives for the 46-year-old singer confirmed the news to Daily Mail Australia saying: 'Yes, the couple were engaged tonight in New York.'

The musician flashed her new, diamond engagement rock, which has an estimated value of $7.5 million USD, on Thursday after the 47-year-old casino billionaire got down on one knee that evening, following less than a year of dating.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Packer-engaged-year-dating.html#ixzz3xzpQ8f5c


----------



## berrydiva

Why does Mimi's nails look like she still travels to Huntington to get them done? All that thick acrylic and the uneven pinky nail...she has too much money for that mess.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

berrydiva said:


> Why does Mimi's nails look like she still travels to Huntington to get them done? All that thick acrylic and the uneven pinky nail...she has too much money for that mess.




Hahahaha my thoughts exactly!!!! So tacky


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Erica splits her time between LA and Sydney.
> 
> James sold his main residence here for $70 million. He has property all over, but bought and renovated a new home in Israel.


What kind of reputation does he have in your country?


berrydiva said:


> Why does Mimi's nails look like she still travels to Huntington to get them done? All that thick acrylic and the uneven pinky nail...she has too much money for that mess.


Can't take the tacky from her, it is part of her charm
She actually visits the Island quite often, I have been told.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Why does Mimi's nails look like she still travels to Huntington to get them done? All that thick acrylic and the uneven pinky nail...she has too much money for that mess.




This. She has no business wearing a ring that beautiful when her nails look like they been put through a garbage disposal :ninja:


----------



## MarvelGirl

As said before, she does look very, very happy! James must be doing something right. LOL. I hope it lasts and that she has finally found peace with someone. Her kids deserve that and she does too after 2 marriages.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> This. She has no business wearing a ring that beautiful when her nails look like they been put through a garbage disposal :ninja:



LMAO. Maybe he just proposed, and just got the ring that night.


----------



## Sassys

Wonder if she is making James wait for sex like Nick. Nick said they did not have sex before marriage and she said she was a virgin when she married Tommy.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Wonder if she is making James wait for sex like Nick. Nick said they did not have sex before marriage and she said she was a virgin when she married Tommy.




The tales, we tell.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> The tales, we tell.



I believe it. Mariah has had very few men. Nick may have popped the question so fast because she wasn't giving it up and she knew she could control him. Not sure I believe she didn't sleep with Tommy before marriage (he doesn't seem like the type to wait).

Tommy M.
Derek Jeter
Luis Miguel
Mark Sudack (Record Producer)


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Wonder if she is making James wait for sex like Nick. Nick said they did not have sex before marriage and she said she was a virgin when she married Tommy.









http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I believe it. Mariah has had very few men. Nick may have popped the question so fast because she wasn't giving it up and she knew she could control him. Not sure I believe she didn't sleep with Tommy before marriage (he doesn't seem like the type to wait).
> 
> Tommy M.
> Derek Jeter
> Luis Miguel
> Mark Sudack (Record Producer)



I can see Nick maybe telling the truth, because he was blinded by Mariah. I do not believe for a minute that she was a virgin when she married Tommy.
No way...
That said, she is no Rihanna


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



:lolots:

I don't see Nick lying about that.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I don't see Nick lying about that.




:giggles:
i can see that happening with Nick and believe him - but the Tommy situation i just can't! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> :giggles:
> i can see that happening with Nick and believe him - but the Tommy situation i just can't!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yeah, Tommy was married when he hooked up with Mariah (she claims she was told he was divorced/separated). No way was Tommy not going to get a "taste" before he officially left his wife.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Yeah, Tommy was married when he hooked up with Mariah (she claims she was told he was divorced/separated). No way was Tommy not going to get a "taste" before he officially left his wife.





exactly!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

limom said:


> What kind of reputation does he have in your country?.



He's a brilliant businessman with intuition he no doubt inherited from his father Kerry Packer, who was one of the most influential men in Australia.

With regards to women, I guess James isnt the most attractive man by a long shot, but he's apparently very charming. He's dated and married quite a few high profile women, and the rep here is that he's a romantic. He's still friends with most of his exes.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's a brilliant businessman with intuition he no doubt inherited from his father Kerry Packer, who was one of the most influential men in Australia.
> 
> With regards to women, I guess James isnt the most attractive man by a long shot, but he's apparently very charming. He's dated and married quite a few high profile women, and the rep here is that he's a romantic. He's still friends with most of his exes.



How many times has he been married?

He looks like he has a nice disposition...he's a billionaire and definitely doesn't appear to walk around with a smug look.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> How many times has he been married?
> 
> He looks like he has a nice disposition...he's a billionaire and definitely doesn't appear to walk around with a smug look.



Two marriages, one to Erica Baxter and the other to Jodhi Meares. But a high profile relationship with Kate Fischer - a TV presenter, model and daughter of a well-known female politician here.


----------



## limom

^^
Thanks.


----------



## lp640

Sassys said:


> Don't know how this marriage is going to work if he lives in Australia. No way Nick would allow her to move his kids there. She complained Nick was never around, so not sure how this is different. Gorgeous ring.



Mariah is a such a diva and I don't think she would leave her home for any man.  She didn't for Nick, but them again, Nick is a nobody compared to this guy.

James will probably move to NY.   I have a feeling she won't sell her apartment either and he will move in.  She seems to be very attached to that apartment.. celebs never seem to stay in one house for more than a few years but Mariah has lived in that same apartment since the 90s!

Off topic but I had no idea how rich Mariah is.  Her net worth is $600m!  Dwarfs Beyonce.   I don't think she cares about money much at this point, and seems to be very happy.


----------



## purseproblm

Didn't he date a model before Mariah too?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

purseproblm said:


> Didn't he date a model before Mariah too?



Rumours about Miranda Kerr.


----------



## YSoLovely

purseproblm said:


> Didn't he date a model before Mariah too?



Miranda Kerr.

He got in a fight with a friend over her, but not because they were fighting for her attention / love, but because his friend thought he did his wife dirty by hooking up/cheating with Miranda...


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> ^^
> thanks.



+1


----------



## FreeSpirit71

YSoLovely said:


> Miranda Kerr.
> 
> He got in a fight with a friend over her, but not because they were fighting for her attention / love, but because his friend thought he did his wife dirty by hooking up/cheating with Miranda...



I'm pretty sure Erica and James were well over before that. Googling...

Edit: yep @ YSL - you're right.

http://m.smh.com.au/nsw/david-gyngell-opens-up-about-james-packer-punchup-20150131-132r5e.html


----------



## berrydiva

lp640 said:


> Off topic but I had no idea how rich Mariah is.  Her net worth is $600m!  Dwarfs Beyonce.   I don't think she cares about money much at this point, and seems to be very happy.


Mariah and Beyonce are at about the same $450-500M


----------



## purseproblm

YSoLovely said:


> Miranda Kerr.
> 
> He got in a fight with a friend over her, but not because they were fighting for her attention / love, but because his friend thought he did his wife dirty by hooking up/cheating with Miranda...



That's the one. Thanks


----------



## limom

lp640 said:


> Mariah is a such a diva and I don't think she would leave her home for any man.  She didn't for Nick, but them again, Nick is a nobody compared to this guy.
> 
> James will probably move to NY.   I have a feeling she won't sell her apartment either and he will move in.  She seems to be very attached to that apartment.. celebs never seem to stay in one house for more than a few years but Mariah has lived in that same apartment since the 90s!
> 
> Off topic but I had no idea how rich Mariah is.  Her net worth is $600m!  Dwarfs Beyonce.   I don't think she cares about money much at this point, and seems to be very happy.



She did go back and forth to California for a while.
She also used to have a house in the Bahamas.
Mariah is low key smart.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> She did go back and forth to California for a while.
> She also used to have a house in the Bahamas.
> Mariah is low key smart.



Uh, her business manager is smart.


----------



## JessicaKate89

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's a brilliant businessman with intuition he no doubt inherited from his father Kerry Packer, who was one of the most influential men in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> With regards to women, I guess James isnt the most attractive man by a long shot, but he's apparently very charming. He's dated and married quite a few high profile women, and the rep here is that he's a romantic. He's still friends with most of his exes.




And recently got into an altercation with a security guard at one of his casinos in Melbourne who didn't recognise him....


----------



## JessicaKate89

lp640 said:


> Mariah is a such a diva and I don't think she would leave her home for any man.  She didn't for Nick, but them again, Nick is a nobody compared to this guy.
> 
> James will probably move to NY.   I have a feeling she won't sell her apartment either and he will move in.  She seems to be very attached to that apartment.. celebs never seem to stay in one house for more than a few years but Mariah has lived in that same apartment since the 90s!
> 
> Off topic but I had no idea how rich Mariah is.  Her net worth is $600m!  Dwarfs Beyonce.   I don't think she cares about money much at this point, and seems to be very happy.




He travels so much and does a lot of business in Asia I doubt they'll ever have a 'traditional' home life. He'll probably fly in and out to wherever she is.


----------



## JessicaKate89

berrydiva said:


> Didn't realize his kids were that young. Well they're going to have to figure it out. Do they even live in Oz? If so, the good thing is that their summer is our winter and the school year in OZ has fairly generous breaks compared to ours... so perhaps they can go back and forth with both their children while they're out of school. I'm sure a billionaire can make it work. It feels rushed for sure.




What breaks does the school system in America have?


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> What breaks does the school system in America have?



The children get summer breaks usually from May/June-August/September, a holiday break usually the last 2 weeks of the year, a winter break usually 1 week in February and 1 week spring break in April usually around Easter. The actual timing depends on the states...some states start a month earlier or later than others. It also may vary depending on high school vs middle/elementary school or private vs public.


----------



## Wildflower22

I remember reading how Mariah has slept with very few me because her sister or someone she knows contracted AIDS, I believe. So I do believe Mariah has been this way for a long time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I remember she said you could count the number of men she'd been with on less than one hand.  That was a long time ago though, she might be up to the full hand now, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He's a brilliant businessman with intuition he no doubt inherited from his father Kerry Packer, who was one of the most influential men in Australia.
> 
> With regards to women, I guess James isnt the most attractive man by a long shot, but he's apparently very charming. He's dated and married quite a few high profile women, and the rep here is that he's a romantic. He's still friends with most of his exes.



You guess, lol?


----------



## AEGIS

dang yall up in here discussing where she's gonna live, her ex, her d**k count, laaaaaawd


----------



## White Orchid

Wildflower22 said:


> I remember reading how Mariah has slept with very few me because her sister or someone she knows contracted AIDS, I believe. So I do believe Mariah has been this way for a long time.


I'm no fan of Mariah the diva (though I love her music) but I believe her on this.


----------



## JessicaKate89

AEGIS said:


> dang yall up in here discussing where she's gonna live, her ex, her d**k count, laaaaaawd




Have you ever visited the Alexander Skarsgard thread? [emoji87]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JessicaKate89 said:


> Have you ever visited the Alexander Skarsgard thread? [emoji87]



Hush now, don't go talking smack about my peeps


----------



## AEGIS

JessicaKate89 said:


> Have you ever visited the Alexander Skarsgard thread? [emoji87]



yes and i left. too many words.


----------



## Elizabel

YSoLovely said:


> #TheRock
> 
> View attachment 3248995
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248996
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248997
> 
> dailymail




Holy Mackerel!!!! How can she even lift her hand with a rock that big?!? 

Wow! Reminds me of the diamond ring Richard Burton gave Elizabeth Taylor....

E x


----------



## JessicaKate89

AEGIS said:


> yes and i left. too many words.




[emoji23]


----------



## prettyprincess

That ring is...


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe that they are engaged that's crazy. Mariah seems to like to move fast. While they are engaged will they actually make it down the aisle?  Also I wonder how much time they will be together. I don't see nick allowing her to take the kids out of the states. And packer travels a lot for work. It kind of makes me think of Kimye except Mariah actually looks happy.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hush now, don't go talking smack about my peeps



Lol


----------



## AEGIS

Nick on instagram said congrats to them as a couple.  I think he is unbothered.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2016/01/23/nick-cannon-congratulates-ex-mariah-carey-on-engagement/

*Nick Cannon Congratulates Ex Mariah Carey on Engagement*

Nick Cannon has taken to his Instagram account to offer his congratulations to ex-wife Mariah Carey on her engagement to new fiance James Packer.

The 35-year-old entertainer posted a screencap from his show Real Husbands of Hollywood in which he lays in a hospital bed with co-star Kevin Hart looking over him. Its just a ring Nick a caption on the picture read.

Ha! This made me laugh out loud for real!!! HILARIOUS! #AllLove, Nick said in response to the meme. Congrats to @MariahCarey and James! May God Bless Your Future Union #GreatPeople #GreatCouple.

Mariah and Nick are the parents of their four-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan.


----------



## SRICH76

Let's hope this one works....No. 1 was 20 years older; No. 2 was about 10 years younger....Maybe this one close in age will work out. Congratulations Mimi!!!!!



Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah Carey and billionaire James Packer are engaged after a whirlwind romance.
> 
> Representatives for the 46-year-old singer confirmed the news to Daily Mail Australia saying: 'Yes, the couple were engaged tonight in New York.'
> 
> The musician flashed her new, diamond engagement rock, which has an estimated value of $7.5 million USD, on Thursday after the 47-year-old casino billionaire got down on one knee that evening, following less than a year of dating.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Packer-engaged-year-dating.html#ixzz3xzpQ8f5c


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/23/mariah-carey-james-packer-not-divorced-nick-cannon/#ixzz3y5SxtMQm

*Mariah Carey, James Packer: Oops ... Neither of Us Are Divorced*

Newly engaged couple Mariah Carey and James Packer have a teeny tiny issue -- they're both married to other people.  

TMZ has learned, Mariah is still not divorced from Nick Cannon. Our Mariah/Nick sources say they have still not fully settled their financial issues, despite the fact there was a very specific prenup.

TMZ broke the story back in August, Mariah felt Nick was dragging his feet to gain leverage in the money department. We got video of her with her lawyers during a Malibu dinner meeting, where they were trying to find some pressure points they could use to make Nick sign off.

We're told Mariah and Nick are now getting along, and they're in the process of resolving the remaining issues so they can finalize the divorce.

As for James, we've learned he's still married to Erica Packer. They separated in 2013 and she's moved on as well ... she's dating Seal. But we're told the laws in Australia have slowed the divorce process way down.

All signs point to a longish engagement ... it's a whole bigamy thing.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/23/mariah-carey-james-packer-not-divorced-nick-cannon/#ixzz3y5SxtMQm
> 
> *Mariah Carey, James Packer: Oops ... Neither of Us Are Divorced*
> 
> Newly engaged couple Mariah Carey and James Packer have a teeny tiny issue -- they're both married to other people.
> 
> TMZ has learned, Mariah is still not divorced from Nick Cannon. Our Mariah/Nick sources say they have still not fully settled their financial issues, despite the fact there was a very specific prenup.
> 
> TMZ broke the story back in August, Mariah felt Nick was dragging his feet to gain leverage in the money department. We got video of her with her lawyers during a Malibu dinner meeting, where they were trying to find some pressure points they could use to make Nick sign off.
> 
> We're told Mariah and Nick are now getting along, and they're in the process of resolving the remaining issues so they can finalize the divorce.
> 
> As for James, we've learned he's still married to Erica Packer. They separated in 2013 and she's moved on as well ... she's dating Seal. But we're told the laws in Australia have slowed the divorce process way down.
> 
> All signs point to a longish engagement ... it's a whole bigamy thing.



Those two need to hurry y up and get divorce.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't understand why celebs can't wait until their divorce is finalized to get engaged.


----------



## Sasha2012

It may be snowing outside but inside it's Christmas again for newly-engaged Mariah Carey.

The pop superstar, who accepted her billionaire boyfriend James Packer's proposal on Thursday, spent Saturday morning getting out the tinsel and fairylights.

She and daughter Monroe Cannon, four, decorated a tree and Mariah shared a photo of it on Instagram with the caption: 'Christmas revisited...#couldntresistmakinganotherchristmastree #thoughitsjanuary.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tree-daughter-Monroe-four.html#ixzz3y8srQQum


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand why celebs can't wait until their divorce is finalized to get engaged.





its just so tacky!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow those are some photoshoped pics lol.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Congrats to her she deserves to be happy!


----------



## Sasha2012

They announced their engagement just one week ago.

And on Thursday Mariah Carey and James Packer made their first red carpet appearance since sharing the big news.

Stepping out at the G'day USA gala in Los Angeles, the couple couldn't keep their hands off each other on the red carpet, as Mariah flashed her 35-carat engagement ring reportedly worth £8 million. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ance-announcing-engagement.html#ixzz3ybwkkCxK


----------



## pixiejenna

That rock is insane!


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> That rock is insane!



7.5 million dollars insane according to reports.


----------



## New-New

Mimi looks good. Demure even.


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> Mimi looks good. *Demure even*.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


>



So wrong for that...lmao!!!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> So wrong for that...lmao!!!



 I will NEVER forget when she wore that with her breast hanging out underneath. 

MARIAH CAREY'S 15 MOST HEARTBREAKINGLY GAUDY OUTFITS
http://www.wonderwall.com/style/mar...ly-gaudy-outfits-30397.gallery?photoId=148387


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sassys said:


> I will NEVER forget when she wore that with her breast hanging out underneath.
> 
> MARIAH CAREY'S 15 MOST HEARTBREAKINGLY GAUDY OUTFITS
> http://www.wonderwall.com/style/mar...ly-gaudy-outfits-30397.gallery?photoId=148387



I bet she still has the mules she's wearing in that pic


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> I will NEVER forget when she wore that with her breast hanging out underneath.
> 
> MARIAH CAREY'S 15 MOST HEARTBREAKINGLY GAUDY OUTFITS
> http://www.wonderwall.com/style/mar...ly-gaudy-outfits-30397.gallery?photoId=148387



Honestly that list is so off base like so many of those outfits are #looks especialy the Harley leather one, the jeans the the lacroix butterfly top, and the all white with fur looks.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I will NEVER forget when she wore that with her breast hanging out underneath.
> 
> MARIAH CAREY'S 15 MOST HEARTBREAKINGLY GAUDY OUTFITS
> http://www.wonderwall.com/style/mar...ly-gaudy-outfits-30397.gallery?photoId=148387



Those outfits! Mariah has never had good style...bless her heart, she tries.


----------



## Sassys

Living the high life! Mariah Carey and James Packer's $250,000 a month, 18,000 sq ft hilltop mansion rental inside exclusive LA gated community The Oaks...where they count Kourtney Kardashian as one of their famous neighbours

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-new-sprawling-LA-mansion.html#ixzz3yf5GRlAQ


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I swear LA and NYC with their real estate prices.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I swear LA and NYC with their real estate prices.



LA is MUCH cheaper than NYC. Cost of living is lower as well.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Living the high life! Mariah Carey and James Packer's $250,000 a month, 18,000 sq ft hilltop mansion rental inside exclusive LA gated community The Oaks...where they count Kourtney Kardashian as one of their famous neighbours
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-new-sprawling-LA-mansion.html#ixzz3yf5GRlAQ




i just don't get it!  why pay all that money a month to line someone else's pockets!    




BagOuttaHell said:


> I swear LA and NYC with their real estate prices.




i am an HGTV junky and when i see LA homes going for $700,000 and have 2 bedroom and one bath it boggles the mind!!





Sassys said:


> LA is MUCH cheaper than NYC. Cost of living is lower as well.




NYC is even worse - i am also a DIY junkie and one of my favs is Million Dollar Contractor and those apartments live up to that name!   and seeing what Fredrik and the guys on Million Dollar Listings NY get for the places they sell just amazes me.  i can't get over the prices!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i just don't get it!  why pay all that money a month to line someone else's pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am an HGTV junky and when i see LA homes going for $700,000 and have 2 bedroom and one bath it boggles the mind!!
> 
> 
> 
> NYC is even worse - i am also a DIY junkie and one of *my favs is Million Dollar Contractor *and those apartments live up to that name!   and seeing what Fredrik and the guys on Million Dollar Listings NY get for the places they sell just amazes me.  i can't get over the prices!



I LOVE THAT SHOW!!! When I hit it big, I am hiring Stephen.

Mariah is not a fan of LA, she only bought a house there when she was with Nick, because he had to work there, but then when he got the America's Got Talent show (filmed in NYC), it was time to bounce. They both also said, they want the twins to be educated in NYC and not LA. So $250K a month to a billionaire is nothing. What I am confused about, is why rent this house, when it was said he has a house in Beverly Hills.


----------



## limom

He most likely had his wife there.
You all know that Mimi does not like complications.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I* LOVE THAT SHOW!!! When I hit it big, I am hiring Stephen.*
> 
> Mariah is not a fan of LA, she only bought a house there when she was with Nick, because he had to work there, but then when he got the America's Got Talent show (filmed in NYC), it was time to bounce. They both also said, they want the twins to be educated in NYC and not LA. So $250K a month to a billionaire is nothing. What I am confused about, is why rent this house, when it was said he has a house in Beverly Hills.





i love the show and him!  my dream if had the millions would be to hire Fredrik Eklund from Million $ Listings just so i could hang with him and have him do a high kick for me!   i love him!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i love the show and him!  my dream if had the millions would be to hire Fredrik Eklund from Million $ Listings just so i could hang with him and have him do a high kick for me!   i love him!



Don't know if I would hire Fredrick (those kicks annoy the hell out of me). But I would like to see his husband up close and personal  Dolly Lenz is who I would hire. She is the mother of all agents in this city. All the top celebs and socialites use her.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Don't know if I would hire Fredrick (those kicks annoy the hell out of me). But I would like to see his husband up close and personal  Dolly Lenz is who I would hire. She is the mother of all agents in this city. All the top celebs and socialites use her.





if i had to wait months for Fredrik to get to me i would gladly do it.  he is the reason i started watching the show a few years ago.   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I can't believe that they are engaged that's crazy. Mariah seems to like to move fast. While they are engaged will they actually make it down the aisle?  Also I wonder how much time they will be together. I don't see nick allowing her to take the kids out of the states. And packer travels a lot for work. It kind of makes me think of Kimye except Mariah actually looks happy.


I know
what's the big rush to marry again?
I know he's very rich and she got a huge ring but surely she has enough money of her own to live very comfortably.
Are these celebs really so romantic/optimistic that they think each time they marry it will be forever?
Or has that concept just gone away and they think so what if it last a few years and then we go through a messy divorce?


----------



## Alexenjie

sdkitty said:


> I know
> what's the big rush to marry again?
> I know he's very rich and she got a huge ring but surely she has enough money of her own to live very comfortably.
> Are these celebs really so romantic/optimistic that they think each time they marry it will be forever?
> Or has that concept just gone away and they think so what if it last a few years and then we go through a messy divorce?


I think they are deep down romantics. Mariah does not strike me as someone who stops and really analyzes a situation before plunging in. But I also guess that she thinks, at this point, it will last forever so why not make it legal?. Maybe she's got religious guilt about living together, especially raising kids? 

As for James, I think he had a long time, from afar, crush on Mariah and was ready to fall in love the minute he met her. I don't think this is necessarily a good thing as people don't tend to live up to romantic ideals based on looks and fantasies, not really knowing the person.

Personally I would never marry someone without knowing them really, really well. However I know lots of couples (including my own parents) who met, married quickly and the marriages have been happy and lasted for decades. Sometimes people just meet and know, this is the one. 

I hope Mariah and James make a great, till death do they part, marriage.


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> I think they are deep down romantics. Mariah does not strike me as someone who stops and really analyzes a situation before plunging in. But I also guess that she thinks, at this point, it will last forever so why not make it legal?. Maybe she's got religious guilt about living together, especially raising kids?
> 
> As for James, I think he had a long time, from afar, crush on Mariah and was ready to fall in love the minute he met her. I don't think this is necessarily a good thing as people don't tend to live up to romantic ideals based on looks and fantasies, not really knowing the person.
> 
> Personally I would never marry someone without knowing them really, really well. However I know lots of couples (including my own parents) who met, married quickly and the marriages have been happy and lasted for decades. Sometimes people just meet and know, this is the one.
> 
> I hope Mariah and James make a great, till death do they part, marriage.


that's nice about your parents but I think they're from a different generation and look at marriage differently.  
GL to Mariah but I still don't think it's a good idea go remarry so fast, esp. with kids


----------



## Alexenjie

sdkitty said:


> that's nice about your parents but I think they're from a different generation and look at marriage differently.
> GL to Mariah but I still don't think it's a good idea go remarry so fast, esp. with kids


I totally agree with you that it's a bad idea for Mariah and for the vast majority of people to remarry fast, especially with kids.

It's not just older people I know, who met people, married fast and it worked wonderfully. I know people of all ages who have had this happen. This lightning strike love that happens sometimes, is not something that has ever happened to me but like I said, I know too many people who have experienced it, to discount it altogether.


----------



## Lounorada

That rock though...   (ignoring the fact that she's still walking around with those dreadful nails)


















Getty/Zimbio


----------



## Jayne1

It doesn't sparkle.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> It doesn't sparkle.


 
I think it's just the downward angle the ring is sitting on her finger and the bad lighting in those pics that doesn't show the sparkle. I'd like to see it up higher, like if she had her hand on her hip, I think it would catch the light better and sparkle


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> I think it's just the downward angle the ring is sitting on her finger and the bad lighting in those pics that doesn't show the sparkle. I'd like to see it up higher, like if she had her hand on her hip, I think it would catch the light better and sparkle



Now many millions is that stone?

It's not pitch dark, there is some light in the room, I expect a bit of life in that stone, considering what it costs.  It shouldn't need to be held high to catch the light.


----------



## AEGIS

at some points these ring become very inelegant


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Now many millions is that stone?
> 
> It's not pitch dark, there is some light in the room, I expect a bit of life in that stone, considering what it costs.*  It shouldn't need to be held high to catch the light.*






THIS!   45 carats?? and how many of several million???  - that thing should be like a dang mini flashbulb and popping off no matter how high or low her hand is!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## White Orchid

A woman dripping in wealth has no excuse for nails/acrylics like that.



Lounorada said:


> That rock though...   (ignoring the fact that she's still walking around with those dreadful nails)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty/Zimbio


----------



## pixiejenna

It's hard to tell by the angel but it looks like it's a emerald cut. Which is usually one of the least popular cuts from what I've been told because it usually looks dull the cut doesn't create a sparkle like other cuts down. I'm not a big jewelry person so I don't know if that's true or not. But I will say every emerald cut diamond I've ever seen IRL were pretty lackluster.


----------



## White Orchid

I adore emerald cuts but it's true, they don't have the sparkle of say a princess cut or other cuts.  But oh so elegant IMO.  That said, I've see prettier than Mariah's.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Now many millions is that stone?
> 
> It's not pitch dark, there is some light in the room, I expect a bit of life in that stone, considering what it costs.  It shouldn't need to be held high to catch the light.



Well, some diamonds (no matter how expensive or inexpensive) need direct light to sparkle, it all depends on the cut of the stone. 
It's not my ring, so I couldn't care less if it doesn't sparkle. 
It's just a pretty, Liz Taylor/old-school type of ring.


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> It's hard to tell by the angel but it looks like it's a emerald cut. Which is usually one of the least popular cuts from what I've been told because it usually looks dull the cut doesn't create a sparkle like other cuts down. I'm not a big jewelry person so I don't know if that's true or not. But I will say every emerald cut diamond I've ever seen IRL were pretty lackluster.





White Orchid said:


> I adore emerald cuts but it's true, they don't have the sparkle of say a princess cut or other cuts. But oh so elegant IMO. * That said, I've see prettier than Mariah's*.


Exactly! 
Agree with the bolded


----------



## sdkitty

AEGIS said:


> at some points these ring become very inelegant


goes to show, having a lot of money doesn't mean you have good taste.  I think a large emerald cut diamond is beautiful.  They need to be large in that cut but not that large.
And the nails....another example of tacky taste.


----------



## Tivo

Mariah looking good tho.


----------



## Alexenjie

AEGIS said:


> at some points these ring become very inelegant


Totally agree. This ring seems like it would be so impractical to wear on a daily basis.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Tivo said:


> Mariah looking good tho.



This.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> Totally agree. This ring seems like it would be so impractical to wear on a daily basis.



Mariah is all impractical so might work for her. Lol.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Mariah is all impractical so might work for her. Lol.





 very good point!  over the top is what she specializes in!  it is perfect for her.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I have an emerald cut diamond, although probably the size of her stones tiny corner haha, but they are more 'shiny' than sparkly. They mostly sparkle in the corners where there are more facets. The long 'step cut' inside and middle provide glares and flashbacks. 

I sometimes find that stones as large as those don't sparkle as much as a smaller stones because the facets are larger. Could be wrong, I'm no professional. 

For a 'regular' person with a 9-5 job, Mariah's ring would be impractical or worn only on special occasions, but this is a celebrity so a different story.


----------



## baglover1973

i have to chime in and say her ring is gorgeous and wow....does she appreciate it?  i am not sure, but it is impressive and very stunning!   I have a 3 ct. emerald and am enamored by it...this ring would take all of my attention and then some!


----------



## baglover1973

Jayne1 said:


> It doesn't sparkle.



this ring does not have to sparkle lol, it just has to be! lol


----------



## White Orchid

Alexenjie said:


> Totally agree. This ring seems like it would be so impractical to wear on a daily basis.



For a woman who does chores yes.  But we're talking Mariah Carey here.  Hell, she probably has someone just to wipe her a$$!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lol! And wearing mules paired with a ball gown to play with her kids in the park is far from being a sensible, practical mother.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! And wearing mules paired with a ball gown to play with her kids in the park is far from being a sensible, practical mother.



Speaking of odd pairings, this was my fave. Only Mariah...


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Speaking of odd pairings, this was my fave. Only Mariah...


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Speaking of odd pairings, this was my fave. Only Mariah...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] oh Mimi....


----------



## Sassys

'You have to go slowly': Mariah Carey hasn't told twins Monroe and Moroccan about her engagement to James Packer

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-engagement-James-Packer.html#ixzz3ywGN9hN1


----------



## Ladybug09

Monroe is such a pretty little girl.


----------



## knasarae

Please do not tell me Roc has a pacifier in his mouth.


----------



## New-New

White Orchid said:


> Speaking of odd pairings, this was my fave. Only Mariah...



Are those ysl tributes?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

New-New said:


> Are those ysl tributes?



Heck yes they are!


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Please do not tell me Roc has a pacifier in his mouth.




ok we won't tell you that is a pacifier in his mouth.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> Please do not tell me Roc has a pacifier in his mouth.





bag-princess said:


> ok we won't tell you that is a pacifier in his mouth.




4yrs old with a paci SMH. They will be 5 in April. Nick was right, when he said, she lets them do whatever they want.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> 4yrs old with a paci SMH. They will be 5 in April. Nick was right,* when he said, she lets them do whatever they want.*





i'm sure she does!   if they are happy that means they are not bothering her!  that is just a lazy woman to me - and didn't she or nick say that when they get to attached to their nanny she fires them.  she won't take the time to raise them but doesn't want anyone else to.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i'm sure she does!   if they are happy that means they are not bothering her!  that is just a lazy woman to me - and didn't she or nick say that when they get to attached to their nanny she fires them.  she won't take the time to raise them but doesn't want anyone else to.



Yep and yep. It was also said, that Nick would get mad that she lets them have candy at night and lets them stay up all night. When he said something about it, she told him "do not tell me how to raise my kids". She did admit when they were two Nick wanted that paci GONE and she lets Roc have it. 

Nick is very old school when it comes to raising his kids. He said in an interview, he thought having their 1st birthday in Paris was the dumbest thing on earth, but Mariah wanted it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really don't like her ring. I love big stones but Mariah's does nothing for me, it's just big for no reason.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really don't like her ring. I love big stones but Mariah's does nothing for me, it's just big for no reason.



Agree! No personality to it. Looks like an emerald cut with side stones I've seen a million times. No, I wouldn't say no to the ring, but your man should make it damn special when money is no object.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really don't like her ring. I love big stones but Mariah's does nothing for me, *it's just big for no reason.*







   lawd that takes me back to my grandmother saying this about someone.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Agree! No personality to it. Looks like an emerald cut with side stones I've seen a million times. No, I wouldn't say no to the ring, but your man *should make it damn special when money is no object*.


 
Agreed, especially the bolded.
With his billions in the bank and all the stunningly beautiful and unique rings out there... Mariahs ring is the best he could find? NO thanks.

The ring isn't my cup of tea and I don't have to wear it, but I think it's nice to look at because it's a big a$$ diamond.


----------



## bunnyr

Sassys said:


> Yep and yep. It was also said, that Nick would get mad that she lets them have candy at night and lets them stay up all night. When he said something about it, she told him "do not tell me how to raise my kids". She did admit when they were two Nick wanted that paci GONE and she lets Roc have it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick is very old school when it comes to raising his kids. He said in an interview, he thought having their 1st birthday in Paris was the dumbest thing on earth, but Mariah wanted it.




Not sure who (in her case, which man) can tolerate/stand her "excessively strong attitudes" about everything.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG those curls are so cute. Monroe really looks like a mini me in that pic.


----------



## GoSophie

RedSoleAddict said:


> I sometimes find that stones as large as those don't sparkle as much as a smaller stones because the facets are larger. Could be wrong, I'm no professional.




The bigger, the more fake-looking, no matter the cut imo.


----------



## GoSophie

bunnyr said:


> Not sure who (in her case, which man) can tolerate/stand her "excessively strong attitudes" about everything.


 


Exactly. Just 'big for no reason'!...LOL


----------



## lanasyogamama

I agree on the ring, I hate to say it, but Kim K's is much prettier.

OMG to the paci at almost 5 and the candy.


----------



## GoSophie

Sassys said:


> 'You have to go slowly': Mariah Carey hasn't told twins Monroe and Moroccan about her engagement to James Packer
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gement-James-Packer.html#ixzz3ywGN9hN1[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Seriously, have you seen the amount of gifts the kids got? I understand there are two of them but geez, she is raising two divas!! :/


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I agree on the ring, I hate to say it, but Kim K's is much prettier.



Agree.  Kim's is very pretty. It doesn't look dead, like a big piece of heavy glass.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> lanasyogamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on the ring, I hate to say it, but Kim K's is much prettier.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Agree.  Kim's is very pretty. It doesn't look dead, like a big piece of heavy glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just gonna say.. It looks like glass to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

GoSophie said:


> The bigger, the more fake-looking, no matter the cut imo.



I think there's a curve. They get more and more beautiful until you reach a certain size and then they look more and more costumey.


----------



## GoSophie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think there's a curve. They get more and more beautiful until you reach a certain size and then they look more and more costumey.




Exactly. The bigger, the more careful one has to be about the cut. But hers is just too big, as if it was all about size only. LOL


My own solitaire is 1.1 carat and I don't think I'd want any bigger; people have already been asking me if it's real...lol


----------



## bag-princess

girl bye!!! 




*Mariah Carey Says Her 35-carat Diamond Ring Is Hideous*




                 Mariah Carey felt her 35-carat diamond engagement  ring is hideous. But, the star told this in a lighter vein for the  first time when she opened about her mega-carat sparkler from her beau  James Packer. Her ring has been designed by her friend and jewelry  designer Wilfredo Rosado.


 It's hideous, take it away, take it away. I was insulted, I was insulted, I couldn't believe, she laughed, speaking about the bling with Reuters.  She added that it was an amazing moment and she was very excited.  Mariah was speaking about how the Australian billionaire businessman  popped the question to her with the impressive ring.
 The singer and James got engaged at a party on Jan. 21 after a  whirlwind romance of seven months. Her friends and family attended the  event, where James proposed to Mariah with the huge bling. According to  her close friend and jewelry designer Wilfredo Rosado, designing the special ring for the Butterfly hit maker was an honor.
 Rosado felt that the ring would go down in history. For Mariah, who  is a dear friend of mine, and her fiancé to choose me to make that ring,  I cant express how that feels, he said. He said that Australias  fourth richest man was fully involved in the process of designing the  ring for his fiancée.


 The designer said that he coordinated with the 48-year-old James  while creating the ring, as he wanted to make sure that he was happy.  For Rosando, the ring is one of his favorite designs and he was very  happy with how it turned out -- the looks, the balance, the  proportion. He added that his vision and creativity played a very  important role during the process of designing it.


 Rosando said that Mariah was very happy to know that he had designed  her ring and termed it as a masterpiece and thanked him. His designs  have been worn by the likes of Rihanna, Gwyneth Paltrow, Julia Roberts,  Glenn Close and Olivia Wilde. Rosado is known for his signature pieces  that exude street style combined with high fashion elements.








http://www.ibtimes.com/mariah-carey-says-her-35-carat-diamond-ring-hideous-2291397


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> girl bye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mariah Carey Says Her 35-carat Diamond Ring Is Hideous*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey felt her 35-carat diamond engagement  ring is hideous. But, the star told this in a lighter vein for the  first time when she opened about her mega-carat sparkler from her beau  James Packer. Her ring has been designed by her friend and jewelry  designer Wilfredo Rosado.
> 
> 
> It's hideous, take it away, take it away. I was insulted, I was insulted, I couldn't believe, she laughed, speaking about the bling with Reuters.  She added that it was an amazing moment and she was very excited.  Mariah was speaking about how the Australian billionaire businessman  popped the question to her with the impressive ring.
> The singer and James got engaged at a party on Jan. 21 after a  whirlwind romance of seven months. Her friends and family attended the  event, where James proposed to Mariah with the huge bling. According to  her close friend and jewelry designer Wilfredo Rosado, designing the special ring for the Butterfly hit maker was an honor.
> Rosado felt that the ring would go down in history. For Mariah, who  is a dear friend of mine, and her fiancé to choose me to make that ring,  I cant express how that feels, he said. He said that Australias  fourth richest man was fully involved in the process of designing the  ring for his fiancée.
> 
> 
> The designer said that he coordinated with the 48-year-old James  while creating the ring, as he wanted to make sure that he was happy.  For Rosando, the ring is one of his favorite designs and he was very  happy with how it turned out -- the looks, the balance, the  proportion. He added that his vision and creativity played a very  important role during the process of designing it.
> 
> 
> Rosando said that Mariah was very happy to know that he had designed  her ring and termed it as a masterpiece and thanked him. His designs  have been worn by the likes of Rihanna, Gwyneth Paltrow, Julia Roberts,  Glenn Close and Olivia Wilde. Rosado is known for his signature pieces  that exude street style combined with high fashion elements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/mariah-carey-says-her-35-carat-diamond-ring-hideous-2291397



Well she did change the ring Nick gave her.

His original ring had half moon sides and she changed it (last picture)


----------



## Lounorada

Was listening to an old playlist today and came across this... It still sounds as good now as it first did in 2003


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Was listening to an old playlist today and came across this... It still sounds as good now as it first did in 2003






what was it??


i get the message "this video does not exist" when i hit play.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> what was it??
> 
> 
> i get the message "this video does not exist" when i hit play.]


I fixed it! Autocorrect changed the last 4 letters of the code ush:


----------



## knasarae

Lounorada said:


> Was listening to an old playlist today and came across this... It still sounds as good now as it first did in 2003




 Love that song


----------



## MarvelGirl

Lounorada said:


> Was listening to an old playlist today and came across this... It still sounds as good now as it first did in 2003




Took me back...thanks for posting. Great song!


----------



## Lounorada

MarvelGirl said:


> Took me back...thanks for posting. Great song!


----------



## ChanelMommy

dang. 7 months? I thought they dated longer or maybe I misread the article?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Was listening to an old playlist today and came across this... It still sounds as good now as it first did in 2003




One of my favs!


----------



## Sassys

'They will get jealous': Mariah Carey says she WON'T have any more children with fiancé James Packer...and rules out a move Down Under as they plan to settle in the US

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anc-James-Packer-Australia.html#ixzz3zDKi169C


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> 'They will get jealous': Mariah Carey says she WON'T have any more children with fiancé James Packer...and rules out a move Down Under as they plan to settle in the US
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anc-James-Packer-Australia.html#ixzz3zDKi169C



Jealous?
She is 46
He is about the same with a bunch of young children himself.
Who write that crap over there?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Jealous?
> She is 46
> He is about the same with a bunch of young children himself.
> Who write that crap over there?



AND, she is STILL complaining about her pregnancy (which she will being doing for the rest of her life).


----------



## Sassys

Money can't buy rhythm! Billionaire James Packer shows off his cringe-worthy white dad dance moves at Mariah Carey's Vegas show

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dency-following-engagement.html#ixzz3zJg4Qfev


----------



## Lola69

How sweet though. He's supporting her [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CobaltBlu

meh. I've seen worse. Looking at you, Kim....


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## White Orchid

Can someone explain her hosery in that second photo - the one where she's on the bed.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Can someone explain her hosery in that second photo - the one where she's on the bed.



Think that's a set prop from her show.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Can someone explain her hosery in that second photo - the one where she's on the bed.


Those are some industrial strength tights... I'm surprised she can bend her knee


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Those are some industrial strength tights... I'm surprised she can bend her knee


Lol, seriously?  I think need one of those for my butt :greengrin:


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Can someone explain her hosery in that second photo - the one where she's on the bed.



They sell pantyhose with crystals on/in them.


----------



## Alexenjie

She looks so great with full, curly hair. Her hair is so thin and wearing it stick straight does nothing for her. I don't understand all the celebrities who abandoned their naturally curly hair which was/is almost always more flattering on them.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> She looks so great with full, curly hair. Her hair is so thin and wearing it stick straight does nothing for her. I don't understand all the celebrities who abandoned their naturally curly hair which was/is almost always more flattering on them.



That's a wig.


----------



## limom

She kinda looks fabulous.


----------



## Morgan R

Mariah with Beyonce last night at the HeartView Global Foundation event


----------



## MarvelGirl

I think she is looking pretty great! Very happy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chile, ya'll MiMi got that filter working overtime!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> chile, ya'll MiMi got that filter working overtime!!!!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's toally slimmed down.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/11/nick-cannon-stevie-j-mariah-carey-fight/

*Stevie J to Nick Cannon: I Banged Mariah Twice*

Nick Cannon got more than he bargained for when some "Love & Hip Hop&#65279;: Atlanta" stars went on his show and one bragged about banging his estranged wife.

Stevie J and Joseline Hernandez were guests on "Wild 'N Out" Monday when the 2 ex-lovebirds squared off during the rap battle against Nick and his crew. It started out all fun and games, but got progressively nasty. At one point Stevie J said he banged Mariah Carey not once but twice.

Nick got pissed off, and then told Stevie J he should worry about Joseline because she was sleeping with Rick Ross.  

It got down and dirtier, to the point Nick threatened the old Hollywood adage, "You'll never work in this town again," because he has so many TV shows and connections.

Eyewitnesses tell us it looked like they were about to come to blows, so producers stepped in, separated them and calmed them down. The picture we got tells part of the story.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/11/nick-cannon-stevie-j-mariah-carey-fight/
> 
> *Stevie J to Nick Cannon: I Banged Mariah Twice*
> 
> Nick Cannon got more than he bargained for when some "Love & Hip Hop&#65279;: Atlanta" stars went on his show and one bragged about banging his estranged wife.
> 
> Stevie J and Joseline Hernandez were guests on "Wild 'N Out" Monday when the 2 ex-lovebirds squared off during the rap battle against Nick and his crew. It started out all fun and games, but got progressively nasty. At one point Stevie J said he banged Mariah Carey not once but twice.
> 
> Nick got pissed off, and then told Stevie J he should worry about Joseline because she was sleeping with Rick Ross.
> 
> It got down and dirtier, to the point Nick threatened the old Hollywood adage, "You'll never work in this town again," because he has so many TV shows and connections.
> 
> Eyewitnesses tell us it looked like they were about to come to blows, so producers stepped in, separated them and calmed them down. The picture we got tells part of the story.








i read about this earlier today!!!!


----------



## limom

And how many men went with the Puerto Rican Princess?
Stevie needs to shut up if he wants to keep working.....
(On the low, I kinda believe it)


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i read about this earlier today!!!!




O-oh!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> O-oh!!!!




and the look on Nick's face is priceless!!!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> And how many men went with the Puerto Rican Princess?
> Stevie needs to shut up if he wants to keep working.....
> (On the low, I kinda believe it)



Mariah has never been the type to sleep around. She might dress like a Hooker, but sleeping around is not something she does.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> Mariah has never been the type to sleep around. She might dress like a Hooker, but sleeping around is not something she does.



She had contact with Stevie when he produced some of her songs after mottola.
She was ready to have a good time and move on with life, it would make sense that she had a quick hook up around the way.
I would have never, ever believe that she dated Eminem either.
So she has a thing for both crazy and talent.
Stevie was not always ratatouille, he once were a great producer.
And what is wrong with a casual hook up between consensual adults?
Even Mariah has needs!


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> She had contact with Stevie when he produced some of her songs after mottola.
> She was ready to have a good time and move on with life, it would make sense that she had a quick hook up around the way.
> I would have never, ever believe that she dated Eminem either.
> So she has a thing for both crazy and talent.
> *Stevie was not always ratatouille, he once were a great producer.*
> And what is wrong with a casual hook up between consensual adults?
> Even Mariah has needs!






ratatouille!!!!   and some people still speak very highly of his producing skills. 

that is a pretty bold statement - to say what she never never did or would do - about  someone you don't know anything about - unless/until they want you to! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> ratatouille!!!!   and some people still speak very highly of his producing skills.
> 
> that is a pretty bold statement - to say what she never never did or would do - about  someone you don't know anything about - unless/until they want you to!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Girl, you said it!


----------



## Sasha2012

Having cost her fiancé a cool $7million, it's the only accessory she needs.

But Mariah Carey nearly outshone her flashy engagement ring when she arrived to 1 OAK nightclub for a wrap party in honour of the end of winter residency in Las Vegas on Saturday night.

The 45-year-old looked like a million bucks in her plunging silver mini dress and a pair of Christian Louboutin heels to match.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-plunge-silver-mini-dress.html#ixzz40qlbPzdZ


----------



## White Orchid

She must be wearing that fugly hosiery because of cellulite or else I see no other reason for them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Are the curls she had in the "Vision of Love" days her natural hair?  I don't know why she loves it so straight and flat.  Maybe it's because that I a my natural hair and I'd kill for some body.  

Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

lanasyogamama said:


> Are the curls she had in the "Vision of Love" days her natural hair?  I don't know why she loves it so straight and flat.  Maybe it's because that I a my natural hair and I'd kill for some body.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using PurseForum mobile app



Yeah, I like her curls. In 2009 she wore loose curls that I thought were pretty, I think she looks better as a brunette.

pics via tumblr


----------



## ChanelMommy

I like her hair either way but love her curls. She looks fab and happy. Go Mariah!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Why is she wearing those shiny stockings, as if her style wasn't bad enough. She does look happy though.


----------



## White Orchid

She always had the prettiest hands and the perfect nail bed.  Why she chooses to wear acrylics is beyond me.


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> She always had the prettiest hands and the perfect nail bed.  Why she chooses to wear acrylics is beyond me.



It is the Long Island in Mariah.
You would be surprised how many of my girlfriends still sport that look.
It is weird.
As far as the pantyhose, she needs them to keep her nice and tight.
She looks so happy recently, good for her.


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, thanks Lilmom (unable to quote you).  Reminds me when I was in NY decades ago, some my friend's cousins from Queens were like that - nice hands but these horrendously obvious acrylics and these bling-bling rings which were obviously zircons lol.  Have to say though, I adored their accents :greengrin:


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> She always had the prettiest hands and the perfect nail bed.  Why she chooses to wear acrylics is beyond me.



Looks like a gel manicure not acrylics but either way she looks like she still travels to Huntington to get it done.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> It is the Long Island in Mariah.
> You would be surprised how many of my girlfriends still sport that look.
> It is weird.
> As far as the pantyhose, she needs them to keep her nice and tight.
> She looks so happy recently, good for her.



Long Island and Joysey love a good set of acrylics. Lol.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Prettyn

Sassys said:


> .


Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> .


Who's the woman next to Mariah?


----------



## randr21

Did she get implants? She was less curvy at the beginning of her career.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lounorada said:


> Who's the woman next to Mariah?



That's Nick's mom.


----------



## Ladybug09

randr21 said:


> Did she get implants? She was less curvy at the beginning of her career.



Yes. Them suckers are super fake.


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:


> .




My goodness now I see where the twins get their looks! Esp Monroe, she's a copy of her grandma!


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> Yes. Them suckers are super fake.



Lol @ suckers.  I have never heard of boobs being referred to with that word.


----------



## limom

qudz104 said:


> My goodness now I see where the twins get their looks! Esp Monroe, she's a copy of her grandma!



Nicks mom and Mariah look similar.
I can now  see why Nick would be attracted to M.
He looks weird on that pic.


----------



## Sassys

qudz104 said:


> My goodness now I see where the twins get their looks! Esp Monroe, she's a copy of her grandma!



I think Monroe looks like Mariah's sister Allison


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:


> I think Monroe looks like Mariah's sister Allison




I don't think I've ever seen her sister!


----------



## Sassys

qudz104 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen her sister!


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


>



Me neither I've only seen her brother.  I see the resemblance. 

Oops! quoted the wrong person.


----------



## qudz104

Sassys said:


>




Resemblance is def there. Mariah and her sister look similar and so does nicks mom, lol!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Sassys said:


> .



What happened to the pic that was posted?


----------



## Sassys

Bag*Snob said:


> What happened to the pic that was posted?


----------



## chloe_chanel

Morgan R said:


> Mariah with Beyonce last night at the HeartView Global Foundation event




Since when did Bey's tatas get that big?


----------



## Bag*Snob

Thanks Sassys.


----------



## bag-princess

chloe_chanel said:


> Since when did Bey's tatas get that big?





there is always some kind of trickery going on with her.


----------



## Sassys

Elton John Oscar Party


----------



## Ladybug09

she looks good.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I don't like the stockings but she looks nice.


----------



## sparkle7

Wow she looks great and happy.


----------



## knasarae

I can work with that, Mimi.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Elton John Oscar Party




That dress doesn't need fishnet stockings.


----------



## Vienna

She wears stockings with everything now


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The 24th Annual Elton John AIDS Foundation's Oscar Viewing Party on February 28, 2016 in West Hollywood, California.


----------



## White Orchid

She reminds me of Khloe with her constant ring flash.


----------



## Sassys

3/5/16

Evening gown for a regular dinner?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Mariah is aging well I have to say


----------



## Sassys

3/6/16

Monroe and her lisp is so cute - https://www.instagram.com/p/BCmVbzNEQda/?taken-by=nickcannon&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BCmW9h2kQft/?taken-by=nickcannon&hl=en


----------



## Sassys

'You are a witch': Mariah Carey's brother Morgan blasts 'evil' singer for 'failing to foot their dying sister's hospital bills'

Morgan Caret, 51, called his superstar sister 'heartless' for not helping 
Their HIV-positive sister Alison, 54, needs brain and spine surgery
But Mariah cares more about her pets than her siblings, her brother says 
Mariah, worth around $520million, is engaged to billionaire James Packer
Morgan adds the money their sister needs is 'small change' to Mariah 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iling-foot-dying-sister-s-hospital-bills.html


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> 'You are a witch': Mariah Carey's brother Morgan blasts 'evil' singer for 'failing to foot their dying sister's hospital bills'
> 
> Morgan Caret, 51, called his superstar sister 'heartless' for not helping
> Their HIV-positive sister Alison, 54, needs brain and spine surgery
> But Mariah cares more about her pets than her siblings, her brother says
> Mariah, worth around $520million, is engaged to billionaire James Packer
> Morgan adds the money their sister needs is 'small change' to Mariah
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iling-foot-dying-sister-s-hospital-bills.html


Some family members always need $$$ for "medical bills." Bye Felicia.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> 'You are a witch': Mariah Carey's brother Morgan blasts 'evil' singer for 'failing to foot their dying sister's hospital bills'
> 
> Morgan Caret, 51, called his superstar sister 'heartless' for not helping
> Their HIV-positive sister Alison, 54, needs brain and spine surgery
> But Mariah cares more about her pets than her siblings, her brother says
> Mariah, worth around $520million, is engaged to billionaire James Packer
> Morgan adds the money their sister needs is 'small change' to Mariah
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iling-foot-dying-sister-s-hospital-bills.html




I don't know if that's true but if I were Mariah I would help. There are family members who always ask you for help financially while they're just being lazy and don't intend to work but brain and spine surgery sound critical.


----------



## Michele26

Mariah looks great! I noticed she's able to walk now without the support of someone holding her up.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> *I don't know if that's true but if I were Mariah I would help. *There are family members who always ask you for help financially while they're just being lazy and don't intend to work but brain and spine surgery sound critical.




ITA
well we know she had an HIV sister and i remember a while back she was having some health problems.   and since mariah has had money for some time and i can't recall this brother coming out saying she would not give over some money i am thinking it is possibly some truth to it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> ITA
> well we know she had an HIV sister and i remember a while back she was having some health problems.   and since mariah has had money for some time and i can't recall this brother coming out saying she would not give over some money i am thinking it is possibly some truth to it.




Then that's just sad. I mean we'd do anything for our pets if we could, but this is her dying sister.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think Mariah has helped this sister a lot in the past, paid for her rehab more than once.....the sister has drug addictions and been a prostitute. Sounds like she doesn't want to get better. Sometimes you have to quit enabling people.


----------



## Tivo

Yes, call your sister a selfish witch while begging for money. That should go over well. Maybe use the money you're getting to sell this story to the rags.


----------



## berrydiva

Is this the same sister Mariah's helped for years but the sister continued to dog her and be ungrateful? I wouldn't enable her anymore either.


----------



## ManilaMama

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> The 24th Annual Elton John AIDS Foundation's Oscar Viewing Party on February 28, 2016 in West Hollywood, California.




I know you folks are talking about her sister now and what not but I just can't get my mind off that half-eaten plate of smoked salmon..  If someone plonked a plate of smoked salmon in front of me it would be gone in 3 seconds . Flat.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pretty sure Mariah has supported at least two of her sister's kids during their formative years and beyond.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> I think Mariah has helped this sister a lot in the past, paid for her rehab more than once.....the sister has drug addictions and been a prostitute. Sounds like she doesn't want to get better. Sometimes you have to quit enabling people.







berrydiva said:


> Is this the same sister Mariah's helped for years but the sister continued to dog her and be ungrateful? I wouldn't enable her anymore either.







BagOuttaHell said:


> Pretty sure Mariah has supported at least two of her sister's kids during their formative years and beyond.




I didn't know that. Then yeah, I guess there are times when they just want her money and not real help.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://heavy.com/entertainment/2016...other-alison-medical-bills-dying-family-feud/

*Morgan Carey, Mariah Careys Brother: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*

Mariah Careys brother  Morgan Carey  is speaking out against the singer, calling her heartless for not assisting with their sister Alisons medical treatment bills. Alison Carey  whos HIV-positive and reportedly dying  needs brain and spine surgery, according to The Sun.

Alison, 54, is a mother of four and former prostitute. She nearly died in Hawaii in 2015 but has since recovered. However, she still needs spine and brain surgery. Morgan  talking about Mariah in the above video  is adamant that she is intentionally leaving their sister out to dry, reported Hollywood Life on March 13. The site reported that Morgan doesnt think its a stretch for Mariah to put our sister in a good hospital and get her the care she needs.

Heres what you need to know about Morgan Carey:

*1. He Thinks That Mariahs Ex-Husband Nick Cannon Was Out for Her Money*

After a little over six months together, the former couple  who have two four-year-old twins together (Moroccan and Monroe)  filed for divorce on January 6, 2015. The breakup didnt surprise Morgan, who told InTouch on June 3, 2015 that his sisters much younger suitor was out for her money.

Nick listened to people who said, Get with Mariah, she thinks youre cute, have kids and ride it to the bank. Nick was there for the cash from day one. He doesnt give a damn about Mariah.

According to Celebrity Net Worth, Cannon isnt exactly broke, as he has an estimated net worth of $50 million and a salary of $10 million.

On January 15, 2016, TMZ reported that Mariah and Cannon had a prenup with a confidentiality clause, meaning that shed have to pay twice as much if she publicly spoke about it. The site also reported that Mariah would owe $500,000 while the same violation would cost Cannon $250,000.

*2. He Thinks Mariah Is Obsessed With Herself*

Morgan  who thinks that Mariah spends more on dog food then she would have to for Alison  is confused as to why Mariah will not step up for the family, reported The Sun on March 12.

Your sister is dying and she is struggling and where are you? You think you are so fabulous, but you are a witch!

Morgan continued ripping his famous sister, saying that he doesnt believe that Mariah and her future husband  Australian entrepreneur James Packer  love each other. He reportedly got wind of their commitment via social media. He told the site that Mariah is only in love with herself and her $5 million engagement ring.

According to Hollywood Life on March 13, Morgan claims hes been on the outs with his sister due to her diva-like tendencies.

Im still always going to be a diva in certain ways, and I dont mean that in the bad sense of the word. I just mean, like, if theres a makeup artist there and they dont mind touching me up while Im directing

While promoting the Hallmark movie A Christmas Melody  a film she starred in and directed  Mariah told Entertainment Tonight on October 29, 2015 that shell always remain a diva under certain circumstances. 

*3. He Thinks Mariah Is Evil for Not Paying for Their Sisters Medical Bills*

According to Daily Mail, a point of contention for Morgan is Mariah  who reportedly has a $520 million estimated net worth, reported Celebrity Net Worth  also engaged to billionaire James Packard, who has a $3.5 billion estimated net worth, reported the site.

Why isnt our millionaire sister and billionaire fiancé helping out?

Morgan flew from Italy  where he lives  to be by Alisons side, in fear of the worst. However, he said that Mariah hasnt been to the hospital once.

Thankfully, Alison had a miraculous recovery but now she needs brain and spinal surgery and will be going into hospital any day, he told The Sun.

*4. He Says That Hes Continually Tried Reaching Out to Mariah Without Hearing Back*

According to The Sun, Morgan says that hes tried contacting Carey over and over again without a response. He told the site that he hasnt seen the singer in two years.

Morgan also attempted to inform Mariah that his wife had a miscarriage and didnt hear back from her then either. He doesnt think Mariah have anyone looking out for her best interests.

She does not have a support system, and she is not mentally capable, he told the National Enquirer.

*5. He Thinks Mariah Could End Up Like Whitney Houston*

On June 3, 2015, Morgan alleged that hes never seen Carey sober, even saying that she has an alcohol addiction. Morgan thinks Careys inclination for alcohol is so severe that she could suffer the same fate that Whitney Houston did.

(She) pushed away the only people whove been trustworthy. If my sister turns up dead  Im not going to look the other way! Anyone whos filling her glass is jeopardizing her life!

Houston was found dead at the Beverly Hilton in her rooms bathtub on February 11, 2012 from effects of atherosclerotic heart disease and cocaine use. She was 48-years-old. Click here for Houstons 42-page Los Angeles county coroner report.

On June 5, 2015, Mariah  when queried on her wine preference  told Buzzfeed that although she was trying to steer clear of alcohol, she drinks champagne; due to the glasss flute-like shape.

Right now Im not trying to have either one of them. But if I had to, its all about the glass, so I would have to go with the champagne flute  its the best look.


----------



## Staci_W

He sounds jelous of her money.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's illustrious for her show-stopping sense of style and love of all things extravagant.

And renowned pop diva Mariah Carey cemented her superstar status once more as she made a glamorous exit from London's Corinthia Hotel on Thursday afternoon.

The 45-year-old Hero crooner looked incredible in a flamboyant teal gown as she descended from the hotel to steps to a sea of snap happy photographers, for whom she posed up a storm. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lamorous-exit-London-hotel.html#ixzz43C35Wd8S


----------



## berrydiva

Mimi never stops being Mimi.


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> Mimi never stops being Mimi.




Got to love her for that.


----------



## New-New

Lola69 said:


> Got to love her for that.



The fur. The diamonds. The drama. Like I live for her antics.


----------



## White Orchid

That spray tan...


----------



## Lola69

New-New said:


> The fur. The diamonds. The drama. Like I live for her antics.




[emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Sassys

No!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Those shoes. That bodysuit.  Who does her stage costumes? Oh Mariah...I love her though.


----------



## Tivo

Getting her "JLo" on! Go Mimi!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> No!!!




Eeeekk!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

sassys said:


> no!!!



omg mariah!!!!!!


----------



## gillianna

She is just doing what everyone else does, JLo,Beyoncé, Brittany.  When you have the voice such as Adele one does. Ot need to get half naked and use pre recorded tracks.  For many singers it is the show not the singing.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Just all around no.


----------



## Jayne1

Are they going to carry her around the stage? Will she walk, unaided?  That's what I want to know. Will she move or will they support her?


----------



## White Orchid

I'm just surprised none of those guys put out their backs.  Gotta love Mariah and her 15 pairs of hosiery lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I'm just surprised none of those guys put out their backs.  Gotta love Mariah and her 15 pairs of hosiery lol.




[emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

She was booed during her Leeds gig after angry concert-goers were forced to wait 45 minutes for her to take to the stage. 

But Mariah Carey received a much warmer welcome the next day, as she met with fans in Manchester on Friday, chatting with hoards of adoring admirers. 

Gifted with bouquets of flowers and teddy bears, the 45-year-old seemed in good spirits as she prepared to warm up for the next stretch of The Sweet Sweet Fantasy Tour. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...concert-goers-night-before.html#ixzz43N6nnYuY


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/16/arts/television/mariah-carey-to-star-in-a-series-for-e.html?_r=1

*Mariah Carey to Star in a Series for E!*

The Kardashians, Caitlyn Jenner and the female wrestlers of Total Divas will welcome a new neighbor to the E! lineup later this year: the singer Mariah Carey.

Ms. Carey will be the star of a new eight-part documentary series, Mariahs World, which will follow her as she goes on a tour in Europe and South Africa that began on Tuesday, and plans her wedding to her billionaire fiancé, which is to take place this spring. (No date has been set yet.)

But whatever you do, dont use the R-word when discussing the series with Ms. Carey.

I refuse to call it a reality show, she said in a telephone interview. The series, she said, is all about getting to know her better and not, as she put it, Here I am, getting my nails done.

I thought it would be a good opportunity to kind of, like, show my personality and who I am, even though I feel like my real fans have an idea of who I am, she explained. A lot of people have misperceptions about this and that.

The show began filming two weeks ago, as Ms. Carey wrapped up a Las Vegas concert series, and will move to her international tour with members of her entourage  including singers, dancers and her manager  serving as co-stars.

The series (each episode will be an hour long) is expected to debut later this year, possibly by late summer.

E! is positively giddy at the prospect of showcasing someone with Ms. Careys celebrity status, and expressed hope that this will be the first season of a continuing series. We havent seen a star of her level and her history appear on television quite this way, Jeff Olde, E!s executive vice president for program development, said.

Ms. Careys life has, at times, played out like a soap opera. Her romances over the years, whether with Tommy Mottola or Nick Cannon (both of whom she married) or Derek Jeter, have been prime tabloid fodder.

But even if there are questions about her voice, and her continued ability to sell albums, she remains a genuine global superstar. She has sold about 64 million albums in the United States, according to the Recording Industry Association of America, and maintains a huge international following.

Still, forays into television by major musicians over the years have been bumpy experiments. Whitney Houstons appearance on Being Bobby Brown and Paula Abduls one-year Bravo show didnt exactly provide the sort of exposure that helps album sales or burnishes Hall of Fame reputations, which might be partly why Ms. Carey is reluctant to call hers a reality show.

She also stressed that she has veto power over material she doesnt want filmed or broadcast. (Producers for the show suggested that it would be a collaboration.) And some things are strictly off limits: her 4-year-old twins, for instance.

I dont want to do anything thats exploitative, she said. They havent been filmed at all yet. There might be a couple of moments, but its not about making them the stars of the show. Theyre too young to make that decision.

Similarly, Ms. Carey said that her fiancé, the Australian James Packer, does not want to be filmed. Hes a legit businessman, she said. Its not really his thing to be, like, traipsing all over Europe and hanging out with all my crew and dancers and singers.

The show is being produced by Bunim/Murray Productions, the same group behind Keeping Up With the Kardashians, I Am Cait and The Real World. Jeff Jenkins, executive vice president for programming and development at Bunim/Murray, said that Mariahs World would be shot differently from the companys other shows.

Keeping Up With the Kardashians, for example, is shot in the spirit of a soap opera, with rapid cuts, wall-to-wall music and in-studio interviews, but Mariahs World will adhere a few degrees closer to the standards of a documentary, he said.

Mr. Jenkins also said he was interested in breaking the fourth wall and blending his production crew into the television show. He referred to a scene in Madonnas famous documentary, Truth or Dare.

Remember when Madonnas getting a chiropractic adjustment, Mr. Jenkins recalled, and noticed that the director was following her. And she says, Youre following me into the adjustment? And he said, Yeah, were shooting everything, remember? And she says, Not my adjustment! He said, Yeah, were shooting everything, and she says, O.K. Thats kind of where Im at right now with Mariah.

In 2002 Ms. Carey showed off her TriBeCa penthouse in the MTV show Cribs; since then the episode has gained a kind of cult status. In it, Ms. Careys occasional antics were on full display, including when she showed off a walk-in lingerie closet and dropped into a bathtub wearing little more than a towel.


----------



## GoGlam

When I started to read the last post about her show, I automatically thought of her Cribs episode.  I absolutely loved that episode... She loves to put on a show and I'm sure this series will not disappoint (unless she's trying to be a good girl for her new fiancé).


----------



## Alexenjie

So funny that she refuses to call it a reality show. Like that would be beneath her?


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Are they going to carry her around the stage? Will she walk, unaided?  That's what I want to know. Will she move or will they support her?


 


White Orchid said:


> I'm just surprised none of those guys put out their backs.  Gotta love Mariah and her 15 pairs of hosiery lol.


----------



## Tivo

I am here for Mariah's World!


----------



## citrusydrank

GoGlam said:


> When I started to read the last post about her show, I automatically thought of her Cribs episode.  I absolutely loved that episode... She loves to put on a show and I'm sure this series will not disappoint (unless she's trying to be a good girl for her new fiancé).




This! In the behind the scenes Cribs episode she says how she did all of that stuff because she wanted to make her episode memorable and interesting, like when she pulled her pup out of the dryer! She specifically stated that it was all in good fun and not a normal thing for her to do. 

If her not-reality show is like this, I'll definitely be watching.


----------



## lanasyogamama

GoGlam said:


> When I started to read the last post about her show, I automatically thought of her Cribs episode.  I absolutely loved that episode... She loves to put on a show and I'm sure this series will not disappoint (unless she's trying to be a good girl for her new fiancé).



It was so unintentionally funny!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great. She def is working out and lost a lot of the weight (bloat)


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey's children might be among the luckiest in the world.

The superstar singer - who is currently in the UK while on her Sweet Sweet Fantasy Tour - took some time out from her hectic schedule on Saturday night to indulge her kids in a spot of late-night shopping at Hamleys.

The 45-year-old singer looked gorgeous in head-to-toe black as she and her four-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe spent the evening in the world's most famous toy shop in London, after it had been opened later just for them.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...amleys-kept-open-just-them.html#ixzz43UZAgp5f


----------



## Sasha2012

http://pagesix.com/2016/03/20/mariah-careys-team-is-crumbling-over-toxic-manager/

*Mariah Careys entourage is imploding*

Theres huge drama in Mariah Careys camp, and several longtime employees have quit after clashing with the singers manager Stella Bulochnikov over the divas reality show.

Sources tell us her business manager Michael Kane, international publicist Connie Filippello, domestic publicist Chris Chambers, tour manager Michael Richardson, travel manager Gaylin Winkler and stylist Wilfredo Rosado, who designed her engagement ring, have all put in their walking papers.

It seems as if Mariah has allowed a complete stranger, her new manager, to run her life, and others believe this woman is toxic. Seasoned executives in their profession dont want to put up with her, says a source close to the situation. Stella is hard to work with. Mariah doesnt understand whats going on because Stella paints a different picture, so Mariah probably thinks its petty disagreements. These are not just random people who have left her. These are loyal people who have been around for years, some 20.

Bulochnikov joined Carey as her manager last year after Hollywood filmmaker Brett Ratner introduced them. Sources tell us she has since brought in her family to help manage Carey and is very protective of who gets near her. She recently signed the diva on to do a series for the E! network.

Stella has been using the TV platform to bad-mouth former people on the team on camera .&#8201;.&#8201;. Shes turning it into a reality show. Shes creating scenarios, and its not all about the shows in Vegas as shes claimed. The show will definitely be trashy because its full of lies, said the insider.

Bulochnikov even brought in her own lawyer and bookkeeper, which our source says has left Mariahs staffers waiting to be paid.

She hasnt paid people, and they are threatening lawsuits, said the source.

Bulochnikov called our reporter an idiot and told us to f&#8201;-&#8201;-&#8201;k off and lose my number after Page Six ran a previous story about some on Careys team having doubts about the reality show. She did not return our calls for this story.


----------



## bisousx

This is what happens when you don't keep an eye on your own business.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is wrapping the UK leg of her Sweet Sweet Fantasy Tour on Wednesday evening.

So it was without surprise that Mariah Carey decided to make her departure towards London's O2 Arena in typically glamorous, flamboyant style before the concert.

The 46-year-old diva was given a helping hand by her aides as she left the Corinthia Hotel to hop on a boat to travel the River Thames eastward to the Greenwich-based venue, but it seems the mode of transport wasn't quite quick enough to get her there on time.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-river-London-O2-Arena-gig.html#ixzz43lcgw3kM


----------



## Sassys

What is it with those damn tights????


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> What is it with those damn tights????





   they are awful!!!


----------



## citrusydrank

Sassys said:


> What is it with those damn tights????




The shiny nylon bodysuit she always seems to be wearing? Hahahaha


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her face looks awesome in that first pic.

I'm laughing so hard at the fact that she has two, TWO people steadying her in all the pics!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sassys said:


> What is it with those damn tights????


They suck in and smooth [emoji6]


----------



## White Orchid

She must have really bad legs if she has to wear such fugly hosiery.


----------



## Sasha2012

White Orchid said:


> She must have really bad legs if she has to wear such fugly hosiery.



The irony! After her voice Mariah used to be known for her great legs. I remember she used to have them insured for $1 billion.


----------



## TC1

^^ wasn't all that insuring body parts thing a 90's marketing ploy?...A billion $$, insured how and why?.


----------



## Sasha2012

TC1 said:


> ^^ wasn't all that insuring body parts thing a 90's marketing ploy?...A billion $$, insured how and why?.



This happened in 2006 when she became the face of shaving company Gillettes Legs of a Goddess campaign. At the time, a source said, The sum reflects her popularity. Shes about to start a U.S. tour and shell have to be careful. A 16-foot-tall statue of Careys legs was unveiled at Radio City Music Hall in honor of the campaign. 

http://my.xfinity.com/slideshow/entertainment-celebinsuredbodyparts/3/


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, she did have gorgeous legs


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Her face looks awesome in that first pic.
> 
> *I'm laughing so hard at the fact that she has two, TWO people steadying her in all the pics!*






exactly - all.the.time!!   she did not need insurance when she barely walks anywhere unassisted!     what could happen!


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey attended the official afterparty of her London concert on Wednesday in a showstopping, superhero-inspired dress.

Stylist Wilfredo Rosado put the pop diva - who turns 46 this Sunday - in a single-sleeved red caped gown and silver peep-toe platforms.

The five-time Grammy winner rocked feathered fringe and curls by Danielle Priano, and she sported heavy-handed make-up by Kristofer Buckle.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inutes-late-London-concert.html#ixzz43r4mzgNN


----------



## GTOFan

Hate the hair


----------



## White Orchid

Awful hair.  Just awful.


----------



## dangerouscurves

That's a fail Farrah Fawcett hair.


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> That's a fail Farrah Fawcett hair.



No this is :lolots:


----------



## lanasyogamama

I had forgotten Mariah's gym shorts phase.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> No this is :lolots:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG! I've not seen these pics!


----------



## Sassys

How is the bodyguard suppose to protect Mariah if they are holding the kids? If somoene tried to attack her, us he suppose to fling the kid?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> How is the bodyguard suppose to protect Mariah if they are holding the kids? If somoene tried to attack her, us he suppose to fling the kid?



I just assume Mimi hires one person to hold her umbrella, another to help her walk, one to fix the straps on her shoes, and then a team of bodyguards. 


No seriously, Jay/Bey's bodyguard does the same and carries Blue often....actually many celebs bodyguards seem to do the same. I'd rather my kid(s) protected over me if I had bodyguards.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I just assume Mimi hires one person to hold her umbrella, another to help her walk, one to fix the straps on her shoes, and then a team of bodyguards.
> 
> 
> No seriously, Jay/Bey's bodyguard does the same and carries Blue often....actually many celebs bodyguards seem to do the same.* I'd rather my kid(s) protected over me if I had bodyguards*.



I agree, but I am sure it's easier to protect one kid than two and you know, Roc is not having anyone touch him  He stays pulling away from the body guards and nannies.


----------



## loves

I absolutely love her voice and her songs, she has beautiful skin too! However I really dislike her fashion style. Her jewellery style is fab though, very her.

She always look like an overstuffed sausage and just not comfortable. If I were her, I'd just ditch the tight outfits and go for something tailored and structured and fitted well, not TIGHT fitting. It really gets my goat.


----------



## gillianna

I would love to see Mimi get a major makeover with up to date styles, especially get rid of the 70's hair.  She seems stuck in the past.  In twenty years she will still have the same look just like Ivana ***** kept and is always looking like in pictures with the fried bleached hair with top bun and raccoon eyes.


----------



## Sassys

So, when will they make it down the aisle? James Packer and Mariah Carey's wedding 'put on hold indefinitely' as friends claim billionaire's mother Roslyn and his popstar fiancée are 'very different women'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-fianc-e-different-women.html#ixzz448wQuHoT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## White Orchid

Is she physically unable to walk unaided?


----------



## Sassys

London


----------



## Sassys

3/27 - 46th "Anniversary" Mariah doesn't do birthdays.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Mimi looks fabuloUs

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ChanelMommy

NicolesCloset said:


> Mimi looks fabuloUs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app



She does. Healthy & happy. I still can't believe she is 46!


----------



## afsweet

whatever she's doing, it's working for her!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sassys said:


> 3/27 - 46th "Anniversary" Mariah doesn't do birthdays.



Mimi is fab and all, but her dancer, Bryan


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. I love Mimi trying to be sexy...it always looks so forced. That guy next to her needs to have a few chest days in the gym.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She looks good. I love Mimi trying to be sexy...it always looks so forced. *That guy next to her needs to have a few chest days in the gym*.


  His chest looks like it's melting.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: 'Mariah, I love you. I need your help. Please don't abandon me.' Dying sister of Mariah Carey sends a video plea to her superstar sibling

In a heartbreaking video - released exclusively to Daily Mail Online to highlight her plight  Alison Carey sends out a plea to her superstar sister 
Although she prays for a reconciliation, Alison needs financial support as she battles back to health following a devastating home invasion attack 
Brother Morgan Carey hopes the heartbreaking video will strike a chord with Mariah and go some way to mend the long running family feud
Alison awaits brain and spine surgery and if she pulls through, faces years of physical rehabilitation
According to Morgan, Alison was institutionalized for observation after being found wandering in the street barefoot and partially dressed
Morgan is hoping Mariah, who has estimated net worth of $510 million and engaged to billionaire James Packer, will come through
'It makes my skin crawl that Mariah wont help,' says Morgan, who called her an 'evil witch'
Alison recently left hospital and is being cared for by a Patient Advocste in New York

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Carey-sends-video-plea-superstar-sibling.html


----------



## bisousx

If Mariah supported her sister and her sister's children for 2 decades and the sister still couldn't get her ish together (.... And the article says Allison inherited $1.6mil from their father), then there probably is a reason why Mariah is done with her.

Her brother made a video plea to help Allison and called Mariah a witch in the same breath, I mean, really...?


----------



## GTOFan

Maybe the sister is a taker and Mariah is tired of being taken.


----------



## Sasha2012

She teased fans earlier in the day with a cheeky Instagram snap of her derriere as she declared she was 'glad to be back' in Sweden.

And when it came to Mariah Carey's performance at the Ericsson Globe Arena in Stockholm on Saturday night she didn't let down her fans, wowing in a glittery leotard on stage.

The 46-year-old pop diva could be seen getting up close and personal with her hunky male dancers as she performed her biggest hits for the eager crowd.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Fantasy-Tour-hits-Sweden.html#ixzz44jDce1sT


----------



## White Orchid

Oh Mariah lol.


----------



## Tivo

Mariah? Girl?


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Oh Mariah lol.





:giggles:


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She teased fans earlier in the day with a cheeky Instagram snap of her derriere as she declared she was 'glad to be back' in Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> And when it came to Mariah Carey's performance at the Ericsson Globe Arena in Stockholm on Saturday night she didn't let down her fans, wowing in a glittery leotard on stage.
> 
> 
> 
> The 46-year-old pop diva could be seen getting up close and personal with her hunky male dancers as she performed her biggest hits for the eager crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Fantasy-Tour-hits-Sweden.html#ixzz44jDce1sT




She needs to stop this mess. Girl, I'm rooting fo ya. Grew up with your songs. Even named my cat after you. Make it stop, Mimi!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## White Orchid

She looks like she has a prosthetic foot.  15 layers of hosiery will do that to you I suppose.


----------



## ManilaMama

When I was in gradeschool and MTV was fairly new, Mariah was on top of the charts with Vision of Love. I thought she was amazing! I saw an interview of her back in those days and she was asked "Why do you always wear black"? (She wore only black elegant dresses back then). I'll never forget her answer. It was something like "I wear black because I believe in the classics. I want my voice to be heard and not distract from the song.." Something like that.  I recall thinking wow, she is such a classy lady!! 

OH BOY was I ever wrong!! What happened, Mariah!?!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> .



Yes Mimi! 

Where is she going/coming from, in these pics, Sassy?


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Yes Mimi!
> 
> Where is she going/coming from, in these pics, Sassy?



Leaving Sweeden


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> She looks like she has a prosthetic foot.  15 layers of hosiery will do that to you I suppose.





   you made me look!!!


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> She looks like she has a prosthetic foot.  15 layers of hosiery will do that to you I suppose.



Plus body makeup.


----------



## knasarae

Who the heck is Bianca??


----------



## Sasha2012

knasarae said:


> Who the heck is Bianca??
> 
> View attachment 3330193



Her alter ego from the Heartbreaker video. Eat that Sasha Fierce!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Before Sasha Fierce and all of Nicki's many personalities, there was Bianca.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Bianca? What the heck?


----------



## Bag*Snob

She is her own drag queen.  Interesting.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> Who the heck is Bianca??
> 
> View attachment 3330193



OMG, you are clearly not a Mariah fan/lamb  if you don't know who Bianca is


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> OMG, you are clearly not a Mariah fan/lamb  if you don't know who Bianca is



lol


----------



## knasarae

I remember the video... didn't realize she had a name, or maybe I forgot *shrugs*  I like her early music, haven't been into most of her stuff since she started whispering all the time.  No, I'm not a "lamb" lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> I remember the video... didn't realize she had a name, or maybe I forgot *shrugs*  I like her early music, *haven't been into most of her stuff since she started whispering* *all the time*.  No, I'm not a "lamb" lol.


lol


----------



## Sassys

Italy


----------



## twinkle.tink

She looks so much healthier & happier! Good for her!
I like her hair in the last few pictures.


----------



## Sassys

twinkle.tink said:


> She looks so much healthier & happier! Good for her!
> I like her hair in the last few pictures.



A few of you keep saying Mariah, looks so much happier. When didn't she look happy? She was always giddy when she was with Nick.


----------



## afsweet

only Mariah would make pizza dressed like that. oh I love her.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> A few of you keep saying Mariah, looks so much happier. When didn't she look happy? She was always giddy when she was with Nick.




yea i just don't get that either!  




stephc005 said:


> only Mariah would make pizza dressed like that. oh I love her.


----------



## Sassys

stephc005 said:


> only Mariah would make pizza dressed like that. oh I love her.



I wonder what this 1989 Mariah, would think of 2016 Mariah


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aw old school Mariah.

My favorite era is Unplugged. That was a classic.

This is a long but good read from Billboard.

We Belong Together: Mariah Carey's Collaborators Share Untold Stories Behind 8 Classics

http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...ah-carey-songs-collaborations-history-stories


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> Aw old school Mariah.
> 
> My favorite era is Unplugged. That was a classic.
> 
> This is a long but good read from Billboard.
> 
> We Belong Together: Mariah Carey's Collaborators Share Untold Stories Behind 8 Classics
> 
> http://www.billboard.com/articles/c...ah-carey-songs-collaborations-history-stories



Loved this! Fantasy story is hysterical.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> Loved this! Fantasy story is hysterical.




Hysterical. I knew it would be a good one before I read it. RIP ODB.


----------



## White Orchid

Her face seems to be immune to all her supposed weight loss.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sassys said:


> A few of you keep saying Mariah, looks so much happier. When didn't she look happy? She was always giddy when she was with Nick.



I don't follow her, only through this thread and only the last year or so...so I mostly saw her looking unhealthy and stressed... just my perception.


----------



## vornado

White Orchid said:


> Her face seems to be immune to all her supposed weight loss.




Lol


----------



## vornado

Sassys said:


> Italy




It looks like she needs to show off her big diamond all the time. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

vornado said:


> It looks like she needs to show off her big diamond all the time. Lol



If it's a big diamond or any stone really, wouldn't it show regardless?


----------



## Lola69

Sassys said:


> I wonder what this 1989 Mariah, would think of 2016 Mariah





Nice clip thanks for sharing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love vintage Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

Neighbors! Mariah Carey rents $60m eight-bedroom mansion on Lake Como which is 10 minutes from George Clooney's Italian home

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rge-Clooney-s-Italian-home.html#ixzz46Iu6lMYU


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## morgan20

Those shoes are ridiculous and her bra is showing.....Mimi no!


----------



## vornado

Sassys said:


> .




Is this dior? I remember she has several pairs of Dior boots. Love her


----------



## White Orchid

What is wrong with her face and right eye?


----------



## GoGlam

vornado said:


> Is this dior? I remember she has several pairs of Dior boots. Love her




If I had to guess, those are Versace


----------



## BadAzzBish

White Orchid said:


> What is wrong with her face and right eye?


^this! Why does her face always look so bloated?


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> Her face seems to be immune to all her supposed weight loss.



IMO, her face looks that full from fat injections.


----------



## White Orchid

But why would she get them in her face?  To smooth out the wrinkles?  Either way it doesn't look good and then there's something up with her eye too.



Michele26 said:


> IMO, her face looks that full from fat injections.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her face has been fuller for years. I thought it was from meds.


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> But why would she get them in her face?  To smooth out the wrinkles?  Either way it doesn't look good and then there's something up with her eye too.



Fat injections smooth out wrinkles and add volume to your face. They last years longer than any synthetic substance and are much safer. The expertise of the doctor makes all the difference in the outcome.


----------



## Jayne1

morgan20 said:


> Those shoes are ridiculous and her bra is showing.....Mimi no!



With all her money, she can't buy shoes without toe overhang.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> With all her money, she can't buy shoes without toe overhang.





THIS!!  i just don't understand it!   just like with Jada - i often notice her feet in what are obviously too big shoes and her toes are hanging on for dear life because her feet have slid down so far!!  i know mrs smith can afford shoes that fit!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

At VIP Room in Paris after her show, I think she looks good here


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey proved age is just a number as she stepped out in a very risque mini dress ahead of her concert in Paris, France, on Thursday evening.

The pop icon left little to the imagination as she was pictured leaving the five star Plaza Athenee Hotel in the body-baring LBD.

Mariah, 46, exposed more than she bargained for as she picked out an extremely plunging frock, which skimmed her breasts as well as her thighs, for her journey to her hugely-anticipated performance at AccorHotels Arena in the French capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-black-mini-dress-Paris.html#ixzz46Wcsow5w


----------



## Sassys

Paris


----------



## berrydiva

Ugh...as soon as she's looking a little better she reverts back to these outfits.


----------



## mkr

And panty hose with open toe shoes


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> And panty hose with open toe shoes





i had to come see that for myself!!  lawd!


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> And panty hose with open toe shoes



HUGE pet peeve of mine


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Ladybug09

dang, that face close up!!! Yikes!


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> dang, that face close up!!! Yikes!





for real!!!!    great day in the morning!!


----------



## berrydiva

Her face is puffy like when she's drinking.


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes, she looks rough.


----------



## Ladybug09

bag-princess said:


> for real!!!!    Great day in the morning!!


:d


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> Her face is puffy like when she's drinking.




I do feel like she has at least a drinking problem... And something about her tells me pills as well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Or she's just probably aging.


----------



## ChanelMommy

dangerouscurves said:


> Or she's just probably aging.



This and everyone has bad photos. But Eminem even rapped about her drinking problem..so who knows..


----------



## pinkfeet

She lost a lot of weight pretty fast.


----------



## Sasha2012

pinkfeet said:


> She lost a lot of weight pretty fast.



Probably lipo. Her stomach looks like she frequently gets lipo. I doubt Mariah works out or diets, and she's known to drink which is why I think her face looks so bloated even when she slims down.


----------



## mkr

She would look a lot better if she took out the implants.  She's not extremely overweight but too much boob makes her look fat.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> She would look a lot better if she took out the implants.  She's not extremely overweight but too much boob makes her look fat.




Yes! And she used to have a neck! Where has it gone!


----------



## vornado

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes! And she used to have a neck! Where has it gone!




"Used to have a neck", you made my day!


----------



## Sassys

5/4/16 - la


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't understand why she needs to wear high heels all the time. She's 5'9!


----------



## mkr

Mariah you know damn well you can't zip that jacket.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Mariah you know damn well you can't zip that jacket.


----------



## sparkle7

Is she still engaged?


----------



## Bag*Snob

I forgot she was engaged. Where has Lurch been?


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's engaged?


----------



## ChanelMommy

I honestly forgot.


----------



## Sassys

dinner in LA


----------



## vornado

mkr said:


> Mariah you know damn well you can't zip that jacket.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Picard

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

I'm seriously starting to believe she has a drinking problem.  From the Daily Mail.


----------



## mama13drama99

White Orchid said:


> I'm seriously starting to believe she has a drinking problem.  From the Daily Mail.




SMH...that's just a mess!!!! I'm willing to bet she does!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Is she back with Nick?? Who is the guy with the green hat?


----------



## Sasha2012

Like many a celebrity before her, she's never been the type to be spotted stumbling out of nightclubs.

But Mariah Carey looked to have thrown out her inhibitions and seriously let her hair down when she spent the night partying at Los Angeles' 1OAK on Friday night, leaving the city hot-spot looking a little worse for wear.

The 46-year-old star appeared to have had one too many as she was propped up by a male companion when leaving the club, where she headlined the Bat Mitzvah of her manager Mishka Bulochnikov's 13-year-old daughter, Stella.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...splay-racy-semi-sheer-gown.html#ixzz482EGwQhC


----------



## pixiejenna

Mariah's drinking problem is well known. I'm more disturbed by the fact that she thinks that is an appropriate outfit to wear to a 13 year old's bat mitzvah! Because what 13 year old girl doesn't want to see Mariah's a$$ on her special day?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

pixiejenna said:


> Mariah's drinking problem is well known. I'm more disturbed by the fact that she thinks that is an appropriate outfit to wear to a 13 year old's bat mitzvah! Because what 13 year old girl doesn't want to see Mariah's a$$ on her special day?



Yes everyone know about her drinking problems. I wish she would get it together and get some help


----------



## bag-princess

that dress is tragic enough from the front - but that back view of her butt out is just dreadful!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

bag-princess said:


> that dress is tragic enough from the front - but that back view of her butt out is just dreadful!!!




And deplorable too!  She had on something similar at a concert the other day.  When performing touch my body (and sounding like a wounded dog) she had the nerve to straddled a guy and proceed to give him a lap dance.  She needed help from falling then.  It was all simply too much.  She's such a delusional wretch it's laughable...pure comedy.  One of my co-workers and I are always sharing stories/pictures to see who can come up with the best of the worst. For the sake of those children, I hope she takes some time away from the spotlight and get help. She's endured a lot, so I feel for her, but she has to see the foolishness of her antics (even if it's the next day) and know she needs to do better.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I'm seriously starting to believe she has a drinking problem.  From the Daily Mail.



Starting to believe?! I thought this was pretty known.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Mariah's drinking problem is well known. I'm more disturbed by the fact that she thinks that is an appropriate outfit to wear to a 13 year old's bat mitzvah! Because what 13 year old girl doesn't want to see Mariah's a$$ on her special day?



Did she wear that to the bat mitzvah or to the after party at 1oak?


----------



## berrydiva

I'm guessing she's not engaged to this guy anymore since she's back to looking a mess.


----------



## Lounorada

Whatever it is she's wearing, it's one horrendous mess. She looks dreadful.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm doubtful she wore that to the child's party but who knows. I haven't heard a word of a her fiance. What happened? Anyone have the scoop? #TeamMariahNick


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> Did she wear that to the bat mitzvah or to the after party at 1oak?



I don't know for sure but the way that the article was written it appears that the party was at 1 oak. As they said that she's leaving the event.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

mama13drama99 said:


> And deplorable too!  She had on something similar at a concert the other day.  When performing touch my body (and sounding like a wounded dog) she had the nerve to straddled a guy and proceed to give him a lap dance.  She needed help from falling then.  It was all simply too much.  She's such a delusional wretch it's laughable...pure comedy.  One of my co-workers and I are always sharing stories/pictures to see who can come up with the best of the worst. For the sake of those children, I hope she takes some time away from the spotlight and get help. She's endured a lot, so I feel for her, but she has to see the foolishness of her antics (even if it's the next day) and know she needs to do better.




She doesn't have what we, regular folks, have. Someone who'd slap us some sense when we're being a mess. She's surrounded by yes people. She has no friends, no family (I'm not taking about those leeches). I'm afraid she doesn't see she has a problem.


----------



## mama13drama99

dangerouscurves said:


> She doesn't have what we, regular folks, have. Someone who'd slap us some sense when we're being a mess. She's surrounded by yes people. She has no friends, no family (I'm not taking about those leeches). I'm afraid she doesn't see she has a problem.




I think you are right.  She must also feel something regarding her siblings recent stunts.  I think she may still be devastated about her marriage ending and how it ended.  And then just simply doing all she can to still be her and have a career.  Finally, as people have said, the fiancé has been missing in action...maybe that ended and we just don't know it.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pixiejenna said:


> Mariah's drinking problem is well known. I'm more disturbed by the fact that she thinks that is an appropriate outfit to wear to a 13 year old's bat mitzvah! Because what 13 year old girl doesn't want to see Mariah's a$$ on her special day?




Lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I wonder if she has thyroid issues, that can cause bloat


----------



## Sassys

I find it so strange that Mariah complained Nick was never around (even sang about it in a few songs on her last album), yet this new guy is also never around and doesn't even live here in the USA. Nick was working to pay for all the lavish gifts he was constantly giving her. This new man doesn't have to work as hard (he's already a billionaire), yet she doesn't complain he is never around. So weird to me. 

You get angry at a man for hustling, but you let the billionaire off the hook, just because he has more money (which she doesn't need).


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> I find it so strange that Mariah complained Nick was never around (even sang about it in a few songs on her last album), yet this new guy is also never around and doesn't even live here in the USA. Nick was working to pay for all the lavish gifts he was constantly giving her. This new man doesn't have to work as hard (he's already a billionaire), yet she doesn't complain he is never around. So weird to me.
> 
> You get angry at a man for hustling, but you let the billionaire off the hook, just because he has more money (which she doesn't need).


Maybe since the fiance was richer than her, he "deserved" her.  Nick isn't anywhere near Mariah financially so maybe he has to "earn" her.


----------



## Ms Kiah

She's had a drinking problem for years and ruined her voice. She's not quite on Whitney's level of self destruction but is getting closer and closer.


----------



## Sasha2012

When two red carpet divas collide, everyone steps up their fashion games.
Mariah Carey and Laverne Cox set the style bar very high at the 27th Annual New York GLAAD Media Awards.

As Los Angeles had already thrown the West Coast installment of the ceremony earlier this year, the stars made sure that the East Coast red carpet shined just as bright on Saturday.

And they kept their awards game strong by having surprise guest Jennifer Lawrence turn up to honor her fired Robert De Niro - or as she calls him, 'Bob'.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-York-GLAAD-Media-Awards.html#ixzz48gu6yefB


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Mimi back to showing the goods. Guess she's doing her part as trophy GF. I guess she must have read our thread and had to make  a appearance with her fiance so we know that they are still together.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> I find it so strange that Mariah complained Nick was never around (even sang about it in a few songs on her last album), yet this new guy is also never around and doesn't even live here in the USA. Nick was working to pay for all the lavish gifts he was constantly giving her. This new man doesn't have to work as hard (he's already a billionaire), yet she doesn't complain he is never around. So weird to me.
> 
> You get angry at a man for hustling, but you let the billionaire off the hook, just because he has more money (which she doesn't need).



Good point.



Ms Kiah said:


> She's had a drinking problem for years and ruined her voice. She's not quite on Whitney's level of self destruction but is getting closer and closer.



Remember this video of the stripped back version, not featuring the music, they just featured the vocals.

It's so funny to watch those kids dancing their hearts out while Mariah struggles, her voice cracking, and missing most of the notes.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I find it so strange that Mariah complained Nick was never around (even sang about it in a few songs on her last album), yet this new guy is also never around and doesn't even live here in the USA. Nick was working to pay for all the lavish gifts he was constantly giving her. This new man doesn't have to work as hard (he's already a billionaire), yet she doesn't complain he is never around. So weird to me.
> 
> You get angry at a man for hustling, but you let the billionaire off the hook, just because he has more money (which she doesn't need).





ITA with you!  and no it's not weird - he is a billionaire and she is going to stay in her lane because of that!  even though she doesn't need it. but of course having a billionaire on the hook makes her look good. i will believe they are going to get married when i see it!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Good point.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this video of the stripped back version, not featuring the music, they just featured the vocals.
> 
> It's so funny to watch those kids dancing their hearts out while Mariah struggles, her voice cracking, and missing most of the notes.





That video is cringe-worthy. I watched it and I got a second-hand embarrassment.


----------



## mkr

Either those pics are photoshopped or she dropped 20 pounds in a week.


----------



## Ladybug09

That dress is a mess.


----------



## Lodpah

dangerouscurves said:


> That video is cringe-worthy. I watched it and I got a second-hand embarrassment.


Does she smoke cigarrets?


----------



## berrydiva

Lodpah said:


> Does she smoke cigarrets?



No.  She drinks...champagne according to her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lodpah said:


> Does she smoke cigarrets?



In an interview with Us Weekly, the five-time Grammy winner confessed her teenage smoking addiction while discussing 25 facts that many people do not know about her.

I smoked quite frequently from the time I was 12 to when I was 18.

Even though she smoked for nearly six years leading up to her young adulthood, Mariah Carey admits she was able to break the bad habit cold turkey and has stayed away from it ever since.

I gave up smoking in one day and never went back. I absolutely detest cigarette smoke now.

In addition to discussing her bad habit, Mariah Carey also talked about her journey through beauty school  a journey that apparently did not last very long at all.

I started beauty school in the 11th grade, and a year later I was officially a beauty school dropout.

Within her 25 facts interview, Mariah Carey touched on a number of different topics, including her culinary skills. The Beautiful singer and mother of two mentioned the dishes and desserts that she is good at making in the kitchen.

I can make a mean gluten-free lasagna and an even meaner pecan pie I make incredible food every Christmas Eve.

Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/2217646/mariah-carey-admits-she-was-a-teenage-smoker/#eQ5IWVcQYHvSKokU.99


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> In an interview with Us Weekly, the five-time Grammy winner confessed her teenage smoking addiction while discussing 25 facts that many people do not know about her.
> 
> I smoked quite frequently from the time I was 12 to when I was 18.
> 
> Even though she smoked for nearly six years leading up to her young adulthood, Mariah Carey admits she was able to break the bad habit cold turkey and has stayed away from it ever since.
> 
> I gave up smoking in one day and never went back. I absolutely detest cigarette smoke now.
> 
> In addition to discussing her bad habit, Mariah Carey also talked about her journey through beauty school  a journey that apparently did not last very long at all.
> 
> I started beauty school in the 11th grade, and a year later I was officially a beauty school dropout.
> 
> Within her 25 facts interview, Mariah Carey touched on a number of different topics, including her culinary skills. The Beautiful singer and mother of two mentioned the dishes and desserts that she is good at making in the kitchen.
> 
> I can make a mean gluten-free lasagna and an even meaner pecan pie I make incredible food every Christmas Eve.
> 
> Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/2217646/mariah-carey-admits-she-was-a-teenage-smoker/#eQ5IWVcQYHvSKokU.99


She's lying.  Has anyone here quit smoking?  I have, lots of times.  I have quit for years and there's one thing for sure, you never stop wanting them.  You may stop thinking about them, but when you walk outside a store and smell fresh cigarette smoke, it smells fantastic.  I'm not gonna lie, it still makes me want them.

And drinking and smoking go hand in hand to a smoker.  When I quit smoking I had to quit drinking. because they are the first thing I want if I drink alcohol, especially beer.  It never goes away.


----------



## Aminamina

mkr said:


> She's lying.  Has anyone here quit smoking?  I have, lots of times.  I have quit for years and there's one thing for sure, you never stop wanting them.  You may stop thinking about them, but when you walk outside a store and smell fresh cigarette smoke, it smells fantastic.  I'm not gonna lie, it still makes me want them.
> 
> And drinking and smoking go hand in hand to a smoker.  When I quit smoking I had to quit drinking. because they are the first thing I want if I drink alcohol, especially beer.  It never goes away.


MKR, it's very different for everyone. I quit but still enjoy my drinks very much AND coffee without even wanting a cigarette to go with). And I loathe a cigarette smoke now. Go figure


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> She's lying.  Has anyone here quit smoking?  I have, lots of times.  I have quit for years and there's one thing for sure, you never stop wanting them.  You may stop thinking about them, but when you walk outside a store and smell fresh cigarette smoke, it smells fantastic.  I'm not gonna lie, it still makes me want them.
> 
> And drinking and smoking go hand in hand to a smoker.  When I quit smoking I had to quit drinking. because they are the first thing I want if I drink alcohol, especially beer.  It never goes away.




I actually have a friend who did it. She said one day she just got sick of the smell and threw up. She's been a non-smoker for 7 years now. But then that was right before she hit pregnant.


----------



## bag-princess

i agree it is different for everyone.  my husband smoked when i met him and had been for a few years.  one day he said he was not going to smoke anymore and he hasn't since!  he was 21/22 at the time.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i agree it is different for everyone.  my husband smoked when i met him and had been for a few years.  one day he said he was not going to smoke anymore and he hasn't since!  he was 21/22 at the time.




I hope this will happen to my SO as well. [emoji4]


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> I hope this will happen to my SO as well. [emoji4]





i hope so too!    i know you will be as happy as i was.


----------



## Hobbsy

Aminamina said:


> MKR, it's very different for everyone. I quit but still enjoy my drinks very much AND coffee without even wanting a cigarette to go with). And I loathe a cigarette smoke now. Go figure


Same here! I never think about it and it's been 7, 8...9 years! I don't even know how long?! &#128513;


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i hope so too!    i know you will be as happy as i was.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> She's lying.  Has anyone here quit smoking?  I have, lots of times.  I have quit for years and there's one thing for sure, you never stop wanting them.  You may stop thinking about them, but when you walk outside a store and smell fresh cigarette smoke, it smells fantastic.  I'm not gonna lie, it still makes me want them.
> 
> And drinking and smoking go hand in hand to a smoker.  When I quit smoking I had to quit drinking. because they are the first thing I want if I drink alcohol, especially beer.  It never goes away.


Every one is different. There exist people who are able to give it up and never look back. Just because she was able to give it up cold turkey, doesn't make her a liar. Your relationship with cigarettes/drinking may be different from her relationship with cigarettes/drinking. 

Most people that I know personally who gave up smoking did so because they started exercising more and living a healthier lifestyle so they never went back. For some it was harder to give up than others; while there are some who gave it up cold turkey. Everyone is different and their level of dependency on cigarettes probably plays a major role. Everyone has something different that can become their vice or an addictive trait. For Mariah, it may not have been cigarettes.


----------



## Jayne1

You guys are missing the point.

She repeats the same stuff all the time. She was a beauty school drop out! She dislocated her shoulder and the pain was worse than anyone's, ever. It was bleak!  But she persevered! She smoked a bit for a few of her teenage years, but she quit cold turkey! She suffered so much, carrying those babies! She made the ultimates sacrifice! The trauma she endured!  She's a single mother and doing it all herself!

See what I'm getting at?  Don't take her too seriously about anything she says.


----------



## LemonDrop

mkr said:


> She's lying.  Has anyone here quit smoking?  I have, lots of times.  I have quit for years and there's one thing for sure, you never stop wanting them.  You may stop thinking about them, but when you walk outside a store and smell fresh cigarette smoke, it smells fantastic.  I'm not gonna lie, it still makes me want them.
> 
> And drinking and smoking go hand in hand to a smoker.  When I quit smoking I had to quit drinking. because they are the first thing I want if I drink alcohol, especially beer.  It never goes away.


----------



## Lodpah

Ok thanks. I thought she was classically trained to be a singer and if she's singing from her diaphragm she won't be losing her voice. It does not sound from her singing that she quit smoking but then who knows. 

Just like Bruno Mars he smokes but his style of singing almost guarantees that his singing voice will be gone or drastically change as he gets older.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> She's lying.  Has anyone here quit smoking?  I have, lots of times.  I have quit for years and there's one thing for sure, you never stop wanting them.  You may stop thinking about them, but when you walk outside a store and smell fresh cigarette smoke, it smells fantastic.  I'm not gonna lie, it still makes me want them.
> 
> And drinking and smoking go hand in hand to a smoker.  When I quit smoking I had to quit drinking. because they are the first thing I want if I drink alcohol, especially beer.  It never goes away.



my dad was a hardcore smoker, quit on his own.  I asked him if he ever had a desire to smoke again, he says 'not one bit.  the smell makes me ill now'.

So your experience is different from others.


----------



## Wildflower22

bag-princess said:


> i agree it is different for everyone.  my husband smoked when i met him and had been for a few years.  one day he said he was not going to smoke anymore and he hasn't since!  he was 21/22 at the time.




That's my husband. Now he cannot stand the smell of cigarettes. Once, he decided about a year after quitting to try one again and then he puked. Never looked back after that. 

In fact, I just asked him yesterday if he even craves them because surely he would, right? He said he doesn't not even one bit.


----------



## Jayne1

Lodpah said:


> Ok thanks. I thought she was classically trained to be a singer and if she's singing from her diaphragm she won't be losing her voice. It does not sound from her singing that she quit smoking but then who knows.
> 
> Just like Bruno Mars he smokes but his style of singing almost guarantees that his singing voice will be gone or drastically change as he gets older.



I doubt she smokes.

She overs sings. Or rather, back in the day, when she could really sing, she would over sing and it hurt her voice. 

If she had a voice coach, which many of the best singers do, they would tell her  she needed vocal rehabilitation, but she didn't and she wouldn't, so she lost her voice.

Apparently her technique is bad in the lower register also&#8230; and she doesn't sing the healthy way.

Also, age can be a factor too.


----------



## Sassys

Who was in charge to hold Mariah up today?!?!?!?! Heads will roll!!

Diva in distress! Mariah Carey stumbles in VERY high platform heels on red carpet while promoting new reality show 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...promoting-new-reality-show.html#ixzz48qKywlqc 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## bag-princess

Wildflower22 said:


> That's my husband.* Now he cannot stand the smell of cigarettes. *Once, he decided about a year after quitting to try one again and then he puked. Never looked back after that.
> 
> In fact, I just asked him yesterday if he even craves them because surely he would, right? He said he doesn't not even one bit.




yea that is how my husband feels about it,too now.  and since i have never smoked the smell has always made my head hurt so nobody is allowed to light up around us.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Who was in charge to hold Mariah up today?!?!?!?! Heads will roll!!
> 
> 
> 
> Diva in distress! Mariah Carey stumbles in VERY high platform heels on red carpet while promoting new reality show
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...promoting-new-reality-show.html#ixzz48qKywlqc
> 
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




Eeeekk!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Have you seen this?  We better not have to start a new thread in the TV section.  

First thoughts -- Her assistant is ready for her closeup, in full hair and makeup and Mariah hasn't hit that high note at the end of the video, since she was a teenager.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Have you seen this?  We better not have to start a new thread in the TV section.
> 
> Firs thoughts -- Her assistant is ready for her closeup, in full hair and makeup and Mariah hasn't hit that high note at the end of the video, since she was a teenager.




That's her manager


----------



## deltalady

Promoting her reality show


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know what to think about any of it.


----------



## berrydiva

Oh Mariah....you can sing circles around these girls put here.....why?!


----------



## Lounorada

deltalady said:


> Promoting her reality show


Did she forget her pants? What an odd get-up to be wearing to stand on stage and talk


----------



## mkr

Beyonce is a lot older and wider than I remember....


----------



## Hobbsy

lounorada said:


> did she forget her pants? What an odd get-up to be wearing to stand on stage and talk [emoji23]


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mama13drama99

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know what to think about any of it.




Dreadful!


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> That's her manager



Her manager wants the spotlight. Wonder how long she'll last in Mariah's world.


----------



## New-New

Jayne1 said:


> Have you seen this?  We better not have to start a new thread in the TV section.
> 
> First thoughts -- Her assistant is ready for her closeup, in full hair and makeup and Mariah hasn't hit that high note at the end of the video, since she was a teenager.




Idk about y'all but I know my gay azz is living for this concept. The stunts! The melodrama! The diva antics! I'm screaming in anticipation honestly


----------



## FreeSpirit71

New-New said:


> Idk about y'all but I know my gay azz is living for this concept. The stunts! The melodrama! The diva antics! I'm screaming in anticipation honestly



Lol. I hear you. It's going to be craptabulous.


----------



## Sassys

5/16/16


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 5/16/16


 She would have looked fantastic in that red dress... IF ONLY she had sized up 2-3 sizes.
It looks like she's struggling to breath from it being so tight.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> She would have looked fantastic in that red dress... IF ONLY she had sized up 2-3 sizes.
> It looks like she's struggling to breath from it being so tight.


That's because her boobs are smashing her lungs!


----------



## qudz104

Where is her fiancée?! He can jet back and forth from Australia, no?


----------



## pinky7129

She's on WWHL with Andy and she is incapable of answering questions


----------



## Sasha2012

She dazzled in a glistening gold dress for an appearance on Access Hollywood Live! earlier in the day.

But Mariah Carey slipped into something a bit more comfortable as she changed wardrobes later in the afternoon on Tuesday.

The 46-year-old songstress donned a motorcycle jacket and showed off her long legs in a black mini skirt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lunging-gold-sequined-gown.html#ixzz48yA689md


----------



## berrydiva

We were doing so well Mimi


----------



## DiorT

pinky7129 said:


> She's on WWHL with Andy and she is incapable of answering questions



No kidding...It was cringeworthy...and for someone who didn't like the Makers Mark, she sure was sipping on it all night.


----------



## Sasha2012

May 16, 2016





















via Zimbio


----------



## mkr

Be kind.


----------



## Jayne1

I never liked the implants. They throw off her proportions.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She needs to find dresses  that would give her some waist.


----------



## knasarae

dangerouscurves said:


> She needs to find dresses  that would give her some waist.



That is exactly right.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She'll be a hot a$$ mess until the day she leaves this earth. No matter how hard she tries she can never get it right...forever a tacky mess.


----------



## Lounorada

In the picture of her wearing the long sequined backless dress- is that some sort of shape-wear showing up her back?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> In the picture of her wearing the long sequined backless dress- is that some sort of shape-wear showing up her back?




This GIF is hilarious! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey put her famous figure on display in a catsuit looking ensemble as she strutted around Beverly Hills on Wednesday.

The 46-year-old was seen arriving to a meeting in the LA area as she chatted on the phone with a big smile on her face, wearing the $500k diamond necklace from Van Cleefs And Arpels, given to her by her billionaire fiancé James Packer.

The We Belong Together singer wore a pair of tight leather trousers paired and a very plunging black one piece as she accessorized her look with a pair of lace up platforms heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ness-meeting-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz49o8LpdGg


----------



## Lounorada

I scrolled through those pictures ^ way too fast... for a second I thought I was in the Khloe Kardashian thread 

Oh Mariah, you look a mess.


----------



## Rouge H




----------



## TJNEscada

OMG she looks like a hooker in that leather pants get up.


----------



## Sassys

She is really making my head hurt.

5/26/16


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> She is really making my head hurt.
> 
> 5/26/16


----------



## Tivo

I just don't know what to say.


----------



## dangerouscurves

What is this?!?!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I sense trouble with the fiancé


----------



## Sassys

She seriously needs to get rid of this new manager! She is now dressing like her and that woman does not know how to dress.


----------



## ChanelMommy

yeah,no to the past couple of outfits.


----------



## Sasha2012

TJNEscada said:


> OMG she looks like a hooker in that leather pants get up.



Mariah has zero fashion sense. She either looks like a streetwalker or she's in a tacky gown. There's rarely any in between.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> She is really making my head hurt.
> 
> 5/26/16



Outfit-wise she's giving me an EJ Johnson tea like his #impact!


----------



## Sassys

5/30/16


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> *Mariah has zero fashion sense*. She either looks like a streetwalker or she's in a tacky gown. There's rarely any in between.






i saw her last week on the Live With Kelly Show - Jussie Smollet was her guest host and he was just beside himself that Mariah was there.   Kelly and Jussie were better dressed than her and they were in PJ's!!!


----------



## Sassys

Again with the night gown on Live *face palm*


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Again with the night gown on Live *face palm*







yes!!!  i said last week but it was yesterday -  - you know how it is with the holiday parties!!!   she kept having to pull it down!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Again with the night gown on Live *face palm*




apparently it was the theme for the day.  But you know Mariah isn't going to show up in cotton PJs.  She just has to show out!!

I'm more concerned that she insist on wearing stockings with her outfit


----------



## uhpharm01

Why was her right hand shaking during some parts of that interview?


----------



## mkr

uhpharm01 said:


> Why was her right hand shaking during some parts of that interview?


Alcohol withdrawal symptoms?


----------



## uhpharm01

mkr said:


> Alcohol withdrawal symptoms?



Maybe or nerve damage from when she hurt her shoulder while shooting that video when she was still married to nick cannon.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Again with the night gown on Live *face palm*





Mariah's legs look better in videos than in pictures.


----------



## Sassys

6/1/16


----------



## V0N1B2

Why the hosiery with the open-toed shoes?
Why not just footless spanx if she needs to corral?
Ladies? Help me understand this mess.


----------



## mkr

She's been doing that for years.  Shh she thinks we don't know


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> 6/1/16


Looks like she needs a seeing eye dog or a wheelchair? !


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Why the hosiery with the open-toed shoes?
> Why not just footless spanx if she needs to corral?
> Ladies? Help me understand this mess.


Girl, ditto...


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> Why the hosiery with the open-toed shoes?
> Why not just footless spanx if she needs to corral?
> Ladies? Help me understand this mess.



We haven't seen leg skin for a long time. She doesn't want us to see her less than perfect legs, or rather, perhaps she has varicose veins or something that she feels should be hidden. Aging can be tough.


----------



## mkr

But for some reason she's more than happy to show us her less than perfect boobies.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Truvy: Well, these thighs haven't gone out of the house without lycra on them sice I was 14. 
Clairee: You were brought up right. 

- Steel Magnolias


----------



## mama13drama99

mkr said:


> Alcohol withdrawal symptoms?




Totally!


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> But for some reason she's more than happy to show us her less than perfect boobies.







WhitleyGilbert said:


> Truvy: Well, these thighs haven't gone out of the house without lycra on them sice I was 14.
> Clairee: You were brought up right.
> 
> - Steel Magnolias


Love that movie!


----------



## uhpharm01

mkr said:


> Alcohol withdrawal symptoms?



You're probably right about this one.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> Why the hosiery with the open-toed shoes?
> Why not just footless spanx if she needs to corral?
> Ladies? Help me understand this mess.



Mimi's not leaving the house without a pair of hosiery no matter the length of her dress.


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> But for some reason she's more than happy to show us her less than perfect boobies.


Cause when you pay for them you have to get your monies worth and show them off. Everyone I know who has a boob job dose the same thing,  shove them in your face any chance they get. The only women I know who don't show off their implants are breast cancer survivors.


----------



## White Orchid

Me too, even though I'm an absolute mess by the end of it.  The characters were great - very Southern I imagine (though I've never been).



Ladybug09 said:


> Love that movie!


----------



## bag-princess

*Nick Cannon will not sign papers to divorce Mariah Carey*





Mariah Carey has made it clear that she's completely moved on from  ex-husband and the father of her children Nick Cannon. But even though  the 46-year-old singer is also now engaged to billionaire James Packer,  Cannon is still refusing to sign their divorce papers.




According to TMZ,  sources close to the former couple revealed that Carey has been trying  to get Cannon to sign off the divorce papers for almost a year but he  will not budge. The 35-year-old actor has apparently repeatedly declined  to sign the agreement forms, which would finalise the divorce, and has  not explained why. In fact, TMZ says that Carey is getting frustrated  and she wants out now.






The couple separated in August 2014 and Cannon filed for the separation in December that year. Even though Cannon  is not in a relationship, Carey's been loved up with Australian  businessman Packer. The pair became engaged in January during an  intimate dinner in the city with Carey's friends and family present.


The engagement came eight months into their romance. Carey,  who is completely loved up, has made no attempt at disguising her  affection for the 48-year-old casino mogul, inviting him onto the stage  at her Valentine's Day show for a loving kiss. Earlier this year, the  pop diva described her relationship with Packer on Low Down with Diana as a "fantasy".


If Carry and Packer do get hitched, it will be Carey's  third marriage, having previously marrying Cannon, the father of her  four-year-old twins, and music executive Tommy Molotta in 1993. Packer  has also been married twice before. The businessman was married to first  wife Jodhi Meares for three years before parting ways in 2002. He  separated from his second wife Ericka, with whom he has three children,  in 2013.






http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nick-canno...=rss&utm_content=/rss/yahoous/news&yptr=yahoo


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Nick Cannon will not sign papers to divorce Mariah Carey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey has made it clear that she's completely moved on from  ex-husband and the father of her children Nick Cannon. But even though  the 46-year-old singer is also now engaged to billionaire James Packer,  Cannon is still refusing to sign their divorce papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to TMZ,  sources close to the former couple revealed that Carey has been trying  to get Cannon to sign off the divorce papers for almost a year but he  will not budge. The 35-year-old actor has apparently repeatedly declined  to sign the agreement forms, which would finalise the divorce, and has  not explained why. In fact, TMZ says that Carey is getting frustrated  and she wants out now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The couple separated in August 2014 and Cannon filed for the separation in December that year. Even though Cannon  is not in a relationship, Carey's been loved up with Australian  businessman Packer. The pair became engaged in January during an  intimate dinner in the city with Carey's friends and family present.
> 
> 
> The engagement came eight months into their romance. Carey,  who is completely loved up, has made no attempt at disguising her  affection for the 48-year-old casino mogul, inviting him onto the stage  at her Valentine's Day show for a loving kiss. Earlier this year, the  pop diva described her relationship with Packer on Low Down with Diana as a "fantasy".
> 
> 
> If Carry and Packer do get hitched, it will be Carey's  third marriage, having previously marrying Cannon, the father of her  four-year-old twins, and music executive Tommy Molotta in 1993. Packer  has also been married twice before. The businessman was married to first  wife Jodhi Meares for three years before parting ways in 2002. He  separated from his second wife Ericka, with whom he has three children,  in 2013.
> 
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nick-canno...=rss&utm_content=/rss/yahoous/news&yptr=yahoo



I think he's doing it so she can't marry James. Trying to protect his kids.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


>








lawd! what did i just witness!!!! 

Save​


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> lawd! what did i just witness!!!!
> 
> Save​



She has done some crazy sh$t, but that just really made me feel uncomfortable. 

Worst than this


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She has done some crazy sh$t, *but that just really made me feel uncomfortable. *
> 
> Worst than this





that is exactly how i felt!  much worse than that video!


----------



## berrydiva

Ah'mess.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Ah'mess.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


>




This is literally me like on weekends like with my friends pregaming


----------



## Sassys

New-New said:


> This is literally me like on weekends like with my friends pregaming



:weird:


----------



## LavenderIce

The one saving grace for me is, at least she was playing good old old school music.  New Edition, Al B, SWV.  The rest is dubteeeff?


----------



## Sassys

She keeps this up and she can kiss that Billionaire goodbye SMH


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The video wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't a constant loop of sloppiness. If it was just one or two snapchats or whatever the is, it would have been fine.


----------



## mkr

She's lost it.  Again.


----------



## pinkfeet

Sassys said:


> I think he's doing it so she can't marry James. Trying to protect his kids.



Protect his kids from what? Is the new man a known abuser or something?


----------



## Freckles1

What in God's name?


----------



## Sassys

pinkfeet said:


> Protect his kids from what? Is the new man a known abuser or something?



She's got engaged to a man she had only known for a few months. People with kids and common sense don't do dumb sh$t like that. If she was not a parent; have at it, but she has kids and you don't do dumb things like that. The longer Nick stalls, the longer it takes for Marian and James to really get to know one another.


----------



## pinkfeet

I think there is more to him stalling than that reason and honestly .. she is unhinged. Who is protecting her kids from her!!?? That is most troubling... she needs an intervention. Something.


----------



## Freckles1

She's lonely and spending time with whoever will hang out with her....


----------



## Stephie2800

Is she high or something????


----------



## mkr

Maybe he's dragging it out to give the billionaire time to come to his senses.


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> Be kind.


She walks in her shoes like Miss Piggy does...


----------



## Ladybug09

all that money to buy beautiful clothes, and she has no fashion sense...smh


----------



## bag-princess

just like Bey!!!!  SMH


----------



## knasarae

That video was truly painful to watch.  The only thing I agreed with is Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey.. love it.


----------



## Sassys

Freckles1 said:


> She's lonely and spending time with whoever will hang out with her....



I agree! She complained Nick was never around, but this billionaire isn't around either. Might as well find a billionaire in NYC where she lives or at least LA.


----------



## guccimamma

i just gave you my first "like"



WhitleyGilbert said:


> Truvy: Well, these thighs haven't gone out of the house without lycra on them sice I was 14.
> Clairee: You were brought up right.
> 
> - Steel Magnolias


----------



## Sassys

Father's Day


----------



## Sassys

6/19/16


----------



## guccimamma

i suspect she has had weight loss surgery.


----------



## mkr

And photoshop.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> i suspect she has had weight loss surgery.


She just makes me sad with all of this...nothing worse than watching someone who is talented continue to try to keep up with these young entertainers and look foolish in the process.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She just makes me sad with all of this...nothing worse than watching someone who is talented continue to try to keep up with these young entertainers and look foolish in the process.



Agree!!! You don't see Celine Dion acting like this.


----------



## DiorT

Her son has braces already?? Seems young.


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> Her son has braces already?? Seems young.


No, its the ice cream he's eating (makes your teeth blue).


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> Agree!!! You don't see Celine Dion acting like this.


Celine Dion is super skinny though.  She needs a bucket of chicken.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Celine Dion is super skinny though.  She needs a bucket of chicken.



Her size is irrelevant. She is not prancing around half naked for the camera, on a reality show, filming video's where she appears to be drunk/high


----------



## robtee

[emoji173]️


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think she had weight loss surgery just photoshop. Maybe a touch of lipo but nothing major.


----------



## LavenderIce

berrydiva said:


> She just makes me sad with all of this...nothing worse than watching someone who is talented continue to try to keep up with these young entertainers and look foolish in the process.





Sassys said:


> Her size is irrelevant. She is not prancing around half naked for the camera, on a reality show, filming video's where she appears to be drunk/high



Not to mention, she just did her first DJ set last night.  Her outfit.    She's really gone bananas.  Worse than her meltdown when she brought the ice cream to TRL.


----------



## mkr

Why do women get implants so big that they look saggy in tight clothing?


----------



## White Orchid

pixiejenna said:


> I don't think she had weight loss surgery just photoshop. Maybe a touch of lipo but nothing major.


A touch of lipo?!  Mate, they shoved an industrial-strength suction into that bod of hers!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Rouge H

OMG- that's all for now...​


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3392628
> View attachment 3392623
> View attachment 3392624
> View attachment 3392626


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>



LMAO!!! She is so going to lose this billionaire.


----------



## mkr

She is wearing panty hose under her thigh high's.


----------



## randr21

When you lose weight and feel even better abt urself, sometime, already healthy confidence goes up even more.  Good for her for rocking what she's got.  That's not to say i agree with her choice of clothing, but she is mariah dahling.


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> LMAO!!! She is so going to lose this billionaire.


Yeah, basically. Lol. But I mean, at least she's staying true to herself (?)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3392628
> View attachment 3392623
> View attachment 3392624
> View attachment 3392626



Lorthammercy!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks a mess, but she looks good. I can't help but love her. She's just so unapologetically her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Based on the pics I guess her "engagement" with her billionaire is over. She's advertising the goods pretty hard.


----------



## Lola69

I love her, but how many pairs of tights she has on? Her trying to look 20 is a bit much.


----------



## Sassys

Capri - 7/4/16


----------



## Sassys

Damn, her manager never stays home. And never wears clothes that fit her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

The pics with makeup are blurred anyone else notice that? Or is it a filter on her camera..


----------



## White Orchid

That hosiery, good God.  Are they like surgical ones or something?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

White Orchid said:


> That hosiery, good God.  Are they like surgical ones or something?


That's what I was thinking! They look like the kind you get to prevent blood clots!


----------



## bisousx

She's using photoshop apps. I can tell because her eye makeup is too dark in the first pic, which is one of the features on Facetune. Eh, if you're going to retouch your photos, put some time into learning it so it's not so obvious lol.


----------



## Sassys

Now we know why she was hiding her legs. WTF!


----------



## mkr

Well I can see why she wears all the stockings...


----------



## mama13drama99

She looks drunk as a skunk in that last picture.


----------



## Jayne1

Concentrating, very, very hard, with only two people to get her down those stairs…

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ving-with-billionaire-boyfriend-james-packer/


----------



## Hobbsy

Can she not walk without help? Or is she a drunk? 

I call it collecting!


----------



## LavenderIce

Drunk or not, those stairs look treacherous to maneuver, especially for a klutz like me.  I'd need assistance getting down too.


----------



## mama13drama99

mama13drama99 said:


> She looks drunk as a skunk in that last picture.



I don't buy the stairs being hard to descend being the (only) issue.  Her face, behind those glass, scream "I shouldn't have had all that wine before doing this! Who's idea was it anyway? I need to fire them!" She always needs help, even just walking.  She always appears to have had too much to drink (even when she's not holding a glass of something!) so this one picture is no exception IMO.  The stairs...pul-leeze [emoji57]!


----------



## White Orchid

Are those bruises on her legs?  She used to have a nice set of pins.


----------



## ilovenicebags

She looks sick to me. I wonder if besides from drinking she has another health problem. She also had this kind of bloated look at times. She doesn't look to be in good shape.


----------



## Sassys

Italy 7/6/16


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Italy 7/6/16
> View attachment 3403550
> 
> View attachment 3403548
> View attachment 3403551








What the actual f*** is she wearing?!? She looks like a madame who just rolled out of bed, threw on her industrial strength tights, a diamond necklace and sky-high-heels. An absolute mess.
If I saw her walking towards me I'd cross over to the other side of the street.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> What the actual f*** is she wearing?!? She looks like a madame who just rolled out of bed, threw on her industrial strength tights, a diamond necklace and sky-high-heels. An absolute mess.
> If I saw her walking towards me I'd cross over to the other side of the street.



She is dressing like the new manager. I looked at her instagram account one night, and she dresses like this. https://www.instagram.com/stellabulochnikov/


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> She is dressing like the new manager. I looked at her instagram account one night, and she dresses like this. https://www.instagram.com/stellabulochnikov/







Lawd, she is tackiness personified... looks like she has about a gallon of fillers injected into her cheeks 
Plus, she has no business calling herself a 'manager' because she has done nothing positive to improve Mariah or her career in recent times. How long has she been her manager?


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Lawd, she is tackiness personified... looks like she has about a gallon of fillers injected into her cheeks
> Plus, she has no business calling herself a 'manager' because she has done nothing positive to improve Mariah or her career in recent times. How long has she been her manager?



I believe she came on board a year ago


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Jayne1

What does the new BF see in her?  She doesn't mentally challenge him, she has no sense of humour and can only talk about herself.  She can't hold herself upright without assistance.  She lost her voice years ago. Do you think she's giving, in an intimate sense? Ha.

He doesn't need her, what the deal?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> What does the new BF see in her?  *She doesn't mentally challenge him, she has no sense of humour and can only talk about herself.*  She can't hold herself upright without assistance.  She lost her voice years ago. Do you think she's giving, in an intimate sense? Ha.
> 
> He doesn't need her, what the deal?



How do you know this? Plenty of men are with woman who don't mentally challenge them (they like it that way).


----------



## ChanelMommy

The picture of her & her kids are adorable. The ones with her fiance? faux pas. He's not easy on the eyes either.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> How do you know this? Plenty of men are with woman who don't mentally challenge them (they like it that way).



Well, we've heard her interviews and know she has only one interest -- herself. She loves to talk about herself and repeats the same things in every interview.  Did you know she was a beauty school dropout? Did you know she suffered more than anyone to carry those babies?  

I know there are men who don't like to be mentally challenged by a woman, but they have other attributes that satisfy or appeal to these men.

There are many famous and talented women who would love the guy, since he's so rich.  Considering he can pick amongst many women, what do you suppose Mariah has that is the attraction?


----------



## mkr

Um, he has boobs.  Man boobs.  Moobs.


----------



## CobaltBlu

He wears crocs, too.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
He always looks bemused by her. Maybe she has some kind of spark of life that is missing from his life. 

I think she could have sprinted down those stairs in a pair of sky high Loubies. Flat feet is what was throwing her off her game, dolls! 

I hope they are happy and make it, because of dem babies. She needs a billionaire, if anyone does.

She needs to stop shopping in the part of Sears where grannies by slips though.
Just walk through Sears like the rest of us, MiMi!


----------



## mkr

Maybe she's his beard.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Maybe she's his beard.



Funny -- but remember how she wouldn't have sex with Nick until married.  So beard… maybe and engaged forever.


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> She is wearing panty hose under her thigh high's.


haha, she is!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> Italy 7/6/16
> View attachment 3403550
> 
> View attachment 3403548
> View attachment 3403551


Drunk or stoned? [emoji6]

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

Lounorada said:


> Lawd, she is tackiness personified... looks like she has about a gallon of fillers injected into her cheeks
> Plus, she has no business calling herself a 'manager' because she has done nothing positive to improve Mariah or her career in recent times. How long has she been her manager?


Seeing this gif is seriously making me want to watch coming to America, I might have to find that DVD this weekend.  .  .


Jayne1 said:


> Funny -- but remember how she wouldn't have sex with Nick until married.  So beard… maybe and engaged forever.


Oooh I like this theory! But still why her he could surely get a much cheaper beard. Maybe he's taking the Yeazus route, I need a overly hypersexualized woman in my life to prove that he's really straight. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

Seems that, wearing slips as clothing is in. I was shopping today at Banana Republic and came across this... No, Banana does not sell night gowns.


----------



## mama13drama99

Hobbsy said:


> Drunk or stoned? [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using PurseForum mobile app



BOTH!!! Plus add in overall hot mess!


----------



## Stephie2800

Sassys said:


> Italy 7/6/16
> View attachment 3403550
> 
> View attachment 3403548
> View attachment 3403551



What is she wearing!!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Sassys said:


> Seems that, wearing slips as clothing is in. I was shopping today at Banana Republic and came across this... No, Banana does not sell night gowns.
> 
> 
> ]



Hah!  I was too young for this in the 80s and I'm too old for it now.


----------



## White Orchid

Not that anything's wrong with that, lol???

I would not be seen dead in crocs.  Ever.  They have to be the ugliest shoes known to mankind!



CobaltBlu said:


> He wears crocs, too.  Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> He always looks bemused by her. Maybe she has some kind of spark of life that is missing from his life.
> 
> I think she could have sprinted down those stairs in a pair of sky high Loubies. Flat feet is what was throwing her off her game, dolls!
> 
> I hope they are happy and make it, because of dem babies. She needs a billionaire, if anyone does.
> 
> She needs to stop shopping in the part of Sears where grannies by slips though.
> Just walk through Sears like the rest of us, MiMi!


----------



## mkr

I kinda think she wants a billionaire because she has to have the finest of everything.  A millionaire isn't going to cut it.


----------



## New-New

He's not that bad looking of a guy like idk why y'all think that. No fashion sense but not bad looking. Or maybe I'm blinded by his net worth. That's totally a possibility. But I'd bang. Lord knows I've done worse.


----------



## Fab41

ah mimi just needs, deserves a man who adores her despite her kookieness.. he just happens to be a billionaire.. she's not exactly poor so no one can say she's just golddigging.. for now, for forever... gotta try for happiness..


----------



## pinky7129

Fab41 said:


> ah mimi just needs, deserves a man who adores her despite her kookieness.. he just happens to be a billionaire.. she's not exactly poor so no one can say she's just golddigging.. for now, for forever... gotta try for happiness..



A man we all need


----------



## Sasha2012

They don't mind flaunting their love and lavish lifestyle.

And Mariah Carey and James Packer appear to be as happy as ever as they continue to enjoy a luxurious getaway on the Mediterranean.

The 46-year-old singer shared a photo to Instagram on Wednesday of her and her fiancé James putting on a glamorous display.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ianc-James-Packer-looks-on.html#ixzz4ELbQio3W


----------



## pixiejenna

The photoshop is strong in these pictures lol

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

She must of had the gastric bypass,  She is thinner every picture.

And still with the stockings...


----------



## White Orchid

She *should* be able to afford someone with better Photoshopping skills, but alas...


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:


> How do you know this? Plenty of men are with woman who don't mentally challenge them (they like it that way).



You can say that again.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sasha2012 said:


> They don't mind flaunting their love and lavish lifestyle.
> 
> And Mariah Carey and James Packer appear to be as happy as ever as they continue to enjoy a luxurious getaway on the Mediterranean.
> 
> The 46-year-old singer shared a photo to Instagram on Wednesday of her and her fiancé James putting on a glamorous display.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ianc-James-Packer-looks-on.html#ixzz4ELbQio3W


Giving 90's biker sl*t vibes. Smh


----------



## arnott

She looks super thin coming down those stairs.       And unassisted too!


----------



## mkr

She's missing an arm...


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like she was copied and pasted into those pictures.


----------



## mkr

Holy h*ll she's carrying her own jacket!


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey shared tender snaps on Instagram on Thursday of herself with twins Moroccan and Monroe aboard her fiance's yacht on the French Riviera.

The 46-year-old singing superstar in one snap hugged five-year-old Moroccan as he sat in her lap.

'#rocky', Maria wrote in the caption for her nearly four million followers on Twitter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roe-holiday-French-Riviera.html#ixzz4EW6MMsXZ


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been accused of altering her image for publications before.

But it seems as though Mariah Carey isn't at all fazed by such controversies, as she appears fantastically svelte on the cover of hthe new issues of Clash magazine.

The 46-year-old superstar drew the ire of Jezebel, which alleged the way she looked in the photo was not believable.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...otoshopping-Instagram-snap.html#ixzz4EbsxDfQV


----------



## berrydiva

She pains my heart.


----------



## mkr

She looks better in that outfit than any of the others.  Especially with her puffed up face covered.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oh Mimi, why? You don't need to do all this crapola. You're trying too hard.


----------



## Lola69

She is pretty on her own she doesn't need to try to act like a 20 year old. Her fiancé obviously loves her the way she is.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Why photoshop when the other pics show her true self? What is the point lol


----------



## AEGIS

That little boy looks just like his daddy


----------



## Sasha2012

In recent days her cleavage on permanent display during her family holiday on the French Riviera.

And on Tuesday pop star Mariah Carey continued to flaunt her ample assets as she stepped out in St Tropez.

Wearing a cream-and-white-coloured slinky dress, the Touch My Body hitmaker oozed confidence - despite the many tan lines visible across her breasts, shoulders and chest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tect-sun-St-Tropez-getaway.html#ixzz4EtDf9GyQ


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Jesus help her.
That is the worst application of fake tan, ever. Mess.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Jesus help her.
> That is the worst application of fake tan, ever. Mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

His chest is almost as big as hers.






As a matter of fact he's probably about the same size she was before her boob job.


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am in need of prayer after seeing some things on this last page.


----------



## Swanky

lol
Her babies are presh, it's all I have


----------



## mkr

You all know you see that tiny white spot at the crotch in her too short skirt.  It was about to get ugly.


----------



## New-New

Y'all can say what y'all want to but I appreciate how unabashedly Mariah Mimi is like she has no qualms throwing on a pair of mules and a micro mini serving Long Island  divorcee looks and I'm so here for it


----------



## zinacef

Who is her stylist ?  Does she have a glam team?  She got the money to have a full time staff to do everything for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

In recent days she's had her cleavage on permanent display during her family holiday on the French Riviera.

And on Tuesday pop star Mariah Carey continued to flaunt her ample assets as she enjoyed a spot of shopping at the Dior store in St Tropez.

Wearing a cream-and-white-coloured slinky dress, the Touch My Body hitmaker oozed confidence - despite the many tan lines visible across her breasts, shoulders and chest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tect-sun-St-Tropez-getaway.html#ixzz4EugsU7vH


----------



## AEGIS

She does look thinner.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Someone's been to the LaLohan Institute of Fake Tanning, I see.


----------



## mkr

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Someone's been to the LaLohan Institute of Fake Tanning, I see.


That must be where she left her bra...


----------



## dangerouscurves

If only she'd stop wearing platform heels, she might not have to have people help her walking.
Why does she feel the need to wear high heels all the time? I wonder if she sleeps in them too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> That must be where she left her bra...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mama13drama99

She's so trashy! Trash/rubbish!


----------



## Sasha2012

It's a star-studded night attended by arguably some of the most beautiful people in the world.

And Mariah Carey wasn't about to let the gaggle of supermodels attending Leonardo DiCaprio's glitzy St Tropez fundraiser on Wednesday night upstage her.

The singer wowed in a classic ball gown in an ultra daring cut as she made her arrival at the annual charity extravaganza.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rio-s-fundraiser-St-Tropez.html#ixzz4F1gFK6eu


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She's ALWAYS getting photographed in these awkward getting-out-of boats and going up-and-down stairs situations! [emoji26]


----------



## LavenderIce

Chloe_chick999 said:


> She's ALWAYS getting photographed in these awkward getting-out-of boats and going up-and-down stairs situations! [emoji26]



And she never looks graceful doing it.


----------



## berrydiva

Only because this came across my timeline.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

LavenderIce said:


> And she never looks graceful doing it.


Right? Lol at the 3rd pic.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Only because this came across my timeline.







[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/sassys1010/media/Gifs/tumblr_inline_mvef73k5qQ1qfnkys_zps0a5a1376.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Only because this came across my timeline.




Why do they keep letting her do this? Is this a joke


----------



## berrydiva

^


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Why do they keep letting her do this? Is this a joke



OMG!! Amazing! There's another one?! Well at least she knows more english now. This is officially stuck in my head. "Kennnnnn LEeeeeeeeee!!!"


----------



## mkr

What Mariah needs is a swift kick in the @ss from someone who isn't afraid of p!ssing her off.  She is a huge diva and surrounds herself with yes men.  She's a mess and no one will tell her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Only because this came across my timeline.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] OMG! Saw that one. It's so funny!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

She's serving us Ken Lee realness at 2:12.  



Sassys said:


> Why do they keep letting her do this? Is this a joke


----------



## Vienna

She looks like a hot mess yet again.... #yawn


----------



## Sassys

Night Club in Capri, Italy on Sunday


----------



## uhpharm01

LavenderIce said:


> She's serving us Ken Lee realness at 2:12.


That's a dirty Shame. Oh lawd


----------



## mkr

uhpharm01 said:


> That's a dirty Shame. Oh lawd


What?  That last picture with her wrinkly sagging left arm?  Yes, yes it is.  Someone in the PS dept. is out of work.


----------



## uhpharm01

mkr said:


> What?  That last picture with her wrinkly sagging left arm?  Yes, yes it is.  Someone in the PS dept. is out of work.


I was talking about that person on the Spanish version of music idol that was referring to Mariah's song as Ken Lee but it's really called "can't live"


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> I was talking about that person on the Spanish version of music idol that was referring to Mariah's song as Ken Lee but it's really called "can't live"



LOL, the song is called "Without You"


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> LOL, the song is called "Without You"


Lol thanks. My bad.


----------



## Sassys

*EXCLUSIVE: 'If Nick had moved on quickly like that... everyone would have called him a gigolo.' Nick Cannon’s dad lashes out at Mariah Carey nuptials to billionaire James Packer and says his son was desperate to save his marriage *

*TV evangelist James Cannon says that the timing of Mariah Carey's wedding announcement at the start of this year is 'suspicious'*
*He says that if his son, Nick, had done the same he'd be called 'a player'*
*Mariah and Nick, who have four-year-old twins were married for six years until they separated two years ago*
*Since then, Nick hasn't publicly dated, whereas Mariah was quick to move on with Australian billionaire tycoon James Packer*
*Mariah and Packer are engaged and have a wedding planned for early 2017 *
*James Cannon claims that Nick wanted to get outside marriage guidance before calling it quits*
*On social media, however, it appears Mariah, 46, and Nick remain on good terms after their separation*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-desperate-save-marriage.html#ixzz4FRH5nNpP


----------



## mkr

Why did they divorce?  I forget.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Why did they divorce?  I forget.



It was never said, but Mariah constantly complained Nick was never around. A few songs on her last album was about him never being around; which is crazy because this new guy lives in a different country and she rarely sees him. Nick was working to keep up with her extravagant demands.


----------



## uhpharm01

mkr said:


> Why did they divorce?  I forget.


nick was the one that filed for divorce


----------



## Wildflower22

But I didn't think they were actually divorced yet?


----------



## uhpharm01

Wildflower22 said:


> But I didn't think they were actually divorced yet?


Mariah had been trying to get Nick to sign the divorce papers. If I remember correctly.


----------



## mkr

Wasn't she kinda going crazy again and accusing him of cheating?


----------



## rose60610

OK, I don't keep up with many celebrities all that much, and there's a lot of views of MC. A few pages back there were photos of her dripping with diamonds. One of my favorite pastimes is drooling over diamonds. Is there a close-up photo of MC's latest engagement ring somewhere? Is it larger or smaller than a golf ball?


----------



## Sassys

rose60610 said:


> OK, I don't keep up with many celebrities all that much, and there's a lot of views of MC. A few pages back there were photos of her dripping with diamonds. One of my favorite pastimes is drooling over diamonds. Is there a close-up photo of MC's latest engagement ring somewhere? Is it larger or smaller than a golf ball?



Google it


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Google it


 Girl, this made me chuckle!


----------



## mama13drama99

rose60610 said:


> OK, I don't keep up with many celebrities all that much, and there's a lot of views of MC. A few pages back there were photos of her dripping with diamonds. One of my favorite pastimes is drooling over diamonds. Is there a close-up photo of MC's latest engagement ring somewhere? Is it larger or smaller than a golf ball?



Sigh...some times I strongly dislike the PF.  And considering...never mind.  Here you go:



Rose60610, that wasn't hard for me to post at all!


----------



## White Orchid

mama13drama99 said:


> Sigh...some times I HATE NASTINESS of the PF.  And considering...never mind.  Here you go:
> View attachment 3420811
> 
> 
> Rose60610, that wasn't hard for me to post at all!


But it in all fairness, it's not THAT hard to Google it either.  "Mariah's engagement ring."  Kinda simple if you ask me lol.


----------



## mkr

I didn't take it as nastiness.  Google knows everything.


----------



## mama13drama99

White Orchid said:


> But it in all fairness, it's not THAT hard to Google it either.  "Mariah's engagement ring."  Kinda simple if you ask me lol.





mkr said:


> I didn't take it as nastiness.  Google knows everything.



To each his own.  That one of the great things about us as individuals...even our thoughts are our own.  I edited my sentiment.  I don't mind saying that it was strong.


----------



## rose60610

Thanks Guys!  PFer's are the best! It's true you can Google just about anything.


----------



## mama13drama99

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been enjoying a blissful summer holiday off the Amalfi Coast.

And it seems that Mariah Carey and her fiancé James Packer were making the most of their extended break, letting loose as they partied the night away in Capri, Italy on Sunday.

Hitting the dancefloor at the Vv Night Club with the chart-topping superstar, 46, and her 48-year-old billionaire beau were seen throwing some seriously saucy shapes as they set up camp near the DJ's deck.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Packer-Italian-nightclub.html#ixzz4FTn4Ibuh


----------



## NicolesCloset

They look really into each other [emoji307]


----------



## Vienna

Isn't he a billionaire that has lost a lot of his fortune from bad business deals?


----------



## bisousx

People are so forgiving with Mariah and so harsh on Gwen Stefani for acting like a high schooler in love. 

Anyways FWIW it's nice to see a rich man with a woman who's his own age.


----------



## Jayne1

This is funny:

_"Mariah Carey only enters a restaurant to her own songs, according to spies in Capri, Italy._

_Diners at the famed Ristorante Aurora were stunned when, after a quiet dinner on Sunday, at 11 p.m. a loud Mariah song suddenly blasted, and in walked the star with her fiancé, James Packer, in tow._

_“She literally had an entrance song,” our spy marveled._

_Carey was “charismatic,” telling stories and having a blast with a group of 10 people, including Uma Thurman’s ex Arki Busson._

_Mariah’s songs played all night. At one point, when someone at her table shouted, “Hey, let’s put on something more upbeat,” the staff played her hit “Fantasy,” and everyone went crazy._

_Our spy says it seemed like her entourage “brought the playlist and asked the restaurant to play it.”_

_The witness added, “She was in a great mood and was nice to everyone, even posing for some pictures with some kids.”_

_Carey has been vacationing with billionaire Packer, on his yacht, along with her 5-year-old twins."_

http://pagesix.com/2016/07/25/maria...n-music/?_ga=1.95487900.1623672801.1469396136


----------



## Suzie

Nope, he's still a billionaire.


----------



## New-New

Mariah looks like 3 glasses of wine deep at all times and like tbh that's been my summer #mood honestly


----------



## mkr

That's why she  needs help walking.  Someone's always holding her up.


----------



## White Orchid

She probably has to be blind drunk to be intimate with James


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sigh... I used to be a fan of the old Mariah. Maybe when she became Emancipated and turned into Mimi is when I lost her.
Now she always looks like she's trying too hard.

Can someone plz explain why she wears sunglasses at night?

Is she high or drunk? Maybe? Surely?


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Sigh... I used to be a fan of the old Mariah. Maybe when she became Emancipated and turned into Mimi is when I lost her.
> Now she always looks like she's trying too hard.
> 
> Can someone plz explain why she wears sunglasses at night?
> 
> Is she high or drunk? Maybe? Surely?


Lots of celebs tend to wear them to hide their bloodshot eyes or to avoid the camera flashes. Mimi wears them because she's just fabulous dahling. Didn't Liz Taylor do the same? Think that's where she initially got it from....I could be wrong.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Well Liz was definitely drunk & high on pills.

I agree with the person that said Mariah always looks like she's 3 glasses of wine deep.


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> She probably has to be blind drunk to be intimate with James



To be fair, none of her men have been attractive. Luis Miguel maybe. I thought Nick Cannon was cute when I was growing up but his Gigolo song killed it for me.


----------



## mkr

Didn't she date Luis Miguel?  I think he might have been handsome.  I don't recall.


----------



## Sasha2012

*'I wish it hadn't happened that way!' Lingerie-clad Mariah Carey never thought she'd divorce Nick Cannon or find love with 'regular, normal' billionaire James Packer*

As she prepares to walk down the aisle for a third time at breakneck speed, even this pop diva is surprised at herself.

Mariah Carey has revealed she never thought she would be saying 'I do' again, especially after having children with husband number two.

The 46-year-old sat down with Complex magazine to talk love and loss while posing up in some very saucy lingerie for the August/September issue.

'But life happens and it was supposed to happen. It's fine. For [twins Monroe and Moroccan], I wish it hadn't happened that way.'

Mariah - who was also previously married to music producer Tommy Mottola from 1993 to 1998 - also revealed she was not looking to find love again, let alone another husband when she was introduced to James Packer, who she was told was 'a regular, normal person' - aside from being a billionaire, of course.

The couple had been dating less than a year when James - who also has two marriages under his belt - proposed in January with a 35-carat diamond ring.

Mariah said the couple have a similar sense of humour and give each other the space they need to excel in their various fields.

'I don't expect him to be at every little thing that I do, and vice versa. He's got a lot of stuff on his plate and so do I. There's a mutual understanding.'

When asked if getting two moguls married was like a business merger, the singer confessed it is a little difficult, hinting that a pre-nup was being drawn up.

'We would like for it not to be a big thing, but the reality is it has to be because there's things that are specifically mine, and he's got huge friggin' conglomerate stuff and I'm not looking to take that from him. So it has to be dealt with.

'Anytime you get married to somebody [it does] - and I should know.'

'This'll be marriage number three. My bishop said to me, ''I don't want you to go Elizabeth Taylor on me!''' I said, ''I'm not'' - and then I said ''Bye.''

Mariah said she tries to not share too much about their relationship as, after all, her billionaire Aussie love is kind of a big deal.

'He's a private businessman and there are a lot of things with his companies that I just can't talk about. It's just not good for me to do.'

She did share one tidbit - James has long been a massive Mariah fan and still has different Mariah playlists set up in his iPod.

The fact he is a fan is a good thing, the hitmaker said: 'Actually, if he didn't like my music, then how would I be able to handle him being around when all I'm doing is creating? It's cool.'

It is not known if James will make an appearance in Mariah's new eight-part docuseries, Mariah's World, set to air in the fall.

Throwing a little shade at The Kardashians, she said her show will not be about keeping up with theirs.

'Some of us talk about other people and what they do and la la la. But I'm not that person.'

Her show will still give fans an insider look at her life however, 'In the beginning I was like, ''Fine, we can document the tour, we can show what's happening behind the scenes, with the singers, the dancers, the this, the that. You can see me when I'm on stage, I'll talk—blah blah blah.''

'But what I started to realize is that my best moments are off the cuff.'

Mariah will also be on the small screen a lot in the next year or so with the star signing a three-picture deal to direct, executive produce, and star in original movies for the Hallmark Channel as well.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...l-billionaire-James-Packer.html#ixzz4FXYuhSfo


----------



## White Orchid

bisousx said:


> To be fair, none of her men have been attractive. Luis Miguel maybe. I thought Nick Cannon was cute when I was growing up but his Gigolo song killed it for me.


I still think Nick's cute but then again I'm partial to "chocolate" lol.


----------



## mkr

Are those photos from 1997? Cuz that's how long it's been since she looked like that.


----------



## bisousx

I get it what Mariah's saying. If your partner is still in that stage of life where they're hustling hard and working to build their fortune, it can and usually will take a toll on a relationship. So maybe Mariah's found her match and can enjoy her life with someone who's also at the same place in life.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> I get it what Mariah's saying. If your partner is still in that stage of life where they're hustling hard and working to build their fortune, it can and usually will take a toll on a relationship. So maybe Mariah's found her match and can enjoy her life with someone who's also at the same place in life.



Her biggest issue with Nick, was he was never around. Not only is James not around, he lives in another country. What is the point of marrying someone who doesn't even live in the same country and she has stated she is not moving to Australia (and I am sure Nick won't allow her to move their kids their). Clearly she is marrying this man for the money (why spend mine, when I can spend yours).


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Her biggest issue with Nick, was he was never around. Not only is James not around, he lives in another country. What is the point of marrying someone who doesn't even live in the same country and she has stated she is not moving to Australia (and I am sure Nick won't allow her to move their kids their). Clearly she is marrying this man for the money (why spend mine, when I can spend yours).



Maybe the relationship's still in the honeymoon stage, too new for her to realize this. And when they do spend time together it's one extravagant time, something Nick couldn't afford. I don't think it's for his money.. She really doesn't need it. Status of being with a billionaire, perhaps.


----------



## knasarae

Yea I have to agree with @Sassys , seems like Mariah contradicted herself in that interview.  You guys have a "mutual understanding" not to have to spend all your time together to pursue your different career choices... but that's exactly what you complained about Nick doing?  I've always thought Nick was kinda corny but honestly I thought he put up with a lot from her.  I hope he's in a good a place and they are truly getting along for their kids.


----------



## vornado

Jayne1 said:


> This is funny:
> 
> _"Mariah Carey only enters a restaurant to her own songs, according to spies in Capri, Italy._
> 
> _Diners at the famed Ristorante Aurora were stunned when, after a quiet dinner on Sunday, at 11 p.m. a loud Mariah song suddenly blasted, and in walked the star with her fiancé, James Packer, in tow._
> 
> _“She literally had an entrance song,” our spy marveled._
> 
> _Carey was “charismatic,” telling stories and having a blast with a group of 10 people, including Uma Thurman’s ex Arki Busson._
> 
> _Mariah’s songs played all night. At one point, when someone at her table shouted, “Hey, let’s put on something more upbeat,” the staff played her hit “Fantasy,” and everyone went crazy._
> 
> _Our spy says it seemed like her entourage “brought the playlist and asked the restaurant to play it.”_
> 
> _The witness added, “She was in a great mood and was nice to everyone, even posing for some pictures with some kids.”_
> 
> _Carey has been vacationing with billionaire Packer, on his yacht, along with her 5-year-old twins."_
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2016/07/25/maria...n-music/?_ga=1.95487900.1623672801.1469396136



I just can't stop laughing. What is her entrance song?it like that? I am wondering if she was getting into the restaurant like what she did in the mv.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Didn't she date Luis Miguel?  I think he might have been handsome.  I don't recall.





he is better looking than jamie p., let's be fair, the most redeeming feature of jamie p. is his bank account


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> His chest is almost as big as hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact he's probably about the same size she was before her boob job.


U are too much!! Lol


Sasha2012 said:


> They've been enjoying a blissful summer holiday off the Amalfi Coast.
> 
> And it seems that Mariah Carey and her fiancé James Packer were making the most of their extended break, letting loose as they partied the night away in Capri, Italy on Sunday.
> 
> Hitting the dancefloor at the Vv Night Club with the chart-topping superstar, 46, and her 48-year-old billionaire beau were seen throwing some seriously saucy shapes as they set up camp near the DJ's deck.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Packer-Italian-nightclub.html#ixzz4FTn4Ibuh


Mimi is an older Paris Hilton


White Orchid said:


> I still think Nick's cute but then again I'm partial to "chocolate" lol.


Lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## limom

Imo, Mimi likes James because he treats her like a queen. 
The same went down with Nick who was in awe of Mimi until he realized that she was human after all.
The nail on the coffin in that relationship was Nick's reckless mouth not his schedule.


----------



## mkr

She looks high.


----------



## BadAzzBish

mkr said:


> She looks high.


Or drunk [emoji43]


----------



## zen1965

Or both...


----------



## mama13drama99

My guess is it ALWAYS both!


----------



## berrydiva

I couldn't see Mimi high...she strikes me as your classic functional drunk just with enough money to drink the good stuff to avoid the bad hangover.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I couldn't see Mimi high...she strikes me as your classic functional drunk just with enough money to drink the good stuff to avoid the bad hangover.


I agree with every word except one.  functional.  Someone's always holding her up.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I agree with every word except one.  functional.  Someone's always holding her up.


Lol. Very true.


----------



## mkr




----------



## New-New

berrydiva said:


> I couldn't see Mimi high...she strikes me as your classic functional drunk just with enough money to drink the good stuff to avoid the bad hangover.


Living the dream


----------



## Sassys

Beverly Hills restaurant Mr. Chow


----------



## mkr

I see a double chin.

She really loves those fishnets.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, seeing that up close with the body glitter really shows all the effort to get dolled up for these outings.  Do you think these stars actually eat when they go to the hot spot restaurants?  I would!  But I love to eat.


----------



## afsweet

if I were wearing such high uncomfortable shoes all the time, I'd definitely need someone to hold me up too. you go girl!


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, seeing that up close with the body glitter really shows all the effort to get dolled up for these outings.  Do you think these stars actually eat when they go to the hot spot restaurants?  I would!  But I love to eat.


Now that you pointed it out, it's all I can see.


----------



## mkr

Don't fishnets hurt your feet when you wear them in tight high heels?


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Don't fishnets hurt your feet when you wear them in tight high heels?



Why would they feel any different from regular tights?


----------



## bisousx

Sassys said:


> Why would they feel any different from regular tights?



They actually do hurt a little around the toes. But it's not like Mariah's going to wear some cheap fishnets from Hot Topic.


----------



## Sassys

bisousx said:


> They actually do hurt a little around the toes. But it's not like Mariah's going to wear some cheap fishnets from Hot Topic.



Oh, okay. I've never worn fishnets. She walks from the car to the restaurant, so I highly doubt she walks that much.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3430964
> View attachment 3430965
> View attachment 3430966


Oh Mariah! At least I can say she remains true to herself.


----------



## mkr

I wonder if Mariah remembers how to drive a car.


----------



## knasarae

Is it true, I read Nick Cannon is dating Chilli from TLC?


----------



## caitlin1214

lanasyogamama said:


> Do you think these stars actually eat when they go to the hot spot restaurants?  I would!  But I love to eat.


Me, too! I'd be all about the dumplings and/or the crispy duck.


----------



## vornado

knasarae said:


> Is it true, I read Nick Cannon is dating Chilli from TLC?



Wow, is that usher's ex?


----------



## uhpharm01

vornado said:


> Wow, is that usher's ex?


Yes. 
http://www.bet.com/news/music/2013/10/22/chilli-opens-up-about-usher-split.html


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I wonder if Mariah remembers how to drive a car.


Considering she seems to be in a perpetual state of inebriation, she probably doesn't even remember what she had for breakfast.


----------



## dangerouscurves

At least she leaves her lips alone.


----------



## deltalady

knasarae said:


> Is it true, I read Nick Cannon is dating Chilli from TLC?


He said no on The Breakfast Club this morning.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LavenderIce

The kids are adorable.  Monroe's pose.


----------



## mkr

LavenderIce said:


> The kids are adorable.  Monroe's pose.


She's gonna be such a brat, living in all that over the top fabulousness.  Look at Mariah's "kids night out" outfit.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> She's gonna be such a brat, living in all that over the top fabulousness.  Look at Mariah's "kids night out" outfit.



It seems Roc is the one that is a bit bratty. He is always throwing a tantrum. Monroe seems very laid back.


----------



## Sasha2012

After more than a quarter-century in show business, a star learns how to make an exit.

On Tuesday night, Mariah Carey demonstrated that rule is as applicable offstage as on.

The 46-year-old was spotted leaving Malibu's premiere celebrity hot spot, Nobu, wearing a breathtaking white outfit that played up her curves to dinner with her entourage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...new-Mariah-s-World-trailer.html#ixzz4GyNzrGzR


----------



## mkr

When Mariah's thread gets new posts, does anyone else think, "Mariah what did you do now?" before you click on it?


----------



## Junkenpo

I like this thread.  It seems like affectionate, gentle ribbing born of love of Mariah from a bunch of aunties.  It's a lot less "sharp" feeling in here than some other of the gossip threads.


----------



## mari_merry

Mariah Carey attended an event honoring United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-moon in Los Angeles on August 10, 2016







Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-biker-inspired-getup.html#ixzz4H07VoE3u


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> When Mariah's thread gets new posts, does anyone else think, "Mariah what did you do now?" before you click on it?


Yes I think what did she do/wear lol.


mari_merry said:


> Mariah Carey attended an event honoring United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-moon in Los Angeles on August 10, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-biker-inspired-getup.html#ixzz4H07VoE3u


That bra really classes up her outfit for the UN event.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

She should sing Forever Drunk.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mari_merry said:


> Mariah Carey attended an event honoring United Nations Secretary General Ban Ki-moon in Los Angeles on August 10, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nging-biker-inspired-getup.html#ixzz4H07VoE3u



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] She outdid herself!


----------



## mkr

She looks like she might be sober in the black outfit.  Maybe.   Or at least not about to hit the pavement.


----------



## Stephie2800

Yikes, can her fashion sense get any worse??


----------



## zen1965

Did she know what kind of event she would be attending? [emoji33]


----------



## mkr

Mariah is way too rich and famous to care.  She earned every penny and does what she wants with no apologies.  Can't fault her for it but dayum everyday I think


----------



## Wildflower22

At least she's wearing a bra!


----------



## mari_merry

zen1965 said:


> Did she know what kind of event she would be attending? [emoji33]


My thoughts, exactly!


----------



## Sasha2012

Stephie2800 said:


> Yikes, can her fashion sense get any worse??


She looks stuffed in that leather fit. Reminds me of a scene from White Chicks.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Junkenpo said:


> I like this thread.  It seems like affectionate, gentle ribbing born of love of Mariah from a bunch of aunties.  It's a lot less "sharp" feeling in here than some other of the gossip threads.



I agree.  I think we are mostly fans who get a little embarrassed for her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pixiejenna said:


> Yes I think what did she do/wear lol.
> 
> That bra really classes up her outfit for the UN event.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I see what you did there.  [emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

lanasyogamama said:


> I agree.  I think we are mostly fans who get a little embarrassed for her.



That's so true. I'm a fan, or was. I have all her albums until the Emancipation of Mimi.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> That's so true. I'm a fan, or was. I have all her albums until the Emancipation of Mimi.


The Emancipation was a really good album, I'd put it in her top 5.  Her vocals were great, the production was great.  For me, her best ones, in no particular order, were Emancipation, Mariah, Butterfly and Music Box.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> The Emancipation was a really good album, I'd put it in her top 5.  Her vocals were great, the production was great.  For me, her best ones, in no particular order, were Emancipation, Mariah, Butterfly and Music Box.



How dare you not have Glitter on your list!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> How dare you not have Glitter on your list!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Glitter was good too.


----------



## AEGIS

mkr said:


> When Mariah's thread gets new posts, does anyone else think, "Mariah what did you do now?" before you click on it?



I think Mariah...what did you WEAR now?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> How dare you not have Glitter on your list!


LOL! I actually lowkey like Glitter.


----------



## mkr




----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


>


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> LOL! I actually lowkey like Glitter.



"All My Life" is my jam!


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> "All My Life" is my jam!


That album has some iconic tracks like "reflections" and "lead the way" get me in my feelings


----------



## Sasha2012

She's in the midst of Super Sweet Fantasy Tour.

And Mariah Carey put on her signature titillating display as she performed a storm at Vegas' Caesar's Palace on Saturday.

The 46-year-old singer flaunted her enviable legs, as well as her impressive vocals to her 1 to Infinity album, in an extremely eye-popping thigh high split gown.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...igh-high-splits-Vegas-tour.html#ixzz4Ieq1zghM





\


----------



## Sasha2012

*Mariah Carey’s HIV-Positive Sister Arrested for Prostitution, Police Warn Clients to Contact Doctors: Report*

Mariah Carey’s estranged older sister, Alison Carey, was arrested on a prostitution charge in Saugerties, New York, on Friday, August 26, according to reports.

Alison, 55, was arrested after she solicited money from an undercover Saugerties police officer, who was posing as a customer, in exchange for sexual favors, _The Daily Freeman_reported.

According to the local newspaper, Alison (who is HIV-positive) was prostituting out of an unidentified local hotel for approximately one week. She was advertising her services via online ads. Police are urging anyone who may have had a sexual encounter with Alison to contact their doctors.

During the arrest, Alison reportedly identified herself as Mariah’s sister; Saugerties police chief Joseph Sinagra later confirmed the claim with an Internet search.

In one of Alison’s online ads — which was posted at 6:18 p.m. on Friday night, according to _The Daily Freeman_ — she quoted her famous sister’s 1995 hit “Fantasy.”

“Im a pretty lady looking for guys who are looking to have some fun and get into a world of pleasure that other woman just cant provide two you, woman with the ability to make the earth move for you and to get you to see stars,” Alison reportedly wrote. “Oh yea with me its, ‘ITS SUCH A SWEET, SWEET FANTASY BABY, WHEN I CLOSE MY EYES I COME AND TAKE YOU ON AND ON.’”

Police did not specify which website Alison listed her services on, but noted that they received a tip about the ads, which were also dated July 31 and August 15.

Alison was arraigned in Saugerties Town Court and sent to Ulster County Jail. She is due in court on Tuesday, August 30.

Earlier this year, Alison made a video plea to ask Mariah for assistance. In the clip, which was released in March by the _Daily Mail_, Alison begged, “Mariah, I love you. I desperately need your help. Please don’t abandon me like this.” The sisters (who share an older brother, Morgan Carey) have been estranged for years.






http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...tive-sister-arrested-for-prostitution-w436538


----------



## mkr

Mariah looks pretty good here.  Although she has on spanx panty hose.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Her sister looks so sad/lost. Poor soul. I hope she can find peace and sobriety someday.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey proved to be every inch the showgirl on Sunday evening as she prepared for her latest headline performance in Las Vegas – hours after her estranged sister’s arrest.

The singer, 46, gave fans a glimpse of her racy stage costume in two images posted on social media platform Instagram ahead of the latest in a string of shows at Caesar's Palace.

Dressed in an embellished semi-sheer leotard and fishnet tights, Mariah showed off her pert bottom while offering the camera a coquettish, over the shoulder glance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ster-arrested-prostitution.html#ixzz4Ilw3HJco


----------



## Sassys

Hood eye lashes 

Is she wearing tights in the tub? Here legs look weird.


----------



## LavenderIce

Her legs do look weird.  Looks like a mannequin leg.


----------



## Rouge H

WTH- is she serious??


----------



## mkr




----------



## mari_merry




----------



## berrydiva

She needs help.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> She needs help.


Like a straight jacket kind of help.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm surprised that she let her hair get wet, the second pic is way too photoshoped lol.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't even know where to start.

OK, I'll start with the eyelashes.  What.The.Hayl!


----------



## leeann

Everyone the daily mail mentions has a pert bottom, pert posterior, ect.


----------



## Sassys

* Mykonos 9/14/16*


----------



## Sassys




----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm going to pretend I didn't see that shot from behind. 

This is so much better than most of her vaca looks, where she's stuffed like a sausage into a tight dress and wearing sky high heels!


----------



## mkr

I cannot see straight thru that dress.  I swear.


----------



## mama13drama99

She is beyond tacky and I don't think she really loves those kids much at all.  She just wants to look good like she does. They are accessories for her!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mama13drama99 said:


> She is beyond tacky and I don't think she really loves those kids much at all.  She just wants to look good like she does. They are accessories for her!



You think? I'm not sure, her kids always look happy when they're around their mother in the pictures.


----------



## mkr

I think she loves her kids very much.  It's just that she's Mariah.  She loves herself the most.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Pray for the kids yall


----------



## pixiejenna

I think she loves her kids and spoils them rotten. Because she didn't have a lot growing up she's making sure that they get everything they want. Her kids almost always look happy with her, and interact with her. You can see a connection between them unlike other celeb parents *Kimbo & yeaz cough cough*. She may not do some of the dirty work like diaper changing(when younger), cleaning up after them, disciplining them, and stuff of that nature. But she really comes off as someone who just want her kids to be happy and have fun because that's something that she was deprived of as a child.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mama13drama99

^ Maybe. I think kids at younger ages just love their parents to pieces no matter what. I also think they look happy because of that unconditional love. That and from what I've seen of pictures it's either vacation or a holiday. MKR said Ira better than I did. She loves herself the most. So I'll concede that she loves them, but I don't think she dotes over them nor that they are her pride and joy. Her boobs and diamonds are!


----------



## mkr

I'm sure she loves her children. We all love our children with every ounce of our being. Even her.


----------



## Morgan R

Mariah's appearance on tonight's episode of Empire


----------



## mkr

She sounds pretty good.  Don't know why she gotta dress like onstage Beyonce in the recording studio - oh wait - yes I do.


----------



## Sasha2012

They split on amicable terms and put their adorable twins ahead of everything.

So Mariah Carey's Halloween festivities made for a sweet display as her ex-husband Nick Cannon joined her in ringing in the holiday with their five-year-old tots Moroccan and Monroe on Saturday in Los Angeles.

The 46-year-old sizzled in a sensationally tight latex devil costume as she made herself the centre of attention due to the busty ensemble as she joined her sweet family for some costume fun at her annual bash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...twins-family-Halloween-fun.html#ixzz4NxqZyAww


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, that's the best she's looked in years!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her face looks a mess in that empire clip


----------



## Sasha2012

Seasonal dressing never looked so sexy.

Mariah Carey got into the Christmas spirit early but she did not go the traditional route and wear an ugly sweater.

The 46-year-old put on a dazzling display as she joined late night host James Corden in Calabasas, California, on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rpool-Karaoke-James-Corden.html#ixzz4NyCenOAv


----------



## Junkenpo

her ear lobes are suffering.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Oryx816

Is this pic from 1982 on the set of the "Thriller" video?[emoji57]


----------



## White Orchid

What an...ummmm...interesting ensemble


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> They split on amicable terms and put their adorable twins ahead of everything.
> 
> So Mariah Carey's Halloween festivities made for a sweet display as her ex-husband Nick Cannon joined her in ringing in the holiday with their five-year-old tots Moroccan and Monroe on Saturday in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 46-year-old sizzled in a sensationally tight latex devil costume as she made herself the centre of attention due to the busty ensemble as she joined her sweet family for some costume fun at her annual bash.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...twins-family-Halloween-fun.html#ixzz4NxqZyAww


This is an annual bash?  The place is practically empty.  Mariah looks good here I ain't gonna lie, even if her costume is a Victoria's Secret model.  But it's Mariah so I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## mkr

She wears those fugly black platform shoes all.the.time.


----------



## afsweet

how the heck can she walk in that latex dress and those platforms?


----------



## guccimamma

how long can you wear latex before you start to squeak and smell?


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


 Oh Mariah, girl...


----------



## Deco

That's not my idea of a family friendly get up.  Latex hobble skirt on sky high platforms while carrying kids?  She looks dressed for a fetish convention.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I bet 5€ there's a muffin top under that red leather jacket!


----------



## Sassys

I was looking at her manager's instagram account and every time they are out to dinner, sure enough there is Mariah music playing in the background. So that rumor that she makes restaurants play only her music while there is true.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I actually lol'd at Tiny and her outfit.  She just looks like.... struggle.


----------



## LavenderIce

She was interviewed in that costume on E! News by Zuri Hall.  During the segment, Mimi told her, "You're too skinny to stand next to me."


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> I was looking at her manager's instagram account and every time they are out to dinner, sure enough there is Mariah music playing in the background. So that rumor that she makes restaurants play only her music while there is true.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

LavenderIce said:


> She was interviewed in that costume on E! News by Zuri Hall.  During the segment, Mimi told her, "You're too skinny to stand next to me."



And those eyes she bought in Tunisia [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

*'It's all over': James Packer 'DUMPS' fiancée Mariah Carey over 'excessive spending' as insiders claim she is keeping the $10m engagement ring
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...siders-claim-keeping-10m-engagement-ring.html*


----------



## Jayne1

Do we think it's true?

I did wonder what he could see in such a narcissist.  She can only talk about herself. That must get old after a while.


----------



## V0N1B2

I hope she doesn't stay at Hôtel de Pourtalès while trying to get over her breakup or anything.


----------



## mkr

Did he really think she wasn't going to spend excessively?  He really doesn't know her at all then.


----------



## Sasha2012

I'm not surprised. They had zero chemistry. I remember when they were on a yacht and Mariah tripped coming down the stairs and though someone was holding her hand he didn't even flinch. She's better off without him.


----------



## mkr

That is such an unfortunate photo.


----------



## afsweet

not sure if i believe it- he's a billionaire and she's mimi. how surprised could he be?


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Do we think it's true?
> 
> I did wonder what he could see in such a narcissist.  She can only talk about herself. That must get old after a while.


What do you think he talks about?
Pot meets kettle.
At least Mimi can sing!
He has a face that only a mother could love.....


----------



## Deco

Sasha2012 said:


> I'm not surprised. They had zero chemistry. I remember when they were on a yacht and Mariah tripped coming down the stairs and though someone was holding her hand he didn't even flinch. She's better off without him.


I'm only surprised there aren't dozens of photos like this, every day,


----------



## guccimamma

an ugly billionaire is complaining that mariah carey spends too much money.  good lord.

i'd love to hear nick cannon's (real) response to this.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> an ugly billionaire is complaining that mariah carey spends too much money.  good lord.


Apparently that's all she does… spend his money, which is weird, since she has so much of her own.  What else could she possibly need…

Anyway, I read she didn't go to his sister's big birthday party in Oz.  It would be on a private jet (environmentalists be damned) so how hard can it be to fly over if your betrothed wants you there.  She wouldn't have to sleep on the sister's couch and help with washing the dishes. I wonder if she was interested in him in any way, other than the bank account.

Plus,  he didn't like her need for a reality show, because he didn't want  their lives exposed to the world.

He let her keep the ring, although what will she do with it.  Sell it?  He sounds like an okay guy, to me.


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> Apparently that's all she does… spend his money, which is weird, since she has so much of her own.  What else could she possibly need…
> 
> Anyway, I read she didn't go to his sister's big birthday party in Oz.  It would be on a private jet (environmentalists be damned) so how hard can it be to fly over if your betrothed wants you there.  *S**he wouldn't have to sleep on the sister's couch and help with washing the dishes. *I wonder if she was interested in him in any way, other than the bank account.
> 
> Plus,  he didn't like her need for a reality show, because he didn't want  their lives exposed to the world.
> 
> He let her keep the ring, although what will she do with it.  Sell it?  He sounds like an okay guy, to me.


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> That is such an unfortunate photo.



Hahaha! Yes it is - she looks like she's about to gallop[emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Billionaires are usually businessmen who made their money with their brains, not singing.  He probably thought Mariah was  a gold digger. And she kind of is.  I think that they don't have as much respect for people who get rich in the entertainment business.  Maybe he actually had some morals and didn't like all the excess..  Cuz Mariah definitely lives in excess to a degree even he probably wasn't aware of.  And maybe when she found a billionaire, she kicked it up a notch or two.  Or three!


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> Billionaires are usually businessmen who made their money with their brains, not singing.  He probably thought Mariah was  a gold digger. And she kind of is.  I think that they don't have as much respect for people who get rich in the entertainment business.  Maybe he actually had some morals and didn't like all the excess..  Cuz Mariah definitely lives in excess to a degree even he probably wasn't aware of.  And maybe when she found a billionaire, she kicked it up a notch or two.  Or three!


In his case, he was born into wealth so it is not like he had to hustle or sing to make it
I can't wait for the reality tv
I bet he comes across poorly.
We all know what to expect from Mariah.
Champagne and drunken barely dressed antics..,
They seem mismatched imo and besides the fact that they are still married to their former partners both have small children to think of.
I love my fellow Long islander but can't imagine having her as a step parent.
I read somewhere that his mother does not like Mariah..,,
The fact that she kept the ring makes me believe he really dumped her,


----------



## knasarae

stephc005 said:


> not sure if i believe it- he's a billionaire and she's mimi. how surprised could he be?



I was thinking the same.



Jayne1 said:


> Apparently that's all she does… spend his money, which is weird, since she has so much of her own.  What else could she possibly need…



Why spend your own money when  you can spend someone else's?


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey and James Packer Have Split — But May Get Back Together

Mariah Carey and James Packer are done — for now.

“They are not together right now. They split a couple of weeks ago,” a source close to Packer confirms to PEOPLE. “It’s possible they will get back together. They are still talking, but James needed a break.”

Australian billionaire businessman Packer, 49, proposed to Carey, 46, with a 35-carat diamond engagement ring in her hometown of New York City in January — just months after taking their relationship public last September.

“James is all about business and making money,” the source explains, adding that despite his wealth, Packer’s lifestyle isn’t necessarily in sync with Carey’s. “Some of Mariah’s eccentric ways, especially her spending habits, caused drama. James is the most generous person ever, but he definitely doesn’t agree with senseless spending. ”

The breakup comes as Carey prepares to debut her upcoming E! show Mariah’s World — also said to be an ongoing source of conflict for the pair. Set to premiere Dec. 4, the eight-part reality series follows the songstress as she kicks off her “Sweet Sweet Fantasy” world tour while planning for the wedding.

“James is very private, and doesn’t need the media to be successful,” the source tells PEOPLE. “He doesn’t want to be a part of Mariah’s reality show.”

The couple, who were last photographed together in Los Angeles in late May, first met at the 2014 premiere of Hercules in Aspen, Colorado. “We were talking and laughing and people were getting mad at us. We hit it off,” Carey told Steve Harvey last year.

The pop diva told E! News in June that the wedding was coming together, saying, “You know what? It’s time. The dress and the whole thing. I’m working and he’s working and everyone puts so much pressure.”

A date for the nuptials was never set, a source told PEOPLE in September.

However, Carey and her 5½-year-old twins from her marriage to Nick Cannon, Monroe and Moroccan, moved into a luxury home outside of L.A. that she leased with Packer following the engagement.

Cannon filed for divorce from Carey in January 2015, following six years of marriage. Carey was previously married to music executive Tommy Mottola. Packer has three children with ex-wife Erica Baxter.

“I think aside from Tommy, James is the only guy she’s been with who’s more successful than she is,” a friend of Carey’s told PEOPLE earlier this year. “She likes that.”

http://people.com/music/mariah-carey-james-packer-split-may-get-back-together/
*


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> What do you think he talks about?
> Pot meets kettle.
> At least Mimi can sing!
> He has a face that only a mother could love.....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

I knew Mimi was not going to allow James and/or his friends say that he dumped her.

*MARIAH, JAMES PACKERSOMETHING REALLY BAD HAPPENED IN GREECE
Mariah Carey and James Packer haven't seen each other or spoken for more than a month, after something happened during their vacation on a yacht in Greece ... TMZ has learned.

Sources connected with Mariah claim James did "something really bad" involving her assistant. The sources would not elaborate but we're told after the alleged incident Mariah bailed on the vacation, got off the boat and returned to L.A.

As we reported, the couple has broken up, at least for now. 

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/27/mariah-carey-james-packer-breakup-greece/
*


----------



## guccimamma

maybe he played some rhianna and started dancing around


----------



## Aminamina

guccimamma said:


> maybe he played some rhianna and started dancing around


...while consuming food!


----------



## mkr

Besides Tommy he's the only guy wealthier than her.  I'd imagine it's hard to be wealthier than Mariah.


----------



## Jayne1

I never trusted Mimi's assistant -- she loves the spotlight too much. This sounds like spin to me.

Isn't it funny that Mimi is calling another person mentally unstable.  She should know.  lol

By the way, since the upgrade, I cannot find the quote link… Anyone know where it is?

_"*James Packer** "is not in his right mind" *... so claim people who Mariah Carey has downloaded with info about her bitter breakup.

Our Mariah sources tell us, "she had to leave him" and he hasn't been "present for her" in a couple of months. They call James *"mentally unstable."*

Even more serious ... the sources say the last straw for the relationship was that he got "violent" a month ago on a yacht in Greece.
TMZ broke the story ...* Mariah claimed Packer was really terrible to her assistant on the boat, and that sent her packing.*

Packer's camp tells TMZ ... Mariah's allegations are "simply untrue."
_
http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/27/mariah-carey-james-packer-mentally-unstable/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She should have known that before she started dating him based on his history, but thankfully she's out now.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I never trusted Mimi's assistant -- she loves the spotlight too much. This sounds like spin to me.
> 
> Isn't it funny that Mimi is calling another person mentally unstable.  She should know.  lol
> 
> By the way, since the upgrade, I cannot find the quote link… Anyone know where it is?
> 
> _"*James Packer** "is not in his right mind" *... so claim people who Mariah Carey has downloaded with info about her bitter breakup.
> 
> Our Mariah sources tell us, "she had to leave him" and he hasn't been "present for her" in a couple of months. They call James *"mentally unstable."*
> 
> Even more serious ... the sources say the last straw for the relationship was that he got "violent" a month ago on a yacht in Greece.
> TMZ broke the story ...* Mariah claimed Packer was really terrible to her assistant on the boat, and that sent her packing.*
> 
> Packer's camp tells TMZ ... Mariah's allegations are "simply untrue."
> _
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/27/mariah-carey-james-packer-mentally-unstable/


She has the nerve to call him unstable
I wonder if she will try to get back with Nick.
They are still married and Nick seems so. Into his career and his kids that he will most likely put up with her eccentricities...
His family was very supportive of miss Butterfly as well..,


----------



## twin-fun

I'm surprised that it lasted as long as it did. Mariah is coo coo for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## Alexenjie

I'm not surprised by Mariah's split with James Parker but I am surprised she is still married to Nick. I am no lawyer and have never gotten a divorce however at some point, at least in the states that I have lived, it was enough for one partner to want out, the other could extend the marriage possibly a few months but not permanently. I just assumed it was like that in most places (I've only lived in WA, CA, NV & HI).

If James left Mariah because he did not want his life on a reality show, I agree with him.  I can't imagine anyone normal doing a reality show, it's either people who want the money or attention.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They split? Shocker


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Did he really think she wasn't going to spend excessively?  *He really doesn't know her at all then*.





stephc005 said:


> not sure if i believe it- he's a billionaire and she's mimi.* how surprised could he be*?





of course he didn't know her!  they were saying from the jump how he had always admired and wanted to meet her.  they made him sound like a lovesick fan so i am sure that life with the great mariah was far far different and no where near what he dreamed it would be if he finally got the chance.     she is too damn high-maintenance for mortal men!   i am sure he was quite surprised at the reality!


----------



## Sassys

*MARIAH TO JAMES PACKERPAY ME $50 MILLION FOR MY TROUBLES*
*Mariah Carey* has privately made a demand to* James Packer* ... he needs to pay her $50 mil ... or else.

Sources connected to the now warring ex-couple tell TMZ ... Mariah believes James has cost her tens of millions of dollars, and here's why:

-- She claims he got her to move from New York to L.A., uprooting her entire life, so he could be near his kids. 

-- She claims the incident on the yacht in Greece -- where she says he did something awful to her assistant -- has traumatized Mariah so much she had to cancel the South American leg of her tour. 

-- He made various financial promises to her. 

No comment from Packer.
http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/28/mariah-carey-james-packer-breakup-50-million/


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> *I never trusted Mimi's assistant -- she loves the spotlight too much.* This sounds like spin to me.
> 
> Isn't it funny that Mimi is calling another person mentally unstable.  She should know.  lol
> 
> By the way, since the upgrade, I cannot find the quote link… Anyone know where it is?
> 
> _"*James Packer** "is not in his right mind" *... so claim people who Mariah Carey has downloaded with info about her bitter breakup.
> 
> Our Mariah sources tell us, "she had to leave him" and he hasn't been "present for her" in a couple of months. They call James *"mentally unstable."*
> 
> Even more serious ... the sources say the last straw for the relationship was that he got "violent" a month ago on a yacht in Greece.
> TMZ broke the story ...* Mariah claimed Packer was really terrible to her assistant on the boat, and that sent her packing.*
> 
> Packer's camp tells TMZ ... Mariah's allegations are "simply untrue."
> _
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/27/mariah-carey-james-packer-mentally-unstable/



The woman that loves the spotlight Stella, is her manager, not assistant. Stella is the one who introduced them, so now I am so curious what they are claiming he did to her.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> The woman that loves the spotlight Stella, is her manager, not assistant. Stella is the one who introduced them, so now I am so curious what they are claiming he did to her.


Yes, your'e right.  This manager, the one who loves the spotlight and dresses for it.  Who would hire a manger like that? Besides, Mimi, that is.


http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/28/mariah-carey-backup-dancer-dinner-james-packer-breakup/


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks a mess.


----------



## mkr

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks a mess.


Can the mods just make this comment a stickie for this thread?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> *MARIAH TO JAMES PACKERPAY ME $50 MILLION FOR MY TROUBLES*
> *Mariah Carey* has privately made a demand to* James Packer* ... he needs to pay her $50 mil ... or else.
> 
> Sources connected to the now warring ex-couple tell TMZ ... Mariah believes James has cost her tens of millions of dollars, and here's why:
> 
> -- She claims he got her to move from New York to L.A., uprooting her entire life, so he could be near his kids.
> 
> -- She claims the incident on the yacht in Greece -- where she says he did something awful to her assistant -- has traumatized Mariah so much she had to cancel the South American leg of her tour.
> 
> -- He made various financial promises to her.
> 
> No comment from Packer.
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/28/mariah-carey-james-packer-breakup-50-million/




mariah - sit your crazy ass down!!  unless you got those "various financial promises" in writing - suck it up buttercup! 
just walk away gracefully and stop making yourself look worse!


----------



## Deco

She's making herself appear less successful and wealthy with these demands.  I expect this from a career-less, professional gold digger.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Shocking they split..not lol i was secretly hoping she would get back together with Nick.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I would t be surprised if Mariah funds are dwindling.  I keep hearing people say her new manager is no good for her and is using her. I wish Mariah would grow up but she can't her childhood and marriage to Tommy fu$$ked her up


----------



## mkr

Mariah has a gazillion dollars.  She wants a gazillion more.  So she wants 50 mil as a consolation prize for not getting the billions.  

Isn't her threat extortion?


----------



## Grande Latte

First off, I'm a Mariah Carey fan, I think she's one of the best performing artists in the entire world. Ever.

But she's in her late 40s, turning 50 soon. She needs to grow up. If she ever wants a man in her life for good, her extravagant ways and her outrageous personality needs to mellow out a bit. Seriously, this girl needs to chill out and stop being SO self absorbed.

No man can stand her. Dirt poor or billionaire. In all honesty, this billionaire will be snatched up in no time. Meanwhile, I think Mimi will be 80 and still looking for love. When she first got together with James Packer, I thought she landed jackpot. She's rich, I know, but a billionaire is a billionaire. They have more conservative ways of doing business and conducting life. All the girls are lining up for James Packer. Mimi will regret this.

And she wants 50 million dollars in compensation from him? Insanity has taken a new level. OMG.


----------



## Deco

Does Mariah even know how to tone it down, be grounded and settle down with a long term love?  Her photos and her persona have become outrageous, like she's having a protracted midlife crisis or just losing it. But my guess is this is just who she is. Not everyone is capable of being in an adult relationship. I can't see her in one.


----------



## bag-princess

Decophile said:


> Does Mariah even know how to tone it down, be grounded and settle down with a long term love?  Her photos and her persona have become outrageous, like she's having a protracted midlife crisis or just losing it. But my guess is this is just who she is. *Not everyone is capable of being in an adult relationship. I can't see her in one*.





nobody wants to be in a relationship where it is all about the other person all of the dang time!!!  mimi is the perfect nickname for her - me me me!!!!  she can't do anything for herself - even walk without some of assistance!   ain't nobody got time for that mess!


----------



## Deco

bag-princess said:


> nobody wants to be in a relationship where it is all about the other person all of the dang time!!!  mimi is the perfect nickname for her - me me me!!!!  she can't do anything for herself - even walk without some of assistance!   ain't nobody got time for that mess!


Me me me


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> *MARIAH TO JAMES PACKERPAY ME $50 MILLION FOR MY TROUBLES*
> *Mariah Carey* has privately made a demand to* James Packer* ... he needs to pay her $50 mil ... or else.
> 
> Sources connected to the now warring ex-couple tell TMZ ... Mariah believes James has cost her tens of millions of dollars, and here's why:
> 
> -- She claims he got her to move from New York to L.A., uprooting her entire life, so he could be near his kids.
> 
> -- She claims the incident on the yacht in Greece -- where she says he did something awful to her assistant -- has traumatized Mariah so much she had to cancel the South American leg of her tour.
> 
> -- He made various financial promises to her.
> 
> No comment from Packer.
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/28/mariah-carey-james-packer-breakup-50-million/


she has no dignity
if he has billions maybe he can pay her off and be done with her
but I notice it says she has privately made a demand?  so not legal action?


----------



## Deco

It usually starts with a demand letter. If the demand letter doesn't produce the desired result, then there might be formal filings if she's serious. As much as I think she's a loon, I'd be surprised if she actually sues. Unless she has dirt on him that she's threatening to reveal and he'd opt to pay her off rather than have it publicized. Which would be blackmail like someone mentioned.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she has no dignity
> *if he has billions maybe he can pay her off and be done with her*
> but I notice it says she has privately made a demand?  so not legal action?




he does not need to pay her anything!  isn't she keeping the ring??  she is the one that looks like the one with issues - not him as she claims.


----------



## troubadour

* Mariah Carey Rejects Cheating Rumor No Premarital Sex for Me, Ask Packer *

*http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/29/mariah-carey-no-sex-james-packer-breakup-dancer/*

*Mariah Carey has the ultimate defense against claims she was banging her choreographer -- namely, she doesn't bang before marriage, and yeah ... that includes James Packer. 

Sources close to Mariah tell us rumors about her relationship with Bryan Tanaka are completely false. We're told Mimi has a long-standing rep as a "traditional girl," and wouldn't blow that for anyone.

That stance extended to her now ex-fiance. We're told even though they lived together and spent weeks at a time on his yacht, they never got sexual. They always had separate rooms in their homes and on their boats.

Mariah's ex, Nick Cannon, can testify to her puritanical values. He's admitted in interviews he had to wait 'til they got hitched to round the bases.

Our Mariah sources say she and James were more like lovesick 12-year-olds -- they made out plenty, but never sealed the deal -- and that's one reason he was pushing hard to get married ASAP.

Ahh ... best laid plans.
*


----------



## Deco

"Wouldn't blow that for anyone"?  Odd choice of words.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> he does not need to pay her anything!  isn't she keeping the ring??  she is the one that looks like the one with issues - not him as she claims.


agree


----------



## mkr

Something tells me she's probably not gonna bang after marriage either.  Well, maybe once or twice.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Something tells me she's probably not gonna bang after marriage either.  Well, maybe once or twice.


And yet she dresses like "I bangs away!"


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> It usually starts with a demand letter. If the demand letter doesn't produce the desired result, then there might be formal filings if she's serious. As much as I think she's a loon, I'd be surprised if she actually sues. Unless she has dirt on him that she's threatening to reveal and he'd opt to pay her off rather than have it publicized. Which would be blackmail like someone mentioned.



She's so delusional that she thinks it's okay to extort/blackmail someone publicly.  He can press charges if this is all true.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> She's so delusional that she thinks it's okay to extort/blackmail someone publicly.  He can press charges if this is all true.


Yes he could. The one time people are least likely to press charges for blackmail is if the dirty secret is of an illegal activity. Like the "terrible traumatizing thing he did to her assistant."  If it were something like assault/battery, rape  or something about his empire that's illegal or mob related, there's some hesitation to press charges.


----------



## arnott

Decophile said:


> And yet she dresses like "I bangs away!"



Yep, I remember an interview probably in the late 90s when she was talking about how she has a sexy image but she's actually a prude.


----------



## Sassys

settlement from a man you were never married to LMAO ! Mariah is smoking some strong crack.


*Mariah Carey 'demands James Packer buys her an LA mansion as part of her $50m settlement'... amid claims his ex-Scientologist aide caused rows over her spending*

*Singer has reportedly demanded a new LA home from her ex-fiancé*
*The property is said to be part of the $50m settlement she wants for split*
*Sources claim amount is to cover cancelled tour and uprooting her family from New York to LA to live with Australian billionaire*
*Also claimed former Scientology boss Tommy Davis - who now works for Packer - caused rows after urging Packer to curb Carey's spending*
*Couple split following huge row in Greece last month*
*She is still wearing his $10m engagement ring, but on her right hand *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-aide-caused-rows-spending.html#ixzz4Ofeez1AA


----------



## Sassys




----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> settlement from a man you were never married to LMAO ! *Mariah is smoking some strong crack.*
> 
> 
> *Mariah Carey 'demands James Packer buys her an LA mansion as part of her $50m settlement'... amid claims his ex-Scientologist aide caused rows over her spending*
> 
> *Singer has reportedly demanded a new LA home from her ex-fiancé*
> *The property is said to be part of the $50m settlement she wants for split*
> *Sources claim amount is to cover cancelled tour and uprooting her family from New York to LA to live with Australian billionaire*
> *Also claimed former Scientology boss Tommy Davis - who now works for Packer - caused rows after urging Packer to curb Carey's spending*
> *Couple split following huge row in Greece last month*
> *She is still wearing his $10m engagement ring, but on her right hand *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-aide-caused-rows-spending.html#ixzz4Ofeez1AA





she has to be on some serious crack!!!!   i don't give a fat fig what hand she is wearing that ring on now - it is still a $10 million dollar ring!  #girlbye   and a $50 million settlement in addition to that!!  lawd please give this case to judge judy!!!!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I wish she would grow the hell up. I really don't think it's going to end well for Mariah. She is getting worse


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> she has to be on some serious crack!!!!   i don't give a fat fig what hand she is wearing that ring on now - it is still a $10 million dollar ring!  #girlbye   and a $50 million settlement in addition to that!!  lawd please give this case to judge judy!!!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Judge Judy be like


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> Can the mods just make this comment a stickie for this thread?


Why thank you! LOL


mkr said:


> Something tells me she's probably not gonna bang after marriage either.  Well, maybe once or twice.





Decophile said:


> And yet she dresses like "I bangs away!"



You guys are on a roll today!


----------



## afsweet

not sure if mariah is a prude, but i'm thinking she wasn't hopping in bed with james because she wasn't ever attracted to him to begin with.


----------



## berrydiva

stephc005 said:


> not sure if mariah is a prude, but i'm thinking she wasn't hopping in bed with james because she wasn't ever attracted to him to begin with.


Mariah gives off cold fish.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh Mariah.  Send a better message to your daughter.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Yep, I remember an interview probably in the late 90s when she was talking about how she has a sexy image but she's actually a prude.


I remember she did a Howard Stern interview and stressed that.

In those days, she was in better shape and he used to say that she just wants to be naked, because she was always less than half dressed.

She insisted that even though she doesn't wear many clothes and what she does wear  is very sexy, she doesn't have sex. (She was single at the time.)


----------



## cdtracing

Mariah has lost her mind if she thinks she should get a $50 million settlement from a man she wasn't even married to....especially if she's keeping the $10 million ring!!!


----------



## mkr

Isn't she on a reality show now?  Did it air yet?


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Isn't she on a reality show now?  Did it air yet?


I don't think it's aired yet but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> Isn't she on a reality show now?  Did it air yet?


It airs in December


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Judge Judy be like
> View attachment 3508313





my favorite is when she tells people - "you're an idiot!"


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Mariah has lost her mind if she thinks she should get a $50 million settlement from a man she wasn't even married to....especially if she's keeping the $10 million ring!!!


really....seems she's acting like an opportunist IMO


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

A reality show, oh boy


----------



## DC-Cutie

if Mariah manages to get a settlement, i'mma need her to write a how to guide....


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:


> if Mariah manages to get a settlement, i'mma need her to write a how to guide....



Or maybe she could lecture at the London School of Economics.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> Or maybe she could lecture at the London School of Economics.


or even Harvard Business School "Hostile takeover 101" LOL


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:


> or even Harvard Business School "Hostile takeover 101" LOL



That's near me.   If she does it, I'm going.   [emoji857]


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> or even Harvard Business School "Hostile takeover 101" LOL


That's very good!


----------



## mkr

She can go on a teaching tour with Angie.  If Angie can be a professor I don't see why Mariah can't.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> if Mariah manages to get a settlement, i'mma need her to write a how to guide....



mariah must have stumbled across an old copy of Kimora's book - Fabulosity: What It Is & How To Get it


----------



## mkr

Mariah is so entitled.  I bet Nick Cannon is glad to be rid of her.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> mariah must have stumbled across an old copy of Kimora's book - Fabulosity: What It Is & How To Get it



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## zen1965

~Fabulousity~ said:


> A reality show, oh boy


Mariah-reality.
Probably bears very little resemblance to 99,8% of the rest of humankind. 



bag-princess said:


> mariah must have stumbled across an old copy of Kimora's book - Fabulosity: What It Is & How To Get it


I have a copy of that... Haven't put it to good use so far.  
Maybe I should retire to my boudoir and do some studying.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> or even Harvard Business School "Hostile takeover 101" LOL


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




seriously!!!!  



zen1965 said:


> Mariah-reality.
> Probably bears very little resemblance to 99,8% of the rest of humankind.
> 
> 
> I have a copy of that... Haven't put it to good use so far.
> *Maybe I should retire to my boudoir and do some studying.*





you better crack it open and get busy!!!  there aren't as many millionaires as there used to be - and the billionaires are even more rare! 
that means the "ladies" out there trying to snatch up one is multiplying daily!    the competition is fierce honey!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

It's a damn shame she is  reducing herself for a cheap reality tv show on E.


----------



## Jayne1

Mimi does not walk to peoples houses when she is  trick or treating. She rides.  Did we expect anything else?



http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/01/mariah-carey-bryan-tanaka-halloween/


----------



## troubadour

http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/02/mariah-carey-james-packer-break-up-prenup/








*Mariah Carey* has demanded $50 million from ex-fiance *James Packer* because that is the amount she would have walked away with had they signed their prenup.

TMZ has seen an email chain from back in mid-February going back and forth, from Mariah's team to Packer's. The billionaire was clearly itching to tie the knot with Mariah, upset that his people were not moving fast enough to nail down the prenup so he could marry her on March 1st in Bora Bora.

Packer's lawyers clearly felt the prenup was complicated, sending Mariah's team a 100 page document outlining the specifics. The details in the document are fascinating. Among the many conditions ... if Packer gave Mariah a piece of jewelry or anything else, she would have to give it back if they broke up UNLESS he sent her a signed note saying it was a gift.

The prenup draft also provided that Mariah would get $50 mil if they broke up. TMZ broke the story, that's exactly the amount *she's demanding from him* now.

Short story ... Packer's lawyers were telling him they could not get the prenup signed, sealed and delivered by March 1st. His response ... "I don't know who's working for who because there are a lot of names I haven't heard before on this email chain. The people who work for me -- message -- do as I say or f*** off. I want to get married on March 1st. James."

We're told at the time of the email chain, Mariah already had a dress, the flowers were ordered and all the flights for the guests were secured.

BTW ... there was no way they could marry, because *Nick Cannon* hadn't *signed the divorce docs*. Mariah and James knew this, but they were going to call the wedding a "commitment ceremony" and pass themselves off as husband and wife.

The prenup was never signed, and Mariah believes that's when his people started trying to tear them apart.


----------



## troubadour

Mariah Carey's instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMQ_x80h2dS/?hl=en


----------



## limom

I just do not get why so many women out there are cheering on Mariah to get 50 million
Dollars for her trouble.
I watched the talk yesterday and all the women except for Sarah Gilbert were saying that she earned that money!
say what now?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I just do not get why so many women out there are cheering on Mariah to get 50 million
> Dollars for her trouble.
> say what now?




well it's the Talk so.......yea!  what would you expect!
sharon did all that big talk about ozzy and leaving/throwing him out because of his affair and he surprises her on the show one day with flowers and she was kissy kissy all over him!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> well it's the Talk so.......yea!  what would you expect!
> sharon did all that big talk about ozzy and leaving/throwing him out because of his affair and he surprises her on the show one day with flowers and she was kissy kissy all over him!


Sharon and her awful children are a plague.
Cant stand her and I hated when her crazy daughter went after the jump off...
Part of me, think it was all fake. Ozzy is incoherent and I have a hard time believing that he even knows when he is having sex...
To get back to Mariah, Wendy went on a rampage on MImi, it is sickening how much the Gold digging mentality is revered everywhere.
Mimi lost a billionaire, she is going to become the cat lady, blah blah blah 
Wendy is an azz imo who is going to change her mind when one of her precious Kevin  knocks up one of the girls who listened to her dumb advice...
We are going backward.,,,,


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Sharon and her awful children are a plague.
> Cant stand her and I hated when her crazy daughter went after the jump off...
> Part of me, think it was all fake. Ozzy is incoherent and I have a hard time believing that he even knows when he is having sex...
> To get back to Mariah, Wendy went on a rampage on MImi, it is sickening how much the Gold digging mentality is revered everywhere.
> Mimi lost a billionaire, she is going to become the cat lady, blah blah blah
> *Wendy is an azz imo who is going to change her mind when one of her precious Kevin  knocks up one of the girls who listened to her dumb advice...*
> We are going backward.,,,,




i wonder if that will even move her!!   if that video of him a few years back going all up in some girl with his little naked butt all in the camera  did not move her i just can't even imagine what will!  she tries to play the big bad woman but she isn't!  

as you said - back to mimi!    i really wonder what stupid and desperate move she will make next in her quest for the $50M she believes she is owed!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

bag-princess said:


> i wonder if that will even move her!!   if that video of him a few years back going all up in some girl with his little naked butt all in the camera  did not move her i just can't even imagine what will!  she tries to play the big bad woman but she isn't!
> 
> :



Little Kev???[emoji102]

Every year there's a video of her husband with a tranny but Little Kev???

Wendy needs to sit down she can't give anyone advice.
The way she's looking now she might be back on the pipe.


----------



## twin-fun

OOPS! JUST TEAD AT THE. OTYOM THAT NEITHER WAS DIVORCED, LOL! 




troubadour said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/02/mariah-carey-james-packer-break-up-prenup/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mariah Carey* has demanded $50 million from ex-fiance *James Packer* because that is the amount she would have walked away with had they signed their prenup.
> 
> TMZ has seen an email chain from back in mid-February going back and forth, from Mariah's team to Packer's. The billionaire was clearly itching to tie the knot with Mariah, upset that his people were not moving fast enough to nail down the prenup so he could marry her on March 1st in Bora Bora.
> 
> Packer's lawyers clearly felt the prenup was complicated, sending Mariah's team a 100 page document outlining the specifics. The details in the document are fascinating. Among the many conditions ... if Packer gave Mariah a piece of jewelry or anything else, she would have to give it back if they broke up UNLESS he sent her a signed note saying it was a gift.
> 
> The prenup draft also provided that Mariah would get $50 mil if they broke up. TMZ broke the story, that's exactly the amount *she's demanding from him* now.
> 
> Short story ... Packer's lawyers were telling him they could not get the prenup signed, sealed and delivered by March 1st. His response ... "I don't know who's working for who because there are a lot of names I haven't heard before on this email chain. The people who work for me -- message -- do as I say or f*** off. I want to get married on March 1st. James."
> 
> We're told at the time of the email chain, Mariah already had a dress, the flowers were ordered and all the flights for the guests were secured.
> 
> BTW ... there was no way they could marry, because *Nick Cannon* hadn't *signed the divorce docs*. Mariah and James knew this, but they were going to call the wedding a "commitment ceremony" and pass themselves off as husband and wife.
> 
> The prenup was never signed, and Mariah believes that's when his people started trying to tear them apart.



He wanted to tie the know March 1?? Has his own divorce even been finalized yet?


----------



## mkr

twin-fun said:


> OOPS! JUST TEAD AT THE. OTYOM THAT NEITHER WAS DIVORCED, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted to tie the know March 1?? Has his own divorce even been finalized yet?


----------



## zen1965

The entitlement is real. *backsoutofthread*


----------



## berrydiva

troubadour said:


> Mariah Carey's instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMQ_x80h2dS/?hl=en


This is just hilarious....she's so sad.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I can't stand manly azz Wendell. Mariah is such a lost cause


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> Mimi does not walk to peoples houses when she is  trick or treating. She rides.  Did we expect anything else?
> 
> View attachment 3509622
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/01/mariah-carey-bryan-tanaka-halloween/


Heck I'd do that too if I where her, it's probably a half a mile walk from  the driveway to the door where she's trick or treating and a full mile in between houses lol.


----------



## mkr

troubadour said:


> Mariah Carey's instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMQ_x80h2dS/?hl=en


Dang sh'e's got her pushed up boobies propped up on the table and they look like a new set.  They're like melons.  And she's drunk AF.  Nothing out of the ordinary in "Mariah's World".


----------



## Sassys

PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: Mariah Carey enjoys intimate dinner with backup dancer Bryan Tanaka AGAIN after split from billionaire James Packer

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-billionaire-James-Packer.html#ixzz4OyNU2VZj


----------



## Jayne1

I read that Nick Cannon is expecting a baby with his girlfriend… true?


----------



## mkr

She looks rough.


----------



## Swanky

A lot of people in my neighborhood uses their golf carts to trick or treat lol


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> She looks rough.




she really does!   her face looks puffy and so does her tummy in that white tshirt.  with her tacky blue bra showing!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky said:


> A lot of people in my neighborhood uses their golf carts to trick or treat lol



In the mean time, a lot of people wish they could walk......

If lazy-azz people come to my house in Halloween on a golf cart, I'd give them trick instead of treat.


----------



## cdtracing

Since the prenup wasn't signed, I don't know why she thinks he's going to hand over 50 million.  Her divorce wasn't even finalized; I don't know about his.  It's going to be a free-for-all!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: Mariah Carey enjoys intimate dinner with backup dancer Bryan Tanaka AGAIN after split from billionaire James Packer
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-billionaire-James-Packer.html#ixzz4OyNU2VZj
> View attachment 3510940
> View attachment 3510941



She looks bloated.


----------



## Swanky

Some neighborhoods have big yards, no one drives a golf cart to a front door, lol! 
Also, some kids or adults NEED golf carts because they can't walk.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> In the mean time, a lot of people wish they could walk......
> 
> If lazy-azz people come to my house in Halloween on a golf cart, I'd give them trick instead of treat.



Reminds me of when my parents used to drive behind us during trick or treating to make sure we weren't kidnapped. Looking back, yeah, thank you for keeping us safe but they were lazy as hell hahah


----------



## Swanky

I walk, I love it.  I walked when I was little too, half the fun was running from house to house.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> In the mean time, a lot of people wish they could walk......
> 
> If lazy-azz people come to my house in Halloween on a golf cart, I'd give them trick instead of treat.


That sounds kinky.


----------



## cdtracing

bisousx said:


> Reminds me of when my parents used to drive behind us during trick or treating to make sure we weren't kidnapped. Looking back, yeah, thank you for keeping us safe but they were lazy as hell hahah



 My parents did the same thing.  One would drive behind us & the other would walk with us.  If the one walking got tired, they would trade off.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> In the mean time, a lot of people wish they could walk......
> 
> If lazy-azz people come to my house in Halloween on a golf cart, I'd give them trick instead of treat.


That's what I say. 

I don't understand the most recent photo -- she looks bloated, but at her  Halloween party the other weekend, she looked thin.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I say.
> 
> I don't understand the most recent photo -- she looks bloated, but at her  Halloween party the other weekend, she looked thin.


Exactly!  How can someone change that fast???


----------



## nucleii

Anyone was at the Hudson's Bay kick start of the holidays  today that she was performing two songs? News are saying she got 1 million for her performance


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I say.
> 
> I don't understand the most recent photo -- she looks bloated, but at her  Halloween party the other weekend, she looked thin.





lanasyogamama said:


> Exactly!  How can someone change that fast???



She was wearing a corset. Also they weren't pap pics, those were her released photos from a party in her home. #photoshop


----------



## dangerouscurves

lanasyogamama said:


> Exactly!  How can someone change that fast???



Too much pasta and Pinot Grigio.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> That sounds kinky.



[emoji12] Now that you mentioned it! Lol!


----------



## Grande Latte

Mariah Carey is very small framed. Her boobs are too big, and she's got a ton of botox in her face. So in some photos, if all body parts are aligned right, she looks great, in others photos, she can looks a little "out there". Almost like a caricature. 

That's why I think she's lucky she was dating that billionaire. Cuz physically, I don't find her all that attractive.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Grande Latte said:


> Mariah Carey is very small framed. Her boobs are too big, and she's got a ton of botox in her face. So in some photos, if all body parts are aligned right, she looks great, in others photos, she can looks a little "out there". Almost like a caricature.
> 
> That's why I think she's lucky she was dating that billionaire. Cuz physically, I don't find her all that attractive.



He looks worse facial wise than her


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> In the mean time, a lot of people wish they could walk......
> 
> If lazy-azz people come to my house in Halloween on a golf cart, I'd give them trick instead of treat.


Girl I live in the middle of nowhere and houses all are far appart...to top it all, it is hilly as heck...Little kids can't walk miles and miles...
what kinda trick, are you talking about?

While Mariah is a bit on the plump side, she got really pretty skin, imo.
It is her insistence to dress 3 sizes too small and her reliance on 1990's clothing that age her.
She is a pretty woman imo.


----------



## bisousx

Anyone check out the backup dancer she's been spotted with? He is cute ... Not cute enough to sway me from a billionaire, but he def made me look twice. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-time-dancer-ex-James-packer-jealous-of.html


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Girl I live in the middle of nowhere and houses all are far appart...to top it all, it is hilly as heck...Little kids can't walk miles and miles...
> what kinda trick, are you talking about?
> 
> While Mariah is a bit on the plump side, she got really pretty skin, imo.
> It is her insistence to dress 3 sizes too small and her reliance on 1990's clothing that age her.
> She is a pretty woman imo.



[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Sassys

Million dollar performance! Mariah Carey sings at Saks Fifth Avenue Toronto's unveiling of Xmas window display... for '$500k per song'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-window-display-500k-song.html#ixzz4P2vGQIq4


----------



## kemilia

Sassys said:


> PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: Mariah Carey enjoys intimate dinner with backup dancer Bryan Tanaka AGAIN after split from billionaire James Packer
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-billionaire-James-Packer.html#ixzz4OyNU2VZj
> View attachment 3510940
> View attachment 3510941


"CASH ONLY!"--


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Anyone check out the backup dancer she's been spotted with? He is cute ... Not cute enough to sway me from a billionaire, but he def made me look twice.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-time-dancer-ex-James-packer-jealous-of.html


If I were as rich as Mariah, there is no doubt in my mind that I would be with the cute Bryan.....
I just  watched an interview with James, he sounds unhinged.
Crazy+ Crazy does not work....
I do not know that many straight male  dancers however...
Are we sure they are an item?


----------



## Jayne1

Grande Latte said:


> *Mariah Carey is very small framed.* Her boobs are too big, and she's got a ton of botox in her face. So in some photos, if all body parts are aligned right, she looks great, in others photos, she can looks a little "out there". Almost like a caricature.


Many years ago, before she was the Elusive Chanteuse and the butterfly dahhhh-lings, and she could still walk on her own, I found myself next to her in the Holt Renfrew shoe department, while we were both trying on shoes. 

I didn't think she was small framed at all. We were about the same height and I never thought of her as small boned or a small woman at all.

She bought every heel in her size, by the way.  Lucky, I was only looking at flats.


----------



## Sassys

Grande Latte said:


> Mariah Carey is very small framed. Her boobs are too big, and she's got a ton of botox in her face. So in some photos, if all body parts are aligned right, she looks great, in others photos, she can looks a little "out there". Almost like a caricature.
> 
> That's why I think she's lucky she was dating that billionaire. Cuz physically, I don't find her all that attractive.



I have seen Mariah in person several times (few dressed to the nines and few times in her neighborhood. She is not a small frame girl). I also have a friend that use to work in Personal Shopping at Barney's, she wears a size 12-14 (this was in 2001-2002).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

As soon as Nov 1st hits Mariah is booked for the holiday season. She's like the Christmas Queen.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Million dollar performance! Mariah Carey sings at Saks Fifth Avenue Toronto's unveiling of Xmas window display... for '$500k per song'


$500k per song and she didn't sing them, she just mouthed the words, according to people who were there.

They even diverted the Queen streetcars just for her, which were diverted longer than calcualted, because as usual, she was late.


----------



## terebina786

Those pics from the Hudson's Bay/Saks thing are  photoshopped.  I saw some vids my friends posted and she's a lot bigger.
Also, every one of them complained that she was late, sang two songs and left.  I was like what did you expect?? LOL


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Those pics from the Hudson's Bay/Saks thing are  photoshopped.  I saw some vids my friends posted and she's a lot bigger.
> *Also, every one of them complained that she was late, sang two songs and left. * I was like what did you expect?? LOL



It was announced ahead of time, that she was only singing two songs lol


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> It was announced ahead of time, that she was only singing two songs lol


I think some people were expecting a mini concert? Or they just don't read the details...  Who knows. I knew it would've been a waste of time for me.


----------



## mkr

She's been partying for a long time.  Can she still sing like she used to?


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> She's been partying for a long time.  Can she still sing like she used to?


No, she lost her voice a long time ago.


----------



## troubadour

Mariah Carey & James Packer Had the Craziest Prenup Ever!
* Mariah Carey, James Packer Craziest Prenup Ever!!! *
*http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/05/mariah-carey-james-packer-crazy-prenup/*
* 

 *
EXCLUSIVE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Mariah Carey* and *James Packer* were negotiating one of the most insane prenups we've ever seen ... and it reads like she's a mail order bride with lots of strings attached.

Before we tell you what it says, we know the negotiations blew up. We're told Mariah's people got the draft from Packer's exec, Robert Rankin, and rejected it as "tacky and insulting."

Among the conditions ... "Except for gifts between them for their engagement, wedding or on birthdays and anniversaries, no item of jewelry and/or personal adornment costing over $250,000 will be deemed a gift unless accompanied by, or promptly followed by, a writing specifically stating 'This is my gift to you.'"

It goes on ... James agreed to purchase certain clothing for Mariah but there's a blank space for them to agree upon a maximum amount he has to shell out. It states ... the clothing is not to be used for business or performing and "Mariah shall provide all clothing for her children."

And there's this ... "James shall cause a credit card(s) to be issued for use by Mariah and staff ... the amount of expenses ... shall not exceed US $____ per calendar month." The amount was blank.

The prenup continues ... "James shall provide the use of one private aircraft, of his selection, for Mariah's personal use, or that of her children and nannies only when James, in his sole discretion, determines it is appropriate to do so."

The central reason why negotiations blew up ... the provision that said "James will pay Mariah, and Mariah shall accept, $6 million dollars per year for each full year of marriage, up to a maximum of $30 million ... adjusted pro-rata on a weekly basis [$151,385 per week]."

Our Mariah sources say she rejected the dollar amount and claims James agreed to a *$50 million lump sum* if the marriage failed.

So much for love.


----------



## Sassys

$50 million lump sum if the *marriage* failed - there was no marriage so how she thinks she can have that boggles my mind.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> $50 million lump sum if the *marriage* failed - there was no marriage so how she thinks she can have that boggles my mind.


She could sell her ring for starter...
This prenup is just too much, the gift clause is nuts, imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the ring alone was worth $10M allegedly.  If he broke it off, I'd keep it and sell that sucka to the highest bidder


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> She could sell her ring for starter...
> This prenup is just too much, the gift clause is nuts, imo.





DC-Cutie said:


> the ring alone was worth $10M allegedly.  If he broke it off, I'd keep it and sell that sucka to the highest bidder



Depending on the state, she may have to give the ring back.  Some states have laws that require the engagement ring to be returned if the engagement is broken off & the marriage doesn't go through.  He may just let her keep the ring & consider that any compensation she would get.  Since that prenuptial was so specific about jewelry & the fact that any jewelry would have to come with a note stating it was a gift in order for her to keep it, he may demand that huge sparkler back.  Who knows with these two!!!! It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

This woman is a mess and an embarrassment. it almost sound like a pimp and hoe situation. Does she need money?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> Depending on the state, she may have to give the ring back.  Some states have laws that require the engagement ring to be returned if the engagement is broken off & the marriage doesn't go through.  He may just let her keep the ring & consider that any compensation she would get.  Since that prenuptial was so specific about jewelry & the fact that any jewelry would have to come with a note stating it was a gift in order for her to keep it, he may demand that huge sparkler back.  Who knows with these two!!!! It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.



Im curious the states that say it has to be returned.  Because from what I know having worked for a firm that handled family/domestic law, the ring is given by the man (in this case) and if he breaks off the engagement, she gets to keep the ring.  I recall Judge Judy (don't judge me, LOL) saying that every court in the land would upholds this.


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> Im curious the states that say it has to be returned.  Because from what I know having worked for a firm that handled family/domestic law, the ring is given by the man (in this case) and if he breaks off the engagement, she gets to keep the ring.  I recall Judge Judy (don't judge me, LOL) saying that every court in the land would upholds this.



It's possible.  I'm not a lawyer but I do know different states have different views pertaining to engagement rings,  who the ring belongs to if the engagement is broken off,  & what the determination is depending on who broke the engagement.  What's funny to me is her divorce from Nick Cannon isn't final so they couldn't legally wed until that is dealt with. I don't know Packer's marital status but an impending but not finalized divorce from a current spouse could complicate this situation.

This does not appear to be a love match...more of a business merge so to speak. JMO


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> Depending on the state, she may have to give the ring back.  Some states have laws that require the engagement ring to be returned if the engagement is broken off & the marriage doesn't go through.  He may just let her keep the ring & consider that any compensation she would get.  Since that prenuptial was so specific about jewelry & the fact that any jewelry would have to come with a note stating it was a gift in order for her to keep it, he may demand that huge sparkler back.  Who knows with these two!!!! It will be interesting to see how it all plays out.



The prenup is for a marriage; the marriage never happened so the rule about the jewelry/gifts does not apply. It says any gifts at engagement is hers to keep.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> The prenup is for a marriage; the marriage never happened so the rule about the jewelry/gifts does not apply. It says any gifts at engagement is hers to keep.


If the prenup wasn't agreed upon & signed, nothing written in the prenup is valid or worth the paper it was written on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> The prenup is for a marriage; the marriage never happened so the rule about the jewelry/gifts does not apply. It says any gifts at engagement is hers to keep.


but according to reports, it was never signed...  so at this point, it's just a piece of paper


----------



## DC-Cutie

cdtracing said:


> It's possible.  I'm not a lawyer but I do know different states have different views pertaining to engagement rings,  who the ring belongs to if the engagement is broken off,  & what the determination is depending on who broke the engagement.  What's funny to me is her divorce from Nick Cannon isn't final so they couldn't legally wed until that is dealt with. I don't know Packer's marital status but an impending but not finalized divorce from a current spouse could complicate this situation.
> 
> This does not appear to be a love match...more of a business merge so to speak. JMO


I love a good engagement whilst still married!!!  LOL  

Just messy messy boot!


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Im curious the states that say it has to be returned.  Because from what I know having worked for a firm that handled family/domestic law, the ring is given by the man (in this case) and* if he breaks off the engagement, she gets to keep the ring. * I recall Judge Judy (don't judge me, LOL) saying that every court in the land would upholds this.


I remember her saying that too! If the bride calls it off, she returns it, and if the groom calls it off, she can keep it.  But the law varies from state to state.  I have no idea what we do in Canada... I think it also varies from province to province.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm sure his people will get in touch with her people & vice versa. They'll hash it all out & it will be job security for assistants, PR People, attorneys, all that's in the employ of the respective camps.  Meanwhile, Packer will continue on with whatever interests he has & Mariah can pursue another man to keep her in the fantasy style in which she's accustomed.


----------



## gillianna

Her PR people seem to be making a big deal over her dating one of her backup dancers.  I wonder if he can even afford to pay for her dinner and drinks at a very expensive restaurant.  The pay might be nice for a professional purse carrier pap ready pretend boyfriend.


----------



## troubadour

The details of her messy split from James Packer are pouring out.

But Mariah Carey was not letting more torrid details get in the way in a night out on the town with the back-up dancer he is accused of being jealous of on Saturday.

Still wearing her sizable engagement rock, the 46-year-old singer dared to bare as she grabbed dinner at celebrity hot spot Catch in West Hollywood, California and was seen leaving in a car with Bryan Tanaka.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enup-James-Packer-revealed.html#ixzz4PEzEuTRd


----------



## cdtracing

Is she taking fashion tips from the K Klan???


----------



## Jayne1

She only parades herself around when she's trying to make a point.  This time it's for James, and the last time was showing us Single Mother Mimi.


----------



## Sassys

cdtracing said:


> I'm sure his people will get in touch with her people & vice versa. They'll hash it all out & it will be job security for assistants, PR People, attorneys, all that's in the employ of the respective camps.  Meanwhile, Packer will continue on with whatever interests he has & Mariah can pursue another man to keep her in the fantasy style in which she's accustomed.



What is there to hash out? They were never married and he doesn't owe her anything.


----------



## mama13drama99

stephc005 said:


> how the heck can she walk in that latex dress and those platforms?



Trash bags don't walk.  They lay.  By the curb.  And wait to be picked up.  By the garbage man.


----------



## mkr

Did I just see areola?


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> Did I just see areola?


Yep.
Can't wait for the new Tv show. I predict being bobby brown level of craziness...


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> What is there to hash out? They were never married and he doesn't owe her anything.


I agree....they were never married & he doesn't owe her anything but I don't think that will stop her from pursuing a substantial monetary settlement from him claiming lost revenue, he promised, the ring, whatever.  That's what I think will be hashed out.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Mariah is the dummy that was willing to uproot her kids for a guy she barely knew.  She is the idiot not him


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Mariah girl, NO... Go home, you are not J Lo.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Mariah girl, NO... Go home, you are not J Lo.


----------



## zen1965

This just tops a rather unfortunate day off.


----------



## berrydiva

I just....oh Mimi.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lounorada said:


> Mariah girl, NO... Go home, you are not J Lo.


----------



## dangerouscurves

WhitleyGilbert said:


>



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Mariah girl, NO... Go home, you are not* J Lo*.



Exactly what I was thinking.   JLO can pull it off but Mariah?


----------



## White Orchid

Oh God.  Imagine the unedited version of these shots?!


----------



## Lounorada

WhitleyGilbert said:


>


The shade  Mariah giiirrrrlll, you ain't fooling anybody! 
J.Lo was her inspiration for that performance pictured above.


----------



## arnott

Mariah has too many yes people paid to tell her she's beautiful and in turn letting her go out looking like a fool.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> The shade  Mariah giiirrrrlll, you ain't fooling anybody!
> *J.Lo was her inspiration for that performance pictured above.*


----------



## afsweet

i think she's pretty but her style and behavior are comical


----------



## lanasyogamama

Mariah is kind of the perfect celebrity mess.  She's hugely entertaining, has zero self awareness, doesn't appear to be hurting anyone, and everyone is generally rooting for her, since she really is talented.


----------



## Sassys

A mess LOL
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMpL4sFgjhM/?taken-by=kristoferbuckle&hl=en

Tour clips in Mexico
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMmroUEAUFB/?tagged=sweetsweetfantasytour&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMlGaCEAf-_/?tagged=sweetsweetfantasytour&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMoDqzJDSI8/?tagged=sweetsweetfantasytour&hl=en
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMnMcbIALoY/?tagged=sweetsweetfantasytour&hl=en


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Mariah girl, NO... Go home, you are not J Lo.



Dead!!!


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3516546
> View attachment 3516545
> View attachment 3516543
> View attachment 3516544


Are her eyes photoshopped?  Cuz they are going in different directions.


----------



## pukasonqo

bisousx said:


> Anyone check out the backup dancer she's been spotted with? He is cute ... Not cute enough to sway me from a billionaire, but he def made me look twice.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-time-dancer-ex-James-packer-jealous-of.html



the only thing packer has going on for him is the fact that he is loaded, i think that is his only redeeming feature!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

James is a business man so I'm sure there was probably some type of contract with at least 100 pages detailing the terms & stipulations regarding the ring. Before that much money is spent his lawyers & accountants have covered his azz in any worst case scenario. Maybe he specifically labeled the ring as a gift no strings. Anyway Mariah needs to quit. She's just using her little back up dancer to save face because she didn't get her way with James and now she's trying to make him jealous. After she uses her little dancer she'll discard him and throw him to the wolves. It will all play out in a few weeks. If Nick couldn't hold Mariah and he has millions of $$$ the back dancer doesn't stand a chance of being more than a temporary ego booster.


----------



## limom

Casper managed to keep J-Lo happy.
Rooting for Brian..


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> A mess LOL
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMpL4sFgjhM/?taken-by=kristoferbuckle&hl=en
> 
> Tour clips in Mexico
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMmroUEAUFB/?tagged=sweetsweetfantasytour&hl=en
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMlGaCEAf-_/?tagged=sweetsweetfantasytour&hl=en
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMoDqzJDSI8/?tagged=sweetsweetfantasytour&hl=en
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMnMcbIALoY/?tagged=sweetsweetfantasytour&hl=en



Wow she sounds horrible.  



limom said:


> Casper managed to keep J-Lo happy.
> Rooting for Brian..



Lol!!!


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Casper managed to keep J-Lo happy.
> Rooting for Brian..



JLo is more down to earth than Mariah. JLo also has better self esteem


----------



## HandbagDiva354

J Lo is nothing like Diva Mariah. Mariah needs all attention on her at all times. JLo is mentally stable. Mariah state of mind is sometimes questionable. Mariah's boy toy will be history before the New Year.


----------



## mkr

All she's doing is posing and they are dancing all around her.  Might be holding her up as well.


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> All she's doing is posing and they are dancing all around her.  Might be *holding her up as well.*



Yep!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> JLo is more down to earth than Mariah. JLo also has better self esteem



Down to earth? Where? Not to the service people.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Casper managed to keep J-Lo happy.
> Rooting for Brian..


I'm lost... who's Brian?


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> Down to earth? Where? Not to the service people.


True... She gives the impression of being down to earth.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> True... She gives the impression of being down to earth.



Hm.... I never get that impression from her, though. Not after the Jenny from The Block video. I do have to say she can dress practical when needed, unlike Mimi who's always on platform heels.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lounorada said:


> I'm lost... who's Brian?



The "Prop" Mariah is using to make her ex jealous. He is a young back up dancer.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> Hm.... I never get that impression from her, though. Not after the Jenny from The Block video. I do have to say she can dress practical when needed, unlike Mimi who's always on platform heels.


I guess in comparison to Mariah, who is out of her mind, JLo seems more unpretentious and sensible.

But I once posted about a friend of mine, who owns a charter company and her experience with JLo on her yacht. She was rude to the staff, so I do know she isn't a sweetheart.  (Marc Anthony, in contrast, was very kind to everyone.) Also, I'm sure she adores her children, but those nannies really work when the cameras aren't on.

I'm sure it's the same with Mariah, but I do wonder what kind of mother she is, given that she's such a narcissist who can only talk about herself.


----------



## Lounorada

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The "Prop" Mariah is using to make her ex jealous. He is a young back up dancer.


Poor Brian  He needs to get running.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

No one said JLo was an angel. She just seems a little more in touch with reality. Mariah always looks like she's 4 glasses of wine in [emoji485]


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm confused why dose Mariah need not one but two guys to hold her up on stage?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I'm confused why dose Mariah need not one but two guys to hold her up on stage?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



The same reason she always needs assistance to walk?


----------



## troubadour

She is a showstopper both on and off the stage. 

And Mariah Carey was ready to stop people in their tracks as she enjoyed a Friday night out at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles, wearing an outfit that clung to every inch of her curvaceous figure. 

The 46-year-old was spotted leaving the celeb-favourite hotspot in a racy black jumpsuit with a sheer neckline and straps that criss-crossed over her cleavage.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mal-print-heels-night-town.html#ixzz4Ps1jWG6t


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> The same reason she always needs assistance to walk?


I just figured that she has to be somewhat sober for her residency gig. If I where to work with her I'd definitely have that ish in the contract lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

troubadour said:


> She is a showstopper both on and off the stage.
> 
> And Mariah Carey was ready to stop people in their tracks as she enjoyed a Friday night out at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles, wearing an outfit that clung to every inch of her curvaceous figure.
> 
> The 46-year-old was spotted leaving the celeb-favourite hotspot in a racy black jumpsuit with a sheer neckline and straps that criss-crossed over her cleavage.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mal-print-heels-night-town.html#ixzz4Ps1jWG6t
> View attachment 3519751



Those leopard print shoes!   The high waisted Peg Bundy pants!   That outfit is the epitome of tacky!


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> I just figured that she has to be somewhat sober for her residency gig. If I where to work with her I'd definitely have that ish in the contract lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Like she'd care.


----------



## Sassys

*MARIAH CAREYSETTLEMENT WITH NICK CANNONWe're NOT Rollin' In It

Mariah Carey makes a lot of money, but turns out way less than you probably think.

TMZ has learned Mariah and Nick Cannon struck a settlement in their divorce, and they both declared income for 2014. We've learned Mariah says she raked in $6.3 million, and Nick scored $2.7 mil.   

As we reported, Mariah has demanded $50 mil from billionaire James Packer after their engagement exploded ... that's 8 times what she made 2 years ago.

We've also learned the settlement requires Nick to squirrel away money for the twins, but maybe not as much as you think ... $5k a month in a trust. Mariah doesn't have to put anything in the trust. 

And there's this. The settlement says neither Mariah nor Nick can allow the kids to address a new significant other as mom, dad, mommy, daddy, father, mother or any facsimile thereof. 

Mariah and Nick share custody, but the kids are primarily with her. If Nick comes to visit, per the agreement, she foots the bill for travel and lodging. 

And, she has to sign over the title to the 2012 Ferrari.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/17/mariah-carey-nick-cannon-divorce-settlement-money/
*


----------



## deltalady

Was this reported income before she signed her Vegas deal? I'd think she'd bring in more with that.


----------



## Sassys

Wasted while trying to sing Always Be My Baby (wrong words and sang anytime you need a friend)


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Wasted while trying to sing Always Be My Baby (wrong words and sang anytime you need a friend)


You're referring to that ad lib towards the end? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## pinky7129

Nick got a baby on the way!

http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cele...e-fruitful-and-multiply/ar-AAkqSrh?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## pixiejenna

The whole performance was horrible. Not even singing half the song and the parts she did sing where bad. Also stop messing with your hair.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinky7129 said:


> Nick got a baby on the way!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cele...e-fruitful-and-multiply/ar-AAkqSrh?li=BBnb7Kz



I find it kinda weird that you have a baby with someone else when you're still officially married. I knew they're already separated but can't you wait until the divorced papers are signed?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Wasted while trying to sing Always Be My Baby (wrong words and sang anytime you need a friend)




Mimi, go home! You're drunk!


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> Wasted while trying to sing Always Be My Baby (wrong words and sang anytime you need a friend)




It's kinda a shame that she doesn't have the voice she use to.  Her lifestyle is affecting her voice.  Makes me think of Whitney Houston & how her lifestyle affected her voice toward the end.  It's sad.


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> I find it kinda weird that you have a baby with someone else when you're still officially married. I knew they're already separated but can't you wait until the divorced papers are signed?



Divorced happened months ago. They are not married anymore


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> You're referring to that ad lib towards the end? Maybe I missed it.



She started singing the words to Anytime you need a friend at 3:58 ("don't worry, don't ever be lonely")


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Divorced happened months ago. They are not married anymore



I see. Thanks for the info!


----------



## pinky7129

dangerouscurves said:


> I see. Thanks for the info!



Really? I thought it was just finalized this week?


----------



## Sassys

Based on this clip, she was playing around with the backup dancer before the break-up. No one believed she was really in love with James, but why allow cameras to see you rubbing all on the back-up dancer.

http://www.eonline.com/shows/mariah...-on-her-in-fabulous-new-mariah-s-world-promos


----------



## Sassys

pinky7129 said:


> Really? I thought it was just finalized this week?



No, I posted an article a bit ago when it was finalized. They were waiting for Nick to sign the last of the paperwork.


----------



## pinky7129

Sassys said:


> No, I posted an article a bit ago when it was finalized. They were waiting for Nick to sign the last of the paperwork.



Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She started singing the words to Anytime you need a friend at 3:58 ("don't worry, don't ever be lonely")


Thanks...I forgot to go back and watch, got distracted by jingling keys.


----------



## Pinkcooper

She should of just retired and left with grace. Now her messiness is overshadowing her talent. Such a shame because she was truly unique and could sing.


----------



## mkr

Anytime you need a friend is NOT a song you attempt drunk.


----------



## Lounorada

She's an absolute mess.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> I find it kinda weird that you have a baby with someone else when you're still officially married. I knew they're already separated but can't you wait until the divorced papers are signed?




ain't no worse than being engaged to a man when you were still married to someone else!


----------



## bag-princess

*Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's divorce settlement reveals they definitely aren't loaded*
*And now we know how much money Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon make*


Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon are rich, sure, but it turns out they're not _that_ rich.

Thanks to their divorce settlement, _TMZ_ obtained a look at the details, including the couple's financial declarations, and they aren't outrageous.



According to the documents, Carey made $6.3 million in 2014 while Cannon only raked in $2.7 million. I say "only" while keeping in mind that in 2014 Beyonce reportedly made $306 million, Britney Spears made $20 million and Taylor Swift made $64 million. Those numbers definitely put things with Carey and Cannon into perspective.

Carey's income is also even more telling when you consider that she is demanding $50 million from her ex-fiancé and billionaire James Warren. The couple called off their engagement in October, and Carey is claiming that Warren owes her big money because she uprooted her life for him.

Things with Cannon seem to be more civil, however. The divorce settlement requires Cannon to put aside $5,000 a month for their two kids, twins Monroe and Moroccan. They agree that no other new significant other will be addressed by the kids as "mom" or "dad" and they share custody, though the kids are primarily with Carey.

The two even seem committed to co-parenting and have been seen together with their kids on multiple occasions since their split.




http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...d-nick-cannon-make-a-lot-less-than-we-thought


----------



## Sassys

Disneyland. Breast out at an amusement park SMH


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> *Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's divorce settlement reveals they definitely aren't loaded*
> *And now we know how much money Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon make*
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon are rich, sure, but it turns out they're not _that_ rich.
> 
> Thanks to their divorce settlement, _TMZ_ obtained a look at the details, including the couple's financial declarations, and they aren't outrageous.
> According to the documents, Carey made $6.3 million in 2014 while Cannon only raked in $2.7 million. I say "only" while keeping in mind that in 2014 Beyonce reportedly made $306 million, Britney Spears made $20 million and Taylor Swift made $64 million. Those numbers definitely put things with Carey and Cannon into perspective.
> 
> Carey's income is also even more telling when you consider that she is demanding $50 million from her ex-fiancé and billionaire James Warren. The couple called off their engagement in October, and Carey is claiming that Warren owes her big money because she uprooted her life for him.
> 
> Things with Cannon seem to be more civil, however. The divorce settlement requires Cannon to put aside $5,000 a month for their two kids, twins Monroe and Moroccan. They agree that no other new significant other will be addressed by the kids as "mom" or "dad" and they share custody, though the kids are primarily with Carey.
> 
> The two even seem committed to co-parenting and have been seen together with their kids on multiple occasions since their split.
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...d-nick-cannon-make-a-lot-less-than-we-thought



I'm sure they have ways of hiding money.


----------



## twin-fun

bag-princess said:


> *Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's divorce settlement reveals they definitely aren't loaded*
> *And now we know how much money Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon make*
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon are rich, sure, but it turns out they're not _that_ rich.
> 
> Thanks to their divorce settlement, _TMZ_ obtained a look at the details, including the couple's financial declarations, and they aren't outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the documents, Carey made $6.3 million in 2014 while Cannon only raked in $2.7 million. I say "only" while keeping in mind that in 2014 Beyonce reportedly made $306 million, Britney Spears made $20 million and Taylor Swift made $64 million. Those numbers definitely put things with Carey and Cannon into perspective.
> 
> Carey's income is also even more telling when you consider that she is demanding $50 million from her ex-fiancé and billionaire James Warren. The couple called off their engagement in October, and Carey is claiming that Warren owes her big money because she uprooted her life for him.
> 
> Things with Cannon seem to be more civil, however. The divorce settlement requires Cannon to put aside $5,000 a month for their two kids, twins Monroe and Moroccan. They agree that no other new significant other will be addressed by the kids as "mom" or "dad" and they share custody, though the kids are primarily with Carey.
> 
> The two even seem committed to co-parenting and have been seen together with their kids on multiple occasions since their split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...d-nick-cannon-make-a-lot-less-than-we-thought


When they say she only "made" 6.3 mil is that just from engagements such as appearances etc? Or does that include income generated by previous investments? I somehow can't feel sorry for her.


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> *Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon's divorce settlement reveals they definitely aren't loaded*
> *And now we know how much money Mariah Carey & Nick Cannon make*
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon are rich, sure, but it turns out they're not _that_ rich.
> 
> Thanks to their divorce settlement, _TMZ_ obtained a look at the details, including the couple's financial declarations, and they aren't outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the documents, Carey made $6.3 million in 2014 while Cannon only raked in $2.7 million. I say "only" while keeping in mind that in 2014 Beyonce reportedly made $306 million, Britney Spears made $20 million and Taylor Swift made $64 million. Those numbers definitely put things with Carey and Cannon into perspective.
> 
> Carey's income is also even more telling when you consider that she is demanding $50 million from her ex-fiancé and billionaire James Warren. The couple called off their engagement in October, and Carey is claiming that Warren owes her big money because she uprooted her life for him.
> 
> Things with Cannon seem to be more civil, however. The divorce settlement requires Cannon to put aside $5,000 a month for their two kids, twins Monroe and Moroccan. They agree that no other new significant other will be addressed by the kids as "mom" or "dad" and they share custody, though the kids are primarily with Carey.
> 
> The two even seem committed to co-parenting and have been seen together with their kids on multiple occasions since their split.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...d-nick-cannon-make-a-lot-less-than-we-thought


The story is just what they made this year.  I don't know about Nick but Mariah is worth hundreds of millions.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> Disneyland. Breast out at an amusement park SMH
> View attachment 3524908



Did anyone else have a silly thought like, "you know Mariah hopped off that ride after the photo op was over"?


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Did anyone else have a silly thought like, "you know Mariah hopped off that ride after the photo op was over"?



No. Mariah has loved amusement park rides for years. Plenty of footage of her on roller coasters and other rides.  Also, her kids are very clingy to her (her son is always throwing tantrums when he can't hold her hand or lay on her, which tells me, she does spend time with her kids). Unlike other celebs who never look comfortable with their kids.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> No. Mariah has loved amusement park rides for years. Plenty of footage of her on roller coasters and other rides.  Also, her kids are very clingy to her (her son is always throwing tantrums when he can't hold her hand or lay on her, which tells me, she does spend time with her kids). Unlike other celebs who never look comfortable with their kids.



And that's what I love about her. This is coming from a woman who doesn't get children.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> No. Mariah has loved amusement park rides for years. Plenty of footage of her on roller coasters and other rides.  Also, her kids are very clingy to her (her son is always throwing tantrums when he can't hold her hand or lay on her, *which tells me, she does spend time with her kids). Unlike other celebs who never look comfortable with their kids*.



i agree with this.  and as you said he is very attached to her - you can see him in some pics crying for her but she is busy being mariah.  he doesn't understand she is doing her job for the camera's!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was the Happiest Place on Earth for Mariah Carey for more than one reason.

The 46-year-old singer had a filmed performance at Disneyland in Anaheim, California on Wednesdsday night.

She was on hand to perform her hit song All I Want For Christmas Is You for the lucky crowd in attendance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Disneyland-joined-dancer.html#ixzz4QQNhfA00


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> i agree with this.  and as you said he is very attached to her - you can see him in some pics crying for her but she is busy being mariah.  he doesn't understand she is doing her job for the camera's!


I wonder what kind of mother a narcissist can be. The world revolves around her. She needs constant adoration.  I wonder if she's capable of empathy. 

I'm sure she loves her children, but how much can an extreme egocentric focus on others.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Is that the new boy toy in one of those pictures with the kids. I may be old fashioned but I think she should wait a little longer before she exposes her children to all these boyfriends.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I would like to see the unphotoshoped pic for the MAC ad. Because it looks like they've photoshoped her back to her early 2000's body/face.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

She must really love those big boobies.  Geez they must weigh 10 pounds each.

I am always surprised by the people MAC gets involved with.  Have they not seen her belligerent and drunk and falling down ?


----------



## berrydiva

That collection actually looks nice.


----------



## troubadour

She's been spotted out and about making sure her ex James Packer sees what he's missing. 
And Mariah Carey was, perhaps, mindful that there are plenty more fish in the sea as she dined at West Hollywood's new favourite celebrity seafood restaurant.
The 46-year-old singer looked delighted to be heading to Catch on Saturday night. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urant-money-talks-ex-nasty.html#ixzz4QaLO4xyJ


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair looks good in the pics with the camouflage print dress.


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> She must really love those big boobies.  Geez they must weigh 10 pounds each.
> 
> I am always surprised by the people MAC gets involved with.  Have they not seen her belligerent and drunk and *falling down ?*



Has she ever actually hit the ground?


----------



## mkr

arnott said:


> Has she ever actually hit the ground?


Actually yes.  I think there's a picture of it happening in this thread.  She was still with Packer and was falling down the steps and he just watched.


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> Actually yes.  I think there's a picture of it happening in this thread.  She was still with Packer and was falling down the steps and he just watched.



But I thought she got caught by her people before she actually hit the ground.


----------



## mkr

arnott said:


> But I thought she got caught by her people before she actually hit the ground.


Oh okay I don't remember seeing her hit the ground, I just knew she went down.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Has she ever actually hit the ground?



When she was pregnant she fell on stage and they had to pick her up


----------



## knasarae

I heard the interview Nick gave when he was on The Breakfast Club and it really turned me off.  He basically said that yes, it was his baby even though they weren't together.  He also said that he's not in a space to be in a relationship right now.. but if he's vibing "spiritually" with a female then he'll smash and she should understand that's all it is, nothing more. Smh.


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I heard the interview Nick gave when he was on The Breakfast Club and it really turned me off.  He basically said that yes, it was his baby even though they weren't together.  *He also said that he's not in a space to be in a relationship right now.. but if he's vibing "spiritually" with a female then he'll smash and she should understand that's all it is, nothing more. *Smh.



He's honest. I would rather be with a man that is honest, than one who leads you on. IMO To many women fall for men and months later they get ghosted or dumped and never saw it coming.

she is stupid for not protecting herself; but maybe its what she wanted and planed for.


----------



## guccimamma

knasarae said:


> I heard the interview Nick gave when he was on The Breakfast Club and it really turned me off.  He basically said that yes, it was his baby even though they weren't together.  He also said that he's not in a space to be in a relationship right now.. but if he's vibing "spiritually" with a female then he'll smash and she should understand that's all it is, nothing more. Smh.



he's a jerk, but i doubt that the pregnancy was "accidental" it was planned....just not by him.


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> He's honest. I would rather be with a man that is honest, than one who leads you on. IMO To many women fall for men and months later they get ghosted or dumped and never saw it coming.
> 
> she is stupid for not protecting herself; but maybe its what she wanted and planed for.





guccimamma said:


> he's a jerk, but i doubt that the pregnancy was "accidental" it was planned....just not by him.



I don't disagree with either of you.  I would much rather a man be honest.  However, given the situation they should've been using protection. Both of them.  But I'm sure she didn't mind it.  He was so nonchalant about it joking about "go forth and multiply".  So what are you turning into Lil Wayne now?


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> I don't disagree with either of you.  I would much rather a man be honest.  However, given the situation they should've been using protection. Both of them.  But I'm sure she didn't mind it.  He was so nonchalant about it joking about "go forth and multiply".  So what are you turning into Lil Wayne now?



A part of me thinks he's trying to be funny and this is not his kid. He was just so nonchalant about it and that isn't really Nick


----------



## Ladybug09

knasarae said:


> I heard the interview Nick gave when he was on The Breakfast Club and it really turned me off.  He basically said that yes, it was his baby even though they weren't together.  He also said that he's not in a space to be in a relationship right now.. but if he's vibing "spiritually" with a female then he'll smash and she should understand that's all it is, nothing more. Smh.


He has alwaysssss been an immature idiot.


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> He has alwaysssss been an immature idiot.


Yep and more so when he goes on the radio.,,
Remember the stupid interview when he ran his mouth about his then wife.
I am convinced that Mariah made the decision of dropping his corny azz the moment the interview went on the air.
He was beyond disrespectful.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Yep and more so when he goes on the radio.,,
> Remember the stupid interview when he ran his mouth about his then wife.
> *I am convinced that Mariah made the decision of dropping his corny azz* the moment the interview went on the air.
> He was beyond disrespectful.



He was the one that filed and it was said, she didn't see it coming.


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> He was the one that filed and it was said, she didn't see it coming.


Seriously?
She got a thing for fook boys then.
Between Nic and Eminem, I can't imagine how she can even bring herself to get into a relationship....
They both ran their mouths recklessly.
I wonder if James will talk too.,,,


----------



## knasarae

Mariah just needs to get her a boy toy like JLo/Casper  Kris/Corey.  Someone to admire her and dote on her.  That's all she really needs at this point.


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> Seriously?
> She got a thing for fook boys then.
> Between Nic and Eminem, I can't imagine how she can even bring herself to get into a relationship....
> They both ran their mouths recklessly.
> I wonder if James will talk too.,,,



Eminem? That never happened; he made it up


----------



## Lounorada

Shopping at Whole Foods in Hawaii
Tumblr


----------



## arnott

OMG, WTF!       How can she think she looks good in that top?     Is she trying to juxtapose classy and trashy by wearing it with that huge diamond necklace?    

That necklace and that top to go grocery shopping?   I can't!


----------



## mkr

I need to get a photoshop app.


----------



## Jayne1

Her diamonds have no sparkle.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Shopping at Whole Foods in Hawaii
> Tumblr


she's ridiculous


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Her diamonds have no sparkle.


I think it's just the lack of light tbh because she wore them on Ellen and they did sparkle.

And yes, she did walk out in a red silk négligée to reveal her saggy tits, and yes her hair looked awful, and yes she did look at the monitor repeatedly throughout the snooze-worthy interview to check to see how good (read: terrible) she looked, and no, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I need to get a photoshop app.


Get snapchat.  It's made me look years younger!  No blemishes, no wrinkes, nada.  I look like a doe-eyed deer, only cuter


----------



## twin-fun

That exactly how I dress for Whole Foods. Why is she wearing a wedding band?


----------



## mkr

I really want what ever rose colored koolaid she's drinking.  She thinks she can still sing, she's still skinny, she's still in demand, men still want her, she's still beautiful...I get the feeling she really has a very high opinion of herself.  And really doesn't have a brain in her head anymore.

She's the legendary icon who isn't going to die too young from a drug overdose.  She's going to fall off a yacht or get off the plane mid-flight.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

arnott said:


> OMG, WTF!       How can she think she looks good in that top?     Is she trying to juxtapose classy and trashy by wearing it with that huge diamond necklace?
> 
> That necklace and that top to go grocery shopping?   I can't!



She needs to stop dressing herself when she's drunk [emoji485]


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I really want what ever rose colored koolaid she's drinking.  She thinks she can still sing, she's still skinny, she's still in demand, men still want her, she's still beautiful...I get the feeling she really has a very high opinion of herself.  And really doesn't have a brain in her head anymore.
> 
> She's the legendary icon who isn't going to die too young from a drug overdose.  She's going to fall off a yacht or get off the plane mid-flight.


I think you're right... about everything.


----------



## bag-princess

*Mariah Carey Is Getting Called Out for Her Epic Instagram Photoshop Fail*


On Thursday, many celebrities were sharing photos of their Thanksgiving celebrations on social media, but it was Mariah Carey whose holiday 'gram got extra attention. The singer posted a festive photo on Instagram of herself holding a pie and can of whipped cream while wearing a plunging lace-up bodysuit and skinny jeans.

"#Festivating!! #happythanksgiving " she captioned the pic.

A few eagle-eyed followers noticed something was off though—like the distorted mirror up by her shoulder, and the warped cabinet by her right knee.

People quickly started calling Mariah out in the comments, pointing out these tell-tale clues and accusing her of some egregious Photoshop editing.

"That's got to be some of the worst photoshopping I've seen!" wrote one follower.

"Should the cabinet door and mirror bend like that?" another commented.

Others came to Mariah's defense, downplaying the doctoring and noting, instead, how happy she looks.

"Let her be she looks happy," wrote one fan.

"Who cares if it's photoshop," a different user commented. "Who doesn't fix there pics know a days... so let it go and move on or don't follow her simple as that"

It seems Mariah isn't letting the haters bring her down during her family time in Hawaii—she's still sharing pics as the holiday weekend continues and hasn't deleted the offending post, despite all the fiery backlash it's received. And why should she? We all know she isn't the first celebrity to get a little fast and loose with their Photoshopping, and she certainly won't be the last. So let's just listen to "All I Want for Christmas Is You" and resume our appreciation for her majesty Mariah.



http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebr...-carey-thanksgiving-instagram-photoshop-fail/


----------



## mkr

People act like Mariah reads the comments.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> People act like Mariah reads the comments.




for real!!!    that is because they aslo believe she used her own two little hands to post the pic and type out her greeting!!  they claim to know and love her so much - they should know by now one of her minions does all that for her!  she won't see a dang thing!


----------



## Sassys

*My newly dilated eyes are now tainted.*


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr




----------



## Sassys

Hmm,


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> *My newly dilated eyes are now tainted.*
> 
> View attachment 3535329
> View attachment 3535330
> View attachment 3535331
> View attachment 3535332
> View attachment 3535333
> View attachment 3535334





Sassys said:


> View attachment 3535347
> View attachment 3535335
> View attachment 3535336


----------



## vornado

Sassys said:


> *My newly dilated eyes are now tainted.*
> 
> View attachment 3535329
> View attachment 3535330
> View attachment 3535331
> View attachment 3535332
> View attachment 3535333
> View attachment 3535334



She ruined Louis Vuitton.[emoji15]


----------



## mkr

I hate feet.  Especially pictures of dirty sandy feet with the toes all spread apart all hapharzadly.  Just nasty.


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah. Gorllll...a complete hot one.


----------



## limom

Those skinny dudes have strong backs


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> *My newly dilated eyes are now tainted.*
> 
> View attachment 3535329
> View attachment 3535330
> View attachment 3535331
> View attachment 3535332
> View attachment 3535333
> View attachment 3535334





Sassys said:


> View attachment 3535347
> View attachment 3535335
> View attachment 3535336


What in the f**k did I just look at...?!


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 3535372





this does nothing but make her look like people were right about her - a gold digging ho after that man and his money!  she was supposedly sooooo in love.

and who let her out the house in that awful swimsuit?? 



limom said:


> Those skinny dudes have strong backs




i was just thinking "lawd his poor back"!!!  i bet he was in serious pain!


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> *My newly dilated eyes are now tainted.*
> 
> View attachment 3535329
> View attachment 3535330
> View attachment 3535331
> View attachment 3535332
> View attachment 3535333
> View attachment 3535334



Getting flashbacks to the end of her Honey video.   Get it Mariah!


----------



## arnott

Just watched her on the Thanksgiving Disney special.  She seemed to be lip singing All I want for Christmas.


----------



## mkr

Who ever didn't photoshop all that is fired AF.


----------



## arnott

Come on people, she doesn't look that bad in her swimsuit!


----------



## LavenderIce

She's got a dad bod with boobs.


----------



## TC1

I think her team photoshops all her pics before they even let her see them...cause she lives in lala land about her appearance.


----------



## Pinkcooper

This is what your body will look like if you lipo everything, refuse to work out and your only source of food is champagne.  Your confidence will shoot through the roof and you too can end up wearing these atrocious outfits.


----------



## Freckles1

limom said:


> Those skinny dudes have strong backs



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CobaltBlu

That was a mess.


----------



## mkr

Is that the dancer she's making James jealous with?  

I could never be with someone that weighed less than me.  Just sayin.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Those photos are so staged. She's trying too hard to make James jealous. The classy thing to do would be to spend this time with her kids. Coming out of a divorce & an engagement at almost 50 she needs to rethink her life and start putting her kids ahead of her ego.


----------



## Junkenpo

honest question: why is her torso so barrel shaped? She wasn't always that way... is it the alcohol?  The proportions just seem very off...


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> Is that the dancer she's making James jealous with?
> 
> *I could never be with someone that weighed less than me.  Just sayin.*



He's not that skinny, he's muscular!         Skinny to me would be Miranda Kerr's guy.


----------



## arnott

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Those photos are so staged. She's trying too hard to make James jealous. *The classy thing to do would be to spend this time with her kids.* Coming out of a divorce & an engagement at almost 50 she needs to rethink her life and start putting her kids ahead of her ego.



But this is so much more fun and entertaining!


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh Mimi thanks for the LV scarf God only knows how much it saved our eyes from something truly awful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Junkenpo said:


> honest question: why is her torso so barrel shaped? She wasn't always that way... is it the alcohol?  The proportions just seem very off...



It's all that yeast fermenting in her stomach from all that [emoji485]. She has a "beer belly" but in her case it's wine belly...lol.


----------



## mkr

She may be going through menopause, it can cause a poof there.


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> Is that the dancer she's making James jealous with?
> 
> I could never be with someone that weighed less than me.  Just sayin.



There you go


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Is that the dancer she's making James jealous with?
> 
> *I could never be with someone that weighed less than me.*  Just sayin.



Amen!!! If I fall, how the hell are you suppose to pick me up.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sassys said:


> Amen!!! If I fall, how the hell are you suppose to pick me up.



If she falls he'll have to get her bodyguards to help pick her up


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I'm listening to Mariah Carey Merry Christmas album, yesterday I listened to the Emancipation of Mimi.

I used to be a true fan. Sigh


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm listening to Mariah Carey Merry Christmas album, yesterday I listened to the Emancipation of Mimi.
> 
> I used to be a true fan. Sigh



I'm a die hard fan of her music (but know crazy when I see it and would never defend her or hang out with her).. Listening to the xmas album right now


----------



## Sassys

Nick just posted this on Instagram lmao


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> Nick just posted this on Instagram lmao
> 
> View attachment 3536210



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

*By PIERS MORGAN FOR MAILONLINE
Mariah, anymore of this embarrassing tackiness and you'll turn into the new Madonna (except with talent, admittedly)*

Mariah Carey once kept me waiting all day.

I can remember it now: every single one of the long, tedious, 12 hours that I was held virtual hostage in my dressing room while Her Majesty played up like a tantrum-prone toddler who’d had her pacifier removed.

She’d been booked to do a two-minute performance on America’s Got Talent, but refused to sing live.

So the judges, including me and Sharon Osbourne, were hauled in on our day off just so she could pre-tape her song.

We arrived at midday.

By 6pm, Mariah still wasn’t ready, so the 2000-strong audience was sent home, and an entirely new one was bused in.

Come midnight, Mariah STILL wasn’t ready.

Sharon and I were by now so furious that we informed the AGT producers we’d had enough and were going home.

Eventually, long after we’d gone, Ms Carey finally appeared on stage and sang to a bunch of stand-in, lookalike judges and a VERY angry audience.

It was quite extraordinarily selfish and rude behaviour, and yet there wasn’t a hint of apology.

What made it even more outrageous was that her then husband, Nick Cannon, was the show’s host! So she kept him waiting all day too.

I’ve thus had bitter, first hand experience of the world’s biggest showbiz diva and it was deeply aggravating.

Conversely, I’ve had also had many other times with Mariah that were good fun.

Not least her baby shower party in a Beverly Hills hotel five years ago, which was held in a giant gift-festooned room that resembled the entire Harrods toy department. (The centre-piece was two life-size fake giraffes…)

There is no denying her wondrous talent either.

Mariah’s a fabulous singer, truly one of the greatest of all time –right up there with Whitney Houston and Barbra Streisand. One of those rare artists who can hit big and soft notes with equal power and quality.

And she’s a smart, beautiful and amusing woman,

But lately, I’ve started to despair about Ms Carey.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-except-talent-admittedly.html#ixzz4RcDeiA8u


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> Nick just posted this on Instagram lmao
> 
> View attachment 3536210


No shade here...


----------



## mkr

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm listening to Mariah Carey Merry Christmas album, yesterday I listened to the Emancipation of Mimi.
> 
> I used to be a true fan. Sigh


I was always a true fan of her music.  Never was a fan of her.  But she sure is amusing.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> I'm a die hard fan of her music (but know crazy when I see it and would never defend her or hang out with her).. Listening to the xmas album right now


Best Christmas album ever.


----------



## Deco

Sassys said:


> Mariah, anymore of this embarrassing tackiness and you'll turn into the new Madonna (except with talent, admittedly)
> 
> Mariah Carey once kept me waiting all day.
> 
> I can remember it now: every single one of the long, tedious, 12 hours that I was held virtual hostage in my dressing room while Her Majesty played up like a tantrum-prone toddler who’d had her pacifier removed.
> 
> She’d been booked to do a two-minute performance on America’s Got Talent, but refused to sing live.
> 
> So the judges, including me and Sharon Osbourne, were hauled in on our day off just so she could pre-tape her song.
> 
> We arrived at midday.
> 
> By 6pm, Mariah still wasn’t ready, so the 2000-strong audience was sent home, and an entirely new one was bused in.
> 
> Come midnight, Mariah STILL wasn’t ready.
> 
> Sharon and I were by now so furious that we informed the AGT producers we’d had enough and were going home.
> 
> Eventually, long after we’d gone, Ms Carey finally appeared on stage and sang to a bunch of stand-in, lookalike judges and a VERY angry audience.
> 
> It was quite extraordinarily selfish and rude behaviour, and yet there wasn’t a hint of apology.
> 
> What made it even more outrageous was that her then husband, Nick Cannon, was the show’s host! So she kept him waiting all day too.
> 
> I’ve thus had bitter, first hand experience of the world’s biggest showbiz diva and it was deeply aggravating.
> 
> Conversely, I’ve had also had many other times with Mariah that were good fun.
> 
> Not least her baby shower party in a Beverly Hills hotel five years ago, which was held in a giant gift-festooned room that resembled the entire Harrods toy department. (The centre-piece was two life-size fake giraffes…)
> 
> There is no denying her wondrous talent either.
> 
> Mariah’s a fabulous singer, truly one of the greatest of all time –right up there with Whitney Houston and Barbra Streisand. One of those rare artists who can hit big and soft notes with equal power and quality.
> 
> And she’s a smart, beautiful and amusing woman,
> 
> But lately, I’ve started to despair about Ms Carey.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-except-talent-admittedly.html#ixzz4RcDeiA8u


It took me a while to realize that Sassy wasn't outing herself as one of the judges on AGT


----------



## Sassys

Deco said:


> It took me a while to realize that Sassy wasn't outing herself as one of the judges on AGT



LMAO. Oh, sorry. I would have NOT stood for any of that foolishness. I am sure Sharon Osborne went OFF


----------



## berrydiva

Nick's petty.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> It took me a while to realize that Sassy wasn't outing herself as one of the judges on AGT



Me too.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I agree with Piers ...lately I've started to despair about Ms Carey


----------



## afsweet

Nick's post was hilarious. That huge Mariah tattoo is unfortunate though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Nick just posted this on Instagram lmao
> 
> View attachment 3536210



Was Mariah really that thin when she was with Nick?  I thought she was already past her prime when they got together.

OMG to that DM article.  I can't even imagine putting people through that on purpose.


----------



## berrydiva

stephc005 said:


> Nick's post was hilarious. That huge Mariah tattoo is unfortunate though.


It's gone now...it's been covered up


----------



## Deco

lanasyogamama said:


> Was Mariah really that thin when she was with Nick?  I thought she was already past her prime when they got together.


I assumed unfettered photoshopping.


----------



## pixiejenna

lanasyogamama said:


> Was Mariah really that thin when she was with Nick?  I thought she was already past her prime when they got together.
> 
> OMG to that DM article.  I can't even imagine putting people through that on purpose.


Photoshop is her friend. She was a lot thinner when they first got together but at some point she started to pack on the pounds. I think she used IVF to get pregnant and that's what caused her to plump up so quickly and was never the same since. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Was Mariah really that thin when she was with Nick?  I thought she was already past her prime when they got together.
> 
> OMG to that DM article.  I can't even imagine putting people through that on purpose.



She was 38 when she married Nick and was a lot thinner. They had the twins when she was 41


----------



## Sassys

NYC


----------



## Sasha2012

lanasyogamama said:


> Was Mariah really that thin when she was with Nick?  I thought she was already past her prime when they got together.
> 
> OMG to that DM article.  I can't even imagine putting people through that on purpose.


Mariah had lost a lot of weight when she got with Nick. In fact she looked great. Though I was confused at their pairing she seemed more carefree and naturally happy with him. It look like the years of drinking, lipo and lack of exercise have caught up to Mariah and of course she's older now. Notice she didn't have all those handlers around when she was with Nick.

First time wearing her ring April, 2008






First public outing after wedding in 2008





World Music Awards 2008










2008















1 year anniversary party in 2009


















Screening of Precious in 2009









Late Night show in 2009





Renewing wedding vows in 2012


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> NYC
> View attachment 3536905
> View attachment 3536906


I am howling that I can see the crotch of her pantyhose that's falling down.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah had lost a lot of weight when she got with Nick. In fact she looked great. Though I was confused at their pairing she seemed more carefree and naturally happy with him. It look like the years of drinking, lipo and lack of exercise have caught up to Mariah and of course she's older now. Notice she didn't have all those handlers around when she was with Nick.
> 
> First time wearing her ring April, 2008



Wow, she looks so fresh and healthy in these pics.  She really did look legit happy.  Thanks for posting.  Reminded me that she hasn't always been a complete mess.



berrydiva said:


> I am howling that I can see the crotch of her pantyhose that's falling down.



Me too!!  I was like, what am I seeing???


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I am howling that I can see the crotch of her pantyhose that's falling down.



Had to look twice and YIKES!!! It happens to us all the time but I do 'Superman' trick when I have to wear pantyhose. I wear another pair of underwear outside of the pantyhose.


----------



## afsweet

the last time i remember her looking good was in her 'honey' video. totally forgot about how good she looked with Nick. 

her closet must be filled with sequins, glitter, butterfly accessories, platforms, and pantyhose.


----------



## lanasyogamama

stephc005 said:


> the last time i remember her looking good was in her 'honey' video. totally forgot about how good she looked with Nick.
> 
> her closet must be filled with sequins, glitter, butterfly accessories, platforms, and pantyhose.



Do you think there are bottles tucked up inside all of those?


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I am howling that I can see the crotch of her pantyhose that's falling down.



Yep! At first glance it looked like vagina.


----------



## pinky7129

http://people.com/style/mariah-care...n-her-shoes/?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag can I be in her fantasy life?!?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I am howling that I can see the crotch of her pantyhose that's falling down.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Why did nick post that pic? I don't get who he is throwing shade too?


----------



## Sassys

NicolesCloset said:


> Why did nick post that pic? I don't get who he is throwing shade too?



He's trying to say, the fake/beach poses have been done already and the two of them looked better doing it. It posted another pic after it, stating how amazing both their bodies looked in 2008.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, she looks so fresh and healthy in these pics.  She really did look legit happy.  Thanks for posting.  Reminded me that she hasn't always been a complete mess.


Funny, at the time of those Nick photos, I thought she_ was_ a mess, compared to how she looked and behaved in the very early days of her career. But now, as you said, her Nick days look fresh and healthy to compared to 2016.


----------



## berrydiva

NicolesCloset said:


> Why did nick post that pic? I don't get who he is throwing shade too?


Mariah and the guy in the pic. He did it better....that's why he's petty and that's why it's funny.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Funny, at the time of those Nick photos, I thought she_ was_ a mess, compared to how she looked and behaved in the very early days of her career. But now, as you said, her Nick days look fresh and healthy to compared to 2016.



Same. Mariah looks fresh and young in the older Nick photos, but tbh I don't remember far enough to when she wasn't acting a drunken fool.

TRL is as far back as my memories go and she was crazy then too.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> First time wearing her ring April, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First public outing after wedding in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Music Awards 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008


She looked fantastic in 2008.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> She looked fantastic in 2008.



Happiness will do that to you.  I loved them together. I think she was actually being herself and let her guard down when she was with Nick. I remember when they first got married, she was promoting her new album E=MC2 and canceled a bunch of appearances, because she stated she wanted to be with her man. I loved that!


----------



## Deco

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah had lost a lot of weight when she got with Nick. In fact she looked great. Though I was confused at their pairing she seemed more carefree and naturally happy with him. It look like the years of drinking, lipo and lack of exercise have caught up to Mariah and of course she's older now. Notice she didn't have all those handlers around when she was with Nick.
> 
> First time wearing her ring April, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First public outing after wedding in 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World Music Awards 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 year anniversary party in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screening of Precious in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late Night show in 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renewing wedding vows in 2012


wow, she looks GREAT here.  Not just her weight, but she looks lucid, confident and like she's got her sh!t together.  I'd gotten so used to her more recent desperate look that I'd forgotten about this.


----------



## legaldiva

I literally can't wait to watch this series.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Memories...
That's when I was a Mariah fan.
I was really hoping things worked out with Nick. He seemed to genuinely make her happy and she was more down to earth in the beginning.
Now she always looks either drunk or desperate for attention. Maybe it's a mid life crisis.

I read an article several years ago that said Mariah's birth certificate says she was born in 1969but Mariah always tells people she was born in 1970. I don't see the point in lying about 1 year.


----------



## mkr

legaldiva said:


> I literally can't wait to watch this series.


I have a feeling we may all find her unbearable and start hating her.  She lives a  life of excess we've never really seen before.  She is so filthy rich and famous for so long that there is no normal anymore.

Think ALL six Kardashians wrapped up into one.  I think she's going to lose a lot of fans.


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Memories...
> That's when I was a Mariah fan.
> I was really hoping things worked out with Nick. He seemed to genuinely make her happy and she was more down to earth in the beginning.
> Now she always looks either drunk or desperate for attention. Maybe it's a mid life crisis.
> 
> I read an article several years ago that said Mariah's birth certificate says she was born in 1969but Mariah always tells people she was born in 1970. I don't see the point in lying about 1 year.



Tmz posted the twins birth certificate and it says 1970; can't lie on legal document. She's not lying. If memory serves me, Tommy told her to deduct one year when she first came out.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She looked so pretty in the white button down shirt. I bet she doesn't even own one now, lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for having a taste for the finer things in life.

And Mariah Carey was dripping glamour as she attended VH1 Divas Holiday: Unsilent Night in New York on Friday.

The 46-year-old dropped jaws in a fitted hot pink gown with a plunging neckline teamed with a dazzling array of icy jewelry.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-stars-VH1-Divas-Holiday.html#ixzz4RkI9bJQw


----------



## morgan20

Nope Mariah does not fit right...however the colour looks good


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Beautiful color but she looks like she's drunk


----------



## gazoo

Great color on her.


----------



## Tivo

This actually isn't bad considering. Baby steps.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Love the color! But the fit isn't right and she looks uncomfortable.


----------



## mkr

She looks like she might fall.


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful color but she looks like she's drunk


At this point, when does she not look drunk.


----------



## V0N1B2

I've wondered for quite some time now if Mariah is suffering from some type of (neurological) movement disorder.
I know people will say that she's just a drunk, but I dunno, it's just my feeling. Possibly it could be both.


----------



## Lounorada

That is one industrial strength looking corset/waist-trainer she's got going on under that pink dress... looks like she can't breath!
The dress looks cheap and apart from the possible crushing of her ribs and organs, she looks good. Hair and jewellery look great.
But I know this is a once off, she'll be back to looking a mess too soon.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> That is one industrial strength looking corset/waist-trainer she's got going on under that pink dress... looks like she can't breath!
> The dress looks cheap and apart from the possible crushing of her ribs and organs, she looks good. Hair and jewellery look great.
> But I know this is a once off, she'll be back to looking a mess too soon.


I wonder how forgiving the fabric is.  It's a mermaid style so she may not be able tospread her feet far enough to balance herself.

And yes it's loose in the waist because she decided to wear a waist trainer.  Her photoshop guy mighta called off for the evening.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

Nothing like a nice pair of fishnets to  celebrate Jesus' birthday.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My God she is so tacky


----------



## mkr

Tacky but harmless.

Wait is she singing on TV for the world to hear?  I hope she's lip syncing.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Mariah always has a glass of wine [emoji485] and 6 inch heels [emoji151] 
That's why she appears to have a neurological disorder.


----------



## Sassys

*The mad world of Mariah: As a new show bares all, a revealing A to Z on the star's diva ways, including sleeping with 20 humidifiers, racy lingerie and why she's keeping her ex’s £8m ring (despite a new toyboy)*

*Mariah Carey is one of the most outrageously pampered divas in showbiz *
*For years, she has largely kept her outlandish requirements hidden away*
*But a new US reality TV show is to follow her whirlwind life and break-up * 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...8m-ring-despite-new-toyboy.html#ixzz4RpaCLmYc 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## uhpharm01

pinky7129 said:


> Nick got a baby on the way!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/music/cele...e-fruitful-and-multiply/ar-AAkqSrh?li=BBnb7Kz


Yeah, and him and the woman are no longer together anymore either!


----------



## gillianna

She and Madonna could be best friends with their thinking they are still young and need to show their bodies off.  Their desperate need for attention is quite sad.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her show is irrelevant tho because she isn't with James anymore so this show is boring to me right now. LOL


----------



## pinky7129

It's just, it's just, it's just, it's just, it's just...(I lost count) it's just really unfathomable!


----------



## Morgan R

Watched the first episode of the show and it seems like the most sincere/legit people in Mariah's circle seem to be her choreographer, her makeup artist, and her nephew. Also the few brief scenes with her kids were cute and you can tell they genuinely love being with their mom & Mariah isn't trying overexpose them on the show.

Also it feels like Mariah should of cut out the wedding planning parts or at least not called off the engagement until after the series aired especially because in the first episode alone she is seen trying on a wedding dress, talking about wedding plans, and James is featured in the show. But since those parts were left in to be honest it almost feels like her being engaged was just a storyline for the show especially considering they are showing Mariah and Bryan (the back-up dancer she has been seen out with lately) openly flirting when she was engaged to James. I'm assuming as the season of the show progresses and by the last episode were going to see how the engagement was called off and how Bryan & her "connected more" during this year even though he has been working with her for since 2005.


----------



## Sassys

Morgan R said:


> Watched the first episode of the show and it seems like the most sincere/legit people in Mariah's circle seem to be her choreographer, her makeup artist, and her nephew. Also the few brief scenes with her kids were cute and you can tell they genuinely love being with their mom & Mariah isn't trying overexpose them on the show.
> 
> *Also it feels like Mariah should of cut out the wedding planning parts or at least not called off the engagement until after the series aired especially* because in the first episode alone she is seen trying on a wedding dress, talking about wedding plans, and James is featured in the show. But since those parts were left in to be honest it almost feels like her being engaged was just a storyline for the show especially considering they are showing Mariah and Bryan (the back-up dancer she has been seen out with lately) openly flirting when she was engaged to James. I'm assuming as the season of the show progresses and by the last episode were going to see how the engagement was called off and how Bryan & her "connected more" during this year even though he has been working with her for since 2005.



He called it off, not her.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LavenderIce

Oh, Mimi, thin, strappy sandals are not the shoes for your stockinged feet.


----------



## mkr

I got nothing.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Me either.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

LavenderIce said:


> Oh, Mimi, thin, strappy sandals are not the shoes for your stockinged feet.


And it seems she wears 2 pairs? The shiny nylon ones then the fishnets? I could be wrong.


----------



## morgan20

That dress is nice, however her boobs look like two balloons!


----------



## Sassys

Feeling in the Christmas spirit.




Always makes me cry


----------



## uhpharm01

gillianna said:


> She and Madonna could be best friends with their thinking they are still young and need to show their bodies off.  Their desperate need for attention is quite sad.


Did Madonna get some butt implants recently?


----------



## Jayne1

I've said this before, but with all her money, she could buy shoes that fit.


----------



## White Orchid

Not to mention a boob lift.


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> Did Madonna get some butt implants recently?


I saw that video. I truly hope she didn't....it's looks so bad.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LavenderIce said:


> Oh, Mimi, thin, strappy sandals are not the shoes for your stockinged feet.



Her shoe choices are a lost cause


----------



## limom

Chloe_chick999 said:


> And it seems she wears 2 pairs? The shiny nylon ones then the fishnets? I could be wrong.


yep, spanx and wolford fishnets.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

uhpharm01 said:


> Did Madonna get some butt implants recently?



O my why did I look! [emoji102]

[emoji33]


----------



## morgan20

I looked as well


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3539267
> View attachment 3539268
> View attachment 3539269
> View attachment 3539270
> View attachment 3539271



The 2nd picture gave me Dina Lohan vibes!


----------



## pixiejenna

All I want for Christmas is you is my favorite Christmas song! (Clearly I'm a kid of the 90s [emoji14] ) Was that her mom singing with her in that one video? I know that she was a singer too but really don't remember ever hearing much about her family.


----------



## mkr

I have the Christmas cd.  I love it.  Oh Holy Night is spectacular.  I like to play it when I'm driving and pretend I can sing as good as her.

Well gee wiz at this stage in her life I probably do.


----------



## Sassys

Christmas show in NYC


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She looks great but that last pic it looks like those implants are gonna pop


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pixiejenna said:


> All I want for Christmas is you is my favorite Christmas song! (Clearly I'm a kid of the 90s [emoji14] ) Was that her mom singing with her in that one video? I know that she was a singer too but really don't remember ever hearing much about her family.



I`ve been listening to her Christmas album since Thanksgiving Day ....no matter how I feel about her diva antics she is (or was) truly talented.


----------



## berrydiva

Nothing sadder than a woman who will not accept the fact that she's aging. There are many women who look fantastic at 50 and I don't believe you need to cover everything up and wear skirts to your knees....but sheesh Mariah...Tina Turner is out here doing it better and she's like 90....lol..get it together.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> All I want for Christmas is you is my favorite Christmas song! (Clearly I'm a kid of the 90s [emoji14] ) Was that her mom singing with her in that one video? I know that she was a singer too but really don't remember ever hearing much about her family.



Yes, that is her mom


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Nothing sadder than a woman who will not accept the fact that she's aging. There are many women who look fantastic at 50 and I don't believe you need to cover everything up and wear skirts to your knees....but sheesh Mariah...Tina Turner is out here doing it better and she's like 90....lol..get it together.



Now come on, you know Mariah isn't going to work like Tina.  By the way Ms Tina is 77 now


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Nothing sadder than a woman who will not accept the fact that she's aging. There are many women who look fantastic at 50 and I don't believe you need to cover everything up and wear skirts to your knees....but sheesh Mariah...Tina Turner is out here doing it better and she's like 90....lol..get it together.



Tina is not 90 LMAO. she's in her 70's


----------



## pixiejenna

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I`ve been listening to her Christmas album since Thanksgiving Day ....no matter how I feel about her diva antics she is (or was) truly talented.


She's such a hot mess now it's easy to forget how talented she was. 


Sassys said:


> Yes, that is her mom



I thought she looked like her but I wasn't sure. I knew that her mom was a opera singer so that's why I was thinking it was her. It seems a little weird because I don't think that we've really seen or heard much about her family.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> She's such a hot mess now it's easy to forget how talented she was.
> 
> I thought she looked like her but I wasn't sure. I knew that her mom was a opera singer so that's why I was thinking it was her. It seems a little weird because I don't think that we've really seen or heard much about her family.



We've heard plenty about her family. not sure what you mean. Her brother's name is Morgan he is a trainer. Allison is her sister. She has drug problems since Mariah was little. Allison has been a prostitue for years and has been HIV positive for years. Allison has 3 kids, that Mariah took care of financially. Sean who was on the reality show is her oldest and is a lawyer who graduated from Harvard. Mariah's mother remarried around the time Mariah got her big break. They divorced shortly after and I recall he tried to sue Mariah for money that he paid to get her teeth fixed.

She was estranged from her father for years and made amends with him right before he passed from cancer. 

 I guess true lambs know all about her family lol. She's never hid anything.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> We've heard plenty about her family. not sure what you mean. Her brother's name is Morgan he is a trainer. Allison is her sister. She has drug problems since Mariah was little. Allison has been a prostitue for years and has been HIV positive for years. Allison has 3 kids, that Mariah took care of financially. Sean who was on the reality show is her oldest and is a lawyer who graduated from Harvard. Mariah's mother remarried around the time Mariah got her big break. They divorced shortly after and I recall he tried to sue Mariah for money that he paid to get her teeth fixed. I guess true lambs know all about her family lol. She's never hid anything.


I've only heard a little bit about her sister and that she had HIV. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Man she could sing.  I gotta say that she is (was) quite possibly the best there ever was.  Her range and her power notes and her ability to go soft and high and long.  In a way I'm not sure she got the credit she was due.  She wrote most of her own music too if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jayne1

I got so sick of her intricate melismas, but I guess that's what people love.   Can she still do them?


----------



## mkr

Doubt it.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Now come on, you know Mariah isn't going to work like Tina.  By the way Ms Tina is 77 now







Sassys said:


> Tina is not 90 LMAO. she's in her 70's



I know I jest...but she looks amazing. Look at her! Mariah could nevah! Showing skin, wearing her leggings, sphaklin from head to toe and looking good. Mariah needs to learn how to do it.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I love Mariahs eye makeup.


----------



## Suzie

I hate how she wears stockings with sandals.


----------



## Rouge H

Doesn't this women ever stay home?


----------



## limom

Rouge H said:


> Doesn't this women ever stay home?


Christmas is her pick working period.
She has bills to pay, don't you know!

I actually never get tired of her Christmas songs.
I am glad that she is touring again, instead of drinking, and doing nothing and getting into tabloids from her stupid antics.
So she does not have the same voice and range that she had at 19, who cares, at least she entertains!


----------



## Grande Latte

God blessed her with her voice. Now, she really needs to find herself again. Look inward and find balance and surround herself with decent, good people.

It pains me to see her spiraling out of control. Too many fame and money can really destroy a person.


----------



## Sassys

Empire State building lighting


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Suzie said:


> I hate how she wears stockings with sandals.



I hate everything about the way she dresses...forever dated and tacky as hell.


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah simultaneously tickles me and makes me SMH. I don't know if deep down I want her to un-tack....tacky Mariah comes with the territory.


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> Now come on, you know Mariah isn't going to work like Tina.  By the way Ms Tina is 77 now



And fabulous!!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Empire State building lighting
> 
> View attachment 3541356


That is one stupid looking outfit.
It's like 10 different outfits rolled into one 
She's a mess.


----------



## GoGlam

berrydiva said:


> Mariah simultaneously tickles me and makes me SMH. I don't know if deep down I want her to un-tack....tacky Mariah comes with the territory.



I think I prefer her tacky


----------



## Sassys

I just post the pics I see; I don't explain them


----------



## LavenderIce

No explanation needed *Sassy*.  Most Mariah pics are the same.  Tacky outfit.  Check.  Assistants or dancers to help her stay upright.  Check.  The end.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I just post the pics I see; I don't explain them
> 
> View attachment 3542918







Mariah! Where's your pants/skirt, girl?!
Proof that she has nothing but 'yes' people around her because she should NOT be leaving the house with no pants/skirt on.


----------



## mkr

And always with the fishnets.  SMH


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Mariah! Where's your pants/skirt, girl?!
> Proof that she has nothing but 'yes' people around her because she should NOT be leaving the house with no pants/skirt on.


----------



## Rouge H

That get up makes her look bloated, round and heavy!


----------



## mkr

Are you saying that she isn't bloated round or heavy?


----------



## Rouge H

No, I said....


Rouge H said:


> That get up makes her look bloated, round and heavy!


----------



## Sassys

Not sure why she put her engagement ring back on


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her legs look like they were colored in with a cheap marker in the above pic!


----------



## mkr

I think that's spanx stockings.

WHAT NO FISHNETS?!?!?


----------



## TC1

Those ankle shoe straps & legs look like a cartoon.....like Miss Piggy


----------



## mundodabolsa

mkr said:


> I think that's spanx stockings.
> 
> WHAT NO FISHNETS?!?!?



Look again.  She's got tan fishnets on.


----------



## Jayne1

mundodabolsa said:


> Look again.  She's got tan fishnets on.


You are right!  Good eye!  I had to enlarge it to see.

I'm always too busy looking to see the toe overhang, or if she bought shoes that fit.  lol


----------



## mkr

mundodabolsa said:


> Look again.  She's got tan fishnets on.


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> Those ankle shoe straps & legs look like a cartoon.....like Miss Piggy


OMG yes!  I was trying to figure out what they reminded me of.


----------



## mkr

That's not even nude colored.  Is it salmon???


----------



## Freckles1

Think I will see her in Aspen next week? We usually go the week after Christmas and I never see her. I obviously don't go to the " cool" hot spots [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I watched her reality show. It was boring. 4 people helping put on her shoes... leaving people waiting for hours on end for no reason except that she can. She is selfish and surrounded by yes people. I won't watch that again.


----------



## arnott

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I watched her reality show. It was boring. 4 people helping put on her shoes... *leaving people waiting for hours on end for no reason except that she can. *She is selfish and surrounded by yes people. I won't watch that again.



Fans or employees?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Not sure why she put her engagement ring back on
> 
> View attachment 3544246


Well that can't be the only questionable thing in this pic. lol


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

What is she Beyonce now?!?!?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3545723


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3545723


Lawd....


----------



## arnott

WTF!                       Did she dress so revealing when she was younger?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

arnott said:


> WTF!                       Did she dress so revealing when she was younger?



Mid life crisis.
She and Madonna are fighting for dear life to hang on to the beauty of their youth instead of embracing the mature beauty of a middle age woman. Unfortunately it only makes them look tacky & desperate.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The angle of that tree pic legit makes me dizzy.


----------



## White Orchid

It's funny how despite all the lipo she's has, she still looks fat to me.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Because all of her clothes are 4 sizes too small. I'm just waiting for the day those implants explode from the pressure.


----------



## BigPurseSue

arnott said:


> WTF!                       Did she dress so revealing when she was younger?



No. Quite the contrary. Her costumes were fairly subdued. Weird Al made fun of her because in all her rock videos she wore denim shorts and generally dressed like Maryann from "Gilligan's Island." When she divorced Tommy Mottola, the record company exec, she claimed he was the bully who wouldn't permit her to dress sexy. I think this was in the late '90s. After she left Mottola her trademark became the Spandex mini-dress. And then things got worse. All the lace-up bodices and thigh-high boots....who comes up with this stuff?...make her look like she's channeling a campy vid-game creature. It's too bad because she is pretty and her voice is gorgeous.


----------



## arnott

BigPurseSue said:


> No. Quite the contrary. Her costumes were fairly subdued. Weird Al made fun of her because in all her rock videos she wore denim shorts and generally dressed like Maryann from "Gilligan's Island." When she divorced Tommy Mottola, the record company exec, she claimed he was the bully who wouldn't permit her to dress sexy. *I think this was in the late '90s. After she left Mottola her trademark became the Spandex mini-dress. *And then things got worse. All the lace-up bodices and thigh-high boots....who comes up with this stuff?...make her look like she's channeling a campy vid-game creature. It's too bad because she is pretty and her voice is gorgeous.



Yes, I remember that.     She dressed sexy but not like a hooker...now she's not even wearing pants.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BigPurseSue said:


> her trademark became the Spandex mini-dress





No wonder she always either dresses like Peg Bundy from Married With Children or Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman


----------



## dangerouscurves

HandbagDiva354 said:


> No wonder she always either dresses like Peg Bundy from Married With Children or Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I just snorted


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> It's funny how despite all the lipo she's has, she still looks fat to me.


Hey now stop it she's big boned.


----------



## mkr

Those poor kids are going to have no sense of real/normal.  Pray for the kids yall.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Those poor kids are going to have no sense of real/normal.  Pray for the kids yall.



Her husband is our only hope.


----------



## lanasyogamama

White Orchid said:


> It's funny how despite all the lipo she's has, she still looks fat to me.



I read when you get lipo, while the fat cells removed are gone, unless you really clean up your diet, the other fat cells still in your body just get bigger and bigger, and that you can end up with fat in odd places.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Hey now stop it she's big boned.


I read that as she's being boned. Sorry, haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I read that as she's being boned. Sorry, haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## pixiejenna

Deco said:


> I read that as she's being boned. Sorry, haven't had my coffee yet.


She wishes!


arnott said:


> Yes, I remember that.     She dressed sexy but not like a hooker...now she's not even wearing pants.


She's just copying all the younger artists who do this. Like Beyonce, Rhianna, or lady gaga. The only difference is Beyonce and Rhianna can pull it off. Mimi is falling in the lady Gaga category of please put on some pants no one wants to see this ish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


>


You know you only encourage her


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> Her husband is our only hope.



What husband?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> What husband?



Lol!!!! Sorry, I meant her ex-husband.


----------



## Sassys

*Lionel Richie, Mariah Carey joining forces for 2017 tour

Get ready to party all night long with Lionel Richieand Mariah Carey.

The singers announced Monday they are joining forces for the All The Hits Tour, which kicks off in Baltimore on March 15, 2017.

Tickets for the 35-date tour, starring Richie with Carey as a special guest, go on sale Saturday.

Both Richie and Carey have a string of hits that remain popular today. Richie’s catalog includes “All Night Long (All Night),” ”Hello” and “Stuck on You.” In addition to Grammy wins, he’s won an Oscar and Golden Globe.

Carey is only behind Elvis Presley for most No. 1 songs on Billboard’s Hot 100 chart with 18. Her hits include “Vision of Love,” ”Hero” and “We Belong Together.”

The tour will wrap in Fort Lauderdale on May 27.

http://pagesix.com/2016/12/12/lionel-richie-mariah-carey-joining-forces-for-2017-tour/

*


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Mid life crisis.
> She and Madonna are fighting for dear life to hang on to the beauty of their youth instead of embracing the mature beauty of a middle age woman. Unfortunately it only makes them look tacky & desperate.


Jennifer Lopez is the same age as Mariah and still looks good in her stage outfits. Difference is that Jenny Lo never really wore her stage clothes off-stage so it was built into her persona to be sexy on stage and more polished or casual off-stage. Mariah has always been a tacky hot mess and it is not translating well as she ages. Like you said, she's desperate. I feel like she's been that way since all of these young girls hit the scene especially J. Lo.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> *Lionel Richie, Mariah Carey joining forces for 2017 tour
> 
> Get ready to party all night long with Lionel Richieand Mariah Carey.
> 
> The singers announced Monday they are joining forces for the All The Hits Tour, which kicks off in Baltimore on March 15, 2017.
> 
> Tickets for the 35-date tour, starring Richie with Carey as a special guest, go on sale Saturday.
> 
> Both Richie and Carey have a string of hits that remain popular today. Richie’s catalog includes “All Night Long (All Night),” ”Hello” and “Stuck on You.” In addition to Grammy wins, he’s won an Oscar and Golden Globe.
> 
> Carey is only behind Elvis Presley for most No. 1 songs on Billboard’s Hot 100 chart with 18. Her hits include “Vision of Love,” ”Hero” and “We Belong Together.”
> 
> The tour will wrap in Fort Lauderdale on May 27.
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2016/12/12/lionel-richie-mariah-carey-joining-forces-for-2017-tour/
> *



I'd actually love that show.


----------



## LavenderIce

lanasyogamama said:


> I'd actually love that show.



Me too!


----------



## mkr

But she can't sing anymore.  How will that work?


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> But she can't sing anymore.  How will that work?



Good question.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> But she can't sing anymore.  How will that work?



Mariah can still out sing anyone under the table. You need to stop lol


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Hey now stop it she's big boned.


Lady, talk to the hand!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bey looks super tired in that pic...


----------



## robtee




----------



## lastpurse

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3546426



It looks like she put a filter only on herself.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Are they rubbing the face that North hasn't had a play date with Blue in Kanye's face?


----------



## mkr

Yeah they are.


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course they are rubbing it in kimyes face with the play date. Or maybe trying to send yeaz back to the hospital? Seriously when do you ever see Bs kids with other celeb kids?

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> Of course they are rubbing it in kimyes face with the play date. Or maybe trying to send yeaz back to the hospital? Seriously when do you ever see Bs kids with other celeb kids?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


She can have a playdate with Barron *****.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think he'll go for that he's 10 and North is what 3?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

For Mariah- that outfit is an improvement. At least she's wearing pants, of some kind.
She needs to put those boobs away every once in a while though. It's like she can't leave the house without having them hanging out in full display.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pixiejenna said:


> Of course they are rubbing it in kimyes face with the play date. Or maybe trying to send yeaz back to the hospital? Seriously when do you ever see Bs kids with other celeb kids?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



Bey and Jay honestly win for pettiest celebs.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Bey and Jay honestly win for pettiest celebs.



I highly doubt Bey and Jay are thinking about Kim and her children. Mariah is the one that posted the pic; not Bey.


----------



## limom

I agree that it is a stretch.
Don't they have a media manager anyways?


----------



## Sassys

limom said:


> I agree that it is a stretch.
> Don't they have a media manager anyways?



Sure do


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> For Mariah- that outfit is an improvement. At least she's wearing pants, of some kind.
> She needs to put those boobs away every once in a while though. It's like she can't leave the house without having them hanging out in full display.


They must be numb at this point.

Her shoes look like ice skates.


----------



## zen1965

^Maybe they are. This is why she cannot walk without assistance.


----------



## Freckles1

I just saw she is touring with Lionel Richie!! Am I the only one who finds that to be an odd pairing?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know if it is odd but I would go see them for sure.

I stopped following her on IG when it was revealed months ago that a 12 year old was running it, but I follow Nick and Roc and Roe are too cute. Nick's house looks like an awesome place to be for the holidays.


----------



## Morgan R

"All I Want for Christmas Is You" Carpool Karaoke


----------



## arnott

Morgan R said:


> "All I Want for Christmas Is You" Carpool Karaoke




I didn't recognize Lady Gaga.  Her face is looking better!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Jayne1

Morgan R said:


> "All I Want for Christmas Is You" Carpool Karaoke



I liked seeing everyone else.  They all had personality... except for Mimi, who really is a bump on a log. Can you imagine how boring that video would be with just Mimi?  Also, we didn't have to hear her try for the high notes. Maybe that was the plan.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> I liked seeing everyone else.  They all had personality... except for Mimi, who really is a bump on a log. Can you imagine how boring that video would be with just Mimi?  Also, we didn't have to hear her try for the high notes. Maybe that was the plan.



I was also so surprised, she had the least passion for the song!


----------



## Wildflower22

She was terrible but I really enjoyed everyone else!


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3549685
> 
> View attachment 3549686
> View attachment 3549687



What exactly is that in the to the left that Christmassy and white?  And oh not enough boob showing.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's looking forward to spending the holidays with loved ones.

And on Friday, Mariah Carey got a head start to the festivities as she enjoyed some quality time with her new beau, Bryan Tanaka.

The 46-year-old was in high spirits as she headed outside beside her much younger boyfriend, 33, in New York City, while once more rocking that gorgeous and mysterious ring on her engagement finger.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ka-rocks-ring-finger-again.html#ixzz4T7YWKquY


----------



## mkr

What does a backup dancer boyfriend get Mariah for Christmas?


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> What does a backup dancer boyfriend get Mariah for Christmas?


All she wants for Christmas is him.


----------



## Jayne1

He's a bought and paid for BF.  LIke Kris J's pretend BF.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Morgan R said:


> "All I Want for Christmas Is You" Carpool Karaoke




She wants to show her boobs so much that she buckled up the seat belt wrong [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

Is there anyone out there who hasn't sen her boobs at this point?

We need Tommy Mattola to come back into her life.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> What does a backup dancer boyfriend get Mariah for Christmas?


Am I allowed to say?


----------



## mkr

Come on now Mariah may be an exhibitionist but she's also a prude.  She doesn't have sex period.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> She wants to show her boobs so much that she buckled up the seat belt wrong [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Yup!  Even Corden managed to keep his moobs under the belt.  But not our Mariah...


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Am I allowed to say?



Girl!!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Come on now Mariah may be an exhibitionist but she's also a prude.  She doesn't have sex period.



Riiiiiiigh.... [emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

DUH!  she doesn't really come out and say it but we knew it anyway! 



*Mariah Carey Reveals She's Not Returning Engagement Ring From Ex-James Packer*


*Mariah Carey is getting candid about her split from Australian billionaire James Packer. 


 The singer revealed on "Watch What Happens Live" Sunday that she plans to keep the massive 35-carat engagement ring he gave to her. It's estimated to be worth $10 million. 


When asked by host Andy Cohen if she "planned on giving it back," Carey replied coyly, "Why?" *


*Carey and Packer got engaged in January after dating a year. They split up this fall.

Fans of the "All I Want For Christmas" singer have been watching Carey, 46, plan her now defunct spring wedding on her E! documentary series, "Mariah’s World."

Carey admitted that "it's weird" to watch some of the footage, which includes her trying on wedding dresses.

"This is stuff that happened in my life, for real," she continued. "I just don't want to put anybody in the position where they have to look at something they don't want to see. And it's hurtful. These are actually, like, real moments and so it was something that I really...[sigh] how do you talk about it?"

Carey added that it's difficult to process because "it's so fresh. It kind of just happened."

But the singer said she's at peace with the breakup.

"I believe that if it was supposed to happen, it would've happen," she said. 




https://www.yahoo.com/gma/mariah-ca...ent-ring-145906491--abc-news-celebrities.html

*


----------



## mkr

So it's so difficult to process but she's at peace.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well I love that ring and it gets several close ups during the tv show that I actually like more than I thought I would.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just watch her thinking 'it must be so exhausting to be in her presence'.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> DUH!  she doesn't really come out and say it but we knew it anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> *Mariah Carey Reveals She's Not Returning Engagement Ring From Ex-James Packer*
> 
> 
> *Mariah Carey is getting candid about her split from Australian billionaire James Packer.
> 
> 
> The singer revealed on "Watch What Happens Live" Sunday that she plans to keep the massive 35-carat engagement ring he gave to her. It's estimated to be worth $10 million.
> 
> 
> When asked by host Andy Cohen if she "planned on giving it back," Carey replied coyly, "Why?" *
> 
> 
> *Carey and Packer got engaged in January after dating a year. They split up this fall.
> 
> Fans of the "All I Want For Christmas" singer have been watching Carey, 46, plan her now defunct spring wedding on her E! documentary series, "Mariah’s World."
> 
> Carey admitted that "it's weird" to watch some of the footage, which includes her trying on wedding dresses.
> 
> "This is stuff that happened in my life, for real," she continued. "I just don't want to put anybody in the position where they have to look at something they don't want to see. And it's hurtful. These are actually, like, real moments and so it was something that I really...[sigh] how do you talk about it?"
> 
> Carey added that it's difficult to process because "it's so fresh. It kind of just happened."
> 
> But the singer said she's at peace with the breakup.
> 
> "I believe that if it was supposed to happen, it would've happen," she said. *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/mariah-ca...ent-ring-145906491--abc-news-celebrities.html
> *


I saw this and thought her boobs hanging out way too much.  and if she thinks she deserves to keep that ring, I guess that's what she thinks.  I have no opinion on it.  but is it kind of weird to be wearing it after the breakup?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> So it's so difficult to process but she's at peace.




  that is mariah speak for you!  



sdkitty said:


> I saw this and thought her boobs hanging out way too much.  and if she thinks she deserves to keep that ring, I guess that's what she thinks.  I have no opinion on it. * but is it kind of weird to be wearing it after the breakup?*



it is!  she can't afford any bling bling of her own??   why would she want to keep it other than it being very very $$$$ - which is what people were saying all along is what she wanted with him!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> that is mariah speak for you!
> 
> 
> 
> it is!  she can't afford any bling bling of her own??   why would she want to keep it other than it being very very $$$$ - which is what people were saying all along is what she wanted with him!


it seems like she has plenty of her own but wants more
I guess "God Bless The Child" isn't her theme
I think tradition is if the woman breaks the engagement, she returns the ring.  Not sure who broke this one and doubt she cares. But wearing it?  If she wants it for the monetary value, why not store it away or sell it?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> it seems like she has plenty of her own but wants more
> I guess "God Bless The Child" isn't her theme
> I think tradition is if the woman breaks the engagement, she returns the ring.  Not sure who broke this one and doubt she cares. But wearing it?  I*f she wants it for the monetary value, w*hy not store it away or sell it?



there is no doubt that is why she wants it!  she made sure everyone knew how big it was and how much it cost!


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> I saw this and thought her boobs hanging out way too much.  and if she thinks she deserves to keep that ring, I guess that's what she thinks.  I have no opinion on it.  but is it kind of weird to be wearing it after the breakup?


Exactly what about her, isn't weird?


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Exactly what about her, isn't weird?


funny, she's just tacky IMO.....just goes to show money doesn't buy class


----------



## twin-fun

I saw her on an episode of Steve Harvey's show year or two ago. The two are somehow related and spent Christmas with each other and their families at Mariah's home in Colorado where she went all out according to Steve. She came across as such a sweet, reserved, generous person. She was coherent and funny and self deprecating during that interview which was such a stark contrast to the opinion I've had of her.


----------



## bag-princess

i have never seen/heard anything about them being related.     i saw that show and the most recent one when she was there talking about her engagement and showing off the ring and her diamond necklace.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fur coat, private jet, and Mariah Carey playing in the background - it may be the most Mariah Carey entrance ever.

The singer arrived in Aspen on Monday morning to the tune of - of course - All I Want For Christmas.

The performer is taking a pre-holiday mini break in the elite Colorado ski town, renting out yet another ridiculous AirBnB pad for her stay.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-holiday-beau-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz4TLig3n2N


----------



## limom

^^
Why would she rent a place when she own a beautiful house there?
Unless, she is on the payroll like the K....
I am starting to wonder if she does  have a cash flow problem....


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> ^^
> *Why would she rent a place when she own a beautiful house there?*
> Unless, she is on the payroll like the K....
> I am starting to wonder if she does  have a cash flow problem....




that is just crazy then!!!   and that second pic is just too funny!  she looks like she is already juiced up and ready to go!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> that is just crazy then!!!   and that second pic is just too funny!  she looks like she is already juiced up and ready to go!



I think in her mind she was looking much different than what's actually showing up in the pic!


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I think in her mind she was looking much different than what's actually showing up in the pic!




of course!  but especially when people have had a few drinks!!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> of course!  but especially when people have had a few drinks!!


She sure seems to like her booze on the show. She drinks red wine non stop and when she went on WWHL she served some type of  butterscotch liquor.
I feel that she has a problem which is why her manager was able to take over her life.


----------



## mkr

She looks bloated.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> She sure seems to like her booze on the show. She drinks red wine non stop and when she went on WWHL she served some type of  butterscotch liquor.
> I feel that she has a problem which is why her manager was able to take over her life.




yea she seems to always have to have something around to drink and is one of those people that believes that just because it is wine there is no problem.  and i bet her manager and other handlers make sure that she is liquored up as much as possible.


----------



## Jayne1

Why do companies give freebies to the richest people? Airbnb, in this case.

Will it make me want to pay big bucks to stay at the same property that she got for free?


----------



## mkr

It must be cold in there.  Good thing she has a flannel shirt.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> It must be cold in there.  Good thing she has a flannel shirt.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> View attachment 3553974



WTF!


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> It must be cold in there.  Good thing she has a flannel shirt.



And fur lined boots!


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Why do companies give freebies to the richest people? Airbnb, in this case.
> 
> Will it make me want to pay big bucks to stay at the same property that she got for free?
> 
> View attachment 3553974
> View attachment 3553975


I think it is more than freebies. She must get a check.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Why do companies give freebies to the richest people? Airbnb, in this case.
> 
> Will it make me want to pay big bucks to stay at the same property that she got for free?


free publicity.  I wonder if the owner of the house also has it up for sale.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> I think it is more than freebies. She must get a check.



these people do NOTHING if they are not getting something!  




DC-Cutie said:


> free publicity.  I wonder if the owner of the house also has it up for sale.



i would not be surprised if they did and used that as a selling point!


----------



## bag-princess

i would loooooove to hear the converstation of the people in charge of taking these tacky pictures of her - over and over again!


----------



## zen1965

Getting into the Christmas spirit by posing half-naked? WTF.   I am getting really tired of this ish.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> i would loooooove to hear the converstation of the people in charge of taking these tacky pictures of her - over and over again!


they are her designated 'yes' people..  so their thoughts must be kept to a minimum!  LOL


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No thanks. Too much snow.


----------



## White Orchid

zen1965 said:


> Getting into the Christmas spirit by posing half-naked? WTF.   I am getting really tired of this ish.


Used to be the season to be jolly, now 'tis the season to show your jugs


----------



## White Orchid

BagOuttaHell said:


> No thanks. Too much snow.


I've never experienced real snow, so this is like a fantasy for me.  I loooooove it!!!


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> I've never experienced real snow, so this is like a fantasy for me.  I loooooove it!!!


Awwww, love, this was the view out my back deck last week.  You gotta come to Colorado!  We're not as charming as the Deep South, but you can roll around in powder snow and wake up the next day to warm sunshine.


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> View attachment 3554666
> 
> Awwww, love, this was the view out my back deck last week.  You gotta come to Colorado!  We're not as charming as the Deep South, but you can roll around in powder snow and wake up the next day to warm sunshine.


   Don't do this to me 

It's gonna be 35 Celsius here on Xmas day!


----------



## White Orchid

But oh my God Almighty, what a beautiful vista!  Just breathtaking!  How blessed are you?!

I wanna go and take my cat with me, just to see his reaction too


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Don't do this to me
> 
> It's gonna be 35 Celsius here on Xmas day!


that's cuz you Downunderers do the whole seasons/toilet flush thingies backwards .

But yes, that view is insane.  I pinch myself everyday, in disbelief.  It's also an island of privacy in an otherwise saturated suburb.

Some cats like snow.  They'll jump around in the fluffiness.  others, not so much.  My cat doesn't mind the snow, but has to come back in when her little bare paw pads get too cold.  My cat has always been allowed to venture out and explore the backyard and the neighborhood in my previous houses, but here she's under house arrest.    she's only allowed on the upstairs deck (photographed), but not out the back yard.  There's a 6 foot high fence separating my backyard from the golf course, but that fence is not reliable separation between my cat and the coyotes who live on the golf course.  They love to dine on cats.


----------



## mkr

I love the snow.  I had 5 or so inches but it's warming up so now I have a sheet of grey ice.


----------



## Lounorada

Deco said:


> View attachment 3554666
> 
> Awwww, love, this was the view out my back deck last week.  You gotta come to Colorado!  We're not as charming as the Deep South, but you can roll around in powder snow and wake up the next day to warm sunshine.


That is one beautiful view, Deco! Lucky you


----------



## mkr

Deco you forgot to bring in your patio chair cushions!


----------



## Deco

Lounorada said:


> That is one beautiful view, Deco! Lucky you


Thank you!  I do feel lucky.  The house is somewhat average, but the view is out of this world.  It's rare even in Colorado to have a view like this, unless you live in the mountains.  Every day we look out the window and say "Wow".  It never gets old.  Here's a photo of a "moon-set" behind the mountains.  Yes, that low on the horizon the moon is huge.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Deco you forgot to bring in your patio chair cushions!


Nah, I'm just lazy .  Those cushions are magic.  they're indestructible and don't retain water.  Also, Colorado is so dry all year round, that we don't have mold/mildew problems.  everything dries to a bone in a couple hours.  My cushions love it.  My skin and hair and nostrils hate it.


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> Don't do this to me
> 
> It's gonna be 35 Celsius here on Xmas day!




LOL I recall the time some of my customers were watching races from Oz and the temp said 32 degrees. They were marveling at how hardy Aussies must be running around in dresses and shirt sleeves.


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> that's cuz you Downunderers do the whole seasons/toilet flush thingies backwards .
> 
> But yes, that view is insane.  I pinch myself everyday, in disbelief.  It's also an island of privacy in an otherwise saturated suburb.
> 
> Some cats like snow.  They'll jump around in the fluffiness.  others, not so much.  My cat doesn't mind the snow, but has to come back in when her little bare paw pads get too cold.  My cat has always been allowed to venture out and explore the backyard and the neighborhood in my previous houses, but here she's under house arrest.    she's only allowed on the upstairs deck (photographed), but not out the back yard.  There's a 6 foot high fence separating my backyard from the golf course, but that fence is not reliable separation between my cat and the coyotes who live on the golf course.  They love to dine on cats.


Dine on what???


----------



## White Orchid

poopsie said:


> LOL I recall the time some of my customers were watching races from Oz and the temp said 32 degrees. They were marveling at how hardy Aussies must be running around in dresses and shirt sleeves.


Well I'm veiled and even I wonder how I survive our long, hot Summers, lol.  It's our sportsmen I feel for the most - tennis players, cricketers...

And last week, I foolishly left my hydrangea out in the Sun and it never recovered   Lucky Mariah.  Lucky Deco


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> Thank you!  I do feel lucky.  The house is somewhat average, but the view is out of this world.  It's rare even in Colorado to have a view like this, unless you live in the mountains.  Every day we look out the window and say "Wow".  It never gets old.  Here's a photo of a "moon-set" behind the mountains.  Yes, that low on the horizon the moon is huge.
> 
> View attachment 3554748


Oh my goodness.  I love me a big golden Moon.  You're  one blessed lady!


----------



## White Orchid

This is my view, lol.  Sad no?  A floating Santa and the only house in the street with Xmas lights. I'm surrounded by bloody heathens I tell ya


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> Well I'm veiled and even I wonder how I survive our long, hot Summers, lol.  It's our sportsmen I feel for the most - tennis players, cricketers...
> 
> And last week, I foolishly left my hydrangea out in the Sun and it never recovered   Lucky Mariah.  Lucky Deco





These people thought it meant 32F not 32C. I tried to explain the difference but finally gave up


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Oh my goodness.  I love me a big golden Moon.  You're  one blessed lady!









You're welcome


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> You're welcome


Can someone show me where the report button is?!?!


----------



## deltalady

I'm watching her show. Does she always lay around in lingerie?


----------



## Sasha2012

New Video to get you in the Christmas spirit with cameos from her twins


----------



## mkr

deltalady said:


> I'm watching her show. Does she always lay around in lingerie?


No.  Sometimes she wears stilettos too.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Dine on what???


It's true  our kitties don't stand a chance.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> This is my view, lol.  Sad no?  A floating Santa and the only house in the street with Xmas lights. I'm surrounded by bloody heathens I tell ya


This looks a lot like the architectural style in my last neighborhood downtown.  Though more cramped and occasionally interspersed with tiny 100 year old brick bungalows.


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> This looks a lot like the architectural style in my last neighborhood downtown.  Though more cramped and occasionally interspersed with tiny 100 year old brick bungalows.


It's all good - I love where I live but nothing compares to the views you have


----------



## White Orchid

This house, nearby, is nice too but again, doesn't have your views.  I love me some Victorian architecture.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> It's all good - I love where I live but nothing compares to the views you have


Sorry, I meant my neighborhood was more cramped.  I loved it to bits.  I thought I'd never move, ever.  the munchkin needed room to spread out, so that's why I moved.  But I loved my city place so much I couldn't part with it. it's being rented by three New Yorkers who think they've landed in heaven for a fraction of the cost of living in NYC.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> This house, nearby, is nice too but again, doesn't have your views.  I love me some Victorian architecture.


Good lord, that's spectacular!  Ive never seen anything like that in Colorado, not even the old majestic neighborhoods. Stunning!


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> Good lord, that's spectacular!  Ive never seen anything like that in Colorado, not even the old majestic neighborhoods. Stunning!


Oh there's more like it in the inner city.  I'm forever wandering around photographing old houses.  So much character.


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> Sorry, I meant my neighborhood was more cramped.  I loved it to bits.  I thought I'd never move, ever.  the munchkin needed room to spread out, so that's why I moved.  But I loved my city place so much I couldn't part with it. it's being rented by three New Yorkers who think they've landed in heaven for a fraction of the cost of living in NYC.


Is it a brownstone?  I would go to NY just to walk around neighbourhoods with old brownstones in leafy streets.  Just one of my many dreams...


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Oh there's more like it in the inner city.  I'm forever wandering around photographing old houses.  So much character.


When were the oldest houses/buildings in your city built?


----------



## White Orchid

Deco said:


> When were the oldest houses/buildings in your city built?


To be honest I'm not sure but I've seen some with the 1800s written on their facades.  I'll have a look next time on my walks.  There are some stunners though - if only the weather was more conducive to long walks.  36 at the moment and it's almost 6pm


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Is it a brownstone?  I would go to NY just to walk around neighbourhoods with old brownstones in leafy streets.  Just one of my many dreams...


Afraid not.  Though that neighborhood is very old, it was originally a very modest, working class neighborhood with tiny, tiny old houses on tiny lots all jammed in together.  Then the neighborhood boomed like crazy (it's been in nonstop boom for 15 years) but what took over are modern scrapes.  Two or three small houses were scraped and replaced with modern duplexes.  Or modern row houses, like brownstones, but without the charm or history.  The neighborhood is the top dining, pretentious speakeasy bar, snobbish hipster man-bun coffee shop destination. Great vibrancy and food, cool new houses and easy jaunt to work (I could walk it easily). Crappy school district, constant traffic and sirens, loud and obnoxious revellers, and hipsters.  I never noticed these annoyances until I had my girl. I don't miss the hipsters.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

deltalady said:


> I'm watching her show. Does she always lay around in lingerie?



Yes
Her boobs are the focal point of the show


----------



## Sasha2012

She hit Gucci on Thursday.

And on Friday Mariah Carey decided to continue her holiday shopping spree at Louis Vuitton in Aspen while enjoying a glass of champagne.

The songstress was all bundled up in full winter gear for the excursion, even after she made her way inside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mpagne-shops-holiday-Aspen.html#ixzz4Tmodgg7Z


----------



## pursecrzy

White Orchid said:


> To be honest I'm not sure but I've seen some with the 1800s written on their facades.  I'll have a look next time on my walks.  There are some stunners though - if only the weather was more conducive to long walks.  36 at the moment and it's almost 6pm



36? Is it humid too? I'll take -20C over that.


----------



## pursecrzy

Sasha2012 said:


> She hit Gucci on Thursday.
> 
> And on Friday Mariah Carey decided to continue her holiday shopping spree at Louis Vuitton in Aspen while enjoying a glass of champagne.
> 
> The songstress was all bundled up in full winter gear for the excursion, even after she made her way inside.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mpagne-shops-holiday-Aspen.html#ixzz4Tmodgg7Z



But, but ,but, her boobs aren't on display!


----------



## mkr

She didn't buy anything?  Dang she saw the champagne and was like I'ma have to go in and hang out for a while.

I'm surprised she goes to Aspen in winter.  It's too cold for public nudity.


----------



## twin-fun

pursecrzy said:


> But, but ,but, her boobs aren't on display!


They already were a couple days earlier. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...amisole-shops-beau-Bryan-Tanaka-33-Aspen.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey may be in Aspen on holiday, but as Christmas draws nearer, she appears to have crammed her schedule with activity.

On Wednesday, the 46-year-old was spotted having a stroll in the well-heeled ski town with her latest squeeze, 33-year-old Bryan Tanaka.

Despite the chill, she'd slipped into a thin black top with sloping lace-fringed neckline that allowed a generous glimpse of her cleavage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...beau-Bryan-Tanaka-33-Aspen.html#ixzz4TnKNjSef


----------



## mkr

That new boyfriend is about to be famous beyond his wildest dreams. Hope he's ready for it.


----------



## White Orchid

pursecrzy said:


> 36? Is it humid too? I'll take -20C over that.


Not humid no, just incredibly hot.  And will be for the next few days.


----------



## mkr

Funny how her double chin comes and goes in photos...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

How can you go from billionaire fiancé to dating one of your employees? That's 100 steps backward. I NEVER agree with Wendy Williams but I have to consign her on this being a desperate attempt to save face and make James jealous. I don't see a love connection with them just staged poses for the camera. Getting a handsome mature successful businessman would've been the best way to make him jealous. He's probably laughing at this.


----------



## Sandi.el

mkr said:


> That new boyfriend is about to be famous beyond his wildest dreams. Hope he's ready for it.



Like JLo and Chris or Brittney and Federline lol


----------



## Sandi.el

Wonder if she's tricking on him yet?


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She hit Gucci on Thursday.
> 
> And on Friday Mariah Carey decided to continue her holiday shopping spree at Louis Vuitton in Aspen while enjoying a glass of champagne.
> 
> The songstress was all bundled up in full winter gear for the excursion, even after she made her way inside.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mpagne-shops-holiday-Aspen.html#ixzz4Tmodgg7Z



I expected her to be wearing heels!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Deco said:


> Afraid not.  Though that neighborhood is very old, it was originally a very modest, working class neighborhood with tiny, tiny old houses on tiny lots all jammed in together.  Then the neighborhood boomed like crazy (it's been in nonstop boom for 15 years) but what took over are modern scrapes.  Two or three small houses were scraped and replaced with modern duplexes.  Or modern row houses, like brownstones, but without the charm or history.  The neighborhood is the top dining, pretentious speakeasy bar, snobbish hipster man-bun coffee shop destination. Great vibrancy and food, cool new houses and easy jaunt to work (I could walk it easily). Crappy school district, constant traffic and sirens, loud and obnoxious revellers, and hipsters.  I never noticed these annoyances until I had my girl. I don't miss the hipsters.



Hmm, sounds like you're describing the lower east side. Too bad you moved - our munchkins could play!

ETA: could be Williamsburg too. Though they won't have a subway for like 18 months, so those hipsters will be sol!


----------



## mkr

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Rouge H

Merry Christmas to you MKR ❤


----------



## Jayne1

HandbagDiva354 said:


> How can you go from billionaire fiancé to dating one of your employees? That's 100 steps backward. I NEVER agree with Wendy Williams but I have to consign her on this being a desperate attempt to save face and make James jealous. I don't see a love connection with them just staged poses for the camera. Getting a handsome mature successful businessman would've been the best way to make him jealous. He's probably laughing at this.


Exactly.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a self-proclaimed diva who loves her fashion - and so it comes as no surprise that Mariah Carey was not about to give her look up for a bit of snow and ice.

The 46-year-old was pictured heading to Ermenegildo Zegna and Dolce & Gabbana in Aspen for men's clothing as she did a spot of last minute shopping in Aspen.

Negotiating icy pavements, she wore a pair of sky high heels under a green fitted dress which had a fishtail hemline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-high-heels-shopping-Aspen.html#ixzz4TsHx6HbB


----------



## White Orchid

Can we all take a moment to remember the old Mariah we used to know and love?


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Can we all take a moment to remember the old Mariah we used to know and love?



I'd much rather remember Luther.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Can we all take a moment to remember the old Mariah we used to know and love?



I've been thinking about the old Mariah lately and she was very cute. Original nose and teeth and who knows what else.  Her original face really suited her!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I'd much rather remember Luther.


Me too.  A choice like smooth honey.

This is one of my all-time favourite songs.  Even if I never met my own Father, this just so resonates with me.  I have lost count of the number of times I've watched this clip.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Me too.  A choice like smooth honey.
> 
> This is one of my all-time favourite songs.  Even if I never met my own Father, this just so resonates with me.  I have lost count of the number of times I've watched this clip.



Oh no I'm no watching that.  I'm not crying today.


----------



## Morgan R

Mariah posted this throwback picture with George Michael on her social media since he passed away yesterday.

*Mariah Carey *George Michael You were such an inspiration. I'm honored to have not only been your fan, but a friend as well. May you rest in peace.


----------



## Deco

Sasha2012 said:


> She's a self-proclaimed diva who loves her fashion - and so it comes as no surprise that Mariah Carey was not about to give her look up for a bit of snow and ice.
> 
> The 46-year-old was pictured heading to Ermenegildo Zegna and Dolce & Gabbana in Aspen for men's clothing as she did a spot of last minute shopping in Aspen.
> 
> Negotiating icy pavements, she wore a pair of sky high heels under a green fitted dress which had a fishtail hemline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-high-heels-shopping-Aspen.html#ixzz4TsHx6HbB


What a hodgepodge outfit, even more so because it's winter and in Aspen.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3548264
> View attachment 3548265



Older post (still catching up on the thread lol) but are those her nipples or unfortunate shadowing?! [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## mkr

Morgan R said:


> Mariah posted this throwback picture with George Michael on her social media since he passed away yesterday.
> 
> *Mariah Carey *George Michael You were such an inspiration. I'm honored to have not only been your fan, but a friend as well. May you rest in peace.
> View attachment 3557535


I don't know if I'd call this a throwback.  She looks like she's had all her body/face enhancements, she looks totally self absorbed, like George isn't even there,  By the looks of it this could just as easy have been from last week.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Deco said:


> What a hodgepodge outfit, even more so because it's winter and in Aspen.



I know right??? She is RIDICULOUS. She can't even walk on flat normal ground without assistance yet she is in Aspen on ice in 6 inch stilettos and a mermaid grown. Why can't she be normal even on vacation?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> That new boyfriend is about to be famous beyond his wildest dreams. Hope he's ready for it.




He knows it - you can believe that! And is counting on it.[emoji6]


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I don't know if I'd call this a throwback.  She looks like she's had all her body/face enhancements, she looks totally self absorbed, like George isn't even there,  By the looks of it this could just as easy have been from last week.



I was thinking the same thing- she calls herself a fan and friend - but has her back turned to him and is several inches over! LOL


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> I was thinking the same thing- she calls herself a fan and friend - but has her back turned to him and is several inches over! LOL


Well she only allows pictures to be taken of her from the left.  So yeah he probably didn't want to switch seats.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Well she only allows pictures to be taken of her from the left.  So yeah he probably didn't want to switch seats.



WHAT!!!

Lawd I don't know why this surprised me because it is so Mariah!!  George was on her bad side literally!  I wouldn't have switched sides either! [emoji3]


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah always wears the most ridiculous outfits in Aspen. She's been doing heels and gowns in the snow there for years.


----------



## pukasonqo

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I know right??? She is RIDICULOUS. She can't even walk on flat normal ground without assistance yet she is in Aspen on ice in 6 inch stilettos and a mermaid grown. Why can't she be normal even on vacation?



i think the concept of normal escapes her


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Mariah always wears the most ridiculous outfits in Aspen. She's been doing heels and gowns in the snow there for years.




she reminds me of those country folks that put on their "good clothes" to go shopping at walmart!!


----------



## mkr




----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah reminds me of a person that didn't grown up with much and as an adult, overcompensates.  When she was first starting out she seemed very humble.  After the split with Motola, bish went from 0 to 100 real quick.  She's beyond tacky.

but I luv her crazy antics - LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

She was the first performer to appear live from New York's Times Square on New Year's Eve in 2005.

And Mariah Carey will be back on Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest on ABC tonight to close out 2016.

The 46-year-old superstar was spotted leaving her New York apartment in a limo with her new beau, backing dancer Bryan Tanaka, as they headed to Times Square for rehearsals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Bryan-Tanaka-carries-stage.html#ixzz4UTj68zYG


----------



## EGBDF

Great 'performance' Mariah!! lol


----------



## HandbagDiva354

That was a fiasco. Did she forget the words? The track was still playing and she stopped lip syncing and started pacing and mumbling.

Mariah is a hot mess.


----------



## Rouge H

I saw that!


----------



## baghagg

It appeared something went wrong (with the sound system) and it pissed her off and she just gave up.


----------



## Sasha2012

baghagg said:


> It appeared something went wrong (with the sound system) and it pissed her off and she just gave up.


She has been in the industry too long to give up like that. What happened to the show must go on? She put on a pathetic and arrogant display. I am a fan of Mariah's music and I think she's a legend but fiascoes like this is why she'll never get the respect she deserves until she's dead, unfortunately. She has become a parody of herself; a mockery. She needs to fire her entire team, get sober and start the new year fresh.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been in the industry too long to give up like that. What happened to the show must go on? She put on a pathetic and arrogant display. I am a fan of Mariah's music and I think she's a legend but fiascoes like this is why she'll never get the respect she deserves until she's dead, unfortunately. She has become a parody of herself; a mockery. She needs to fire her entire team, get sober and start the new year fresh.


The new, no holds barred, Sasha


----------



## Rouge H

Mariah Carey prepares for New Year's Eve performance in Times Square

http://dailym.ai/2iqpVjn


----------



## guccimamma

she looks like she is on prednisone


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> she looks like she is on prednisone


Moonface?


----------



## BigPurseSue

There was a story that ran a few days ago--can't find it now, but I think it was in one of the NY papers--that her people were so unprepared for the performance they asked what time the ball was supposed to drop in NY. Because Mariah has a reputation for being notoriously late to events, the show's organizers rented an apartment specially to house her prior to the performance and help her get ready, and they tasked a team of producers to get her to the performance on time.

Edit: Here's the link from the NY Post: http://pagesix.com/2016/12/30/special-team-tasked-with-getting-mariah-to-nye-performance-on-time/


----------



## pixiejenna

Wtf was that? Leisurely strolling across the stage while holding a microphone with your song on I need the background counts as a live performance? Even if something was wrong with the sound system she honestly wasn't even trying basically pitching a fit was more of a performance than her lip syncing to her song. Also wtf is she doing in a body suit  seriously who let her out like that? As if her "performance wasn't enough we also have to witness that?!? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

I missed it. I was sleep


----------



## mkr

guccimamma said:


> she looks like she is on prednisone


Isn't that a steroid??


----------



## limom

WTF was that?
She is no longer a fun drunken diva.
There is something seriously wrong with her (could it be drugs?)
Anyways, I predict a melt down ala Glitter.....


----------



## mkr

I didn't watch it but I saw a clip here a couple weeks ago where she basically sings a little, tells the crowd to sing along(so she doesn't have to sing), kinda mumbles through it and talks a little through it.  She doesn't really sing anymore.  She's too famous and fabulous to sing at her performances anymore.

I'm very surprised she would do this gig in front of that large of a live audience as well as a billion people watching on tv.  Plus she HAD to be on time because it's New Years' Eve.  This performance is just proof that she is surrounded by yes men and she has no idea that she has lost it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The comments on Twitter are hilarious.


----------



## bag-princess

BigPurseSue said:


> There was a story that ran a few days ago--can't find it now, but I think it was in one of the NY papers--that her people were so unprepared for the performance they asked what time the ball was supposed to drop in NY. Because Mariah has a reputation for being notoriously late to events, the show's organizers rented an apartment specially to house her prior to the performance and help her get ready, and they tasked a team of producers to get her to the performance on time.
> 
> Edit: Here's the link from the NY Post: http://pagesix.com/2016/12/30/special-team-tasked-with-getting-mariah-to-nye-performance-on-time/




yep that sounds like something that would happen.   they do nothing but enable her and keep her liquored up! 





mkr said:


> I didn't watch it but I saw a clip here a couple weeks ago where *she basically sings a little, tells the crowd to sing along(so she doesn't have to sing), kinda mumbles through it and talks a little through it.*  She doesn't really sing anymore.  She's too famous and fabulous to sing at her performances anymore.
> 
> I'm very surprised she would do this gig in front of that large of a live audience as well as a billion people watching on tv.  Plus she HAD to be on time because it's New Years' Eve.  This performance is just proof that she is surrounded by yes men and she has no idea that she has lost it.




THIS!   why anyone would be expecting any different is surprising because that is all she seems to do now.



and to prove how really delusional she is and thinks she is still all that - she posted on Instagram after that little performance saying, "Here's to making more headlines in 2017."        oh hunni - i can bet big $$$ that you will be making many more headlines this year like this and worse!!!


----------



## mkr

They had to ask what time the ball was dropping?  Um...


----------



## bag-princess

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The comments on Twitter are hilarious.



they are hilarious everywhere!  she will never see them of course because she still thinks she is so amazing!  
how can you be out of sync with pre-planned lip syncing then make an epic fail at trying to improvise only to end up getting snippy as if you had nothing to do with it!!


----------



## Jayne1

Yet, she keeps getting hired.


----------



## tomz_grl

Oh my Just watched the video posted and that was just embarrassing! She couldn't even stand up without swaying. She needs some help!


----------



## mkr

I can't imagine being in that audience waiting for her and then this...


----------



## Wildflower22

Oh my goodness that was worse than I expected.


----------



## deltalady

It appears she couldn't hear out of her ear piece.


----------



## pinky7129

We didn't even need to watch the ball drop. She dropped it


----------



## mkr

deltalady said:


> It appears she couldn't hear out of her ear piece.


It also appears she couldn't sing out of her microphone.


----------



## uhpharm01

mkr said:


> Isn't that a steroid??


Yes. a corticosteroid.


----------



## sdkitty

and what about that outfit?  does she think she's a Victoria's Secret model?


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> and what about that outfit?  does she think she's a Victoria's Secret model?


Oh lord Jesus. That was hot mess. Yes she's does think that she's Victoria's Secret model.


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh lord Jesus. That was hot mess. Yes she's does think that she's Victoria's Secret model.


and those guys having to drag her around?  what a mess


----------



## joyeaux

I don't really get why she didn't just go with it... is the ear piece that important that she couldn't have just "performed" (<--- and I use that term lightly) "Emotion" when she realized that's what was playing?


----------



## terebina786

I don't know why people expect anything different from her at this point.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> and those guys having to drag her around?  what a mess


The whole thing was just terrible including that too


----------



## sdkitty

terebina786 said:


> I don't know why people expect anything different from her at this point.


I don't really expect anything from her.  But it's a shame.  She started out with a genuine talent and it seems she's been corrupted by money (and fame) and turned into this horrible narcissist.  Does she have a family?  She needs grounding (IMO)


----------



## Alexenjie

terebina786 said:


> I don't know why people expect anything different from her at this point.



Agreed, anyone who helped make the decision to hire her should not keep their job. Mariah has had a bad reputation about her performances for a long time and never should have been let near the stage.

It's also very sad that she can't look at herself and see what a mess she has become. There is help for her if she would only seek it out and humble herself enough to do whatever it takes to get back to normalcy, even if it is just for the sake of her kids.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I don't really expect anything from her.  But it's a shame.  She started out with a genuine talent and it seems she's been corrupted by money (and fame) and turned into this horrible narcissist.  Does she have a family?  She needs grounding (IMO)


But maybe her mother can help her out.


----------



## mkr

I'm pretty sure anyone she pays or gives money to is gonna shut up and do what she says.


----------



## Wildflower22

Was she supposed to sing more songs than the two and just left?


----------



## uhpharm01

mkr said:


> I'm pretty sure anyone she pays or gives money to is gonna shut up and do what she says.


Well yeah. But someone needs to help her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Mimi tweeted "ish happens happy 2017 and here's to making more headlines in the new year".  

Am I the only one who found the guys dragging her around on stage funny? It's like they are dragging around a beached whale. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

Wildflower22 said:


> Was she supposed to sing more songs than the two and just left?


I think she was only suppose to sing just one song


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Mimi tweeted "ish happens happy 2017 and here's to making more headlines in the new year".
> 
> Am I the only one who found the guys dragging her around on stage funny? It's like they are dragging around a beached whale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum
> 
> 
> pixiejenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mimi tweeted "ish happens happy 2017 and here's to making more headlines in the new year".
> 
> Am I the only one who found the guys dragging her around on stage funny? It's like they are dragging around a beached whale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2017/01/01/mariah-carey-botches-nye-performance/
> Mariah Carey  was overcome by emotions during her NYE performance in Times Square.
> 
> Mariah began singing "Auld Lang Syne" when suddenly the track for "Emotions" started playing. Mariah tried to pivot into her big hit, but she wasn't prepared to sing it ... it seems it wasn't on the playlist.
> 
> Although the story's being told that "Emotions" started playing in the middle of "Auld Lang Syne," if you listen closely it seems like the she may have actually finished singing the NYE staple.
> 
> BTW ... the track gives a peek in to the actual performance of "Emotions."  Mariah sings, but at high pitched moments her voice takes over the track.
> 
> Her reps cite technical difficulties, but Mariah addressed the stage fumble herself afterward like the diva she is ... "S*** happens." Well said.
> 
> http://media.tmz.com/2017/01/01/0101-mariah-carey-****-happens-tweet-twitter-4.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## uhpharm01

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2017/01/01/mariah-carey-botches-nye-performance/

*MARIAH CAREY*
*SHOULD OLD ACQUAINTANCE AND/OR LYRICS BE FORGOT*
*NYE SNAFU*

1/1/17 8:43 AM PST


Mariah Carey was overcome by emotions during her NYE performance in Times Square.

Mariah began singing "Auld Lang Syne" when suddenly the track for "Emotions" started playing. Mariah tried to pivot into her big hit, but she wasn't prepared to sing it ... it seems it wasn't on the playlist.

Although the story's being told that "Emotions" started playing in the middle of "Auld Lang Syne," if you listen closely it seems like the she may have actually finished singing the NYE staple.

BTW ... the track gives a peek in to the actual performance of "Emotions."  Mariah sings, but at high pitched moments her voice takes over the track.

Her reps cite technical difficulties, but Mariah addressed the stage fumble herself afterward like the diva she is ... "S*** happens." Well said. 

http://media.tmz.com/2017/01/01/0101-mariah-carey-****-happens-tweet-twitter-4.jpg


----------



## berrydiva

joyeaux said:


> I don't really get why she didn't just go with it... is the ear piece that important that she couldn't have just "performed" (<--- and I use that term lightly) "Emotion" when she realized that's what was playing?


it's a monitor and it is important dependent on what sound is isolated and where the live music or track is in relation to her...it's so they can hear themselves. And given how awful she's become live, she probably needs to rely on it to keep up with the track.


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenna said:


> Mimi tweeted "ish happens happy 2017 and here's to making more headlines in the new year".
> 
> Am I the only one who found the guys dragging her around on stage funny? It's like they are dragging around a beached whale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


Yes it was funny but it was so sad too .


----------



## sdkitty

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes it was funny but it was so sad too .


I can sympathize with her earpiece problems but there's no excuse for that costume......face it, you're not that hot.....I guess no one can talk to her and tell her the truth


----------



## berrydiva

We only saw the beginning of her performance but she needs to do better in 2017 with her stage outfits. Mariah, you're not putting in the same work as Beyonce, Jenny Lo, and the rest....please stop with the bodysuit.


----------



## mkr

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes. a corticosteroid.


Why would she take this ?


----------



## kasumi168

Was that Ryan Seacrest at the end saying "that was awful" as well? It was a train wreck. She didn't even hide the fact she was lip syncing the "We belong together" song.


----------



## uhpharm01

sdkitty said:


> I can sympathize with her earpiece problems but there's no excuse for that costume......face it, you're not that hot.....I guess no one can talk to her and tell her the truth


You're right. There is no excuse for that outfit. None


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>








Everything about that 'performance' was comical! I have no other words.


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who found the guys dragging her around on stage funny? It's like they are dragging around a beached whale.


No that cracked me up too  It's so awkward to watch.


----------



## mama13drama99




----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> No that cracked me up too  It's so awkward to watch.


Or when the dancer ran and grabbed her when she stopped lip syncing We Belong Together.  She just stopped singing and walked the other way.  These dancers are well trained babysitters.


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> I don't really expect anything from her.  But it's a shame.  She started out with a genuine talent and it seems she's been corrupted by money (and fame) and turned into this horrible narcissist.  Does she have a family?  She needs grounding (IMO)



she and yeezy are in the same boat


----------



## Jayne1

This isn't a Selena Gomez or a Britney Spears, for that matter. They can't sing, so I would expect them to not even try if they had to sing live.

But Mariah should be able to still sing a little and if the song she was lip synching to, didn't play, you would think she would use her own voice to finish the song.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Yet, she keeps getting hired.



people love a good train wreck!!  it's like andy cohen and his HW shows - at the reunion shows he loves to act shocked and apalled by things they have said and done to each other but he loves it!  you can tell by that sly little smile on his face and the shine in his beady little eyes!!




Jayne1 said:


> This isn't a Selena Gomez or a Britney Spears, for that matter. They can't sing, so I would expect them to not even try if they had to sing live.
> 
> *But Mariah should be able to still sing a little* and if the song she was lip synching to, didn't play, you would think she would use her own voice to finish the song.




she has proven a few times this is not the case though.


----------



## twin-fun

mkr said:


> Why would she take this ?



Corticosteroids are prescribed for a number of reasons but most often they are used to treat inflammation like sprained muscles, tennis elbows, arthritis etc. And if you take enough they are also a stimulant and can give one the feeling of endless energy.


----------



## YSoLovely

A mess. I cringed so hard watching this. Lawdhammercy. Get it together, Mariah!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mama13drama99 said:


>




I'm in tears 

"It's 20 below in NYC and this b***h in leotards and sequins"


----------



## Hobbsy

Having to pay someone to walk me up and down stairs might be the day I say....hmmmmm maybe I should retire and spend time with my kids.


----------



## mkr

twin-fun said:


> Corticosteroids are prescribed for a number of reasons but most often they are used to treat inflammation like sprained muscles, tennis elbows, arthritis etc. And if you take enough they are also a stimulant and can give one the feeling of endless energy.


Well she clearly isn't taking them for that reason.


----------



## mkr

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm in tears
> 
> "It's 20 below in NYC and this b***h in leotards and sequins"


I'm sure she had enough alcohol to feel nothing.


----------



## TC1

TMZ just reported that Mariah said they sabotaged her on purpose for ratings. LOL


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> TMZ just reported that Mariah said they sabotaged her on purpose for ratings. LOL


Which doesn't make sense, since they didn't advertise in advance that she would fail miserably at her gig. lol


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> Which doesn't make sense, since they didn't advertise in advance that she would fail miserably at her gig. lol


They said she chose not to do a soundcheck (because she couldn't be bothered because she knew she wasn't REALLY going to sing) and that there were still 8 speakers around her, so she should have been able to hear fine. 
Aside from that it's a NYE celebration...there's nothing else ON TV. Why would they need the ratings?


----------



## mkr

Mariah draws probably EVERYBODY  in the free world on a new years type show.  How higher can the ratings go?


----------



## limom

I am rethinking getting tickets for her show with Lionel. Although, I could always bail on MC.
Her team is just as nuts as MC


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah has been in the game way too long to not know how to deal with technical issues. It was like she just gave up. She was asking them to turn on the monitors on the stage...I get that she couldn't hear where track was but damn Mimi, you have 25 years in the game. That performance was so cringeworthy. Folks can say what they want about Beyonce but I will always respect her professionalism on stage when dealing with issues.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> Mariah has been in the game way too long to not know how to deal with technical issues. It was like she just gave up. She was asking them to turn on the monitors on the stage...I get that she couldn't hear where track was but damn Mimi, you have 25 years in the game. That performance was so cringeworthy. Folks can say what they want about Beyonce but I will always respect her professionalism on stage when dealing with issues.


You're right about that. Beyonce even kept sings when her hair got caught in the fan during a concert one time and the other time her earring pulled on her ear and she was bleeding and she continued to sing.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> Mariah has been in the game way too long to not know how to deal with technical issues. It was like she just gave up. She was asking them to turn on the monitors on the stage...I get that she couldn't hear where track was but damn Mimi, you have 25 years in the game. That performance was so cringeworthy. Folks can say what they want about Beyonce but I will always respect her professionalism on stage when dealing with issues.


This.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> They said she chose not to do a soundcheck (because she couldn't be bothered because she knew she wasn't REALLY going to sing) and that there were still 8 speakers around her, so she should have been able to hear fine.
> Aside from that it's a NYE celebration...there's nothing else ON TV. Why would they need the ratings?


She doesn't do rehearsals...she's busy sipping on champagne while everyone else is rehearsing.


----------



## jiangjiang

mama13drama99 said:


>




This is too funny! What's his name? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would NEVER suggest anyone buy tickets to see Mariah.  You'd never get your money's worth.  She just prances around on stage, being held up by her backup dancers and having the audience sing.

worthless


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I already feel ripped off watching her on New Year's Eve.
Most missed the ball drop because we were trying to figure out wtf was going on with Mariah.

I should've just watched the Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## hedonista

I don't care how badly she messed up, and I agree on the poor outfit choice...but honestly, I just feel bad for her. It's true she has lost her spark, but imho, she is still one of the few truly talented singers in the industry. What a shame. [emoji17]


----------



## DC-Cutie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I already feel ripped off watching her on New Year's Eve.
> Most missed the ball drop because we were trying to figure out etc was going on with Mariah.
> 
> I should've just watched the Twilight Zone marathon.


but I mean watching the performance was just like watching the Twilight Zone... sadly


----------



## turtlebug1971

Deco said:


> Moonface?



I'd say more like opiate bloat.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DC-Cutie said:


> but I mean watching the performance was just like watching the Twilight Zone... sadly



You're right.
Watching her was like watching the Twilight Zone but tragically the real life version.


----------



## BigPurseSue

According to the NY Times there were no technical problems:  *"But then “Emotions” started and, she said as the music played, her monitors weren’t working. (Robert Goldstein of Maryland Sound International, the longtime audio company for Times Square on New Year’s Eve, disputed her complaints: “There were zero technical malfunctions,” he wrote in an email to The New York Times. “Every monitor and in-ear device worked perfectly.”)*

http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/01/a...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

*"One of her major problems on tour has been that some of her most beloved songs, the hits her audience wants most, demand a voice she has outlived. She’s simply not as flexible as she was in 1991, when she released “Emotions”; then again, her online trolls probably aren’t either.

So the truly startling thing about Ms. Carey’s New Year’s Eve fiasco is that she planned to perform “Emotions” at all. The canned music already included the song’s near-dog-whistle vocal flourish, which Ms. Carey no longer pretends to be able to deliver. But what the world heard from Times Square was a backing track awaiting a lead vocal — presumably a live one."*

Their columnist goes on to suggest that perhaps she sabotaged the performance for the ratings. That seems unlikely. The whole performance...from the feathers to the dancers to the poor costume choice...seems so ill-advised. What was she thinking?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her "performance" made me think of when Patti Labelle had all those technical issues....


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't think she cares. Like berry said earlier, she didn't feel the need to practice. I'm sure she feels entitled enough to drink, drug, whatever, go onstage and do whatever and her fans will just giggle and say that's Mariah.  She gets paid no matter how bad it sucks and she goes out drinking and probably isn't even out of bed yet.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BigPurseSue said:


> According to the NY Times there were no technical problems:  *"But then “Emotions” started and, she said as the music played, her monitors weren’t working. (Robert Goldstein of Maryland Sound International, the longtime audio company for Times Square on New Year’s Eve, disputed her complaints: “There were zero technical malfunctions,” he wrote in an email to The New York Times. “Every monitor and in-ear device worked perfectly.”)*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/01/a...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> *"One of her major problems on tour has been that some of her most beloved songs, the hits her audience wants most, demand a voice she has outlived. She’s simply not as flexible as she was in 1991, when she released “Emotions”; then again, her online trolls probably aren’t either.
> 
> So the truly startling thing about Ms. Carey’s New Year’s Eve fiasco is that she planned to perform “Emotions” at all. The canned music already included the song’s near-dog-whistle vocal flourish, which Ms. Carey no longer pretends to be able to deliver. But what the world heard from Times Square was a backing track awaiting a lead vocal — presumably a live one."*
> 
> Their columnist goes on to suggest that perhaps she sabotaged the performance for the ratings. That seems unlikely. The whole performance...from the feathers to the dancers to the pd not rehearsed for this combined with her poor costume choice...seems so ill-advised. What was she thinking?



I think this is true. Even if her ear piece wasn't working the track was playing loud enough for her to lip sync her way to the end. Mariah obviously hadn't practiced and combine that with her usual 5 glasses of wine = that fiasco.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't do rehearsals...she's busy sipping on champagne while everyone else is rehearsing.



They did rehearse


----------



## HandbagDiva354

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Her performance made me think of when Patti Labelle when she had all those technical issues....




Patty is the ORIGINAL Diva! She didn't know but 1 line in that song but she ad libbed and still killed that sh_t.


----------



## Hobbsy

Rehearsed her getting carried around [emoji23]


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> They did rehearse
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562785


I thought so!


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> They did rehearse
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562785


I don't know.  She's such a diva that this might just be a picture them carrying her from the hotel to the stage.


----------



## mkr

Mariah believes her own hype and that her fans adore her so much they'll put up with her shenanigans.  She thinks they should feel honored to be in her presence.  She gives them a taste and that's enough for them.  She's Mariah Carey b1tch!!


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> I thought so!





mkr said:


> I don't know.  She's such a diva that this might just be a picture them carrying her from the hotel to the stage.



Lol no. They did practice and she's lying


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think this is true. Even if her ear piece wasn't working the track was playing loud enough for her to lip sync her way to the end. Mariah obviously hadn't practiced and combine that with her usual 5 glasses of wine = that fiasco.


You can't hear the track on stage....it sounds like muffled noise. That's why they have monitors and the ear pieces. What the audience hears and what you hear on stage are 2 different things.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> They did rehearse
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562785


Lmaooo. I was just joking as she likes to always have her glass of champagne.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> You can't hear the track on stage....it sounds like muffled noise. That's why they have monitors and the ear pieces. What the audience hears and what you hear on stage are 2 different things.



But why is it that the dancers can hear? They stayed on beat when dancing to emotions


----------



## berrydiva

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Her "performance" made me think of when Patti Labelle had all those technical issues....



Professional and class act!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> But why is it that the dancers can hear? They stayed on beat when dancing to emotions


Because they're counting. You're dancing on the 2s and 4s...when I danced, we never really heard the music...we feel the beat. It's a rehearsed routine and you know your marks and you feel the bass. It's not that you can't hear on stage, just that there's a lot of noise. Kind of like how you can hear a song you know really well and sing along to it even if you can't hear it clearly because it's loud.


----------



## mkr

When you watch the performance, the dancers are all in a circle, clearly making her the centerpiece and she just walks all over the place. They keep dancing in their zone.  I think she's just high AF.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> When you watch the performance, the dancers are all in a circle, clearly making her the centerpiece and she just walks all over the place. They keep dancing in their zone.  I think she's just high AF.



When Emotions is playing, the dancers are all doing their routine. 2 of them prance with her, but the others stay on beat. I don't understand why they can hear the music and she can't. Dancers are not wearing ear pieces.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Because they're counting. You're dancing on the 2s and 4s...when I danced, we never really heard the music...we feel the beat. It's a rehearsed routine and you know your marks and you feel the bass. It's not that you can't hear on stage, just that there's a lot of noise. *Kind of like how you can hear a song you know really well and sing along to it even if you can't hear it clearly because it's lou*d.



Bingo! No excuse from her. It sounds like she was suppose to sing emotions (only her high notes and music played in the background). We Belong was supposed to be all lip synced


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> When you watch the performance, the dancers are all in a circle, clearly making her the centerpiece and she just walks all over the place. They keep dancing in their zone.  I think she's just high AF.





Sassys said:


> When Emotions is playing, the dancers are all doing their routine. 2 of them prance with her, but the others stay on beat. I don't understand why they can hear the music and she can't. Dancers are not wearing ear pieces.



I agree. While it was happening I was thinking why can everyone hear the music except Mariah. My only conclusion is she was drunk.


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I agree. While it was happening I was thinking why can everyone hear the music except Mariah. My only conclusion is she was drunk.



I don't think she was drunk. I think she just couldn't sing (didn't rest her voice). Thought she could just sing Emotions (lip sync the high notes) and lip sync all of we belong together and auld Lang syne


----------



## lanasyogamama

If I hadn't heard so many negative things about how she treats people, I would feel bad for her.


----------



## Jayne1

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Her "performance" made me think of when Patti Labelle had all those technical issues....



I love when a singer can sing her way through a song, even when everything goes wrong! 

As mentioned above, I also thought about Bey and her hair getting caught in a fan, yet she kept on singing.

Then we have Kanye getting upset and walking off the stage, did Justin B do that too? And now Mariah who doesn't even try... yet she continues to get hired.

Just hire Patti Labelle; they won't have problems even when there are problems.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sassys said:


> I don't think she was drunk. I think she just couldn't sing (didn't rest her voice). Thought she could just sing Emotions (lip sync the high notes) and lip sync all of we belong together and auld Lang syne



We Belong Together doesn't have high notes and she didn't sing that either.
I agree with mkr Mariah was just high AF.


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> We Belong Together doesn't have high notes and she didn't sing that either.
> I agree with mkr Mariah was just high AF.



I know, that's what I said. During Emotions the actual studio song wasn't playing (just the high notes), which tells me that was suppose to be live. The other two songs were clearly studio recordings. 
We belong is a very high soprano song. She would really have to rest her voice for that song.


----------



## mbaldino

Sassys said:


> But why is it that the dancers can hear? They stayed on beat when dancing to emotions



That was exactly my first thought. They stayed on beat the entire song.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> I know, that's what I said. During Emotions the actual studio song wasn't playing (just the high notes), which tells me that was suppose to be live. The other two songs were clearly studio recordings.
> We belong is a very high soprano song. She would really have to rest her voice for that song.


What possessed her to sing  Emotions?  That's like in her top 3 hardest to sing.


----------



## Sassys

Ever since Stella became her manager her shows look very talent show. Stella is cutting cost and people so she can pocket more money and keep her family on staff.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> We belong is a very high soprano song. She would really have to rest her voice for that song.


What do you mean by rest her voice? What singing has she done in the past two weeks that would have caused some vocal damage? Or did you mean she should just avoid speaking for a day or two?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> What do you mean by rest her voice? What singing has she done in the past two weeks that would have caused some vocal damage? Or did you mean she should just avoid speaking for a day or two?



When Mariah has a show coming up, she doesn't talk for a few days. She writes down everything. Now she might not be able to do that anymore since she has kids, but she use to always do it before shows for years.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I keep saying, this Stella chick is bad news.  She has her daughter on staff, but making the dancers stay on a bus with a 5 year old and the MUA & Hairdresser share a hotel room with one bed (that scene was hilarious!!!)


----------



## BigPurseSue

In her defense... Maybe she's developing a hearing impairment. As someone who's dealt with all manner of hearing impairments and deafness for most of my life, I can tell you that electronic ear pieces are usually good for crap if you have even the slightest impairment. If there's background noise you're not going to hear anything through an ear piece. And there was certainly a lot of background noise in Times Square, certainly much more noise than when they rehearsed. And if you're developing a serious impairment usually the high notes are the first things you lose which can make understanding words and following music very hard. Worse when you're losing your hearing you often have these moments when you suddenly can't hear anything clearly and you think 'Oh crap! What am I going to do!' and you muddle through hoping that no will realize you haven't a clue what they're saying or what's going on. And of course you're in denial about it for a long time, blaming colds, sinuses, whatever. Hearing loss and the overwhelming noise from the crowd could explain a lot of her behavior.  With some types of hearing loss loud irregular noise can even trigger dizziness and disorientation as the auditory nerves in the brain are also the balance nerves. Just a thought. Whatever happened she clearly couldn't hear what was going on musically.


----------



## DC-Cutie

even if Mariah rested her voice, she still won't sound anywhere near as great as she did in her prime.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BigPurseSue said:


> In her defense... Maybe she's developing a hearing impairment. As someone who's dealt with all manner of hearing impairments and deafness for most of my life, I can tell you that electronic ear pieces are usually good for crap if you have even the slightest impairment. If there's background noise you're not going to hear anything through an ear piece. And there was certainly a lot of background noise in Times Square, certainly much more noise than when they rehearsed. And if you're developing a serious impairment usually the high notes are the first things you lose which can make understanding words and following music very hard. Worse when you're losing your hearing you often have these moments when you suddenly can't hear anything clearly and you think 'Oh crap! What am I going to do!' and you muddle through hoping that no will realize you haven't a clue what they're saying or what's going on. And of course you're in denial about it for a long time, blaming colds, sinuses, whatever. Hearing loss and the overwhelming noise from the crowd could explain a lot of her behavior.  With some types of hearing loss loud irregular noise can even trigger dizziness and disorientation as the auditory nerves in the brain are also the balance nerves. Just a thought. Whatever happened she clearly couldn't hear what was going on musically.



but these are HER songs, even if she couldn't hear with the ear pieces, she should know the words and when to get on beat.

I don't think she's got a hearing issue.  She just has "i'm no longer that bish, but I'mma play it off for now and give a crappy performance, again" issues.

I also read somewhere that she didn't really do a sound check prior to the performance.


----------



## Wildflower22

I assumed Emotions was supposed to have all vocals to lip sync but the background track got played instead, so she decided not to sing at all because she can't.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wildflower22 said:


> I assumed Emotions was supposed to have all vocals to lip sync but the background track got played instead, *so she decided not to sing at all because she can't.*



BINGO!

I like Mariah, but let's face it.  She can't sing like she used to.  Which is really sad, considering you have artist like Celine Dion, that has been in the game a long time and still has a very nice voice (she doesn't hit the high octave like Mariah, but still a nice voice).


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BigPurseSue said:


> In her defense... Maybe she's developing a hearing impairment. As someone who's dealt with all manner of hearing impairments and deafness for most of my life, I can tell you that electronic ear pieces are usually good for crap if you have even the slightest impairment. If there's background noise you're not going to hear anything through an ear piece. And there was certainly a lot of background noise in Times Square, certainly much more noise than when they rehearsed. And if you're developing a serious impairment usually the high notes are the first things you lose which can make understanding words and following music very hard. Worse when you're losing your hearing you often have these moments when you suddenly can't hear anything clearly and you think 'Oh crap! What am I going to do!' and you muddle through hoping that no will realize you haven't a clue what they're saying or what's going on. And of course you're in denial about it for a long time, blaming colds, sinuses, whatever. Hearing loss and the overwhelming noise from the crowd could explain a lot of her behavior.  With some types of hearing loss loud irregular noise can even trigger dizziness and disorientation as the auditory nerves in the brain are also the balance nerves. Just a thought. Whatever happened she clearly couldn't hear what was going on musically.

























Those are HER songs. What she did is straight up *unprofessional*. As a performer you know how to recover from even the worst glitches.

Mariah is a mess. A boozy, alcoholic surrounded by yes people who tell her she's great, even though they know girlfriend is going to seed faster than a toupee in a hurricane.

I'm not even going in on that excuse for an outfit. Someone said her body looks like a corndog and now I can't unsee it.  Or concrete encased in glitter with that much Spanx going on.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Mariah is a mess. A boozy, alcoholic surrounded by yes people who tell her she's great, even though they know girlfriend is going to seed faster than a toupee in a hurricane.
> I'm not even going in on that excuse for an outfit. Someone said her body looks like a corndog and now I can't unsee it. Or concrete encased in glitter with that much Spanx going on.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> *Because they're counting. You're dancing on the 2s and 4s...when I danced, we never really heard the music...we feel the beat. It's a rehearsed routine and you know your marks and you feel the bass. I*t's not that you can't hear on stage, just that there's a lot of noise. Kind of like how you can hear a song you know really well and sing along to it even if you can't hear it clearly because it's loud.



Not sure I believe that. She was being lazy. She could hear enough to say/sing some words for Emotions (therefore she could indeed hear). I've seen her take out her ear mics thousands of times and still sing without them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From 2014 - her raw vocals.  No comment


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> When Mariah has a show coming  she doesn't talk for a few days. She writes down everything. Now she might not be able to do that anymore since she has kids, but she use to always do it before shows for years.


She should also eat right, get plenty of rest and not drink alcohol or do drugs for the couple weeks before the show.  I've also seen singers wear a scarf around their neck for I don't know why.  I think it was Christina A in an interview.


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From 2014 - her raw vocals.  No comment




 Broke my heart when I saw this last year.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> She should also eat right, get plenty of rest and not drink alcohol or do drugs for the couple weeks before the show.  I've also seen singers wear a scarf around their neck for I don't know why.  I think it was Christina A in an interview.



Scarf is because cold weather hurts your vocal cords.


----------



## BigPurseSue

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From 2014 - her raw vocals.  No comment




O.k., that's really bad. That is not someone who should be working in the music business any longer.


----------



## mkr

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From 2014 - her raw vocals.  No comment



Wow.  

It's possible that she really is mentally ill.  Delusions of grandeur?


----------



## Sassys

Just like we regular folks get tired of our jobs; but need our salaries, she is clearly over being a singer and probably just wants to hang with her kids. I get it.  But, fame and money is a drug some just can't walk away from. It's easy for us to say, she has millions and can just retire, but she is use to a certain lifestyle and that cost a lot of money. It's possible, she was going to fall back when she married the billionaire. When you come from nothing, and now have the world, it's hard to let that go and see your money get smaller.

If someone told me, I will pay you your yearly salary for free, you better believe I would tell my job to go fcuk themselves and just spend my time traveling, working out with a trainer and going to the spa


----------



## V0N1B2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From 2014 - her raw vocals.  No comment


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> Just like we regular folks get tired of our jobs; but need our salaries, she is clearly over being a singer and probably just wants to hang with her kids. I get it.  But, fame and money is a drug some just can't walk away from. It's easy for us to say, she has millions and can just retire, but she is use to a certain lifestyle and that cost a lot of money. It's possible, she was going to fall back when she married the billionaire. When you come from nothing, and now have the world, it's hard to let that go and see your money get smaller.


Her net worth is said to be between 500 and 600 million! How much more does she need?!


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> Her net worth is said to be between 500 and 600 million! How much more does she need?!


She needs 4 people to put on her shoes dammit!  What don't you understand?!?!


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> She needs 4 people to put on her shoes dammit!  What don't you understand?!?!


Ah hahahahaha!!! Well, now that you mention that, I bet she does employ a $hitload of people. [emoji41]


----------



## Sassys

Hobbsy said:


> Her net worth is said to be between 500 and 600 million! How much more does she need?!



I don't believe she is worth that much money. Those celeb net worth sites are always wrong. Few people have stated they are not worth as much as celeb net worth sites claim.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mkr said:


> She needs 4 people to put on her shoes dammit!  What don't you understand?!?!



Plus:
Spanx buyers
The rental space required for her wine
A personal sommelier
A personal glitter thrower


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> I don't believe she is worth that much money. Those celeb net worth sites are always wrong. Few people have stated they are not worth that much.


That could be, it may be off millions.....but....when you're talking millions and millions and you have it invested properly....she's not and will never be hurting for money.


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Plus:
> Spanx buyers
> The rental space required for her wine
> A personal sommelier
> A personal glitter thrower


You're on a roll, I like it!


----------



## mkr

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Plus:
> Spanx buyers
> The rental space required for her wine
> A personal sommelier
> A personal glitter thrower


You forgot the guys that make sure she doesn't fall down - There are quite a few


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> You forgot the guys that make sure she doesn't fall down - There are quite a few


Omg....lol, an entire company!


----------



## mkr

Don't forget Kendall Jackson and Robert Mondavi.


----------



## Hobbsy

I bet she met up with them after she walked off.


----------



## Hobbsy




----------



## V0N1B2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Plus:
> Spanx buyers
> The rental space required for her wine
> A personal sommelier
> *A personal glitter thrower*


I have one of these, they're not as expensive as you might think. But, yeah, I hear you on the other stuff. An army of workers keeps Mimi Inc. afloat.


----------



## Sassys

*Dick Clark Productions *is outraged by the claims Mariah Carey's people made to TMZ, and the company is suggesting the singer has opened herself up to a lawsuit.

Dick Clark's people say Mariah's claim the production company sabotaged her New Year's Eve performance is "defamatory," adding it's also "outrageous and frankly absurd."

As we reported, Mariah's people say they repeatedly told production people her earpiece was not functioning but they ignored the warnings and even falsely led the singer to believe everything would work fine when she hit the stage. Suffice it to say ... the performance was a disaster.

Dick Clark Productions says, "In very rare instances there are of course technical errors that can occur with live television, however, our initial investigation has indicated that DCP had no involvement in the challenges associated with Ms. Carey's New Year's Eve performance."

Our Dick Clark sources blame the problems on Mariah, saying she refused to personally do a sound check and there was ample sound on stage for her to hear the music.

Dick Clark Productions adds, "We want to be clear that we have the utmost respect for Ms. Carey as an artist and acknowledge her tremendous accomplishments in the industry."

Tmz.com


----------



## restricter

The more I look at pictures of her in that outfit, the more I think maybe it was cutting off the flow of oxygen to her brain.


----------



## Hobbsy

restricter said:


> The more I look at pictures of her in that outfit, the more I think maybe it was cutting off the flow of oxygen to her brain.


Lol! [emoji23]


----------



## arnott

Hobbsy said:


>



Love this!   What is the 2nd one of?


----------



## arnott

Here is the entire song.    It doesn't sound as bad as the other clip of just the worst parts.   She can still hit some notes:


----------



## nycmom

Whenever I think of professionalism I remember when Pete Sampras was sick with a stomach virus during the US Open and literally threw up on the court during a grueling marathon five set match (that he ultimately won in a tie breaker).  I will never forget how he persevered and would not give up no matter what. Incredible.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Here is the entire song.    It doesn't sound as bad as the other clip of just the worst parts.   She can still hit some notes:



 Poor Mariah


----------



## mcb100

I don't know if there was a sound issue or what? I understand that if someone is a big time performer and has been performing for 40+ years, they are bound to have a day where they screw up on stage once but you would think that that would happen sometime in the first few years of performing, not when she has had several years under her belt, grammys, and is close to retirement in her singing career.

Reguardless, she should have definitely been more prepared. If she practiced and practiced and practiced before the big event, maybe she could have sang some of the missing vocals. She also should know to have people do a sound check before a performance by now.

 Also i just want to add that i really felt bad for the girl while on stage, but some of those people in the audience probably paid hundreds of dollars just for an individual ticket---so you simply can't just get up on stage and ask the audience to sing the songs themselves instead of you singing it...not when they paid so much cash to see you sing it. (She should not have asked them to sing it, it just made everything worse. Hopefully this is a learning experience for Ms. Mariah Carey lol.)


----------



## arnott

mcb100 said:


> I don't know if there was a sound issue or what? I understand that if someone is a big time performer and has been performing for 40+ years, they are bound to have a day where they screw up on stage once but you would think that that would happen sometime in the first few years of performing, not when she has had several years under her belt, grammys, and is close to retirement in her singing career.
> 
> Reguardless, she should have definitely been more prepared. If she practiced and practiced and practiced before the big event, maybe she could have sang some of the missing vocals. She also should know to have people do a sound check before a performance by now.
> 
> Also i just want to add that i really felt bad for the girl while on stage, *but some of those people in the audience probably paid hundreds of dollars just for an individual ticket*---so you simply can't just get up on stage and ask the audience to sing the songs themselves instead of you singing it...not when they paid so much cash to see you sing it. (She should not have asked them to sing it, it just made everything worse. Hopefully this is a learning experience for Ms. Mariah Carey lol.)



People pay tickets to stand for hours at Times Square?    I heard Jenny McCarthy say some people were waiting since noon so I assumed it was free.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> People pay tickets to stand for hours at Times Square?    I heard Jenny McCarthy say some people were waiting since noon so I assumed it was free.


I think it's free....but people were waiting out there in the cold to see her


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> People pay tickets to stand for hours at Times Square?    I heard Jenny McCarthy say some people were waiting since noon so I assumed it was free.





mcb100 said:


> I don't know if there was a sound issue or what? I understand that if someone is a big time performer and has been performing for 40+ years, they are bound to have a day where they screw up on stage once but you would think that that would happen sometime in the first few years of performing, not when she has had several years under her belt, grammys, and is close to retirement in her singing career.
> 
> Reguardless, she should have definitely been more prepared. If she practiced and practiced and practiced before the big event, maybe she could have sang some of the missing vocals. She also should know to have people do a sound check before a performance by now.
> 
> Also i just want to add that i really felt bad for the girl while on stage, but some of those people in the audience probably paid hundreds of dollars just for an individual ticket---so you simply can't just get up on stage and ask the audience to sing the songs themselves instead of you singing it...not when they paid so much cash to see you sing it. (She should not have asked them to sing it, it just made everything worse. Hopefully this is a learning experience for Ms. Mariah Carey lol.)



You don't pay to be in Times Square on NYE. Its free. No on paid anything. You pay hundreds of dollars to be in hotel rooms that face time square during NYE.


----------



## Hello32

arnott said:


> Love this!   What is the 2nd
> 
> Urban Myer Ohio State football coach- they lost to Clemson yesterday!!


----------



## Hobbsy

arnott said:


> Love this!   What is the 2nd one of?


Coach Urban Meyer of Ohio, they lost 31-0 to Clemson. College football.


----------



## tulipfield

Cheers to those back-up dancers, wish Mariah was as committed as they are.  

Poor thing just needs to retire and reassess her life.


----------



## bag-princess

they just will not stop showing this hot mess!!!!  

either we are seeing new/better or i missed it all the first time - but i just loooooooove the part where you see the guys start to ATTEMPT to lift her little chuncky self up and go down the stairs and she tells them "just walk me down guys! just walk me down!"   omg if GMA shows that i will just pass out from laughing!!! i have seen it too many times now!


----------



## pukasonqo

this clip has been doing the rounds on the news here in oz, it even made to SBS news (multicultural channel, a bit like PBS)


----------



## arnott

Memories...


----------



## Kansashalo

Hobbsy said:


>



I love Mimi but I really need her to do better in 2017.


----------



## YSoLovely

Mariah is going to be on GMA today and I bet she'll blame everybody and their mamas and won't take any responsibility (e.g. for not doing a soundcheck, not spending a little coin to bring her own sound crew) herself...


----------



## mkr

I just read some twitter comments and her fans are gonna kill the next person that shades her.  I can't believe how rabid some of these celebrity fans are.  They are delusional to a point it's scary.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

berrydiva said:


> You can't hear the track on stage....it sounds like muffled noise. That's why they have monitors and the ear pieces. What the audience hears and what you hear on stage are 2 different things.



Her dancers heard it


----------



## mkr

HandbagDiva354 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3563132
> 
> View attachment 3563133
> 
> View attachment 3563134


Okay these are way better than the ones I saw.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> Mariah is going to be on GMA today and I bet she'll blame everybody and their mamas and won't take any responsibility (e.g. for not doing a soundcheck, not spending a little coin to bring her own sound crew) herself...



i just saw TJ Holmes giving every excuse he could think of why she had such problems!  did not know she was going to be on too but i guess that is why he was kissing her butt so much! 




HandbagDiva354 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3563132
> 
> View attachment 3563133
> 
> View attachment 3563134



  yea those dancers deserve Oscars - especially the ones that were going to lift and carry her down those stairs!!!  lawd!!!


----------



## Compass Rose

She is just trying to stay relevant, poor dear.  But she always looks like she is ready to nurse someone.


----------



## bag-princess

i love DC Productions statement!!!   mariah is only making an awful situation worse!!

------------------



Dick Clark Productions has fired back at Mariah Carey, blasting the singer’s accusation that the production company was to blame for her performance problems on Saturday’s “New Year’s Rockin’ Eve” telecast on ABC.

Carey spokeswoman Nicole Perna was quoted by Billboard magazine on Sunday saying that producers “set her up to fail.” She asserted that the singer complained of problems with her earpiece before she went live on the show. Carey has blamed technical issues and her inability to hear the music for her failure to complete a planned three-song set on the telecast.



Dick Clark Productions late Sunday issued a lengthy statement challenging Carey’s claims.


“As the premier producer of live television events for nearly 50 years, we pride ourselves on our reputation and long-standing relationships with artists. *To suggest that DCP, as producer of music shows including the American Music Awards, Billboard Music Awards, New Year’s Rockin’ Eve and Academy of Country Music Awards, would ever intentionally compromise the success of any artist is defamatory, outrageous and frankly absurd,” the statement said.*

“In very rare instances there are of course technical errors that can occur with live television, however, an initial investigation has indicated that (Dick Clark Productions) had no involvement in the challenges associated with Ms. Carey’s New Year’s Eve performance. We want to be clear that we have the utmost respect for Ms. Carey as an artist and acknowledge her tremendous accomplishments in the industry,” the statement said.


http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/mariah-carey-dick-clark-productions-new-years-rockin-eve-1201950973/


----------



## mkr




----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> they just will not stop showing this hot mess!!!!
> 
> either we are seeing new/better or i missed it all the first time - but i just loooooooove the part where you see the guys start to ATTEMPT to lift her little chuncky self up and go down the stairs and she tells them "just walk me down guys! just walk me down!"   omg if GMA shows that i will just pass out from laughing!!! i have seen it too many times now!


LOL
this story is getting way more coverage than warranted
I guess I feel sorry for her in that regard.....but the ego - to wear that costume - that bothers me almost more than the performance.  I wonder what she's doing today.  Hopefully focusing on her kids


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i just saw TJ Holmes giving every excuse he could think of why she had such problems!  did not know she was going to be on too but i guess that is why he was kissing her butt so much!





YSoLovely said:


> Mariah is going to be on GMA today and I bet she'll blame everybody and their mamas and won't take any responsibility (e.g. for not doing a soundcheck, not spending a little coin to bring her own sound crew) herself...



She wasn't on GMA.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> LOL
> this story is getting way more coverage than warranted
> I guess I feel sorry for her in that regard.....but the ego - to wear that costume - that bothers me almost more than the performance.  I wonder what she's doing today.  Hopefully focusing on her kids



she is sitting somewhere with a glass of her favorite beverage in her hand still thinking she is going to do great things in 2017 and her people are all around her telling how she is still the best and not to worry about a thing!   and that costume!  as Stone Cold used to say "that is all i am going to say about that!" 




Sassys said:


> She wasn't on GMA.




thanks Sassys!  i had to leave right after seeing TJ Holmes give his syrupy thoughts on her.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> She wasn't on GMA.



Thank heavens for small favors.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> she is sitting somewhere with a glass of her favorite beverage in her hand still thinking she is going to do great things in 2017 and her people are all around her telling how she is still the best and not to worry about a thing!   and that costume!  as Stone Cold used to say "that is all i am going to say about that!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Sassys!  i had to leave right after seeing TJ Holmes give his syrupy thoughts on her.


yeah, I suspect she has the wrong people around her.....that is the only way she could have gone on stage in that ridiculous get-up


----------



## Rouge H

It's time for her to reflect on 2016, how she made a mess of it..and get her sheet together for a more productive 2017 out of the limelight, spend some time with her kids. Mirah needs to re invent herself into something other than a past prime sex kitten into a respectable entertainer if she wants to continue to perform. At this point she is a JOKE


----------



## Alexenjie

I just don't believe that production people would set her up on purpose to fail, that explanation makes no sense. Everyone needed a seamless, wonderful performance with millions of people watching. But it also makes no sense if Mariah did not rehearse her performance dozens of times long before the show so that there would be nothing left to chance.

I haven't kept up with Mariah and her singing or her lost ability to sing, over the years. Her performance here will probably be the last time anyone asks her to do anything of any real importance but that's the price she will pay for her lack of being a polished professional.


----------



## Lounorada

Oh lawd. She looked like a bejewelled sausage.

Tumblr


----------



## Sasha2012

*EXCLUSIVE - Weed belong together: Mariah Carey spotted heading into a marijuana dispensary on Christmas Eve, just one week before her Times Square meltdown *

Mariah Carey proved that she was just like millions of other Americans the week before her epic New Year's Eve meltdown in Times Square as she was photographed doing some last minute shopping just before Christmas.

It was not presents for her two young children Mariah seemed to be after however, with the 47-year-old pop star and her entourage spotted heading into a marijuana dispensary in the Colorado resort town of Aspen called The Original Leaf.

Mariah, who wore a green ballgown and sunglasses for the evening outing, smiled at photographers while walking in and out of the store.

She topped off her look with a red and black checkered coat and black beanie, along with a pair of Santa mittens she elected to hold in her hands rather than wear and sky-high platform heels.

Mariah was not seen carrying any bags with her as she left after perusing the store with her crew, which included her manager Stella Bulochnikov.

The photos were taken exactly one week before Mariah walked off the stage during a nightmare performance of songs including 'Emotions' and 'We Belong Together.'

Mariah and her team have placed the blame on Dick Clark Productions, who were responsible for the special that aired on Saturday, 'Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest.'

DCP fired back with a statement of their own, taking issue with Mariah's rep suggesting they purposely sabotaged the singer and revealing Mariah never rehearsed on site before the show.

That claim was later proven to be false however, when TMZ obtained photos of Mariah performing a sound check in Times Square.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...week-Times-Square-meltdown.html#ixzz4UdsJRx00


----------



## TC1

Alexenjie said:


> I just don't believe that production people would set her up on purpose to fail, that explanation makes no sense. Everyone needed a seamless, wonderful performance with millions of people watching. But it also makes no sense if Mariah did not rehearse her performance dozens of times long before the show so that there would be nothing left to chance.
> 
> I haven't kept up with Mariah and her singing or her lost ability to sing, over the years. Her performance here will probably be the last time anyone asks her to do anything of any real importance but that's the price she will pay for her lack of being a polished professional.


 I'm sure she couldn't be bothered to rehearse because she knew she had no intentions of singing live...as she hasn't for years.
None of these yes-men in her entourage are doing her any favours by continually blowing smoke up her ass and telling her she's still got IT. When IT, left a lonnnngggg time ago.


----------



## uhpharm01

Lounorada said:


> Oh lawd. She looked like a bejewelled sausage.
> 
> Tumblr


These gifs are killing me.


----------



## mkr

TC1 said:


> I'm sure she couldn't be bothered to rehearse because she knew she had no intentions of singing live...as she hasn't for years.
> None of these yes-men in her entourage are doing her any favours by continually blowing smoke up her ass and telling her she's still got IT. When IT, left a lonnnngggg time ago.


No wonder she was high AF!


----------



## White Orchid

Are mermaid dresses making a come back?


----------



## mkr

Did she steal that costume from Beyonce?


----------



## Hobbsy




----------



## Grande Latte

I've started to watch her reality TV. It's not bad, she does have some words of wisdom and I feel that as the queen bee, she's constantly trying to put out fires started by her crew. It's like they are the drama queens, rather than her. I feel sorry for Mimi. And it's very unhealthy for her to live with these people. She needs to create a new lifestyle and start hanging out with normal folks. Hence the dilemma.


----------



## YSoLovely

I need to start wearing evening gowns when the weed man comes around. Everyone should to be honest.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I need to start wearing evening gowns when the weed man comes around. Everyone should to be honest.


It's the only way. lol


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Oh lawd. *She looked like a bejewelled sausage.*
> 
> Tumblr








White Orchid said:


> Are mermaid dresses making a come back?




they never went out of style for her!   she is just lke bey when it comes to clothes - it doesn't matter how awful it is or out of style.  if it made them look good in 1990 then damn it they will still look good in it in 2017!!


----------



## Alexenjie

I agree Mariah is surrounded by too many people who say YES to anything she suggests and it's not doing her any favors, in any part of her life. I guess that would be one big negative from being too wealthy and not keeping in touch with anyone outside of your own employees.

I sort of wish this whole New Years Eve thing would end with lawsuits being filed and the truth coming out but this is show business and I don't suppose that is a possibility. Even if Mariah never was going to sing a note I can't see how rehearsing would have been such a minimal concern. Finding out she couldn't hear was fixable at 3 PM, not so much at 11:45 PM. How she even got this job is still surprising to me.


----------



## Sassys

Alexenjie said:


> I agree Mariah is surrounded by too many people who say YES to anything she suggests and it's not doing her any favors, in any part of her life. I guess that would be one big negative from being too wealthy and not keeping in touch with anyone outside of your own employees.
> 
> I sort of wish this whole New Years Eve thing would end with lawsuits being filed and the truth coming out but this is show business and I don't suppose that is a possibility. Even if Mariah never was going to sing a note I can't see how rehearsing would have been such a minimal concern. Finding out she couldn't hear was fixable at 3 PM, not so much at 11:45 PM. *How she even got this job is still surprising to me*.



Lawsuit? She screwed up her lip syncing; no truth needed lol. The world saw it (what other truth do you need?). Why waste the court system from handling more important things. 

she did the show in 2005 and is the Queen of all things Christmas; that is why she was hired. She is still one of the top selling artist of all times, regardless of this major screw up.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I don't know why everyone is harping on her and yes, I watched it.


----------



## Freckles1

ChanelMommy said:


> I don't know why everyone is harping on her and yes, I watched it.



I watched it... there was only a background track and no main vocals. So she wasn't lip syncing the main vocal. There wasn't one. I'm also confused because I read somewhere that she was thrown by the song. That it wasn't the right song?


----------



## mama13drama99

Mariah doesn't just dabble in weed and alcohol, she's using much harder stuff.  She should pull a disappearing act and become recluse.  She should only be seen when she goes to Starbucks!


----------



## Alexenjie

Sassys said:


> Lawsuit? She screwed up her lip syncing; no truth needed lol. The world saw it (what other truth do you need?). Why waste the court system from handling more important things.
> 
> she did the show in 2005 and is the Queen of all things Christmas; that is why she was hired. She is still one of the top selling artist of all times, regardless of this major screw up.



She's claiming the show's technical problems kept her from hearing what she should be lip synching to and that she told them she couldn't hear at least 10 minutes before air time. They say that there was nothing wrong, that every piece of equipment worked fine, the mistakes are on her. They can't both be telling the truth but both look inept and unprofessional..


----------



## Sasha2012

ChanelMommy said:


> I don't know why everyone is harping on her and yes, I watched it.


Because she was booked to do a job and she didn't do it. Now her camp aka here crazy manager Stella is blaming everyone instead of taking responsibility. She's burning bridges for Mariah and making her look worse. If her ear piece was faulty she could have improvised but she completely gave up. Diana Ross performed out in a thunderstorm in Central Park, she didn't complain about inclement weather. Beyonce had her hair stuck in a fan and fell down a flight of stairs and she kept performing. Mariah didn't expect to have to sing live which is a shame because she's a vocalist. She can't dance and doesn't play instruments, her voice is supposed to be her instrument. Her dancers were more professional than her, they carried her through the performance, literally.


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah isn't smoking weed...she's on pills or something.


----------



## Sasha2012

Freckles1 said:


> I watched it... there was only a background track and no main vocals. So she wasn't lip syncing the main vocal. There wasn't one. I'm also confused because I read somewhere that she was thrown by the song. That it wasn't the right song?


Was this the performance you all watched? Right song or not her mic was working and she could have sang. If anything she could have told them to stop the music and sing something acapella but she doesn't even trust her own voice which is why she has backing vocals.


----------



## pixiejenna

Her mic was working because we were able to hear her complain the whole time. She effed up and is throwing everyone under the bus for her short coming. Technically her manager is throwing them under the bus. I don't care if her equipment wasn't working which I don't buy for a second. You don't need a ear piece to sing, plenty of people do so and as someone with that much experience under her belt she should be more than capable of singing without a ear piece. I appreciate that Dick Clark productions addressed the claims and called her out on the BS. Because as a performer it's her job to preform and she didn't even try. As others have stated other performers have experienced much more severe stage mishaps and still preformed to their best of their ability. She stood on stage and whined while her background track played. Zero effort on her part. When your dancers outshine you by being more professional then the main attraction you need to reassess what your doing. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

Look at the bull Stella is selling to TMZ. Everyone sabotages Mariah. First Nick because he wouldn't sign the divorce papers then James because he wouldn't follow the storyline now Dick Clark Productions. Mariah needs to watch out for the real sabotage, Stella. Also her new boy toy Bryan Tanaka is an opportunist looking for a come up for his musical career .

http://www.tmz.com/2017/01/02/mariah-carey-new-years-eve-earpiece-dick-clark

Mariah Carey's people are incensed Dick Clark Productions is trying to lay the blame on her for the New Year's Eve fiasco on live TV, and they say DCP's own people copped to the problem right after it went down.

As we reported, Mariah's team believes DCP "sabotaged" her performance in order to score big ratings. She claims she and her team repeatedly told production people the earpiece was not working but they assured her it would be fine when she got onstage and performed. It did not.

Our Mariah sources insist after the performance, people from Dick Clark Productions were "screaming' about the malfunction, with one production person saying, "I don't care that her ears didn't work. She could've just winged it."

Dick Clark says Mariah's claim of sabotage is defamatory. But she's incredulous, saying she did Dick Clark Productions a favor after they begged for her to sing, and she did it for free.

One Mariah source tells TMZ, "We could be in Aspen right now having the best time instead of being in dog s*** Times Square that smelled like a f****** sewer."


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> Was this the performance you all watched? Right song or not her mic was working and she could have sang. If anything she could have told them to stop the music and sing something acapella but she doesn't even trust her own voice which is why she has backing vocals.




Speechless...what a disappointment


----------



## Deco

The part about DCP sabotaging her for ratings makes no sense.  They get ratings by booking her, which already happened.  How do those ratings increase mid botched performance that's cut short?  Someone explain to me what Stella is talking about.


----------



## mkr

Mariah's  been having performance problems for a while now.  Why are people surprised?  When she gets up on stage, I'm kinda like, here comes another one.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I will say, her face looked good on nye.


----------



## bag-mania

How times have changed. Years ago people would have been outraged that she was lip synching at all instead of giving an actual performance. Now people are outraged because she can't fake it correctly.

She should have said she screwed up and owned it. Pointing fingers at everyone but herself makes her look like more of a joke than she already does.


----------



## deltalady

If her ear piece wasn't working it is damn near impossible to hear the music. Especially considering they were outside. Music travels and it was bouncing off all those buildings in time square. DH is a recording artist who often performs with a live band and a backing track. He said when performing outdoors like that he prefers a backing track. He also agreed there was a slim chance she could hear the music without her ears. I'm not a MC fan but people will get on here and say she should have just sung. If she can't hear the music, she can't get the correct pitch and tone. Performing live is much more than "it's her song, she should be able to sing it without the music."

Just my $0.02 with DH's professional opinion sprinkled in.


----------



## redney

deltalady said:


> If her ear piece wasn't working it is damn near impossible to hear the music. Especially considering they were outside. Music travels and it was bouncing off all those buildings in time square. DH is a recording artist who often performs with a live band and a backing track. He said when performing outdoors like that he prefers a backing track. He also agreed there was a slim chance she could hear the music without her ears. I'm not a MC fan but people will get on here and say she should have just sung. If she can't hear the music, she can't get the correct pitch and tone. Performing live is much more than "it's her song, she should be able to sing it without the music."
> 
> Just my $0.02 with DH's professional opinion sprinkled in.


She did at least one rehearsal before the performance so she would have at least heard the songs and their order beforehand. Also a sound professional emailed the NY Times stating the equipment was working. From here: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/la-et-st-mariah-carey-new-years-eve-20170101-story.html. The story also states there were _"8 stage monitors amplifying the prerecorded music."_
_
"An audio producer who worked on the event told the New York Times in an email that there were no issues with the sound equipment that he supervised.
“Every monitor and in-ear device worked perfectly,” said Robert Goldstein, owner of Maryland Sound International, a company that has worked the Times Square event previously.“ I can’t comment beyond that and don’t know what her nontechnical issue may have been.”_

Kanye shrug...


----------



## mkr

She managed to slip sync We Belong Together okay until she just quit.  Then she just walked the other direction and the dancer had to bring her back to center.  If you listen to what she said and how she said it, she was lit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

at this point, it's everybody's fault BUT Mariah's


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> at this point, it's everybody's fault BUT Mariah's


As it should be,

In Mariah's world.


----------



## Sassys

Deco said:


> The part about DCP sabotaging her for ratings makes no sense.  They get ratings by booking her, which already happened.  *How do those ratings increase mid botched performance that's cut short?  Someone explain to me what Stella is talking about*.



Thank you!! That made no sense to me


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love Mariah. Always have and always will.

I hate her manager. She is an opportunist and the bih is giving me Yolanda vibes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Something ain't clean in the milk with Stella...  I hope and pray, Mariah has another trustworthy person watching her coins or better  yet, be like Oprah and sign EVERY check.


----------



## bag-mania

I feel sorry for Lionel Richie. He has a 35-show tour scheduled for this year with Mariah as his "special guest". Let's hope she actually performs with him and doesn't just phone it in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-mania said:


> I feel sorry for Lionel Richie. He has a 35-show tour scheduled for this year with Mariah as his "special guest". Let's hope she actually performs with him and doesn't just phone it in.


OMG I just saw an advert for this tour...  Lionel don't need Mariah and her non performing performances


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey is seeking comfort in her much younger lover Bryan Tanaka following a nightmare performance on New Year's Eve.

The 47-year-old singer was spotted leaving a New York hotel with the 33-year-old dancer in tow on Monday.

The star looked strained as she emerged from the lobby but quickly mustered a smile for the cameras once she stepped outside.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Eve-nightmare-performance.html#ixzz4UjQe1wVU


----------



## TC1

Looks like she's wearing the hotel drapes.


----------



## mkr

She looks nice all covered up.  The sweater is nice.  Her hair is back neatly.  Wow she has quite the fivehead.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I also didn't like what Stella aka a "source" said about Times Square.


----------



## berrydiva

deltalady said:


> If her ear piece wasn't working it is damn near impossible to hear the music. Especially considering they were outside. Music travels and it was bouncing off all those buildings in time square. DH is a recording artist who often performs with a live band and a backing track. He said when performing outdoors like that he prefers a backing track. He also agreed there was a slim chance she could hear the music without her ears. I'm not a MC fan but people will get on here and say she should have just sung. If she can't hear the music, she can't get the correct pitch and tone. Performing live is much more than "it's her song, she should be able to sing it without the music."
> 
> Just my $0.02 with DH's professional opinion sprinkled in.


I explained the same a few pages back. It's just muffled noise on stage and she kept asking for the stage monitors to be turned on which means she couldn't hear the track.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I also didn't like what Stella aka a "source" said about Times Square.


What did she say?


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> What did she say?


It's in the TMZ article I posted.


Sasha2012 said:


> Look at the bull Stella is selling to TMZ. Everyone sabotages Mariah. First Nick because he wouldn't sign the divorce papers then James because he wouldn't follow the storyline now Dick Clark Productions. Mariah needs to watch out for the real sabotage, Stella. Also her new boy toy Bryan Tanaka is an opportunist looking for a come up for his musical career .
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/01/02/mariah-carey-new-years-eve-earpiece-dick-clark
> 
> Mariah Carey's people are incensed Dick Clark Productions is trying to lay the blame on her for the New Year's Eve fiasco on live TV, and they say DCP's own people copped to the problem right after it went down.
> 
> As we reported, Mariah's team believes DCP "sabotaged" her performance in order to score big ratings. She claims she and her team repeatedly told production people the earpiece was not working but they assured her it would be fine when she got onstage and performed. It did not.
> 
> Our Mariah sources insist after the performance, people from Dick Clark Productions were "screaming' about the malfunction, with one production person saying, "I don't care that her ears didn't work. She could've just winged it."
> 
> Dick Clark says Mariah's claim of sabotage is defamatory. But she's incredulous, saying she did Dick Clark Productions a favor after they begged for her to sing, and she did it for free.
> 
> *One Mariah source tells TMZ, "We could be in Aspen right now having the best time instead of being in dog s*** Times Square that smelled like a f****** sewer."*


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> What did she say?



*One Mariah source tells TMZ, "We could be in Aspen right now having the best time instead of being in dog s*** Times Square that smelled like a f****** sewer."*

If it was so bad, why did she do it? she did it once in 2005 and came back for more.


----------



## berrydiva

She needs coins that bad that she needs to perform in dogsh*t Times Square?


----------



## mkr

Mariah could care less what anyone thinks. Her comment on twitter/facebook.  Sh!t happens.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Mariah could care less what anyone thinks. Her comment on twitter/facebook.  Sh!t happens.



We have explained to you before, Mariah does not do her own tweet or Instagram LMAO. Stella's 12yr old daughter does it


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> She needs coins that bad that she needs to perform in dogsh*t Times Square?


Imho, she has a cash flow problem.
First she promotes airbnb, then does a stupid reality show.....
And I agree with your previous statement that girlfriend also has a chemical situation going....
Her children are cute and you can see (on the show)that they have real affection for their mom. I did not expect MC to be such an affectionate and attentive mother.
Who told her it was ok to be on camera with a plastic cup full of Merlot?????
As far as Stella, besides kissing Mariah's newly improved behind, she suc$,imo.


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> She looks nice all covered up.  The sweater is nice.  Her hair is back neatly.  Wow she has quite the fivehead.



What's a fivehead?


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> Something ain't clean in the milk with Stella...  I hope and pray, Mariah has another trustworthy person watching her coins or better  yet, be like Oprah and sign EVERY check.


Girl can't even walk on her own. She's never going to be like Oprah and know what's going on with her affairs. 


bag-mania said:


> I feel sorry for Lionel Richie. He has a 35-show tour scheduled for this year with Mariah as his "special guest". Let's hope she actually performs with him and doesn't just phone it in.


Good point I forgot about this. I wonder how well that will fair.[emoji53] 


kkfiregirl said:


> What's a fivehead?


It's bigger than a forehead 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

http://ew.com/music/2017/01/03/mariah-carey-new-years-eve-interview/

*Mariah Carey breaks silence on New Year's mishap: 'Mortified'*

One day after Mariah Carey’s management team blasted Dick Clark Productions for its response to her now-infamous performance during _Dick Clark’s New Year’s Rockin’ Eve with Ryan Seacrest_, the singer is breaking her silence on the matter as well. Previously, Carey had tweeted “sh– happens” in the hours after the performance, which seemingly featured embarrassing technical failures and quickly went viral (the production company has strongly denied the performance issues were their fault).

Looking ahead, the Grammy-winning singer tackles the on-air mishap, the future of her unscripted E! series _Mariah’s World_, (which airs Sunday nights)and her upcoming “All the Hits” tour, which partners Carey with Lionel Richie for 35 dates starting in March — her first North American tour in six years (we hear at least one duet is likely).

*ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: Now that you’ve had a few days distance on the New Year’s Eve show, what are your feelings about it? 
MARIAH CAREY*: All I can say is Dick Clark was an incredible person and I was lucky enough to work with him when I first started in the music business. I’m of the opinion that Dick Clark would not have let an artist go through that and he would have been as mortified as I was in real time.

*Do you think this will make you wary of signing onto a future live TV event?*
It’s not going to stop me from doing a live event in the future. But it will make me less trusting of using anyone outside of my own team.

*What’s the reaction been like on your end? *
My true fans have been so supportive and I am so appreciative of them and everybody in the media that came out to support me after the fact because it really was an incredible holiday season that turned into a horrible New Year’s Eve.

*With the TV series shot and airing, what are your thoughts about how it turned out? *
I love the show.

*Do you think there’s any way in which it has impacted the way fans perceive you?*
I hope that fans love it as much as I do and are having a good time watching it. And that they can see that we really went there and gave them a candid look into _Mariah’s World_. We held nothing back.

*Can you tease to some aspect of your upcoming tour that you think fans will be excited about?*
I’m excited about my upcoming tour with Lionel Richie, who everybody loves, and I am doing so many of my hits for the fans and a few surprises too. It will be a great night to come see us with great music; beautiful ballads and so much love and fun.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Imho, she has a cash flow problem.
> First she promotes airbnb, then does a stupid reality show.....


Agree -- she must have a cash problem.  Ever since the break up with the billionaire BF, she's been out there, making deal after deal. She was in Toronto a few weeks ago and received something like 2 million, to lip-synch two songs, then the Airbnb and so on.  She most certainly is making up for the income she expected, I think.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Imho, she has a cash flow problem.
> First she promotes airbnb, then does a stupid reality show.....
> And I agree with your previous statement that girlfriend also has a chemical situation going....
> Her children are cute and you can see (on the show)that they have real affection for their mom. I did not expect MC to be such an affectionate and attentive mother.
> Who told her it was ok to be on camera with a plastic cup full of Merlot?????
> As far as Stella, besides kissing Mariah's newly improved behind, she suc$,imo.


I don't know if she has cashflow problems or not but she certainly isn't doing well with her name not being in the conversation anymore when female singers are mentioned. Over the past few years, she's just been a Christmas act while her career is taking a backseat to younger talent.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope that this isn't considered too political I just thought it was funny and wanted to share the lols.






Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't know if she has cashflow problems or not but she certainly isn't doing well with her name not being in the conversation anymore when female singers are mentioned. Over the past few years, she's just been a Christmas act while her career is taking a backseat to younger talent.


I agree.  She doesn't need the money.  She's the biggest selling artist other than the Beatles and Elvis.  It's about staying relevant.


----------



## Deco

Losing relevance hits particularly hard when it converges with midlife, loss of marriage, and loss of billionaire fiancé in quick succession.


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> I agree.  She doesn't need the money.  She's the biggest selling artist other than the Beatles and Elvis.  It's about staying relevant.


I fail to see how pushing airbnb keeps her relevant. It is purely mercenary, imo.
I think MC is having a hard time finding her lane.
She can't compete with the younger artists and while I think she looked great in her bodysuit, she looks silly being carried around by her two dancers, imo.
Is it possible that the incident is just a publicity stunt?


----------



## tulipfield

She has her own MAC collection now too.


----------



## Hurrem1001

poopsie said:


> These people thought it meant 32F not 32C. I tried to explain the difference but finally gave up


I know you posted this a few weeks ago, but I had to reply. I've lived where I am now for 3 years, and in the summer it gets up to 49-50 Celsius, averaging about 40C. I love it. The hotter, the better for me. Right now it's really cold and I'm hating life, especially because homes here don't tend to have heating in them. It's only 12C right now. Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Look at the bull Stella is selling to TMZ. Everyone sabotages Mariah. First Nick because he wouldn't sign the divorce papers then James because he wouldn't follow the storyline now Dick Clark Productions. Mariah needs to watch out for the real sabotage, Stella. Also her new boy toy Bryan Tanaka is an opportunist looking for a come up for his musical career .
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/01/02/mariah-carey-new-years-eve-earpiece-dick-clark
> 
> Mariah Carey's people are incensed Dick Clark Productions is trying to lay the blame on her for the New Year's Eve fiasco on live TV, and they say DCP's own people copped to the problem right after it went down.
> 
> As we reported, Mariah's team believes DCP "sabotaged" her performance in order to score big ratings. She claims she and her team repeatedly told production people the earpiece was not working but they assured her it would be fine when she got onstage and performed. It did not.
> 
> Our Mariah sources insist after the performance, people from Dick Clark Productions were "screaming' about the malfunction, with one production person saying, "I don't care that her ears didn't work. She could've just winged it."
> 
> Dick Clark says Mariah's claim of sabotage is defamatory. But she's incredulous, saying she did Dick Clark Productions a favor after they begged for her to sing, and she did it for free.
> 
> *One Mariah source tells TMZ, "We could be in Aspen right now having the best time instead of being in dog s*** Times Square that smelled like a f****** sewer."*




someone needs to get her a copy of "how to win friends and influence people" because that ain't the way with statements like that!!!  
and they are really digging deep - invoking the name of Dick Clark himself saying he would be upset about what happened to poor Mariah!     girl 



redney said:


> She did at least one rehearsal before the performance so she would have at least heard the songs and their order beforehand. Also a sound professional emailed the NY Times stating the equipment was working. From here: http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/tv/la-et-st-mariah-carey-new-years-eve-20170101-story.html. The story also states there were _"8 stage monitors amplifying the prerecorded music."
> 
> "An audio producer who worked on the event told the New York Times in an email that there were no issues with the sound equipment that he supervised.
> “Every monitor and in-ear device worked perfectly,” said Robert Goldstein, owner of Maryland Sound International, a company that has worked the Times Square event previously.“ I can’t comment beyond that and don’t know what her nontechnical issue may have been.”_
> 
> *Kanye shrug.*..





and may i add a Nene Leakes  BLOOP!!


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> I am rethinking getting tickets for her show with Lionel. Although, I could always bail on MC.
> Her team is just as nuts as MC


Lionel is awesome, but I would not want to see her.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From 2014 - her raw vocals.  No comment



Wow!


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I fail to see how pushing airbnb keeps her relevant. It is purely mercenary, imo.
> I think MC is having a hard time finding her lane.
> She can't compete with the younger artists and while I think she looked great in her bodysuit, she looks silly being carried around by her two dancers, imo.
> Is it possible that the incident is just a publicity stunt?


I think airbnb is part of the new wave of cool things young folks do to that bunks the traditional (I.e uber, news from social outlets, apps for their lives - meal delivery, venmo, etc). I definitely think it gives someone relevance to be a spokesperson for one of these services and allows them to get a "big name" as a spokesperson. The world of endorsing products has become so 2 way now given the influence of social networking. 

It doesn't seem a publicity stunt as she seems to be handling it poorly.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> Is it possible that the incident is just a publicity stunt?



Publicity stunts get people talking and this event certainly did that. But the point of a publicity stunt is to create good buzz for the celebrity and this did just the opposite. If anything it made people think Mariah is washed up and can't pull off a live performance anymore. Not an image she wanted I'm sure.


----------



## Jayne1

tulipfield said:


> She has her own MAC collection now too.


Limited edition from last year. Try to find it in stores.  It's Cait Jenner now.  Once it was Brooke Shields, Kelly Osbourne and Rupaul.


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> I hope that this isn't considered too political I just thought it was funny and wanted to share the lols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


I see a midnight twitter rant coming.


----------



## Sassys

Following her troubling live performance during _Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest_ in New York City on Saturday, ET has learned that the "Emotions" singer is no longer working with her longtime creative director and tour choreographer/dancer, Anthony Burrell.

"He's not being brought back [in 2017] for a number of reasons," a source close to Carey told ET on Tuesday. The source claims that part of the reason for Burrell's departure is due to a placement decision he allegedly made without the approval of Carey or her management team.
According to the source, the Philadelphia native -- who is currently featured on Carey's eight-part docuseries, _Mariah's World_ -- moved Carey's backup singers off the stage for the live performance in Times Square, putting them at the base of the risers in order to make more room for the dancers.
Burrell and his manager did not respond to multiple requests from ET for comment. Burrell did, however, answer a direct Instagram message from ET, simply responding with a thumbs up emoji. ET also reached out to Dick Clark Productions to verify that the backup singers were moved near the risers. DCP told ET they have "no further comment" on Carey's performance.

The source further explained to ET that Burrell's decision to move the backup dancers offstage "left Mariah without any support," as backup singers can be a source of support and help an artist pick up cues if their inner earpieces don't work and they can't hear the music.

Following the performance, Burrell took to Twitter on Monday, writing, "I haven't been able to watch NYE performance. 30 sec from live TV, boss couldn't hear her own vocal in her in-ears from Mic. #heartbroken."

As seen on Mariah's World, Burrell and Mary Ann, one of Carey's backup singers, got into a heated debate when the dancer called her out for bringing her 6-year-old son on their tour bus.

In an emotional scene from episode three, Mary Ann explained to Carey that she was upset with Burrell for going to their higher-ups without speaking with her first.

As ET previously reported, Carey's reps told ET that there was "a production issue" and "technical difficulties" during the singer's NYE performance and "there unfortunately was nothing [Mariah] could do to continue with the performance given the circumstances."

"Mariah noticed something was wrong," added Carey's manager, Stella Bulochnikov. "She told the stage manager. They changed the mic pack out twice for her inner ear. And they told her that the frequency was off but that it would be on when she got on the stage."

"She's Mariah Carey. She did everything she needed to do at rehearsals," Bulochnikov also told ET. "Everything was fine at rehearsals. I don't think Mariah was deliberately set up to fail but they had major technical glitches. And their decision not to cut to commercial or cut the performance out of the West Coast feed is in a way sabotaging as they wanted a viral moment."

Although Dick Clark Productions initially had no comment, they issued a response on Sunday.


----------



## Sassys

First Mariah says she didn't rehearse, then when video and pics shows they did rehearse, now she wants to change her story. Make up your mind SMH.

How the hell can a back-up singer help you sing your song. Were the guys suppose to sing for her?


----------



## Jayne1

She can spin whatever way she wants, but the bottom line is --  a professional would/should handle it differently, even if it means grabbing the mic and singing a cappella. 

I can see Bey or Patti Labelle, Adele or Celine doing that. The show must go on, especially if it's live TV and you are a great singer.  Forget the high notes, sing something simple.  People will love it.  It would be so intimate and she'd look like such a trooper.


----------



## berrydiva

The internet's ability to have no chill and unlimited supply of petty keeps me in stitches.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey temporarily ditched her elusive demeanor to take cameras on the road with her for E!'s eight-part event Mariah's World. Four episodes in, the Head-Butterfly-in-Charge offers a behind-the-scenes look into her whirlwind Sweet Sweet Fantasy tour in Europe, life as a mother and boss, even hiring a new manager named Stella Bulochnikov, who attempts to clean house to the dismay of some of Carey's staff.

Despite tabloids dubbing Bulochnikov a "Russian dictator" (a title she playfully embraced in her Instagram bio), Carey and Bulochnikov quickly bond in the series over being single mothers and hard-working boss women. On the show, Bulochnikov also recruits an assistant named Molly, who has a seemingly difficult time adjusting to the fast-paced work environment. The mother of two even tells her assistant that there will be "no dating for a year" and "no crying in her office" (Molly still keeps in touch with her boyfriend and eventually breaks down during an Apple TV fiasco).

Real-life drama struck on New Year's Eve, though. Nearly 24 hours before episode 4 of Mariah's World was set to air, the singer's team faced a PR nightmare when Carey struggled through her performance on Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve with Ryan Seacrest. After delivering "Auld Lang Syne", Carey was unable to sing live renditions of "Emotions" and "We Belong Together", claiming that she couldn't hear the music through her in-ear equipment. Bulochnikov told Billboard in a statement on Sunday night, "I asked producer Mark Shimmel why would they want to run a performance with mechanical glitches unless they just want eyeballs at any expense." She added, "It's not artist-friendly especially when the artist cut her vacation short as a New Year's eve gift to them." Dick Clark Productions, which produces the New Year's special, also issued a statement that read: "To suggest that DCP would ever intentionally compromise the success of any artist is defamatory, outrageous and frankly absurd."

When it comes to damage control, Bulochnikov insists that she's no tyrant and has learned to juggle various personalities from her lengthy experience as a hotshot in television production (her credits include T.I. & Tiny, Boss, and Master P's Family Values). Below, Bulochnikov hopped on the phone with Billboard during her vacation earlier this month to discuss working with Carey and the most efficient way to navigate drama in the workplace.

*How did you and Mariah Carey meet?*
Well, it was very organic. For months, I had reached out to Randy Jackson before and said, "I want to manage Mariah, I love her so much. I think I can be an asset." And Randy is the best. He's like, "Yeah, yeah of course! I'll talk to her." And then nothing ever happened. I love Randy but it was falling on deaf ears. Then randomly I was on social media and saw Brett Ratner had put up a post that he was with his "Aries sister" Mariah at the Warner Brothers office, and I called him that second. I was like, "Can you get me in a room with Mimi?" And he was like, "Come over here right now!" And we've been inseparable ever since. The power of Instagram!

*You come from a very strong production background but what what were some of the skills you learned on the job as Mariah's manager?*
I never wanted to be hands-on in management because it's very time-consuming. I worked with T.I. for years and other artists, but my background was predominately television production. I launched and co-ran Celebreality at VH1 for half a decade almost. Then I went out on my own, and production is what I love but with Mimi it was different. I really kind of looked at her career and thought, "What a phenomenal artist" but she has so much more that she could do and so many more mediums that she could conquer from producing motion pictures to producing television, in the digital space, and in MAC, the beauty collection.

Actually, MAC was the first call I ever made for Mariah. The first day I signed her, I called MAC and said, "Would you ever consider doing a line with Mimi?" And verbatim, they said, "Oh my God, would she do it?" And I said, "Of course, she would love to" and so we collaborated on a MAC collaboration that came out of an 18-month labor of love. Mariah put her stamp on everything she's put on every product.

We have a lot of projects that we haven't announced yet, and we launched a production company. She directed her first movie for Hallmark last Christmas. She's a great director and she's directed a lot of music videos that she never took credit on. I say to her, "You don't have to hire a director, you are a director, you're a creative director." Hallmark gave her a three-picture deal - we've just been too busy to make the second movie. We were supposed to do a film for this Valentine's Day but we've been so busy, we had to push back the production with the announcement of the Lionel Richie tour. When I signed Mimi, she hadn't toured Europe in 13 years and North America in six years. And now we did a very successful European tour - 27 shows in, I think, 18 countries - with Live Nation and Arthur Fogel, who just put on Madonna's and Beyonce's tours.

*What was the goal with Mariah's World?*
Directing was one of the few things Mariah did that launched into a few picture deals. For Mariah's World, we collaborated with Bunim/Murray Productions, E! and executive vice president of programming and development at E! Jeff Olde, who was my counterpart at VH1 when I was an executive. We had a lot of offers from different networks for the show from Lifetime and WE tv but Jeff felt like the right partner at E!. And I knew that he loves talent, that he would get what we wanted to achieve - which was not to do a reality show. The goal was a tour documentary with enough excitement to not only bring in the tweens and millennials, but to create enough noise for new fans that the old fans would see and say, "This is the Mariah we never got to see before" with her being so funny, so animated. The goal behind Mariah's World was that she gets to really tell her own story. When we get to move the news and the news doesn't move us.

*You also get to bring your kids along throughout the tour in Europe. How does being a single mom help you relate to Mariah?*
I think that was the beauty of being able to take on Mimi as a client. I would never be able to be hands-on in management with any other artist that didn't share the same philosophies as I did. She's so like-minded, like everything is about working hard for the children. To have the luxury and the good fortune of being able to bring our kids along - my 10-year-old and 13-year-old, and her 5-year-olds - and to experience the world with them. While we go to rehearsal, they go to museums and then on days off, we get to do festive things with them. Being single moms so we can do it together and really empower each other, help each other and support each other, that's the most amazing thing. When Mimi and I met, we were both going through divorces and I think it allowed us the opportunity to take care of our kids and throw ourselves into our work.


----------



## Sassys

*In the show, Molly becomes your tour assistant and you tell her that she can't cry in your office or date for the first year. Where did those workplace rules come from?*
I was trained by some of the toughest women in the business from starting at ICM to going into PR to working with TV/film casting executive Nancy Nayor. It's a two-part answer. The first part of Molly is that her character brings the foolishness. You need to add that character to television where it relates to an audience of I say "kids" in quotes but they're at that age and trying to get into the business. It's a tough business especially as a woman. You just can't break down every five minutes. You can't be seen as weak in this business as a woman. So it's not personal, it's not like I'm trying to be mean to her. It's just like me telling her you have to be strong, especially as a woman. Like if you think I'm tough, get out there in the real world.

And then with dating, I don't really mean she can't date. When you're on a tour, it is a serious job. It's not like when you're going into the office and it's nine to seven on Friday and you're like, "I have a date with my boyfriend. Can I leave early?" Relationships are a distraction so it's better to have someone with no encumbrances. It comes off on TV as like, "Stella's so mean." Not really! It's just I'm telling the truth. Like when I was planning my wedding, I could not be the best assistant to my boss because I was distracted. I know that, he knew it. But when you go on a world tour and there's stakes and there's a lot of movement, you don't need someone who's worried like, "I want to see my boyfriend on Thursday" or "Can my boyfriend come to visit me in Paris?" Like that's nonsense!

So I put it up front in advance and I manage expectations. I prefer hiring people that are single. It's not passive-aggressive, it's just a fact. Like married women with children are probably not the best assistant, breaking into the business in her thirties. A 20-something that is single, aggressive, hungry, and puts her career first is my top choice. A 20-something with a boyfriend who wants to leave early on a Friday at 6 o'clock is not my top choice. You have to be very thick-skinned. And while I'm happy to train someone, they have to be on-board. And it's funny like I was saying to my 13-year-old, "Oh, everyone thinks I'm so mean because I told Molly she can't cry," but it's so annoying, like who wants to be around crying all day long? And my 13-year-old was like, "What if you had an assistant who broke into show-tunes all day? And was always singing?" A 13-year-old gets it. These are like unspoken rules that bosses get mad about, but they don't say them, you know? They're behind-the-scenes and I'm very direct.

*I think that's why Mariah loves working with you because you really tell it to her face. If people are scared of hearing the truth, you give it to them raw and honestly.*
Well, that's the thing about representing artists, it's our job to always protect our clients and to make sure the client is always protected by being beloved. We have the difficult task of being straight to people's faces. Maybe like a handful of reps sometimes put the studio or the record label or their relationships before the client - but I'm not wired that way. My background is not from being a rep. My background is production. I'm really direct with what I want and what I need so I don't need to be everyone's best friend. I need to do my job and that is to put my client first.

*Production and managing a high-profile superstar overlap in that sense.*
And we produce together. We launched a production company called Magic Carpet. Actually, it started out as sort of an inside joke because Mimi has this beautiful Moroccan room in her penthouse. And I said, "Well, hopefully we'll go on a magic carpet ride" and that's how we launched Magic Carpet Productions. We've since produced a couple of television projects, her first directorial film, and of course Mariah's World. We have about 20 things to develop that we haven't announced yet, including a scripted drama and a handful of other shows.

*Going back to Mariah's World, viewers see some conflicts arise whether it's between you and the hairstylist Danielle, or choreographer/creative director Anthony and backup singer Mary Ann. What is your advice for managing different personalities?*
Here's the thing. When you're on a tour or even a production, it's a pressure cooker. Like for example, if you watch the show, the hairstylist in the beginning did a great job. At the end of the day, he was great at his job but he just couldn't handle that kind of environment. He couldn't work as fast during quick changes. And with that comes good TV, you know? The way we did it, we exaggerated it for television: we created stakes and drama. There's so many personalities on the tour and they forget that they're there to perform, to do a job. It's not about them, it's about the person they are on the tour to support so have to put the artist before yourself. And that's where the conflict comes in because the male dancers were like, "Oh, I can't be on the bus with a baby." Like really? Shut the f--k up. You're here to do a job, you're not here to party. I don't care if you want to party. Party when the tour is over in three months. We're not going to create special buses for you. It's not Disneyland - it's a job. You work in an office and you may not always like your office but it's like, too bad! You may not always get the corner office.

*Also, you have to stick to a budget.*
And sticking to a budget. That doesn't mean the tour is worse, the tour was phenomenal. You have to be cost-conscious and realize it's an artist's den and everyone has a salary. Anything above and beyond that is just foolishness.


----------



## Sassys

*Was there anything off-limits while shooting?*
We really managed how much of the kids were on-screen and what their roles were. Like we sort of gave a glimpse of the children to the audience, so the audience felt like they see everything. Nothing is off-limits, but we didn't go overboard on exploiting the children.

*You also see certain controversial headlines pop-up during the show. Was there a rumor that you read throughout filming that was not true?*
Yes. It was all not true. It was a bunch of people who either like had a diva fit or couldn't handle the new regime of management. I look at Mariah's business as a corporation and people didn't like changes. But it happens all the time and it happens at every company. When I ran a division of VH1, there's a reporting structure. At the end of the day, we all report to Mariah but if you don't like it, you don't just go running to the chairman of the company. 

*What were some of the changes you made?*
When I came onboard, I changed a lot of the staff because my job was to come in and say, "What is your job? What do you do? What is your role in this organization? What service do you provide?" It wasn't just to get rid of people. It was really just to understand the needs, why there are so many bodies, and what everybody does. What can we all be doing better for the artist? How can we change our thought process? And how can we stop operating in sort of an archaic way? People get comfortable after a certain number of years. Like who could be doing a better job in different aspects? And people just couldn't handle sort of either being vetted, being questioned, or being pushed to do their best. A lot of people just really unraveled. No one really got fired. It was a running theme sort of in the camp that if they didn't like something, they would just threaten to quit. I've never seen such a thing. I've had a lot of jobs in my life and that's the last place you go, because once you play that card, there's nowhere else to go. If someone calls your bluff, you really have to quit.

So I think a lot of people just didn't like the regime change. I think people were very complacent just going through the motions, and Mimi and I don't just go through the motions. We work very, very hard. We had a very similar upbringing. We grew up in poverty, we were self-made and we're single moms. So we want to have like-minded people around us. It's not personal, it's just business. And at the end of the day, when the work is done we love to be festive. We love to go out, we love to have a drink, we love to reward the team and be together. And I think you can see that on the show. We try to make it a family. And families fight. You're going to have arguments. A lot of it was amplified for television but I don't think anyone held back, including myself and Mariah. I think that the best part of the show is we kept it real. Even in some moments when we didn't like it or we didn't like what we saw and were like, "Ugh, do we really want that on TV?," we were like, "F--k it, yes! It's real. Keep it in there."

*Which scenes were you hesitant to put out there?*
Like when I saw the headlines "Russian Dictator". It's so obnoxious! But then I laugh about it. Now I'm thinking of trademarking it. I put it in my Instagram bio after. I was like, "I'm just gonna play along."

*On episode 4, you celebrate Mariah's birthday, what are you most excited for people to see? Beyond dancer Bryan Tanaka jumping out of a cake.*
I'm just excited to see Mariah's festive spirit and the festive side. I'm telling you before I met her I had met no one like her. Really, every day is a celebration. She celebrates life. She's so festive. She wants everything to be a moment. She doesn't want to be "bleak". She just wants everything to be fun for the kids, and that's how I live my life because we never really had a childhood so we live vicariously through our children. So we want every day to be a celebration of life with them. You really see how much she loves to create a festive moment for everyone, so it just felt really rewarding to do the same thing for her.

*Was there anything else you wanted to add?*
I just hope people love the show. I hope people love what we're doing and there's so much more to come. Mariah's working on new music and there's so many things yet to be announced. And the Lionel show will be so exciting. She's a very special guest and if nothing else, it'll be the perfect date night.

(Billboard)


----------



## berrydiva

Hope Mariah can wake up and see what an opportunist this woman is in reality. It's clear as day that she's not out to do much more than to dilute Mariah's name and essentially shadow her career to something that looks like Kris Jenner is behind the helm. Actually, Mariah might be better with Kris steering this ship. If she really wanted to be an asset, she'd get Mariah in a gym, get her working out those lungs and vocal cords Mariah hasn't used in ages and get her to stop lip syncing. Mariah is becoming a joke of herself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she seems like a stalker.  There is a reason why Randy brushed her off..


----------



## Sasha2012

She was left 'mortified' after a technical glitch ruined her performance in Times Square in celebration of New Year's Eve on Saturday.

But Mariah Carey is attempting to reminisce about happier times.

The 47-year-old diva shared a picture from her recent getaway to Aspen, Colorado with her Instagram fans on Wednesday.

In the carefree snap, she relaxed in a hot tub while wearing a plunging gold swimsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-NYE-nightmare-performance.html#ixzz4UrYKywTR


----------



## Sasha2012

http://pagesix.com/2017/01/04/tommy-mottola-says-mariah-carey-needs-help/

*Tommy Mottola says ex-wife Mariah Carey needs help*

Mariah Carey’s ex-husband Tommy Mottola urges the singer to seek “more seasoned and respected professionals” to guide her career after her disastrous New Year’s Eve performance. He also blasts the singer’s decision to do a reality show in a letter exclusively given to Page Six.

“MC is arguably the greatest pop voice to come along in the last three decades. She has had more number one hits than any pop artist in history!!! She is a global icon and a treasure with incredible talent not only as a singer but as a great songwriter. What happened on NYE could’ve happened to anyone! Yes, her technical people should’ve helped pay more attention to all of it so that there was no chance of that happening.”

Mottola launched Carey’s career in 1990 with “Vision of Love.” They wed in 1993, but divorced in 1998. Still, he continues to criticize her management and reality show, “Mariah’s World.”

“My only advice is that she should hire more seasoned and respected professionals to surround her and help her with her career! I would never have encouraged her or guided her to do something like a reality television show!!!!! I don’t get it!!” Mottola wrote, adding, “That does absolutely nothing for her integrity, her credibility, or her massive talent!! She should take a step back, think carefully and figure out what to do next. That is what she does best.. most certainly none of these issues or problems ever existed with her in her early days at Sony for the first 10 years when she skyrocketed to global superstardom!! Where absolutely meticulous and methodical attention was paid to every single detail and nuance that went on into her career!”

Mottola, now a producer of Broadway’s “A Bronx Tale,” believes there’s still hope for Carey. “It could have happened to anyone and it has, so everyone should just get off her back and leave her the hell alone and hopefully she will find her way to the right professionals for guidance. It’s never about the fall, it’s all about the recovery.”

Meanwhile, Carey’s manager Stella Bulochnikov fired back, “Really? Tommy is a relic. Did he give you that statement from a rotary phone?”


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> Meanwhile, Carey’s manager Stella Bulochnikov fired back, “Really? Tommy is a relic. Did he give you that statement from a rotary phone?”


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://pagesix.com/2017/01/04/tommy-mottola-says-mariah-carey-needs-help/
> 
> *Tommy Mottola says ex-wife Mariah Carey needs help*
> 
> Mariah Carey’s ex-husband Tommy Mottola urges the singer to seek “more seasoned and respected professionals” to guide her career after her disastrous New Year’s Eve performance. He also blasts the singer’s decision to do a reality show in a letter exclusively given to Page Six.
> 
> “MC is arguably the greatest pop voice to come along in the last three decades. She has had more number one hits than any pop artist in history!!! She is a global icon and a treasure with incredible talent not only as a singer but as a great songwriter. What happened on NYE could’ve happened to anyone! Yes, her technical people should’ve helped pay more attention to all of it so that there was no chance of that happening.”
> 
> Mottola launched Carey’s career in 1990 with “Vision of Love.” They wed in 1993, but divorced in 1998. Still, he continues to criticize her management and reality show, “Mariah’s World.”
> 
> “My only advice is that she should hire more seasoned and respected professionals to surround her and help her with her career! I would never have encouraged her or guided her to do something like a reality television show!!!!! I don’t get it!!” Mottola wrote, adding, “That does absolutely nothing for her integrity, her credibility, or her massive talent!! She should take a step back, think carefully and figure out what to do next. That is what she does best.. most certainly none of these issues or problems ever existed with her in her early days at Sony for the first 10 years when she skyrocketed to global superstardom!! Where absolutely meticulous and methodical attention was paid to every single detail and nuance that went on into her career!”
> 
> Mottola, now a producer of Broadway’s “A Bronx Tale,” believes there’s still hope for Carey. “It could have happened to anyone and it has, so everyone should just get off her back and leave her the hell alone and hopefully she will find her way to the right professionals for guidance. It’s never about the fall, it’s all about the recovery.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Carey’s manager Stella Bulochnikov fired back, “Really? Tommy is a relic. Did he give you that statement from a rotary phone?”


  I was thinking even though she wasn't happy being married to Tommy, he did better by her career-wise than whoever she's working with these days.  She looks so natural and pretty in this photo.


----------



## limom

Stella is keeping Mariah boozed up and is constantly kissing her azz. I have noticed that she is treating her like a friend and not her employer.
Also, I think that she latched on to Mariah while Mariah was in a very vulnerable state.
Before Mariah will realize, her bank account will be zero and her career in complete shambles with an awful reputation.
Tommy was a complete abuser so I don't think that she would be any better with him however he has a valid point, she needs better people.
I can now see that Stella is trying to make Mariah appealing to Millenials and younger people but it is stupid and while Mariah always claim to be 12 forever, the kids don't know her.
J-lo is able to appeal to the younger crowd(although debatable right now) because her music is always playing at the clubs and not for nothing while she can't sing for beans at least she dances and comes out with good songs.
Whatever happened to Mariah the chanteuse? Now she wanna be Mariah Kardashian?
A damn shame!


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> The internet's ability to have no chill and unlimited supply of petty keeps me in stitches.




 @ the bodysuit!


----------



## mkr

Sasha2012 said:


> She was left 'mortified' after a technical glitch ruined her performance in Times Square in celebration of New Year's Eve on Saturday.
> 
> But Mariah Carey is attempting to reminisce about happier times.
> 
> The 47-year-old diva shared a picture from her recent getaway to Aspen, Colorado with her Instagram fans on Wednesday.
> 
> In the carefree snap, she relaxed in a hot tub while wearing a plunging gold swimsuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-NYE-nightmare-performance.html#ixzz4UrYKywTR


What idiot let her in a hot tub?  She could drown.  She's drunk/high/both, at least she looks like it.  Loverboy needs to hold her head up.


----------



## mkr

Tommy might be a lot of things but he's right and Stella needs to stay in her lane.  He is legendary.  She was at her professional best when he managed her.  I think she needs the control and structure if she wants to be at the level she was then.  But she's so far gone she isn't coming back.  She's Mariah dahling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sasha2012 said:


> “My only advice is that she should hire more seasoned and respected professionals to surround her and help her with her career! I would never have encouraged her or guided her to do something like a reality television show!!!!! I don’t get it!!” Mottola wrote, adding, “That does absolutely nothing for her integrity, her credibility, or her massive talent!! She should take a step back, think carefully and figure out what to do next. That is what she does best.. most certainly none of these issues or problems ever existed with her in her early days at Sony for the first 10 years when she skyrocketed to global superstardom!! Where absolutely meticulous and methodical attention was paid to every single detail and nuance that went on into her career!”



Listen, say what you want about Tommy and Mariah's personal relationship, but from a professional relationship this is THE best statement made about this whole mess.  When they were together, it was magic in the air.  Not so much now. 

Stella is not seasoned enough to know how to deal with an artist of Mariah's status!  Why is a teenager handling her twitter/IG account???  Why?   I said way back, if Benny was her manager, he wouldn't have allowed her to do a reality show, either.  If only J Lo and Mariah's egos would let Benny manage them both, she might be in a better place.  But we all know that ish ain't happening - LOL


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> http://pagesix.com/2017/01/04/tommy-mottola-says-mariah-carey-needs-help/
> 
> *Tommy Mottola says ex-wife Mariah Carey needs help*
> 
> Mariah Carey’s ex-husband Tommy Mottola urges the singer to seek “more seasoned and respected professionals” to guide her career after her disastrous New Year’s Eve performance. He also blasts the singer’s decision to do a reality show in a letter exclusively given to Page Six.
> 
> “MC is arguably the greatest pop voice to come along in the last three decades. She has had more number one hits than any pop artist in history!!! She is a global icon and a treasure with incredible talent not only as a singer but as a great songwriter. What happened on NYE could’ve happened to anyone! Yes, her technical people should’ve helped pay more attention to all of it so that there was no chance of that happening.”
> 
> Mottola launched Carey’s career in 1990 with “Vision of Love.” They wed in 1993, but divorced in 1998. Still, he continues to criticize her management and reality show, “Mariah’s World.”
> 
> “My only advice is that she should hire more seasoned and respected professionals to surround her and help her with her career! I would never have encouraged her or guided her to do something like a reality television show!!!!! I don’t get it!!” Mottola wrote, adding, “That does absolutely nothing for her integrity, her credibility, or her massive talent!! She should take a step back, think carefully and figure out what to do next. That is what she does best.. most certainly none of these issues or problems ever existed with her in her early days at Sony for the first 10 years when she skyrocketed to global superstardom!! Where absolutely meticulous and methodical attention was paid to every single detail and nuance that went on into her career!”
> 
> Mottola, now a producer of Broadway’s “A Bronx Tale,” believes there’s still hope for Carey. “It could have happened to anyone and it has, so everyone should just get off her back and leave her the hell alone and hopefully she will find her way to the right professionals for guidance. It’s never about the fall, it’s all about the recovery.”
> 
> *Meanwhile, Carey’s manager Stella Bulochnikov fired back, “Really? Tommy is a relic. Did he give you that statement from a rotary phone?”*



Oh no she didn't...


----------



## berrydiva

Tommy told no lies and is an industry veteran so Stella's reaction is comical.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> Tommy told no lies and is an industry veteran so Stella's reaction is comical.


she should show some respect


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mariah is doing a fantastic job of tarnishing her legacy. She's accomplished so many great things but if she keeps it up that won't be what people remember her for at all. It's sad.


----------



## mkr

I know a woman who's ex-husband was friends/ associates with Mattola.  People shouldn't p!ss him off.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> I know a woman who's ex-husband was friends/ associates with Mattola.  People shouldn't p!ss him off.



Italian Mob connections meets Russian mob connections.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stella reminds me of those tacky chicks from My Big Fat Gypsy Life show


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mottola told no lies.


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> Stella reminds me of those tacky chicks from My Big Fat Gypsy Life show


I've never seen Mariah's reality show and don't know anything about this Stella person but it's obvious she's not surrounding herself with the right people.  Sad as she did/does have a real talent.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>








This bish is delusional.
The only one sabotaging anything is this Stella fool... sabotaging Mariahs career/legacy by her inability to 'MANAGE', her complete lack of common sense, her pettiness and thirst for attention.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Italian Mob connections meets Russian mob connections.


That's a scary visual.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> The only one sabotaging anything is this Stella fool... sabotaging Mariahs career/legacy by her inability to 'MANAGE', her complete lack of common sense, her pettiness and thirst for attention.


Perfect summation.


----------



## Jayne1

Initially I was interested in what she was supposed to look like before the plastic surgery, but she already had some by this video.

What turned out to be interesting was the accent. Is this put on for the comedy act?  Anyway, like the nose and a few other things, it's gone now, replaced by all kind of new things, including the accent.

FF to 1:30. She was pregnant at the time.


----------



## V0N1B2

Wait, what?   So this Stella woman went from aspiring stand up comic to managing the career of Mariah Carey?
I don't follow any of these people so I only know what happens from these threads but wait, what?


----------



## mkr

Oh well that makes her qualified to run the circus.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Initially I was interested in what she was supposed to look like before the plastic surgery, but she already had some by this video.
> 
> What turned out to be interesting was the accent. Is this put on for the comedy act?  Anyway, like the nose and a few other things, it's gone now, replaced by all kind of new things, including the accent.
> 
> FF to 1:30. She was pregnant at the time.




What the FCUK!!!



V0N1B2 said:


> Wait, what?   So this Stella woman went from aspiring stand up comic to managing the career of Mariah Carey?
> I don't follow any of these people so I only know what happens from these threads but wait, what?



That's what I said!!!! Now I really don't have good feelings about this.


----------



## Sassys

I told you guys, Stella has to be dressing Mariah




.


----------



## mkr

Mariah hired her because she WANTS a yes man who indulges her every whim and doesn't tell her what to do.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Mariah hired her because she WANTS a yes man who indulges her every whim and doesn't tell her what to do.



And this is what I have to say to Mariah on that.


----------



## White Orchid

I hope this doesn't offend, but is she from New Jersey?


----------



## LavenderIce

White Orchid said:


> I hope this doesn't offend, but is she from New Jersey?


----------



## Sasha2012

V0N1B2 said:


> Wait, what?   So this Stella woman went from aspiring stand up comic to managing the career of Mariah Carey?
> I don't follow any of these people so I only know what happens from these threads but wait, what?


It gets better. She's a reality show producer.

https://www.bustle.com/articles/198...ahs-world-introduces-the-team-behind-the-star

Pop and R&B star Mariah Carey once took fans on a tour of her ostentatious, butterfly-covered home, and that episode of _MTV Cribs _will go down in history. So it's about time that the recording artist anchored her own reality series. _Mariah's World _premieres on E! this Sunday at 9:00 p.m. and, according to the network, will be an all-access "look inside the glamorous life of Mimi" as she prepares to take the stage for her Las Vegas residency. Though Carey is the center of the show and, for that matter, every room she enters, members of her tour cast and personal team will also appear. Perhaps the highest ranking of her entourage is her manager, Stella Bulochnikov. Bulochnikov and her client became fast friends when the former joined Carey's inner circle. So who is Mariah Carey's new manager?

*Bulochnikov comes from a reality producing background. In April 2015, Billboard reported that Bulochnikov and Brian Sher were officially hired by Carey as her new management team. Sher and Bulochnikov's producing credits include T.I. & Tiny, Boss, and Master P's Family Values; Bulochnikov is also credited as an executive producer on shows like Paris's Hilton's My New BFF and Flavor Of Love Girls: Charm School.

Essentially, Bulochnikov has more experience producing celebrity reality shows than she does managing artists* and her appointment to Carey's team has allegedly been met with mixed reactions. According to gossip column Page Six, Carey reportedly cleaned house in her camp when Bulochnikov came on board. Carey has never seemed much like a follower to me, though. She lives her life inside a jewel-encrusted dollhouse and bustiers are her sweatpants. So I take the rumors of the extent of Bulochnikov's influence with a grain of salt.

Meanwhile, Bulochnikov doesn't seem to be bothered at all by the rumors. When _Page Six _asked for comment, she reportedly told them to "F*** off." (Bustle reached out to Carey's team for comment but has not yet heard back.) Bulochnikov's Instagram feed shows the manager/producer BFFing around with Carey, vacationing with her family, and indulging in fabulousness befitting a close confidante of Mimi. She's even repurposed the insulting nickname reported by _Page Six. _"Woman. Mother. Producer. Flame thrower. Russian dictator," her Instagram bio reads, followed by a wink emoji.

And Carey isn't her only famous collaborator. Bulochnikov and Shaunie O'Neal (Shaquille O'Neal's ex-wife) hosted a podcast called _Mogul Moms Playbook_, where they discussed work/life balance with each other and the occasional celeb guest. (The podcast seems to be on permanent hiatus for now.) Bulochnikov's "Mogul Mom" experience comes from parenting daughters Mishka and Sasha. The girls are by their mother's side on Instagram more often than not, so Bulochnikov is incorporating her family into her jet-setting career. Carey even performed at Mishka Bulochnikov's bat mitzvah, which ought to have cause some serious preteen envy.

You can get to know Stella Bulochnikov and form your own opinions about Carey's manager during the singer's brand new eight-part reality event series on E! starting Sunday.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> I hope this doesn't offend, but is she from New Jersey?



No, Brooklyn (according to her instagram bio)


----------



## Sasha2012

White Orchid said:


> I hope this doesn't offend, but is she from New Jersey?


I was thinking that or Staten Island but apparently she's a Brooklyn girl according to her instagram bio.

https://www.instagram.com/stellabulochnikov/?hl=en


----------



## Tivo

I'm disappointed in Mariah. Thought she had better BS radar than to hire this kind of person.


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey’s manager was always hungry for fame*

Long before she managed Mariah Carey, Stella Bulochnikov was a standup comedian.

Going by her married name, Stella Stolper, the tough-talking Russian native competed on Season 4 of “Last Comic Standing” while pregnant with her second child.

In a clip from an episode that aired June 20, 2006, she jokes about her pregnancy, telling the crowd, “I love the babies! I want to have more kids, really, I do! I just can’t take the pain, and the nausea and all that weight. And I’m not talking about the nine months of being pregnant, I’m talking about the two minutes the old man’s on top of me.”

Unfortunately for Bulochnikov, the audience couldn’t take her jokes: She was voted off in the same episode.

Her efforts at comedy stardom may lend credence to rumors that Bulochnikov, an experienced TV producer and the mastermind behind “Mariah’s World,” is eager for her own fame.

“Stella is the one who really wants to be the reality star. She even filmed a pilot for herself last year,” an insider who used to work with the self-proclaimed “Russian dictator” previously told Page Six. “This will likely be more of a TV launching vehicle for her. It’s going to be like the Stella show, which is what she’s always wanted. She is definitely very much out for herself, and this is a golden opportunity for her because she wants to be famous. She wants to be the one in the magazines.”

The source added, “Stella is the furthest thing from a manager. She’s a TV producer. *She’s practically moved in with Mariah and now she has so much stuff on her that she can get her to do anything. She’s pulling the strings, and Mariah does whatever she says.”*

http://pagesix.com/2017/01/05/mariah-careys-manager-was-always-hungry-for-fame/


----------



## Sassys

Stella's girl's are 10 and 13. I have watched intagram videos of the 10yr old playing with Roc & Roe (who are 5) and how she plays with them, makes me uncomfortable. Her daughter likes to do acting skits with them and the skits are not appropriate for 5yr olds IMO. One skit was about kissing boys.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> No, Brooklyn (according to her instagram bio)


Do we believe her? lol


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like Kris Jenners long lost sister to me. Pimp Manager Stella... PMS (rather unfortunate abbreviation).


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> I was thinking that or Staten Island but apparently she's a Brooklyn girl according to her instagram bio.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stellabulochnikov/?hl=en


Sta'en Eoylan'.. New Joysey...Longg Guyyylan'..it's all the same.




I jest...I jest...I love my tri-state kin.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Sta'en Eoylan'.. New Joysey...Longg Guyyylan'..it's all the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jest...I jest...I love my tri-state kin.



I read this on The Nanny's voice


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I read this on The Nanny's voice


That's Queens lol


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> That's Queens lol


So what NY accent was the one she had in that stand up comic youtube video I posted? Apparently she was born in Russia, so the accent was acquired. Do you think it's real and in your opinion, what is it ? Not the Bronx, Queens, Staten Island or Brooklyn, that much I know. Or think I know.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> So what NY accent was the one she had in that stand up comic youtube video I posted? Apparently she was born in Russia, so the accent was acquired. Do you think it's real and in your opinion, what is it ? Not the Bronx, Queens, Staten Island or Brooklyn, that much I know. Or think I know.



She sounds like she is from Brooklyn or Jersey. On Mariah's show I kept thinking she was from Brooklyn or Jersey (before I looked up where she is from). I'm a born and raised New Yorker and have no accent. People never believe I was born and raised here. I've heard my entire life you don't talk like a New Yawker. My brother on the other hand does talk like a New Yorker. Raised in the same house and same parents lol


----------



## katy87

I must admit that she fell really gracefully.


----------



## bag-mania

Jayne1 said:


> So what NY accent was the one she had in that stand up comic youtube video I posted? Apparently she was born in Russia, so the accent was acquired. Do you think it's real and in your opinion, what is it ? Not the Bronx, Queens, Staten Island or Brooklyn, that much I know. Or think I know.



I'm guessing she moved to New York when she was very young and picked up the accent growing up. 

Does anyone remember the story last year about Mariah appearing at the bat mitzvah for Stella's daughter? I don't think she sang there but it's a sign of how close she must feel to her manager to go to her kid's party.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> She sounds like she is from Brooklyn or Jersey. On Mariah's show I kept thinking she was from Brooklyn or Jersey (before I looked up where she is from). I'm a born and raised New Yorker and have no accent. People never believe I was born and raised here. I've heard my entire life you don't talk like a New Yawker. My brother on the other hand does talk like a New Yorker. Raised in the same house and same parents lol


that's funny that your brother had the accent and you didn't ......did your parents have the accent?
I grew up on Long Island and didn't have much of a NY accent.  Then I moved into the city and picked one up.  Moved to CA and eventually mostly lost it.  Most people here don't detect any accent from me anymore.


----------



## Jayne1

Stella dropped her NY accent too. You can hear it only slightly in recent interviews.


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> that's funny that your brother had the accent and you didn't ......did your parents have the accent?
> I grew up on Long Island and didn't have much of a NY accent.  Then I moved into the city and picked one up.  Moved to CA and eventually mostly lost it.  Most people here don't detect any accent from me anymore.



My Mom does not have an accent; she moved to NYC at 16 from Virginia. My Dad has a bit of a Brooklyn accent. He was born in Brooklyn but raised in Long Island.  My relatives on my Dad side all have slight Brooklyn accents. It hysterical how my brother has a heavy accent and I don't. I just met someone over the xmas holiday while I was on vacation and he would not believe I was from NYC. My cousin and boyfriend kept telling him I was not lying.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Stella dropped her NY accent too. You can hear it only slightly in recent interviews.



I hear it all the time. I don't think she dropped it. Even her mannerisms is NY.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She sounds like she is from Brooklyn or Jersey. On Mariah's show I kept thinking she was from Brooklyn or Jersey (before I looked up where she is from). I'm a born and raised New Yorker and have no accent. People never believe I was born and raised here. I've heard my entire life you don't talk like a New Yawker. My brother on the other hand does talk like a New Yorker. Raised in the same house and same parents lol



Sass - you have an accent.  It's not thick, but it's there


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Sass - you have an accent.  It's not thick, but it's there


Not. You are the only person in 42 years who thinks that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Not. You are the only person in 42 years who thinks that.


Alrighty


----------



## mkr

Gee wiz Sassy sure is earning her user name.


----------



## Sasha2012

Stella is still at it...

http://www.eonline.com/news/820275/...ormance-the-country-deserved-better-than-that

*Mariah Carey's Manager Sounds Off on New Year's Eve Performance: "The Country Deserved Better Than That''*

*Mariah Carey*'s performance during_ Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve_ still has everyone talking, but no one has more to say about that unfortunate debacle than her manager, *Stella Bulochnikov*.

For those who missed it, Carey experienced some technical difficulties on NYE that affected her sound. In turn, it affected her ability to properly perform along with the pre-recorded tracks (which is normal protocol for a singer who is performing live) of "Emotions" and "We Belong Together."

While she tried to continue the performance as best she could, Mariah got a bit irritated and told the crowd, "Well, happy New Year! We can't hear. I'll just get through the moment, OK?" she said, later adding, "I'm trying to be a good sport here."

"The country deserved better than that," Bulochnikov said of the performance, and added that she was disappointed Carey didn't have an opportunity to reshoot for the west coast.

Noting that she hasn't spoken to host *Ryan Seacrest* since that night, but adding that she's not mad at him for what happened, Bulochnikov tells E! News, "They came to me and said, 'What do you want us to do?' I said, 'I want you to cut the west coast feed, I want you to edit the west coast feed, I want you to do right by Mariah.'"

However, she explains that TV exec *Michael Schimmel *told her, "We can't do that."

Bulochnikov continues, "It's disgusting that they wouldn't edit a better performance for west coast and say, 'Hey, listen we're so sorry that we had a mechanical problem but we love you Mariah, we're grateful to you Mariah, we're going to do anything we can to give America the right performance.'

"No one even ran out to say to us, hey would you please reshoot? Can you hang back for a few minutes? And can we shoot something else? And we would've stayed on that stage and shot it, but nobody ran out...There's not a human being on the planet that could change my mind that they didn't do this for a viral moment for ratings and that's my problem."

Carey's manager also responded to Mariah's former manager (and ex-husband) *Tommy Mottola*'s criticism of the entire ordeal, and she didn't hold back.

"I'm sure he's jealous because Mariah Carey is conquering every single medium despite him… So I'm sure Tommy Mottola can't handle it. I'm sure he's jealous because nobody's worked for him in 15 years and he decided to crawl out of his cave and dust himself off. And you know what my response is? He can just shut the f--k up and mind his own business. He should shut the f--k up and mind his own business, he has some nerve."

While many still seem very worked up about the performance, Carey, herself, seemed to just brush it all off.

"S--t happens," Carey tweeted early Sunday. "Have a happy and healthy new year everybody! Here's to making more headlines in 2017."

There we go.


----------



## mkr

DAYUM


----------



## mkr




----------



## Sassys

The country deserves better LMFAO


----------



## LavenderIce

Stella is whack.


----------



## berrydiva

Why is she still talking about this? She needs to let it die. That was last week's business...we've all moved on already.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Why is she still talking about this? She needs to let it die. That was last week's business...we've all moved on already.


But this is her 15 minutes.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I hope this doesn't offend, but is she from New Jersey?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Stella is still at it...
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/820275/...ormance-the-country-deserved-better-than-that
> 
> *Mariah Carey's Manager Sounds Off on New Year's Eve Performance: "The Country Deserved Better Than That''*
> 
> *Mariah Carey*'s performance during_ Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve_ still has everyone talking, but no one has more to say about that unfortunate debacle than her manager, *Stella Bulochnikov*.
> 
> For those who missed it, Carey experienced some technical difficulties on NYE that affected her sound. In turn, it affected her ability to properly perform along with the pre-recorded tracks (which is normal protocol for a singer who is performing live) of "Emotions" and "We Belong Together."
> 
> While she tried to continue the performance as best she could, Mariah got a bit irritated and told the crowd, "Well, happy New Year! We can't hear. I'll just get through the moment, OK?" she said, later adding, "I'm trying to be a good sport here."
> 
> "The country deserved better than that," Bulochnikov said of the performance, and added that she was disappointed Carey didn't have an opportunity to reshoot for the west coast.
> 
> Noting that she hasn't spoken to host *Ryan Seacrest* since that night, but adding that she's not mad at him for what happened, Bulochnikov tells E! News, "They came to me and said, 'What do you want us to do?' I said, 'I want you to cut the west coast feed, I want you to edit the west coast feed, I want you to do right by Mariah.'"
> 
> However, she explains that TV exec *Michael Schimmel *told her, "We can't do that."
> 
> Bulochnikov continues, "It's disgusting that they wouldn't edit a better performance for west coast and say, 'Hey, listen we're so sorry that we had a mechanical problem but we love you Mariah, we're grateful to you Mariah, we're going to do anything we can to give America the right performance.'
> 
> "No one even ran out to say to us, hey would you please reshoot? Can you hang back for a few minutes? And can we shoot something else? And we would've stayed on that stage and shot it, but nobody ran out...There's not a human being on the planet that could change my mind that they didn't do this for a viral moment for ratings and that's my problem."
> 
> Carey's manager also responded to Mariah's former manager (and ex-husband) *Tommy Mottola*'s criticism of the entire ordeal, and she didn't hold back.
> 
> "I'm sure he's jealous because Mariah Carey is conquering every single medium despite him… So I'm sure Tommy Mottola can't handle it. I'm sure he's jealous because nobody's worked for him in 15 years and he decided to crawl out of his cave and dust himself off. And you know what my response is? He can just shut the f--k up and mind his own business. He should shut the f--k up and mind his own business, he has some nerve."
> 
> While many still seem very worked up about the performance, Carey, herself, seemed to just brush it all off.
> 
> "S--t happens," Carey tweeted early Sunday. "Have a happy and healthy new year everybody! Here's to making more headlines in 2017."
> 
> There we go.



She sounds so professional, NOT!!!! I think she just killed her own career.


----------



## mkr

She might of just been repeating what Mariah said about him.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> She might of just been repeating what Mariah said about him.



Regardless, it's none of her business. Unless she personally knows Tommy or have dealt with him, she needs to stay in her lane.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hope Mariah wakes up and sees that this woman is trouble.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Stella is a nut job but if this blows up in Mariah's face she will only have herself to blame. She's too old and been in this business too long not to be able to weed through thrist buckets like Stella. Whatever happens, happens...it'll be the price she pays for surrounding herself with yes minions to feed her ego 

My mommy mentioned wanting to see Lionel but changing her mind because he's coming with Mariah. That NYE nightmare left a bad taste in people's mouths.


----------



## Tivo

I agree.


----------



## tulipfield

Jayne1 said:


> Limited edition from last year. Try to find it in stores.  It's Cait Jenner now.  Once it was Brooke Shields, Kelly Osbourne and Rupaul.



Ah.  I'm in Asia, maybe the releases come later here.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Stella better watch it. Tommy may not be at the forefront of the music scene anymore but he's still hitting it with the bigwigs aka Harvey Weinstein (he's collaborating on _two_ projects with him) for an example. He still has plenty of clout to shut her down.

She's clearly not au fait with the long held tradition of rarely speaking badly of those in the industry except in cases of severe bad behaviour.

Who you meet going up - you inevitably meet going down.

And she needs to face facts - Mariah no longer has the voice she grew famous for.  Both her and Mariah need a catch up lesson in professional behaviour.


----------



## Sassys

*‘Humiliated’ Mariah Carey announces break from spotlight*

Mariah Carey still won’t take responsibility for her disastrous New Year’s Eve performance.

“I haven’t really addressed the situation of what happened on New Year’s Eve and in time, I will,” Carey, 46, said in an audio message to her Twitter followers on Sunday. “But for now, I want everyone to know that I came to New Year’s Eve in New York in great spirits and was looking forward to a celebratory moment with the world. It’s a shame that we were put into the hands of a production team with technical issues that chose to capitalize on circumstances beyond our control.”

After blaming technical issues for the fiasco, “Emotions” singer accused Dick Clark Productions once again of hindering her performance.

“Listen, guys. They foiled me. Thus, it turned into an opportunity to humiliate me and all those who were excited to ring in the new year with me,” she lamented. “I cannot deny that my feelings were hurt, but I’m working through this and I’m truly grateful for my fans and my true friends who have been so supportive during this time.”

Carey previously said she was “mortified” by the night’s events, in which she and manager Stella Bulochnikov accused Dick Clark Productions of “sabotage” when her inner-ear monitors failed, leading her to strut around onstage without actually singing, an allegation producers vehemently denied.

“I’m gonna take a break from media moments, social media moments,” the songbird concluded. “Although I am going to fulfill my professional obligations, this is an important time for me to finally take a moment for myself and to deal with my loved ones and to prepare for my upcoming tour in March … I can’t wait to sing for you again.”

http://pagesix.com/2017/01/09/humiliated-mariah-carey-announces-break-from-spotlight/


----------



## redney

No one cares anymore, Mariah. Everyone else has moved on.


----------



## Tivo

Her best move is to fire that Stella woman. It's obvious she is the problem and terrible for Nariah's image. Sadly Mariah can't see it. Sad.


----------



## cdtracing

I didn't watch the performance.  In fact, I was in the mountains New Years Eve so I didn't watch any TV.  So...what' the deal??? Technical failure, didn't rehearse, drunk, voice shot....?  Mariah is middle aged & should age gracefully & with some class.  She doesn't have the voice she use to have & needs to accept that fact.  From what I've heard people say, this performance just lets people know she's washed up & can no longer keep up performances.  Denying what's going on, whether it's her nutjob manager or what, is not doing her any favors.  Continuing to act like a Diva on top of her game only makes her look pathetic, not a true professional.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


> I told you guys, Stella has to be dressing Mariah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566055
> View attachment 3566057
> View attachment 3566059


That girl next to her looks like a white Bobbi Kris.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> Continuing to act like a Diva on top of her game only makes her look pathetic, not a true professional.


I can't agree with this more. I saw Aretha a little while back and if you're going to be a diva then at least make sure you can still bring the house down. At one point, the mic cut out for a few seconds....had to be like 30 seconds or so, not long but her voice still filled the room. Mariah has too many years in the game built on true talent for her to forget professionalism.


----------



## Sassys

Malibu 1/9/17


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I can't agree with this more. I saw Aretha a little while back and if you're going to be a diva then at least make sure you can still bring the house down. At one point, the mic cut out for a few seconds....had to be like 30 seconds or so, not long but her voice still filled the room. Mariah has too many years in the game built on true talent for her to forget professionalism.


Aretha doesn't drink alcohol either.  Mariah can't seem to get enough of it.  God blessed them both with a great voice.  It's Mariah's job to take care of it.


----------



## Sassys

Doesn't everyone go shopping in an evening gown?


----------



## mkr

Her boobs look smaller.  I think she wears padding in her boobs at times.


----------



## berrydiva

I love Mimi...she's such a mess.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> I can't agree with this more. I saw Aretha a little while back and if you're going to be a diva then at least make sure you can still bring the house down. At one point, the mic cut out for a few seconds....had to be like 30 seconds or so, not long but her voice still filled the room. Mariah has too many years in the game built on true talent for her to forget professionalism.


I've seen Aretha many times over the years & she can still bring it!!  I remember watching a show on TV (can't remember the name now) that had 4 or 5 musical Divas, including Aretha & Mariah.  When they were all on stage together, it was obvious the Real Diva was Aretha!  Mariah tried to compete & insert herself but Aretha owned that show!!!  



mkr said:


> Aretha doesn't drink alcohol either.  Mariah can't seem to get enough of it.  God blessed them both with a great voice.  It's Mariah's job to take care of it.


ITA.  God blessed Whitney Houston with a phenomenal voice but her lifestyle & drugs took it from her in the end.  Mariah looks to be headed down the same road with booze.  Living life in the fast lane will take it's toll.  How long will she be able to continue her lifestyle if she doesn't take care of the one thing that pays the bills?!


----------



## redney

Those clodhoppers though.


----------



## pearlywhite18

Seeing her and Lionel in April! So excited! She will always be a legend!


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> How long will she be able to continue her lifestyle if she doesn't take care of the one thing that pays the bills?!


She had a really great run. She should have enough money in the bank to retire and live a fabulous life. Don't you think?


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> She had a really great run. She should have enough money in the bank to retire and live a fabulous life. Don't you think?


One would think so but she live in a bubble of alcohol, frivolity, & outrageous spending.  I don't see her being smart enough to manage & invest all the money she's made over the years.  I see her dependent on others to handle & manage the daily mundane tasks of life & career so she can be free to flit around from whatever catches her attention now to the next doing whatever she wants with no responsibility or accountability.  She seems to surround herself with yes people who are only interested in their paycheck & not people who care enough about her to tell her no & give her boundaries.  Her lifestyle is outrageously expensive to maintain & yet, she seems to not understand the concept.  She has bought into all the hype that she's the greatest singer that ever lived & thinks she'll always be on top.  She won't.  Unless she has surrounded herself with honest people with integrity, she'll wind up broke because she spends like she has all the money in the universe.  Who knows how much she actually has & how much is just numbers on the pages of cooked books.


----------



## Ladybug09

Umm, all you have to do is refer to the Kennedy Center's Honors 2015 and you KNOW Re Re still got it! Mike droppppp!

This must be another one ,cause the original one I used to look at had like 7 million + views...








cdtracing said:


> I've seen Aretha many times over the years & she can still bring it!!  I remember watching a show on TV (can't remember the name now) that had 4 or 5 musical Divas, including Aretha & Mariah.  When they were all on stage together, it was obvious the Real Diva was Aretha!  Mariah tried to compete & insert herself but Aretha owned that show!!!
> 
> 
> ITA.  God blessed Whitney Houston with a phenomenal voice but her lifestyle & drugs took it from her in the end.  Mariah looks to be headed down the same road with booze.  Living life in the fast lane will take it's toll.  How long will she be able to continue her lifestyle if she doesn't take care of the one thing that pays the bills?!


----------



## Sassys

Ms. Aretha takes care of her voice. I will never forget they had a behind the scenes of the original/first Divas Live and they talked about how while Aretha was rehearsing she went into a rage and said "I told you to turn off the air conditioning, it hurts my voice". They assured her it was off and thought she was acting crazy and being a Diva. She told them, "no I can tell its still on. I will be in my dressing room and will not rehearse until you fix it". They kept telling her the a/c was NOT on and she needed to rehearse because they had no time for her shenanigans. An assistant went to find the building maintenance person, so the man could tell her she was crazy and it was off. Sure enough it was indeed on.

Production had to go apologize to her looking really stupid and begging her to forgive them. She put them in their place and went back to rehearsal.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought I had heard that Aretha's concerts are notoriously sweltering.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Doesn't everyone go shopping in an evening gown?
> 
> View attachment 3570520
> View attachment 3570521



As my 80 something Irish mother says, "they look like a holy show".


----------



## cdtracing

Ladybug09 said:


> Umm, all you have to do is refer to the Kennedy Center's Honors 2015 and you KNOW Re Re still got it! Mike droppppp!
> 
> This must be another one ,cause the original one I used to look at had like 7 million + views...



As I have said, I have seen Aretha many times & I never get tired of hearing her sing!  Her voice gives me chills...she sings with everything she's got!  She's the true Empress of all the Divas!!  She's a true professional & brings it to every concert! If there's a technical difficulty, she carries on & doesn't miss a beat! And yes, it does get hot but who the hell cares....it's Aretha Franklin!!!

Mariah may think she's a diva & a legend but Aretha can take her to school!


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Umm, all you have to do is refer to the Kennedy Center's Honors 2015 and you KNOW Re Re still got it! Mike droppppp!
> 
> This must be another one ,cause the original one I used to look at had like 7 million + views...



This has to be my least favorite song of hers' but she sounds soooooo great singing it live that you can't help but to love it.


----------



## mkr

I love her duet with George Michael.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> I love her duet with George Michael.



Me too [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## BigPurseSue

cdtracing said:


> I've seen Aretha many times over the years & she can still bring it!!  I remember watching a show on TV (can't remember the name now) that had 4 or 5 musical Divas, including Aretha & Mariah.  When they were all on stage together, it was obvious the Real Diva was Aretha!  Mariah tried to compete & insert herself but Aretha owned that show!!!



I saw that show. That was MTV's "Divas" or something like that. Many years ago, like 17 years ago. I remember there was a lot of drama that went into organizing it as Aretha kept insisting she was to be the centerpiece of the show. I also remember that they didn't want to put Gloria Estefan on the show, arguing that she was a has-been. Did you catch _her_ Times Square New Year's performance?  Incredible.



Now there's a diva who knows how to age beautifully. But I've always loved Gloria. I think she's about a dozen years older than Mariah.  

Tina Turner is another amazing gal. And she didn't come into her full artistic power as a performer until she was in her 50s.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/th...ncerts-south-america-963299?facebook_20170110

*Mariah Carey Sues Over Canceled Concerts in South America*

Mariah Carey is suing a South American concert promoter after she canceled shows in Argentina in Chile because they didn't pay her in full, according to a lawsuit filed Tuesday in Los Angeles County Superior Court.

Mirage Entertainment on Tuesday sued FEG Entretenimientos for breach of contract, claiming their late payments gave Carey the right to cancel and be paid in full — but the company accused the star of damaging their brand by failing to perform.

"In the music industry everyone knows the familiar story of the deceitful promoter that promises to pay and fails to deliver," writes attorney Bryan Freedman in the complaint. "This lawsuit is filed in part not only to confirm the multiple breaches of the contracts by FEG ... but to warn the artistic community not to trust any promises from FEG."

According to the complaint, FEG agreed in June to a guaranteed fee for Carey's performance and was required to pay that fee in a series of scheduled payments. The first payment was due the day after the contract was signed, another was due the next month and the final payment was due in September.

Carey was set to perform on Oct. 28 in Argentina and on Oct. 30 in Chile, but by Oct. 25 there was still a large unpaid balance for both of the shows and the singer canceled.

With only days remaining before the shows, Freedman argues that it was unreasonable to expect Carey to undertake the expenses of traveling such a long distance with the team and equipment needed for the concerts on the faith that the payments would be made.

In addition to damage to her reputation, Carey says she missed out on other lucrative projects which she declined because of the later-canceled shows.


----------



## bisousx

She cancels the shows and then sues... not a good look for her, especially right now.


----------



## mkr

She is going in on everyone for money.


----------



## lily25

From my personal experience being friends with big stars in the music industry, it is not that simple. They have an obligation to their employees, each and everyone of her "entourage" has a family to support. It is not an easy or responsible thing to wake up one day and say to the glam squad, the nannies, the chefs, the PAs, trainers the managers etc, you are all fired because I want to live humbly the simple life.
Every successful artist is a big corporation, that has responsibility to the people he or she works with and their families. She is not an employee, she is THE BUSINESS. 
She surely doesn't NEED to be like this, but apparently she CHOOSES to, it might look frivolous or delusional, but she is not, even if she is tired of the hoopla she can't just quit. 
I don't know much about her personal finances, I'm sure she has savings, real estate and jewelry to support her and her loved ones for quite a long time. Only thing that usually destroys the stars are the big divorces, and lawyers fees.


----------



## guccimamma

lily25 said:


> From my personal experience being friends with big stars in the music industry, it is not that simple. They have an obligation to their employees, each and everyone of her "entourage" has a family to support. It is not an easy or responsible thing to wake up one day and say to the glam squad, the nannies, the chefs, the PAs, trainers the managers etc, you are all fired because I want to live humbly the simple life.
> Every successful artist is a big corporation, that has responsibility to the people he or she works with and their families. She is not an employee, she is THE BUSINESS.
> She surely doesn't NEED to be like this, but apparently she CHOOSES to, it might look frivolous or delusional, but she is not, even if she is tired of the hoopla she can't just quit.
> I don't know much about her personal finances, I'm sure she has savings, real estate and jewelry to support her and her loved ones for quite a long time. Only thing that usually destroys the stars are the big divorces, and lawyers fees.



i don't know anyone with a music career, so i'm going to believe every word you say.


----------



## Ladybug09

cdtracing said:


> As I have said, I have seen Aretha many times & I never get tired of hearing her sing!  Her voice gives me chills...she sings with everything she's got!  She's the true Empress of all the Divas!!  She's a true professional & brings it to every concert! If there's a technical difficulty, she carries on & doesn't miss a beat! *And yes, it does get hot but who the hell cares....it's Aretha Franklin!!!*
> 
> Mariah may think she's a diva & a legend but Aretha can take her to school!


LOL!


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> I love her duet with George Michael.


LOVE that song too!

Knew you were waiting!

That was a good collaboration.

I wonder if she had any comments on his death?


----------



## Jayne1

lily25 said:


> They have an obligation to their employees, each and everyone of her "entourage" has a family to support. It is not an easy or responsible thing to wake up one day and say to the glam squad, the nannies, the chefs, the PAs, trainers the managers etc, you are all fired because I want to live humbly the simple life.
> Every successful artist is a big corporation, that has responsibility to the people he or she works with and their families. She is not an employee, she is THE BUSINESS.
> She surely doesn't NEED to be like this, but apparently she CHOOSES to, it might look frivolous or delusional, but she is not, even if she is tired of the hoopla she can't just quit.


Funny, I don't see Mimi as the altruistic type.


----------



## knasarae

lily25 said:


> From my personal experience being friends with big stars in the music industry, it is not that simple. They have an obligation to their employees, each and everyone of her "entourage" has a family to support. It is not an easy or responsible thing to wake up one day and say to the glam squad, the nannies, the chefs, the PAs, trainers the managers etc, you are all fired because I want to live humbly the simple life.
> Every successful artist is a big corporation, that has responsibility to the people he or she works with and their families. She is not an employee, she is THE BUSINESS.
> She surely doesn't NEED to be like this, but apparently she CHOOSES to, it might look frivolous or delusional, but she is not, even if she is tired of the hoopla she can't just quit.
> I don't know much about her personal finances, I'm sure she has savings, real estate and jewelry to support her and her loved ones for quite a long time. Only thing that usually destroys the stars are the big divorces, and lawyers fees.



I see what you're saying but I only agree with you to an extent.  She's a human being first, and with _any _career a person will transition as they age or as things change in their life.  There is no guarantee they will be receiving the income of their prime indefinitely.  Just as some become a brand to continue to generate income in their old age or even past their life, not everyone can or wants to do that.  Some people just want to retire.  So just as she should've been planning for retirement/partial retirement/whatever, her employees should have been/be doing the same.


----------



## Sasha2012

She been enjoying time across the pond as she takes a break from social media.

And on Saturday, Mariah Carey displayed her figure in a form-fitting dress while out in London.

The singer and boyfriend Brian Tanaka were heading back to their hotel after she performed at a wedding.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Bryan-Tanaka-step-London.html#ixzz4VrtIMiku


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks absolutely hideous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Considering her usual level of tackiness the latest pics are bad...still tacky as hell tho.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

That relationship is so fake.
Mariah is morphing into Miss Piggy.
(Not her size, her look)


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I swear they shop at the same boutique


----------



## Deco




----------



## mkr

Why do people get huge breast implants only to smash them downward?  It isn't pretty.  Looks painful.


----------



## chowlover2

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I swear they shop at the same boutique
> 
> View attachment 3575581
> View attachment 3575582
> View attachment 3575583


" dead "


----------



## afsweet

wonder if she was lip-synching at the wedding


----------



## baghag21

Watched bits of a few Mariah's World episodes.  I am surprised at her amorous behaviour with Tanaka while she was engaged to James.  It was simply tacky and cheap, and somehow beneath her.  Worse if it was to add some spice to the show. It will not be surprising if the reality show was the reason for the end of the engagement.  Somehow the reality show does not seem to enhance her career, nor image.


----------



## Sasha2012

baghag21 said:


> Watched bits of a few Mariah's World episodes.  I am surprised at her amorous behaviour with Tanaka while she was engaged to James.  It was simply tacky and cheap, and somehow beneath her.  Worse if it was to add some spice to the show. It will not be surprising if the reality show was the reason for the end of the engagement.  Somehow the reality show does not seem to enhance her career, nor image.


That show does absolutely NOTHING for Mariah. I mean she revealed that Stella's daughter who is 12 years old runs her social media accounts and is allowed to post things without her approval. The whole falling for her younger backup dancer while engaged to a billionaire is so tacky. The forced commentary by her yes men is cringe worthy too. In the last episode they had a conversation about her voice sounding better than ever.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was oblivious to her now-boyfriend's affections on Sunday night's episode of her reality show.

Now, Mariah Carey illustrated what a difference a number of weeks make as she stepped out alongside her new toyboy beau Bryan Tanaka, 33, at celeb eatery Nobu in London on Sunday night.

The 46-year-old pop diva beamed as she made an exit from the Mayfair hotspot, while her backup dancer boyfriend carried her darling daughter Monroe, five.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...3-daughter-Monroe-5-London.html#ixzz4W63QkSWP


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I don't like seeing her kids around her boy toys. She needs to give the relationship time before she introduces them. This guy isn't going to be around for long why let your kids get attached.


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I don't like seeing her kids around her boy toys. She needs to give the relationship time before she introduces them. This guy isn't going to be around for long why let your kids get attached.


Me either but he's one of her dancers so he probably knows the kids better than we think.  Mariah's face looks extra bloated here.  She should not look down, ever.


----------



## berrydiva

I really dislike seeing people have different men around their kids, especially when they have daughters.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I don't like seeing her kids around her boy toys. She needs to give the relationship time before she introduces them. This guy isn't going to be around for long why let your kids get attached.



She needs him to carry her kid around so she doesn't have to. I think much of what factors into Mariah's decision-making is about what is convenient at the moment.


----------



## Jayne1

baghag21 said:


> Watched bits of a few Mariah's World episodes.  I am surprised at her amorous behaviour with Tanaka while she was engaged to James.  It was simply tacky and cheap, and somehow beneath her.  Worse if it was to add some spice to the show. It will not be surprising if the reality show was the reason for the end of the engagement.  Somehow the reality show does not seem to enhance her career, nor image.


Apparently after the break up,  they went back and re-filmed some stuff to include more of the guy. You could be seeing that.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Apparently after the break up,  they went back and re-filmed some stuff to include more of the guy. You could be seeing that.



I told my friend that is probably why she kept wearing her ring after the breakup; so she could act like she was still engaged but having second thoughts.


----------



## Suzie

I just can't with the pantyhose and sandals!


----------



## Lounorada

This new 'boy-toy' hire-a-boyfriend looks like a creep.


----------



## texasgal18

She is a train wreck, but I can't look away!


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She been enjoying time across the pond as she takes a break from social media.
> 
> And on Saturday, Mariah Carey displayed her figure in a form-fitting dress while out in London.
> 
> The singer and boyfriend Brian Tanaka were heading back to their hotel after she performed at a wedding.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Bryan-Tanaka-step-London.html#ixzz4VrtIMiku



Fishnets - check
Open toed shoes to wear with the fishnets - Check
Boobs out - check
Gaudy diamond necklace - Check


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She was oblivious to her now-boyfriend's affections on Sunday night's episode of her reality show.
> 
> Now, Mariah Carey illustrated what a difference a number of weeks make as she stepped out alongside her new toyboy beau Bryan Tanaka, 33, at celeb eatery Nobu in London on Sunday night.
> 
> The 46-year-old pop diva beamed as she made an exit from the Mayfair hotspot, while her backup dancer boyfriend carried her darling daughter Monroe, five.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...3-daughter-Monroe-5-London.html#ixzz4W63QkSWP



Those shoes and the gold jacket!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I don't like seeing her kids around her boy toys. She needs to give the relationship time before she introduces them. This guy isn't going to be around for long why let your kids get attached.



I agree...100%


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lounorada said:


> This new 'boy-toy' hire-a-boyfriend looks like a creep.



That relationship has "friend zone" all over it. Just look at the body language compared to when she first started dating Nick.

Any type of physical contact between them is staged for the cameras.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sasha2012 said:


> That show does absolutely NOTHING for Mariah. I mean she revealed that Stella's daughter who is 12 years old runs her social media accounts and is allowed to post things without her approval. The whole falling for her younger backup dancer while engaged to a billionaire is so tacky. The forced commentary by her yes men is cringe worthy too. In the last episode they had a conversation about her voice sounding better than ever.



I wish I could "Like" this 100 times.


----------



## Sassys

West Hollywood


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh.  I'm embarrassed for her.


----------



## mkr

She's not wearing any pants.  And she's wearing her engagement ring on her ring finger.  On a date with her boyfriend.


----------



## jiangjiang

Sasha2012 said:


> She was oblivious to her now-boyfriend's affections on Sunday night's episode of her reality show.
> 
> Now, Mariah Carey illustrated what a difference a number of weeks make as she stepped out alongside her new toyboy beau Bryan Tanaka, 33, at celeb eatery Nobu in London on Sunday night.
> 
> The 46-year-old pop diva beamed as she made an exit from the Mayfair hotspot, while her backup dancer boyfriend carried her darling daughter Monroe, five.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...3-daughter-Monroe-5-London.html#ixzz4W63QkSWP



OMG! The outfit for Nobu.... I'm speechless.


----------



## Compass Rose

she looks like a stuffed sausage.  Doesn't she ever look in the mirror?


----------



## bisousx

Compass Rose said:


> she looks like a stuffed sausage.  Doesn't she ever look in the mirror?



I'm sure she does. Everyone looks good when you've got champagne goggles on...


----------



## simone72

Mariah please age gracefully while you're still in time or maybe too late! 
I feel sorry for her no self esteem dressing like that and parading that boy toy around with that smirk on his face. I can see as someone said they must have added more scenes with this guy after the break up it looks like a totally fake relationship I have no respect for a guy like him having his sugar mama buy him clothes lol


----------



## mkr

Was he showing off his Gucci hi-tops cuz they are fugly unless you are 5.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her leather jacket but it looks like she's wearing a lace teddy under


----------



## mkr

She is lit.


----------



## White Orchid

With all the lipo she's had, why she doesn't fix her neck/chin area is beyond me.  Surely you can suck out all that fat?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

mkr said:


> She is lit.



AF


----------



## scarlet555

Maybe it's been a continuous removing process on her chin, and continuously growing chin at the same time.  Only so much the poor plastic surgeon can do.


----------



## lilapot

One thing I like about these pics is she actually smiles unlike many Hollywood wannabees/IG models nowadays.


----------



## berrydiva

How old is she? 47 or so? She's just really sad as the days go by.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> She is lit.


Lit up like the Super Bowl!!


----------



## cdtracing

She really needs to lay off the booze & get sober.  She's looks like a bloated alcoholic.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol Mimi a teddy under a leather trench coat. Plus the engagement ring from your ex while with your new boy toy. Girl you need to tone down the thirst, James isn't missing you lamb.


----------



## Deco

That leather trench is like battaaa. It would look infinitely better on me.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> That leather trench is like battaaa. It would look infinitely better on me.


That just goes without saying dahling.


----------



## cdtracing

Deco said:


> That leather trench is like battaaa. It would look infinitely better on me.


No doubt about it.


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> She is lit.





WhitleyGilbert said:


> AF


team work makes the dream work.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Satanic Rituals & Sex Abuse Claims — Mariah Carey’s Estranged Sister To Spill All*
*Alison is ready to share explosive allegations about her famous family.*

It’s Mariah Carey‘s worst nightmare! The superstar singer’s sister, Alison, is making explosive claims about her famous family as she recovers from decades of drug abuse, RadarOnline.com has learned.

Alison, 54, is receiving treatment at a sober house in upstate New York, according to insiders.

Said a source close to the famous sibling, “She’s been clean and sober for a while now, and she’s starting to remember a whole lot of stuff about her childhood, her upbringing and a lot of things that happened.”

The source claimed, “It’s some pretty heavy duty stuff.”

Indeed, Alison has even claimed to have detailed memories of devil worshiping and racial problems between Mariah and her father, the insider alleged.

As Radar reported, Mariah’s brother Morgan had said that their mama Pat, 79, forced Alison and Mariah to participate in “horrible” and “evil” satanic rituals that sometimes turned sexual!

Now, a close friend of Alison’s named David Baker has claimed Alison is ready to speak out, too.

“For most of her life, Alison has had only vague memories of the abuse she endured as a child,” Baker wrote on his blog. “As a means of self-protection, her mind suppressed recollections of the horrific events she was exposed to and made to take part
in.”

“But now, as her brain recovers from the injury she received in a still-unsolved attack in her own home, details of that abuse are coming to the surface.”

As Radar reported, Alison landed in the rehab facility more than a year ago,  after a mystery man stole jewelry from her apartment, and she woke up with a three-inch gash in her head and a busted mouth.

As for her relationship with Mariah, the two have been estranged for years, even though the HIV-Positive mother of four has begged Mariah for help.

But Baker says he’s getting down to the truth about the family’s hidden secrets, and will soon reveal all!

“We are now documenting [Alison’s] descriptions of events that have haunted her like a malevolent ghost for the past 50 years, an unseen but disturbing presence,” he wrote. “And will be making them public in a format still to be decided.”

http://radaronline.com/videos/mariah-carey-sister-allison-drug-abuse-recovery/


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> *Satanic Rituals & Sex Abuse Claims — Mariah Carey’s Estranged Sister To Spill All*
> *Alison is ready to share explosive allegations about her famous family.*
> 
> It’s Mariah Carey‘s worst nightmare! The superstar singer’s sister, Alison, is making explosive claims about her famous family as she recovers from decades of drug abuse, RadarOnline.com has learned.
> 
> Alison, 54, is receiving treatment at a sober house in upstate New York, according to insiders.
> 
> Said a source close to the famous sibling, “She’s been clean and sober for a while now, and she’s starting to remember a whole lot of stuff about her childhood, her upbringing and a lot of things that happened.”
> 
> The source claimed, “It’s some pretty heavy duty stuff.”
> 
> Indeed, Alison has even claimed to have detailed memories of devil worshiping and racial problems between Mariah and her father, the insider alleged.
> 
> As Radar reported, Mariah’s brother Morgan had said that their mama Pat, 79, forced Alison and Mariah to participate in “horrible” and “evil” satanic rituals that sometimes turned sexual!
> 
> Now, a close friend of Alison’s named David Baker has claimed Alison is ready to speak out, too.
> 
> “For most of her life, Alison has had only vague memories of the abuse she endured as a child,” Baker wrote on his blog. “As a means of self-protection, her mind suppressed recollections of the horrific events she was exposed to and made to take part
> in.”
> 
> “But now, as her brain recovers from the injury she received in a still-unsolved attack in her own home, details of that abuse are coming to the surface.”
> 
> As Radar reported, Alison landed in the rehab facility more than a year ago,  after a mystery man stole jewelry from her apartment, and she woke up with a three-inch gash in her head and a busted mouth.
> 
> As for her relationship with Mariah, the two have been estranged for years, even though the HIV-Positive mother of four has begged Mariah for help.
> 
> But Baker says he’s getting down to the truth about the family’s hidden secrets, and will soon reveal all!
> 
> “We are now documenting [Alison’s] descriptions of events that have haunted her like a malevolent ghost for the past 50 years, an unseen but disturbing presence,” he wrote. “And will be making them public in a format still to be decided.”
> 
> http://radaronline.com/videos/mariah-carey-sister-allison-drug-abuse-recovery/



Are skeletons fixing to come out of the closet?????


----------



## berrydiva

Her sister...smh.


----------



## buzzytoes

Clearly, being delusional runs in the family.


----------



## Tivo

I thought the sister was on her death bed not long ago and in need of $$$ for surgery? And Mariah was horrible for not footing the bill?


----------



## Sasha2012

Tivo said:


> I thought the sister was on her death bed not long ago and in need of $$$ for surgery? And Mariah was horrible for not footing the bill?


Not to make light of the issue but Alison has been allegedly dying for 20 years now. She was diagnosed HIV-positive in 1987.

Alison last October


*Mariah Carey’s Sister Finds Hope at Rifton Sober House*
RIFTON—Mariah Carey’s sister just wants to move on with life and focus on what’s most important–her children and regaining her health.

Alison Carey, who was arrested in late August for a misdemeanor prostitution charge at a Saugerties hotel, said she has found peace and purpose since connecting with the Rifton-based Serenity Scene, a sobriety house run by Tillson resident Susan Brisbois.

Carey, the older sister of the pop superstar, said she has been going to 12-step meetings regularly and aiming to stay clean from a longtime heroin addiction.

She hopes to soon reunite with her four children, including a son as old as 38 and a daughter as young as 16.

The 55-year-old Carey credits Brisbois and her tough love, but more specifically, God for grounding her and equipping her to stay sober following a 36-year drug habit that led her down some shady roads.

“I’m still going to God and I’m just so grateful and glad that He cares about me so much and that He’s always saved me,” Carey said.

“In my opinion, all anyone has to do is go to Him and ask for His help, and they’ll be amazed by how things work out for them.”

Carey granted an exclusive interview to HVNN.com on Sunday morning in the hopes that other addicts might find answers and ultimate freedom from the grip of heroin.

It just so happened that she had plans that day to participate in R.Y.A.N.S. 5K Run and Walk at Hutton Park in Kingston as a way to celebrate what she called her nine-month sobriety victory.

The benefit walk is held annually in honor of Ryan Kelder of Saugerties who died from an overdose in the summer of 2015.

For Carey, the journey has been long, dark and twisted, particularly for someone living in the shadow of a famous sibling.

Her heralded sister has sold more than 200 million records worldwide and holds the record for the most No. 1 debuts in Billboard Hot 100 history.

Though Alison Carey says she loves her sister, she described their relationship as “estranged.”

She claims that during her roughest days, particularly after she was the victim of a brutal assault and lost her all her possessions, her sister virtually vanished from her life.

Alison Carey, a one-time aspiring Carmelite nun, tells her story with pain in her eyes and a cigarette in her trembling fingers.

Her drug problem began when she was 19 and dating a pharmacist, who fed her Valium on demand in her native Long Island.

“I realized that because I had a baby, I had to somehow end this, so I called a program and asked them what I should do,” Carey said. “They told me, ‘Go to the soonest, closest meeting to you.’”

It would become a pattern in her adult life as she sought to break the addiction. To make matters worse, Carey was diagnosed HIV-positive in 1987.

Three years later, her sister hit the big time, topping the U.S. pop singles chart with “Vision of Love.”

Once the tabloids got wind of Alison Carey’s HIV status, it did not take long for her story to command headlines. It’s at that point that she claims her relationship with her sister spiraled downward.

“I called Mariah because before I would do anything like sue anybody, I wanted to let her know. I knew it could somehow cause a problem for her,” she said.

“She said, ‘If you sue the magazine, I will cut you off. You will not have a sister anymore.’ She said it would make the story even bigger and bring more attention to it, so I didn’t sue because I love my sister. I still love my sister.”

Carey claims she has gone it alone since her father died almost 15 years ago.

“He looked out for me. My brother, Morgan, made it sound like Mariah had paid for me to go to doctors or rehab or handed me cash. None of that happened. My father did that for me in his will,” she said.

Things took an even sharper turn for the worse when Carey was the victim of a home invasion in May 2015.

“My children were in Florida with their grandparents on a vacation, and I was sitting in the living room, reading a book,” she said.

“I heard a noise and I looked up, and it was some guy I had never seen before in my life. He was standing there with a box. He never said one word to me. He pointed at my rings and bracelet and necklace and earrings and then he pointed at the box.

“I figured, ‘OK, he’s here to rob me. He wants my jewelry. If I give it to him, he’ll leave,’ but that’s not what happened.”

Carey said after she gave him her possessions, he picked her up and threw her down a flight of stairs.

“I was bleeding from everywhere, but mainly, I had a lot of breaks in my skull, and then he started beating me in the back of my head with a bat. He was absolutely trying to kill me.”

Carey said she was in and out of hospitals following the ordeal and eventually found her way to the Northeast Center for Rehabilitation and Brain Injury in Lake Katrine.

She has been in Ulster County ever since, trying to heal and find her way back to her children. The two youngest are in college and high school.

Carey denied the allegations that she had engaged in prostitution at a Saugerties hotel in late August.

She was arrested by an undercover officer and sent to the Ulster County Jail on $1,000 bail, according to an Aug. 26 Saugerties police press release.

“I was never involved in prostitution. It’s a crime. As far as any money I had, it’s because I was on SSI (Supplemental Security Income). They give me less than $700 a month. It was in my pocket. I’m on food stamps. That’s how I eat,” she said.

Carey claims she hit rock bottom after the attack and was unconscious for months.

“I didn’t make any car payments. I couldn’t pay the rent. I lost all my furniture, my apartment and all my clothes. Everything that belonged to me was thrown away. I lost everything and everyone that was in my life,” she said.

“It’s hard to imagine that something like this could happen to Mariah Carey’s sister. I would never let someone that I had ever loved be in a position where they could be sleeping in the street. I can’t even imagine it, and I don’t think anyone else can either.”

Carey said she has managed to find some hope and happiness in Rifton. Connecting with Serenity Scene, a three-story, 16-room house that once served as the Holland Inn resort, has given her a second chance.

She described Brisbois as a godsend and said she has helped her stay strong with the ultimate goal of finding her way back to her children.

For others dealing with addiction, Carey said she is proof that no one is beyond hope and that there are people who care.

“I know that sometimes it seems like the thing that is most important to you is to get a particular drug into your system.

“You might feel very sick because you haven’t had any…but ask yourself, ‘What really matters most?’ Ask yourself, ‘What could I lose that I don’t want to?’ Just reach out. You don’t have to go through the hell you’ve been living in, and you’ll get forgiven by the people that you love. It can be done. God is there. He cares.”

http://hudsonvalleynewsnetwork.com/2016/10/23/mariah-careys-sister-finds-hope-rifton-sober-house/


----------



## Sasha2012

The wedding might be called off, but she's keeping the jewelry.

Mariah Carey proudly flaunted ex-fiance James Packer's whopping 35-carat engagement ring while getting frozen yoghurt with new boyfriend Brian Tanaka.

The 45-year-old diva and her 33-year-old beau were spotted taking her twins Moroccan and Monroe out for a treat on Wednesday in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-ex-s-ring-new-boyfriend.html#ixzz4WuELhfjn


----------



## mkr

New tea spilt?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Brian seems to give Mariah's daughter more attention than her...

Maybe they have more in common


----------



## ChanelMommy

Whatever floats her boat-but I wouldn't be introducing my kids so soon!


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> The wedding might be called off, but she's keeping the jewelry.
> 
> Mariah Carey proudly flaunted ex-fiance James Packer's whopping 35-carat engagement ring while getting frozen yoghurt with new boyfriend Brian Tanaka.
> 
> The 45-year-old diva and her 33-year-old beau were spotted taking her twins Moroccan and Monroe out for a treat on Wednesday in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-ex-s-ring-new-boyfriend.html#ixzz4WuELhfjn



Well at least she's all covered up!      Baby steps!


----------



## GoGlam

ChanelMommy said:


> Whatever floats her boat-but I wouldn't be introducing my kids so soon!



I've watched her show. Since her kids were with her on tour, they already spent a lot of time with him and knew him.  She's also known him for years--no matter how wrong or right he is for her, it's not like he's a completely new guy/stranger.


----------



## Sasha2012

Things certainly seem to be getting serious between Mariah Carey and Bryan Tanaka.

The couple were spotted taking her children to gym class in LA on Thursday.

And Mariah's five-year-old twins appear to be getting along great with the 33-year-old dancer, with Monroe even hopping up on his shoulders.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Bryan-Tanaka-bonds-kids.html#ixzz4X0yEqnrn


----------



## mkr

"Getting serious"?  Please, everyone knows he's gay and she's frigid.  He's her kid holder.


----------



## Sassys

Isn't that a kardashian nanny? If this was a real relationship, no way in hell would allow his woman to keep wearing her ex man's engagement ring.


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> Isn't that a kardashian nanny? If this was a real relationship, no way in hell would allow his woman to keep wearing her ex man's engagement ring.


I knew she looked familiar! She was Kourtney's nanny.






Mariah Carey and Kourtney Kardashian are fighting and it is reportedly over a nanny. Recently Mariah Carey's twin children, Moroccan and Monroe, were seen being taken to a gymnastics class and afterwards to karate class by Kourtney Kardashian's former nanny.

The nanny who was always by the side of Kourtney's kids has not been seen with them for a while and according to rumours, it is all because Mariah pilfered the nanny from Kourtney by enticing her with a higher salary and other benefits. Reports reveal that Kourtney Kardashian is really upset with Mariah for what she did.

http://www.mcarchives.com/index.asp?id=13768&PageNo=&keywords=&date=&f=2


----------



## White Orchid

Why is she such a popular nanny I wonder.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> I knew she looked familiar! She was Kourtney's nanny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey and Kourtney Kardashian are fighting and it is reportedly over a nanny. Recently Mariah Carey's twin children, Moroccan and Monroe, were seen being taken to a gymnastics class and afterwards to karate class by Kourtney Kardashian's former nanny.
> 
> The nanny who was always by the side of Kourtney's kids has not been seen with them for a while and according to rumours, it is all because Mariah pilfered the nanny from Kourtney by enticing her with a higher salary and other benefits. Reports reveal that Kourtney Kardashian is really upset with Mariah for what she did.
> 
> http://www.mcarchives.com/index.asp?id=13768&PageNo=&keywords=&date=&f=2



LOL I knew she looked familiar lol. I swear I remember the dumbest things lol

The things this woman has probably seen,overheard...


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Why is she such a popular nanny I wonder.


She was probably just desperate to get away from the K's.


----------



## Sasha2012

Cringe-worthy scene from the season finale last night.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Cringe-worthy scene from the season finale last night.




   Never watched the show before this clip.     Cringe-worthy indeed!   That top was awful, her boobs were so distracting.


----------



## afsweet

he looks more like a babysitter than a boyfriend.


----------



## TC1

Funny how they probably rushed to re-shoot those scenes. Her engagement fails, so they make up this nonsense.


----------



## Sasha2012

arnott said:


> Never watched the show before this clip.     Cringe-worthy indeed!   That top was awful, her boobs were so distracting.


It's worse than that. That's not a top she's wearing, you can't see it in this clip but it was a leotard. Then the episode ended with her and Tanaka kissing and frolicking on the beach in Hawaii saying they were happy.


----------



## Sassys

It is so sad, that she couldn't be a grown woman and admit she was dumped. No, she has to act out bad fake scenes to make it look like she left James. Stella had the nerve to say, people don't realize how he treated you, it wasn't all diamonds and private yachts. Bish please. Mariah didn't even stay on the same yacht as the man. Leaving her engagement ring in the recording both (yet, she is still wearing the man's ring). So pathetic and childish.

She would have been more relatable if she showed that even the richest and most famous women also get dumped and its okay.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> It's worse than that. That's not a top she's wearing, you can't see it in this clip but it was a leotard. Then the episode ended with her and Tanaka kissing and frolicking on the beach in Hawaii saying they were happy.



I guess the 12yr old staff (Stella's daughter) forgot that we already saw the real untouched pics. Uh, her hair wasn't even out when they were on the beach. so the below pic was taken in the day, when her hair is a mess, and then its a miracle when the sun sets, her hair and make-up is perfect.


----------



## mkr

Well at least she was kind enough to cover up her junk.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Well at least she was kind enough to cover up her junk.


Wish she had uses a bigger wrap.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> It is so sad, that she couldn't be a grown woman and admit she was dumped. No, she has to act out bad fake scenes to make it look like she left James. Stella had the nerve to say, people don't realize how he treated you, it wasn't all diamonds and private yachts. Bish please. Mariah didn't even stay on the same yacht as the man. Leaving her engagement ring in the recording both (yet, she is still wearing the man's ring). So pathetic and childish.
> 
> She would have been more relatable if she showed that even the richest and most famous women also get dumped and its okay.


Say so!


----------



## mkr

Getting dumped is for peasants.  She's Mariah dahling.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Getting dumped is for peasants.  She's Mariah dahling.



Nick filed for divorce which was public knowledge, so it's not like we don't know she hasn't been dumped before. If she wanted to come out on top, she should have filed before he did or asked him to let her file, so it doesn't make her look bad.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I just can't with Mariah lately. He looks like he could be her son!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's tacky as hell that she's still wearing that ring.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> It's worse than that. That's not a top she's wearing, you can't see it in this clip but it was a leotard. Then the episode ended with her and Tanaka kissing and frolicking on the beach in Hawaii saying they were happy.



Love the dipping pic!       She must trust him to bend back that far.        That looks like some Dancing with the Stars sh!t!


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Well at least she was kind enough to cover up her junk.



that just made me laugh. thanks! 

it's been an unpleasant day, and i shouldn't even be reading this.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I guess the 12yr old staff (Stella's daughter) forgot that we already saw the real untouched pics. Uh, her hair wasn't even out when they were on the beach. so the below pic was taken in the day, when her hair is a mess, and then its a miracle when the sun sets, her hair and make-up is perfect.


She makes such poor clothes choices. She would've just looked better in a bikini tbh.


----------



## Sassys

New music coming on Friday

Smh. No comment


----------



## berrydiva

YG is not needed....why does she insisted on having rappers on all her songs now.


----------



## leeann

He's the go to rapper for 90s has beens. Didn't Britney just do a song with him?


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw the new single pic it's awful  lol. She needs a rapper in all her new songs for one of two reasons. First to fill in because vocally she can't carry a whole song so she needs others to carry the weight. Second while she has loyal group of fans how likely are they to buy her new music? She needs someone who can bring a new fan base to her. To appeal to a younger demographic than what she can pull in on her own.

How funny that she snatched Kourts nanny. I don't know who would be worse to work for Kourt  or Mimi? Mimi might be batsh!t insane but at least there's only one of her. With kourt you get not only her family to attend to but the whole circus of K's to maneuver. Mimi is probably a cake walk after dealing with that bunch.


----------



## arnott

What's with the open mouth pose?    People blast JLo for doing it, but I think she can pull it off.   Mariah on the other hand...


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> New music coming on Friday
> 
> Smh. No comment
> 
> View attachment 3591587


How can she look at that cover and see greatness? WTH is wrong with her?


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> How can she look at that cover and see greatness? WTH is wrong with her?



She has a 12yr old telling her she looks HOT and the 12yr old's mother who needs her 10%


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> How can she look at that cover and see greatness? WTH is wrong with her?


She's high AF.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> New music coming on Friday
> 
> Smh. No comment
> 
> View attachment 3591587


WTF is this mess?


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> WTF is this mess?



Damnit, you made me spit out my water with that gif


----------



## mkr

I understand the sexy open mouth look but her mouth is so open I can almost see molars.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Damnit, you made me spit out my water with that gif


----------



## cdtracing

Maybe she's been using this....


----------



## Tivo

cdtracing said:


> Maybe she's been using this....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592239


What is that?? A blow job toy?


----------



## cdtracing

Tivo said:


> What is that?? A blow job toy?


It's some kind of crazy thing from Japan.  It's claim is to help slim your face.  I think it just makes you look  stupid.  It makes me think of those blow up sex dolls!! 

I think it's called a face slimmer exercise mouthpiece.  I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Sassys

Good lord.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BP_uR6UDR2_/?taken-by=mariahcarey&hl=en


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Good lord.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BP_uR6UDR2_/?taken-by=mariahcarey&hl=en


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I wish she would stop trying to push this sex kitten image. Why can't she try for elegant like Celine Dion. Maybe she thinks it's attracting the younger crowd but she's just looking desperate to me.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Maybe she's been using this....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592239


This is just all kinds of wrong.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Good lord.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BP_uR6UDR2_/?taken-by=mariahcarey&hl=en


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> This is just all kinds of wrong.


I knew you would like it....


----------



## Tivo

The thing that confuses me is when Mariah speaks she sounds sane and reasonable. So it's hard reconciling that with her antics.


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> The thing that confuses me is when Mariah speaks she sounds sane and reasonable. So it's hard reconciling that with her antics.


You mean like when she's laying on her kitchen island half naked and drunk wearing her engagement ring talking about her gay 18 year old boyfriend?


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> You mean like when she's laying on her kitchen island half naked and drunk wearing her engagement ring talking about her gay 18 year old boyfriend?



Touché!


----------



## GoGlam

Tivo said:


> The thing that confuses me is when Mariah speaks she sounds sane and reasonable. So it's hard reconciling that with her antics.



I was thinking this too!


----------



## Sassys

Clearly Gunnar is no longer a legit trainer smh


----------



## Deco

Exactly how I dress for a workout at the gym.


----------



## ChanelMommy

whut. Heels at the gym. I've seen it all.


----------



## lulu212121

ChanelMommy said:


> whut. Heels at the gym. I've seen it all.


What? They look like Pumas, they must be legit athletic shoes!


----------



## Sasha2012

lulu212121 said:


> What? They look like Pumas, they must be legit athletic shoes!


They're Rihanna's Fenty By Puma collaboration. I think they're hideous. I didn't like the pointed toe heel sneaker trend of the early 00's.


----------



## arnott

Well this music video is going to be entertaining!


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Clearly Gunnar is no longer a legit trainer smh
> View attachment 3593552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593553



    Well she looks better than Khloe at the gym, I'll give her that.

Wait, is that a diamond necklace she's got on?


----------



## Compass Rose

The woman needs a serious reality check here.


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder sometimes if Mariah's guardian angel sits there doing the face palm saying "why did she do that?"


----------



## Sassys

I love Mimi, but every time she does this sex kitten act, I just hang my head in shame. You don't see Celine Dion doing this foolishness. If you have a God given talent, there is no need for this foolishness. Your fans will still love you and there is no need to be naked for 12yr-16yr olds so they can like you. A true musical youngster will appreciate your voice and that is it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg her IG pic is hilarious please Mimi we know that you don't work out. I think Gunther just makes money renting out his gym for celebs to have their photo shoots at this point. Why not a dollar is a dollar and it's less work for him.

Her new video/song are a cry for help. First of all Mimi you were not in love with him nor did you work hard to make the relationship work. This video and song come off as a look at what you don't have any more Packer. Wearing a wedding dress and tossing it into the fire at the end, really? It's like mentally she's stuck in junior high. Honestly at this point I'm inclined to think that she just dated/broke up with him to get material for her next album.


----------



## mkr

Maybe this song should have been about Mattola way back when but Marah we know you didn't shed a tear for Packer.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm hoping she's shooting a music video in Gunnar's gym.


----------



## V0N1B2

pixiejenna said:


> Honestly at this point I'm inclined to think that she just dated/broke up with him to get material for her next album.


She's the washed up diva version of Taylor Swift. I'm expecting a turn on Dancing with the Stars by the end of the year.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> I love Mimi, but every time she does this sex kitten act, I just hang my head in shame. You don't see Celine Dion doing this foolishness. If you have a God given talent, there is no need for this foolishness. Your fans will still love you and there is no need to be naked for 12yr-16yr olds so they can like you. A true musical youngster will appreciate your voice and that is it.




Also, is she and Stella getting 2 for 1 deals on these every color in a box of crayons box leather jackets???


----------



## pixiejenna

V0N1B2 said:


> She's the washed up diva version of Taylor Swift. I'm expecting a turn on Dancing with the Stars by the end of the year.


Lol dancing with the Stars can't afford how many backup dancers she requires to prop her up and carry her around on stage. The poor guys would be filing worker's comp claims 2 weeks from being forced to carry her around.


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Lol dancing with the Stars can't afford how many backup dancers she requires to prop her up and carry her around on stage. The poor guys would be filing worker's comp claims 2 weeks from being forced to carry her around.


" dead "


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Lol dancing with the Stars can't afford how many backup dancers she requires to prop her up and carry her around on stage. The poor guys would be filing worker's comp claims 2 weeks from being forced to carry her around.



You owe me a keyboard. I just spit out water


----------



## BigPurseSue

Thanks for making me laugh today, guys! I needed that.


----------



## Lounorada

pixiejenna said:


> Lol dancing with the Stars can't afford how many backup dancers she requires to prop her up and carry her around on stage. The poor guys would be filing worker's comp claims 2 weeks from being forced to carry her around.


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> Lol dancing with the Stars can't afford how many backup dancers she requires to prop her up and carry her around on stage. The poor guys would be filing worker's comp claims 2 weeks from being forced to carry her around.


  I'm not sure she could stay sober for all the rehearsals.  That's a lot of work & Mimi ain't gonna go for that!


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I'm not sure she could stay sober for all the rehearsals.  That's a lot of work & Mimi ain't gonna go for that!


They need to re-name it "Dancing AROUND The Stars".


----------



## Suzie

Sassys said:


> Clearly Gunnar is no longer a legit trainer smh
> View attachment 3593552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593553


Did the 12 year old, head of press take theses photos!


----------



## Compass Rose

Sexy.  Not sexy.  No.  Not sexy.


----------



## Tivo

T


Sassys said:


> I love Mimi, but every time she does this sex kitten act, I just hang my head in shame. You don't see Celine Dion doing this foolishness. If you have a God given talent, there is no need for this foolishness. Your fans will still love you and there is no need to be naked for 12yr-16yr olds so they can like you. A true musical youngster will appreciate your voice and that is it.



his song is just awful!


----------



## baghag21

That song is bad.  The video is bad.  The outfits are bad.  
I hope this is a temporary phase for MC in her healing process.


----------



## Sasha2012

She voices the character Mayor McCaskill in the animated film The Lego Batman Movie.

And on Saturday, Mariah stepped out for premiere of the movie in Westwood, California.

The 46-year-old singer, who showed off her curves in skintight denim, brought her five-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe with her to the daytime event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-premiere-Moroccan-Monroe.html#ixzz4XlHUA698


----------



## anitalilac

She looks good here. And her skin seems flawless from the photos. I wonder is it in real life?


----------



## mkr

MARIAH GOT NO STOCKINGS ON WITH HER OPEN TOED SHOES!!!!
They probably didn't fit under them jeans.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Something that strikes me about the photos of Mariah and her kids...  Over the years I've known people who've grown up as kids of famous parents and they all say that one of the worst parts about it was that they were always expected to be impeccably groomed whenever they went out in public. (Ironed blue jeans for everyone!)  In worst cases they were considered important extensions of their parents' public image.

For instance, look at the hairstyles on those little kids. Corkscrew styles that probably demanded hours of sitting in a chair without fidgeting while tiny perm rods were wound into their fine hair, followed by multiple chemical applications, rinses and washing. And later fussy upkeep with combs, curlers and hot irons. I'm shaking my head with disapproval because my dear mom insisted I wear my hair like this when I was a tike and let's just say there were a lot of tears involved in getting the hairdo right so I didn't look as if I'd just been electrocuted. Whenever I see pictures of her kids they look like they were recently put through the wringer of fussy and elaborate grooming to look like mini-Mariah celebrities, or at least to look photo-op ready. This is not how little kids want to live. This is one of the reasons celeb kids end up with complexes.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

baghag21 said:


> That song is bad.  The video is bad.  The outfits are bad.
> I hope this is a temporary phase for MC in her healing process.



As I watched the video I was embarrassed for her. She is tacky & has no class. I hope they disinfect those cars seats. I'm sure she left some "snail trails" from grinding on it half the video.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BigPurseSue said:


> Something that strikes me about the photos of Mariah and her kids...  Over the years I've known people who've grown up as kids of famous parents and they all say that one of the worst parts about it was that they were always expected to be impeccably groomed whenever they went out in public. (Ironed blue jeans for everyone!)  In worst cases they were considered important extensions of their parents' public image.
> 
> For instance, look at the hairstyles on those little kids. Corkscrew styles that probably demanded hours of sitting in a chair without fidgeting while tiny perm rods were wound into their fine hair, followed by multiple chemical applications, rinses and washing. And later fussy upkeep with combs, curlers and hot irons. I'm shaking my head with disapproval because my dear mom insisted I wear my hair like this when I was a tike and let's just say there were a lot of tears involved in getting the hairdo right so I didn't look as if I'd just been electrocuted. Whenever I see pictures of her kids they look like they were recently put through the wringer of fussy and elaborate grooming to look like mini-Mariah celebrities, or at least to look photo-op ready. This is not how little kids want to live. This is one of the reasons celeb kids end up with complexes.



To me the only thing Mariah is trying to do right is the kids. They always look well dressed in age appropriate clothes. I respected the fact during the taping of her show that no matter what she was doing when her children asked for her she dropped everything to be with them.
As far as the hair, I'm quite sure it is naturally curly and not permed.
My only complaint with Mariah regarding her children is that she seems to let men she is dating get involved with her children very quickly. Within weeks of dating both Packer and her new boy toy they are photographed holding their hand or carrying them. I just don't like getting children attached to so many men and then when you break up they don't understand why "Uncle James" doesn't come around anymore.


----------



## berrydiva

BigPurseSue said:


> For instance, look at the hairstyles on those little kids. Corkscrew styles that probably demanded hours of sitting in a chair without fidgeting while tiny perm rods were wound into their fine hair, followed by multiple chemical applications, rinses and washing. And later fussy upkeep with combs, curlers and hot irons.


Perm rods? Wha? Ummm....they're dad is black and Mariah is mixed (her hair is naturally curly)....that's the kid's natural hair. Roc's hair is obviously naturally kinkier than his sister's hair, giving him coils.


----------



## mkr

I think if anyone is going thru hell to get nice hair it's Mariah.  It must take a lot of time to get her hair straightened every single day.  I love the kids hair.


----------



## BigPurseSue

berrydiva said:


> Perm rods? Wha? Ummm....they're dad is black and Mariah is mixed (her hair is naturally curly)....that's the kid's natural hair. Roc's hair is obviously naturally kinkier than his sister's hair, giving him coils.



Perhaps you're right and I'm totally off-base here, but look at pictures of the boy when he was younger. He has an afro just like his dad. Then after the divorce...he's got curls like Michael Jackson. Mariah has naturally curly hair? Sure. But her hair back in the '90s looks like the natural waves were enhanced by perm jobs. Nothing wrong with that, her hair looks fantastic, but it's a time and labor-intensive process to get that effect.


----------



## berrydiva

BigPurseSue said:


> Perhaps you're right and I'm totally off-base here, but look at pictures of the boy when he was younger. He has an afro just like his dad. Then after the divorce...he's got curls like Michael Jackson. Mariah has naturally curly hair? Sure. But her hair back in the '90s looks like the natural waves were enhanced by perm jobs. Nothing wrong with that, her hair looks fantastic, but it's a time and labor-intensive process to get that effect.


Let me say this because clearly you have no experience with the hair type and texture of people of color...our hair changes from being a baby to getting older and as we age. Roc never had a fro, he's always had coils and in no way is it similar to Michael Jackson. Roc's hair has the same texture as it did when it was younger, it's just longer which stretches the curls a bit.


----------



## arnott

HandbagDiva354 said:


> As I watched the video I was embarrassed for her. She is tacky & has no class. I hope they disinfect those cars seats. *I'm sure she left some "snail trails" from grinding on it half the video.*



     But she was wearing her trusty fishnets!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I do love the jewelry in the video but otherwise. smh.

I got my tickets to see her with Lionel in April. I know at least he'll put on a good show.


----------



## Sassys

He had children with the wrong person LMAO! Wonder what they will be like 10 years from now and how they will treat his other child. 

'We're famous, Daddy!' Nick Cannon reveals his struggle to keep five-year-old twins with Mariah Carey grounded

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ve-year-old-twins-grounded.html#ixzz4YK1soqoc


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey’s ticket sales tanking*

Mariah Carey is having a bad week.

It looks like Ticketmaster is trying to boost slow sales for her upcoming “All the Hits” tour with Lionel Richie by offering tickets as part of a “buy one, get one free” promotion for the concerts, which kick off in March.

“This Valentine’s Day, grab a ticket for you and your special someone … all for the price of one,” one promo suggests.

Plus, Carey’s comeback single “I Don’t,” a collaboration with rapper YG, is a flop. When it dropped last week it was No. 6 on iTunes, but was No. 55 as of press time.

Industry insiders say Carey’s New Year’s Eve debacle live in Times Square — when she failed to keep up with her songs or even lip-sync properly — isn’t helping.

Carey, 46, who hasn’t toured North America in more than six years, will open for Richie in 35 cities, with a stop at Madison Square Garden on April 1, aka April Fools’ Day.
“Mariah is working enthusiastically with Live Nation and Lionel’s team to put together an outstanding tour,” a rep for the songbird said. “Ticket sales are beyond great — fans are in for a real treat.”

http://pagesix.com/2017/02/09/mariah-careys-ticket-sales-tanking/


----------



## mkr

If I was Lionel I would find a replacement. She's more trouble than she's worth.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> If I was Lionel I would find a replacement. She's more trouble than she's worth.



But how do they know she is the reason. Its a duo concert; what if people want to see her and not him? There is no way to determine she is the reason.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> But how do they know she is the reason. Its a duo concert; what if people want to see her and not him? There is no way to determine she is the reason.


I don't know if she's the reason for poor ticket sales.  I was just saying he doesn't need her BS.  Period.


----------



## berrydiva

It's sad that she just can't accept that she's no long a top pop artist and instead is tarnishing her status as a living legend. She can absolutely put out quality albums that will do well...they may not go 5x platinum like she's used to but if it's quality, it will work. Toni Braxton quietly had 2 really good albums; I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> But how do they know she is the reason. Its a duo concert; what if people want to see her and not him? There is no way to determine she is the reason.


No, but it's easy to blame her. She's been in the news very negatively recently.


----------



## White Orchid

Can we take a moment to remember Mariah in her heyday?  And with Luther too


----------



## mkr

I love him.  His voice gives me goosebumps.  Where have all the real singers gone?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

White Orchid said:


> Can we take a moment to remember Mariah in her heyday?  And with Luther too




I love this! Luther is a legend! 

No earpieces, no lip syncing just pure talent.


----------



## White Orchid

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love this! Luther is a legend!
> 
> No earpieces, no lip syncing just pure talent.


Me too.  And one of my all-time faves.  When lyrics just pulled at your heart strings...(sorry mods!)


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I love him.  His voice gives me goosebumps.  Where have all the real singers gone?


he was so great.....I played his version of A House Is Not A Home on a jukebox last night....beautiful.  Now that is soul.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Me too.  And one of my all-time faves.  When lyrics just pulled at your heart strings...(sorry mods!)



No thank you.  I'm not gonna cry today.


----------



## Deco

I just googled him to see why he hasn't toured or released new songs in a while.  I had no idea 

[it's true that I live under a very big rock]


----------



## sdkitty

Deco said:


> I just googled him to see why he hasn't toured or released new songs in a while.  I had no idea
> 
> [it's true that I live under a very big rock]


yes, another one who went too soon


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I just googled him to see why he hasn't toured or released new songs in a while.  I had no idea
> 
> [it's true that I live under a very big rock]


----------



## Jayne1

She was so uniquely attractive with her original face and hair.  She's like a different person now.  Her nose is too small, her hair doesn't suit her face..  always with that big dopey grin.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jayne1 said:


> She was so uniquely attractive with her original face and hair.  She's like a different person now.  Her nose is too small, her hair doesn't suit her face..  always with that big dopey grin.



Not to mention the big fake boobs...

I wish she had gone the classy elegant route.


----------



## sdkitty

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Not to mention the big fake boobs...
> 
> I wish she had gone the classy elegant route.


there's nothing classy or elegant about her......just the opposite.  goes to show I guess money doesn't buy class or elegance


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Can we take a moment to remember Mariah in her heyday?  And with Luther too




It's sad what she has become.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> It's sad what she has become.


It is, wish she had gone the classy route, like Celine Dion.


----------



## Sassys

Gone


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Jayne1

Was she not the cutest?  Plus that voice...


----------



## DC-Cutie

EVERYTHING!


Sassys said:


>


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> EVERYTHING!



Such a shame. She really lets her insecurities take control. We all have them, but Mariah has them on another level. She was given a gift and destroyed it.


----------



## Sassys

One of my favs


----------



## Sassys

Where it all began


----------



## Sassys

Fit for a diva! Mariah Carey drops $100k-a-month to rent sumptuous Beverly Hills estate

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...month-Beverly-Hills-estate.html#ixzz4YbnR2zmr 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## mkr

She saw the bar and had to have it.


----------



## Tivo

I hope somebody is keeping an eye on her finances...while she's knee deep in booze every day.


----------



## mkr

I hope she doesn't want to swim.  That's a long way to carry her.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tivo said:


> I hope somebody is keeping an eye on her finances...while she's knee deep in booze every day.



I don't trust that shady manager.
Mariah will be like Johnny Depp. Suing everyone, wondering where all the hundred's of millions went.
She'd better learn from Oprah. She said she personally signs EVERY check.


----------



## mkr

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don't trust that shady manager.
> Mariah will be like Johnny Depp. Suing everyone, wondering where all the hundred's of millions went.
> She'd better learn from Oprah. She said she personally signs EVERY check.


Checks are for peasants dahling.


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> I hope she doesn't want to swim.  That's a long way to carry her.



I am howling


----------



## afsweet

That house is gorgeous, but $100k a month?! Doesn't Mariah have a dozen homes of her own...


----------



## Sassys

stephc005 said:


> That house is gorgeous, but $100k a month?! Doesn't Mariah have a dozen homes of her own...



Nope. Sold the LA house she and Nick had, also sold the house in Bahamas they had. She only has the penthouse here in NYC, which I am sure will sell soon, since it only has 3 bedrooms (but is 12,000 square feet and 3 floors). I am sure, to her that is to small with 2 kids (word on the street is Stella and her kids live with her). What is weird is that Mariah always said for years she did not like LA and did not want her kids growing up there. That is main reason, Nick moved to NYC when they got married. Yet she has been in LA for awhile now. Nick also said he wanted his kids to go to school in NYC.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Nope. Sold the LA house she and Nick had, also sold the house in Bahamas they had. She only has the penthouse here in NYC, which I am sure will sell soon, since it only has 3 bedrooms (but is 12,000 square feet and 3 floors). I am sure, to her that is to small with 2 kids (word on the street is Stella and her kids live with her). What is weird is that Mariah always said for years she did not like LA and did not want her kids growing up there. That is main reason, Nick moved to NYC when they got married. Yet she has been in LA for awhile now. Nick also said he wanted his kids to go to school in NYC.


Did she go to LA when she started Idol or right before? Plus does she still have her Vegas residency?


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Did she go to LA when she started Idol or right before? Plus does she still have her Vegas residency?



The LA house she and Nick sold was bought a few months after they got married and sold during the divorce (they stayed there the entire pregnancy). She moved to the house James rented when they got engaged. I believe I read, she is going back to do Vegas in the fall.

She hates LA so I don't understand why she keeps moving to different homes there. Nick rents a house in NJ, so he could be close to Rock and Roe, but they are never in NYC.


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey to perform for first time since NYE disaster*
Mariah Carey is set to make her first performance following her botched New Year’s Eve appearance on Dick Clark’s “New Year’s Rockin’ Eve with Ryan Seacrest.”

Carey tweeted the news on Monday afternoon, informing her fans that she would singing her latest single “I Don’t,” the ballad she recorded with YG, on Wednesday night’s episode of “Jimmy Kimmel Live.”

On New Year’s Eve during her three-song set, Carey had a series of mishaps during her performance, becoming frustrated with malfunctions with her sound and vocal track.

Mariah Carey is set to make her first performance following her botched New Year’s Eve appearance on Dick Clark’s “New Year’s Rockin’ Eve with Ryan Seacrest.”

Carey tweeted the news on Monday afternoon, informing her fans that she would singing her latest single “I Don’t,” the ballad she recorded with YG, on Wednesday night’s episode of “Jimmy Kimmel Live.”

On New Year’s Eve during her three-song set, Carey had a series of mishaps during her performance, becoming frustrated with malfunctions with her sound and vocal track.

While performing her 1991 hit “Emotions,” Carey stopped and told the crowd to finish singing, citing issues with her ear piece.

After the incident she tweeted, “Sh*t happened. Here’s to making more headlines in 2017.”

Carey appeared on the late night show back in June 2016, where she joined Jimmy Kimmel for an interview in a bathtub and discussed her Vegas residency.

http://pagesix.com/2017/02/14/mariah-carey-to-perform-for-first-time-since-nye-disaster/


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Nope. Sold the LA house she and Nick had, also sold the house in Bahamas they had. She only has the penthouse here in NYC, which I am sure will sell soon, since it only has 3 bedrooms (but is 12,000 square feet and 3 floors). I am sure, to her that is to small with 2 kids (word on the street is Stella and her kids live with her). What is weird is that Mariah always said for years she did not like LA and did not want her kids growing up there. That is main reason, Nick moved to NYC when they got married. Yet she has been in LA for awhile now. Nick also said he wanted his kids to go to school in NYC.



Thanks so much for the throwback clips, love them!

Hasn't she been in the same NYC place for a long time?  Do you really think she'll leave it?


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Thanks so much for the throwback clips, love them!
> 
> Hasn't she been in the same NYC place for a long time?  Do you really think she'll leave it?



She bought it in 2000 and bought the penthouse + the floor beneath it. She got rid of the bedrooms to make a huge bathroom and for the shoe room. It only has 2 bedrooms on one floor and one on another floor. I'm sure the twins no longer share room (nick showed their rooms in his house  on Instagram). I highly doubt she would have one kid on the same floor as her and one downstairs. Plus there is no room for the nanny. She could gut it and make more rooms, but doubt she would.

Also, there are no luxury amenities in that building. It's all about building amenities in NYC now. That building can't compete and I'm sure it will be hard to sell now. My friend's boyfriend lives in that building and has his place on the market for a year. All they have is a doorman and tiny gym. That Building is for someone that doesn't care about amenities and wants a pre-war downtown. Very rare to find that with so much competition. I personally do not like her street. Looks run down but it is in Tribeca.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> She bought it in 2000 and bought the penthouse + the floor beneath it. She got rid of the bedrooms to make a huge bathroom and for the shoe room. It only has 2 bedrooms on one floor and one on another floor. I'm sure the twins no longer share room (nick showed their rooms in his house  on Instagram). I highly doubt she would have one kid on the same floor as her and one downstairs. Plus there is no room for the nanny. She could gut it and make more rooms, but doubt she would.
> 
> Also, there are no luxury amenities in that building. It's all about building amenities in NYC now. That building can't compete and I'm sure it will be hard to sell now. My friend's boyfriend lives in that building and has his place on the market for a year. All they have is a doorman and tiny gym. That Building is for someone that doesn't care about amenities and wants a pre-war downtown. Very rare to find that with so much compilation. I personally do not like her street. Looks run down but it is in Tribeca.



Wow, thanks for the insight, it's super interesting! 

I just rewatched that Arsenio Hall clip, omg, loved that song, and her voice and her look.  Sigh!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She bought it in 2000 and bought the penthouse + the floor beneath it. She got rid of the bedrooms to make a huge bathroom and for the shoe room. It only has 2 bedrooms on one floor and one on another floor. I'm sure the twins no longer share room (nick showed their rooms in his house  on Instagram). I highly doubt she would have one kid on the same floor as her and one downstairs. Plus there is no room for the nanny. She could gut it and make more rooms, but doubt she would.
> 
> Also, there are no luxury amenities in that building. It's all about building amenities in NYC now. That building can't compete and I'm sure it will be hard to sell now. My friend's boyfriend lives in that building and has his place on the market for a year. All they have is a doorman and tiny gym. That Building is for someone that doesn't care about amenities and wants a pre-war downtown. Very rare to find that with so much competition. I personally do not like her street. Looks run down but it is in Tribeca.


It's funny because when they all moved to TriBeCa/SoHo (Mariah, Jay, Kanye, A Keys, etc) it was all about those industrial buildings, where they could buy up lots of floors and have space/privacy over amenities. Now they're all moving for amenities plus those areas are so crowded now.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> It's funny because when they all moved to TriBeCa/SoHo (Mariah, Jay, Kanye, A Keys, etc) it was all about those industrial buildings, where they could buy up lots of floors and have space/privacy over amenities. Now they're all moving for amenities plus those areas are so crowded now.



Yep! I never liked her area though (near tribeca grand hotel). There is so much graffiti on the side of her building in the alley. Also, I need to be near a Duane Reade at all times lol and the nearest one to her building is far as hell and it's a small one that hasn't been remodeled.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been dating her backup dancer and choreographer, Bryan Tanaka, since her broken engagement from ex-fiancé, casino billionaire James Packer.

And on Tuesday, Mariah Carey flaunted her new relationship with her 33-year-old Valentine on Instagram for all of her 5.3 million followers to see.

The image showed the 46-year-old pop star and her beau enjoying the romantic holiday in a hot tub with glasses of champagne in hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ne-s-Day-beau-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz4Yk3fj0mT


----------



## arnott

I may be the only one but I love them together!


----------



## Sasha2012

via instagram


----------



## White Orchid




----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> via instagram



She looks good in the 2nd picture.


----------



## mkr

Whole lotta photoshop going on.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well, at least she isn't wearing mules.


----------



## Compass Rose

.....where's my eye bleach when I need it......


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> Well, at least she isn't wearing mules.


Don't be so sure.  If anyone would, it would be Mariah.


----------



## chowlover2

Mariah is singing live on Jimmy Kimmel tonight. No backup dancers, will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## mkr

Wow Brian is flexing for dear life in the hot tub!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

That first tub pic? It looks like she's in a sink, lol


----------



## ChanelMommy

No. Oh my gawd no. He looks like he could be her son.


----------



## GoGlam

Is there any way he can inspire healthy eating and other habits in her? He is a dancer... he has to know how to get fit.

Either that, or she keeps him around bc he is willing to dip her on cue.


----------



## berrydiva

I have that dress from Fashion Nova. Who's buying her clothes from Fashion Nova! Mimi! Girl...that dress is so not the right size...smh.


----------



## arnott

GoGlam said:


> Is there any way he can inspire healthy eating and other habits in her? He is a dancer... he has to know how to get fit.
> 
> Either that, or* she keeps him around bc he is willing to dip her on cue.*



I love the dipping pictures!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's showing off what her mama gave her.

And Mariah Carey had no problem flaunting her curves in a skintight mini-dress Wednesday as she arrived for her performance on Jimmy Kimmel Live in Los Angeles.

The 46-year-old pop star looked incredible, pairing the barely-there dress with fishnet stockings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urves-skintight-mini-dress.html#ixzz4YpDDS6XH


----------



## Sasha2012

The romance between Mariah Carey and backup dancer and choreographer Byran Tanalka seems to be going from strength to strength.

One day after the songstress posted a snap of the two of them celebrating Valentine's day together in a hot tub, the pair were pictured grabbing sushi together before heading to a LA Lakers game.

Their date night came after Mariah, 47,  made an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live to perform her new single I Don't.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Tanaka-sushi-Lakers-game.html#ixzz4Yq8BQxE6


----------



## mkr

Close-ups are not her friend.


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> She's showing off what her mama gave her.
> 
> And Mariah Carey had no problem flaunting her curves in a skintight mini-dress Wednesday as she arrived for her performance on Jimmy Kimmel Live in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 46-year-old pop star looked incredible, pairing the barely-there dress with fishnet stockings.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urves-skintight-mini-dress.html#ixzz4YpDDS6XH


What's with her and fishnets?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always been fond of a skimpy ensemble.

But Mariah Carey's plunging lace vest left her dangerously close to a nip slip as she watched a LA Lakers game on Valentine's Day.

Joined by backup dancer and boyfriend Byran Tanalka, the pair seemed in great spirits as they watched the game, despite the wardrobe malfunction.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Tanaka-sushi-Lakers-game.html#ixzz4YrGXDu1K


----------



## raffifi

Does she get enough air in that outfit?


----------



## Compass Rose

And this is attractive because........


----------



## Deco

that staged photo of them in the bathtub.  Nah, no one's buying it.


----------



## afsweet

I'm assuming that wardrobe malfunction happened when she exhaled.


----------



## cdtracing

anitalilac said:


> What's with her and fishnets?


 I was going to ask that but you beat me to it!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Close to a nip slip?????  Looks like she was doing the nip slip the whole game.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Every time I see her - I think: this is your face on booze.


----------



## Tivo

^^^
Her face always makes me want to stop drinking.


----------



## Lounorada

Mariah, Mariah, Mariah... what an absolute mess, SMH.
She's like a walking, talking joke nowadays, it's sad to see her completely destroying her name and legacy.


----------



## Handbag1234

blkbarbie310 said:


> Every time I see her - I think: this is your face on booze.


I always think ' Miss Piggy' 

I think it's the fishnets, legs and heels


----------



## knasarae

This is truly so sad to see.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been dating her backup dancer and choreographer, Bryan Tanaka, since her broken engagement from ex-fiancé, casino billionaire James Packer.
> 
> And on Tuesday, Mariah Carey flaunted her new relationship with her 33-year-old Valentine on Instagram for all of her 5.3 million followers to see.
> 
> The image showed the 46-year-old pop star and her beau enjoying the romantic holiday in a hot tub with glasses of champagne in hand.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ne-s-Day-beau-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz4Yk3fj0mT


Too bad she doesn't sober up and take a look at these pictures! Gross!


----------



## cdtracing

Sad but Mimi has become as big a joke as the Kartrashians.


----------



## mkr

anitalilac said:


> What's with her and fishnets?


They're both tacky.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Why wouldn't he tell her to fix her clothes because she's flashing the world?! Ugh.


----------



## mkr

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Why wouldn't he tell her to fix her clothes because she's flashing the world?! Ugh.


She's Mariah dahling.  And that would probably be the end of his 15 minutes.


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> Sad but Mimi has become as big a joke as the Kartrashians.


Speaking of which... if Kris J and Mariah both pretend to have BFs, that keeps away anyone who might actually be interested.  Seems counter productive.


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> ^^^
> Her face always makes me want to stop drinking.


Or drink more...


----------



## ChanelMommy

I just can't with her new bf/man phriend whatever you want to call him. I'm like a broken record but he looks like her son or younger brother


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of which... if Kris J and Mariah both pretend to have BFs, that keeps away anyone who might actually be interested.  Seems counter productive.


Given their personal traits, I'm not sure any sane man would be interested in them in any way other than for a paycheck.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of which... if Kris J and Mariah both pretend to have BFs, that keeps away anyone who might actually be interested.  Seems counter productive.


Look at them.


----------



## anitalilac

cdtracing said:


> I was going to ask that but you beat me to it!!!


Good to know I'm not the only one who doesn't get fishnets!


----------



## anitalilac

mkr said:


> They're both tacky.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> The romance between Mariah Carey and backup dancer and choreographer Byran Tanalka seems to be going from strength to strength.
> 
> One day after the songstress posted a snap of the two of them celebrating Valentine's day together in a hot tub, the pair were pictured grabbing sushi together before heading to a LA Lakers game.
> 
> Their date night came after Mariah, 47,  made an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live to perform her new single I Don't.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Tanaka-sushi-Lakers-game.html#ixzz4Yq8BQxE6



I'm going to ignore the boobs and say at least she looks happy.         Good for her.


----------



## scarlet555

I saw her singing visions of love live on Kimmel, and I swear she used to sound better live.  Has she just not taken good care of her voice?  Do people's voice get worse overtime?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr

I'm scared to press play.


----------



## afsweet

she wasn't that bad, but her outfits are so questionable. she must use her cleavage to distract attention away from her singing.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


>




I think this person is the comments section nailed it:

Mariah perfoms like this: "Omg she cant sing anymore" Rihanna or Taylor performs like this: "omg her best performance ever" lol how legends are treated vs how talentless "singers" are treated


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> I saw her singing visions of love live on Kimmel, and I swear she used to sound better live.  Has she just not taken good care of her voice?  Do people's voice get worse overtime?


Alcohol ruins the singing voice.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow!  That was better than I expected.  WTG Mariah!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

arnott said:


> I'm going to ignore the boobs and say at least she looks happy.         Good for her.



Girl that's the 5 glasses of wine making her smile. He's only holding her hand to keep her drunk a$$ from falling down. That relationship is as fake as a $4 bill.


----------



## Sassys

So now the mic didn't work lmao


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If a day passes and Mariah doesn't have her t*t$ out, did that day really exist?


----------



## Sassys

So tired of people saying OMG, can't believe she burned a 200k wedding dress. 

Uh, this is the dress she was going to get married in 



Dress she burned in video. Clearly two different dresses.


----------



## Sasha2012

After decades as a concert act, Mariah Carey seems to have developed such a habit for quick-changes it's spilled into her offstage life.

The Touch My Body singer was spotted in three different outfits on Saturday as she enjoyed a day of luxury in the swank environs of Beverly Hills.

She emerged from the Epione clinic - patronized by such celebrities as the Kardashians and Lady Gaga - in one ensemble and wore two more while shopping.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...REE-OUTFITS-shopping-spree.html#ixzz4Z6SWE5cX


----------



## Compass Rose

Maybe that last get up.  The others, not so much.


----------



## mkr

Why no boobs in the last picture?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> Why no boobs in the last picture?



I almost didn't recognize her without her boobs hanging out. Is that a body double?


----------



## Sassys

LAX





Studio


----------



## Sasha2012

Boy Toy Bryan Tanaka was with them.














Daily Mail


----------



## HandbagDiva354

A few weeks ago in a Howard Stern interview Nick Cannon said he thought her reality show and her boy toy relationship were fake.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her current boy toy annoys me. Idk why. lol.


----------



## berrydiva

ChanelMommy said:


> Her current boy toy annoys me. Idk why. lol.


He has that annoying smugness same as Kevin Federline.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently confirmed her romance with backup dancer Bryan Tanaka.

And Mariah Carey, 46, showed off her new loved-up glow as she proved she could mix business and pleasure while enjoying a break in Dubai on Tuesday, just days before performing at the Dubai Jazz Festival.

The singing sensation went into full tourist mode as she posed up a storm in front of the infamous Burj Khalifa building, while flaunting her incredible figure in a simple yet stylish ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...holiday-Bryan-Tanaka-Dubai.html#ixzz4ZLkB6us8


----------



## gazoo

berrydiva said:


> He has that annoying smugness same as Kevin Federline.



And JLo's Casper too!! UGH!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Surprise! She looks good (face and body) in these pictures.  Looks like she's having fun.  



Sasha2012 said:


> She's been dating her backup dancer and choreographer, Bryan Tanaka, since her broken engagement from ex-fiancé, casino billionaire James Packer.
> 
> And on Tuesday, Mariah Carey flaunted her new relationship with her 33-year-old Valentine on Instagram for all of her 5.3 million followers to see.
> 
> The image showed the 46-year-old pop star and her beau enjoying the romantic holiday in a hot tub with glasses of champagne in hand.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ne-s-Day-beau-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz4Yk3fj0mT


----------



## Sassys

No Stella  and they flew commercial


----------



## Sassys

Listening to my Mariah playlist and I forgot all about this song when it came on. It's a B side single (those of us who had records understand what a B side song is lol)


----------



## Jayne1

We all need someone to fix our outfit and hair before we candidly take a photo.  I mean it!


----------



## mkr

She has awful taste in footwear.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Her poor knee caps are literally in bondage. Somebody set them free.


----------



## Freckles1

I see belly. That's not good


----------



## Compass Rose

Look up desperate in the dictionary.....yep.....all the pictures.


----------



## knasarae

There are several pictures of her walking unassisted.  Progress


----------



## sally.m

#freethenipple


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## berrydiva

sally.m said:


> #freethenipple


She's such a mess.


----------



## afsweet

Her jacket zipper is holding on for dear life. I think it's so silly to buy jackets that you can't even close.


----------



## chowlover2

knasarae said:


> There are several pictures of her walking unassisted.  Progress


" dead "


----------



## DC-Cutie

is that an areola peeking out!


----------



## Compass Rose

Hot mess?  Yep


----------



## Sassys

At Dubai Jazz Fest


----------



## berrydiva

She's hit that same point that Whitney did when I had to give up on listening to her live.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known around the world for her dazzling smile and heart-melting voice - and Mariah Carey did not disappoint as she drew in an ecstatic crowd in the Middle East.

The 46-year-old bronzed star showed off her toned curves in a stunning sequin slit dress with an enticing neckline, yet again flaunting her age-defying figure.

Mariah took centre stage in the Arab playground’s Media City Amphitheatre during the Dubai Jazz Festival, where she was joined by singers including Brit Tom Jones.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inned-thigh-high-slit-gown.html#ixzz4ZeX6z1Hx


----------



## kkfiregirl

The gals who comment on this thread are hilarious. That's all I have to add.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well her tour with Lionel Richie has been 'postponed'.  I think that's code word for Lionel saying "nah, I don't have time for the diva antics.  She's ain't messing up my tour!"


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like that she's letting her hair have some curl.  The straight was so harsh.


----------



## mkr

Someone forgot to photoshop the red outfit.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I like that she's letting her hair have some curl.  The straight was so harsh.


I was just thinking that was a wig and doesn't sit properly on her head.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> *I was just thinking that was a wig* and doesn't sit properly on her head.



Same here, I was thinking the hairline looks weird.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I was just thinking that was a wig and doesn't sit properly on her head.





arnott said:


> Same here, I was thinking the hairline looks weird.


That is a wig


----------



## lanasyogamama

Y'all are bursting my bubble.


----------



## Sasha2012

She jetted to the Middle East with her new boyfriend and children last weekend.

And on Saturday, Mariah Carey returned to LAX with her travelling companions in tow.

The singer was in town as part of the Dubai Jazz Festival.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-returns-trip-Dubai-glam.html#ixzz4ZmGcmtIv


----------



## V0N1B2

She flew from Dubai to LA in an evening gown and jewels?
Lawd.


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> She flew from Dubai to LA in an evening gown and jewels?
> Lawd.



don't you? [emoji81]


----------



## arnott

I'm sure she changed when the plane was about to land!


----------



## Tivo

And 


V0N1B2 said:


> She flew from Dubai to LA in an evening gown and jewels?
> Lawd.


And fishnets, girl.


----------



## Sasha2012

She seems to attract attention anywhere she goes. 

So it's no wonder Mariah Carey's new beau Bryan Tanaka could not take his eyes off of the singing sensation, as they attended boxer Floyd Mayweather's 40th birthday in downtown Los Angeles on Saturday night.

The super star, age 46, looked the total knockout as she attended the star-studded birthday extravaganza hand-in-hand with her leading man.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...loyd-Mayweather-s-birthday.html#ixzz4ZqVxge00


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Notice she's holding Tanaka's hand and another guy's on the other side. That's not affection, that's support. I don't see nannys around whenever Tanaka is with the kids. I think fake bf and part time nanny are his new jobs.


----------



## White Orchid

I bet she wears a string of diamonds with matching earrings and a plethora of rings even when she's grocery shopping.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The more I think about it the more I shake my head.
How do you go from cruising the Mediterranean in your bf's $80-million dollar yacht and flying in his 3  $100 million luxury jets to a few months later having to buy your new boyfriend a suit to go to a party.
I'm embarrassed for Mariah.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> I bet she wears a string of diamonds with matching earrings and a plethora of rings even when she's grocery shopping.


----------



## arnott

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The more I think about it the more I shake my head.
> How do you go from cruising the Mediterranean in your bf's $80-million dollar yacht and flying in his 3  $100 million luxury jets to a few months later having to buy your new boyfriend a suit to go to a party.
> I'm embarrassed for Mariah.



I'd prefer the latter to be honest!              IMO no amount of money would be worth being with this:


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I'd prefer someone that wasn't on my payroll. Nick at least had his own.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> I'd prefer the latter to be honest!              IMO no amount of money would be worth being with this:



Old picture


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3617690


Oh Lord...


----------



## Sasha2012

arnott said:


> I'd prefer the latter to be honest!              IMO no amount of money would be worth being with this:


Well to be fair Billionaire... I mean James had lost weight by the time he began dating Mariah.






I never noticed how much his weight fluctuated

2013





2010





2003


----------



## Sasha2012

The 2017 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 26, 2017 in Beverly Hills, California.









Zimbio


----------



## mkr

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## afsweet

that dress would look good on her if it actually fit her chest.


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> That's gotta hurt.


It looks painful. I don't get it. It's as if she wants to rupture her implants.









Daily Mail


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Her nipple is showing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Reese looks scared.


----------



## TC1

^^ she's probably scared one of those balloons are going to pop out of confinement and knock her out.


----------



## Sassys

Guess he wasn't allowed to walk red carpet with her at Vanity Fair party. But Stella's a$$ was there
Leaving dinner after Vanity Fair party


----------



## mkr

She looks like she found a happy hour.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like Miss Piggy's older sister these days.


----------



## mkr

That's actually a nice dress.  She just needs to size up.


----------



## bag-mania

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like Miss Piggy's older sister these days.



I almost felt bad for laughing at this. Almost.


----------



## Ladybug09

No fishnets ya'll!



Sasha2012 said:


> The 2017 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Graydon Carter at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on February 26, 2017 in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> No fishnets ya'll!


----------



## PrincessPout

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'd prefer someone that wasn't on my payroll. Nick at least had his own.



Same here. It could never be me. The man wouldn't have to have be a billionaire or even a millionaire but you have to have your own thing going for you, your own job, goals, passions. Being my employee turned 24/7 lapdog, with nothing going on for you but following me around all day is not it.


----------



## PrincessPout

The caption reads, "No one knows what it means, but it's provocative ... it gets the people going!"

I can see that she (or Bryan or Mischka or whomever) was trying to be deep but all they managed to tell us is what we already know and that's that this is all for attention. I'm dying at the fact that they both look like they're kissing two different people and someone just took their heads and photoshopped them together into one LOL. Trying too hard.


----------



## Sasha2012

Less than 2 weeks ago she didn't want to talk about her private life but now she lets her pre-teen media manager upload a picture of her kissing said boyfriend.

"I'm just going to be like 'I really don't talk about my personal life.' Because that's what I used to do and it really worked for a minute, back, a while ago," she said, smiling. "I just don't feel comfortable talking about my personal life. ... Me and my boyfriend don't want to do that."

http://hosted2.ap.org/APDEFAULT/4e6...iah Carey/id-d1beaf5a266643b2b1b5491684e25e2a


----------



## PrincessPout

Sasha2012 said:


> Less than 2 weeks ago she didn't want to talk about her private life but now she lets her pre-teen media manager upload a picture of her kissing said boyfriend.
> 
> "I'm just going to be like 'I really don't talk about my personal life.' Because that's what I used to do and it really worked for a minute, back, a while ago," she said, smiling. "I just don't feel comfortable talking about my personal life. ... Me and my boyfriend don't want to do that."
> 
> http://hosted2.ap.org/APDEFAULT/4e67281c3f754d0696fbfdee0f3f1469/Article_2017-02-17-US--Music-Mariah Carey/id-d1beaf5a266643b2b1b5491684e25e2a



I thought the same thing. She can't even keep up with her own lies. She lied when she said she wanted to be private. She was not being private with him in the first place and now she's completely forgetting that lie and being even more public and attention seeking.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PrincessPout said:


> Same here. It could never be me. The man wouldn't have to have be a billionaire or even a millionaire but you have to have your own thing going for you, your own job, goals, passions. Being my employee turned 24/7 lapdog, with nothing going on for you but following me around all day is not it.



My point exactly. Mariah is a few years from 50 she needs find stability for her children. After all my hard work to be successful no way would I be mom and caretaker to a grown man.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PrincessPout said:


> I thought the same thing. She can't even keep up with her own lies. She lied when she said she wanted to be private. She was not being private with him in the first place and now she's completely forgetting that lie and being even more public and attention seeking.



She knows people have caught on to their fake relationship so she has to send out a few staged photos to keep up the facade.


----------



## Compass Rose

All this skank in one little thread.  Amazing.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

PrincessPout said:


> The caption reads, "No one knows what it means, but it's provocative ... it gets the people going!"
> 
> I can see that she (or Bryan or Mischka or whomever) was trying to be deep but all they managed to tell us is what we already know and that's that this is all for attention. I'm dying at the fact that they both look like they're kissing two different people and someone just took their heads and photoshopped them together into one LOL. Trying too hard.



I enlarged it and it really does look photoshopped


----------



## Pinkpeony123

stephc005 said:


> that dress would look good on her if it actually fit her chest.



I almost complimented her dress but she always finds a way to make herself look tacky.


----------



## PrincessPout

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She knows people have caught on to their fake relationship so she has to send out a few staged photos to keep up the facade.



She can't be that bright if she thought most thought it was real in the first place. I read some of the comments and some of her fans thinks this is real. All I can think is yeah right. If she actually liked Bryan and/or saw him as someone she could have a real relationship with, she would've been the one to break up with James Packer. As it stands, she only started "dating" him after James broke up with her. Some love story.


----------



## zen1965

lanasyogamama said:


> Reese looks scared.



Rightly so (I would be...).
Next to Reese Mariah looks like a blow-up doll ready to burst.
Joking aside, her head looks huge. Is it the angel? Is Reese a pinhead?


----------



## Handbag1234

zen1965 said:


> Rightly so (I would be...).
> Next to Reese Mariah looks like a blow-up doll ready to burst.
> Joking aside, her head looks huge. Is it the angel? Is Reese a pinhead?


I thought she looked like she was doing a glam shrek stage show  or something. She looks like a giant next to Reece


----------



## chowlover2

Reeses is petite, 5-5'1 tops. That pic just looks off, Mariah's body looks twice Reese's size width wise and I don't think she is that big.


----------



## berrydiva

PrincessPout said:


> The caption reads, "No one knows what it means, but it's provocative ... it gets the people going!"
> 
> I can see that she (or Bryan or Mischka or whomever) was trying to be deep but all they managed to tell us is what we already know and that's that this is all for attention. I'm dying at the fact that they both look like they're kissing two different people and someone just took their heads and photoshopped them together into one LOL. Trying too hard.


She's not trying to be deep...it's from a Kanye song taken from Blades of Glory.


----------



## PrincessPout

berrydiva said:


> She's not trying to be deep...it's from a Kanye song taken from Blades of Glory.



I know where the quote is from and it doesn't affect my statement.


----------



## berrydiva

PrincessPout said:


> I know where the quote is from and it doesn't affect my statement.


So she's trying to be deep by not being original? Seems like she's just trying to be kewl....which she is not.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Well to be fair Billionaire... I mean James had lost weight by the time he began dating Mariah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never noticed how much his weight fluctuated
> 
> 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003



I still stand by what I said!


----------



## arnott

PrincessPout said:


> Same here. It could never be me. The man wouldn't have to have be a billionaire or even a millionaire but you have to have your own thing going for you, your own job, goals, passions. Being my employee turned 24/7 lapdog, with nothing going on for you but following me around all day is not it.



Being a dancer/choreographer is not "nothing going on for you" imo.     He must have passion/goals to make it this far to begin with.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

arnott said:


> Being a dancer/choreographer is not "nothing going on for you" imo.     He must have passion/goals to make it this far to begin with.



When her reality show first started it was reported that her back up dancers made a salary that equates to $20 an hour. That's barely enough to cover his sneaker budget. Maybe he got a raise since his reality show "skit" ...lol.
 At 33 he is close to retirement for a back up dancer. So maybe he can just choreograph and live off his Sugar Momma.


----------



## berrydiva

Pinkpeony123 said:


> When her reality show first started it was reported that her back up dancers made a salary that equates to $20 an hour. That's barely enough to cover his sneaker budget. Maybe he got a raise since his reality show "skit" ...lol.
> At 33 he is close to retirement for a back up dancer. So maybe he can just choreograph and live off his Sugar Momma.


How many hours does he work? Does he dance for others? Might make the difference.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> How many hours does he work? Does he dance for others? Might make the difference.


I doubt Mariah likes to share her dancers.  Isn't everyone in her life at her beck and call?


----------



## PrincessPout

arnott said:


> Being a dancer/choreographer is not "nothing going on for you" imo. He must have passion/goals to make it this far to begin with.



Tanaka posts almost his every move on social media. There is nothing to suggest that he does much of anything besides follow Mariah from Point A to Point B.

The most recent thing he has up on his Instagram, that has anything to do with dance, is a $20-a-head 2 hr. Hip Hop Masterclass. Who knows how successful that even was, he posted no footage or pictures from it at all, like others do. Before and following, there is nothing but shots of him enjoying the vacations that Mariah has paid for. Maybe it's the sensibility in me but I can't believe that a man who works in a profession where exposure is nothing but helpful for him to grow a business or career, if that is what he was actually looking to do, would not post his current career exploits, if he had any. A big difference between his social media and Anthony Burrell's, Mariah's ex-choreographer.

I don't think he does much in the choreographer arena to really be called one. He doesn't dance for anyone in between Mariah. The last time he danced for Beyoncé was in 2009, if I'm not mistaken. He had a promising career at one point but he didn't capitalize on it when the iron was hot.


----------



## mkr

PrincessPout said:


> Tanaka posts almost his every move on social media. There is nothing to suggest that he does much of anything besides follow Mariah from Point A to Point B.
> 
> The most recent thing he has up on his Instagram, that has anything to do with dance, is a $20-a-head 2 hr. Hip Hop Masterclass. Who knows how successful that even was, he posted no footage or pictures from it at all, like others do. Before and following, there is nothing but shots of him enjoying the vacations that Mariah has paid for. Maybe it's the sensibility in me but I can't believe that a man who works in a profession where exposure is nothing but helpful for him to grow a business or career, if that is what he was actually looking to do, would not post his current career exploits, if he had any. A big difference between his social media and Anthony Burrell's, Mariah's ex-choreographer.
> 
> I don't think he does much in the choreographer arena to really be called one. He doesn't dance for anyone in between Mariah. The last time he danced for Beyoncé was in 2009, if I'm not mistaken. He had a promising career at one point but he didn't capitalize on it when the iron was hot.


He's capitalizing on it right now.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> He's capitalizing on it right now.



he could always do a k-fed on mariah and get set for life...or until the kid (s) turn 18


----------



## V0N1B2

Jeezus, her boobs are bigger than Reese's head!


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> he could always do a k-fed on mariah and get set for life...or until the kid (s) turn 18


How? She's too old for more babies and since she suffered more than any woman in history for the ones she has, doubt she would do it again.  lol

That's the only way he could get set for life.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> How? She's too old for more babies and since she suffered more than any woman in history for the ones she has, doubt she would do it again.  lol
> 
> That's the only way he could get set for life.



is mariah we are talking about, she won't like being told she is too old!
he could be like PMK's glorified handbag carrier and get paid for holding mariah straight


----------



## Jayne1

Here's a slightly different angle to the ones posted previously.  Ouch!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

There are rumors that Epic Records is dropping Mariah. I can't post a link but look it up.

Mariah needs new management and she needs to adjust her style. Her original fan base has grown up and matured but she has not and her style has not. The younger kids can not relate to her music and her generation can no longer relate. She needs to just get a Vegas gig where she can lip sync all her 90's hits and give up all this hip hop nonsense. JMO


----------



## Pinkpeony123

I read that her single "I Don't" was a flop. They couldn't even get any radio play. I agree that Mariah needs to reassess her career and surround her self with people that have her best interest at heart (and maybe go to rehab).

I still love her tho. I just wish she would get herself together.


----------



## mkr

pukasonqo said:


> he could always do a k-fed on mariah and get set for life...or until the kid (s) turn 18


That would require them to have sex.  Mariah doesn't like sex.


----------



## berrydiva

Pinkpeony123 said:


> I read that her single "I Don't" was a flop. They couldn't even get any radio play. I agree that Mariah needs to reassess her career and surround her self with people that have her best interest at heart (and maybe go to rehab).
> 
> I still love her tho. I just wish she would get herself together.


Not shocked. I can't even imagine what possessed them to make that song....it sounded like a flop. She keeps using the same tired formula. Folks are begging for good R&B to come back and she's missing opportunities left and right trying to recapture TEOM album.


----------



## Sassys

*Exclusive: Mariah Carey May Be Dropped by Epic Records, Failed Single Was a Surprise to Them*

This is really real, and I hope Mariah Carey really reads it. I ran into her on Sunday night. We walked into the Vanity Fair Oscar party together. There was no one in the long entry tunnel but her, me, and her manager Stella Bulochnikov. Stella is not a day at the beach. She is tough. And I _don’t_ mean that she’s a b—h. She is fiercely protective of Mariah. But it may be too much. Back to that meeting in a minute.

Yesterday — Monday– I caught word that Epic Records is very unhappy with Mariah. That recent single, called “I Don’t,” was a total failure. It was also a total surprise to Epic. They were sent the track all completed, with no forewarning from Carey’s camp that it was coming, I am told. They hadn’t heard it. “We were just told to put it out,” says a source. So they did. And it flopped.
Now my sources say Epic chief L.A. Reid is considering dropping Mariah from the label. In the time since she signed with him, Carey has had two singles– “I Don’t” and “Infinity.” They were not sellers, and didn’t get played on radio. There is no work being done toward an album, and no conversations are taking place between Epic and Carey’s team.

I wrote a few weeks ago that Carey’s friends and former employees felt that Stella had cut the singer off from everyone. Reid is apparently one of those people. “_He_ can’t reach her,” says a source. “That’s really bad.”

When I ran into Carey and Bulochnikov, they were alone. I remember the days when Mariah was really attended to by Michael Richardson. Now it was just this pair. Mariah looked fantastic, I will say that. She is still very funny.

I was quite thrilled to see her, and I think the feeling was mutual. We talked about Nick Cannon and his current troubles. She said, “How would you like to be the only black guy on a show that’s all white?” We agreed Nick is a good guy and he’ll get through it. I told Mariah no one knows how to get hold of her. Stella advised me to call her publicist. Mariah interjected: “I’ve known Roger since I was in diapers!” she exclaimed, and gave me an email she promised would work. (It didn’t.)

I told Mariah and Stella I’d seen a clip of her singing “Vision of Love” recently that was outstanding. Stella asked, “Why don’t you say that in your column?” So I’m saying it. I asked Mariah about a new album. She said, “We’re doing a series of singles. No one wants albums anymore. We have one now with this great rapper YG.” I’m not sure if she realizes “I Don’t” didn’t, and has come and gone.
Our time together was over. We turned a corner from the long entry tunnel, and arrived at the head of paparazzi line for Vanity Fair’s red carpet. Suddenly, Pharrell Williams and his producing partner Mimi Valdez, and they launched into a happy chat with Mariah. (Pharrell’s wife Helen was at home, recuperating from and adjusting to triplets!) She congratulated them on the births of their new triplets. “I have my own feisty pair!” she declared, speaking of son Moroccan and Monroe (she _loves_ those kids and she is so proud of them).

I don’t know what happened to Mariah and Stella after that. No one saw them at the party. I saw L.A. Reid across the room, but she wasn’t with him. (One of our associates got that great photo of him and wife Erica with Smokey Robinson, et al.) She could have just used Vanity Fair as photo op. Let’s hope that things get sorted out– and fast! Communication is always key.

Here’s that clip of Mariah singing “Vision of Love” on Jimmy Kimmel. I wish she’d made an album of great ballads like this, and give up the hip hop. We have no great theme album of Mariah showing off her voice on classics. Stella, this is for you:

http://www.showbiz411.com/2017/02/2...-records-failed-single-was-a-surprise-to-them


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Not shocked. I can't even imagine what possessed them to make that song....it sounded like a flop. She keeps using the same tired formula. *Folks are begging for good R&B to come back* and she's missing opportunities left and right trying to recapture TEOM album.


Like me...





I swear, for the last while all I've been listening to is 90's (and some early 00's) R&B. The songs from that time are so timeless, unlike the basic ish produced nowadays.

*Off topic* but if anyone is looking for some good R&B music there is a British singer called NAO who's sound is so old school, she's like a breath of fresh air to listen to, I love her. She gives me faith that great R&B can make a comeback-


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> How? She's too old for more babies and since *she suffered more than any woman in history for the ones she has*, doubt she would do it again.  lol
> 
> That's the only way he could get set for life.



Yes,    yes she did!


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> That would require them to have sex.  Mariah doesn't like sex.


----------



## PrincessPout

Sassys said:


> *Exclusive: Mariah Carey May Be Dropped by Epic Records, Failed Single Was a Surprise to Them*
> 
> This is really real, and I hope Mariah Carey really reads it. I ran into her on Sunday night. We walked into the Vanity Fair Oscar party together. There was no one in the long entry tunnel but her, me, and her manager Stella Bulochnikov. Stella is not a day at the beach. She is tough. And I _don’t_ mean that she’s a b—h. She is fiercely protective of Mariah. But it may be too much. Back to that meeting in a minute.
> 
> Yesterday — Monday– I caught word that Epic Records is very unhappy with Mariah. That recent single, called “I Don’t,” was a total failure. It was also a total surprise to Epic. They were sent the track all completed, with no forewarning from Carey’s camp that it was coming, I am told. They hadn’t heard it. “We were just told to put it out,” says a source. So they did. And it flopped.
> Now my sources say Epic chief L.A. Reid is considering dropping Mariah from the label. In the time since she signed with him, Carey has had two singles– “I Don’t” and “Infinity.” They were not sellers, and didn’t get played on radio. There is no work being done toward an album, and no conversations are taking place between Epic and Carey’s team.
> 
> I wrote a few weeks ago that Carey’s friends and former employees felt that Stella had cut the singer off from everyone. Reid is apparently one of those people. “_He_ can’t reach her,” says a source. “That’s really bad.”
> 
> When I ran into Carey and Bulochnikov, they were alone. I remember the days when Mariah was really attended to by Michael Richardson. Now it was just this pair. Mariah looked fantastic, I will say that. She is still very funny.
> 
> I was quite thrilled to see her, and I think the feeling was mutual. We talked about Nick Cannon and his current troubles. She said, “How would you like to be the only black guy on a show that’s all white?” We agreed Nick is a good guy and he’ll get through it. I told Mariah no one knows how to get hold of her. Stella advised me to call her publicist. Mariah interjected: “I’ve known Roger since I was in diapers!” she exclaimed, and gave me an email she promised would work. (It didn’t.)
> 
> I told Mariah and Stella I’d seen a clip of her singing “Vision of Love” recently that was outstanding. Stella asked, “Why don’t you say that in your column?” So I’m saying it. I asked Mariah about a new album. She said, “We’re doing a series of singles. No one wants albums anymore. We have one now with this great rapper YG.” I’m not sure if she realizes “I Don’t” didn’t, and has come and gone.
> Our time together was over. We turned a corner from the long entry tunnel, and arrived at the head of paparazzi line for Vanity Fair’s red carpet. Suddenly, Pharrell Williams and his producing partner Mimi Valdez, and they launched into a happy chat with Mariah. (Pharrell’s wife Helen was at home, recuperating from and adjusting to triplets!) She congratulated them on the births of their new triplets. “I have my own feisty pair!” she declared, speaking of son Moroccan and Monroe (she _loves_ those kids and she is so proud of them).
> 
> I don’t know what happened to Mariah and Stella after that. No one saw them at the party. I saw L.A. Reid across the room, but she wasn’t with him. (One of our associates got that great photo of him and wife Erica with Smokey Robinson, et al.) She could have just used Vanity Fair as photo op. Let’s hope that things get sorted out– and fast! Communication is always key.
> 
> Here’s that clip of Mariah singing “Vision of Love” on Jimmy Kimmel. I wish she’d made an album of great ballads like this, and give up the hip hop. We have no great theme album of Mariah showing off her voice on classics. Stella, this is for you:
> 
> http://www.showbiz411.com/2017/02/2...-records-failed-single-was-a-surprise-to-them



Mariah is not a child, least of all Stella's, therefore there is no way to spin Stella's being "fiercely protective" of Mariah in a good light. It's odd.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey was spotted on Friday exposing quite a bit of her generously endowed cleavage while out and about in Los Angeles.

The 46-year-old had squeezed into a seemingly airtight white top, sliding a short-sleeved peach leather jacket over it.

Zips ran up the sleeves, and she'd accessorized with a large red snakeskin patterned purse, a large chain necklace and black-rimmed purple sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bares-cleavage-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz4aLqllpKI


----------



## mkr

Another jacket she can't close...


----------



## PrincessPout

That ugly necklace. I don't know what she sees in it or that two strand one, with the pear shaped diamond dropping from it.


----------



## White Orchid

I remember years ago, Mariah would never pose on one side cos of her botched nose job.  I wonder why she never fixed it as it's still quite noticeable IMO.


----------



## White Orchid

Do they still do those worst dressed lists?


----------



## kkfiregirl

Jayne1 said:


> How? She's too old for more babies and since she suffered more than any woman in history for the ones she has, doubt she would do it again.  lol
> 
> That's the only way he could get set for life.



She could have more babies. When I was giving birth to my son, I met a 49-year-old woman having twins the same day. We fought over the anesthesiologist, but that's another story ...[emoji14]


----------



## Tivo

All I see is alcohol bloat.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> I remember years ago, Mariah would never pose on one side cos of her botched nose job.  I wonder why she never fixed it as it's still quite noticeable IMO.



She started doing that before her nose job. Woman she worked with told her she looked bad on that side and her silly ass can't get past it.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys




----------



## White Orchid

Is that fake tan or makeup ring around the towel?  I mean seriously, it's not that hard to crop that out.


----------



## PrincessPout

White Orchid said:


> Is that fake tan or makeup ring around the towel?  I mean seriously, it's not that hard to crop that out.



Even better, she should've gotten dressed in proper clothing and then said Good Morning. I doubt she was pressed for time.


----------



## Tivo

I want Mariah to wiiiin!


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> I want Mariah to wiiiin!



She needs to get a real manager, take care of her gift, wear clothes that fit, dress like a lady with class, stop doing reality tv, stop playing in a fake relationship, stop drinking so much and maybe she can


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah Carey was spotted on Friday exposing quite a bit of her generously endowed cleavage while out and about in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 46-year-old had squeezed into a seemingly airtight white top, sliding a short-sleeved peach leather jacket over it.
> 
> Zips ran up the sleeves, and she'd accessorized with a large red snakeskin patterned purse, a large chain necklace and black-rimmed purple sunglasses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bares-cleavage-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz4aLqllpKI



That purse is neither red nor snakeskin.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

arnott said:


> That purse is neither red nor snakeskin.



Girl I think that's a Teddy Blake


----------



## DC-Cutie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Girl I think that's a Teddy Blake


Mariah needs to be stripped over in her heels for carrying those damn bags!


----------



## mkr

As in Teddy Blake the copy king?


----------



## White Orchid

I need to lurk in the handbag sub-forums more often as I thought her bag was the real deal, lol.  So it's definitely fake?


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> I need to lurk in the handbag sub-forums more often as I thought her bag was the real deal, lol.  So it's definitely fake?


It's "inspired"


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I bet she wears a string of diamonds with matching earrings and a plethora of rings even when she's grocery shopping.





Sassys said:


> View attachment 3617690



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Daaaaaang Mariah!!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## PrincessPout

She looks horrible. I know Mariah's not the most fashion forward person but it seemed like she was putting in effort a couple years back. 














Bryan is always dressed like a kid, with no job. They're making sure the media publishes pictures of Mariah and Tanaka but I can see behind Mariah, in the next to last picture, whom must be Zarina (Stella's cousin who doubles as Mariah's "assistant"), judging by the sneakers and jacket. Another "boyfriend" she's never alone with.


----------



## onearth

Alcohol and drugs. She can't think clear no more. Sad!


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3624051
> View attachment 3624052
> View attachment 3624053


Can somebody id her sunglasses please? And jeans? 
Thanks


----------



## Sassys

PrincessPout said:


> She looks horrible. I know Mariah's not the most fashion forward person but it seemed like she was putting in effort a couple years back.





She was in a real happy relationship then. 

They are at Barton G and yes, Stella and her Dad were there (saw pics on another site).


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I agree. I was so happy for her when she was with Nick. She looked and acted "normal". I thought she had finally found true love. I think now she is having some type of mid life crisis.


----------



## GoGlam

Wow Mariah still looked fresh with Nick


----------



## onearth

All of a sudden, Bryan is wearing all Gucci and expensive stuff.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks so stuffed in and tight.


----------



## mkr

onearth said:


> All of a sudden, Bryan is wearing all Gucci and expensive stuff.


I don't understand the glitter sneakers.  He's like 30.  Although I'm not sure I understand Gucci this year either.


----------



## Tivo

She looks like his mama.


----------



## Lounorada

A few things:
She looked comfortable in her own skin and happy with Nick.
Her feet always look too big for her shoes.
That fake boyfriend of hers gives me the creeps. Something about him makes my skin crawl


----------



## Lounorada

Tivo said:


> She looks like his mama.


----------



## Tivo

I don't understand those ugly @$$ shoes?
Is it because she has wide feet?


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> A few things:
> She looked comfortable in her own skin and happy with Nick.
> *Her feet always look too big for her shoes*.
> That fake boyfriend of hers gives me the creeps. Something about him makes my skin crawl



This.  Her tackiness doesn't bother me as much as her feet looking out of control in her shoes.


----------



## White Orchid

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I agree. I was so happy for her when she was with Nick. She looked and acted "normal". I thought she had finally found true love. I think now she is having some type of mid life crisis.


You think???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> She looks like his mama.


Sugar Mamma that is


----------



## onearth

She has an obsession with small sizes(shoes and clothes). That's why she looks like a stuffed turkey most of the time. We normal people buy the right size but not Mariah. She's not fat meaning a fat ass but she's  overweight for someone who loves Daisy Dukes clothes. You either accept your size or lose weight. Her shoes are at least 2 sizes too small.


----------



## onearth

mkr said:


> I don't understand the glitter sneakers.  He's like 30.  Although I'm not sure I understand Gucci this year either.



I think dude is gay and immature. Have you heard his speaking voice? He seriously sounds like a 10yo boy.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> I don't understand the glitter sneakers.  He's like 30.  Although I'm not sure I understand Gucci this year either.



He is 33 and he looks and acts like he's 16. I don't understand. Nothing is wrong with dating a younger man but there are plenty of sexy 30 something's that act/ look mature. On her reality show he was bragging about having all these groupies(teenage girls waiting for him after the concerts)  and since he was single he was having a good time. Ewww. I thought that was childish...


----------



## PrincessPout

Lounorada said:


> A few things:
> She looked comfortable in her own skin and happy with Nick.
> Her feet always look too big for her shoes.
> *That fake boyfriend of hers gives me the creeps. Something about him makes my skin crawl *



Same. He just comes off as thirsty to me and too comfortable being in the spotlight and a leech, but gives the impression that he thinks he earned his way and belongs there.



onearth said:


> I think dude is gay and immature. Have you heard his speaking voice? He seriously sounds like a 10yo boy.







HandbagDiva354 said:


> He is 33 and he looks and acts like he's 16. I don't understand. Nothing is wrong with dating a younger man but there are plenty of sexy 30 something's that act/ look mature. On her reality show he was bragging about having all these groupies(teenage girls waiting for him after the concerts)  and since he was single he was having a good time. Ewww. I thought that was childish...



It's like that meme that says "You can't be broke and ugly. Pick a struggle." I don't think this is a real relationship but, real or fake, I don't understand why she picked him. I know looks aren't everything but I don't think he's good looking, he speaks, acts, and dresses like a child, no real job, and she pays for everything. Just, why? He has not one struggle but several.


----------



## Sassys

PrincessPout said:


> Same. He just comes off as thirsty to me and too comfortable being in the spotlight and a leech, but gives the impression that he thinks he earned his way and belongs there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like that meme that says "You can't be broke and ugly. Pick a struggle." I don't think this is a real relationship but, real or fake, I don't understand why she picked him. I know looks aren't everything but I don't think he's good looking, he speaks, acts, and dresses like a child, no real job, and she pays for everything. Just, why? He has not one struggle but several.



Since she got dumped and can't handle it or admit it (nothing wrong with being dumped), they decide since he already has a crush on you, let's play this storyline out for the show and keep it going for a bit. He already knows the twins so it's much easier to use him then get someone else no one knows. 

Mariah would have been much more respected if she would admit, yes rich pretty women get dumped and it's okay. No one with an ounce of common sense believes this relationship nor the relationship with James was/is real. Mariah has the self esteem of a 14yr old and it's very sad.


----------



## arnott

I was wondering why people think she looks like his mother when he is barely younger than Nick.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Since she got dumped and can't handle it or admit it (nothing wrong with being dumped), they decide since he already has a crush on you, let's play this storyline out for the show and keep it going for a bit. He already knows the twins so it's much easier to use him then get someone else no one knows.
> 
> Mariah would have been much more respected if she would admit, yes rich pretty women get dumped and it's okay. No one with an ounce of common sense believes this relationship nor the relationship with James was/is real. Mariah has the self esteem of a 14yr old and it's very sad.


Yes, and still wearing the engagement ring from James is ridiculous. At least get it reset, then wear it.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, and still wearing the engagement ring from James is ridiculous. At least get it reset, then wear it.


The diamond means more to her than the relationship it stood for.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> The diamond means more to her than the relationship it stood for.


I think you are right. It validates her in some way.


----------



## PrincessPout

Sassys said:


> Since she got dumped and can't handle it or admit it (nothing wrong with being dumped), they decide since he already has a crush on you, let's play this storyline out for the show and keep it going for a bit. He already knows the twins so it's much easier to use him then get someone else no one knows.
> 
> Mariah would have been much more respected if she would admit, yes rich pretty women get dumped and it's okay. No one with an ounce of common sense believes this relationship nor the relationship with James was/is real. *Mariah has the self esteem of a 14yr old and it's very sad.*



She does and it is. Not only does she have the self esteem of a 14 year old, she has the brain of one that has low intelligence. That must be why she gravitates so strongly towards Stella's daughter Mischka. I see what she's doing and I know why but the 'why' is so stupid. Like you said, no with an ounce of common sense believes this or Packer. She's going around, making herself look like a fool for no good reason.


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, and still wearing the engagement ring from James is ridiculous. At least get it reset, then wear it.



No real man would allow his girlfriend to wear an ex's engagement ring. Also, no woman would be that disrespectful to her man. Have the ring turned into something else.


----------



## gillianna

Not many men would want to be part of her circus and put up with crazy so she needs a immature perhaps fake and paid for boyfriend.  She seems to need a person to make sure she can walk without falling down.


----------



## mkr

Packer dodged a bullet.


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> Packer dodged a bullet.


He sure did!


----------



## PrincessPout

gillianna said:


> Not many men would want to be part of her circus and put up with crazy so she needs a immature perhaps fake and paid for boyfriend.  *She seems to need a person to make sure she can walk without falling down.*



She does but in reality there is nothing wrong with Mariah that she needs support walking, even in heels. The fact that she still utilizes it, makes me think that she needs to feel helpless, even in such a small way.


----------



## mkr

Mariah seems to want pampered - all day long - like the legendary goddess that she thinks she is.


----------



## TC1

Pretty sure she still thinks it's 1990.


----------



## Tivo

No, she's just drunk.


----------



## onearth

A combination of alcohol, pills and mental illness. She should go to rehab before it will end her.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> No real man would allow his girlfriend to wear an ex's engagement ring. Also, no woman would be that disrespectful to her man. Have the ring turned into something else.



like a paperweight


----------



## anitalilac

guccimamma said:


> like a paperweight


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying a whirlwind romance since confirming her relationship with the backup dancer only two weeks ago.

And on Wednesday Mariah Carey donned an eye-popping ensemble as she enjoyed a dinner date night with Bryan Tanaka, 33, at celebrity hotspot Nobu.

The 46-year-old singer stepped out in a plunging black leather mini dress which put on a very busty display and made sure to turn heads at the Malibu sushi restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-beau-hotspot-Nobu-Malibu.html#ixzz4awjZ0lur


----------



## mkr

Someone please make sense of that upper thigh area.  Please.


----------



## Freckles1

No no no and no


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Someone please make sense of that upper thigh area.  Please.


Her thighs rubbing together as she's walking.


----------



## LavenderIce

No photoshop and no fishnets.


----------



## guccimamma

she loves him because he feeds her.


----------



## Sassys

One of my favs


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> One of my favs




she was amazing.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## afsweet

yikes, hem too short and neckline too low


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> One of my favs



Those were the days!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting those videos *Sassys*.  I weep and grieve the loss of Vintage Mimi.


----------



## Morgan R

Mariah with Nick, Monroe, and Moroccan at the 2017 Kids Choice Awards


----------



## mkr

Okay I gotta say she looks good.  They look cute together.


----------



## morgan20

Just about to say the same....the best she has looked in months


----------



## Sassys

Bring back Nick and Mariah


----------



## Sassys




----------



## PrincessPout

This is definitely the best she's looked in a very long time. I love that her eyes aren't vacant. She's beaming. They should just get back together.


----------



## LavenderIce

They're a cute family.  Normally, I'd think the coordinating outfits are corny but, it's cute with them.


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey's hairstylist Danielle Priano is ARRESTED for trying to carry 400 Adderall, oxycodone, Xanax pills onto plane at New York airport
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4306390/Jennifer-Lopez-hairstylist-Danielle-Priano-ARRESTED.html*


----------



## Sasha2012

I like Nick and Mariah together. I thought they were an odd pairing at first but then I came to appreciate their tacky meets corny union. Though I wish they'd get back together they did break up for a reason. It's nice to see them co-parent civilly. I'm sure Roc and Roe will have tons of happy memories together with their parents.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I appreciate them getting together for the kids.


----------



## arnott

Nice shoes!    Yay, no fishnets!


----------



## SMURTY

Sassys said:


>



thx for the video


----------



## yajaira

Sasha2012 said:


> I like Nick and Mariah together. I thought they were an odd pairing at first but then I came to appreciate their tacky meets corny union. Though I wish they'd get back together they did break up for a reason. It's nice to see them co-parent civilly. I'm sure Roc and Roe will have tons of happy memories together with their parents.


I love her gopnik attire! Ха-ха 
But seriously I think she looks great!


----------



## mkr

Holy photoshop!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Monroe is just too cute.

Call me Crazy, but this outfit looks 10 times better than anything we've seen her in in the past few months.  Never thought I'd say that about an athletic inspired dress paired with Sophia Webster heels


----------



## LavenderIce

Tacky meets corny union.  I'm grieving that along with Vintage Mimi.

It's nice to see them as a united front as a family.  They are doing right by their kids in that sense.


----------



## guccimamma

just get back together, makes so much more sense.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> just get back together, makes so much more sense.



She felt he was never around and had huge issues with that. I'm sure he got tired of her diva demands and that is why he filed and she didn't. The man was trying to make a living and keep up with her $$$ demands.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I liked them together.  She seemed to be 'normal', now she's just a damn mess


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I liked them together.  She seemed to be 'normal', now she's just a damn mess


He humbled her a bit and made her realize she could be real and honest with herself. She still was acting like a diva but she toned it down a lot.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> He humbled her a bit and made her realize she could be real and honest with herself. She still was acting like a diva but she toned it down a lot.



the new guy is a lapdog, probably isn't even straight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> the new guy is a lapdog, probably isn't even straight.



straight for pay


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> *Mariah Carey's hairstylist Danielle Priano is ARRESTED for trying to carry 400 Adderall, oxycodone, Xanax pills onto plane at New York airport
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4306390/Jennifer-Lopez-hairstylist-Danielle-Priano-ARRESTED.html*


So could this be why Mariah hired her back even though she was a problem?  She was her supplier?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> So could this be why Mariah hired her back even though she was a problem?  She was her supplier?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Sasha2012

mkr said:


> So could this be why Mariah hired her back even though she was a problem?  She was her supplier?


She doesn't work for Mariah anymore but I have no doubt Danielle and other yes men hired by Mariah are/have been her suppliers. It should be noted that Danielle worked with other celebs like Jennifer Lopez too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

You think she would have appreciated that he wanted to make his own money and have his own career.


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> You think she would have appreciated that he wanted to make his own money and have his own career.


Didn't she say he cheated, but he didn't, but she couldn't get past it and went nuts?


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> Didn't she say he cheated, but he didn't, but she couldn't get past it and went nuts?



I hadn't heard that, but it sounds very believable!


----------



## PrincessPout

DC-Cutie said:


> Miss Monroe is just too cute.
> 
> Call me Crazy, but this outfit looks 10 times better than anything we've seen her in in the past few months.  Never thought I'd say that about an athletic inspired dress paired with Sophia Webster heels



Besides the bar being set so low, I think it's the fact that the dress is actually her size and simple. Not to mention the lack of crystals, cut outs, plunging neckline, breasts pushed up to her neck, fishnets, ugly stockings, sheer panels of any kind, and all the other nonsense.


----------



## PrincessPout

mkr said:


> Didn't she say he cheated, but he didn't, but she couldn't get past it and went nuts?





lanasyogamama said:


> I hadn't heard that, but it sounds very believable!



Mariah got on stage and changed the lyrics of a song and basically inserted "I know you cheated on me" into it. Nick maintains that he didn't cheat on her. I don't think he cheated on her. I don't think Mariah truly thinks Nick cheated on her but I think she wanted to lash out and that was an opportunity.


----------



## PrincessPout

mkr said:


> So could this be why Mariah hired her back even though she was a problem?  She was her supplier?





DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking the same thing!





Sasha2012 said:


> She doesn't work for Mariah anymore but I have no doubt Danielle and other yes men hired by Mariah are/have been her suppliers. It should be noted that Danielle worked with other celebs like Jennifer Lopez too.



Danielle has denied the story. She did it on her own IG and Twitter but has since deleted the posts. One IG account does have a screenshot of a comment she left on a post though. https://instagram.com/p/BRlBL0hDC2T/ 

Danielle's posts were lashing out at someone in specific and I'm sure that someone is Stella. It's interesting to note that TMZ is the one who broke the story. Ever since Mariah has had Stella for a manager, they've used TMZ to lash out. There was Nick who was holding up the marriage to James, by not signing the divorce papers. Except for Mariah was supposed to marry James in March of 2016, long before her divorce to Nick was going to be final. There was also the time her publicist Cindi quit and got the story out first. TMZ then reports that she didn't quit, she was fired and wrote all these good things that Mariah was going to do for her in it. I can definitely see Stella being spiteful enough to do something like this.


----------



## Sassys

Why would tabloids care enough to lie about a hairdresser? So out of everyone in the world to gossip about, they pick a hairdresser? Not buying she is innocent


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Why would tabloids care enough to lie about a hairdresser? So out of everyone in the world to gossip about, they pick a hairdresser? Not buying she is innocent


Well it's not just any hairdresser - it's Mariah's (and j lo)  hairdresser that we all got to meet on the show. 

A random hairdresser they probably wouldn't care about


----------



## PrincessPout

I don't think she's lying. According to the original story, she pled not guilty to all 4 counts of possession that she was charged with. That means she has had an initial court hearing. If you plead not guilty to something the legal system (in America) has to then hold a trial. Either way, her name will be in the system, even if she cut a deal and charges were dropped. Something like this would be hard to hide.


----------



## Freckles1

Mariah just walked into The Polo Lounge at The Beverly Hills Hotel. Black dress red leather jacket. She looks good. Gotta be honest. She looks good.


----------



## Sassys

Freckles1 said:


> Mariah just walked into The Polo Lounge at The Beverly Hills Hotel. Black dress red leather jacket. She looks good. Gotta be honest. She looks good.



No pics?!?!


----------



## Tivo

Freckles1 said:


> Mariah just walked into The Polo Lounge at The Beverly Hills Hotel. Black dress red leather jacket. She looks good. Gotta be honest. She looks good.


Pictures???


----------



## Lounorada

Freckles1 said:


> Mariah just walked into The Polo Lounge at The Beverly Hills Hotel. Black dress red leather jacket. She looks good.* Gotta be honest. She looks good*.


----------



## Freckles1

There was no time!! I had just sat back down at our table and she walked in with Stella and a body guard that I'm sure goes by the name Tiny [emoji23][emoji23]. He sat at a table In The bar while Mariah and a Stella were immediately escorted back into the dining room on the left past the piano. Btw Stella is scary!!


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> There was no time!! I had just sat back down at our table and she walked in with Stella and a body guard that I'm sure goes by the name Tiny [emoji23][emoji23]. He sat at a table In The bar while Mariah and a Stella were immediately escorted back into the dining room on the left past the piano. *Btw Stella is scary!!*



How so?


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> How so?



JMO but she looked like she wanted someone to approach Mariah so she could give them a nice shove. She definitely doesn't want anyone coming near Mariah. Again just the vibes I was feeling.


----------



## PrincessPout

She was there having dinner with a child actor, Hunter Fischer. Mariah does have a deal with Hallmark and she has, stupidly in my opinion, formed a production company with Stella. So maybe, they're trying to cast him in a movie.


----------



## Freckles1

There you go. Saw that little fella and his mom too. Think they were from Dallas?


----------



## mkr

She forgot to put makeup between her boobies.


----------



## onearth

That god damn ugly dog necklace.


----------



## berrydiva

onearth said:


> That god damn ugly dog necklace.


Tell 'em why you mad...lol. What'd Mariah do to you?


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> JMO but she looked like she wanted someone to approach Mariah so she could give them a nice shove. She definitely doesn't want anyone coming near Mariah. Again just the vibes I was feeling.



So that's what they mean about her being "fiercely  protective" of Mariah.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Tell 'em why you mad...lol. What'd Mariah do to you?


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Tell 'em why you mad...lol. What'd Mariah do to you?



[emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been inseparable since confirming their relationship last month.

And Mariah Carey couldn't have looked happier as she headed out with her new boyfriend Bryan Tanaka to celebrate St Patrick's Day at Catch in West Hollywood, LA on Friday.

The singer, 47, fittingly marked the occasion by sporting a green dress - putting on a very busty display with its plunging neckline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-display-St-Patrick-s-Day.html#ixzz4bgyzLRDL


----------



## PrincessPout

She looks drunk, nothing new there, and he's subbing in for the bodyguard that's usually there to help her stand upright but has the night off. Same ole same ole.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Wow he looks extra gay in those photos. He's her fake boyfriend and she is his beard.


----------



## Sassys

Did they hire little people for the day???


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey's new romance with Bryan Tanaka has progressed rather quickly.

On Sunday the 47-year-old Without You singer brought the dancer to her family dinner at Nobu in Malibu.

Also there were her twins Monroe and Moroccan, aged five, as well as several attendants.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dinner-Bryan-Tanaka-twins.html#ixzz4bu78xzmo


----------



## Sassys

I can't even imagine having an entourage with you every fcuking place you go. That would drive me nuts!! I can't even share room with friends when I'm on vacation - I need my damn alone time.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Did they hire little people for the day???


IKR? I enjoy celebrating St. Patrick's day but hiring leprechauns is just plain weird. I can't imagine what that is like as a kid to have your parents hire leprechauns for a holiday.


----------



## PrincessPout

Sassys said:


> I can't even imagine having an entourage with you every fcuking place you go. That would drive me nuts!! I can't even share room with friends when I'm on vacation - I need my damn alone time.



I can't imagine going out to eat every week just so I could have an excuse to call the paparazzi. Just watching this constant side show attraction is more than enough.


----------



## bagnutt

arnott said:


> I'd prefer the latter to be honest!              IMO no amount of money would be worth being with this:


Totally getting a peter griffin vibe from this pic!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sasha2012

I can see her areola. This woman-child will be 47 next week....


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sasha2012 said:


> I can see her areola. This woman-child will be 47 next week....



Why did you point that out!  I hadn't noticed.  Now I can't unseeeeee!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bagnutt said:


> Totally getting a peter griffin vibe from this pic!
> View attachment 3640809



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Who's shopping for her at Fashion Nova?!


----------



## Lounorada

That jacket is cute, the dress is a mess.
She doesn't look as bloated as she normally does.


----------



## arnott

Happy Anniversary Mariah!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## HandbagDiva354

^^^Read the body language. If I was with my man in Paradise we would definitely be a lot closer, He`s sitting there like he`s her little brother


----------



## Shoppinmel

Sasha2012 said:


> They've been inseparable since confirming their relationship last month.
> 
> And Mariah Carey couldn't have looked happier as she headed out with her new boyfriend Bryan Tanaka to celebrate St Patrick's Day at Catch in West Hollywood, LA on Friday.
> 
> The singer, 47, fittingly marked the occasion by sporting a green dress - putting on a very busty display with its plunging neckline.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-display-St-Patrick-s-Day.html#ixzz4bgyzLRDL



lol they're not even holding hands. He's holding her wrist in one pic and looks like he's escorting her in another. If he was my new hunk I'd be holding that hand tight.


----------



## PrincessPout

Shoppinmel said:


> lol they're not even holding hands. He's holding her wrist in one pic and looks like he's escorting her in another. If he was my new hunk I'd be holding that hand tight.



Bryan always looks like a poor imitation stand-in of the bodyguard that holds her hand to the car and then chauffeurs her home. I don't understand why Mariah goes the fake relationship route. Not only is it a pointless waste of time, she's not convincing at all.


----------



## sdkitty

she has talent but no class.....she's becoming a charicature....feel sorry for her kids.  They have plenty of material things but probably little stability.  She's so busy looking at herself and posing.


----------



## Sassys

Brian's contract is up.

*'His endgame was fame': Mariah Carey, 46, and Bryan Tanaka, 33, 'SPLIT following his insane jealousy over her relationship with Nick Cannon... as she grew tired of footing the bill for his lavish sprees'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4397290/Mariah-Carey-Bryan-Tanaka-SPLIT.html*


----------



## mkr

Shocker.


----------



## Sassys

When did she release an album for them in order to renew

*Mariah Carey renews Epic Records deal

Epic Records has recommitted to Mariah Carey, announcing Monday a new joint partnership between the singer’s Butterfly MC Records and the Sony Music Entertainment label as well as a long-awaited studio album due out “later this year.” Terms of the partnership were not disclosed.

The deal seemingly puts to rest rumors that Carey’s recording contract was in jeopardy. The five-time Grammy winner was signed by Epic Records chairman-CEO LA Reid in 2016, with whom she worked on 2005’s multi-platinum-selling album “The Emancipation of Mimi” (recorded and released while Reid was running Universal Music label Island Def Jam).

Carey launched her career at Sony’s Columbia Records in 1990, when she scored the first of her five consecutive Billboard Hot 100 No. 1 hits (“Vision of Love,” “Love Takes Time,” “Someday,” “I Don’t Wanna Cry” and “Emotions”).

Said Reid in a statement: “To continue working with Mariah Carey at Epic has been another rewarding chapter of my career. Mariah’s incomparable talents as a singer, with her vocal range that is nothing short of legendary, are matched by her brilliance as a songwriter, producer, and performer par excellence. Mariah’s chart records have established her enduring place in music history, a position that is cherished and supported by her loyal fans worldwide. I look forward to building upon all of Mariah’s success for years to come.”

Added Carey: “I am putting my heart and soul into making more new music. I am so thrilled for this next chapter and to continue working with, and for, everyone that I love.”

The partnership comes on the heels of several headline-grabbing months for Carey. In December, the singer launched “Mariah’s World,” a docuseries on E!; famously endured technical complications live on ABC’s “Dick Clark’s New Year’s Rockin’ Eve with Ryan Seacrest”; broke off her engagement to Australian billionaire James Packer; and announced, then postponed, a tour with Lionel Richie. Carey is also headlining a Las Vegas residency at the Colosseum at Caesars Palace, to which she’s set to return in July.


http://pagesix.com/2017/04/10/mariah-carey-renews-epic-records-deal/
*


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Brian's contract is up.
> 
> *'His endgame was fame': Mariah Carey, 46, and Bryan Tanaka, 33, 'SPLIT following his insane jealousy over her relationship with Nick Cannon... as she grew tired of footing the bill for his lavish sprees'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4397290/Mariah-Carey-Bryan-Tanaka-SPLIT.html*


Thank the Lord!


----------



## PrincessPout

*Big Gasp!* 

They broke up?! 

*Clutches imaginary pearls!*

I'm so shocked!

Said no one ever lol


----------



## sdkitty

I highly doubt the BF was "insanely jealous".....probably sounds good for her to say that
I imagine he may be relieved to not have to service her anymore (if he was doing so)


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I highly doubt the BF was "insanely jealous".....probably sounds good for her to say that
> I imagine he may be relieved to not have to service her anymore (if he was doing so)


First the billionaire BF was jealous of the back up dancer and now the back up dancer is jealous of the ex husband.

Mimi's manager needs to hire a new writer to come up with better story lines.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> First the billionaire BF was jealous of the back up dancer and now the back up dancer is jealous of the ex husband.
> 
> Mimi's manager needs to hire a new writer to come up with better story lines.


well you know she's so fabulous who wouldn't be jealous of her?


----------



## arnott

No more cute couple pictures?!


----------



## Sasha2012

A break-up after a recent break-up is as dizzying as an amusement park ride.

But Mariah Carey didn't let that stop her as she treated her friends and family to a Disneyland excursion on Thursday.

The 47-year-old enjoyed some fun and relaxation after ending her romance with Bryan Tanaka, which occurred shortly after her split from former fiancé James Packer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-Disneyland-recent-split.html#ixzz4eAuI8j1V


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She almost looks normal. Is she back together with Nick?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PrincessPout said:


> *Big Gasp!*
> 
> They broke up?!
> 
> *Clutches imaginary pearls!*
> 
> I'm so shocked!
> 
> Said no one ever lol



LoL...both of them have real boyfriends now.


----------



## Sassys

Holy Sh$t she has on flats


----------



## Myluvmaya

Sassys said:


> Holy Sh$t she has on flats



...AND her tittz are covered


----------



## mkr

She's wering flats and people still have to hold her up.


----------



## poopsie

She even has to hold onto others in flip flops?


----------



## Myluvmaya

Well that's the wine making her a little tipsy


----------



## Sassys

Last time we saw her in those slides


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> A break-up after a recent break-up is as dizzying as an amusement park ride.
> 
> But Mariah Carey didn't let that stop her as she treated her friends and family to a Disneyland excursion on Thursday.
> 
> The 47-year-old enjoyed some fun and relaxation after ending her romance with Bryan Tanaka, which occurred shortly after her split from former fiancé James Packer.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-Disneyland-recent-split.html#ixzz4eAuI8j1V



She looks good minus the necklace and flannel tied around her waist.


----------



## Tivo

She looks drunk


----------



## HandbagDiva354

arnott said:


> No more* fake* cute couple pictures?!



I made a correction for you


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Holy Sh$t she has on flats


----------



## Sassys




----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3669701



Not what I'd wear to paint Easter eggs but at least she's covered up.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Both of them are wacky but somehow when they are together they seem normal.


----------



## New-New

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Both of them are wacky but somehow when they are together they seem normal.


Tru. Honestly I'm happy they can work together without animus to co parent. Can't say that about a lot of divorced parents out there.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Am I the only one hoping she and Nick get back together? I miss "Down-to- Earth" Mariah,.. "drunk" Mariah is getting tiresome. And I miss fun Nick...now he`s wearing turbans and acting belligerent.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Not what I'd wear to paint Easter eggs but at least she's covered up.


Same as when she posted a video of her cooking spaghetti sauce and there was no mess around her.  Not even a splash on the counter. Just a pot on the stove and Mimi stirring.

Do you think she hung around to paint an egg, after the photo was taken?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Same as when she posted a video of her cooking spaghetti sauce and there was no mess around her.  Not even a splash on the counter. Just a pot on the stove and Mimi stirring.
> 
> Do you think she hung around to paint an egg, after the photo was taken?



LOL, To her defense. I never have a mess when I cook spaghetti sauce. I keep the fire very low.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> LOL, To her defense. I never have a mess when I cook spaghetti sauce. I keep the fire very low.


But did you chop anything?  Slice an onion or some parsley? Was there a splash from the crushed tomatoes on the counter? Did some freshly grated Parmesan not make the bowl?  Is the left over bottle of red cooking wine still hanging around?

Her counter was immaculate. No sign that any cooking was done.  And I think she was wearing a gown.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> But did you chop anything?  Slice an onion or some parsley? Was there a splash from the crushed tomatoes on the counter? Did some freshly grated Parmesan not make the bowl?  Is the left over bottle of red cooking wine still hanging around?
> 
> Her counter was immaculate. No sign that any cooking was done.  And I think she was wearing a gown.



Darling, that's what the maid is for. These accusations are all so bleak lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Darling, that's what the maid is for. These accusations are all so bleak lol



To be fair, I don't think the maid was waiting at mariah's elbow to clean up her mess. 

Also: this whole thread is bleak.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> But did you chop anything?  Slice an onion or some parsley? Was there a splash from the crushed tomatoes on the counter? Did some freshly grated Parmesan not make the bowl?  Is the left over bottle of red cooking wine still hanging around?
> 
> Her counter was immaculate. No sign that any cooking was done.  And I think she was wearing a gown.


Most people who come into my kitchen think I never cook as well. I clean as I go, clean the kitchen nightly...I hate dirty kitchens.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> But did you chop anything?  Slice an onion or some parsley? Was there a splash from the crushed tomatoes on the counter? Did some freshly grated Parmesan not make the bowl?  Is the left over bottle of red cooking wine still hanging around?
> 
> Her counter was immaculate. No sign that any cooking was done.  And I think she was wearing a gown.


I have come to expect Mariah to cook wearing a gown.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## 1249dcnative

She must be drinking to numb the pain that MUST be in her feet the way those shoes are cutting at them. Her left toe is almost completely out of the shoe.


----------



## Sassys

I wonder if Stella is making her live in LA. Mimi loathes LA. Nick moved to NYC because she disliked it so much.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her kids are cute...that's all I can say.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey may be on the lookout for her next dream lover now that she's single again.

The Touch My Body singer put her famous curves on display Tuesday night as she was ushered into Catch LA by an assistant. The chanteuse walked into the Los Angeles hot spot in a tiny black miniskirt, showing off her tanned and toned legs.

This comes one week after the 47-year-old siren split from her dancer beau Bryan Tanaka, 34.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ariah-Carey-shows-LA-split.html#ixzz4ejdr36up


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Idc. I love her for life.


----------



## mkr

I like her hair curly.


----------



## New-New

BagOuttaHell said:


> Idc. I love her for life.


She seems like she's always a bottle of wine deep at all times and like with how many of my days go I wish I could do the same


----------



## berrydiva

Those look like the Chanel sunnies I just bought...they are my absolute fave. I stunt!


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> Most people who come into my kitchen think I never cook as well. I clean as I go, clean the kitchen nightly...I hate dirty kitchens.



I do too for the most part... drilled into me by my mom.  But she is overboard with it.  When I'm visiting and helping her she's literally cleaning before I can finish a mess.  Like if I'm running the beater, she'll come under my arms and wipe around the bowl.  I'm like woman let me finish first lol!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

The way she holds her hands cracks me up every time.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I do too for the most part... drilled into me by my mom.  But she is overboard with it.  When I'm visiting and helping her she's literally cleaning before I can finish a mess.  Like if I'm running the beater, she'll come under my arms and wipe around the bowl.  I'm like woman let me finish first lol!!


----------



## Lounorada

Her 'manager' is one tacky, plastic looking mess...


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah spent $34K on her manager’s birthday gift*
Mariah Carey threw a surprise birthday party for her manager Stella Bulochnikov at Catch LA.

The diva gifted the birthday girl, 44, a $34,000 Louis Vuitton trunk.

“She wheeled it out of the back room and carried sparklers. She was followed by waitresses with more sparklers and Champagne,” a spy said.

Carey’s tunes played for the intimate crowd that included Bulochnikov’s dad.

“Stella was all smiles from beginning to end. Her daughters even gave her a Balenciaga bag,” the source said.

“The most exquisite girl inside and out with such a beautiful and festive soul. You give life to everything you touch. #mimi #family #rideordie #f–kingloveyou @mariahcarey,” the thankful birthday girl captioned a photo.

http://pagesix.com/2017/04/19/mariah-carey-bought-her-manager-a-34k-birthday-gift/


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sassys said:


>



They look like 2 drunk Peg Bundy`s


----------



## afsweet

that's a pretty sweet birthday gift.


----------



## poopsie

Does she have Flintstone feet? None of her shoes seem to fit


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> None of her shoes seem to fit


Whatever do you mean?  lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Young Mariah from 1990 is like a breath of fresh air.













Tumblr


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Young Mariah from 1990 is like a breath of fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblr


She looks so cute here.  Of course she can't help it she's older now but it's the lack of gracefulness that's the problem IMO


----------



## Tivo

poopsie said:


> Does she have Flintstone feet? None of her shoes seem to fit


She has really wide feet.


----------



## Sasha2012

sdkitty said:


> She looks so cute here.  Of course she can't help it she's older now but it's the lack of gracefulness that's the problem IMO


I agree. I think Mariah looks good and actually youthful for 47 but they way she carried herself and dresses is stagnant. She has never been a fashionista but ever since she bought herself a new chest circa 1999 she has been a tacky mess. Don't get me wrong she has had good moments in the last 18 years but her drinking has left her bloated, Her weight always fluctuates because it's clear she doesn't work out, she seemingly just gets lipo every summer. She needs an intervention and a make over.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> I agree. I think Mariah looks good and actually youthful for 47 but they way she carried herself and dresses is stagnant. She has never been a fashionista but ever since she bought herself a new chest circa 1999 she has been a tacky mess. Don't get me wrong she has had good moments in the last 18 years but her drinking has left her bloated, Her weight always fluctuates because it's clear she doesn't work out, she seemingly just gets lipo every summer. She needs an intervention and a make over.


to me she looks trashy and wears clothes that are too small


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> The way she holds her hands cracks me up every time.



 @ the pinky!


----------



## Sassys

Dinner with Nick and kids


----------



## Sassys




----------



## afsweet

is she wearing pantyhose with her nightgown? 

seeing the whole family together is really endearing. when she's with her crew she just looks like a mess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Just stay together.


----------



## knasarae

Man I really did like her a Nick together. *sigh*  When I see those throwback pics of Mariah I see just how much Monroe looks like her.


----------



## LavenderIce

stephc005 said:


> is she wearing pantyhose with her nightgown?
> 
> *seeing the whole family together is really endearing. when she's with her crew she just looks like a mess.*


ITA.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sassys said:


> Dinner with Nick and kids
> 
> View attachment 3674037
> View attachment 3674038
> View attachment 3674039
> View attachment 3674040
> View attachment 3674041
> 
> View attachment 3674042
> View attachment 3674043



I think they balance out each other`s crazy. When they are together they both look normal.
Mariah`s even walking without assistance.


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think they balance out each other`s crazy. When they are together they both look normal.
> *Mariah`s even walking without assistance*.


----------



## jennlt

poopsie said:


> Does she have Flintstone feet? None of her shoes seem to fit



Yabba Dabba Doo!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I will always have a crush on young Mariah.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her toyboy ex Bryan Tanaka was reportedly jealous over her close relationship with her former flame Nick Cannon.

And with him firmly out of the picture, Mariah Carey enjoyed a second night out in a row with her ex husband - sparking rumours of a possible romantic reconciliation after they split in 2014 following six years of marriage.

The powerhouse vocalist, 47, dressed to accentuate her busty assets as she joined the TV personality, 36 - with whom she shares 5-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan - for a dinner at Nobu Malibu on Friday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Nick-Cannon-enjoy-dinner.html#ixzz4f0YKloQo


----------



## mkr

She looks pretty good here.  She usually doesn't look drunk with Nick but she does here.  But her face looks nice and I like the curls.


----------



## pukasonqo

why is he wearing a turban??


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> why is he wearing a turban??


The question everyone has been asking.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pukasonqo said:


> why is he wearing a turban??



Bad hair day


----------



## Myluvmaya

pukasonqo said:


> why is he wearing a turban??



Maybe he's a genie


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> She looks pretty good here.  She usually doesn't look drunk with Nick but she does here.  But her face looks nice and I like the curls.



Hmmm. She has said in interviews Nick prefers her hair curly


----------



## Tivo

pukasonqo said:


> why is he wearing a turban??


He looks ridiculous.


----------



## PrincessPout

Sasha2012 said:


> I agree. I think Mariah looks good and actually youthful for 47 but they way she carried herself and dresses is stagnant. She has never been a fashionista but ever since she bought herself a new chest circa 1999 she has been a tacky mess. Don't get me wrong she has had good moments in the last 18 years but her drinking has left her bloated, *Her weight always fluctuates because it's clear she doesn't work out, she seemingly just gets lipo every summer.* She needs an intervention and a make over.



I have never understood her grudge against exercise. She'll have these "yeah fitness" bursts like back when she was promoting her album Mariah Carey, before she and Nick tied the knot, and after she had the twins but it never lasts long term. She can afford the best trainers and a personal chef to make healthy meals. She doesn't even have to be a size two, just a good maintainable weight. I think the weight she was at in 2012 was good.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PrincessPout said:


> I have never understood her grudge against exercise. She'll have these "yeah fitness" bursts like back when she was promoting her album Mariah Carey, before she and Nick tied the knot, and after she had the twins but it never lasts long term. She can afford the best trainers and a personal chef to make healthy meals. She doesn't even have to be a size two, just a good maintainable weight. I think the weight she was at in 2012 was good.



Mariah does exercise


----------



## Sassys

PrincessPout said:


> I have never understood her grudge against exercise. She'll have these "yeah fitness" bursts like back when she was promoting her album Mariah Carey, before she and Nick tied the knot, and after she had the twins but it never lasts long term. She can afford the best trainers and a personal chef to make healthy meals. She doesn't even have to be a size two, just a good maintainable weight. I think the weight she was at in 2012 was good.



Of course she works out lol


----------



## PrincessPout

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Mariah does exercise



LOL silly me. I forgot. 

Ugh! This picture still gives me nightmares. I wish she had one person to tell her when stuff, like this, is just not a good look.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## PrincessPout

Her face looks better this outing. She's looked genuinely happy these three outings. No comment on the clothing.

 The kids are always so cute. Rocky looks so cute with his big smile and Monroe is not here for the cameras as usual lol.


----------



## Tivo

PrincessPout said:


> LOL silly me. I forgot.
> 
> Ugh! This picture still gives me nightmares. I wish she had one person to tell her when stuff, like this, is just not a good look.


My question is how does SHE not know this?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PrincessPout said:


> Her face looks better this outing. She's looked genuinely happy these three outings. No comment on the clothing.
> 
> The kids are always so cute. Rocky looks so cute with his big smile and Monroe is not here for the cameras as usual lol.



I agree. The kids look happy too.


----------



## PrincessPout

Tivo said:


> My question is how does SHE not know this?



Great question. Now, when you find the answer to it, let me know


----------



## afsweet

i hope they reconcile. she definitely beams when she's around him and the kids.


----------



## loves

she is one of my favourite singers, ever since her first song and album. she has the most lovely glowy complexion and i love her hair. neck down though... girl should just embrace her shape and stop dressing like she's a 120lb nymphette. she reminds me of a singing sausage. always tightly encased.
she has so much potential and resources to have really great style but i guess you can't buy taste.


----------



## PrincessPout

She glows big time when she and Nick are together, especially with the kids. I love that. She also just immediately comes down to Earth.

I'm also loving the fact that Stella and the rest are at the background when Nick's around. Any other time they’re so close on Mariah’s heels, you’d think they were her Jack Russel Terriers. At the KCA awards, Stella and her kids were there but behind him and Mariah and they didn’t walk the carpet with them as if they were a part of their family. They were also at Mr. Chows and Ah Fudge. In the video from the night Nick came to pick Mariah and the kids up from Ah Fudge, they can be seen still in the restaurant. (The outing to Nobu they were fully alone together.) However, Mariah, Nick, and the twins walked out, both times, solely with their kids, and got into Nick’s car. They may not be fully gone but they’re not in our faces, trying to steal attention, Stella’s not micromanaging Mariah and being rude to those around them, and Mariah looks comfortable and remembers that she’s a fully functional human being who can walk on her own. I’ll take it.


----------



## Jayne1

PrincessPout said:


> Her face looks better this outing. She's looked genuinely happy these three outings. No comment on the clothing.


It's the flash -- softens everything. Agree, she looks happy, but she has that big smile all the time, half the time I think she looks loopy.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3677665


I had no idea Nick had another child. The baby looks adorable.


----------



## anitalilac

Nick has another child? Did he remarried?


----------



## Sassys

anitalilac said:


> Nick has another child? Did he remarried?



Not remarried. Had a oops baby. Not with the baby's mother.


----------



## DC-Cutie

stephc005 said:


> i hope they reconcile. she definitely beams when she's around him and the kids.


I liked them together.  She didn't have to put on airs around Nick, seemed like she could just be herself..  that's refreshing in a relationship


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Not remarried. Had a oops baby. Not with the baby's mother.


if you are doing things to make babies, that's not an "oops"...  LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> if you are doing things to make babies, that's not an "oops"...  LOL



Lol. I wasn't there and don't know what went down. Just repeating and reading in between the lines on what his statement was on the matter. Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Lol. I wasn't there and don't know what went down. Just repeating and reading in between the lines on what his statement was on the matter. Lol


I guess in the grand scheme of out of wedlock babies, I would take an oops baby over a "break baby".  You know that's Gabby and D Wades situation, break baby....  allegedly.  But the internet has done the math and determined that is a lie LOL


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess in the grand scheme of out of wedlock babies, I would take an oops baby over a "break baby".  You know that's Gabby and D Wades situation, break baby....  allegedly.  But the internet has done the math and determined that is a lie LOL



I agree. I also would rather an oops baby over project twins (when you get two different women pregnant at the same time).


----------



## mkr

The baby is adorable but his name is GOLDEN CANNON.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess in the grand scheme of out of wedlock babies, I would take an oops baby over a "break baby".  You know that's Gabby and D Wades situation, break baby....  allegedly.  But the internet has done the math and determined that is a lie LOL



I lost all respect for Gabby for defending him saying they were on a break. They were photographed together during the time he got the other girl pregnant and even if they had been on a break he is nasty for having unprotected sex. Then accepting a marriage proposal after the "Break Baby". i thought she was smarter than that. This won`t be the last time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I lost all respect for Gabby for defending him saying they were on a break. They were photographed together during the time he got the other girl pregnant and even if they had been on a break he is nasty for having unprotected sex. Then accepting a marriage proposal after the "Break Baby". i thought she was smarter than that. This won`t be the last time.


Gabby was looking at the BIGGER picture.. by Bigger I mean $$$$$


----------



## HandbagDiva354

DC-Cutie said:


> Gabby was looking at the BIGGER picture.. by Bigger I mean $$$$$



I hope she has a good pre-nup or better yet NO pre nup because he`s going to cheat again.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I highly doubt the BF was "insanely jealous".....probably sounds good for her to say that
> I imagine he may be relieved to not have to service her anymore (if he was doing so)




Insanely jealous of what- Nick ain't coming for Mariah! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## PrincessPout

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I hope she has a good pre-nup or better yet NO pre nup because he`s going to cheat again.



Well, I'm not a fly on the wall but according to rumors, talk, etc. he already has been. I can't say for sure but I wouldn't be surprised. I'd be rather surprised if DWade didnt get an ironclad pre-nup that Gabby doesn't profit from much. Partly because he's going to look out for for him and partly because Gabby comes across to me as the type of woman who goes out of her way to look cool and down with anything just so she can be accepted by the guys.

Then again, I'd say she's not going to easily divorce him so I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Myluvmaya

mkr said:


> The baby is adorable but his name is GOLDEN CANNON.



Golden Sagon Cannon...

You know they're trying too hard


----------



## Sassys




----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


>


she just has bad taste.  those jeans do nothing for her and the torn look is all over the clearance racks


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sassys said:


>



I like this ..except for the toes hanging off her shoes


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really wish she'd stop letting Stella's teen daughter dress her


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>


Did she get her hoodie from Gap Kids? 
And WTF is the girl behind her wearing? What a mess.
Go home the two of you, I think you're both sleep walking.


----------



## Sassys

I just noticed she is STILL wearing that engagement ring on her right hand


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't even lie, if my engagement ring look like THAT, I'd wear it too!  LOL


----------



## mkr

If mine was that big I'd sell it!


----------



## New-New

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't even lie, if my engagement ring look like THAT, I'd wear it too!  LOL


Honestly same


----------



## terebina786

If she would swap out the clunky heels for a pair of pumps and maybe a looser tee minus the hoodie she'd look so much better.


----------



## twinkle.tink

She looks so inflamed and bloated.


----------



## pixiejenna

She suffers from kimboitis. Her clothes must be at least two sizes too small or she won't wear them. This outfit wouldn't be bad if the clothing actually fit. But since all her bits and pieces are covered it counts as a pass in my book.


----------



## PrincessPout

terebina786 said:


> If she would swap out the clunky heels for a pair of pumps and maybe a looser tee minus the hoodie she'd look so much better.



Yes, those those heels must go. I don't mind the jacket since it's a causal look but that horrible lock belt needs to go though.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## PrincessPout

Hopefully, this doesn't turn into a case of having spoken too soon but it seems that she's back to dressing in her regular tacky manner. Obviously, still tacky but no nip slips and no squeezing her boobs to death. I mean, what was that?! Those talons she's been passing off as fingernails lately, also need to go.

The Rolls-Royce she's been using for all her outings these past few days is Nick's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




She's been using it ever since they went out alone to Nobu.


----------



## afsweet

she has zero fashion sense, and i have no idea how she can wear such tight clothes all the time.


----------



## mkr

Well she's usually inebriated so she doesn't feel the fabric cutting into her skin.


----------



## Sasha2012

Amicable co-parents Nick Cannon and Mariah Carey were spotted Sunday taking their twins Moroccan and Monroe to Disneyland for their sixth birthdays.

The pop diva's been a fixture on Nick's Instagram page lately - though always with the children - and rumors are swirling that he and Mariah are back together.

Yet the comedian's denied rekindling a romance with his ex-wife, insisting as much during a full-hour guest shot on The Wendy Williams Show this past Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ck-Cannon-twins-Disneyland.html#ixzz4fr0f87zG


----------



## afsweet

only Mimi would wear high heels to disneyland lol. i truly hope they reconcile!


----------



## berrydiva

Those jeans are a mess. She and Nick need to get back together....she seems more centered around him.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Nick was clearly lying when Wendy asked him if he and Mariah were sleeping together.


----------



## PrincessPout

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Nick was clearly lying when Wendy asked him if he and Mariah were sleeping together.



I think something is going on but I said to myself before that episode even aired that if anything is going on he most likely won't admit to it.


----------



## White Orchid

These photos remind me of that Modern Family episode where Gloria walks around Disneyland in heels then ends up in fluffy slippers care of her hubby.  She looks ridiculous as ever.



Sasha2012 said:


> Amicable co-parents Nick Cannon and Mariah Carey were spotted Sunday taking their twins Moroccan and Monroe to Disneyland for their sixth birthdays.
> 
> The pop diva's been a fixture on Nick's Instagram page lately - though always with the children - and rumors are swirling that he and Mariah are back together.
> 
> Yet the comedian's denied rekindling a romance with his ex-wife, insisting as much during a full-hour guest shot on The Wendy Williams Show this past Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ck-Cannon-twins-Disneyland.html#ixzz4fr0f87zG


----------



## Sassys




----------



## HandbagDiva354

Her toes always hang over her shoes


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Her toes always hang over her shoes



That happens when you have high arches. I also have a high arch and have to put grips in my shoes, so my feet/toes don't slide over my shoes. Does not mean she is not wearing her size.


----------



## DC-Cutie

people that wear clothes in the wrong size, tend to do the same with shoes.  Arches have little to do with it in Mariah's case 

I'd love to see Jason Boldin style her.  She needs a good friend


----------



## morgan20

Yes because in every photo she looks bloated.  I couldn't cope with the too tight clothes every day....if she would just size up


----------



## LavenderIce

Ugh, the fishnets are back.


----------



## Sassys

Friendly exes Nick Cannon and Mariah Carey are in good spirits as they pose with Floyd Mayweather at the MC Records Launch Party, a joint venture with Epic Records, on Tuesday in West Hollywood.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey let it almost all hang out as she arrived for dinner at trendy Catch LA in West Hollywood on Tuesday night.

The diva was dressed in a black sleeveless number that appeared held together with silver chains across a dramatic slit from bust to thigh.

The tiny outfit strained against the star's voluptuous cleavage as she was escorted into the venue by a male companion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-black-dress-silver-chains.html#ixzz4g2mTVl60


----------



## TC1

LOL at the pic where the spray tan ends when her dress rides up. They just sprayed around the outfit?


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


These pictures though...


----------



## bisousx

I'm inspired to work out everytime I see her photos...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I was thinking she looked alright until I saw those car pics. The nude illusion that dress creates isn't bad. I'm not gonna judge her for those car pics though. Clearly, they had a a fun time at that launch party.


----------



## White Orchid

TC1 said:


> LOL at the pic where the spray tan ends when her dress rides up. They just sprayed around the outfit?


Reminds of that Cheers episode where Cliff (the mailman) comes back from the tanning salon and lifts his knee-high socks to everyone at the bar and reveals his tan line


----------



## arnott

That's Stella's daughter on the left?


----------



## Sasha2012

arnott said:


> That's Stella's daughter on the left?


Yes, the 12 year old Mishka (maybe 13 now) who runs Mariah's social media accounts.


----------



## afsweet

always so tightly wrapped. if mariah had any thigh gap she wouldn't be able to get out of that car without flashing the world.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That girl can't be 12!


----------



## berrydiva

Who's shopping for Maria at Fashion Nova? She has too much money.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sassys said:


>



OMG!!!! The 2nd pic is too funny. At first I thought a hand was coming out of the bald guy's pants. Just look at the expression on his face! But then I noticed that the hand belonged to the guy with the glasses who was behind him. He looks like he's licking his lips as he tries to cop a feel of Mariah's tush.


----------



## New-New

I love Mariah's commitment to her own aesthetic vision like she really does not give the slightest bit of a f*** and I live for it


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> *Yes, the 12 year old* Mishka (maybe 13 now) who runs Mariah's social media accounts.







Say what now? That girl is 12/13 yrs old??! Lawd, I thought that was a woman in her mid 30s


----------



## Sandi.el

Her legs look great


----------



## PrincessPout

I agree, her legs look great. I'm not digging the hair though. I hate when she covers her left eye. It just looks weird.


----------



## prettyprincess

morgan20 said:


> Yes because in every photo she looks bloated.  I couldn't cope with the too tight clothes every day....if she would just size up


Is the stomach bloating from lipo?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LavenderIce

How can that girl be 12/13?  Scary.


----------



## Sassys

LavenderIce said:


> How can that girl be 12/13?  Scary.



I know; she's 14. No way in HELL I would allow my daughter to look like that at 14. Damn shame how her mother allows this.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sassys said:


> I know; she's 14. No way in HELL I would allow my daughter to look like that at 14. Damn shame how her mother allows this.


And that Mimi allows her to run her social media. smh


----------



## PrincessPout

This is the best Mariah's face has looked in so long.


----------



## PrincessPout

LavenderIce said:


> How can that girl be 12/13?  Scary.





Sassys said:


> I know; she's 14. No way in HELL I would allow my daughter to look like that at 14. Damn shame how her mother allows this.



She looks like she is somebody's mother. At any minute, I'm expecting to see a converse clad little boy toddling behind her. In the first place, she looks too old for her supposed age and heavy makeup just makes it worse.


----------



## Jayne1

Mother and young daughter wearing coloured contacts.


----------



## afsweet

stella's cheeks are scary


----------



## TC1

So much fake tan. I cannot imagine what their clothes look like after.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

prettyprincess said:


> Is the stomach bloating from lipo?



No it's from drinking 2 bottles of wine [emoji485] every day


----------



## DC-Cutie

ALL of them look like they went to the Jersey Shore looking for and found Snooki's leftover self tanner...


----------



## Lounorada

What's with wearing these cut-out dresses with an industrial strength slip/shapewear underneath? It looks f**kin ridiculous.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for her famous womanly curves, which she never fails to show off both on and off stage.

And Mariah Carey managed to display her hourglass physique in a more casual outfit on Monday night as she headed for dinner at Nobu in LA.

The singer, 47, showcased her rounded derriere in a pair of figure-hugging jeans as she enjoyed a low-key dinner at the swanky Japanese restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hourglass-curves-jeans-LA.html#ixzz4gbv2S1OO


----------



## Sasha2012

lanasyogamama said:


> That girl can't be 12!





LavenderIce said:


> How can that girl be 12/13?  Scary.





Sassys said:


> I know; she's 14. No way in HELL I would allow my daughter to look like that at 14. Damn shame how her mother allows this.



Mishka just had her Bat Mitzvah last year, isn't that 12 for girls? Also on Mariah's show filmed last year they said she was 12. Either way 13 or 14 she still looks too grown for her age.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Mishka just had her Bat Mitzvah last year, isn't that 12 for girls? Also on Mariah's show filmed last year they said she was 12. Either way 13 or 14 she still looks too grown for her age.



Way to grown. My gut tells me both girls are brats.  I mentioned before I found a page dedicated to Roc and Roe clearly made by an insider. It had videos of the other daughter playing acting scenes with the twins and they way they were playing was not appropriate for 5yr olds.  

Bat Mizvah was May 2016 - 13yrs old (reform jews) 12 yrs old for orthodox
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_and_Bat_Mitzvah
According to Jewish law, when Jewish boys become 13 years old, they become accountable for their actions and become a bar mitzvah. *A girl becomes a bat mitzvah at the age of 12 according to Orthodox and Conservative Jews, and at the age of 13 according to Reform Jews*.[1] Prior to reaching bar mitzvah age, the child's parents hold the responsibility for the child's actions. After this age, the boys and girls bear their own responsibility for Jewish ritual law, tradition, and ethics, and are able to participate in all areas of Jewish community life. Traditionally, the father of the bar mitzvah gives thanks to God that he is no longer punished for the child's sins (Genesis Rabba, Toldot 23:11). In addition to being considered accountable for their actions from a religious perspective, b'nai mitzvah may be counted towards a minyan (prayer quorum) and may lead prayer and other religious services in the family and the community.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> What's with wearing these cut-out dresses with an industrial strength slip/shapewear underneath? It looks f**kin ridiculous.


How can she think it looks good?! And! Why is she shopping at Fashion Nova?!


----------



## Sandi.el

I wish Mariah Would let me dress her [emoji853]


----------



## morgan20

Sassys said:


> I know; she's 14. No way in HELL I would allow my daughter to look like that at 14. Damn shame how her mother allows this.



I have a fourteen year old daughter and the only make up she will use is lipstick and not very often.  I have drummed it in her head since she was small 'let your skin breathe' you have so many years ahead of you to experiment with make up.


----------



## Sasha2012

It is not easy to maintain the status of a Fantasy woman.

And it seems Mariah Carey may be getting a little help after she was spotted leaving a cosmetic surgery centre in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

The Charmbracelet beauty was looking close to her best as she showcased her knockout cleavage as she invested in herself in the well-heeled area of Los Angeles County.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-cosmetic-surgery-centre.html#ixzz4gqe2m6iW


----------



## Sandi.el

Looking like Tamar "muppet" Braxton in that second pic. Jeez [emoji37]


----------



## New-New

Just a casual daytime riviera diamond necklace for running errands lmao I love how extra she is at all times


----------



## PrincessPout

*Mother's Day 2017


















*
1. Mariah really just threw on a semi-long cardigan and is calling it a dress. LOL. BUT her breasts are not being squeezed to death, you can see some cleavage but it's not popping out at us and she just reminded us that she does own cute, non-clunky chunky heels so I don't even care.
2. Roc and Roe look so adorable and happy.
3. Nick and Mariah are looking mighty close and I'm here for it.


----------



## mkr

Nice shoes!  

There's two words I never thought I'd say in this thread.


----------



## berrydiva

She seems somewhat normal when she's with him.


----------



## White Orchid

Only Mariah would wear a necklace to rival the freaking Queen of England on a night out with the kids


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey, 47, suffers a wardrobe malfunction as she flashes skimpy thong in skintight leggings on a dinner date with twins Moroccan and Monroe*

*




*
*



*
*






*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## mkr

That hand was perfectly placed to save us all from the gag reflex.


----------



## pixiejenna

That's not a wardrobe malfunction it's called thirst.


----------



## Lounorada

She got her and makeup and hair all done, put on some diamonds only to wear that sloppy mess of an outfit...


----------



## sparkle7

she looks drunk and bloated  in the last picture


----------



## Sassys

Someone was rehired


----------



## Sassys




----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3705829
> View attachment 3705830
> View attachment 3705831


That's not cute.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3705829
> View attachment 3705830
> View attachment 3705831


----------



## PrincessPout

It was a nice break but she's back to looking and acting like trash.


----------



## mkr

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## pursecrzy

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3705829
> View attachment 3705830
> View attachment 3705831



That outfit made me gasp out loud. It's that atrocious.


----------



## Rouge H

Oh gawd, put them things away


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Someone was rehired
> 
> View attachment 3705792
> View attachment 3705793


----------



## Sasha2012

Sassys said:


> Someone was rehired
> 
> View attachment 3705792
> View attachment 3705793


When you think she has taken one step forward, she takes two steps back.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PrincessPout said:


> It was a nice break but she's back to looking and acting like trash.



I guess Nick made her mad. Now she's back to her trashy ways.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3705829
> View attachment 3705830
> View attachment 3705831


That top looks like a torture device. Well, on Mariah it does.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

no to it all!  the outfit, the shoes, the extensions and Brian!  no sis! no!


----------



## PrincessPout

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I guess Nick made her mad. Now she's back to her trashy ways.



I bet she either 1) told him she still had to do a Season 2 of Mariah's World and he wasn't here for it 2) he saw himself being sucked back into the circus that is her life and said heck no or 3) both. My money is on both.



DC-Cutie said:


> no to it all!  the outfit, the shoes, the extensions and Brian!  no sis! no!



She's 100% morphed back into the mess she was before she told this idiot to get lost. I'm not saying her face was perfect but it was looking like it was getting some semblance of normal back and her chest was put away. Now it's back to just completely looking bad, wearing clothing that a blind person can see is clearly showing her areolas, and even back to wearing that tacky necklace.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


>


----------



## arnott

Has her ass always been that big?          It looks bigger in the shot where they are looking back.


----------



## pixiejenna

Her a$$ looks photoshopped in the third pic it's wide but pretty flat in the last pic.


----------



## Sassys

Mariah Carey branded 'bananas' by movie co-star who claims she'd show up 'four hours late' and demand 'all white roses' and 'stuffed toys' in trailer

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Huebel-SLAMS-Mariah-Carey.html#ixzz4i8bizezM 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys




----------



## loves

That last outfit is all kinds of wrong.
She can certainly afford really beautiful ready-to-wear, classy ready-to-wear.
Or hire a stylist who knows how to dress her body shape and size.
That is a stunning bag but why does it look so gaudy on her? Obviously a rhetorical question.
Not *****y but she has _so much_ potential sartorially, what a waste.


----------



## berrydiva

That wig needs to go.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey is launching a beauty company with her manager*
Mariah Carey and her manager, Stella Bulochnikov, are planning to open a Beverly Hills beauty company, Page Six can exclusively reveal.

A source told us: “Mariah and Stella are opening a business together, their own beauty company that they hope will feature their own products of makeup, skin care and fragrances. They plan on opening a brick-and-mortar store in Beverly Hills and have been secretly looking at a number of retail spaces with a plan to unveil it this holiday season or next year by the latest.”

The superstar singer, Bulochnikov and their team were spotted on Thursday viewing an empty retail space on Beverly Drive, attracting the attention of the paparazzi and onlookers as they arrived.

The move comes after Carey launched a glam holiday makeup collection last year with MAC Cosmetics, which featured her trademark sparkly and champagne nude tones.

Carey’s representative didn’t comment Thursday night.

http://pagesix.com/2017/05/26/mariah-carey-is-launching-a-beauty-company/


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Stella plus beauty is an oxymoron.


----------



## afsweet

who the hell would want to look like stella...that is not a face you want on your beauty products.


----------



## PrincessPout

This is a really stupid move in my opinion. Just because her line with MAC was successful, does not mean she'll be able to just set up her own shop and be successful. Her line with MAC Cosmetics did not sell on her name alone. MAC itself is a highly established global presence, they already had a following. I also say that it's the packaging that caused most of the buyers to go ga ga over that collection,
 more than anything. MAC usually doesn't have as fabulous packaging. Had the packaging been the same but Mariah's name been no where on it, it most likely still would have sold amazingly.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


>


eww to the makeup, false lashes, hose, shoes.....she has no taste and no idea what flatters her IMO


----------



## Handbag1234

It might work if the products had tongue in cheek names such as ' make me look 18 again', 'homage to my heyday' or 'holding on in there' 

The drag queens would love it!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Handbag1234 said:


> The drag queens would love it!!




[emoji106]


----------



## Sassys

Last place she needs to be.


----------



## mkr

Cheek implants?


----------



## afsweet

that top looks hella cheap


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was watching TI and the family Hustle, Stella was listed as a producer... lordt!


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey made quite an exit as she left LA's famed The Ivy restaurant on Tuesday night.

Following dinner with a friend, the 47-year-old diva stopped and posed for photos as she left the venue.

She was seen clutching the restaurant's iconic white fence as she walked outside, accompanied by her bodyguard.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...poses-photos-leaves-Ivy-LA.html#ixzz4ihHruws6


----------



## berrydiva

That wig or extensions or whatever is happening on her head is a mess....not Beyonce level mess but still a mess....


----------



## mkr

She's all smiles cuz she made it down all three steps!


----------



## peppermintpatty

She really lost weight when she was engaged to James Packer. I think she looks like she has gained it all back...


----------



## arnott

I want Bryan to be in her next music video with the 2 of them doing some sexy dance together!


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> I want Bryan to be in her next music video with the 2 of them doing some sexy dance together!



I do not want to see Mimi do some sexy dance.


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> I want Bryan to be in her next music video with the 2 of them doing some sexy dance together!


Sorry hun, the days of Mariah being sexy are long gone.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the last time we saw sexy Mariah was in the We Belong Together video...


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah was never sexy IMO lol.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Mariah was never sexy IMO lol.


She went from sweet and innocent to over the top sexy.  Which isn't sexy.


----------



## sdkitty

IMO she's overrated.  I understand she has a voice with great range but her behavior and looks are overshadowing her talent these days.  Andy Cohen on WWHL is one of my guilty pleasures.  He gushes over her as if she's the greatest thing ever.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> IMO she's overrated.  I understand she has a voice with great range but her behavior and looks are overshadowing her talent these days.  Andy Cohen on WWHL is one of my guilty pleasures.  He gushes over her as if she's the greatest thing ever.


Well she does have one of the best voices ever in music so he's not that off. If you think Mariah is overrated, then who do you think isn't?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## morgan20

Slightly better Mariah


----------



## Hobbsy

She looks like a little sausage in a casing.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> the last time we saw sexy Mariah was in the We Belong Together video...




My favourite song of hers!


----------



## LavenderIce

morgan20 said:


> Slightly better Mariah



I'm thankful for the baby steps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> IMO she's overrated.  I understand she has a voice with great range but her behavior and looks are overshadowing her talent these days.  Andy Cohen on WWHL is one of my guilty pleasures.  He gushes over her as if she's the greatest thing ever.


overrated?  she's one of the best selling artist of all times.  Not to many today can hit the octaves like she did.

fast forward to the trainwreck we have on our hands today and I'm sad for her.  Her voice will never be the same, she's walking around in cheap mall rat fashion and just a mess.


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> overrated?  she's one of the best selling artist of all times.  Not to many today can hit the octaves like she did.
> 
> fast forward to the trainwreck we have on our hands today and I'm sad for her.  Her voice will never be the same, she's walking around in cheap mall rat fashion and just a mess.


yes, I agree with you
she was great but today she's a mess......so she's currently not deserving of the status some still give her IMO


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Jesus Christ.


----------



## afsweet

some of her clothes would be cute if they were actually her size and styled differently. she's constantly squeezing into clothes 3 sizes too small for her.


----------



## TC1

I don't understand how paparazzi can make any money off her pics. She hasn't done anything noteworthy musically in a long time. I don't find her and her boy toy to be interesting in the least...so I'm surprised she's papped so often....I mean, I know it's her that calls them but it doesn't mean they have to show up


----------



## mkr

The bodyguard had to point out that step for her.  He may have saved her life.


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> I don't understand how paparazzi can make any money off her pics. She hasn't done anything noteworthy musically in a long time. I don't find her and her boy toy to be interesting in the least...so I'm surprised she's papped so often....I mean, I know it's her that calls them but it doesn't mean they have to show up



It's a gamble for the paps. She's a disaster these days and if some lucky photographer gets a shot of her in an embarrassing situation he'll be able to pay his bills for a year.


----------



## sdkitty

the boy toy is kinda cute.  I'm sure he's with her because she's so cute too - with those tight clothes, high heels, etc.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ.







Her clothes are so tight (especially those jeans), that i'm amazed that she is standing upright and hasn't passed-out, due to lack of blood circulation.
I couldn't imagine wearing clothes that are too small like that, ugh comfort is key. Just size-up, for gods sake.
Mariah is like Khloe Kardashians old sister nowadays, sometimes I think i'm in the wrong thread becasue they are so alike. SMH.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Her clothes are so tight (especially those jeans), that i'm amazed that she is standing upright and hasn't passed-out, due to lack of blood circulation.
> I couldn't imagine wearing clothes that are too small like that, ugh comfort is key. Just size-up, for gods sake.
> Mariah is like Khloe Kardashians old sister nowadays, sometimes I think i'm in the wrong thread becasue they are so alike. SMH.



Maybe she wants to be one of them. She did take Kourtney's nanny, goes to Epione now, lived in their neighborhood and Kim had Nick first lol


----------



## morgan20

The like those boots


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Maybe she wants to be one of them. She did take Kourtney's nanny, goes to Epione now, lived in their neighborhood and Kim had Nick first lol


----------



## berrydiva

This is not a look at all!


----------



## sdkitty

it's kind of pathetic...here is this talented woman, 47 years old, trying to look like a sexy 20-something and failing.
She is pretty enough but just so trashy


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Chloe_chick999

That mannequin is giving her the side-eye in the last pic, lol!


----------



## TC1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That mannequin is giving her the side-eye in the last pic, lol!


Even the mannequin could see through those leggings and see the tags


----------



## berrydiva

I don't get it....why wear underwear. She looks stupid.


----------



## gillianna

How much do you think her walker to hold her up purse carrier gets paid?


----------



## legaldiva

She often looks so bloated, puffy and stuffed into her clothes unnecessarily.


----------



## Sassys

My feet hurt just looking at her feet squeezed into those shoes.


----------



## DeannaLee

Has anyone noticed she carries a bag more frequently than she used to? I remember on Home Shopping years ago she stated that she doesn't like carrying bags much, but I see her doing it more and more. Makes me wonder what's in there.

Can anyone identify the bags she carries in these picks? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I believe the second is a Louboutin, but I'm not sure.


----------



## arnott

Her jeans look like they're about to burst!


----------



## nycmom

DeannaLee said:


> Has anyone noticed she carries a bag more frequently than she used to? I remember on Home Shopping years ago she stated that she doesn't like carrying bags much, but I see her doing it more and more. Makes me wonder what's in there.
> 
> Can anyone identify the bags she carries in these picks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726403
> View attachment 3726404
> 
> 
> I believe the second is a Louboutin, but I'm not sure.



The first one looks like Tom Ford Natalia


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ.


she has a way of making very expensive bags look cheap just by carrying them and wearing her trashy ill-fitting clothes


----------



## New-New

DeannaLee said:


> Has anyone noticed she carries a bag more frequently than she used to? I remember on Home Shopping years ago she stated that she doesn't like carrying bags much, but I see her doing it more and more. Makes me wonder what's in there.
> 
> Can anyone identify the bags she carries in these picks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726403
> View attachment 3726404
> 
> 
> I believe the second is a Louboutin, but I'm not sure.


The second is definitely a Christian Louboutin bag


----------



## DeannaLee

Thanks. I looked up Tom Ford Natalia and it does look like that. I like her bag collection, but as someone else mentioned, her outfits usually make them look cheap. She doesn't showcase them well, unlike Celine Dion or others. It's sad cause, when her makeup, hair and outfit are on point, Mimi looks fantastic to me.

The Kardashians are another group that can make a gorgeous bag look awful. Her style reminds me of them.


----------



## arnott

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That mannequin is giving her the side-eye in the last pic, lol!



I had to go back and check!


----------



## DC-Cutie

in the last struggle outfit pic, from the neck down it looks like Stella...


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> in the last struggle outfit pic, from the neck down it looks like Stella...



Struggle outfit!            Does she have a stylist?


----------



## White Orchid

Her dress suggests she rolled out of club drunk and fell on the pavement.  She looks so cheap, ugh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Struggle outfit!            Does she have a stylist?


Yeah... Stella's daughter


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah... Stella's daughter



Are you serious?      And why am I not surprised?


----------



## luv2bling

Sassys said:


>



She looks like a washed up alcoholic!  He's not holding her up because of the shoes!   So much talent and beauty - gone down the bottle!  She needs help!


----------



## luv2bling

White Orchid said:


> Her dress suggests she rolled out of club drunk and fell on the pavement.  She looks so cheap, ugh.


----------



## Sassys

Spain


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Spain


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah looking like my Aunt after stuffing her face and drinking at the family reunion and her man has to hold her hand out to the car...  turrible!

I can't believe it's come to this.  I would LOVE for her to hire Jason Bolden to totally revamp her style.  He can help her dress for her current size.  Not her current size trying to squeeze into her "Honey" days size


----------



## Sassys




----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah looking like my Aunt after stuffing her face and drinking at the family reunion and her man has to hold her hand out to the car...  turrible!
> 
> I can't believe it's come to this.  I would LOVE for her to hire Jason Bolden to totally revamp her style.  He can help her dress for her current size.  Not her current size trying to squeeze into her "Honey" days size



she looks bad....and that poor guy carrying her purse....eww


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


>


gets worse and worse....maybe she's about to hit bottom


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Spain





Sassys said:


>


----------



## luv2bling

sdkitty said:


> gets worse and worse....maybe she's about to hit bottom


I agree.   I think that's what will need to happen before she gets help.


----------



## Handbag1234

Sassys said:


> Jesus Christ.


Wonder Woman wants her boots back


----------



## berrydiva

That mess on her head needs to go.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Looking at Mariah _almost_ makes me want to be less of a champagne lush. That alcohol bloat ain't cute and neither are those get ups.

It's a shame how she's tarnished her legacy.


----------



## luv2bling

berrydiva said:


> That mess on her head needs to go.*...along with everything else!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Looking at Mariah _almost_ makes me want to be less of a champagne lush


_almost!  _


----------



## Sassys

My heart breaks 

https://instagram.com/p/BVkxWA8lo_Y/


----------



## mkr




----------



## pixiejenna

Omg the look on the faces of the audience priceless!


----------



## onearth

Looking back at her life i feel bad for her. We are seeing the side effects of her childhood, Tommy and fame. 
No doubt she's on something heavy. This is not just alcohol anymore.


----------



## berrydiva

A complete mess. She was trying to avoid that note at the end. I don't get why she refuses to just rearrange the instrumentals so she can sing in an octave that suits her. She had such an amazing voice too...just sad what has become of her talent.


----------



## onearth

Stella is keeping her drugged up because the day Mariah gets sober it's a wrap.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> My heart breaks
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BVkxWA8lo_Y/



This is sad. She should be retired and  basking in her past slay like the Untouchable Queen she is (or was). 

This is what happens when you surround yourself with ass kissers to keep your fragile ego intact. A real one would've been told her to hang it up.


----------



## luv2bling

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Looking at Mariah almost makes me want to be less of a champagne lush*. That alcohol bloat ain't cute and neither are those get ups.
> 
> It's a shame how she's tarnished her legacy.



OMG - ROFL.  at the bolded, especially the underlined.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> My heart breaks
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BVkxWA8lo_Y/



The girl in the grey!     

Mariah looks really wide from the side there.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> My heart breaks
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BVkxWA8lo_Y/







She's a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's a shame when even your backup singers can't save you!  she is a complete and total mess.  I was watching an interview once with Aretha Franklin where she said that she is always resting AND training her voice.  You have to find the balance or your will loose it.  Same with Celine Dion.   Mariah just don't give a damn
She should hang up the mic, retire, raise the kids and just live her life.


----------



## Sassys

*‘Borderline abusive’ Mariah Carey slammed by co-star*
Cedric Yarbrough is spilling the tea on Mariah Carey‘s diva behavior.

One day after Will Ferrell appeared on “Late Night With Seth Meyers” and talked about Carey’s behavior on set of his new movie, “The House,” co-star Yarbrough wrote on Facebook Wednesday evening that Carey “ruined” her cameo, which has since been cut from the film.

“Okay since Will Ferrell is talking, I’ma talk-ing. Yeah, a real funny cameo was SUPPOSED to happen in the new film #TheHouse with the superstar Mariah Carey. But it was ruined by superstar Mariah Carey. The film takes place in a suburban home but is made into a ‘Casino’. Why not have Mariah be an act in the casino? Funny idea,” Yarbrough explained. “It’s rumored that she eventually showed up to set. This is true. But after waiting for her for 3-4 hours!”

Carey, 47, also allegedly told the cast and crew how she wanted things done.

“While we waited the director & team had the idea of doing a stunt that Mariah’s body double would do now & bring in Mariah to match it. They do the stunt. All goes well. When Mariah finally showed up she refused to match the stunt. ‘Darling, I would never do it that way…’. I heard her say those exact words,” he recalled. “She then requested a large fan for her hair to be blown around and a camera that would be above her, basically a crane shot.

“This lady was unprofessional & borderline abusive to our director, who tried his best to appease her every wish.”

Yarbrough, 44, used his Facebook rant to teach Carey — and up-and-coming actors — a lesson, one he hopes Carey will take to heart.

“In the acting community, it’s not very good form to ‘tell’ on your fellow actors. They could be having a bad day, going through some personal things, & maybe Mariah was, I don’t know. But I do know that our crew didn’t deserve that, our director didn’t,” he wrote, noting he had just finished filming “Speechless” for 10 hours. But “This kind of behavior just isn’t cool.”

Yarbrough admitted to leaving out the “worst part” of her behavior, joking he’d only tell people in person whom he deemed worthy.

“For you young actors, be on time, know your homework, but be courteous and respectful. For us old heads, the same,” he advised. “This kind of behavior should be called out for what it is. I miss ‘I had a vision of love’ Mariah. Be a damn professional.”

Carey’s rep didn’t immediately return a request for comment.

http://pagesix.com/2017/06/22/borderline-abusive-mariah-carey-slammed-by-co-star/


----------



## mkr

Mariah is just too fabulous for these peasants.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Where is Dr Drew?? 
She needs an intervention.


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Where is Dr Drew??
> She needs an intervention.



Please. Dr. Drew is weak. Mariah would shut his a$$ down in a second. Stella would eat him alive. Dr. Drew can't even handle some trashy teen moms; no way in hell he could handle Mariah.

Iyanla needs to handle this one.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ha true but she needs Dr Drew for the alcohol and pill detox then she need Iyanla to fix her life.


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Ha true but she needs Dr Drew for the alcohol and pill detox then she need Iyanla to fix her life.



He would focus to much on being nice to her because she is such a big star and not want to hurt her feelings. Iyanla could care less about her feelings and would tell her the truth and put Stella in her place. She would even give Stella her two cents about Stella's to grown kids.


----------



## guccimamma

mariah carey.  invest your truckloads of money so you don't (ever) have to sing again.
get some comfy clothes that fit. lay off the booze and pills. take a walk on the beach. get a nice trainer who won't listen to your bullsh*t.
you were the queen, stop embarrassing yourself with this. no shame in getting older.


----------



## Sassys

How did he get so fat, just that fast

James Packer


----------



## afsweet

^the life of a billionaire. doesn't even matter how he looks, he can still get with attractive women.


----------



## mkr

guccimamma said:


> mariah carey.  invest your truckloads of money so you don't (ever) have to sing again.
> get some comfy clothes that fit. lay off the booze and pills. take a walk on the beach. get a nice trainer who won't listen to your bullsh*t.
> you were the queen, stop embarrassing yourself with this. no shame in getting older.


Ya know, I don't even care if she just lays around and gets fatter.  Just stop embarrassing yourself trying to act like you still got it and we still want it.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Ya know, I don't even care if she just lays around and gets fatter.  Just stop embarrassing yourself trying to act like you still got it and we still want it.



agreed... i don't care about the fat, she just dresses like she is 10 sizes smaller.  she was one of the greats, she should be proud and leave it at that.  she is demeaning herself.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> How did he get so fat, just that fast
> 
> James Packer


Damn!


----------



## Sassys

Did a blind person do her spray tan on her legs? Same blind person did Stella's leg behind Mariah


----------



## luv2bling

Sassys said:


> Did a blind person do her spray tan on her legs? Same blind person did Stella's leg behind Mariah
> 
> View attachment 3740505
> View attachment 3740506
> View attachment 3740507
> View attachment 3740508


OMG - there isn't enough shoe for her toes!  (The lady on the back right, in the first picture is  )   This is obviously one style of shoe - she should not be wearing (along with that dress which looks like it's for a pre-teen ) .  SMH - I'm almost starting to feel sorry for her.


----------



## Rouge H

Who I feel sorry for is that child with the weight of that back pack, she's the one who should have someone holding it for her. 
Mariah is living in the past, she looks in the mirror and sees herself in her 20's, 30's .  Clearly not in reality and needs a shrink.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Did a blind person do her spray tan on her legs? Same blind person did Stella's leg behind Mariah
> 
> View attachment 3740505
> View attachment 3740506
> View attachment 3740507
> View attachment 3740508


----------



## morgan20

That's a nice white dress....actually that should have been a cute outfit! Why Mariah why?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah's face is straight up orange!!!


----------



## Sassys

Paris


----------



## berrydiva

Rock n' Roe look cute. 

Oh my....Mariah...girl...there's nothing wrong with sizing up.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Paris
> View attachment 3741356


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>



Lol. Damnit you almost made me choke on a grape!!!


----------



## Sassys

Heads will roll for this


----------



## berrydiva

The things that women do to themselves...smh. She's actually making herself look bigger in efforts to appear smaller.


----------



## Sassys

Gone...


----------



## Lounorada

One of my fave Mariah songs, a regular on my playlists...

Back when she looked effortlessly pretty.


----------



## LemonDrop

Sassys said:


> Gone...




I enjoyed the Vanishing rehearsal video. I love that song. Makes me sad that's all gone for her. No wonder she is such a mess. When you lose something so beautiful. What do you have left?

I'm still rooting for her.


----------



## Sassys

LemonDrop said:


> I enjoyed the Vanishing rehearsal video. I love that song. Makes me sad that's all gone for her. No wonder she is such a mess. When you lose something so beautiful. What do you have left?
> 
> I'm still rooting for her.



She needs a hardcore manager who isn't afraid to tell her no. Going to be really hard to get her down off her imaginary thrown she thinks she's on,


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> She needs a hardcore manager who isn't afraid to tell her no. Going to be really hard to get her down off her imaginary thrown she thinks she's on,




Good luck with that. Mariah hasn't had an honest or critical voice in her life in decades...


----------



## kkfiregirl

Rouge H said:


> Who I feel sorry for is that child with the weight of that back pack, she's the one who should have someone holding it for her.
> Mariah is living in the past, she looks in the mirror and sees herself in her 20's, 30's .  Clearly not in reality and needs a shrink.



To be fair, children can be responsible for their own backpacks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> Good luck with that. Mariah hasn't had an honest or critical voice in her life in decades...


I think that last critical voice was Tommy..  yep, decades ago
Her back is squeezing into that dress and her feet look like they are squeezed in to


----------



## mkr

We could use a little Tommy right about now.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> We could use a little Tommy right about now.


yes, she felt he was too controlling but seems like she could use some control these days


----------



## Sassys

Still wearing that engagement ring smh


----------



## gazoo

Her kids are beautiful. I can't think of anything nice to say about her personally lately.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The best thing about Mariah these day is Dem Babies...  can someone please throw away those lace up numbers, please!


----------



## mkr

Doesn't Monroe wear glasses?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Doesn't Monroe wear glasses?


She has them on in the pic where the flowers are covering part of her face and the pics on the page before this when she's wearing the same polka dot dress. Mariah has them in her hands.


----------



## berrydiva

Say what you want about Mariah's questionable clothing choices, she clearly enjoys being a mom to dem babies.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the way they dress Monroe.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## guccimamma

i honestly think she's wearing my daughter's middle school graduation dress. (the shorter white dress a few pages back)


----------



## mkr

In your daughter's size


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> In your daughter's size



it's a little different, would be funny for her to shop at zappos. (photo from zappos).


----------



## Sassys

2017 Formula 1


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> 2017 Formula 1
> View attachment 3744008


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> 2017 Formula 1
> View attachment 3744008


I'm judging her. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> it's a little different, would be funny for her to shop at zappos. (photo from zappos).
> 
> View attachment 3743969


I don't see why not....she shops at Fashion Nova.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> I don't see why not....she shops at Fashion Nova.



didn't know that.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The kiddies are cute...and that's where it ends.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> 2017 Formula 1
> View attachment 3744008



            Why?!

Did she request that fan so her hair would fly around?


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3743864
> View attachment 3743865
> View attachment 3743866
> View attachment 3743867
> View attachment 3743868



This white dress is an improvement.          At least the boobs are mostly covered.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Sassys said:


> Heads will roll for this
> View attachment 3741377



I cannot un-see that!!! Oh gosh. ‍♀️


----------



## prettyprincess

Did she get butt injections?


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Did she get butt injections?


She just gained weight.


----------



## Sassys

Damn... Off to the gym now.

Interesting; no dancers to pick her up and twirl her around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Damn... Off to the gym now.
> 
> Interesting; no dancers to pick her up and twirl her around.


Mariah got too much meat on her these days to be lifting her up...


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah got too much meat on her these days to be lifting her up...



she would need a forklift.


----------



## berrydiva

It's not even that the bodysuit is bad and she honestly looks fine.....I just don't get why nothing is in her size.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> 2017 Formula 1
> View attachment 3744008



How she thinks she looks as opposed to how she really looks:


----------



## Kidclarke

She's not bad but the way she dresses herself just makes her look extra horrible. Go for the bigger size girl. Ain't no shame.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Kidclarke said:


> She's not bad but the way she dresses herself just makes her look extra horrible. Go for the bigger size girl. Ain't no shame.



I agree. It's not her size, it's the way she dresses.


----------



## arnott

Where's Bryan these days?           I miss seeing them together!


----------



## BettySaysExcuseMe

Kidclarke said:


> She's not bad but the way she dresses herself just makes her look extra horrible. Go for the bigger size girl. Ain't no shame.


So true. I love seeing curvaceous women dress in such a way that will emphasize their best features instead of wearing what's "trendy" or something that is best suited to a different body type. Honestly, I think Mariah has a nice figure, but most of her outfits don't do her any favors.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sassys said:


>



When the leggings' fabric stretches so thin that the tag shows through....they might be tights. The certainly aren't pants! Ms. Carey, please make a note of it!


----------



## Cocoabean

Sassys said:


> 2017 Formula 1
> View attachment 3744008



What is the beige stuff hanging out the leg holes? Underwear? Cushioning because the costume is too tight? Napkins because the sequins rub? WTH?


----------



## Michele26

Cocoabean said:


> What is the beige stuff hanging out the leg holes? Underwear? Cushioning because the costume is too tight? Napkins because the sequins rub? WTH?



I'm guessing that's the lining.


----------



## Hobbsy

Cocoabean said:


> When the leggings' fabric stretches so thin that the tag shows through....they might be tights. The certainly aren't pants! Ms. Carey, please make a note of it!


Poor thing looks blind and she's using that man as a seeing eye dog.


----------



## Cocoabean

Hobbsy said:


> Poor thing looks blind and she's using that man as a seeing eye dog.



IKR? In so many of these photos, she is hanging on for dear life while he carries her bag. Perhaps looser clothing and flats would allow her to breath and walk. One does not need to teeter along on stilts in clothing five sizes to small to be stylish. Sad, so sad. SMH.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hobbsy said:


> Poor thing looks blind and she's using that man as a seeing eye dog.


funniest thing I've read in quite sometime


----------



## mkr

Cocoabean said:


> What is the beige stuff hanging out the leg holes? Underwear? Cushioning because the costume is too tight? Napkins because the sequins rub? WTH?


spanx


----------



## mkr

Cocoabean said:


> IKR? In so many of these photos, she is hanging on for dear life while he carries her bag. Perhaps looser clothing and flats would allow her to breath and walk. One does not need to teeter along on stilts in clothing five sizes to small to be stylish. Sad, so sad. SMH.


I don't think it's the shoes, it's the booze.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sigh

I miss Mimi (circa The Emancipation)

This is like watching a train heading for a cliff.


Is there a Celine Dion thread? I need to see a little classy to balance out all this gaudy.


----------



## uhpharm01

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Sigh
> 
> I miss Mimi (circa The Emancipation)
> 
> This is like watching a train heading for a cliff.
> 
> 
> Is there a Celine Dion thread? I need to see a little classy to balance out all this gaudy.


Yes. Here's a link. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-dion-thread.497447/


----------



## HandbagDiva354

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes. Here's a link.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celine-dion-thread.497447/



Thanks girl! You always come through for me![emoji257]


----------



## uhpharm01

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Thanks girl! You always come through for me![emoji257]


You're welcome!


----------



## buzzytoes

This is the picture Caesar's Palace posted today saying "Welcome back Mariah Carey!" [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## mkr

So who is this a photo of cuz...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Um, sure, ok...


----------



## sdkitty

is that an old photo?


----------



## buzzytoes

sdkitty said:


> is that an old photo?


Well it sure ain't from anytime recent 

Some of the fans commenting on it are in total denial. Either it's 10 years old or heavily photoshopped. Take your pick.


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> Well it sure ain't from anytime recent
> 
> Some of the fans commenting on it are in total denial. Either it's 10 years old or heavily photoshopped. Take your pick.


that's what I was thinking.....she looks much better than in any recent photos


----------



## Sassys

Photo is from Feb 2016. lol


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> Photo is from Feb 2016. lol


That recent?


----------



## buzzytoes

I think it is just heavily photoshopped.


----------



## mkr

So how is the crowd going to react in Vegas?  It's one thing when she botches up New Years, it was free to watch.  This crowd is going to be paying a lot of money to see her not be able to sing.  I hope she can lip sync.


----------



## Sassys

anitalilac said:


> That recent?



Yes, she tweeted that dress in February 2016 standing in front of a mirror thanking the designer


----------



## dangerouscurves

DeannaLee said:


> Has anyone noticed she carries a bag more frequently than she used to? I remember on Home Shopping years ago she stated that she doesn't like carrying bags much, but I see her doing it more and more. Makes me wonder what's in there.
> 
> Can anyone identify the bags she carries in these picks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726403
> View attachment 3726404
> 
> 
> I believe the second is a Louboutin, but I'm not sure.



I bet it's Xanax in there. Lots of it. And maybe a small bottle of Jägermeister.


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> I bet it's Xanax in there. Lots of it. And maybe a small bottle of Jägermeister.


----------



## Sassys

Posting this as I walk into the gym. Yikes
https://instagram.com/p/BWUNWsIhlE-/
https://instagram.com/p/BWUWWaBhtSR/
https://instagram.com/p/BWUHkQCBj9k/


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> Posting this as I walk into the gym. Yikes
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUNWsIhlE-/
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUWWaBhtSR/
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUHkQCBj9k/


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


>



I blame Stella. She somehow tricked her into being fat like her.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> I blame Stella. She somehow tricked her into being fat like her.


being fat (or chubby) is one thing....being that way and dressing like you have a great body is the problem


----------



## Sassys

sdkitty said:


> being fat (or chubby) is one thing....being that way and dressing like you have a great body is the problem



Correct. Her size is not the problem.


----------



## sdkitty

it's really kinda pathetic.  Remember when she came out with the Butterfly album and she was all about how tommy had dominated her and now she was this powerful woman?  this is what she's done with her great independence?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah got too much meat on her these days to be lifting her up...



Someone took their protein 
https://instagram.com/p/BWVldColrAN/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> I blame Stella. She somehow tricked her into being fat like her.



Mariah is knocking on 50, no one is to blame for her being the way she is but herself. Mariah just wants to be coddled, and only surrounds herself with people who kiss her ass and tell her what she wants to hear.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mariah is knocking on 50, no one is to blame for her being the way she is but herself. Mariah just wants to be coddled, and only surrounds herself with people who kiss her ass and tell her what she wants to hear.


to me she seems like a woman without a lot of sophistication or education getting her hands on huge sums of money.  she has no taste.  she apparently has a fragile ego which needs constant massaging.  I can't imagine she's a very good mother to those kids.  Don't know and don't know if their father is much better.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't know what kinda parent she is but I def think she loves and adores her children.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know what kinda parent she is but I def think she loves and adores her children.


for their sake, I hope she's does a better job with them than she seems to be doing with the other parts of her life


----------



## mkr

Come on now you know Mariah isn't raising children. That's what nannies are for.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Posting this as I walk into the gym. Yikes
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUNWsIhlE-/
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUWWaBhtSR/
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUHkQCBj9k/
> 
> View attachment 3758438



With the exception of the squashed boobs,        she looks fine to me!   She has a small waist in those pictures.


----------



## sdkitty

arnott said:


> With the exception of the squashed boobs,        she looks fine to me!   She has a small waist in those pictures.


I think that photo of her on the jet ski(?) looks pretty ridiculous. Just my opinion.


----------



## arnott

sdkitty said:


> I think that photo of her on the jet ski(?) looks pretty ridiculous. Just my opinion.



I think it's because she was on a jet ski in the Honey video.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sassys said:


> I blame Stella. She somehow tricked her into being fat like her.



Doll, come on now. No one can trick you to be fat unless your name is Cady Heron.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the still pics waist is SNATCHED!!  Now show me the video...


----------



## Sassys

dangerouscurves said:


> Doll, come on now. No one can trick you to be fat unless your name is Cady Heron.



Mimi LOVES Mean Girls and talks about it all the time; so yes, she can be tricked lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

how you can trick a grown woman into being fat is just ridiculous.  She don't love herself


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> how you can trick a grown woman into being fat is just ridiculous.  She don't love herself



It was a joke DC.


----------



## LemonDrop

Mariah is overweight. She is big. Maybe compared to a lot of people she doesn't look that bad. But in those videos she looks a good 60-70 pounds overweight.


----------



## sdkitty

LemonDrop said:


> Mariah is overweight. She is big. Maybe compared to a lot of people she doesn't look that bad. But in those videos she looks a good 60-70 pounds overweight.



I don't know how many pounds overweight she is but she definitely dresses inappropriately for her size.  She seems to think she's hot but just looks cheap and gross.


----------



## berrydiva

LemonDrop said:


> Mariah is overweight. She is big. Maybe compared to a lot of people she doesn't look that bad. But in those videos she looks a good 60-70 pounds overweight.


She is not big. Y'all need to stappp. She's gained weight for sure but sheesh.....60-70 pounds overweight?! C'mon. She wears the wrong size which makes her look bigger.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> She is not big. Y'all need to stappp. She's gained weight for sure but sheesh.....60-70 pounds overweight?! C'mon. She wears the wrong size which makes her look bigger.



Right.                         If she was 60-70 pounds overweight that would make her over 200 pounds.


----------



## Sassys

Bring her back 
https://instagram.com/p/BWarQ3hj6-V/


----------



## Sandi.el

Sassys said:


> Posting this as I walk into the gym. Yikes
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUNWsIhlE-/
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUWWaBhtSR/
> https://instagram.com/p/BWUHkQCBj9k/
> 
> View attachment 3758438



Her face looks better in the 2017 photo.


----------



## Sandi.el

LemonDrop said:


> Mariah is overweight. She is big. Maybe compared to a lot of people she doesn't look that bad. But in those videos she looks a good 60-70 pounds overweight.



60-70 lbs? 

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## Cocoabean

Sandi.el said:


> 60-70 lbs?
> 
> You have got to be kidding me



Agreed...here is a 75 lb loss, at 5'4".


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> Agreed...here is a 75 lb loss, at 5'4".
> 
> View attachment 3761122
> View attachment 3761123


Is this you Cocoa? If so, congrats!


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> Is this you Cocoa? If so, congrats!



Yes it is me, thank you!! I had lapland surgery in 2008. I've done very well with it. One of the best things I've ever done for myself. If I worked harder I could lose a bit more, but my doctor and I are quite satisfied with my outcome.


----------



## Sandi.el

Cocoabean said:


> Yes it is me, thank you!! I had lapland surgery in 2008. I've done very well with it. One of the best things I've ever done for myself. If I worked harder I could lose a bit more, but my doctor and I are quite satisfied with my outcome.



Good for you Cocoa, you look great!


----------



## Chanel Paris

Cocoabean said:


> Yes it is me, thank you!! I had lapland surgery in 2008. I've done very well with it. One of the best things I've ever done for myself. If I worked harder I could lose a bit more, but my doctor and I are quite satisfied with my outcome.



Wow! Well done, Cocoabean!


----------



## LemonDrop

I think she's a good 60 and I'm not kidding. She's 5'8 not 5'4 and those 4 inches plus the extra 15 pounds you lost is not comparable. Congrats on your loss. But in that 3rd video in post #8846 she is bloated and huge. A healthy middle weight for 5'8 is about 135 pounds and she looks 195. When she turns to the side she is huge. I'm not trying to be mean. But she looks really bloated and unhealthy. 


Sandi.el said:


> 60-70 lbs?
> 
> You have got to be kidding me





Cocoabean said:


> Agreed...here is a 75 lb loss, at 5'4".
> 
> View attachment 3761122
> View attachment 3761123


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know what kinda parent she is but I def think she loves and adores her children.



I don't know if it was just for the cameras but on her reality show Mariah seems to be a good mother. Nick seems to be a good father. I love that her kids always have age appropriate clothing on unlike Kim K who dresses her child in lingerie. [emoji44]


----------



## Tivo

^^^Pictures deceive when it comes to weight. I gained 30 pounds over the past two years. My normal is 5'7 135...and in photos I looked HUGE. Embarrassingly so. I'm now back down to about 147 and I still look big in pictures. I can't wait to lose the rest...the struggle is real!


----------



## Sassys

This body is long gone (pre implants) 
1997 Halloween


----------



## sdkitty

Sassys said:


> This body is long gone (pre implants)
> 1997 Halloween
> View attachment 3766117
> View attachment 3766118


she should have left her breasts alone


----------



## Sassys

She is killing me lmao
https://instagram.com/p/BWn4jHDhwAb/


----------



## GoGlam

LemonDrop said:


> I think she's a good 60 and I'm not kidding. She's 5'8 not 5'4 and those 4 inches plus the extra 15 pounds you lost is not comparable. Congrats on your loss. But in that 3rd video in post #8846 she is bloated and huge. A healthy middle weight for 5'8 is about 135 pounds and she looks 195. When she turns to the side she is huge. I'm not trying to be mean. But she looks really bloated and unhealthy.



Im not so far off from 5'8"... just a bit taller, and when I'm 135, I am a very small size 2.  Weight can look different on people.  Muscle and bone density is a big factor.

I don't know what Mariah's weight is, but I do not think she is 5'8".  I would give her 5'6" based on photos of her wearing huge platforms with 5" heels and still being shorter than Nick in many pictures.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> She is killing me lmao
> https://instagram.com/p/BWn4jHDhwAb/



That seriously looks like an SNL skit.


----------



## berrydiva

LemonDrop said:


> I think she's a good 60 and I'm not kidding. She's 5'8 not 5'4 and those 4 inches plus the extra 15 pounds you lost is not comparable. Congrats on your loss. But in that 3rd video in post #8846 she is bloated and huge. A healthy middle weight for 5'8 is about 135 pounds and she looks 195. When she turns to the side she is huge. I'm not trying to be mean. But she looks really bloated and unhealthy.


I do not buy that Mariah is 5'8"...I would not believe anything you google about her age, weight or height. In heels she's still shorter than Nick and having seen him in public before, he's definitely about 6 ft. But like I said in the Ashley thread, you can't tell someone's weight by looking at pics...folks swear I weight much less than I actually do while in reality, I weight more than they believe simply because I exercise daily.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She is killing me lmao
> https://instagram.com/p/BWn4jHDhwAb/


I wonder if she watches her performances so she can see how insane this looks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you know when singer pass away, the radio plays their songs in heavy rotation like ALL DAY?  well Mariah's career is dead, so I'm going to play her song all damn day!  
This is just sad.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> She is killing me lmao
> https://instagram.com/p/BWn4jHDhwAb/


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


>


Lucille never gets old.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>



LMAO. This gif always cracks me up. Its the face I make every damn day at work.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> you know when singer pass away, the radio plays their songs in heavy rotation like ALL DAY?  well Mariah's career is dead, so I'm going to play her song all damn day!
> This is just sad.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm going to see here next month. It aint that dead.


----------



## Sassys

https://instagram.com/p/BWkbDPjBWrz/

Nick, please come get your ex 
https://instagram.com/p/BWgDj7zhw3k/


----------



## berrydiva

My soul truly weeps watching her. Her voice is amazing...among the best who's ever done it...this is just sad to watch.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I got serious second hand embarrassment watching those videos. Hang it up, Mariah. It's time to leave it alone and let it be, stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## arnott

Is Bryan still dancing for her?


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> She is killing me lmao
> https://instagram.com/p/BWn4jHDhwAb/



That dip is everything!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I saw one of those videos with the label "Me, doing the bare minimum"!  LOL!


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> She is killing me lmao
> https://instagram.com/p/BWn4jHDhwAb/


this is really pathetic. I would feel scammed if I were there.


----------



## Sassys

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'm going to see here next month.



In Vegas?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> In Vegas?


MSG with Lionel Richie.


----------



## arnott

Get it,    Bryan!      

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWW4PiJBYpl/?taken-by=bryantanaka_always


----------



## meluvs2shop

She sure likes being picked up and then it's almost like in slow motion bc no one wants to fall so the dude is taking it nice and slow. Has to do some serious bench presses before they pick her up. 

Does she drink before the show? She's very slow. Plus wearing 6 inch heels may not help while performing.


----------



## mkr

I think she has delusions of grandeur.  Which is probably hard to treat if you really are, or were, all that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My friend asked me if I wanted to see her and Lionel here in DC.  If this was about 10 years ago, absolutely!  Now, not so much.  
But if it was 10 years ago she wouldn't be on tour with Lionel Richie, she could hold her own.  I do like Lionel though


----------



## Cocoabean

Her shape is amazing, but truly all I can see is stuffed sausage. The word "thick" kept going through my head. If she dressed in appropriate sizes she could look amazing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She sure wouldn't like to see J Lo perform.  She's was always a better dancer, where Mariah was a better singer, but J Lo can still dance, and Mariah....


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> She sure wouldn't like to see J Lo perform.  She's was always a better dancer, where Mariah was a better singer, but J Lo can still dance, and Mariah....


J Lo is an entertainer, so that automatically makes for a good show.  Mariah is well... not.


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> Her shape is amazing, but truly all I can see is stuffed sausage. The word "thick" kept going through my head. If she dressed in appropriate sizes she could look amazing.


You say that like thick is a bad thing. lol


----------



## berrydiva

What I will never understand is why she bothers with choreography in the first place. If she's going to insist on wearing those shoes on stage, then she should just realize that she won't be able to dance...she has no rhythm and is stiff as a board....just sit on a bed on stage and sing.


----------



## Southkorea82

feel sorry for her getting worse. Her voice is the only attractiveness to me


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yes, you don't see Adele trying to bust a move!  (Yes I know it's a different style of music)


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> She sure wouldn't like to see J Lo perform.  She's was always a better dancer, where Mariah was a better singer, but J Lo can still dance, and Mariah....


Well you know what Mariah would say about that...


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes, you don't see Adele trying to bust a move!  (Yes I know it's a different style of music)


Adele's music isn't uptempo enough to do a jig.


----------



## Freckles1

I can't not see that costume/sausage casing.... that's a damn shame


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Adele's music isn't uptempo enough to do a jig.



My spin teacher plays Rumor Has It


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I do not buy that Mariah is 5'8"...I would not believe anything you google about her age, weight or height. In heels she's still shorter than Nick and having seen him in public before, he's definitely about 6 ft. But like I said in the Ashley thread, *you can't tell someone's weight by looking at pics...folks swear I weight much less than I actually do while in reality, I weight more than they believe simply because I exercise daily.*



This is very true.  You can put two women side by side, same height & weight and they look totally different.


----------



## Sassys

Wasn't this already done with Glitter?

*Mariah Carey-inspired drama series in the works*

The story of Mariah Carey’s rise to fame is getting a drama series treatment. We have learned that Starzis developing an untitled fictional scripted drama series based on the music superstar’s real-life experiences, with Carey executive producing alongside longtime friend Brett Ratner.

Written by Nina Colman (“Mahogany”), the drama is set in 1986 New York City and chronicles the rise of an ambitious bi-racial 16-year-old girl, an aspiring singer-songwriter who survived a difficult childhood to become the biggest selling female music artist of all time.

Colman, who will serve as showrunner, executive produces alongside Carey and Golden Globenominee Stella Bulochnikov (“Boss”) via their Magic Carpet Productions as well as Ratner, Teri Weinberg (“Ugly Betty”) who previously had developed with Colman, and John Cheng (“Horrible Bosses”).

Carey had a meteoric rise, launching her career with five consecutive Hot 100 No. 1 hits in 1990-91 starting with “Vision Of Love,” “Love Takes Time,” “Someday,” “I Don’t Wanna Cry” and “Emotions.” The Grammy-winning pop diva is next set to return to her Las Vegas residency and will embark on a North American summer tour with Lionel Richie.

On TV, Carey recently toplined and executive produced a docu-series series for E!, “Mariah’s World.”

http://pagesix.com/2017/07/18/mariah-carey-inspired-drama-series-in-the-works/


----------



## DC-Cutie

there goes Stella getting making her money off MiMi


----------



## Sassys

Mercy...


----------



## GaitreeS

Somebody please get Mariah!


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Mercy...


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>



I can't with you. I just can't LMAO


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I can't with you. I just can't LMAO


----------



## berrydiva

That looks like straight alcohol bloat. I'm wondering if Mimi is at the point that she needs help. I mean...I love me a glass or two or bottle of champagne but I don't do it before I have to work.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> That looks like straight alcohol bloat. I'm wondering if Mimi is at the point that she needs help. I mean...I love me a glass or two or bottle of champagne but I don't do it before I have to work.



I was telling @DC-Cutie the other day, I drink no more than 2 glasses of wine a month when hanging with my friends and I workout. No disrespect to anyone, but that is not cute.


----------



## guccimamma

well, at least her butt looks relatively stable.  better than the kardashian droop,


----------



## Cocoabean

Sassys said:


> Mercy...



When your belly sticks out further than your boobs, it's time to rethink your wardrobe choices.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I was telling @DC-Cutie the other day, I drink no more than 2 glasses of wine a month when hanging with my friends and I workout. No disrespect to anyone, but that is not cute.


I feel like since Mimi doesn't exercise at all it looks worse....compound it with the fact that she refuses to wear her size...just all around not cute.  

How do you survive on 2 glasses of wine a month?!


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> When your belly sticks out further than your boobs, it's time to rethink your wardrobe choices.


Or your drink choices. lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Two glasses of wine a month??  On a good night I can have two glasses of wine or a bottle of champagne to myself..maybe a little something on the rocks, too. I also workout, eat clean (most of the time) and drink water which I'm sure Mariah isn't doing any of that.

Mimi looks like she drinks morning, noon and night. She's going on 50, she needs to take better care of herself.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I was telling @DC-Cutie the other day, I drink no more than 2 glasses of wine a month when hanging with my friends and I workout. No disrespect to anyone, but that is not cute.



i used to drink wine every night, but started out with 1 good sized glass...then i needed 2 to get the same effect, then sometimes 3....

i can see how people end up drinking a bottle,  don't know if it's my age or just a tolerance i've built over the years...but i had to cut it out.

maybe a glass a week,  doesn't really do much for me anymore.... i enjoy the routine of it.

i can see/empathize how alcoholism creeps up on you, i had to question my choices and change my ways.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> How do you survive on 2 glasses of wine a month?!





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Two glasses of wine a month?? .





guccimamma said:


> i used to drink wine every night, but started out with 1 good sized glass...then i needed 2 to get the same effect, then sometimes 3....



LOL. I use to drink two bottles a week. I don't know, I just haven't been in the mood to drink lately. I have an endless supply of wine at home, but I never touch it. Last year, I damn near lived at the Liquor warehouse on 8th Street (next to NYU), but for some reason, I just haven't felt like drinking. Going out tonight after a premiere event so I'll have a few glasses and I have an event on Saturday, and I'll have a few then. I had a Saks event the other day, and I didn't drink anything which was weird (but I also had a major headache)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just purchased some canned Rose wine from Trader Joe's - so yeah, I can't do 2 glasses a month


----------



## Sandi.el

Sassys said:


> She is killing me lmao
> https://instagram.com/p/BWn4jHDhwAb/



[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] she looks so stiff and awkward.. 


Maybe if she didn't wear 6 inch loubs she could do a two step i


----------



## mkr

Sandi.el said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] she looks so stiff and awkward..
> 
> 
> Maybe if she didn't wear 6 inch loubs she could do a two step i


Doubt it.  She's usually lit.  Mariah was never a good dancer.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jillian Michaels said on her podcast that nobody wants to hear it, but nothing is worse for your metabolism than alcohol, and I pretty much stopped drinking right then and there. Not that I drink much, but a drink or two a week. I'm in my early 40s, and I would rather eat than drink.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Mercy...



Are you sure that's not photoshopped?


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Jillian Michaels said on her podcast that nobody wants to hear it, but nothing is worse for your metabolism than alcohol, and I pretty much stopped drinking right then and there. Not that I drink much, but a drink or two a week. I'm in my early 40s, and I would rather eat than drink.



Is that you in your avatar?                   Nice pose!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

arnott said:


> Are you sure that's not photoshopped?


I kinda thought that myself.


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> Are you sure that's not photoshopped?



Nope, there is Instagram video and it's the same thing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

arnott said:


> Is that you in your avatar?                   Nice pose!



Thanks!


----------



## Pinkcooper

Is that a.... freaking Fupa?


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> Mercy...



nice to see somebody with a body shape similar to mine on stage. Although I don't drink alcohol, so what's my excuse?


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Mercy...


----------



## morgan20

Sassys said:


> I was telling @DC-Cutie the other day, I drink no more than 2 glasses of wine a month when hanging with my friends and I workout. No disrespect to anyone, but that is not cute.



Another one that drinks about two a month if that...I can actually say I have had maybe five glasses of wine in the past two months


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Jillian Michaels said on her podcast that nobody wants to hear it, but nothing is worse for your metabolism than alcohol, and I pretty much stopped drinking right then and there. Not that I drink much, but a drink or two a week. I'm in my early 40s, and I would rather eat than drink.


Yeah...it's definitely not good for the metabolism but it does wonders for my attitude. lol.

I think the key is also what you drink and how you consume what you drink....I gym daily most weeks and also have a drink a few days out of the week. If I don't have the caloric space for the drink because I didn't burn enough calories or have enough of a deficit, I won't have a drink that day. However, I also monitor the type of alcohol I consume; no fruity drinks, no drinks containing juices/soda, no liqueurs, no wasting calories on beers (meaning if I drink a beer, it's going to be a craft or good one worth the calorie intake...no coronas type BS), etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sandi.el said:


> Maybe if she didn't wear 6 inch loubs she could do a two step i


Mariah has ZERO rhythm


----------



## Sandi.el

DC-Cutie said:


> Mariah has ZERO rhythm



She could 2 step in the honey and heartbreaker videos.. nothing crazy but it was something at least.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sandi.el said:


> She could 2 step in the honey and heartbreaker videos.. nothing crazy but it was something at least.


that's wasn't two stepping.  That was standing, moving her legs back and forth...  She won't ever manage a real two step.  She's that ONE family member that will eff up the line dance at the family reunion...  nah, you sit this one out, sis


----------



## morgan20

DC-Cutie said:


> that's wasn't two stepping.  That was standing, moving her legs back and forth...  She won't ever manage a real two step.  She's that ONE family member that will eff up the line dance at the family reunion...  nah, you sit this one out, sis


He he


----------



## berrydiva

Sandi.el said:


> She could 2 step in the honey and heartbreaker videos.. nothing crazy but it was something at least.


Moving your shoulders with an occasional leg movement is hardly a 2 step. She is most definitely not a part of the rhythm nation. And....she was still off-beat in both those videos lol.


----------



## mkr

What's a shame about that outfit is that she's probably wearing spanx under it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

berrydiva said:


> Yeah...it's definitely not good for the metabolism but it does wonders for my attitude. lol.
> 
> I think the key is also what you drink and how you consume what you drink....I gym daily most weeks and also have a drink a few days out of the week. If I don't have the caloric space for the drink because I didn't burn enough calories or have enough of a deficit, I won't have a drink that day. However, I also monitor the type of alcohol I consume; no fruity drinks, no drinks containing juices/soda, no liqueurs, no wasting calories on beers (meaning if I drink a beer, it's going to be a craft or good one worth the calorie intake...no coronas type BS), etc.



Totally agree.  Fruity drinks (juice) is the worst of the worst.


----------



## queennadine

Omg that Insta video...painful to see her getting hoisted around. So so painful.


----------



## guccimamma

she needs bigger backup dancers


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> What's a shame about that outfit is that she's probably wearing spanx under it.


at this rate is needs an industrial Faja


----------



## Sassys

To play devils advocate; I just ate salad with dressing I had no business having and my stomach is so bloated like I am 3mos pregnant. I have a minor ulcer and am not suppose to eat certain foods. Normally my stomach is pretty flat. 

She might have eaten or drank something before the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

uh, good try! no, Mariah has just let herself go.  I imagine she's sip water and remain looking the same

**waits for the 'body shaming' comments**


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> uh, good try! no, Mariah has just let herself go.  I imagine she's sip water and remain looking the same
> 
> **waits for the 'body shaming' comments**



LOL. I tried lol


----------



## Freckles1

Omg I'm in Mexico right now and you would all have a heart attack if I told you how much I'm drinking!


----------



## guccimamma

her house must be filled with


Freckles1 said:


> Omg I'm in Mexico right now and you would all have a heart attack if I told you how much I'm drinking!



margaritas don't count when consumed on vacation


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

Freckles1 said:


> Omg I'm in Mexico right now and you would all have a heart attack if I told you how much I'm drinking!


That's what vacations are for....enjoy.


----------



## mkr

Freckles1 said:


> Omg I'm in Mexico right now and you would all have a heart attack if I told you how much I'm drinking!


If you're in Mexico you're supposed to be drinking.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


>



I miss him.


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> I miss him.



So precious


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

Mariah is so Long Island.


----------



## guccimamma

she should skip the holes in her pants.  her knees are squeezing thru the fabric.


----------



## Bag*Snob

berrydiva said:


> Mariah is so Long Island.


Hey now, what is that supposed to mean??? 

(Born and bred Long Islander)


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> Hey now, what is that supposed to mean???
> 
> (Born and bred Long Islander)


lol. I'm here now too. She reminds me of the wealthy women I see walking around Roosevelt Field or Americana.


----------



## Bag*Snob

To me, she looks like someone trying to appear wealthy while walking around the mall.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bag*Snob said:


> To me, she looks like someone trying to appear wealthy while walking around the mall.



She actually is wealthy though!!


----------



## LavenderIce

guccimamma said:


> she should skip the holes in her pants.  her knees are squeezing thru the fabric.



So true.  If she's insistent on wearing distressed jeans, she needs to size up!


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> To me, she looks like someone trying to appear wealthy while walking around the mall.


This too lol.


----------



## Cocoabean

That style of shoes look like they are 3 sizes too small, like every other item on her body. It appears her feet are going to bust out of them at any moment.


----------



## mkr

LavenderIce said:


> So true.  If she's insistent on wearing distressed jeans, she needs to size up!


At this point I think all her jeans are distressed!


----------



## LavenderIce

mkr said:


> At this point I think all her jeans are distressed!



[emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> At this point I think all her jeans are distressed!


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone seen this ?


----------



## Sassys

No wine LMAO. Times have changed
https://instagram.com/p/BW0YGSJB9Mj/


----------



## Sassys

uhpharm01 said:


> Has anyone seen this ?




Sweetie, we've been talking about this for over a week.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> Sweetie, we've been talking about this for over a week.


Thank you.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm guessing she looks at herself in the mirror front view and back view but no side view.


----------



## pixiejenna

What is with her new aversion with pants? Mimi pants are your friend trust me, OK maybe not the ones you pick but in general I'll take a winking knee over a hour + of her pants less.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> What is with her new aversion with pants? Mimi pants are your friend trust me, OK maybe not the ones you pick but in general I'll take a winking knee over a hour + of her pants less.



Reminds me of 2005 when Madonna wouldn't wear pants.       What's a winking knee?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Reminds me of 2005 when Madonna wouldn't wear pants.       What's a winking knee?


A few pages back in true Mimi fashion she's wearing some too tight jeans with holes in the knees. So it's like her knees are winking at you because she's spilling out of them lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Here's more for those who bought tickets and can't wait to see her:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWsAKJOAcKt/?taken-by=nectro_v


----------



## onearth

I saw a video on IG. She was in her car talking to fans. It was after her show. Guess what? A ****ing drink in her hand. 
Time is ticking for Mariah. If she doesn't get help soon, she'll end up like Whitney.


----------



## guccimamma

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm guessing she looks at herself in the mirror front view and back view but no side view.



i think she must have fun house mirrors.


----------



## arnott

onearth said:


> I saw a video on IG. She was in her car talking to fans. It was after her show. Guess what? A ****ing drink in her hand.
> Time is ticking for Mariah. If she doesn't get help soon, she'll end up like Whitney.




How was she to her fans?


----------



## onearth

arnott said:


> How was she to her fans?


Very nice but her gay ass bf Tanaka was rude. I'm laughing at Tanaka he thinks Mariah is 4 real with him. She's just waiting for something better to come along.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BW2u71BhvoC/?taken-by=mariahdoingthings


----------



## arnott

onearth said:


> Very nice but her gay ass bf Tanaka was rude. I'm laughing at Tanaka he thinks Mariah is 4 real with him. She's just waiting for something better to come along.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW2u71BhvoC/?taken-by=mariahdoingthings



Balancing her drink between her legs!


----------



## LemonDrop

knasarae said:


> This is very true.  You can put two women side by side, same height & weight and they look totally different.



What do you mean?  Totally different?


----------



## Sassys

LemonDrop said:


> What do you mean?  Totally different?



http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...t-2016-6/#both-of-these-women-weigh-200-lbs-1


----------



## berrydiva

LemonDrop said:


> What do you mean?  Totally different?


Unless two people have the exact same frame and same genetic makeup, chances are that they will look different even though they are the exact same height and weight.  Genetics will determine where your weight goes on your body. How a person carries their weight is up to varying factors.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This site lets you look up people with the same weight and height to compare.  

http://www.mybodygallery.com/


----------



## arnott

onearth said:


> Very nice but her gay ass bf Tanaka was rude. I'm laughing at Tanaka he thinks Mariah is 4 real with him. She's just waiting for something better to come along.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW2u71BhvoC/?taken-by=mariahdoingthings



That's too bad about Bryan.    I'd still take him over this any day:


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> This site lets you look up people with the same weight and height to compare.
> 
> http://www.mybodygallery.com/


This is very good for women to look at to see that you can look totally different at the same size and height.


----------



## guccimamma

onearth said:


> Very nice but her gay ass bf Tanaka was rude. I'm laughing at Tanaka he thinks Mariah is 4 real with him. She's just waiting for something better to come along.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW2u71BhvoC/?taken-by=mariahdoingthings



i don't think he was rude.  

can't believe i am defending them.


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> i don't think he was rude.
> 
> *can't believe i am defending them.*


----------



## Sassys

I can't with Nick 
https://instagram.com/p/BW8T9WNlGMn/


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> I can't with Nick
> https://instagram.com/p/BW8T9WNlGMn/


Omg! Really? I'm roooooolling!!!! Lololololololol


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wait. Is it trying to be hard core or is this funny Nick spoofing? I never know when to take him serious and his turbine is throwing me way off to the middle of La la somewhere.


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> Wait. Is it trying to be hard core or is this funny Nick spoofing? I never know when to take him serious and his turbine is throwing me way off to the middle of La la somewhere.


It's obvious listening to the lyrics that he's not being serious since he pieced together quotes from others, other lyrics, etc.


----------



## knasarae

I don't know if it's been stated before, but has Nick ever said what's up with the turban?  Is he growing his hair out or making some sort of statement or what?


----------



## Sassys

Uh, oh. Someone is going to throw a FIT!!!!

*EXCLUSIVE
Mariah Carey Balloons To Whopping 263 Pounds, Risks Heart Disease, Says Top Doc
http://radaronline.com/photos/mariah-carey-fat-weight-gain-pics/*


----------



## morgan20

We know she has put on some extra weight, but 263 pounds? Nah


----------



## HandbagDiva354

morgan20 said:


> We know she has put on some extra weight, but 263 pounds? Nah



Maybe 163...no way is she 263


----------



## knasarae

Sorry couldn't get link to work


----------



## knasarae

Let me try again

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW5MlRmgdjM/


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Let me try again
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW5MlRmgdjM/


This is just sad.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

knasarae said:


> Let me try again
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW5MlRmgdjM/









I'm sorry but I just lol'd watching that. Jesus, it's both pathetic and hilarious. I would be mad a hell if I paid to see that. She's become such a mess.


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> Let me try again
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW5MlRmgdjM/











What the actual f***? I laughed 
But on a serious note, it's very sad to see what she's become. She is sh*tting all over her legacy.


----------



## mkr

I think she's truly lost her mind.  She needs an intervention. This is a job for Iyanla.


----------



## meluvs2shop

knasarae said:


> Let me try again
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW5MlRmgdjM/



Jesus take the wheel


----------



## Sassys




----------



## afsweet

yikes that shot of her getting into the car is bad. reminds me of the bigger girls in the mall that wear skintight cheap leggings as pants, and they're so stretched that they become sheer. 

i like mariah's leather jacket, it's just too bad it's 4 sizes too small.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stella Stella Stella...  if they are trying to look a mess, they've achieved it!


----------



## pink1

Does anyone watch Basketball Wives?  I think I saw Stella on this week's episode (they were doing a panel of some sort).


----------



## DC-Cutie

pink1 said:


> Does anyone watch Basketball Wives?  I think I saw Stella on this week's episode (they were doing a panel of some sort).


she was!  She was sitting next to Eve, I tell you what, Stella makes her rounds on all the Urban Reality Shows


----------



## berrydiva

Tragic. Both of them....just tragic.


----------



## Sassys

Sounds like she is falling asleep

https://instagram.com/p/BXBfDZXhtF4/


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Sounds like she is falling asleep
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BXBfDZXhtF4/


Does she care anymore? It's just so sad to watch.

I can't stand watching her backup dancers! They're choreography is so cringe-y.

I had to go back and find an old live performance of Honey. Do better Mimi! She's so tragic now by comparison.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Does she care anymore? It's just so sad to watch.
> 
> I can't stand watching her backup dancers! They're choreography is so cringe-y.
> 
> I had to go back and find an old live performance of Honey. Do better Mimi! She's so tragic now by comparison.



she has never been comfortable dancing, so stiffness is part of her routine.  But this performance looked like a million bucks compared to now.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> she has never been comfortable dancing, so stiffness is part of her routine.  But this performance looked like a million bucks compared to now.


She actually looks like she was enjoying herself on stage back then....it's almost like she doesn't even enjoy it anymore.


----------



## KM7029

Sassys said:


> Uh, oh. Someone is going to throw a FIT!!!!
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE
> Mariah Carey Balloons To Whopping 263 Pounds, Risks Heart Disease, Says Top Doc
> http://radaronline.com/photos/mariah-carey-fat-weight-gain-pics/*



If she is 5'8, I am guessing she weighs about 210.

These bodysuits look awful on her, she would  probably look lovely in some longer dresses.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


>


So yeah I wanna take back everything bad I said about Kim K and her coats.  No one should have to see that.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> So yeah I wanna take back everything bad I said about Kim K and her coats.  No one should have to see that.



It is 90+ in LA, and Kim and Khloe are both morons with those coats. Take nothing back.


----------



## Sassys

This is what we miss 
https://instagram.com/p/BXDpssLgJv4/


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> This is what we miss
> https://instagram.com/p/BXDpssLgJv4/


Aww, look at her pretty little self walking around and singing the actual words and everything.


----------



## guccimamma

she was so great.


----------



## Sassys

3 of my favs just came on my playlist


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

The Roof is my song! I still bump it when I'm on a good 90s hip-hop/R&B flow. Trackmasters had an excellent run from about 1992 to 2000.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> The Roof is my song! I still bump it when I'm on a good 90s hip-hop/R&B flow. Trackmasters had an excellent run from about 1992 to 2000.



Bopping to my Mariah playlist and doing P&L's


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm not familiar with The Roof but I was only 6-7 yrs old at the time of its release. I didn't really grow up listening to a lot of Mariah.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm not familiar with The Roof but I was only 6-7 yrs old at the time of its release. I didn't really grow up listening to a lot of Mariah.



Oldie but such a goody


----------



## sdkitty

there was a  very brief scene of her singing in the movie Girls Trip.  She looked good.  Was that old footage?


----------



## mkr

The things she could do with her voice was insane.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

sdkitty said:


> there was a  very brief scene of her singing in the movie Girls Trip.  She looked good.  Was that old footage?



It was from Essence Festival 2016.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> there was a  very brief scene of her singing in the movie Girls Trip.  She looked good.  Was that old footage?


Nope. It was a cameo appearance from an actual show.


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It was from Essence Festival 2016.





berrydiva said:


> Nope. It was a cameo appearance.



thanks.....so I guess she's gained weight since then


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm not familiar with The Roof but I was only 6-7 yrs old at the time of its release. I didn't really grow up listening to a lot of Mariah.


Obviously I'm biased because of the Mobb Deep sample and them on the remix. Breakdown was my song too....this is when R&B still sounded like R&B even though the beats were influenced by hip-hop and there were cameo features from rappers. I can't stand this thing now where it's all blended....some of these new producers aren't versatile enough not because of lack of talent but lack of musical knowledge/history.


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> thanks.....so I guess she's gained weight since then


and a lot of drinks since then


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Obviously I'm biased because of the Mobb Deep sample and them on the remix. Breakdown was my song too....this is when R&B still sounded like R&B even though the beats were influenced by hip-hop and there were cameo features from rappers. I can't stand this thing now where it's all blended....some of these new producers aren't versatile enough not because of lack of talent but lack of musical knowledge/history.




Never really cared for breakdown. I remember she said the video was based on a dream she had


----------



## Sassys

Another good one


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


>



I remember watching this. love her so much..


----------



## Sassys

She was so tiny
https://instagram.com/p/BXGhtruBfWV/


----------



## LemonDrop

Sassys said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...t-2016-6/#both-of-these-women-weigh-200-lbs-1
> View attachment 3773123
> 
> View attachment 3773124





berrydiva said:


> Unless two people have the exact same frame and same genetic makeup, chances are that they will look different even though they are the exact same height and weight.  Genetics will determine where your weight goes on your body. How a person carries their weight is up to varying factors.





lanasyogamama said:


> This site lets you look up people with the same weight and height to compare.
> 
> http://www.mybodygallery.com/



You all are correct. I was thinking more about healthy BMI. I'm 21 BMI. If someone the same height and weight as me were standing next to me. Maybe we would have a small difference in our breast or hip size. Or our muscles if one was more muscular than the other. It would be obvious to see a difference in muscle tone.


----------



## meluvs2shop

berrydiva said:


> Obviously I'm biased because of the Mobb Deep sample and them on the remix. Breakdown was my song too....this is when R&B still sounded like R&B even though the beats were influenced by hip-hop and there were cameo features from rappers. I can't stand this thing now where it's all blended....some of these new producers aren't versatile enough not because of lack of talent but lack of musical knowledge/history.



That song was my jam. I was a Mariah fan; not a huge one,  but definitely always liked her music and even more so when she split from Motola. Not a fan of her vision of love days although that of course catapulted her career.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sassys said:


>



Is she just burned out from performing bc she was never a dancer or much of a mover on stage and yet her performance here held my attention. Miss that Mariah.


----------



## mkr

She is definitely burned  out


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can do her Unplugged performance in my sleep. That is how many times I have watched it.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> She was so tiny
> https://instagram.com/p/BXGhtruBfWV/



She really was. I would have guessed that she would be the type that would never put on weight.


----------



## berrydiva

I want to knock her down, rip those shoes off her feet, run and burn them. lol. They're so horrible.


----------



## Sassys

https://instagram.com/p/BXQx5pJhXdd/
https://instagram.com/p/BXQX38kjSCA/


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BXQx5pJhXdd/
> https://instagram.com/p/BXQX38kjSCA/


She sounds decent in always be my baby in this IG clip. 

SB: why can't IG be embedded on this board?!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lanasyogamama said:


> She really was. I would have guessed that she would be the type that would never put on weight.


It's probably from all the alcohol (wine) she drinks and lounging with no exercise. 
I know someone who went to see her in Vegas a few weeks ago, and she said she barely moved during the performance lol!


----------



## mkr

She's probably triple spanx-ed up so she probably can't move.


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> She's probably triple spanx-ed up so she probably can't move.



The thought of wearing more than one spanx is crazy to me. I can't breath in one pair, when i wear it with certain dresses. I usually take them off by noon.


----------



## Michele26

I always had a soft spot for Mariah.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> She's probably triple spanx-ed up so she probably can't move.


I would think if you really were triple spanx-ed, it would be hard to sing/breathe.  Someone I know saw her recently.  Said it was disappointing.  She didn't move much and didn't hit any of her really high notes. 

 She's not old.  She could still get herself back together.  Maybe if she doesn't want to me married to Tommy she could still get him to manage her or something - get her back in shape.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


>




I felt bad for her.   That was mean.


----------



## arnott

Snorts!


----------



## kalahai

Agree with SDKITTY


----------



## skarsbabe

My goodness, that was a wild ride of seeing the past 5 pages of years of videos vs. today's. She doesn't have the passion, she doesn't even remotely look like the same person either. I'm embarrassed for people actually paying to see that 'performance' currently! yikes


----------



## arnott

Found this of vintage Bryan.     I didn't know he was one of Beyonce's choreographers!


----------



## berrydiva

That video just gave me all types of chuckles.  Can't you just watch the love on top video and learn the moves? And most of those moves are from New Edition's video.


----------



## Sassys

https://instagram.com/p/BXZPk49FLUx/
https://instagram.com/p/BXeZ-NvF0oL/


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BXZPk49FLUx/
> https://instagram.com/p/BXeZ-NvF0oL/


----------



## PrincessPout

arnott said:


> Found this of vintage Bryan.     I didn't know he was one of Beyonce's choreographers!




That's because he wasn't her choreographer. He was just a back up dancer.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BXZPk49FLUx/
> https://instagram.com/p/BXeZ-NvF0oL/



Hahahahahahahha!    Is that supposed to be sexy or something?        Her waist looks small from the front in the 2nd video.


----------



## arnott

PrincessPout said:


> That's because he wasn't her choreographer. He was just a back up dancer.



He said he co-choreographed that dance in the video.


----------



## arnott

The shippers are calling them Bryriah!             *Snorts!*


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> He said he co-choreographed that dance in the video.


Is co-choreographed a real thing when the dance moves came from New Edition? Lol


----------



## arnott

Here's to Bryan being a future Emmy winning choreographer!


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Here's to Bryan being a future Emmy winning choreographer!


Is he nominated?


----------



## PrincessPout

arnott said:


> He said he co-choreographed that dance in the video.





berrydiva said:


> Is co-choreographed a real thing when the dance moves came from New Edition? Lol



Exactly lol. The blatant lies people will tell are mind blowing.


----------



## PrincessPout

arnott said:


> Hahahahahahahha!    Is that supposed to be sexy or something?        Her waist looks small from the front in the 2nd video.



I think it's supposed to be but it just looks tragic and embarrassing to me. I think she does it so she'll have an excuse to be seen with Bryan, as their whole little arrangement seems to be nothing but a series of transparent attention seeking outings, and so he'll be seen as doing something besides following Mariah around. He didn't dance on Mariah's last leg of Vegas and there's never any mention of him doing actual work, dance or other, from him.


----------



## New-New

Sassys said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BXZPk49FLUx/
> https://instagram.com/p/BXeZ-NvF0oL/


I was always working under the assumption that Bryan was gay even way back when he worked with Bey and those videos haven't done anything to change my conclusion


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> Is he nominated?



No,     but hopefully he'll get some recognition for his choreography in the future!


----------



## arnott




----------



## mkr

I don't wanna see that.


----------



## Storm702

Sassys said:


> Mercy...


Well, bless your heart Mariah, you just couldn't let RiRi lead the thickums train & had to go outdo her! I can finally say I got a body like Mariah!


----------



## Lounorada

arnott said:


>











Well, that was awkward...


----------



## Storm702

Lounorada said:


>


Michael Scott is all of us right now.... and Conceited is Nick[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah....Mariah....what is really going on with her?


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> Mariah....Mariah....what is really going on with her?


I think she has a drinking problem and she's surrounded by Yes men.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Well, that was awkward...



When is she not awkward?!        I think she has surpassed Jessica Simpson as most awkward while attempting to be sexy!


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> I think she has a drinking problem and she's surrounded by Yes men.


It just seems to be getting worse. Just sad. I can't even laugh at her anymore...she needs help.


----------



## knasarae

mkr said:


> I don't wanna see that.


This just made me laugh so hard!!


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> It just seems to be getting worse. Just sad. I can't even laugh at her anymore...she needs help.


She really really does.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I'm happy to help her in exchange for a portion of her wardrobe.


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> I'm happy to help her in exchange for a portion of her wardrobe.



Her wardrobe??? Why would you want her tight a$$ leggings, jeans and evening gowns and black patent leather mules?


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Her wardrobe??? Why would you want her tight a$$ leggings, jeans and evening gowns and black patent leather mules?


It's not like some of them are bad pieces...just the wrong sizes for Mariah.


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


> Her wardrobe??? Why would you want her tight a$$ leggings, jeans and evening gowns and black patent leather mules?


Don't forget all her industrial strength fishnets!


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Don't forget all her industrial strength fishnets!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Her wardrobe??? Why would you want her tight a$$ leggings, jeans and evening gowns and black patent leather mules?



I think they would look good on me and I don't have the budget for them [emoji6]


----------



## PrincessPout

arnott said:


>






Storm702 said:


> Michael Scott is all of us right now.... and Conceited is Nick[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## arnott

Who is Michael Scott?


----------



## Morgan R

Mariah, Monroe, and Moroccan with Serena Williams

*mariahcarey :* With the beautiful *serenawilliams* backstage tonight

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXo2XbJn6U7


----------



## Storm702

arnott said:


> Who is Michael Scott?


Steve Carell's character in "The Office"


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey's Ex-Choreographer Speaks Since Being Fired in January

So what happened? As it turns out, there might be a pretty simple reason for the change in Mariah’s recent shows. In January, almost immediately after the New Year’s Eve fiasco, Mariah fired Anthony Burrell, her now-former choreographer and creative director. In a phone conversation, Burrell said he’s been busy since then with Breaking Barriers Dance Intensive, a program in its fourth year that provides professional dance education and world-class training to youth and adult dancers in inner-city environments. (He's also been quite occupied with his role as a dancer and choreographer for Parkwood Entertainment—you know, Beyoncé's camp.) But he’s had a couple of free moments to view the recent videos of Mariah’s performances, and he’s not surprised by the dip in… we’ll call it quality of show. 

"It's just typical Mariah," Burrell said. "Mariah is clear: when she doesn’t wanna do something, she doesn’t do it. She’s performing with lackluster and no ****s given, and it’s taking away her star."

As her choreographer, Burrell said he was focused on making sure Mariah was comfortable onstage as not just a singer, but an all-around performer.

"Working with an artist like Mariah, who’s not a mover first, it’s always a challenge to get them to think physically and not just vocally," he said. "You always have to keep in mind that they’re a singer first. The priority is not teaching them 100 counts of 8, or endless routines. I wanted to give Mariah a modern push to revamp her, give her a fresher, more modern feel, make her more aware of her body and her lines, and not look like her feet hurt when she’s walking."

Burrell had been working alongside Mariah for four years before they parted ways in January. Throughout that time, he says, Mariah had come to trust and depend on him heavily for show design and physical awareness while performing. Now, Burrell says, there's no one guiding her, and it's showing.

"You're a legend," Burrell said. "But you don’t care, your team doesn’t care. They’re not guiding and directing her. She’s back to where she was before. It's not like she's never looked this bad before; I just stepped her game up."

Burrell said that during his time in Mariah's camp, he got the sense that her team was flat-out inexperienced. "It felt like they were so new at their jobs, and had no direction," he said. "When you’re green, you’re playing things by trial and error, and there were a lot of errors. I was very vocal about things that weren’t right. When you try to take a shortcut and you don’t know the clues, you’re bound to get ****ed up or screwed, because you don’t have the experience of running a tour or a billion-dollar empire. Some of the dancers her team hired are great dancers, but they’re not choreographers or creative directors."

Overall, though, Burrell said Mariah is a "world-class artist" and "a great person to work with." But his experience—and his departure—definitely puts things into perspective. 

Let’s not get it twisted: I’m here for Mariah, until the day she decides to retire that crystalline voice of hers. (Well, 99% crystalline. Hey, nobody's perfect.) So are many, many of her dedicated fans, who refer to themselves as her "lambs" or "lambily."

http://uk.complex.com/music/2017/08/mariah-carey-doesnt-seem-to-give-a-****-anymore*


----------



## Sassys




----------



## berrydiva

I don't know why that former choreographer wants to take credit for anything he did over the past 4 years....she has looked a mess on stage for awhile now. You would swear Mariah found some rhythm the way he's speaking.

Mariah is far to conscious of her body to be aware of her body and lines.


----------



## Jayne1

Someone put together a before and after video:


----------



## mkr

Sassys said:


>


She looks better in this getup than most of her real clothes.


----------



## LemonDrop

Jayne1 said:


> Someone put together a before and after video:




Love that montage. Her current concert looks like a bunch of sailors hauling around 200 pounds of sausage in a 150 pound bag.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Someone put together a before and after video:




Tragic!       She looked so hot in 1999.


----------



## Sasha2012

Jayne1 said:


> Someone put together a before and after video:



Mariah has never been a dancer but at least she used to make an effort. You got to a Mariah concert to hear her sing but even her vocals have deteriorated. She looks so passionless now. I bet Stella is telling her she looks and sounds great.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## lanasyogamama

Exactly, she was never the best dancer, but the looks and the singing more than made up for it.


----------



## Sassys

These two crack me up every time I see my instagram feed https://instagram.com/p/BXxONDVFjwW/


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> These two crack me up every time I see my instagram feed https://instagram.com/p/BXxONDVFjwW/



I'm so glad she's wearing  a dress now and not a bodysuit.   Looks so much better.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been traveling the country on her tour alongside Lionel Richie, while getting ready for her Las Vegas residency. return

But Mariah Carey, 47, found time for a spot of PDA with boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34, while walking around her Tribeca neighborhood in New York City on Wednesday.

The pop diva squeezed into a tight corset top that showed off her ample cleavage as she clung onto her toyboy's hand.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ueezes-corset-stroll-Bryan.html#ixzz4pxyB7GPI


----------



## LemonDrop

Was her face photoshopped to look bad ? Seriously. They looks like photos from a "Stars without makeup" spread.


----------



## berrydiva

First of all it was like 90 damn degrees today and she has on a leather jacket.


----------



## Storm702

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been traveling the country on her tour alongside Lionel Richie, while getting ready for her Las Vegas residency. return
> 
> But Mariah Carey, 47, found time for a spot of PDA with boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34, while walking around her Tribeca neighborhood in New York City on Wednesday.
> 
> The pop diva squeezed into a tight corset top that showed off her ample cleavage as she clung onto her toyboy's hand.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ueezes-corset-stroll-Bryan.html#ixzz4pxyB7GPI


She looks like she's struggling to breathe in that outfit.... did they stitch her into it? She still has a cute shape that could be better showcased in clothes that fit properly


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks like a helium party balloon.


----------



## White Orchid

Is he serious with those jeans?


----------



## mkr

At least they're not so tight you can see the whole zipper like Mariah's.


----------



## zen1965

I am starting to feel really sorry for her. Judging from her face, she looks like she is in serious trouble.


----------



## TJNEscada

Compass Rose said:


> She looks like a helium party balloon.


OMG!  I just spit my morning coffee!  HILARIOUS!


----------



## DC-Cutie

zen1965 said:


> I am starting to feel really sorry for her. Judging from her face, she looks like she is in serious trouble.


looks like alcohol bloat


----------



## Sassys

The thought of wearing tights/stockings in the summer makes me cringe.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Does anyone know how long the Lionel/Mariah concert is?


----------



## gillianna

New drinking game.  Take a shot for each person holding Mariah up to walk. The one shot if only one person, two shots for two people.  Three shots if she stands alone.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Compass Rose said:


> She looks like a helium party balloon.


LMFAO!!! You just took me out with this! OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Her wide feet ALWAYS look stuffed in those tiny narrow European heels! UGH.


----------



## DC-Cutie

he's really wearing acid washed joggers and she's wearing fishnets...  tragic


----------



## PrincessPout

I'm still so lost as to how she arrived to the conclusion that she'd be winning by wasting time on a fake relationship that even the media isn't willing to pretend is real, that consists of nothing but fake strolls and embarrassing "dance moves," looking a hot mess all the time, and, on top of it, with a man that thinks buying acid wash joggers is a good idea. 

I feel like there's not enough alcohol in the world to get to this sad place.


----------



## Cocoabean

gillianna said:


> New drinking game.  Take a shot for each person holding Mariah up to walk. The one shot if only one person, two shots for two people.  Three shots if she stands alone.



I cannot handle that much alcohol! Those photos look as though she is incapable of walking independently. Sort of how I walk in heels, actually! lol


----------



## Tivo

It looks like she's aged 10 years in the last few months!


----------



## Grande Latte

I love Mariah. She's a legend. I still listen to her music on YouTube from years ago. No one compares to her. No one can sing like her. But I think her personal life is out of whack, I get this feeling she's sad, that she's given up. 

*Everyone is using her.* She needs to take time out to work on herself and get rid of a few addictions. Jennifer Aniston is around the same age, look how wholesome, radiant, and at peace she is. Mariah doesn't need all this chaos, God bless her. I hope she finds her way.


----------



## Sassys

Grande Latte said:


> I love Mariah. She's a legend. I still listen to her music on YouTube from years ago. No one compares to her. No one can sing like her. But I think her personal life is out of whack, I get this feeling she's sad, that she's given up.
> 
> *Everyone is using her.* She needs to take time out to work on herself and get rid of a few addictions. Jennifer Aniston is around the same age, look how wholesome, radiant, and at peace she is. Mariah doesn't need all this chaos, God bless her. I hope she finds her way.



Jennifer wasn't put on a pedestal for 20+ years and treated like the grand supreme. Mariah married the boss at 23 years old and people bowed down to her. When she left him, she had already become use to being on the pedestal and made sure people "under her" kept her up on that pedestal. She came down a bit when she met Nick (he probably taught her its okay to step down a bit, but she really on took one foot off the pedestal).


----------



## Sassys

Bowling


----------



## lanasyogamama

She makes that bag look so cheap.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Every time I look at pics of her I get second hand embarrassment. Everything about her has become cringeworthy.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Seeing these latest photos, I definitely believe the 263 lbs story.


----------



## sdkitty

kkfiregirl said:


> Seeing these latest photos, I definitely believe the 263 lbs story.


I don't know what she weights but she is looking kinda large.  And is that supposed to be her boyfriend?  Looks like he could be her son


----------



## Cocoabean

How does one bowl in high heels while hanging onto someone for dear life???

Oh, and it appears we need to drink 3 shots, she looks to be walking on her own in the last photo!


----------



## mkr

Well they didn't exactly show her bowling.  They do give you bowling shoes but I can't see Mariah wearing used shoes like a peasant.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Well they didn't exactly show her bowling.  They do give you bowling shoes but I can't see Mariah wearing used shoes like a peasant.


 she can make a bag that costs thousands of dollars look like a peasant's bag


----------



## PrincessPout

mkr said:


> Well they didn't exactly show her bowling.  They do give you bowling shoes but I can't see Mariah wearing used shoes like a peasant.



She didn't. The twins and the staff that always follows a few step behind her did.


----------



## Sassys

Cocoabean said:


> How does one bowl in high heels while hanging onto someone for dear life???
> 
> Oh, and it appears we need to drink 3 shots, she looks to be walking on her own in the last photo!



You get the shoes when you get to the bowling alley. You don't wear bowling shoes on the street.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sandi.el

The kids are just too adorable


----------



## Cocoabean

Sassys said:


> You get the shoes when you get to the bowling alley. You don't wear bowling shoes on the street.



I know, I am sorry my sarcasm didn't come through. For some reason I cannot see her wearing bowling shoes, and hurling a ball down a lane. Am I the only one who cannot picture it?


----------



## PrincessPout

Sassys said:


> Jennifer wasn't put on a pedestal for 20+ years and treated like the grand supreme. Mariah married the boss at 23 years old and people bowed down to her. When she left him, she had already become *use to being on the pedestal and made sure people "under her" kept her up on that pedestal*. *She came down a bit when she met Nick (he probably taught her its okay to step down a bit, but she really on took one foot off the pedestal)*.



I agree. I also believe that she's highly, highly, highly insecure and has never sought help for that or ongoing help. Until she does, she will always and constantly need people around to keep her company and be in awe of her celebrity, although most of them will add nothing significant to her life and only be there to use her, because someone who can add something to another person's life will usually have a life of his or her own. They won't have the time to hang around every waking moment.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> Bowling


Mariah reminds of some overweight women who think that by merely wearing black, they'll appear slim.


----------



## Sassys

NYC Show


----------



## 30gold

lanasyogamama said:


> She makes that bag look so cheap.



I really did not even see the bag!!!!


----------



## Sassys

I just post pics - I don't know...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am completely devastated. I thought the show started at 8. But it was at 7. So I missed all but two songs. She did sound good.

sigh.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> I just post pics - I don't know...
> 
> View attachment 3801595
> View attachment 3801596
> View attachment 3801597
> View attachment 3801598
> View attachment 3801599


----------



## Storm702

Seriously, what is with her need of being carried everywhere?


----------



## mkr

How else is she going to get across the stage?


----------



## Storm702

mkr said:


> How else is she going to get across the stage?


Levitation? [emoji6]


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> How else is she going to get across the stage?





Storm702 said:


> Levitation? [emoji6]



Reverse magnetism? Isn't that how Ed built the Coral Castle


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> I just post pics - I don't know...
> 
> View attachment 3801595
> View attachment 3801596
> View attachment 3801597
> View attachment 3801598
> View attachment 3801599


This is what she looks like in her mind.


----------



## Sassys

Sweetie, we ALL can see you have low self-esteem. Not sure what the heck she is talking about. We've known for years.


*'I have always had low self-esteem': Mariah Carey makes rare admission about her insecurities as she recalls 'being broke with no food' before fame*

Mariah Carey says she suffers from 'low self-esteem.'

The 47-year-old New York native is one of the best-selling musicians of all time, but has admitted to having fragile self-confidence, she told Page Six on Tuesday.

'I just feel like I am a regular human being and I deserve the same respect as anybody else,' the siren began. *'I have always had low self-esteem, and people do not recognize that.'*

The Daydream hitmaker also confessed she struggles to gauge 'what type of respect' she merits. 'I can't measure what type of respect I deserve - I really can't,' said the Butterfly singer.

Despite her glamorous appearance and worldwide fame, Mariah revealed she still harbours lots of insecurities.

The singer explained that her biracial background has led her to question her own social standing.

Mariah said: 'Growing up different, being biracial, having the whole thing where I did not know if I fit in ... That is why music became such a big part of my life, because it helped me overcome those issues.

'Sometimes it is hard to let your guard down.'

And Mariah confessed she still questions the sincerity of the people who surround her.

The We Belong Together crooner shared: 'I do think to myself, "Did they mean this? Or do they not really mean it?" And that is with everybody - it is not just with three people or just one.'

She explained, too, that despite her eye-watering career earnings, Mariah can still recall her days as an aspiring star.

She said: 'I remember it not being easy getting a record deal. Making demos in the middle of the night, sleeping on the floor in the studio, being broke with no food.

'My go-to meal was [Newman's Own] sauce. Me and my friend would split the pasta and sauce for, like, a week. Or it was, like, a bagel and iced tea ... The guy would give it to me at the deli for free.'

Carey’s on the road with Lionel Richie for their All the Hits tour.

She added that she is now working on a new fragrance.

'I don’t have a name . . . But it is with Elizabeth Arden. It smells like success. There is also a secret song I have been working on,' she said.

This comes after she took the latest cover of Paper magazine.

Mariah looked fabulous as she showed off her figure in nothing but an elaborate necklace and fishnet stockings. The singer had her long locks strategically placed over her breasts as she opted to go topless for the sexy cover shoot.

She also wore long black gloves and posed seductively with her hands over her head. Smiling mysteriously at the camera, the longtime diva looked great in full glamorous makeup that really made her eyes pop.

Mariah just wrapped up Mariah: #1 to Infinity, her first-ever Vegas residency, where she performed all 18 of her #1 hits at the Colosseum at Caesars Palace.

Mimi will be back in December for All I Want for Christmas Is You, a holiday concert series that, yes, will be sure to feature that iconic, titular hit.

When asked about what she does in Vegas during her time off, she responded that she doesn't get much.

'Well, it's hard because sometimes it's like two nights on back to back so I don't really [go out] -- it's not like, 'WOO HOO,' let's, like, go wild on the Las Vegas strip, but occasionally some of my friends and I will drive around, have fun, go to different places, do whatever.'

She also revealed she likes the idea of a Vegas show because she can bring her six-year-old twins and it keeps them grounded and in one place.

'I have twins [Moroccan and Monroe], who just turned six...to have them be in one place for a period of time rather than, like, touring for all that time [is great]. They go with me,' she told the magazine.




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...are-admission-insecurities.html#ixzz4qVcN3ZUh
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## KM7029

Storm702 said:


> Seriously, what is with her need of being carried everywhere?



I was thinking the same thing!  I was watching some Mariah videos on YouTube from July 2017.  She is carried or rolled in everywhere.  She couldn't even stand up on her own, I watched the buff backup dancers pick her up.   

She really isn't THAT big compared to everyday people, I'm not trying to shame her, heck I am a curvy chick!    I mean the outfits she is wearing are not flattering at all IMO, but I think she could look great if she avoided the body suits/leotard type outfits. 

She doesn't seem to want to move though!


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> How else is she going to get across the stage?


They could get creative with different techniques, like, shoot her out of a cannon or get her a mobility scooter.
Maybe they could even get her one of those open-top cars like the Popemobile, that could drive back and forth across the stage with Mariah waving in the back.










All three would be very entertaining


----------



## berrydiva

Oh Mariah, low self-esteem is generally always visible.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagOuttaHell said:


> I am completely devastated. I thought the show started at 8. But it was at 7. So I missed all but two songs. She did sound good.
> 
> sigh.



I'm sorry [emoji22]


----------



## TC1

Low self esteem and "opted to go topless for sexy cover shoot". Sigh Mariah just needs so much attention


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> They could get creative with different techniques, like, shoot her out of a cannon or get her a mobility scooter.
> Maybe they could even get her one of those open-top cars like the Popemobile, that could drive back and forth across the stage with Mariah waving in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three would be very entertaining


----------



## mkr

Mariah has an army of people swooning over her and catering to her every whim and she still has low self esteem.

She needs therapy in the worst way.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sassys said:


> And Mariah confessed she still questions the sincerity of the people who surround her.


Apparently, not enough.


----------



## Grande Latte

Low self esteem is something that is part of your core. Despite success, beauty, wealth, whatever, if you suffer from low self esteem, chances are, you still do even after you've accomplished what you set to to accomplish.

She needs a therapist. She needs help. She needs to surround herself with the right people. She needs to slowly, but solidily build up her self esteem. It's NEVER to late to start working on yourself.

She's so lost...


----------



## Sassys

I don't know why she can't carry her own purse.


----------



## kemilia

Her legs always look like Miss Piggy's legs because of the heavy duty pantyhose.


----------



## YSoLovely

kemilia said:


> Her legs always look like Miss Piggy's legs because of the heavy duty pantyhose.



MTE. It's doing her absolutely no favors...


----------



## bag-mania

poopsie said:


> Reverse magnetism? Isn't that how Ed built the Coral Castle



 Thanks for that obscure yet incredibly accurate comparison!


----------



## Cocoabean

Sassys said:


> I don't know why she can't carry her own purse.
> 
> View attachment 3803514
> View attachment 3803515



It would throw her off balance on those stilts. We already know she needs to hold on to someone in order to remain upright and walk.


----------



## arnott

I  like that last dress.


----------



## Freckles1

Have we seen these? I apologize if we have. They were on Snapchat Daily Mail today. I die. I seriously die


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3804130
> View attachment 3804131
> 
> Have we seen these? I apologize if we have. They were on Snapchat Daily Mail today. I die. I seriously die



We have indeed.


----------



## Freckles1

Sassys said:


> We have indeed.



I am SO sorry I have made us view them again [emoji23] what a disaster


----------



## morgan20

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3804163
> View attachment 3804164



Hair is a mess...I like the shoes


----------



## GaitreeS

Welcome to Toronto Mimi! Is she staying at the Ritz?


----------



## mkr

Is it the most fabulous hotel in Toronto because that's the only place she staying


----------



## berrydiva

That wig is tragic. Sigh.


----------



## GaitreeS

mkr said:


> Is it the most fabulous hotel in Toronto because that's the only place she staying



It's pretty close to where she'll be performing...we have a few fabulous hotels in Toronto 

I'll see if there is a crowd out there and I'll know for sure.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> That wig is tragic. Sigh.


So are the sunglasses.  Wait and the shoes and the pants and the shirt.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> So are the sunglasses.  Wait and the shoes and the pants and the shirt.


She has deep problems....I can't even really bring myself to talk about her badly in a joking manner, I don't need that negative in my soul lol. She needs to find help.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She has deep problems....I can't even really bring myself to talk about her badly in a joking manner, I don't need that negative in my soul lol. She needs to find help.


As long as that Stella chick is around I don't think Mariah will get help. So, this is gonna get worse, unfortunately 
With the incredible voice she has, or, _had_ and after every bit of success Mariah has accomplished in her career, it's really sad to see her name being tarnished and her becoming this big joke.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> As long as that Stella chick is around I don't think Mariah will get help. So, this is gonna get worse, unfortunately
> With the incredible voice she has, or, _had_ and after every bit of success Mariah has accomplished in her career, it's really sad to see her name being tarnished and her becoming this big joke.


It really is....she's just becoming so sad. It's real-time watching someone slowly destroy themselves.


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> *I am SO sorry I have made us view them again *[emoji23] what a disaster


----------



## papertiger

I was never the biggest Mariah fan but I am upset for her, so shocked to see that no one in entourage/friend circle will help her. At the same time I feel manipulated by her.

I am reading all interviews with her with a grain of truth and a pinch of salt. So she has low self-esteem, perhaps the music has helped fight the symptoms in the past but obsessive diversion is always sticking plaster over a haemorrhage. I'm reading some of the comments wincing, at first I thought they seemed harsh considering what seems to be mental illness.  But then I also think why should any of the audience/fans care more about her than she does about herself or the people paid to take care of her?

I agree with others here in that I see bigger people all the time out on the street. I don't mind what they wear so long as they like themselves in it and they're happy. It's not the weight, it's the weight _gain_. It's not the singing, it's the singer with no coping strategy (and perhaps no rehearsal). She's depending on her 'magic' and forgetting all the long hours of hard work she put into that magic.

I saw Amy Winhouse on her last tour and though I was lucky she was very good that night, I've also seen later shows on vids...OMG. It must be worse nowadays with _everyone_ with cameras and instant uploading to social media etc. I  personally don't want to witness  'a freak show' and see an hour of a poor human being suffering and in torment. If you're not fit for work, stay home and get better.


----------



## PrincessPout

papertiger said:


> I was never the biggest Maria fan but I am upset for her, *so shocked to see that no one in entourage/friend circle will help her.* At the same time I feel manipulated by her.
> 
> I am reading all interviews with her with a grain of truth and a pinch of salt. So she has low self-esteem, perhaps the music has helped fight the symptoms in the past but obsessive diversion is always sticking plaster over a haemorrhage. I'm reading some of the comments wincing, at first I thought they seemed harsh considering what seems to be mental illness.  But then I also think why should any of the audience/fans care more about her than she does about herself or the people paid to take care of her?
> 
> I agree with others here in that I see bigger people all the time out on the street. I don't mind what they wear so long as they like themselves in it and they're happy. It's not the weight, it's the weight _gain_. It's not the singing, it's the singer with no coping strategy (and perhaps no rehearsal). She's depending on her 'magic' and forgetting all the long hours of hard work she put into that magic.
> 
> I saw Amy Winhouse on her last tour and though I was lucky she was very good that night, I've also seen later shows on vids...OMG. It must be worse nowadays with _everyone_ with cameras and instant uploading to social media etc. I  personally don't want to witness  'a freak show' and see an hour of a poor human being suffering and in torment. If you're not fit for work, stay home and get better.



I've been a fan for years now, so I can't be shocked by that fact. Mariah does/did have a few real friends but I think many recognized that pointing out truth to Mariah, calling her out on her BS does not sit well with her at all. For example, Jermaine Dupri said a few years back that Mariah sometimes doesn't take her career seriously. He wasn't being malicious but they had a falling out over that. He was allowed back into the circle, after a while, when Mariah felt that she needed him but he learned his lesson quick because he needs her, business wise, too.

As for the entourage, no surprise there at all because there is no benefit to any of them getting Mariah help. Getting help would mean that Mariah would most likely wake up and realize that doing things like hiring a reality tv producer who puts in zero effort to help her career but who is instead focused on getting her family jobs working for Mariah and having her kids travel on Mariah's dime and parading around with a back up dancer who has no job and she has no connection with. Then, where would they be left? With no easy paychecks, no luxury traveling, private jets, meeting celebrities, etc.


----------



## Sasha2012

New footage of Mariah in her closet. She looks bloated.


----------



## Jayne1

My SIL was at her show last night, here in Toronto.

She said there was almost no stage production, just a chair in the middle of the stage and she sang for less than an hour, which included leaving the stage for while to change outfits.

I don't know why people pay money to go see her.


----------



## Moreproblems

Nice


----------



## pixiejenna

Your poor SIL was probably very disappointed.


----------



## PrincessPout

Jayne1 said:


> My SIL was at her show last night, here in Toronto.
> 
> She said there was almost no stage production, just a chair in the middle of the stage and *she sang for less than an hour*, which included leaving the stage for while to change outfits.
> 
> I don't know why people pay money to go see her.



I honestly hate that she always wastes so much time on outfit changes during short performances but she's the opening act for Lionel, which is why her set is so short. It's really his tour, not hers.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Damn. i NEVER thought I'd see the day Mariah would be opening for anyone. She could have done Vegas if things had turned out differently.


----------



## Jayne1

PrincessPout said:


> I honestly hate that she always wastes so much time on outfit changes during short performances but she's the opening act for Lionel, which is why her set is so short. It's really his tour, not hers.


That's true.  She said his show had all the bells and whistles, including lots of background screens, special lighting and a piano high on a platform. Hers was a bare bones opening act.

She could do it if she wanted to, but obviously she doesn't care.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks like she had to concentrate to speak in that video.


Mariah being reduced to an opening act is sad.


----------



## Storm702

Sasha2012 said:


> New footage of Mariah in her closet. She looks bloated.



She probably doesn't like the ripped jean look because it would be very plausible that the jeans were ripped trying to accommodate her body in a too small size!

She doesn't sound well...almost like a zombie. She's still beautiful, but I agree, she needs some help.... she looks bloated & tired, & that day drinking isn't helping.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> New footage of Mariah in her closet. She looks bloated.




Wow,   she couldn't even do a closet tour without a drink in her hand.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm also shocked she's opening for Lionel. I swear I've seen her in ripped jeans.


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm also shocked she's opening for Lionel. I swear I've seen her in ripped jeans.


Maybe they weren't ripped when she put them on.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^omg 

Her children are the best part of that video but man are they gonna have $$$$ taste too. 

She sounds very slow. Like she's buzzed already and knows it, but she doesn't want to come across like a sloppy drunk.


----------



## PrincessPout

meluvs2shop said:


> Damn. i NEVER thought I'd see the day Mariah would be opening for anyone. She could have done Vegas if things had turned out differently.



The residency in Vegas was something that was in the works long before Stella came into picture. So, at first, I thought that she was going to go the Celine Dion route. I think a lot of other fans did too. Alas, it's not coming to pass.


----------



## PrincessPout

Jayne1 said:


> That's true.  She said his show had all the bells and whistles, including lots of background screens, special lighting and a piano high on a platform. Hers was a bare bones opening act.
> 
> She could do it if she wanted to, but obviously she doesn't care.



Honestly, even if it had been her show, it'd very likely have been bare bones. The Sweet Fantasy Tour Mariah did recently was kind of bare compared to a lot of yours. There's money in that camp for vacations and drinks but when it comes to anything business wise, they take the cheap route in many ways.


----------



## Sassys

Stage mom?
https://instagram.com/p/BYULg9qHkQl/


----------



## PrincessPout

Sassys said:


> Stage mom?
> https://instagram.com/p/BYULg9qHkQl/



She's dying for both kids to go into music. Even when Moroccan and Monroe were babies, she was adamant about it. I have to say, it was weird. Bringing the kids on stage was cute at first but it's quickly escalated to ridiculous in my book. She brings them out for every performance of Always Be My Baby. It's not just this tour with Lionel but also during her recent tour.

I just hope the kids don't grow to develop a false sense that they have to go into the music business because they've been lead to believe that that's their manifest destiny so to speak, or mere diffusion because they've lived in the bubble of the entertainment world via their parents forbso long, and that they're more talented than what they really are. Especially Monroe.


----------



## Sassys

PrincessPout said:


> She's dying for both kids to go into music. Even when Moroccan and Monroe were babies, she was adamant about it. I have to say, it was weird. Bringing the kids on stage was cute at first but it's quickly escalated to ridiculous in my book. She brings them out for every performance of Always Be My Baby. It's not just this tour with Lionel but also during her recent tour.
> 
> I just hope the kids don't grow to develop a false sense that they have to go into the music business because they've been lead to believe that that's their manifest destiny so to speak, or mere diffusion because they've lived in the bubble of the entertainment world via their parents forbso long, and that they're more talented than what they really are. Especially Monroe.



Yeah nick was against it in an interview and wanted them to be a teacher, lawyer or astronaut. She rolled her eyes at him and was not having it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm sure they'll want to continue to shine in the spotlight, whether they have talent or not.  Most celeb kids want that.


----------



## PrincessPout

Sassys said:


> Yeah nick was against it in an interview and wanted them to be a teacher, lawyer or astronaut. She rolled her eyes at him and was not having it.



Yes, I remember that. I didn't understand it then and I still don't. I know it's flattering to have your kids follow in your footsteps but the push she gives it is weird. To her they truly _have_ to be in the business. Most celebrities seem to have a normal parent attitude of I'll support you no matter what you do, with no preference to their child going into entertainment or they are like Nick and don't want their kid to go into the business at all but rather he or she go into a high powered white collar job. Then again, Mariah is definitely recycling her messed up childhood so really it's no surprise in my book.


----------



## mkr

What happens if Monroe sings better than Mariah?


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think that at a certain age it's very difficult not to bloat. That's in my experience. I think Mariah doesn't look horrible. She does seem extremely bloated. As if she's adjusting to hormones or menopause. I know this can happen prior and it seems that with the drinking and perhaps not being active enough she's been this way for years. I do think she is a beautiful woman who would look so much better if she wore the right size clothing


----------



## pixiejenna

Mimi might get knocked from her longest single #1 status thanks to Despacito. What will she do when she gets dethroned?


----------



## lanasyogamama

She could say she doesn't know that song?


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Mimi might get knocked from her longest single #1 status thanks to Despacito. What will she do when she gets dethroned?


Lawd to that awful song....goodness


----------



## Sasha2012

More footage of her closet


----------



## dianastar

she is so adorable XOXO


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> More footage of her closet




Agent Provocateur, Dahling!            Loved the ending of the video.


----------



## PrincessPout

berrydiva said:


> Lawd to that awful song....goodness



I would have rathered a better song had dethroned it. I don't get the hype around Despacito. It's nothing special in my opinion.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> Lawd to that awful song....goodness


I like the song it makes me want to get up and dance. But I also don't speak Spanish so maybe that helps lol. If I knew that he was saying it might be meh or even annoying to me.


----------



## Sassys

She know damn well she can't fit any of that lingerie. Poor Mimi.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> She know damn well she can't fit any of that lingerie. Poor Mimi.


Or some of those shoes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I never heard of Despicito until I went on Itunes looking for some music last week.

I never liked OSD. So farewell to that.

Her closet puts a lot of nice closets to shame. Just waiting for Beyonce to do this reveal one day.


----------



## mkr

BagOuttaHell said:


> I never heard of Despicito until I went on Itunes looking for some music last week.
> 
> I never liked OSD. So farewell to that.
> 
> Her closet puts a lot of nice closets to shame. Just waiting for Beyonce to do this reveal one day.


Are you sure you want to see that?  Beyonce isn't exactly known for her fashion sense.


----------



## berrydiva

PrincessPout said:


> I would have rathered a better song had dethroned it. I don't get the hype around Despacito. It's nothing special in my opinion.


I used to like it then it made me crazy because it turned into the song that doesn't end.



pixiejenna said:


> I like the song it makes me want to get up and dance. But I also don't speak Spanish so maybe that helps lol. If I knew that he was saying it might be meh or even annoying to me.


I think that it's just so overplayed here in NY given that we have the highest percentage of Puerto Rican population outside of PR. You can't get away from that damn song....

Although, I do love this


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Are you sure you want to see that?  Beyonce isn't exactly known for her fashion sense.


Beyonce has great pieces....she just doesn't seem to know how to put them together well. Her closet is probably amazing. I know she turned her old apartment into a clothes storage....don't know if it's still used as a closet.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

mkr said:


> Are you sure you want to see that?  Beyonce isn't exactly known for her fashion sense.



Yes, I want to see her closet/warehouse. Her fashion is tacky because she lacks taste but she does have a lot of nice clothes and accessories. Same with Mariah.


----------



## mkr

That's true, she has some really nice things.  Maybe she's color blind.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Despecito sucks. Had Taylucifer dropped a week earlier she would've ended their reign and they wouldn't have broken the record.


Mariah's closet is fab but I'm not a fan of her actual pieces. Bey has great pieces but sucks at putting them together but in Mariah's case, both her pieces and outfits are tragic.


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Despecito sucks. Had *Taylucifer* dropped a week earlier she would've ended their reign and they wouldn't have broken the record.
> 
> 
> Mariah's closet is fab but I'm not a fan of her actual pieces. Bey has great pieces but sucks at putting them together but in Mariah's case, both her pieces and outfits are tragic.


 @ Taylucifer. Perfect name for Swift.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> I used to like it then it made me crazy because it turned into the song that doesn't end.
> 
> I think that it's just so overplayed here in NY given that we have the highest percentage of Puerto Rican population outside of PR. You can't get away from that damn song....
> 
> Although, I do love this



I'm in the burbs of Chi and it's pretty much on the radio 24/7.

 I was supposed to see 2cellos in October but they had a conflict in schedule and it got rescheduled for January [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22].


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> She know damn well she can't fit any of that lingerie. Poor Mimi.



I don't think she knows.   The denial is strong with Mimi.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> @ Taylucifer. Perfect name for Swift.



My bestie called her that a few days ago and I  It's def my new name for her.


----------



## arnott

I only know  Despacito because they sang that song on Boy Band.         Never heard the original.


----------



## anitalilac

berrydiva said:


> I used to like it then it made me crazy because it turned into the song that doesn't end.
> 
> I think that it's just so overplayed here in NY given that we have the highest percentage of Puerto Rican population outside of PR. You can't get away from that damn song....
> 
> Although, I do love this



 I love their GOT renditions


----------



## arnott

Anyone surprised she admits to having chipmunk cheeks?


----------



## Sandi.el

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes, I want to see her closet/warehouse. Her fashion is tacky because she lacks taste but she does have a lot of nice clothes and accessories. Same with Mariah.



I think she did an MTV cribs long ago, I was very young but I remember wanting her closer


----------



## Sandi.el

Ok forward to 5:30 to see the old closet . [emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## Sassys

Sandi.el said:


> Ok forward to 5:30 to see the old closet . [emoji22][emoji22]




Old closet? It's the same apartment.


----------



## Queserasera

Cant see the photos but its really sad to see her in these days


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Despecito sucks. Had *Taylucifer *dropped a week earlier she would've ended their reign and they wouldn't have broken the record.
> 
> 
> Mariah's closet is fab but I'm not a fan of her actual pieces. Bey has great pieces but sucks at putting them together but in Mariah's case, both her pieces and outfits are tragic.



Had to google that!


----------



## lanasyogamama

That episode of Cribs is classic!!


----------



## berrydiva

anitalilac said:


> I love their GOT renditions


Thanks! I have to go listen....can't believe I haven't heard those.


----------



## Morgan R

Not related to anything Mariah recently but I was over here jamming because BET Soul was playing the music videos from Mariah's album, _Butterfly_ which 20th anniversary of it's release is today. They also played a few other Mariah music videos to finish the hour.

The singles from the album _Butterfly_:


----------



## Tivo

Omg. I forgot all about "The Roof!"
Thanks for posting, that was my jam.


----------



## Shelbyrana

I love the Roof


----------



## Lounorada

Saw these pictures the other day and her face looks _way_ off  It's so swollen she looks almost unrecognisable.

Zimbio


----------



## Shelbyrana

I do like that dress but you can see the alcohol blot in her.


----------



## Tivo

Get it together Mariah!


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's bad news when Santa looks skinny next to you.


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> It's bad news when Santa looks skinny next to you.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Ok seriously what is going on with he face, I know some massive alcoholics in real life and they don't look like this.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's bounced back from her latest Photoshop accusations, after she was accused of doctoring her latest topless photoshoot for PAPER magazine.

And Mariah Carey, 47, couldn't keep the smile off her face when she stepped out with her boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34, dining at Mr Chow in Los Angeles on Sunday night after performing at the VH1 Hip Hop Honors: The 90s Game Changers event.

The loved-up couple went hand-in-hand during their dinner date, looking happier than ever.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-date-night-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz4t2UCPYaV


----------



## kkfiregirl

A mess


----------



## sally.m

woof


----------



## GaitreeS

Ok, this was funny for a minute but this is a serious mess...someone help Mariah


----------



## lanasyogamama

The sheer panels on the side of those pants are going to give me nightmares.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Mariah reminds of some overweight women who think that by merely wearing black, they'll appear slim.




And especially when you wear something 3 sizes too small!! [emoji15]


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks like she's about to burst!


----------



## Sassys

She looks like she is so bloated she can't breath. Like when you eat 10 pounds of food. This can't all be alcohol bloat.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does she have a chin implant?


----------



## pixiejenna

Lambs Mimi must really be into reality TV now because she's going to film her world tour! http://jezebel.com/mariah-carey-wil...source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow 

Now we'll be able to watch Mimi get carried around on stage in other countries how exciting is that lambs?!


----------



## arnott

She didn't bother to change out of her costume before going to dinner?


----------



## Storm702

pixiejenna said:


> Lambs Mimi must really be into reality TV now because she's going to film her world tour! http://jezebel.com/mariah-carey-wil...source=jezebel_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> Now we'll be able to watch Mimi get carried around on stage in other countries how exciting is that lambs?!


 Now we can find out what she does (or doesn't do) all by herself!


----------



## jenjen1964

pixiejenna said:


> I'm in the burbs of Chi and it's pretty much on the radio 24/7.
> 
> I was supposed to see 2cellos in October but they had a conflict in schedule and it got rescheduled for January [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22].


I am in the burbs as well, where were they going to be??? I saw them at UW Madison, they were amazing


----------



## Handbag1234

That outfit  she needs to sack the people around her and get some proper support and guidance.


----------



## GoGlam

Yikes! All the contouring in the world won't hide her double chin


----------



## MY2CENT

She looks dreadful is she bloated for alcohol, she was a pretty woman unfortunately time has not been kind to her


----------



## berrydiva

MY2CENT said:


> She looks dreadful is she bloated for alcohol, she was a pretty woman unfortunately time has not been kind to her


I think it's more like the alcohol that hasn't been kind to her. lol


----------



## shiba

With that kind of bloat, I wonder if she is taking a medication like prednisone


----------



## mkr

I definitely think she's taking some kind of medication.


----------



## knasarae

Watching her on VH1 Hip Hop Honors.  She just stood still.  Supposedly she scaled a building but I doubt it was her.  Someone escorts her from one spot to the next.  It's sad, but other than her the rest of it was cool.


----------



## morgan20

If she was to downsize her implants she would look so much better.


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey Performs "Honey" With Da Brat, Jermaine Dupri, The Lox & Mase
http://www.vh1.com/video-clips/ej8u...oney-with-da-brat-jermaine-dupri-the-lox-mase*


----------



## Sassys

knasarae said:


> Watching her on VH1 Hip Hop Honors.  She just stood still.  *Supposedly she scaled a building but I doubt it was her.*  Someone escorts her from one spot to the next.  It's sad, but other than her the rest of it was cool.



You know damn well that was not Mariah lol. Woman has been complaining about her hurt arm for 10 damn years now


----------



## knasarae

Sassys said:


> You know damn well that was not Mariah lol. Woman has been complaining about her hurt arm for 10 damn years now


I know, I feel so bad for her sometimes I wanted to at least give the narrative.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> *Mariah Carey Performs "Honey" With Da Brat, Jermaine Dupri, The Lox & Mase
> http://www.vh1.com/video-clips/ej8u...oney-with-da-brat-jermaine-dupri-the-lox-mase*



Someone on twitter said people move Mariah around on stage like she’s a piece of furniture and I lol’d because it’s so accurate.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## lanasyogamama

As I was scrolling through these pics I thought we were going to see her feed the meter for a second!


----------



## Sandi.el

lanasyogamama said:


> As I was scrolling through these pics I thought we were going to see her feed the meter for a second!



You know better than to think MC would do such a thing lol


----------



## Sandi.el

With every photo posted She looks more and more like Miss Piggy


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sandi.el said:


> You know better than to think MC would do such a thing lol



A girl can dream!


----------



## Lounorada

I bet the car was purposely parked in that exact spot so she could use the meter as a prop to keep her up.
Every pic I see of her these days it looks like she can't breathe because of whatever industrial strength shapewear she wears.
It's sad to see what she's become


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> I bet the car was purposely parked in that exact spot so she could use the meter as a prop to keep her up.
> Every pic I see of her these days it looks like she can't breathe because of whatever industrial strength shapewear she wears.
> It's sad to see what she's become



Mariah was insecure about her body when she was skinny; no way in hell Bryan is hitting that. She is that girl that just lays there in bed, while the man does the work. No way, she lets him see her naked.


----------



## Shelbyrana

I don't think she looks bad, weight wise. I just think she needs to wear better clothing.


----------



## Handbag1234

Sassys said:


>


The 'boyfriend' looks like he's taking his favourite grandmother out (the one with all the cash). Helping her in and out of the car etc. and Maria looks like she is the favourite grandmother. She knows he's only spending time with her for the money, but she doesn't care! She's having a ball!!


----------



## Sassys

Look, she can dance lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

That's actually a higher level of dancing than I thought she had ever achieved.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Mariah was insecure about her body when she was skinny; no way in hell Bryan is hitting that. She is that girl that just lays there in bed, while the man does the work. No way, she lets him see her naked.



That's what all that lingerie is for!   As Mariah says, "Agent Provocateur, dah-ling!".


----------



## Shelbyrana

Mariah and Britney at a dinner party together this week.





Britney Spears and Mariah Carey spent some time together on Tuesday while attending a friend’s dinner party, and fans can’t seem to contain their excitement over the reunion.

Spears took to social media on Wednesday to share a photo with the “We Belong Together” singer, captioned, “You never know who you’re going to meet at dinner parties!!  Great night! So much fun, thank you Cade!”

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/other...-out-together-has-fans-going-crazy/ar-AAsijPJ


----------



## mkr

Wow Mariah's double chin disappeared mysteriously.


----------



## Shelbyrana

I love Britney! She's adorable


----------



## randomlily

Can anyone say "Stifflers Mom"?


----------



## LavenderIce

lanasyogamama said:


> That's actually a higher level of dancing than I thought she had ever achieved.



I whole heartedly agree.  

She's so painful to look at now.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/23...s-on-dinner-date-with-boyfriend-bryan-tanaka/

*Mariah Carey* looks fabulous in a sexy black dress while stepping out with her boyfriend, *Bryan Tanaka*!

The 47-year-old _Me. I Am Mariah…The Elusive Chanteuse_ powerhouse vocalist smiled happily as *Bryan* guided the superstar singer by hand down the stairs from Gracias Madre on Friday night (September 22) in West Hollywood, Calif.

*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of*Mariah Carey*

*Mariah* was recently spotted at a dinner party hanging out with fellow Las Vegas showgirl, *Britney Spears*.

Mariah’s _All I Want For Christmas Is You_concert series will begin in Las Vegas on December 14.


----------



## sdkitty

what a mess....trashy, slutty, chubby....and who wants to look at those boobs?


----------



## morgan20

Why or why Mariah? That dress could have been sexy


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


----------



## berrydiva

I need to know who's filling her closet with Fashion Nova and Hot Miami Styles clothing. I'd wear that dress as a bday outfit.


----------



## LemonDrop

Was it written into her boyfriends contract that he must hold her up all the time?


----------



## chowlover2

She really looks like Miss Piggy.


----------



## pukasonqo

LemonDrop said:


> Was it written into her boyfriends contract that he must hold her up all the time?



yup, like korey's kontrakt (PMK's maybe x) who had a klause stating he was the official handbag holder
size up mariah, no shame in dressing for your body shape and size!


----------



## HauteMama

Umm... it looks like she has an "outie" in the last picture, but she never did before...


----------



## arnott

I feel like I've seen her wear that dress before recently.


----------



## pixiejenna

If that dress was about 4 inches longer and 2 sizes bigger she'd look cute instead of a hot mess.


----------



## baglover1973

someone needs a lesson in self awareness.....


----------



## gillianna

For those who are older I am getting a CHARO vibe from her look.  Not in a good way and a insult to CHARO.


----------



## poopsie

cuchi cuchi


----------



## zen1965

The worst dress ever. *gasps*


----------



## Compass Rose

Ugh.  She looks like a sausage in a tied up casing hanging in the butcher shop.  Now I am hungry....dammit.


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> She really looks like Miss Piggy.


Seriously, you could photo shop Miss Piggy's head on that body and no one would think anything of it. 

She makes me miss the Muppets show  .


----------



## Shelbyrana

Why does she always have to be held up all the time? Is she always drunk or something?


----------



## redney

Shelbyrana said:


> Why does she always have to be held up all the time? Is she always drunk or something?


That's the speculation.


----------



## PrincessPout

LemonDrop said:


> Was it written into her boyfriends contract that he must hold her up all the time?



Of course. It's not as though he has anything else to bring to the table. Might as well use him as a human walker.


----------



## pixiejenna

Shelbyrana said:


> Why does she always have to be held up all the time? Is she always drunk or something?


Mariahs preferred way of getting around is being carried. Too good to walk like us pheasants.[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Also she's way to drunk to walk around in the shoes she wears, I'm guessing it could be a liability to let her walk for herself.


----------



## Sassys

To her defense, this was a scheduled interview about her Christmas show; at the time of the interview the Vegas shooting occurred (she did not know about it).


'Is she for real?': Piers Morgan forced to abandon Mariah Carey's 'surreal' appearance on Good Morning Britain due to shock Vegas attack... as viewers are left baffled by her bizarre interview

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Mariah-Carey-s-interview.html#ixzz4uMxOCpjz


----------



## Cocoabean

No real comment as to the shootings in Las Vegas and her reaction to the interview being interrupted, BUT..

A Christmas tree? In early October? REALLY????


----------



## Sassys

Cocoabean said:


> No real comment as to the shootings in Las Vegas and her reaction to the interview being interrupted, BUT..
> 
> A Christmas tree? In early October? REALLY????



She is promoting her xmas show.


----------



## peppermintpatty

It wasn't right to question here without her even having knowledge of what had happened. 

I can't think of the last time her breasts were fully covered...


----------



## Cocoabean

Sassys said:


> She is promoting her xmas show.



Ah, that makes sense then.


----------



## pixiejenna

That's about as graceful she gets  people. I don't understand why the h3ll she's laying on the couch  in that position for a interview. She looks like an uncomfortable beached whale.


----------



## PrincessPout

peppermintpatty said:


> It wasn't right to question here without her even having knowledge of what had happened.
> 
> I can't think of the last time her breasts were fully covered...



I've read an article where Piers states that he asked her team if it were okay to question her about it and they gave the go ahead.

No surprise there. She chooses to keep these fools around and they help make an ass of her every time.


----------



## Handbagjoy

PrincessPout said:


> I've read an article where Piers states that he asked her team if it were okay to question her about it and they gave the go ahead.
> 
> No surprise there. She chooses to keep these fools around and they help make an ass of her every time.




she needs better PR people around her..
if she didn't know any of the details and was expecting to talk about her singing stuff, it probably should not have been brought up...


----------



## mkr

She needs to take back control of her life.  She's always lit so she doesn't have to deal.  She wanted away from Tommy over control and it looks like she surrendered it completely.  It's like she gave up. She needs real help.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## mkr

Is he pulling her dress down for her in the first picture?  Well at least he multi-tasks with the holding her up job and all.


----------



## Lounorada

Looks like she's lost weight.
As for her outfit- she looks a semi-mess and by that I mean, it's not the worst thing I've seen her wear.


----------



## PrincessPout

mkr said:


> Is he pulling her dress down for her in the first picture?  Well at least he multi-tasks with the holding her up job and all.



I think it's just a stupid and cringeworthy pose that they thought made them look sexy and intimate for the paps they called on themselves.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

this bish has resorted to holding on to trees!!!  Trees!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this bish has resorted to holding on to trees!!!  Trees!!!


----------



## Handbagjoy

the first pic is not flattering at all, but there there was one or 2 decents ones...


----------



## PrincessPout

DC-Cutie said:


> this bish has resorted to holding on to trees!!!  Trees!!!



 I'm dying!


----------



## pukasonqo

DC-Cutie said:


> this bish has resorted to holding on to trees!!!  Trees!!!



that’s mariah’s version of being a tree hugger


----------



## poopsie

Handbagjoy said:


> the first pic is not flattering at all, but there *there was one or 2 decents ones..*.





yeah..............the ones from 'friendly' photogs that were 'shopped to death.
Look at the credits...........the unflattering ones were all from the same source


----------



## Handbagjoy

poopsie said:


> yeah..............the ones from 'friendly' photogs that were 'shopped to death.
> Look at the credits...........the unflattering ones were all from the same source


hmmm you  have a good point there..... nice catch on noticing that


----------



## Handbag1234

Sassys said:


> View attachment 3848335
> View attachment 3848336
> View attachment 3848337
> View attachment 3848338
> View attachment 3848339


Thanks for the reminder. Not long until Halloween


----------



## Sasha2012

She is known for turning heads in her risque ensembles both on and off stage.

And Mariah Carey, 47, ensured all eyes were on her as she enjoyed a dinner date with her back-up dancer boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34, at Blue Ribbon Brasserie in New York City's SoHo on Tuesday night.

Putting her fabulous curves on full display, the singer looked great as she squeezed her famous assets into a black PVC caged corset.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ght-boyfriend-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz4vtMkOopR


----------



## Lounorada

She's losing weight fast, that's never a good thing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Better.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think she lost any weight. I think it's just one of mimis photoshoppers. She's got some weird camel toe in the second pic going on.


----------



## afsweet

she hasn't lost weight. her clothes are still hanging on for dear life.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Her face looks good and her eyes look more clear. Oh my how she needs a stylist- yesterday!!!!!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## redney

She looks lucid!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Why do her Hermes handbags look like cheap knockoffs?


----------



## LavenderIce

The monochrome look is a good look for her.  And, yes I agree, her Hermes looks cheap.  If she carried herself in a dignified way (no holding on to trees and parking meters)  and wore more flattering, tasteful outfits, she and the Hermes wouldn't look as cheap.


----------



## Sassys

*Thieves break into Mariah Carey's Los Angeles mansion and steal $50,000 in purses and sunglasses but security 'didn't realise the silent alarm had been tripped until hours later'*

*Mariah Carey's Los Angeles home was broken into Thursday around 3am*
*Burglars tripped silent alarm, but her security didn't notice until hours later*
*Thieves stole purses and sunglasses worth up to $50,000 from Carey*
*The singer was not harmed during incident; she's currently in New York City*
*She has not commented publicly about the robbery *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-items-Mariah-Carey-s-home.html#ixzz4w3oCis7f


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey Films Bizarre, ‘Manic’ Video … Friends Worried About Health*
https://theblast.com/mariah-carey-bizarre-video-mental-health/


----------



## mkr

[emoji15]


----------



## skarsbabe

well that was surely something to see. she comes off as druggy or drunk to me! I'd hope that's not 'acting normal'.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> *Thieves break into Mariah Carey's Los Angeles mansion and steal $50,000 in purses and sunglasses but security 'didn't realise the silent alarm had been tripped until hours later'*
> 
> *Mariah Carey's Los Angeles home was broken into Thursday around 3am*
> *Burglars tripped silent alarm, but her security didn't notice until hours later*
> *Thieves stole purses and sunglasses worth up to $50,000 from Carey*
> *The singer was not harmed during incident; she's currently in New York City*
> *She has not commented publicly about the robbery *
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-items-Mariah-Carey-s-home.html#ixzz4w3oCis7f



She should get another security company.


----------



## cdtracing

Sassys said:


> *Mariah Carey Films Bizarre, ‘Manic’ Video … Friends Worried About Health*
> https://theblast.com/mariah-carey-bizarre-video-mental-health/



 She comes off either really manic in need of medication or tweeked & wired for sound on some sort of drug like Coke.  She's bouncing off the walls like a ferret on a double cappuccino!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah is surrounding  herself with leeches instead of people that don't care about her or have her best interest at heart....  STELLA and her teen leech!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I had no idea she was capable of walking that much


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow what a week. Someone stole 2 handbags she needs to can her security team. I heard that they didn't realize until 5 hours after the fact even though the alarm went off. Clearly some one is napping on the job. And then this tragic video. IA with the other poster she's either having a manic episode or is tweeking out. My money is on manic based on her history. And by how well she's walking around.  Also what idiot releases a Christmas single in OCTOBER?!?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Poor Mariah.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> *Mariah Carey Films Bizarre, ‘Manic’ Video … Friends Worried About Health*
> https://theblast.com/mariah-carey-bizarre-video-mental-health/



It wasn't that bad.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lanasyogamama said:


> I had no idea she was capable of walking that much


You say the darnedest things


----------



## Tivo

I need Nick to to put on his cape! Mariah needs HELP.


----------



## berrydiva

She's clearly tweaked in that video.


----------



## pevitagina

*steps out in New York City*


----------



## pevitagina

*at Karl Lagerfeld dinner in NYC*


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I think she looks glowing and really happy? Like can't keep their hands and more off each other kind of glowy happy  Good for her after that Aussie mishap. 

Is that Naomi? She looks stunning.

My third random thought, doesn't Karl detest chubby people?


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah looks good but I'm confused. Is she wearing open toed tights?


----------



## poopsie

Somebody needs to take the bedazzler away from Kunty Karl


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah looks good but I'm confused. Is she wearing open toed tights?


I was about to say she kinda looks good (for Mariah!) till you pointed that out lol.


----------



## Cocoabean

redney said:


> She looks lucid!



She does! And in a few pics, she is standing/walking on her own!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah looks good but I'm confused. Is she wearing open toed tights?


yes!  Mariah stay tacky!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Naomi is stunning, I could look at her for hours.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Wow! Mariah looks good! She's lost weight and she doesn't need help walking- good for her. I can ignore the mess from the ankles down knowing how much she is getting right!!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Karl looks like he is ready for the casket


----------



## DC-Cutie

peppermintpatty said:


> Wow! Mariah looks good! She's lost weight and she doesn't need help walking- good for her. I can ignore the mess from the ankles down knowing how much she is getting right!!!


You don’t see those people holding her hand while walking?

I honestly don’t think she’s lost weight, more like these pics are photoshopped


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> Karl looks like he is ready for the casket


----------



## uhpharm01

Glitterandstuds said:


> Karl looks like he is ready for the casket


He's 84 yrs old


----------



## uhpharm01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think she looks glowing and really happy? Like can't keep their hands and more off each other kind of glowy happy  Good for her after that Aussie mishap.
> 
> Is that Naomi? She looks stunning.
> 
> My third random thought, doesn't Karl detest chubby people?


RE:Karl
Yes and he was chubby too. But then he lost some weight because he couldnt fit into a certain designer's clothes.


----------



## peppermintpatty

DC-Cutie said:


> You don’t see those people holding her hand while walking?
> 
> I honestly don’t think she’s lost weight, more like these pics are photoshopped


What I see is Mariah walking- like most people do  She isn't being held in an upright position. I honestly think she has lost weight. You see it how you see it, I see it how I see it. Not a big deal!


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> Wow! Mariah looks good! She's lost weight and she doesn't need help walking- good for her. I can ignore the mess from the ankles down knowing how much she is getting right!!!


She lost weight? Don't be fooled by the compression garments underneath her clothing and photoshopping of those pics.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> Karl looks like he is ready for the casket


He's already embalmed.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

uhpharm01 said:


> RE:Karl
> Yes and he was chubby too. But then he lost some weight because he couldnt fit into a certain designer's clothes.


84 years old? Woo-hoo Karl!! Maybe he's mellowing with age. I remember when he went on a diet, low carb I think?


----------



## gazoo

Her face and neck looks less bloated. I think she's lost some weight. I feel for her. After 40 it's a beast to lose weight.


----------



## uhpharm01

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> 84 years old? Woo-hoo Karl!! Maybe he's mellowing with age. I remember when he went on a diet, low carb I think?


Yep. He wanted to be a Clotheswhore

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/lifestyl.../I-lost-weight-to-be-a-good-clotheshorse.html


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> He's already embalmed.



Truth!


----------



## Sassys

My boyfriend just surprised me with tickets to her xms show here in NYC next month and I don't have the heart to tell him, I love Mariah, but have no desire to see her in concert. Rather he used the money for something else


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> My boyfriend just surprised me with tickets to her xms show here in NYC next month and I don't have the heart to tell him, I love Mariah, but have no desire to see her in concert. Rather he used the money for something else



You’ll have a good story for us!


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> You’ll have a good story for us!



I'll be there; get ready lol


----------



## mkr

Take a picture so we can see what she really looks like please and thank you. [emoji851]


----------



## Sassys

mkr said:


> Take a picture so we can see what she really looks like please and thank you. [emoji851]



Yes ma’am


----------



## peppermintpatty

berrydiva said:


> She lost weight? Don't be fooled by the compression garments underneath her clothing and photoshopping of those pics.


To me, she looks like she has lost weight. When doesn't she have compression garments on? Most of the time photoshopping is the norm these days. I am still of the opinion she has lost weight. I don't get why my opinion is such a big deal to anyone... If you think it's photoshopping and compression garments- that's fine by me


----------



## anitalilac

lanasyogamama said:


> You’ll have a good story for us!


Yes! Be our eyes


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nailed it!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG sassys I can't wait to see pics and hear how her show went.


----------



## Lounorada

peppermintpatty said:


> To me, she looks like she has lost weight. When doesn't she have compression garments on? Most of the time photoshopping is the norm these days. I am still of the opinion she has lost weight. I don't get why my opinion is such a big deal to anyone... If you think it's photoshopping and compression garments- that's fine by me


I agree with you! Although she's still wearing industrial strength shapewear/spanx, she has definitely lost weight in the last few weeks.
I'm not sure about her pap pics being photoshopped because if they are PS'd then it's completely pointless because she looks no better!


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

come though industrial strength Colombian Fajas!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

DC-Cutie said:


> come though industrial strength Colombian Fajas!




I had to google Fajas. I thought you meant Fajitas and got intrigued


----------



## Tivo

Even with all that ice dripping...Mariah manages to look so cheap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This will always be my favorite Mariah Christmas performance... her voice was amazing and she was doing a little dance!  I searched high and low for that Gucci jumpsuit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tivo said:


> Even with all that ice dripping...Mariah manages to look so cheap.


Dolly Parton says 'it cost a lot of money to look this cheap'... I believe it


----------



## Sassys

I forgot all about this lol. I swear Mariah is the worst actress


----------



## PrincessPout

I think Mariah’s lost some weight but not a whole lot, which is good but it’s also being coupled with photoshopping (and of course her shapewear).


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sassys

Apparently this is the first time she is doing this.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's had 18 number one songs on the Billboard charts, second to The Beatles.

And on Wednesday, Mariah Carey can now add immortalized at the TCL Chinese Theatre in Los Angeles to her long list of achievements as she joins a string of legends in a line-up at the tourist hot spot.

In her legendary diva style, 47-year-old singer opted out of any bog-standard shoes to become messed in the clay, as she kept in place an exquisite pair of $900 Christian Louboutin heels while stepping into the material.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-hand-footprint-ceremony.html#ixzz4xGsjjxWB


----------



## Ms.parker123

She does look less bloated! Maybe she has lost a few lbs


----------



## mkr

She looks good.


----------



## Sassys

It does look like she lost some weight. Maybe she was on meds.


----------



## mkr

She got them toeless fishnets on again...


----------



## Cocoabean

mkr said:


> She got them toeless fishnets on again...



No, zoom in. I though so as well, but her toes are covered!


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> She got them toeless fishnets on again...


 that gif.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


That is the best she has looked in a long time!
She's wearing some serious, industrial strength shapewear under that dress, but at least she's wearing a flattering, age-appropriate dress that seems to be the correct size (from what I cant tell). Bravo Mariah!


----------



## White Orchid

Can we all give the woman a standing ovation?  She’s actually walking UNAIDED


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> Can we all give the woman a standing ovation?  She’s actually walking UNAIDED


I'll drink to that


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Can we all give the woman a standing ovation?  She’s actually walking UNAIDED



Don’t blink.


----------



## Sassys

Merry Christmas!!

*Mariah Carey and her manager have split*

*https://www.google.com/amp/s/pagesix.com/2017/11/04/mariah-carey-and-her-manager-have-split/amp/*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Merry Effing Christmas and Happy CotDamn New Year!!!!  She's seen the error of her ways...


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Know wonder she's being looking better lately. She finally stopped drinking the Kool Aid


----------



## mkr

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Know wonder she's being looking better lately. She finally stopped drinking the Kool Aid



And the champagne perhaps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wait!  let me take back my rejoice.  word on the streets is Brian will have a hand in her career now...  Lordt, Mariah!  Go back to real management!  Stop with these wannabes


----------



## mkr

Good grief he’s like 12.


----------



## sdkitty

too much boobage for me


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> *Mariah Carey and her manager have split*
> 
> *https://www.google.com/amp/s/pagesix.com/2017/11/04/mariah-carey-and-her-manager-have-split/amp/*



Wow!


----------



## PrincessPout

DC-Cutie said:


> wait!  let me take back my rejoice.  word on the streets is Brian will have a hand in her career now...  Lordt, Mariah!  Go back to real management!  Stop with these wannabes



I saw that too. That’s why I’m not celebrating Stella’s absence. No point if it’s just going to be another idiot and/or amateur being brought in to take her place.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read on a music board her new manager is Melissa Ruderman.


----------



## afsweet

i'm glad stella got the boot, but i wonder if we'll be hearing any gossip or see her pitching a tell all.


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey has undergone 'gastric sleeve surgery to lose weight after she found dancing difficult and was fed up of being body-shamed'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ey-undergoes-drastic-weight-loss-surgery.html*


----------



## berrydiva

Or she could stop drinking and actually workout. She's not severely overweight. A few months in the gym and she'd be fine. People are so damn lazy and blame everything for why they can't find 20 mins to exercise.


----------



## bagsforme

^Really, she wasn't even overweight.  I'm not surprised she found a dr to do it but your suppose to be really overweight to do it.  I hope she doesn't have major  complications from it.


----------



## mkr

Good for her and I hope she's happy with the outcome but Mariah honey that extra weight is not why you can't dance.


----------



## bag-princess

If she could get someone to do it for her she would!  Most people do anything possible to avoid surgery of any kind! If she doesn’t do something about why she eats and drinks she’s only wasting her time!!


----------



## Cocoabean

bagsforme said:


> ^Really, she wasn't even overweight.  I'm not surprised she found a dr to do it but your suppose to be really overweight to do it.  I hope she doesn't have major  complications from it.



You need a BMI greater than 35 (approx. 100 lbs over a normal BMI of 25) if you have another health issue such as high blood pressure, diabetes, sleep apnea, etc. per the FDA guidelines for weight loss surgery. Insurance companies follow these guidelines, but Mariah being able to self-pay she could find a doctor who would go "off label" and do it of she were less than 35 with a history of obesity and other health issues.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She can't dance no matter the size.


----------



## DC-Cutie

now I hope she works out and tones whilst loosing all this weight...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> now I hope she works out and tones whilst loosing all this weight...



Mariah working out...


----------



## bagsforme

ya like this
http://mobile.eurweb.com/2017/02/mariah-careys-interesting-workout-heels-fishnets-picsvideo/


----------



## Sassys

bagsforme said:


> ya like this
> http://mobile.eurweb.com/2017/02/mariah-careys-interesting-workout-heels-fishnets-picsvideo/


----------



## DC-Cutie

whatever works...


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> whatever works...



That is the point. It doesn’t and she damn sho won’t!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Shelbyrana

*Mariah Carey, Security Guard Claims Sexual Harassment, Says She Also Called Him Nazi, Skinhead* 
" Mariah Carey's former security company has threatened to sue her ... and the guy who owns the company says she constantly humiliated him by referring to him as a Nazi, a skinhead, a KKK member and a white supremacist.  

Michael Anello's lawyer has prepared a draft of a lawsuit, claiming his company worked for Mariah from June 2015 to May 2017 and got stiffed on the balance to the tune of $221,329.51. Anello claims he was promised another 2 years which would add $511,000 to the tab. 

Anello says Mariah humiliated him and his colleague by referring to them as members of the hate groups.

Anello also claims Mariah "wanted to be surrounded with black guys, not white people."

*ALSO*

*The draft lawsuit also makes allegations of sexual harassment, claiming she committed "sexual acts with the intent that they be viewed by Anello." Anello claims during a trip to Cabo San Lucas, Mariah asked him to come to her room to move some luggage and when he got there, she was wearing a see-through negligee that was open. He says he tried leaving but she insisted he move the luggage. He says he left the room and there was no physical contact.*

http://www.tmz.com/2017/11/08/mariah-carey-security-guard-lawsuit-sue-nazi-sexual-harassment/


----------



## Sassys




----------



## mkr




----------



## berrydiva

When the antics and gossip start to outweigh your talent, it might be time to regroup Mariah.


----------



## kkfiregirl

so she called him a nazi, but wanted him to see her naked? that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kkfiregirl said:


> so she called him a nazi, but wanted him to see her naked? that doesn't even make sense.


you gotta embellish it.  lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

DC-Cutie said:


> you gotta embellish it.  lol



true


----------



## Aminamina

kkfiregirl said:


> so she called him a nazi, but wanted him to see her naked? that doesn't even make sense.


She wanted him to suffer?


----------



## kkfiregirl

Aminamina said:


> She wanted him to suffer?



Hahaha


----------



## PrincessPout

The messiness never ends but I’m not surprised. I already knew that with all the messiness that Mariah and Stella engaged in together, there was no way there would be no messiness when Mariah got tired of her and the rest and decided to part ways.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


>


----------



## Sassys




----------



## afsweet

she needs to sit up. lying down is not a good look for her.


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

She's a disaster. It's just mind boggling how unselfish-aware she is about her career and personal life. But I guess that's what happens when you reality becomes too much to bear.


----------



## Sasha2012

Mariah Carey has been forced to cancel the first few concerts in her All I Want For Christmas Is You tour due to illness.

The pop superstar, whose annual festive season show is hugely popular, announced the news via social media Wednesday.

'Lambs! Just in time for the holiday gift-giving season, it seems I've received a present of my own; a lovely upper respiratory infection after last week's flu. Bleak!' she tweeted.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cancels-Christmas-concerts.html#ixzz4yYtLYIdQ


----------



## arnott

stephc005 said:


> she needs to sit up. lying down is not a good look for her.



Didn't she do her last interview lying on her side as well?   I remember some beached whale comment on here after that interview.


----------



## Sassys

Follow The Star! Mariah Carey features her twins Roc and Roe, age six, in her new music video for animated Christmas film

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-video-holiday-single-Star.html#ixzz4ydwbfy5q


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Mariah Carey has been forced to cancel the first few concerts in her All I Want For Christmas Is You tour due to illness.
> 
> The pop superstar, whose annual festive season show is hugely popular, announced the news via social media Wednesday.
> 
> 'Lambs! Just in time for the holiday gift-giving season, it seems I've received a present of my own; a lovely upper respiratory infection after last week's flu. Bleak!' she tweeted.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cancels-Christmas-concerts.html#ixzz4yYtLYIdQ



is this the kartrashian strain of flu? that one that gives you new lips, boobs a new body


----------



## Sassys

*Mariah Carey signs with Jay-Z’s Roc Nation after firing manager

Pop diva Mariah Carey is hoping Jay-Z’s Roc Nationteam will help put her back on top.

Page Six has exclusively learned that she’s signing with Roc Nation to manage her career after firing former manager Stella Bulochnikov earlier this month.

“[Mariah’s] cleaning house. She is getting legitimate people, assistants, a lawyer, and Stella is not happy about it,” an insider told us.

Sources previously told us that Carey’s backup-dancer boy toy Bryan Tanaka had taken over as her manager, but his role is creative director.

“Previously, there were all kinds of people involved [in her career] and Mariah didn’t even know those people. She had to distance herself from all that and she’s now cleaning house,” the source said.
*
https://pagesix.com/2017/11/20/mariah-carey-signs-with-jay-zs-roc-nation-after-firing-manager/


----------



## pixiejenna

This is the best news we've heard in eons! Go Mimi Jay is going to put you to work girl!


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> is this the kartrashian strain of flu? that one that gives you new lips, boobs a new body





You know it!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aside from Rihanna, is Roc Nation good?


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Aside from Rihanna, is Roc Nation good?


Yep.  Take a look at the artists signed to RocNation.


----------



## berrydiva

Moving to Roc Nation is a good move for her.  I don't know if the artists demographics is right for her but right now she needs someone who will respect her talent and the legacy she's built.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BagOuttaHell said:


> Aside from Rihanna, is Roc Nation good?



No. Great artists are signed to RN but as far as promo and proper handling of their artists  Mariah will def have to have her own team to stay on top of thing otherwise....Godspeed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well berry and LL. Thanks for clarifying. Lol


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well berry and LL. Thanks for clarifying. Lol


Lol


----------



## lulu212121

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> No. Great artists are signed to RN but as far as promo and proper handling of their artists  Mariah will def have to have her own team to stay on top of thing otherwise....Godspeed.


That's what I was thinking. I felt they did Rihanna wrong with her album. Mariah is going to have to work!


----------



## uhpharm01

lulu212121 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I felt they did Rihanna wrong with her album. Mariah is going to have to work!


Oh lord that's going to be a real struggle for Mariah.


----------



## Jayne1

Is Mariah manageable at this point?


----------



## uhpharm01

Jayne1 said:


> Is Mariah manageable at this point?


I don't think so at this point.


----------



## bag-princess

She’s setting it up nicely! [emoji12]

———

Mariah Carey says she's been forced to cancel three upcoming concerts after doctors ordered her to rest.


http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ur-dates-due-doctors-orders/story?id=51377245


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She's still a mess. She's so unreliable it's a wonder she still has much of a fan base. Nothing's going to get better until she goes to rehab...and get rid of that fake boyfriend.


----------



## kkfiregirl

bag-princess said:


> She’s setting it up nicely! [emoji12]
> 
> ———
> 
> Mariah Carey says she's been forced to cancel three upcoming concerts after doctors ordered her to rest.
> 
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ur-dates-due-doctors-orders/story?id=51377245



hahahaha


----------



## bag-princess

Someone on another site posted she’s under doctor’s orders Because she just got bariatric surgery!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> Follow The Star! Mariah Carey features her twins Roc and Roe, age six, in her new music video for animated Christmas film
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-video-holiday-single-Star.html#ixzz4ydwbfy5q





Sassy, was your show canceled?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She opted for surgery it was not medically necessary so that is no excuse for canceling scheduled concerts. She should've had the surgery on her down time. Some people schedule their vacation to attend such things.


----------



## lulu212121

I wonder if this surgery is part of the deal with Roc Nation. She will have a "new" look.


----------



## Jayne1

She's not big enough for stomach surgery.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> She's not big enough for stomach surgery.


when you're paying privately, you can get a lot of things done.  I suspect that's what she did.  No insurance would cover that surgery for her


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Jayne1 said:


> She's not big enough for stomach surgery.



If you go to Mexico they will do anyone for a couple thousand dollars


----------



## Jayne1

But it's such a drastic procedure to lose what? 30 pounds?


----------



## mkr

Now come on you know she isn’t going to work it off.  [emoji1]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does that operation still have a 10% mortality rate?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> But it's such a drastic procedure to lose what? 30 pounds?


you know Mariah is LAZY!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

lanasyogamama said:


> Does that operation still have a 10% mortality rate?


This lady at work niece had that surgery. The niece had so many problems and was in and out of the hospital due to that surgery unfortunately.


----------



## pixiejenna

Why not just eat one of those tape worms that make you skinny mimi? Didn't she claim to be jelly of people who where sick because tapeworms make them so skinny, where's  her tapeworm person?

It wouldn't surprise me if she had the surgery because she's lazy. However having a elective surgery when you have scheduled concerts is disgustingly selfish. Everyone heals differently I can understand that. But scheduling it so close to shows is very dismissive of the few fans she has left, like another poster stated people plan for take time off of work for and even plan a trip for it. I had a former coworker who had the surgery  (a legitimate candidate) who tried to do it during a week long  "vacay". She was embarrassed about having the surgery and didn't want anyone to know about it. Her manager told me what she was having done and I begged her to take LOA paperwork and have her doctor fill it out. Her manager also begged her to do the same it all fell on deaf ears. She refused too was convinced that she'd be back 1 week later ending up having a rough recovery and her mom had to come in and get the paperwork for her. The surgery is rough the surgery and the recovery is also hard.  Especially because it's hard to get proper nutrition after the surgery which impedes healing process.


----------



## Cocoabean

lanasyogamama said:


> Does that operation still have a 10% mortality rate?



No, if she had a Vertical Sleeve Gastrectomy the mortality rate is 0.08% according to the latest study I could find. If she had a Gastric Bypass it is 0.14%.


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> Sassy, was your show canceled?



Yep, was supposed to go tomorrow. Told BF I would rather go see Jay Z In DC on the 1st. He's going to see what tickets look like.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I think Post surgery complications are the cause of most deaths .


----------



## berrydiva

lulu212121 said:


> I wonder if this surgery is part of the deal with Roc Nation. She will have a "new" look.


This is one of the few times I highly doubt this surgery was part of the deal for signing with new management. She has been pretending she's smaller than she is for years and squeezing herself into ill-fitting clothing by choice. If anything, Roc Nation would've just hired her a stylist and got her to introduce exercise in her life to help support her vocals. She's far from severely overweight...it would be stupid for Roc Nation to risk the complications of surgery and recovery time when she could probably just lose weight in 2-3 months with no downtime.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> This is one of the few times I highly doubt this surgery was part of the deal for signing with new management. She has been pretending she's smaller than she is for years and squeezing herself into ill-fitting clothing by choice. If anything, Roc Nation would've just hired her a stylist and got her to introduce exercise in her life to help support her vocals. She's far from severely overweight...it would be stupid for Roc Nation to risk the complications of surgery and recovery time when she could probably just lose weight in 2-3 months with no downtime.


I feel like Jay might lend June Ambrose to help Mariah a bit.  BUT June can go overboard at times...  However, June is better than what she's been doing


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like Jay might lend June Ambrose to help Mariah a bit.  BUT June can go overboard at times...  However, June is better than what she's been doing


Exactly. June is better than the mess that she calls herself. I don't even care about her style right now....I just hope they get her to stop drinking. She's slowly destroying her vocal chords.


----------



## Sassys

I so need to sue some of my ex-boyfriends (especially the last one)

Ca-ching! Mariah Carey 'receives between $5m to $10m from ex-fiance James Packer' in settlement deal... and she keeps that HUGE diamond ring too

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-5m-10m-ex-James-Packer.html#ixzz4zq7TM0p4


----------



## DC-Cutie

easier to sue a fiance' than a boyfriend.. broken engagements come with a price!  Get Money Mariah!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> Someone on another site posted she’s under doctor’s orders Because she just got bariatric surgery!


I thought that she had already had that surgery. Because Wendy Williams was talking about this recently.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

uhpharm01 said:


> I thought that she had already had that surgery. Because Wendy Williams was talking about this recently.



Yeah Wendy was talking about that the first week of November.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Yep, was supposed to go tomorrow. Told BF I would rather go see Jay Z In DC on the 1st. He's going to see what tickets look like.


did he add more tour dates?  The concert was last night


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> did he add more tour dates?  The concert was last night



I thought he was in DC on 12/1, but he's in Philly 12/1 (he doesn't like Philly). He was going to get tickets on 12/2 in Long Island, but we have a wedding to attend that night . He got his money back last night for Mariah. We will be in Barbados the rest of Jay's tour dates.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> I thought he was in DC on 12/1, but he's in Philly 12/1 (he doesn't like Philly). He was going to get tickets on 12/2 in Long Island, but we have a wedding to attend that night . He got his money back last night for Mariah. We will be in Barbados the rest of Jay's tour dates.



have fun at the wedding!


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> have fun at the wedding!


Thanks. I rather see Jay lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Thanks. I rather see Jay lol



Especially since I know you didn’t buy a gift!


----------



## Sassys

kkfiregirl said:


> Especially since I know you didn’t buy a gift!



Not my co-worker, don't know the people . They also asked for no gifts (wealthy couple)


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sassys said:


> Not my co-worker, don't know the people . They also asked for no gifts (wealthy couple)



okay, fair enough


----------



## Sassys

Someone's feeling better


----------



## Sassys

Still have a gut if she had surgery


----------



## kkfiregirl

she looks great!


----------



## mkr

Her double chin is gone.


----------



## baglover1973

someone wasn't sick, she got kybella and some lypo!


----------



## Jayne1

But did she get her voice back?


----------



## pukasonqo

definitely the kartrashian strain of the “flu”


----------



## pevitagina

heading to dinner in New York


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Walking unassisted. I`m impressed.


----------



## Cocoabean

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Walking unassisted. I`m impressed.



And her clothes are not three sizes too small. She looks good. The illness agreed with her.


----------



## Luv n bags

She looks great!


----------



## arnott

pevitagina said:


> heading to dinner in New York



I've never seen heels like that with traction like snow boots!     Interesting!


----------



## White Orchid

All that money and still devoid of style.


----------



## baghag21

arnott said:


> I've never seen heels like that with traction like snow boots!     Interesting!



Looks like Alaia boots


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> All that money and still devoid of style.


compared to what we have been subjected to while she was under Stella's spell, THIS last looks is a vast improvement!


----------



## Jayne1

This is telling her fans to go ahead and do drastic things with no repercussions.  But in truth, people do suffer side effects from unnatural, unnecessary procedures.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> This is telling her fans to go ahead and do drastic things with no repercussions.  But in truth, people do suffer side effects from unnatural, unnecessary procedures.


i mean at this point, if you're an adult and you're doing as someone else does without doing your own research - you're an idiot.  Mariah isn't to blame.

But I guess the same can be said for all these young girls getting their lips lumped with lord knows what in an effort to have the same prolapsed anus mouth like Kylie Jenner


----------



## Sassys

Still wearing her engagement ring


----------



## Sassys

She does seem clearer


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'd wear that rock, too!  LOL


----------



## LavenderIce

She and Tanaka have no chemistry.  They look awkward.  

The way she's looking and dressing is definitely an improvement over her days with Stella.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> i mean at this point, if you're an adult and you're doing as someone else does without doing your own research - you're an idiot.  Mariah isn't to blame.
> 
> But I guess the same can be said for all these young girls getting their lips lumped with lord knows what in an effort to have the same prolapsed anus mouth like Kylie Jenner



    Yes, at least Mariah's fans are grown women and not young impressionable teens.


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Yes, at least Mariah's fans are grown women and not young impressionable teens.


Right, like Kayne's mother who was not only mature, but highly educated. People can do stupid things in their quest for an easy solution.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Right, like Kayne's mother who was not only mature, but highly educated. People can do stupid things in their quest for an easy solution.


what did she do that was stupid?  I thought she went for a cosmetic procedure.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> what did she do that was stupid?  I thought she went for a cosmetic procedure.



She was having breast reduction


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

If you undergo cosmetic surgery soley because of your fav with absolutely no research beforehand, that’s your bad. Celebs are not to be blamed for grown folks and their foolish decisions.


Sassys said:


> She does seem clearer




She sounds better. She’s hitting more of the notes...not all but more than usual.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> what did she do that was stupid?  I thought she went for a cosmetic procedure.


She wanted breast reduction, tummy tuck and liposuction.

Apparently she had some heart complications and was quite overweight for her short build.  It was reported that a few doctors wouldn't operate on her because of it.

She found a doctor who would and went through with the breast reduction, tummy tuck and liposuction anyway. 

She was supposed to stay in the clinic overnight, but wanted to go home and be looked after by her own nurse who didn't even take her vitals or rather, there was no record of her vitals.  Anyway, she died the next day.  The reports said she died of pre-existing coronary artery disease and multiple postoperative factors following surgery.

My point was, very smart, educated women will do stupid things.  Kanye said he blames himself because he moved out to LA.  I think he meant his mother felt the pressure to look better.

Mimi disappeared for a few weeks, only to reappear and have people say she looks fantastic and is even singing better. If she did indeed have surgery to lose 20 pounds, that's quite drastic and not everyone will breeze though it.  She makes it  look simple and that's very appealing to those who want to lose weight without the work.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> She was having breast reduction


Breast reduction, tummy tuck and liposuction -- with a preexisting heart condition.  Would you go ahead with that?  Would you listen to the better doctors who said not to go ahead with the surgery, or would you find a doctor who was willing to take your money?


----------



## White Orchid

I’m no fan of Mariah (though I was back in the day) but I ain’t hating on her still wearing that rock.  Not her fault Packer was idiotic enough to gift such an expensive piece of jewellery!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok. When I read your original post, it was a very blanket statement.  Making it seem like all cosmetic procedures are stupid. 

I can’t even compare Mariah and Donde 



Jayne1 said:


> She wanted breast reduction, tummy tuck and liposuction.
> 
> Apparently she had some heart complications and was quite overweight for her short build.  It was reported that a few doctors wouldn't operate on her because of it.
> 
> She found a doctor who would and went through with the breast reduction, tummy tuck and liposuction anyway.
> 
> She was supposed to stay in the clinic overnight, but wanted to go home and be looked after by her own nurse who didn't even take her vitals or rather, there was no record of her vitals.  Anyway, she died the next day.  The reports said she died of pre-existing coronary artery disease and multiple postoperative factors following surgery.
> 
> My point was, very smart, educated women will do stupid things.  Kanye said he blames himself because he moved out to LA.  I think he meant his mother felt the pressure to look better.
> 
> Mimi disappeared for a few weeks, only to reappear and have people say she looks fantastic and is even singing better. If she did indeed have surgery to lose 20 pounds, that's quite drastic and not everyone will breeze though it.  She makes it  look simple and that's very appealing to those who want to lose weight without the work.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Mariah has really gorgeous skin.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## LavenderIce

Mariah and dem kids singing The Star


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah is so happy!  Glo up game strong!


----------



## Sassys

LavenderIce said:


> Mariah and dem kids singing The Star




So cute.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I was enjoying the Christmas pics until I saw Brian. I wish she would go ahead a get a real man.


----------



## Sassys

Sounds like she may Be getting by her sh$T together since Stella is now gone.


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course she's going to keep wearing that ring, it's the nicest piece of jewelry she has been gifted and didn't pay for herself.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Surgery did her well! She looks much healthier!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mariah is lazy. I firmly believe how good or bad she sounds depends on her mood and how much champagne she’s had.


----------



## Sassys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I was enjoying the Christmas pics until I saw Brian. I wish she would go ahead a get a real man.



I need her and Nick back


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok. When I read your original post, it was a very blanket statement.  Making it seem like all cosmetic procedures are stupid.
> 
> I can’t even compare Mariah and Donde


I just wanted to clarify -- my original comment was related to those who said Mimi's fans were mature and wouldn't be tempted to follow in what looks like simple, easy surgery and I said lots of mature, even highly educated women do stupid things in their quest for an easy solution.

Mimi made that surgery look simple and quick. Maybe it is.  

I wonder if she's still drinking?


----------



## Sassys




----------



## morgan20

Two steps forward in the pictures with the black dress...a thousand steps back in the hideous leggings and heels!


----------



## Sassys

She has a thousands of shoes and wears the same two all the time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

come thru Orange tan!


----------



## LemonDrop

The first legging pic looks like someone leading their drunk Mom somewhere quiet to sleep it off.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Cocoabean

So she is back to hanging on for dear life while attempting to walk.


----------



## berrydiva

She's so stuck in the late 90s/early 2000s


----------



## Qteepiec

berrydiva said:


> She's so stuck in the late 90s/early 2000s



Haha.. I’m laughing at this quote but then I look at her pictures and think ooh I used to rock that in my 20’s a decade ago and realize I’m stuck in that decade too. It used to look really good when we were younger and we may be able to get away with short short tight black dresses and sky high shoes with long extensions but we shouldn’t. Barbie look now looks like Miss Piggy.


----------



## YSoLovely

Her face looks less bloated these days. Good for her. No comment on her outfits


----------



## Sassys




----------



## blkbarbie310

I am seeing the double chin reappear.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I think she calls the papp's too. How is she surrounded by a hundred photographers everyday?? She's not that hot now. She has to be calling them.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

she never fails to look completely trashy..how is that even possible


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The poor soul that had to put her into those lace up boots? smh.


----------



## Sassys

MyLuxuryDiary said:


> she never fails to look completely trashy..how is that even possible



I always say, you can put the exact same outfit on two different women and one will look trashy/cheap and the other will wear the sh$t out of the outfit. Fashion is all about how you carry yourself in it.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Cocoabean

Sassys said:


>



When you need a spotter just to walk!


----------



## Suzie

Sassys said:


> She has a thousands of shoes and wears the same two all the time.


I agree, those shoes are hideous and she wears them all the time!


----------



## mkr

Hey at least her boobs are covered up and not hemorrhaging


----------



## lanasyogamama

A lot of women get stuck fashion and makeup wise at the point of time they felt their best.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## DC-Cutie

she has a pretty smile... that's all I got today!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Listening to "One Wish: The Holiday Album" and "Mariah Carey Merry Christmas" album...I miss old Mariah as much as I miss Whitney


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


>


The darker hair colour looks good on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Listening to "One Wish: The Holiday Album" and "Mariah Carey Merry Christmas" album...I miss old Mariah as much as I miss Whitney


same here...


----------



## mkr

She’s got the wonky eye...


----------



## Sassys




----------



## baghag21

She has a beautiful smile.  She seems to have it on autopilot.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I need the Hermes authenticators to chime in but I swear all her Birkins look like they come from the Swap meet [emoji102]


----------



## berrydiva

Oh Mimi. Lol.


----------



## Jayne1

baghag21 said:


> She has a beautiful smile.  She seems to have it on autopilot.


That's what I was thinking.  The same smile, but I always think of it as a dumb smile.


----------



## arnott

I was going to say I love the last look,  then she took off the jacket.       Whyyyy?!       lol


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> I was going to say I love the last look,  then she took off the jacket.       Whyyyy?!       lol






because mariah loves flashing them jugs!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

her children are consistently adorable. 

why does she insist on wearing leggings for every single outfit??


----------



## Sassys

Throw back


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Shelbyrana

Mimi where is your other leg!



Other recent instagram posts:


I love her hair this color


----------



## kkfiregirl

I can’t stop laughing at these photos that makes it seem like she only has one leg.


----------



## Shelbyrana

kkfiregirl said:


> I can’t stop laughing at these photos that makes it seem like she only has one leg.


Right! I am trying to understand what is going on in that photo!


----------



## Sassys

Since Stella is gone and her kids are no longer the social media manager; did she hire Roc or Roe to be the social media person.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Shelbyrana said:


> Right! I am trying to understand what is going on in that photo!



I think one leg is behind the other & we can’t see it .. only explanation that makes sense lol. unless she stuffed both feet into one boot.


----------



## berrydiva

These pics are funny.


----------



## LavenderIce

It's the angle of the pic.  One leg is behind the other.
I'm glad she put away the platform sandals with the toe overhang.


----------



## bag-princess

*Mariah Carey will return to 'New Year's Rockin' Eve'*


Mariah Carey will get a second chance to perform on "New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest," she confirmed Friday.

The singer, whose performance last year was marred by technical difficulties, and the production company behind the ABC show, Dick Clark Productions, released a joint statement to The Associated Press, acknowledging their past issue.

In addition to Carey, Camila Cabello, Nick Jonas and Sugarland will perform live from Times Square in New York City during the broadcast.

"We can all agree that last year didn't go exactly as planned and we are thrilled to move forward together to provide America with an incredible night of music and celebration on 'Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest 2018,'" the statement read. "See you in Times Square!"

Carey also shared a photo to her social media pages and wrote: "Take 2. #RockinEve #NYE."

During last year's telecast, Carey opened her set by singing "Auld Lang Syne," but while she was performing her 1991 hit single "Emotions," she abruptly stopped.

"We can't hear," Carey told the crowd. "We didn't have a sound check, but it's New Year's, baby. It's OK, guys.

"I'm trying to be a good sport here," she added.

Later, representatives for the singer told ABC News that Carey's earpiece was not working and blamed producers for going live in spite of the problem. However, a rep for Dick Clark Productions denied any staffer would "intentionally compromise the success of any artist."

Ryan Seacrest, who hosts the show, backed up the producers and acknowledged that creating the show is complicated.

"This is a team that wants to do everything they can to accommodate any artist," he added on his radio show. "We are in the business of wanting people to look good and, believe me, tricky things, tough things can happen on live television.




https://www.yahoo.com/gma/mariah-carey-return-years-rockin-eve-000904296--abc-news-celebrities.html


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> *Mariah Carey will return to 'New Year's Rockin' Eve'*
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey will get a second chance to perform on "New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest," she confirmed Friday.
> 
> The singer, whose performance last year was marred by technical difficulties, and the production company behind the ABC show, Dick Clark Productions, released a joint statement to The Associated Press, acknowledging their past issue.
> 
> In addition to Carey, Camila Cabello, Nick Jonas and Sugarland will perform live from Times Square in New York City during the broadcast.
> 
> "We can all agree that last year didn't go exactly as planned and we are thrilled to move forward together to provide America with an incredible night of music and celebration on 'Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest 2018,'" the statement read. "See you in Times Square!"
> 
> Carey also shared a photo to her social media pages and wrote: "Take 2. #RockinEve #NYE."
> 
> During last year's telecast, Carey opened her set by singing "Auld Lang Syne," but while she was performing her 1991 hit single "Emotions," she abruptly stopped.
> 
> "We can't hear," Carey told the crowd. "We didn't have a sound check, but it's New Year's, baby. It's OK, guys.
> 
> "I'm trying to be a good sport here," she added.
> 
> Later, representatives for the singer told ABC News that Carey's earpiece was not working and blamed producers for going live in spite of the problem. However, a rep for Dick Clark Productions denied any staffer would "intentionally compromise the success of any artist."
> 
> Ryan Seacrest, who hosts the show, backed up the producers and acknowledged that creating the show is complicated.
> 
> "This is a team that wants to do everything they can to accommodate any artist," he added on his radio show. "We are in the business of wanting people to look good and, believe me, tricky things, tough things can happen on live television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/mariah-carey-return-years-rockin-eve-000904296--abc-news-celebrities.html


This should be interesting.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> This should be interesting.




[emoji23][emoji23]

Ryan is just like Andy - the messier and the more drama they can produce the better! They love it!


----------



## Pinkpeony123

I hope she has a new routine. I'm so tired of watching her dancers carry her around the stage.


----------



## mkr

Don’t hold your breath.


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> *Mariah Carey will return to 'New Year's Rockin' Eve'*
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey will get a second chance to perform on "New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest," she confirmed Friday.
> 
> The singer, whose performance last year was marred by technical difficulties, and the production company behind the ABC show, Dick Clark Productions, released a joint statement to The Associated Press, acknowledging their past issue.
> 
> In addition to Carey, Camila Cabello, Nick Jonas and Sugarland will perform live from Times Square in New York City during the broadcast.
> 
> "We can all agree that last year didn't go exactly as planned and we are thrilled to move forward together to provide America with an incredible night of music and celebration on 'Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve With Ryan Seacrest 2018,'" the statement read. "See you in Times Square!"
> 
> Carey also shared a photo to her social media pages and wrote: "Take 2. #RockinEve #NYE."
> 
> During last year's telecast, Carey opened her set by singing "Auld Lang Syne," but while she was performing her 1991 hit single "Emotions," she abruptly stopped.
> 
> "We can't hear," Carey told the crowd. "We didn't have a sound check, but it's New Year's, baby. It's OK, guys.
> 
> "I'm trying to be a good sport here," she added.
> 
> Later, representatives for the singer told ABC News that Carey's earpiece was not working and blamed producers for going live in spite of the problem. However, a rep for Dick Clark Productions denied any staffer would "intentionally compromise the success of any artist."
> 
> Ryan Seacrest, who hosts the show, backed up the producers and acknowledged that creating the show is complicated.
> 
> "This is a team that wants to do everything they can to accommodate any artist," he added on his radio show. "We are in the business of wanting people to look good and, believe me, tricky things, tough things can happen on live television.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/gma/mariah-carey-return-years-rockin-eve-000904296--abc-news-celebrities.html



How 'bout some good ol' redeeming!


----------



## Freckles1

Just walked by Mariah in Aspen. She was going into Kemosabe. Jeans, white moon boots and a red jacket. Had 3 handlers with her. Couldn’t tell you who. Body guard for sure.


----------



## arnott

Freckles1 said:


> Just walked by Mariah in Aspen. She was going into Kemosabe. Jeans, white moon boots and a red jacket. Had 3 handlers with her. Couldn’t tell you who. Body guard for sure.



Was Bryan there?


----------



## Freckles1

arnott said:


> Was Bryan there?



Nope. But there was a lady with her who didn’t stay in her lane and pushed my daughter out of the way on the sidewalk! That’s why we noticed Mariah - and ONE paparazzi..... kid you not. Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell were in Kemosabe earlier in the week and they were a ton of paparazzi. So interesting.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> But it's such a drastic procedure to lose what? 30 pounds?



Too lazy to work out.


----------



## Pinkpeony123

dangerouscurves said:


> Too lazy to work out.


Yep that and all she needed to do was go from 2 bottles of wine a day to 2 glasses.


----------



## TJNEscada

arnott said:


> I was going to say I love the last look,  then she took off the jacket.       Whyyyy?!       lol


I know!  It's like a bad Fredrick's of Hollywood leotard!  ACK!


----------



## Sasha2012

She just finished her All I Want For Christmas Is You show in Vegas.

And Mariah Carey enjoyed her time off for the holiday season as she was spotted holding hands with boyfriend Bryan Tanaka in Aspen on Wednesday.

The 47-year-old icon was bundled up in a Chanel ensemble as she smiled with her handsome beau in the tony ski village of Colorado.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inter-chic-boyfriend-Aspen.html#ixzz52bFO8xIB


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looks cute in the last two pics...


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems as if Mariah Carey got all she wanted for Christmas.

The 47-year-old singer put on a sweet display with boyfriend Bryan Tanaka while out on the town in Aspen on Thursday night.

Mariah and the 34-year-old dancer couldn't help but show off their love as they walked hand-in-hand in the cold Colorado city.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-beau-Bryan-Tanaka-Aspen.html#ixzz52js8GJqY


----------



## mkr

She looks a lot better.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her style is stuck somewhere between the 90s and early 2000s


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She just finished her All I Want For Christmas Is You show in Vegas.
> 
> And Mariah Carey enjoyed her time off for the holiday season as she was spotted holding hands with boyfriend Bryan Tanaka in Aspen on Wednesday.
> 
> The 47-year-old icon was bundled up in a Chanel ensemble as she smiled with her handsome beau in the tony ski village of Colorado.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inter-chic-boyfriend-Aspen.html#ixzz52bFO8xIB



Yay,   Bryan showed up!


----------



## Tivo

I despise Bryan. I can smell his sleazy intentions from here...just as I could with Stella. 
Recently met Nick Cannon, he is the nicest guy. I hope they reconcile.


----------



## arnott

On New Years Eve,  I predict Mariah will pretend she can't hear the music again as a joke,  then be like, "Just kidding!",  and proceed to blow everyone away with her vocals!


----------



## uhpharm01

* Mariah Carey Dick Clark Productions Says ... Give Her The Chair!! *
*Post By TMZ Staff  on 12/30/2017 12:55 AM PST 

*
http://www.tmz.com/2017/12/30/maria...-dick-clark-new-years-rockin-eve-performance/

Mariah Carey's second attempt at ringing in the New Year is fraught with peril and ice.

Some honchos connected to *Dick Clark Productions* tell us Mariah will be scrambling just before the clock strikes 12 during the *Dick Clark Rockin' New Year's Eve* show. Our sources say she'll be performing two songs onstage ... one of which is "Hero." 

The plan is for Mariah to somehow get from the stage to the area where the ball drops so she can countdown the New Year with *Ryan Seacrest*. Problem is ... the ball is a good distance from the stage and getting Mariah from point A to point B is dicey. We're told their solution is to put Mariah in a chair and literally roll her from the stage to the ball.

Complicating matters ... the temp will be fit for an Eskimo but no one else. The weather folks say the temp will be around 10 degrees, and that's without windchill factored in.

It's not the first time MiMi's gotten the rolling-royal-treatment ... she was pushed around during her Vegas show too.

TMZ broke the story ... Mariah's getting a *chance at redemption* after her disastrous 2016 performance, which almost ended in a lawsuit between Mariah and DCP.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^I just might need to watch this performance!


----------



## uhpharm01

*MARIAH CAREY'S NYE 2017*
*NAILS REHEARSAL, FULL SOUNDCHECK*

Posted by TMZ 12/31/17 3:51 PM PST

http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2017/12/31/mariah-carey-rehearsal-soundcheck/


*Mariah Carey didn't cut any corners ahead of her NYE redemption performance in Times Square ... 'cause she just completed a full soundcheck and rehearsal.

Mariah wrapped her rehearsal and soundcheck Sunday afternoon in NYC, where she's hours away from round 2 of "Dick Clark's New Year's Rockin' Eve." Eyewitnesses tell us she completed her run-through with no issues, and looks ready for tonight.*

*It appears it was the real Mariah up there too, no stand-in like last year ... which, as you'll recall, didn't end great come showtime. It also sounds like you can hear her pretty well through the sound system now, which bodes well for her actual performance.*


----------



## Kansashalo

Mariah did great tonight on Dick Clarke's Rocking Eve!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> * Mariah Carey Dick Clark Productions Says ... Give Her The Chair!!*
> *Post By TMZ Staff  on 12/30/2017 12:55 AM PST *
> *
> View attachment 3920601
> *
> http://www.tmz.com/2017/12/30/maria...-dick-clark-new-years-rockin-eve-performance/
> 
> Mariah Carey's second attempt at ringing in the New Year is fraught with peril and ice.
> 
> Some honchos connected to *Dick Clark Productions* tell us* Mariah will be scrambling just before the clock strikes 12* during the *Dick Clark Rockin' New Year's Eve* show. Our sources say she'll be performing two songs onstage ... one of which is "Hero."
> 
> *The plan is for Mariah to somehow get from the stage to the area where the ball drops so she can countdown the New Year with Ryan Seacrest. Problem is ... the ball is a good distance from the stage and getting Mariah from point A to point B is dicey. We're told their solution is to put Mariah in a chair and literally roll her from the stage to the ball.*
> 
> Complicating matters ... the temp will be fit for an Eskimo but no one else. The weather folks say the temp will be around 10 degrees, and that's without windchill factored in.
> 
> It's not the first time MiMi's gotten the rolling-royal-treatment ... she was pushed around during her Vegas show too.
> 
> TMZ broke the story ... Mariah's getting a *chance at redemption* after her disastrous 2016 performance, which almost ended in a lawsuit between Mariah and DCP.



WTF, I thought she would be performing right before the ball dropped so I missed it!        What's with the whole thing about her getting to the ball on time so she could count down?   She was the only one I wanted to see tonight!    Argh!


----------



## arnott

What,    no New Years kiss from Bryan?!      I'm disappointed (and probably the only one here who is)!


----------



## arnott

What time does Mariah come on?     I'm trying to catch her on the West Coast feed.


----------



## uhpharm01

Kansashalo said:


> Mariah did great tonight on Dick Clarke's Rocking Eve!


Good.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> WTF, I thought she would be performing right before the ball dropped so I missed it!        What's with the whole thing about her getting to the ball on time so she could count down?   She was the only one I wanted to see tonight!    Argh!


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah redeemed herself tonight.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> WTF, I thought she would be performing right before the ball dropped so I missed it!        What's with the whole thing about her getting to the ball on time so she could count down?   She was the only one I wanted to see tonight!    Argh!


http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2017/12/31/mariah-carey-new-years-rockin-eve-performance/


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


>




Thanks,  I was able to catch it on the west coast and recorded her part!


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2017/12/31/mariah-carey-new-years-rockin-eve-performance/



Uh,  I thought the first song was called Vision of Love.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> Thanks,  I was able to catch it on the west coast and recorded her part!


Oh Good.


----------



## arnott

Maybe they had her perform earlier so we wouldn't have to see the comical sight of her being rolled from the stage to the ball on a chair!


----------



## arnott

I think Mariah looked great facially tonight.    No bloated face.    Could have done without the boobs out though.    She sounded good...feels like the old Mariah is coming back.


----------



## Luv n bags

I thoughts Mariah looked fantastic! I loved her dress - especially the color of it.  And you have to give her a lot of credit to be dressed like that in weather that was in the low teens.


----------



## lanasyogamama

arnott said:


> I think Mariah looked great facially tonight.    No bloated face.    Could have done without the boobs out though.    She sounded good...feels like the old Mariah is coming back.



If Mariah you didn’t have her boobs out, I would legit think it’s a stunt double.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Haha “no hot tea!” So Mariah! Lol


----------



## Freckles1

She did a nice job


----------



## mkr

If Mariah can go without hot tea we all need to get it together.


----------



## buzzytoes

I thought she did a good job but looked a little weird - like almost panicky. Given how cold it was out there I imagine it took quite a bit more effort than she is used to when it comes to singing. She definitely redeemed herself.


----------



## berrydiva

tigertrixie said:


> I thoughts Mariah looked fantastic! I loved her dress - especially the color of it.  And you have to give her a lot of credit to be dressed like that in weather that was in the low teens.


It's was single digits not even low teens. It was so cold last night that it should be illegal to be that cold. Lol


----------



## Luv n bags

berrydiva said:


> It's was single digits not even low teens. It was so cold last night that it should be illegal to be that cold. Lol



I think she needs a standing ovation, then!


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Haha “no hot tea!” So Mariah! Lol



I couldn't tell was that a joke or was she serious?


----------



## arnott

buzzytoes said:


> I thought she did a good job but looked a little weird - like almost panicky. Given how cold it was out there I imagine it took quite a bit more effort than she is used to when it comes to singing. She definitely redeemed herself.



I thought she just looked cold, not panicky.     The way she had her fists clenched in parts of the song she looked like she was going to start shivering!


----------



## mkr

I know it was frigid out but I’m sure there was heat pumping in from all angles. They wouldn’t let celebrities freeze.   You and me, yes. But not celebrities.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I know it was frigid out but I’m sure there was heat pumping in from all angles. They wouldn’t let celebrities freeze.   You and me, yes. But not celebrities.


Really don't think heaters would have mattered or helped much because the wind decided to come out to play.


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> I couldn't tell was that a joke or was she serious?


It was a joke. But she did really get some Tea after her performance. Good Job Mariah.


----------



## afsweet

was very surprised by how well she did! there's still hope for mariah. makes me wonder if it's credited to giving stella the boot...


----------



## mkr

Maybe Jay hid the wine.  I’m happy for her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Wouldn't have been me. It was and is still cold af outside.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Maybe Jay hid the wine.  I’m happy for her.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## arnott

So does she have the most #1 hits of any solo artist or is she tied with Elvis with 18?


----------



## chaneljewel

I think that Mariah was freezing during the NYE singing.  Rightly so too.  She still has an incredible voice!


----------



## uhpharm01

arnott said:


> So does she have the most #1 hits of any solo artist or is she tied with Elvis with 18?


No she passed Elvis up. 
http://www.today.com/id/23918924/ns/today-today_entertainment/t/mariah-carey-surpasses-elvis-no-s/


----------



## arnott

uhpharm01 said:


> No she passed Elvis up.
> http://www.today.com/id/23918924/ns/today-today_entertainment/t/mariah-carey-surpasses-elvis-no-s/



Thanks!    I hope she surpasses The Beatles one day!


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally watched her nye performance and w as pleasantly surprised. Keep this up and 2018 is your comeback mimi. Still cray cray for freezing her bum off, if you want glam do a full length fur coat closed. I shoveled my driveway for 5 minutes today and my hands where numb and I had gloves on.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if this was a good wake up call for her.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Thanks!    I hope she surpasses The Beatles one day!


I hope anyone surpasses the Beatles soon. They are so over-overrated and don't even get me started on the music they stole.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I hope anyone surpasses the Beatles soon. They are so over-overrated and don't even get me started on the music they stole.


Girl, yes! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently dropped an impressive 25 pounds.

And slimmed down Mariah Carey put her impressive New Year's body on full display as she walked the Golden Globes red carpet at the Beverly Hilton in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The 47-year-old wore a skintight black dress, in solidarity with the Time's Up movement, to the exclusive event as she prepared to present at the annual awards show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-weight-loss-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz53YKXOPn3


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is actually a pretty good look for her!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good!


----------



## Sandi.el

She looks soo good!


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently dropped an impressive 25 pounds.
> 
> And slimmed down Mariah Carey put her impressive New Year's body on full display as she walked the Golden Globes red carpet at the Beverly Hilton in Los Angeles on Sunday.
> 
> The 47-year-old wore a skintight black dress, in solidarity with the Time's Up movement, to the exclusive event as she prepared to present at the annual awards show.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-weight-loss-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz53YKXOPn3



Yes!   Relatively modest and not trashy!     She looks good.    25 pounds?   Do we really think she got weight loss surgery?


----------



## scarlet555

She looked even better live! Dress and makeup were on point!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

She looks beautiful!!! I think she got surgery or lipo or something, MC isn’t really into working to lose the weight. I’m 13 weeks post partum and I’m seriously considering it to get rid of my mommy pooch!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

stephc005 said:


> was very surprised by how well she did! there's still hope for mariah. makes me wonder if it's credited to giving stella the boot...


Hi! I remember you from way back in the day! I think you were asking me questions because I got married young and I think you were about to do the same... my memory may be a bit fuzzy, but nice to “see” you.


----------



## mkr

Mariah is killinit!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean, I'm about to shed a tear...  She looks great.  Amazing what you look like after you get rid of toxic people - STELLA!


----------



## dangerouscurves

She looks genuinely happy to be there!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Getting rid of Stella probably helped her to get rid of the weight. It's nice to see her doing better


----------



## afsweet

lovely dress but her boobs are always on display...


----------



## afsweet

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi! I remember you from way back in the day! I think you were asking me questions because I got married young and I think you were about to do the same... my memory may be a bit fuzzy, but nice to “see” you.


nice to 'see you' too! yes, been married for almost 7 years now!


----------



## kkfiregirl

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> She looks beautiful!!! I think she got surgery or lipo or something, MC isn’t really into working to lose the weight. I’m 13 weeks post partum and I’m seriously considering it to get rid of my mommy pooch!



congrats on the baby. try to loose the mommy pouch naturally before considering surgery. i would give it at least one year


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks great. I haven’t seen her look that good in a loonnngg time, honestly.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

stephc005 said:


> nice to 'see you' too! yes, been married for almost 7 years now!


Congrats!!! It’s been 14 years here!!! I was so hoping things went well for you, I remember in that other subforum most thought we were crazy for marrying young!!! It’s trying at times but definitely worth it if you’re willing to put in the work!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

kkfiregirl said:


> congrats on the baby. try to loose the mommy pouch naturally before considering surgery. i would give it at least one year


Thank you so much! I’ve snapped back a bit, but I’m afraid the pooch won’t go away. I think you’re right that I should give it some more time before I try such drastic measures.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

stephc005 said:


> lovely dress but her boobs are always on display...


She wouldn’t be MC without the boobs out! I’d be afraid she was replaced with a clone if I couldn’t see the twins!


----------



## dangerouscurves

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> She wouldn’t be MC without the boobs out! I’d be afraid she was replaced with a clone if I couldn’t see the twins!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This!

She used to be flat-chested and now that she's bought them, she might as well display them proudly in every chance she's got.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This!
> 
> She used to be flat-chested and now that she's bought them, she might as well display them proudly in every chance she's got.


Lol!!! I didn’t know she used to be flat! Mine are fairly large and in my youth I felt the need to flaunt them, now as a wife and mom they are usually covered.


----------



## arnott

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This!
> 
> She used to be flat-chested and now that she's bought them, she might as well display them proudly in every chance she's got.



I was just watching this video.         I  think she looked better flat chested!    I showed my Dad her NYE performance and the first thing he said was, "Are they fake?".


----------



## peppermintpatty

Yep, she keeps the girl out ALL THE TIME!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Their twins turn seven this April.

And while their romance came to an end in 2014 Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon, who were married for six years, are still just as committed as ever to co-parenting.

The pair were posted snaps from Kidspace Children’s Museum in Pasadena, California, on Monday to celebrate Martin Luther King Jr Day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cannon-spend-MLK-Day-twins.html#ixzz54Kc5gvxT


----------



## arnott

Her fans asked for tea shirts?


----------



## New-New

arnott said:


> Her fans asked for tea shirts?


I’m not gonna lie I’m contemplating buying that second shirt


----------



## DC-Cutie

New-New said:


> I’m not gonna lie I’m contemplating buying that second shirt


shiii, I'm trying to decide which one I want!  I like the one with her wearing the fur


----------



## knasarae

Nick posted a video of Moroccan reading part of an MLK speech. It was really cute.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Their twins turn seven this April.
> 
> And while their romance came to an end in 2014 Mariah Carey and Nick Cannon, who were married for six years, are still just as committed as ever to co-parenting.
> 
> The pair were posted snaps from Kidspace Children’s Museum in Pasadena, California, on Monday to celebrate Martin Luther King Jr Day.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Cannon-spend-MLK-Day-twins.html#ixzz54Kc5gvxT



7 years already!   It seems like just yesterday Mariah was complaining about being pregnant!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her pregnancy rants were epic!


----------



## pevitagina

She always turns heads with her glamorous ensembles. 

And Mariah Carey, 47,  ensured all eyes would be on her as she headed to dinner with her boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34,  in Malibu on Tuesday.

Putting on a leggy display beneath her cape, the sultry songstress oozed glamour on the outing.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ies-boyfriend-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz54SAzyGX4 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## mkr

Is he wearing glow in the dark shoes??


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great! The best she's looked in a long time.


----------



## vornado

pevitagina said:


> She always turns heads with her glamorous ensembles.
> 
> And Mariah Carey, 47,  ensured all eyes would be on her as she headed to dinner with her boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34,  in Malibu on Tuesday.
> 
> Putting on a leggy display beneath her cape, the sultry songstress oozed glamour on the outing.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ies-boyfriend-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz54SAzyGX4
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I like these pictures, she looks so good and happy. I am happy for her![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## knasarae

mkr said:


> Is he wearing glow in the dark shoes??



It's probably 3M material reflecting the camera flash.  It's used on some sneaker designs.


----------



## mkr

knasarae said:


> It's probably 3M material reflecting the camera flash.  It's used on some sneaker designs.



Well he looks 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pevitagina

She's involved with a recent lawsuit over cancelled gigs for a tour in South America.

But Mariah Carey left her worries behind as she was seen radiating happiness on Wednesday during an outing in Beverly Hills, California.

The pop sensation, 47, looked the picture of loved up as she was accompanied by beau Brian Tanaka, 34, for a dinner date at the tony Mr. Chow.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jor-cleavage-oozes-glamour.html#ixzz54YMQbApR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## berrydiva

She looks goodt.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She’s eternally tacky.


----------



## mkr

Those boots....


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She’s eternally tacky.


We have to take what we can get where she's concerned. lol


----------



## SandyC1981

She looks more confident for sure


----------



## afsweet

the tea shirts are pretty brilliant


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Well he looks 12.


this comment was so random


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## CobaltBlu

*dead*


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


>


----------



## berrydiva




----------



## LavenderIce




----------



## Jayne1

So funny!!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Her style is so tacky, however she looks much more radiant and healthy!


----------



## pevitagina

They have gone from strength to strength since they went public with their romance in December 2016.

And Mariah Carey, 48, showed there was no hiding her love for Bryan Tanaka, 34, on a date night at the Bowery Hotel and Buddakan in New York City.

The songstress put on a trendy display in her camouflage jacket as she held hands with her beau on their way home in the early hours of Thursday morning.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...camouflage-jacket-New-York.html#ixzz55Luf4MYH 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey was one sexy leather mama in a motorcycle jacket and sexy matching pencil skirt while out and about in Manhattan on Thursday night.

The 48-year-old mother-of-two - sporting a perky ponytail - paired her edgy leather ensemble with a black scoopneck top, diamonds, a reptilian purse, tights, and knee-high suede boots.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leather-jacket-skirt-NYC.html#ixzz55LvKZw20 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## dangerouscurves

lanasyogamama said:


>



LMAO!!!!!


----------



## kasumi168

Holy crap! She can finally walk by herself! She looks good though


----------



## vornado

pevitagina said:


> Mariah Carey was one sexy leather mama in a motorcycle jacket and sexy matching pencil skirt while out and about in Manhattan on Thursday night.
> 
> The 48-year-old mother-of-two - sporting a perky ponytail - paired her edgy leather ensemble with a black scoopneck top, diamonds, a reptilian purse, tights, and knee-high suede boots.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leather-jacket-skirt-NYC.html#ixzz55LvKZw20
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



The first one reminds me of the MV I still believe


----------



## pevitagina

She's stayed busy since ringing in the new year with an incredible performance during her return to Dick Clark's Rockin' Eve bash. 

And Mariah Carey seemed to be in great spirits as she celebrated with friends at the Roc Nation pre-Grammy brunch in New York on Saturday morning.

The 47-year-old music legend sported a nearly $11,000 Louis Vuitton sparkling dress and towering black boots alongside boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34, for Jay Z's fest at the One World Observatory.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Jay-Zs-pre-Grammy-brunch.html#ixzz55SDenj3W 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## morgan20

She looks good...but those boots don’t seem to go with that outfit.


----------



## Rouge H

She’s keeping the puppies indoors these days..


----------



## pevitagina

She has found love again when her very own backup dancer waltzed into her romantic affections.

And Mariah Carey, 47, was delighted when she was joined by Bryan Tanaka, 34, at the Clive Davis and Recording Academy Pre-Grammy gala, in New York on Saturday.

On the arm of her man, the songstress flaunted her impressive cleavage when she went braless in the very revealing dress with the neckline cut to over her navel.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...naka-enjoy-Pre-Grammy-gala.html#ixzz55UkB2jAT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## pevitagina

im still wondering why she keep choosing the wrong shoe for every outfit *sigh*


----------



## Freckles1

Is his suit purple?


----------



## GoGlam

This last look is the best she’s looked in a while!!! (Even with a bit too much boobage)


----------



## bag-mania

Freckles1 said:


> Is his suit purple?



I think it was the lighting in that particular shot. In the other photos both his suit and her dress appear to be black.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pevitagina said:


> im still wondering why she keep choosing the wrong shoe for every outfit *sigh*


Platforms must give her comfort. Like Linus’ blanket


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> This last look is the best she’s looked in a while!!! (Even with a bit too much boobage)


Right!!!  Don’t mind the boobage at all.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow she looks so thin!!!! Even her face looks less puffy. Wonder which celeb diet she did .


----------



## DC-Cutie

NicolesCloset said:


> Wow she looks so thin!!!! Even her face looks less puffy. Wonder which celeb diet she did .


She got surgery


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> She got surgery



Wha? What surgery makes you lose 20 lbs max? 

(Sign me up pls)


----------



## DC-Cutie

bisousx said:


> Wha? What surgery makes you lose 20 lbs max?
> 
> (Sign me up pls)


she had either the gastric sleeve or bypass


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> she had either the gastric sleeve or bypass


That would be so extreme if that's the case.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> That would be so extreme if that's the case.


for mariah it would seem absolutely normal - since we know she doesn't like to work out.  The surgery is quick weight loss.


----------



## afsweet

her body looks infinitely better, but her style will forever be terrible.


----------



## arnott

Rouge H said:


> She’s keeping the puppies indoors these days..



Annnd....look what the post after yours is of!


----------



## arnott

pevitagina said:


> She's stayed busy since ringing in the new year with an incredible performance during her return to Dick Clark's Rockin' Eve bash.
> 
> And Mariah Carey seemed to be in great spirits as she celebrated with friends at the Roc Nation pre-Grammy brunch in New York on Saturday morning.
> 
> The 47-year-old music legend sported a nearly $11,000 Louis Vuitton sparkling dress and towering black boots alongside boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34, for Jay Z's fest at the One World Observatory.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Jay-Zs-pre-Grammy-brunch.html#ixzz55SDenj3W
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



Surprised at the 2nd picture where she's walking on her own in those heels!


----------



## beautifulbrunette

pevitagina said:


> Mariah Carey was one sexy leather mama in a motorcycle jacket and sexy matching pencil skirt while out and about in Manhattan on Thursday night.
> 
> The 48-year-old mother-of-two - sporting a perky ponytail - paired her edgy leather ensemble with a black scoopneck top, diamonds, a reptilian purse, tights, and knee-high suede boots.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-leather-jacket-skirt-NYC.html#ixzz55LvKZw20
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



The only age appropriate and classy outfit so far. The absence of her overexposed unsightly thighs and cleveage is so nice.


----------



## bag-mania

She's looking good and so much healthier lately. I'm cautiously optimistic she'll be able to keep it up and not backslide.


----------



## berrydiva

beautifulbrunette said:


> The only age appropriate and classy outfit so far. The absence of her overexposed unsightly thighs and cleveage is so nice.


So when you're mid-to-late 40s this is how you must dress...got it. I'm adding this to my tpf "act/dress your age" rules.


----------



## Rouge H

berrydiva said:


> So when you're mid-to-late 40s this is how you must dress...got it. I'm adding this to my tpf "act/dress your age" rules.



I don’t think that’s what she meant at all...and I certainly am not taking it as such. It’s after seeing the puppies for soooo long it’s nice to have a break and see what dressing like a grown up looks like. We see it, we got it, so go back to it


----------



## pevitagina

They're no strangers to dining at the hottest eateries in town.

But Mariah Carey, 47, and her toyboy lover Bryan Tanaka, 34, were joined by the singer's six-year-old son Moroccan as they grabbed a bite to eat at Fogo De Chao in Beverly Hills on Thursday night. 

The songstress slipped her curves into head-to-toe leather as she put on a cheery display while leaving the eatery with her dancer beau and her little boy.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oys-dinner-son-toyboy-beau.html#ixzz56l1PIcwT 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## peppermintpatty

He is adorable!!!! I love his hair!!! Cutie pie!!!


----------



## arnott

peppermintpatty said:


> He is adorable!!!! I love his hair!!! Cutie pie!!!



Thought you were talking about Bryan at first!


----------



## anitalilac

pevitagina said:


> They're no strangers to dining at the hottest eateries in town.
> 
> But Mariah Carey, 47, and her toyboy lover Bryan Tanaka, 34, were joined by the singer's six-year-old son Moroccan as they grabbed a bite to eat at Fogo De Chao in Beverly Hills on Thursday night.
> 
> The songstress slipped her curves into head-to-toe leather as she put on a cheery display while leaving the eatery with her dancer beau and her little boy.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oys-dinner-son-toyboy-beau.html#ixzz56l1PIcwT
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


Her son is so cute! And Mariah doesn’t look bloated, she seems slimmer, maybe because she’s wearing her size and not bingeing on Alcohol?


----------



## morgan20

Mariah looks good


----------



## LavenderIce

anitalilac said:


> Her son is so cute! And *Mariah doesn’t look bloated, she seems slimmer, maybe because she’s wearing her size *and not bingeing on Alcohol?



She looks so much better when she's wearing the right size and is more covered up.



morgan20 said:


> Mariah looks good



She does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm getting Olivia Newton John in Grease vibes with her leather 'fit.  She looks great!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg her kids curls so cute!


----------



## sunnymedina

she is gorgeous! and her voice... she is just so perfect, I'm in love with her art from the very beginning


----------



## beautifulbrunette

sunnymedina said:


> she is gorgeous! and her voice... she is just so perfect, I'm in love with her art from the very beginning


Honestly even when she was overweight, drunk and in tacky clothes, she was still an attractive big woman. She is a classic beauty.


----------



## afsweet

beautifulbrunette said:


> Honestly even when she was overweight, drunk and in tacky clothes, she was still an attractive big woman. She is a classic beauty.



i agree, she has always had a beautiful face. the less bloated version of her is infinitely better though.


----------



## Tivo

Best she’s looked in forever


----------



## sunnymedina

beautifulbrunette said:


> Honestly even when she was overweight, drunk and in tacky clothes, she was still an attractive big woman. She is a classic beauty.


totally agree


----------



## queennadine

This is 90's Mariah  She's looking great


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey has one piece of advice for Fergie as she deals with the backlash from her National Anthem performance at the NBA All-Star game Sunday night.

'Darling, no one needs to listen to that,' The songstress told TMZ  as she was spotted leaving Dan Tana's in West Hollywood. 

The 47-year-old singer, who wowed in a pink-off-the shoulder blouse, was alongside her backup dancer turned boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 34. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Tanas-beau-Bryan-Tanaka.html#ixzz57hOaxCNB 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## lovieluvslux

DC-Cutie said:


> she had either the gastric sleeve or bypass


Thanks for letting us know.  I wonder how she got her weight down.  Some of these celebs are on super nutritious eating plans and slim down that way.


----------



## lovieluvslux

It's so good to see her happy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lovieluvslux said:


> Thanks for letting us know.  I wonder how she got her weight down.  Some of these celebs are on super nutritious eating plans and slim down that way.


She got it down by having the surgery.  Your intake will decrease dramatically


----------



## mkr

Shading Fergie after some of her disasters is lame.


----------



## anitalilac

DC-Cutie said:


> She got it down by having the surgery.  Your intake will decrease dramatically


But don't you have to be a certain weight to do the surgery? Maybe obese? Mariah just look overweight but she's certainly not obese.


----------



## mkr

anitalilac said:


> But don't you have to be a certain weight to do the surgery? Maybe obese? Mariah just look overweight but she's certainly not obese.



In the real world yes. Mariah doesn’t live in the real world.


----------



## anitalilac

mkr said:


> In the real world yes. Mariah doesn’t live in the real world.


Hahahaha! So true...


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Shading Fergie after some of her disasters is lame.



[emoji23] but Fergie's singing the anthem got me cringe!!!


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23] but Fergie's singing the anthem got me cringe!!!


It was so bad that Fergie apologized!


----------



## pevitagina

She's illustrious for her glamorous sense of style, which usually comprises of her dripping in diamonds and putting her sensational curves on full display.

And Mariah Carey once again pulled out the stops as she joined her boyfriend Bryan Tanaka - and a long list of celebrity peers - to party at Floyd Mayweather's lavish birthday bash, held inside Los Angeles' The Reserve nightclub on Saturday evening.

The American singing sensation sizzled in a plunging black mini dress which flattered her stunning hourglass silhouette as she hit the town with her dancer beau, 34.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-flaunts-curves-mini-dress.html#ixzz588ISAouK


----------



## LavenderIce

She looks good.  Until my eyes got to the feet.  Oh Mimi.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good....she ditched that manager, it's time to ditch this leech.


----------



## afsweet

she looks really good!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LavenderIce said:


> She looks good.  Until my eyes got to the feet.  Oh Mimi.


We gotta take baby steps with Mariah.  These shoes look MUCH better than those other ones, but alaia (I think).


----------



## lovieluvslux

She looks amazing.  I'm not one to talk, but she could start some light weight training in the legs.  Her face looks great - very youthful looking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Showing off dem cakes


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wow it is as if she turned back the hands of time.  She look smashing!  How the heck did her body get in this amazing shape?!


----------



## bag-mania

DesigningStyle said:


> Wow it is as if she turned back the hands of time.  She look smashing!  How the heck did her body get in this amazing shape?!



She had the weight-loss surgery back in October. I wouldn't be surprised if she has lost at least 40 pounds since then.


----------



## Sasha2012

He has previously declared his 'unconditional love' for his ex wife.

And that affection was on display again on Saturday, when former couple Nick Cannon, 37, and Mariah Carey, 48, accompanied their six-year-old twins Moroccan and Monroe to the Kids' Choice Awards at The Forum in Inglewood, California.

The kids adorably matched their parent's outfits, with Moroccan in a mini version of Dad's sweatsuit and Monroe in a leather jacket just like her pop star mom's.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...outfits-Kids-Choice-Awards.html#ixzz5AmgaUN6E


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.


----------



## Lounorada

She looked great at the Kids Choice Awards, this is the best she has looked in a long time!
Her & Nick are so cute together.


----------



## HavPlenty

I love MiMi's kids. They look so healthy and happy and they are always dressed cute. 

MiMi looks good too. The surgery was a success and she looks happy as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/59171...tack-and-was-taken-to-satanic-gatherings/amp/
*Mariah Carey’s sister reveals traumatic childhood in which she was sexually abused, survived an arson attack and was taken to ‘Satanic’ gatherings*

In an exclusive interview with Sun Online, Alison Carey, 56, told how a close family member used to take her to occult gatherings in the early hours of the morning where she was abused by cloaked worshippers.

Alison Carey said she was taken to terrifying occult meetings as a young child

Although Alison never saw Mariah, now 48, at the gatherings she fears she may have been a victim too – after their brother Morgan also confirmed he was taken to the occult group as a child.

Alison, who is currently struggling to survive on food stamps in a small apartment in upstate New York, said that the family member who led the cult threatened to hurt Mariah if Alison ever told anyone what was going on.

“It sounds hard to believe and I have so many memories I wish I never had,” she said.

“A close family member used to wake me up just before 2am and take me to an old hall that looked like a castle, which was a short walk from the church we used to attend in Huntington, New York.

“The place is still there I could show you exactly where it is.

“The ceremonies or rituals were always between 2am and 4am and they weren’t every week as far as I can remember – just certain dates.

“Everyone would wear long robes with black hoods and walk in twos across to this place.

“Inside they would start the rituals and they would be chanting in another language – I think Latin.

“I never understood what was going on – I remember there was some kind of a table or altar and they would chant and every one would stand in a circle. There would be around 20 people there – including children.”

Alison, who bears a striking resemblance to her famous younger sister, claims that she was sexually abused at the meetings.

“Then terrible things would happen – things that a child should never see,” she said.

“I was sexually abused there. They told me that if I didn’t do what they told me or if I told them what was going on they would harm Mariah.

“Imagine being told that as a child? Of course I went along with what they said.

“I think I was about six when I first remember going there and it went on for a few years.

“I never heard them say the word Satan but the whole thing was so evil, so wrong – I’m sure they were Satan worshippers.

“It was terrifying – something that has stayed with me my whole life.

“I don’t remember ever seeing Mariah because she was a lot younger than me but that’s not to say she wasn’t there. It’s impossible to say.”

Another time, Alison, who has been estranged from her superstar singer sister for several years, had to climb out of a window with three-year-old Mariah after another family member tried to burn their house down

Pop star Mariah is pictured with brother Morgan, who confirmed he was also taken to occult gatherings

She revealed how she used to hide young Mariah in closets and cupboards when the family member went on the rampage chasing her with a knife.

“I used to hide Mariah in a closet or some place like that I thought she would be safe,” she said.

“One time he started pouring gasoline all down the hallway and outside of the door and threatened to light it on fire.

“I grabbed Mariah and climbed out of the window and ran across the street to a neighbour’s house for help.

“That was just one occasion but I suffered a tremendous amount of abuse throughout my childhood – I had things happened to me you don’t even want to imagine.”

Alison who has been living with HIV and battling drug addiction since her 20s has been clean for the past two years and is currently on a methadone programme.

Two years ago she was attacked in her home by an intruder with a baseball bat and had to have brain surgery.

Her injuries were so bad that family members even turned off her life support machine – but miraculously Alison pulled through.

Heartbreakingly neither Mariah or their mother Patricia visited Alison during the traumatic time – even though they were just 10 miles away, Alison claims.

At the time Morgan Carey branded Mariah an “evil witch” for abandoning their dying sister.


Alison has had no relationship with her pop star sister for several years – and has no way of getting hold of her.

Yet the siblings were close as children – and Mariah even dedicated her first album to Alison, writing “This album is dedicated to my sister – keep shining.”

Alison says she is heartbroken that they no longer speak – but said she doesn’t want any money from her – just a chance at having a relationship again.

“It’s funny because the things that I think people would expect me to say to Mariah – those aren’t the things that I would say,” she said.

“I wouldn’t be begging her for money or clothes or food.

“It just hasn’t been my experience that she would help me with those things and that’s not what I would want to bring up with her.

“What I would want to tell her is: ‘Mariah, I know that you’ve gone through a tremendous amount of pain and difficulty.

“‘I know sometimes you feel as though what you’re remembering didn’t really happen, you know?

“‘I just want you to know that if there was ever any way that you needed help from me, just pick up the phone and call me and I’ll always be there for you.

“‘I know that you don’t want to hear any of the things that I have to say, but I get the sense that you’re really going through a lot in your head and you might wonder why you’re doing some of the things that you’re doing.

“‘I understand why even you don’t and I would help you – if you’ll let me.’”

Representatives for Mariah Carey declined to comment when contacted by Sun Online.

Morgan Carey confirmed he and Alison had been taken to occult gatherings as a child but declined to comment further.


----------



## Tivo

Sad.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/59171...tack-and-was-taken-to-satanic-gatherings/amp/
> *Mariah Carey’s sister reveals traumatic childhood in which she was sexually abused, survived an arson attack and was taken to ‘Satanic’ gatherings*
> 
> In an exclusive interview with Sun Online, Alison Carey, 56, told how a close family member used to take her to occult gatherings in the early hours of the morning where she was abused by cloaked worshippers.
> 
> Alison Carey said she was taken to terrifying occult meetings as a young child
> 
> Although Alison never saw Mariah, now 48, at the gatherings she fears she may have been a victim too – after their brother Morgan also confirmed he was taken to the occult group as a child.
> 
> Alison, who is currently struggling to survive on food stamps in a small apartment in upstate New York, said that the family member who led the cult threatened to hurt Mariah if Alison ever told anyone what was going on.
> 
> “It sounds hard to believe and I have so many memories I wish I never had,” she said.
> 
> “A close family member used to wake me up just before 2am and take me to an old hall that looked like a castle, which was a short walk from the church we used to attend in Huntington, New York.
> 
> “The place is still there I could show you exactly where it is.
> 
> “The ceremonies or rituals were always between 2am and 4am and they weren’t every week as far as I can remember – just certain dates.
> 
> “Everyone would wear long robes with black hoods and walk in twos across to this place.
> 
> “Inside they would start the rituals and they would be chanting in another language – I think Latin.
> 
> “I never understood what was going on – I remember there was some kind of a table or altar and they would chant and every one would stand in a circle. There would be around 20 people there – including children.”
> 
> Alison, who bears a striking resemblance to her famous younger sister, claims that she was sexually abused at the meetings.
> 
> “Then terrible things would happen – things that a child should never see,” she said.
> 
> “I was sexually abused there. They told me that if I didn’t do what they told me or if I told them what was going on they would harm Mariah.
> 
> “Imagine being told that as a child? Of course I went along with what they said.
> 
> “I think I was about six when I first remember going there and it went on for a few years.
> 
> “I never heard them say the word Satan but the whole thing was so evil, so wrong – I’m sure they were Satan worshippers.
> 
> “It was terrifying – something that has stayed with me my whole life.
> 
> “I don’t remember ever seeing Mariah because she was a lot younger than me but that’s not to say she wasn’t there. It’s impossible to say.”
> 
> Another time, Alison, who has been estranged from her superstar singer sister for several years, had to climb out of a window with three-year-old Mariah after another family member tried to burn their house down
> 
> Pop star Mariah is pictured with brother Morgan, who confirmed he was also taken to occult gatherings
> 
> She revealed how she used to hide young Mariah in closets and cupboards when the family member went on the rampage chasing her with a knife.
> 
> “I used to hide Mariah in a closet or some place like that I thought she would be safe,” she said.
> 
> “One time he started pouring gasoline all down the hallway and outside of the door and threatened to light it on fire.
> 
> “I grabbed Mariah and climbed out of the window and ran across the street to a neighbour’s house for help.
> 
> “That was just one occasion but I suffered a tremendous amount of abuse throughout my childhood – I had things happened to me you don’t even want to imagine.”
> 
> Alison who has been living with HIV and battling drug addiction since her 20s has been clean for the past two years and is currently on a methadone programme.
> 
> Two years ago she was attacked in her home by an intruder with a baseball bat and had to have brain surgery.
> 
> Her injuries were so bad that family members even turned off her life support machine – but miraculously Alison pulled through.
> 
> Heartbreakingly neither Mariah or their mother Patricia visited Alison during the traumatic time – even though they were just 10 miles away, Alison claims.
> 
> At the time Morgan Carey branded Mariah an “evil witch” for abandoning their dying sister.
> 
> 
> Alison has had no relationship with her pop star sister for several years – and has no way of getting hold of her.
> 
> Yet the siblings were close as children – and Mariah even dedicated her first album to Alison, writing “This album is dedicated to my sister – keep shining.”
> 
> Alison says she is heartbroken that they no longer speak – but said she doesn’t want any money from her – just a chance at having a relationship again.
> 
> “It’s funny because the things that I think people would expect me to say to Mariah – those aren’t the things that I would say,” she said.
> 
> “I wouldn’t be begging her for money or clothes or food.
> 
> “It just hasn’t been my experience that she would help me with those things and that’s not what I would want to bring up with her.
> 
> “What I would want to tell her is: ‘Mariah, I know that you’ve gone through a tremendous amount of pain and difficulty.
> 
> “‘I know sometimes you feel as though what you’re remembering didn’t really happen, you know?
> 
> “‘I just want you to know that if there was ever any way that you needed help from me, just pick up the phone and call me and I’ll always be there for you.
> 
> “‘I know that you don’t want to hear any of the things that I have to say, but I get the sense that you’re really going through a lot in your head and you might wonder why you’re doing some of the things that you’re doing.
> 
> “‘I understand why even you don’t and I would help you – if you’ll let me.’”
> 
> Representatives for Mariah Carey declined to comment when contacted by Sun Online.
> 
> Morgan Carey confirmed he and Alison had been taken to occult gatherings as a child but declined to comment further.



Sounds like KKK.


----------



## Morgan R

*Mariah Carey: My Battle with Bipolar Disorder*

http://people.com/music/mariah-carey-bipolar-disorder-diagnosis-exclusive/


In this week’s PEOPLE cover story, Mariah Carey reveals for the first time her battle with bipolar disorder.

Although she was first diagnosed in 2001 (when she was hospitalized for a physical and mental breakdown), “I didn’t want to believe it,” the superstar singer-songwriter tells PEOPLE editor in chief Jess Cagle.

Carey says she finally sought treatment recently after “the hardest couple of years I’ve been through” — years of professional upheaval, an E! reality show and romantic drama.

“Until recently I lived in denial and isolation and in constant fear someone would expose me,” she says. “It was too heavy a burden to carry and I simply couldn’t do that anymore. I sought and received treatment, I put positive people around me and I got back to doing what I love — writing songs and making music.”

One of the most successful singers of all time, with 18 No. 1 hits and more than 200 million records sold, Carey spent many of her years in the spotlight suffering in silence.

She is now in therapy and taking medication for bipolar II disorder, which involves periods of depression as well as hypomania (less severe than the mania associated with bipolar I disorder, but can still cause irritability, sleeplessness and hyperactivity).

“I’m actually taking medication that seems to be pretty good. It’s not making me feel too tired or sluggish or anything like that. Finding the proper balance is what is most important,” Carey tells PEOPLE.



“For a long time I thought I had a severe sleep disorder,” continues Carey, now back in the studio working on an album due later this year. “But it wasn’t normal insomnia and I wasn’t lying awake counting sheep. I was working and working and working … I was irritable and in constant fear of letting people down. It turns out that I was experiencing a form of mania. Eventually I would just hit a wall. I guess my depressive episodes were characterized by having very low energy. I would feel so lonely and sad — even guilty that I wasn’t doing what I needed to be doing for my career.”

Carey, who co-parents her 6-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan with ex-husband Nick Cannon, says she decided to come forward because “I’m just in a really good place right now, where I’m comfortable discussing my struggles with bipolar II disorder. I’m hopeful we can get to a place where the stigma is lifted from people going through anything alone. It can be incredibly isolating. It does not have to define you and I refuse to allow it to define me or control me.”

_For more on Mariah Carey and her battle with bipolar disorder, dealing with fame and raising twins, pick up the latest issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday. For mental health support, contact the Depression and Bipolar Support Alliance at dbsalliance.org._


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mariah is getting it all out there.  I wonder if she got wind someone was going to leak her diagnosis.  She's looking good these days, clarity will do that.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm glad she's coming clean. She's looking good, hopefully feeling good...hope she can get back in the studio and get her sound back.


----------



## mkr

Let’s hope she gets the help she needs and stays sober.  She is a legend.  She can get her groove back.


----------



## New-New

As someone who deals with depression and anxiety like I appreciate her committing to visibility like as she said it’s really difficult dealing with the stigma and it can feel incredibly isolating


----------



## DC-Cutie

Stella is a piece of work
http://www.tmz.com/2018/04/16/mariah-carey-sued-former-manager-stella/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mariah dedicated her first album to Alison almost 30 years ago and it seems nothing has changed for her.


As for Stella. I thought she was going to rob Mariah blind. I am glad she got away from her and I don't think anyone is surprised she is being sued.


----------



## bag-princess

.


----------



## pevitagina

They met over 10 years ago in 2006 when he was a backup dancer during her Adventures of Mimi Tour.

And it's fair to say that things are going swimmingly between Mariah Carey, 48, and her partner Bryan Tanaka, 35. 

The couple were pictured leaving upmarket Mastro's restaurant after a romantic dinner date in Beverly Hills.





























 \


----------



## knasarae

Nick Cannon couldn't be more proud of his ex-wife, Mariah Carey, who recently revealed she was diagnosed with bipolar disorder in 2001.

ET's Nischelle Turner spoke with the 37-year-old actor at Sugar Factory in New York City on Tuesday about his new Wild 'N Out sports bar in Miami, Florida, which opens Memorial Day weekend. Cannon also discussed Carey's revelation about her mental health earlier this month and said he was "in awe of her strength."

"I have never seen one person have to deal with so much and have the weight of the world on their shoulders and cameras constantly in their face -- every angle you turn, there is someone snapping a picture, wanting you to be on, and she does it with so much grace and so much poise," Cannon tells ET. "The things that, you know, so many people have to deal with, so many different families -- so many people have internal things that they are dealing with -- and she continues to hold it together in a way where it just looks seamless. Even when we were together I was in awe, but even on the outside looking in, it's like, she does it with so much strength and so much beauty, you can't argue with it, and she is going to help so many people."

Cannon and 48-year-old Carey finalized their divorce in 2016 after eight years of marriage. The actor says that during their marriage, the two never treated her bipolar disorder as a debilitating setback, similar to how they dealt with his health issues due to Lupus.

"That's the thing. Everyone is like, 'Oh, it's this big secret.' I never looked at our lifestyle like that," Cannon explains. "It's funny. People even said I have different chemical imbalances. There's a lot of depression when it comes to, like, Lupus, and even the medication and stuff. I think we as a family didn't even look at it. I didn't even diagnose this. As a spiritual person I'm like, that's someone's opinion. So, when someone starts to place stigma or starts to categorize you, we didn't allow that into our household. It was never, you have this or I have this."

"Even to this day, I don't subscribe -- like, Lupus doesn't have me. Some doctor said this," he adds. "But I'm going to do everything I can do to maintain my physical, mental and spiritual health. And that's how we approach everything.... We're just dealing with everything day to day."

Cannon says he's talked to the GRAMMY-winning singer since she bravely revealed her bipolar diagnosis to the world.

"We talk every day," he notes. "And this is the thing... I got a way bigger mouth than she does. She's super private. But one thing we talked about [is] she said, 'I just don't want people to start thinking or treating me differently. I just want to go and make music and I want the kids to continue to love Mommy. I want the fans to continue to love Mariah.' That's all she cares about."

Cannon and Carey have clearly remained close since their split, and continue to put their twins -- 6-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan -- first. The father of three says he and Carey will always be family, though acknowledges their current relationship is unorthodox.

"There will always be unconditional love and a great relationship," he says. "That is one of my best friends in life, so it is always going to be that, so the fact that there is no bad blood and we can still co-exist, I think that is the best place for it."

"Ultimately, you make it about the children and they're the number one priority, and everything else falls in line," he also tells ET about their seemingly effortless co-parenting. "And when you can come from a place of understanding and unconditional love for so many things, you can't really go wrong. ... I don't think we make it about us -- it would be very easy to throw our egos in what we believe we want to do with our time and effort."

Cannon definitely has a busy schedule these days, including his new restaurant. The Wild 'N Out sports bar will have a full arcade featuring interactive games and memorabilia from the hit MTV hit show, alongside a full-service sports bar. The menu includes upscale, over-the-top “bar food,” such as signature Wild ‘N Out Wings and Oversized Nachos.

"I'm trying to do it all," he says. "Gotta keep cooking while the pot is hot, as they say, and honestly, it's something I always had a vision for even from when I created it a decade or more ago. I saw all the verticals and saw the ability to expand. When you create a destination and an environment that people are drawn to, it can go anywhere, so we're gong to start restaurants, and we'll go all the way to comedy academies." 

https://www.etonline.com/nick-canno...ed-her-bipolar-disorder-as-a-family-exclusive


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pevitagina said:


> They met over 10 years ago in 2006 when he was a backup dancer during her Adventures of Mimi Tour.
> 
> And it's fair to say that things are going swimmingly between Mariah Carey, 48, and her partner Bryan Tanaka, 35.
> 
> The couple were pictured leaving upmarket Mastro's restaurant after a romantic dinner date in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \


Aaaw! She's looking a lot more loved up, fabulous and happy than with that über rich Australian she was dating. That looked painful. These two are really cute together! Good on you, Mariah!!!


----------



## mkr

He’s like 12.


----------



## afsweet

i don't think they have any chemistry at all.


----------



## bag-princess

stephc005 said:


> i don't think they have any chemistry at all.



neither do i!   she keeps going for these young tenderoni's that end up looking like her dang private nursemaid in pics - having to help her walk around without falling flat on her face!!  it never looks like hot romance.


----------



## Lounorada

Such a pity for her to be looking the best and most relaxed she has in years... but to have that leech hanging off her arm.
Mariah girl, you can do better.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yeah, he's a tiny tot 35 year old   And she looks fab now so Mariah, just enjoy!


----------



## mkr

Mariah looks really good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> Such a pity for her to be looking the best and most relaxed she has in years... but to have that leech hanging off her arm.
> Mariah girl, you can do better.


she got rid of Stella, now it's time for Brian to go!


----------



## pixiejenna

But if Brian goes who will hold her up?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her and Nick sound like they gave a really good relationship.

Bryan seems to have a good understanding of his role.


----------



## pevitagina

She has been flaunting her slimmed-down figure of late. 

And Mariah Carey, 48, was exhibiting her svelte curves to perfection on Thursday evening as she headed out with her partner Bryan Tanaka, 35, at West Hollywood Italian eatery Dan Tana's.

The Hero singer, who met the hunk over 10 years ago in 2006 when he was a backup dancer during her Adventures of Mimi Tour, looked phenomenal in her tight red dress while allowing her blonde tresses to tumble over her shoulders.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks fantastic! Plus, she looks 10-15 yrs younger!


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> she got rid of Stella, now it's time for Brian to go!


Yes!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks fantastic! That leech needs to go....mimi you don't have to go out on dates with your FWB.


----------



## morgan20

That colour as well[emoji173]️. Looks good


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> She looks fantastic! Plus, she looks 10-15 yrs younger!



Yes easily


----------



## mkr

Mariah got some nice new shoes!


----------



## morgan20

She also doesn’t need to lose any more....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

pevitagina said:


> She has been flaunting her slimmed-down figure of late.
> 
> And Mariah Carey, 48, was exhibiting her svelte curves to perfection on Thursday evening as she headed out with her partner Bryan Tanaka, 35, at West Hollywood Italian eatery Dan Tana's.
> 
> The Hero singer, who met the hunk over 10 years ago in 2006 when he was a backup dancer during her Adventures of Mimi Tour, looked phenomenal in her tight red dress while allowing her blonde tresses to tumble over her shoulders.


Looks like she's definitely got her groove back. That red dress is amazing on her.


----------



## Freckles1

She makes me want to wear red too!


----------



## CobaltBlu

she looks great and there looks to be a little bit of space between her dress and her skin, which I have never seen. she really looks happy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I am shocked at how great she looks!!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Mariah got some nice new shoes!


And finally we get to see her pretty feet!  She should burn all those other fugly ones lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

knasarae said:


> Nick Cannon couldn't be more proud of his ex-wife, Mariah Carey, who recently revealed she was diagnosed with bipolar disorder in 2001.
> 
> ET's Nischelle Turner spoke with the 37-year-old actor at Sugar Factory in New York City on Tuesday about his new Wild 'N Out sports bar in Miami, Florida, which opens Memorial Day weekend. Cannon also discussed Carey's revelation about her mental health earlier this month and said he was "in awe of her strength."
> 
> "I have never seen one person have to deal with so much and have the weight of the world on their shoulders and cameras constantly in their face -- every angle you turn, there is someone snapping a picture, wanting you to be on, and she does it with so much grace and so much poise," Cannon tells ET. "The things that, you know, so many people have to deal with, so many different families -- so many people have internal things that they are dealing with -- and she continues to hold it together in a way where it just looks seamless. Even when we were together I was in awe, but even on the outside looking in, it's like, she does it with so much strength and so much beauty, you can't argue with it, and she is going to help so many people."
> 
> Cannon and 48-year-old Carey finalized their divorce in 2016 after eight years of marriage. The actor says that during their marriage, the two never treated her bipolar disorder as a debilitating setback, similar to how they dealt with his health issues due to Lupus.
> 
> "That's the thing. Everyone is like, 'Oh, it's this big secret.' I never looked at our lifestyle like that," Cannon explains. "It's funny. People even said I have different chemical imbalances. There's a lot of depression when it comes to, like, Lupus, and even the medication and stuff. I think we as a family didn't even look at it. I didn't even diagnose this. As a spiritual person I'm like, that's someone's opinion. So, when someone starts to place stigma or starts to categorize you, we didn't allow that into our household. It was never, you have this or I have this."
> 
> "Even to this day, I don't subscribe -- like, Lupus doesn't have me. Some doctor said this," he adds. "But I'm going to do everything I can do to maintain my physical, mental and spiritual health. And that's how we approach everything.... We're just dealing with everything day to day."
> 
> Cannon says he's talked to the GRAMMY-winning singer since she bravely revealed her bipolar diagnosis to the world.
> 
> "We talk every day," he notes. "And this is the thing... I got a way bigger mouth than she does. She's super private. But one thing we talked about [is] she said, 'I just don't want people to start thinking or treating me differently. I just want to go and make music and I want the kids to continue to love Mommy. I want the fans to continue to love Mariah.' That's all she cares about."
> 
> Cannon and Carey have clearly remained close since their split, and continue to put their twins -- 6-year-old twins Monroe and Moroccan -- first. The father of three says he and Carey will always be family, though acknowledges their current relationship is unorthodox.
> 
> "There will always be unconditional love and a great relationship," he says. "That is one of my best friends in life, so it is always going to be that, so the fact that there is no bad blood and we can still co-exist, I think that is the best place for it."
> 
> "Ultimately, you make it about the children and they're the number one priority, and everything else falls in line," he also tells ET about their seemingly effortless co-parenting. "And when you can come from a place of understanding and unconditional love for so many things, you can't really go wrong. ... I don't think we make it about us -- it would be very easy to throw our egos in what we believe we want to do with our time and effort."
> 
> Cannon definitely has a busy schedule these days, including his new restaurant. The Wild 'N Out sports bar will have a full arcade featuring interactive games and memorabilia from the hit MTV hit show, alongside a full-service sports bar. The menu includes upscale, over-the-top “bar food,” such as signature Wild ‘N Out Wings and Oversized Nachos.
> 
> "I'm trying to do it all," he says. "Gotta keep cooking while the pot is hot, as they say, and honestly, it's something I always had a vision for even from when I created it a decade or more ago. I saw all the verticals and saw the ability to expand. When you create a destination and an environment that people are drawn to, it can go anywhere, so we're gong to start restaurants, and we'll go all the way to comedy academies."
> 
> https://www.etonline.com/nick-canno...ed-her-bipolar-disorder-as-a-family-exclusive



I’d like it if they got back together.


----------



## knasarae

meluvs2shop said:


> I’d like it if they got back together.


I know I don't know them, but me too.


----------



## beautifulbrunette

meluvs2shop said:


> I’d like it if they got back together.


Hell no, stay with the Asian. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnott

Did she get a new stylist?   She looks great when her boobs are covered and she wears the correct size!


----------



## Morgan R

Celebrating Moroccan and Monroe's 7th Birthday at Disneyland


----------



## arnott

With the exception of the shoes, she's dressed appropriately for Disneyland!       Cute Mickey shirt!    

Nick's got one kid on his shoulders and Bryan's got the other.        Interesting!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Morgan R said:


> Celebrating Moroccan and Monroe's 7th Birthday at Disneyland
> 
> View attachment 4054485
> View attachment 4054486
> View attachment 4054487
> View attachment 4054488
> View attachment 4054490
> View attachment 4054489
> View attachment 4054493
> View attachment 4054492


This looks like co-parenting at its finest  Nick and Mariah were such a cute couple but when adults can make divorce work as well as it looks here, kudos to them all, Bryan included.

And happy Birthday, Moroccan and Monroe!


----------



## arnott

Who is the kid in the last picture?


----------



## mkr

Ooh lookie Mariah is wearing a tee shirt like a real person!

I had to go and open my big fat mouth about her nice shoes...


----------



## afsweet

i got really excited that mariah is appropriately dressed for the first time ever- and then i saw the shoes. still a huge improvement though!


----------



## mkr

Baby steps....


----------



## gillianna

She looks fantastic and happy.  If she could only update that long hair...

.


----------



## DC-Cutie

a cute pair of Vans would have sufficed...


----------



## pevitagina

She's slimmed down to get back into shape ahead of her Vegas residency.

And Mariah Carey showed off her perfect slimline figure as she  headed out on a date with backing dancer turned companion Bryan Tanaka.

The superstar singer looked her very best on the outing, in a black pencil skirt and leather jacket.

And despite the late hour - the group shortly after 10pm and didn't leave until gone midnight - Mariah brought her kids along too.


----------



## mkr

Those look like Herman Munster’s shoes.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good...that outfit is a mess and I will never understand her shoe selections.


----------



## Luv n bags

mkr said:


> Those look like Herman Munster’s shoes.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

She was doing so well with that red dress. She and Madonna seem to have the same "taste" in shoes  I've never understood these kind of shoes but I'm tall. Is Mariah short?


----------



## knasarae

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> She was doing so well with that red dress. She and Madonna seem to have the same "taste" in shoes  I've never understood these kind of shoes but I'm tall. Is Mariah short?


No she's 5'8'' or 5'9'', somewhere around there.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

She's about my height then if I got my feet and inches correct. No wonder she needs someone to hold her up, I'd do too in those shoes. Just a breeze could knock you over


----------



## GoGlam

There is zero chance Mariah is 5’9”.  Maybe with the heels she is.  But she’s always in 5 inch heels and is still shorter than some men that are reportedly 6’ tall.  Men and women are known to overstate their height in Hollywood.

Brian is reportedly 5’9” and Mariah is slightly shorter than he is with 5” heels on.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm here for Mariah having a situationship and having someone to rock her boat but does she have to take him out in public? He has leech written all over him.


----------



## pevitagina

She recently confessed that the extent of her diva behaviour is 'bathing in cold milk'.

And Mariah Carey well and truly commanded attention as she was seen leaving in style after an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live Wednesday.

The talented songstress, 48 - who will return to Las Vegas for another residency starting July 5 - put on an incredibly eye-popping display in a plunging skintight black dress.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was on Kimmel last night and looked good. I will always love her. lol


----------



## mkr

She’s still losing weight. She looks good. But off.


----------



## afsweet

looking good, but her head looks a little out of proportion since she lost so much weight.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

WOW! Yeah, she has lost a lot of weight! She looks good!


----------



## arnott

Bathing in cold milk?!      Why?


----------



## Compass Rose

arnott said:


> Bathing in cold milk?!      Why?


Yeah....I don't get it either.  It's like putting an aspirin on the top of your head because you have a headache.  Really dumb.


----------



## Junkenpo

I had always heard of it as bathing in buttermilk, not regular milk.   I hope that's what Mariah means.


----------



## Grande Latte

After such a long time, I so glad she's slimmer and looking healthy and radiant now. Now she doesn't need to lose anymore. She's perfect. Perhaps she was so inspired by JLo and her svelte physique and her new boyfriend after all they are about the same age.

So now, my next hope is she ditches the dancer she's around with and find herself a new, real, man!


----------



## Hobbsy

What drugs did she take to lose all that weight so fast?


----------



## arnott

Junkenpo said:


> I had always heard of it as bathing in buttermilk, not regular milk.   I hope that's what Mariah means.



Thanks for the link.    Interesting!    Anyone here tried this?


----------



## gillianna

She still can use a makeover and get rid of that outdated look and clothing.  Just screams Charo as she ages to me.


----------



## pukasonqo

apparently the empress poppea, wife of nero used to bathe in milk
a bit wasteful when you get to think about it...
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milk_bath


----------



## Luv n bags

She looks fantastic! Whatever she did, it worked.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't drink cow's milk, but I do use it as part of my nightly routine.  A little soaked on a cotton ball over my face.  Makes my skin feel so soft.  Been doing it for years


----------



## chowlover2

Hobbsy said:


> What drugs did she take to lose all that weight so fast?


No drugs, she supposedly had a gastric sleeve procedure to lose he weight.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

chowlover2 said:


> No drugs, she supposedly had a gastric sleeve procedure to lose he weight.


"gastric sleeve"? OK, I can google, but don't know if I really want to. Sounds unpleasant...

ETA: From a quick glance it sounds pretty good actually, minus having to have surgery. It lowers hunger hormones. I could really do with lowering my hunger hormones


----------



## chowlover2

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> "gastric sleeve"? OK, I can google, but don't know if I really want to. Sounds unpleasant...
> 
> ETA: From a quick glance it sounds pretty good actually, minus having to have surgery. It lowers hunger hormones. I could really do with lowering my hunger hormones


It's the least invasive of the three, was actually considering doing it myself. Weightn doesn't budge when you are over 40. What has stopped me is a clip I saw with Mama June in a preview for her show. She went down to a size 4, but a year later is now a 14. Overweight is not good, but neither is yo-yoing back and forth.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

chowlover2 said:


> It's the least invasive of the three, was actually considering doing it myself. Weightn doesn't budge when you are over 40. What has stopped me is a clip I saw with Mama June in a preview for her show. She went down to a size 4, but a year later is now a 14. Overweight is not good, but neither is yo-yoing back and forth.


True. Surgeries are always invasive and these seem pretty useless if people who have them just bounce back to their former weight in a year or two.


----------



## lanasyogamama

chowlover2 said:


> It's the least invasive of the three, was actually considering doing it myself. Weightn doesn't budge when you are over 40. What has stopped me is a clip I saw with Mama June in a preview for her show. She went down to a size 4, but a year later is now a 14. Overweight is not good, but neither is yo-yoing back and forth.



Plus her body is all misshapen now!


----------



## Cocoabean

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> True. Surgeries are always invasive and these seem pretty useless if people who have them just bounce back to their former weight in a year or two.



Not everyone gains it back. I had lapland surgery 10 years ago. Lost 100% of my excess weight and have maintained it ever since with ease. It isn't a forgone conclusion that the weight will be regained.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cocoabean said:


> Not everyone gains it back. I had lapland surgery 10 years ago. Lost 100% of my excess weight and have maintained it ever since with ease. It isn't a forgone conclusion that the weight will be regained.


Congratulations, it's nice to hear when procedures like these work out so well. I guess we mainly get to hear about the ones that don't, in the media.


----------



## chowlover2

Cocoabean said:


> Not everyone gains it back. I had lapland surgery 10 years ago. Lost 100% of my excess weight and have maintained it ever since with ease. It isn't a forgone conclusion that the weight will be regained.


Congrats to you! I think a lot of people do it and just think the surgery is going to do the trick. You have to exercise and eat wisely as well. The surgery is a huge aid, but not the only change you have to make in your eating habits.


----------



## pevitagina

She arrived at the Songwriters Hall of Fame's 49th Annual Induction and Awards to induct her frequent collaborator, Jermaine Dupri.

And Mariah Carey ensured to make a typically glamorous statement for the dazzling event on Thursday, as she slipped her famous curves into a skintight glittering gown. 

Heading to the afterparty at GoldBar in New York, the singer, 48, was in her element as she showed off her busty cleavage and fine-tuned physique in the head-turning number.


----------



## mkr

Looking good.  Mariah as much as I appreciate you getting some new shoes, you really need to wear your size.


----------



## Ginger Tea

She always looks like she’s trying so hard to be comfortable when she’s not.


----------



## mkr

Well she admitted that she has low self esteem so I can understand.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good!!


----------



## Hobbsy

chowlover2 said:


> No drugs, she supposedly had a gastric sleeve procedure to lose he weight.


Ah, ok. Thanks!


----------



## morgan20

Like the dress and isn’t she looking well!


----------



## Luv n bags

She looks stunning!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

morgan20 said:


> Like the dress and isn’t she looking well!


Yes she is. And the zooming guys on the side in one of the pics, also agree


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m so happy to see her looking this beautiful!!


----------



## Lounorada

She's looking fantastic!


----------



## Bentley1

She looks really pretty and healthy!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I was spending a bit too much time on youtube the other day and found this, recognize the dress? "The natural burgundy of your lip", Mariah is cool. 


Tyra was hilarious, not quite as controlled as Mariah


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

I really like the way she dresses nowadays. Hope it'll continue to improve, especially the shoes. Altho I'm not holding too much hope for that, I remember her saying that she doesn't wear flats and only prefers wearing open toed shoes.



I love how she dragged the Grammys.


----------



## afsweet

the way she wafts her wrist in the air- such a diva!


----------



## Grande Latte

I’ve always admired her diamond collection.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Pretty conservative.

The Butterfly Returns - Las Vegas Opening Night


----------



## berrydiva

Go'head Mimi!!!! Looking like a shortbread!


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

^ Yes, good sis is winning!




She sounded healthier too.


----------



## White Orchid

I’m guessing it’s all down to lipo but wow!


----------



## GaladrielDelabois

gillianna said:


> She still can use a makeover and get rid of that outdated look and clothing.  Just screams Charo as she ages to me.



Lol #imdead!


----------



## arnott

Good save,  Bryan!

https://hollywoodlife.com/2018/07/06/mariah-carey-lip-syncing-las-vegas-residency-debut-video/


----------



## pixiejenna

How disappointing she’s lip syncing at show #1, I keep on hoping for a a comeback but I don’t think it’s going to happen.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Its not something new. Mariah lip syncs parts of some of her songs after her prime, not the whole song, esp if she's got to move. Its not uncommon for artists to do that, even Celine Dion admitted that its being done before, its happening now and it will happen in the future, Mariah usually gets caught tho because she sucks at lip syncing. If you watched the whole clip, Mariah sang live after, even rapped ODB's part.



Compilation of singers lip syncing fail:


----------



## arnott

Who is the choreographer?     I expecting more out of the  dancers.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Yes, the choreography is lackluster. As per her last interview, its Bryan Tanaka? I wish it was still Anthony Burrell.

"Her second husband, Nick Cannon, suggested Carey’s romance with her backup dancer/*choreographer* Bryan Tanaka was confected for her recent reality show. Is it a real relationship? *“*Yes.” Is it love? “I’ve been trying not to talk about it, and all you do is push me more and more. And then you wonder why I have low self-esteem. You don’t listen to a damn thing I say. Hehehehehe!” Her laughter is wholehearted, but the Shadow-in-Chief is making circles."


----------



## leeann

N


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Her 90s work is great but she also made gems onwards despite being not as commercially successful as her other albums.

One of her best remixes:


Her song Emotions was recently sampled in Drake's song, Emotionless. Don't like how he sampled it but that gave Mariah her 25th Top 10 as a songwriter in Billboard Hot 100. At least, her vocals is being highlighted and since she's not featured, ppl are informed that she's a songwriter as she's credited as one of the songwriters in that song.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Mariah looks gorgeous!  WOW!


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

The vocal rest really helped her. She sang Can't Let Go!


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Harper's Bazaar's2018 Icons


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. Her kids are adorable. Roc looks like Nick and Roe looks like a mini-1992 Mariah in the face especially with her curly hair.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

She'll release a new album later this year. She has released a buzz single to tease the fans, but her lead single (With You) will be out on October 5.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lurkingmostofthetime said:


> Harper's Bazaar's2018 Icons


I'm impressed with Mariah and how she lets her kids dress like kids. Brava mama! I'm sure she had a say in what they are wearing here. Lots of celebs should take a huge lesson from her  I mean, what are kids going to do with their teens if mom and dad already projected all their own- real or could have been- teen years on the kids before they are even out of primary school.


----------



## afsweet

not feeling her new single, and the music video is terrible.


----------



## sdkitty

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm impressed with Mariah and how she lets her kids dress like kids. Brava mama! I'm sure she had a say in what they are wearing here. Lots of celebs should take a huge lesson from her  I mean, what are kids going to do with their teens if mom and dad already projected all their own- real or could have been- teen years on the kids before they are even out of primary school.


agree
this is one of my pet peeves - kids starting too early with grown-up stuff like high heels and hair color
I saw a very young child - like 4 - yesterday with her hair dyed pink.  Hopefully this was some harmless temporary color but still, why?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Now you guys have me listening to Make it Happen. What is it with that song, it makes me teary-eyed and happy at the same time. Definitely one of my favourite songs of hers.


----------



## LemonDrop

stephc005 said:


> not feeling her new single, and the music video is terrible.



Agreed. But granted I couldn’t make it through the whole video as her voice was way too high. Has her voice always been that high? I loved her in the 90s but I couldn’t listen to that.


----------



## mkr

LemonDrop said:


> Agreed. But granted I couldn’t make it through the whole video as her voice was way too high. Has her voice always been that high? I loved her in the 90s but I couldn’t listen to that.


She's singing in a high whisper probably to sing high notes.  Her face looks great.  That's all I got.


----------



## pixiejenna

That song was bad, the video is bad, she looks good. It's the best we've seen her in years to be honest. The song was weird I can't quite pinpoint what was off. If it's she's whisper singing to cover that she can't sing like she used too, it sounded very autotuned yet breathy. The video made no sense I'm home alone on the sofa, sitting on my kitchen counter, in the dark, in my underwear. It looked like a very low budget video. I don't get it. It's way better than what she was doing when stella ran the show but not quite up to the standard we would expect coming from Mariah.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also love that her kids dress like normal kids. It's sad that seeing kids dressed like kids is refreshing.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

pixiejenna said:


> That song was bad, the video is bad, she looks good. It's the best we've seen her in years to be honest. The song was weird I can't quite pinpoint what was off. If it's she's whisper singing to cover that she can't sing like she used too, it sounded very autotuned yet breathy. The video made no sense I'm home alone on the sofa, sitting on my kitchen counter, in the dark, in my underwear. It looked like a very low budget video. I don't get it. It's way better than what she was doing when stella ran the show but not quite up to the standard we would expect coming from Mariah.



The whisper singing is not to cover anything. She's been singing like that in a few tracks in the 90s (i.e. Fourth of July, Underneath the Stars, etc.), and especially in the Charmbracelet album. She really like that style, that Jermaine Dupri had to tell her to sing in her full voice when she was making The Emancipation of Mimi instead.

I didn't really expect a high budget video for this one because its not a lead single. It was just to announce that she's coming with a new album.

Its a new sound for her, trance like. Probably because it sampled an EDM song. Its a grower tho.


----------



## Jayne1

If she were in a song competition, like The Voice, would she make it to the final round?


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

^ I don't know, she'll have a problem with performing. She was a bit shy onstage when she was starting out.

Its probably super fun to be her child as she values the moment of that stage, probably also the reason why she doesn't dress her kids like grown ups. She loves being in costumes, loves going to theme parks, enjoys celebrating different occasions in a festive way and even playing games with her kids.


----------



## Jayne1

lurkingmostofthetime said:


> ^ I don't know, she'll have a problem with performing. She was a bit shy onstage when she was starting out.
> 
> Its probably super fun to be her child as she values the moment of that stage, probably also the reason why she doesn't dress her kids like grown ups. She loves being in costumes, loves going to theme parks, enjoys celebrating different occasions in a festive way and even playing games with her kids.


I meant would her voice get her to the finals. It’s not what it once was.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Jayne1 said:


> I meant would her voice get her to the finals. It’s not what it once was.



She's inconsistent now in live performances, so probably not. She has good days and bad days. She's doing great when she's got enough rest but her voice is not what it once was.

She's still better than 90% in the industry but she's not young anymore, her nodules is affecting her, and the difficulty of performing her discography (one of the hardest to perform imo) over the years, as well as her love of wine, really affected her voice. I don't get tho why ppl expect her to sing the same as her prime.

Even during her prime, I actually admire her songwriting ability more than her voice. She knows how to make beautiful songs (melodic) that's often overshadowed by the greatness of her voice.

I noticed that ppl are harsher to her than to anyone regarding her voice, most probably because of her diva persona. A singer's voice is bound to change when it was being used for a long period of time and it comes with age. Bono lost his voice in his concert recently, Sza damaged her vocal cords, Ariana's voice changed too, and the last two are in the industry for less than 5 years and their discography is not as hard to perform as Mariah's, what more someone who's in the business for 28 years?


----------



## pevitagina

They've been dating on and off for close to two years.

And Mariah Carey and Bryan Tanaka looked very much in love while out to dinner in Malibu on Wednesday.

The Grammy-winning songstress, 48, wowed in white while walking hand-in-hand with her beau, 35.


----------



## pevitagina

As her latest music video will once again attest — she has never been afraid of showing off her sensational curves.

And Monday night was no different for Mariah Carey, who showcased her fab form as she dined with friends in West Hollywood.

The 49-year-old songstress rocked a revealing black corset top that gravitized all attention on her famous assets.


----------



## arnott

pevitagina said:


> They've been dating on and off for close to two years.
> 
> And Mariah Carey and Bryan Tanaka looked very much in love while out to dinner in Malibu on Wednesday.
> 
> The Grammy-winning songstress, 48, wowed in white while walking hand-in-hand with her beau, 35.



Love seeing her out with Bryan.     She looks radiant.


----------



## arnott

pevitagina said:


> As her latest music video will once again attest — she has never been afraid of showing off her sensational curves.
> 
> And Monday night was no different for Mariah Carey, who showcased her fab form as she dined with friends in West Hollywood.
> 
> The 49-year-old songstress rocked a revealing black corset top that gravitized all attention on her famous assets.



I like those pants but is she wearing pantyhose under them with open toed shoes?!                 Why?!


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> I like those pants but is she wearing pantyhose under them with open toed shoes?!                 Why?!


Duh!  Cos she’s Mariah Carey, lol!!!


----------



## afsweet

she looks better than she has in years. no way they look 'in love' though lol.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

stephc005 said:


> she looks better than she has in years. no way they look 'in love' though lol.


In lust?  She has that silly looking smile... Love her hound tooth pants btw. Balenciaga? Gvasalia gets some things right once in a while.


----------



## Ginger Tea

She always looks comfortable. This go round, she’s covering it up pretty good.


----------



## pevitagina

The “GTFO” music icon was spotted signing autographs and greeting fans outside Mr. Chow on Tuesday night (September 18) in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## pevitagina

She's the pop diva who resumed her Las Vegas residency at Caesars Palace's Colosseum in August with The Butterfly Returns.

And Mariah Carey looked sensational as she performed at the the iHeartRadio Music Festival in the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas on Friday. 

The singer, 48, dazzled in a blue sequinned mini dress which fit snugly on her hourglass frame as she sang her heart out onstage.


----------



## pevitagina

*Mariah Carey* looks amazing while posing for photos in the press room at the _*2018 iHeartRadio Music Festival*_ on Friday (September 21) at the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg the last picture of her feet it looks like she’s wearing two pairs of pantyhose a nude pair under the fishnets. That sounds awful I’d probably slip and fall I feel like that’s a disaster with heels.  Was Paula at her show? She looks so tiny next to Mariah I know that they’re both wearing heels. I thought Paula was around 5’3 which makes me wonder how tall Mariah is w/o heels lol.


----------



## arnott

Everything looks good except the Miss Piggy feet.        Any ID on the last dress?


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

pixiejenna said:


> Omg the last picture of her feet it looks like she’s wearing two pairs of pantyhose a nude pair under the fishnets. That sounds awful I’d probably slip and fall I feel like that’s a disaster with heels.  Was Paula at her show? She looks so tiny next to Mariah I know that they’re both wearing heels. I thought Paula was around 5’3 which makes me wonder how tall Mariah is w/o heels lol.



Paula and Ryan Seacrest introduced her in the iHeart Music Festival. Many artists performed too, altho Mariah performed a full set (about 11 songs but shortened).


----------



## mkr

Fishnets and open toed shoes is her trademark. [emoji57]


----------



## lanasyogamama

She really is very pretty and aging well.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

And oh, she's about 5'8 or 5'9 in height. Depending on the source, it varies.


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks really good as compared to a year or two back.  Ubiquitous fishnets and all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I must say, it took some time but Ryan has grown on me a lot on Live!

I lol at this clip:


----------



## berrydiva

Mariah and her long island manicure.... She looks good. Paula Abdul looks good too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow that's pretty tall. At least to me I'm 5'3 lol.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

^ yes, and she's always in heels.


----------



## Jayne1

meluvs2shop said:


> I must say, it took some time but Ryan has grown on me a lot on Live!
> 
> I lol at this clip:



I wish they'd get rid of Kelly and just have him. I can't watch her.


----------



## pevitagina

She recently wowed her loyal following with an electric performance at the the iHeartRadio Music Festival over the weekend.

And Mariah Carey, 48, continued her dazzling display as she left hand-in-hand with her toyboy beau Bryan Tanaka, 35, after celebrating Jermaine Dupri's Birthday at Craig's in West Hollywood on Sunday.

The Heartbreaker songstress upped the fashion ante as she slipped into a daring head-to-toe leather ensemble for the festivities.


----------



## pevitagina

Their romance appears to be standing the test of time and they've now been dating for two years.

And Mariah Carey, 48, was enjoying yet another date night with her toyboy Bryan Tanaka, 35, on Tuesday, stepping out in West Hollywood for a bite to eat.

The singing sensation looked incredible as ever in a bodycon black dress which clung to her every curve.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

meluvs2shop said:


> I must say, it took some time but Ryan has grown on me a lot on Live!
> 
> I lol at this clip:




She replied haha!

[tweet]


----------



## Ms.parker123

LOL at her teetering around in her heels holding on to two people.

However, I must say she is looking so much healthier these days.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

arnott said:


> Everything looks good except the Miss Piggy feet.        Any ID on the last dress?


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Wow, its really a new era for her. She permitted to release a cover with her "bad" side.





There was a 30-second leak on yt that's spreading. She sounded great and I think I will love the song. Imo, this is her sound.


----------



## pevitagina

She's never been afraid to flaunt her sensational figure.

Yet Mariah Carey seemed to be showing off a little too much as she flashed her thong on a dinner date with Bryan Tanaka, 35, at Mr Chow in Beverly Hills on Monday.

The 48-year-old songstress ensured all eyes would be on her outing as she stepped out in giant sunglasses and a glamorous black dress.


----------



## pevitagina

She unveiled her brand new single With You, referring to being in love on Wednesday night after a four-year music hiatus.

And Mariah Carey enjoyed a romantic dinner date with boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 35, at celeb hotspot Craig's in West Hollywood.

The singer, 48, looked every inch of diva status as she slipped her hourglass figure into a black bodycon dress and a hot pink leather jacket.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I like that she's secure enough to carry the same bag often. But I suspect she has a couple of back-ups as well  

She's just such a great come back story, after all the ridicule directed at her. You can't help but root for her.


----------



## simone72

She doesn’t need a man financially at this point might as well have your own boy toy. She looks much happier lately.


----------



## leeann

pixiejenna said:


> Omg the last picture of her feet it looks like she’s wearing two pairs of pantyhose a nude pair under the fishnets. That sounds awful I’d probably slip and fall I feel like that’s a disaster with heels.  Was Paula at her show? She looks so tiny next to Mariah I know that they’re both wearing heels. I thought Paula was around 5’3 which makes me wonder how tall Mariah is w/o heels lol.


Maybe it's not 2 pairs, but a nude one with a pattern to make it look like fisgnets.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Hmm... seems like her new song tells about her love story with Bryan Tanaka. I love the song, its a return to form, imo. Good job Mariah. Not lead single material, but I don't care. Really soothing.


----------



## berrydiva

Why did she bother with the thong in that dress?


----------



## arnott

pevitagina said:


> She's never been afraid to flaunt her sensational figure.
> 
> Yet Mariah Carey seemed to be showing off a little too much as she flashed her thong on a dinner date with Bryan Tanaka, 35, at Mr Chow in Beverly Hills on Monday.
> 
> The 48-year-old songstress ensured all eyes would be on her outing as she stepped out in giant sunglasses and a glamorous black dress.



Gasp!   Did she leave her fishnets at home for once?!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Anyone catch her performance tonight on AMA’s?!?


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

^


----------



## pixiejenna

What a huge improvement! Go Mimi!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I thought her performance was so boring. Her music is t compelling enough anymore for her to just stand there and expect to be adored.


----------



## arnott

Is hot pink the new in colour?     JLo was also wearing hot pink.

Did Bryan choreograph that performance?


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

^ Yes, with 2 other choreographers. Mariah thanked them on instagram.

Music video has been released.


----------



## arnott

lurkingmostofthetime said:


> ^ Yes, with 2 other choreographers. Mariah thanked them on instagram.
> 
> Music video has been released.




It took 3 choreographers to choreograph that?!


----------



## afsweet

performance and music video are both underwhelming


----------



## pevitagina

*Mariah Carey* strikes a fierce pose as she stops by the press room at the _*2018 American Music Awards*_ on Tuesday (October 9) at the Microsoft Theater in Los Angeles.

The 48-year-old entertainer looked so glam in a sparkling black gown with a feather train as she posed for photographers.


----------



## morgan20

Her boobs look bigger...maybe she got larger implants?


----------



## arnott

morgan20 said:


> Her boobs look bigger...maybe she got larger implants?



I think she just pushed them up really high.    I don't like them but she looks good otherwise.


----------



## mkr

I think they just look huge because of the weight loss.


----------



## berrydiva

She's looking the best she has in a very long time.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> What a huge improvement! Go Mimi!


All the papers are accusing her of lip-syncing during the American Music  awards.

I just saw the above video and thought that she was.  The cameras were nice to almost never get in close and they always show closeups when a singer sings.


----------



## TC1

Jayne1 said:


> All the papers are accusing her of lip-syncing during the American Music  awards.
> 
> I just saw the above video and thought that she was.  The cameras were nice to almost never get in close and they always show closeups when a singer sings.


It looked like she was absolutely lip syncing to me.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh I’m sure she was lip syncing. Let’s not forget NYE “performance”. She at the very least stood on her own and wasn’t carried around on stage. Even with lip syncing it’s 100% better than NYE from 1-2 years ago. I don’t ever expect her to get back to where she was but compared to when she let Stella run her life this is a huge improvement.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Watch at 2:29 tho, at the beginning too - you can hear her breathing, she was singing live but I think there was also a backing track. The media loves to write about her lipsyncing by saying that ppl on twitter tweeted on it, then adding that other ppl loved it. Everyone lipsynced some parts in their performance in the AMAs that night yet they only wrote about her performance.

One of the dancers in her performance that night tweeted this:


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime




----------



## DC-Cutie

lurkingmostofthetime said:


> Watch at 2:29 tho, at the beginning too - you can hear her breathing, she was singing live but I think there was also a backing track. The media loves to write about her lipsyncing by saying that ppl on twitter tweeted on it, then adding that other ppl loved it. Everyone lipsynced some parts in their performance in the AMAs that night yet they only wrote about her performance.
> 
> One of the dancers in her performance that night tweeted this:



Of course the dancer will praise her... he needs his check!


----------



## TC1

lurkingmostofthetime said:


> Watch at 2:29 tho, at the beginning too - you can hear her breathing, she was singing live but I think there was also a backing track. The media loves to write about her lipsyncing by saying that ppl on twitter tweeted on it, then adding that other ppl loved it. Everyone lipsynced some parts in their performance in the AMAs that night yet they only wrote about her performance.
> 
> One of the dancers in her performance that night tweeted this:



Probably turned her mic on a couple of times for some breathing sounds...but had she really been belting out..she would have been breathing a lot heavier than just a few sighs.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

^ there was a backing track to support her. Parts were probably lipsynced too, but not the whole performance. Just like all the other artists there.



DC-Cutie said:


> Of course the dancer will praise her... he needs his check!



He doesn't need to praise her actually or tell that. Even the choreographers didn't say anything about the lipsyncing. Its only him. He's not even her regular dancer. He posted about himself being included in the performance, he can stop there, but he did tweet that after.

Even so, she's premiering the single for the first time on tv, most ppl don't even know the song. The last part of the song was actually a bit different from the song itself. So if she really lipsynced the whole performance, its pre-recorded vocals and not the album version.

She's usually nervous when its being televised on tv. If she sang live and she made a mistake, people will crucify her. She did well, people then would say she's lipsyncing anyway and she didn't move! She's going to lose either way. 

In Japan, two days after the AMA:


I'm just glad that she's trying to recover. She's doing pretty well this 2018. She's one of the last living legends and I am here for it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Every time I watch this I die laughing. I hope those dancers got some extra cash in their Christmas stocking. They deserve it. They were so gentle with her. Was she drunk?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Oh I’m sure she was lip syncing. Let’s not forget NYE “performance”. She at the very least stood on her own and wasn’t carried around on stage. Even with lip syncing it’s 100% better than NYE from 1-2 years ago. I don’t ever expect her to get back to where she was but compared to when she let Stella run her life this is a huge improvement.



Are you talking about this past NYE where she redeemed herself from the disaster the previous year?     That wasn't live?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Are you talking about this past NYE where she redeemed herself from the disaster the previous year?     That wasn't live?


No I was talking about the NYE where she whined about not having a drink then pitched a fit about her ears not working and didn't even bother to finish her performance. Back in the day of Stella. That was live lol.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

meluvs2shop said:


> Every time I watch this I die laughing. I hope those dancers got some extra cash in their Christmas stocking. They deserve it. They were so gentle with her. Was she drunk?




I don't think she was drunk but when that video became viral, her former creative director/choreographer said that Mariah is really not a mover:

"Working with an artist like Mariah, who’s not a mover first, it’s always a challenge to get them to think physically and not just vocally," he said. "You always have to keep in mind that they’re a singer first. The priority is not teaching them 100 counts of 8, or endless routines. I wanted to give Mariah a modern push to revamp her, give her a fresher, more modern feel, make her more aware of her body and her lines, and not look like her feet hurt when she’s walking."
--
Its probably also because of her meds (her meds before made her sluggish). When she admitted having bipolar disorder, she said this:

“I’m actually taking medication that seems to be pretty good. It’s not making me feel too tired or sluggish or anything like that. Finding the proper balance is what is most important,” Carey tells PEOPLE.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

There was a bit of news about her care of her exes recently. One is from James Packer, and the other one from Nick Cannon.

On October 28, 2016 in Australia, gossip magazine Woman’s Day dropped the biggest bomb of all. With a front-page exclusive, it broke the news that Packer had abruptly ended his engagement to pop singer Mariah Carey, blaming her new reality TV show Mariah’s World and her extravagant spending. If Packer thought his problems with Crown, China and Israel were bad, the break-up with Carey was off the Richter scale. Once the US celebrity websites got the story, it became a feeding frenzy. Despite months of tortuous negotiations, Packer and Carey had never formally settled on a prenuptial agreement. So after the break-up the advisers for both sides had begun working quietly on a suitable settlement. After one confidential meeting, a sum of $US5 million was put on the table and was close to being agreed. But when the Woman’s Day article was read in LA, Carey’s camp reportedly jacked up their demands to $US50 million. Carey and her fiery then manager, Stella Bulochnikov, took the article – which they assumed had been planted by Packer’s side – as a declaration of war, even though Packer and his advisers argued otherwise, and still do. “I had absolutely nothing to do with the story,” Packer declares now.

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/li...n/news-story/c837f9323e436a58c3dc6fb94f6ecdf3

So she didn't really demand for $50M. The media always exaggerating things.
----
On Mariah's supposed "feud" with Ariana: 


Heh. Its Ariana's management's fault. They try to market Ariana as the next Mariah in the beginning, Mariah got offended because she's still active in the business and alive. Ariana's first album title was previously Daydreamin' before they scrapped the title, and I think, one of her songwriters admitted that they based/inspired the sound from Mariah's Daydream, so they did try to market her as that.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

She's the Key Advisor on The Voice Knockouts.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently the other judges are not happy about her joining the  cast. And she's eyeing to get a spot next year as a judge. I don't blame them especially after how she behaved on AI. Hopefully she doesn't bring the drama.


----------



## prettyprincess

She’s so stiff in that “dance” clip. And it def looks like she had a Brazilian butt lift. Mariah never had booty like that.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently the other judges are not happy about her joining the  cast. And she's eyeing to get a spot next year as a judge. I don't blame them especially after how she behaved on AI. Hopefully she doesn't bring the drama.



That's a radaronline article tho. Kelly (always sings Mariah songs in her concerts and always profess her love for Mariah) and JHud (way back said Mariah can do anything she wants) are actual fans of her. And Adam said in 2012 that there's only a few who he really admires as a singer and he listed Mariah. Only Blake isn't exactly a fan (he doesn't know Always Be My Baby).


----------



## meluvs2shop

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently the other judges are not happy about her joining the  cast. And she's eyeing to get a spot next year as a judge. I don't blame them especially after how she behaved on AI. Hopefully she doesn't bring the drama.


What happened on AI?


----------



## Freckles1

She is killing it on The Voice tonight!!! Such great commentary and advice!


----------



## mkr

She must be sober. Go Mariah!


----------



## YSoLovely

Whatever Mariah has been doing this year, she needs to keep it up. She looks amazing, happy & healthy :love


----------



## pevitagina

She's only days away from the arrival of her 15th studio album Caution.

And on Tuesday, Mariah Carey cut a sophisticated figure when she left her apartment in New York City.

The 48-year-old singer stunned in a black figure-hugging dress, which she had matched with the expansion of tights and patent boots of a similar shading.


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey smiled as she donned a controversial fashion choice while in New York on Thursday. 

The diva was seen stepping out in a bold black and white fur coat while making the promotional rounds for her latest music.

The 48-year-old is set to debut her 15th studio album at midnight on Friday.


----------



## prettyprincess

She has gorgeous hair!


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Her new album is amazing!!! 

She recently mentioned that she owns her catalogue because she made it sure when she was signed as an artist, and that the label cannot force her to sing anyone's material.


----------



## sdkitty

pevitagina said:


> She's only days away from the arrival of her 15th studio album Caution.
> 
> And on Tuesday, Mariah Carey cut a sophisticated figure when she left her apartment in New York City.
> 
> The 48-year-old singer stunned in a black figure-hugging dress, which she had matched with the expansion of tights and patent boots of a similar shading.


she may be OT but I'll bet she never goes out w/o makeup.  Whereas poor Sandra Bernhard was made-up for radio this day


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks amazing and the new album isn't bad.


----------



## Antonia

Glad she's doing well and looking good.


----------



## arnott

Wow, she's walking unassisted!        Where's Bryan?!


----------



## mkr

Gone I hope.


----------



## Tivo

Come thru Mimi! Snatching wigs, edges. This is FIRE.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Her new album is amazing. In her genius interview she mentioned she’s working on a book. I can’t wait to read it one day.


----------



## Tivo

Shelbyrana said:


> Her new album is amazing. In her genius interview she mentioned she’s working on a book. I can’t wait to read it one day.


Now I understand why she named the album “Caution”...because I wasn’t ready! Lol


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## beautifulbrunette

uhpharm01 said:


>




She’s gaining the weight back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freckles1

She seems really solid right now. Serene I hope she keeps it up.


----------



## lurkingmostofthetime

Tivo said:


> Now I understand why she named the album “Caution”...because I wasn’t ready! Lol



Have you heard Caution and Giving Me Life? Those are my faves from the album!


----------



## Shelbyrana

They are sooo good!!! I love this album.


----------



## arnott

Happy Anniversary,  Mariah!     





I see her and Bryan are still together.   Here are some throwbacks from Valentine's Day and St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## afsweet

I'm surprised she's not wearing heels with her St. Patrick's Day pjs lol.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good and like she's maintaining her health.


----------



## mkr

She looks happy.


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## berrydiva

I love Ms Patti but who let her leave the house with her foundation not matching? It's the wrong undertone for her. That makeup artist should be ashamed.


----------



## queennadine

She looks great! Not feeling her new songs though.


----------



## arnott

Is she wearing  a wig?     Her hairline looks kind of off.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Is she wearing  a wig?     Her hairline looks kind of off.


Yep.


----------



## afsweet

is Patti wearing 1 of Mariah's butterfly rings? lol


----------



## pevitagina

She's never been afraid to play with her fashion.

And Mariah Carey looked incredibly svelte as she stepped out in a silky number in New York City on Wednesday night. 

The 49-year-old singing sensation flashed a megawatt smile as a few handlers led her through city streets before a night out on the town.


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey and her beau Bryan Tanaka were spotted leaving the singbird's apartment in Tribeca on Thursday evening.

It looked as if the couple - who were seen cuddling in a sweet Instagram photo this week - were headed out of town to enjoy their Labor Day Weekend.

This comes after the 49-year-old Butterfly star partied with Nick Jonas and Priyanka Chopra at a Manhattan event.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

My admiration for Mariah as a celeb mom just goes on    #letkidsbekidsandthey'llbekids

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...daughter-chooses-Target-mom-offers-world.html
*Mariah Carey's daughter chooses a Target shopping spree after millionaire mom offers to take her 'anywhere in the world'*
_It doesn't take much to make Mariah Carey's eight-year-old happy._
_The 49-year-old singer took to her social media on Tuesday to share a photo of her and her daughter at Target._
_The photo showed the mom standing by a Target shopping cart with little Monroe sitting inside while the caption revealed her daughter made chose to the shopping superstore after her millionaire mom said they could go 'anywhere in the world.'_


----------



## lanasyogamama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My admiration for Mariah as a celeb mom just goes on    #letkidsbekidsandthey'llbekids
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...daughter-chooses-Target-mom-offers-world.html
> *Mariah Carey's daughter chooses a Target shopping spree after millionaire mom offers to take her 'anywhere in the world'*
> _It doesn't take much to make Mariah Carey's eight-year-old happy._
> _The 49-year-old singer took to her social media on Tuesday to share a photo of her and her daughter at Target._
> _The photo showed the mom standing by a Target shopping cart with little Monroe sitting inside while the caption revealed her daughter made chose to the shopping superstore after her millionaire mom said they could go 'anywhere in the world.'_
> View attachment 4538845


That so sweet


----------



## CobaltBlu

Well my goodness....she looks fantastic and so happy.


----------



## pevitagina

“It’s a mixed up world”!

*Mariah Carey* happily posed for a photograph with *mixed-ish* executive producer *Tracee Ellis Ross* while attending the _POPSUGAR X ABC: Embrace Your Ish Party_ held at the Goya Studios on Tuesday (September 17) in Los Angeles.


----------



## pevitagina

*Jennifer Aniston*, *Mariah Carey* and *Brie Larson* received a big honor at *Variety’s 2019 Power of Women Luncheon*!

The trio hit the carpet at the event on Friday afternoon (October 11) at the Beverly Wilshire Four Seasons Hotel in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## arnott

Getting implants was the biggest mistake she ever made,   looks-wise.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love that rust colored dress!


----------



## bag-princess

Mariah Carey Recalls How Important It Was To Be Seen As A Black Woman On The 2005 Cover Of ESSENCE
					

"There were so many ‘issues’ with my image and how Black women would perceive me," She shared.




					www.essence.com
				




*Mariah Carey Recalls How Important It Was To Be Seen As A Black Woman On The 2005 Cover Of ESSENCE*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Over a year?  what has she been up to?


----------



## meluvs2shop

WAIT. HOLD UP…. His 4th baby in a year…with a bunch of different baby momma’s! BUT why?! He’s so messy anymore. Ick.


----------



## pukasonqo

Nick Cannon Is Expecting 7th Child According to Alyssa Scott's Father's Day Post
					

"Celebrating you today," model Alyssa Scott wrote on her Instagram Story, sharing a maternity photo of herself and Nick Cannon for Father's Day




					www.google.com.au
				




Another one w a penchant for creative names


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> WAIT. HOLD UP…. His 4th baby in a year…with a bunch of different baby momma’s! BUT why?! He’s so messy anymore. Ick.


What a bummer, I was such a big fan of his, but this is messy AF.


----------



## limom

Since he had his near death experience, he has decided to spread his seeds exponentially.
Just weird.


----------



## meluvs2shop

He literally will have 4 kids in a year. One baby momma had twins. I think that might be Powerful Queen’s momma … so 3 baby momma’s in ONE year. 7 kids total. :/


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> Since he had his near death experience, he has decided to spread his seeds exponentially.
> Just weird.


That's what I was going to say. He has a need to propagate the world with little Nicks because he's so special.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was going to say. He has a need to propagate the world with little Nicks because he's so special.


maybe he's trying to keep up with eddie murphy


----------



## pixiejenna

I was surprised when I read about this the other day. It’s really messy to have so many kids in such a short time with different women. I wonder how Mariah and the kids feel about this. I feel like Mariahs eyes are probably rolling back into her head. I feel like the kids will find it weird and awkward to have so many half siblings all of them babies.


----------



## LavenderIce

I actually liked Nick and Mariah and their level of corny together.
It's definitely messy to have so many kids with several women in a short time span, especially when it seems like the pregnancies of two women overlapped.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They were v


LavenderIce said:


> I actually liked Nick and Mariah and their level of corny together.
> It's definitely messy to have so many kids with several women in a short time span, especially when it seems like the pregnancies of two women overlapped.


They were very cute together.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I am listening to Mariah’s audiobook. It’s so good! I highly recommend it.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> They were v
> 
> They were very cute together.


he seems to have gone off the deep end, making babies


----------



## poopsie

sdkitty said:


> he seems to have gone off the deep end, making babies



It takes two to tango


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> It takes two to tango


well, yes but in his case he is doing it with two or more women...I guess he can support them but seems odd and kinda crazy to me


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel bad for Maria, like it kind of disrespects what they had.


----------



## meluvs2shop

lanasyogamama said:


> I am listening to Mariah’s audiobook. It’s so good! I highly recommend it.


I love Mariah! Thanks for the rec!


----------



## pixiejenna

Whoever on her team that keeps letting her do live shows needs to fired already.


----------



## jelliedfeels

pevitagina said:


> She's never been afraid to play with her fashion.
> 
> And Mariah Carey looked incredibly svelte as she stepped out in a silky number in New York City on Wednesday night.
> 
> The 49-year-old singing sensation flashed a megawatt smile as a few handlers led her through city streets before a night out on the town.


I love her serving minimalist dynamite. Gorgeous


----------



## jelliedfeels

I love Mariah and Nick is clearly just desperate after losing her. Groupies are always having around trying to be baby mamas. I personally love babies but I don’t love this for Mariah.


----------



## bag-princess

jelliedfeels said:


> I love Mariah and* Nick is clearly just desperate after losing her. *Groupies are always having around trying to be baby mamas. I personally love babies but I don’t love this for Mariah.




he didn't lose her. he knew exactly where she was when he chose to end the marriage and file for a divorce.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Mariah doesn’t get enough credit for how well she’s aging!


----------



## poopsie

Sorry, but if you can't walk in your shoes without help maybe you shouldn't wear them?
IMO it totally ruins whatever look you're trying to achieve when you're tottering along desperately clutching onto someone else for dear life. 
I wonder how long it took for that poor man to regain the circulation in that hand


----------



## scarlet555

She really does look good


----------



## jelliedfeels

bag-princess said:


> he didn't lose her. he knew exactly where she was when he chose to end the marriage and file for a divorce.


maybe I need to get back into my history books 
I think my perception is a bit blurred as I had no idea who Nick cannon was before he married M and I don’t think he’s known internationally at all.

so to me he seems like another of these guys who used a famous woman to get ahead like j lo’s many exes though on reading his wiki I guess he is a bit more famous than that.

ultimately I’m biased towards Mariah I think she’s amazing and talented and the media has been treating her like she’s crazy for decades.


----------



## JCrash55

Mariah Carey talented? Lol some or these comments are laughable, the woman was a fraud who had her best success when she was with the head of Sony, Tommy and manipulated her chart success throughout the 90s ever since she divorced him, she has failed badly. 

But some of you must be young


----------



## JCrash55

DC-Cutie said:


> overrated?  *she's one of the best selling artist of all times.  Not to many today can hit the octaves like she did.*
> 
> fast forward to the trainwreck we have on our hands today and I'm sad for her.  Her voice will never be the same, she's walking around in cheap mall rat fashion and just a mess.



Umm... So is Madonna, point being?


----------



## sdkitty

JCrash55 said:


> Mariah Carey talented? Lol some or these comments are laughable, the woman was a fraud who had her best success when she was with the head of Sony, Tommy and manipulated her chart success throughout the 90s ever since she divorced him, she has failed badly.
> 
> But some of you must be young


not that I'm a huge fan of Mariah but she is talented - has a huge range


----------



## JCrash55

sdkitty said:


> not that I'm a huge fan of Mariah but she is talented - has a huge range



Decent range but she started to decline vocally while she was in her 20s, pretty shocking and talented? I don't know... The hype machine power Tommy Mottola had for throughout the 90s was powerful.


----------



## Jayne1

That’s actually true. She lost her voice a long time ago- she can still sing, but nothing like before. Which is actually fine because I really disliked all those constant vocal gymnastics.

Why is it that some singers lose their voice and others can keep going…


----------



## pixiejenna

My guess is a mix of aging and overuse/damage to the vocal cords.


----------



## Morgan R

A lot of singers oversing (sing to much) which makes many of them have vocal damage. A lot of singers develop vocal nodules. Mariah "lost her voice" but can also still sing because she has had nodules (when she has vocal rest she sounds a lot better than when she is constantly performing/oversinging). 

Mariah has said in interviews that her vocal range is the result of nodules on her vocal chords and her ability to sing “through the nodules”.  Interview where she mentions this:





Some singers who develop vocal damage have surgery and their voices are just fine afterwards but a lot of singers who have vocal damage don't have surgery because it can permanently damage or effect your voice. Most notably Julie Andrews' singing voice was permanently damaged by surgery. I would think for artists many don't want to take the chance of their singing voices being permanently damaged or effected so that is why many opt not take the chance of surgery but instead take vocal rest and sometimes sing songs in different ranges/styles.


----------



## jelliedfeels

sdkitty said:


> not that I'm a huge fan of Mariah but she is talented - has a huge range


Yes, not to mention Mariah writes a lot of her own songs and has great charisma and an engaging persona for tv/public life.



JCrash55 said:


> Decent range but she started to decline vocally while she was in her 20s, pretty shocking and talented? I don't know... The hype machine power Tommy Mottola had for throughout the 90s was powerful.


I’m really not sure where this is coming from, Mottola was in an abusive relationship with Mariah and when she left he notoriously tried to sabotage Mariah for a considerable amount of her career up to and including delaying her album and single, keeping her locked in contract disputes, stealing her music and giving it to J Lo and spreading rumours about her doing drugs and her mental health.


----------



## JCrash55

jelliedfeels said:


> Yes, not to mention Mariah writes a lot of her own songs and has great charisma and an engaging persona for tv/public life.
> 
> 
> I’m really not sure where this is coming from, Mottola was in an abusive relationship with Mariah and when she left he notoriously tried to sabotage Mariah for a considerable amount of her career up to and including delaying her album and single, keeping her locked in contract disputes, stealing her music and giving it to J Lo and spreading rumours about her doing drugs and her mental health.



Her career was dying off regardless of Tommy Mottola anyways, look what happened to her from 1999-2004 and then from 2006-2009 (after her fluke of a comeback in 05) the woman had her best success with Tommy, once she left him, nothing but a long decline.


----------



## pevitagina

*Walk on the wild side like Mariah in Roberto Cavalli*

We can never resist a bit of leopard print here at Fashion Finder HQ, which is why we're always a fan of any Roberto Cavalli look - a designer who is synonymous with the animal inspired pattern.

Mariah Carey is the latest celeb to champion the designer, stepping out in a two-tone silk slip dress featuring a black top and spaghetti straps, complete with an ombre fade into a leopard print skirt.


----------



## zen1965

I dislike Roberto Cavalli with a passion.


----------



## pevitagina

*Icons unite! Dame Helen Mirren, 76, teams up with Drew Barrymore, 47, Mariah Carey, 52, and Sharon Stone, 64, for ultra glam snap at Dolce & Gabbana's Sicily fashion show*

Dolce & Gabbana hosted a star-studded fashion show in Sicily on Sunday evening.

And the a-list guests couldn't resist posing for the ultimate glam snap in front of the Cathedral of Syracuse in Siracusa to celebrate the brand's 10 year anniversary of their haute couture line Alta Moda. 

Queen: Mariah arrived in a skintight fishtail dress with a plunging neckline and a Majolica-inspired print, adding a gold crown in her curly locks


----------



## Swanky

Please add credit to the source, it’s required.



pevitagina said:


> *Icons unite! Dame Helen Mirren, 76, teams up with Drew Barrymore, 47, Mariah Carey, 52, and Sharon Stone, 64, for ultra glam snap at Dolce & Gabbana's Sicily fashion show*
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana hosted a star-studded fashion show in Sicily on Sunday evening.
> 
> And the a-list guests couldn't resist posing for the ultimate glam snap in front of the Cathedral of Syracuse in Siracusa to celebrate the brand's 10 year anniversary of their haute couture line Alta Moda.
> 
> Queen: Mariah arrived in a skintight fishtail dress with a plunging neckline and a Majolica-inspired print, adding a gold crown in her curly locks


----------



## pevitagina

pevitagina said:


> *Icons unite! Dame Helen Mirren, 76, teams up with Drew Barrymore, 47, Mariah Carey, 52, and Sharon Stone, 64, for ultra glam snap at Dolce & Gabbana's Sicily fashion show*
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana hosted a star-studded fashion show in Sicily on Sunday evening.
> 
> And the a-list guests couldn't resist posing for the ultimate glam snap in front of the Cathedral of Syracuse in Siracusa to celebrate the brand's 10 year anniversary of their haute couture line Alta Moda.
> 
> Queen: Mariah arrived in a skintight fishtail dress with a plunging neckline and a Majolica-inspired print, adding a gold crown in her curly locks











						Helen Mirren teams up with Drew, Mariah and Sharon for D&G photo
					

Dolce & Gabbana hosted a star-studded fashion show in Sicily on Sunday evening.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pevitagina

Even Mariah Carey's Sweatsuits Are Covered in Glitter — See Her $6,850 Prada Set​Mariah Carey showed off her glamorous two-piece silver cashmere set on Instagram​By Hedy Phillips 

Mariah Carey's dressing motto has always been "too glam to give a damn."


The "Fantasy" singer posted a photo to her Instagram on Monday proving that she even knows how to dress up her athleisure. Her silver sweatsuit may look casual at first glance, but it's actually a lurex set from Prada that retails for more than $6,000.


The silver cashmere and lurex hoodie with a small Prada emblem retails for $3,300 and the cashmere and lurex joggers retail for $3,550. Carey added large hoop earrings to finish her look and slicked her hair back out of her face and into a braid.


The glittery sheen of her outfit really pops under the light in the room she's sitting in, showing just how glamorous this athleisure suit has the potential to be. It truly gives Carey, 53, the opportunity to stay fancy while also staying comfortable.














						Even Mariah Carey's Sweatsuits Are Covered in Glitter — See Her $6,850 Prada Set
					

Mariah Carey showed off her shimmery two-piece set that costs nearly $7,000




					people.com


----------



## pevitagina




----------



## pevitagina




----------



## uhpharm01

Mariah Carey’s Atlanta home burglarized while she was on vacation
					

While Carey was busy vacationing in both Capri, Italy and luxuriating in a $20 million mansion in the Hamptons, her Atlanta home was burglarized.




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> Mariah Carey’s Atlanta home burglarized while she was on vacation
> 
> 
> While Carey was busy vacationing in both Capri, Italy and luxuriating in a $20 million mansion in the Hamptons, her Atlanta home was burglarized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com




you would think people like her had much better security - is the home posted in the article hers???   i love it but it doesn't look like mariah to me.  anyhoo............i wonder when these people will get a clue and stop posting their business online to let everyone know where they are.  my niece did that once years ago and their home was also broken into because everyone knew they were gone!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> you would think people like her had much better security - is the home posted in the article hers???   i love it but it doesn't look like mariah to me.  anyhoo............i wonder when these people will get a clue and stop posting their business online to let everyone know where they are.  my niece did that once years ago and their home was also broken into because everyone knew they were gone!


I’ll never forget her NYC place from MTV cribs!


----------



## Chanel4Eva

lanasyogamama said:


> I’ll never forget her NYC place from MTV cribs!


Her NYC place was incredible! I wonder if she still owns that one?


----------



## Grande Latte

zen1965 said:


> I dislike Roberto Cavalli with a passion.


Roberto Cavalli dresses are wonderful. I own a few from a few years ago. They just have to be on the right women. Mariah is sending off all kinds of weird diva vibes so nothing looks decent on her.

PS: that dress would have looked good on Victoria Beckham.


----------



## zen1965

^^ Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder. 
I can‘t stand RC.


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey steps out in a clinging nude-colored dress and platforms in NYC... days after ex Nick Cannon revealed he's expecting TENTH child​Mariah Carey stepped out in New York City over the weekend wearing a clinging nude-colored dress.

The legendary singer-songwriter, 53, bared her perky cleavage in the low-cut look, which had long sleeves.

She was accompanied by her longtime boyfriend, dancer Bryan Tanaka, 39.


















						Mariah Carey steps out in a clinging nude-colored dress in NYC
					

Mariah Carey stepped out in New York City over the weekend wearing a clinging nude-colored dress. She was accompanied by her longtime boyfriend, dancer Bryan Tanaka, 39.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## LittleStar88

pevitagina said:


> Mariah Carey steps out in a clinging nude-colored dress and platforms in NYC... days after ex Nick Cannon revealed he's expecting TENTH child​Mariah Carey stepped out in New York City over the weekend wearing a clinging nude-colored dress.
> 
> The legendary singer-songwriter, 53, bared her perky cleavage in the low-cut look, which had long sleeves.
> 
> She was accompanied by her longtime boyfriend, dancer Bryan Tanaka, 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey steps out in a clinging nude-colored dress in NYC
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey stepped out in New York City over the weekend wearing a clinging nude-colored dress. She was accompanied by her longtime boyfriend, dancer Bryan Tanaka, 39.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Those shoes and that dress hem… looks like a fall waiting to happen


----------



## pixiejenna

Any king of the hill fans here? Saw this meme lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm confused is she holding a fan to cover her stomach?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Oh wow! Mariah is still with Bryan… ok Mimi


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey snuggles up in Louis Vuitton blanket during stroll in NYC in gold platform heels... one day after announcing 25th anniversary edition of Butterfly​Mariah Carey excited her fans this week when she announced that she was releasing a 25th anniversary edition of her sixth studio album, Butterfly, which originally dropped on September 16, 1997.

 '#Butterfly25 is here!! Celebrating 25… minutes… since the release of my favorite and probably most personal album Starting 9/16,' she captioned her Instagram post.

One day later, and the songstress seemed to be enjoying an afternoon out in New York City with friends, looking glamorous in a pink dress, which she mostly covered up with a Louis Vuitton blanket.















						Mariah Carey wraps up in Louis Vuitton blanket before Butterfly drop
					

Mariah Carey used a Louis Vuitton blanket to cover up her pink dress during a stroll in New York City one day after announcing her 25th anniversary edition of Butterfly.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pevitagina

HAPPY BUTTERFLY X MARIAH CAREY COLLECTION
A COLLABORATION
WITH WINGS​Symbol of metamorphosis, a butterfly reinterpreted by Mariah Carey featuring majestic proportions and sensual curves while conveying an ethical message is now the focus of a stunning new diamond jewellery collection brought to life by Chopard.






						Happy Butterfly x Mariah Carey Diamond Jewellery Collection
					

Commerce Cloud Storefront Reference Architecture




					www.chopard.com


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey Talks Her New Chopard Collab and _Butterfly_’s 25th Anniversary​When it comes to Mariah Carey’s style, two words always come to mind: Extreme glamour. The singer has cultivated a distinctive look that’s all of her own, defined by her figure-hugging sequin gowns and jaw-dropping diamonds. She even once joked that she’s allergic to fluorescent lighting—_that’s_ how committed she is to her fabulous, diva-worthy aesthetic. It was only a mater of time, then, before Carey began designing her own jewelry pieces. This week, she announced that she is collaborating with the fine jewelry label Chopard on a special two-collection line. And in honor, _Vogue_ took the opportunity to chat with Carey about the new venture.



















						Mariah Carey Talks Her New Chopard Collab and Butterfly’s 25th Anniversary
					

The singer’s new jewelry line includes loads of butterflies—her signature motif.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey looks stunning in a black dress and matching sequined overcoat as she leaves a party at SoHo Grand in New York City​Mariah Carey was spotted while heading home from a party at SoHo Grand in New York City on Friday evening.

The 53-year-old hitmaker flashed a wide smile as she posed for a few photos while being accompanied by a friend.

The singer's outing took place the night before she shared a video to her TikTok account that featured Millie Bobby Brown.
















						Mariah Carey looks stunning while leaving a party in New York City
					

Mariah Carey was spotted while heading home from a party at SoHo Grand in New York City on Friday evening. The 53-year-old hitmaker flashed a wide smile as she left the function.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## bananaramma

So cute I think


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her skin is gorgeous


----------



## scarlet555

I think she looks good...any facial stuff she had done is not visible, and then I think about Courtney Cox and Jennifer Aniston-their face looks so weird... and I loved her shading Nutmeg with "diva" comment.   Nutmeg trying to make 'Diva' negative connotation while everyone is labeling Mariah as such...  not gonna go well-


----------



## Nay4Tay

pevitagina said:


> Mariah Carey snuggles up in Louis Vuitton blanket during stroll in NYC in gold platform heels... one day after announcing 25th anniversary edition of Butterfly​Mariah Carey excited her fans this week when she announced that she was releasing a 25th anniversary edition of her sixth studio album, Butterfly, which originally dropped on September 16, 1997.
> 
> '#Butterfly25 is here!! Celebrating 25… minutes… since the release of my favorite and probably most personal album Starting 9/16,' she captioned her Instagram post.
> 
> One day later, and the songstress seemed to be enjoying an afternoon out in New York City with friends, looking glamorous in a pink dress, which she mostly covered up with a Louis Vuitton blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey wraps up in Louis Vuitton blanket before Butterfly drop
> 
> 
> Mariah Carey used a Louis Vuitton blanket to cover up her pink dress during a stroll in New York City one day after announcing her 25th anniversary edition of Butterfly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Adore!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I’ve been binging on old Mariah who would don a simple pair of black pants and cropped cardi on stage and looked amazing.  Well, except for the exaggerated hand gestures at every turn, lol.


----------



## bag-princess

ya'll ready????   it's time!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I like the video but the editing on it is insane she’s not that small. I’ve already seen screen shots pointing out the editing.


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

I was just listening to her 1994 Christmas album in the car on the way home from PT today  I actually have “Jesus Oh What A Wonderful Child” on my gym playlist because it gets my energy levels up so much  That song will get your feet moving and hands clapping! LOL


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey teases a secret project is in the works with Millie Bobby Brown after Stranger Things star dished on her surprise friendship with the singer​
Millie Bobby Brown revealed her friendship with Mariah Carey and teased a potential musical collaboration during an appearance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon.

One week later and Fallon wasted little time in confronting Carey about their music collaboration when the Grammy-winning singer appeared on the late-night show on Friday.

'Did she now,' the songstress, 53, said in response, while playing up the drama by rolling her eyes and nodding her head to the side.


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey teases project is in the works with Millie Bobby Brown
					

Millie Bobby Brown revealed her friendship with Mariah Carey and teased a potential musical collaboration during an appearance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey, 52, showcases curvaceous figure in tiny LBD while out with beau Bryan Tanaka, 39, in NYC... as she embarks on busy Christmas season​Mariah Carey, 52, enjoyed an outing with her dashing boyfriend Bryan Tanaka, 39, in New York City this Friday.

The All I Want For Christmas Is You showed off her curvaceous figure in a clinging, tiny black cocktail dress while out in New York this week.

Draping herself in a long black leather coat that slid fashionably off her shoulders, the pop diva accessorized with massive black shades.

















						Mariah Carey showcases curvaceous figure in tiny LBD
					

This Tuesday saw the publication of The Christmas Princess, a children's book she co-wrote with Michaela Angela Davis, who also worked on Mariah's memoir.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## White Orchid

No, no, no…


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg he’s wearing a shirt with a picture of her from back in the 90’s. It instantly reminded me of 90 day fiancé when Zied wore a overly photoshopped tshirt of Rebecca for the first time meeting IRL.


----------



## TC1

Well...Zied and Brian are both with sugar mamas so..


----------



## lanasyogamama

How long has she been dating Tanaka?


----------



## lanasyogamama

The outfit is awful, but she seems happy in it, so I’m happy for her.


----------



## CobaltBlu

lanasyogamama said:


> The outfit is awful, but she seems happy in it, so I’m happy for her.


This pretty much summarizes my feelings about nearly every picture of her. You just go on and be You Mariah!


----------



## bag-princess

CobaltBlu said:


> This pretty much summarizes my feelings about nearly every picture of her. You just go on and be You Mariah!




exactly - like who would expect anything different??


----------



## Chanel4Eva

lanasyogamama said:


> How long has she been dating Tanaka?


I think it’s been about 6 or 7 years now.


----------



## White Orchid

pixiejenna said:


> Omg he’s wearing a shirt with a picture of her from back in the 90’s. It instantly reminded me of 90 day fiancé when Zied wore a overly photoshopped tshirt of Rebecca for the first time meeting IRL.
> 
> View attachment 5646903


Who are these people in relation to her???


----------



## LavenderIce

White Orchid said:


> Who are these people in relation to her???


I don't think they're related to her, at least not that I know of.  As Mariah would say, "I don't know her." I think it was just posted to show how BT wearing the shirt with Mimi's pic reminds her of them. However, you never know, Mariah might watch 90 Day Fiance. lol


----------



## bag-princess

Oh boy!!










						There's Only One 'Queen of Christmas' and It's Not Mariah Carey
					

Pop artist’s application to trademark “Queen of Christmas” was denied after her company did not respond to another singer’s opposition




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## bag-mania

I am so sick of her Christmas song.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I still love it!


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> I still love it!


In my office the radio is on the Christmas station during December. They play that song several times a day.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> In my office the radio is on the Christmas station during December. They play that song several times a day.


That’s a lot!


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> That’s a lot!


She makes about $2.5 million in royalties every year from that song because of the constant playing on Christmas stations.


----------



## bag-princess

Mariah Carey to Open for Santa with Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade Performance: 'My Childhood Dream'
					

"My childhood dream is coming to life!" Mariah Carey wrote on Instagram Friday, announcing her participation in Macy's annual Thanksgiving Day parade




					people.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I used to have a coworker who loved Christmas music she would play it in July and all of November and December on her phone. Interestingly enough I don’t recall ever hearing this song.


----------



## LittleStar88

Mariah Carey's twins were the stars of her Thanksgiving Day parade appearance | CNN
					

Mariah Carey made the 2022 Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade a family affair.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey, 52, looks chic in a leopard coat and form-fitting black maxi dress as she and boyfriend Brian Tanaka, 39, grab dinner at Nobu in NYC​Mariah Carey looked stylish as ever while stepping out for dinner at Nobu in New York City with her beau Brian Tanaka on Friday. 

The superstar, 52, wore a chic leopard print coat and form-fitting black maxi dress along with black platform heels and was helped to the car by her other half, 39. 

The All I Want For Christmas crooner shielded her eyes with an oversized pair of black shades and sported glimmering hoops for her night out. 














						Mariah Carey grabs dinner with boyfriend Brian Tanaka in NYC
					

Mariah Carey looked stylish as ever while stepping out for dinner at Nobu in New York City with her beau Brian Tanaka on Friday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pevitagina

Walk tall like Mariah in Gucci platforms​The superstar singer was rocking a black ruched maxi dress and leopard coat with Louis Vuitton sunglasses and these some rather vertiginous heels!

They're by none other than Gucci and we love the extreme platform design. They're the type of heel that will go with anything and endure season after season...


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey grabs dinner with boyfriend Brian Tanaka in NYC
					

Mariah Carey looked stylish as ever while stepping out for dinner at Nobu in New York City with her beau Brian Tanaka on Friday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





pevitagina said:


> Walk tall like Mariah in Gucci platforms​The superstar singer was rocking a black ruched maxi dress and leopard coat with Louis Vuitton sunglasses and these some rather vertiginous heels!
> 
> They're by none other than Gucci and we love the extreme platform design. They're the type of heel that will go with anything and endure season after season...


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey radiates star power in busty black gown on her way to tape The Late Show with Stephen Colbert​Mariah Carey exuded star power on Tuesday night in New York City when she made her way to The Late Show with Stephen Colbert.

The 52-year-old icon positively glowed in her busty black gown as she beamed her picture-perfect smile at the public. 







Make your toes twinkle like Mariah in heels by Miu Miu​Mariah Carey is such a festive queen isn't she? So these elaborate heels pretty much suit her down to the ground!

They're by Miu Miu, and between the crystal embellished mesh, PVC base, sparkly front strap and flared heel, it's love at first sight.
















						Mariah Carey radiates star power in busty black gown in New York City
					

Mariah Carey exuded star power on Tuesday night in New York City when she made her way to The Late Show with Stephen Colbert, rocking a busty black gown.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pevitagina

Mariah Carey oozes glamour as she teams a classic black gown with a billowing cape and dazzling jewels for a New York outing​She is always preened to perfection. 

And on Monday, Mariah Carey oozed glamour in a classic black gown with billowing cape and dazzling jewels as she stepped out in New York.

The megastar singer, 52, looked sensational in her elegant ensemble, flashing a glimpse of her toned pins as well as her wide smile as she happily strolled along.























						Mariah Carey oozes glamour as she steps out in New York
					

The megastar singer, 52, looked sensational in her elegant ensemble, flashing a wide smile as she happily strolled along




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## White Orchid

Now this is a major improvement!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow.  She’s having fun and looking good! Good for her!


----------



## jelliedfeels

She is AMAZING


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## LavenderIce

That was such a good show! I've been feeling the affects of SAD and watching Mimi, her guests and her kids was uplifting. I have to say, she even kept the tackiness at a minimum.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Oh btw I watched mariah’s cartoon Christmas movie this year and I was absolutely cracking up that the little girl cartoon version of herself still wore her now standard blonde wig   

It was a pretty good for what it was - my kids loved it because it was about Christmas and dogs.


----------

